# MMA Discussion Thread



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

WAR TATE!


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Here is my train of thought: Wonderboy Thompson beat the steroid-junkie-Johny-Hendricks who came off quitting all those PEDS. Thompson beat a very gun-shy McDonald who wanted to go home and pet his nose.

But Thompson is overrated. A fighter who can rush in and clinch him with mui-thai and decent wrestling will crush him. Time will tell.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*










ITS TIME!


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Hyped as fuck for 200. The card is crazy, hopefully nobody drops out between now and then (yeah right).


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

You can't have a new MMA thread without some Sexyama!!!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

I can't fucking wait for UFC 200 weekend.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Gonna be the biggest week in UFC history :done 

Joanna :mark:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



cablegeddon said:


> Here is my train of thought: Wonderboy Thompson beat the steroid-junkie-Johny-Hendricks who came off quitting all those PEDS. Thompson beat a very gun-shy McDonald who wanted to go home and pet his nose.
> 
> But Thompson is overrated. A fighter who can rush in and clinch him with mui-thai and decent wrestling will crush him. Time will tell.


He could well be overrated but there's no denying that he's looking pretty unstoppable at the moment. His control of distance is among the best in the UFC. If Lawler gets through Woodley I think Wonderboy would definitely have a good chance of taking the belt from him.

Wonderboy fought a very smart fight against Rory and didn't let Rory take it to ground and dictate it from there. I'd be confident that he'd plan accordingly for Robbie too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Didn't get the Rory hype back in the day. "He's the second coming of GSP. A TRUE CANANDIAN SUPERSTAR IN THE MAKING!"

Glad Wonderboy beat him. Was a little nervous when Wonderboy started to trade with Rory in the 5th.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Rory Macdonald is fuckin 26 and has been one of the best Welterweights in the world. GSP wasn't undefeated either


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

I just hope MacDonald re-ups with the UFC.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



cablegeddon said:


> Here is my train of thought: Wonderboy Thompson beat the steroid-junkie-*Johny-Hendricks* who came off quitting all those PEDS. Thompson beat a very gun-shy McDonald who wanted to go home and pet his nose.
> 
> But Thompson is overrated. A fighter who can rush in and clinch him with mui-thai and *decent wrestling *will crush him. Time will tell.


:hmm:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

I am really not sure what to make of GSP targeting Bisping for his return :hmm: Although it does speaks volumes that he waited for father time to remove Silva from the MW picture instead of attempting to move up during his prime unk2

Dana said Fedor's still a draw today. His UFC debut is imminent :vince$


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

2 weeks until the real GOAT makes DC his bitch once again and take HIS title home.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



samizayn said:


> :hmm:


4-time All-American in NCAA Division 1 Wrestling not good enough :lmao 



Also I always thought if GSP was going to fight at a different weight class it would be to go down rather than up. He'll wont have to cut any weight to make 185 if he fights Bisping


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

The real question is, can Wonderboy survive 5th round Lawler? :jericho2


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Joanna and Jones both going to slay their biggest rival.

So hyped!

:Will


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



cablegeddon said:


> Here is my train of thought: Wonderboy Thompson beat the steroid-junkie-Johny-Hendricks who came off quitting all those PEDS. Thompson beat a very gun-shy McDonald who wanted to go home and pet his nose.
> 
> But Thompson is overrated. A fighter who can rush in and clinch him with mui-thai and decent wrestling will crush him. Time will tell.


I cant see Thompson ever being crushed. He's one of these kickboxers that develop great TDD and then the huge, *HUGE* gap between the skill level of top MMA strikers and actual genuinely talented strikers becomes obvious. He's got to the point where he can defend the grappling and then embarrass people that are considered to be great strikers in MMA.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> I am really not sure what to make of GSP targeting Bisping for his return :hmm:* Although it does speaks volumes that he waited for father time to remove Silva from the MW picture instead of attempting to move up during his prime *unk2
> 
> Dana said Fedor's still a draw today. His UFC debut is imminent :vince$


I cant help but think about this amidst all the talk of GSP v Bisping. When Silva was on top GSP wanted nothing to do with him, now though suddenly he's all for MW.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> I am really not sure what to make of GSP targeting Bisping for his return :hmm: Although it does speaks volumes that he waited for father time to remove Silva from the MW picture instead of attempting to move up during his prime unk2


I seem to remember that it was Chris Weidman and pissing hot which ultimately took down Anderson Silva and not father time.

Also GSP was fighting guys with a higher level of difficultly than Anderson. Looking back at Anderson's title reign his opponents hardly stack up against those who faced GSP. Not his fault of course but it's another advantage both GSP and Jones have over Anderson for GOAT status.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Maybe GSP wants to be a MW cause he can't make 170 healthily anymore?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/745703667110658048
Punk and Rock on the same podcast?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Really happy Norton is hosting the podcast. He was great on Opie & Anthony. Punk and Rocky should be a good listen.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Probably will end with Punk getting frustrated and walking off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Seems like they're trying to build another Fighter and the Kid


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



TheGeneticFreak said:


> Punk and Rock on the same podcast?


What podcast is this?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

UFC Unfiltered


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Timeless said:


> UFC Unfiltered


Oh, so that's where I heard Dana trashing Helwani then.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*










So whats the chances of him getting injuired again?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Bisping would beat GSP. He's got a pretty decent size advantage, his takedown defense is very good, and I see him doing very well if the fight remains standing.

If the fight happens (which I kind if doubt) there's a very real possibility Bisping would be on a winning streak that would include wins over Anderson Silva, Luke Rockhold, and GSP. Not only that, but he would be in sole possession of the top spot in wins in UFC history.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

He wouldn't win, IMO. He has good TDD but does he have GSP-good TDD? I think size wise it's a bit similar to McGregor/Diaz; on face value you'd say Diaz is the bigger guy but when you compare their frames you realise they walk around at pretty much the same. GSP is a very stocky dude and I think he'd be right at home at 185.

Update to Calderwood/Letourneau. Really rather unacceptable on Letourneau's part, IMO.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Bisping would beat GSP. He's got a pretty decent size advantage, his takedown defense is very good, and I see him doing very well if the fight remains standing.
> 
> If the fight happens (which I kind if doubt) there's a very real possibility Bisping would be on a winning streak that would include wins over Anderson Silva, Luke Rockhold, and GSP. Not only that, but he would be in sole possession of the top spot in wins in UFC history.


If the GSP fight happens and he wins which I give Bisping a very good chance to do so, that'd be crazy considering he was considered done like a yer ago. It wasa common opinion that he was at the end of his career and had missed his chances to achieve greatness. He's already beat Anderson and KO'd Luke, two great MW's in a row, if he could GSP as well, holy shit!



samizayn said:


> He wouldn't win, IMO. He has good TDD but does he have GSP-good TDD? I think size wise it's a bit similar to McGregor/Diaz; on face value you'd say Diaz is the bigger guy but when you compare their frames you realise they walk around at pretty much the same. GSP is a very stocky dude and I think he'd be right at home at 185.
> 
> Update to Calderwood/Letourneau. Really rather unacceptable on Letourneau's part, IMO.


I cant see whats unacceptable here from Valerie?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



samizayn said:


> He wouldn't win, IMO. He has good TDD but does he have GSP-good TDD? I think size wise it's a bit similar to McGregor/Diaz; on face value you'd say Diaz is the bigger guy but when you compare their frames you realise they walk around at pretty much the same. GSP is a very stocky dude and I think he'd be right at home at 185.
> 
> Update to Calderwood/Letourneau. Really rather unacceptable on Letourneau's part, IMO.


GSP said the other day that he could even make Lightweight, because he's a small Welterweight. I think Bisping would definitely have a pretty good size advantage in that fight.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Here is the UFC Unfiltered podcast with Punk and The Rock: https://open.spotify.com/episode/3CMz5pFO5WJVkqzadz1iC1

You can listen to it on Spotify.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Fearless Maryse said:


> I cant see whats unacceptable here from Valerie?


You can't be going into a fight with a shitty sports bra that falls down. That's just basic.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Hopefully society takes notice of the Valerie/JoJo situation and finally allows women to fight topless as they are meant to.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

But don't all the girls have the wear the same shitty sports bra by Reebok though under the Reebok deal? I've heard quite a few girls complain about the shitty quality


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



samizayn said:


> You can't be going into a fight with a shitty sports bra that falls down. That's just basic.


You're right, but I'm pretty sure thats on Reebok providing a poor fitting sports bra, a few of the female fighters have complained about them.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Ah, I didn't know that shitty Reebok sports bras was actually a thing. All the better then. Fuck Reebok.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

A girls titty actually popped out once in a fight and camera cuaght it. Can't remember the fight though . :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Why couldn't Gina Carano have had a wardrobe malfunction during her career :hogan


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*










*THE GREATEST CARD OF ALL TIME, AND IF YOU DISAGREE THEN FUCK OFF*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

That is a sick card. Though I'd much rather see Tate vs Zingano II. Imagine the WOAT scenario of Nunes being champ when Ronda comes back. 

Damn fun card though. Every fight has potential.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

The Main card of 200 is crazy, nearly every fight could headline a PPV easily.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Timeless said:


>


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Just need to swap out Dillashit's fight for the Gomi/Miller fight and I'd be set.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Jones wrecks DC, Hunt knocks out Lesnar, Tate retains and sets up the trilogy fight with Rousey, Frankie beats Aldo and proceeds to defeat McGregor if he ever decides to defend the belt and Cain beats the piss out for Travis Brown.

That's all I want.

Please?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Rampage looked like shit tonight. How that one judge gave him the first round is insane.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Yeah that was quite a "fight". Ishi was pretty terrible, he didn't want to strike at all even on the ground, just using his world class Judo. But he nullified Rampage entirely for the first 12 minutes. Ishi won that fight, but you could argue he lost it due to inactivity/refusing to engage, but Rampage really didn't do anything. 

Chandler v Pitbull was fun though.

Kato knocked out Schilling again. Though Kato's striking is pretty underrated, and I personally feel Schilling is pretty overrated. He's been talked up as this destroyer of worlds in kickboxing by the MMA media, but he's more middle of the pack than he is elite. 

I've always liked the Dynamite shows, but its crazy to see the humongous gulf of skill between what is considered to be elite striking in MMA and what is actually elite striking outside of the MMA bubble in one show. You had several feared MMA strikers on the card, and then you get to the kickboxing part of the card and its worlds apart.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

ahaha Kato loves knocking out Joe Schilling


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



> “*To be honest with you, heavyweight really doesn’t really seem as appealing to me as it once did*,” Jones told MMAjunkie.
> 
> “*I’m almost 30 now, and I’m not really having any more growth spurts*,” Jones said. “*This is pretty much the size I’m going to be, and it’s so easy for me to make light heavyweight*.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/06/jon-jones-still-targets-cormier-gustafsson-and-rumble-but-heavyweight-not-necessarily-on-horizon

Jon makes a lot of valid, logical points but I can't help but feel certain events might have changed his opinion about moving up 

BTW he also reiterated his desire to have a rematch Gustafsson and face Rumble in the future :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Jon makes a lot of valid, logical points but I can't help but feel certain events might have changed his opinion about moving up


Yeah, I'd be scared of Lesnar too!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah, I'd be scared of Lesnar too!


I was actually referring to Stipe Miocic and Ubereem


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

At least we'll get Rumble Johnson vs Jones


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

Disappointing after he recently stated his desire to go up to HW. I cant blame him though. He's doing fantastic at LHW why go up? There's still a few fights for him there. GSP never moved up, Aldo hasn't, Liddel, etc. seems like only Jones gets any pressure to have to move up.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

After what happened to BJ Penn I don't blame dominant fighters from not wanting to go up a weight class.

Heavyweight is begging for a young fighter in their 20s to come in and become the greatest Heavyweight Champion of all time. All these dudes are 30+ and it's just the perfect situation for somebody.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Fearless Maryse said:


> Disappointing after he recently stated his desire to go up to HW. I cant blame him though. He's doing fantastic at LHW why go up? There's still a few fights for him there. GSP never moved up, Aldo hasn't, Liddel, etc. *seems like only Jones gets any pressure to have to move up.*


It's mostly due to the Light Heavyweight Division not being that deep at the moment. Aside from Rumble there's really only rematches left for him because he's practically cleaned it out already.

Jon also posses a frame that could probably transition well to Heavyweight. So that's why fans always speculate and wonder if he'll move up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> It's mostly due to the Light Heavyweight Division not being that deep at the moment. Aside from Rumble there's really only rematches left for him because he's practically cleaned it out already.
> 
> Jon also posses a frame that could probably transition well to Heavyweight. So that's why fans always speculate and wonder if he'll move up.


All true, but like at the same time you've got giant ass dudes like Weidman and Rockhold somehow getting down to MW and no one bats an eye. 

HW also has 2 of his camp mates in the top 5 or so vying for the belt already. He'd have to take some time off and bulk up for HW as well. Its not like the days where Randy Couture went back and forth and most HWs were only 220 anyway, now there's all these huge guys like Reem, Miocic, Werdum, etc. 

LHW is shallow, and theres new fights at HW for him but not alot of elite fights. If he moved up now there's a good chance many of the top HW's retire soon anyway.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

You look at the top 15 and most of them are in there late 30's or more, maybe in the future more LHW go to heavyweight. Jones is huge but has a small frame and he never looks like a walking skeleton like the rest of the guys that do a huge weight cut.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*










Weidman needs to shut the fuck up about being a number one contender lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

rofl I just saw that

But tbf Weidman did have a good point about him trying to fight the number 13 ranked guy instead of anyone in the top 5. That's just being a gimmick champion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Good one Bisping


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Godway said:


> rofl I just saw that
> 
> But tbf Weidman did have a good point about him trying to fight the number 13 ranked guy instead of anyone in the top 5. That's just being a gimmick champion.


Yep agree with that part, he should Jacare which is the fair thing to do.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Tbf there really isn't a clear #1 Middleweight contender at the moment so I have no issue with Mike wanting a voluntary defense of his choosing. And despite what some people may think a rematch with Dan Henderson is not going to be an easy night for Mike, at all.

I would understand their frustrations however if Mike ended up facing someone like GSP or Diaz. Yeah I'd love to see both fights but they aren't exactly legit Middleweights.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I think Jon may change his tune when he gets his title back and has a few defenses. He was upset with his performance in his last fight and might be a little unsure if he gets back to his complete best in the octagon. He will probably consider moving up to HW again after that. Tbh, I don't think its something that he really has to do, nothing wrong with cleaning out your division and going out on top.


I'd love to see Weedman/Bisping in NY or something. Jacare stop interfering. :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

What are the standings like for 185? Rockhold, Silva, Vitor and Wide Man lost their last fights and Jacare is hurt. Who's left?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Tbf there really isn't a clear #1 Middleweight contender at the moment so I have no issue with Mike wanting a voluntary defense of his choosing. And despite what some people may think a rematch with Dan Henderson is not going to be an easy night for Mike, at all.
> 
> I would understand their frustrations however if Mike ended up facing someone like GSP or Diaz. Yeah I'd love to see both fights but they aren't exactly legit Middleweights.


WHy isn't Jacare the number one contedor? People keep saying he's only on a 1 match winning streak but he's won like 8 of the last 9, and most people thought he beat Romero.

It's because he isn't marketable which is a bullshit reason imo.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Timeless said:


> WHy isn't Jacare the number one contedor? People keep saying he's only on a 1 match winning streak but he's won like 8 of the last 9, and most people thought he beat Romero.
> 
> It's because he isn't marketable which is a bullshit reason imo.


Brown don't equal buys...you know how some people are.:shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



DX-Superkick said:


> Brown don't equal buys...you know how some people are.:shrug


:andre


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

What does that even mean?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

People pay to see the marketable fighters. ie the ones who speak English. Brazilian guys usually need translators and that puts people off.

Remember, Sonnen equaled more buys than his talent warranted.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Idk there are exceptions though e.g Anderson Silva, but I guess you gotta be knocking everyone out to get to that level


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

So Ryan Jimmo was killed in a hit and run.

RIP.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Fuck! Really?


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

What a waste of a life, RIP, hope the cowards get caught.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

He was murdered. Jesus Christ. Loved watching him do the robot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Yeah I saw Bisping tweet about Jimmo. Awful, awful news.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Terrible news.

Rest in peace


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

The UFC 202 card is f*cking great. A big co-main and it's second only to 200 this year. :mark::mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

A Wet Blanket vs A Back Peddler, yawn...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

^^:gtfo





An extremely tough matchup for Condit, doesn't have the best TDD his guard is good but compared to Maia he'll eat that shit up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Timeless said:


> ^^:gtfo


5 YEARS AGO, I EXPECTED A WAR BETWEEN NICK DIAZ AND THAT SHIT STAIN, CONDIT. IT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE A WAR! HE EVEN SAID IT HIMSELF.

Nope...just backed away for half an hour. Fucking, cunt he is...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Yea he fought to win a decision, it's called coming in with a game plan. You can't knock out Nick Diaz.

Have you seen Condit's fights with Lawler? Alves? Hardy? If not then :gtfo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Game plan? Running away and not engaging is the quickest way to not only lose fans, but lose points. You know, if the ref and judges didn't have their heads up their asses.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Condit 1,3 and 5


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Timeless said:


> Condit 1,3 and 5


I haven't gone back a wasted my time on it but I think I had it 1, 2 and 5 for Diaz.

I'm glad you're not, Rush. He would have long since resorted to name calling.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Saviorxx said:


>


:fuckyeah:YES

Woah, I'd been calling for this match to happen but I didn't think they'd actually go through with it. Credit to Condit for being willing to face Maia. IF Demian wins he has to get a title shot!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Jon Jones 'would prefer any other referee' besides John McCarthy at UFC 200

Wasnt he giving shit to DC after saying the same thing except it was for Herb Dean?

Jones knows he ain't gonna get away with eye pokes. :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Bruhs.......



> *UFC 202*
> 
> Nate Diaz vs. Connor McGregor II
> Athony Johnson vs. Glover Teixeira
> ...












EDIT - Apologies @Timeless had no clue you were in the process of typing something. Could it be mind games from Jon?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Summer/Fall is shaping up to be incredible for the UFC barring injury.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Bruhs.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol who knows, seems weak as imo.





And what a time to be alive as a UFC fan. :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



> “I look forward to proving them wrong, but to me, it’s not super far-fetched to be like, ‘You know what? What if I put three or four wins together? Who’s to say I don’t get a title shot?’ ” Punk said.


:mj4

Doing the England and looking ahead, what could go wrong?

Didn't know the 202 card was shaping up like that. In for such a wonderful few next events. Can't wait.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



> “I look forward to proving them wrong, but to me, it’s not super far-fetched to be like, ‘You know what? What if I put three or four wins together? Who’s to say I don’t get a title shot?’ ” Punk said.



I really hope he does not seriously believe this. If he does, he's in for a rude awakening.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

it took him 2 and half years to make it to his first fight....


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Timeless said:


> it took him 2 and half years to make it to his first fight....



He still hasn't even made it. There's plenty of time left for him to get injured again.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Punk is delusional.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

"I'm being positive." - CM Punk

Fuck that guy! I hope he gets AIDS - MMA 'Fans'


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/748161708909170688
:bean


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

lol it's so awkward. Dana clearly doesn't want his people on their show and they don't want their people on his, yet they have to make exceptions for their talents. It was like days after the internet started the WWE wants Paige Vanzant rumors, which were probably legit, and all of a sudden no, PVZ isn't appearing at Summerslam she's fighting at UFC on FOX. They're just playing games with each other at this point.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Condit is back baby!
But I fear that Maia will win that fight easily )


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



> "Conor McGregor saying these things about just being the baddest dude and 'I'll beat anybody at any weight class,' that's foolish stuff," Jones said. "When you believe the hype to that level, that's when you're in danger."
> 
> Ronda Rousey, they were saying she's the best fighter of all time and best athlete in the world, stuff like that," Jones said. "And I was happy for her to hear those types of accolades, but once I realized that maybe she was starting to believe it herself, I knew she was in a dangerous spot."
> 
> "I talk about being confident in winning all the time, but the reason why I tend to always win is because at the end of the day I'm more nervous than any other fighter," Jones said. "It causes me to spend every night until 3 o'clock in the morning just on my laptop watching the same damn fight over and over again with a notebook, thinking about the ways I can lose, thinking about what I need to do. That's really what I attribute to being undefeated all these years, just how seriously I take it and how much I don't know."


If only these hacks listened to :jonjones.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I feel like that's why Floyd has never got caught. His shit talk is his character, but mentally he's like the strongest fighter there is. He just makes people try to hit him and they can't. You start believing the hype and think you'll go in there and destroy everyone in a minute or less, and that's how you get caught or embarrassed.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Im late to the new thread


I miss the old thread :mj2


leave the memories alone.


I have fizzy balls for 200, what a card,what a great way for the Fertittas to go out before they sell the the company to Conor with the billions he makes from fighting Mayweather.

Jones/DC goes similar to the first but maybe a little closer this time, Jones wont destroy him, wont finish him, might not even get a blowout rd like rd 4 in the last fight, he will however stifle him, hes just too damn awkward and lanky for DC to handle him.

Ive been a massive Bork mark since the day he showed up and murked Spike Dudley, however the fucking god MARK HUNT simply must walkoff ko the beast for the good of all that is just and holy in the world. I do hope it goes a few minutes before that though and Lesnar gets him down at least once.

Some good money to be made betting on Nunes, tempted.

Got a feeling Edgar wrecks Aldo this time, maybe even finishes him, got all the momentum. Cain to wreck Browne pls. Still plenty of time for Cain and Aldo to pull out now i think of it :side:

Dillashaw/Assuncao is the best of the prelims, respect to Sanchez/Lauzon and Miller/Gomi for all being legends but theyre all in the category of guys I get uncomfortable watching seeing them taking year after year of heavy brain trauma, and theyre all probably gonna go balls out being a big occasion, these guys are all fucked when theyre older.


and imagine boring ass Eddie Alvarez could be lw champ by then, not that im picking him but this is bizarro year and fucking Bisping of all people is a champ and I give Alvarez more of a chance here than Bisping in that fight.


and then 202 oshit :mark: and then we get to see Punk get washed :mark: and then 205, greatest and craziest year in mma history


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Rockland said:


> If only these hacks listened to :jonjones.


Jones should be careful, otherwise Ronda might call him a bitch like she did to Paige when she congratulated Holly. :jonjones


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I'm doing a similar thing with UFC 200 that I do for big WWE events like Rumble and Mania, where I do a variety of things to hype myself up more for the event. For example, I've simulated every fight I can on International Fight Week on EA Sports UFC 2. I plan to watch every single hype thing I can get my hands on. The other night, I watched UFC 100, fun event and even though I've warmed up to him a bit now, seeing Bisping get KOed like that will never not be awesome. One jarring thing from watching it- I'm now older than Jon Jones, Jim Miller and Thiago Alves were back then, and now I'm re-evaluating my life :lol

How are you guys gearing up for that massive weekend?

On Jon Jones, I don't know if he's just sitting on his high horse now that Conor and Ronda have fallen, or if he actually does the things he's preaching, but either way, it's a great approach to take. I hope he destroys DC, that whiny bitch. When the feud started, I was on Cormier's side, but as time goes on, he carries himself more and more like a petulant child, and Jones owns him in every verbal confrontation.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm doing a similar thing with UFC 200 that I do for big WWE events like Rumble and Mania, where I do a variety of things to hype myself up more for the event. For example, I've simulated every fight I can on International Fight Week on EA Sports UFC 2. I plan to watch every single hype thing I can get my hands on. The other night, I watched UFC 100, fun event and even though I've warmed up to him a bit now, seeing Bisping get KOed like that will never not be awesome. One jarring thing from watching it- I'm now older than Jon Jones, Jim Miller and Thiago Alves were back then, and now I'm re-evaluating my life :lol
> 
> How are you guys gearing up for that massive weekend?


Embedded and pressers. Plus having cards on thursday and friday help a lot.

I'm all set.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Embedded and press conference next week are gonna be fucking sick. :mark:

Nate/Conor gonna have one next week too.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Gonna get my free 7 day trail and then its just gonna be me and my monitor for a couple of days.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Rockland said:


> If only these hacks listened to :jonjones.



Why should Conor listen to Jones? Great, Conor lost a fight, but he's still making more money than the GOAT. If anything, Jones should be taking advice from Conor on how to build your brand. Look at the numbers. Nobody gave a fuck when the GOAT returned a couple of months ago.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Fight Pass, of course, haha.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



Fearless Maryse said:


> I cant see Thompson ever being crushed. He's one of these kickboxers that develop great TDD and then the huge, *HUGE* gap between the skill level of top MMA strikers and actual genuinely talented strikers becomes obvious. He's got to the point where he can defend the grappling and then embarrass people that are considered to be great strikers in MMA.





Timeless said:


> 4-time All-American in NCAA Division 1 Wrestling not good enough :lmao
> 
> 
> 
> Also I always thought if GSP was going to fight at a different weight class it would be to go down rather than up. He'll wont have to cut any weight to make 185 if he fights Bisping





samizayn said:


> :hmm:





Zydeco said:


> He could well be overrated but there's no denying that he's looking pretty unstoppable at the moment. His control of distance is among the best in the UFC. If Lawler gets through Woodley I think Wonderboy would definitely have a good chance of taking the belt from him.
> 
> Wonderboy fought a very smart fight against Rory and didn't let Rory take it to ground and dictate it from there. I'd be confident that he'd plan accordingly for Robbie too.


all im saying is, Hendricks looks like a disaster without his peds, Rory was petting his nose

convinced a budd to bet on Kelvin Gastelum	
considering to make a big bet on Kelvin Gastelu myself. great odds!

Im hesitant whether Hendricks has adjusted to life without peds. Overeem finaly did

What do u think?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



KC Armstrong said:


> Why should Conor listen to Jones? Great, Conor lost a fight, but he's still making more money than the GOAT. If anything, Jones should be taking advice from Conor on how to build your brand. Look at the numbers. Nobody gave a fuck when the GOAT returned a couple of months ago.


Lol calm down mate, I think he was just joking


----------



## Garmonbozia (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



KC Armstrong said:


> Why should Conor listen to Jones? Great, Conor lost a fight, but he's still making more money than the GOAT. If anything, Jones should be taking advice from Conor on how to build your brand. Look at the numbers. Nobody gave a fuck when the GOAT returned a couple of months ago.


Dude, you need to relax and stop being so sensitive anytime someone dares to criticize, Conor.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

It's the german temperament.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



SonoShion said:


> It's the german temperament.


plz show respect


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

:mj4

Anyways does anyone know how free fight pass works. I used a free week last year in December, can I get another free week with like a different email or account or does it go by IP? :argh:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

You could just support the arts....


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I have two e-mail accounts and I've apparently used up the free trial for both, although what I think happened is that I signed up and then forgot about it. May have happened during a time when my WWE fandom was stronger than my UFC fandom- it yo-yos, you see.

But this weekend of fights coming up, UFC deserve my money. Going to buy Fight Pass and going to get UFC 200 on PPV rather than stream like I usually do.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Brock's first line at the media conference call :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

"Brock, do you think this will affect your WWE star power?"
"I really don't give a shit."

King Brock :lmao


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

DC and Bones arguing and Brock's laughing his ass off :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I know i am in the minority here and not convinced at all it will happen but i would love for DC to spark Jones cold. Needs bringing down a peg or two Jones does. Used to like him until that Gustafssen farce

Cant wait to see what sort of physical and mental state Aldo is in. He will either be the best Jose we have ever seen or shot to fuck. Dont think there will be a inbetween


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

LMAO Brock


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I know i am in the minority here and i doubt very much it will happen but i hope DC knocks Jones out cold.Needs bringing down a peg or 2 Jones does. I used to like him until that Gustafsson farce

Cant wait to see what sort of physical and mental state Aldo will be in. He will either be the best Jose we have ever seen or will be shot to fuck. I dont think there will be a inbetween


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Cormier turned into such a crybaby. Can't wait until Bones makes him lose some weight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Top Shelf said:


> I know i am in the minority here and i doubt very much it will happen but i hope DC knocks Jones out cold.Needs bringing down a peg or 2 Jones does. I used to like him until that Gustafsson farce


Being stripped of his championship, getting arrested and having his records thrown out wasn't enough for you?

And what farce do you speak of?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Yea cause Jones wasn't responsible for any of those things lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



> “*I’m a white boy and I’m jacked. Deal with it.*”
> 
> “*C’mon, ‘DC*’,” interrupted Lesnar. “*Are you saying you don’t love him? C’mon, man*.”


:heston


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Brock really seems like he's having a blast. I really hope he doesn't get killed next Saturday cause I love seeing/hearing him like this.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



DX-Superkick said:


> Being stripped of his championship, getting arrested and having his records thrown out wasn't enough for you?
> 
> And what farce do you speak of?


Its not like he got screwed over is it. Every bad thing that has come to him has been self inflicted. The last time he was in court when he put that pathetic soft voice on to the judge,fake as fuck. He isnt remorseful one bit. DC is a top guy,good family man.a great role model and the fans boo him and cheer this clown Jones . It would be nice to see the good guy win for once but as i said i highly doubt it will happen

Gustafsson dominated the first 3 rounds yet Jones got a unanimous decision.One of the judges had it 49-46. Farce


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*










Cerrone is gonna reach like 30 when hes done with the amount of times he fights lols


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Self inflicted or not, being punished is being punished. Being punished should be enough. He "served his time" let's all move along.

And I only watched the Gus fight once and I scored it for Gus too. But it was close and champions usually retain when its close like that. When you said farce I thought you meant some incident I didn't know about.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Rewatched Tate v Holm, and I want to thank my brain for forgetting how mind numbingly boring Holly is. She's awful to watch in MMA if her opponent doesn't bum rush her, every fight she's had in the UFC other than the Ronda fight has been dreadful. I get the impression she doesn't actually like MMA at all, or she's just so terrified of grappling, she's so scared of ever engaging and getting taken down, has zero BJJ she just tries to muscle her way back up. Awful.



Top Shelf said:


> Its not like he got screwed over is it. Every bad thing that has come to him has been self inflicted. The last time he was in court when he put that pathetic soft voice on to the judge,fake as fuck. He isnt remorseful one bit. DC is a top guy,good family man.a great role model and the fans boo him and cheer this clown Jones . It would be nice to see the good guy win for once but as i said i highly doubt it will happen
> 
> Gustafsson dominated the first 3 rounds yet Jones got a unanimous decision.One of the judges had it 49-46. Farce


Eh DC is a douchebag as well, not as big as Jones is but he's hardly the "good guy".

Any why are MMA fans so narrow minded with close fights. Everytime there's a close fight the losing fighters fans claim "robbery" and act like their guy dominated the fight and scored 10-7s every round. A close fight is a close fight, but someone has to win, someone does just a little bit more here and there, or is seen to have done so. Acting like these close fights are robberies seems absurd to me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Why would she try grappling with anyone when she's far superior striker against anyone in the UFC in her division. GO watch her highlights she has some spectacular headkick knockouts. She fights smart.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Holly's a world class boxer/kickboxer, why's she supposed to grapple?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

DC is awesome. Hope he wrecks Jones.

I think it will be close. 

Lesnar is getting KTFO for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*






This is fucking awesome


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Nvm.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Don't forget fight night and TUF finake predictions.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Godway said:


> Holly's a world class boxer/kickboxer, why's she supposed to grapple?





Timeless said:


> Why would she try grappling with anyone when she's far superior striker against anyone in the UFC in her division. GO watch her highlights she has some spectacular headkick knockouts. She fights smart.


Why even go into MMA then? Even guys like CroCop learn the basics. She doesn't have to initiate the grappling, what I'm saying is defensively she looks terrified of grappling. She looks so uncomfortable and clearly has no idea what to do. And its when great strikers like CroCop, Stephen Thompson, etc. develop their defensive grappling that their striking really comes into its own in MMA.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Because there's far more money in MMA than women's boxing of course. 

She's been working on her BJJ heaps from her Instagram, so hopefully she gets that part of her game sorted. Her takedown defense is already solid. Look at the Rousey fight. And she defended like 7/9 takedowns from Tate. She just needs to work on that BJJ


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

A lot of fighters are good at one aspect of the game and bad at others, this isn't something specific to Holly.

Oh man, festivities beginning on Thursday. Might watch some kind of TUF recap before Claudia/Joanna go at it.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

bummed I won't get to see any of the shows next weekend. Taking the wife on a holiday.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

There's money to be made on Nunes I reckon. I'm throwing 20 quid on her. Amanda has more technical striking and she should be well able to handle Miesha's wrestling. Miesha's grittiness could see her get a decision but I fancy Nunes in this one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Rockhead said:


> Might watch some kind of TUF recap before Claudia/Joanna go at it.


Joanna is a cunt, that's the basic gist of this season of TUF.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Got my week of Fight Pass sorted ards

So hype.

Might watch some JONES and TATE later on.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Joanna is a cunt, that's the basic gist of this season of TUF.


It's all editing guys. :side:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Fuck me, who is not pumped for Thurs-Fri-Sat?

I'm that stoked, I've even said no to many people about going out that weekend.

Got a few mates coming down for UFC 200. I cannot wait for Thursday when it all starts.

And... it's just gone midnight, my birthday, just turned 28. Quite drunk and smashing it tomorrow.

Have a good one fellas!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

[YOUTUBE]0eATXGkW[/YOUTUBE]

Frankie's wife. (Y)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Ronda Rousey fans said:


> It's all editing guys. :side:


unk2


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Do you guys know if Thursday and Friday's shows will be available on Fight Pass the next day ?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



RKing85 said:


> bummed I won't get to see any of the shows next weekend. Taking the wife on a holiday.


I'd glady take the week on the couch from wifey for this maaaadness :mcgregor2


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I can't wait. This week is just madness!!!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Too bad I have to work on friday cause if I didn't it would be: Eat, Sleep, Watch Fights, Repeat.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I've been watching some classic UFC fights to get myself even more pumped up (Tito/Frank, GSP vs Hughes II, Rutten vs Randleman, etc.) So overwhelmed by the amount of amazing fights we're gonna witness this week. 

Sucks that I'm gonna miss Joanna vs Claudia live though but I'm all set for Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Guy LeDouche said:


> I've been watching some classic UFC fights to get myself even more pumped up (Tito/Frank, GSP vs Hughes II, Rutten vs Randleman, etc.) So overwhelmed by the amount of amazing fights we're gonna witness this week.
> 
> Sucks that I'm gonna miss Joanna vs Claudia live though but I'm all set for Thursday and Saturday.


Dude, I would love if you can make a list of classic UFC fights to watch (not even UFC exclusive, it can be from PRIDE, whatever)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

[YOUTUBE][hide][/hide][/YOUTUBE]

For all you Tate fans.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I can't see anything :wtf2


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> I can't see anything :wtf2







First 30 seconds-1 minute tops

HERE. WE. GO. 

:sk:sk:sk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Fuck didnt paste the link properly.

Shoutout to the cameraman


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

All of this was :berlino can't see any of the videos


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Here you go sir \


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*










Btw I have Hunt, Cain, Jones and Tate for their fights. I will also say Frankie but am more cautious about it.So hyped, basically after tomorrow its three days of greatness. And the presser tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

After seeing something about Brock supposedly putting tape over the Reebok logos on his gear it got me thinking about just how little Reebok will pay Brock; the biggest draw in MMA history. Whats he going to get; 5k?


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Between DC/Jones and Joanna/Cláudia I'm so excited for the next few days. So many good fights but those two are really full of the hype. They really could have put Joanna/Claudia on PPV as the main event if they wanted.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



NakNak said:


> First 30 seconds-1 minute tops
> 
> HERE. WE. GO.
> 
> :sk:sk:sk


That cameraman reminded me a bit of an ECW cameraman with his shameless zooming. That lucky bastard Caraway.

Side note: Wanted to rep both you and Timeless for this shit, but it's telling me I need to spread more rep around. I'll definitely get back to that.

For those who have Fight Pass, a cool feature that I'll spend tomorrow going through- there's a video playlist titled "200 to 200", where it takes the FOTN from all the numbered events up to UFC 200.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

I got Nelson, RDA, Claudia, Brooks, Miller, Mousasi, Sanchez, Northcutt, Dillashaw, Hendricks, Cain, Edgar, Tate, Hunt and Bones.



Timeless said:


>


Holy Moly :bbrown3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*






Great listening to Dan Hardy's breakdown of the Hunt/Lesnar fight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> I got Nelson, RDA, Claudia, Brooks, Miller, Mousasi, Sanchez, Northcutt, Dillashaw, Hendricks,* Cain, Edgar, Tate, Hunt and Bones.
> *
> 
> 
> Holy Moly :bbrown3


How are we supposed to have future sig bets if we make the same picks? :conte

I'd like to see Claudia win :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*










Brian Caraway future cuck confirmed.



Rockhead said:


> How are we supposed to have future sig bets if we make the same picks? :conte


I am sure there will be an opportunity around the corner :evil


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Brian Caraway future cuck confirmed.


How can it be so much badassery in one photo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Brock with that, "I'm not enjoying this, Sable" face!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Just checked and along with Brock and Jon, Jim Miller will also have fought at UFC 100 while fighting at UFC 200. :bjpenn


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Tate looked amazing at the presser. kada


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Brian Caraway future cuck confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there will be an opportunity around the corner :evil


Bryan Cuckaway






And Brock had some funny answers at the press conference haha it was clear he's going to be the centre of the show on Saturday.


UFC 202 press conference tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

"Bryan Cuckaway" :heston

Haven't watched today's conference yet, I am saving it for later :mark: What time is the 202 conference scheduled for tomorrow?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Probs the same time as the one today.


Weigh in starts soon


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Tate









Missed out on everything today so I'm watching the presser now. Also forgot about the weigh-in but don't see it listed on TV so gonna have to check that later. I know Joanna/Claudia have legit bitch hate for each other so that should be good. 

Also, side note I'm gonna use the Fight Pass week to watch that Barry/Kongo fight. That has to be the biggest comeback in a fight ever. Unless someone can name a better one. :quite

:jonjones immediately with a fat joke. Oh lord.

Btw, #TeamHunt. Really starting to like this guy (I know I'm late).

EDIT # 7- Brock actually entertaining in this presser. As a non wrestling geek I barely hear this guy talk.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*

Brock also said to Miesha in one of those vlogs that they can spoon









I think there's a 99% chance Bryan is watching from the closet as we speak while Brock pounds his girlfriend.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Rockhead said:


> Tate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[ame]https://youtu.be/3AO9gU9DSRI?t=224[/ame]


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Brian Caraway future cuck confirmed.


Brock having tapes over the Reebok logo cause they don't pay him nothing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



SonoShion said:


> Brock having tapes over the Reebok logo cause they don't pay him nothing.


And I'm gonna go home and drink a Coor's Light, cause Bud Light won't pay me nothing! Then hell, I might even get on top of Brian's girlfriend, goodnight everybody...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



TCE said:


> https://youtu.be/3AO9gU9DSRI?t=224


I should have specified that I meant the UFC, but this is pretty great nonetheless. :done

I thought Joanna/Claudia was tomorrow. Oh well. Still hyped for the Fight Pass card. Gonna watch every fucking prelim this weekend.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Just in the middle of the pre-UFC 200 presser, and thought I should share this gem for anyone not watching:

Brock on when his health improved- "I think it was day 49 after I left the Octagon? Can't remember the exact hour. *rolls eyes* I feel fucking awesome."

And people think Brock isn't a good talker. Let him be a cocky smartass like this on WWE TV and= ratings.

But seeing the passion Brock has here, I don't think it's a good sign for his pro wrestling future at all.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Just in the middle of the pre-UFC 200 presser, and thought I should share this gem for anyone not watching:
> 
> Brock on when his health improved- "I think it was day 49 after I left the Octagon? Can't remember the exact hour. *rolls eyes* I feel fucking awesome."
> 
> And people think Brock isn't a good talker. Let him be a cocky smartass like this on WWE TV and= ratings.


No no, you misunderstand. WWE promos can't be short sweet and to the point. They have to last 26 minutes with awkward pauses and WHAT chants peppered in.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> Jon Jones is out of UFC 200, per Jeff Novitzky. He has been flagged by USADA stemming from a test on 6/16.


FOR FUCKS SAKE.

Brock/Hunt is now the main event for 200.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jon Jones: The definition of a dumb fuck...
I was so hyped for DC/JJ II, this is...ugh
How many opportunities does he get???

Still hyped for this weekend, but it's not the same


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Unbelievable.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Fuck yeah! Go Brock Go! As if there was any doubt who should be headlining UFC 200.

Bork Lazer!!! :mark:

I don't pay attention to MMA but I feel for Cormier. What does this mean for Cormier's pay?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200 HYPE*



Blackbeard said:


> Brian Caraway future cuck confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure there will be an opportunity around the corner :evil


Not surprised by that pic. They started chatting soon as the press conference wrapped up.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Mother of fuck.

Dana said they're looking for a new opponent for DC. Seems hugely unfair to Cormier on this short notice, on this stage. Better to just pay him Jones' show money- what credible 205er can step up on 3 days notice to fight for the title?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Holy fuck Jon Jones. What a fucking idiot


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

The fuck? Wow Jones :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Here's the official statement. 

http://www.ufc.com/news/ufc-stateme...cial&utm_source=sprout&utm_content=1467863883



> The UFC organization was notified tonight that the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency (USADA) has informed Jon Jones of a potential Anti-Doping Policy violation stemming from an out-of-competition sample collection on June 16, 2016.
> 
> USADA, the independent administrator of the UFC Anti-Doping Policy, will handle the results management and appropriate adjudication of this case. It is important to note that, under the UFC Anti-Doping Policy, there is a full fair legal review process that is afforded to all athletes before any sanctions are imposed.
> 
> ...


Wish this shit happened earlier so they could bump McGregor/Diaz 2 up. I wouldn't mind them moving Joanna/Claudia to 200, since that shit was on a free card as it is.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Wow.

The only thing that could make this worse is if Joanna ends up dropping the title.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



EyeZac said:


> Wow.
> 
> The only thing that could make this worse is if Joanna ends up dropping the title.


I have a sneaky feeling that Gadelha is going to take the strap


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Unreal. Jones should just fucking retire, he's not going to have much goodwill left after this.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Someone on FB brought up an interesting point... I swear to God, if Jones is off the card due to smoking pot...

I wasn't hugely hyped for Jones/DC though, honestly. Jones is clearly much superior to Cormier, I didn't think their first fight was even as competitive as it was made out to be. Too bad Jones seems to be his own worst enemy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Dana said there's a chance Jones could be suspended for 2 years.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

DC defends the title in a few months because no way is it fair on him to change the opponent this close to the fight. Have Jones fight around the same time, make them do TUF and for Super Bowl weekend do DC/Jones II. :bosstrips

Edit: Of course all is out the window if Jones is suspended long term.



Top Shelf said:


> I have a sneaky feeling that Gadelha is going to take the strap


When Chael pissed hot it was a sad day. Rousey losing was a sad day. Hendo getting repeatedly wrecked was the worst of days, even though he's kind of back on track. I cannot handle Joanna losing her title. I need my favourites to win sometimes!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



EyeZac said:


> Rousey losing was a sad day.


I have to disagree with you there. That was a pretty fucking great day.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

How is this even real life right now?


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jon Jones takes the biggest L of the year.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> Jon Jones is out of UFC 200, per Jeff Novitzky. He has been flagged by USADA stemming from a test on 6/16.


What the fuck right now!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I can only imagine how livid Daniel Cormier is tonight.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jon Jones ruined Christmas.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Fuck Jon Jones. UFC should ban him for life.

I'd love to see the Joanna/Claudia fight bumped onto the UFC 200 card itself, highly unlikley, but that's as heated a rivalry as Jones/DC was.

I just hope DC gets to be on the card, looks like Gegard Mousasi is ready to step up.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750902831901585409


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jones










always something with this guy.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750920474884923397

Feel bad for DC. He just got fucked out of so much money. 

Lesnar/Hunt carny fight being the main event :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Ratedr4life said:


> Fuck Jon Jones. UFC should ban him for life.
> 
> I just hope DC gets to be on the card, looks like Gegard Mousasi is ready to step up.
> 
> ...


LOL no shit Mousasi.

If I was a fighter, where would I rather be- the least important fight on the entire card on Fight Pass, or a PPV main event?

Even if he got destroyed, he'd be commended and paid better for "stepping up".

There's a couple of replacement options without affecting other fights on Fight Week. Machida walks around at roughly 200 pounds, fly his ass in. Glover Teixeira was recently training for a fight with Rumble, he might be able to make weight. Or fly a heavyweight in and take out DC's need to cut weight.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Bisping throwing his name into the hat


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750920474884923397


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

As much I fucking loath DC, he's right JJ needs to get his shit together. Dude just killed a LOT of hype with this fuck up, hopefully they rebook the fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Too sad right now. :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 

Was just too good to be true. 






Gotta change my sig too fuck


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

get ready for Jon Jones vs Brock Lesnar at Summerslam 2017


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










I swear to god if Joens got caught for the same bullshit as Lyoto Machida did, Nowixtzky is a fucking piece of shit


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Tonight's sequence of events for me at work.

1. Listen to MMA Hour. Ariel and NY Rick make 5 picks each for winners of all the fights during this weekend. Rick picks Jon Jones to win first (lol)
2. Listen to Luke Thomas one listener makes a comment about how despite all the recent pull outs via injury or doping violation things have gone smoothly for UFC 200 (lol)
3. Wrapped up work with time left on the shift. Went on Instagram saw Schaubs post about 'Forget Jones, DC has no opponent and lost a Pay Day.' (This is how I found out)
4. Searched the net for details on what the fuck is going on. 

Seriously, thinking back to number 1 and 2 after finding out what happened made me mad. Jones fucked shit up for so many people. Saw plenty of his fans expressing major disappointment and rightfully so. 

Statement coming out tomorrow. Seen plenty of people saying they don't even want to hear it. Can't blame 'em. 

loljones.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> Jones fucked shit up for so many people. Saw plenty of his fans expressing major disappointment and rightfully so.



If any of Jon's fans cheer him when he returns for his next redemption tour, they are seriously fucking retarded. Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me 100 times... you know the rest.

... but hey, at least Jones fulfilled all of his media obligations. That's the most important thing at the end of the day.
:duck

:brock4


I wonder if Conor will play it cool tonight or if he's gonna troll the shit out of Dana for kicking him off the card and trusting that notorious fuck-up artist with his biggest event ever...


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

McGregor at the crib like ards


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

This tweet by Luke Thomas:



> *Brock Lesnar headlines UFC 100 and UFC 200. By hook or by crook, he just finds ways to make history, doesn't he?*


:brock4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> I can only imagine how livid Daniel Cormier is tonight.


:fuckthis


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



EyeZac said:


> Rousey losing was a sad day.


I thought that too, until I saw her post-fight interview. Talking about how she wanted to kill herself and looking for sympathy. She has no heart, no fortitude. Be a real fighter, take your loss and tell us how you are going to come back and tear Holm's head off. Hope she loses again if she still thinks the same way.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Time to cut Jones. Let him fight Palhares in WSOF.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

If Jones actually took some true PED's shit and not fucking DHEA. Then I'm fucking done supporting him in the octagon aswell, period. 



Thank god they super stacked 200


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



SHIRLEY said:


> Time to cut Jones. Let him fight Palhares in WSOF.


I assume they're never gonna release him because Bellator would obviously sign him immediately. You can't let the fucker headline big shows anymore, though. Don't care how great he is if he's just gonna screw them over and over and over again. At some point you just have to realize that Jon will always be this guy. Yeah, PEOPLE can change, JON JONES never will.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jones vs. Dada :trips8


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Unfuckingbelievable.

3 fucking days out. What a disgrace.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Irish Jet said:


> Unfuckingbelievable.
> 
> 3 fucking days out. What a disgrace.



Also, think about the way he's been acting, fucking hours before the news got out. This asshole knows exactly what he did and he still acts like a cocky SOB and talks about his tough year, redemption, etc. If he's lucky he's just a pathological liar. If he's not he might have some serious mental issues. No matter how you look at it, this is not normal behavior. That is one fucked up brother.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Man I'm fucking pissed right now. Jon Jones really is a junkie piece of shit loser who can't get his shit together.

This is way worse than when RDA ruined everything by pulling out of the Conor fight in March with a sore toe.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> Jon Jones really is a junkie piece of shit loser who can't get his shit together



If this is what it took for people to finally realize that, I guess something good will come out of this after all. Like I said, if he gets another hero's welcome when he returns for the next inevitable redemption tour, I'm gonna lose my shit.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

WTF did Jones do now? 

Great that Lesnar/Hunt is now the main event, but after the build up, I was looking forward to Jones/DC.

Edit; Failed drugs test, moron.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750940128428716032


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/750908500595834881

:lol


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Start his ass out at the bottom of the LHW rankings and let him work his way back up again when he returns. He doesn't deserve another title shot for a long time.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Damn man.

Sucks for DC as he's likely missing out on this huge payday and at this rate may never get his second shot at Jones.

And as for Jones, he's already in the GOAT discussion, but he's pissing away his prime years, and risking his career and legacy with shit like this over and over again. There is though a difference between his past issues and potentially pissing hot. His previous issues were recreational/personal, while this is a professional issue.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I turned down Stone Roses tickets for this shit.

Fucking bullshit man. I’m devastated for DC. Denied the biggest pay-day of his life for this fucking waster. LMAO at the idiots calling him a paper champ – At least he can avoid being the biggest fuck up in the company. Suspend that fraud for life. Really wish they could put together something on short notice – Even if it was Bisping but especially if it was Gus. I was glad the Lesnar fight was added but it’s nothing more than a freak show and it’s not going past 1 round. Very underwhelming main event.

It’s obviously still a great card, but it’s never going to be half as fulfilling knowing that fight was lost on such short notice (and the fight that was lost previously) – FUCK. It was so close I could fucking taste it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

The Jon Jones Redemption last date just got cancelled i guess... 

Dana must be legit furious


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










lol wow


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Watching DC's reaction to all of this is legit heartbreaking. I'm not going to suddenly become a fan or anything, but I will admit I'm gaining a lot of respect for him. Jones REALLY fucked everyone over, dude needs to fix this.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Fearless Maryse said:


> There is though a difference between his past issues and potentially pissing hot. His previous issues were recreational/personal, while this is a professional issue.



Who gives a shit? Fact is he ALWAYS finds a way to fuck up. If he's fucking up by doing coke, running over pregnant chicks with his car, using PEDs, etc. Who cares HOW he fucks up? The point is he always does. Telling tales about redemption and using PEDs at the same time? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










79 PPVs later and Lesnar, a current WWE Superstar, main events UFC again!











Who's The fucking Man?!! 

- Vic


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



KC Armstrong said:


> Who gives a shit? Fact is he ALWAYS finds a way to fuck up. If he's fucking up by doing coke, running over pregnant chicks with his car, using PEDs, etc. Who cares HOW he fucks up? The point is he always does. Telling tales about redemption and using PEDs at the same time? Are you fucking kidding me?


Honestly while this situation is shitty, he's a professional athlete. PEDs are rife in every single professional league in every single sport in the world. Winning = more money, Jones fucked up a card (again) and deserves shit for it, but just to me PEDs in sports are just something that will always be there when money is at stake.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> Honestly while this situation is shitty, he's a professional athlete. PEDs are rife in every single professional league in every single sport in the world. Winning = more money, Jones fucked up a card (again) and deserves shit for it, but just to me PEDs in sports are just something that will always be there when money is at stake.



Wow, I just don't get that, especially when talking about Jones and his backstory. We're not talking about a struggling fighter dreaming of making it to the big time and taking a shot because he can't get there without PEDs. We're talking about supposedly the GOAT. 
Getting caught with this shit means a lot less money and he's about to learn that the hard way. Unfortunately, as some people have already pointed out, it also means a lot less money for DC. Fuck Jones, fuck him up his stupid ass.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

It really sucks. I was so hyped. UFC is lucky they got the Lesnar fight set up. Poor DC. I hope they set up a fight for him so he can be on the card.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Watch the Embedded Video, saw the comments, when to MMAFighting and I just can't believe it.

How can one man be so stupid, I don't even know. And only 2 days away what a fucking idiot.

I don't have a problem with Lesnar/Hunt being to main-event but my body was ready and Jon Jones ruined it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



KC Armstrong said:


> Wow, I just don't get that, especially when talking about Jones and his backstory. We're not talking about a struggling fighter dreaming of making it to the big time and taking a shot because he can't get there without PEDs. We're talking about supposedly the GOAT.
> Getting caught with this shit means a lot less money and he's about to learn that the hard way. Unfortunately, as some people have already pointed out, it also means a lot less money for DC. Fuck Jones, fuck him up his stupid ass.


It has nothing to do with struggling and everything to do with the fact that in all professional sports winning means more money, performing better means more money, out performing others means more money. And athletes have such a short window to make money, any other career you can keep making money in that career for years, athletes have 15-20 years tops to make their fortune then their body just cant perform anymore. PEDs will always be a huge part of sports, because money is at stake. Its a job where you need to be better than everyone else.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jones deserves all the shit he gets an more. His legacy is gone too. Same with Anderson, you're kidding yourselves if you don't think these guys were juiced to the gills in their prime.

Sad. The UFC is basically like cycling now where there's essentially era's of cheaters dominating. When that's the case the sport becomes more about who's getting the best substances rather than who's the most skilled fighter. A sham, the whole fucking thing.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Wow, just wow. I can't even.......fuck.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Change Michael to Jon.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

On paper this main event is ridiculous for the biggest card in the history of the sport.

A 3 round fight (which probably won't go past the 1st) between the 42 year old #8 HW with a 12-10 record and an unranked pro wrestler who's coming off a 2 fight losing streak and hasn't fought in 5 years.

Luckily Hunt and Lesnar are two of the coolest fuckers on the planet so it's still interesting. Devastated for DC though. I was really hoping he'd somehow pull it off.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Zydeco said:


> On paper this main event is ridiculous for the biggest card in the history of the sport.
> 
> A 3 round fight (which probably won't go past the 1st) between the 42 year old #8 HW with a 12-10 record and an unranked pro wrestler who's coming off a 2 fight losing streak and hasn't fought in 5 years.
> 
> Luckily Hunt and Lesnar are two of the coolest fuckers on the planet so it's still interesting. Devastated for DC though. I was really hoping he'd somehow pull it off.


Well its a gonna be a 5 round fight now, more chance to get a awesome finish.

Crazy that Lesnar has main evented UFC 100 and now gonna main event 200, this fucking sport.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Provo said:


> Well its a gonna be a 5 round fight now, more chance to get a awesome finish.
> 
> Crazy that Lesnar has main evented UFC 100 and now gonna main event 200, this fucking sport.


I thought Dana said it'll still be 3 rounds?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

They better give DC a replacement opponent, he deserves to fight on this card. Unless of course he declines which would be understandable given the circumstances. DC vs. Mousasi has a nice ring to it IMO.

Should be interesting to see if Conor & Nate will say anything about this at the 202 conference later today :lol

Jon is now dead to me. Fool me once.....


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Zydeco said:


> I thought Dana said it'll still be 3 rounds?


Well if he did then i'm wrong, I presumed because its the main-event it will be automatically 5 rounds.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> They better give DC a replacement opponent, he deserves to fight on this card. Unless of course he declines which would be understandable given the circumstances. DC vs. Mousasi has a nice ring to it IMO.
> 
> Should be interesting to see if Conor & Nate will say anything about this at the 202 conference later today :lol
> 
> Jon is now dead to me. Fool me once.....


I think its to late for that, poor DC.

That Press-Confernce is gonna be nuts tho.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Provo said:


> I think its to late for that, poor DC.


Mousasi is already scheduled to compete at 200 and has stated he'd be willing to replace Jon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jones will probably go down in MMA history as the biggest "what if". Cant even imagine where he would be now if he doesn't keep fucking up.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> Mousasi is already scheduled to compete at 200 and has stated he'd be willing to replace Jon.


Would be great, But I think because he's already competing he isn't gonna replace anyone. Like who's Santos gonna fight then?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Holy shit, if Coach Kavanagh is already getting started on twitter, I guess Conor will have something to say at the press conference as well...

By the way, I don't recall if anyone has brought this up yet, but it looks like this definitely wasn't some "harmless" little violation.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Provo said:


> Would be great, But I think because he's already competing he isn't gonna replace anyone. Like who's Santos gonna fight then?


Santos would probably get dropped. It's harsh I know but I feel DC deserves to stay on the card more. We'll see what happens, the UFC has had a a lot of success recently with last minute replacements. Daniel might be wary though since he saw what happened to Rockhold and McGregor.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> Jones will probably go down in MMA history as the biggest "what if". Cant even imagine where he would be now if he doesn't keep fucking up.


What if he didn't take PED's though? 

I imagine it's a huge reason why he's been as dominant as he has - There'd been red flags long before this positive test. 

Gus is saying on Twitter that he's willing to take the fight. That's the one I'd want to see more than anything else, although I'm a huge Gus fan so I'm pretty biased. Would probably be an great fight though, between two top guys. That's what this card needs with that main event.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Gustafsson would be amazing, maybe good for DC to because he trained for a much taller guy.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

On a literal level and a metaphorical one, this is amazing. :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Completely off the Jones stuff but Eddie Alvarez is an embarrassment to MMA. The moron actually said overtraining isn't real, its just something someone made up. And this guy with his bro science training is an elite level MMAfighter in 2016...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Irish Jet said:


> *What if he didn't take PED's though?*
> 
> I imagine it's a huge reason why he's been as dominant as he has - There'd been red flags long before this positive test.
> 
> Gus is saying on Twitter that he's willing to take the fight. That's the one I'd want to see more than anything else, although I'm a huge Gus fan so I'm pretty biased. Would probably be an great fight though, between two top guys. That's what this card needs with that main event.


Its MMA though, a year ago it was a haven for PED abusers with lazy testing and plenty of dodgy doctors notes flying around letting guys legally juice to the gills. Look at how many people have been busted in the year since, and how many people have suddenly gone to shit in the cage, it was an insanely dirty sport not that long ago. 

Not an excuse though, cheating is cheating regardless, and Jones has fucked up *BIG* time but it is/was a part of the MMA culture.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Claudia is going to be your new womens champ no doubt about it. And yeah she s way hotter then joanna. Dig both tho. 

Hunt destroys lesnar.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> Jones will probably go down in MMA history as the biggest "what if". Cant even imagine where he would be now if he doesn't keep fucking up.



Jon jones a "what if"? Are you kidding me? A what if is more like what if Brock Lesnar stayed in wwe in 04. What if Shelton Benjamin came to wwe a decade later. 

Jon jones is already the greatest at a super young 28 years of age. When Anderson silva who is my alltime fave was 28 he wasnt even in the ufc. He was a relative unknown fighting in shooto/pride. 

Jon jones has never been beaten and he,s faced top top competition. He has a no contest due to illegal strikes and he was dominating that match hardcore before so. Plus the steroid thing is bullshit. They all use. Difference is some get caught others dont. You think claudia gadelha or holly holm are clean? Hell no. But they know what to use and when to do it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> Jon jones has never been beaten and he,s faced top top competition. He has a no contest due to illegal strikes and he was dominating that match hardcore before so. Plus the steroid thing is bullshit. They all use.



I guess Jones can rest easy knowing some people will still defend him no matter how many times he fucks up. Unreal...

Btw, watching Cormier pour his heart out at that press conference last night is fucking brutal. This is the guy all these retards were booing. I hope they feel pretty fucking stupid right now.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

We have to get through all the bullshit first but in the long run this will be a good thing, cleaning up the sport.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I'll be down for another Gus rematch. It's not like DC finished him.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Fucking hell Jones!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

*Wow this just totally sucked my hype out for the show. Sucks. No Rousey, no Conor and now no Jones. Wow. Just imagine if they didn't get Lesnar back.

I'll reserve full judgement until more details of exactly what he got pulled for come out. But if it was PED related then fuck him and he's a massive idiot. On the one hand I hope it isn't that case for his sake but on the other I really hope it is and that it hasn't been cancelled for something else or even because it's a red herring, hence "potential". 

At least on a more positive note they've stepped their game up with testing now and are rooting these guys out and making the competition fairer.*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jon Jones Press Conference Live Right Now:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2ja3YxN0UU


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

So he's taking the "deny it" route. Look at his body language. He knows what he did.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jon Jones career is over
Even if he comes back after his 2 year suspension, it will not be the same for him.
He fucked up his legacy big time.

Jon Jones deserves this punishment. He's just a bitch. Plain and simple.

EDIT: "I like to think that God has a mission for all of us and everything happens for a reason" (Pharaprasing, btw)

HOW MANY TIMES HAVE YOU SAID THIS OVER AND OVER AGAIN AND YOU STILL FUCK IT UP???
:lol :lol :lol

To be fair: This is hard to watch...


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jones absolutely balling right now.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Is he waiting for a response through an earpiece before answering each question? :lol

EDIT: I don't think he is actually. It just seemed that way for a few minutes.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

"I can't even pronounce it, I never even heard of it" but you'll take it and put it on your body, as a pro athlete? I never understand that excuse.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

He is just making things worse with this Press Conference...talking nonsense


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Is denying again that he did something wrong?!? This guy never learns.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

:duck

This guy is a fake piece of shit. Not got a genuine bone in his body

unkout Jon Jones


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jon Jones you a bitch :jonjones


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I loathe when people who get busted for PEDs in any sport say something like "I'm outspoken about use of PEDs, it's not right, blah blah blah" you obviously fucking aren't. I know if I was putting my name behind a statement, I certainly am checking and double checking and then triple checking every motherfucking supplement I'm putting into my body.

Just once I wish someone would be like "Yeah, I juiced. So do more than half the guys in my sport."


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

You would think these "professionals" know how to prevent getting caught.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










Dammit, Jones!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I will take the good out of this situation

This does not affect my journey

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Totally fucking deluded


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Denying it while crying and apologising. Oblivious to the contradiction.

The red flags had been there in the past for Jones. You only had to look at how people were in awe of his physique a while back. When something looks unbelievable, it often is. He's had very unusual test results before but nothing concrete. This isn't a one time thing and his legacy must reflect that - He's just pissed everything away.

On the one hand while I'm sad to see UFC 200 get blown up, it's better for the sport that this shit gets out in the open, in the long term at least.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Got on my PS4 and had a message that said Jones was out. Popped in here and 8 pages of news later, my God.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Worst summer of all time for us, the true fight fans.

Jones - DC is out
Wilder - Povetkin is out
Klitscko - Fury is out
Diaz - Conor is out


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Dana is on The Herd saying Cormier WILL fight this weekend. :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Cormier vs Cerrone :banderas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Ballsy move by Cormier, yet he's near 40, if he's already gone through camp and everything he might as well fight. Doesn't have many left in him.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Godway said:


> Ballsy move by Cormier, yet he's near 40, if he's already gone through camp and everything he might as well fight. Doesn't have many left in him.


Yup, think of the cash he'll be making for just this one fight, as well.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



TCE said:


> Yup, think of the cash he'll be making for just this one fight, as well.


The amount of money he'll make, it's worth the chance of a short notice loss.

Especially if it's Bisping they landed on. Lives in California, wouldn't have to cut weight, plus DC could probably ragdoll him. And DC's not a cocky fighter like Cockhold.

EDIT: Fuck.



> Daniel Cormier will fight on Saturday’s UFC 200 event.
> 
> That’s the word from UFC President Dana White, who told radio host Colin Cowherd (simulcast on Fox Sports 1), that they’re working on finalizing a new opponent for the UFC Light Heavyweight Champion in the wake of Jon Jones’ flagged out of competition drug sample.
> 
> ...


Source: MMA Torch.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

that Bones gif a few pages back was absolutely glorious

202 presser starting soon :mark:

Im exhausted from all the mma this week and the first punch hasnt even been thrown :done


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Don't waste a breath mourning Jon Jones's carrrer... he can cry all he wants. 

A lot of people don't a have second chance in life and he fucked up his 4th or 5th. he's the only person he have to blame at this point.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Gustafsson PLZ!!

btw UFC 202 Press-Confernce in 5 minutes!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

If they do get GUS for it that's absolutely wonderful.

Tbh, I don't really care who it is at this point the fact that DC will still get a fight is so great.

Presser time, one of the few times I actually want to hear :mcgregor2 dig in on the situation.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Bisping is in no condition to fight. And even if he was, that would be one hell of a mismatch. He couldn't even handle Kennedy's wrestling and expecting him to keep up with DC!? lol.

Gus imo or no buys.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Conor's shit talk will be hilarious. Just waiting for the presser to start...


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

FUCKING START!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Now, the question is, what comes first- the presser, or the announcement of DC's opponent for UFC 200?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Cormier _will_ fight on Saturday.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

@arielhelwani
Presser is delayed, per UFC. McGregor and Diaz aren't here yet.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

rofl


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

40 minutes late da fuck. I bet the press confernce will be shorter to then.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

This is fucking gold. :lol


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Some funny shit in this presser.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

These microphones are akward...


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

How the fuck can Conor hear eveything and Dana and Nate not.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751133640495628293


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

He can't spell either XD

Funny shit tho


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Now, the question is, what comes first- the presser, or the announcement of DC's opponent for UFC 200?


Please change your signature. Joe Rogan looks like the a flaming homosexual there.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



TCE said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751133640495628293


I saw Nate grab his phone at one stage and wondered what he was doing. :lmao

That presser was brilliant. The animosity between Conor and Dana is palpable. It almost reminded me of the Dana/Couture relationship, with Conor goading him and Dana having to swallow his pride momentarily and be a neutral promoter in front of the cameras.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



cablegeddon said:


> Please change your signature. Joe Rogan looks like the a flaming homosexual there.


Rogan's stupid face is kinda the point of the sig, I find it funny.

I might be in for a sig change with a Brock win. That or a shoop of Brock taking Miesha Tate's back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

That presser was great, get some working mics though ffs.

The cheers for Ariel with McGregor grinning like a child was awesome. :lol


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Rogan's stupid face is kinda the point of the sig, I find it funny.
> 
> I might be in for a sig change with a Brock win. That or a shoop of Brock taking Miesha Tate's back.


It's weird but noone in the mma/comedy/entertainment-sphere would ever call him out for that kind of stuff. 

He is not a tough guy. Like Chael Sonnen said "Hey hey hey. You're just the comedian boy."


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Word going round that Silva will fight DC for the belt. Some Brazilian sources are announcing it as official, although Ariel is saying it's news to DC's camp.

Biggest name they could get for sure, but Silva will get destroyed IMO.

EDIT: Dana has apparently denied it


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Irish Jet said:


> Word going round that Silva will fight DC for the belt. Some Brazilian sources are announcing it as official, although Ariel is saying it's news to DC's camp.
> 
> Biggest name they could get for sure, but Silva will get destroyed IMO.
> 
> EDIT: Dana has apparently denied it


I think he just denied that it's for the belt, but I've seen some sources saying it will be a 3 round non title LHW fight.

Fuck me, I hope this is true!!!! Anderson and Hunt sharing the same card together? Two of my all time favourites.

This sport is bat shit crazy!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I am down for a Silva/Cormier fight. Definitely gonna be a murder with a DC win. :jet3

The presser was good, mic issues were annoying. Weird that Dana and Nate couldn't hear shit but Conor got everything fine. There is definite tension between Conor/Dana, I sensed it. Got that when the guy asked Dana about the tough negotiations with Conor to make the fight and he said he didn't care. Also know Dana dies a little inside when Helwani stands up and gets applauded. :lol

Brehs, title fight in a few hours :done


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHky0XLhdXD/?taken-by=spiderandersonsilva


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

They still haven't announced a replacement opponent for DC yet? unk Get a move on Joe Silva!

Put on a couple bets for the three cards. One ballsy accumulator could net me over £400 just off a single £1 :vince$ Please god make Christmas come early this year :fingerscrossed


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I'm going to go ahead and predict that whoever (within reason) fights DC on Saturday will beat him. The guy is emotionally spent and distraught. He's a broken individual, as was evident in the press conference he did last night. Terrible move for him if he takes a fight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I just heard the news.

Cormier is gonna fucking die.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

*Eh they should just give Cormier his payday without fighting tbh. At this short notice it'd be fair to credit his name with a lot of the revenue this show makes even if he didn't end up fighting. Cormier/Jones was still a massive selling point that would have sold plenty of buys even before this happened. Not his fault that Jones fucked everything up. I'm not crazy about no prep fights either. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Irish Jet said:


> What if he didn't take PED's though?
> 
> I imagine it's a huge reason why he's been as dominant as he has - There'd been red flags long before this positive test.
> 
> Gus is saying on Twitter that he's willing to take the fight. That's the one I'd want to see more than anything else, although I'm a huge Gus fan so I'm pretty biased. Would probably be an great fight though, between two top guys. That's what this card needs with that main event.


Let's be honest, its clear with or without PED's hes a genetic freak and still destroyed fighters that were ALSO on PED's e.g Vitor Belfort


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751165662186213376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751158531634651136

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751158000245628928


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Man fuck Jones, still gonna enjoy the fights this week. :mark:



*WAR JOANNA*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Thought the 202 presser was rather weak.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Silva's a fucking killing machine. I also highly doubt Cormier would win if this fight was actually happening.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

oh christ no, losing decision to Bisping was indignity enough, dont need to see Silva smashed into the fucking ground by DC which is what would happen. 

if hes absolutely insisting on fighting, which is his right then Mousasi is the only one that make any kind of sense, hes a big mw, theyve both trained and are ready for a fight, anyone elses fight preperation at this stage is gonna consist of catching a plane AND its a pretty damn interesting matchup anyway, give him ol Gayguard Bukaki!


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

In that case, Bisping should fight Cormier.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



American_Nightmare said:


> Silva's a fucking killing machine. I also highly doubt Cormier would win if this fight was actually happening.


Silva before getting caught was a killing machine, The one we saw fighting Bisping is not.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> *WAR JOANNA*


enaldo2

Joanna needs to get humbled.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Bisping and Silva are both ruled out. Also, DC would steamroll both of them.

To address the updated thread title, Joanna's hotter. And better. 4th round TKO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Where is the full version of the 202 press conference?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

two guys fighting tonight for the right to keep Khabib's belt warm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

People actually find Joanna attractive? :CENA




























:bbrown3


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

^^Just because someone supports a female fighter doesn't always mean its cause she's hot lol, even though I don't find her ugly anyway



Just saw the 202 press. What a clusterefuck with those mics :lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Hollywood Hanoi said:


> two guys fighting tonight for the right to keep Khabib's belt warm


I genuinely believe Tony Ferguson would have fucked him up if that fight had happened.



Blackbeard said:


>


That gigantic mole on the other side of her face is too much to overlook. Joanna's more appealing to me. :shrug


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> People actually find Joanna attractive? :CENA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh. Neither doesn't get my dick hard. Where's the Miesha Tate option? Shit, even Cat Zingano


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Don't know whether its a good idea to have Cormier fight. I love the guy and would love to see him fight but he looked so damn demotivated and depressed at that press conference earlier. I don't want to see him beaten because he's emotionally destroyed. It could always go the other way though and he could completely obliterate whoever he fights which I'd love to see.

On another note I think the Conor/Nate fight might be more competitive than some are thinking. At least I hope so. Can't wait for it anyway.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> enaldo2
> 
> Joanna needs to get humbled.


What? Why?

What's with fans hating fighters for winning fights and being confident in their abilities? When you're the best you're the best.

Bet you hated Muhammad Ali, didn't ya?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Bubz said:


> Don't know whether its a good idea to have Cormier fight. I love the guy and would love to see him fight but he looked so damn demotivated and depressed at that press conference earlier. I don't want to see him beaten because he's emotionally destroyed. It could always go the other way though and he could completely obliterate whoever he fights which I'd love to see.
> 
> On another note I think the Conor/Nate fight might be more competitive than some are thinking. At least I hope so. Can't wait for it anyway.


I was going to say the same about DC. He looked broken at the presser last night but as you say it could go the other way and he could just totally annihilate his opponent. I can not believe they are leaving it as late as the day of the weigh in until they announce who he is fighting. Not good at all that

I think Conor is going to shock a few in the rematch. He knows another L will be disastrous so he must feel really confident to have pushed for the rematch. Up until a minute before he tapped he was totally dominating the fight. People do seem to have just forgot how good a fighter he is. I think he knows where he fucked up and he will put a plan and strategy together for the rematch that ensures the same wont happen again. Nate is more than beatable as we have seen on many occasions


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

People seem to forget Chad Mendes was kicking Conor's ass too right before he got caught doesn't matter at all what happens before. ALSO on 2 weeks notice. 

Nate is gonna have a full camp this time, don't see it going the other way, anything can happen in this fucking sport of course


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



DX-Superkick said:


> What? Why?
> 
> What's with fans hating fighters for winning fights and being confident in their abilities? When you're the best you're the best.
> 
> Bet you hated Muhammad Ali, didn't ya?


You do know you're talking to a Bones (might soon be ex) fan :mj

I can't stand Joanna as a person. She's incredibly unlikable.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Provo said:


> Silva before getting caught was a killing machine, The one we saw fighting Bisping is not.


What did he get caught for?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



American_Nightmare said:


> What did he get caught for?


Viagra


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Reflexes weren't the only thing father time took away from Silva 8*D


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



American_Nightmare said:


> What did he get caught for?


He was caught using steroids after the Diaz fight.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Honestly, I think that the Silva reports are true. Dana denies pretty much every thing that comes up and it turns out to be true every time.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

WHY JONES WHY :cry


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

HOLY FUCK what a start to this card. 6 submissions in a row


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> HOLY FUCK what a start to this card. 6 submissions in a row



Agreed. Great fights so far and all submissions. A couple great comebacks, too.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I have a good feeling that Silva will be getting back on his way to dominating, beginning with Cormier. He dominates the division for nine straight title defenses over a six and a half year period, embarrassing almost every opponent and making highlight reel knockouts at the expenses of former champions. I am not worried for Silva's striking and boxing against DC is the wrestling I see some struggling in. Cormier needs another 10 solid years of striking training to be anywhere of a potential challenge for Silva when the fight is on standup. Having said that it's an intriguing fight and a good step up for Silva to come back in the mix for sure.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Yeah the last comeback by Munhoz was great. Great night of SUBS


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Don't if someone said it but Jones popped with TWO banned substances, this motherfucker.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> People seem to forget Chad Mendes was kicking Conor's ass too right before he got caught doesn't matter at all what happens before. ALSO on 2 weeks notice.
> 
> Nate is gonna have a full camp this time, don't see it going the other way, anything can happen in this fucking sport of course


It doesnt matter what happens before i agree but the point i was making is that Conor must have felt comfortable in there,he must know how he lost the fight. He could have come back down to 145 and carried on crushing midgets but he was insistent on this rematch with Nate at 170. I dont think Conor is silly and he knows what another L will do to his brand. i wouldn't be surprised if Nate crushes him again but i just think Conor knows what he is doing here

A full camp for both fighters works both ways also. Conor only had 10 days himself to get to a fighting 170 which was totally new to him.I dont think a full camp for Nate will give him anymore of a advantage than he already has


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

This Jones/Cormier stuff has added another big layer of intrigue to an already huge weekend. This is an excellent Fight Pass card so far (and it's just the prelims!) but all I can think about is who will fight DC, and drooling slightly over the possibility that it's Anderson.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



American_Nightmare said:


> I have a good feeling that Silva will be getting back on his way to dominating, beginning with Cormier. He dominates the division for nine straight title defenses over a six and a half year period, embarrassing almost every opponent and making highlight reel knockouts at the expenses of former champions. I am not worried for Silva's striking and boxing against DC is the wrestling I see some struggling in. Cormier needs another 10 solid years of striking training to be anywhere of a potential challenge for Silva when the fight is on standup. Having said that it's an intriguing fight and a good step up for Silva to come back in the mix for sure.


For sure if they fight, Cormier isn't stupid enough to stand and trade with Silva


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Just cancelled UFC 200 Lesnar vs Hunt as the main event. Really?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*






Holy shit they have footage of Dana telling Cormier about Jones. 

Cormier was willing to sign a waiver and still fight him, fucking boss. Gotta respect that. 

Sucks for him man


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

What time does that conversation start?

EDIT- FLYING KNEE STOPS PYLE :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

4:08



Beautiful flying knee by Alberto Mina


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Damn, Pyle needs to retire, he was literally snoring on the ground for awhile. Will always be a fan of his.

Alberto Mina is a killer.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Duffy submits Clarke in 25 seconds. Wow. :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Those pesky Irish always ending fights so quickly 8*D


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Fucking statement by Duffy



Solid night of fights so far


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jouban/Muhammad fight was fantastic.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Muhammad is one tough mofo.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

What a fucking scrap that was!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Great little battle that was. Jouban was hanging on big time at the end


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jouban definitely emptied the tank after the first, but glad he won a tough decision. Other guy is tough too


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Ridiculous fights today. Full disclosure, I was looking forward to this card the least of the three, only the co-main and main event appealed to me on paper, but every fighter has brought it. Super entertaining prelims, and the main card so far has featured a quick finish by Duffy in the opener and a 3 round war by Jouban and Muhammad. Indeed, will remember the name.

And now, the stuff I was looking forward to. :lol


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Heavy hitters up next. :markout:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Nice takedown by Big Country.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751253536390852608


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Looks like no belly rub from Country Roy :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

This main even gonna be fucking good


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Highway robbery :krillin2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Part of me is happy that Nelson didn't get rewarded for grappling his way to a decision, but seriously that was a robbery. Big Country controlled that whole fight outside a flurry in the first.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Horrible decision by the judges.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Anderson Silva vs. Daniel Cormier has been confirmed!!!

Source: Ariel Helwani's Twitter


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Silva v DC now confirmed essentially. Helwani reports it.
3 Round non title

EDIT- TCE, slick mofo :cudi


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751258604271902720


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Is Silva fighting DC confirmed?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

It's time for the Spider to make a web :trips5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*











This is fucking crazy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Anderson Silva is winning this fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Ariel just doesn't learn his lesson does he 
:duck


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Wow!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Holy fuck


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

That was Bellator Alvarez. Finally.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

*EDDIE ALVAREZ CAME IN LIKE A FUCKING ANIMAL*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Holy Shit!

This is why this sport is the best in the world, it's so fucking wild and unpredictable! God, damn!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

What a card!!!

See you guys tomorrow for the TUF Finale and then Sat for UFC 200!!!

What a time to be a fan!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Tate v Nunes main event 

:canunot


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Insane stuff!!! Alvarez finally achieving his rightful place as the top Lightweight in the world roud


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Holy shit, Alvarez! I've been disappointed by him in the UFC, he played it safe to get a title shot and went back to Bellator form to get the belt.

Anderson Silva vs. DC. Holy fuck.

Also, they've reshuffled the bout order. Doesn't REALLY matter, but fucking Tate vs. Nunes is the main event of UFC 200. The purists will be happy that a legitimate title fight headlines, but it feels weird.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

God dam worried for Joanna tomorrow


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> Insane stuff!!! Alvarez finally achieving his rightful place as the top Lightweight in the world roud


Until Khabib gets hold of him


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Where does it say Tate/Nunes is the main event? what the fuck


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

These titles changes in 2016 :done.

RDA got rocked and never recovered. 

Not that bothered by Tate/Nunes main eventing, although I think its the weakest fight to ME over any of the other three fights (besides Cain/Browne). Still an insane card (prelims are so great too).

Joanna/Claudia tomorrow. Dear lord.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Conor McGregor may have been a two division champ right now had RDA not pulled out. Let that sink in.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Tate vs. Nunes now the Main Event :bjpenn



Top Shelf said:


> Until Khabib gets hold of him


Alvarez has pretty solid TDD. It might be more competitive than we think.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Conor McGregor may have been a two division champ right now had RDA not pulled out. Let that sink in.


You know that did cross my mind for a minute. However I have a feeling RDA would of been able to take Conor down.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> Tate vs. Nunes now the Main Event :bjpenn
> 
> 
> 
> Alvarez has pretty solid TDD. It might be more competitive than we think.


I dont doubt that it would be competitive but Khabib is a savage. I know how much you wanted him to get a grip of Conor :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Dam not a single Brazillian champ left lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> Dam not a single Brazillian champ left lol


That's why it's paramount that Claudia humbles Joanna :cudi


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Cupcakes for the main event. From getting her head kicked off underground to this. Miesha is now THE draw


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Amanda Nunes headlining the biggest card in UFC history, no offence but LOOOL people are gonna leave the arena after the Brock fight wtf


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Before I head off to bed I shall leave y'all with this...........



Spoiler: a spoiler


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Yeah sorry....Amanda Nunes in a main event of the biggest card ever is pretty fucking ridiculous. 

Is the logic that they figure Brock/Hunt will be a freak show and they don't want the show ending on a freak show?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Its probs cause its the only proper title fight on the main card. But even then it should be Edgar/Aldo as the main event then


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Btw, the bout changes were confirmed by Anik and Stann after the RDA/Alvarez fight, along with an on screen graphic.

Yeah, Brock Lesnar, Mark Hunt, Anderson Silva, Daniel Cormier, Jose Aldo and Frankie Edgar are playing second fiddle to Amanda Fucking Nunes.

Then again, technically Jon Fitch main evented UFC 100, so meh.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

The logic is that Tate vs. Nunes is the only legit title fight left on the card. And it's probable that Zuffa will use this as a platform to start hyping up Tate vs. Rousey III


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

So UFC 202 will likely destroy UFC 200 in PPV buys?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> And it's probable that Zuffa will use this as a platform to start hyping up Tate vs. Rousey III


Avatar and Signature bet on that, Blackbeard? :cudi

Don't back out now


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

God dam look how much UFC 200 changed within a span of 24 hours. Craziest business andd sport in the world man


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Tate vs. Rousey III :lol I can't understand how it's a trilogy or such a desired fight. I'd much rather see Holm/Ronda II or Cat/Ronda II. But Ronda's quitting anyways, so who cares.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










Most likely DC ragdolls Silva, but can never be certain


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Bork-Hunto and DC-Silva are the fights that make UFC 200 a true spectacle. Props to Dana and the team for setting that shit up considering all that's happened. Like wow, who would have predicted these two fights happening even a month or two ago?

McGregor has the right of it. The belts don't mean shit. That's why people are scoffing at Tate vs Nunes being the main event.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751277801127325696


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> Most likely DC ragdolls Silva, but can never be certain


Yeah I mean Spider has had some trouble with great wrestling even dating back to Hendo coming in and taking a round off the Spider back when Spider was in his prime yet Dan with his solid wrestling having success there and even Sonnen his first fight really laying in the takedowns until he got caught with the sub. Now Silva obviously has his BITW days behind him and like many of the greats who either the game evolved faster than them or they declined in those core skills they once had: Anderson seems to have lost those once insane reflexes he relied upon since he has been a precision counter guy and not a hands up defender and could get away with showboating due to those crazy reflexes but now at his age/wear no more. 

Factor in the muscle/strength of Cormier to where I don't think Silva at this age is just going to muy thai knee him from hell and yeah even as a fan of his I dont see Spider getting his hand raised here but this year has shown never say never. Heck, maybe Silva can pull something out with all his experience.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> The logic is that Tate vs. Nunes is the only legit title fight left on the card.



... but they knew that the day before when they announced Brock vs. Hunt as the new main event, didn't they? I really wonder what happened that made them change their mind.

Conor may have said he doesn't take any pleasure in this main event falling apart, but don't tell me he's not laughing his ass off about the fact that the main event of the "biggest, baddest card ever", which he was pulled from, is now Miesha vs. Amanda Nunes. Love Miesha, I really do, but this is pretty fucking hilarious.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

DC vs. Silva :woo

As for the main event change, it probably has to do with a combination of it being a title fight and the fact a WWE superstar would be headlining a UFC PPV.

That being said, this is like the Wrestlemania X8 of UFC PPV's.

Brock vs. Hunt = Hogan vs. Rock

Triple H vs. Jericho = Miesha vs. Nunes


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



> As for the main event change, it probably has to do with a combination of it being a title fight and the fact a WWE superstar would be headlining a UFC PPV.



Again, they were aware of the fact that Brock vs Hunt is not a title fight while Miesha vs Nunes is when they announced Brock vs. Hunt as the main event. Also, in some of those promo videos they are literally advertising him as "WWE Superstar Brock Lesnar", so that's not the issue, either.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Anderson still pretending he doesn't speak English. :curry2


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*






A FUCKIN PIZZA DUDE FROM PHILLY! SUCK MY DICK YA COCKSUCKAS! :lmao


I talked a bunch of shit on Alvarez but holy fuck, gotta respect him for putting that kind of ass whooping on RDA.

Ramadan is over now though so dont get too comfy with that belt motherfucka :avon


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










Best results so far. :mark:












WAR JOANNA


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Tate Vs Nunes the main event is so lackluster. I get its the only real title fight but come on. Theres nobody in that arena the came for Tate/Nunes, its a nice side attraction but not the ME


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Meh, I've had worse ones. Alvarez was a major shocker, but I did alright otherwise.










Now, to answer the topic question, Joanna's hotter, but I think they're both attractive. Not on Tate's level, but y'know. That aside, awesome fights coming up in 12 hours time!


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

@Blackbeard @Timeless










Ripped. Ready to take the world by storm :trips5


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

How crazy would it be IF Silva defeated DC? unk I know it's highly unlikely but MMA has been so crazy recently.

If only Silva wasn't a shell of his former self :hogan



Cashmere said:


> Avatar and Signature bet on that, Blackbeard? :cudi
> 
> Don't back out now


Honda ain't no Cyborg


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I don't think it's the most outlandish thing if Silva wins. Only thing that would make it is the 2 day notice. I think his striking is still splendid, but he's never been good against a wrestler and that's what will probably be his downfall at the end of the day. Also, DC has a really hard head so probably no KO.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Silva's reflexes and chin are shot though. His mind still comes up with all these unique and fancy maneuvers but his body is no longer fast enough to pull the majority of them off. There's still glimmers of his greatness here and there but I just don't think he's got enough left in the tank to come up with such a feat. But then again, Dan Henderson is still knocking around at 45 years old so what the fuck do I know :lol

I just hope he doesn't end up getting totally embarrassed. Daniel has more than enough power and wrestling ability to make this a painful night for Silva fans unk3


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> How crazy would it be IF Silva defeated DC? unk I know it's highly unlikely but MMA has been so crazy recently.
> 
> If only Silva wasn't a shell of his former self :hogan
> 
> ...


I got the Spider over fatboy. Idgaf.

Now you're just being silly, Blackbeard :kobe9. Tate's gonna beat both. Just waiting to place the bets







.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Def going for Silva.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Cashmere said:


> I got the Spider over fatboy. Idgaf


Sig & avi bet?

FYI Tate barely made weight today :cudi


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Blackbeard said:


> Sig & avi bet?
> 
> FYI Tate barely made weight today :cudi


Sig & Avi bet on the potential Tate vs Honda or Cyborg fight(s), not Silva vs DC. Lol I'm good on that


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Cashmere said:


> Sig & Avi bet on the potential Tate vs Honda or Cyborg fight(s), *not Silva vs DC. Lol I'm good on that*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

The main event is actually pretty interesting. Skill wise, Nunes is a terrible match up for Tate. Nunes is one of the best strikers in the division and her jiu jitsu would allow her to deal with Tate's wrestling. Her problem has always been her cardio, so if she doesn't finish Tate early, she likely stands no chance in the later rounds. The reason I'm going with Tate is because she's used to taking beatings in the early rounds and coming back to win. She's not an easy fighter to finish.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Tate's fight IQ has drastically improved too. Her fight with McMann solidified that area.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Had a longer post written but laptop shit the bed and ate it :trips7


Silva pulling off the magical first rd KO would be just about the greatest moment in human history, Id be doing the icelandic fitba commentator thing. Truth is DC is gonna smash him up on the feet, take him down and beat him up on the ground for a few mins til the ref steps in and saves him, first rd tko.

Poor RDA, just watched the presser and he looked absolutely crushed, just when people were starting the think that he might just be The Fuckin Man at lw he goes out like that, and it was competitive til the one big shot, now you look at lw with Khabib/El Cucuy/Diaz/McG/Barbosa/Cowboy(sometimes) in the mix, then a few other guys like Chiesa/Poirier/Iaquinta gathering steam and now RDA is at least a few fights away from a TS or a red panty night.

Dont know which way to go on Claudia/JJ, gave the first fight to JJ but theyve both gotten better since, fan of Joanna but def dont think she's unbeatable, her tdd works best against freestyle wrestlers shooting low doubles, she sprawls and bludgeons them with elbows, so then the dopes try and get in a kickboxing match with her, big mistake, the Esparza fight being the best example, Claudia is sneakier with the trips and throws. I dont find either especially smokin hot tbh, Claudia can look fine in the right light, Joanna is more relatable is suppose, my missus is polish and JJ just reminds me of one of her buds so I always rooted for her. That being said I didnt watch any of TUF and am not invested enough in either to really care who wins, just hoping for a good fight.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Hendricks misses weight by .25 lbs. 

Stop killing yourself and move up to middleweight already please.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

_UFC president Dana White is not happy about Jon Jones' positive drug test almost ruining his biggest event to date.

White stated Thursday that he had not spoken to Jones nor had he watched the fighter's press conference. Since Jones' spot on the card has been filled with Anderson Silva, White has now started to open up about his communication and relationship with "Bones."

"I haven't talked to Jon Jones and I won't. We have nothing to talk about. Jones should have cleaned house long ago," said White, according to ESPN's Jonathan Coachman, on Friday.

Jones was notified of his positive drug test late Wednesday night and had to be removed from Saturday's co-main event against Daniel Cormier. This was scheduled to be Jones' second fight following his return from a suspension due to a slew of legal troubles in 2015.

"How many more chances can you give him?" said White. "Forget letting us down, how about letting yourself down."

White had been defensive of Jones in the past in hopes that the 28-year-old would stop getting into off-the-mat problems and focus on his career as a UFC champion. He appears to have let that ship sail and seems intent to move onto a new top fighter.

"If Cormier was my champion for the rest of my career I would be good with that," said White_.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

id like to think that Johny was totally self disciplined and meticulous in his cut for the whole camp, had it down like a fine science to the gram. Then at some point during the week walked pass a burger place, saw the quarter pounders and thought "shit, _one_ couldnt hurt, could it"

lel sucks to come so close though, id have been shaving my eyebrows, nose and ball hair at that point.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Actually pretty excited for DC/Silva. I hope and expect DC will win, but it does have a chance of being pretty competitive. Anderson can probably still pull something great out of the bag.

Fair play to Dana and UFC, Jones is pulled two days away and they managed to make a fight that almost makes the card even more interesting, if not as big an attraction. I'm really glad they could get DC on the card, guy deserves it.

Not sure how I feel about Tate/Nunes main eventing. I love Tate and will be excited for that fight, but part of me thinks it'll be an underwhelming way to close the show after all the other stuff. Fuck it, I'm hyped as fuck for the show regardless.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Hendricks misses weight by .25 lbs.
> 
> Stop killing yourself and move up to middleweight already please.


Now we know why he shaved his beard


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

The main event is supposed to be what people are looking forward to the most. Now Miesha has ppv numbers experience but that all comes from Ronda. Brock's gonna be a real big reason that people tune in. Say it's a freakshow all you want but the fact is Brock is a legit fighter facing legit competition. He was co-main, he should have been bumped up.

I guarantee that UFC 200: Lesnar vs Hunt would get more buys than UFC 200: Tate vs Nobody.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

fun fact - Jon Fitch vs Paolo Thiago went on last at ufc 100

card is stacked, who gives a fuck about the match order, everyone knows whos on the card and the publicity from the weeks fuckery should bump it well over a mil buys, plus Tate/Nunes could go 5 rounds and you would have been spending alot of that thinking "hurry the fuck up and end so we can get to BORK" :frustrate


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Joanna better win today.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Hendricks misses weight by .25 lbs.
> 
> Stop killing yourself and move up to middleweight already please.


Hendricks just needs to stop being a fat fuck out of fight camps and blow up to 200 pounds.














*WAR JOANNA*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Georges St. Pierre will not fight again.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I don't see Silva doing anything tomorrow. Hasn't done notable shit in years. It will be ugly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










:done Ridiculously big


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*










EDIT: Finally got the embed right :jjones


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Cashmere said:


> Glad I remembered to update. DC v. Silva not showing tho. Oh well :jjones


It's there now buddy.

Not really feeling this TUF Finale card so far. Unlike yesterday, the prelims are showing why they are prelims. Lucky the main card is strong on paper.

Sad that my boy Jake Matthews got squashed too. Reminded me of the EA Sports UFC 2 game, I can dominate most of the time, but if I get stuck in back mount or back side control, I'm done.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

First time I'm doing this shiznit.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



King Kenny said:


>


Good bet Kenny :smile2:


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

:mj2

put on another on


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Sigh fights moving slowly


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Hook-a-mania in the first round.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

The weekend


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I think Maynard could have finished with GnP.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Glad to see Gray finally get a win


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

I was one of those people that thought Maynard should have retired, but damn, he proved me wrong. Looked good at 145, albeit against a lower level guy.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Blitzed!


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Oh! Doo Ho!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

"No one can take that right hand shot" - Doo Ho Choi


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Choi with another R1 KO. :mark:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Right on the button.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Finally get some good fights going.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Choi's KO prowess is insane. You wouldn't even think it by looking at him. :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Solid debut win by Brooks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Timeless said:


> Solid debut win by Brooks.


I disagree. Pearson is a jobber who went the distance with a champion. Brooks has a looong way to go.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Nah Pearson is gritty as fuck, Pearson's teeing off against the fence didn't seem like it did any damage at all. We need to see Will against a top 10 LW


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Straight dominance!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

This main card has been better than the prelims for sure.

Heard a lot of hype about Will Brooks but this is the first time I've actually seen him, does he always fight this grinding Jon Fitch style? Pearson brought the only excitement in that fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Finally the main event is here


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

So, remember Bonnar vs. Griffin? Rountree vs. Sanchez was the exact opposite end of the spectrum. Rountree had no ability to defend himself, and Sanchez had no ability to inflict meaningful ground offense on a helpless opponent.

Can we fire them both? Grab Jon Jones' B sample and stick Andrew Sanchez on the label.

Dana didn't even shake his hand. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Storm killed my dish. Missed the 3rd round. Guess it was a hug fest. Fuck.

At least JJ and Claudia don't wanna hug.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Hope i never see Sanchez fight again. Horrible


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

That fight was the longest three rounds I've watched since Kimbo vs. DaDa :lol These ladies need to save us.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Jedrzejczyk has to watch her fingers. She's grabbing the fence and had the fish hooks in Gadelha's mouth there.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

The early prelims and prelims from TUF are worthless?
Just asking, to know if I skip those or not
For what I've been reading, the main card has been entertaining (except Sanchez/Rountree :lol)
Last night UFC FN90 was awesome btw, I will post my thoughts soon


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Gadelha is shattered


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Joanna got this.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Gadelha is running on fumes.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Good Fight! :clap


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Both women brought it. Claudia tried to make JJ carry her. But JJ chipped and chopped her down. JJ 3 to 2.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Yeah, good job. Claudia, despite being so gassed still put up a great effort there and did enough to stop JJ from getting a finish. After watching that it seems like the gap between these two and the rest of the Straw ladies is huge.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

Oh yeah, they're totally gonna fuck tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

*POWERFUL JOANNA*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

It was a good fight. Gadelha had the first two rounds landed some decent shots, and then double underhooking with the takedowns. That took everything out of her though. After that she was slow, gassed, and standing right in front of Joanna. Joanna is so fast which allows her to land combinations so effectively. She was always switching stances too. The strike comparison of the last three rounds is insane, Joanna completely outstruck Claudia, Claudia didn't even reach double digits in the significant strikes for the last three rounds did she? Joanna 3-2.

Kind of nice that both fighters buried the hatchet at the end of the fight. The buildup is great and all but its always nice to see fighters respecting each other after a good showing.

Joanna will beat whoever comes at her next. She wants the MSG fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

How did the judges have it? Stream went of at the end


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*

48-46, 48-46, 48-45

Joanna now has the third longest active win streak, one behind Jon Jones (lol) and Cruz. She's pretty much in GOAT territory.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Excellent main event fight. For strawweights, they hit each other with some massive shots, I'm really surprised they weren't rocked more than they were, elbows from both sides especially. Missed the 4th round due to a stream outage, but it came back just in time to hear one of the corners saying, "last round wins the fight", so high drama.

I feel for Claudia. Despite the fights being razor close, it's still two losses to the champ. She might become the Faber of 115.

Joanna wants MSG. The amount of fighters calling for a spot there, we'll end up with 8 title fights and a more stacked card top to bottom than 200.

Speaking of 200, mad to think the next time I watch a live UFC event, it'll be Miller/Gomi and Lauzon/Sanchez (the good one)- as appetisers! All the way to Lesnar vs. Hunt and DC vs Anderson. Fuck me.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

WHAT AN EXCITING FIGHT. I LOVED THAT MAIN EVENT SO MUCH. I LOVE JOANNA SO MCHUH


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Man Joanna's pace never slowed down even in round 5, her conditioning is ridiculous. Props to Gadhela aswell, she seems to be the clear 2nd best in that division.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Props for that mental toughness from JJ, too. She got knocked down, and was being taken down at will in the first and second, yet she never panicked and kept getting herself back up. If someone with an elite ground game like Claudia couldn't do anything with that, who IS going to stop Joanna? Doesn't look like anyone in the SW division will. See what comes of JJ's talk of joining/creating the Flyweight division to be the first woman to hold two titles.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

So much drama in this fight, I was on the edge of my seat the whole time. Claudia put up a good fight in the beginning but Joanna is an actual machine. Her momentum just kept growing as the fight progressed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Been a great two nights so far.

See you guys tomorrow for the finale. :mark:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Great main event. Few good fights. Doo Ho Choi is a beast that I've been following for awhile, big step up for him.

Overall, okay card. Didn't have nothing on the card last night though. UFC 200 is next!!! I am pumped.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










Picks are finally in.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I said a few days ago I thought Hunt would win in the second round. As much as I want to be wrong, I'm sticking by that at the moment.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Tate is so hot like OMG


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I had to miss last night's card due to an unexpected phone call :abed

Looks like I didn't miss much though, Joanna's still champ :moyes8


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Since I'm from the UK am I able to purchase the PPV off Fight Pass or is it blacked out since BT Sport have the rights? I usually go round a mates house to watch so I'm not too sure you see.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

If Lesnar wins i think he'll take Tate down to suplex city, if you know what i mean  Sable WHO?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Joanna is a machine. Her momentum never dropped and just kept growing the longer the fight progressed. Incredible performance.

Great effort from Claudia though.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Yeah great fight. Joanna is a god damn machine.

I think the only way to watch the ppv's (legaly) in the UK is BTSport, to whoever asked.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Bubz said:


> I think the only way to watch the ppv's (legaly) in the UK is BTSport, to whoever asked.


Bunz, please spare some of your vast wealth and get BT Sport for me mate, I can't afford it on my poverty allowance


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> Bunz, please spare some of your vast wealth and get BT Sport for me mate, I can't afford it on my poverty allowance


Thought you would have had it yourself tbh BB.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Brock said:


> Thought you would have had it yourself tbh BB.


I already pay an arm and a leg for Sky as it is, no way am I adding BT to my bill. It's like £20 a month enaldo2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> I already pay an arm and a leg for Sky as it is, no way am I adding BT to my bill. It's like £20 a month enaldo2


If you can guarantee me a Lesnar win without any doubt, you can come round and watch it. 

:maisie


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

*J-CHECK :woo*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Joanna is terrifying, her striking is so good, the way she can put her strikes together so well like she does is amazing. Gadelha was game though but didn't fight a 5 round fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Great main event last night. Delighted Joanna won. People have been saying for weeks that she's a bitch. . Joanna was gracious in victory. Claudia pulled an Aldo and came across as a sore loser.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Garbage main event. Glad Dana allowed me a little extra sleep. But Jesus.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> Bunz, please spare some of your vast wealth and get BT Sport for me mate, I can't afford it on my poverty allowance


I don't have it myself :lol I usually watch ufc the day after via torrent or online.

How are you watching it?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*






So tough to watch. Really hope he's thinking about retiring soon.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

This is what Im rolling with:










I understand I am probably disrespecting sheer ring rust/ a vast experience gap here between Lesnar and Hunt and I understand that Hunt knows how to use that girth/ his standup is obviously worlds better than Brock's, Hunt even holding his own on his feet vs prime Cro Crop but I notice Hunt has a tendency to rush in on people to try and finish the fight with those heavy hands and is prone to takedowns when that happens. Hunt is a tough SOB no doubt but Lesnar has those lunchbox-sized hands that hardly fit in even 4x UFC gloves so I just have a feeling given all this and Hunt's cockiness going in that he is gonna catch Brock some times, rush to end this, get caught on some takedowns and take the tko off ground and pound from Brock. I wouldn't underestimate the pure power of Brock here I think it can play a big role.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Iv got Sky as well, Nights like this make me regret not going for virgin with the BT Sport package instead. I'll probably just download it tomorrow because fuck staying up all night relying on a dodgy stream.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Bubz said:


> How are you watching it?


I'll just stream it like I usually do. Watching these events live is so much more enjoyable and exciting. And it gives me an excuse to wake up all the neighbors with my yelling


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Tate
Hunt
Edgar
Silva
Velasquez


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I've set it to record as I'm not so sure I can stay awake until 3AM lol. Then I can always watch it tomorrow.

I may still watch it live tho if I'm awake.

If I were more confident in Lesnar winning I might be more motivated to watch it live tbh. Still think Hunt is winning, so.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

@Brock have a shower right before the events start and drink Red Bull when you start to fade :cudi

*My Picks for Tonight*

Jim Miller
Gegard Mousasi
Diego Sanchez
Sage Northcutt
T.J Dillashaw
Kelvin Gastelum (changed my pick after Hendricks missed weight......again)
Cat Zingano
Cain Velasquez
Frankie Edgar
Daniel Cormier
Mark Hunt
Miesha Tate (Although the scent of an upset has been stinging my nostrils since the weigh-in)

Watch every single fighter lose now that I've cursed them :side:


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Picks for the main card
Tate
Hunt
DC
Edgar
Cain


Me mom won't subscribe to BT Sport so will probably wait for a torrent instead. Though whenever I skip a live ppv something huuuuge happens (Ronda losing, Conor losing etc) and I regret not stopping up to watch.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

My Hunt prediction may be in jeopardy:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751872343236972544


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I just acquired the fucking UFC fight pass thinking that I got the UFC 200 just by having it, but you gotta pay like 60 dollars for that shit. It was too good to be true anyway, fuck it, I'll watch on a stream. I'll still enjoy my 7 day free trial and watch a shitload of PRIDE FC and the fight pass prelims for tonight.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> My Hunt prediction may be in jeopardy:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751872343236972544


:moyes8

That better end up being an unsubstantiated rumor.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> My Hunt prediction may be in jeopardy:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751872343236972544



... maybe some people are already lining up excuses just in case Brock pulls off the upset...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> :moyes8
> 
> That better end up being an unsubstantiated rumor.


It's not serious enough to cancel the fight, supposedly.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



KC Armstrong said:


> ... maybe some people are already lining up excuses just in case Brock pulls off the upset...


IF Lesnar wins, this tweet will be featured in everyone's post to explain why/how he won. Guarantee it.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It's not serious enough to cancel the fight, supposedly.



Then they need to shut the fuck up. People fight banged up all the time. No excuses.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I have money on Hunt. He better not be injured. I still think he would drop Brock with an even half decent strike.










Let's do this shit.

I normally hate Silva but got to appreciate him saving the Cormier fight. I suspect Cormier is gonna throw him around like a bitch but it would be pretty cool to see Anderson matrix him.

The main event is seriously ridiculous. Should have just left Hunt and Lesnar as the main event but if you're gonna bump a fight it should be Frankie/Aldo. Not even sure either are among the three best women in the division - The Joanna fight was literally more deserving of the main event spot.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



KC Armstrong said:


> Then they need to shut the fuck up. People fight banged up all the time. No excuses.


It really depends on what it is. Considering this is the biggest payday of his life he'd probably fight with a fucking bullet in his chest - Don't think there's any question marks over Mark Hunt's toughness.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Irish Jet said:


> It really depends on what it is. Considering this is the biggest payday of his life he'd probably fight with a fucking bullet in his chest - Don't think there's any question marks over Mark Hunt's toughness.



Who said anything about Mark's toughness? I'm not questioning his toughness, I just don't want to hear fucking excuses. With Brock, nobody even wanted to hear about recovery from a life threatening disease, so don't expect me to feel bad if Hunt has a bruised foot or some shit like that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

It's Front Row Brian though, and from what I know he's not exactly the most reliable source. Really hope that rumor is false, I want Hunt healthy and 100%, he'll need to be if he wants to stuff any of Brock's takedowns.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



KC Armstrong said:


> Who said anything about Mark's toughness? I'm not questioning his toughness, I just don't want to hear fucking excuses.* With Brock, nobody even wanted to hear about recovery from a life threatening disease*, so don't expect me to feel bad if Hunt has a bruised foot or some shit like that.


And yet you hear it. Loudly and often.

Hunt is going KTFO this guy.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I don't really see why Brock or Hunt need excuses. 

Brock - hasn't fought in years, and isn't a martial artist/boxer to begin with. Just a freak of nature athlete with incredible size/strength, and can wrestle. 

Hunt - 40 year old man who's slower than Brock, and all he really has is his hands, though they are very dangerous hands. 

This is a freak show fight and it could go either way. There really doesn't need to be any excuses made. I'm going with Brock, to be honest. I think he's just too big and fast. Even though WWE is fake and everything, you still see that explosiveness from him during his WWE matches, like the guy still has "it".


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock gonna make that fatso Hunt TAP :brock4 Them pussies already trying to bring up excuses "Mark is injured blablabla.." to later cover up his loss. What a bunch of jackasses!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

At the moment it's just one tweet. Until it's confirmed and/or its something that's really going to hamper Hunt, then :shrug

Even if Hunt wins, people will still bring it tho. Probably.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Nah fuck all that injuiry news, why release that news now? They would have stopped hard training a while ago. 




Also I wonder how salty Ronda is right now, since her biggest enemy is headlining the biggest UFC event in history and not her.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Is that Tyson picture real? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Silva,Lesnar,Edgar,Tate and Cain are my picks


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751866789638791168
Looks like they are planning something for Brock's entrance


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock rides in on a tank, then F5's the tank.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Got 6 out of 12 yesterday, hope today works out better!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Lesnar arrives in the Octagon and BOOM.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Would love to see Heyman deliver his spiel on a UFC PPV.

Failing that, Orton to storm the Octagon pre-fight and hit Brock with a RKO. That's Brock's out for losing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

:lmao Man this thread is gonna be fucking chaos in a few hours


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

My body is ready!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> :lmao Man this thread is gonna be fucking chaos in a few hours


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

My god that octagon floor is ugly lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Ugly? I think it looks fucking great. Nice touch


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Lol these microphones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

It looks alright, but hope they're gonna change it back for the Main card


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Yeah, I am not feeling that yellow canvas at all. Disgusting.









Pathetic display from Gomi :hogan

:lmao at the mics failing.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

What in the blue hell is that yellow mat all about? Gonna be all brown by the end of the night anyway, not terrible but I prefer white/light blue.

Pretty much missed the opener, nvm.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Come on Mousasi make our land proud!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I love how much of a Lesnar mark Rogan is :lol


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

"Thanks Silva for saving this show" :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Nah fuck this yellow octagon, its distracting


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



DGenerationMC said:


> I love how much of a Lesnar mark Rogan is :lol


And he supposedly hates pro wrestling based on some of his interviews/radio shows etc. He might even rival me for the man crush.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

MOUSASI FUCK YEA!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Beautiful stuff from MOOSE :clap


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Mousasi fucking legit. Want to see him fight one of the top middleweights


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Damn, I've always found Mousasi to be a boring fighter- dunno what he was like in Strikeforce, but based on what I've seen in the UFC, I picked him to grind out a decision.

But that was a really nice statement. Good showcase of skilled MMA, Moose was a threat everywhere in that one.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

holy shit Lauzon!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

That was incredible


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Diego :duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

*AND ANOTHER KO WOW*

Well fucking done Lauzon


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Sanchez just got raped :mj2

Good job by Lauzon.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

3 fights, 3 great finishes. Hope this continues, it's rare that a card delivers as good as it looks on paper, but so far so good!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Super Sage up next!!


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Sage will get destroyed like the death star, out of nowehereeeeee!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Sage gonna welcome a mofo to the UFC (if I understood that segment :side


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Guess theyre not changing the octagon then. Fuck it


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

lol sage trying to take down dude has no muscles


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

lol at the crowd reacting to the male version of 69


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Good on Sage for getting out of that armbar.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

:woah that shoulder looked sick in that armbar


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I dont get why he keeps going for the takedown he is doing great on the feet


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Delighted with my decision to book Thursday Friday and Monday off work so i could watch the 3 cards this weekend. It was gone 7am here this morning by the time the presser finished. Sleep pattern has gone to pot but it has been worth it.Hyped for the main card ,Jose v Frankie especially :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

yea fuck sleep, who needs that anyway.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Why the fuck was Sage initiating takedowns? Was winning the stand-up easily.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

So many WWE 2k17 ads


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Watching everything through Fight Pass, no WWE 2K17 ads there 

Nice to get a longer fight, just so there's less dead time between fights and a good fight for Sage. Improved on the ground, but more importantly, showed more toughness. That armbar was locked, but I'd bet the house that Sage was willing himself through, thinking of the shit he (rightly) got for tapping out to a barely applied submission in his last fight.

Really like the scoring too. Based on this and the Nelson vs. Lewis fight the other day, judges are starting to not reward fighters for attempting to smother the round out without actually trying to finish. Marin controlled most of Round 3 holding Sage against the fence, but Sage prevented the takedowns for the most part, fucked Marin up with elbows and finished the round on top. Excellent.

Looking forward to seeing Dillashaw now. Not overly hyped for the fight overall, but this is one of those bouts where I think TJ will make a statement. :lol at Rogan calling him "TJ Miller" (Deadpool's best bud) on the Fight Pass prelims.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Oh shit this is a nice match-up


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I love watching TJ's footwork


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> I love watching TJ's footwork


reminds me of Shane Mcmahon, but better!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



KyloRen said:


> reminds me of Shane Mcmahon, but better!


:Rollins


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Dillashit with another boring fight.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Assuncao coach be like "Your Winning" da fuck!

Dillashaws movement was on point, he was already a great striker but with this level of movement he has a really good chance beating Cruz.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Dillashaw/Cruz II is the fight to make


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Late to the party, but that yellow canvas is disgusting, IMO.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Gastellum with some sick footwork here


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The Patriot Way said:


> Late to the party, but that yellow canvas is disgusting, IMO.


it is truly TNA level of BAD. i wonder if Brock comes out to his WWE theme tonight would be badass!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



KyloRen said:


> it is truly TNA level of BAD. i wonder if Brock comes out to his WWE theme tonight would be badass!


I've heard rumors saying that he will, but I don't know if the sources are reputable or not. Agreed about it being badass if he does; I would love that.:mark:


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The Patriot Way said:


> I've heard rumors saying that he will, but I don't know if the sources are reputable or not. Agreed about it being badass if he does; I would love that.:mark:


but if he uses a metallica song, i'll be ok with that too :3


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

This is the version of Brocks theme he needs to use. i would mark out so hard


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



KyloRen said:


> but if he uses a metallica song, i'll be ok with that too :3


Agreed. No problems with his usual UFC walkout theme "Enter Sandman" here either, my friend.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Really enjoyed that one. It's Gastelum's.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Gastelum all the way, IMO.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

:lmao at Hendricks thinking he would get the decision.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Hendricks loses the fight and 20% of his purse lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

A very solid performance by Gastelum there even the few takedowns Hendricks got in there he didn't do much with. Worth noting though Hendricks was shaking at his weigh-in and looked more gassed than usual in this fight. A rough cut there.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Julianna Pena.:banderas

This should be a good one.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I've been a fan of Cat ever since that video of her stretching on Youtube.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

imagine if these two just started kissing...passionately


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

What a reversal of momentum. Wow. Nice job by Pena. Back in this fight for an interesting R3.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Wasn't here yesterday but my gawd Joanna is amazing.

Best striker in MMA.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Damn thats the 3rd pick I lost...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I fucking hate Pena


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

It's not the card I wanted but Brock was enough to buy my first ever UFC PPV. 

ITS TIME!!!! :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Pena was super impressive there. 


Too many fucking decisions though after an amazing early prelims. Hopefully main card changes that COME ON


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> Pena was super impressive there.
> 
> 
> Too many fucking decisions though after an amazing early prelims. Hopefully main card changes that COME ON


True, but the two fights just gone were still good.

Main card should have a few more TKO's, for sure.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

lol that thing makes there face look so stupid


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

4/7 in my picks so far. Hope the main card brings more luck.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Gotta love that aggressive metal intro.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Time for the main card :buffer:buffer:buffer


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> :buffer:buffer:buffer


I hope he does the 360 spin tonight.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Didn't Buffer injure his ankle or something?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Cain will obliterate Browne.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Daemon_Rising said:


> True, but the two fights just gone were still good.
> 
> Main card should have a few more TKO's, for sure.


Plus Pena almost sync a rear naked choke there and definitely worked to get the sub that fight. I'd be very surprised if Hunt/Lesnar goes to decision that is for sure Hunt's a tough SOB but Lesnar has those lunchboxes for hands and on Hunt's end: we know it isn't taking too many clean shots from freaking Hunt to take out Brock especially with this "ring rust" if you will.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Cain used to be UFC heavyweight champ and now he's a curtain jerker?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

That was an extremely Cain fight right there

edit: minus the fancy kicks of course


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Cain is great as expected.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

i wanna see girls kissing not cain and travis


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Well that was an ass whoopin'.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Damn that kick though!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

*VINTAGE CAIN BABY YEA!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

That kick really messed him up.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Ronda Rousey right now.......


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



JDP2016 said:


> Cain used to be UFC heavyweight champ and now he's a curtain jerker?


Must have pissed someone off :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

That yellow octagon is so jarring...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Maia Conditt that's gonna be a fun one to watch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Someone took McGregors twinkie, he looks pissed.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


>


dude looks depressed


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Edgar makes me feel so slow and lazy.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Talk about an awkward moment if they show Vince McMahon on camera, followed by a shot of CM Punk.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Edgar's speed is seriously underrated.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Damn Aldo is doing good, really didn't expect it.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Excited to see Cain follow up the performance in 2018 when he fights again.

Glad Travis Browne lost. Even happier he got wrecked.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Jose moustache is putting me off


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Edgar should put Aldo over


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



EyeZac said:


>


Great picture


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Aldo's reflexes and timing are on point tonight. Most impressive.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Wonder if they will stick a mic in Conor's face?


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

A hell of an impressive performance by Aldo. He rendered Edgar's offense, speed and wrestling utterly useless. Aldo best get the rematch he deserves with Conner next.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Man Aldo was dominating Edgar, big props to Aldo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Aldo made Edgar his perro.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

ALDO SPEAKS ENGLISH!!!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

The buys and build for McGregor/Aldo II are going to be insane.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Edgar put him over, good for Edgar.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Provo said:


> ALDO SPEAKS ENGLISH!!!


Of course, he's just pretending he doesn't understand like Anderson does.

$9.99 on my iPhone.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I said a couple of weeks ago Jose was either going to be shot to fuck or come back looking better than ever before. Think we just got our answer there. Exceptional performance from Jose, his timing was impeccable and counter striking bang on the money. Saying that i have never really bought into the hype with Frankie. Although very busy he does not use angles with his punches and is very predictable. Anybody who was claiming that Frankie would beat Conor needs there head teasting


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I hear the Mchaters saying "Well McTapper ducked a fight with Edgar again!" if Edgar can't the beat the guy that McGregor beat then why should he get a title shot.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

*ALDO CHAMPION AGAIN*


That rematch is gonna be lit. :done


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

What is this bullshit video package presentation?!?!?

Awful.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

*I'll be rooting for the Spider I always enjoyed his game but my head says it is about to be a long three rounds for a lost-reflexes Silva which he relied on so strongly when he was arguably BITW.* Even when Silva was younger: Dan took a round off him through wrestling and that first Chael fight even Chael took him to takedown city until Chael got caught. Particularly when Silva likes to counter punch and isn't a hands up guy since he had such sick reflexes. Cormier really strong too so I cannot see Silva muy thai clinch him to hell. 

That said. never say never and maybe Silva can pull a veteran trick out of the bag with his experience.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Thats a great promo but shouldnt they have shown that at the start of the show?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Thats a fucking awesome video package


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Fuck you Bones. Wanker


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Still to come

Silva vs Cormier
Hunt vs Brock
Tate vs Nunes


:done :done :done


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Again I predict this is going to be an extremely long 15 minutes for the Spider but if with his veteran knowhow he can pull this out at 41 with imo. his best attribute shot on two days notice vs a guy the caliber of Cormier who is a champ? That'd be quite an accomplishment


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Silva took this bout because he only had one fight commitment left in all likely hood, and he just wants to be done with it


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Looking forward to see what they are doing with Brock's entrance.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Im begging for Silva to pull off a submission from his back here like he did against Sonnen.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

If DC lays on Anderson for three rounds then he may make Jon Jones the hero once again.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

After what's happened to Cormier these past few days, it'd be crazy if the people turned him just because he's not fighting flashy here.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Dem boos. You'd swear Roman Reigns was shown on camera.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Thanks for the career Anderson, you were always the best


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Silva almost got him at the end lol, respect for Silva for taking the fight but this was bound to happen. Thats just how Cormier fights and he has his well deserved paycheck now.

MMA fans are assholes


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

These fucking mongs booing DC :lmao.
The guy has been through a emotional roller coaster this week and all because of that piece of shit Jones. Cant blame him for shutting down and getting the victory


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Anyone else think this crowd are being shitty and way too harsh on that fight, considering what happened with the last minute changes?

Fucks sake just enjoy yourselves and respect the moment.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Provo said:


> Silva almost got him at the end lol, respect for Silva for taking the fight but this was bound to happen. Thats just how Cormier fights and he has his well deserved paycheck now.
> 
> MMA fans are assholes


"fans"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Everyone here at BDubs hates DC. He got booed out of the building here.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Cormier a bigger fat ass POS than Jones ever was IMO, can't even get in proper shape for a fight

I'll ride for Bones til I die though, so :draper2


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Eww get this dogshit off my UFC broadcast.

Maggle and JBL can fuck off, those are two voices I did not wanna hear tonight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Alright! Brock time!


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



DGenerationMC said:


> After what's happened to Cormier these past few days, it'd be crazy if the people turned him just because he's not fighting flashy here.


People are pissed though, saying he couldn't finish a 41 year old on two days notice so how the hell could you expect to beat Jon Jones.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

The Iceman :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

So much cross promotion. Wow.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

If Diaz beats McGregor again, he better get a title shot or a big money fight. Give the man something besides bitch-slapping Dana without any repercussions.

Anyways, BORK TIME :mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

"I own all his shit" :lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Lesnar time


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

BORK SMASH


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

It's TIMEEEEE


:buffer
:buffer
:buffer
:buffer
:buffer
:buffer
:buffer
:buffer
:buffer


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

This is gonna be amazing.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



EyeZac said:


> People are pissed though, saying he couldn't finish a 41 year old on two days notice so how the hell could you expect to beat Jon Jones.


I never expected him to beat Jones but it is not his fault the crowd didn't get what they wanted. All the blame lies with the cunt who everybody cheers for. DCs motivation to fight was shot to bits the second Dana told him Jones was juiced to the tits. He won the fight and got his payday. Fuck the idiots that want to boo


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

WAR BROCK!:mark::mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Such a great song.. such a shitty sound system..


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Hunt to win by Reigns interference, for messing with his "family".


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Enter the Bork.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Enter Sandman huh, what happened to using his WWE theme?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The Patriot Way said:


> WAR BROCK!:mark::mark:


Damn right. This isn't going to decision either way I reckon Brock's got those huge lunchbox fists Hunt has those heavy hands and could stand with a prime Cro Crop. Somebody getting at least TKOd here. 

edit: cmon man I get people get hyped over Enter Sandman but no steely guitars?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Did a camera broke or something lol


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Enter Sandman it is.:mark:

Edit:.........but would've preferred his WWE theme, or even a custom mix.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Metal Brock!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Weird seeing Brock with trunks again.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Jeez that shape Brock is in especially for a guy who has to cut 35 lbs at least! :mark: THE BEAST BABY :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Well, I've got goosebumps.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

9 inches, how will Hunt even get close to him?


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

They all like Bork now. 

:brock4


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Here we go!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Damn streaming is acting up, perfect timing!


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Supplexes are illegal, right? :side:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Too much fucking fence grabbing by Hunt.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Damn Round 2 babe...hot


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock is murdering this geek :lol


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

OH SHIT. Hunt might turn this around!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

This fight reminding me of Khan v Canelo. You know as soon as one big shot lands its game over


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock's manhandling him, how he is moving Hunt vs the cage is astounding


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Possibly Brock in the first then Hunt in the second.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Ground n pound, baby!


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Gonna be over in a second surely.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Yea Brock won the 1st and it seems he's gonna win the 3rd to.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Yeah Brock definitely won this.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

CAN YOU FUCKING SEE HIM MOTHER FUCKERS!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Kinda shocked this went to a decision.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Obviously Lesnar's but not the fight we wanted unfortunately.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock fucking Lesnar!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

That damn strength just moving Hunt around albeit he had mount still staggering. BROCK MOTHERFUCKING LESNAR WITH ANOTHER ATHLETIC CONQUEST YESSIR :mark: :mark:


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

LESNAR!!!!!!!!

Hell yeah! :brock4

:Brock

Too bad it wasn't a KO victory, but a win is a win.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Sable!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

*BROCK IS THE 11 IN 12-11.............*


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock with the win!:mark:

Sable is with him!:mark:

This night!:mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Lmao and some of you were doubting BROCK LESNAR.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock to kill Orton at SS confirmed.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Hopefully Meisha ends this one quickly.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Who's getting knocked out in the first round now, bitches? First he wins in dominant fashion, then he unites the country. Brock, we are not worthy!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Hunt was pathetic tbh. Fighting a guy who hasn't fought for 5 years and offered absolutely nothing. I thought Brock would win but unanimous decision :lmao. Why people dismiss Brock as a MMA fighter i do not know

The fake wrestler done good (Y)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Dominant performance by Brock, picked up Hunt like it was nothing. 

Glad to see him back


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock might not have gotten the finish, but it'll be fun reading the comments on MMA sites for the next couple of days.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Gj Brock!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Vince right now...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Credit to Mark Hunt for taking those clubs like a champ. But...

THE BEAST. BRRRRRROCK LESNAAAAAAAAR!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

And there were idiots even saying "Hunt would win...unless the fix is in".

Can you see him now?

Talk all your shit now!

Brock is back and he won against an awesome opponent that can knock any man out that walks this earth. But not tonight, he couldn't. Brock won. Deal with it, butthurt bitches.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I am a huge Lesnar fan in wrestling, the image and icon etc
but time to be honest as a mma fight this was not a great lesnar performance, his opponent was a specifically picked opponent who had skill but was never really expected to win and suspect Lesnar was not only expected to win but win easier than what he did.
I would also think while the WWE also expected him to win, they wanted a better victory as it suited their purpose for future WWE events.

Maybe Vince will have him lose against Orton now so to make the WWE get more headlines, I certainly hope not.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I never thought Brock would be one to unite the races.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



> but time to be honest as a mma fight this was not a great lesnar performance, his opponent was a specifically picked opponent who had skill but was never really expected to win and suspect Lesnar was not only expected to win but win easier than what he did.



This comment is so fucking dumb, I don't even know where to start.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Has to be said though that this card has been a massive let down


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The High King said:


> opponent who had skill but was never really expected to win


Hunt *was *favored in Vegas and *was *expected to win this like he did his other fights by KO using his powerful fists.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

The GOAT Tom Brady in the house!:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Tate got this on the bag, hope she ends it quick.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> Has to be said though that this card has been a massive let down


I was about to say the same thing. Feels like it peaked during Fight Pass. Doesn't help that all my bets went to shit as well :mj2


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The High King said:


> I am a huge Lesnar fan in wrestling, the image and icon etc
> but time to be honest as a mma fight this was not a great lesnar performance, his opponent was a specifically picked opponent who had skill but was never really expected to win and suspect Lesnar was not only expected to win but win easier than what he did.
> I would also think while the WWE also expected him to win, they wanted a better victory as it suited their purpose for future WWE events.
> 
> Maybe Vince will have him lose against Orton now so to make the WWE get more headlines, I certainly hope not.


Brock hasn't fought in 5 years and he fought a guy with great takedown defence, alot of people expected him to win thats why he was the betting favor.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The High King said:


> this was not a great lesnar performance, his opponent was a specifically picked opponent who had skill but was never really expected to win and suspect Lesnar was not only expected to win but win easier than what he did.
> I would also think while the WWE also expected him to win, they wanted a better victory as it suited their purpose for future WWE events.



:deanfpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I really hope the ladies give us a barn burner here. Let the world know that Women's MMA isn't all about Rousey and Buster Douglas.............I mean, Holly Holm.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> Has to be said though that this card has been a massive let down



What exactly was the letdown? Are you surprised by the fact that Brock & DC used their elite wrestling to win their fights like this stupid Vegas crowd?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Holy crap Brock did it! Avoided the power shots, which I never thought he'd do, and his performance was a Heath Herring/Frank Mir hybrid as Brock fights go.

Brock with the "one day at a time". You know he wants to lay waste to the division but needs to talk to Vince first.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Please lets this fight end quickly I want to go to bed...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Yes Nunez, now is your time to lose.


----------



## wwf (Oct 27, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The High King said:


> I am a huge Lesnar fan in wrestling, the image and icon etc
> but time to be honest as a mma fight this was not a great lesnar performance, his opponent was a specifically picked opponent who had skill but was never really expected to win and suspect Lesnar was not only expected to win but win easier than what he did.
> I would also think while the WWE also expected him to win, they wanted a better victory as it suited their purpose for future WWE events.
> 
> Maybe Vince will have him lose against Orton now so to make the WWE get more headlines, I certainly hope not.


Hunt was the favorite going in. And if you thought otherwise, you should have bet a boat load of money on Brock.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Come on Meisha!!!!


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

This is my first UFC PPV that i'm watching. This MMA stuff is really good.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

hunt was always gonna lose, he lacked the skill, conditioning, power , strength, talent and ability that lesnar has, the masses could see it, the wwe knew it, and whats more Brock knew it.
The brock haters are afraid to admit it what happened tonight was no different that in boxing when some former great is given a guy who was decent in his past but realistically was never going to really trouble. Feed the masses, hoodwink them as long as you get their money.

Wrestling might be fake and scripted but at least they admit it unlike UFC who put Brock on the card simply for the hype it would get.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> I was about to say the same thing. Feels like it peaked during Fight Pass. Doesn't help that all my bets went to shit as well :mj2


Yeah .Thursday night was a great show .Other than the Joanna v Claudia lasts nights poor and tonight's has been one big massive anti climax. The only way this card can be rescued is if Amanda strips Meisha naked and they get it on in the centre of the octagon :wink2:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



troyag93 said:


> This is my first UFC PPV that i'm watching. This MMA stuff is really good.


First one I'm watching too, only tuned in for Brock mainly but I like Tate too so staying for that fight.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Miesha! :mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Miesha is in the zone I hope she comes out and explodes and ends this within a minute or two.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Tate time!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Tate coming in with that Katy Perry song, I...don't know...what to make of it.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Lesnar's a one trick pony, but he was scientific this time. Threw the second round so he could win this fight on points (although he should've gone for a chokehold). At the end of the day, he survived Mark Hunt.

Also, props to the ‪#‎AllLivesMatter‬ victory speech.



> Tate coming in with that Katy Perry song, I...don't know...what to make of it.


Makes sense. #TheChampion 

- Vic


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Buffer 360 or no buys.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



wwf said:


> Hunt was the favorite going in. And if you thought otherwise, you should have bet a boat load of money on Brock.



I was shocked that he could have been favorite and I am one hundred percent serious.
No one is denying that hunt is not decent but in the same league as Lesnar? Not a chance.
History will remember which one of them did more, regardless of tonights result


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> Yeah .*Thursday night was a great show* .Other than the Joanna v Claudia lasts nights poor and tonight's has been one big massive anti climax. The only way this card can be rescued is if Amanda strips Meisha naked and they get it on in the centre of the octagon :wink2:


Completely agree. That was a far more enjoyable and memorable card.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The High King said:


> hunt was always gonna lose, he lacked the skill, conditioning, power , strength, talent and ability that lesnar has, the masses could see it, the wwe knew it, and whats more Brock knew it.
> The brock haters are afraid to admit it what happened tonight was no different that in boxing when some former great is given a guy who was decent in his past but realistically was never going to really trouble. Feed the masses, hoodwink them as long as you get their money.
> 
> Wrestling might be fake and scripted but at least they admit it unlike UFC who put Brock on the card simply for the hype it would get.


Please stop. You give Lesnars win less value, what Brock did was amazing no one thought this would go to decision. Mark Hunt is no slouch, he knocks motherfuckers out.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



The High King said:


> I was shocked that he could have been favorite and I am one hundred percent serious.
> No one is denying that hunt is not decent but in the same league as Lesnar? Not a chance.
> History will remember which one of them did more, regardless of tonights result


The only reason Hunt was favourite going in was because Lesnar was the original bookies favourite and a lot of people bet early on Hunt, based on Lesnar's supposed rust. So most bookies altered their odds to avoid losing big incase of any surprise Hunt win by standing strikes.

Conversely though, this made Lesnar a good bet today, so whoever bet on Lesnar late will have made money. I regret not doing so.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Assuming Brock gets this itch again Arlovski/Brock would be a fun and interesting matchup albeig Arlovski is also one big motherfucker with a lethal uppercut and used to show some subs.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Didn't even thinking about betting on Lesnar/Hunt until now.

God, I'm a pussy.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Miesha is frustrating here, she knew she needed to do something early and she didn't.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



KC Armstrong said:


> What exactly was the letdown? Are you surprised by the fact that Brock & DC used their elite wrestling to win their fights like this stupid Vegas crowd?


Not surprised at all no and if i was in the crowd i would not boo at all but the card has been a let down. There has been little to no excitement in any of the fights. When something has been built up to be so big it often does not deliver on the hype which is the case with 200. I have enjoyed the show yes but i am not going to claim it has been something it hasn't


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Tate is major trouble here... :surprise:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Miesha.... :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

At least I don't have to worry about Tate/Rousey III anymore.

Now, let's get Holm/Rousey II where the winner gets Nunes for the strap.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Thx Nunes, going to bed thx for the viewing pleasure.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Really really frustrating she didn't follow her supposed game plan.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Wow and just like that it's over! That sure was dominant...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

The UFC women's title getting traded around like the WWE title! :lmao :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Amanda Nunes just saved 200 :fuckyeah


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Tate got fucked up!


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Holy shit. I can't believe it. Tate got absolutely destroyed. Damn. Really sad for Tate.

Huge respect for Amanda, though. She's for real.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

oh look the outsider won again


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Ham and Egger said:


> The UFC women's title getting traded around like the WWE title! :lmao :lol


Maybe Ronda would get more respect now for what she accomplished.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Yeah let a Brazilian chick hold the title because these American white chicks are sorry as fuck.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

That broad was absolutely brutalized.

This title has less cred than the NEVER 6 Man Tag titles


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

*FIRST EVER LESBIAN CHAMPIONS IN THE UFC*

@Cashmere - Guts bro


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Talk about a hot potato...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

WTF Miesha :mj2


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Really really frustrating she *didn't follow her supposed game plan.*


Kinda reminds me of Rousey/Holm in that aspect.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I love Miesha, but THIS is what you do with a once in a lifetime opportunity? That was fucking embarrassing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Give some credit to the winner ffs. Nunes ran right through her and defended all the takedowns


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I have said numerous times on here that Miesha just is not that good. Ronda mauled her with relative ease twice as did Zingano and Holly controlled the majority of the fight before having a brain fart at the end. Nunes has legit knockout power and so it showed. Good for her

Meisha unkout


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

By WWE fan logic - the women's bantamweight championship has been devalued because it has been a hot potato.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> Give some credit to the winner ffs. Nunes ran right through her and defended all the takedowns


Yes, classy champ and she is totally hyped, gotta give cred.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










God dam


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










LOL Goodnight


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



WrestlingOracle said:


> This is what Im rolling with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too shabby particularly when I got mixed up on that second matchup :maury:. Only missed one winner from the prelims to the main.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

PanopticonPrime said:


> By WWE fan logic - the women's bantamweight championship has been devalued because it has been a hot potato.


Well you're certainly not building any stars when the champ loses in their first defense.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> *FIRST EVER LESBIAN CHAMPIONS IN THE UFC*
> 
> @Cashmere - Guts bro


I'm gutted :mj2

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fuck this shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

And just like that UFC 200 is over. :mj2 What a road


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Can't imagine that dude who betted a million dollars on Tate feels right now. God help him :mj2


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Eddie Alvarez won the weekend.

Garbage event. Total dud.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was... Well, it was. This division has imploded. It is looking more and more like this division needs Ronda to pull out of this spiral. But I am not sure she is or should come back. It would be a one off since Ronda's dominance no longer looks remotely like a fluke. What more can she do with this level of competition?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Nunes/Holm if she bets Valentino (Y)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










My gfs first ever attempt at predictions :clap

I wont reveal mine :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

@Cashmere aren't you kinda glad Tate vs. Cyborg never happened now? It would of been just as violent as what we just witnessed.

I wonder who the hell Cyborg's gonna face now :hmm:


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> My gfs first ever attempt at predictions :clap


You've got a keeper


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Rhonda Rousey Holly Holms, Amanda Nunes, and Miesha Tate - where's Ted Long because we need a tag team match, playas.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!

:suckit:suckit:suckit:suckit

Dominant champion they called her... couldn't even defend the belt once.

ROUSEY > TATE FOREVER. NO trilogy fight for you! Back of the line and into retirement. She choked so hard!

Mentally weak? How about physically weak!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Had some decent picks, I guess.

Correct about Aldo (+1 for the decision), Velasquez, Pena, Northcutt, Mousasi and Miller.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










I'll take it.

I love Mark Hunt but thank you Brock, you beautiful, terrifying man.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Yeah Holm/Nunes, then hope Holm wins so they can bring Ronda/Holm back full circle.

or if Nunes wins then the story can be she's the girl who beat the girl who beat who beat the girl who beat Ronda or something like that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



EyeZac said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!
> 
> :suckit:suckit:suckit:suckit
> 
> ...


Atleast she comes back stronger when she loses, instead of crying into retirement and threatening other fighters for congratulating the other fighter. 

Fuck Ronda


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> @Cashmere aren't you kinda glad Tate vs. Cyborg never happened now? It would of been just as violent as what we just witnessed.


Ehhh. I don't feel so good. This is shitty :jose


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I got 7 right and 5 wrong tonight, I'll take that


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










To the haters; ops

-----------

So roud 

I'm not to usually gloat but after all the stick Lesnar has been getting, I'm fucking glad and happy. Oh and before anyone pipes in, I couldn't give a flying fuck about any excuses people have got as to why/how Hunt lost or whatever.

Happy. Very happy


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

... and what was the real main event?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



El Dandy said:


> Yeah Holm/Nunes, then hope Holm wins so they can bring Ronda/Holm back full circle.
> 
> or if Nunes wins then the story can be she's the girl who beat the girl who beat who beat the girl who beat Ronda or something like that.


I fancy Holm to beat Nunes. Neither are comfortable on the ground but both are great strikers. Hollys boxing background would give her the edge for me


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> Atleast she comes back stronger when she loses, instead of crying into retirement and threatening other fighters for congratulating the other fighter.
> 
> Fuck Ronda


Fuck that, people been saying since Tate won the title that she was better than Ronda. Oh, she's changed they said, she could follow her plan and defeat Ronda. Bullshit. Tate is a second level fighter who is nowhere near as good as Ronda Rousey. Hate Ronda for her actions all you want but the debate about who is the best fighter between Tate and Rousey should be over.

She's not the best. She never was the best. Tate wets the bed in the biggest moments when she's got all the pressure on her. For months all I've seen is "Tate vs. Cyborg next" and Tate vs. these women and all that stuff. She couldn't even defend the belt once.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> Atleast she comes back stronger when she loses, instead of crying into retirement and threatening other fighters for congratulating the other fighter.
> 
> Fuck Ronda


Don't forget suicidal thoughts.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - Who is hotter though Joanna or Claudia?*



Cashmere said:


>


Eh, whatever. This is a night to forget.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

As a less than casual viewer my review of UFC200: Dana White should have paid McGregor whatever he was asking. He fucked up putting this event in Jones' hands. At least the Main had some fireworks to end the show with excitement.

I'll be back for UFC203 to watch Punk fight and might consider another Brock fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



JDP2016 said:


> Don't forget suicidal thoughts.



How could anyone forget? One of Biggie's greatest songs.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

See you on Monday, Brock.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

One thing is for sure, Dana White must be lamenting right now over his decision to make Tate vs Nunez the main event as opposed to Lesnar vs Hunt.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Quick thoughts after 200 was that on paper, easily the biggest card of all time. But after watching it, felt underwhelming given the level of hype. 

202 can easily surpass this in both sales and quality of fights, but the numbers for 200 haven't come out yet so let's see.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

That card really limped home. Prelims were all pretty good. Cain winning is "meh" because the last thing the HW division needs is that injury prone, division stall giant headed goon screwing the division up again. Aldo looked FANTASTIC. Next 2 fights were duds, and Nunes of all people wins the Main Event of the biggest UFC card ever...wow. She looked great though, she beat Miesha down so easily.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Dolorian said:


> *One thing is for sure, Dana White must be lamenting right now over his decision to make Tate vs Nunez the main event as opposed to Lesnar vs Hunt.*


Why would he? That fight saved the card from being a giant disappointment. At least it was able to go out with a bang. Brock did what he had to and I commend him but it wasn't exactly a scintillating performance.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

These chicks and their short reigns.

Rhonda needs to come back.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> Quick thoughts after 200 was that on paper, easily the biggest card of all time. But after watching it, felt underwhelming given the level of hype.
> 
> 202 can easily surpass this in both sales and quality of fights, but the numbers for 200 haven't come out yet so let's see.



Yesterday Dana said 200 was "trending to break all records" but I think he has said that before and 100 is still #1. UFC 202 could definitely be bigger, highly anticipated main event with massive star power and they've built a very strong undercard as well. I don't care what anyone says, Dana can talk about the massive promotion budget for 200 all he wants, without Brock they would have been fucked this time. If you look at tonight's card, while featuring excellent fights on paper top to bottom, without Brock all you would have had in terms of star power is Silva (and I'm not sure if he's still a huge draw in 2016, especially on 2 days notice). That wouldn't have been enough for a huge number. 

I never understood this number thing anyway. If the main event for 200 is Miesha vs Amanda Nunes and 202 has Conor vs Nate, how in the blue hell is 200 supposed to be bigger just because there's a 200 in there? It's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Blackbeard said:


> Dolorian said:
> 
> 
> > *One thing is for sure, Dana White must be lamenting right now over his decision to make Tate vs Nunez the main event* as opposed to Lesnar vs Hunt.
> ...


If laughing your ass off at the game of musical title that division has become is saving, then sure. It was a highlighr, but not for the best of reasons.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Everybody knows what the real main was.

Carny fight or no, I still would have rather seen Hunt/Lesnar close because it just had that big fight intangible feel to it. Nunes/Tate felt like a dark match and thankfully it was short and sweet with a flash of excitement. It is what it is tho so I digress.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Dolorian said:


> One thing is for sure, Dana White must be lamenting right now over his decision to make Tate vs Nunez the main event as opposed to Lesnar vs Hunt.


I can't agree with that... much more explosive end the way it happened.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

If we saw Jones/Cormier II then couldt have easily been a GOAT card. 

Fuck Jon Jones


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

... and another record. Holy shit, more than double what Conor made for 196.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










Brock running the fucking show


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I mean, Brock and DC weren't terribly exciting in their wins, but given the circumstances involved it's easy to understand why they fought the way they did.

All in all, a good fight card. No major standout fights but some good finishes and Brazil managed to get two champs after a dark two days of that country being belt-less.

What happened to the rumours of Rousey facing the winner of Tate vs. Nunes in the cage? In the words of AJ Styles, Rousey saw Nunes and decided she didn't want none. Seriously, if she doesn't resurface for MSG I'll have lost all respect for her. Lost a lot as it is.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Brock said:


> Oh and before anyone pipes in, I couldn't give a flying fuck about any excuses people have got as to why/how Hunt lost or whatever.


There are no excuses for anyone to make. I love Mark Hunt as much as the next MMA fan, but he got his ass beat. Some MMA hardcores will still claim that Brock "isn't a real fighter" though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

My poor beautiful Miesha :vincecry


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Saw quite a few reports about people leaving the arena after the Brock fight. What a surprise...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Zydeco said:


> There are no excuses for anyone to make. I love Mark Hunt as much as the next MMA fan, but he got his ass beat. Some MMA hardcores will still claim that Brock "isn't a real fighter" though.


Yeah, they'll just use the 'Brock won't beat any of the top 5 guys' line instead tbh. I'm just salivating and enjoying this win, not thinking about Lesnar potentially fighting again and whom he may face. One step at a time.

I did predict a Hunt win tho I admit, I knew Lesnar would have a chance of course, but I was just so nervous about this and I'm always a pessimistic bloke lol. So I'm more than happy for Brock to get another UFC win under his belt.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I mean, Brock and DC weren't terribly exciting in their wins, but given the circumstances involved it's easy to understand why they fought the way they did.
> 
> All in all, a good fight card. No major standout fights but some good finishes and Brazil managed to get two champs after a dark two days of that country being belt-less.
> 
> What happened to the rumours of Rousey facing the winner of Tate vs. Nunes in the cage? In the words of AJ Styles, Rousey saw Nunes and decided she didn't want none. Seriously, if she doesn't resurface for MSG I'll have lost all respect for her. Lost a lot as it is.


Sure she is shattered to lose your o so important respect. 

Let's face facts: these past 8 months have already proven the sport needs Rousey, not the other way around. As much as I want to see Rousey come back to shut the mindless haters mouths, there is no must see match after that first match. Maybe it's time to just let the division fade. It peaked.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I'm so disappointed in how bad Hunto looked in that fight. 3 months to prepare for a guy who had been retired for 4 and a half years and he did nothing in the cage, I cant remember him landing a single good strike. This is a guy who had competitive fights with JDS and Werdum yet Brock owned his ass just with wrestling and nothing else.

I'm a Ronda fan, well not so much the person anymore just the fighter but its best to just forget her and let the women who are busting their ass get the attention. 1 loss and Rouseys talking about suicide and wont even tease her return fight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Great card on paper, weak ass fights though. To be honest, I think Brock/Hunt should have been stopped in the last minute for a TKO, ref really wasn't doing any favors by Hunt by letting him continue getting pummeled to a decision. Knew Brock would win that fight. 

30 seconds into Nunes/Tate I thought something just didn't look right with Tate, she just looked off the way she was moving, and then proceeded to get fucking obliterated. That division is a mess. Thought maybe Cat could be the savior but she looked awful, too. They need an influx of some new talent there. Nobody seems to be truly great.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Fearless Maryse said:


> I'm so disappointed in how bad Hunto looked in that fight. 3 months to prepare for a guy who had been retired for 4 and a half years and he did nothing in the cage, I cant remember him landing a single good strike. This is a guy who had competitive fights with JDS and Werdum yet Brock owned his ass just with wrestling and nothing else.
> 
> I'm a Ronda fan, well not so much the person anymore just the fighter but its best to just forget her and let the women who are busting their ass get the attention. 1 loss and Rouseys talking about suicide and wont even tease her return fight.


I mean Brock's eye was fucked up in his post fight interview, so that shows how hard Mark Hunt hits lol. Couldn't defend that wrestling juggernaut. I don't think anyone in that division can


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

... and by the way, after that press conference, there is exactly ZERO chance of Brock not coming back for at least one more fight. He talked about how he hadn't had that much fun in a long time, being right back in the game after beating the #8 contender. The beast wants more, no doubt about it.

I'm sure Vince would agree to it as well since this gamble could not have worked out more perfectly. Brock won, WWE got a shitload of promotion on a huge PPV. Win-win for everybody involved, let's do it one more time.




> I'm so disappointed in how bad Hunto looked in that fight. 3 months to prepare for a guy who had been retired for 4 and a half years and he did nothing in the cage, I cant remember him landing a single good strike. This is a guy who had competitive fights with JDS and Werdum yet Brock owned his ass just with wrestling and nothing else.



Well, considering how Brock's left eye looks, Mark must have gotten a couple of good shots in.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock vs. Fedor, Madison Square Garden...BOOK IT!


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Cain looked great again tonight. I was a bit worried how he would return after the Werdum loss but i needn't have. Dominated from the off and wasn't surprised that Browne couldn't take his shots,overall a solid performance

Jose gave a lesson in defence and counter punching .Frankie probably took the 1st round and may be the 3rd but i would only give him them rounds due to work rate. Overall i thought Jose controlled the fight and looked as good as i have seen him for a long time. Nearly every time Frankie threw the overhand rite he got punished with counter strikes. Like with Cain i was worried how Jose would react to the Conor KO but again i needn't have. Excellent performance from Aldo

DC done what he had to and showed his wrestling quality. He was pissing against the wind no matter what happened tonight and i am delighted that he got the win and the pay day he deserves. Anderson looked how a man should do with 48 hours notice. Jon Jones can suck cock

Brock was surprisingly patient and fought like a man who has a lot more experience than he actually has. He nullified Hunts striking ability by staying out of range and went for the take downs at the correct times. I dont think any heavy weight in the UFC could stop them take downs.His wrestling background was there to see. I thought Brock would win the fight but was really surprised at how patient and dominant he was and no way did i think it would go to the judges scorecards 

Nunes legit destroyed Miesha .From the opening second Meisha looked unsteady and although i still think Amanda would have won the fight the weight problems clearly had a big affect. Every shot Amanda threw landed flush and Miesha looked severely out classed. I didn't expect it to be over so quick but nothing in this sport surprises me

Overall its been a decent 3 days of action. Fridays and Saturdays cards didn't quite live up to the hype but i am not complaining :smile2:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> I mean Brock's eye was fucked up in his post fight interview, so that shows how hard Mark Hunt hits lol. Couldn't defend that wrestling juggernaut. I don't think anyone in that division can


Reem and Cain have already shown they can, AA has great TDD, JDS has great TDD as well. I'm a Brock fan and loved seeing him win but lets not act like he's unstoppable.



KC Armstrong said:


> ... and by the way, after that press conference, there is exactly ZERO chance of Brock not coming back for at least one more fight. He talked about how he hadn't had that much fun in a long time, being right back in the game after beating the #8 contender. The beast wants more, no doubt about it.
> 
> I'm sure Vince would agree to it as well since this gamble could not have worked out more perfectly. Brock won, WWE got a shitload of promotion on a huge PPV. Win-win for everybody involved, let's do it one more time.
> 
> ...


To be fair to Hunto he does pack some insane power even with short strikes, but he just never seemed to get going at all.

And yeah I cant see Brock just walking off now. He just beat a top 10 HW and one of the most dangerous fighters in the world, why stop here? Especially when the UFC will send jumbo jets full off money to his house for Cain/Reem rematches or even a Title shot v Stipe if he beats Reem. Huge money in Brock v Overeem II for the Title.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

^^I meant purely defending the takedown. He did take down Cain, although didn't control as much

























*10.7 MILLION DOLLAR GATE NEW RECORD*


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Throwing that blind punch got Tate destroyed. sloppy, Sloppy, SLOPPY! What was she thinking?

- Vic


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

I know we shouldn't go crazy right now and Dana should absolutely not put Brock in there with Cain or someone like that. If he continues and beats another top 10 guy or 2, then and only then put him up against the absolute elite of the division.

Mark's face looks pretty fucked up at the press conference, btw.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Nunes beating the crap out of Tate with hand strikes was sweet to see. That is what I envision when I think of "real" fighting. Not ground and pound or submissions or whatever. I know lot of MMA fans like the "Science, and strategy" of that, but give me a fight of two people throwing haymakers at each other and to me that is way more entertaining that anything else in MMA. Nunes was fantastic and Rogan caught it early when he said "Miesha's hurt"...

Lesnar was in phenomenal shape. I thought Hunt looked like garbage from the moment he set foot in the ring, and he had no chance vs Lesnar. Made me believe Brock could go at the top heavyweights with how dominant he looked tonight.

I gotta feeling Phil Brooks is going to have a rude awakening for his fight. Dana can't have wrestlers beating his dudes...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Blackbeard said:


> Brock vs. Fedor, Madison Square Garden...BOOK IT!


I'll take it. For Brock, legacy fights like Fedor and Mir seem more appealing than legit dangerous fights like Cain or even JDS. Let's not get too happy after tonight, even if WWE is willing to play ball.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

When will people start realizing that actual fighting is not the fucking WWE. 
The title isn't being hot shotted around due to 'booking' but due to an actual competitor besting another probably overrated competitor.
Nunez bested Tate. I was rooting for her honestly. Tate was on that Rousey popularity shit. Believing her own bullshit. Getting caught up in the limelight. Nunez was hungry and deservedly won it.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*











:larry

Haven't seen the fight pass prelims but the FS1 prelims and main card was overall disappointing.

Best fights were Cain/Browne and Tate/Nunes. Glad Nunes and Tate closed, hindsight but that was a good shock to end the card. 2016 is just a bad year for defending champions. Nunes looked so good, giving her all the credit. I expect Miesha to go right back to the top in the division and go for the title again.

Was really glad to see Cain look so good again. Injuries and title loss have been bad for him but that's about as good as he can look. Its nice to see Browne take a pummeling as well.

Cormier/Silva was disappointing. I expected a quick first round DC win. I don't fault DC at all for taking it to the ground and staying on top of Silva. He was preparing for Jones until two days ago, agreed to the fight, and had to have a safe gameplan. When they were standing I enjoyed it. Silva didn't look great but you can't ask much more of a guy who took the fight on incredibly short notice. I respect that. MMA crowds are shit, I don't even bother caring for what they boo because they always embarrass themselves. 

I liked Edgar/Aldo. I 100% expected this to go to decision because that's what Frankie and Aldo too. I guess I underrated Aldo a bit. Came back looking really good. I love Frankie so it was disheartening to see him lose. It was quite close. I had possible two rounds for Frankie but then Aldo conclusively got the final round. McGregor/Aldo 2 will have great hype.

Never expected Hunt/Lesnar to go three rounds. Hunt was too hesitant for me. I knew Brock would go for the takedown, just was hoping the two would stand and slug it out like heavyweights do. Congrats to Brock though. Its a great story for him to come back after years out and after overcoming his illness to win. Also all that money must feel good. 

Overall, disappointing two nights. I thought the Fight Pass card was great and Alvarez beating RDA was the best moment of the past three days. Was my first UFC at a bar and gotta say I enjoyed not having laggy choppy streams for once.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Kabraxal said:


> Sure she is shattered to lose your o so important respect.
> 
> Let's face facts: these past 8 months have already proven the sport needs Rousey, not the other way around. As much as I want to see Rousey come back to shut the mindless haters mouths, there is no must see match after that first match. Maybe it's time to just let the division fade. It peaked.


Always a good line, using the old Rock "it doesn't matter what you think" defense.

I don't really see "mindless hate" either. I like Rousey as a fighter, but as a person, there's numerous reports of her being a bitch- plenty of which that were caught on camera. She loses, and instead of being gracious in defeat, basically goes into hiding and doesn't show any sign of being willing or able to fight back from adversity, saying stuff about suicide, being unwilling to talk about MMA or rematching Holly. That's a bully mentality.

And the sport doesn't need Rousey. UFC had great success before her, and they're having great success after her now. Why would it be time to let the division fade? Frequent title changes? Best shut down heavyweight too, then.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Dolorian said:


>


And people say Brock cant strike and has little punch power

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Somebody ask Hunt a question, damn it, I want to get a clean shot of his completely destroyed face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> And people say Brock cant strike and has little punch power
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


What was that Hunt said? The he'll punch Brock's face in? How did that work out? :lmao


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Brock said Hunt's head is a coconut.
I can see that...damn.
Couple more shots and that coconut would've burst though. :shocked:


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Kabraxal said:
> 
> 
> > Sure she is shattered to lose your o so important respect.
> ...


Are we watching fights or etiquette critiques? 

And the UFC needs Ronda because she is one of the few draws they have left. Dana already panicked to get Brock and Silva on this card to maintain any semblance of a big card and honestly, you can already see the boredom setting outside of the hardcore MMA fans. Luckily for Dana, Punk and Connor are up soon. But who knows if that drawing power will stay.

And yes, constant title changes hurt... They might be initially exciting, but look at the comments elsewhere already saying the women's division needs a real champion to step up. If the title was only passing between rivals, it would be intriguing. But having piss poor first defences back to back? It's a joke. Can someone actually prove to be a true champion?


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Dolorian said:


> One thing is for sure, Dana White must be lamenting right now over his decision to make Tate vs Nunez the main event as opposed to Lesnar vs Hunt.


I honestly don't think he dwells on shit like that. It was a good decision. A title fight is supposed to be the Main Event. Again, not the fucking WWE. Hell the WWE has put the title fight midcard more times than I can count. Absurdity.

I'm glad the women's bout got the main event and Nunez got her rightfully earned spotlight. The title picture in the women's division has gotten really interesting!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> And people say Brock cant strike and has little punch power
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


What a bizarre statement you just made.

That's not what people say at all. They say, and rightfully so, that he has an amateurish stand up game. Ground and pound is acknowledged as his strength.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Kabraxal said:


> Can someone actually prove to be a true champion?


I think it has already been said but maybe people will now start to respect Ronda for her reign. She might well be a twat out of the Octagon but inside it she is a top fighter. She didn't prepare properly for the Holm fight,she under estimated her and ultimately paid the price. Ronda cant win here, her head was elsewhere before the Holm fight and people say she got what she deserved for fucking about making movies etc and not taking it seriously. She is now taking her time and doing other projects and she is a shit house for not rushing back to fight. If she isn't 100% committed then she should stay away but i think a 100% committed and focused Ronda Rousey would destroy every other fighter in her division with relative ease just like she did before the Holm fight


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> I think it has already been said but maybe people will now start to respect Ronda for her reign. She might well be a twat out of the Octagon but inside it she is a top fighter. She didn't prepare properly for the Holm fight,she under estimated her and ultimately paid the price. Ronda cant win here, her head was elsewhere before the Holm fight and people say she got what she deserved for fucking about making movies etc and not taking it seriously. She is now taking her time and doing other projects and she is a shit house for not rushing back to fight. If she isn't 100% committed then she should stay away but i think a 100% committed and focused Ronda Rousey would destroy every other fighter in her division with relative ease just like she did before the Holm fight


You must be a new MMA fan.

Ronda didn't lose because she didn't prepare or because she was doing too many movies. She lost because Holm was just a very bad match up for her. Holm is a decorated boxer and kick boxer while Ronda (like Brock) has an amateurish stand up game. Her strength (which is her judo) was neutralized by Holm when she repeatedly denied her clinch throws. That forced Ronda to stand, and she ended up looking like a deer in headlights against a far superior striker. She would lose to Holm again, and she would likely lose to Nunes, who is an excellent striker, as well.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Ok I said it in the Lesnar 200 thread and I'll say it here too. Brock is a legit star. Over half of the people in my Buffalo Wild Wings left once Brock did. He was the reason people were here too Brock is a legit star.

EVERYONE booed DC for grapple fucking Silva. BUT cheered Lesnar for doing the same thing to Hunt. Only a guy like Lesnar can make 'casual' fans accept the science of top control, timing, pacing and advancing in the chess game on the ground. People were worried for the KO, but every time Lesnar grabbed Hunt we quaked.

As for the Tate fight. Fucking brutal. They need a motivated Ronda back and quick. I know anyone can beat anyone. But Rousey's stock just went up even though she has been out for months. Ronda dusted, dominated and humiliated everyone not named Holly and each time it was better than before. She was/is the female Silva and that's not hyperbole. She can ko with knees, fist, GnP or tap you out from wherever. Her ENTIRE career is a highlight reel and no one, man or woman say that. And since her loss the belt has become greasier than a bucket of lube. Now you can say it's just 2 fights, and you're right. Maybe it's too early to say but all the 135 women are in the same league, it's just none are in Ronda's.Hate the person if you want. But RESPECT the fucking fighter!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



DX-Superkick said:


> Ok I said it in the Lesnar 200 thread and I'll say it here too. Brock is a legit star. Over half of the people in my Buffalo Wild Wings left once Brock did. He was the reason people were here too Brock is a legit star.
> 
> EVERYONE booed DC for grapple fucking Silva. BUT cheered Lesnar for doing the same thing to Hunt. Only a guy like Lesnar can make 'casual' fans accept the science of top control, timing, pacing and advancing in the chess game on the ground. People were worried for the KO, but every time Lesnar grabbed Hunt we quaked.
> 
> As for the Tate fight. Fucking brutal. They need a motivated Ronda back and quick. I know anyone can beat anyone. But Rousey's stock just went up even though she has been out for months. Ronda dusted, dominated and humiliated everyone not named Holly and each time it was better than before. She was/is the female Silva and that's not hyperbole. She can ko with knees, fist, GnP or tap you out from wherever. Her ENTIRE career is a highlight reel and no one, man or woman say that. And since her loss the belt has become greasier than a bucket of lube. Now you can say it's just 2 fights, and you're right. Maybe it's too early to say but all the 135 women are in the same league, it's just none are in Ronda's.Hate the person if you want. But RESPECT the fucking fighter!


"Female Silva." Jesus fucking Christ. This forum is full of fanboys who started watching MMA within the last couple of years.

If Ronda comes back to challenge for the title, she gets embarrassed by Nunes. Nunes is arguably a better striker than Holm, who made Ronda look like a fucking amateur on her feet. Not to mention that Nunes is a black belt in BJJ and she would be able to deal with Ronda's ground game if it came to that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Top Shelf said:


> I think it has already been said but maybe people will now start to respect Ronda for her reign. She might well be a twat out of the Octagon but inside it she is a top fighter. She didn't prepare properly for the Holm fight,she under estimated her and ultimately paid the price. Ronda cant win here, her head was elsewhere before the Holm fight and people say she got what she deserved for fucking about making movies etc and not taking it seriously. She is now taking her time and doing other projects and she is a shit house for not rushing back to fight. If she isn't 100% committed then she should stay away but i think a 100% committed and focused Ronda Rousey would destroy every other fighter in her division with relative ease just like she did before the Holm fight


The division was in its infancy when Ronda was dominating everyone, and a lot of those fights were against women who really shouldn't even be competing at that level. While it's still impressive what she did, I think the competition level is a lot greater right now. Nunes and Holm were both essentially tune up fights that ended up beating the fucking shit out of the champion. Miesha wasn't just beaten tonight, she was DESTROYED. And she's going to get ripped to shreds for that loss, and everyone is going to write off her win over Holm, too. 

I also think with the way the women's division has grown, it's much more difficult to be the face of it. Because you can't just be a fighter anymore. That's exactly what happened to Ronda, too. Stardom came knocking, Hollywood came knocking, she had to be on the cover of every magazine, etc, and you lose focus. Miesha was everywhere as champion, too. Then she struggled making weight. Then she's at the JJ/Claudia fight last night like she doesn't have a fight in 24 hours. 

I think the spectacle of being a women's champion is a lot more difficult, because of the novelty of being a female. Especially if you are an attractive female like a Miesha or Ronda. There's so many distractions from actual fighting, because everyone wants a piece of you.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Silva's wins include Olympic wrestlers, KO artists, Submission artists, guys bigger than him and guys who test for banned substances. He beat all these guys in a variety of ways, ranging from flash ko's, submissions, counter shots and matrixing.

Rousey has fought the female equivalent of that from brawlers to olympic athletes. I said back when people were calling her a fluke when Holly beat her. All of a sudden beating a Marine, a couple of wrestlers, a boxer, an undefeated prospect and embarrassing an undefeated killer meant fuck all to people. Carano lost and she's been gone for years. No one gave her this much shit. Hell I don't think any fighter has ever gotten Ronda level hate. Not Lesnar or Conor have gotten this much hate and they're bigger draws and way more scrutinized (Lesnar) and cocky (Conor) than Ronda. As for the comparison, I'm sorry that it upsets you but it more than fits Ronda Rousey.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Godway said:


> I also think with the way the women's division has grown, it's much more difficult to be the face of it. Because you can't just be a fighter anymore. That's exactly what happened to Ronda, too. Stardom came knocking, Hollywood came knocking, she had to be on the cover of every magazine, etc, and you lose focus. Miesha was everywhere as champion, too. Then she struggled making weight. Then she's at the JJ/Claudia fight last night like she doesn't have a fight in 24 hours.
> 
> I think the spectacle of being a women's champion is a lot more difficult, because of the novelty of being a female. Especially if you are an attractive female like a Miesha or Ronda. There's so many distractions from actual fighting, because everyone wants a piece of you.


This might sound like shit but what's Holly's excuse for losing then? Yeah she was on Ellen and in Fight Valley but that's it. What was her distraction to lose to a "fluke" fighter like Tate?

Ronda fell victim to the Rocky 3 thing, lack of focus. But Holly, what happened?

Also it's only been 3 years. The competition hasn't changed. Nunes, Tate, Cat, Rousey and McMann have been here from the get go. And all have fought each other. The only new face of note is Holly. It's not like the evolution of the heavyweight division from 2008 to 2010 were they realized they needed gas tanks and footwork. The women have been talented and dynamic from the start.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Somewhat underwhelming night, but Tate shitting the bed in her first defence amuses me greatly.... :brock4


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> DX-Superkick said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I said it in the Lesnar 200 thread and I'll say it here too. Brock is a legit star. Over half of the people in my Buffalo Wild Wings left once Brock did. He was the reason people were here too Brock is a legit star.
> ...


Enough with the "new mma fan" bullshit... Started watching way back when the sport could barely get to any legal standing in this country.

Crying out loud, Ronda was running into strikes and tried to stand up most of the fight against Holm. Ronda did not fight to her strengths and lost. And it was clear her coach fucked her over.

Holm came out against a weaker opponent and looked average even in her "strength" with striking and she gave Tate her back. This fight just outed Tate as the pedestrian fighter she is mentally. It was embarrassing. So if you are going to sit here spewing the same tired bullshit that everyone vomitted up for Holm then Tate, it is clear who is merely the band wagon hopper. It isn't any of the Rousey fans here since the few left are the only ones that didn't break their legs leaping off last year like the vile fair weather "fans" they pathetically are.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



DX-Superkick said:


> This might sound like shit but what's Holly's excuse for losing then? Yeah she was on Ellen and in Fight Valley but that's it. What was her distraction to lose to a "fluke" fighter like Tate?
> 
> Ronda fell victim to the Rocky 3 thing, lack of focus. But Holly, what happened?
> 
> Also it's only been 3 years. The competition hasn't changed. Nunes, Tate, Cat, Rousey and McMann have been here from the get go. And all have fought each other. The only new face of note is Holly. It's not like the evolution of the heavyweight division from 2008 to 2010 were they realized they needed gas tanks and footwork. The women have been talented and dynamic from the start.


It was a fluke, plain and simple. She made a mistake and got caught, in a fight she otherwise won. Lets be honest here, Miesha Tate is more infamous than famous, for getting her ass kicked by Ronda, Cat, and now Nunes. She's a perfectly adequate fighter, and has a much better personality suited for champ than a Ronda does, but she's not elite or anything. 

Holly basically paid the price of trying to fight on her terms, not Dana White's. And still pretty much had the fight in the bag before she got caught.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> What a bizarre statement you just made.
> 
> That's not what people say at all. They say, and rightfully so, that he has an amateurish stand up game. Ground and pound is acknowledged as his strength.


:canunot

All i have heard since his return was announced is that his striking is terrible and he has very little legit KO punch power. That gif shows him pounding Hunts head with accurate powerful punches. His striking looks fine to me



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You must be a new MMA fan.
> 
> Ronda didn't lose because she didn't prepare or because she was doing too many movies. She lost because Holm was just a very bad match up for her. Holm is a decorated boxer and kick boxer while Ronda (like Brock) has an amateurish stand up game. Her strength (which is her judo) was neutralized by Holm when she repeatedly denied her clinch throws. That forced Ronda to stand, and she ended up looking like a deer in headlights against a far superior striker. She would lose to Holm again, and she would likely lose to Nunes, who is an excellent striker, as well.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I was watching MMA while you were still in your fathers ballsack pal

The day before the fight after the weigh in Hollys odds with the bookmakers tumbled when many people started putting money on her. They did this because they seen Rondas behaviour and the way she was acting. It was totally different to how she normally was. That was the first sign that something was not right. She was doing ridiculous amounts of media and hadn't trained properly for the fight. She probably bought into her own hype and under estimated her opponent, She made comments like i will beat Holly at her own game (boxing) leading up to the fight. She got twatted and has nobody to blame but herself

Ronda had already took numerous power punches to the head before she even attempted a take down but by then the damage was already done. She tried to out box a boxer and paid the price big time. Anybody who has ever watched a UFC fight could immediately see that Ronda looked nothing like her usual self and had not prepared properly (everybody apart from you anyway)

Your logic is seriously flawed. Meisha Tates stand up game is more amateurish than Rondas yet she beat Holm. Cat Zinganos stand up game is nothing special but she beat Nunes.

Is it not possible that Rondas style is all wrong for Holly depending on which way you look at it? Holly is totally garbage on the ground and Rondas is the best in the womens division. Is it not possible that Ronda could neutralize Hollys stand up game take it to the ground and totally dominate her (just like Brock did with Hunt tonight)?

Your logic that all good strikers will automatically beat opponents whos quality's lie elsewhere is absolute drivel if i have ever heard any.

I am sounding like a Rousey super fan here when the fact is i do not particularly give a toss about her. I wanted Holm to win that fight and was happy when she did but i am not blinded by one performance where as i already said everybody could see that Ronda looked nothing like her usual self. It is quite possible that Holly will beat her again but i think a fully focused and prepared Ronda deals with her convincingly. I seen Ronda tear through the womens division with relative ease.That was not by accident or fluke. It was because she is fucking good at what she does


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Is Jones still interim champion?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Getting fucked up like Ronda did to Holly isn't just being unprepared and unfocused, Holly is about 100 times better than Ronda on the feet, and is strong enough to not get taken down by Ronda. So she was fucked anyway. She still obviously trained, but came in with a retarded gameplan. And yea agree she probs did buy into her own hype, but the way she fought Holly is the same way she fought all her other opponent and that is t charge straight at them. Only this time she faced someone who isn't stupid enough to fighter her style. 

Also just because Holly lost to Meisha doesn't mean her win over Ronda is a fluke. Fuck off with that MMA math shit.


----------



## EyeZac (Mar 12, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Ronda outside the cage has down some stupid shit and said some stupid shit but UFC and MMA as a whole is better with Ronda Rousey than without her. I said it at the time when she lost; her losing doesn't wash away everything she has done. This woman would be in the Hall of Fame if she retired today. She's the reason these women are fighting in the UFC. Hate what she has said all you want but you cannot deny the widespread impact Rousey has had on MMA. She has done far more positive for the sport than negative no matter how much people dislike her. 

Jump back on the Rousey bandwagon fellas! It's been lonely since late last year. Had to downsize to a bike at one point because I couldn't afford the bus anymore.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Juggernaut said:


> Getting fucked up like Ronda did to Holly isn't just being unprepared and unfocused, Holly is about 100 times better than Ronda on the feet, and is strong enough to not get taken down by Ronda. So she was fucked anyway. She still obviously trained, but came in with a retarded gameplan. And yea agree she probs did buy into her own hype, but the way she fought Holly is the same way she fought all her other opponent and that is t charge straight at them. Only this time she faced someone who isn't stupid enough to fighter her style.
> 
> Also just because Holly lost to Meisha doesn't mean her win over Ronda is a fluke. Fuck off with that MMA math shit.


It wasn't any MMA math shit

I was pointing out that Hollys superior stand up game meant absolutely fuckall against Meisha whos stand up game is just as bad as Rondas. Its the fighting game and anybody can beat anybody. Bispings win over Luke proves that. There wasn't a person on this thread who thought that Bisping would win. Especially after the way Luke dealt with him previously yet look what happened there. That guys logic is that Holly and Nunes would deal with Ronda simply because they have a superior stand up game. I totally disagree with that so give a couple of examples as to why that logic is flawed. Brock showed tonight that a superior striker can be nullified and dealt with easily

Holly embarrassed Ronda and made her look ridiculously stupid, No denying that. It was a massacre and anything but a fluke but there is no way Ronda was as serious and prepared for that fight like she had been previously. You dont go from being a champion and dominating the division like Rousey did to having no chance against 1 particular style of fighter. Ronda needed bringing down a peg or 2 and i was happy when she was but i would not write her off after 1 terrible performance


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

absolutely not impressed by DC... Stupid Jon Jones had the match won 

Tate looked like she was never into it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Nah wasn't referring to your comment in regards to MMA math lol, was directed towards others.


Firstly wouldn't say Holly's stand up game meant fuck all, she was clearly winning that too, except wasn't as clear as it was against Ronda because Meisha wasn't just charging straight at her like a maniac. 

With the Bisping example, you could argue that was more of a fluke because it was a one punch knockout and we did see Rockhold dismantle him in the first fight. But agree with the Brock example that a superior striker can be nullified and dealt with. 

Ronda's never faced a fighter of Holly's caliber up until that point, sure she faced Olympic wrestler but she's also an Olympian. I feel like Ronda is a victim of her own success, when you win every fight in under a minute and never get tested, easy to get comfortable. But i honestly feel like even in a rematch, Holly beats her, while Ronda beats everyone else.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> It wasn't any MMA math shit
> 
> I was pointing out that Hollys superior stand up game meant absolutely fuckall against Meisha whos stand up game is just as bad as Rondas. Its the fighting game and anybody can beat anybody. Bispings win over Luke proves that. *There wasn't a person on this thread who thought that Bisping would win*. Especially after the way Luke dealt with him previously yet look what happened there. That guys logic is that Holly and Nunes would deal with Ronda simply because they have a superior stand up game. I totally disagree with that so give a couple of examples as to why that logic is flawed. Brock showed tonight that a superior striker can be nullified and dealt with easily
> 
> Holly embarrassed Ronda and made her look ridiculously stupid, No denying that. It was a massacre and anything but a fluke but there is no way Ronda was as serious and prepared for that fight like she had been previously. You dont go from being a champion and dominating the division like Rousey did to having no chance against 1 particular style of fighter. Ronda needed bringing down a peg or 2 and i was happy when she was but i would not write her off after 1 terrible performance


enaldo2.

Mystic Rockland knew about the BIS all along. 

Please guys no more HONDA talk. :sk

Lets talk about NUNES.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










everything going so well until the Silva-DC fight :subban4 


Aldo and Brock tho :mark:


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

How anyone could think Anderson would win that is beyond me, he was obviously going to just stall Cormier the whole fight and had no shot of winning a decision


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*










Heeeeh not bad.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Okay I rewatched the main event again. First minute was just the two feeling out each other, Miesha trying a takedown and Nunes popping right back up. Then we get to see Nunes' jabs. They come fast and heavy. Very efficient as well because most of them connect with Meisha. One in particular rocks Miesha and then she tries to back off but kept eating shots. I think Miesha got desperate and was just trying to hit what was in front of her before Nunes busted her nose. And that was really it cus Miesha falls over from there and is really out of it, with Nunes locking the choke. Pretty sure Miesha thought the fight was still going, while Amanda thought she was hugging, lel. I know a lot of us (myself included) didn't really give Nunes a chance in this and she goes out there and does that. That's what I love about this sport. Nothing is really certain. Could Miesha have approached the fight better? Sure. But I'm not taking anything away from Amanda's performance there. Power, efficiency, and quickness fucked Miesha up.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/751999920282959872
BOOK IT UNCLE DANA.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Man, Aldo looked fantastic. He made every aspect of Frankie's game look useless against him. The Conor rematch should be great. Still would like to see how a Frankie/Conor match would go though.

The booing of DC was fucking retarded. Fuck all those people. Fight was whatever but how can you expect DC to not train for Silva and then not use his wrestling to get the win? Like he said, he did exactly what he needed to do. Huge props to Silva though, he might have done some more significant damage if the round didn't end then.

Brock looked good for his first fight in 5 years. The guy is just pure power. Was great seeing him back in there. I'm a Hunt fan but he did look bad here, couldn't get anything going at all.

Feel bad for Tate, she just looked off from the start. Nunes looked like the real deal though.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

After 5 straight wins prior to this and going 4 years without being finished, now Miesha's a fraud after 1 bad performance. Lol what-the-fuck ever. Carry on with story time. It is a Sunday morning :rock4


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Zlatan celebrating his move with a night on the town.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Totally unrelated to 200 but I'm so pumped for Overeem vs. Stipe. I so badly want to see Alistair as UFC HW Champ, his record suggests otherwise, but skill wise, talent wise, accomplishment wise he's on the absolute best HW's of all time, he just wasted too much time at LHW. His striking is so damn good, and all the little elements of the Thai style that he implements, and his legit grappling as well. He's so much fun to watch and I so want to see him get that belt.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> After 5 straight wins prior to this and going 4 years without being finished, now Miesha's a fraud after 1 bad performance. Lol what-the-fuck ever. Carry on with story time. It is a Sunday morning :rock4


MMA fans are the absolute worst at this. Even Anderson Silva heard this nonsense, went what 7 years unbeaten, 16 wins in a row, broke all these records, after 1 loss to Weidman suddenly he was exposed as being a bum. I've never understood why to many MMA fans one loss means you're absolute shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> After 5 straight wins prior to this and going *4 years without being finished*, now Miesha's a fraud after 1 bad performance. Lol what-the-fuck ever. Carry on with story time. It is a Sunday morning :rock4


She has been finished twice in the last 3 years


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

So the UFC did a special in which they counted down the top 200 UFC Fighters of all time. I liked a lot of the list and don't think there were any major omissions. Here is the top twenty that they decided on. 


20. Cain Velasquez
19. Wanderlei Silva
18. Rich Franklin
17. Ronda Rousey
16. Frankie Edgar
15. Antonio Big Nog Nogueira
14. Dominick Cruz
13. Frank Shamrock
12. Dan Henderson
11. Vitor Belfort
10. Royce Gracie
9. Demetrious Johnson
8. Jose Aldo
7. BJ Penn
6. Randy Couture
5. Chuck Liddell
4. Matt Hughes
3. Georges St-Pierre
2. Anderson Silva
1. Jon Jones

:jonjones 

The top three was undoubtedly going to be GSP, Silva, and Jones. Thought they possibly would go with Silva at one. This makes me even more mad that Jones is fucking ruining his career. :jjones


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Miesha was terrible before that fight. Her lack of skill has been shown up time and again.

Aldo was the performer of the night. Outstanding performance and just cut apart Frankie with counters. Conor will make light work of him again though.

Very underwhelming event. The main event was trash and the Lesnar/Hunt fight didn't really deliver the fireworks. Alvarez/RDA should have main evented and it would have saved the show. That's what they get for scrapping Nate/Conor - Which you just fucking know is going to deliver.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Is anyone else pumped for 201 and 202, both main events are pretty stellar, i see Lawler retaining, and i see Diaz winning again hopefully


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LM2 said:


> Is anyone else pumped for 201 and 202, both main events are pretty stellar, i see Lawler retaining, and i see Diaz winning again hopefully


I think 201 looks pretty weak. Woodley is so undeserving of a shot and the rest of the card is meh.

202 will be the event of the year. Nate/Conor is my most anticipated rematch in a long time. Still amazes me that it was such an unpopular decision to make that fight though. It can't not deliver IMO.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> I think 201 looks pretty weak. Woodley is so undeserving of a shot and the rest of the card is meh.
> 
> 202 will be the event of the year. Nate/Conor is my most anticipated rematch in a long time. Still amazes me that it was such an unpopular decision to make that fight though. It can't not deliver IMO.


I agree, for 201 i would have gone with the Condit rematch.

202 deff will deliver can't wait would of been more awesome if it was on the 200 card tho.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

So Hendo/Bisping II has been confirmed. Epic story but hilariously undeserved title shot.

Makes me think Brock will get the winner of Reem/Stipe. Reem/Brock II would get all the buys and would reproduce my favourite beat down of all the times.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> :canunot
> 
> All i have heard since his return was announced is that his striking is terrible and he has very little legit KO punch power. That gif shows him pounding Hunts head with accurate powerful punches. His striking looks fine to me
> 
> ...


You've never watched a single MMA fight before a couple of years ago. That's evident by your complete lack of knowledge of the disciplines of mixed martial arts. You're a fanboy who was caught up in the hype. It's ok, many have fallen victim to the same thing.

Ronda does two things well - clinch throws and armbar. That's it. Nearly all of her victories have come via armbar. She does those things extremely well, and most fighters in her weight class aren't capable of exposing her other weaknesses. Her stand up has always been amateurish - from the way she bull rushes her opponents in a straight line, to her sloppy inaccurate punches, to the way she telegraphs her punches from miles away. Miesha Tate's stand up is not anywhere near as poor as Ronda's. You'd have to be an enormous fanboy to make such an absurd statement (which you are.)

Any fighter (like Holm) who can maintain good distance and has good footwork can deny her clinch throws (which would prevent Ronda from taking them to the ground) and she would be forced to remain standing. Ronda is not a wrestler - she doesn't have the single or double leg takedown in her arsenal - she's a judoka. Her judo will work against most of the women in her division, but those who can neutralize that aspect of her game (like Holm did, and like Nunes has the ability to do) will make her looks silly.

Fedor, and many other high level mixed martial artists, have said the same thing. But surely "Rowdy Yates" is to be believed more than them.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Poor Jacare's gotta wait until 2018 to get his title shot.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



DX-Superkick said:


> This might sound like shit but what's Holly's excuse for losing then? Yeah she was on Ellen and in Fight Valley but that's it. What was her distraction to lose to a "fluke" fighter like Tate?
> 
> Ronda fell victim to the Rocky 3 thing, lack of focus. But Holly, what happened?
> 
> Also it's only been 3 years. The competition hasn't changed. Nunes, Tate, Cat, Rousey and McMann have been here from the get go. And all have fought each other. The only new face of note is Holly. It's not like the evolution of the heavyweight division from 2008 to 2010 were they realized they needed gas tanks and footwork. The women have been talented and dynamic from the start.


What happened to Holly? Miesha was a bad match up for her, because Miesha is a good wrestler. That's what happened to Holly.

Try to actually learn something about the sport and how the different disciplines of MMA and how the different fighters match up with one another.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Hunt was pathetic tbh. Fighting a guy who hasn't fought for 5 years and offered absolutely nothing. I thought Brock would win but unanimous decision :lmao. Why people dismiss Brock as a MMA fighter i do not know
> 
> The fake wrestler done good (Y)


I felt for him. Both were gun-shy on the feet which is understandable, and you just can't stop good grappling. Nor can you get out from underneath someone like Brock Lesnar.










Edgar is the only one I put money on. I hate myself.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Enough with the "new mma fan" bullshit... Started watching way back when the sport could barely get to any legal standing in this country.
> 
> Crying out loud, Ronda was running into strikes and tried to stand up most of the fight against Holm. Ronda did not fight to her strengths and lost. And it was clear her coach fucked her over.
> 
> Holm came out against a weaker opponent and looked average even in her "strength" with striking and she gave Tate her back. This fight just outed Tate as the pedestrian fighter she is mentally. It was embarrassing. So if you are going to sit here spewing the same tired bullshit that everyone vomitted up for Holm then Tate, it is clear who is merely the band wagon hopper. It isn't any of the Rousey fans here since the few left are the only ones that didn't break their legs leaping off last year like the vile fair weather "fans" they pathetically are.


If you're not a new MMA fan then that's even more embarrassing for you, because you clearly do not understand what you're watching.

Why did Ronda stand and trade with Holly? Do you honestly believe that was her gameplan? Of course not, she tried desperately to clinch up with Holly and to use her clinch throws to get the fight to the ground. Holly denied all of her attempts by maintaining distance and then punishing her as she charged wildly. 

Holly lost to Tate because Tate can actually wrestle and use the lower body clinch to take her opponent down. 

Being a "weaker" opponent is irrelevant - MMA is all about match ups.

Ronda's judo beats Miesha's wrestling
Miesha's wrestling beats Holm's boxing
Holm's boxing beats Ronda's judo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> What happened to Holly? Miesha was a bad match up for her, because Miesha is a good wrestler. That's what happened to Holly.
> 
> Try to actually learn something about the sport and how the different disciplines of MMA and how the different fighters match up with one another.


This ain't Pokemon were fire beats grass. This ain't rock, paper, scissors. This is fighting. By your twisted logic, Silva should have lost to Sonnen simply because it's striker vs wrestler. Or Lesnar should have beat Cain cause it's striker vs wrestler. Stop trying to troll and grow up.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

It's more like any of the top 5-6 could beat 3 of the others, just matters who they're facing. That belt gonna be hot shotted around like a new year's mule


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



DX-Superkick said:


> This ain't Pokemon were fire beats grass. This ain't rock, paper, scissors. This is fighting. By your twisted logic, Silva should have lost to Sonnen simply because it's striker vs wrestler. Or Lesnar should have beat Cain cause it's striker vs wrestler. Stop trying to troll and grow up.


Sonnen dominated Silva in their first fight and was winning until the final round. Silva was still in his prime though and has a black belt in BJJ, so he can deal with wrestlers - which he did when he submitted Sonnen in the 5th from his back.

Cain Velasquez is also a very good wrestler and has a black belt in BJJ. He's a very well rounded fighter.

Holm's ground game is non existent.

Are you just going to continue displaying your lack of knowledge?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'VE BEEN WATCHING MMA SINCE 1957

I KNOWS ALL THE MOVES LIKE NUDE BUM STRANGLE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*

Obviously MMA/Fighting is all about matchup's but it's far too simplistic to look at each fighter's style and say it will trump the other. There's a lot more to it than that and fighters are far more rounded these days. 

I'm not so sure Rousey didn't think she could beat Holm standing - Listen to her interviews and you could see she really believed her own hype. You had the likes of Rogan saying her MMA striking was superior to Holly's - Which is absolutely hilarious, especially with hindsight. Not sure she gets beaten by Nunes either, would be an interesting fight.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Did well on the main card. Stumbled a little bit in the prelims.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61107433 said:


> Did well on the main card. Stumbled a little bit in the prelims.


Good work, some of those were tough calls. I doubt many had Nunes KO in the first with Miesha's tendency to survive.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Be careful what you wish for Michael Bisping :evil Does anyone have a rough idea of when that Manchester card might happen?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Love Hendo as much as the next guy but this is fucking pathetic, He's fucking like 2-6 in his last 8 fights. While Jacare is 6-1 in the UFC. Fucking travesty


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> So Hendo/Bisping II has been confirmed. Epic story but hilariously undeserved title shot.
> 
> Makes me think Brock will get the winner of Reem/Stipe. Reem/Brock II would get all the buys *and would reproduce my favourite beat down of all the times.*


You mean the time where Reem hit Brock where he had surgery and Brock crumpled down in pain(that was because of the surgery area he was still recovering from; not the kick)?


You do know that MMA/UFC isn't scripted, right? 

Why would you believe your "favorite beat down" would be reproduced when Brock will be 100% healthy and Reem 100% PED-free?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I've got no problems with the rematch at all. Mike desperately wants to avenge that loss before Dan retires and it's a very marketable fight for Zuffa, especially in England. Bisping has busted his ass for years for the company, so I am not surprised they granted his wish.

Jacare's only on a one fight win streak. Rockhold just got KO'd and Weidman is currently injured. Romero is really the only Middleweight out there with a strong case for an immediate title shot but he's been tied up with USADA since January.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope Henderson gives him the fucking H-Bomb then for running away from Jacare. I just hate this notion that they just go with fights that are more 'marketable', it cheats the other fighter who are more deserving.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't mind Hendo/Bispin, ranking wise it doesn't make sense but it will be a fun build up and fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Hope Henderson gives him the fucking H-Bomb then* for running away from Jacare*. I just hate this notion that they just go with fights that are more 'marketable', it cheats the other fighter who are more deserving.


:red

Simmer down. This is Bisping we're talking about, he's never ran away from a challenge, the dude is fearless. Jacare isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Jacaré will get his shot sooner than later. For right now, Bisping vs. Henderson is the much better story thus a much bigger draw. Bisping can avenge his humiliating loss at UFC 100 (seven years ago) in Manchester, England while defending a UFC belt for the first time in his career and can become the winningest fighter in UFC history passing St. Pierre. Meanwhile, Henderson can do the unthinkable and win gold at 45-years-old, 18-and-a-half years after winning the UFC 17 Middleweight Tournament. I think it's a more than reasonable fight to book for October. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61109209 said:


> Jacaré will get his shot sooner than later. For right now, Bisping vs. Henderson is the much better story thus a much bigger draw. Bisping can avenge his humiliating loss at UFC 100 (seven years ago) *in Manchester, England* while defending a UFC belt for the first time in his career and can become the winningest fighter in UFC history passing St. Pierre. Meanwhile, Henderson can do the unthinkable and win gold at 45-years-old, 18-and-a-half years after winning the UFC 17 Middleweight Tournament. I think it's a more than reasonable fight to book for October. I'm looking forward to it.



:drose

Please happen. The arena where it would be is 20 minutes from where i live :mark: :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

@MoxleyMoxx


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Irish Jet said:


> Obviously MMA/Fighting is all about matchup's but it's far too simplistic to look at each fighter's style and say it will trump the other. There's a lot more to it than that and fighters are far more rounded these days.
> 
> I'm not so sure Rousey didn't think she could beat Holm standing - Listen to her interviews and you could see she really believed her own hype. You had the likes of Rogan saying her MMA striking was superior to Holly's - Which is absolutely hilarious, especially with hindsight. Not sure she gets beaten by Nunes either, would be an interesting fight.


I will give you the fact that stylistically, Nunes isn't as bad of a match up for Ronda as Holly was. Nunes is a dangerous striker, but her style plays into the clinch, and that would give Ronda an opportunity to use her judo to take Nunes to the ground.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Last night turned me into a big DC fan, was willing to fight a drugged up Jones and took on a striking GOAT on 2 days. Everyone who booed him last night is a massive piece of shit and needs to stop watching this sport.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Juggernaut said:


> Hope Henderson gives him the fucking H-Bomb then for running away from Jacare. I just hate this notion that they just go with fights that are more 'marketable', it cheats the other fighter who are more deserving.


Yes yes yes! I love Hendo, but this is the most bullshit title shot ever. Well, besides Sonnen vs Jones, which Chael literally talked his way into after losing to Anderson. At least Hendo's coming off a win.

Most were saying Hendo should have retired after beating Lombard. I hope those same people aren't condoning this title shot.

He's 2-7 in his last 9 fights. Jacare is 8-1. Seriously, what's the incentive for fighters to work their asses off to build a win streak if they're going to get passed aside for someone more "marketable" but undeserving?

And choosing the marketable option is fine generally. But it needs to correlate with wins. The way UFC got behind the marketable Conor and Ronda is totally fine, because they were destroying the opposition in the cage.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Last night turned me into a big DC fan, was willing to fight a drugged up Jones and took on a striking GOAT on 2 days. Everyone who booed him last night is a massive piece of shit and needs to stop watching this sport.


There was a guy at the bar last night screaming during the entire Cormier/Lesnar fights and legit almost got his ass kicked irl. 

"LESNAR AFRAID TO STAY ON HIS FEET LIKE A MAN. SO IS CORMIER"

Is it possibly because they're both wrestlers and both of their opponents excelled at striking you dumb fucking inbred?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

FRONT PAGE STORY★;61109209 said:


> Jacaré will get his shot sooner than later. For right now, Bisping vs. Henderson is the much better story thus a much bigger draw. Bisping can avenge his humiliating loss at UFC 100 (seven years ago) in Manchester, England while defending a UFC belt for the first time in his career and can become the winningest fighter in UFC history passing St. Pierre. Meanwhile, Henderson can do the unthinkable and win gold at 45-years-old, 18-and-a-half years after winning the UFC 17 Middleweight Tournament. I think it's a more than reasonable fight to book for October. I'm looking forward to it.


But wouldn't Hendo have to jump over a bunch of other contenders. I'm bummed he hasn't won a UFC Title too (141 vs. Jones :cuss, but let's be reasonable here. Sometimes a good story can't be a bigger priority than actual rankings and whatnot.


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2651383-ufc-reportedly-sold-latest-details-comments-and-reaction



> *UFC Reportedly Sold for $4 Billion: Latest Details, Comments and Reaction*
> 
> The ownership of the UFC is reportedly changing hands.
> 
> ...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Fertitta's rolling in that money now. 4 billion. :done


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So then, who will become CEO? I assumed Dana was staying on, but this could get very interesting. Dana is known as a hothead, and Lorenzo has been a mediator when he loses his shit. Will the new CEO be able to step in and handle Dana's shit?

Notice that as time went on with Conor McGregor, he started referring more to Uncle Lorenzo and Uncle Frank ahead of Uncle Dana. The Fertitta's were the ones that kept shit running smoothly in the UFC. Fascinating times. The general public might not notice as much, because it's still Dana as the public figure, but I think the decision making process will start becoming very different.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

DGenerationMC said:


> But wouldn't Hendo have to jump over a bunch of other contenders. I'm bummed he hasn't won a UFC Title too (141 vs. Jones :cuss, but let's be reasonable here. Sometimes a good story can't be a bigger priority than actual rankings and whatnot.


Money sure as hell can be. :lol


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*

*Cashing in*

It is time for you guys to show me some respect. I called it, I put money on Gastelum. Here is the quote. 

It's was obvious that Hendricks is suffering from getting off PEDs. I still think he will be able to cope just like Overeem did. 



cablegeddon said:


> all im saying is, Hendricks looks like a disaster without his peds, Rory was petting his nose
> 
> convinced a budd to bet on Kelvin Gastelum
> considering to make a big bet on Kelvin Gastelu myself. great odds!
> ...


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



cablegeddon said:


> *Cashing in*
> 
> It is time for you guys to show me some respect. I called it, I put money on Gastelum. Here is the quote.
> 
> It's was obvious that Hendricks is suffering from getting off PEDs. I still think he will be able to cope just like Overeem did.


You've clearly only been watching MMA since the late 70s, mate. You're just another Antonio Inoki mark riding the hype train. 

Do you even Peruvian Necktie?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- UFC 200 HYPE*



cablegeddon said:


> *Cashing in*
> 
> It is time for you guys to show me some respect. I called it, I put money on Gastelum. Here is the quote.
> 
> It's was obvious that Hendricks is suffering from getting off PEDs. I still think he will be able to cope just like Overeem did.


Do you seriously come into every thread looking for acknowledgement of your predictions? 

:lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> You mean the time where Reem hit Brock where he had surgery and Brock crumpled down in pain(that was because of the surgery area he was still recovering from; not the kick)?
> 
> 
> You do know that MMA/UFC isn't scripted, right?
> ...


Yes. That time.

Reem is an elite striker with great TD defence. He would obliterate Brock. Again.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Yes. That time.
> 
> Reem is an elite striker with great TD defence. He would obliterate Brock. Again.


Most likely. Brock would give him some trouble from the top if he managed to take him down though.

Reem will probably beat Stipe. Reem vs Lesnar II for the belt would do a huge buyrate if they could work it out with Vince.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fuck sake Hunt and Silva. 

Haha, kinda figured Silva would lose on 2 days notice with no training at all, but he did well every time they stood. At least he was pulling the trigger, that's more than what I can say for Hunt, as he stood up against Lesnar the entire second round.

Still though, they're still my boys!!!

Lol.

Aldo and Cain looked good, and Nunes absolutely murdered Tate, very impressive.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Zydeco said:


> Most likely. Brock would give him some trouble from the top if he managed to take him down though.
> 
> Reem will probably beat Stipe. Reem vs Lesnar II for the belt would do a huge buyrate if they could work it out with Vince.


No way does Overeem beat Miocic. Overeem's chin is gone and Miocic is an excellent boxer with great cardio who can push the pace. 

I do agree that any of these guys would dust Lesnar in the first round without breaking a sweat though.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Isn't the winner of Miocic and Overeem either facing Werdum/Rothwell or Cain himself?

If people want to talk another Brock match, can't imagine any of those five sacrificing title aspirations for a pay-day "just yet". It's likely Junior dos Santos or is there nothing to JDS wanting the fight?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Let's see if Brock can get past Orton first, guys.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Desecrated said:


> Isn't the winner of Miocic and Overeem either facing Werdum/Rothwell or Cain himself?
> 
> If people want to talk another Brock match, can't imagine any of those five sacrificing title aspirations for a pay-day "just yet". It's likely Junior dos Santos or is there nothing to JDS wanting the fight?


You gotta think Cain did enough on Saturday to earn a title shot. He was going to get a shot before he got injured, and he ended up winning upon his return. Not just winning, but finishing Browne in the 1st and looking impressive in the process.

At the same time, I wouldn't mind another Cain beat down of Lesnar. 

JDS was suppose to fight Brock a few years ago at the TUF finale, but it never happened. So I'm sure he wants a shot at him.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They'll probably give Brock someone like Travis Browne next, as opposed to one of their best. But who knows, Brock will fight anyone, he's got balls and doesn't really give a fuck if he loses.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chael on the Rogan podcast. :mark:

Apparently Jones tested positive for two estrogen blockers.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Yes. That time.
> 
> Reem is an elite striker with great TD defence. He would obliterate Brock. Again.



I'll believe it when I see it and if Reem can beat Stipe, I have a feeling we'll see that fight.




SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> No way does Overeem beat Miocic. Overeem's chin is gone and Miocic is an excellent boxer with great cardio who can push the pace.
> 
> *I do agree that any of these guys would dust Lesnar in the first round without breaking a sweat though.*


If Brock doesn't learn BASIC Striking, you're right. 

It's infuriating as a Brock fan to know that he has a considerable reach that he is unable to use because he doesn't know how to strike properly. 

I mean...even if it's not to throw bombs while on his feet, it would at least better disguise his takedown attempts. sheesh.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

glenwo2 said:


> I'll believe it when I see it and if Reem can beat Stipe, I have a feeling we'll see that fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he had started MMA earlier in his career and worked on his striking and developed it over all of these years, he may very well have been the GOAT HW. However, I'm not sure if his fear of getting hit in the face is something that could be taken care of if taught how to properly take a punch, or if it's just something he was born with.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> No way does Overeem beat Miocic. Overeem's chin is gone and Miocic is an excellent boxer with great cardio who can push the pace.


I wouldn't take that as a sure thing. Anything can happen, especially at heavyweight but Reem's striking is the most technical in the division. He makes effective use of unorthodox kicks too, which a lot of HW guys don't take advantage of.

Reem definitely has an edge in striking IMO (although Miocic is a very good boxer too like you said), and he has a pretty significant size and strength advantage to defend against Stipe's wrestling. My money's on Reem.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



Fearless Maryse said:


> I'm so disappointed in how bad Hunto looked in that fight. 3 months to prepare for a guy who had been retired for 4 and a half years and he did nothing in the cage, I cant remember him landing a single good strike. *This is a guy who had competitive fights with JDS and Werdum yet Brock owned his ass just with wrestling and nothing else.*
> 
> I'm a Ronda fan, well not so much the person anymore just the fighter but its best to just forget her and let the women who are busting their ass get the attention. 1 loss and Rouseys talking about suicide and wont even tease her return fight.


Why are you so shocked?

Brock used that same wrestling to become UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION. It's not like he FORGOT how to wrestle, FM. :lol


Plus, I truly believe Mark underestimated not only Brock's strength and power, but also his deceptive SPEED in getting the takedowns.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Zydeco said:


> I wouldn't take that as a sure thing. Anything can happen, especially at heavyweight but Reem's striking is the most technical in the division. He makes effective use of unorthodox kicks too, which a lot of HW guys don't take advantage of.
> 
> Reem definitely has an edge in striking IMO (although Miocic is a very good boxer too like you said), and he has a pretty significant size and strength advantage to defend against Stipe's wrestling. My money's on Reem.


Miocic won't try to out wrestle him or take him down. He'll use his fast hands and technical boxing to KO him. Overeem no longer has a chin. He did a good job of protecting himself in his last few fights, but I don't see him being able to defend Miocic's striking attack. I think he'll be able to pick Overeem apart from the outside by being active with his footwork and feints. On the other end, Miocic is very durable and difficult to finish (he's only been finished once in his career.)

Anything can happen because it's a HW bout, but this is not a good match up for Overeem.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I agree with all y'all. I definitely think Fighter A will try and use their fighting ability to defeat Fighter B. 

Here's the thing though, I'm pretty sure Fighter B will also be using their fighting ability in an attempt to defeat Fighter A.

What a head fuck! Here's the truth though: unless it's a draw then one of them is definitely winning the fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/2651383-ufc-reportedly-sold-latest-details-comments-and-reaction


That return on the Fertitta's investment :sodone

I am glad Dana's staying, sure he can be a bald headed buffoon at times with his antics & lies but he's the heart and soul of the company who's one of the main reasons why it's so successful today. I genuinely can't imagine the UFC running without him at the helm.

Hopefully this new company will be able to do away with the Reebok deal and improve fighter pay.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752485836822839296


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This mean Rogan will most likely stay too. :mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread - UFC 200- BROCK, SILVA, DC, CAIN, TATE, HUNT etc.*



glenwo2 said:


> Why are you so shocked?
> 
> Brock used that same wrestling to become UFC HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION. It's not like he FORGOT how to wrestle, FM. :lol
> 
> ...


Because Brock became UFC Champion when the division was beyond shallow. Because Hunto has tested guys that would wreck Brock; Werdum, JDS. Its not that Brock beat Hunt thats so surprising, its how helpless and useless Hunto was.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Reading articles on the UFC purchase and stumbling upon lines like this:



> White should help smooth the transition in a volatile sport. Last year saw the rise of Conor McGregor and Ronda Rousey, while this year saw them fall.


'kin hell. The ignorance of one loss and it's over mantra in mainstream reporting for the sport has _got_ to go.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cody in the MMA thread enaldo2


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It may lack predetermined results, but I've always been a fan. :wtf2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Miocic won't try to out wrestle him or take him down. He'll use his fast hands and technical boxing to KO him. Overeem no longer has a chin. He did a good job of protecting himself in his last few fights, but I don't see him being able to defend Miocic's striking attack. I think he'll be able to pick Overeem apart from the outside by being active with his footwork and feints. On the other end, Miocic is very durable and difficult to finish (he's only been finished once in his career.)
> 
> Anything can happen because it's a HW bout, but this is not a good match up for Overeem.


Overeem's kickboxing >>> Stipe's boxing though. I think Stipe probably wins on the ground though.

Also whoever mentioned it, I actually like Werdum/Lesnar and think it would make an intriguing match up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cormier responds to Cerrone comments saying he fought like a ******.




> "Are you the guy that went out there and got stopped in the first round by Anthony Pettis, that kick in the side and fell down? Are you the guy that got dominated by dos Anjos in the first round, where you just fell down?""


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

> UFC 200 marked a massive return for the UFC. What was originally supposed to feature Conor McGregor vs. Nate Diaz 2, and then Jon Jones vs. Daniel Cormier 2, and finally Miesha Tate vs. Amanda Nunez became, first and foremost, a showcase for former heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar. The UFC caused one hell of a stir back in early June with the announcement that Lesnar would be returning to the promotion after more than four years away. Once they said he was fighting Mark Hunt questions immediately arose about just how well fans could expect Lesnar to do after so much time on the sidelines.
> 
> Turns out, he did just fine, besting Hunt for a 3-round unanimous decision victory. After the fight, the "Super Samoan" spoke to Submission Radio about fighting Lesnar and why exactly he lost. The first thing he wanted to make clear was that he was absolutely 100% healthy for the fight:
> 
> ...


Just in case anyone was wondering if Hunt was carrying an injury or whatever. 

Hunt was also humble on defeat on his Facebook page;

https://m.facebook.com/therealmarkh...t-respect-for-brock-lesnar-after-being-beaten


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/727799-brock-lesnar-ufc-200-money

Lesnar getting a total of around $5.5m and is now ranked No.8 in the HW division.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

> "Look man, I just got caught, you know?" Hunt reiterated. "I couldn't get out of first gear. He's such a big guy, I thought I would be able to stop his takedowns, where his strength was. But he is quite strong. I don't know how he makes 265 is all I can say."


I don't buy it. With this fight I believe what Lesnar said when he said it was 95% psychology. Hunt looked gun-shy from the first second. He focused too much on the takedown defense instead of unloading his punches.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hunt had no answer for Brock. Brock stood directly in front of him at times and he still couldn't deal any damage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hunt definitely didn't look his usual self to me, he was lethargic and methodical. He had an off night for sure.

I was impressed with the patience and poise of Brock. I saw a lot of maturity in his performance, because I was expecting him to come right out of the gate and rush Hunt with takedown attempts, but he took his time and chose his moments wisely.

He's still absolute ass when it comes to striking though, that department needs a lot of work if he truly wants to have another go at winning the title. Cause the likes of Cain & Cigano ain't going to just stand there and allow him to shoot on them repeatedly with no consequence.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

Punk's gonna fight at 203, right????


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Hunt definitely didn't look his usual self to me, he was lethargic and methodical. He had an off night for sure.
> 
> I was impressed with the patience and poise of Brock. I saw a lot of maturity in his performance, because I was expecting him to come right out of the gate and rush Hunt with takedown attempts, but he took his time and chose his moments wisely.
> 
> He's still absolute ass when it comes to striking though, that department needs a lot of work if he truly wants to have another go at winning the title. Cause the likes of Cain & Cigano ain't going to just stand there and allow him to shoot on them repeatedly with no consequence.


Yeah, don't get me wrong Lesnar can throw a punch, but he's not really in the league of Cain and others in the division tbh when it comes to striking, never has been. 

Lesnar knows full well he needs to improve on certain things if he is to have more fights against different opponents, he said so himself at the post fight presser.

It more of a shame he had to retire when he did or that he didn't start MMA earlier tbh as he could have a proper chance to add more skills that would have helped him in past fights and made him into a better all round fighter.

I do hope if get does go back, he learns and improves what he has to and what is obvious. He said he specifically trained for Hunt and that obviously didn't include too much striking as he was never going to stand toe to toe with him, he concentrated on his strengths for this fight and it worked. 

Still pissed me off when the crowd booed though tbh, and in the DC/Silva fight. I know the crowd were excited to see Silva back and wanted a more stand up kind of fight, but DC, like Lesnar, had to work smart and to their strengths.

At the end of the day it's about winning the fight. Simple as.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eh, I don't blame them. DC was stinking out the joint on the biggest card of the year against one of the most popular fighters on the planet. I don't have much sympathy for the way he performed.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Eh, I don't blame them. DC was stinking out the joint on the biggest card of the year against one of the most popular fighters on the planet. I don't have much sympathy for the way he performed.


I guess, I've only really seen a couple of other DC fights tbh so I wasn't sure what kind of fight he was going to have against Silva tbh. Given the occasion and the spectacle of the opponent, yeah I can imagine people wanting more out of it.

Still I'd do what's best for me to win the fight tbh. Although I did smirk at the ref telling Lesnar/Hunt to get on with it after the second round lol.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Cormier does the same thing Brock does, just better. But the crowd hates him for it lol. And his peers tell him he fights like a ******. At a PPV where an open lesbian won the women's bantamweight title. That's pretty great. 

I don't get the argument. You want a fighter to NOT play to his/her strengths in order to appease the bloodthirsty crowd? I don't even find Cormier that boring.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Godway said:


> Cormier does the same thing Brock does, just better. But the crowd hates him for it lol. And his peers tell him he fights like a ******. At a PPV where an open lesbian won the women's bantamweight title. That's pretty great.
> 
> I don't get the argument. You want a fighter to NOT play to his/her strengths in order to appease the bloodthirsty crowd? I don't even find Cormier that boring.


Yeah that was what I was trying to get at tbh. If a fighter lost, I doubt he'd say at the end of the fight "I got my ass well and truly beat because I wanted to make people happy rather than do what I needed to do to win the fight, but did I entertain tho people, DID'NT I??".

In the case of DC/Silva I can understand that the crowd wanted more considering they wanted to see more of a stand up fight with Silva, the returning hero if you will, so they wanted more of an exhibition, but that's not soley DC's fault imho. DC is there to win at the end of the day.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I might of forgiven DC had he been facing a legit LHW who wasn't on the wrong side of 40 :quimby It's not like he was facing a prime Silva who had a full training camp or anything. His tactics just didn't sit well with me.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Fuck those guys who booed Cormier.

Yeah, lets boo the guy who did nothing wrong (twice now). The guys who was devastated after Dana told him about Jones. One of the few guys who felt sorry for Jones. 

FUCK. THOSE. GUYS.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The simple solution is to blame Jon Jones :shrug


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He outright said he wasn't trying to get caught and end up with an embarrassing loss. He did what he had to do to win the fight. Had he tried to stand up with Silva and gets caught, the story would be "What a dumbass DC is lolololol" 

Crowd just looks for reasons to boo the guy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He might be washed but its still Anderson Silva guys. Better safe than sorry. Not everyone is going to want to stand up with someone like him. I don't know why fans booing is a big deal. it happens most of the time when fighters go against a cage or go to ground. Fans aren't always gonna get the perfect marquee fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I mean its just ridiculous to shit on Cormier for the way he fought. First of all he had been training for a full camp SPECIFICALLY for Jon Jones, then 2 days before the fucking fight Jones fight get's cancelled. He could have chose not to fight at all, but he did against Anderson Silva, once again probably the GOAT in MMA striking. 

Just think about it, who has more to lose here?? A loss to no camp 41 year old middleweight would have been fucking disastrous for DC. He went and got the job done. Well done for him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752931528372609028
:heston

Jon's actions are now giving Rainbows nuclear heat :banderas


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Justin, you don't go to Vegas just for one fight. You go there to gamble, see the strip etc


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Must be Gods plan to ban him for two years. For fucks sakes never takes any responsibility


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/752931528372609028


:deanfpalm

Just does not get it does he. What a cunt


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> Just does not get it does he. What a cunt


Hey man, you gotta envy his optimistic outlook on life 8*D


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Godway said:


> Cormier does the same thing Brock does, just better. But the crowd hates him for it lol. And his peers tell him he fights like a ******. At a PPV where an open lesbian won the women's bantamweight title. That's pretty great.
> 
> I don't get the argument. You want a fighter to NOT play to his/her strengths in order to appease the bloodthirsty crowd? I don't even find Cormier that boring.


I agree with what you're saying about playing to your strengths, but I don't know if I agree with Cormier being better than Lesnar at using the wrestling game, at least in MMA. In pure wrestling, yeah, of course, Cormier was an Olympian. But you shouldn't be using just wrestling in a MMA fight, it ignores the "mixed" part of mixed martial arts.

Cormier got position and held Silva there, only half heartedly throwing strikes whenever the referee called for action. When Brock got Hunt on the ground, he was throwing heavy punches from all positions. I can't speak for all fans, and obviously there is a segment of fans that go, "boo! Fight like a man and stand with him." To me, if you get a fight on the ground, you try and finish with ground and pound and submissions, that's mixed martial arts. Holding someone down without any intent to finish on the ground is fucked up, in my opinion.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm convinced few athletes are more entitled, solipsistic than Jones. What a disgrace.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That story Chael Sonnen told on the Joe Rogan podcast about Jon Jones hiding under the cage at Greg Jackson's gym to avoid USADA :maury


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Chael did a podcast with Figher & The Kid as well


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Jones is such a mess up imo, the fact he kept saying hes clean and fails a drug test and get pulled 2 days ahead of the fight, thats a slap to every fan that paid for that fight live. Great fighter but come on dude get your shit together.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Cormier got position and held Silva there, only half heartedly throwing strikes whenever the referee called for action.


I don't really blame DC at all for fighting the way he did. As he said, a loss to Silva would have been catastrophic to his near-perfect legacy, since Anderson came in well below weight on 2 days notice without a camp. I don't blame him at all for playing it safe. 

Anderson might have slowed down but he's a fucking ninja. He can catch you from anywhere if you make the slightest of mistakes, for example the closing seconds of round 3 in the Bisping fight. If I was DC I'd have tried to smother him for 15 minutes too and not take the chance of Anderson pulling out some crazy GOAT shit.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm not 100% on this like I usually am with my insider info, but it's possible I have the inside track on why everyone thinks Daniel Cormier is a twat.






Let me know what you think in comments with words and phrases etc and don't forget to subscribe to my way of life which regulars will know is PURE BISH BASH BOSH.

It's all about that triple b, yo.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^

That's exactly why DC is one of the most likeable guys in the sport. :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

People don't want to see likable family men fighting for them. Go and look the fuck after your family. They want interesting people to entertain them. They want flawed heroes. Bad boys who fucked up their shit just like they did only found success despite themselves. They want to see men and women with a little bit of the Devil in their eyes. That's why Muhammad Ali is so great, not just because he won a lot, but because he was a fucking cunt. That's why Tyson remains so popular. That's why Jones will always be the people's champ in a fight against someone like Cormier.

There are exceptions, sure, but Cormier ain't one.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

AryaAnark said:


> People don't want to see likable family men fighting for them. Go and look the fuck after your family. They want interesting people to entertain them. They want flawed heroes. Bad boys who fucked up their shit just like they did only found success despite themselves. They want to see men and women with a little bit of the Devil in their eyes. That's why Muhammad Ali is so great, not just because he won a lot, but because he was a fucking cunt. That's why Tyson remains so popular. That's why Jones will always be the people's champ in a fight against someone like Cormier.
> 
> There are exceptions, sure, but Cormier ain't one.


Then how do you explain Manny Pacquaio's popularity?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Then how do you explain Manny Pacquaio's popularity?


Probably via the last sentence in my post.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

AryaAnark said:


> Probably via the last sentence in my post.


:homer2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Zydeco said:


> I don't really blame DC at all for fighting the way he did. As he said, a loss to Silva would have been catastrophic to his near-perfect legacy, since Anderson came in well below weight on 2 days notice without a camp. I don't blame him at all for playing it safe.


I mean, it was for sure the best way to get a win, but if we're gonna talk legacy, I think winning the way he did was almost as damaging to his "legacy" as a more exciting fight when Silva finished him would be. UFC 200 was a massive stage, and the Anderson Silva fight will be a key thing people remember from DC's career.

I was reading MMA Torch this morning, and a writer there has perfectly articulated my feelings on "fighting safe".



> This fight perfectly encapsulates one of my biggest irritants in life. It happens with politics, social issues, sports, and everything else but I’ll focus on just the sports aspect here. There are too many people who think that things have to be on one extreme end of the spectrum or the other. In MMA terms, you either have to lay on a guy and blanket him while doing nothing, or you have to stand right in front of him swinging like a drunk guy swatting at a bee. This ignores that there’s a tremendous swath of middle ground with which to operate.
> 
> Cormier laid on Silva for the majority of this fight, and got loudly booed for doing so. This, of course, brings out the aforementioned people, I’ll call them apologists. These apologists use words like “fighting smartly” and “fighting intelligently” and “doing what he has to” and other such garbage, as if what Cormier did was the only way to do any of those things. They use this flowery language to try to cover for a supreme lack of effort. They also accuse booing fans of “not understanding the intricacies of wrestling” or of wanting Cormier to stand and trade with Silva and risk getting knocked out.
> 
> To be as crystal clear as possible, no one has said that they wanted Cormier to stand in front of Silva and trade punches with him, no one. I repeat, NO ONE has said that. The problem is not that Cormier kept taking Silva down. The problem is what he did after taking Silva down, or to be more accurate, what he didn’t do. Cormier didn’t do anything even remotely resembling what you would expect from a fighter who’s trying to win a fight. Throwing a love tap every ten seconds to avoid being stood up isn’t trying to win. That’s not fighting smartly. Fighting smartly would be taking the guy down, trying to advance position (which Silva was working hard to prevent), and pounding the guy out. If the guy is stopping you from advancing position, posture up and rain down hell on him.


Oh, and why people don't like DC? It's not that he's a "good guy", or even the fight style he used against Anderson. It's the way he whined and complained about people liking Jon Jones. Constantly saying publicly, "why don't you like me? Why do you like him? He's done bad things, you should like me!" One thing people hate is being told how to think or feel. Cormier's a pro wrestling fan, he should know that exact tactic of "you people should be cheering me" is a major heat getter. Sure, Jon Jones is a dick. But he doesn't try and dictate how people react to him, hate him or love him, that's him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Will anyone be watching the fights tonight?

Kinda dumb of the UFC to schedule a card for the following Wednesday after 200.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm gonna record it, and watch it tommorow.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753331200123600896

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753332663868592133


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Will probs just watch the main event and Tony Ferguson's fight

The show doesn't stop! Another thing I love about UFC


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

This channel is fucking brilliant. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like Daniel Cormier is still waiting :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I understand the legitimate gripes about Cormiers fight against Silva, but I still think under the circumstances he did the right thing. Too many times guys are coming in on short notice and catching their opponents. DC was making sure he wasn't the next Luke Rockhold. 

And this is my personal opinion, but I always say if you don't like how a guy is fighting...then fucking stop him. Floyd Mayweather has fought like a bitch for a decade, but everyone still orders his fights and nobody can stop him from doing it. If guys were good enough to make DC fight their fight it wouldn't be as much of an issue. But instead they get pinned down and dry humped by him. 

Or like in the NBA how people bitched endlessly over the Spurs dominance because they didn't have a megastar on their team and didn't play 'exciting basketball'. Or NFL teams that settle for pounding the ball and playing defense instead of airing it out. These things may not be popular, but you should respect them as a fan either way.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Floyd Mayweather has fought like a bitch for a decade, but everyone still orders his fights



Well, his last fight with Berto did horrible numbers, but of course it's too late now. Looks like people got tired and bored just as he was about to retire.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, his last fight with Berto did horrible numbers, but of course it's too late now. Looks like people got tired and bored just as he was about to retire.


Well that fight might as well have been booked by WWE, so yeah, no one cared at that point. It sunk in - no one is going to beat him - and everyone just gave up watching, as his last opponent was a completely irrelevant fighter. 

Rightfully so, who would pay money to watch that crap?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Horrible numbers for Floyd stil beats most other fights out there lol


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nice win for Alvey after that poor performance in his last fight. Talk about a mismatch though. lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a fucking fight between Smoka and Nguyen


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> What a fucking fight between Smoka and Nguyen


That grappling in the first round was top. Very MMA.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

WHAT A FUCKING FIGHT!

Vannata made me a fan tonight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> WHAT A FUCKING FIGHT!
> 
> Vannata made me a fan tonight.


And one more here, and I'm imagining very many. I'm also imagining FOTN and Dana signs him on for a decent deal. Vannata screams midcard stud.

Also rd1 of Vannata/Ferguson is the best round of MMA I can recall.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Definitely a strong contender for round of the year. 

I am still amazed at the gonads on Vannata. He was literally just standing in front of Tony eating shots with reckless abandon, what a madman :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was nasty. Lineker is a beast :avit:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*MY GOODNESS LINEKER IS A FUCKING BEAST*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Actually a great night of fights. That's the thing about the underwhelming looking fight nights, they tend to surprise you with the quality. High finish rates too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lineker vs Dodson?? Yes please


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Tremendous card. Enjoyed it a lot more than 200.

Ferguson is a demon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

You know what fight they should do in Madison Square Garden...Tony Ferguson vs. Nate Diaz :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah Ferguson should be fighting for the title or Khabib/Dos Anjos. He's won 8 straight in the most competitive division in UFC


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That whole card delivered, especially the last two fights. 

Lineker and another KO, what else is new? :banderas2

Damn this Vannata dude was good. In the second round he stood with his hands down a bit too much. Still did much better than some randomer who gets beaten by Ferguson.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock said:


> Yeah, don't get me wrong Lesnar can throw a punch, but he's not really in the league of Cain and others in the division tbh when it comes to striking, never has been.
> 
> Lesnar knows full well he needs to improve on certain things if he is to have more fights against different opponents, he said so himself at the post fight presser.
> 
> ...



To be honest, that crowd did cheer when Brock started his GnP. I think that crowd just wanted BLOOD.

Plus, they just got finished witnessing DC basically lay-and-pray on Silva and seemingly "taking it easy" on him. And I think the crowd realized this. 

At least Brock was making an effort to finish Hunt which the crowd did appreciate...




EDIT : In other news......I WANT MORE VANNATA(or however his name is spelled!)!! That guy has some skillz, yo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/1...er-ufc-contract-will-continue-to-be-tested-by

Lesnar still strictly under contract by UFC and will continue to be tested by USADA.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ more on this :

http://www.mmamania.com/2016/7/14/1...drug-test-brock-lesnar-remains-ufc-roster-mma



The thing is, though, that Brock is indeed a private person and I can safely say that he WON'T be happy with those fools showing up at his place whenever they feel like it to test him. Brock may end up running them over with his tractor. lol


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Was flicking through some random fights last night and came across John Lineker vs Francisco Rivera from UFC 191. It reminded me of two year 7s scrapping on the playground but it was fucking brilliant. Highly recommend it to anyone who hasn't seen it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Nah Ferguson should be fighting for the title or Khabib/Dos Anjos. He's won 8 straight in the most competitive division in UFC


Khabib is next in line for a title shot. And besides, style wise Diaz matches up better with Ferguson than those two do IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Khabib was suppose to fight Ferguson anyway, and now with Alvarez having the title, it gives more matchups in the top 4.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Lesnar tests positive for a banned substance. Shock.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*HE'S A WHITE BOY, AND HE'S JACKED. FUCKING DEAL WITH IT*

:brock


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:brock4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Imagine what would have happened if this was announced prior to UFC 200. Jones and Brock both pulled out lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Imagine what would have happened if this was announced prior to UFC 200. Jones and Brock both pulled out lol


Just think how different things might of been had they just stuck with Conor vs. Diaz II :meowth

Not saying Brock or Jon would have never popped but at least 200 wouldn't of looked like such a huge clusterfuck.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I blame Kangaroo meat.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

And he said Jones was unprofessional. :lmao


Mark Hunts wants half of Brock purse or to be released, good on him


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

FUCK YOU, BROCK. 

That's all I'll say.(for the moment)


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> And he said Jones was unprofessional. :lmao
> 
> 
> Mark Hunts wants half of Brock purse or to be released, good on him


FUCK THAT NOISE!

I'd give Mark ALL of Brock's purse to go along with changing that bout to a NC and restoring Mark's ranking at #8. 


Fucking cheater....The only reason I haven't removed his pic from my sig is because I'm still a fan of his CHARACTER(which Ironically is still him. The cheating fuck).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:mj4

Hunt being screwed. Still lel'ing at this.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

wish I could say I was shocked.....but I'm not.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I am very curious now to know what exactly Brock got popped for and if it really was a PED or a Masking Agent.

If it was either of those and not some stupid recreational drug(Weed), then his fighting days are FINISHED because from what I read, if PEDs are found, it's a 2-year-ban, I think.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bigfoot Silva, Frank Mir and now Brock. 


Totally understandable why Mark Hunt is pissed


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

definitely not recreational.

lol at Hunt demanding half Brock's purse or getting his release. not a chance in hell he's getting either.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did anyone watch the Bellator card in London? It sounded like it was a good one.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754033698723532801
:lmao:lmao:lmao

BTW there's a couple rumors floating around....

1) 200 failed to generate more PPV buys than 196
2) The new UFC owners might ditch Rebook for Nike

Take them with a grain of salt though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wanderlei and Cro Cop are back in Rizin!!!!!!!



I'm a fan of Nike . :mark:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Did anyone watch the Bellator card in London? It sounded like it was a good one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754033698723532801
> ...


1.) I heard it did between 1 million and 1.2 million buys

2.) Nike is at least a step(or two) up from Reebok at least.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> 1.) I heard it did between 1 million and 1.2 million buys


I am actually shocked it was that low. Sure over a million buys isn't anything anything to turn your nose up at but considering the magnitude of 200 I was expecting to be closer to 2 million.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/753603040159105024
EDIT.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754419055788904449
:damn That knee fractured his skull.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam, that was absolutely brutal.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

The image of Santos' dented skull is heart-breaking. Jesus Christ.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> I am actually shocked it was that low. Sure over a million buys isn't anything anything to turn your nose up at but considering the magnitude of 200 I was expecting to be closer to 2 million.


Yeah but you're forgetting that the Jon Jones debacle may have seriously affected things. 

Had that not happened, I think it may have approached 2 million buys(maybe 1.8 or so, imo).


But just think of how low the buys would be if Brock wasn't there! 

They would've been lucky to have hit 500,000 buys...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Holy fuck Sage what did his parents feed him, he has a six-pack at age 7.

Not surprised UFC 200 had low-ish buys apparently, Amanda Nunes was main eventing so I can see UFC 202 and the Madison Square Garden UFC outselling it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MMA Cyborg skull fractured
https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-FKJkBj5o/


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So I've been gone a bit, self-Imposed exile, and I return to this shitstorm? What the hell, Brock!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Did anyone watch the Bellator card in London? It sounded like it was a good one.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754033698723532801
> ...


Yeahhhhh see ya in 2017, Ronda.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/754033698723532801


:yum:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

She looks pregnant


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Man I can't wait to see MVP in the UFC some day. He's such an exciting fighter to watch.

I was just on Facebook and I looked through the comment sections of some MMA pages. Am I the only person on the face of the planet that thinks Conor will beat Nate at 202? Michael Bisping is literally the only person I've heard share my opinion. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ive got friends who thinks Conor will win the rematch. 

















Pretty sure her piss would melt the cup :done


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Nate has only been KO'ed once and that's because his bro threw in the towel. Don't see Conor decisively KO'ing him. His best hope is besting him over five rounds or somehow being able to get him to tap. And I don't think either is happening since Conor has never even gone five rounds. Nate's winning again imo, hopefully by KO this time. I'm more excited to eventually see Conor/Aldo 2 since there is much more heat between the two and this time I think its more competitive. I wish they could get that fight on for NYC but it might be too soon.

202 is about a month away but there's like three events in between then. Pretty decent card on next week with Holly Holm main eventing. 

Also that fractured skull shit is brutal as fuck. I don't even know if there's a recovery and back into the Octagon after something like that. Hopefully all goes well for Santos. Its a freak thing, really.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Holy fuck Sage what did his parents feed him, he has a six-pack at age 7.
> 
> Not surprised UFC 200 had low-ish buys apparently, Amanda Nunes was main eventing so I can see UFC 202 and the Madison Square Garden UFC outselling it.


There's something odd about that pic. It almost looks photoshopped....hmmm...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Man I can't wait to see MVP in the UFC some day. He's such an exciting fighter to watch.
> 
> I was just on Facebook and I looked through the comment sections of some MMA pages. *Am I the only person on the face of the planet that thinks Conor will beat Nate at 202?* Michael Bisping is literally the only person I've heard share my opinion. :lol


I think Conor will beat Nate at 202 as well. I feel he will be much more comfortable at the weight and his preparation will be spot on this time around. A good humbling like Nate gave him first time around will have done him the world of good. I expect to see the best Conor we have seen to date


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> I think Nate has only been KO'ed once and that's because his bro threw in the towel. Don't see Conor decisively KO'ing him.


Jose Aldo was never KOd before last December either. 

Conor's been adjusting to the weight class for months. His left hand is lethal at featherweight. If he's learned how to maximise his power and efficiency at the 170 weight class since last time, Nate better keep his head down too.

Conor went into the last fight as a LW who didn't bother with a weight cut rather than a proper WW fighter. Nate didn't go in under perfect conditions either, but it's still a variable.

Personally I think Conor gets the stoppage after cracking Nate against the cage, similar to the Chad Mendes fight. Conor has excellent positioning and octagon control. If he's learned how to maximise his potential at a higher weight class, Nate could be in for a rough one.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

My god have you seen the photo's Cris Cyborg posted, fucking brutal. Hope the surgery gonna be alright.

This just shows what sacrifices these fighters make.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And 80 percent of them still get paid like shit.....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That picture of 7 year old Sage Northcutt :CENA He's hardly even changed at all :lmao



SpeedStick said:


> MMA Cyborg skull fractured
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BH-FKJkBj5o/


Holy Fuck! :regal

Nice bit of compassion and concern from Cristiane BTW. I doubt you'd ever see Honda act the same way about one of her exes :cudi



Zydeco said:


> *Am I the only person on the face of the planet that thinks Conor will beat Nate at 202?*


Nope, I've been saying it since the first fight ended. Conor fought with reckless abandon and just assumed Nate was going to keel over as soon as he touched him, he didn't seem to have much of a game plan either, he was just swinging for the fences, it was a prime example of Hubris IMO. He'll be better prepared this time and I get the feeling Nate's also going to be a little over confident.

I am not 100% confident though, and I've been known to be wrong more than once when it comes to this sport 8*D


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sig bet it HB on Conor/Nate. I got something devious planned for you. :yas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> Sig bet it HB on Conor/Nate. I got something devious planned for you. :yas


Fuck it, why not. GIVE ME YOUR BEST SHOT YOU PANSY!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's the worst injuiry since the Anderson Silva's leg break. This is a bruta tough sport. 

Really hope he gets well


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

BTW, Michael Page is a fucking dick :










Cyborg basically had his skull literally caved in and this guy pulls this shit above?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Maybe he didn't know he crushed the man's skull?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ bullshit. He'd still do it even if he knew.

He's pulled that no-respect crap before.

The man acts like a little kid and doesn't act like he's been there before. 

Yeah he's talented but his attitude sucks.




I'm just glad that this horrific shot didn't end tragically(it could've). Can you imagine seeing this ABOVE with Page doing his usual childish antics while someone was dead?


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

At least he didn't pull a Tank Abbott.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ WHOA.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Maybe he didn't know he crushed the man's skull?


It's pretty fucking repulsive either way. You just knocked another human being out. It ain't a fucking Touchdown celebration or Home Run or whatever. We don't need to start seeing planned KO celebrations in MMA. Have some fucking respect for your opponents.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Guy LeDouche said:


> At least he didn't pull a Tank Abbott.


That's why Tank is the biggest prick in the history of MMA.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think the fucking pokemon hat makes the celebration even worse. GEEK. enaldo2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bellator have said they're going to pay Mr. Cyborg's medical bills and give him a winners fee.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/bellator-boss-confirms-promotion-to-handle-cyborg-medical-bills-will-pay-win-bonus-as-well


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Bellator have said they're going to pay Mr. Cyborg's medical bills and give him a winners fee.
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/bellator-boss-confirms-promotion-to-handle-cyborg-medical-bills-will-pay-win-bonus-as-well



Good. And if I had my way, I would take away Page's winners fee just for acting like a fucking douchenozzle postfight.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Welp Cyborg is out of the hospital already, fucking Wolverine or some shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Someone tell me if UFC and USADA had to work together. What happenend to 6 month suspensions? 2 years cause of faulty tests is wrong.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's been revealed what Jones got popped for:



> The banned substances which threw UFC 200 into a state of upheaval have been formally revealed.
> 
> Former UFC light heavyweight champion Jon Jones tested positive for Hydroxy-clomiphene, an anti-estrogenic agent, and Letrozole metabolite, an aromatase inhibitor, during a June 16 out-of-competition drug test administered by USADA, according to multiple reports.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

He's dead to me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC Fight Night 94*
> Michael Johnson vs. Dustin Poirier
> Derek Brunson vs. Uriah Hall
> Evan Dunham vs. Abel Trujillo
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/ufc-fight-night-94-adds-four-bouts-including-derek-brunson-vs-uriah-hall-co-headliner

:jjones


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Provo said:


> Welp Cyborg is out of the hospital already, fucking Wolverine or some shit.


Great to hear.

Hopefully, though he seriously considers...no..CORRECTION : HE DEFINITELY calls it a career.

MMA fighting at this point may legitimately kill him and if I'm Scott Coker I CONVINCE HIM to retire or just outright refuse to let him fight in Bellator.






Even Flow said:


> It's been revealed what Jones got popped for:


That is no surprise. It's been the worst-kept secret/rumor that he was popped for Estrogen blockers.



I want to know what Brock got nailed for.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck you Jon.

This puts a question mark on his whole legacy


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Don't look now but Jon Jones is playing the "victim" card :


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/7/1...usada-situation-i-know-my-heart-that-im-not-a


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Gilbert Melendez's return this weekend is getting 0 traction. This is a shit FOX card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If it's anything like their first fight. Fuck yea :mark:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/18/12218730/jon-jones-opens-up-about-drug-test-failure-i-m-a-victim-of-my-own

This fucking guy


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

lmao at Jones throwing Brock under the bus. Everyone should hate him, he's the real steroid guy!! Not me!!!!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I'll never get tired of watching this. :kobe6


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Gilbert Melendez's return this weekend is getting 0 traction. This is a shit FOX card.


What? I'm psyched for saturday. I bet some major dough on Melendez.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


>


That fight took years off of Rory's life :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam Hunt went off on this guy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So apparently Brock's in competition sample from July 9th has also tested positive.

http://www.ufc.com/news/UFC-Statement-on-Brock-Lesnar-071916

EDIT - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755522731584741376
:moyes8


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WTF why did they move that fight???


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm more than okay with that if it means I can watch it on TV over a shitty stream.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Brock was probably only going to fight like once or twice more, anyways. Should just say forget about it and move on from all of this circus. Jones was a much bigger deal, in my opinion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> WTF why did they move that fight???


They probably wanted an appealing headliner for the Canada card. It sucks but 202 is still strong enough without it IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This actually makes it interesting because it will be 5 rounds now. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I was just about to say that :lol This now being a five rounder could greatly benefit Condit, that's IF he's able to avoid being subbed by Maia of course.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

GO WET BLANKET!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

EDIT-

BTW......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755159690053464064

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/755526161006927872
:lmao:lmao:lmao You were saying, Jon


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That's actually one hell of a lineup for TUF 24. (Y)


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Dam Hunt went off on this guy


:lol:

He should reply:
Shut up or I'll double leg you.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> I'll never get tired of watching this. :kobe6


Still one of my favourite fights. 

Robbie comes across as a complete dickhead in the post-fight interview compared to how quiet and respectful he usually is :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

And how come Brock's positive came up after the fight and Jones' before it?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Chad Mendes gets two-year suspension from USADA for testing positive for PED

ne of the world's best featherweight fighters will be out until 2018.

Chad Mendes has been suspended for two years by USADA after testing positive for a performance-enhancing drug in an out-of-competition sample May 17, the UFC's anti-doping partner announced Wednesday. The banned substance GHRP-6, also known as growth-hormone releasing hexapeptide, was found in Mendes' system.

Mendes, 31, won't be able to return to the UFC until June 10, 2018, two years from the date of the beginning of his provisional suspension.

Mendes (17-4) has been one of the UFC's best 145-pound fighters for the last five years. The Team Alpha Male product is coming off a knockout loss to Frankie Edgar in December. Mendes challenged former featherweight champion Jose Aldo in title fights on two occasions.

The California native owns victories over the likes of Ricardo Lamas, Clay Guida and Cub Swanson. In his most high-profile fight, he fell to Conor McGregor via second-round TKO in the main event of UFC 189 with the UFC's interim featherweight title on the line.

By Marc Raimondi  @Marc_raimondi on Jul 20, 2016, 1:13p



WOW


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Is everybody fucking using?


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Man people dropping like flies lately.

Nobody can say the UFC is not trying to clean up the sport.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

FFS Chad.

Ruining his career :no:


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

There'a a lesbian chick interested in MMA that for some reason has the hots for me here, all because of my disdain for Lesnar.

Someone help me.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

DGenerationMC said:


> Is everybody fucking using?


Depends who you ask.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao You were saying, Jon





Well of course its not the same, Brock is a cheating asshole and Jones is just a victim of his own ignorance.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Back in the pre-USADA days. 

TRT Vitor was a sight to behold


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Chad Mendes gets two-year suspension from USADA for testing positive for PED














DGenerationMC said:


> Is everybody fucking using?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nate is love Nate is life.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Mini Mendes OUT

I guess Conor really did get inside his head. He calls him Mini Mendes, tells him he could rest his balls on Chad's forehead and all of a sudden Chad gets popped for HGH...


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Herrig/Curran has too much sexiness, man :homer


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

http://www.f4wonline.com/ufc-news/interesting-name-surfaces-latest-round-ufcusada-drug-testing-database-217001?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

yes please :mark:


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

"I wonder was he on that stuff when we fought. One thing I know for sure though, you can't put steroids on your chin."

Conor on Chad's suspension. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/ufc-news/interesting-name-surfaces-latest-round-ufcusada-drug-testing-database-217001?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter












Shale should stick to being an analyst IMO. His heart wasn't in it anymore by the time he got caught roiding and the Division has only gotten tougher during his absence.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dime piece and pretty much undisputed best female BJJ practitioner in the world makes her MMA debut tomorrow. 

WAR DERN


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hot chicks fighting is the best gimmick ever.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


>


:jjones


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chael could still have some huge fights, especially with old Brazilians. Would love to see him back although I doubt he'd last too long before being busted again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Who do you see winning between clean Chael and Vitor?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If I were in Joe Silva's shoes I'd put forth the idea of Chael Sonnen vs. Anderson Silva III for the Madison Square Garden card. They both have a win over each other and Andy's declined so much that it'll still be a competitive affair IMO.

Plus the fight would be so easy to market.....


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Blackbeard rewriting some history there :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh shit, you're right, Joel :booklel

Tbf Sonnen dominated the first fight so much that it counts as a win IMO :side: 8*D


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Nate Diaz going mainstream 

http://teamcoco.com/schedule/2016-07-25


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Tbf Sonnen dominated the first fight so much that it counts as a win IMO


In some parallel universe, you can hit a man 300 times, he wraps his legs around your head for 8 seconds and they call him the winner....


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Nate Diaz going mainstream
> 
> http://teamcoco.com/schedule/2016-07-25



It will be the first-ever Conan interview with subtitles.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> It will be the first-ever Conan interview with subtitles.


God, I hope Diaz just fucking robs Conan on-air.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> It’s been a bad month for Jon Jones and his family.
> 
> Two weeks after UFC light heavyweight champ Jon Jones tested positive for a pair of banned substances and was removed from UFC 200, *Jones’ older brother has been benched for a doping violation*.
> 
> *Arthur Jones, a defensive end for the Indianapolis Colts*, will miss four games without pay *for reportedly violating the league’s PED policy*, according to NFL Media Insider Ian Rapoport. The substance for which he tested positive is presently unknown.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/07/jon-jones-brother-violates-nfl-ped-policy-suspended-four-games-without-pay


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Mackenzie's top can barely contain her. Pretty easy squash match for her, dominated the fuck out of the fight, but can't get the other chick to tap. Striking/GNP very amateurish with girl punches but I guess that was to be expected. Technique and motor on the ground was ridiculous, like held the other girl down for three rounds and beat the shit out of her. Did like 5 or 6 sub attempts in the first minute of the fight lol. Can't believe the other girl survived, because she had a choke in pretty tight and a couple of painful looking armbars.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

From another thread : 




validreasoning said:


> *Mark hunt released by ufc according to Ariel helwani
> *
> Man this whole thing since Ariel announced brock coming back to ufc out of nowhere that Saturday night back in early June has been like a soap opera storyline


Now it could be that Ariel is blowing smoke up our asses but if it's true....

...welp....Mark will then be going to be facing more Roided-out opponents than he can shake a coconut at. Especially if he decides to head to Rizin. :lol

Hope that little tantrum of yours was worth it, Mark.

In the end, you didn't get one cent of Brock's money but you did get a nice-looking slip. It even had a pink color. :heston


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

No way, they actually released him? :wow

EDIT - :homer2

Are you sure? Cause I just checked out Ariel's twitter feed and I've not seen anything regarding this.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> No way, they actually released him? :wow
> 
> EDIT - :homer2
> 
> Are you sure? Cause I just checked out Ariel's twitter feed and I've not seen anything regarding this.


Yeah I know. I now smell bullshit and whomever that poster is, should provide a link or something with proof(or get his ass banned).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Great debut for Dern, dominated the fight, no idea how other girl survived all those submission attempts. These fights will help her a lot more than 1 minute finishes


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:moyes1


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Just found out that Paige VanZant is coming back! But then I realize she's facing Bec Rawlings.

Who am I supposed to cheer for!?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

After a boring start, main card has been great so far.

Edson is a fucking beast man, would love to see hgim fight a top 5 now. 155 is just insane


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Probably my best round of picks yet.

As the card progressed, I started to think about putting on a bet, and went with Shevchenko because the odds were good and I knew she was an excellent striker. Threw down $120 for Shev to win at a return of 7.00... by KO. Dammit! Even if I had gone "double chance" (KO or points), I'd be pretty well off right now. Ah well.

Holm really struggled to hit Shev. Just like how Holm's movement made Rousey look silly in November, Shev did similar here.

Tangent, but it always amazes me how much bigger and more muscular Holm is than her opponents at 135, it looked ridiculous in the clinch in this fight. Would not surprise me one bit to see USADA get onto her.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Unfortunately that was the final nail in the coffin. Rousey vs Holm 2 is not gonna happen.

Now they're probably stuck with Nunes vs. Shevchenko. Ugh, that's gonna put butts in the seats.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That Barboza/Melendez fight was great. Melendez's leg :done

Really thought Holm would win that fight after five rounds. Massively underestimated Valentina. That division is nuts tbh. Just let CYBORG run through them all. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holm wasn't committed to anything she threw and didn't change her plan the entire fight. Hope she can bounce back.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Was thoroughly bored tonight. Hopefully SOMETHING happens next week.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Holly's in her mid 30s, it was pretty much now or never for her. I agree, the Rousey vs. Holm II hype is all but gone. That division in general is massively fucked up from the narrative UFC wanted to spin. Holly/Miesha/Ronda/Cat are all losers at the moment.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cant believe Greg Jackson thought just waiting for a multi time Muay Thai Champion to get reckless and give Holly a chance to counter strike was smart. Holly had to be more aggressive to win this fight. She's looked terrible vs. everyone except Ronda who charged into her strikes. She picked up wins in the past in the UFC because her technique saw her out land her opponents (just) against another high level and highly decorated striker...that was never going to cut it.

And yeah from a marketing standpoint Womens BW is fucked. Miesha got wrecked, Holm got embarrassed, even Cat lost. Theres no real marketability yet in anyone else. Theres no big money/big attention fight for Ronda when she returns.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Theres no big money/big attention fight for Ronda when she returns.


I mean, Ronda's return will be big regardless of who she fights, but it's not gonna be as big as the UFC had once hoped. In the weeks after Holly knocked Ronda out they were talking about the re-match doing 2 million PPV buys. They can kiss that dream goodbye, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ronda vs. Cyborg has the potential to be a big money fight.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Best case scenario, they bring back Rousey to fight Nunes, with the narrative just being "Ronda wants her belt back". I wouldn't bother making Rousey vs. Holm II because the styles clash, the difference in skill set, is just too much. Ronda would probably beat everyone besides Holm, and Holm would lose to anyone at the top of the division besides Rousey. Hell, remember Holly going to a split decision against Raquel Pennington? Making Rousey vs. Holm II is a lose-lose scenario. Unless Ronda's made some ridiculous strides in her boxing, the result will be the same, and Holm will continue to lose to the others at 135, while killing Rousey's star once and for all.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ronda's been gone forever at this point, it's very hard to believe she'll be the same fighter when/IF she comes back. Look at what the layoff did to Cat, she still had some of her explosiveness but looked like a different fighter in there. And the division narrative is so different from when she lost, there is no dominant or considered 'elite' fighters there. Everyone is beating everyone. Ronda's return will obviously draw, but I think the idea of the females being huge attractions is already sinking since all of the marketable aka hot ones have gotten their asses kicked or simply aren't living up to the hype.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, Ronda's return will be big regardless of who she fights, but it's not gonna be as big as the UFC had once hoped. In the weeks after Holly knocked Ronda out they were talking about the re-match doing 2 million PPV buys. They can kiss that dream goodbye, that's for damn sure.


The mere fact its Ronda's return will draw, but at this point it feels like it doesn't matter who she's put up against the narrative and hype will just be all about Rousey. The opponent doesn't matter because who we consider to be her top 2 challenges are both coming off lopsided losses, and everyone else is unproven.

Might just be time to feed Cyborg, she's not a draw right now. But if you just line all these chicks up and have Cyborg destroy them all, that'll sell. An ultra violent destroyer of Worlds always sells. Shevchenko vs. Cyborg could be interesting though. But I've long felt that Cyborgs aggression and sheer power is just too much for Hollys style. I'd back Cyborg to crush Ronda but I think she actually beats Holly even quicker/easier.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shevchenko is fucking way too small for Cyborg jesus. 


Ronda gets smashed by Nunes, and Shevchenko imo. Especially Shevchenko cause she's also a counterpuncher like Holly and Ronda and she can grapple


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So with ALL of that said. Is WMMA dead again?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> So with ALL of that said. Is WMMA dead again?


It's dead because there's not a dominant UFC BW champ? :chan


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ridiculous comment.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Shevchenko is fucking way too small for Cyborg jesus.
> 
> 
> Ronda gets smashed by Nunes, and Shevchenko imo. Especially Shevchenko cause she's also a counterpuncher like Holly and Ronda and she can grapple


Im not saying Valentina would beat Cyborg, but she's technical enough to put up a fight and unlike Holly wont just let Cyborg storm her and destroy her.



DX-Superkick said:


> So with ALL of that said. Is WMMA dead again?


Market the hell out of Joanna. You've got this murderous Muay Thai World Champ with some of the silkiest, cleanest technical striking MMA has ever seen male or female and she's wrecking her competition. Market the crap out of her.

And sign Mackenzie Dern, get her in a good camp, and build her up. She's drop dead gorgeous, young and already has insane BJJ.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

You could say it's dead just because a butch ***** is holding the belt and none of the "pretty girls" but I don't really buy into that shit. Ronda isn't Mrs Charisma. Fuck, just look at her attempts at acting. People bought into her because she was killing everyone she faced with armbars. I feel like fight fans enjoy dominance when it's an exciting kind of dominance, regardless of where it comes from. If Nunes continues killing people like she killed Miesha, fans will take to her. 

But yeah, a certain percentage of fans are only going to care about womens MMA if there's hot women. That kind of sucks for those women, too, since a lot of those hotter women can actually fight but they'll always be looked at as a gimmick.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

meanwhile in other news : 




> Both Lesnar and Jones are facing sanctions from USADA, the body that collected the samples, and the Nevada Athletic Commission, because of the sample collections' proximity to UFC 200, which took place in Las Vegas on July 9.
> 
> After an adjudication process, the NAC has the power to suspend and fine both Jones and Lesnar. In Lesnar's case, the fine would be a percentage of his disclosed $2.5 million fight purse. USADA can also suspend them as the UFC's anti-doping partner.
> 
> ...



Mark Hunt is going to be mighty pissed. :Brock


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cyborg ain't fighting at 135lbs. She's already said it's impossible for her to make the weight. So it's either going to be catchweight bouts at 140lbs or the UFC finally adds a Featherweight division for her.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Honestly Hunts on to something about him getting Lesnars money. You think about it a fighter misses weight and then the opponent gets some of their money. Missing weight is unprofessional but it doesn't make sense that the opponent gets 20%. Using PEDs has more of an effect/attempted effect on the opponent,so it makes sense that they would get some of the cheating fighters purse.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hunt is really coming across as a first class bitch in all this. The guy deserves fuckall. He barely threw a punch and put on a awful performance regardless of Brock being juiced


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Hunt is really coming across as a first class bitch in all this. The guy deserves fuckall. He barely threw a punch and put on a awful performance regardless of Brock being juiced


I fully agree that Hunt is coming across as a bitch in this. I like the guy as a fighter but as a person he's long been an irrational, juvenile idiot. Anyone who follows him on Facebook will regularly see him losing his shit at fans over nothing and cursing people out in online video games. But if in MMA fighters who's opponents miss weight are rewarded with money then it makes sense that fighters whose opponents use PEDs should also be rewarded.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Market the hell out of Joanna. You've got this murderous Muay Thai World Champ with some of the silkiest, cleanest technical striking MMA has ever seen male or female and she's wrecking her competition. Market the crap out of her.
> 
> And sign Mackenzie Dern, get her in a good camp, and build her up. She's drop dead gorgeous, young and already has insane BJJ.





Godway said:


> You could say it's dead just because a butch ***** is holding the belt and none of the "pretty girls" but I don't really buy into that shit. Ronda isn't Mrs Charisma. Fuck, just look at her attempts at acting. People bought into her because she was killing everyone she faced with armbars. I feel like fight fans enjoy dominance when it's an exciting kind of dominance, regardless of where it comes from. If Nunes continues killing people like she killed Miesha, fans will take to her.
> 
> But yeah, a certain percentage of fans are only going to care about womens MMA if there's hot women. That kind of sucks for those women, too, since a lot of those hotter women can actually fight but they'll always be looked at as a gimmick.


My post was mostly a joke. I know what the women can do. BUT, from the casual fans perspective, do people still care? Ronda had the whole sport on her shoulders and now it seems like its all falling apart. I said it before, the casual fan is the most fickle fan, yet they make up the biggest and most sought after demo.

You can say that Joanna is popular to hardcore fans and in Poland, but Poland ain't the entertainment capital of the world. I got no problem with Nunez either but as UFC has proven by giving Dan Henderson a shot over Jacare, marketability ain't with the Brazilians.

Casual fans only cared for WMMA when Gina was there, then she lost it was back to square one. Cyborg is a killer but no one knows who she is despite being a killer, again, marketability. Years later Ronda and Miesha land in Diana's lap and now there's a revolution. Fast forward to the kick heard round the world and now no one cares that Miesha is headlining 200, she's the lesser fighter between her and Ronda and everyone knows that and no longer buys into her as anything more than a "fluke." Everyone left when Brock was done at 200. That goes for my Buffalo Wild Wings and live at the event.

Facts are facts, no one cares and I'm just wondering if the honeymoon is over for WMMA......again.

*Sorry if that previous post seemed like bait or trolly.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I fully agree that Hunt is coming across as a bitch in this. I like the guy as a fighter but as a person he's long been an irrational, juvenile idiot. Anyone who follows him on Facebook will regularly see him losing his shit at fans over nothing and cursing people out in online video games. But if in MMA fighters who's* opponents miss weight are rewarded with money then it makes sense that fighters whose opponents use PEDs should also be rewarded*.


I agree 100% with this but to say give me half of his purse or terminate my contract is pathetic


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> My post was mostly a joke. I know what the women can do. BUT, from the casual fans perspective, do people still care? Ronda had the whole sport on her shoulders and now it seems like its all falling apart. I said it before, the casual fan is the most fickle fan, yet they make up the biggest and most sought after demo.
> 
> You can say that Joanna is popular to hardcore fans and in Poland, but Poland ain't the entertainment capital of the world. I got no problem with Nunez either but as UFC has proven by giving Dan Henderson a shot over Jacare, marketability ain't with the Brazilians.
> 
> ...


I fully get where you are coming from. Fact is looking ahead with Rondas return still off in the distance, Miesha lost, Holm lost again, Joanna not being a draw, etc. There's no one who is really going to put butts in seats and draw big in the women's divisions as it stands right now. Until Ronda returns its a real limbo and downward trend.



Rowdy Yates said:


> I agree 100% with this but to say give me half of his purse or terminate my contract is pathetic


It is truly pathetic yeah. I get the feeling though Hunt knows hes at the end of his career, cant win the big fights, etc. and now just wants to make some noise, maybe get paid or just hang his gloves up.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> My post was mostly a joke. I know what the women can do. BUT, from the casual fans perspective, do people still care? Ronda had the whole sport on her shoulders and now it seems like its all falling apart. I said it before, the casual fan is the most fickle fan, yet they make up the biggest and most sought after demo.
> 
> You can say that Joanna is popular to hardcore fans and in Poland, but Poland ain't the entertainment capital of the world. I got no problem with Nunez either but as UFC has proven by giving Dan Henderson a shot over Jacare, marketability ain't with the Brazilians.
> 
> ...


I didn't see it as 'trolly' at all. It's a legitimate concern, sadly. But I feel as long as the women put out exciting fighters, they're good. The men have very few draws themselves, otherwise they wouldn't have to drag a roided out Brock Lesnar away from pro wrestling to come back and save UFC 200 for them. Like I could give a fuck if Joanna draws a million buys or not, she's a blast to watch. 

I think there just needs to be a reality check that Ronda Rousey was likely a once in a lifetime scenario, and there aren't going to be women who draw like that. All anyone can do is put the more marketable women in a position to win, and it's up to them to do it. The next example of it is Paige Vanzant fighting Bec Rawlings, a fight she could definitely win. Will she, though?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Speaking of PVZ, was Rose ever seen as a hot girl. Before the buzzcut I mean? When I first saw the poster for that fight I just laughed my ass off. Kind of an "I see what you're doing, Dana!"


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Honestly Hunts on to something about him getting Lesnars money. You think about it a fighter misses weight and then the opponent gets some of their money. *Missing weight is unprofessional but it doesn't make sense that the opponent gets 20%*. Using PEDs has more of an effect/attempted effect on the opponent,so it makes sense that they would get some of the cheating fighters purse.


Yes, it does. Unless the alternative was to cancel the fight, not pay the heavy fighter anything and pay the opponent show/win money and I doubt the UFC would want to do that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Bastar said:


> Yes, it does. Unless the alternative was to cancel the fight, not pay the heavy fighter anything and pay the opponent show/win money and I doubt the UFC would want to do that.


Thats an extreme alternative. How does Fighter A missing weight equal Fighter B gets more money? Fighter B did nothing to really deserve that extra money. But anyway my point is if it makes sense in the weight cutting situation then it should be the same in the PED situation which is an even more serious situation.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Thats an extreme alternative. How does Fighter A missing weight equal Fighter B gets more money? Fighter B did nothing to really deserve that extra money. But anyway my point is if it makes sense in the weight cutting situation then it should be the same in the PED situation which is an even more serious situation.


Because Fighter A didn't make the contracted weight. If there's no punishment, what's to stop people from coming in heavy for fights where a weight advantage would be beneficial?

I agree on the PED users, I think they should be fined too.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Speaking of PVZ, was Rose ever seen as a hot girl. Before the buzzcut I mean? When I first saw the poster for that fight I just laughed my ass off. Kind of an "I see what you're doing, Dana!"


I thought Rose was hot when she had hair. I dunno what the reason for the cut was, though. Was it a charity thing? You'd think she'd let it grow back by now if that were the case. Efficiency in fighting? I get the whole hair in the eyes thing, but it seems a bit drastic to go from this:










To this:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She just cut it cause "...shit's in my way:"


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, I was a bit jealous of Pat Barry initially... now? Not so much.

On the Mark Hunt thing, it's really tough. Dude's one of my favourite fighters in the cage, and I really enjoyed his autobiography, but the amount of outbursts he has on Facebook- usually towards well meaning fans who are like, "c'mon man tone it down a bit"- makes me sour on him a little. Stuff like, "Fuck u bitch boi u probably like steroids in your ass too go back to your pro wrestling".


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tbf on Mark Hunt, he's attempting to get recompense from an organization who still haven't even bothered to contact him since Brock got caught roiding. You try remaining pleasant towards strangers who are telling you to tone it down. The dude has every reason to be outraged, the UFC basically gave Brock a pass because they desperately needed a marquee name for the card after they foolishly removed Diaz vs. McGregor II.

And lets not forget, this is the second time *THIS YEAR* that he's fought a fighter who pissed hot afterwards. 

The dude just got beat up for 15 minutes by a cheating physical freak of nature, of course he's going to be in a foul mood. And the UFC are only exacerbating matters by ignoring him and allowing him to rant & rave on social media.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cause she's Thug Rose and doesn't really give a shit if you don't like it. 





























Leave Holly alone :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

It's weird that, isn't it? Joe Rogan kept saying it on commentary and even to Holly after her loss, almost rubbing it in- "well, you chose this."

Really, it's an indictment of current fighter mentality. So many sitting out for that perfect fight, title shot, making sure fights fit their schedule. It really pisses me off that Tyron Woodley is walking into a title shot after so much inactivity and not exactly an impressive run before that. Eeked a split over Gastelum, beat Condit due to an injury and lost to Jake Shields before that. Finishes of Josh Koscheck and Stun Gun are nice, but not exactly title shot worthy at 170 IMO.

That stuff is one of the reasons, in my opinion, that Conor is so popular. "Fuck it, two weeks notice against Chad Mendes, let's go!" "Fuck it, 9 days for Nate Diaz? He doesn't wanna cut weight? 170 then, let's go!" "Nate beat me... one more time at 170 so there's no excuses!" Conor's the man, fake Twitter retirement aside.

All the tangents in this post! It links, I swear haha.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really? I don't remember Rogan saying that at all, otherwiswe would have probably commented on that

Pancrase 279 happening now lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I think his exact words were, "you wanted this fight" in almost an accusing way, and both he and Goldy spoke about Holm's decision to take this fight, and also the Miesha Tate fight, with the implication that she didn't need to, like she could have waited for Ronda.

What's Pancrase like? It's not exactly MMA rules, is it?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Fox listed 1 knockdown for Holy Holm. What round was that? I must have missed that one completely.



Rookie of the Year said:


> I think his exact words were, "you wanted this fight" in almost an accusing way, and both he and Goldy spoke about Holm's decision to take this fight, and also the Miesha Tate fight, with the implication that she didn't need to, like she could have waited for Ronda.
> 
> What's Pancrase like? It's not exactly MMA rules, is it?


"What if anything surpised you about this fight?"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I thought Rose was hot when she had hair. I dunno what the reason for the cut was, though. Was it a charity thing? You'd think she'd let it grow back by now if that were the case. Efficiency in fighting? I get the whole hair in the eyes thing, but it seems a bit drastic to go from this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hasn't she since let it grow out a bit though? In the hype vids for her latest fight she had longer hair.



Rookie of the Year said:


> It's weird that, isn't it? Joe Rogan kept saying it on commentary and even to Holly after her loss, almost rubbing it in- "well, you chose this."
> 
> Really, it's an indictment of current fighter mentality. So many sitting out for that perfect fight, title shot, making sure fights fit their schedule. It really pisses me off that Tyron Woodley is walking into a title shot after so much inactivity and not exactly an impressive run before that. Eeked a split over Gastelum, beat Condit due to an injury and lost to Jake Shields before that. Finishes of Josh Koscheck and Stun Gun are nice, but not exactly title shot worthy at 170 IMO.
> 
> ...


Agreed 100% Not a fan of when guys just sit out waiting for the perfect fight(s) Like Woodleys run to a Title shot isn't very impressive, and he hasn't fought since -- either.

Its definitely one of the things you can love about Conor, he fights, he doesn't back down, any challenge. How many guys would happily take on a red hot Nate Diaz on 9 days notice at 2 weight classes above your normal weight class? And then to lose and want a rematch at the same weight, not even try and force Nate to cut all this weight, just take him on at the same weight again. Thats a real fighter, and a real fighter who gets the fight game.



cablegeddon said:


> Fox listed 1 knockdown for Holy Holm. What round was that? I must have missed that one completely.


The very first round I think she dropped Valentina she she got right back up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

cablegeddon said:


> Fox listed 1 knockdown for Holy Holm. What round was that? I must have missed that one completely.
> 
> 
> 
> "What if anything surpised you about this fight?"


1st round


Can everybody shut the fuck up about this "should have waited for Ronda". its been like almost a year and she hasn't even been close to announcing a fight and most likely never will, and people are gonna talk shit on others who actually want to be active and get paid in the meantime. Fucking nonsense

Ariel says it best










And let's not act like if Ronda does come back, that the Holm rematch won't happen because the hype is gone. If UFC were willing to make Hendo/Bisping rematch 7 fucking years after the first fight then they'll do the same here. And we would all still watch it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Yeah but I don't think many of the women have 7 years left in them! Lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I was one of those people who, at first, thought Holly should have waited for Ronda, but with Ronda taking over a year off, you obviously don't want to wait that long. 










I know it's not politically correct anymore to bring up a female fighter's looks, but getting that dude haircut was a pretty dumb move for Rose. At the end of the day making money is a pretty important aspect for any fighter and she has to know that a badass (possibly a future champion) looking like she did in the pic above is way more marketable than that same girl with a dude haircut. Saying "I don't care about that stuff" doesn't make any sense when it affects your bank account.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Agreed 100% Not a fan of when guys just sit out waiting for the perfect fight(s) Like Woodleys run to a Title shot isn't very impressive, and he hasn't fought since -- either.


What about guys like Edgar and Faber who just seem to keep getting shot after shot at champions? Edgar lost twice in a row to Benson then drops to 145 to get an immediate shot at Aldo. The Fuck is That? Or Faber who has lost 5(?) title fights in WEC/UFC? Tyron put together wins and beat Condit to cap off a good run, he got promised a title shot publicly then waited for what UFC promised him. It's not like Tyron screwed up, UFC made the promise. I don't wanna speculate but something's up with that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about guys like Edgar and Faber who just seem to keep getting shot after shot at champions? Edgar lost twice in a row to Benson then drops to 145 to get an immediate shot at Aldo. The Fuck is That? Or Faber who has lost 5(?) title fights in WEC/UFC? Tyron put together wins and beat Condit to cap off a good run, he got promised a title shot publicly then waited for what UFC promised him. It's not like Tyron screwed up, UFC made the promise. I don't wanna speculate but something's up with that.


The UFC's Title shot policy in general is just a mess. Like how does Cain get an immediate rematch but Aldo doesn't? And then yeah Edgar lost 3 Title Fights in a row across 2 divisions. Condit gets a Title shot when he was 2-4 in his last 6 fights and had a 1 fight win streak over Alves. Its ridiculous. Especially when you get cases like Arlovski who went 4 in a row at HW but still wasn't even offered a Title fight or in consideration. Same with Rothwell. Or Demian Maia whos on like a 5 fight win streak at WW but doesn't seem to be anywhere near consideration for a shot. There's zero method to the madness of Title Shots in the UFC. 

And yeah to be fair to Tyron you cant really blame him, he won most of his fights and was promised a Title Shot, got dicked around when Hendricks missed weight, which exacerbated the length of time he's "sat out"


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd assume they're not working out title shots directly according to who has earned them but rather by which match-ups will draw the most buys. Win streaks and rankings etc has to come into it at some point but it's clearly not the primary factor for many of the divisions, especially those packed with characters.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Honestly Hunts on to something about him getting Lesnars money. You think about it a fighter misses weight and then the opponent gets some of their money. Missing weight is unprofessional but it doesn't make sense that the opponent gets 20%. Using PEDs has more of an effect/attempted effect on the opponent,so it makes sense that they would get some of the cheating fighters purse.


Except for the fact that the article I posted clearly states that the money that would be taken as a fine from Brock would only be going to the NAC/USADA and the chances of Mark getting ANYTHING are nil. :lol






Blackbeard said:


> Tbf on Mark Hunt,* he's attempting to get recompense from an organization who still haven't even bothered to contact him since Brock got caught roiding.* You try remaining pleasant towards strangers who are telling you to tone it down. The dude has every reason to be outraged, the UFC basically gave Brock a pass because they desperately needed a marquee name for the card after they foolishly removed Diaz vs. McGregor II.
> 
> And lets not forget, this is the second time *THIS YEAR* that he's fought a fighter who pissed hot afterwards.
> 
> The dude just got beat up for 15 minutes by a cheating physical freak of nature, of course he's going to be in a foul mood. And the UFC are only exacerbating matters by ignoring him and allowing him to rant & rave on social media.


And why should the UFC be obligated to do ANYTHING at this point? Hunt signed the contract, fought Brock, and lost. Brock then popped and most likely will get suspended for 2 years and Hunt's loss to him will be turned into a NC. Plus, Hunt's ranking would be more than likely restored to #8. 

His demanding for Brock's purse on top of all that is absurd. The UFC will not fine Brock(see the article a page or two back) but the NAC/USADA more than likely will but that money goes to THEM. Hunt won't get a dime so he might as well get his release and head to Bellator or Rizin where he most likely face off against more Roided-up fighters.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If you watched that Hunt/Lesnar fight, what about the way Mark Hunt fought would make you think Brock's roids had anything to do with a victory? Anyone would have kicked Hunt's ass that night, he did fucking nothing. He barely threw a punch. He was getting beat no matter what. 

Fuck the criticism Holly Holm takes for trying to be an active fighter with the belt. Had she waited for Ronda, where would she be now? Still fucking waiting, for another year, if ever, probably. If I wanted to watch a bunch of fighters/champions hang back waiting for the "perfect" match up every fight, and ducking anyone who might upset them, I'd get back into boxing like I used to be.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

The whole MMA fan mentality of "well he/she lost, lets shit all over it" should really get removed, I get they like kicking people when there down but most of the time they don't even deserve that disrespect.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> Except for the fact that the article I posted clearly states that the money that would be taken as a fine from Brock would only be going to the NAC/USADA and the chances of Mark getting ANYTHING are nil. :lol


What does that have to do with what I said, really? Im saying that if fighters get a part of their opponents purse when they miss weight then it makes sense that they should get a part of their opponents purse when they piss hot.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> And why should the UFC be obligated to do ANYTHING at this point?


Don't you find it just a little strange that they've completely ignored one of their employees? Because I can guarantee that say this happened to someone like Ronda Rousey you'd have Lorenzo & Dana flying out personally on their hands & knees apologizing to her profusely and pledging their support.

I am not saying they should cave into his demands but a simple phone call to Mark or statement condemning Brock's actions would go a long way. But of course this is the UFC where favoritism from the brass runs rampant.



Godway said:


> If you watched that Hunt/Lesnar fight, what about the way Mark Hunt fought would make you think Brock's roids had anything to do with a victory? Anyone would have kicked Hunt's ass that night, he did fucking nothing. He barely threw a punch. He was getting beat no matter what.


So just because Mark seemingly had an off night would should all just excuse Brock from having an unfair advantage? unk2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Don't you find it just a little strange that they've completely ignored one of their employees? Because I can guarantee that say this happened to someone like Ronda Rousey you'd have Lorenzo & Dana flying out personally on their hands & knees apologizing to her profusely and pledging their support.
> 
> I am not saying they should cave into his demands but a simple phone call to Mark or statement condemning Brock's actions would go a long way. But of course this is the UFC where favoritism from the brass runs rampant.
> 
> ...


No, but these crybaby antics are fucking ridiculous. He's trying to make a martyr out of himself when he's been competing in a sport with juicers for years now, but suddenly it's a huge fucking issue to him because he got his ass kicked by a pro wrestler. His performance fucking sucked and he'd of lost to anybody that night. It's like a pitcher complaining about serving up a fastball to a roided up batter who jacks it, when he would have jacked it anyways because that pitcher sucks.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Like how does Cain get an immediate rematch but Aldo doesn't?


Aldo pulled out of the fight the first time, then got knocked out in 13 seconds. No matter what you've done in the past, after that sequence of events you should have to earn a re-match. He did earn it with a dominant win over Frankie, he gets the re-match, done. Who is and who isn't getting title shots is sort of arbitrary these days, but that's always gonna be the case to some degree when you're trying to find the right mix of "Who deserves it?" and "Which fight would sell a lot of PPVs?"


I was as disappointed in Brock as anyone, but seriously Hunt, stop fucking whining. This has really gone way too far. Before the fight he said Brock was juiced to the gills, he still took the fight. All this talk about Brock "costing him money" is absolutely ridiculous. Brock was the sole reason for Hunt getting the biggest payday of his whole fucking career and now he's crying because the UFC refuses to create a new rule specifically for poor Mark. Unless you're a huge superstar/draw you look like a #StupidIdiot making those kinds of demands. I don't think Dana or the new ownership are losing any sleep over Mark fucking Hunt threatening to retire.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/25/12267802/morning-report-win-or-lose-dan-henderson-says-he-will-retire-after

Hendo gonna retire after Bispin fight, win or lose.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Provo said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/7/25/12267802/morning-report-win-or-lose-dan-henderson-says-he-will-retire-after
> 
> Hendo gonna retire after Bispin fight, win or lose.


Well that's for the best. He's not getting any younger or is he ever getting a shot at gold again.

If he wins, I'd love for UFC to do a tournament for the vacant belt. Instead of handpicking two guys like Rockhold and Wide Man.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/757276078641586177
:grin2:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Some of you lot are bonkers.

Rousey/Holm will still be massive regardless of Holm losing two straight. Rousey's return fight vs anyone will be huge business because of how big a star she is, how long she's been gone for and how she returns after her first loss. If it's against Holm then it's even bigger regardless. People will still be hyped to see if Rousey can beat her and Holm's stock goes back up because she has that win over Rousey regardless of anything else. Yeah Holly's star power would have gone up if she beat Meisha and was also undefeated but then we're talking dream circumstances. All that's happened is Rousey/Holm II has gone from the potential of blow away biggest fight ever to still one of the biggest fights ever that can arguably surpass any other buyrate. Holm is back to being cold again, that's true, but she'll always have that massive money Rousey rematch regardless of what happens. She could lose another fight this year and that fight is still huge. The division is fine too. Just this month they've made names out of Nunes and Shevchenko. Now their fights suddenly draw a lot more interest. Before Rousey/Holm it was just Rousey. Now Meisha and Holm are stars too. Nunes and Shevchenko are names now too. Oh yeah and Cyborg's here now too. No they haven't got anyone near Rousey's level yet but if they did then we're talking biggest fight of all time level. Now you have like 6 names who all mean something to your more casual UFC fan and a line of fights that are big main events. Rousey/Holm II is 1m+ easily. Rousey/Tate is a hyped fight regardless of how much Meisha loses but even bigger now since Meisha won the belt and her fame blasted upwards. Holm/Tate II is a hyped fight. Unless Cyborg gets stopped early on she's working her way up to big fights against any of the names I mentioned. 

Also the idea that Rose with a skinhead loses marketing appeal is nonsense. She's still hot and let's not pretend like the hot MMA chick with the skinhead who kills bitches isn't a massive marketing tool that will sell buys. Looks don't really matter. If they did Paige would be selling shows on J-Check's level. It's nothing more than a bonus but it doesn't mean anything until you reach the very top. Even then badass looking chick fighter sells just as well in this sport than pretty long haired fighter. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hendo gonna retire after getting KO'ed :mj2

Also are we all prepared for Woodley as champ? :hutz.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Werdum
Cuckhold
dos Anjos
Tate

Lawler next? The fact that Woodley had more then a year to prepare is kinda scary, he probably has some secrets that will be shown at 201.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

He's back, muthafuckas.

http://www.scrapdigest.com/nick-diaz-back-motherfckers/6009/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=mma+king


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Godway said:


> If you watched that Hunt/Lesnar fight, what about the way Mark Hunt fought would make you think Brock's roids had anything to do with a victory? Anyone would have kicked Hunt's ass that night, he did fucking nothing. He barely threw a punch. He was getting beat no matter what.
> 
> Fuck the criticism Holly Holm takes for trying to be an active fighter with the belt. Had she waited for Ronda, where would she be now? Still fucking waiting, for another year, if ever, probably. If I wanted to watch a bunch of fighters/champions hang back waiting for the "perfect" match up every fight, and ducking anyone who might upset them, I'd get back into boxing like I used to be.


That's the way Hunt always fights though, He doesn't get in a lot of offence he waits for the right moment to land 1 of his infamous bombs. He couldn't get close to Lesnar because of the size and reach advantage.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> That's the way Hunt always fights though, He doesn't get in a lot of offence he waits for the right moment to land 1 of his infamous bombs. He couldn't get close to Lesnar because of the size and reach advantage.


Exactly. Hence why I think this whining about roids is stupid. Brock had SO much size on him, is a much better athlete than him, the reach differential was nuts. Hunt didn't stand a chance. Waiting to counter punch into a one-punch KO isn't going to beat a guy who's significantly bigger and faster than you when he's trying to take you down and pound you over and over again. It's not like Hunt didn't have his chances, either, he tagged Brock a few times and Brock ate them. That's not steroids.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Godway said:


> Exactly. Hence why I think this whining about roids is stupid. Brock had SO much size on him, is a much better athlete than him, the reach differential was nuts. Hunt didn't stand a chance. Waiting to counter punch into a one-punch KO isn't going to beat a guy who's significantly bigger and faster than you when he's trying to take you down and pound you over and over again. It's not like Hunt didn't have his chances, either, he tagged Brock a few times and Brock ate them. That's not steroids.


I don't know, Hunt seems really pissed off about it so maybe he had a gameplan to get Lesnar in to the third round after so much time away from the Octagon hoping that he would slow down then catch Brock while he's tired, Obviously no one knows how he prepared for the fight but Brock showed no signs of fatigue in there and that is a clear sign of steroid use you can keep going longer without getting tired. It's hard to defend Brock because he actually got caught with a banned substance in his system so Hunt has every right to be pissed off about it imo, obviously he's gone way over the top with his ranting on social media but he lost to a guy who was cheating so it's understandable.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hunt going fucking wild on the MMA Hour

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tOdzmxolmM


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

AryaAnark said:


> :lol


Chael Sonnen is just the best!



AryaAnark said:


> He's back, muthafuckas.
> 
> http://www.scrapdigest.com/nick-diaz-back-motherfckers/6009/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=mma+king


You guys think he could a fight on the 202 card? Would be awesome in every way. Plus they'd have to give him a lower card guy cause he's coming off a couple losses.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chael basically admitting that he'll probably fail the USADA test. :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Should take notes from Chael. Don't see him going around claiming to be a "victim of my own ignorance" :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Godway said:


> Should take notes from Chael. Don't see him going around claiming to be a "victim of my own ignorance" :lmao


They really should.

It seems more effective to lie in terms of sentencing but in terms of rep you're far better just owning it. 

Chael fucking boasting about it is just priceless and I've no doubt in my mind he's going to try to get something through the test.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> They really should.
> 
> It seems more effective to lie in terms of sentencing but in terms of rep you're far better just owning it.
> 
> Chael fucking boasting about it is just priceless and I've no doubt in my mind he's going to try to get something through the test.


I look at this like, if you were a baseball fan for the last 20 years, or football, whatever, you've already been through this. You know the game. The guys who more or less "got off easy" or had everything forgotten about, were the guys who came out and said "Yeah, I did it, I'm sorry, blah blah." While guys like Rafael Palmeiro or Ryan Braun or A-Rod are forever LOATHED by sports fans for lying and winning World Series, MVP Awards, etc, all predicated on steroid use. 

So Hunt's claims of like "They cheated to get paid, win, etc" have been covered a million times already. Frankly, it's kind of dangerous territory because the more you "clean up" a sport, the more the brutal realities are going to kick in, that lots of your favorite athletes are more than likely taking PEDs. I'd guarantee that like a LARGE percentage of NFL stars are clearly on the juice, but no one gives a fuck because ratings, money, etc.. Plenty of MLB players still juice, too, because they will always come out with new and undetectable PEDs, that's the game. 

You can clean up MMA all you want, the reason places like Balco existed were to make undetectable PEDs, and this game will go on forever. It's best to try not to think about it too hard.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Well were still in the USADA transition, it will calm down eventually. That said this will be a continuous war between PED users and USADA. New drugs come in and old drugs are out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just think from ALL perspectives, 2 years is far too steap a penalty.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

AryaAnark said:


> Hunt going fucking wild on the MMA Hour
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tOdzmxolmM


I love Hunt so much. :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Provo said:


> Werdum
> Cuckhold
> dos Anjos
> Tate
> ...


All first round too, crazy, add Aldo to that list too. 


And I think Woodley has a serious chance against Lawler, he's got that fucking explosive one punch power.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

AryaAnark said:


> Hunt going fucking wild on the MMA Hour
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tOdzmxolmM


Hunt's just plain embarrassing himself right now. fpalm


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

“All these people who follow that piece of crap cheater are saying ‘why are you still talking about it? It’s OK to cheat,’ Listen here; all these boys and girls who want to be prize fighters just stick a needle in your ass and you’ll be fine!”

“I reached out to Dana to ask him what’s going on, and they aren’t doing a damn thing. What if I get really badly hurt or die? He’s a cheater, Brock is sticking needles in his arsehole, they should go to court for it. Who’s gonna look after my kids if I die against one of these cheaters?”

“That’s how these dirty cheaters win titles, they are all cheating, they aren’t clean. At this moment I don’t want to be a part of this company unless they do something about this sh*t. They are not doing anything about it.”

“If you are gonna make this a cheaters sport, lets all cheat, we’ll all stick needles in our arse and see who dies first. To be honest I don’t know why they gave him the exemption, it’s like he’s walking in to the octagon with a gun. Someone could die because someone was cheating.”

“There’s no way that white monkey is gonna make 265. Then when he gets caught then they throw me under the bus? You f*cking cheaters should all die in a fire, f*cking kiss my arse. I’m thinking maybe (the UFC) knew.”

“Why did they give him the exemption? They were just like ‘let’s stick this juiced up monkey in there for a big fight.’ Then the fool had his own press conference. People are scared because of what the company says, f*ck the company. They don’t care about you!”

“I’ll probably get a firing message from the company, but f*ck them, the company is a bunch of scumbag. They made enough money from our blood for years. The worse thing about it is I get sh*t from these steroid using monkeys, are you gonna look after my family? C*nts.”

“They should get sued and go to criminal court. I’m considering legal action. F*ck the UFC, bunch of c*nts, motherf*ckers, f*ck you fire me for that!”

“Trying to start a union is hard, but I can’t carry on fighting cheaters. It’s a bunch of cheaters and crooks. We need all the fighters to get together, this is about the future of the kids who look up to us as fighters. The UFC just thew me under the bus, they don’t give a sh*t about us.”

“It’s time for us to stick together, these companies don’t make nothing without us, they make no money without fighters. It’s gotta be done, somethings gotta be done. I’m not interested in working for a company that throws you under the bus. They are all cheaters, f*ck em’”

“Sooner or later someone is gonna die, are they just gonna let the other guy walk away if he gets caught doping. This is up to the fighters to make it better. Why would you want to get in the UFC when everyone is cheating anyway?”
http://www.lowkickmma.com/UFC/mark-hunt-f-ufc-the-bunch-of-c-they-threw-me-under-the-bus/


----------



## RJTM (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Good on him. Hunto knows best.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

He has a point. Steroids and PEDs have no place in sports.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

:maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

*Brock is sticking needles in his arsehole*

That's a painful place to stick a needle. :surprise:


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

*I wonder if he says the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over he'll get his point across.*


----------



## Venomous_Viper (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

White Monkey? They will use that against him as a racial slur


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*



AryaDark said:


> *I wonder if he says the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over he'll get his point across.*


No he doesn't! He doesn't fucking need too! He would fucking never do that! He is not into that shit! So no! Fuck No!


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*



Venomous_Viper said:


> White Monkey? They will use that against him as a racial slur


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

The irony is, if you're an NFL fan, then at least half of your favorite players are on juice. But since no one is crying about juice in football (since they ALL do it), it's don't ask, don't tell. This shit is like boring to listen to at this point. Breaking News: Pro Athletes do steroids; Copyright 1996.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Man I get that he is mad but he gotta stop acting like a little bitch. Stop trying to be CM Punk FFS xD

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Brock sticks needles in his arsehole to win and Mark Hunt could have died because of it. Mark Hunt's life was in extreme danger because of Brock injecting drugs into his arse. UFC is full of cheaters who could bring about the end of Hunt's life because of the insertion of drugs into ones anus. Nothing is being done to cull this awful behaviour.

Mark's days were nearly numbered because of this company and their refusal to do anything about the excessive amount of performance enhancers being put into buttholes. They won't do anything about it and that's disgraceful. 

It's disgusting that his life was threatened by white monkeys who like long, sharp objects in their asses. 

He could've died for fucks sake. His children were almost denied further time with their father.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Hunt really trying to get fired. 
Is he really THAT pissed about this? Maybe. I don't know. 
But he really is walking that tightrope here with these comments against UFC. 

I guess there's always...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

"we’ll all stick needles in our arse and see who dies first"

I don't remember Mark Hunt being at my birthday party last year


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Telling it like it is <<< will probably be bashed by corporate yes-men and called a cry baby.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Just change your name to Mike and be done with it.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

It's clear that it is long past due for an investigation of Dana White and whether the UFC should be allowed to go forward.

Was it Diaz or McGregor who said they all were on the gas?

Mark Hunt is right -- and he's also right about the number of people in the general public who would more than gladly let people juice for their bloodsport.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Why did he agree to fight Lesnar in the first place?. For money right?.. Didn't he say "Lesnar is juiced to the gills but I will KO him" before the fight?

He is just trying to make more money. What a whiner.


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

If you ain't juicing, you ain't trying.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*

Mark Hunt went from one worded "Yeah" responses in interviews to typing all that out :shocked:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*



> Brock sticks needles in his arsehole to win and Mark Hunt could have died because of it. Mark Hunt's life was in extreme danger because of Brock injecting drugs into his arse.


Even MMA experts like Luke Thomas laugh at that bullshit argument. When tragedies happen in MMA roids are NEVER EVER a factor. Also, didn't he think of his poor family when he signed the contract for a fight with a guy he accused of being juiced to the gills weeks before the fight? How irresponsible. I guess he doesn't love his wife and kids that much after all, does he? Fact is, Hunt wasn't yapping like this when he beat a couple of cheaters. Now that he got his fat ass kicked by one all of a sudden he whines like a little bitch for weeks. 

Just for the record, I have not defended Brock and I won't defend or make excuses for him, but I'm completely done with the super salty samoan. God, I hope this fat fuck retires asap.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hunt is absolutely right to be pissed but he’s going about it the wrong way – You lose a lot of credibility when you start wishing people death via fire. There’s definitely been a concerted effort to clean up the UFC and it’s working pretty well. Brock may be getting away with it but Jones certainly didn’t, Chad Mendes certainly isn’t – They’re fucking up careers.

That said I don’t buy the bullshit that he knew/said as much beforehand so it doesn’t matter. Even Hunt himself admitted that he may not have cared had he won – Fact is he didn’t – He was beaten on the biggest stage of his career by a guy who was cheating. He has several losses/draws to guys who were cheating – I can very much understand the few honest guys at the top level being seriously frustrated. Who knows how much he’s been held back because of the rampant PED use in the sport.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*



zkorejo said:


> Why did he agree to fight Lesnar in the first place?. For money right?.. Didn't he say "Lesnar is juiced to the gills but I will KO him" before the fight?
> 
> He is just trying to make more money. What a whiner.


That's fight talk. He's not gonna exactly say "Well he's obviously on steroids so there's no way I'm going to beat him but he's making me money so it's whatever." Of course he's gonna do his part in hyping the fight. Doesn't make Brock getting popped any better.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

*Re: Mark Hunt Puts Brock on Blast!*



AryaDark said:


> *I wonder if he says the same thing over and over and over and over and over and over he'll get his point across.*


Looks like it worked the UFC Vice President of Athlete Health & Performance Jeff Novitzky has apparently contacted him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jake Ellenberger might be 1-5 in UFC but at least his wife is a fucking dime piece. :mj4

























And :lmao Mark Hunt calling Brock a cheating monkey, a gorilla would be a better description


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Hunt is absolutely right to be pissed but he’s going about it the wrong way – You lose a lot of credibility when you start wishing people death via fire. There’s definitely been a concerted effort to clean up the UFC and it’s working pretty well. *Brock may be getting away with it *but Jones certainly didn’t, Chad Mendes certainly isn’t – They’re fucking up careers.
> 
> That said I don’t buy the bullshit that he knew/said as much beforehand so it doesn’t matter. Even Hunt himself admitted that he may not have cared had he won – Fact is he didn’t – He was beaten on the biggest stage of his career by a guy who was cheating. He has several losses/draws to guys who were cheating – I can very much understand the few honest guys at the top level being seriously frustrated. Who knows how much he’s been held back because of the rampant PED use in the sport.


Explain this. 

How did Brock get away with it? 

He's about to get a 2 year ban from MMA. Unless you're going to say that Brock always had the WWE which is right but that's not "getting away with it".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Explain this.
> 
> How did Brock get away with it?
> 
> He's about to get a 2 year ban from MMA. Unless you're going to say that Brock always had the WWE which is right but that's not "getting away with it".


Still got the fight, still got the payday, wasn't certain to fight again anyways and it just confirmed what everyone already knew.

Nothing like the damage done to Jones or Mendes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Got some bullshit special exemption too, that no other fighter ever would get, and still failed.













Other news, Shane Carwin making a comeback?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Other news, Shane Carwin making a comeback?


He says that every other week. Even if he does, he'll probably get injured like usual.

Heavyweight needs active fighters.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

https://streamable.com/m8eu

Nate handled himself quite well, love all the mainstream attention he is getting.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

So this guy has been so blatantly cheated out of possibly the biggest fight of his career and nobody from the UFC has even bothered to contact him to let him know we're he stands in all of this mess. You can understand why he's so mad when no one from the company he works for gives a shit, It must be infuriating.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Unorthodox said:


> So this guy has been so blatantly cheated out of possibly the biggest fight of his career and nobody from the UFC has even bothered to contact him to let him know we're he stands in all of this mess. You can understand why he's so mad when no one from the company he works for gives a shit, It must be infuriating.


He's already been contacted, Unorthox.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/7/26/12290998/ufcs-novitzky-contacts-mark-hunt-after-anti-ufc-rant


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Subtle advertising by Muscle Pharm there


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Mousasi VS Belfort at 204 :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Unorthodox said:


> So this guy has been so blatantly cheated out of possibly the biggest fight of his career and nobody from the UFC has even bothered to contact him to let him know we're he stands in all of this mess. You can understand why he's so mad when no one from the company he works for gives a shit, It must be infuriating.


tbh he says all of this stuff about how UFC is a horrible organization, not looking out for their performers and shit, yet I recall watching two guys with heart conditions nearly die in the cage a few months ago, when Bellator had Kimbo Slice and DaDa5000 in the biggest joke of a fight ever. And one of them actually IS dead now, and he was scheduled to fight for them again while he fucking died. They also let Ken Shamrock fight, who looks like a walking corpse held together by absurd amounts of roid abuse. 

Point being, UFC might have its issues with people juicing, but they are very normal issues that all of the other major sports also deal with. Bellator legitimately doesn't care about the health of their fighters, and will throw any freak show in there that might pop some ratings for them. So think about it like that....there's UFC...then there's Bellator. Is UFC seriously that bad in comparison because they have guys pissing hot?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

As someone who only watched my first MMA show at UFC 200 (and enjoyed it despite the lack of stoppages), would people recommend UFC 201 this weekend (we get it on BT sports here which I already pay for)? If so, which are the main matches to look forward to?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

safc-scotty said:


> As someone who only watched my first MMA show at UFC 200 (and enjoyed it despite the lack of stoppages), would people recommend UFC 201 this weekend (we get it on BT sports here which I already pay for)? If so, which are the main matches to look forward to?


Well if you compare 201 with the card from 200 and 202 its not that amazing. But the main-event is Robbie Lawler and that man is a must watch.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

safc-scotty said:


> As someone who only watched my first MMA show at UFC 200 (and enjoyed it despite the lack of stoppages), would people recommend UFC 201 this weekend (we get it on BT sports here which I already pay for)? If so, which are the main matches to look forward to?


Always watch a free UFC card. The main event is only one person, and usually it's the undercarders that make a show worth watching or not. Keep an eye out for Nikita Krylov and Justin Scoggins.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Nasty AF


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking god dam, I looked at the first pic and I thought that looked really good, then I scrolled down dam. 





Justin Scoggins is out cause he can't make weight. Fuck off


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Justin Scoggins is out cause he can't make weight. Fuck off


Bloody hell. It's hard enough to get Uncle Creepy to fight semi-regularly as is, without setbacks from his opponent.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

On the ufc site it says that 202 is on sunday










But fightpass says its on saturday










So which one is it saturday or sunday?!?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sunday in the UK (BST).

Saturday in the US.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:buffer


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Are they really gonna let that teenage boy fight that girl!?!? :vince4


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Are they really gonna let that teenage boy fight that girl!?!? :vince4


My first thought was : THEY'RE LETTING JUSTIN BIEBER fight a woman? :heyman5


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


>


Rogan is such a closet-homosexual 
just look at him. its not even funny


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

glenwo2 said:


> My first thought was : THEY'RE LETTING JUSTIN BIEBER fight a woman? :heyman5


She looks a bit like Ross Pearson IMO.

I shouldn't rag on her, she's a great fighter. But yeah, it's not a great look. Better than completely shaven, I guess.

Hard to get hyped for this one. I'll be watching, 'cause Robbie Lawler, but yeah not the strongest card, quite a few unknowns for me. But we've been spoiled with some big cards this year, and 202 just around the corner.

Here's my picks. I feel reasonably confident about the top three fights, but a lot of the rest is just blind guessing- either haven't seen them fight or they're so non-descript that I don't recall them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So what are the odds that tonight is better than 200 by a mile?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> So what are the odds that tonight is better than 200 by a mile?


Pretty good actually. 200 had a lot of names, but the action wasn't great. I think some of that was styles clashing (Cormier sticking strongly to his wrestling base against a talented striker) and also the pressure of a huge event like 200.

This one isn't as hyped, and the styles match up a bit better. Woodley might try and wrestle Lawler, but I can't see it working for 5 rounds. Rose will bring the violence as always, and I think Brown will wreck Ellenberger before he can get it to the mat. Even undercard fights like Krylov vs. Herman and Masvidal vs. Pearson promise action.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

going for the underdogs tonight, woodley and Karolina Kowalkiewicz and ellenberger


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't really care about this event so I'm just gonna record it, see you in about 12 hours.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

to be honest tho, most cards that aren't stacked most of them are bangers, they have finishes and not decisions


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm starting to worry about Pearson. That's 3 fights in a row where he's been overly tentative compared to how he was fighting a couple of years ago. Shitload of feints and measuring without really letting go. Compare his fights with Barboza and Stout to this year and it's a totally different fighter. Closest he's come is the third round of the Will Brooks fight.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

NASTY kick Herman took there. Got fucking slept.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nikita Krylov is fucking impressive


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Holy hell Ellenberger! Forgot about that power for a minute. I really like Matt Brown but that was excellent work by the Berger.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this main event has 'trap' fight written all over it for the champion.

It's no secret Robbie's camp is expecting this fight to be a cakewalk.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> this main event has 'trap' fight written all over it for the champion.
> 
> It's no secret Robbie's camp is expecting this fight to be a cakewalk.


With the way the straps have been changing hands recently i would not be surprised if Woodley wins


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow Karolina's clinch game is impressive as fuck, that was where the fight was won. 

All polish title fight should fucking lit, 

















*



Main event time. WAR LAWLER *


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

From the first second of the fight Robbie looked like he knew what was coming. Never seen him look so standoffish


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fastest win in welterweight championship history, knew Woodley had the explosion and power to beat Lawle,r was clean as it gets, nothing to be disappointed about,.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Woodley derailing y'alls dream fight! Wooo!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blacksplosive 


The lawler era of the welterweight division was great. Man I guess it's Woodley vs Wonderboy now


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> going for the underdogs tonight, woodley and Karolina Kowalkiewicz and ellenberger


Well done sir. Hope you put money on that, the return on a multi bet on those three would have been ridiculous.

Pretty sad about this. One, obviously shuts off the awesome Lawler vs. Wonderboy title fight, and two, we probably won't see a title fight from Woodley for another 18 months.

Okay, I'm just being salty. I'm sure he'll fight more now that he's got what he waited for.

But, what a crazy year 2016 has been for the UFC, huh?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

He's not the champ until USADA runs all of his samples.

He already fails the eye test.

Yes, I am salty as fuck.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Hopefully, Woodley is more active and less picky as champion than he was as a contender. Otherwise, welterweight might just become one of the least exciting division in the UFC. Won't surprise me if Ellenberger is named #1 contender.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol it wasn't Woodley's fault Hendricks is an unprofessional fuck and couldnt make weight, otherwise he would have fought. I can see the Woodley vs Thompson fight happening at the end of the year.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Woodley vs Diaz :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If your talking about Nick Diaz, no fucking way he gets a title shot lol. 

Diaz vs Lawler rematch I can see them making.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

On the bright side, I suppose it opens up the division and puts Rory MacDonald back into contention with a win or two.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

^^^Has he signed a new contract yet???

































SO much more excited for 202 than I was for 200. :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

not surprized at all.

And Joanna Champion isn't exactly shaking in her boots right now.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> ^^^Has he signed a new contract yet???


Nope, but holding a lopsided victory over the current champion could lead to him resigning.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I get putting Rodriguez in a main event on FS1 to promote him, but wouldn't putting him on the main card of McGregor/Diaz get more eyes on him, in hopes of putting the hype train into overdrive?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> not surprized at all.
> 
> And Joanna Champion isn't exactly shaking in her boots right now.


Would still be a good fight. JJ destroys anyone she fights. Fucking savage


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Bastar said:


> I get putting Rodriguez in a main event on FS1 to promote him, but wouldn't putting him on the main card of McGregor/Diaz get more eyes on him, in hopes of putting the hype train into overdrive?


Probably, but for pure entertainment's sake, I love that we're getting 5 rounds of Rodriguez vs. Bruce Leeroy.

As far as the welterweight division, I wouldn't mind seeing Rory vs. Robbie again. I know Lawler's 2-0 but it'd be amazing... plus it's a big name he can beat. :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So how many title changes is that?

And do you think USADA had anything to do with Lawler losing?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Or maybe its cause he got fucking caught with a bomb of a right hand?? How does USADA play into this?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Probably, but for pure entertainment's sake, I love that we're getting 5 rounds of Rodriguez vs. Bruce Leeroy.
> 
> As far as the welterweight division, I wouldn't mind seeing Rory vs. Robbie again. I know Lawler's 2-0 but it'd be amazing... plus it's a big name he can beat. :lol


Lawler vs. Cowboy. :banderas

I wouldn't mind MacDonald vs. Brown too.

Two fresh match ups.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Bastar said:


> Lawler vs. Cowboy. :banderas
> 
> I wouldn't mind MacDonald vs. Brown too.
> 
> Two fresh match ups.


Oh shit yeah. I still don't have my head around Cowboy as a welterweight yet, still see him as a lightweight. But yeah, I want to see that so badly now!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Or maybe its cause he got fucking caught with a bomb of a right hand?? How does USADA play into this?


An argument could be made, since look at Bigfoot/Hunt I and Bigfoot/Arlovski-present. For the record, I haven't looked into the drug test from 189 that some people are talking about, so I'm not saying it changed the outcome or had an direct impact on it. I won't question Lawler's durability or PED use, because Woodley has shown serious power his whole career.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL WTF Woodley just called out Nick Diaz on 202. Or GSP at 205. Asd said Wonderboy should fight Lawler lol comeon Tyron your not making any new fans saying that shit


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No banned substances maybe can't take bombs or win wars.

Someone asked a while back and said Robbie was the one guy he thought who's performance would change after USADA.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Oh shit yeah. I still don't have my head around Cowboy as a welterweight yet, still see him as a lightweight. But yeah, I want to see that so badly now!


Cowboy putting that beat down on Cote firmly planted him as a contender at 170 in my eyes. I can't wait for him to start mixing it up with the top 10, though Story has played the role of spoiler before, so you never know.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hasn't he fought twice since USADA come in though? And he went through 2 wars. Not saying its impossible, but I'll give him the benefit of the doubt until something comes out.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I did say that he could be picky as champion... :hbkshrug


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Yeah, but the 189 (first card with the testing, I believe) test in the supposedly fishy test. I haven't looked too much into it, since I only just heard about it before the card started today, so I too am giving the benefit of the doubt until something more concrete is shown.

We also can't look past the fact that concussions and blows to the head can result in your T naturally dropping. So any "physique changes" and low results could be the result of wars with MacDonald, Hendricks and Condit (plus any past wars).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bastar said:


> I did say that he could be picky as champion... :hbkshrug


Fuck sakes Woodley, going on about money fights. I think Diaz vs Lawler 2 is the bigger money fight anyway. Fight Wonderboy or gtfo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Fuck sakes Woodley, going on about money fights. I think Diaz vs Lawler 2 is the bigger money fight anyway. Fight Wonderboy or gtfo


What's wrong with wanting a money fight? Now I know Nick isn't in position to fight for a title, but neither is Dan Henderson nor was Condit. Besides, Wonderboy said he wanted Lawler, well he can have him.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Fuck sakes Woodley, going on about money fights. I think Diaz vs Lawler 2 is the bigger money fight anyway. Fight Wonderboy or gtfo


Money fights... dude doesn't even have a title defense to his name. :deanfpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cuase he's the one that sat out for 18 months and wouldnt fight unless it was for the title, granted it wasn't all his fault. But Now as soon as he's champ he's calling the shots?? And how is Nick Diaz even a big money fight for him, they have no history there, unlike Hnederson/Bisping or Diaz and Lawler.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

At least Condit and Henderson are active fighters and either ranked in the top 5 or have a victory over the champion. If he called out MacDonald? No problem, but he's calling out two fighters that are for all intents and purposes retired. GSP hasn't fought since 2013 and Diaz, while a little more active, hasn't won a fight since 2011.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fun Fact - Tyron Woodley, Daniel Cormier, Dominick Cruz and Michael Bisping. All FOX analysts, all UFC champions.


And also there isn't anything wrong with money fights if it ALSO MAKES SENSE, which in this case makes no sense.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*POST-201 FIGHTS TO MAKE IMO:*
Woodley vs. Wonderboy
Lawler vs. Cowboy
Karolina vs. Joanna
Rose vs. JoJo
Ellenberger vs. Nelson
Brown vs. MacDonald
Goyito vs. Wineland
Rivera vs. Saenz
Benoit vs. Uncle Creepy
Serrano vs. Moraga
Krylov vs. Shogun
Masvidal vs. Jouban
Hamilton vs. Ngannou
Reis vs. Bagautinov


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Woodley vs. Wonderboy
Lawler vs. Diaz
Karolina vs. Joanna
Rose vs. loser of Jojo/Pendred
Mccall vs Reis
Masvidal vs. Jouban
Ngannou vs Derricck Lewis
McDonald vs Loser of Maia/Condit
*
IMO*


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Woodley vs. Wonderboy
> Lawler vs. Diaz
> Karolina vs. Joanna
> *Rose vs. loser of Jojo/Pendred*
> ...


Didn't realize JoJo was fighting Andrade, should be fun.

Also, I like the idea of Ngannou and Lewis, didn't think of that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rockhold 1st round KO to Bisping
Werdum 1st Round KO to Stipe
Dos Anjos 1st Round KO to Alvarez
Lawler 1st round KO to Woodley
Tate 1st round Submission to Nunes


Insane year for champions so far man.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

"I'm a mean individual, and this is what I do for a living, so I would have had no problem doing the same to him." - Robbie Lawler on whether or not he found it weird fighting a training partner.

Even in defeat, Robbie Lawler is a fighter at heart.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I did terrible, but I fucking CALLED IT!

The whole "Taking souls" thing just sounds to me like a guy that drinks to much of his kool aid. Add to the fact Woodley trained so long for this fight, and that every champion except MM lose. I just made sense.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Bastar said:


> *POST-201 FIGHTS TO MAKE IMO:*
> Brown vs. MacDonald


I don't think Rory wants to fight in the UFC anymore.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

GSP vs. Woodley seems like a better match-up for GSP than Lawler and Condit. Do people even remember that Condit knocked down GSP in one of the early rounds but couldn't capitalize on it? And that was a GSP who was at the peak of his capacity as a fighter. Not the wornout guy who had a hard time with Roid Hendricks a year later.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Woodley ducking Wonderboy already


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Doesn't surprise me with Woodley. Guy wants to make as much championship money as possible and enjoy a decent run. Wonderboy would beat his ass, so he wants to fight Diaz who hasn't had a win in years.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I think Diaz/Cowboy would be a great return match for Nick. Would get him a W and then win can talk about big money fights.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

cablegeddon said:


> GSP vs. Woodley seems like a better match-up for GSP than Lawler and Condit. Do people even remember that Condit knocked down GSP in one of the early rounds but couldn't capitalize on it? And that was a GSP who was at the peak of his capacity as a fighter. Not the wornout guy who had a hard time with Roid Hendricks a year later.


It was in Round 3 after GSP had won the first two rounds easily and he sure as fuck tried to capitalize, GSP just weathered the storm and still won a lopsided decision. It was also post-knee surgery and following a year long layoff, so he wasn't exactly at his peak capacity. Welterweight is stacked, there's no easy match ups in the Top 15.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

They better not fuck over Wonderboy or i'm gonna be pissed.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't think there is anybody else you can even make a case for in getting the next WW Title shot. 

Unless somebody has completely slipped my mind.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> So what are the odds that tonight is better than 200 by a mile?


I'd say....this and 200 was about even with 200 getting the very slight nod due to Brock's presence. 




Trifektah said:


> *He's not the champ until USADA runs all of his samples.*
> 
> He already fails the eye test.
> 
> Yes, I am salty as fuck.


Yep. I'm not salty myself but Tyron definitely does not pass the eye test unless he's discovered some hi-tech PEDs that are basically undetectable to USADA.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> I don't think there is anybody else you can even make a case for in getting the next WW Title shot.
> 
> Unless somebody has completely slipped my mind.


Nope its def Wonderboy. Just hope UFC has enough sense to make it happen


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Look GSP is only gonna come back for either a big money fight like Conor or becoming a two weight world champion.

The Diaz brothers don't give a fuck about belts, there only in it for the big money fights. Woodley is not a big draw so why would they give a fuck.

People bitch about Conor not fighting and defending his title, but here comes Alvarez saying he wants Conor or Nate even though Khabib, Furgason and Dos Anjos deserve it way more. And now Woodley who was with his stupid as qoute "Wonderboy says he want Lawler so you got him" he said he wanted the winner of your fight you idiot, and he's the last person that should bitch because the WW is full of talented guys that people want to see.

On the other hand, I get why they want big money fights. They don't get paid shit, I don't know how much a champion makes more then a contender but I can tell you it ain't much.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> I don't think there is anybody else you can even make a case for in getting the next WW Title shot.
> 
> Unless somebody has completely slipped my mind.


Maybe Maia if he stops Condit because of the age factor, but outside of that off chance, I don't really seeing anyone deserving a title shot outside of those two. Realistically, Woodley should be able to attempt to defend the title at least twice by the middle of next year, but we'll see.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He didnt take any damage and said he'd be willing to fight at 202 lol, so he can fight at least once more this year


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

went 3 for 3 last night, pretty impressive win by woodley, kind of a bitch tho for ducking thompson, and calling out diaz, i get you wan't money but come on man.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why MMA is the greatest sport and craziest sport in the fucking world and we're only half way through the year.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Lets go diaz, might as well try to humble him, since the first loss sure didn't


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think it's amazing that they've had as good a year as they have, with injuries, doping scandals, etc popping up every single month. Compare that to like WWE, who had a bunch of guys injured going into Mania this year and their product became worst of all time shit, but the UFC just uses these opportunities to make new stars and deliver exciting moments.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I honestly can't call the second fight, its balanced nicely for me. Both have had a full training camp and are preparing accordingly so it's impossible for me to call it. Obviously Nate winning the first fight was a brilliant display but Conor gassed quickly after the first round which he put a lot of effort in to so I don't think he will make that mistake again. Iv never been this hyped for a UFC bout before it's going to be huge, I just hope we get our money's worth and it's all out war for 3/4 rounds.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Just caught 201. Lawler


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Why MMA is the greatest sport and craziest sport in the fucking world and we're only half way through the year.


Is that Brock smiling at the bottom-left at Hunt? :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay...nevermind. That shit was already discussed.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bubz said:


> Just caught 201. Lawler


He's 34 and had a lot of wars. I wasn't too shocked that he lost. Still a huge fan of his.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I reckon we'll see GSP vs. Woodley at UFC 205. That card needs a huge name for the venue and what would be more suitable than the return of quite possibly the only clean GOAT contender left?

Ideally I'd love to see Maia get the next title shot but he'll get passed over for Wonderboy because his style isn't that thrilling for casual fans. Unless of course he pulls a miraculous KO of Condit out of his ass this month.....

We're only 18 days away from 202 :drose


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i would love to see diaz vs woodley at 202 but doubt it, plus diaz doesn't really deserve it, i can't believe woodley is being a wuss and not giving thompson his shot.Just like Bisping vs Hendo, Souza would whip them both.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

RDA vs Ferguson targeted for TUF Finale November 5th.

As for the MSG card, here's what I'd propose:

McGregor vs Aldo
Wonderboy vs Woodley or Alvarez vs Khabib
Weidman vs Rockhold 2
Frankie Edgar vs Max Halloway
Aljamain Sterling vs Cody Garbrandt

Young-Jay-Check vs Karolina the night prior if they're deciding to have back to back cards like they usually do on huge events.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> RDA vs Ferguson targeted for TUF Finale November 5th.


Noice! :mark: And that must mean Khabib's finally about to receive his title shot :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

khabib is a great fighter


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hope to god Khabib gets the next shot. 

0% chance Woodley/Diaz happens at 200. maybe less than that.

This card this weekend is beyond bottom of the barrel. Nothing I can get excited for.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

You're right. There is no chance of that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RDA vs Ferguson
Khabib vs Alvarez
Barboza vs Chisea?


God 155 is so fun to make matchups


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

good division


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

One of the new MMA rules:

In the standing position, a fighter that moves their arm(s) toward their opponent with an open hand, fingers pointing at the opponent's face/eyes, will be a foul. Referees are to prevent this dangerous behavior by communicating clearly to fighters. Fighters are directed to close their fists or point their fingers straight in the air when reaching toward their opponent.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/760939741395034112


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cant say Cyborg ducks anyone, she's down for a throwdown with anybody


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

They should just create a Featherweight division already. It's inevitable so they might as well strike whilst that division has a viable attraction IMO. Competition will arise once female fighters see that the UFC is invested.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> They should just create a Featherweight division already. It's inevitable so they might as well strike whilst that division has a viable attraction IMO. Competition will arise once female fighters see that the UFC is invested.


I agree but they need to make some room in the budget. I say we rid ourselves of the 125 division! No one wants that shit.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

They should make a FW division, big women can't compete in the UFC because the can't make 135.

Has someone watch MMA beat, suddenly throwing the race card in there like that.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Has someone watch MMA beat, suddenly throwing the race card in there like that.


Luke "White Guilt" Thomas... That shit was fucking ridiculous. 

He even brought up Cormier and that he is not liked because he's black... while these same white fans were treating Jon Jones like a hero at the same press conferences. Fucking dumbass.

I think that's the only way to stay relevant in mainstream media. You have to be a hardcore white guilt liberal. Whether it's Luke or if you look at guys like Skip Bayless (and now Max Kellerman), they all say the same exact shit.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.skysports.com/more-sport...-fight-dan-henderson-at-ufc-204-in-manchester



> Britain’s UFC champion Michael Bisping has promised to smash Dan Henderson "to bits" after confirming their Manchester fight.
> 
> The Lancashire fighter will return home to put his middleweight championship on the line on October 8 at UFC 204 against Henderson in an attempt to avenge his most damaging career defeat.
> 
> ...


:dance :dance :dance

UFC Middleweight Championship bout: Michael Bisping vs. Dan Henderson
Middleweight bout: Gegard Mousasi vs. Vitor Belfort

Hopefully they will get this card stacked


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mousasi vs. Belfort???????


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

White Guilt? What am I missing?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Mousasi vs. Belfort???????


Belfort been ducking Moose for years


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone watching Caceres v Yair tonight?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I watch every UFC event so yea, not really excited but the last event till 202 baby!!


----------



## Oiky (Oct 23, 2014)

i'll be watching


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Is there a thread anywhere on this forum discussing Mcgregor's shot at WWE stars? I can't find nothing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Won't be watching the card tonight. But will def watch highlights and the fight companion later on.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Show started hot and is cooling rapidly.

And for the first time, the ladies truly put on a shit show.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

If anyone saw Yair/Caceres, you all saw one hell of an entertaining scrap. 

"Ninja shit" all over the place. It was like watching an action movie.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking love it, :lmao :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

glenwo2 said:


> If anyone saw Yair/Caceres, you all saw one hell of an entertaining scrap.
> 
> "Ninja shit" all over the place. It was like watching an action movie.



... and you got to see another retarded judge. 49-46 Caceres? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ yeah. That was Cecil-Peoples-level retarded. fpalm

I think Alex won Rds 3 and 4. He could've stolen the fight in Rd 5 if Yair didn't cancel the Takedown Alex got with one of his own. 

Judge McCleary was high on crack apparently. I would've understood 48-47 Caceres since the fight was so damn close but there's no way that Alex earned a 49-46 score.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Rated R™ said:


> Is there a thread anywhere on this forum discussing Mcgregor's shot at WWE stars? I can't find nothing.


It's on the General WWE section.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There was a werid score in the Maryna Moroz fight as well. 30-27 one way and 29-28 the other way. Fucked up


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> There was a werid score in the Maryna Moroz fight as well. 30-27 one way and 29-28 the other way. Fucked up


That whole fight was fucking retarded.

Moroz landed 17 of 251 sig strike attempts for a whopping 6.7% accuracy, that shouldn't be happening in a professional fight, let alone the UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did y'all see Conor getting owned by the WWE roster? 

"_Oh you're welcome for your gimmick_"

:ha


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bastar said:


> That whole fight was fucking retarded.
> 
> Moroz landed 17 of 251 sig strike attempts for a whopping 6.7% accuracy, that shouldn't be happening in a professional fight, let alone the UFC.


maybe the other chick was a female dominic cruz. :troll


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So apparently Shane Carwin wants to come back...

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/17217937/former-ufc-interim-heavyweight-champion-shane-carwin-planning-come-retirement

:larry


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

0 interest in Shane Carwin coming back. His cardio only lasted 90 seconds when he was 5 years younger. Only going to last 45 seconds now.

there are times when 30-27 both ways can be justified. Serra/Lytle comes to mind.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Crazy thing is Carwin could easily come back and become HW Champ with how old and shallow HW is.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Crazy thing is Carwin could easily come back and become HW Champ with how old and shallow HW is.


I wouldn't go that far. Sure Overeem is chinny but Carwin has a limited gas tank and the majority of the division are superior strikers compared to him IMO. Remember what Cigano did to him?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ladies & Gentlemen I present to you the current UFC Light Heavyweight Champion.....



Spoiler: :mj4


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Crazy thing is Carwin could easily come back and become HW Champ with how old and shallow HW is.


I highly doubt that. I don't see him beating any of Miocic, Overeem, Velasquez, JDS, or Werdum. 

The guy I'm interested in seeing more of is Francis Ngannou. He could be a real player in the division.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ man...forget Miocic, Overeem, Velasquez, JDS, or Werdum.


I don't think Shane can beat USADA! :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

With Shanes world altering power though, all it takes is one half decent punch. He'd easily get back in the top 10/fringe top 5, and could keep going from there with his wrestling and power.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Carwin is 41 years old.

He wouldn't get anywhere close to the HW Title now. Any time of long run would result in a sub .500 record.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Hendo is 45 and is fighting for the strap now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> Carwin is 41 years old.
> 
> He wouldn't get anywhere close to the HW Title now. Any time of long run would result in a sub .500 record.


This is HW we're talking about though. The top 10 is littered with guys who are 40 or nearly 40. Werdum is 39, AA is 37, Hunto is 42 and Barnett is 38. Then everyone else outside of JDS and Stipe are mid 30s. Its not a young division, a decade after their peaks Barnett and AA are still top 10.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

The HW division is a joke outside of Hunt, JDS, Rothwell, Cain, and Werdum.

Shane wouldn't beat any of those guys anyways.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Provo said:


> Hendo is 45 and is fighting for the strap now.


Hendo has remained active whilst Carwin has been retired though. And he's a vastly superior fighter IMO.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Love it. Completely ignoring the elephant in the room (USADA) when it comes to Carwin. Carwin would need TRT in massive doses and other shit if he wanted to compete again at the age of 41. (don't bring up Dan....he's probably on something and has never been caught, I bet). :lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763223796870418432
Oh god he's gonna fucking die


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

To be fair its a 3 second clip only. But...................... he's probably going to get whooped








































God haven't been so pumped and intrigued by a fight since Conor/Aldo


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763223796870418432
> Oh god he's gonna fucking die


 That poor guy having to sell for Punk in sparring...


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763223796870418432
> Oh god he's gonna fucking die


From the top WWE superstar to MMA tomato can. Might as well bring in Royce Gracie to fight him.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

El Dandy said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763223796870418432
> Oh god he's gonna fucking die



In all fairness this could have been filmed at the end of a long day of training/sparring and deep into round 5 of a session. Also it could be a old clip








































































































Actually thinking about it :nah

Hes fucked

:duck


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I for one will be rooting for Punk. Yeah he can be a bit of a douche at times but at least he's willing to chase his dream and actually step inside the Octagon. That alone takes brass balls. Sure he's used his fame to pull some strings but why not compete on the biggest stage and make some money while you're at it?

Man this Conor vs. Diaz rematch is making my brain do somersaults. I keep going back and forth trying to pick a winner. I honestly believe people are unfairly writing McGregor off, his preparation for this shows me that he's taking this fight very seriously. While on the other hand Nate seems a little preocupied with all these TV appearances.

:larry time to re-watch the first fight again and see if that helps :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Forgot to check my results for Fight Night 92. Not bad (Y)











[/IMG]


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GSP is coming back baby!



> "*I don't want to be an exception, because I was very outspoken about performance-enhancing drugs. It would be bad for my reputation if I would have an exemption. I don't want to have a free pass, I want to be like everybody else. That's why I'll be starting the process Aug 10. I don't have any fight yet, but it's gonna happen now, because I'm getting tested, if I'm getting tested it's for a reason*."


http://www.mmamania.com/2016/8/10/12428242/georges-st-pierre-officially-reenters-usada-testing-pool-ahead-of-ufc-return-mma


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want Punk to do respectable.....but I am doubtful.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763490040932556800
I hope to god this rumor is false.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Legit 2 of my 3 favorite fighters! Gone be awesome.

Inb4 drugs....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol why???? That build up.... :dome


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Lol why???? That build up.... :done


I am sure the trash talking and build up would be entertaining but stylistically it's a horrible match up. There's also no reason for Nick to be facing a Middleweight who's coming out of retirement, he should be having a rematch with Robbie Lawler at Welterweight!

It just makes no sense to me, there's better and more meaningful match ups out there for both guys.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rothwell vs. Werdum is off of 203 due to Ben getting a knee injury. The UFC are looking for a replacement opponent.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/injury-forces-ben-rothwell-out-of-ufc-203-co-main-event-with-fabricio-werdum

EDIT - Looks like The Black Beast wants some......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/763798562308141056


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*BLACK BEAST UP IN THIS HOE *


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Travis Browne is replacing Rothwell for a second shot at Werdum. I don't really see any way Browne doesn't get fucked up, unless Werdum comes in with a terrible game plan like he did against Stipe.

The Nick vs Chael pressers would be insane. Bound to be some of the most entertaining stuff of the year.

8 days till Conor makes it one a piece to set up the NY trilogy fight. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I dont think UFC will risk Conor fighting Nate a third time unfortunately and its almost no chance it happens at New York, but fuck who knows. 



And why the fuck is Browne fighting so soon right after he get destroyed by Cain?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conor McGregor vs. Jose Aldo II would be more likely to happen in New York IMO. Or IF Conor avenges his loss to Nate Diaz then maybe they'll do McGregor vs. Eddie Alvarez. A third fight will be put on the back burner until next year, say, maybe the Super Bowl weekend card.

Not really feeling that Fabricio Werdum vs. Travis Browne rematch at all. Browne better fight like his life depends on it because he's been looking like hot garbage lately.

Shit! I just realized that with GSP now entering the four month testing period with USADA he's no longer eligible for the New York card :cry

GSP vs. Woodley in December then I guess.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “*I fully expect Conor to come back and defend his 145-pound title*,” White said. “*I think that Nate feels his brother should have the fight at 170, but Nick is not going to come back and fight for the title right away. There are other guys deserving of a title shot. Stephen ‘Wonderboy’ Thompson is going to fight for the 170-pound title and then we’ll see what happens with Nick and Nate*.”












http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/dana-white-win-or-lose-mcgregor-back-to-145-and-stephen-thompson-gets-tyron-woodley

Well it's settled then, no money fight for Woodley and Conor's going back to Featherweight after the rematch :bjpenn

I wonder who GSP's going to face on his return? :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking glad they're doing Wonderboy vs Woodley.





There's no problem with Woodley wanting a money fight, but its still UFC responsibility to make the right fights.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> There's no problem with Woodley wanting a money fight, but its still UFC responsibility to make the right fights.


Bisping vs Hendo - Champ vs #13 ?
Lawler vs Condit - Champ vs guy on a one fight streak
Conor vs Nate 2 - Conor has a couple bodies at 145 to fight. You know guys who want the title he's NEVER defended.
GSP vs Nick - Just gets a shot

"Credibility" of fights only flew out the window with Woodley. Wonder why?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bisping vs Hendo - I dont agree with this fight either, but at least they have history and exciting fight the first time, no one gives FUCK about Woodley/Diaz compared to a Diaz/Lawler II

Conor vs Nate 2 - Did you forget Conor was suppose to RDA, and hes the one that pulled out. Then Aldo says he wasn't ready. Conor also didnt CALL OUT NATE himself. 

GSP vs Nick - What do you mean he just got a shot, they were suppose to fight anyway and it fell out. Nick was still active back then and only lost to Condit. 

None of your examples are the same as Woodley calling out someone who hasn't over a year ago. Except Bisping/Hendo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Woodley also called out the unbeaten champion GSP. People seem to forget that.

History or not, Jacare should be fighting for gold! Bisping is not Mighty Mouse. He hasn't cleaned out his division 1 and a half times.

A lot of people called out Conor, thing is, save for RDA at the time, none of them belonged in the spot. And my point was that THE REMATCH, hence the 2, shouldn't be happening. Conor is of his mark by 25 pounds and was only there to keep the show alive.

Active or not you don't lose your way into a world title main event fight with the biggest star in the company.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont really get why Woodleys been given such a hard time for wanting money fights, and not necessarily facing the top contender. This is the UFC, it actually seems rare thesedays that a genuine deserving contender gets the Title shot. Frankie Edgar lost 3 Title fights in a row, Cain got an instant rematch, Condit gets one when he's 2-3 in his last 5 and has a 1 fight win streak. Woodley wanting Nick or GSP isn't that crazy by UFCs own standards.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The thing that gets me is people are jumping on Woodley straight away just for voicing his opinion. If you're in that type of position and want a big money fight then of course you're going to grasp the opportunity and attempt to set up an encounter with GSP and Diaz. People were claiming he was ducking Wonderboy when his first defense hasn't even been arranged yet unk2 If the UFC order him to face Stephen next and he refuses then you can start labeling him a ducker.

It's funny how rankings and titles suddenly matter when there's a champion that few seem to like :mj Don't get me wrong, Wonderboy has worked hard and he's a tremendous fighter but fans are overreacting like crazy right now. It's not like GSP is a nobody, he's a serious GOAT contender who's got the leverage to supersede the entire division IMO. Remember, he walked away as the champion. It's not like he left after a string of loses.

And Demian Maia will be just as worthy of a title shot IF he beats Carlos Condit in impressive fashion. But nobody is up in arms about him being overlooked because his style is not "exciting" enough.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks like aldo/mcgregor and woodley/Thompson are in works ufc for205


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Does anyone if there will be a UFC 203 press conference, and if so when is it? Or hasn't it been announced yet.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> Looks like aldo/mcgregor and woodley/Thompson are in works ufc for205


Link? Dana's comments the other day weren't an official announcement BTW.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Link? Dana's comments the other day weren't an official announcement BTW.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/dana-w...o-145-and-stephen-thompson-gets-tyron-woodley

just speculation, rumors from a mma group I'm in, I could see it happening since it be in new york. Depending if mcgregor will win.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If Dana says it, take it to the bank......

Don't think he has ever gone back on his word once in his life.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Dana obviously goes back on his word.. but I am just saying it looks like diaz wants gsp again, even tho idk why


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/dana-w...o-145-and-stephen-thompson-gets-tyron-woodley
> 
> just speculation, rumors from a mma group I'm in, I could see it happening since it be in new york. Depending if mcgregor will win.


I could definitely see both fights landing on that card but nothing has been announced yet.

Conor McGregor vs. Jose Aldo II or Eddie Alvarez all hinges on how he performs in the Diaz rematch. If he ends up looking spectacular I wouldn't be shocked to see him get a crack at the Lightweight title.

The Welterweight situation on the other hand is interesting. Dana might want the Wonderboy fight next but Woodley is pushing hard for GSP. I can't imagine GSP would of entered the USADA testing period if it wasn't for a big fight. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

John Lineker vs. John Dodson set for UFC Fight Night 96 :banderas

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/john-dodson-meets-john-lineker-in-ufc-fight-night-96-main-event


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WWE are fucking Dweebs. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Conor Mcgregor John Cena song

[YOUTUBE]NN63ytVsI[/YOUTUBE]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-NN63ytVsI


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764980595550195712
Interesting...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/764980595550195712


He seems cocky :homer2

What a roller coaster this guy's career has been :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck him


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jon Jones telling others to be good.......


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Good fighter terrible with choices lol
jon jones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*IT'S FIGHT WEEK.* :mark:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Damn, I should have waited a couple of days before watching 'Bad Blood'. Now I'm too hyped to wait 5 more days.

Fortunately we have the CM Punk documentary, Embedded and the press conference on Wednesday.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/geor...odley-after-failed-negotiations-with-the-ufc/

Looks like the GSP vs. Woodley fight if off the table. Woodley then said on some podcast that he's willing to wait as long as it takes to get either GSP or Nick. He's been champion of all 2 weeks and it already one of my least favourite champions.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Also, B.J. Penn vs. Ricardo Lamas set as the main event of UFC Fight Night Manila (October 15).

I don't know how I feel about this one, I'm still holding out for B.J. having something left. :mj2


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Felice Herrig's bum from 3:10...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bastar said:


> http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/geor...odley-after-failed-negotiations-with-the-ufc/


:gameover

I was really looking forward to seeing GSP back in action unk3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC 204*
> 
> Michael Bisping vs. Dan Henderson
> Vitor Belfort vs. Gegard Mousasi
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/ufc-204-bisping-vs-henderson-2-gets-7-bouts-3-a-m-local-start-time-for-main-card

:jjones

Love the Belfort vs. Mousasi fight :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bastar said:


> Looks like the GSP vs. Woodley fight if off the table. Woodley then said on some podcast that he's willing to wait as long as it takes to get either GSP or Nick. He's been champion of all 2 weeks and it already one of my least favourite champions.


Why? A bunch of guys wait for opponents or just don't defend cause of injuries.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Embedded episodes coming in HOT lads!!!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

So close boys! Saturday gotta hurry up


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why? A bunch of guys wait for opponents or just don't defend cause of injuries.



Stop it. This fucking guy is out for a year and a half, shows up once and thinks he can call his shots when he couldn't draw flies to shit. On top of that, one of the guys he would like to fight hasn't gotten a win in 5 fucking years. For the love of God, put him inside that cage with Wonderboy and lock the door behind them. His behavior has been absolutely disgraceful. This is not the way a true champion acts.

... and Luke Thomas can still shove that race card up his ass.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Stop it. This fucking guy is out for a year and a half, shows up once and thinks he can call his shots when he couldn't draw flies to shit. On top of that, one of the guys he would like to fight hasn't gotten a win in 5 fucking years. For the love of God, put him inside that cage with Wonderboy and lock the door behind them. His behavior has been absolutely disgraceful. This is not the way a true champion acts.
> 
> ... and Luke Thomas can still shove that race card up his ass.


Why hasn't Conor been at 145 since 2015?

And what's Luke Thomas have to do with this?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Why hasn't Conor been at 145 since 2015?
> 
> And what's Luke Thomas have to do with this?


Is Conor sitting on the sidelines or calling out dudes who haven't won a fight in years? No and no. He wanted to challenge for the 155 title when Dos Anjos was destroying everyone and even when Dos Anjos pulled out Conor didn't take a break. How is that the same as calling out fucking Nick Diaz (last win in 2011) and saying if he doesn't get his wish he's gonna sit out as long as it takes? You'd really have to explain that to me. 

If he could have gotten GSP to return in a few months, I could have accepted that even though Wonderboy should be next in line. Now it's not happening so don't tell me you're willing to sit out another year to see if they can get a deal done then. That's fucking bullshit, no matter how you want to spin it.


... and Luke Thomas thinks you're racist if you don't like a black UFC Champion.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I thought GSP was in the testing pool already?

And when did I bring up Luke Thomas?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> And when did I bring up Luke Thomas?


I did and you asked about it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> I did and you asked about it.


Let me rephrase. What made _you_ bring up Luke Thomas?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Let me rephrase. What made _you_ bring up Luke Thomas?


I apologize, but he annoyed the shit ouf of me with that crap on the MMA Beat a couple of weeks ago. Now every single time I think of Woodley that garbage pops into my head. I'll try not to bring it up all the time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> I apologize, but he annoyed the shit ouf of me with that crap on the MMA Beat a couple of weeks ago. Now every single time I think of Woodley that garbage pops into my head. I'll try not to bring it up all the time.


I remember that now. But why just Luke? Ariel was asking the same questions and added more names like Rashad and DJ.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I remember that now. But why just Luke? Ariel was asking the same questions and added more names like Rashad and DJ.


There's a big difference between asking questions and stating things as if they were facts. Luke was straight up "If you're white and you don't like Woodley, Cormier or Mighty Mouse it's definitely because you regularly attend Klan rallies".


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> There's a big difference between asking questions and stating things as if they were facts. Luke was straight up "If you're white and you don't like Woodley, Cormier or Mighty Mouse it's definitely because you regularly attend Klan rallies".


I think that was just an "off the cuff" sell the topic headline type of remark. I don't follow any journalists, IDK if this is his thing but I think it was less than lethal. Especially given the topic being discussed.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I think that was just an "off the cuff" sell the topic headline type of remark. I don't follow any journalists, IDK if this is his thing but I think it was less than lethal. Especially given the topic being discussed.



I disagree. Luke always struck me as the SJW type. Wouldn't even be shocked if I found out that he donated money to #BlackLivesMatter . 

But enough about him. The bigger, more important issue is that Woodley sucks.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> But enough about him. The bigger, more important issue is that Woodley sucks.


How does Woodley suck? He 1HKO'ed the champ and is now playing the game like everyone else.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> How does Woodley suck? He 1HKO'ed the champ and is now playing the game like everyone else.



I think I've explained why I think he sucks. If you want to disagree, that's fine.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Woodley does not suck (that word should be banned in general. Sick of hyperbole plaguing this forum) but he does make it easy for fans to dislike him.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

So apparently Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy at 185 lbs is being targeted for UFC 205, that could be a fun scrap. How do you think Rashad does at 185?


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bastar said:


> So apparently Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy at 185 lbs is being targeted for UFC 205, that could be a fun scrap. How do you think Rashad does at 185?


Rashed seems to be past his prime. So I don't know how it's going to go down.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bastar said:


> So apparently Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy at 185 lbs is being targeted for UFC 205, that could be a fun scrap. How do you think Rashad does at 185?


Could be interesting :jjones

It's just a pity Rashad didn't move down to Middleweight after Jones defeated him. Back then he could of made a decent run in the division IMO.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Could be interesting :jjones
> 
> It's just a pity Rashad didn't move down to Middleweight after Jones defeated him. Back then he could of made a decent run in the division IMO.


But dat Silva!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> But dat Silva!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


>


What does Biz Markie have to do with this?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765611678071271424
The King is back. Long live the King! :jonjones


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So obviously this means Brock didn't take that drug you all thought he took, too, right? I can't wait til like 10 years from now when it comes out how UFC bought their way out of this situation.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

How this guy does it I'll never know.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I saw the the tweet and wanted to post that immediately. So many questions.

If its not estrogen blockers, what is it?

Is the drug that he took legal?

How did USADA fucked up? They had two blood samples and both came out hot.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Didn't Jon maintain that it was a tainted supplement? Maybe it's just that simple :draper2 Isn't that what happened to Yoel Romero?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Could be, Could be not. With the phrase "tainted supplements" being used by everybody that's getting caught I'm not so sure.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I disagree. Luke always struck me as the SJW type. Wouldn't even be shocked if I found out that he donated money to #BlackLivesMatter .
> 
> But enough about him. The bigger, more important issue is that Woodley sucks.


Don't know if BLM since he's not black



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765611678071271424
> The King is back. Long live the King! :jonjones


Honestly the hell with Bones Jones a great fighter but a POS human being.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Just watched Part 1 on The Evolution of Punk on Fight Pass. Very interesting watch. They're displaying everything, from his first time hitting the pads to his first time sparring. This is part of a longer story detailing his whole almost 2 year development. Even in the footage from his first time hitting pads with Duke to his pre-sparring warm up 2 months into his training, there's definite striking improvement, some nice snap to his strikes the second time around.

His sparring is interesting, he faces a 6-2 fighter who has a background as a college wrestler. For a jujitsu guy, he struggles a lot to get off the bottom and out of subs, tapped in two out of three simulation rounds.

It's hard to put much stock in this, because it seems like week by week they'll unveil more of Punk's ability. While the footage is real, I'm sure it's edited to fit a narrative. Based on this first ep, I'd give Punk a better chance of catching Gall with a nice punch or knee to end things rather than a sub, but let's see where things go in this doco series. Very well put together, I thought, can't wait to see the next one.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The manager's got his guy off again. Pretty easy to find a supplement once you know what to look for.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Didn't Jon maintain that it was a tainted supplement? Maybe it's just that simple :draper2 Isn't that what happened to Yoel Romero?





> According to White, Jones allegedly took another product that he didn't know contained the banned substances.
> 
> Unfortunately for Jones, he didn't disclose the additional substance he was taking to USADA ahead of his fight and that could still potentially land him in some hot water over the incident.
> 
> ...



Nobody is talking about a tainted supplement. Is ignorance and being an unprofessional retard now gonna be a valid excuse again? Sorry, but there is absolutely no reason to go back to worshipping this fool.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He'll find another way to fuck up somehow. 






Fuck Jon


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/765687997769494528


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

202 Press Conference in less then 45 minutes.

Hope the sound works now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZ-1fkPEwtU


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conor's late so they started without him. Oh boy.....


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh my god :lmao


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

WTF just happend! That was crazy!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Diaz trying to start a god damn gang war.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Amazing :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766011617699991552


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Conor gets riled up so fucking easy with Diaz :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:sodone


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't think anybody should worry about this overselling 200. Because now I'm 100% sure thats gonna happen, this is gonna have some massive media attention. It will blow up for sure.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Nick Diaz is fucking crazy. :lmao Dude was ready to throw down.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That was fucking awesome. Did I miss something, though? Why did Nate and his crew start walking out and throwing bottles in the first place?




> Provo said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think anybody should worry about this overselling 200. Because now I'm 100% sure thats gonna happen, this is gonna have some massive media attention. It will blow up for sure.


That was gonna happen, anyway. Even without this press conference, they were gonna beat 200.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

There's no doubt, this is going to do huge. :lmao @ how pissed Dana was through that whole thing though.

Tbh Diaz came off as a dick there I thought. Conor better not let that get to him or he's fucked. It'd be a shame too since he's been taking this fight so seriously.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> @ how pissed Dana was through that whole thing though.


He's not gonna be pissed anymore once he sees the PPV number.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Conor arrived early trying to state that he runs he show, Nate left early and denied him the chance to go on with his script.

solid move


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah I thought it was gangster as fuck when he walked out with his crew but when they started launching shit at Conor who wasn't doing anything, thats a little ridiculous. Even it was entertaining as fuck.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Wait, people actually think that wasn't a work?


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Wait, people actually think that wasn't a work?


You really think Dana's going to stage a presser where bottles are being flung around :dana


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Conor is a fucking god amongst men


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bucky Barnes said:


>


:banderas


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Helwani said he definitely thought it was not a work. Personally, I don't give a fuck. I was thoroughly sports entertained, work or shoot.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't think they'd stage a work, where if one of those bottles hit a fan, they'd get sued tbh


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Cipher said:


> I don't think they'd stage a work, where if one of those bottles hit a fan, they'd get sued tbh



Some of those bottles from Camp Diaz definitely came up short, looked like they might have hit a couple of fans/media members.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> You really think Dana's going to stage a presser where bottles are being flung around :dana


Seems more likely than the alternative IMO. Maybe I missed something but there didn't seem to be a spark to set either of them off this much. Conor and Nate seemed relatively cool with each other before this. It's a bit suspicious that this happens right before the fight. It seemed like the closing segment of a go-home RAW.

It mightn't necessarily have been planned, but I'd be surprised if they were actually as angry and riled up as they let on they were.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

doubt it was a work so much as a fairly shameless attempt on both parts to add a few more buys, Nate had probably planned to walk out with his crew, both middle fingers blazing, but Conor arrived so late that hanging around at all shows you give somewhat of a fuck, whole thing came off awkward


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea Diaz should be glad he can throw punches, cause he bottle throwing skills is shit.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"Conor don't throw those fuckin- CONOR! CONOR"

:chlol

He sounds like some soccer mom telling of his kid.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Seems more likely than the alternative IMO. Maybe I missed something but there didn't seem to be a spark to set either of them off this much. Conor and Nate seemed relatively cool with each other before this. It's a bit suspicious that this happens right before the fight. It seemed like the closing segment of a go-home RAW.
> 
> It mightn't necessarily have been planned, but I'd be surprised if they were actually as angry and riled up as they let on they were.


Maybe Nate planned it to upset Conor. But the closer the fight the more hotter the rivalry gets.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

"Conor don't throw those fuckin... CONOR! CONOR!"

"Nate started it!"

"I don't care go to your room!"


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Diaz clearly wanted to get in Conors head before the fight and it obviously worked. Pretty sure it was a planned move by Diaz and his crew sure, but no way Conor knew about that or anyone else there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nate probably walked off because he couldn't be arsed listening to Conor's shtick. I can't really picture him coming up with some articulate plan to generate more PPV buys, it's not really his style.

Dana was already livid before shit went down, he must be absolutely furious now :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Diaz clearly wanted to get in Conors head before the fight and it obviously worked.


... same thing I heard after the Aldo weigh-in, but whatever...


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Nate probably walked off because he couldn't be arsed listening to Conor's shtick. I can't really picture him coming up with some articulate plan to generate more PPV buys, it's not really his style.
> 
> Dana was already livid before shit went down, he must be absolutely furious now :lmao


The ppv buyrate will properly calm him down.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Apparently Nick motioned to Nate to leave, then everything went down, they planned this apprently. 






*WAR DIAZ*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

next time a guy talks shit about me Im going to gather up as many of my friends as possible, walk as far away as possible from the guy while remaining in the same room, _then_ start challenging the guy to fight and throwing shit at him (and missing hopelessly) :avit:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> next time a guy talks shit about me Im going to gather up as many of my friends as possible, walk as far away as possible from the guy while remaining in the same room, _then_ start challenging the guy to fight and throwing shit at him (and missing hopelessly) :avit:



Conor would have been ridiculed for doing the same thing, when Nate does it he "obviously got inside Conor's head".

:duck


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The ppv buyrate will properly calm him down.


I wonder if that might of just propelled them to 2 million buys?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> next time a guy talks shit about me Im going to gather up as many of my friends as possible, walk as far away as possible from the guy while remaining in the same room, _then_ start challenging the guy to fight and throwing shit at him (and missing hopelessly) :avit:


THATS HOW WE DO IT IN STOCKTON!! 209 MOTHERFUCKER!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Work or not, that got me excited for Saturday! Before this presser, I'd have said I was more excited in the build-up to 200 (before the Jones thing), but now this feels like the true fight of the summer. This is going to be fucking insane.

My head's saying Nate gets the TKO but I can't shake the very strong feeling that Conor somehow gets it done.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Apparently Nick motioned to Nate to leave, then everything went down, they planned this apprently.


when Nick Diaz is the brains behind your operation:ha


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor snatching Glover's water bottle. :lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Fuck Nick Diaz when NICK CAVE IS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I was thinking about who to cheer for the fight, but right now its obviously Conor.

Diaz looked like such a piece of shit in this press confernce, being all tough with his boys looked like were in fucking middle school again.

I hope Conor knocks him out and my hype levels went though the fuck roof.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


>


"It was all in self-defence. I was scared for my life."

"Were you really?"

"No."


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking dweeb, that interviewer is


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Provo said:


> I was thinking about who to cheer for the fight, but right now its obviously Conor.
> 
> Diaz looked like such a piece of shit in this press confernce, being all tough with his boys looked like were in fucking middle school again.
> 
> I hope Conor knocks him out and my hype levels went though the fuck roof.


What about when Conor punched Nate's hand before the 1st fight. Isn't Conor a scumbag too?

And Conor's best punches didn't do shit to Nate last time.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about when Conor punched Nate's hand before the 1st fight. Isn't Conor a scumbag too?
> 
> And Conor's best punches didn't do shit to Nate last time.


Because Nate had his hand infront of Conors face, He supposed to ignore that like a dweeb?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

thoughts are with chael

can't imagine what it must be like losing a child


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> thoughts are with chael
> 
> can't imagine what it must be like losing a child


Didn't know anything about this. Truly terrible.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:lmao

Just seen the press conference. I like Nate as a fighter but fucking hell the guy acts like a 16 year old wannabe gangster, Walking out with all his "crew" in tow like they are the mafia or something :lmao. I can understand why he has got his dickhead brother with him but no need to have a load of hangers on with him. What a set of grade A bell ends. Really hope Conor smashes his head in and in general i have no time for Conor


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

https://cdn.streamable.com/video/mp4-mobile/2qco.mp4

Nick :lol I wonder if the kid actually got hit by the bottle or not

condolences to Chael and his wife


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

That presser was fucking pathetic...


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Conor running around the table and grabbing Glover's and any water bottles he could find LMAO. If Nate beats him again he'll never live it down. If Conor wins, I predict a Nick run-in and brawl after the match. Would love to see Nate tap him again.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Condolences with Chael and his family.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

AryaAnark said:


> Fuck Nick Diaz when NICK CAVE IS IN THE HOUSE


:lmao:lmao:lmao

That dude has to be straight up trolling. He looks like he just rolled out of bed. You could hear the audience giggling as he was asking questions :lol

EDIT - I just noticed your new avi and sig combo :booklel


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That guy's always had his hair like that lol. 



There's the fat guy that's always there
This guy who looks emo as fuck 
Ariel Helwani 
Ariel Helwani Jr


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Diaz brothers always ready for a war, this time a bottle war lol, but conor looks way too emotional I got diaz and rumble for the win.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

People are sleeping on the undercard, Rumble vs. Glover and Cowboy vs. Story have the potential to be just as exciting.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I wonder if Nate is paying Conor rent for the space he is taking up in his head.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*
WAR FUCKING DIAZ *


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

War Diaz


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

UFC's 202 press conference was brought to you by Dasani, :lol

- Vic


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Don't know if all the shenanigans has me more hyped for the fight, but I know I haven't been as hyped for a weigh-in as I am for the one tomorrow.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, fuck me, here I thought they could break the PPV record and then Helwani says there are still 2000 tickets left. Can anyone explain that to me? Sure, maybe a few people lost interest in Conor because he lost, but I still see a lot of people who are super excited to see this fight and they can't even sell out that 20000 seat arena? Shit doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vic Capri said:


> UFC's 202 press conference was brought to you by Dasani, :lol
> 
> - Vic


And bought to you by Monster lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

209 motherfuckers!



Blackbeard said:


> People are sleeping on the undercard, Rumble vs. Glover and Cowboy vs. Story have the potential just as exciting.


Why do people rate Story? I feel like he's just another midcarder and Cerrone is a MACHINE LIKE TANK


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, fuck me, here I thought they could break the PPV record and then Helwani says there are still 2000 tickets left. Can anyone explain that to me? Sure, maybe a few people lost interest in Conor because he lost, but I still see a lot of people who are super excited to see this fight and they can't even sell out that 20000 seat arena? Shit doesn't make any sense.


1. Vegas in August is hell
2. Most fans who wanted to see Conor purchased UFC 200 tickets & couldn't cancel their trip, you can't except them to make to trip again after a few weeks
3. T-Mobile arena has about 4000 more seats than the MGM Grand arena
4. In the end, selling out the arena has little to do with PPV buys, just like with Lesnar back then.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Man, McGregor looked so weak at the press conference. First like a scared child "You'll do nothing" as he's a good 100 yards away from the Diaz crew (and obviously Diaz already tapped him once.) Then the way he had no chill and is scampering around the stage for water bottles to throw.*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

just1988 said:


> *Man, McGregor looked so weak at the press conference. First like a scared child "You'll do nothing" as he's a good 100 yards away from the Diaz crew (and obviously Diaz already tapped him once.) Then the way he had no chill and is scampering around the stage for water bottles to throw.*


& Diaz standing up, walking to his squad, and then start talking shit surrounded by 20 cholos is tough indeed. Shame on Greggo for throwing the bottles back.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BJOWLith_W9/

The clearest video right now.

Good guy Ido protecting the kids.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, fuck me, here I thought they could break the PPV record and then Helwani says there are still 2000 tickets left. Can anyone explain that to me? Sure, maybe a few people lost interest in Conor because he lost, but I still see a lot of people who are super excited to see this fight and they can't even sell out that 20000 seat arena? Shit doesn't make any sense.


It's the fickle casual fan and bandwagon mentalities. You lose, they don't care about you anymore.

But I do agree with the guy that said Conor and Diaz got cancelled last time so its hard for people to get excited and throw away real money on a fight that MAY happen


SonoShion said:


> & Diaz standing up, walking to his squad, and then start talking shit surrounded by 20 cholos is tough indeed. Shame on Greggo for throwing the bottles back.


You do know Diaz humbled the hell out of Conor 1 on 1 right?


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Diaz leaving early was okay, conor showed up late and nate didn't respect thay, tbf the bottle throwing was stupid, but mcgregor looks intimidated.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Provo said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BJOWLith_W9/
> 
> The clearest video right now.
> 
> Good guy Ido protecting the kids.


They throw like pussies! This is 100% bad publicity for MMA.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

AryaAnark said:


> Don't know if all the shenanigans has me more hyped for the fight, but I know I haven't been as hyped for a weigh-in as I am for the one tomorrow.


They won't let them go near each other so forget about an actual staredown :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

AryaAnark said:


> Don't know if all the shenanigans has me more hyped for the fight, but I know I haven't been as *hyped for a weigh-in* as I am for the one tomorrow.


Nothing will happen. Dana has banned both Nate & Conor's teams from attending and he (along with some security no doubt) will split them up before anything can escalate.

So you can reserve your inner







for Saturday night!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Diaz just looked neutral, the same stuff he always does. McGregor completely lost his cool and is probably cringing any time the he sees the video...of course he'll play it off like he's not, because he's McGregor.*


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Grow men throwing around water and Monster drinks.:HA LOL at Dana telling Conor not to throw the monster energy drinks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Diaz & McGregor teams banned from weigh-ins :lmao :lmao. 

Can't ban the from being in each other's corner though at fight night, could easily be a repeat of Mayhem Miller/Shields brawl.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I doubt it. They'll just beef up security for the main event. Remember Tyson vs. Lewis......


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

The Tyson/Lewis security visual is amazing. That's how you make a fight feel legit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck it, parking lot brawl then


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Can't wait for this fight!

You guys think the Lobov/Avila fight is gonna effect the outcome of McGregor/Diaz?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

He angry :mj2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...allowed-to-corner-nate-diaz-at-ufc-202-081816

Nick not allowed to corner Nate because of that bullshit suspension that came back with inconclusive results :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> He angry :mj2


You better hope your boy keeps his cool on Saturday night, otherwise you may be rocking a Zack Snyder avi & sig for a month :evil



TheGeneticFreak said:


> http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...allowed-to-corner-nate-diaz-at-ufc-202-081816
> 
> Nick not allowed to corner Nate because of that bullshit suspension that came back with inconclusive results :lol


Nevada are such sleazebags. Trying to shake Nick down all because he loves himself some Marijuana :bunk


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Anyone want to do a avi bet? I got diaz and johnson both 2nd round tko


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/766422828841336833
:jonjones


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> People are sleeping on the undercard, Rumble vs. Glover and Cowboy vs. Story have the potential to be just as exciting.


Don't forget Larkin/Magny and Garbrandt/Mizugaki on the prelims too, that's two main card worthy fights that could be barn burners, or at least produce a nice finish.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Man, Conor is seriously gotten to over this nonsense. His team need to get back into his head quickly. If he goes into the fight with the same attitude he's had in the open work out and the embedded video then his fight plan is going out the window and he'll end up doing exactly what he did in the last fight. If he keeps this fight on the feet then he can easily get a decision win but going for the KO will likely be his undoing.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

AryaAnark said:


> Man, Conor is seriously gotten to over this nonsense. His team need to get back into his head quickly. If he goes into the fight with the same attitude he's had in the open work out and the embedded video then his fight plan is going out the window and he'll end up doing exactly what he did in the last fight. If he keeps this fight on the feet then he can easily get a decision win but going for the KO will likely be his undoing.



All I see is Conor being Conor. Shit, for weeks I heard "Oh, he's not talking that much shit anymore after he lost", now he's back to his old trash talking, in your face self and immediately the narrative switches to "Nate is in his head and Conor won't fight intelligently because he's mad". #HatersGonnaHate 

By the way, Lobov said that apparently Conor's girlfriend got hit by a bottle or something that was thrown at the press conference. Something like that could obviously legitimately piss someone off. But then again, even if that did happen, Conor, contrary to popular belief on this forum, is not an idiot. He spent the last 5 months analyzing his mistakes and figuring out a new game plan. If he loses on Saturday, trust me, it won't be due to any bullshit that went down this week.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol have you seen this? Never seen Conor more pissed, and it was backstage no crowd so hes genuinely pissed. Not gonna say this is gonna affect the fight but its fucking clear Nate has gotten to Conor more than any other fighter.

Conor had all his lines and disses ready for the press conference and Nate put a big hole in that shit lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cerrone said it best, Nate is the only man that ever made Cerrone lose his cool, now Mcgregor is letting him as well, even tho he always talks about having a strong mental game is important.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm nervous as fuck for this fight. My heart tells me Conor but my brain tells me Diaz.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bubz said:


> I'm nervous as fuck for this fight. My heart tells me Conor but my brain tells me Diaz.


i am team diaz, but im not a fool to think conor couldn't rock him, but i think Conor is just too emotional right now , reminds me of Aldo was when he first came in against Conor. 2nd round tko for diaz, 2nd round tko for Johnson, Dec for Cerrone im calling it, i was right last time i hope my luck continues lol


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm so hyped for the fight but I want both to win. :crying:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone else think Conor's weight signifies speed? Or is he just too small to be a Welterweight?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I didn't expect so much cheers from the Irish crowd.

Also 202 top 5 highest gates in UFC history.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*LET'S GO MOTHERFUCKER*


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Again this two only have to be near each other and my hype level goes through the roof. My mind is UFC 202, I haven't even thought about Summerslam yet.

You see how Conor was at 196 and how he is now, its like a whole differnt guy. Last time he underestimated Diaz, not anymore so lets see if he can back it up. Diaz looks amazing, better then ever.

Both are real fighters and there gonna bleed for our pleasure.

LETS!

DO!

THIIIIIS!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can we please get a clip of Joe Rogan's weird scream :lol


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/pugVcSw.mp4

Look at rogans face, like a kid in a toy store.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Can we please get a clip of Joe Rogan's weird scream :lol


Just watch the weigh in and skip to the end. :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Provo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/pugVcSw.mp4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Looks like he wants Conor badly :maisie


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Just watched the weigh ins.

That Perry guy, Jesus. :lol Arianny couldn't have been less impressed with Perry doing the round of high fives. What a try hard. Conversely, Lim was the definition of cool.

I think all the work Conor put in might buy him another round. Diaz by R3 Sub. And I love Conor, and would love nothing more than to see him avenge that loss and re-establish himself as the biggest star in the game. The fact is though, Conor lauched his best at Diaz, connected clean on many, many occasions, and all it really took from Nate was a quick 1-2 combo to have Conor scrambling for a takedown.

Regardless of how hard McGregor has trained, all those physical disadvantages are still there. He'll still need to leap into shots to catch the taller, rangier Diaz on the chin. He still weighed in at 168, while Nate looked huge and still has that granite chin, which Conor will still need to throw his most powerful shots to affect. He does look a bit leaner and more muscular, which is why I think his cardio will keep him alive for an extra round. But unless Conor somehow got taller, grew longer arms, or became a jujitsu master in his training, I sadly don't see a different result.

Please make me look like a fool, Conor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Look I don't care who's in who's head, there both in my head for sure.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I had never look at UFC ticket pricing..... Seroiusly 9000 dollars for prime seats and even with the discount they are now slaswhing too it is above 7000. Who in the fuck wants to throw away that much money for one fight? I'd expect WM weekend type events....


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> I had never look at UFC ticket pricing..... Seroiusly 9000 dollars for prime seats and even with the discount they are now slaswhing too it is above 7000. Who in the fuck wants to throw away that much money for one fight? I'd expect WM weekend type events....


That's insane! I've been to a few UFC events (UFC 127, UFC 193 and UFC Hunt vs. Mir) and the top prices were $350- which I paid for the Brisbane event because I was going by myself. Guess that's Vegas for you.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Rookie of the Year said:


> That's insane! I've been to a few UFC events (UFC 127, UFC 193 and UFC Hunt vs. Mir) and the top prices were $350- which I paid for the Brisbane event because I was going by myself. Guess that's Vegas for you.


It looks like the lowest end is around 350 before the recent slashes... They really overestimated this event then I guess. But then, I have noticed those that think they are that popular, charge stupid prices for these type of events.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

just watched the weigh ins,fook Conor, team diaz all the way, diaz is all up in conors head i love it, he can dish it but can't take it, calling it rd 2 tko for diaz


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

This is gonna be incredible, Hopefully nobody dies though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nates in his fucking head















































jk


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Haha, Conor's been watching Scarface I see. Just imagine this scene, but with Conor and Dana White talking. The other guy is Joe Rogen.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hhahaahha holy shit, seen scarface heaps and that never came into my mind.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Far more hyped for this rematch than i ever was for 200. I thought Conor would win this one but the closer the fight comes the more unsure i am. I haven't seen Conor looking this serious before and Nate just looks as stoned as he normally does. They seem to dislike each other far more than i thought they did

Cant wait for this fight :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Countin on you Diaz. Please end that cocksucker once in for all


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Nate's getting finished early tonight. The fact that so many fighters picked Nate is reassuring, since they're generally wrong, particularly when calling McGregor fights.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Nate's getting finished early tonight. The fact that so many fighters picked Nate is reassuring, since they're generally wrong, particularly when calling McGregor fights.


Its weird how so many MMA fighters get worked up and butthurt by Conor. Its like the MMA community/fraternity just doesn't understand the fight game at all. You gotta sell your fight, outside of GSP people just dont give a shit about vanilla fighter A vs. vanilla fighter B.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God i just hope there isn't some fucking bullshit fuckery tomorrow, like an early stoppage.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

My body is ready!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> Nate's getting finished early tonight. The fact that so many fighters picked Nate is reassuring, since they're generally wrong, particularly when calling McGregor fights.


watch the predictions for the first fight, all picked mcgregor pretty much, Bisping even said no way diaz had even a slight chance of winning.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Its weird how so many MMA fighters get worked up and butthurt by Conor. Its like the MMA community/fraternity just doesn't understand the fight game at all. You gotta sell your fight, outside of GSP people just dont give a shit about vanilla fighter A vs. vanilla fighter B.


just reminds me of a Ken vs Tito or Chuck vs Tito, when Conor loses for the second time i hope he stops yapping his gums.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:brock


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Wish it was a way to speed up time. I want that fight right now. Let's gooooooo.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

only 6 hours till prelim and 8 till main card :mark:


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Very excited for McGregor/Diaz tonight. Between that fight, NXT Brooklyn and Summerslam it's a huge weekend for wrestling and MMA fans. 

I got a friendly bet with one of my buddies for the UFC show, as I got 20 bucks on McGregor winning. Not entirely sure he can pull it off but I'm rooting for him. Whichever way it goes I'm sure it'll be a hell of a fight.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

for me if i was to bet i wouldn't bet on conor, i dont get how fans don't see it, nate diaz beat him on 11 days notice, now he has a full camp, and conor weighed in the same he did the first fight, now diaz looks alot more in shape. i get that conor fans will stick by him no matter what but if i were to bet, no way im taking mcgregor.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> for me if i was to bet i wouldn't bet on conor, i dont get how fans don't see it, nate diaz beat him on 11 days notice, now he has a full camp, and conor weighed in the same he did the first fight, now diaz looks alot more in shape. i get that conor fans will stick by him no matter what but if i were to bet, no way im taking mcgregor.


I get what your saying and agree, with betting chance I would go Nate aswell. But your wrong about Conor's weight. He's the same weight yes, But last fight he threw away his nutrition schedule to make weight. Now he's been on weight the whole training camp so his body is more adjust to his weight.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Btw Nick has to pay $75,000 to corner Nate, or else he is not allowed.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah i heard that, doubt hell pay it, i feel like it be gilbert and shields in his corner, and i guess but i feel conor looked bigger the first fight then this one, well see tho.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So according to Ariel Helwani there's going to be no post fight press conference......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767079022928900096
Strange. I wonder why........


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

WAR DIAZ

WAR RUMBLE


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Getting closer. Finally :buffer


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Haha, love that move from UFC's PR team. I doubt they need to worry about Bottlegate after the fight, the aggro usually is low after someone gets beat. I watched the first fight last night and they actually hugged and shook hands, all that stuff after Conor tapped.

I'll be giving reax to each fight as we go through- or as long as I can be bothered.

Really enjoyed that first one. Uda had an interesting strategy trying to wear Vettori out with the body triangle, and the elbow from the bottom could have sapped his strength as the fight went on, but it's hard to fuck with a 22 year old's stamina, and the kid is in phenomenal shape. He saw his opening and submitting a BJJ black belt in his debut is a hell of a statement.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wont be able to watch until mid point of main card, but will download later so its alg


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Provo said:


> I get what your saying and agree, with betting chance I would go Nate aswell. But your wrong about Conor's weight. He's the same weight yes, But last fight he threw away his nutrition schedule to make weight. Now he's been on weight the whole training camp so his body is more adjust to his weight.


Yeah, it's a different 168 pounds for Conor. McGregor actually had a bit of a belly (by his elite athlete standards) in the first fight, whereas at these weigh-ins he looked more toned and muscular.

I haven't picked him to win in a bet, but I'd love to see him do it. The amount of work he put into this... plus, if he wins, so many more fun fights to have. If he loses, well, it's back to 145 most likely. A lengthy Aldo vs. McGregor fight is appealing, but that's about it. Pettis is going down to 145, but he's a shadow of who he used to be right now.

Anyway, I said I was gonna play by play this thing, so... what a beatdown by Colby Covington. Also the most poor fight IQ I've seen in a long time by Max Griffin. His corner tells him to keep it standing and use the 30 feet of the cage (i.e. move around)... so he stays close and throws a leg kick at a guy who's been taking him down all fight. Stupid. 

On the stoppage, I had no problem with it. No, Griffin wasn't out, but he was definitely hurt by the accumulation of strikes. And you have to defend yourself at all times, and Griffin was just taking the onslaught like a prison bitch.

Now, Magny vs. Larkin! I don't think it'll be FOTN, but I think it'll be in the conversation. *munches popcorn*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

OH DAM Lorenz Larkin!!!!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Larkin is a beast! The best oblique kicks I have ever seen.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Welp, that was really one sided.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Now, Magny vs. Larkin! I don't think it'll be FOTN, but I think it'll be in the conversation. *munches popcorn*


I had never seen Larkin fight before tonight. Really awesome performance by him, colour me impressed.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Goddamn. Lorenz Larkin looked like an absolute killer. Doing his best Edson Barboza impression with those sick leg kicks. Instead of being in the FOTN conversation, Larkin should be in the Performance of the Night conversation. Impressive as hell.

Here's my picks for the event- pretty dodgy so far tbh. Got $50 on a Cerrone, Johnson and Diaz victory. But, happy to lose that cash if Conor wants to come up big.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I had never seen Larkin fight before tonight. Really awesome performance by him, colour me impressed.


I didn't give Larkin enough credit. I thought he could be competitive over 3 rounds, but I never thought he'd steamroll Magny like that. As he said in his post-fight interview, he was on the UFC chopping block a few fights ago, he's really turned things around.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Here's my picks, btw:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Damn, I'm on 2-2 already...


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That armbar defense. :deanfpalm


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Provo said:


> Damn, I'm on 2-2 already...


It's alright, man, I'm 1-3. And that's twice now I've picked a fighter to win by 1st round sub and their opponent has got it instead!

Great work by Casey though. I was impressed with her last fight, but thought Markos was too experienced and good a grappler for her to do the same thing. But Casey is hyper aggressive, and with that big win, I have to start recognising.

To be fair to Markos, Ronda Rousey hit the same judo throw and headlock punches for a 16 second KO, so it wasn't a terrible approach by her. Casey just had the grappling chops to work her way out.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Provo said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, I'm on 2-2 already...
> ...


I would give a like if I wasn't on my phone. Yea Casey did great with that leg lock, I wouldn't think of that when I get punched in the face at the same time.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not even waiting for the announcement, good decision win by Lobov. As for Avila... I've never see a fighter do less when he's clearly down two rounds. He did nothing the whole fight.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

My boy Artem with the W, guy has the worst body type in the UFC but is a warrior. Don't want to shit on Avila but it looked like he shouldn't have been here. He looked very out of place and couldn't find a hole even tho he had a HUGE reach advantage. Thats said he's only 23 he's inexperienced so he's probably gonna do great in the future.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

That was a Man vs Boy fight if ever I saw one. Also, Artem with the Stockton Slap. :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Yea that stockton slap from Artem was great! Can see Conor do it to Nate, if he has the chance of course.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Conor to KO Nate with the Stockton Slap. :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Not a whole lot to say about that fight. Very average, glad Pennington got the decision for my picks but it wasn't that compelling viewing.

Two substandard fights in a row, but I can't see Garbrandt vs. Mizugaki being anything but fireworks, whether it goes 3 rounds or 1- I'm thinking it'll be closer to the latter than the former.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

HOLY SHIT great ko for cody.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

What a knock out! Not a huge fan of Garbrandt but the guy knocks motherfuckers out!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Well, nice to be right for once. :lol

Garbrandt went through Mizugaki like a hot knife through butter. Fuck it, give him Cruz, he's the best thing at bantamweight right now.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Main card boys!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cody vs Cruz please :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Well the fight they wanted to make is Caraway, maybe that first to get a win of a top 5. That said UFC doesn't care about ranking anyways, why should we. Garbrandt wants it, Cruz wants it. I won't be mad.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Leaning towards Conor by stoppage in the 2nd/3rd the closer the fight gets. Re watched the first fight today and didn't realise how dominant Conor was for the first 7 minutes. He was making Nate look silly with his fast hands and boxing skills, i think it was really just a case of Conor blowing his load far to quickly. Also the fact that nearly all of the fighters who have made predictions have gone with Nate jinxing him in the process. Would not be shocked if Nate comes out on top again though. Either way this is going to be ace :dance :dance :mark: :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

What a blood bad!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

That was a true ass whooping.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Holy fuck Lim is massive they look in different weight classes.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Holy shit what a knockout!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I really wanted him lose after the weigh-ins, but he destroyed Lim.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Another ass beating. So many finishes tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Impressive debut from Perry :bjpenn


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice KO, but I still don't like him after that retarded shit at the weigh ins.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Shit I'm not there on the 23rd September :fuckthis would of went to the fight night.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Cerrone is a monster! Real contender for the welterweight belt.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cowboy is looking fantastic so far at 170


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Now this monster fight! Great night so far.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Mah boy Cerrone looking good!

I'm down for Cowboy/Alvarez at 205.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The combination that finished the fight :banderas

Cowboy FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STAY AT WELTERWEIGHT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Shit! :lol


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Holy shit!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:mark: Holy SHIT


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Oh fuck! hh


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Rumble/Cormier 2 baby lets do it!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:sodone

*FUCK ME*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:duck

Glover was trying to wrestle the ref


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

Is it McCrapper time yet?


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Class move by Johnson.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Rumble what a gent.

Maint Event Time motherfuckers!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I never understand why they boo Cormier.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

YES MADE IT ON TIME, just looking back at the results so far. Holy fuck Rumble is a straight killer


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

Gall is gonna mob the floor with punks beard


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Its time Mother Fuckers :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

WAR NATE!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Excited and nervous at same, lets fucking go!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

He has hyptonize back thank god.


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

dat mcmahon power walk!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Biggie vs. Tupac!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Mick Mahan pulls of that strut much better.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

shotgun I'm using that Connor walk as my sig


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Mcgregor looking sharp


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Man Diaz is eating them leg kicks, he's going to lose if he does nothing to stop them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RIP NATES LEG :mj2 :mj2 :mj2















Conor looks absolutely amazing. FUCKKCCKC


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Conor getting tired again but rip Diaz's leg :mj2


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

connor almost got fucked


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*HE'S FUCKING TIREDDDDD







LET'S GO NATE *


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Conor just isn't a Welterweight. He needs to move down to lightweight


----------



## KyloRen (Jun 25, 2016)

he should have ended it whe he had the chance..twice!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Fucking hell Diaz pounding away at him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG*


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

What a fucking fight


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

They look bith fucking tired if conor survives he has won this


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Diaz knocked himself down :lol

Crazy fight so far.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor probs gonna win this via decision :mj2


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

What a fight its pretty close really i domt know


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

What a fight! :mark: :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

1 2 4 come on


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

These guys are fucking warriors


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Conor probs gonna win this via decision :mj2


:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

.............K


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rigged! Diaz won that with clinch control and volume. I smell fishy judges.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

How does this guy get away with being such an ass?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm so fucking happy. fan from the beginning, fan to the end.

The king never left.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought Nate should of won after that takedown at the end.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hell even Conor thought he lost.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Fuck the haters. Conor clearly won round 1 2 and 4. Give him some respect these guys just when through war.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I feel like you just can't fucking run to the other side of the Octagon, to catch your breath, what happened to Octagon control??


FUCK THAT Diaz 3,4,5


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I don't have a problem with that decision. I could see the 2nd round going to Conor.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That was bullshit and I like Conor more than Diaz.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

2 guys batter the shit out of each other
blood flowing, men battering each other senseless

And the yank tv has a message apologizing for adult language, are they for real?
Its ok to show violence and brutality but they panic if someone says fuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I feel like you just can't fucking run to the other side of the Octagon, to catch your breath, what happened to Octagon control??
> 
> 
> FUCK THAT Diaz 3,4,5


Exactly. Judges just don't like the Diaz Brothers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Probs a draw would have been the best decision. fuck that man fuck that. :mj2


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Its not conors fault nate didnt took advantage when had his back to him. Nate walked with 1 leg. Its was a perfect game plan.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Let me taste the tears of conor haters.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I say fuck doing a trilogy until Conor defends his belt. Doesn't even have to retain it, just do the damn fight before doing this Diaz side project. It really irks me that Aldo & Edgar had to fight for the interim belt while the actual champ isn't injury or in jail. Kinda wish the UFC forced McGregor to give one of them a shot before continuing his vendetta against Diaz. Hope they do it now, maybe make him defend it twice.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Diaz/McGregor III. Just saying...


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

Provo said:


> Let me taste the tears of conor haters.


marks will be fuming


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Fuck the belt I want a trilogy after that fight Diaz was screwed.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Great fight. Respect to Nate Diaz, he's one tough prick, and in honesty, I think he had Conor at the very end of Round 5. If it had gone on a bit longer I think Conor might have lost. I reckoned that if Conor won it would be by points. It's the reason why he held back in the first two rounds when he knocked Diaz down I think. Anyway I guess we're on for McGregor Vs Diaz III.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fantastic fight, lived up to the hype. 

I personally had rounds 2, 3 and 5 for Nate. It is what it is though. Credit to Conor for being able to go the distance this time.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I do agree Nate should have just fucking stepped on the pedal and put him away, Conor was hanging on to dear life in the middle there.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Can't wait for Rumble to take the belt from DC. :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> I do agree Nate should have just fucking stepped on the pedal and put him away, Conor was hanging on to dear life in the middle there.


Yeah he kept looking at the clock and ran away like 5 times ( I guess the judges didn't care that he did that)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thinking back on it, think Nate's vision was impaired with all that fucking blood runnign down his face. Really think he would have finished him. 


Oh well :mj2


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I cant fucking watch the press confernce da fuck


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

"You know what to do if it comes to a decision"


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dropped off my play by play because family came over to watch the main card. After that main event, I don't think anyone really cares what I have to say about Tim Means or Mike Perry, so we'll move to the big fights.

Hell of a statement by Cerrone. Story is a big strong welterweight, and Cowboy obliterated him with flawless striking. What a combo. He's a top 10 welterweight, and I think he should stay there. He was good at 155, but he's next level at 170.

Speaking of moving up divisions, Rumble at LHW is the best thing ever. 13 Fucking Seconds. Clean KO on a top LHW that went 5 rounds with Jon Jones. Amazing.

The main event! Edge of my seat the whole time. My scoring:

R1- 10-9 McGregor
R2- Toss Up
R3- 10-9 Diaz
R4- 10-9 McGregor
R5- 10-9 Diaz

So a 48-47 was fine either way, depending on that 2nd round, and one judge couldn't decide and gave it a 10-10. No problem.

I hope the 3rd McGregor-Diaz fight isn't immediate. Let Conor beat up Aldo again, defend the belt, and set up the trilogy fight for next year.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I had it 48-47 Diaz, but good fight nonetheless.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Please Aldo :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Nvm. Gonna repost it.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Provo said:


> I cant fucking watch the press confernce da fuck


Pretty sure it got canceled after the pre-fight fiasco. 

Only gonna be media scrums.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

That fight was one of the most insane things I've ever seen. The King is back, baby!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Right now im all for the rematch, but I think if you here conor and nate go at again your gonna get tired of these guys rambling at eachother. Take a break, do other fights. Conor/Aldo and Nate/Eddie. Then lets do it again baby!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC 202 really was the TRUE UFC 200.


This event shits all over 200.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> That fight was one of the most insane things I've ever seen. The King is back, baby!


What your talking about!?!

THE KING NEVER LEFT!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Provo said:


> What your talking about!?!
> 
> THE KING NEVER LEFT!


Yea he's back from that run he just had. 






























/s I'll get it over it soon. :mj2


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not gonna pretend I know jack shit about mma, but I thought Diaz had it.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

Dana White's reaction :grin2:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The salt towards Conor is bordering on embarrassing

Conor totally dominated round 1 and the majority of round 2 up until the last minute. Nate took round 3 but round 4 was Conors. I would say Nate took the 5th

Conor is a far superior striker to Nate and it showed all fight however his cardio is more than questionable. Got to give him credit though, he looked like he was totally fucked in round 3 and the end looked very near but he showed the heart of a lion. People going on saying that Conor was running away need to unkout. He was fighting smart and making sure he did not make the mistakes that cost him the first fight. Floyd Mayweather has spent half of his Career running away in the latter rounds but i dont hear that shit when he gets decisions. Conor put Nate on his arse 3 times in the first 2 rounds and looked by far the more dominant man in there for extended periods. He fought smart and got the win back. 

Nate is a fucking warrior and the amount of punishment he can take is ridiculous. The guy just keeps coming forward and applying pressure.I worry the amount of head shots Nate takes will come back to haunt him in later life. Even when Conor put him on his arse he did not look particularly hurt. The guy is fucking nails!

Props to both fighters for putting on a fucking war then having the respect to embrace each other after the fight. Classy from both guys.








Dan Hardy predicted to a tee that Conor had to attack Nates front leg to have any chance of sucsess.He called it spot on


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Look guys I think if Nate pressures Connor after round 2 he would have won. Its not Conor fault that Nate gave him a breather every time he needed one. The second round was defenitly for Conor he pressures him way longer then Nate did. The fourth round that was the hard one, but even that one I give to Conor because had more strikes then Diaz and if you look at the Nelson/Lewis fight then you see that strikes > pressure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Different between keeping your distance, and borderline jogging away from your opponent with your back completely turned to him. Conor did win this fight, if Octagon control means nothing imo


And yea some fault on Nate's part too, had him right on the edge, but didn't close it


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The salt towards Conor is bordering on embarrassing
> 
> Conor totally dominated round 1 and the majority of round 2 up until the last minute. Nate took round 3 but round 4 was Conors. I would say Nate took the 5th
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I don't care if people don't like him. just wished they give Conor some respect, he when to fucking war with Diaz. But no Conor wins by mayority and its shitting on him, hating on him, calling him a pussy, saying he doesn't deserve it.

I realise now. Even if Conor wins they'll shit on him anyways.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Early knockdowns won this fight. But I thought Nate knocked Conor down too?? Or maybe he wasn't on his back like Nate was.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I have ti watch to fight back, cause I really don't know. I know there arent any press confernce but there was something else but I cant seem to find it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow incredible night, only had time to watch the main event too, looking forward to watching the whole thing once its out


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rumble stole the show tonight IMO. That man has some freakish power in his hands. He could probably KO an elephant :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

As much as it pains me to admit it, I had the last three rounds for Nate.

I'll watch it back again tomorrow without so much emotional investment and see if I can understand the decision a little better.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Incredible fight, and the best possible outcome. Conor at the top of his game is great for the sport, and now we get a huge 3rd fight down the line where I'm sure the pressers for it will be NUCLEAR 

Diaz very likely would've won had round 5 been 20 seconds longer, hell he might've even knocked Conor out at the end of the 3rd round had he landed a few more in. Conor clearly won the fight tho


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Provo said:


> Right now im all for the rematch, but I think if you here conor and nate go at again your gonna get tired of these guys rambling at eachother. Take a break, do other fights. Conor/Aldo and Nate/Eddie. Then lets do it again baby!


Rematch with both of them as champions would be best.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Willow said:


> Provo said:
> 
> 
> > Right now im all for the rematch, but I think if you here conor and nate go at again your gonna get tired of these guys rambling at eachother. Take a break, do other fights. Conor/Aldo and Nate/Eddie. Then lets do it again baby!
> ...


That would be fucking amazing!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Zydeco said:


> As much as it pains me to admit it, I had the last three rounds for Nate.
> 
> I'll watch it back again tomorrow without so much emotional investment and see if I can understand the decision a little better.


Conor very clearly won the 4th.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Willow said:


> Rematch with both of them as champions would be best.


Nate always struggles badly with wrestlers. I would favor Eddie in that fight if it happens.

But as Nate said, he's done until the next Conor fight. He has no interest in fighting anyone else.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Willow said:


> Rematch with both of them as champions would be best.


Khabib, Tony Ferguson and RDA are ahead of Nate in the LW rankings.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Look just saying every judge gave Conor 1,2,4.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Khabib, Tony Ferguson and RDA are ahead of Nate in the LW rankings.


There gonna fight eachother.

Lets not pretend UFC gives a shit about rankings


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Provo said:


> There gonna fight eachother.
> 
> Lets not pretend UFC gives a shit about rankings


They will this time. Khabib's getting the next title shot unless Conor opts out of going back to FW. And Nate has already stated he's not interested in titles anymore.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> They will this time. Khabib's getting the next title shot unless Conor opts out of going back to FW. And Nate has already stated he's not interested in titles anymore.


Didn't they say there eyeing for Khabib/Barboza?

Its either Khabib or Diaz. Diaz said at the end of the interview he's not coming back, which probably means he doesn't want the belt like you said but wants Conor again for his next fight. But i'm sure if the put a nice paycheck with the belt Diaz will surely take it.

I'm sorry if I don't make any sense I still have 202 in my head and can't think straight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767238265405444096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767238776695291905
That leads me to believe he'll want Eddie next.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nate said hes not coming back unless its Conor, he deserves a long break after that war.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

They both deserve a long break. Look at the wars Lawler has been on and then just got one shotted by Woodley, having so many wars back to back is not good for your physical and mental state.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767239829134331905
:bunk


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Conor just fought the fight of his life. He probably can even think about another fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not really the right time to bring that up. :mj2

















Matchups

Conor/Aldo II
Gabrandt/Dillashaw OR Gabrandt/Cruz
Rumble/DC II
Cerrone/Larkin


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Well if Cowboy wants to get back to 155 Cowboy/Barboza or Cowboy/Alvarez is the fight to make.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767192285045927936
:lmao


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Disclosed purse:

Conor: record setting $3M

Nate: $2M

Both deserved!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Mike Perry is hilarious. I thought he was a giant douche bag during the weigh ins, but I think I'm starting to get him now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

We'll my issues with the decision aside I was thoroughly entertained by the card. The main event delivered, Rumble's got scary power, Perry is one to look out for and Cowboy is turning into a legit Welterweight contender. Fight fans should of gotten more than their money's worth tonight 

202 > 200 and it ain't even close.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

For being the worst predictionist of all time, I think I did pretty good for myself.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

_*THE SHOW KEEPS GOING..............NEXT STOP MAIA/CONDIT*_ :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I first was mad that Condit/Maia was off 202, but know I'm thinking about it and this fight deserves to be 5 rounds.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> just reminds me of a Ken vs Tito or Chuck vs Tito, when Conor loses for the second time i hope he stops yapping his gums.


But why should he stop yapping though even if he lost? You think Ali is as influential a fighter as he is because of his boxing? His trash talk and bravado is what made him into an icon. Conversely Mayweathers arrogance and lavish lifestyle made him into an even bigger star than he would have been if he was just a vanilla boxer. Its the fight game, you need larger than life, in your face, at times annoying personalities. There's a million things in this world a person can occupy their time with, generally if they're going to watch professional fighting there needs to be a hook like Conor to draw them in.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Homasi's head after the fight:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a fucking fun card, total massacres by some, and then Diaz/Conor put on a great main event. I can fully understand giving that fight to Conor, but I felt Nate easily won the actual "fight" aspect of it. Conor won the professional UFC fight, yes. But Nate kicked his ass, and when the final bell sounded it was Nate on top of him beating his face. No way it was gonna be called a draw, though, and those early knockdowns made all the difference for Conor. 

Diaz just outclasses him, Conor can't finish him. If he didn't tonight, he never will. He was blatantly afraid to go down and go for the finish on those knockdowns. But yeah, best possible outcome for the UFC, they won big tonight. Especially with such an action-packed undercard. If you were a casual watching tonight's show, you are now a UFC fan.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck man put a NSFW tag on that shit!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Provo said:


> I first was mad that Condit/Maia was off 202, but know I'm thinking about it and this fight deserves to be 5 rounds.


Those extra two rounds could potentially benefit Condit. Just depends on whether he's able to escape/avoid Maia's anaconda like grappling. Should be very interesting.

Jim Miller vs. Joe Lauzon II and Anthony Pettis vs. Charles Oliveria are also on the card :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Totally agree with Nate on the yellow card rule


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

We have like 7 or 8 events in a row right now.

What a time to be a MMA fan.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

That was the kind of main event you hope for. I'm gunna watch the fight again round for round in about 15. I really hope we see a trilogy and I think Conor's terms are perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> Diaz just outclasses him, Conor can't finish him. If he didn't tonight, he never will. He was blatantly afraid to go down and go for the finish on those knockdowns. But yeah, best possible outcome for the UFC, they won big tonight. Especially with such an action-packed undercard. If you were a casual watching tonight's show, you are now a UFC fan.


The only thing Nate outclassed Conor at tonight was his ability to take bomb after bomb and keep coming forward. Just like the first fight Conor completely schooled him for the first 7 minutes or so. It wasn't until Conors highly dubious cardio and energy levels kicked in that the fight was even competitive. Again after the fight Conor has barely got a mark on him while Nate resembles the elephant man. You can say all day long about Nates scar tissue etc but that doesn't wash with me.

Nates face is so fucked up due to the fact that Coner landed bomb after bomb clean on him whereas Nate didnt have anywhere near the same amount of sucsess. Conors stand up game ,speed and especially strinking are very underrated. Nate is miles tougher than Conor. He has more heart no doubt but over the 2 fights the only time Nate outclassed him was for 20 seconds when it went to the floor and Nate got the sub. Other than that i would say it was the other way around. Conor dropped him multiple times and defended every attempted take down Nate tried while counter punching Nates head off at will.

It is well known that Nates BJJ is far superior to Conors so why would Conor rush to finish him on the ground when at the time he was completely dominating him stood up? Was very similar to the way jedrzejczyk continuesly allowed Claudia to get back on her feet. Like Joanna Conor fought to his strenghts, fought smart and got the win his performance deserved


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


>


"Did you enjoy it in there?"

"No. Look at my face." 

:lol



What a fucking fight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What a fight! It's so rare that you get a hyped main event actually deliver fight-quality wise, so I'm really pleased with that. Think the decision was a lil bit fugazie but nothing at all outrageous, definitely a close fight and honestly getting number three is a hell of a gift to the fans. 










Other thoughts: 

Vettori is one to watch for sure. Not just because he's SEXY AF 8*D
Don't want to see Avila in an octagon again after that dogshit performance. Or at least for a very long time.
Awesome power from Rumble and Garbrandt


Very enjoyable card!





Juggernaut said:


> Matchups
> 
> Conor/Aldo II
> *Gabrandt/Dillashaw* OR Gabrandt/Cruz
> ...


Ohhh. Oh my god I never even thought. That is the match to make. Oh my god it's going to be so good.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor's thinking - "get this twerp away from me" :mj4


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Couldn't believe people complained when the rematch was made. It was always going to be epic. Brilliant performances from both guys, thought Nate would take him out heading into the 4th but Conor gutted it out. Will definitely see a third fight down the lone, I'd fancy Conor if it's at 155.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man Conor's cardio is so weird, he looked so fresh round 1 and majority of round 2 and then bam, he looks fuckin exhausted.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Conor wasn't going to lose again. His legacy was at stake, :lol

- Vic


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The only thing Nate outclassed Conor at tonight was his ability to take bomb after bomb and keep coming forward. Just like the first fight Conor completely schooled him for the first 7 minutes or so. It wasn't until Conors highly dubious cardio and energy levels kicked in that the fight was even competitive. Again after the fight Conor has barely got a mark on him while Nate resembles the elephant man. You can say all day long about Nates scar tissue etc but that doesn't wash with me.
> 
> Nates face is so fucked up due to the fact that Coner landed bomb after bomb clean on him whereas Nate didnt have anywhere near the same amount of sucsess. Conors stand up game ,speed and especially strinking are very underrated. Nate is miles tougher than Conor. He has more heart no doubt but over the 2 fights the only time Nate outclassed him was for 20 seconds when it went to the floor and Nate got the sub. Other than that i would say it was the other way around. Conor dropped him multiple times and defended every attempted take down Nate tried while counter punching Nates head off at will.
> 
> It is well known that Nates BJJ is far superior to Conors so why would Conor rush to finish him on the ground when at the time he was completely dominating him stood up? Was very similar to the way jedrzejczyk continuesly allowed Claudia to get back on her feet. Like Joanna Conor fought to his strenghts, fought smart and got the win his performance deserved


Nate's busted up in practically every fight he has, so what? Conor never at any point, "schooled" him. Or maybe you weren't paying attention to Diaz laughing and taunting at his punches landing, or the fact that he was literally running away from him for half the fight. Diaz kept the pressure on him the whole fight, despite being the one who got knocked down twice by shots you refer to as "bombs" yet Diaz was simply knocked down, not out, not loopy, but down, which Conor was too afraid to follow up on. Hell, that knockdown in the second round led to NOTHING, Diaz came back and dominated the end of that round.

Conor's performance isn't any way comparable to Joanna against Claudia. Joanna was a far superior fighter in that fight, Conor wasn't here. She was being taken down at will, because Claudia is good at that, and she fought her way off the bottom and kept getting back up while Claudia gassed herself out. Then proceeded to pick her apart and annihilate her for three rounds. That's a far cry from knocking someone down with "bombs" and being too scared to follow up.

Tonight was Conor fighting the absolute BEST fight he can possibly fight against Nate Diaz. And he barely squeaked by with a decision, which I'm sure lots of people will argue this fight could have been a draw or even given to Nate. And to get to that decision, he spent periods of the fight literally running and hiding from Diaz because he was so fucking gassed and overmatched.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Godway said:


> Nate's busted up in practically every fight he has, so what? Conor never at any point, "schooled" him. Or maybe you weren't paying attention to Diaz laughing and taunting at his punches landing, or the fact that he was literally running away from him for half the fight. Diaz kept the pressure on him the whole fight, despite being the one who got knocked down twice by shots you refer to as "bombs" yet Diaz was simply knocked down, not out, not loopy, but down, which Conor was too afraid to follow up on. Hell, that knockdown in the second round led to NOTHING, Diaz came back and dominated the end of that round.
> 
> Conor's performance isn't any way comparable to Joanna against Claudia. Joanna was a far superior fighter in that fight, Conor wasn't here. She was being taken down at will, because Claudia is good at that, and she fought her way off the bottom and kept getting back up while Claudia gassed herself out. Then proceeded to pick her apart and annihilate her for three rounds. That's a far cry from knocking someone down with "bombs" and being too scared to follow up.
> 
> Tonight was Conor fighting the absolute BEST fight he can possibly fight against Nate Diaz. And he barely squeaked by with a decision, which I'm sure lots of people will argue this fight could have been a draw or even given to Nate. And to get to that decision, he spent periods of the fight literally running and hiding from Diaz because he was so fucking gassed and overmatched.


How mich money did you lose though?


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

My scorecard:
Rd 1 = Conor
Rd 2 = Wash (Conor first half, Nate second half)
Rd 3 = Nate
Rd 4 = Wash
Rd 5 = Nate
Win = Nate
...And I say this as someone who isn't a fan of Diaz.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I really thought Nat pulled it off, but I have no complaints that the decision went to Conor. Fight was close as hell.

I look forward to part 3


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Conor: round 1, round 4
Diaz: round 3, round 5
Tie: round 2

The difference was made in the knockdowns, simple as that. I thought Diaz was going to overcome and finish Conor but 4th round was crucial and Diaz was slow to pull the trigger. Conor ran off the gates and cameback. I thougth result should be draw but I have no problem with trilogy. 3rd can go either way and thats the great thing about this match up. Love both guy, happy that Conor turned this what could be a disaster situation into something positive.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767211626575515648
:maury

God, I would pay good money to watch the third fight with Rapaport.



Im okay with the decision. It comes down to Round 2 and tbh you can go Connor, Nate or draw. 
Not a fan of either man, but man they brought the goodies.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Conor clearly won the second. Nate came on strong in the last 90 seconds but not nearly enough to even it up. Conor was lighting him up before that.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Jesus the fight was amazing. How often does a fight with so much hype deliver like that. It was so close I genuinely thought it might be a draw. The rounds each guy won, they won very clearly I think. Beasts, both of them. The visual of them helping eachother up at the end was great. You can tell there's a lot of respect there. Fight 3 will be off the chain.

RUMBLE though! Fuck. Rumble/Cormier II has me hyped.


----------



## Littbarski (Aug 17, 2016)

I hope now that the fake feud UFC created between Conor and Nate is now over. The security thing at the start was complete overkill especially as both were hugging at the end. 

UFC always do this trying to build heat when its not really needed.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Bubz said:


> Jesus the fight was amazing. How often does a fight with so much hype deliver like that. It was so close I genuinely thought it might be a draw. The rounds each guy won, they won very clearly I think. Beasts, both of them. The visual of them helping eachother up at the end was great. You can tell there's a lot of respect there. Fight 3 will be off the chain.
> 
> RUMBLE though! Fuck. Rumble/Cormier II has me hyped.


 Hyped for that rematch, hope Rumble can beat him.


Need a Rumble Tshirt badly.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Rumble stole the show, he showed you don't need to talk shit to actually be entertaining, 13 second KO, also i don't get why conor said the king is back, he fought a LW at WW, if he fought an actual 170 both these guys would get hurt bad.


----------



## ChicagoFit (Apr 24, 2015)

I think that Conor McGregor is an inspiration for other's with Down's Syndrome as he demonstrates that despite this affliction you can achieve great things.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

What an amazing fight between Conor and Nate. I was hyped for it the moment it was announced and it's one of few fights that completely delivered. 

I was rooting for McGregor all the way, I thought he looked very impressive the first 2 rounds but after that he noticeably slowed down. I wasn't sure if Conor would get the win as Nate was landing some serious punches in, but it was great seeing him survive and come out on top. 

Oh, and Conor's win earned me 20 dollars so him winning makes me extra happy.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

ChicagoFit said:


> I think that Conor McGregor is an inspiration for other's with Down's Syndrome as he demonstrates that despite this affliction you can achieve great things.


Is this joke as dumb and unclever as it seems or am I missing something?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> How mich money did you lose though?


None I didn't bet. I don't hate Conor at all if that's what you're getting at. Him winning was good for UFC, the fight itself was great for UFC and it's already becoming a polarizing classic in the same vein as say - Haggler/Leonard. I just feel stupid commending a guy for fighting like a punk for a good majority of the fight, and not being the aggressor at all. He looked overmatched to me, and he looked like he knew he was overmatched too. He rode off of those early knockdowns and dragged it to a decision because he would have been finished any other way. 

I'm in agreement with Diaz in the fact that while he scored with those knockdowns, he should have had points taken away for the way he ran.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

My favorite part of the night was Cormier pretending he wants to fight Rumble. Would you believe anyone who told you they were looking forward to a fight with Johnson? I wouldn't. Especially after that knockout.


----------



## version 1-1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Rumble was amazing. Looking forward seeing Rumble vs Cormier.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Fuck 200.. 202 was fucking fire, even the prems were great. 

I didn't even bet 1 dollard on McGregor's chance against a full camp mode Nate but glad we have a trilogy on the way


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Godway said:


> None I didn't bet. I don't hate Conor at all if that's what you're getting at. Him winning was good for UFC, the fight itself was great for UFC and it's already becoming a polarizing classic in the same vein as say - Haggler/Leonard. *I just feel stupid commending a guy for fighting like a punk for a good majority of the fight, and not being the aggressor at all*. He looked overmatched to me, and he looked like he knew he was overmatched too. He rode off of those early knockdowns and dragged it to a decision because he would have been finished any other way.
> 
> I'm in agreement with Diaz in the fact that while he scored with those knockdowns, he should have had points taken away for the way he ran.


This literally never happened.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

McGregor was the clear aggressor in rds 1 and 2. Even later in the fight, while he was not moving forward as much in comparison, it's very easy to discount his counter strikes and work from circling the outside (which I did)

Also didn't say this originally but I have a profound respect for Conor now from this fight. Verdadeiro guerreiro for sure



Bubz said:


> RUMBLE though! Fuck. Rumble/Cormier II has me hyped.


DC's head is made of like bricks or someshit, he'll lay and pray his way to victory like before


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I rewatched the fight and still thought Diaz defiantly won but I'm not that bothered now since Diaz is the real winner since he is getting another big pay day, as well as a lot of people thinking he actually won and it ended on Conor being saved by the bell.

Nate also doesn't look to bothered about the outcome.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Diaz / Conor results didn't even show last night. Guess it had to be loaded. Repost.










Lawler / Condit, Ferguson / Vannata, and Diaz / Conor are all tied for FOTY's. 2016 has been pretty good.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Re-watched the fight and my God, what a war it was. Whether we agree with the decision or not, both guys left everything they had in that fight. Nate getting dropped 3 times in the fight and Conor getting annihilated in the 3rd round. The fact that they were able to overcome adversity like that speaks volumes. Absolute warriors. 

Conor showed exactly how to come back from a loss. Didn't go on hiatus, stuff his face with pillows, and look for sympathy by crying on Ellen. He was humble in defeat, went back to the drawing board, said he was prepared for a war, and went out and put on one. A certain someone should take notes.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

anyone else want to see conor vs nick? i think personally it be a great fight but i feel nick would be too much for conor


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> anyone else want to see conor vs nick? i think personally it be a great fight but i feel nick would be too much for conor


You also thought people in here were silly to be betting on Conor :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nick might just be a tad too big for Conor. He's been able to compete at Middleweight in the past and has more power in his hands compared to his little brother.

Of course, that's not to say I wouldn't enjoy watching Nick slap Conor around for five rounds :evil

The way Conor was talking post fight leads me to believe that there's going to be another power struggle between him and the UFC. It's going to be interesting to see how the new owners handle this situation, will they back Dana or side with their biggest draw? :hmm:



Guy LeDouche said:


> Conor showed exactly how to come back from a loss. Didn't go on hiatus, stuff his face with pillows, and look for sympathy by crying on Ellen. He was humble in defeat, went back to the drawing board, said he was prepared for a war, and went out and put on one. A certain someone should take notes.


Completely agree with this. Conor showed the resilience and heart of a champion, Ronda's been acting like a spoiled brat ever since Holly knocked her ass out cold. I hope she never comes back to be honest, unless it's for a beatdown from Cyborg :mark:


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> Conor wasn't going to lose again. His legacy was at stake, :lol
> 
> - Vic


Yeah.

- Vic

- A$AP


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

https://twitter.com/LegKickTKO/status/767413757874212864
So looks like Mike Perry isn't the only asshole, so is his whole fucking team. smh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/767223813088088064
He's just begging for that payday :lol


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> You also thought people in here were silly to be betting on Conor :shrug


Just was looking at it from the first fight but it's okay I was proved wrong.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Eddie Alvarez just comes across as pathetic, its just so obvious he's desperate for a big fight v Conor or even Nate. He knows he isn't going to make any money himself.

And MMA has such an absurd fanbase, every single time there is a close fight, or a war people claim robbery. Its retarded.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Its when their fighter doesn't win, theyll claim robbery. Close fights that go either way can't be robberies lol


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

That Conor Mr. McMahon walk was so random, he was so serious the whole entrance and then does that was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was always on the fence with Conor, but how can you not love the guy, especially after 200 made me realize Conor's cards are just on another level doesn't matter how much you fucking stack a card, without him it just isn't the same.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Conor needed this performance to show how much heart he has, it turned a lot of MMA heads with this fight. Of course you will always have haters, but there never was a star that was universally loved.

He shows that confidence alone can get you far, and you put skill and personality with it and you have a star.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> Was always on the fence with Conor, but how can you not love the guy, especially after 200 made me realize Conor's cards are just on another level doesn't matter how much you fucking stack a card, without him it just isn't the same.


Hmm... You spent the majority of time before the Aldo fight posting "fuck Conor" and other certain things. He knocked out Aldo in seconds and then you immediately had a signature of him and was singing his praises. Then he got submitted by Diaz and you're back on your fuck Conor attitude. You (along with a lot of people in here tbf) complained about the rematch being made, saying Conor doesn't deserve it. Then all of a sudden you all want it to happen when it gets pulled. Throughout the whole build up you're "WAR DIAZ", "FUCK CONOR", etc. Conor wins. You now have a sig of him again.

TL;DR - Gloryhunting galore.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> Hmm... You spent the majority of time before the Aldo fight posting "fuck Conor" and other certain things. He knocked out Aldo in seconds and then you immediately had a signature of him and was singing his praises. Then he got submitted by Diaz and you're back on your fuck Conor attitude. You (along with a lot of people in here tbf) complained about the rematch being made, saying Conor doesn't deserve it. Then all of a sudden you all want it to happen when it gets pulled. Throughout the whole build up you're "WAR DIAZ", "FUCK CONOR", etc. Conor wins. You now have a sig of him again.
> 
> TL;DR - Gloryhunting galore.


Cool can you go and find me posts where I said FUCK CONOR, I was just on team Diaz, in the build up for first fight and second fight, also Aldo, supporting one guy doesn't mean I hate the other fighter, it applies sometimes but I don't have some sort of hatred for Conor. And yea I did have a problem with the rematch being made, because he DIDN"T really deserve to get an meditate rematch as the UFC 200 main event, since he was the 145 champ and Aldo and Frankie was fighting on that exact card for a dam interim title. I literally just said after 200 was a disappointment that I was wrong and Conor just makes a card far more exciting. 

TLDR - Showing support for one fighter doesn't, mean FUCK THE OTHER FIGHTER, and also just because I change my sig doesn't mean I suddenly become a Conor worshiper, I just thought it was a cool moment


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Its when their fighter doesn't win, theyll claim robbery. Close fights that go either way can't be robberies lol


And its so annoying, because every close fight gets called a robbery thesedays. Someone has to lose and someone has to win, a close fight cant be a robbery. A robbery is Pearson v Sanchez.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> Just was looking at it from the first fight but it's okay I was proved wrong.


owned


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

cablegeddon said:


> owned


Nah.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> Cool can you go and find me posts where I said FUCK CONOR, I was just on team Diaz, in the build up for first fight and second fight, also Aldo, supporting one guy doesn't mean I hate the other fighter, it applies sometimes but I don't have some sort of hatred for Conor. And yea I did have a problem with the rematch being made, because he DIDN"T really deserve to get an meditate rematch as the UFC 200 main event, since he was the 145 champ and Aldo and Frankie was fighting on that exact card for a dam interim title. I literally just said after 200 was a disappointment that I was wrong and Conor just makes a card far more exciting.
> 
> TLDR - Showing support for one fighter doesn't, mean FUCK THE OTHER FIGHTER, and also just because I change my sig doesn't mean I suddenly become a Conor worshiper, I just thought it was a cool moment


A simple search of your username, sports section and Conor as the keyword will show how negative you were towards him before the Aldo fight. He won it and then you have a sig of him circling the octagon before the fight. I remember it well, as it was brought up in the chatbox when it happened. It's the same thing this time around with Diaz. I was wrong to put the fuck Conor in quotations, as you never actually posted that, but that was the attitude you had towards him.

I'm not saying you're a Conor worshipper. I'm just saying how quick you are to seamingly to throw praise and praise at him when he wins, when your attitude towards him is different before the fight. From what I have seen Conor has a lot of cool moments. You just seem to use them when he wins :shrug


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Fearless Maryse said:


> And its so annoying, because every close fight gets called a robbery thesedays. Someone has to lose and someone has to win, a close fight cant be a robbery. A robbery is Pearson v Sanchez.


Edgar vs Maynard 2 was a draw.

What about GSP vs Hendricks, wasn't that robbery?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hearing that Bellator are making a play for Donald Cerrone. I don't think much will come of it because he strikes me as loyal to the UFC type of guy. Still interesting none the less.

https://www.facebook.com/TheMMABulletin


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

i don't think cerrone will go to bellator but i mean, that is a great deal for him.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Thats a great a deal for Cerrone, He made last then half of that at 202.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joel said:


> A simple search of your username, sports section and Conor as the keyword will show how negative you were towards him before the Aldo fight. He won it and then you have a sig of him circling the octagon before the fight. I remember it well, as it was brought up in the chatbox when it happened. It's the same thing this time around with Diaz. I was wrong to put the fuck Conor in quotations, as you never actually posted that, but that was the attitude you had towards him.
> 
> I'm not saying you're a Conor worshipper. I'm just saying how quick you are to seamingly to throw praise and praise at him when he wins, when your attitude towards him is different before the fight. From what I have seen Conor has a lot of cool moments. You just seem to use them when he wins :shrug


Fair enough, guess thats your interpretation of what I thingk about Conor. But like I said, not once did I just blatantly, say "Fuck Conor". 


Also in regards to changing my sig only when he wins. Here's the post I made before the fight even began. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1999617-mma-discussion-thread-170.html#post62042770


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

USADA are investigating Nate for smoking a vape pen at the post fight conference :red

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/8/22/12596954/nate-diaz-could-face-usada-sanctions-for-vaping-cannabis-at-ufc-202


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Cerrone would be a moron not to take that Bellator deal or at least use it to leverage more money out of the UFC. He's one of the more popular and beloved fighters around, always entertaining, and yet comparatively he's paid peanuts. He'd be making double what he is now when he wins in the UFC, and he can get some real sponsors back and make even more money there. Pro athletes only have a short window to make money.



DX-Superkick said:


> Edgar vs Maynard 2 was a draw.
> 
> What about GSP vs Hendricks, wasn't that robbery?


Some fights are robberies, 99% aren't though.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Still shocked that Dana said no to McGregor vs Diaz 3.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah what he means clearly is not yet. 


Why start hyping up the ultimate final fight right away, theres plenty of big fights for Conor at the other divisons.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

the Mike Perry interview on the mma hour yesterday had me rolling man :lmao this has gotta be a gimmick right? cant be a real dude, reminds me of bray wyatt or somethin



Joel said:


> A simple search of your username, sports section and Conor as the keyword


anyone checking receipts please go find the posts where I announced Mcgregors signing to the ufc and told everyone he would be goat, AND when I was the only loyal Diaz fan when everyone itt and the chatbox was SHITTING on him after the RDA fight :y2j


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “*I’m in a weird place*,” White said on the show. “*We saw that fight, and it was a great fight. I’ve still got to talk to (UFC matchmaker) Joe Silva and see what he thinks. But I’m thinking maybe we do Anthony Johnson vs. Jon Jones to see who gets to fight Daniel Cormier*.”


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/anthony-johnson-vs-jon-jones-title-eliminator-ufc-boss-dana-white-thinking-about-it

:jjones 

If Jon gets cleared then why not? I am more interested in that match up than a rematch with DC tbh.



> White has repeatedly stated Rousey intends to fight again, but told the "UFC Unfiltered" podcast that return fight will definitely not take place in the UFC's highly anticipated card in New York.
> 
> "*She's definitely not fighting in New York*," White said. "*I'm actually going to start building the New York card this week*."


http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/17376825/ronda-rousey-fight-ufc-205-nov-12-new-york-company-president-dana-white-announced

I wish she'd just retire already. A year away from the sport and she'll still be guaranteed a title shot :no:



Stephen90 said:


> Still shocked that Dana said no to McGregor vs Diaz 3.


Dana just said no to a third fight happening next, not forever! We'll see it next year :cudi


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Rumble/Jones is really interesting because it's the only time I can see Jones getting legit taken out. I'd love it if Rumble beat him at this point.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fantastic event. All the way through, even the prelims were good.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768245632171511808


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I think they wanted that to set the new record, but oh well. After how good the fights were, they have a number of huge payoffs coming soon. Conor/Diaz III when they pull the trigger again is a guaranteed million buys.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conor McGregor has just headlined back to back PPV's that generated over 1 million buys. Love him or hate him the dude is now a Mega Star









Will be interesting to see if he can reach those numbers without the aid of Nate Diaz.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Conor McGregor has just headlined back to back PPV's that generated over 1 million buys. Love him or hate him the dude is now a Mega Star
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point

Will also be interesting to see what sort of numbers Nate does without Conor


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Will also be interesting to see what sort of numbers *Nate does without Conor*


I can't see Nate fighting anyone else but Conor for the foreseeable future. He just got paid a couple million and I am sure he'll rake in even more with PPV points. Plus Nate's already said that he's no longer interested in going for the title, he wants big fights that interest him.

Never say never of course but the Diaz Bros do march to the beat of their own drum.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Nate will spend the next year getting high and smoking his way through this payday then he will be back, I have no doubts about that


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Pretty cool fight, I have to admit I thought the decision was going to Diaz but nevertheless it was close and a good fight.

One thing about Conor though, he really needs to get some cardio to go along with those great striking skills. The way he gassed out after 2nd round was pretty bad, he's definitely one of the GOAT personalities the UFC has ever had, but IMO he's got a way to go before his ability catches up.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> the Mike Perry interview on the mma hour yesterday had me rolling man :lmao this has gotta be a gimmick right? cant be a real dude, reminds me of bray wyatt or somethin
> 
> 
> 
> anyone checking receipts please go find the posts where I announced Mcgregors signing to the ufc and told everyone he would be goat, AND when I was the only loyal Diaz fan when everyone itt and the chatbox was SHITTING on him after the RDA fight :y2j


Either a gimmick or that he's actually mentally challenged


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> I can't see Nate fighting anyone else but Conor for the foreseeable future. He just got paid a couple million and I am sure he'll rake in even more with PPV points. Plus Nate's already said that he's no longer interested in going for the title, he wants big fights that interest him.
> 
> Never say never of course but the Diaz Bros do march to the beat of their own drum.


Is it just me or didn't he say in the post-fight interview that he won't be fighting anyone until the rubber match with McGregor? May have misheard him. 


Anyway, the inaugural EuroFC card is looking pretty good. Bunch of former UFC, Bellator, Strikeforce and ONE FC guys in there like Johnny Bedford, Tom Niinimäki, Karl Amoussou, Alan Omer, Robert Wilkinson, Toni Tauru.. 

tickets aren't that expensive either... :hmm:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

These slo-mo highlights are awesome, Conor/Nate especially (from 1:40):







Also, PVZ doing the Miesha tate yacht thing:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Rory Macdonald has been removed from the UFC rankings....

That doesn't look good.

Probably signed with Bellator.

edit: I predict deez tings


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768484844250681344


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Good for Rory, hope Bellator made him an offer he couldn't refuse. He's got a child to support now.

Will others follow suit? :hmm:


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Kudos to Rory. Get your money dude.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Good for Rory, probably doubled his pay at minimum, but sad that he's gotta go down as one of the best fighters to never hold a ufc belt, all the talent and potential but stars never aligned for him at quite the right time, hell of a resume though. Wish Ben Askren was still at Bellator now, always wanted to see that fight, he used to talk a ton of shit about Rory and can cut a good promo but it would essentially boil down to a non-freakshow money fight of super elite skill, could clean up Bellators trashy image a bit and still draw. Wouldnt be at all surprised if they end up feeding him Koscheck though, yawn.

Just keep him well away from MVP, not ready to see that hypewagon get derailed yet


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Will Ronda Rousey return at UFC 205 in New York City? 'Definitely not,' Dana White says

UFC President Dana White, on Tuesday’s “UFC Unfiltered” podcast with Matt Serra and Jim Norton, said Rousey won’t be a part of UFC 205, which takes place Nov. 12 at MSG with a main card on pay-per-view.

“She’s definitely not fighting in New York,” White said. “I’m actually going to start building the New York card this week. Maybe when I get the New York card done, I’ll jump back on with you guys and announce it. But nothing yet (for Rousey).”

At one point, ex-bantamweight champ Rousey’s (10-1 MMA, 6-1 UFC) comeback was anticipated for UFC 200 in July, first against Holly Holm, and then pushed to the year’s end against longtime rival Miesha Tate after Tate (18-6 MMA, 5-3 UFC) became women’s bantawmeight champion.

But at UFC 200, Amanda Nunes (13-4 MMA, 6-1 UFC) took out Tate to win the title. And a couple weeks later, Holm (10-2 MMA, 3-2 UFC) lost to Valentina Shevchenko (13-2 MMA, 2-1 UFC), which may have taken the former champ out of the running for a rematch with Rousey, whom she knocked out at UFC 193 in November 2015.

Earlier this year, White said he was hopeful for Rousey’s return sometime this calendar year.

“Ronda’s going to come out and let us know when she’s ready to fight again,” White told Dan Patrick in May. “I would really like her to fight this year. I hope she does.”

unkout


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@BornBad

I already posted that Ronda Rousey news yesterday. It's on the previous page.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1999617-mma-discussion-thread-186.html


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm sure Rory will go back to the UFC in a few years.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Nick Diaz got in a fight in a Las Vegas casino bathroom. I'm not surprised, motherfuckers! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Please please someone have a video!!



Interesting to see who they give to Rory at Bellator


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768499234869874688

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/768499009954648064


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Gsp is reported to come back for ufc 206, for the Toronto event, if true he will smash conors record for ppv imo, it's leading towards gsp vs diaz 2

http://www.lowkickmma.com/UFC/report-georges-st-pierre-to-return-at-ufc-206/


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> Gsp is reported to come back for ufc 206, for the Toronto event, if true he will smash conors record for ppv imo, it's leading towards gsp vs diaz 2


I disagree. GSP is a big name and all, but that's in Canada. Also GSP, while he could pack a house, was never this Juggernaut of buyrates. Couple that with his snuggle fuck fights and his polite attitude and you're not breaking Lesnar or Conor numbers. Unless you cout UFC 100, GSP never cracked a million buys. His numbes are truly impressive but ain't Brock.

http://mma-manifesto.com/root/ufc-ppv-data-root/top-selling-ufc-ppvs-of-all-time.html


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

True Brock is still biggest ppv draw for ufc, but I feel since gsp will be coming back the hype will he huge and I can see at least a mill buys


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> True Brock is still biggest ppv draw for ufc, but I feel since gsp will be coming back the hype will he huge and I can see at least a mill buys


Who knows what could happen between now and then. I just know that GSP always left the sourest taste in mouth after a fight. It was always BORING! For crying out loud he couldn't finish a one eyed Koscheck, Jake "No Stand Up, Chin Out" Shields, Dan "Not Ready" Hardy or "Too Small, Too Jacked" Alves.

And I know the booth has to sell it, but if there was ever a champ that could cure insomnia, it was GSP.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

GSP vs. Nick Diaz II :hmm: It's better than Nick vs. Sonnen I guess.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Zero interest.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SonoShion said:


> Zero interest.


Shoo, away with you!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

GSP/Diaz 2 would do great numbers, but there last fight wasn't that great and with these 2 guys off the shelve for a while now I don't see this be a great fight either.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

So Rory has signed with Bellator. Way to go UFC, lose a guy that has a dominant win over your current WW champ.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

So? Its not like Rory was next in line for a title shot, hes on two losses in a row. Bellator probs offered him a deal he couldn't refuse and UFC couldn't match. I think this may be good for Rory, 170 in the UFC is so god dam competitive, hopefully he can get some wins back under his belt even if it's against lesser competition. THis doesn't mean we will never see Rory in the UFC again.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> So? Its not like Rory was next in line for a title shot, hes on two losses in a row. Bellator probs offered him a deal he couldn't refuse and UFC couldn't match. I think this may be good for Rory, 170 in the UFC is so god dam competitive, hopefully he can get some wins back under his belt even if it's against lesser competition. THis doesn't mean we will never see Rory in the UFC again.


Rory is a big loss in my opinion,the man is the best fighter from canada since gsp left, and when he fully retires Rory will be the only top guy from Canada, but i think its good he gets his name built back up in bellator then comes back in a few years.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe UFC banking on that GSP return??? OR they know something we don't yet


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> UFC *couldn't* match.


:mj



Spoiler: These fighters give away years of their life for this company and yet they still make pittance















BTW Cowboy signed a new eight fight deal with the UFC today. I hope they gave him a significant increase because the man is worth every penny IMO.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/08/cowboy-sticking-around-donald-cerrone-signs-new-eight-fight-ufc-contract


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad Cerrone decided to stay, hes such a fun fighter to watch. Sucks for Rory tho.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It would of been foolish of Cowboy to switch just when he's worked himself into Welterweight contention. I just hope he's smart enough to stay at 170lb and doesn't drop back down to 155lb.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He was saying that the fight he's looking for at 155 is Alvarez, which would make sense for him as he's already beaten him. Probably the fight to make if Conor isn't going for it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> He was saying that the fight he's looking for at 155 is Alvarez, *which would make sense for him* as he's already beaten him. Probably the fight to make if Conor isn't going for it.


I don't see how it makes any sense for him at all.

1) He looks sooooo much better at 170lbs
2) It was a only a couple fights ago that he got completely decimited by RDA
3) RDA, Ferguson and Khabib are all in line for the next title shot

Staying at Welterweight makes so much more sense IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Makes sense if its for the title against Alvarez, it's weird though since his last fight at 155 was a loss. But hey, UFC doesn't give a fuck about rankings clearly, could set up a fight with Conor at 155.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Long run Conor would be better off at 155 than 170.

Henderson/Freire tomorrow night for Bellator.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

These videos are amazing


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Nate will spend the next year getting high and smoking his way through this payday then he will be back, I have no doubts about that


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Maybe UFC banking on that GSP return??? OR they know something we don't yet


Unless Dana is trying to swerve us it sure didn't sound like GSP is coming back anytime soon yesterday. He was on Colin Cowherd's show and reiterated once again that GSP isn't coming back, he doesn't really want to fight anymore, etc. There's always a possibilty he could be bullshitting, but would you really say that a guy who is about to return doesn't want to fight anymore? I don't think so.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Unless Dana is trying to swerve us it sure didn't sound like GSP is coming back anytime soon yesterday. He was on Colin Cowherd's show and reiterated once again that GSP isn't coming back, he doesn't really want to fight anymore, etc. There's always a possibilty he could be bullshitting, but would you really say that a guy who is about to return doesn't want to fight anymore? I don't think so.


Dana did wanna keep the Lesnar return quiet too. But we know how that went.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stars seemed to be aligned for GSP return for UFC 206 in Toronto


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Dana did wanna keep the Lesnar return quiet too. But we know how that went.


Like I said, of course he could be bullshitting, but if that's what he's doing it's very odd to say that GSP doesn't want to fight anymore. I'm not in a position to tell Dana how to run his business, he knows what he's doing, but I would never say that. Could have just said "Not happening, next" or brushed it off in a similar way. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


Early estimations for 202 between 1.2-1.5 million and according to Meltzer once they add all the internet orders they might even exceed 1.5 million. Will that be enough for Dana to stop running around calling Ronda his biggest draw? Conor now has 3 of the top 4 PPVs in UFC history, all 3 bigger than Ronda's most successful PPV. Hell, technically even Nate was a part of 2 of those, even though he obviously wasn't the star of the show.

I think Dana is in for a rude awakening if he's still dreaming of those 2 million buys for Ronda's return. Not happening.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Unless Dana is trying to swerve us it sure didn't sound like GSP is coming back anytime soon yesterday. He was on Colin Cowherd's show and reiterated once again that GSP isn't coming back, he doesn't really want to fight anymore, etc. There's always a possibility he could be bullshitting, but would you really say that a guy who is about to return doesn't want to fight anymore? I don't think so.












GSP will headline 206 in Toronto. He's been pretty open about his desire to return and has even entered USADA's 4 month testing period.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont understand why Dana has been shitting on GSP's return pretty much ever since he retired. Georges himself seems excited to return but Dana's almost doing all he can to make people pay no attention to GSP.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> I dont understand why Dana has been shitting on GSP's return pretty much ever since he retired. Georges himself seems excited to return but Dana's almost doing all he can to make people pay no attention to GSP.


Because Dana doesn't like people stealing the limelight away from his Golden Goose Ronda.

Plus GSP is one of the few fighters out there who actually has the clout to stand up to him and his BS.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Because Dana doesn't like people stealing the limelight away from his Golden Goose Ronda.
> 
> Plus GSP is one of the few fighters out there who actually has the clout to stand up to him and his BS.


Both those points sound right. Ronda's loyal and doesn't talk shit about the UFC while Conor wants to be bigger than the UFC and Georges knows whats wrong with the UFC so Dana's clinging tighter to Ronda's tit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MVP is such a cocky bastard. Gifting a helmet to your opponent is a bit of a douche move though :deandre


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was anti-climatic as fuck. Bendo wasn't looking great, he should be lucky it ended early because he was in for a rough night IMO.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

Bellator gon' Bellator. Props to Bendo for getting his money, can't fault a man for that. That was as embarrassing as Kimbo/Dada. With how active Benson was, I'm just glad it ended early and saved me the suffering of watching the final 7 minutes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Pitbull looked good though, he had an answer for everything Bendo tried to do. Bendo has always had the most catchable kicks in MMA though, everyone seems to catch his kicks.

The younger Machida landed one monster of an uppercut earlier in the night.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I thought Bendo was looking awful gun-shy and hesitant. I hope he's not washed already :hogan

UFC on Fox 21 tomorrow night :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah Benson didn't look good at all, I think his low volume style just doesn't work anymore, people have figured him out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wasn't it because Dana wanted to do the Hendricks rematch with GSP and he retired lol. I remember the press conference Dana said GSP went straight to the hospital and then GSP showed up like 5 mniutes later. :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That was so awkward.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man did you see Pettis statement on Facebook??? Career defining fight right here


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lets hope he backs those words up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Yeah I hate to think what it means if he drops 4 in a row, and loses another in the same fashion he has been. He's had no fire or urgency to himself in his losses, he just seems to accept he's not winning.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Hoping for Condit and Pettis but ill be okay if Maia wins


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for Maia and a draw for Paige and Bec.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

only 10 fights on the card tonight. I love it. Just like the old days!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was fuckin beautiful by Paige!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Paige VanZant with a spectacular KOTY contender :sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Damn! That was a money kick!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What's happened to Pettis? He seems gassed all the time. What happened to his pop!?

And Charles fed him his neck!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Good win, Pettis' jitz is legit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This card has delivered so far :drose

Pettis looks really good at Featherweight, he was wise to drop down. Would love to see him fight Aldo next year :trips5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow Pettis submitted Charles. Fuck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

YEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH FUCK YOU CONDIT!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That man right there is the next Welterweight champion!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking incredible, everyone knows what hes gonna do to you, but you can't stop it!!!!!!!!






Condit :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That is not gonna be a long title reign for Woodley. Both Wonderboy and Maia coming after him.

"but but but I wanted to fight Nick Diaz instead" 

:duck


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Forgot to posts these earlier (slept through most of the fights).










Good performance by Maia, made me some money too. Thanks bud. :bayley2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Fantastic card! :clap:clap:clap Every fight delivered.

Curious to see who Pettis will face next :hmm: I am gonna assume Aldo will face Holloway since McGregor is most likely to face Alvarez next. Cub Swanson then? :jjones

I'd advise him to steer well clear of Frankie Edgar. That's a bad match up for him IMO.

Paige VanZant adorable & dangerous, what a combination :trips5 That KO was like something out of a JCVD movie :banderas


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Fantastic card! :clap:clap:clap Every fight delivered.
> 
> Curious to see who Pettis will face next :hmm: I am gonna assume Aldo will face Holloway since McGregor is most likely to face Alvarez next. Cub Swanson then? :jjones
> 
> ...


Jeremy Stephens has been saying he wants a fight with a big name, so Pettis/Stephens could be fireworks. Make it the main event of a FN in Milwaukee or something.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> YEEEEAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH FUCK YOU CONDIT!


How can anyone hate Condit? :surprise: Dude's a warrior. He had a bad night tonight but gave us FOTY last time out.

Watched it all, but it was all about the main card for me.

Lauzon vs. Miller. Great fight, not the classic war the first one was, but crazy pace. Bullshit decision though.

PVZ... what a knockout! Oh, and the kick was awesome, too.

Really good fight with Pettis and Oliveira. Always thought Oliveira had a suspect chin- amazing martial arts skills, but seems to crumple under pressure pretty easily. Almost did in the first, but I was impressed with how he rallied in the second. Massive feather in the cap of Pettis to catch Charles in the sub like he did- not only that, but he was there the whole time with a jitz wizard.

That main event though...damn. I actually picked Maia to win by sub, but I never thought it'd be so quick, thought Condit would struggle through to the championship rounds, but he had no answer at all for Maia's attack.

Would be a shitty way for Condit to call it a career. Make Condit vs. Lawler II as the co-main of a Conor PPV or something and reward the Natural Born Killer for all his amazing fights with a big payday.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> Jeremy Stephens has been saying he wants a fight with a big name, so Pettis/Stephens could be fireworks. Make it the main event of a FN in Milwaukee or something.


I suppose I could dig a rematch between those two. It has been five years since they fought each other.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as soon as Condit said "rematch or I retire", I thought it was a pretty safe bet that he was going to lose his next fight, if his opponent was any top 15 guy.

I would have no problems with Maia getting the next shot before Thompson.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Me to my friend after the first round of the PVZ fight: Look at her trying all of these stupid kicks, but she's nowhere near in range for them. Rawlings is laughing at her. 

*both laugh*

Me: Watch her now KO this chick in 30 seconds with a kick after I said that.

Oh Paige VanZant you adorable bitch. That was the best possible outcome ever for her and the UFC, great job. It was nice to see her actually fight like a professional and not just run in there swinging over and over again, too. Back on the prospects list, she is. I don't see how you can't call her a top 5 fighter in that division now, it's not like the competition is staggering.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> How can anyone hate Condit? Dude's a warrior. He had a bad night tonight but gave us FOTY last time out.
> 
> Would be a shitty way for Condit to call it a career. Make Condit vs. Lawler II as the co-main of a Conor PPV or something and reward the Natural Born Killer for all his amazing fights with a big payday.


Warrior my ass! Ever since his run away "performance" against Nick Diaz I've not cared for Condit. Love to see him get humbled!

And no way does Condit deserve a Conor ppv. Those are for guys who deserve it. Not guys who fail upwards into title shots.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

So that incredible fight with Lawler means nothing right, or how about when Condit elbowed Alves's nose into his fucking brain, or that flying knee against Kim?? Were you crying when Conor "run" away from Nate? Get over it, just cause he fought cautiously for once.

Condit has 30 wins in MMA, 28 are FINISHES, but he's a runner right? Please GTFO.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That PVZ kick was epic. And holy crap Maia carved through Condit like its the easiest thing in the world.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Woodley vs Wonderboy and Maia fights the winner


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Wonderboys been more spectacular and is the easier sell for a Title shot even if most people have never heard of him, but Maia has to get a Title shot off of this run he's on.


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Condit retirement talk sucks, even though he just lost, would love to see him against thompson. Maia is impressive, but nobody wants to see him fight for the title.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Wonderboys been more spectacular and is the easier sell for a Title shot even if most people have never heard of him, but Maia has to get a Title shot off of this run he's on.


Meanwhile Woodley's too busy calling out Nick Diaz smh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> So that incredible fight with Lawler means nothing right, or how about when Condit elbowed Alves's nose into his fucking brain, or that flying knee against Kim?? Were you crying when Conor "run" away from Nate? Get over it, just cause he fought cautiously for once.
> 
> Condit has 30 wins in MMA, 28 are FINISHES, but he's a runner right? Please GTFO.


I'm not a fan, he asked why, I gave my answer. It was over right there. Yet _you're_ angry?

At no point did I discredit his talents, I just don't care for him.

And Conor not only ran but he was gassed as all hell and threw very few shots after the second. He got controlled on the cage, ate shots, did NOT control the pace or the octagon, nor did he show a killer instinct. Nate won rounds 3, 4 and 5.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

KC Armstrong said:


> Like I said, of course he could be bullshitting, but if that's what he's doing it's very odd to say that GSP doesn't want to fight anymore. I'm not in a position to tell Dana how to run his business, he knows what he's doing, but I would never say that. Could have just said "Not happening, next" or brushed it off in a similar way. I guess we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> 
> Early estimations for 202 between 1.2-1.5 million and according to Meltzer once they add all the internet orders they might even exceed 1.5 million. *Will that be enough for Dana to stop running around calling Ronda his biggest draw? *Conor now has 3 of the top 4 PPVs in UFC history, all 3 bigger than Ronda's most successful PPV. Hell, technically even Nate was a part of 2 of those, even though he obviously wasn't the star of the show.
> ...



Nope. Just like his idol Vince he hates selfmade men who dont kiss his ass. Gotta protect his little project Cen...Ronda.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Meanwhile Woodley's too busy calling out Nick Diaz smh


I dont really blame Woodley, this is his big chance to make some real money and both viable options for him; Wonderboy or Maia will be lucky to crack 250k buys so he wont be making much money off either fight. 

I really cant blame any fighter for chasing money fights when the UFC is worth billions yet they pay the fighters piss all and take away their sponsorship money as well. Athletes gotta make as much as they can in that short window they get.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Great main card, Lauzon/Miller was a brawl like expected. Showtime finally has a win, hope he has the confidence back to take some heads. If Pettis can make the weight I hope he stays at featherweight, he can surely become champion. Vanzant with that beautiful high kick, want to see more of her.

Then the Main-Event, Maia BJJ is just on another level. If he takes you down its over, he's that good. Hope Condit doesn't retire.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

I love Carlos Condit. And I love Damian Maia. I'm so conflicted, guys.

Maia is the N1 contender, no need to prove it again. He fights the winner of Woodley/Wonderboy. At this point, fuck GSP.

I wish Rory was still with the UFC): but they treated him badly.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> That PVZ kick was epic.


Indeed it was.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

Paige Vanzant kick :LOL

I can't stand Rawlings after she was on the ultimate fighter so was happy to see her get her ass knocked out.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

2Pieced said:


> I can't stand Rawlings after she was on the ultimate fighter so was happy to see her get her ass knocked out.


What did Rawlings do to you? :sad:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

It was a great card but how the fuck did Lauzon/Miller get FOTN over Pettis/Oliveira?


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> What did Rawlings do to you? :sad:


She just came across unlikable to me, nicest way i can say that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

They should just do Woodley vs. GSP and have Thomson vs. Maia as the co-main event at UFC 206 in Toronto IMO.



TCE said:


> It was a great card but how the fuck did Lauzon/Miller get FOTN over Pettis/Oliveira?


I don't have much issues that fight being awarded FOTN. It was an entertaining, back & forth competitive brawl. Pettis vs. Oliveira was a great high caliber fight though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> They should just do Woodley vs. GSP and have Thomson vs. Maia as the co-main event at UFC 206 in Toronto IMO.


I think it would be worth the wait if that was the main event in Canada. BUT I wouldn't cut 2 contenders down to 1. I say if Woodley doesn't fight GSP inside of 3.5 months then Woodley has to fight Wonderboy. That way they, Woodley and Wonderboy, clear up their mess and Maia is fresh in case GSP hits a speed bump and can't be the "money" fight.

So if not GSP soon, then Wonderboy for beef's sake and Maia stays primed.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I think it would be worth the wait if that was the main event in Canada. BUT I wouldn't cut 2 contenders down to 1. I say if Woodley doesn't fight GSP inside of 3.5 months then Woodley has to fight Wonderboy. That way they, Woodley and Wonderboy, clear up their mess and Maia is fresh in case GSP hits a speed bump and can't be the "money" fight.
> 
> So if not GSP soon, then Wonderboy for beef's sake and Maia stays primed.


Obviously if Woodley vs. Wonderboy is indeed next then Maia would be wise to just sit out and wait for his title shot. But if they choose to go in another direction then I don't see why they shouldn't make Wonderboy vs. Maia. You can't have two contenders just sitting waiting for a title shot when they could easily face each other. Maia isn't a spring chicken either, he's about to turn 39 in November.

Woodley will definitely defend his title before the end of the year. Barring any injuries of course.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

yeah, I don't like the thought of them knocking off a contender. There are times to do it, and times not to do it. I like the idea of the welterweight division having two number one guys who can fight for the title one after the other.

Don't even care which of the two gets the first crack.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Maia has taken 14 strikes in his last 4 fights. Looked better than ever. The age thing doesn't really apply if your not taking any damage. I hope he waits it out

The spring chicken argument makes no sense either, so he should take another fight quickly and possible risk more damage as opposed to sit out and wait for the title shot??


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I think it's time give Maia his title shot. 6 fight win streak. They need to stop bullshitting him.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Wonderboy is first, Winner gets Maia. I get Woodley wants his money fight but its not fair for the roster to put them on hold.

Or Wonderboy/Maia sounds awesome too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Provo said:


> Wonderboy is first, Winner gets Maia. I get Woodley wants his money fight but its not fair for the roster to put them on hold.


You say that but Conor is in your sig/avatar.....:aries2



Cashmere said:


> I think it's time give Maia his title shot. 6 fight win streak. They need to stop bullshitting him.


UFC wants "marketable fights." And Brazilians aren't "marketable" in UFC's eyes. Ask Jacare why Dan Henderson is getting a title shot on a 1 fight streak. Ask Maia why Condit got a title shot on a 1 fight streak. It's bullshit plain and simple.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> You say that but Conor is in your sig/avatar.....:aries2


Conor is a draw so he GETS these fights,of course he's gonna take it. Woodley is willing to purposely wait till he gets the fight that he wants.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Provo said:


> Conor is a draw so he GETS these fights,of course he's gonna take it. Woodley is willing to purposely wait till he gets the fight that he wants.



Stop arguing with haters. Woodley is willing to sit on his ass until he gets what he wants (after being sidelined for an extended period of time). Conor, within the last 13 months, has had 2 title shots taken away from him due to Aldo and Dos Anjos pulling out and both times he accepted a different opponent on short notice, most recently even at fucking 170... and he's the biggest draw in the game. Woodley can't draw flies to shit and thinks he should be able to pick his opponents.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

How did Conor become a draw? What made Conor so special to begin with? No one has ever cared about midget fights so what made this one guy stand out? Thrash talk? I've heard better from better.

And why is it wrong to want more money for your fights? Rory was a loser and went to Bellator for more money. Why can't Woodley leverage himself for money? GSP said he wascoming back, Woodley wants money and that's GSP. Best fight the best, why is there a problem? It's just a couple of months.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's bullshit because Conor fucking owns the highest gates, highest PPV numbers, generates more revenue for UFC than anyone else by a mile. Woodley isn't even 10% of the draw, yet he acts like he deserves to make the same kind of money and negotiating power??? :gtfo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just don't get it. Woodley is trying to get Welterweight back to prestige by having big fights. I ask again, what's wrong with that?

Robbie had multiple FOTY candidates and still no one knows who he is nor does he generate numbers. You need stars to generate numbers, GSP is a star, if Woodley beats him, you have a new star! I just wanna know what's wrong with taking time between fights? It's just a couple of months!

Ronda took no damage her entire run yet she only fought 2 or 3 times a year. And she had worthy challengers from all types of backgrounds. Why was she allowed to put an entire division on hold?

I say Woodley should do what UFC wanted Holly to do. Wait for the guaranteed ppv draw and cement a new star. Holly was a no name until she connected the biggest kick in MMA history. But that same kick would mean Dick all if it hit literally anyone else. It's not like GSP is gonna sit out a year. He's just gotta get tested.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lmao Woodley vs GSP would be huge because people want to see GSP, not Woodley, any GSP fight is going to be bigger than a Woodley fight. Also LOL Woodley wants big fights cause he wants to get paid, wtf is this " trying to get Welterweight back to prestige bullshit? 170 has always been one of the deepest divisions in the UFC

I also wouldn't say no one knows who Lawler is, stop using hyperboles. And Ronda fighting 2-3 times a year is still way more than what Woodley has done.


:gtfo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Lmao Woodley vs GSP would be huge because people want to see GSP, not Woodley, any GSP fight is going to be bigger than a Woodley fight. Also LOL Woodley wants big fights cause he wants to get paid, wtf is this " trying to get Welterweight back to prestige bullshit? 170 has always been one of the deepest divisions in the UFC
> 
> I also wouldn't say no one knows who Lawler is, stop using hyperboles. And Ronda fighting 2-3 times a year is still way more than what Woodley has done.


I get that the people would want to see GSP, that's the point. I'm saying that a fight with GSP would be a star making fight for Woodley and UFC. I'll say it again, look at Robbie Lawler. A shit ton of fights after his return. Not one boring fight, multiple KO's, doctor stoppage, several wars and it still didn't make him a star. What was missing? That signature win over an established star. It worked for Lesnar, he beat Randy and has been a Juggernaut ever since. GSP beat Hughes and from then on no one cared that his fights cured insomnia. Rampage beat Chuck and parlayed his success into Hollywood, not many fighters can say that.

I wanna know why it's "kind of odd" that guys like Edgar get title shot, after title shot, no matter how many losses they have. Why it's "odd" that Condit got a title shot on a 1 fight streak. Why it's "odd" that Henderson is getting a title shot on a 1 fight streak. But it's complete and utter bullshit that Woodley wants to fight the returning, Uncrowned King GSP.

Ronda took breaks of 4, 5, 7 and 9 months between fights. Despite dominating and taking zero damage. I was being generous when I said 2 to 3 a year.

Woodley is fresh and not only does he have time, he also has options just like any other fighter, why won't people let him choose? It's a couple months wait, same as any other champion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769672669222481920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/769694242557992960
:done:sodone:krillin:krillin3


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That would be amazing if it goes a few rounds.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> That would be amazing if it goes a few rounds.


It has the potential to be Fight of The Year :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> It has the potential to be Fight of The Year :mark::mark::mark:


That's kinda Robbie's thing!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI Dana White has once again reiterated his desire for Anthony Johnson to face Jon Jones next.

http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/dana-white-wants-to-do-jon-jones-vs-rumble-for-interim-title.3331243/


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> FYI Dana White has once again reiterated his desire for Anthony Johnson to face Jon Jones next.
> 
> http://forums.sherdog.com/threads/dana-white-wants-to-do-jon-jones-vs-rumble-for-interim-title.3331243/


Maybe he hopes that a THUNDEROUS blow to the head will knock some sense into Jones!

And is Jones still Interim champ?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> And is Jones still Interim champ?


Believe it or not I think he still is :jonjones

Dana must be very confident that Jon's going to overcome his testing debacle.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LOL Jones is still interim champ??? This guy can literally get away with murder.






Fuck Jon Jones, cant believe my old username was his nickname :mj2


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

He not the official interim champion, but a win over a top 5 will get him right were he was.

Jones again getting out easy.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

That's complete bs imo, Johnson should fight Cormier and then Jones can get the winner (maybe after another fight when he comes back)


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I'll allow it (Y)


of all the insane fuckery that went on around 200 the saddest for me was the likelihood we'd be losing the current reigning GOAT for the prime years of his career so Im happy for any news he'll be returning sooner rather than later, plus I wanna see Bones/Rumble waaaayyy more than DC/Rumble2, plus if they do book it it'll make DC so fucking salty and it'll be hilarious :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, Bones vs. Rumble appeals to me waaaaaaaaay more than Rumble vs. DC II. It's an extremely dangerous fight for Jon, and he's not exactly at 100% right now with all the issues he's been having lately. There's a genuine possibility that Johnson could knock him out.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Bones vs Rumble is a great matchup, that being said RUMBLE via KO :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Marcin Held signs with UFC :mark: Dude is legit


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

I kinda hope MVP signs soon with UFC, also i feel dana should allow Daley back after all the shit with diaz/mcgregor and coke and hit and runs, throwing apunch at kos isn't that bad.


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Speaking of Daley, how long before we get to see him get his rematch against Koscheck? He might be over the hill, but will be interesting to see if he can still get Daley to the ground

MVP in the ufc would be sick. vs Matt Brown would make a great debut


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

tssb2 said:


> Speaking of Daley, how long before we get to see him get his rematch against Koscheck? He might be over the hill, but will be interesting to see if he can still get Daley to the ground
> 
> MVP in the ufc would be sick. vs Matt Brown would make a great debut


Daley vs. anyone but that idiot I'll be happy with. Daley kills him at this point in their careers. 

MVP vs. anyone, I'm down. How about Daley?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771010952263262208


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Damn, that's a huge loss for the UFC. Joe Silva has always been the consistent motor that kept that machine running. His matchmaking skills were impeccable.

I hope he made a lot of bank during the takeover.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He siad he's known for a while now, fuck wonder what else the new owners have planned


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771136471520583680
Also it looks like Anthony Pettis wants to face Max Holloway next


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771163665437384705

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/771177077433184256


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a banger :mark:

Even though super risky fight for Holloway who is on that 9 fight streak, but dude is game as it gets


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

http://makeemtap.com/report-cerrone-vs-lawler-ufc-205/

Reports Lawler vs Cerrone :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Man how do people boo DC even after all Jones has done he still says something like this I really hope DC beats him if Jones gets out of his suspension.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Man how do people boo DC even after all Jones has done


"He fights like a ***." - Donald "Cowboy" Cerrone


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

They're gonna need a good replacement for Silva, he's been pivotal. What's Russo up to these days?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> "He fights like a ***." - Donald "Cowboy" Cerrone


Brock pretty much did the same thing at UFC 200 and got opposite reaction.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Brock pretty much did the same thing at UFC 200 and got opposite reaction.


Goes to show the fucking stupidity of some MMA "fans"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Brock pretty much did the same thing at UFC 200 and got opposite reaction.





Juggernaut said:


> Goes to show the fucking stupidity of some MMA "fans"


Brock pushed forward and advanced position and tried for the KO. He said it himself, he's got a head like a coconut. He couldn't break it.

DC on the other hand refused to push the pace and was only active when the ref warned a stand up. Yeah Silva vined his leg but DC didn't do shit regardless.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Brock pushed forward and advanced position and tried for the KO. He said it himself, he's got a head like a coconut. He couldn't break it.
> 
> DC on the other hand refused to push the pace and was only active when the ref warned a stand up. Yeah Silva vined his leg but DC didn't do shit regardless.


k.






















By the way, highly recommend you guys watching this season of TUF, looks fucking amazing with the talent they got on there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's time to see if Gunnar Nelson is going to advance in the Welterweight division or not. He's facing Stun Gun at UFC Fight Night 99.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/dong-hyun-kim-vs-gunnar-nelson-headlines-ufc-fight-night-99-in-belfast-northern-ireland



Wolverine2.0 said:


> http://makeemtap.com/report-cerrone-vs-lawler-ufc-205/


Fantastic news! That fight is going to be sick :avit:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Luke Thomas said on the MMA Beat today - 'if you've watched MMA, you've watched a product of Joe Silva". :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I legitimately laughed out loud when I read that Rockhold would rather be a male model than a fighter. How in the blue hell is he not catching a ton of shit from MMA fans for that? This douchebag loses his title, gets knocked out in the first round and instead of wanting that title back he wants to take some time off... to do THIS? WTF?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol hes like the male Paige VanZant, doing non-fighter stuff. Getting punched in the face, or take pictures for the same money hmmm....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> I legitimately laughed out loud when I read that Rockhold would rather be a male model than a fighter. How in the blue hell is he not catching a ton of shit from MMA fans for that?


Why should we give him shit for that? If you've got it, flaunt it :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Seems like negotiations between the UFC and GSP aren't going smoothly.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/2/12745726/georges-st-pierre-says-he-s-willing-to-break-away-from-ufc

Anyone else getting the feeling that the UFC aren't keen on his return?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Lawler/Cerrone is going to be epic. The Welterweight division needs to be saved from Woodley. Lawler looked off at 201, but hopefully he can win at 205 and make another run at the title.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The Welterweight division needs to be saved from Woodley.


It does? Why? He's only just won the title and doesn't even have his first defense scheduled yet.

Is this all because he called out GSP and Nick Diaz? Hating on a fighter for wanting to earn some top dollar :kobelol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> It does? Why? He's only just won the title and doesn't even have his first defense scheduled yet.
> 
> Is this all because he called out GSP and Nick Diaz? Hating on a fighter for wanting to earn some top dollar :kobelol


I don't care who he called out or what he claims his motivation is. The guy hasn't done a single thing in this sport to be given any kind of power in regards to picking and choosing his opponent. Defend the title, prove that you're a draw, and then maybe you can start asking for big money fights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't care who he called out or what he claims his motivation is. The guy hasn't done a single thing in this sport to be given any kind of power in regards to picking and choosing his opponent. Defend the title, prove that you're a draw, and then maybe you can start asking for big money fights.


Just because Woodley's asking to face Diaz or GSP next doesn't necessarily mean the UFC will grant his wish. Unless he straight up refuses to face Wonderboy or Maia when the UFC asks him to then there's no need for this silly talk of "save the division from him". 

At least wait for his first title defense to be scheduled before bitching and moaning.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Just because Woodley's asking to face Diaz or GSP next doesn't necessarily mean the UFC will grant his wish. Unless he straight up refuses to face Wonderboy or Maia when the UFC asks him to then there's no need for this silly talk of "save the division from him".
> 
> At least wait for his first title defense to be scheduled before bitching and moaning.


You're missing the point. Of course him asking doesn't necessarily mean it will be granted - in fact, I'm positive it won't, because Woodley doesn't belong in a big money main event. The point is that his first thought after becoming champ was to try to push for an unattainable "big money fight" as opposed to even entertaining the idea of defending it against a top contender. Lawler knew his place. He wasn't a big draw, but he would always take any fight presented to him. He was a good champion.

I don't have to wait for anything. I've never liked the guy, because he bores the fuck out of me whenever he appears on my TV. Now he's shown that he's a pussy on top of it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

You gotta strike while the iron is hot. Woodley saw an opportunity to set up and big money fight and seized it with both hands. It's not his fault other Champions would rather play the obedient teacher's pet instead of doing the same. Well, except for Bisping that is.

And how exactly does asking to face arguably the MMA GOAT make him a pussy?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> You gotta strike while the iron is hot. Woodley saw an opportunity to set up and big money fight and seized it with both hands. It's not his fault other Champions would rather play the obedient teacher's pet instead of doing the same. Well, except for Bisping that is.
> 
> *And how exactly does asking to face arguably the MMA GOAT make him a pussy*?


He knows very well that GSP's return fight would never be a fight vs Woodley of all people.

I'm all for trying to seek out big money fights. But striking while the iron is hot? Woodley is not someone that viewers want to see in a big money fight. The iron isn't hot - it's ice cold. 

Conor McGregor asking for a money fight? Even if you don't like the guy, you can at least understand why one would be granted to him. Same with Rousey, Jones, etc., if they ever wish to seek one out.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't have to wait for anything. I've never liked the guy, because he bores the fuck out of me whenever he appears on my TV.


Just say this rather making a lot of nonsensical posts.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Now he's shown that he's a pussy on top of it.


How about wait till he refuses a title defence first before rolling out this tired phrase?

Just stick with the "I don't like him". It's far better and straight to the point.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I'm all for trying to seek out big money fights. But striking while the iron is hot? Woodley is not someone that viewers want to see in a big money fight. The iron isn't hot - it's ice cold.


He just knocked Robbie Lawler out cold and GSP had stated his desire to return to the UFC. I don't see when he would of gotten a better opportunity to set that fight up.

And GSP would be the draw in this scenario. His return to the Octagon is going to generate a lot of interest from the media and fans.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> He just knocked Robbie Lawler out cold and GSP had stated his desire to return to the UFC. I don't see when he would of gotten a better opportunity to set that fight up.
> 
> And GSP would be the draw in this scenario. His return to the Octagon is going to generate a lot of interest from the media and fans.


He would have a better opportunity if/when he made a name for himself and showed that he deserved a big money fight. Winning a title doesn't make you a draw. Damien Maia could win the title, but do you think he would generate any interest in any of his fights? Of course not. It would be just as silly for him to ask for a money fight.

GSP fighting anyone would generate a lot of interest, but it's not like he has several years left in him. His next fight could very well be his last. The right business decision would be to put him in there against a big name to maximize revenue.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Woodley has achieved nothing in MMA apart from winning the title. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Daam anyone else completely forgot there was another card tomorrow. lol, decent time too since it is in Hamburg, plus fight companion :mark:

Super important fights for Bader and Gus


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> He just knocked Robbie Lawler out cold and GSP had stated his desire to return to the UFC. I don't see when he would of gotten a better opportunity to set that fight up.
> 
> And GSP would be the draw in this scenario. His return to the Octagon is going to generate a lot of interest from the media and fans.


Was gonna post this.

GSP even said that a fight with Woodley would be good. GSP will be ready for the Canada card, all he wants is to wear his sponsor gear. I say make the fight and everybody wins.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Its weird how GSP said in all his recent interviews that he has every intention of coming back, yet Dana keeps saying there's no way that GSP is coming back, while he keeps talking about Ronda coming back, but meanwhile Ronda has shown absolutely no intention of coming back yet.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fight pass cards are the best in terms of pacing. 10 fights in about 4, 4 1/2 hours. Not 5 1/2 like if it was on tv.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Its weird how GSP said in all his recent interviews that he has every intention of coming back, yet Dana keeps saying there's no way that GSP is coming back, while he keeps talking about Ronda coming back, but meanwhile Ronda has shown absolutely no intention of coming back yet.












Dana probably still harbors a grudge over GSP leaving back in 2013.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Daam anyone else completely forgot there was another card tomorrow. lol, decent time too since it is in Hamburg, plus fight companion :mark:
> 
> Super important fights for Bader and Gus


Top three fights are really good. They should match up Bader and Gus if they both get the win, pretty much setting up your next Fight Night Sweden with a win from both guys.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> "I believe *Frankie [Edgar] is going to fight Dennis Bermudez* -- it's rumored," Roufus said.


http://www.espn.co.uk/blog/mma/post/_/id/23283/pettis-coach-suggests-holloway-fight-in-new-york

:bjpenn


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

AryaAnark said:


> Woodley has achieved nothing in MMA apart from winning the title. Absolutely nothing.


I would like to apologize. That went right the fuck over my head....:maury

I guess all the Woodley hate is getting to me.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn. What a great walkoff knockout knee from Bader!


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> Damn. What a great walkoff knockout knee from Bader!


That flat back bump though...


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Overall very poor card, especially by 2016 standards.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

It was alright, nice to have Europe time for a change.

That knee from Bader was absolutly beautyfull. Expected more from Gustafson but still nice he has a W. Loved the main-event, 2 legends trying to knock eachother out was great. Maybe its time for Arlovski to hang up the gloves.

AND ITS OVERWEEK BABY, BRING IT HOME REEM!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Real glad I didn't watch that card, just glad Gus got the win.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Why do I find Ashlee Evans-Smith really hot? Is that just me?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ryan Bader with that sweet walk off knockout :banderas

Thought Alexander Gustafsson looked a bit rusty last night, but that's understandable given his recent layoff. If Alex isn't granted a rematch with Jon Jones next then you might as well match him up with Bader.

Andrei Arlovski :hogan The main event was actually a lot more exciting than I expected it to be. Those two old war horses gave us bang for our buck.

Here's hoping 203 next weekend will continue the UFC's recent hot streak of entertaining cards :fingerscrossed


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Godway said:


> Why do I find Ashlee Evans-Smith really hot? Is that just me?


Thought that Macedo chick who she fought was quite pretty. 


As far as the heavyweight division goes, Cain vs the winner of Overeem/Stipe next week IMO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The HW division is so thin at the moment that we're faced with an abundance of rematches upon the horizon.

It's time to bring in Fedor :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Needs more Lesnar!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Needs more Lesnar!


If only Lesnar had a low libido like Jon Jones :hogan

I wonder who Brock would of been matched up with next? :hmm: I still think they were planning Fedor for MSG, or maybe that's just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Thought that Macedo chick who she fought was quite pretty.
> 
> 
> As far as the heavyweight division goes, Cain vs the winner of Overeem/Stipe next week IMO


Macedo is model gorgeous. Though maybe not so much now, anymore :mj2

Also re: Evans-Smith, someone said, and I thought it quite appropriate, that she looks like a Mii :lol:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Godway said:


> Why do I find Ashlee Evans-Smith really hot? Is that just me?


Yep, just you.

Stipe is fighting this weekend??? Had no idea. Thought it was just a one fight card with Punk's fight on it.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

AryaAnark said:


> Woodley has achieved nothing in MMA apart from winning the title. Absolutely nothing.


He hasn't done a single thing to warrant a big money fight. It doesn't seem as if you have any grasp on the business aspect of the sport.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> The HW division is so thin at the moment that we're faced with an abundance of rematches upon the horizon.
> 
> It's time to bring in Fedor :mj


You mean the Fedor that got the shit beaten out of him by Maldonado??

Time to let Fedor go man :mj5




Macedo is definitely a 115 fighter


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Time to let Fedor go man :mj







Just let me see Fedor compete inside the octagon once. That's not too much to ask for :mj2


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

As much as I want Fedor in the UFC, I think Dana is gonna misuse him completely and ruin his legacy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stipe troll :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Punk's wrestling actually looks decent.


----------



## tssb2 (Aug 28, 2016)

Trying to find Fedor a winnable fight will be more difficult than Punks second fight... hang on a second!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

At this point anything past first round is a success for CM Punk, that is if Gall doesn't take him lightly.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Meltzer thinks 203 will draw about 300K buys. I personally think he's way low with this one. If he's right it would be a massive failure. I'm sure they wouldn't have signed Punk if they thought that's all he could get them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Agree, I know quite a few people who aren't even UFC followers asking me about this fight, think it will do around 700,00 buys.



I'm fucking super curious to see whats gonna happen in the CM Punk fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Al Iaquinta vs. Thiago Alves is in the works for UFC 205. Alves is dropping from Welterweight to compete at Lightweight.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/report-al-iaquinta-gets-home-fight-vs-new-lightweight-thiago-alves-at-ufc-205-in-new-york

Weirdly WSOF have scheduled a card for the same night (Nov 12th) and it will be headlined by Jon Fitch vs. Jake Shields.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/jon-fitch-defends-title-vs-jake-shields-at-wsof-34-opposite-ufc-205-at-madison-square-garden

I am not sure how reliable this story is but....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773278693460414465


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Meltzer thinks 203 will draw about 300K buys. I personally think he's way low with this one. If he's right it would be a massive failure. I'm sure they wouldn't have signed Punk if they thought that's all he could get them.


I don't know Punk hasn't done that good of a job promoting the fight and has mostly stayed quiet, I think it will do more than 300k but not a whole lot more.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

I havent been in the pro-graps sections here in years, is there any buzz there for the fight? I was under the impression that, apart from a few hardcore marks, wrestling fans had generally moved on from the Punk era (& the whole post walkout mess), and mma fans just want to see the guy get absolutely nuked. If many casuals are interested its probably not enough to buy a whole ppv, the stream sites, twitter/forums/fightbox should be buzzin though. If phil does get destroyed its for sure gonna be meme of the week,people already hate him, gonna go in dry with the gifs and jokes, probably end up getting him a ton more hits than anything in the build up.

When he signed id have bet anything that he'd never end up fighting so eh,he proved me wrong at least, fair fucks to him. I still think the very idea of him in the UFC is a total farce but Im somewhat pulling for him to give some kind of decent account of himself so the whole thing wasnt a total waste of time.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Fair assessment, really. I wish Punk the best and yeah, i hope he can pull off the upset TBH.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

All hail the PPV king. Oh, wait, I mean, all hail Ronda, because she's still the biggest draw.

:duck


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

UFC 205 confirmed Lawler vs Cerrone :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yoel Romero vs Chris Weidman rumored too, shaping up to be an epic card


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

202 is gonna go down as one of their best shows ever, and probably one of their most important, too. It was the absolute perfect show for the casual audience that was tuning in.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Conor officially the biggest draw in the history of the sport. Not just due to 202, but he's got multiple PPVs that are in the top 5 in terms of both buys and total gate.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Conors biggest thing is that he is from another country,if he was american i don't think he would get as much ppv numbers imo.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wolverine2.0 said:


> Conors biggest thing is that he is from another country,if he was american i don't think he would get as much ppv numbers imo.


Wat. It makes it even more impressive.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> Wat. It makes it even more impressive.


Oh i agree, i am just saying, usually its Brazilian or Canadian or American fighters are top, so to have a Irish man knocking people out, talking trash, goodlooking guy. Having a whole nation behind you its going make even more casuals watch.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773501963233267713
"If you're fit to fight and you're not going to, the belt should rightfully be stripped"-Mcgregor


"Win, lose or draw, McGregor defends his belt after UFC 202"-Dana

Dana always lying to us.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/773501963233267713
> "If you're fit to fight and you're not going to, the belt should rightfully be stripped"-Mcgregor
> 
> 
> ...


Come on you should be expecting that from Dana by now


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Conors biggest thing is that he is from another country,if he was american i don't think he would get as much ppv numbers imo.
> 
> Having a whole nation behind you its going make even more casuals watch.


By that logic, shouldn't Canelo Alvarez be a much bigger draw than Conor? A knockout artist with all of Mexico, which is like 20 times the size of little Ireland in terms of population, and of course the huge hispanic community in the US rooting for him. On top of that, boxing is still more "accepted" in society than MMA which a lot of people would never watch because they think it's too brutal.

Yet somehow Canelo doesn't come close to Conor. Sure, he was part of one of the biggest PPVs ever, but he wasn't the star of the show. He, much like Nate, was the popular sidekick while Mayweather was obviously the draw. Unless I'm forgetting something, Canelo's biggest buyrate as the main attraction was about 900K with Miguel Cotto, and that was an exception. His last fight with Amir Khan did about 460K, he has a couple of other PPVs around 300K.

Obviously this is just a matter of opinion, because there is no evidence either way, but I certainly don't think being Irish helps his drawing power, if anything it might hurt him slightly. I don't think anyone is paying that kind of money for a PPV because they're impressed by a bunch of drunk Irish fans yelling "There's only ooooone Conor McGregor" outside of the MGM. It's all about the combination of charisma, personality and entertaining fights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did someone say Dana White?









To be fair on Conor McGregor he wants to hold on to the Featherweight title in order to become an active two weight champion. I say he should at least be given the opportunity make history, I mean the UFC were willing to allow him do it back when he was scheduled to face Rafael Dos Anjos in March, so why not? And there's already an interim champion in place at Featherweight to hold the division down while Conor attempts to achieve his goal. The UFC can set up Jose Aldo vs. Max Holloway in the meantime.

You gotta admire Conor's ambition, that's some old school Henry Armstrong type of shit











Wolverine2.0 said:


> UFC 205 confirmed Lawler vs Cerrone :mark:


:krillin3

Cowboy has looked amazing since moving up to Welterweight but I get the feeling he maybe be biting off more than he can handle here. We'll see, a victory would certainly catapult him into title contention.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> To be fair on Conor McGregor he wants to hold on to the Featherweight title in order to become an active two weight champion. I say he should at least be given the opportunity make history, I mean the UFC were willing to allow him do it back when he was scheduled to face Rafael Dos Anjos in March, so why not?



Even as a huge Conor mark, I couldn't be mad if they stripped him of the Featherweight belt at this point. If he plans to fight outside of the division for the third straight time you can't blame them. Dana is probably not happy about taking a PR loss, either (obviously he's happy about the truckloads of cash rolling in, but he can't be happy about Conor absolutely crushing Dana's precious 200 project when Dana wanted to prove that Conor's absence wouldn't affect the numbers). 


Whether he's getting stripped or not, I hope they give him the 155 title shot at MSG. I'm not sure I want him to go down to 145 anyway. If I never see him looking like a walking corpse at a weigh-in again I'd be perfectly fine with that. He should probably only go back down if he's not as successful at 155.

By the way, thoughts on Punk talking about his weight cutting issues with Helwani 2 days before weigh-in? Maybe it's just me, but he seemed legit concerned about whether or not he'll be able to make 170.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

But they should at least wait until he's faced Eddie Alvarez first before stripping him. I mean why lose the opportunity to market the fight as Champion vs. Champion? What's the rush?

Obviously Conor shouldn't be allowed to hold a division hostage but if he's genuinely sincere about becoming a two weight champion then give him the opportunity.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> I mean why lose the opportunity to market the fight as Champion vs. Champion? What's the rush?


They didn't do it the first time, either. I remember Conor sitting at the press conference with Dos Anjos complaining about the "poster department" and his belt not being present.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> They didn't do it the first time, either. I remember Conor sitting at the press conference with Dos Anjos complaining about the "poster department" and his belt not being present.


Wasn't that amended as soon as Conor complained though? I am sure they won't make the same mistake twice.

Then again...........


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seems like Conor has absolutely no intention of going back to 145 and just wants to fight Alvares so he can have two belts.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

They were times when Aldo didn't defend the belt for a year. Its better to strip him after he fights Alvarez to potentially make history.

Ray Borg out, Uncle Creepy doesn't have a opponent.....again.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

I just think Alvarez is a bad matchup for Conor, but thats just me, and Cerrone vs Lawler will be a tough one to call,also weidman vs Romero looks to be in the works i hope Yoel beats him.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Love the match up but not very happy of Robbie coming back so quickly after getting knocked the fuck out.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fuck me, UFC 205 is shaping up nicely. If McGregor/Alvarez is on the card, what's the chances they beat UFC 202 (McGregor/Diaz II) numbers which is so far the card for the highest PPV buys in UFC's history beating the historic UFC 100 PPV. 

Say what you want about McGregor, but the man is great for MMA. He has everyone tuning in.

Anyways, Romero/Weidman, Lawler/Cerrone, Alves/Iaquinta? Looking damn good. 

I heard they offered Rockhold a fight with teh Chris for this card but turned it down citing the offer he was given "was bullshit". Hopefully he can get a good offer in the coming couple of weeks so he can fight Jacare on the card.

Poor McCall, dude can't catch a break.

Hyped for UFC 203 this weekend, Overeem coming for that strap!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

[instagram]BKGNK_HBcvA[/instagram]

At least Uncle Creepy seems to be in good spirits about it.

Edit: the fuck? You can't embed instagram messages, that's weak sauce! lol

https://www.instagram.com/p/BKGNK_HBcvA/


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Could listen to Dan Hardy all day long. Brilliant MMA analysis


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I don't usually like going with all the favorites in the top 3 fights, but I feel very confident that all of them will come out on top - Miocic, Werdum, and Gall. Most looking forward to Werdum wrecking Browne again.


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Going to be in work this Saturday night, likely gonna miss Punk v Gall. Hopefully make it out in time for Miocic v Overeem.
Absolutely fucking psyched to be going to watch Bisping v Henderson tho.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

I think Miocic vs Overeem is the most interesting fight on the main card with the most potential to go either way. It's a fight that really comes down to tactics and how their styles can interact.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

203 should be pretty fun. With how smart both Overeem and Stipe are that's a hell of an interesting fight.

Hope Werdum destroys Travis and I'm very interested in seeing how Punk looks. I'm not going to lie I'll be rooting for him because I've always liked him.


Lawler/Cerrone? Fuck.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Ian Mccall getting karma for all those times he pulled out before. 

Hopefully we see him eventually


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

I want to say Gall will win but I'm predicting a Punk win just because a lot of unexpected outcomes have been occurring in UFC recently.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

9:19 :datass


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Stipe,Werdum and Gall to win but i hope Punk does


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Going to stick 5 quid on Punk to win Round 1 by submission gives me 205 return.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

CM Punk is looking in great shape - I wish him the best of luck, got absolute guts getting in that octagon with no prior experience of fighting.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My whole thoughts on CM Punk and this situation remains the same, but I still wish him the best of luck. Jesus imagine the clusterfuck this place is gonna turn into if he wins.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Refused to shake Gall hand lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Punk looks better physically than I've ever seen him in a wrestling ring and Gall seemed a little nervous imo... but Punk is still getting choked out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Worst thing Gall can do is try and toy with him, just go in there and fucking put it on him at the start, if he loses hes gonna get mocked about this for the rest of his career


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> Worst thing Gall can do is try and toy with him, just go in there and fucking put it on him at the start, if he loses hes gonna get mocked about this for the rest of his career



There's not gonna be much of a career if he loses to a 37-year old rookie who also happens to be an N.A.F. (non-athletic fuck, thanks Hard Knocks).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hes gonna get cut by UFC for sure, but he's still like 21 so unlike Punk has a lot of time to improve, I was talking about if he was toying with Punk and got caught with a shot, hes already miles ahead of Punk in terms of skills


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Worst thing Gall can do is try and toy with him, just go in there and fucking put it on him at the start, if he loses hes gonna get mocked about this for the rest of his career


Even if he wins people will still talk shit about Gall since he only beat a wrassler with no MMA fights(though even if Punk wins people will say it's only some Rookie), Gall should be able to easily win though unless he gets overconfident.

I think Punk is playing up the underdog angle and is actually better than what has been shown I am pretty sure he was doing BJJ even in Ring of Honor so that's 10+ of years of doing it.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

Jessica Eye - The 3rd Bella!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Buzzard Follower said:


> Jessica Eye - The 3rd Bella!


How?

All I saw at the weigh-in was one nasty tattoed chick after another.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Even if he wins people will still talk shit about Gall since he only beat a wrassler with no MMA fights(though even if Punk wins people will say it's only some Rookie), Gall should be able to easily win though unless he gets overconfident.
> 
> I think Punk is playing up the underdog angle and is actually better than what has been shown I am pretty sure he was doing BJJ even in Ring of Honor so that's 10+ of years of doing it.


Well like I said Gall is only 21 and has like 2 fights, if he wins no one is really gonna talk shit, unless he never wins again after and it's highly unlikely people will downplay Punk's win.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> it's highly unlikely people will downplay Punk's win.


Only in order to educate certain people on this forum who think a Punk win would prove that Joe Blow could walk off the street straight into the octagon and compete with high level UFC fighters. Gall is not a high level UFC fighter, after all, he's just better than Punk.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Only in order to educate certain people on this forum who think a Punk win would prove that Joe Blow could walk off the street straight into the octagon and compete with high level UFC fighters. Gall is not a high level UFC fighter, after all, he's just better than Punk.


Another reason I hope he doesn't win, so I don't have to see the "GIVE HIM A RANKED FIGHTER NEXT" comments if he wins.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> There's not gonna be much of a career if he loses to a 37-year old rookie who also happens to be an N.A.F. (non-athletic fuck, thanks *Hard Knocks*).


:shockedpunk Oh right, the show... for a second there I thought you were talking about the MMA company...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC'S ROBBIE LAWLER
PULLS OUT OF UFC 205


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm quite disgusted by my picks but too scared to change them.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

Punk looks great physically. Very lean. He also won the mental game at the weigh-in, but the fight itself is another story. I don't like his chances but would love to see him win.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Rumor has it, CB Dolloway is out of the fight tonight and Donald Cerrone has asked Dana if he can take the fight against CB's opponent Barroso, at 205lbs.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

^^^ :lmao See I don't even know if your joking or not, knowing Cerrone


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Has that Lawler story been confirmed by an MMA source yet? Because I don't not find TMZ credible in the slightest.

It's offcial, Rashad Evans will make his Middleweight debut against Tim Kennedy at UFC 205.



> Donald Cerrone vs. Robbie Lawler
> Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy
> Thiago Alves vs. Al Iaquinta
> Marcos Rogerio de Lima vs. Gian Villante


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/rashad-evans-confirms-middleweight-bout-with-tim-kennedy-at-ufc-205-in-nyc


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't see MMAFighting or Junkie talking about Lawler pulling out.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Miocic
Browne
Punk
Rivera
Calderwood


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Lawler/Cerrone is lit, hopefully that does happen):

Rooting for JoJo, Faber, Punk (yeah, ikr), Werdum & Overeem tonight


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Gonna watch the pre-lims live and the Main card tommorow.(cause europe yo)

Get that strap Reem!

As for Punk, I don't really care. I think Punk is gonna lose pretty hard, one has trained his whole life and the other for 2 years. The skill gap is gonna show, the only way I see Punk winning is if Gall gets a sudden stage fright but for a rookie he has carried himself pretty well.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Miocic beats Overeem by KO in round 2.
Werdum beats Browne by decision.
Gall beats Punk by rear naked choke within 3 minutes.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

So hard to pick HW fights these days, first guy that gets cracked is losing, Reem is the more dangerous striker overall and has hit a new level of fighting smart but he has the more suspect chin. I picked against Stipe vs Werdum, Hunt, JDS (he won that fight imo), Nelson and Gonzaga and he's always proving me wrong, plus he's been such a lovable goof on the embedded (although that kind of carefree pissing around reminds me of how Werdum was before 198), gonna go with Stipe to catch him early and put him away.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Outside of Tavares/Mag IDK anybody on the prelim but Im pretty confident in the main card on this one and didn't do too shabby at 200. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The WWE ******* gonna be rampant regardless of the Punk outcome. Gonna watch this in the Downtown Bar. Hope for a fun evening. #TeamMiocic


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Miocic beats Overeem by KO in round 2.
> Werdum beats Browne by decision.
> Gall beats Punk by rear naked choke within 3 minutes.


Not a bad prediction for Punk... I've seen some of those UFC specials, that seems to be his biggest weakness in sparring, defending the rear naked choke.

But still, damn, I hope he doesn't tap within the first round.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lawler vs. Cerrone has definitely been scrapped :fuckthis

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/potential-ufc-205-bout-between-robbie-lawler-and-donald-cerrone-now-scrapped


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> Lawler vs. Cerrone has definitely been scrapped :fuckthis
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/potential-ufc-205-bout-between-robbie-lawler-and-donald-cerrone-now-scrapped


I'm not a 'smiley' man, but this smiley sums up what I think about this: unk4unk4unk4unk4


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Feel like Gall has way more to lose here than Punk.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DOBER DOBER DOBER That was fuckin great! :banderas


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Picks for 203:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mad Max said:


> Picks for 203:


Come on Chatzy bruh! :cesaro


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

bethe never won that, whoever scored that is way off


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Andrade seems way too strong to be a Straw, that's two fights in a row where her opponents are just demolished. Though JoJo is pretty damn shit on the ground, thought she lucked out in her last fight when she won via wardrobe malfunction.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Woke up just in time for the Punk fight :mark:


----------



## Whufc (Jun 28, 2016)

So Punk lasted a round...


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn...


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Punk literally fell for the same trick every time during "Evolution of Punk".

At least he didnt lose in 10 seconds.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Punk got zero offense in. Damn, AJ Lee is crying somewhere.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

You just can't expect to fight in the UFC if you haven't had absolutely zero experience in actual fights and are running just on gym training, sparring, etc. That's like if they let me be the pilot of an airplane just because I went to Flying 101.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Punk got owned lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol Gall says fuck the hate then goes and hates on Sage.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat kick! :lol


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

What a round. But this referee confuses me, that's two time outs in one night. I really wish I knew the rules around those time outs. As Rogan said you shouldn't be allowed to do that, right?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Browne hand is fucked and his coach lost his voice! :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Quality heel work from Werdum.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Quality heel work from Werdum.


I know right! Main event level heel. :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Man, this card has been a fucking disaster.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> ,


oh, hey


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

#heel 

https://twitter.com/skyline1026/status/774820159810854912


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Sick round/fight.


EDIT:
Also the crowd went insane. Fuck, they are loud.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

:lol

- Vic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Miocic beats Overeem by KO in round 2.
> Werdum beats Browne by decision.
> Gall beats Punk by rear naked choke within 3 minutes.


How fucking good were these picks.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Phew, fun main event at least, hopefully that increases Stipe's stock because the crowd was SO into him and he played off of it very well, came across as a legit badass and charismatic guy. But between Faber/Werdum/Browne the Punk fiasco, this was a bad card.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Main event was fucking awesome, but Overeem has to ruin it by being a sore fucking loser. Miocic never tapped and Reem never let him go intentionally, so he needs to STFU. 

Phenomenal atmosphere, very happy for Stipe.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I told you all Stipe would win months ago. Overeem has been way too overrated.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA! Fuck Overeem.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Next up: Stipe vs. Cain. That's gonna be fantastic.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

What an incredibly weak cover-up to not man-up to the loss. "I felt the tap". Well, when you have a ginormous genetic frame to build upon without doing anything and then you are a MMA fighter that also has heavily cycled in the past and as a result of years of hard work, disclipline and said "help": you become a brick house and another large man is trying to dislodge your arms from you in a guillotine situation: yeah posturing with you is gonna feel to you like a tap every time. 

Then the slo-mo tape plays several times and I didn't see a semblance of a tap: embarrassing and doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out. If someone has footage of Stipe tapping Ill admit Im wrong but damn.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Think we may have seen the last of Faber tonight. He looked awful out there. I hope he sees sense and calls it a day. Would hate to see him go out to a brutal K.O

Crazy main event. Stipe looked done for after that big left but hung in there. Reem running away like that was embarrassing


----------



## neolunar (Apr 19, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Then the slo-mo tape plays several times and I didn't see a semblance of a tap: embarrassing and doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out. If someone has footage of Stipe tapping Ill admit Im wrong but damn.


To be honest, for a split second it looked like he was ABOUT to tap, but he obviously didn't.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Sick night of fights!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Think we may have seen the last of Faber tonight. He looked awful out there. I hope he sees sense and calls it a day. Would hate to see him go out to a brutal K.O


Faber's been my guy since I first saw him in WEC about 7-8 years ago and I feel the same way. Lost twice in the row for the first time, people are starting to learn how to neutralize his style that hasn't evolved and everybody around him is getting BETTER as now he's getting outworked i.e. the last Cruz fight and the Edgar fight as examples. The man is wise to avoid fighting the Dillishaw's and Garbrandt's of the world because it'd be too fucking poetic if one of them put him down like Old Yeller before they went onto glory.

God, that paragraph was depressing to type.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Next up: Stipe vs. Cain. That's gonna be fantastic.


That's a fight I've wanted to see for a while. Both have great cardio. It could be a 5 round war.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Knew I should've picked Werdum-Browne going to another decision and Gall finishing Punk quicker.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Gall went for the takedown because he knew he couldn't stand with Punk.

Watch him duck the rematch.

:troll


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> Next up: Stipe vs. Cain. That's gonna be fantastic.


This is the fight and I think it's next. 

Werdum can fight Dos Santos or Barnett next. That performance does not warrant a title shot and I was saying it before Rogan pointed it out. He needed to finish Hapa. All that rolling/spinning shit wasn't gonna get him a title shot :mj 

Nice opening kick though.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/774833848614027264
Dana uses his part time guy to put over the young talent quality booking.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Northcutt's Camp says they want the Gall fight. Get 'er done!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Had training earlier when the prelims started but made it on time for the Punk fight and the last two, just some general thoughts.


*CM Punk vs Gall*

Well fucking shock of the year am I right, can't really gloat about calling it spot on, because it was obvious but still :mj5. This fight should be used as a case study to show anyone else out there the level of skill and time of training it takes just to compete in the UFC, as Rockhold once said - there's fucking levels to the MMA game, what you saw Gall did to Punk, there's guys on UFC roster that could do the same to Gall (just look what Maia vs Condit). Gall turned me into a huge fan tonight, loved that he called out Sage Northcutt, guy knows how to put himself out there. 

As for Punk, yea kudos to t=him for actually making it in there, actually stuck to his goal, and wish him luck on his future MMA journey, but that's it as far as belonging in the UFC, go fight in regional promotions if you want to keep doing this. 


*Stipe vs Overeem*

What a fucking fight, had money on Overeem winning and was oh so close , no idea how he got out of that guillotene choke, fucking incredible atmosphere, well done to Stipe, as for that whole tapping conteroversy, I think Overeem was just dazed after getting knocked out and remebering it differently, cause I cannot see a tap. 

*Browne vs Werdum*

THAT FUCKING FLYING KICK OMG. Browne is nothing like he once was, and Edmund is a fucking piece of shit, Werdum is a god for kicking him after fight, think it will be Stipe vs Cain next, so possibly Werdum vs JDS??


Overall a really entertaining and weird night (Y)







































































*Cult of personaaaaaaaality* unk


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Stipe vs. Overeem luckily made this crapfest worth it. Did that deliver in a big way. Awesome fight.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> This is the fight and I think it's next.
> 
> Werdum can fight Dos Santos or Barnett next. That performance does not warrant a title shot and I was saying it before Rogan pointed it out. He needed to finish Hapa. All that rolling/spinning shit wasn't gonna get him a title shot :mj
> 
> Nice opening kick though.


Heavyweight fights I'd like to see made after 203:

Stipe Miocic vs. Cain Velasquez
Fabricio Werdum vs. Josh Barnett
Alistair Overeem vs. Mark Hunt
Ben Rothwell vs. Travis Browne


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Edmond Traverdyan is such a scumbag he's getting into scuffle's with Werdum now









And people wonder why Ronda Rousey's such a bitch, it's because she takes after her trainer.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Much like Ronda he did not see the kick coming either.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Edmond Traverdyan is such a scumbag he's getting into scuffle's with Werdum now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget his "amazing" corner advice. :deanfpalm


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao man this was fucking glorious.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

What a stud


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Well, That was a night.

My bae Calderwood unfortunately lose, hope she comes back stronger then ever.

Faber looked terrible, check fucking leg kicks dude. Rivera did good a fought the fight he wanted.

Werdum was great, Travis needs to take a break and get the fuck away from Edmond. What a scam that guy is. Literally said nothing usefull between rounds and just a piece of shit in general. Love Werdum, Werdum/Reem 3?

Now the main-event. I didn't like the fight, probably because I'm to salty and my dad spoiled the outcome(literally was at Reems entrance and my dad came in and spoiled it), other people seemed to like it so its probably just me. I thought Reem looked terrible, he didn't want to engage and failed to back to the center. Stipe is a funny guy and was the better fighter, breaking curse after curse. Lets do it baby Cain/Stipe, would be lighting.

Now Punk/Gall, did someone really expect something else. You just can't train for only 2 years and fight a experienced guy like Gall. Punk teared up in the press-conference and that made me feel bad, hope he keeps training and fighting but not in the UFC. That level is just to high. Gall did what he had to do to get the W. Sage/Gall could be a fun match-up, lets how he fights against a guy with more then 2 pro fights.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Juggernaut said:


> :lmao man this was fucking glorious.


It sure was. :lmao


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Totally forgot about mentioning the flying headkick, That was some straight up ninja shit right there.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

FLYING SIDE KICK TO THE FACE was almost the highlight of the night if that main event wasn't so fucking FUN. That crowd! Stipe is the man.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man... UFC 203. Weird show.

The main event was the highlight and a deserved FOTN, but it wasn't an all time classic or even a war as such, just a fun back and forth one rounder. Reem's strategy was weird. I wonder if all the people who gave Conor shit for "running" will say the same thing about Overeem. I'm a big fan and wanted him to win, but dude was literally sprinting away from Miocic. I don't know what to say about Miocic. For some reason I don't buy him as being the best heavyweight. Maybe it's because he lost to Stefan Fucking Struve a few years back, or maybe it's because his last two opponents have had terrible strategies, but it feels like he wins fights that he shouldn't win, I dunno. I don't hate him or anything, just don't see him as elite like I do Cain, JDS or even Werdum.

But Werdum vs. Browne... one of several lowlights on the card. Decent first round, and Werdum pulled out some crazy tricks, but then both guys slowed to a crawl for the next two rounds. Browne looked completely lost, and Werdum was way too content to hang back and do the bare minimum.

I fully support him kicking the shit out of Edmond though. The guy is an absolute tool. 

Punk justified his approach decently in the post fight press conference, wanting to put pressure on Gall and kinda bully the bully, but the technique wasn't there. The way he moved in, far too upright and with awkward footwork, he was ripe for a takedown and it didn't put his training in a positive light. Credit to him for trying his best to defend/survive once on the ground, but he was there with an energetic 24 year old who had a huge advantage in martial arts skills. As I said in one of the other topics that are kicking Punk while he's down, even if we had the same result in a 4 minute fight where Punk was able to show a modicum of stand up and or grappling skill before tapping, that would have been way more satisfying. It was clear seconds in that Punk didn't belong there. As great a story as it would have been, right there is the difference between UFC and WWE- the Cinderella story doesn't always happen.

Urijah Faber was another huge disappointment on this card. I don't know if he broke his hands, or his leg was more damaged than he let on in the fight, but it was disheartening the way Faber just seemed to accept it. In the WEC, he started throwing elbows when the hands weren't an option. There was zero fire and aggression, he just rolled over and let Rivera take the W. And Rivera himself didn't do a ton besides those leg kicks.

Jessica Andrade is a beast. I like JoJo, and was rooting for her, but hard to not be impressed by Andrade.

Prelims, meh. Can't really remember a standout thing, besides Drew Dober's sick flurry that sent Gonzales' mouthpiece flying across the Octagon. Didn't agree with the Eye-Correia decision either.

Overall, considering the magnitude of the event, with the CM Punk hype, it's baffling that some fighters chose to fight the way they did. With a ton of eyes of new potential fans on you, fighters should have been looking to make a statement, but guys like Faber, Rivera, Werdum, Browne and Overeem just weren't on. In that respect, Mickey Gall was the MVP in a way, aggressive as all hell, getting a finish, and using his post fight interview to really drive home his point and set up a future fight with Sage. Someone might need to have a word with him to tone the "fucks" down though. Didn't bother me, but I know there's a weird sect of people that love bloody cage fights, but God forbid you say naughty words.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Whose the man :mark:. 57th on the leaderboard :mark:. @Juggernaut @̶B̶l̶a̶c̶k̶b̶e̶a̶r̶d̶ @Vic's Third Testicle










I'm still a White Belt, so let me calm down :lol, but FUCK YEAH :mark:. I was screaming in the bar over fucking Faber. I was so close...

Out of all the ones I didn't get perfect on, Gall had to be it :lol. Jessica Eye needs to find a new career btw. Maybe wash some dishes or somethin. She's fucking dreadful.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RKO361 said:


>


:banderas

Magnifico!


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Don't know whose performance was worse: CM Punk or James Toney when he fought Randy Couture unk4


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

Stipe...wow. I thought Overeem would've killed him, but his strategy was very weird last night. He was just...running and running :lol :lol :lol Congrats to Miocic, dissapointed with the Reem (lol at him thinking he made the champ tap out)

THAT FLYING KICK :mark: Werdum is a little bit out ot shape and he did a piss-poor performance (decent 1st round, awful 2nd and 3rd) and Browne was...Browne. Fuck Ed, tho, that little shit deserved that kick from Fabricio. 

Stipe Miocic vs Cain Velásquez. Fucking book it, UFC.

And CM Punk...I respect him. I was a big fan of him from his wrestling days, and he took a bet on himself. He got fucked up, but we knew (and he knew) that this could happen. We shall see what happens to Gall next, a fight with Sage? I don't know...that's a good or a bad idea for him?


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a huge CM Punk fan so obviously I was rooting for him, but I had little doubt he'd get beaten pretty easily. I hoped he at least would make it to the second round or get in some offense but unfortunately neither happened. The outcome of the fight was what most expected, you can't really work MMA fans with video packages and interviews the way you can in wrestling. 

Even though Punk lost and looked pretty bad in his fight, I still have massive respect for him. It does takes balls to go do MMA with no experience and to go in there and fight a legitimate opponent. I'd like to see Punk fight again some time but I'm skeptical of it ever happening, especially in the UFC after this showing. I think Punk deserves props for going out and doing what he said he would do, which is fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nightrow said:


> Don't know whose performance was worse: CM Punk or James Toney when he fought Randy Couture.


Phil was/is serious about MMA, he's got respect for the sport and all the different martial arts, he wasn't just looking to make a quick buck like that washed up fat slob James Toney. He also spent two years of his life preparing for that fight, unlike Toney who only trained for a couple months and thought he'd be able to coast by on his boxing experience.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

> I’ll tell you what, fair play to him. Because he got in there and fought, and not a lot of people do. Not a lot of people have the balls to make that walk. So fair play. He got his ass whooped. God bless, he got his ass whooped. Those WWE guys are straight pussies, I told you all. But he isn’t. He got in and fought so fair play to him. Respect.


The King has spoken.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why does McGregor insist on wearing spectacles that are bigger than my Grandad's?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Luke Rockhold vs. "Jacare" Souza 2 headlines the UFC's return to Melbourne, Australia, on Nov. 26











Oh yes, the first fight was a classic.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Yeah but wtf is happening with the MSG card??


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I thought Rockhold quit to be a male model or something.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> I thought Rockhold quit to be a male model or something.


He said he would go with the money so i guess Dana made him a better offer than any potential modelling job would have


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> ^Yeah but wtf is happening with the MSG card??


Weidman/Romero
Cerrone/Someone, suppose to be Lawler but he pulled.
Conor/Alvarez???
Tim Kennedy/Rashad Evans
Gian Villante/ Marcos Rogério de Lima



Nothing is 100% confirmed yet, but these are the rumoured fights, card is only 2 months away.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Juggernaut said:


> Luke Rockhold vs. "Jacare" Souza 2 headlines the UFC's return to Melbourne, Australia, on Nov. 26
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww man, I was hoping for Whittaker vs. Anderson Silva, that was posted as a rumour on a reasonably reputable MMA page on Facebook earlier today.

Are you being sarcastic about the first fight being a classic? I know Rockhold has a penchant for exciting fights, but I never really watched Strikeforce, and while Jacare has been dominant in his UFC run, I haven't been exactly thrilled by his style.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Luke Rockhold vs. "Jacare" Souza 2 headlines the UFC's return to Melbourne, Australia, on Nov. 26


:wow

Woah, I know Luke defeated Jacare in Strikeforce but IMO this is a waaaaaaaaaaay tougher fight than a rematch with Weidman. And to accept this after being embarrassed by Bisping shows he's got massive balls.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

I called it......................AGAIN
http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/1073529-mma-discussion-thread-410.html#post59643345


> Overeem protected his glass-chin this time. Everybody in the division knows that Overeem is finished if you connect to his chin.
> 
> There's like a target and a price-tag on his chin after he lost to Browne and Rothwell. He will never be the UFC champion.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> *
> Nothing is 100% confirmed yet, but these are the rumoured fights*, card is only 2 months away.


Thats my point, we're fast approaching and everything is still rumours, meanwhile the card one week after 205 has its headliner confirmed :mj4

I suppose I should be eager because this must mean they have something huge up their sleeve, but man..



Rowdy Yates said:


> He said he would go with the money so i guess Dana made him a better offer than any potential modelling job would have


To be honest, Jouban is an actual legit model and just released a campaign with Versace, still fights 3x year. So the idea that Rockhold would have to jump ship or something like that is not particularly truthful on his part.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775358157916737540
:sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know Fedor is a mixed bag among fans but is he worth 2 million dollars for one fight?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Aww man, I was hoping for Whittaker vs. Anderson Silva, that was posted as a rumour on a reasonably reputable MMA page on Facebook earlier today.
> 
> Are you being sarcastic about the first fight being a classic? I know Rockhold has a penchant for exciting fights, but I never really watched Strikeforce, and while Jacare has been dominant in his UFC run, I haven't been exactly thrilled by his style.


NO i wasn't being sarcastic, their first fight was a war and super close.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> He said he would go with the money so i guess Dana made him a better offer than any potential modelling job would have



I bet Dana called his bluff, told him to go fuck himself and Rockhold realized his empty threats were not fooling the boss.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Rockhold leaving wouldn't even move the needle in terms of revenue for UFC. He's an amazing fighter but just isn't that big of a draw unfortunately


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Demetrious Johnson on champions wanting money fights, 'I'm about to jump in that boat too.'

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/1...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter

I am fine with Mighty Mouse doing this he has dominated his division but fuck Alvarez and Woodley at least defend the belt once.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Too bad there are really no money fights below featherweight, I think MM/Cruz 2 is still the fight to make.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775028069446791169

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/775636365098807296


----------



## Irishwrestling (Sep 13, 2016)

Joseph Duffy is bum and hasn't done shit in the MMA world. goodluck with that Joe. keep winning and the money will raise simple as that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> I bet Dana called his bluff, told him to go fuck himself and Rockhold realized his empty threats were not fooling the boss.





Juggernaut said:


> Lol Rockhold leaving wouldn't even move the needle in terms of revenue for UFC. He's an amazing fighter but just isn't that big of a draw unfortunately


Luke is really full of shit sometimes. IIRC He told Ariel on his show that he'd get 7 figures in modelling. Ariel trying to figure out if he's gonna jump ship for modelling and Luke says 'I ain't going nowhere'. He's just using it for some leverage. I don't see Dana biting.

"We've made some pretty good money as Champion" - Luke

"But you've only had one fight as champion" - Ariel

:lmao

Ariel brings up Jouban's modelling and Luke starts acting like a fuck stick again. So glad Bisping cleaned his clock.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

Meltzer predicted 300k buys, looks more like 650-800k buys, CM Punk might be a scrub but oh man is he a draw, he's on the same level as Rousey, Lesnar and McGregor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Honestly, yea it was a draw, but it was basically because no one had a clue what was going to happen, if he ever fights again in the UFC, no fuckign way it does the same numbers because everyone knows whats going to happenm, so can't really say he's a "draw" in the UFC unless you only count this one time


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

McGregor and Rousey are mainstream stars. Brock and Punk bring pro wrestling market to MMA. Its not the same.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> CM Punk might be a scrub but oh man is he a draw, he's on the same level as Rousey, Lesnar and McGregor.


You must be joking.




Juggernaut said:


> Honestly, yea it was a draw, but it was basically because no one had a clue what was going to happen, if he ever fights again in the UFC, no fuckign way it does the same numbers because everyone knows whats going to happenm, so can't really say he's a "draw" in the UFC unless you only count this one time



Exactly. If Dana really allowed him to fight again the buyrate would be a lot closer to Meltzer's original estimation of ~300K. They said it a million times. The question was "Can CM Punk fight?" The question is answered, the mystery is gone. He has nothing to offer.

Pulling one good number, which was 95% based on curiosity because people didn't know what to expect, does not make you a draw. Pulling multiple good numbers and maintaining or even growing the audience makes you a draw.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

etched Chaos said:


> Meltzer predicted 300k buys, looks more like 650-800k buys, CM Punk might be a scrub but oh man is he a draw, he's on the same level as Rousey, Lesnar and McGregor.


You're underestimating the curiosity factor and overestimating the appeal of Punk.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Punk has a HUGE and dedicated cult following. Like there's still people who follow him around the country, obsessed with him. I always figured he'd bring in the buys. But it probably is a one-time thing, so I see nothing unwise for UFC about cutting him. Who's going to pay money to watch him get annihilated? And better yet, say they find someone who is on his "level" for him to fight next. Who's going to pay money to watch two amateurs fight? There's just no scenario where I can see it making sense that he'd fight for the UFC again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well Kimbo was an "amateur" and he brought ratings. There will always be people who will invest in guys like Punk.

Just make the Punk vs JDF fight and put it on Fox.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776148929100455936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776132331274895360
Slightly disappointed with the news of Werdum vs. Cain II being in the works. I was hoping they make Werdum vs. Cigano II instead. Oh well, I wonder who Cigano's now going to face? Josh Barnett maybe?

I guess Cowboy vs. Gastelum makes sense from a rankings perspective but it's not exactly a titillating match up IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anything is a step down from Lawler imo, but this is still a good matchup 


If they make Cain/Werdum then that means there wont be another heavyweight title fight until like mid 2017. Should just make Cain/Stipe after he takes time off imo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> If they make Cain/Werdum then *that means there wont be another heavyweight title fight until like mid 2017*.


Stipe's only taking a little time off to relax and recuperate, he's not having a sabbatical  He'll probably face the winner in the springtime I reckon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea that's if Cain or Werdum don't get injuired lol. 


Frankie Edgar vs. Jeremy Stephens in the works for UFC 205. :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Chris Weidman vs. Yoel Romero seems to be a done deal for 205.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/ex-champ-chris-weidman-vs-yoel-romero-slated-for-ufc-205-in-new-york-city



> Yoel Romero Chris Weidman
> Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy
> Thiago Alves vs. Al Iaquinta
> Marcos Rogerio de Lima vs. Gian Villante
> Donald Cerrone vs. Kelvin Gastelum


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776354734177390592


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/15/12936672/chael-sonnen-parts-ways-with-ufc-signs-with-bellator



> The bad guy is headed to Bellator.
> 
> In what can only be described as a shocking turn of events, Chael Sonnen has signed a multi-fight contract with Bellator MMA after the UFC recently granted him his release. Terms of the release or the new deal were not immediately available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chael Fucking Sonnen! First Brock made a return now Chael P. Sonnen! All I need now is Nick Diaz to fight and that'll make my MMA year!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Sonnen to Bellator what! Now I need to watch Bellator cause of Rory and Chael.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow did not expect that at all. Wonder if we might actually get Wanderlei vs Sonnen?

And fucking hope we get that Woodley vs Wonderboy fight, Woodley should have no complaints since he's gonna be the co main event on a McGregor card. so her will be paid for sure.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “*I’m not nearly done competing and I’m coming after everyone, everywhere. I’m not sticking to one weight class either, I fight at ‘Gangster Weight’ and nobody is safe*.”


:banderas

I am surprised the UFC have allowed Sonnen to leave and sign up for their competitors. Sure he's past his best but he's still got enough left in the tank to make some noise and generate some money.

Interesting development none the less, Bellator are starting to make some ripples in the MMA world.

Sonnen vs. Wandi, Rampage or Tito :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776860855237345280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776869824580444164

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776862059686404096
God I've missed that man


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776889116122157057
ITS HAPPENING :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

All those people who were so quick to shit on Woodley look pretty foolish now :mj4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> All those people who were so quick to shit on Woodley look pretty foolish now :mj4



How? This doesn't take away everything he said a few weeks ago. UFC didn't give a fuck about what he wanted, that's all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol wtf, he clearly had no intention of fighting Wonderboy after he just won the title, I'd say it was fair to criticize him. He probs got a really good offer from the UFC which changed his mind


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> he clearly had no intention of fighting Wonderboy after he just won the title


I am sorry but that is flat out BS. He just signed a contract to face Wonderboy at UFC 205. People need to get over the fact he called out GSP already, multiple fighters would of done the same thing in his shoes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

So are you saying you knew all along that he was going to fight Wonderboy, and calling out GSP was just a joke lmao.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> So are you saying you knew all along that he was going to fight Wonderboy, and calling out GSP was just a joke.


No, I was just patient enough to wait for his first title defense to be scheduled before I made judgement. Said it before and I'll say it again, I have no issues with Woodley attempting to set up a GSP fight, he's a legend in the sport who walked away as Champion. It's not like Maia or Wonderboy weren't still going to be waiting for the winner anyway.

If you can show me solid evidence of Woodley flat out refusing to face Wonderboy then I'll reverse my stance.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

No it was very clear he didn't want to fight Wonderboy but Diaz or GSP, he just has no leverage to make decisions.

But really I don't care, the fight is happening so I'm happy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776903308581728256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776868222196916224
That last tweet is regarding Honda.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776903308581728256
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/776868222196916224
> That last tweet is regarding Honda.


Aww shit! Was really looking forward to watching Alves again. And Iaquinta is a scrapper.

Fuck Ronda though. She showed what her mentality is after completely disappearing the first time she faced adversity and got beat. One of her only media appearances was to go on Ellen and talk about being suicidal. It'll be 18 months by the time she steps back in the Octagon- if she actually does.

Say what you want about Conor McGregor, but he handled his loss the right way. Gave Diaz his respect and moment on the night, and immediately set a course to getting his win back by training like a mad man.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chael going to Bellator is great for the sport and all the other fighters. UFC has such a monopoly right now where they can do whatever they want. Bellator is becoming a serious option now.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

every time Chael popped up on Bellator tv tonight, which was a million times, I muted the tv and turned on a podcast.

Seriously doubt I missed anything.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Godway said:


> Punk has a HUGE and dedicated cult following. Like there's still people who follow him around the country, obsessed with him. I always figured he'd bring in the buys. But it probably is a one-time thing, so I see nothing unwise for UFC about cutting him. Who's going to pay money to watch him get annihilated? And better yet, say they find someone who is on his "level" for him to fight next. Who's going to pay money to watch two amateurs fight? There's just no scenario where I can see it making sense that he'd fight for the UFC again.


I could see Bellator signing up CM Punk.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

His buddy Chael just did, so yeah, Bellator seems like a very legit possibility for Punk.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Punk should have gone to Bellator right away. That is the perfect place for guys like him and he'll even get the main event spot there which we all know has always been important to him. "Hey, I didn't get that WrestleMania main event but at least I got my ass handed to me in a Bellator main event."

:duck


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Awwwww shit, son, Tito's calling out Chael on Twitter hh

Hopefully someone posts his tweets cause I don't know how to.

The Huntington Beach Bad Boy vs. The American Gangster :sodone


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

God, so many fighters are leaving for Bellator. I love the best fighting the best in one org but Bellator is becoming a problem for UFC right now.

I wonder who else Bellator can snatch up before the end of the year.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

TCE said:


> God, so many fighters are leaving for Bellator. I love the best fighting the best in one org but Bellator is becoming a problem for UFC right now.
> 
> I wonder who else Bellator can snatch up before the end of the year.


Theres basically 2 fighters outside UFC who are legimate title challengers and thats M Chandler and B Askren. Askren isnt in Bellator anymore. Hell Bellator released their best p4p fighter. Now hes in One Fc.

Rory is top 5, Henderson and Lashley are top 10. 

Other than that Bellators roster isnt that great


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

cablegeddon said:


> Theres basically 2 fighters outside UFC who are legimate title challengers and thats M Chandler and B Askren. Askren isnt in Bellator anymore. Hell Bellator released their best p4p fighter. Now hes in One Fc.
> 
> Rory is top 5, Henderson and Lashley are top 10.
> 
> Other than that Bellators roster isnt that great


Koreshkov, MVP, Daley, Lima, McGeary would all be top 10 in the UFC, with a few of them top 5, maybe even champion (like Alvarez from Bellator).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nah disagree with Chandler being a legimate title challenger in the 155 division in the UFC. Lost to Brooks twice who has yet to prove himself as well. He's more of a top 5 challenger


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TCE said:


> God, so many fighters are leaving for Bellator. I love the best fighting the best in one org but Bellator is becoming a problem for UFC right now.
> 
> I wonder who else Bellator can snatch up before the end of the year.


I love the fact that UFC has competition that can pay big contracts while being on the up and up. UFC fired Stitch because he spoke out AGAINST UFC's bs with the Reebok deal. A lot of guys break even in the fight, but take home money by wearing logos. UFC took that money out of their pockets to make the sport look more presentable and professional. All the while the Octagon is covered in whatever the shill of the month is.

Casual fans are this giant market and Bellator knows how to get them hooked. I love having more options as a consumer and the fighters need options as to not be screwed by a monopoly.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol what a fucking idiot, Woodley seems to be agreeing with her as well.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Can't wait to see the press conferences between Tito & Chael :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> what a fucking idiot, Woodley seems to be agreeing with her as well.


What makes her an idiot?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> What makes her an idiot?


The fact that she's asserting that people's opinion about the whole Woodley welterweight title scene thing is somehow race based.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> The fact that she's asserting that people's opinion about the whole Woodley welterweight title scene thing is somehow race based.


Well Luke Thomas and Ariel Helwani both feel the same way.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well Luke Thomas and Ariel Helwani both feel the same way.


Luke Thomas and Ariel Helwani are dummies. Apparently.

It's really fucking frustrating to me that I even have to spell it out, but the fact that a coked up Jon Jones can crash his car into a pregnant woman and still be loved and praised as the GOAT etc, while guys like Johny Hendricks hold the strap and have people praying for the day someone takes it off him, should SURELY be some indication that people like Tyrone Woodley are hated on because they are boring and unremarkable, not because they happen to be black. Surely the fact that someone's coach literally got kicked in the fucking chest by a former heavyweight champ last weekend and no one even gave a fuck should show that people tend to get hated on because they are annoying and obnoxious, and not because they happen to be of some particular ethnicity. And I usually tend to sympathise with people that bring this up, but her race baiting isn't corageous or insightful in any way. It's insulting, and worse, it's missing the point completely.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> Luke Thomas and Ariel Helwani are dummies. Apparently.
> 
> It's really fucking frustrating to me that I even have to spell it out, but the fact that a coked up Jon Jones can crash his car into a pregnant woman and still be loved and praised as the GOAT etc, while guys like Johny Hendricks hold the strap and have people praying for the day someone takes it off him, should SURELY be some indication that people like Tyrone Woodley are hated on because they are boring and unremarkable, not because they happen to be black. Surely the fact that someone's coach literally got kicked in the fucking chest by a former heavyweight champ last weekend and no one even gave a fuck should show that people tend to get hated on because they are annoying and obnoxious, and not because they happen to be of some particular ethnicity. And I usually tend to sympathise with people that bring this up, but her race baiting isn't corageous or insightful in any way. It's insulting, and worse, it's missing the point completely.


Ariel Helwani is like the most respect MMA journalist in the world.Surely he knows what he's talking about. Joe Rogan even said UFC fans can be racist at times.

Tyron is boring? He beat Jay Heiron in spectacular fashion, dominated Condit and took his leg and did the unthinkable to Robbie and knocked his head of like he did to Jay. How is he boring? Or do you mean outside of the cage? Does he need a gimmick like Conor and Chael?

As for Angela, I get what she was saying, she just went about it the wrong way. Not that I agree, but I get where she was going, there's just so much you can say in 100 characters or less. The devil is in the details, twitter doesn't allow that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just because someone is a respected mma journalist, doesn't mean they're always right especially in areas outside of MMA like race/social issues. This has absolutely nothing to do with race and Angela Hill is a fucking race baiting moron. So many inconsistencies wit her tweet, it's hard to decide where to even begin.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ariel Helwani is like the most respect MMA journalist in the world.Surely he knows what he's talking about. Joe Rogan even said UFC fans can be racist at times.
> 
> Tyron is boring? He beat Jay Heiron in spectacular fashion, dominated Condit and took his leg and did the unthinkable to Robbie and knocked his head of like he did to Jay. How is he boring? Or do you mean outside of the cage? Does he need a gimmick like Conor and Chael?
> 
> As for Angela, I get what she was saying, she just went about it the wrong way. Not that I agree, but I get where she was going, there's just so much you can say in 100 characters or less. The devil is in the details, twitter doesn't allow that.


There are no "details" that could make what she said any more accurate though. Tyrone is a very talented fighter, but every time I have watched him fight I have been bored. Boring fight against KG that he barely won. Boring Rory MacDonald fight. Boring literally every time. Boring to fucking tears and then he has one fight since Jan of last year and now he's talking superfight matchups? Dafuq? What kind of deluded entitlement could lead someone to come to a conclusion like that? 

And like I mentioned with the Travis Browne thing, if that had been a black fighter people like Angela whatever the fuck her name is would have 100% pointed at the lack of outrage over that as proof positive that the MMA community is racist or someshit. But Travis Browne is a white guy (who happens to be a dick) so we conveniently don't hear a word over that sort of thing. 

Then it's especially fucking annoying because it distracts from the fact that there are legitimate reasons to not like Woodley and that arguably, he should do something about them. One thing is DC who gets booed because he has a less showy style of fighting and comes off generally geeky outside the ring (ie the polar opposite of Jones) but Woodley fights like shit because for some reason he never truly showcases his skills when it comes time to throwdown. That is something that he could work on, but instead, we're sidetracked by this bullshit. It is important to identify and call out prejudice. It is exhausting and fucking infuriating when you try to fabricate something that just isn't there.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Ariel Helwani is like the most respect MMA journalist in the world.Surely he knows what he's talking about.


I love Ariel, but this statement is fucking ridiculous. He's a great journalist, so 100% of his opinions must be correct? WTF? 

I'm not even gonna play their game anymore. If race baiting is all you've got, please go fuck yourself. Angela Hill probably tweeted that in a jealous rage after watching Paige VanZant talking to Kelly Ripa and Neil Patrick Harris yesterday. Dem skinny white bitches be getting all dem opportunities.




> Does he need a gimmick like Conor and Chael?


He's an insanely boring charisma vacuum just like Mighty Mouse. That's why he will never be a star, deal with it.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

So is there any truth to this rumor of Conor McGregor headlining 205 in MSG against Eddie Alvarez? Probably a good business move, but it sucks for Khabib that arguably deserves the title shot first. I guess they're holding off for that tentative card in Russia. Conor vs Khabib there would be huge if it happened on PPV


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> So is there any truth to this rumor of Conor McGregor headlining 205 in MSG against Eddie Alvarez? Probably a good business move, but it sucks for Khabib that arguably deserves the title shot first.


It seems likely. Conor still wants to hold on to his Featherweight title so that's probably holding up negotiations at the moment.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> It seems likely. Conor still wants to hold on to his Featherweight title so that's probably holding up negotiations at the moment.



I think money is probably the biggest issue. Conor is coming off back to back PPV records and with Ronda still not ready he knows he's the only choice as MSG headliner. I would imagine he's asking for a very big truckload of cash.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> he knows he's the only choice as MSG headliner.


Is Demetrious Johnson cleared? If they could put together a superfight with him and Cruz then that could also be a huge headlining fight for 205 alongside Woodley/Wonderboy. Not much time to train, tho. I'm guessing that they might give Nate Diaz Conor's spot against Alvarez if things go awry - assuming that they're still intent on cockblocking Khabib. I could easily see them wanting to set up McGregor/Diaz 3 for the Lightweight title.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol no way they'll make Demetrius the headliner of the MSG card, that fight could headline any other card, but not the debut PPV card for New York. 

Conor pretty much is the only available choice, if they want over 1.2 million buys guaranteed


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> I love Ariel, but this statement is fucking ridiculous. He's a great journalist, so 100% of his opinions must be correct? WTF?
> 
> He's an insanely boring charisma vacuum just like Mighty Mouse.


I never said he was always right. I'm just saying his knows his stuff around the MMA world. You never get these "odd" reactions outside of Tyron, Johnson and DC. GSP in his last run was the cure for insomnia, but he was a ppv draw. Yet DC and MM are boring. What's the difference? GSP had one good fight and that was after he came back from injury. The rest were lack luster and boring.



samizayn said:


> There are no "details" that could make what she said any more accurate though. Tyrone is a very talented fighter, but every time I have watched him fight I have been bored. Boring fight against KG that he barely won. Boring Rory MacDonald fight. Boring literally every time. Boring to fucking tears and then he has one fight since Jan of last year and now he's talking superfight matchups? Dafuq? What kind of deluded entitlement could lead someone to come to a conclusion like that?
> 
> Then it's especially fucking annoying because it distracts from the fact that there are legitimate reasons to not like Woodley and that arguably, he should do something about them. One thing is DC who gets booed because he has a less showy style of fighting and comes off generally geeky outside the ring (ie the polar opposite of Jones) but Woodley fights like shit because for some reason he never truly showcases his skills when it comes time to throwdown. That is something that he could work on, but instead, we're sidetracked by this bullshit. It is important to identify and call out prejudice. It is exhausting and fucking infuriating when you try to fabricate something that just isn't there.


Details like UFC's biggest draws have been white are what don't fit into a tweet. UFC is about money, I get that, but when you see guys like Jacare and Maia who are perfectly healthy, get leap frogged by guys who have no justification for a title shot, it's hard to ignore where favoritism lies. Guys like Condit, Edgar and Henderson can somehow fail continuously into title shots and no one bats an eye. But Tyron gets publicly promised a title shot and decides to wait for it, he's automatically the bad guy because of it. And when he wins said title the guy who said he wanted no part of Tyron was brushed off in favor of the biggest prize in Welterweight, GSP and again Tyron was given shit for it. What's difference between Wonderboy wanting the "money" fight with Robbie compared to Woodley wanting the money fight with the returning uncrowned champ and superstar GSP? Not a damned thing!

How can you say Woodley fights like shit? His fights in UFC vs Condit, Heiron, Koscheck and Robbie say otherwise.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Is Demetrious Johnson cleared? If they could put together a superfight with him and Cruz then that could also be a huge headlining fight for 205 alongside Woodley/Wonderboy.


Cruz is rumored to be facing Cody Garbrandt on the 207 New Year's Eve card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Is Demetrious Johnson cleared? If they could put together a superfight with him and Cruz then that could also be a huge headlining fight for 205 alongside Woodley/Wonderboy. Not much time to train, tho. I'm guessing that they might give Nate Diaz Conor's spot against Alvarez if things go awry - assuming that they're still intent on cockblocking Khabib. I could easily see them wanting to set up McGregor/Diaz 3 for the Lightweight title.


Isn't this season of TUF about getting a fighter to face MM? And what about Weis who was supposed to fight MM?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Weren't you the one who constantly gave Condit shit for getting a title shot with Lawler??? Now your backtracking and saying how he fails to get title shots. 

Also favoritism doesn't automatically mean racism.
@DX-Superkick


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Lol no way they'll make Demetrius the headliner of the MSG card, that fight could headline any other card, but not the debut PPV card for New York.
> 
> Conor pretty much is the only available choice, if they want over 1.2 million buys guaranteed


Normally I'd agree, but in this case it's the combination of Cruz/Johnson being the draw rather than Johnson's individual starpower. 



Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Cruz is rumored to be facing Cody Garbrandt on the 207 New Year's Eve card.


Cruz still opposing Team Alpha Male. The pressers will be :lol worthy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Weren't you the one who constantly gave Condit shit for getting a title shot with Lawler??? Now your backtracking and saying how he fails to get title shots.
> 
> Also favoritism doesn't automatically mean racism.
> @DX-Superkick


Fails upward.He FAILED INTO a title shot. He won one fight and got a title shot. He was 2-3 in his last 5 but leap frogged to the front. Dan Henderson is 3-6 in his last 9 but still leap frogged to the front. Edgar FAILED to beat Benson back to back. No matter just give him another title shot. WHAT!?

Maia's healthy, fuck him you get Condit.
Jacare is healthy, fuck him you get Henderson.

And let's not forget the running JOKE that is Faber title shots.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

CHAS SKELLY! HOLY SHIT!!!!!!


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

CHAS 'MUTHA FUCKING' SKELLY.

:sodone

Fastest Sub in UFC/WEC Featherweight History.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

FUCK I missed it live.  Saw the replay though, amazing, and it was a d'arce choke too.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Normally I'd agree, but in this case it's the combination of Cruz/Johnson being the draw rather than Johnson's individual starpower.


I legitimately laughed out loud at this suggestion. Cruz vs Johnson is a superfight for hardcore MMA fans. Nobody, and I mean nobody outside of that community gives a flying fuck about either of these two. That would draw 400K max, probably less than that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Early stoppage? I don't think so. He would have just kept getting rained on by a fresh powerhouse.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*HOLY SHIT MICHAEL JOHNSON*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> *HOLY SHIT MICHAEL JOHNSON*


Nice KO, but what a delusional moron. No shit Conor and Nate are making more money than you, you just fought on FS1 in Hidalgo, Texas, you fucking fool. 

By the way, did anyone else catch Jon Anik calling Cyborg "maybe the greatest female fighter of all time"? How dare he cross Ronda? Fuck that fucking fair weather bitch!

:HA


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They should be putting over women who actually fight for them, not the ones who go home for over a year because they lose.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tbf she still made them a shit ton of money. Hopefully they keep pushing Cyborg so it might motivate Ronda to get off her fat ass and comeback. Don't really care either way since I'm not just a casual


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

She put the sport on the map for women, and was obviously much further ahead of her peers, but it was also in its infancy then. I feel like the women have become a lot more well rounded and better since Ronda's beginnings, and that's a big reason why she's in hiding, because she feels like it passed her by and there's too many women in her league now.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, did anyone else catch Jon Anik calling Cyborg "maybe the greatest female fighter of all time"? How dare he cross Ronda? Fuck that fucking fair weather bitch!
> 
> :HA


Joanna Champion is also in this discussion. After all she is the only undefeated one of the three :shrug:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Correct, the number 1 female pound for pound fighter atm imo


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brillaint KO from Johnson but damn did he annoy me after the fight. Calling to be on 205 (unless he's happy woth pre lims) and complaining about not making money Conor and Nate make enaldo2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That KO from MJ was pretty sweet.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777367523834601473
:jjones


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777570698155978758
I could see a potential upset here IF Gus hasn't shaken off all that rust yet.



Juggernaut said:


> Correct, *the number 1 female pound for pound fighter* atm imo


:mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> That KO from MJ was pretty sweet.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777367523834601473
> ...


1st equal


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777687043900071937
That seems ridiculously stacked. Three title fights and a title eliminator, surely one of those gets bumped?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777968178613727232
:andre


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777687043900071937
> That seems ridiculously stacked. Three title fights and a title eliminator, surely one of those gets bumped?


Wanna take a bet on the second? Don't be a punk and back out like last time :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Wanna take a bet on the second? Don't be a punk and back out like last time :mj


You want to bet over Cruz vs. Garbrandt?


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> You want to bet over Cruz vs. Garbrandt?


Now we're being picky again :mj

Honda and Lioness then. I got Lioness.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The only fall/winter fight I am keen to bet on is Bisping vs. Hendo II and I am already doing that with Mrs. Zayn.

Might consider Alvarez vs. McGregor :hmm:


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777687043900071937
> That seems ridiculously stacked. Three title fights and a title eliminator, surely one of those gets bumped?



Only one reason if they're having Ronda headline a card like that. Dana desperately wants Ronda to get the PPV record.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777968178613727232
> :andre


Conor McGregor-esque in his trash talking Joe


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Supersage is a wonderful person.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/777687043900071937
> That seems ridiculously stacked. Three title fights and a title eliminator, surely one of those gets bumped?


If that is the card

:banderas


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Sage with that passive/aggressive ether :ken

Let's be real here, Gall can be as corny he thinks Sage is. I think he knows it which is probably why he always seems to overdo it with the cussing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

FUck it, throw that on the 207 card aswell. :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Would love to see Cody land a bomb on Doms smug face and spark him cold. I wouldn't put money on it though


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm watching the MMA hour right now and this Paddy Pimblett guy looks very interesting, Got a nice reaction on Cage Warriors with a first round KO. Definitely someone you should look out for in the near future.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jim Miller vs. Thiago Alves in the works for UFC 205. FYI Al Iaquinta dropped out because of a pay dispute with the UFC.

*



Tyron Woodley vs. Stephen Thompson
Yoel Romero Chris Weidman
Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy
Thiago Alves vs. Al Iaquinta
Marcos Rogerio de Lima vs. Gian Villante
Donald Cerrone vs. Kelvin Gastelum
Liz Carmouche vs. Katlyn Chookagian
Thiago Alves vs. Jim Miller

Click to expand...

*http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/report-jim-miller-fills-al-iaquintas-spot-at-ufc-205-takes-on-thiago-alves


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Would love to see Cody land a bomb on Doms smug face and spark him cold. I wouldn't put money on it though


Dom's definitely upped the ego lately, but I'm amazed someone can think Cody is the lessor of two ego's here. Garbrandt is one of the douchiest turds MMA has seen for a while. The ego that guy has considering he has done absolutely nothing is amazing. MMA's the only combat sport where nobodies with only 10 fights think they're gods.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Garbrandt's stand-up is so one dimensional. No head or body movement, just swinging his arms and hope for the best. Too be fair thats all what he needs to do. To me he looks like a guy with some flashy hands and thats it, Cruz is gonna pick him apart.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

He seems tailor made for Cruz to pick apart and make look bad.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> Dom's definitely upped the ego lately, but I'm amazed someone can think Cody is the lessor of two ego's here. Garbrandt is one for the douchiest turds MMA has seen for a while. The ego that guy has considering he has done absolutely is amazing. MMA's the only combat sport where nobodies with only 10 fights think they're gods.


I do not disagree with you one bit about Cody being a turd but there is something about Dom that really annoys me. The way he acted after the Fabor fight done him no favours also. Uriah was being graceful in defeat etc and Dom was still talking shit and acting like a little bitch. Would like to see him get k.od but other than a rematch with mighty mouse i cant see it happening any time soon


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cruz does make a great heel at times. I can certainly understand why people might be rubbed the wrong way by him.

I just hope he and Might Mouse have a rematch next year :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I do not disagree with you one bit about Cody being a turd but there is something about Dom that really annoys me. The way he acted after the Fabor fight done him no favours also. Uriah was being graceful in defeat etc and Dom was still talking shit and acting like a little bitch. Would like to see him get k.od but other than a rematch with mighty mouse i cant see it happening any time soon


I get that.I personally really enjoy Doms trash talk and ego, there's something about his trash talk that's so, almost technical and beautiful to listen too. He's been ruining people verbally since he returned.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778243947575537664
That sounds dangerous. I have no idea why the UFC keep on insisting that she needs to fight at 140lbs.

Also hear her nutritionist has her taking birth control pills to help with the weight cut.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Big Rumor from Joe Rogan that Alavarez vs Mcgregor at 205 :mark: if so that card will be most stacked card this year.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Damn why are they cancelling inside MMA?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I fucking love Cruz, the way he picks apart his opponents, both verbally and in the octagon. Love his unique style and evasive footowrk, he's like the Mayweather of MMA imo, doesn't get hit and outpoints his opponents, and is one of the GOATS in MMA. Yea he's kind of cocky but who fucking isn't at that level man.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Provo said:


> I'm watching the MMA hour right now and this Paddy Pimblett guy looks very interesting, Got a nice reaction on Cage Warriors with a first round KO. Definitely someone you should look out for in the near future.


I'm firmly on that bandwagon, brother. Watched like 5 videos of the guy after I watched him on the MMA Hour. 



Fearless Maryse said:


> Dom's definitely upped the ego lately, but I'm amazed someone can think Cody is the lessor of two ego's here. Garbrandt is one of the douchiest turds MMA has seen for a while. The ego that guy has considering he has done absolutely nothing is amazing. MMA's the only combat sport where nobodies with only 10 fights think they're gods.


Cody needs that reality check. I watched his interview when he was in Cleveland and it is by far the most delusional I've seen the guy. 



Rowdy Yates said:


> I do not disagree with you one bit about Cody being a turd but there is something about Dom that really annoys me. The way he acted after the Fabor fight done him no favours also. Uriah was being graceful in defeat etc and Dom was still talking shit and acting like a little bitch. Would like to see him get k.od but other than a rematch with mighty mouse i cant see it happening any time soon


Uriah has no where to go but to take the 'graceful route'. The guy was accusing Cruz and Dillashaw of juicing before his fight with Dom. Watch the MMA Hour before that fight (If you care) and you can even tell Ariel wasn't liking the accusations. Why? Because he knew he was being a weasel so he tried to make accusations without committing to it. IIRC Urijah said that he would discuss it in more detail off air. Bitch move. Just covering his ass for the loss he knew was coming.

He was the real bitch, getting your well deserved ass kicking doesn't erase a thing. Try to taint someones' career and expect to be cool after?

lol sure.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like Eddie made that famous call to his wife. He done it. Can't wait for 205.




> Cody needs that reality check. I watched his interview when he was in Cleveland and it is by far the most delusional I've seen the guy.


If you're talking about the Q&A, I was too busy checking out Olivi to listen to Garbrandt anyway. I think both he and Cruz are extremely douchey. I appreciate Dominick's brilliance inside the cage but when he starts talking I instantly get douche chills. He's a smart, articulate guy but insanely annoying at the same time.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

WTF!

https://i.reddituploads.com/34009b44aa894166a8c70b84d2f931ce?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&

EDIT: CANT POST PICTURE, DANA SAYS KHABIB IS THE NEXT CONTENDER!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Provo said:


> WTF!
> 
> https://i.reddituploads.com/34009b44aa894166a8c70b84d2f931ce?fit=max&h=1536&w=1536&
> 
> EDIT: CANT POST PICTURE, DANA SAYS KHABIB IS THE NEXT CONTENDER!



WTF is Dana doing? Is he still butthurt over the 200 thing? Remember he said back then that Conor won't be fighting at Madison Square Garden. What a cunt (if this is true).


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Conor was probably the original opponent for Alvarez but I'm guessing there was a stand off with Dana White about Conor vacating the Featherweight Title for this fight and Conor refused so Khabib steps in.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> Conor was probably the original opponent for Alvarez but I'm guessing there was a stand off with Dana White about Conor vacating the Featherweight Title for this fight and Conor refused so Khabib steps in.



As much as I want Conor to fight at MSG, I hope he tells Dana to go fuck himself. Who wants to go through that Aldo shit for the third fucking time? By the way, this sucks for Eddie, too. Not only because he has to fight Khabib, but because he's losing the biggest payday of his career. 

I guess I'll have to change my mind. When it was announced I was glad Dana didn't leave the company, but this asshole ruins everything because of his fucking ego.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

KC Armstrong said:


> If you're talking about the Q&A, I was too busy checking out Olivi to listen to Garbrandt anyway. I think both he and Cruz are extremely douchey. I appreciate Dominick's brilliance inside the cage but when he starts talking I instantly get douche chills. He's a smart, articulate guy but insanely annoying at the same time.


Nah. It was an interview with MMAFighting. 

I feel the same way when watching Olivi. 

:moyes1


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> As much as I want Conor to fight at MSG, I hope he tells Dana to go fuck himself. Who wants to go through that Aldo shit for the third fucking time? By the way, this sucks for Eddie, too. Not only because he has to fight Khabib, but because he's losing the biggest payday of his career.
> 
> I guess I'll have to change my mind. When it was announced I was glad Dana didn't leave the company, but this asshole ruins everything because of his fucking ego.


He doesn't have to go through the Aldo shit again if he vacates the title :draper2

Seriously though, Conor expecting to fight a third fight since beating Aldo without defending the title just isn't right. Aldo will always be the rightful contender to that title so how long does Conor expect to keep it without defending it? Just vacate and commit fully to the Lightweight division if you have no intention of defending it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Nah. It was an interview with MMAFighting.
> 
> I feel the same way when watching Olivi.
> 
> :moyes1


Benavidez is a lucky mofo


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778528454119723008
Shit has hit the fan!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> He doesn't have to go through the Aldo shit again if he vacates the title :draper2
> 
> Seriously though, Conor expecting to fight a third fight since beating Aldo without defending the title just isn't right. Aldo will always be the rightful contender to that title so how long does Conor expect to keep it without defending it? Just vacate and commit fully to the Lightweight division if you have no intention of defending it.



Of course I understand that, but what bothers me once again is Dana being an insane hypocrite. Just like the 200 press conference deal, he will claim to do this "in the interest of fairness" and what's "the right thing to do". You can't give me that bullshit when you allowed CM Punk to step inside the octagon. In that case I guess it was okay to chase the money fight despite the fact that it was wrong on a million levels. Again, there is one reason and one reason only for this: Dana's ego. He wants to show Conor and show the world that he's the boss, that he's the one calling the shots.

I wonder how the new owners feel about Dana putting his own ego first rather than what's best for business.





> Benavidez is a lucky mofo


... one of the biggest mysteries I've ever come across. Seriously, how the fuck does that happen?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

KC Armstrong said:


> Of course I understand that, but what bothers me once again is Dana being an insane hypocrite. Just like the 200 press conference deal, he will claim to do this "in the interest of fairness" and what's "the right thing to do". You can't give me that bullshit when you allowed CM Punk to step inside the octagon. In that case I guess it was okay to chase the money fight despite the fact that it was wrong on a million levels. Again, there is one reason and one reason only for this: Dana's ego. He wants to show Conor and show the world that he's the boss, that he's the one calling the shots.
> 
> I wonder how the new owners feel about Dana putting his own ego first rather than what's best for business.


Can definitely see your point. It's pretty much a clash of egos with Dana and Conor and with Dana being the guy calling the shots it's always going to go his way. Conor on 205 with the already announced fights (Wonderboy vs Woodley :surprise: ) would have led to a sensational amount of buys though.

Anyway, Khabib will rag doll Eddie and take that belt for as long as he wants, no one's stopping The Eagle now.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DELETE DELETE DELETE


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dude Provo literally posted that two psots above you lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

^ Sorry about that, unfortunately can't see those images on my work computer.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Ariel Helwani is like the most respect MMA journalist in the world.Surely he knows what he's talking about. Joe Rogan even said UFC fans can be racist at times.


WTF??

What kind of journalist gets into ugly intimate feuds with Mayhem and Dana? Gets tossed around by Rampage? He's a joke. 

Rogan is a comedian with 1 question on his mind: what if anything surprised you!?

F Rogan


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Conor shouldn't be at 205. He went through a war and should be resting.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dana gonna Dana









Conor better start dieting, because IF Khabib takes that title off of Alvarez he'll be fucked. He's a nightmare match up for him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The good news is Eddie Alvarez seems to be holding out for the Conor McGregor fight....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778597846903689216


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

im kinda hoping Dana gets his way here tbh (but has to pay Conor 3.9 billion dollars), Ive been saying for years that no one at FW would beat McGregor and no one at LW would beat Khabib, so let Khabib take his rightful title from Alvarez first. I dont really care that much for Conor/Aldo 2, if he's only fighting one more time at fw id much rather see him fight Edgar, Holloway again or even Pettis (maybe they can line one of them up in case Aldo pulls), but no ex-champ has ever deserved a rematch more than Aldo, for the length of his reign alone, if he doesnt get one no-one should,then add how he schooled Frankie after everyone picked against him,legend shit, that being said Conor ko's him effortlessly again, leading to a properly built up epic wrestlemania 6 style show down with the Eagle :mark: :mark:


(inb4 Khabib blows his knee out in training)


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> The good news is Eddie Alvarez seems to be holding out for the Conor McGregor fight....
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778597846903689216


Good for you, Eddie. Go get yourself that #RedPantyNight .


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Judging by what happened with UFC 200 I doubt Dana White and the new brass will cave in. Never say never though, Conor has been carrying the company on his back since Honda went away to convalesce.



> A pair of UFC champions will take over color-commentary duties for the next two UFC Fight Night cards, with *Dominick Cruz* and *Daniel Cormier* working UFC Fight Night 95 and UFC Fight Night 96, respectively.


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/dominick-cruz-on-color-commentary-for-ufc-fight-night-95-daniel-cormier-working-ufc-fight-night-96


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778412717455605760
:CENA


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Judging by what happened with UFC 200 I doubt Dana White and the new brass will cave in. Never say never though, Conor has been carrying the company on his back since Honda went away to convalesce.


Dana obviously won't, but I don't know anything about the new owners. Would they step in and set Dana straight when he is once again hurting business to stroke his own ego? 





> A pair of UFC champions will take over color-commentary duties for the next two UFC Fight Night cards, with Dominick Cruz and Daniel Cormier working UFC Fight Night 95 and UFC Fight Night 96, respectively.


Love Cormier on commentary. He'll probably throw in a bunch of WWE references again like he did for Jones vs OSP.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Would they step in and set Dana straight when he is once again hurting business to stroke his own ego?


I doubt it. The new owners also run Honda's Hollywood agency so.....


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/dominick-cruz-on-color-commentary-for-ufc-fight-night-95-daniel-cormier-working-ufc-fight-night-96
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778412717455605760
> :CENA


this fucking kid Gall feeling himself cos he beat a jobber, a journalist and an old broken down pro wrestler having his first ever fight :torres fuck outta here your purpose has been served and your time is up, Super Sage already buried him(in the most polite way possible) on the mma hour,hope he whoops his ass and shaves his head


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> Ariel Helwani: As of right now, NYers Weidman, Iaquinta, Sterling, Villante, LaFlare, Bermudez are not scheduled to fight at MSG for various reasons. Wild.


Less than two months and still no official announcement by UFC yet. Guess we might get Tate/Nunes 2 as main event for 205 :mj4


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Of course I understand that, but what bothers me once again is Dana being an insane hypocrite. Just like the 200 press conference deal, he will claim to do this "in the interest of fairness" and what's "the right thing to do". You can't give me that bullshit when you allowed CM Punk to step inside the octagon. In that case I guess it was okay to chase the money fight despite the fact that it was wrong on a million levels. Again, there is one reason and one reason only for this: Dana's ego. He wants to show Conor and show the world that he's the boss, that he's the one calling the shots.
> 
> I wonder how the new owners feel about Dana putting his own ego first rather than what's best for business.
> 
> ...


Dana has always put his ego first hence why the UFC has Benoit'd Randy Coutore.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is so fucking aggravating.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Uriah has no where to go but to take the 'graceful route'. The guy was accusing Cruz and Dillashaw of juicing before his fight with Dom. Watch the MMA Hour before that fight (If you care) and you can even tell Ariel wasn't liking the accusations. Why? Because he knew he was being a weasel so he tried to make accusations without committing to it. IIRC Urijah said that he would discuss it in more detail off air. Bitch move. Just covering his ass for the loss he knew was coming.
> 
> He was the real bitch, getting your well deserved ass kicking doesn't erase a thing. Try to taint someones' career and expect to be cool after?
> 
> lol sure.


All sorts are said before fights. Its par for the course. I highly doubt one mans half arsed attempt at throwing up a bit of controversy would taint someones career. If Dom knows he has always been clean then it should be water of a ducks back. After the fight Uriah said Dom was the better man and he was beat fair and square. He was nothing but respectful. Dom was the bitch carrying it on and refusing to show any sort of mutual respect. What a bellend. Dom is a arrogant prick and as i said i would be delighted to see the guy get K.OD.I cant deny he is a quality fighter though


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Official UFC 205 press conference next Tuesday, 6PM ET at The Garden. How many empty chairs will there be this time?



Fuck. I just saw "Ronda" trending on twitter and thought there might be a surprise early comeback, but then I saw it was just people talking about Empire. Thank God.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The plot thickens.....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778751105433939969

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778752710199828482
If Woodley vs. Wonderboy ends up being the headline for 205


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> If Woodley vs. Wonderboy ends up being the headline for 205



I could make a really terrible joke about this card *in New York*, but I won't...


... and until I see confirmation, I call bullshit on that injury report. Smells like Dana trying to calm down angry Conor fans.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I mean don't get me wrong, Woodley vs. Wonderboy is a fight I very much would like to see, but it's not big enough to main event that card IMO.

No doubt Conor will let us know soon enough if this injury is legit.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Well, that didn't take long.




> I mean don't get me wrong, Woodley vs. Wonderboy is a fight I very much would like to see, but it's not big enough to main event that card IMO.


I'm a Wonderboy fan and I want to see him win the title, but like you said, it's not even close to being a worthy main event for the first MSG card ever.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is going to be a fun week


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Here's the full article. Conor is ready, willing and Gable.

Ariel fucking with Dana and exposing his bullshit again.

:applause 



> Conor McGregor wants to fight at Madison Square Garden later this year.
> 
> Contrary to a report on FS1's UFC Tonight, multiple sources have confirmed that the Irishman is ready and willing to fight Eddie Alvarez for the lightweight title on Nov. 12 in New York City.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I thought Conor had to "defend OR relinquish" the 145 title?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

:kobelol


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Conor not wanting to give up the 145 belt is why this thing is failing. Tbf that's what Dana said even before the second Diaz fight; defend the 145 belt after this, if you don't want to, give it up and you'll fight for the 155 belt.

Now Conor's saying no to that, & Dana's telling him to fuck off. UFC 200 drama all over again, urgh.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so sick of hearing about this MSG card. It's going to be just another show.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> All sorts are said before fights. Its par for the course. I highly doubt one mans half arsed attempt at throwing up a bit of controversy would taint someones career. If Dom knows he has always been clean then it should be water of a ducks back. After the fight Uriah said Dom was the better man and he was beat fair and square. He was nothing but respectful. Dom was the bitch carrying it on and refusing to show any sort of mutual respect. What a bellend. Dom is a arrogant prick and as i said i would be delighted to see the guy get K.OD.I cant deny he is a quality fighter though


Nah, fam. Steroid accusation 'half arsed' as you say is acceptable if you do it like Nate did it to Conor. Urijah was acting like Edward Snowden with that insider knowledge. Urijah was trying to act like some 'good guy' saying he would talk to Ariel in private about who is juicing and who is not. That he isn't going to say anything on air. Then later goes on about Dom juicing again and Ariel just throws his hands up and laughs at him saying 'How is someone supposed to take a comment like that?'. Urijah comes off terrible in interviews because he seems less than genuine most of the time. 

So Urijah's 'humility' probably meant fuck all to Dom. Yeah, Dom is a douche but he's consistent at least. He kept it real with Urijah.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

On a different subject, Poirier vs. Johnson drew 826.000 viewers on FS1. 

Now I know why Michael Johnson said he deserves McGregor money. 800K viewers on FS1, 1.65 million PPV buys... same thing...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> All sorts are said before fights. Its par for the course. I highly doubt one mans half arsed attempt at throwing up a bit of controversy would taint someones career. If Dom knows he has always been clean then it should be water of a ducks back. After the fight Uriah said Dom was the better man and he was beat fair and square. He was nothing but respectful. Dom was the bitch carrying it on and refusing to show any sort of mutual respect. What a bellend. Dom is a arrogant prick and as i said i would be delighted to see the guy get K.OD.I cant deny he is a quality fighter though


Idk I thought it was kinda cheap that first thing Urijah does in the post fight press conference is bring up Cody Garbandt and how he said Cody's coming for the title. Like dude you jsut got your ass kicked for 5 rounds not the time, plus Dom's been cleaning house at Team Alpha Male anyway so thought that was funny.

It's kind of like saying "I'm not good enough to beat you, but my boy's gonna SMASH YOU".


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/778745708585160705
What the fuck is going on!?!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Feels like UFC 200 all over again


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Fuck me! They're really doing Aldo for the third time. Not excited about this at all.

Conor will have to bring his promotional A game to sell that fight again. Could end up being his worst selling PPV.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you paranoid or how does that confirm the "third" fight?


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

It's the right thing to do. At the end of the day he is the Featherweight champion, and he should have to defend his title. It is not right to hold a division back so Conor can boost his ego by fighting at Welterweight and Lightweight. Defend your title or give it up.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779055433831022592
Someone needs to notify Julianna Pena that Amanda Nunes will be facing Honda in December.



RKing85 said:


> so sick of hearing about this MSG card. *It's going to be just another show*.


And that's the problem! The first UFC card at Madison Square Garden should be a huge, special event, not just another run of the mill PPV.

Maybe







will pull something out of his ass next week but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

:booklel


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit just got real


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Took the screenshot from Dom's Instagram since I noticed Grabrandt was the last comment...










Hope Dana gives Cody the same look he gave Faber at the face off.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Khabib really needs to shut the fuck up. Considering the fact that he hasn't beaten a legit guy in 2 1/2 years he probably shouldn't talk about who does or does not deserve title shots.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

UFC 204 in Manchester is still scheduled to take place in the early morning for the convenience of the American fans. UFC doesn't rate us Brits at all.

:cmj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tiffany Timebomb MMA debut tomorrow. (Y)


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Does Garbrant understand how insanely unlikable and douchey he is?



Juggernaut said:


> Tiffany Timebomb MMA debut tomorrow. (Y)


I really hope she does well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well Cody has fucking tattoos up to his neck, so yea...........


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Fearless Maryse said:


> *Does Garbrant understand how insanely unlikable and douchey he is?
> *
> 
> 
> I really hope she does well.


Being douchey is a requirement for joining "Alpha Male" that and getting your ass beat by Dom, resulting in you getting made to look like a complete fucking amateur. Cody might be a tough guy but Dom has made a living beating the shit out of "tough guys" Cody better hope he ends this as quick as possible otherwise he's going to get owned for 5 rounds.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn didn't realise Lina Lansberg is kinda cute, plz don't kill her Cyborg.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779283599518556160
Looks like she's about to die but she made it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> November’s *UFC 205* lineup could soon have its second title fight.
> 
> A bout between strawweight champion *Joanna Jedrzejczyk* (12-0 MMA, 6-0 UFC) and fellow undefeated Polish star *Karolina Kowalkiewicz* (10-0 MMA, 3-0 UFC) is *in the works for the card*, which already features a welterweight title fight.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/joanna-jedrzejczyk-vs-karolina-kowalkiewicz-title-fight-targeted-for-ufc-205-in-new-york-city



> It’s not a top-five opponent, but after moving up the middleweight ranks, *Derek Brunson* is getting a tough foe – in a tough environment.
> 
> Riding a five-fight winning streak, Brunson (16-3 MMA, 7-1 UFC) is now slated to fight Australian middleweight *Robert Whittaker* (16-4 MMA, 7-2 UFC) at *UFC Fight Night 101*, UFC officials recently announced.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/derek-brunson-vs-robert-whittaker-slated-for-ufc-fight-night-101-in-australia


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> “*Conor’s foot is hurt, but he thinks he can fight*,” White said. “*I want him to fight Aldo*.”


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/upcoming-ufc-fight-schedule-a-bit-of-a-mess-174219240.html?soc_src=mail&soc_trk=ma










EDIT - Miesha Tate vs. Raquel Pennington added to UFC 205.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/779403733222379520


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

War fuckin Tate is back for 205! :WOO

If she drops one against Pennington tho :washed2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I like it, Miesha/Pennington is must-win for both fighters.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> “Conor’s foot is hurt, but he thinks he can fight,” White said. “I want him to fight Aldo.”


... and I want Dana to eat a bowl of dicks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man Lina is actually really attractive. :mj2, hopefully stays that way after her fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cyborg is hotter :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tiff Timebomb got choked out :mj2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Tiff Timebomb got choked out :mj2


:fuckthis

Jinh Yu Frey lost too?

:fuckthis


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Polish WAR!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Joanna CHAMPION decides to grace 205 

:banderas


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Cyborg is hotter :mj


I like Cyborg but she's horrid looking. That being said it's pretty obvious that UFC and Ronda were ducking her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Interesting to hear Dom's thoughts on the fights tonight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hope we get some good fights tonight











Stephen90 said:


> I like Cyborg but she's horrid looking.


FYI :mj signifies sarcasm/joking


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

That was a good fight AND piss poor at the same time. He just laid there and let it happen.

Ok, the experiment is over. Can we please get rid of this shit Flyweight division? It's shit, pure shit!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam these fights are movign slowly


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Now that's how you start a main card!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone who gets a sledgehammer tattooed on their chest deserves to lose.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I guess Santos can't beat anyone nicknamed "The Dreamcatcher". :draper2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy shit Rear Naked Choke everywhere


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Hipster Bigfoot. :enzo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> Hipster Bigfoot. :enzo


European Vacation Silva, biking through Tuscany in search of meaning.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BIG COUNTRY BABY!!!!!!!!!





KICKED JOHN MACCARTHY'S ASS TOO. :lmao


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

So Bigfoot's been KO'd in 8 of his last 12 and also had that war with Hunt, if there was ever a time for the UFC to "have that talk" with a fighter I'm thinking now would be it. This can't be good for his long term health.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Only reason he didn't get KO'd by Hunt in that first fight was cause he was juiced to the tits with TRT.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mad Max said:


> So Bigfoot's been KO'd in 8 of his last 12 and also had that war with Hunt, if there was ever a time for the UFC to "have that talk" with a fighter I'm thinking now would be it. This can't be good for his long term health.


Completely agree. He needs to walk away before he seriously damages his health.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The kick to McCarthy's ass was funnier today because I was watching a video of all of McCarthy's slip ups :lmao That just added to the moment. 

Good guy Nelson.

roud


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> BIG COUNTRY BABY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> KICKED JOHN MACCARTHY'S ASS TOO. :lmao


I noticed that too. I hope it doesn't get him in shit.


Mad Max said:


> So Bigfoot's been KO'd in 8 of his last 12 and also had that war with Hunt, if there was ever a time for the UFC to "have that talk" with a fighter I'm thinking now would be it. This can't be good for his long term health.


Might be time to take him out back and put him down...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Dom on commentary is such a treat :banderas


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Killashaw broke Barao, he has no killer instinct anymore. :doh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fuck the UFC's time management on their free shows.

I legit fear for Lina life's here.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> fuck the UFC's time management on their free shows.


What do you mean?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Talk about a mood killer, this theme is terrible.

You're scary, Cyborg, you're suppose to walk out to death metal or something. :jericho2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Dominance!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Cyborg vs. Ronda at 207, please.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Give Cyborg a Featherweight division please.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> Cyborg vs. Ronda at 207, please.


But, but, but 5 pounds!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cyborg kills everyone, even Ronda.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Give Cyborg a Featherweight division please.


I wouldn't be opposed to them just bumping the Women's Bantamweight division limit to 140. That way we can get Cyborg/Holm, Cyborg/Tate, Cyborg/Nunes, Cyborg/Rousey, etc. without much complaining, since most of them have stated a willingness to fight her at 140 anyway. A Rousey return vs. Cyborg would be money.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Cyborg kills everyone, even Ronda.


You say that like it's a bad thing. :vince$


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Give Cyborg a Featherweight division please.


Karyn Bryant said on the pre show that people say this every time Cyborg fights. But there's just not enough girls to fill a division. They said that Holly and Cat could move up and benefit from less cut weight, but as a whole it's just not likely.

I also wanna say I loved Cyborg's all over assault. She wasn't head hunting, she was demonstrating all facets of MMA to get the job done.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Using the CM Punk "this is fun" line to justify taking an ass whoopin'. I love it. :HA


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ronda wants none of that. 




Holy fuck Lina's eye is fucked up


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> Karyn Bryant said on the pre show that people say this every time Cyborg fights. But there's just not enough girls to fill a division. They said that Holly and Cat could move up and benefit from less cut weight, but as a whole it's just not likely.
> 
> I also wanna say I loved Cyborg's all over assault. She wasn't head hunting, she was demonstrating all facets of MMA to get the job done.


Man, I'd be down for them bumping up the weight limit from 135 to 140, it gets Cyborg in the division, and gives her people to fight who are known to a bigger audience.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> But there's just not enough girls to fill a division.


"If you build it, they will come."

The UFC is the main attraction in MMA. Once they get behind a female Featherweight division fighters will appear.

They could even do a TUF season with Cyborg as a coach to launch the new division.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> Man, I'd be down for them bumping up the weight limit from 135 to 140, it gets Cyborg in the division, and gives her people to fight who are known to a bigger audience.


I can see it now..."Special rules for special people!"


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Anyone planning to watch Rizin FF? It's suppose to start in 40 minute, I think.

http://eversport.tv/fight-sports/rizin/2016/9/25/cygames-presents-world-grand-prix-2016

There's a link for anyone interested.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mad Max said:


> Anyone planning to watch Rizin FF? It's suppose to start in 40 minute, I think.
> 
> http://eversport.tv/fight-sports/rizin/2016/9/25/cygames-presents-world-grand-prix-2016
> 
> There's a link for anyone interested.


Ohhh shit is this the one with Cro Cop, Wanderlei and Kron?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Gabi Garcia and Cro Cop are fighting?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> Anyone planning to watch Rizin FF? It's suppose to start in 40 minute, I think.
> 
> http://eversport.tv/fight-sports/rizin/2016/9/25/cygames-presents-world-grand-prix-2016
> 
> There's a link for anyone interested.


Looks like a trailer to a movie!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking maniac :lmao


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Ohhh shit is this the one with Cro Cop, Wanderlei and Kron?





Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Gabi Garcia and Cro Cop are fighting?


Here's the line up:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Don't know if I can stay awake for 13 more fights...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Krazy Horse is still fighting? :CENA


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I recognize 1 name on that whole list....

HOLY SCREAMING PRIDE LADY! This the child of PRIDE FC


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I recognize 1 name on that whole list....
> 
> HOLY SCREAMING PRIDE LADY! This the child of PRIDE FC


Yeah, it's run by Sakakibara, the guy who was the president of PRIDE.

I love Japanese freak show MMA. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

@Vic's Third Testicle. If you thought Cyborg was hot :mj4


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Mad Max said:


> Yeah, it's run by Sakakibara, the guy who was the president of PRIDE.
> 
> I love Japanese freak show MMA. :mark:


Good stuff. I love the grand feel of the show. Packed house WrestleMania feel. Nothing wrong with pomp and circumstance....

@Juggernaut, I thought I saw a titty!

Well Kyra's got my vote on hairstyle alone!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm not ashamed to admit I'd gladly watch Wanderlei vs. Krazy Horse. :draper2


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

UFC needs a women's featherweight division.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That might be the GOAT post fight speech. :lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Lina still looked cute af but CYGOAT, if only she could make weight at Bantamweight.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Cro Cop scored a takedown and won by submission, what alternate reality did we just enter? :enzo


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

First Krazy Horse, now Crop Cop, everyone calling out Wandy for a fight. :rusevyes


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man the production on those Rizin events are fucking amazing.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> "If you build it, they will come."
> 
> The UFC is the main attraction in MMA. Once they get behind a female Featherweight division fighters will appear.
> 
> They could even do a TUF season with Cyborg as a coach to launch the new division.


"And if you win, you get to fight me!!" Some prize, huh?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Thunder vs Lightning !!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the last thing in the world the UFC needs right now is more weight classes, male or female.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mad Max said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao What a nutjob :maisie

Do you think the interpreter translated the last line? :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> @Vic's Third Testicle. If you thought Cyborg was hot :mj4


Excuse me while I just nip to the bathroom for a moment :gasm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> the last thing in the world the UFC needs right now is more weight classes, male or female.


Get rid of Flyweight and you'll have an opening...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Get rid of Flyweight and you'll have an opening...


and replace it with what?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Dwarfism Division


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> and replace it with what?


The Mixed Gender Division!

We can finally find out if Ronda Rousey really can defeat Cain Velasquez :chrisholly


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> The Mixed Gender Division!
> 
> We can finally find out if Ronda Rousey really can defeat Cain Velasquez


 *Insert Dana face here* "I don't know what to do, she's gonna have to start fighting men..."


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If the women made a 125 or 145 lb division, the roster probably wouldn't change much tbf. It would just benefit women like Cat or Holly, who are bigger chicks that have to cut a lot of weight to make 135. The 115 division is pretty pointless anyways, as Joanna is the only real killer in it, and it's not like most of those women would struggle to make 125.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Godway said:


> If the women made a 125 or 145 lb division, the roster probably wouldn't change much tbf. It would just benefit women like Cat or Holly, who are bigger chicks that have to cut a lot of weight to make 135. The 115 division is pretty pointless anyways, as Joanna is the only real killer in it, and it's not like most of those women would struggle to make 125.


That's what Karyn Bryant said people say every time Cyborg fights. "Make a 145 Division!"

I can't remember who was on commentary when JJ and Claudia were fighting, they said if they had a 125 division for the women, the champion and challenger would be the same.

I say 125 would just be a healthier, physically healthier, 115 division. Same fighters, just not drained like Claudia was in a 5 round fight.

I think healthier fighters would lead to better fights altogether. I'd be for more divisions IF it leads to better fights.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> That's what Karyn Bryant said people say every time Cyborg fights. "Make a 145 Division!"
> 
> I can't remember who was on commentary when JJ and Claudia were fighting, they said if they had a 125 division for the women, the champion and challenger would be the same.
> 
> ...


I think 125 would be a good happy medium for lots of the women. Easier for some 135 women to move down and easier for some 115 women to move up. More fights, possibly better fights, what harm is there in that? It's not like more titles is a real issue, it'll offer more opportunities for money matches when bad business things like Nunes winning the 135lb belt happen. 

I don't really have enough knowledge of the women over 140lbs so I'm not sure how that plays out. But I think with how great Cyborg is, you obviously should consider finding ways to get fights for her. Finishers = money and she pretty much finishes everybody.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ryback in talks with Bellator :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Godway said:


> I think 125 would be a good happy medium for lots of the women. Easier for some 135 women to move down and easier for some 115 women to move up. More fights, possibly better fights, what harm is there in that? It's not like more titles is a real issue, it'll offer more opportunities for money matches when bad business things like Nunes winning the 135lb belt happen.
> 
> I don't really have enough knowledge of the women over 140lbs so I'm not sure how that plays out. But I think with how great Cyborg is, you obviously should consider finding ways to get fights for her. Finishers = money and she pretty much finishes everybody.


I agree on both points, I think you need balance and 125 for women would be balance for fighters. Like you said, finishers equal money. Money for UFC, Fox and fighters. 115 is great for girls like PVZ and JJ but maybe not girls like Claudia and Rawlings. But say you have 50 115-ers, and 20 of them want to be 125, how do you plug holes without signing jobbers? You look at what this season of TUF and yes the guys are the best outside of UFC, but they're only here cause DJ has wiped out 125 twice. I don't want 125 for the women to be like the men's division, boring and predictable.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I agree on both points, I think you need balance and 125 for women would be balance for fighters. Like you said, finishers equal money. Money for UFC, Fox and fighters. 115 is great for girls like PVZ and JJ but maybe not girls like Claudia and Rawlings. But say you have 50 115-ers, and 20 of them want to be 125, how do you plug holes without signing jobbers? You look at what this season of TUF and yes the guys are the best outside of UFC, but they're only here cause DJ has wiped out 125 twice. I don't want 125 for the women to be like the men's division, boring and predictable.


It's kind of the age of the female athlete nowadays, like the Olympics were loaded with female boxers/wrestlers, who are attractive chicks to go along with their athletic skills (I only say that because lets be honest, you're going a lot further in women's MMA if you're hot), and can probably translate to MMA if they wanted to. There's plenty of talent out there, I think, compared to like 10 years ago and it's probably going to continue growing. I don't see why they can't fill out at least another division, whether it be 125 or 145. 

And we all know we want Helen Maroulis in the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Godway said:


> It's kind of the age of the female athlete nowadays, like the Olympics were loaded with female boxers/wrestlers, who are attractive chicks to go along with their athletic skills (I only say that because lets be honest, you're going a lot further in women's MMA if you're hot)


That was another thing you posted that I wanted to touch on. Does it really matter though? I mean Cyborg gets buzz. Now I don't have my ear to the ground on the numbers but she seems to get people talking about a whole new division, that's gotta be worth something as far as moving the needle right. I know that when it comes to the men, it's the language barrier for guys like Silva, Jose and others that were dominant over the years. I keep asking how guys like Faber, Edgar and Condit repeatedly get/got chances that Jacare and Maia didn't.

I know that Holly became a draw when she did the impossible and she brought fans back in the Miesha fight. But people will say that's a combination everything around her namely Ronda, Miesha and Conor. But her main event against Chevchenko on Fox drew major ratings despite no stars or sex appeal. So I ask, does it really matter. Yes PVZ is hot, yes Miesha's got the biggest tits in her division and they'll see increases, but if they can't fight, does it matter how hot they are?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> That was another thing you posted that I wanted to touch on. Does it really matter though? I mean Cyborg gets buzz. Now I don't have my ear to the ground on the numbers but she seems to get people talking about a whole new division, that's gotta be worth something as far as moving the needle right. I know that when it comes to the men, it's the language barrier for guys like Silva, Jose and others that were dominant over the years. I keep asking how guys like Faber, Edgar and Condit repeatedly get/got chances that Jacare and Maia didn't.
> 
> I know that Holly became a draw when she did the impossible and she brought fans back in the Miesha fight. But people will say that's a combination everything around her namely Ronda, Miesha and Conor. But her main event against Chevchenko on Fox drew major ratings despite no stars or sex appeal. So I ask, does it really matter. Yes PVZ is hot, yes Miesha's got the biggest tits in her division and they'll see increases, but if they can't fight, does it matter how hot they are?


It's a mixed bag in my opinion. Like PVZ gets all of this attention for being hot, but having that glorious KO in her last fight probably won her many more fans than being hot ever would. I mean the chick has got a good fighter's personality, she likes to fight even if she gets her ass kicked and I think that makes her a lot more likable than just being hot. Her credentials as a pro fighter at age 22 aren't bad at all, even if she's not considered a top 5 fighter, so I don't really consider her like some gimmick fighter who's just there for her looks. But it certainly helps being attractive and having a good personality. Ditto for Miesha Tate, but even in Miesha's case, she's probably more infamous for the beatings she's taken than famous for the fights she's won. She's not really considered a killer even if she's considered a top fighter in her division. It's more like "Oh, she's the nice one." because of all of that Ronda/Miesha feuding stuff over the years. Also look at someone like Felice Herrig, who was the MMA hot chick but disappeared for like a year (and was never really that successful of a fighter anyways) so it isn't like she's a superstar and she has all the looks to be, or at least did before she got all roided up for her comeback. I wish Michelle Waterson would stop getting hurt, because she's really attractive and a great fighter too, could have made some waves in the Straw division.

Cyborg's an exception to the rule as she fucking kills people, and that's why people watch MMA. I don't think you can say the same about Amanda Nunes, as she doesn't really have the storied career of Cyborg. Her build to becoming champion was pretty weak, as I think most people just considered that a filler fight for Miesha on her way to the rematch with Holly or the third fight with Ronda, which is now all in question anyways. So Nunes always had a lot going against her, she's not attractive, she doesn't speak English well, she could possibly be a killer but she's never really been highlighted before UFC 200 so it ain't like anyone knows it. UFC didn't market her well, probably for the reasons I mentioned. 

I was just saying, there's a lot of female athletes out there now in wrestling/boxing that could make the jump to MMA (if they wanted to, which obviously not everyone wants to get punched in the face for a living), female athletics are thriving and lots of chicks who don't fit the mold of what used to be considered "the female athlete" are becoming successful. I know UFC had scouts at the Olympics and I assume they look at things like "look, marketability" along with talent and skills. 

Ultimately, I think if you're an absolute KILLER of a fighter, you'll draw an audience regardless of anything.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I had already given up, but now Ariel is getting my hopes up again. Damn.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

YEEEEESSSS!

That bald bastard caved in.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> YEEEEESSSS!
> 
> That bald bastard caved in.


Hopefully Eddie is a huge underdog and clowns this mofo, and sends his ass back to featherweight. WAR EDDIE.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

If you're really an Eddie fan, you should be fucking grateful. Conor just made him rich so stop hating.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Watched the Rizin event. Found it quite entertaining. No regrets.



SonoShion said:


> Ryback in talks with Bellator :lmao


:lmao So many possibilities here.



KC Armstrong said:


> YEEEEESSSS!
> 
> That bald bastard caved in.


:mark:



KC Armstrong said:


> If you're really an Eddie fan, you should be fucking grateful. Conor just made him rich so stop hating.


Forgive Donnie, he's still mad that Stipe is STILL his HW CHAMPION OF THE WOOOOORRRRLLD.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Watched the Rizin event. Found it quite entertaining. No regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's the champ until Sea Level Cain gets his hands on him and terminators his ass.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Donnie said:


> He's the champ until Sea Level Cain gets his hands on him and terminators his ass.


This is what you said before but with Overeem...

:kobelol

You're just going to sit there marking for every contender until someone finally beats him.

Must suck.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> This is what you said before but with Overeem...
> 
> :kobelol
> 
> ...


:mj2 It does, CHAMP it really does. Knowing my luck the fucker will never lose.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Donnie said:


> :mj2 It does, CHAMP it really does. Knowing my luck the fucker will never lose.


Well if anyone can do it, it will be Cain. I am looking forward to that fight. 

Cain has to get past Werdum and his flying side kick of doom.

:mj


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Well if anyone can do it, it will be Cain. I am looking forward to that fight.
> 
> *Cain has to get past Werdum and his flying side kick of doom.
> 
> *:mj


:lmao I have NO idea what the hell he was thinking trying that shit, maybe Stipe caused some brain damage. He tries that nonsense against Cain and he will get wreaked. 

One good thing I will say about Stipe is he isn't backing down from ANYONE, dude doesn't care about the money he just wants to fight and KO people. A very good attitude to have, especially when you have divas like Connor pulling shit every other week.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Just woke up.

Saw the news.

Conor got all the leverage.

#TwoWeightWorldChamp


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Now pray every night to the MMA gods that nobody gets injured.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Donnie said:


> :lmao I have NO idea what the hell he was thinking trying that shit, maybe Stipe caused some brain damage. He tries that nonsense against Cain and he will get wreaked.
> 
> One good thing I will say about Stipe is he isn't backing down from ANYONE, dude doesn't care about the money he just wants to fight and KO people. A very good attitude to have, especially when you have divas like Connor pulling shit every other week.



Someone is really salty, I see. :mcgregor2

Dana just knew he had to swallow his pride this time. He knew he couldn't let fucking Woodley headline a historic event like this. There was only one man who could save the day. :mcgregor





Provo said:


> Now pray every night to the MMA gods that nobody gets injured.


Eddie better not pull a Dos Anjos.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Only Weidman now to get that New York vibe and the card is perfect.

There's also a Press-Conference tonight.










Can't wait.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

205 is absolutely STACKED, looks like there will be a load of great fights on the prelims aswell :banderas

Was there supposed to be a press conference this week?

EDIT: Nvm, Provo answered already


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*YEAAAAA BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY*


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Khabib called out Johnson, If that fight gets added I would go fucking insane.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Surely they won't add that to 205, I will actually die of excitement fml


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> Surely they won't add that to 205, I will actually die of excitement fml


It would definitely make sense because Khabib will get the winner of Conor vs Eddie (assuming he beats Johnson). Looks like "the biggest, baddest fight card ever" to me...


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Johnson just fought though, although he didn't take any punishment from Poirier and he clearly wants the money fights so 205 seems perfect :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780748974231781378
THEY FUCKING DID IT!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Offically best card ever.


----------



## Ruduko (Sep 27, 2016)

Holy shit at 205. :sodone

Conor being placed on the card took this to some next level shit. And against BELLATOR Eddie? A record will be broken again. Just think, the Conor-Nate III fight could be for the Lightweight Championship. I'm so fucking ready.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Dana just said Romero/Weidman is official for 205. What a fucking card! I pray to the MMA God's there's no injuries.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

2 million buys incoming.

The Eddie vs Conor fight should be interesting. I like Eddie's wrestling, and he could definitely give Conor fits, but Conor learned a lot during his feud with the bigger man in Diaz. He's become a smarter and more efficient fighter. He's got pretty good TDD as well.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What should I ask if they do fan questions at the presser today?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So







finally came to his senses and booked a proper main event for 205, it's about fucking time!









Eddie Alvarez is a really intriguing match up for Conor, he's got solid boxing skills with power in his hands, and he's a pretty solid wrassler to boot, do I risk placing some coin on him? :hmm:

Right now I favor Conor 60/40 but Eddie could cause him issues if he follows the blueprint that Chad Mendes laid out last year.



SonoShion said:


> What should I ask if they do fan questions at the presser today?


Ask Dana White if he would allow Cyborg to sit on his face please.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

What a joke!!!!

Why is Featherweight being held up so this guy can have an ego boost? Don't get me wrong, the fight is exciting. But this is making the sport look like a joke.

Joanna Champion though :mark:


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Michael Myers said:


> What a joke!!!!
> 
> Why is Featherweight being held up so this guy can have an ego boost? Don't get me wrong, the fight is exciting. But this is making the sport look like a joke.
> 
> Joanna Champion though :mark:


Because this is MSG and they needed a superfight, Champ V Champ is great for marketing.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh boy they're working on adding Khabib vs Johnson to that card :done

Tickets will be $500 and up :mj2


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'll give the edge to Alvarez for this one. Being a wrestler he'll try to gas Conor out for about two rounds with his superior ground game. By the third round or fourth round he'll stand up with a really tired Conor and do what Nate did, land blows right in the kisser. Dat foresight.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Provo said:


> Because this is MSG and they needed a superfight, Champ V Champ is great for marketing.


I do understand that, but any fight with Conor will do huge business.

From a sporting perspective, it is a joke that a guy is getting a title shot outside his division when he hasn't even defended the title in his own weight class.

If he isn't to do defend it and take fights at Lightweight or Welterweight, drop the belt and let the division move on


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Wouldn't it make more sense to add Khabib vs. Michael Johnson to the Fight Night 98 card on November 5th?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nah. Too late to have your camp move to Mexico at this time. Plus it's all about the GARDEN right now.

Imagine Alvarez pulling out and Khabib fighting Conor for the vacant :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If Eddie pulled out I'd rather see Conor vs. Tony Ferguson. Khabib is a horrible match up for McGregor.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Khabib is horrible for everyone. Sooner or later he'd have to fight him anyway.

Conor wouldn't give a fuck and take the fight not hesitating :banderas


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Michael Myers said:


> I do understand that, but any fight with Conor will do huge business.
> 
> From a sporting perspective, it is a joke that a guy is getting a title shot outside his division when he hasn't even defended the title in his own weight class.
> 
> If he isn't to do defend it and take fights at Lightweight or Welterweight, drop the belt and let the division move on


I get what your saying, I think Conor right now is using the title as a safety net If it not goes his way at 205. He's probably gonna drop it If he beats Alvarez, he just wants to become a 2 weight world champ. There have been a couple times were Aldo hasn't defended his belt for a year to.

And its also not all Conor's fault, he was supposed fight for the LW title at 196. But dos Anjos pulled out and Conor saved the PPV by fighting Diaz, then after the lose they were supposed to fight at 200 but that didn't came through(both can be blamed to Conor and Dana), so they fought at 202 which wasn't really the plan to begin with but everything just went that way.

And now the UFC needs Conor(that's why he can keep the belt) because they need a big star and Rousey is nowhere. to be found, now we can start were we left off. And if I had a choice of defending my belt where I have to go skeletor form again or becoming a 2 world champ then I would take 155 title.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

With how stacked 205 and 207 are looking I am beginning to wonder what's going to be left for 206? Are they just going to rely on the presence of GSP?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

205...my God. I am sad that I couldn't go through with my plans to go to this event. A part of me was hoping the card would be underwhelming so I could live with it but this...

:gameover

Adding Weidman was a no-brainer. Dude is NY. He worked hard to campaign for UFC in NY. Keeping him off the card would have been ridiculous.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> With how stacked 205 and 207 are looking I am beginning to wonder what's going to be left for 206? Are they just going to rely on the presence of GSP?


Isn't Nick Diaz back now? Diaz vs GSP is enough to sell 206.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Isn't Nick Diaz back now? *Diaz vs GSP is enough to sell 206*.


Is it really though? :larry

Hopefully someone like Anderson Silva will also be on the card :fingerscrossed

Better yet, GSP vs. Anderson Silva :jericho2


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Words Conor McGregor will surrender a title if he wins at UFC 205


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BornBad said:


> Words Conor McGregor will surrender a title if he wins at UFC 205


Yeah, just read that on MMAFighting. Dana's said if Conor beats Alvarez and becomes the first ever UFC fighter to have 2 titles at the same time, he's going to have to forfeit one.

And it'll probably be the Featherweight title imo. I don't think he's got any plans on defending that title, or even facing Jose Aldo to determine an outright Featherweight Champion. So he drops that title, and then continues to fight in the Lightweight division after UFC 205.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

"He (Roy Nelson) needs to buried for that one" - Dana on Roy kicking Big John.

They are waiting on the Brazilian Athletic Commission to do something but they said they won't do a thing unless Big John files a complaint. Brasilia loves Roy.

Don't snitch Big John. Don't do it...


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Is it really though? :larry
> 
> Hopefully someone like Anderson Silva will also be on the card :fingerscrossed
> 
> Better yet, GSP vs. Anderson Silva :jericho2


I'd say it'll do good numbers. GSP alone will see a shit ton of buys in Canada and Nick Diaz will sell the fight in the build up. Both fighters have a loyal following too. Silva/GSP could also work


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> I'd say it'll do good numbers. GSP alone will see a shit ton of buys in Canada and Nick Diaz will sell the fight in the build up. Both fighters have a loyal following too. Silva/GSP could also work


Oh yeah, I am not doubting that the rematch would generate interest among fans and will be a financial success for the UFC, I was just speaking merely from a competitive point of view. Will Nick be able to do anything different this time that will make it a more competitive fight? He's coming off another long layoff and hasn't really looked like a killer since his Strikeforce days IMO.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

2 hours to go boys! Lets hope Conor is on time.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Provo said:


> 2 hours to go boys! Lets hope Conor is on time.


I'm not gonna put any money on that...


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Oh yeah, I am not doubting that the rematch would generate interest among fans and will be a financial success for the UFC, I was just speaking merely from a competitive point of view. Will Nick be able to do anything different this time that will make it a more competitive fight? He's coming off another long layoff and hasn't really looked like a killer since his Strikeforce days IMO.


From a competitive point of view I completely agree there. Can't see past a GSP win for the reasons you listed and the fact that GSP is GS fucking P. I'd love to be proven wrong though cos I'm a massive fan of the Diaz brothers.

Gonna have to watch the press conference in the morning at work :flair


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Dana doing interviews today: "OMG, Ronda is like, so much bigger than any man in our sport. We are like so close. OMG I love her"

Yep, definitely butthurt. Dude is gonna need therapy if Ronda's return doesn't break all records.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

These ticket prices for 204 in Manchester :canunot

Going to leave it as late as possible before i purchase


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This card is 200 + 202 put together. 3 fucking title fights. Conor main event, my girl Joanna. Romero, Weidman, Cerrone and more. We are blessed :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a time to be alive :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

6.08 and the press conference hasn't started yet. Who, I mean what could they be waiting for?

:duck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Is Frankie finally being treated like the jobber he is and being put on free tv?!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's all Woodley's fault. :mj4


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This crowd


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

And... Conor has started! Hahaha.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Conor just fucking buried Eddie. That was vicious.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I love this crowd man :lol

Conor is on fire right now


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Poor Tyron, lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Give my girl Joanna some questions you fucks!!!!!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

"Just another broke bum trying to sell some shit"

:duck


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

KHABIB AND JOHNSON CONFIRMED :sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Eddie is Roman Reigns level on the mic. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jeremy Stephens just got :buried hard :mj4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Jeremy Stephens just had the worst idea of his life. He got REKT. "Who the fuck is that guy?"


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Entertaining shit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That fake reporter shitting on Eddie :maisie:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That card is MSG worthy and so was Conor's performance today. He brought his A game.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*BEST PRESS CONFERENCE EVER*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Woodley looked like he didn't want to be there. Also looked intimidated by his superior.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was by far the most entertaining press conference I've seen in a long time. God bless you New York.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> *BEST PRESS CONFERENCE EVER*


That was fucking incredible. I don't think Conor will ever top what he did at the Go Big press conference a year ago, but this was pretty damn close.

R.I.P. Jeremy Stephens. He will be missed, I guess.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Felt like Eddie actually held his own and bought some good comebacks. Man can't wiat


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Why did that have to end so quick

I enjoyed that presser more than the entire 200 show

UFC 205 :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man is Eddie actually not being paid big money for this fight?? Lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> Felt like Eddie actually held his own and bought some good comebacks. Man can't wiat


God bless him, he tried, but like I said, Roman Reigns level as far as I'm concerned (not gonna say Finn Balor, that would be too harsh). Also, it's pretty sad that a Philly guy is getting completely booed out of the building when he's going up against an Irishman. 



















Meltzer gives Conor 4.5 stars, would have been 5 if he had said it in Tokyo.




> Man is Eddie actually not being paid big money for this fight?? Lol


Who knows? Conor does like to exaggerate when it comes to that stuff, but I don't recall Eddie denying it, so maybe he was right.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> would have been 5 if he had said it in Tokyo.


:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Meltzer gives Conor 4.5 stars, would have been 5 if he had said it in Tokyo.



:ha


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Man is Eddie actually not being paid big money for this fight?? Lol


Eddies reaction to Conor taking the piss out of his pay cheque more or less confirmed he has accepted peanuts

Eddie come across as a dumb fuck. He was backing off big time in the stare down as well. Conor has mentally destroyed him in 40 mins :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

"Who the fuck is that" is what Jeremy Stephens is going to hear for the rest of his career


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> "Who the fuck is that" is what Jeremy Stephens is going to hear for the rest of his career


Seriously, I almost felt bad for him once I stopped laughing, but then again, what the fuck was he thinking?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


>


Really, just compare this crowd to RAW's on Monday or the PPV the night before and you have your answer to that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

You guys, I am afraid I need to dock some points away from the press conference :francis It was missing one key ingredient........



Spoiler: Aside from the absence of Miesha Tate's derriere


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

ain't she on the prelims now?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

On another note how good did Joanna champion look in the stare down. :banderas

Looks miles hotter with a bit of timber on her legs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/27/13083694/jose-aldo-requests-his-release-from-the-ufc

Jose Aldo isn't a happy guy. Says he wants out of his UFC deal, because he's not getting a rematch with Conor for the Featherweight Title. Dana said afterwards to Combate TV that's not happening, and he'll talk to Jose to try and offer a solution. 

Aldo saying he wants to retire now from MMA.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

See ya.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

AryaAnark said:


> ain't she on the prelims now?


Looks like Frankie v Stephens and Khabib v Johnson will be on the prelims also



Even Flow said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/9/27/13083694/jose-aldo-requests-his-release-from-the-ufc
> 
> Jose Aldo isn't a happy guy. Says he wants out of his UFC deal, because he's not getting a rematch with Conor for the Featherweight Title. Dana said afterwards to Combate TV that's not happening, and he'll talk to Jose to try and offer a solution.
> 
> Aldo saying he wants to retire now from MMA.


Hopefully not

Would love to see Jose and Max Holloway go at it


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Between the plant question asker, and Stephens burial that was tremendous I just finished it. I think what's really great too, and will probably be meme'd/gif'd soon is the shot of Stephens while he's getting buried has Karolina's face at the bottom of the frame laughing her ass off.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We don't mess around in NY.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

To be fair to Jose Aldo, he was probably promised, deceived and bewitched by a certain Satanic Clown......










I hope they can work things out because I really would love to see Jose Aldo vs. Anthony Pettis happen in the near future :mark::mark::mark:

EDIT -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780929802588999680
:sodone

Ok, if this doesn't end up cracking 2 million PPV buys then nothing will :armfold

EDIT #2 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/780906224699056128
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Just started the UFC 205 press conference. 

Conor :sodone


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@SonoShion Any truth to the rumors that this was you?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Just saw the conference :lmao Jeremy Stephens trying to get his moment in the sun and getting burned alive. It took one sentence to KILL the guy. Wow.


205 is fucking STACKED. Nice move to add Nurma/Johnson to the card last minute, too. This will make 200 feel like amateur hour


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow look at those prices. Read somewhere that if it sells out, it will break the all time gate record in Toronto.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That last question :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

@Cashmere 


How's it feel that Meisha Tate went form main event of UFC 200 to the prelims :mj4 :mj5



To be fair she's still on the two of the biggest cards of all time.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Everything's more expensive in NYC, not surprising. They CAN and absolutely should charge out the ass for this show. This might be the greatest card ever.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Afraid to fight him? Didn't he fight Conor twice this year or did I just imagine that?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KC Armstrong said:


> Afraid to fight him? Didn't he fight Conor twice this year or did I just imagine that?


He did.

I just weirdly read that story a few mins ago.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Stop taking everything Nate Diaz says as literal.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I really don't understand Nate, man. I don't get this whole "I want to fight Conor or I'm going on vacation" attitude. After everything that has happened this year you could argue that he might just be the 2nd most popular male fighter in the UFC. At this point I'm pretty sure he could make some decent money fighting other people as well. 

Except for Nate, I think pretty much everybody agrees that we needed to take a little break from that feud before we get to the last part of the trilogy.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Main Card:

McGregor/Alvarez
Wonderboy/Woodley
JJ/KK
Weidman/Romero
Khabib/Johnson
Cerrone/Gastelum

Prelims:

Edgar/Stephens
Tate/Pennington
Kennedy/Evans
Miller/Alves

Early Prelims:

Boetsch/Natal
Lyman/Belal
Carmouche/Chookagian

You have 3 title fights and the other 7 fights could main event a fight night show easily. 

what even is this card :sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Main Card:
> 
> McGregor/Alvarez
> Wonderboy/Woodley
> ...



Can we please, just once, have one of these supercards come together as planned? Can this one please not be blown up by injuries? Pleeeaaase?!?!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hopefully we get an HBO Legendary Nights documentary on the plant reporter and his heroic burial.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Both Nick & Nate Diaz have just reached a stage in their careers where they do not give a flying Fuck anymore. You have to remember, they're both now in their thirties and having been competing in MMA for over a decade, it's all just about the :vince$ for them because they know neither have what it takes to become Champions in their respective divisions.

Well, that's just my POV :justsayin


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Both Nick & Nate Diaz have just reached a stage in their careers where they do not give a flying Fuck anymore. You have to remember, they're both now in their thirties and having been competing in MMA for over a decade, *it's all just about the :vince$ for them* because they know neither have what it takes to become Champions in their respective divisions.
> 
> Well, that's just my POV :justsayin



That's my point, though. Nate is hotter than he has ever been which is why he could make some money fighting other guys. Obviously not quite McGregor money, but more than he used to make.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Got a chance to check it out.

Good conference! 

Damn that Stephens guy got roasted! Shit! :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> That's my point, though. Nate is hotter than he has ever been which is why he could make some money fighting other guys. Obviously not quite McGregor money, but more than he used to make.


I agree with you, you gotta strike while the iron is hot! The Diaz Bros have always marched to the beat of their own drum though :francis

It's pity because something like Nate Diaz vs. Tony Ferguson has the potential to be Fight of the Decade, let alone Fight of the Year.

Maybe he'll become restless during the holidays and will change his stance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Sono and me attended the same press conference, and he doesn't say hi. I would say we're going to 205 together but if the prices are ridiculous I will pass. Shame because this thing is on my birthday. I've been watching UFC for about a decade and I genuinely think that on paper this is the greatest thing they've ever assembled. Not one fight I don't want to see. If I don't attend it I am 1000% ordering it (and probably catboxing it). 

I know this forum is super duper in love with Conor but contrary to popular belief Eddie did hold his own. He got some good stuff in. Conor got heated when he told him to take his stupid sunglasses off and he knocked over his namecard after that. Also the quip about having two jiu jitsu coaches and the bit where he talked about he gasses after 8 minutes and what not. It was pretty good back and forth, not that one sided. The place was obviously crazy for Conor. I heard about ten people throughout the event with legit thick Irish accents around me. Did they fly here for this or do the NY Irish contingency sound like that? The place also LOVED Weidman and Edgar, they were booing the crap out of Woodley (as he acknowledged). I went nuts when Dana announced Khabib/Johnson. Poor Jeremy Stephens though. HONDA mention even got booed and Cyborg chants started. 

In conclusion, see you bitches on November 12th (probably).


----------



## Ruduko (Sep 27, 2016)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Both Nick & Nate Diaz have just reached a stage in their careers where they do not give a flying Fuck anymore. You have to remember, they're both now in their thirties and having been competing in MMA for over a decade, it's all just about the :vince$ *for them because they know neither have what it takes to become Champions in their respective divisions.*
> 
> Well, that's just my POV :justsayin


Well both their next fights will be title fights so we'll just have to see. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ruduko said:


> Well both their next fights will be title fights so we'll just have to see. :mj


Unless Nick Diaz stops GSP in spectacular fashion I don't see how he's going to leapfrog Demian Maia. You've also got Cowboy making waves in the Welterweight division now.

Same goes for Nate, he's not going to leapfrog Khabib either unless he ends up losing to Michael Johnson at 205. Although it's possible he could fight for the Lightweight title later in 2017 IF by some miracle McGregor defeats Alvarez and then is able to successfully defend against Khabib.


----------



## Ruduko (Sep 27, 2016)

Vic's Third Testicle said:


> Unless Nick Diaz stops GSP in spectacular fashion I don't see how he's going to leapfrog Demian Maia. You've also got Cowboy making waves in the Welterweight division now.
> 
> Same goes for Nate, he's not going to leapfrog Khabib either unless he ends up losing to Michael Johnson at 205. Although it's possible he could fight for the Lightweight title later in 2017 IF by some miracle McGregor defeats Alvarez and then is able to successfully defend against Khabib.


Don't think it's a 'miracle' if McGregor beats Alvarez. If people doubted that he was the real deal before, the second Nate Diaz fight should have quelled doubts. Khabib might be tough tho.

As for Nick, I'm sure he obliterates that pussy ass wrestler. :takerlel


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I think this forum is fair enough on Conor @Rockhead . And I agree with the assessment, Eddie was a cool collected cucumber throughout, although if you follow his eyes during the presser - this is heavy speculation, mind - it kind of looked like he had some kind of prompts behind his title belt. Either way, amusing from him.

The guy right at the end of the presser actually made my week.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> That's my point, though. Nate is hotter than he has ever been which is why he could make some money fighting other guys. Obviously not quite McGregor money, but more than he used to make.


Nate was willing to sit out way back when he was making 20,000 a fight he's had like 25 fights in the UFC. Now he's set for life and never needs to fight again, both the Diaz brothers have always been like this, they don't care about money 24/7.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ridiculous that Conor has not been stripped of the FW title yet.

Not surprised of course, just saying it's ridiculous.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Apparently Aldo is so pissed he wants his contract terminated from the UFC...


----------



## Ruduko (Sep 27, 2016)

RKing85 said:


> ridiculous that Conor has not been stripped of the FW title yet.
> 
> Not surprised of course, just saying it's ridiculous.


It'd be ridiculous not to have Conor as Featherweight champ fight Eddie who is the Lightweight champ.

I know people want to put UFC/MMA on the same level as the NFL/football, NBA/basketball, MLB/baseball as a sport but the UFC/MMA generates more money and interest from these type of fights like it has since it's inception.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Alright so I saw the Press-Conference today.

But first my reaction to Johnson/Khabib.

OMGICANTBELEIVEITOMGTHISISAPPENINGBESTCARDEVEROMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now the Press-Coference.

Of course I absolutely loved it, McGregor was great as usual. I think Eddie did good to and had some nice responses. But I think when the fight gets closer he's gonna feel the pressure. That said its just shows how popular McGregor is, There were like 2 or 3 irish in there but he got still gets a reaction like a hometown hero, and that's against a american to!

and then the Jeremy Stephens thing omg. honestly I like Stephens he did great against Barao but what was he expecting! I think I rewatched it like 5 times now and every time I fucking died. "Who da fook is dat guy" Its funny because its true he's probably the least known guy on that stage, we could have had Miesha coming in some sexy dress but now we have Stephens here talking shit. Thanks Dana.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Juggernaut said:


> Apparently Aldo is so pissed he wants his contract terminated from the UFC...


If he gets his release, I hope he goes to Bellator. Jose Aldo vs. Patricio Pitbull, Daniel Straus, Daniel Weichel, Pat Curran and Georgi Karakhanyan would all be great fights.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Aldo noooo :jose


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Aldo says he wants to do some other sport, maybe Football would be good for him.


----------



## Ruduko (Sep 27, 2016)

Provo said:


> and then the Jeremy Stephens thing omg. honestly I like Stephens he did great against Barao but what was he expecting! I think I rewatched it like 5 times now and every time I fucking died. "Who da fook is dat guy" Its funny because its true he's probably the least known guy on that stage, we could have had Miesha coming in some sexy dress but now we have Stephens here talking shit. Thanks Dana.


Jeremy Stephens straight up died. He called Conor a leprechaun and Conor brushed him off like an insect. Man was that painful to watch...

:mj4


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Aldo has a legitimate reason to be so pissed. After he beat Frankie for the interim title, it was promised to him that he'd have a fight for the Undisputed 145lbs title, whether it be against McGregor or against whoever for the vacated FW belt. Instead the UFC went with the money fight in Alvarez vs McGregor, while every other champion but him got an immediate rematch. 

Really do hope they figure out this mess and Aldo doesn't end up retiring just yet, because he's still one of the greatest of all time and still has some potentially exciting fights left like vs. Pettis, Holloway etc. 



Anyway, this whole MMA in NYC saga has been amazing to follow. From MMA being legalized to the presser yesterday to an incredibly STACKED card.. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/1/10/3856006/morning-report-eddie-alvarez-ufc-contract-immediate-title-shot-pay-per-view-revenue-bellator


Looks Alvarez will also become a millionaire after UFC 205.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

God damn Stephens :booklel

Alvarez did well but he looked like a fish out of water trying to trade with Conor. 

Good guy Wonderboy with dat damn good foresight, hiding the bottle of water and can when Conor started to kick off.

Karolina though, where dem legs come from :hbk1

Khabib also YEEAAAASSSS

Best press conference ever.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Provo said:


> Aldo says he wants to do some other sport, maybe Football would be good for him.


He looks like a hitman lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Iv only just found out what the 205 card looks like after watching the press conference, Fuckinghell what a night that's gonna be. Fair play to Dana and everybody involved for giving us an incredible fight card.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BK3c6g1Bamj/

Cowboy

:duck


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh man that press conference. Stephens looked so pleased with himself taking a shot at Conor before his soul was visibly removed. Great banter.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Aldo has a legitimate reason to be so pissed. After he beat Frankie for the interim title, it was promised to him that he'd have a fight for the Undisputed 145lbs title, whether it be against McGregor or against whoever for the vacated FW belt. Instead the UFC went with the money fight in Alvarez vs McGregor, while every other champion but him got an immediate rematch.


But its not just Aldo that gets mistreated. Its all the Brazilians that get the shit end of the stick.

Maia got shit on in favor of Condit.
Jacare got shit on in favor of Hendo.
Bisping got Hendo cause he wanted revenge, yet Vitor wasn't given a title shot when Rockhold wanted revenge.
Edgar lost 2 straight title fights and was still given a shot at Aldo.

None of that makes sense and yet it still happened. It's really sickening.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

That press confrence was fantastic. Imagine this without Conor now after that.

Jeremy Stephens coming at Conor like that out of nowhere, proceeding to get owned, embarrassed and brushed aside like a kid that tried to act tough was honestly comedy gold. Conor looking around literally not understanding who the hell was talking followed by that one line was just amazing. Nothing against Stephens, he's a good fighter, but c'mon man. What on earth was he thinking :lmao

Eddie held his own I thought, I don't think he got owned or anything like people were saying. He brought up some good stuff. He really isn't a match though in this department. Should be a hell of a fight if it doesn't end within a few minutes for either guy.

What a god damn card though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Yeah, Eddie did just fine at the presser. For how hard he was getting crushed, he took it very well and had some decent comebacks.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> @Cashmere
> 
> 
> How's it feel that Meisha Tate went form main event of UFC 200 to the prelims :mj4 :mj5
> ...


She's gonna have the belt back by the end of 2017. Save this quote as a bookmark :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I highly doubt Jose Aldo will be allowed to leave by the UFC. They'll either come to some sort of agreement/understanding or he'll end up sitting on the sidelines like Mark Hunt.



> After losing out on a marquee match up against Kelvin Gastelum, *Jorge Masvidal* will get another notable name in the UFC welterweight division later this year.
> 
> Masvidal (30-11 MMA, 7-4 UFC) *will face Jake Ellenberger* (31-11 MMA, 10-7 UFC) in the latest addition to December’s lineup for *The Ultimate Fighter 24 Finale*.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/09/jake-ellenberger-vs-jorge-masvidal-booked-for-decembers-tuf-24-finale-in-las-vegas



Juggernaut said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2013/1/10/3856006/morning-report-eddie-alvarez-ufc-contract-immediate-title-shot-pay-per-view-revenue-bellator


Completely forgot about the lucrative deal Eddie signed when he moved to the UFC. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Eddie held his own I thought, I don't think he got owned or anything like people were saying. He brought up some good stuff.


Nobody is saying that Eddie is stupid or can't talk, he just can't cut a promo. Roman Reigns (sorry to keep bringing up that example) can make some good points in a promo, too, but he's still putting you to sleep. These guys can't electrify a crowd and get people behind them. Again, Eddie is a Philly guy fighting in NYC and 95% of the crowd is cheering his Irish opponent. That really tells you everything you need to know.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eddie still managed to get Conor to take of his glasses with a Jedi mind trick though :mj


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Maybe he should perform a Jedi mind trick on the public and get them to give a shit about him. Otherwise it's right back to FightPass, where he won the title, or FS1 after MSG, with or without the belt.

Conor managed to sell millions of PPVs and make millions of dollars in the last 15 months. Eddie got Conor to take his glasses off for 2 seconds and then put them right back on. It's the little victories in life, am I right?

:duck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> She's gonna have the belt back by the end of 2017. Save this quote as a bookmark :mj


Well the belt has been round robin-ing lately sooooo....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ultimate Fighter has been fucking sick lately, tuning in to episode 5 now


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

@Rockhead

1k for the worst section, 20-50k for cageside at UFC 205 :armfold


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Well at least standing outside the arena and pressing our ears to the walls should be affordable, breh. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WOW WHAT A PERFORMANCE BY MORENO!!!!!!

Smolka was talking mad shit too


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a cunt Oliveira is. Cunts who miss weight by so much should be fined a awful lot more than 25% of their purse


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

tv pacing is the fucking worst.

Only cared about the main event tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam sucks Brooks lost tonight to a guy that fucking came overweight by 5.5 pounds. 



MAIN EVENT TIME


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I feel like Lineker is the embodiment of how everyone plays EA UFC. Charge forward, eat shots and throw hooks.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam only thing scarier than Lineker's power is his chin


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Nightmarish for my purse tonight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam UFC 205 main card will have 6 fights, including 3 title fights. :done


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Khabib/Johnson and Edgar/Stephens on the damn prelims :banderas

Linekar is a machine. Too bad he's fighting in DOMINICK CRUZS DIVISION


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Moreno gained alot of fans yesterday, Just shows how good the guys on TUF are.

I liked the main-event, both got great chins and took some big shots.

Also Cody East got beat up again and thats always a plus.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Khabib/Johnson and Edgar/Stephens on the damn prelims :banderas
> 
> Linekar is a machine. Too bad he's fighting in DOMINICK CRUZS DIVISION


Man I wanna see Garbrandt vs Lineker soooooo fucking badly now, cause he'll probs try and trade with him


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Well rumours have it that Cruz/Garbrandt will take place at 207 so it might be a while before we see Garbrandt/Linekar which would be an insane bout.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Garbrant vs Lineker ehhh? Is Lineker ready for a title shot?


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

If Conor comes out to 'Notorious' by Biggie in NYC, i will actually shit and cum my pants simultaneously.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Buzzard Follower said:


> If Conor comes out to 'Notorious' by Biggie in NYC, i will actually shit and cum my pants simultaneously.


Get ready then. I'm pretty sure he's not superstitious, but the one time he switched it up was the first Nate fight. No need to repeat that. Always loved that entrance, starting with crazy ass Sinead fading into Biggie. It's absolutely perfect.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Man I wanna see Garbrandt vs Lineker soooooo fucking badly now, cause he'll probs try and trade with him


It'd be interesting and all. Lineker's chin is legit, so how about Garbrandt's? We've not really seen it tested.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lineker's chin is fucking insane, never even seen him wobbled. I saw a video of Gabrandt getting KO in an amateur fight so it will be interesting, plus even in his other fights he gets tagged. 

























Crazy stat - 162 fights between the 4 fighters in the main and co-main!!!!


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

BJ Penn injured, out of UFC fight night.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shouldn't really fight again imo


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Provo said:


> Moreno gained alot of fans yesterday, Just shows how good the guys on TUF are.
> 
> I liked the main-event, both got great chins and took some big shots.
> 
> Also Cody East got beat up again and thats always a plus.


How does that work? Does go outside3 of TUF and fight one fight and then go back into the competition or has he already been eliminated in the TUF-tournament??


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

cablegeddon said:


> How does that work? Does go outside3 of TUF and fight one fight and then go back into the competition or has he already been eliminated in the TUF-tournament??


He's already eliminated, I don't if he also gonna fight in the final TUF but he's out the competition.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Going to the open workout for 204 tonight. Free tickets for Fridays weigh in arrived today as well :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Going to the open workout for 204 tonight. Free tickets for Fridays weigh in arrived today as well :mark:


Damn so lucky :mj2


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Provo said:


> He's already eliminated, I don't if he also gonna fight in the final TUF but he's out the competition.


bro they should protect him and let him fight the TUF-runner-up. Or whoever he lost to in the tournament.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Josh Samman dead at 28. Confirmed by his manager. 

RIP.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Josh Samman dead at 28. Confirmed by his manager.
> 
> RIP.


tall for Middleweight

too young 

rip


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jesus...are there any details? I'd hate to think he was killed like Jimmo.

We never got that Uriah vs Josh fight...dammit Dana.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man absolutely tragic, considering what he has gone through the past year 

Rest in peace


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Say what one will about Dan's legitimacy to the titleshot vs other contenders, but If Dan can get that one last H-bomb right hand he always loads up to connect on the chin and bows out as a UFC Middleweight champ at 46: I've always said Henderson has an underrated resume and being an UFC champ at 46 no less in this evolved day and age would definitely give him an easy top five argument. I'd stop a little shy of that, but it's hard to argue a guy who has had solid success in two weight classes and won a heavyweight tournament, bested some of the HOF names he has sometimes in wars, only guy to take a round from prime UFC Anderson Silva and then to be a Pride, Strikeforce and UFC champ (again at 46 in this time no less)? Yeah, easy argument.

Even with the losses he has had: no shame in his losses sans maybe Shields who Henderson fought with a messed up back and has said he should've pulled out of that fight(Arona gets underrated due to his memory being on the bad side of all time MMA highlight reel). I'd stop a little shy of top five win or lose, but still, what a hell of a long career. Always enjoyed his style and how he'd go fight anybody.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


>


Some differing methods and rounds aside: my general picks are almost identical sans I don't have Pickett wining. Three of the top four fights interest me (OSP I feel will cruise to an easily wrestled decision), particularly playing off my last post seeing if Dan goes out with a right hand/H bomb. Struve's odd inability to put it all together yet being I imagine one of the most awkward guys to turn around and prepare for on short notice is interesting and Struve could take it off that which would be fun to see.

Obvious as it is: this is definately a warm-up though for the ridiculously loaded card at 205. Would be amazing if everyone can stay healthy for once. Literally at least the top four could main event a ppv and considering there have been worse FN bouts that have headlined than Miller/Alvares I count ten that could to me main event a Fight Night.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Hendo didn't bother doing a workout and Belfort only done a light 5 mins on the pads. Hendo come across as a really nice and humble chap while answering questions and actually got a good reception, no booing towards him or anything like that. The more Bisping promises to knock him out the more convinced i am that Hendo will win. He still carries that legit KO punch power and can end the fight at any second. It will be interesting to see the stare down as Bisping looked like much the bigger of the 2

Dan Hardy also spoke and said although he has started proceedings to get cleared to fight his family are really against it so he is not to sure if it will happen

Roll on Friday and the weigh in :mark:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Josh Samman dead at 28. Confirmed by his manager.
> 
> RIP.


Saw this, so sad. He always took the blame for his girlfriends passing in 2013 when they was texting eachother and she crashed into a tree. I don't think he ever got over that unfortunately.

RIP.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

RIP Josh.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shiiieeett 205, 206 and 207 now looking like it could be an insane end to the year with Rumble/DC announced.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cain vs Werdum II 207!!!!!!!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Please MMA Gods let Rumble KO DC's ass under a minute so he can fuck off forever.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Donnie said:


> Please MMA Gods let Rumble KO DC's ass under a minute so he can fuck off forever.


:rock5

Why the DC hate?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> :rock5
> 
> Why the DC hate?


I HATE his "holier than thou" attitude, dude walks around like he has never done anything wrong and he's role model we should all aspire to be. I hate him, hate everything about him.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Donnie said:


> I HATE his "holier than thou" attitude, dude walks around like he has never done anything wrong and he's role model we should all aspire to be. I hate him, hate everything about him


Still not as bad as Matt Hughes.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

UFC Manila in danger of being cancelled after the Penn-Lamas fight got rescheduled, and I can see why. It's a pretty weak card star power wise.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Manila is rescheduled.

Also Gall/Sage on Fox 22!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Donnie said:


> I HATE his "holier than thou" attitude, dude walks around like he has never done anything wrong and he's role model we should all aspire to be. I hate him, hate everything about him.


Maybe you should watch Cormier's press conference right after Jones got busted. Then you'll see that your "holier than thou" comment doesn't make any sense.






He talks about "not being perfect", having done "a lot of negative things in his life", even admits to cheating on his wife. Fans who keep repeating this tired old BS clearly don't care about facts.

The only thing I don't like about Cormier is that he's BFFs with Douche Rockhold. Other than that, this guy is fooking awesome.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Nah, DC is a boring geek. Literally, respectfully.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Get ready for Conor to win the 155 belt and put two divisions on hold, wonder what hardcore fans think then. If this is true that is


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> Get ready for Conor to win the 155 belt and put two divisions on hold, wonder what hardcore fans think then. If this is true that is



Calm down, my man. If this is true, he's not keeping the belts, certainly not both. If he does win the lightweight belt, he'll drop the featherweight belt, anyway (regardless of what he says at press conferences) and at lightweight you might see an interim champ for however many months he takes off. Frankly, I don't give a fuck if the "hardcore fans" are gonna be upset about Conor wanting to be there for her during that time. Maybe these "fans" should get a life. 

I tend to believe this rumor about Dee being pregnant. I had a feeling about this because Dana recently talked about something going on in Conor's personal life that he would probably announce very soon.

Most importantly, I'm happy for Conor & Dee.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

By the end of the year he'll of fought 6 times in the last 2 years, and he got huge paydays all year this year. He doesn't need to ever fight again if he doesn't want to. The idea of UFC without his character sucks, though. I hope he doesn't take a year off, but I wouldn't be shocked if he did.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Maybe you should watch Cormier's press conference right after Jones got busted. *Then you'll see that your "holier than thou" comment doesn't make any sense.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I apologise for not going into more detail and instead just saying "I hate him" Allow me to elaborate, yes during the press conference DC admitted to doing bad things, however 99% of the time he acts like he's infallible. I mean EVERY time he went face to face with Jones he just had to bring up JJ's mistakes, and please note I'm not defending Jones I know he's a fuck-up. I just hate DC continually bringing up the drugs and the hit and run, whilst acting morally superior. 

Also DC's whole reason for disliking Jones is because the first they met Jones shook his hand and said "I bet I can take you down" and DC took that as THE most hurtful thing anyone has ever done to him, dude is a insecure baby who can't take a joke and has to bring up the comment every couple of months. The guy just rubs me the wrong way and I want Rumble to brutally KO him.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Donnie said:


> I apologise for not going into more detail and instead just saying "I hate him" Allow me to elaborate, yes during the press conference DC admitted to doing bad things, however 99% of the time he acts like he's infallible. I mean EVERY time he went face to face with Jones he just had to bring up JJ's mistakes, and please note I'm not defending Jones I know he's a fuck-up. I just hate DC continually bringing up the drugs and the hit and run, whilst acting morally superior.
> 
> Also DC's whole reason for disliking Jones is because the first they met Jones shook his hand and said "I bet I can take you down" and DC took that as THE most hurtful thing anyone has ever done to him, dude is a insecure baby who can't take a joke and has to bring up the comment every couple of months. The guy just rubs me the wrong way and I want Rumble to brutally KO him.


Nah

DC seen rite through Jones for the pathetic fake untrustworthy maggot that he is. DC said on many occasions not to be fooled by Jones and his BS and he called it 100% correct

Obviously Jones is the better fighter but as a man DC shits all over him in every possible way


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

DC vs Rumble 2 :mark:

Also 205 is going be awesome. MSG card looks stacked.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Calm down, my man. If this is true, he's not keeping the belts, certainly not both. If he does win the lightweight belt, he'll drop the featherweight belt, anyway (regardless of what he says at press conferences) and at lightweight you might see an interim champ for however many months he takes off. Frankly, I don't give a fuck if the "hardcore fans" are gonna be upset about Conor wanting to be there for her during that time. Maybe these "fans" should get a life.
> 
> I tend to believe this rumor about Dee being pregnant. I had a feeling about this because Dana recently talked about something going on in Conor's personal life that he would probably announce very soon.
> 
> Most importantly, I'm happy for Conor & Dee.


How do you know hes gonna just give up two belts lol. It'll be interesting to see how 205 ends


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> How do you know hes gonna just give up two belts lol. It'll be interesting to see how 205 ends


I didn't say he would give up both belts, he would keep one. The featherweight belt will be gone anyway. When all is said and done and he really takes a year off after 205, it will be pretty much 2 years between actual featherweight title fights. No chance in hell is that gonna happen. IF he does win the lightweight belt, they wouldn't take that from him. He would be the lightweight champ and in his absence Khabib would fight someone else for an interim belt.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

That Dad bod tho.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Provo said:


> That Dad bod tho.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


>


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol that was back when TRT was legal mate, he's clearly passing the drug test these days haha


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Went to the weigh-ins today, took a video






Apparently there were a lot of touts there trying to sell both weigh-in tickets (which were free) and tickets for tomorrow's event (touts who haven't sold their lot/wankers)*


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Just bet on Belfort/Hendo/Doane. No way this ends well for me.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

This main event being a title fight is a total joke with all the legit contenders in the division, but from a storyline aspect its flames and this being the GOAT year for crazy fuckery in MMA the thought of old man Hendo KO'ing Bisping again and then riding off into the sunset like a fucking grizzled old cowboy after one last big score is just too fucking amazing not to root for, Hendo all the way (tho I dont actually believe he retires if he wins), I dont really dislike Bisping but he had his big moment at 199.

Im well used to wacthing fights at 5am but actually holding the event at that time is such a fuck you to fans, whole place is gonna be steaming or falling asleep by the time the main card rolls around.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Definitely team Bisping tonight, hope and expect he gets his loss back from old man Dan. He's a great character to have in the UFC, none of his trash talk is forced, it's all natural. He'll probably lose to one of the big 4 in the division next if he retains tonight, he needs to enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Manchester is not far from me and i was planning on attending this event, but the main card taking place at 3am is a joke and put me off, especially considering i would have to wait another 2-3 hours at least before i could go home afterwards.

Couldn't they just air the PPV earlier in the US?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Michael Myers said:


> Manchester is not far from me and i was planning on attending this event, but the main card taking place at 3am is a joke and put me off, especially considering i would have to wait another 2-3 hours at least before i could go home afterwards.
> 
> Couldn't they just air the PPV earlier in the US?


Exactly my thoughts. It's not a fight pass card so I get it won't be held in pure daytime, but bumping it forward (or back) even two hours is such a huge difference.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sucks for you guys, but we get to watch it in prime time. :mj


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The Dominator dropping some knowledge and wisdom on Cerrone.


4 months ago I was rooting for Bisping to KO Rockhold, but tonight I'm definitely Team Henderson. I don't believe it's gonna happen, but nobody thought Bisping had a shot against Rockhold, either, so who knows? Maybe we'll add another crazy storyline to 2016.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm rooting for Henderson don't think he'll win though.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I read where a son of Anderson Silva's son might be referencing a GSP/Anderson Silva fight finally going down in December (vague though cannot be sure of it just is a pic of Anderson Silva and GSP with something like Christmas will be great). Two important greats no doubt but I think Silva takes this fight seriously and Silva takes it if it happens. Y*es, Anderson has had big problems with good wrestlers but I think the considerable size difference and GSP losing that reach advantage he could use quite well vs Welterweights takes it for Silva.* Keep in mind too GSP has been tagged on several occasions and Silva sure as hell can pack a laser strike of a counter or a knee when he isn't showboating hands-down. 

Just my opinion of course maybe Im wrong and GSP 50-45s him but Im confident Im right in my prediction with this one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

JIMI MANUWA


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Dat 205 promo vid. :banderas

Also, good KO by Manuwa.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

GREATEST. PROMO. EVER.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Yeah, figured Mousassi would be too much for 2016 Vitor. Lot of heart showed by Vitor there though and props. IMO. should consider hanging the gloves up though a very nice career but I think father time has come for him.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Anybody think this is Vitor's last fight?

Dropped two in a row, right?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Manuwa tried to do a Hendo on Bisping :eddie


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Yeah, figured Mousassi would be too much for 2016 Vitor. Lot of heart showed by Vitor there though and props. IMO. should consider hanging the gloves up though a very nice career but I think father time has come for him.





DGenerationMC said:


> Anybody think this is Vitor's last fight?
> 
> Dropped two in a row, right?


Rumour going around that it is.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2016/10/...-retire-after-ufc-204-fight-vs-gegard-mousasi


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Here we go. Will Hendo land that last right hand to the Jaw? Say what one will about his merits of getting this shot but Ill say it again: it'd be a hell of a cap-off to an underrated hell of a resume to be UFC Middleweight champ at age 46 in this evolved era.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Rooting hard for Hendo here.

Remember being gutted when the Jones fight got canceled years ago.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DAMN ON THE BUTTON THERE


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Hope Hendo doesn't gas himself out.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Looked like some shades of Trigg Hughes there. What heart by both men here.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bisping starting to chip away at Hendo here. I could see him easily winning on points if this continues.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Bisping starting to chip away at Hendo here. I could see him easily winning on points if this continues.


Yeah, Hendo looks really gassed and considering Hendo's mileage and the shape Bisbing is in: A 3-2 Bisbing decision probably happens if Hendo can't finish him and boy has Hendo tried.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Even if points are deducted, I still got Bisping via landslide decision.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Even if points are deducted, I still got Bisping via landslide decision.


Yeah, Hendo needs to go for broke here doubt enough is in the tank here and Bisbing can point fight for sure. oof.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Don't know if Hendo has enough energy to force the fight like he needs to right now.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ah, at least Bisping didn't get KO'd this time around.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Was rooting hard for Hendo: but I had that 3-2 Bisbing. 1, 5 Hendo. 2-4 Bisbing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This was a tense fight, it could go either way.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Off to watch Cowboy Bebop................


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I had Bisbing too unfortunately though he showed a load of heart. A judge had that 49-46 What the hell?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bisping burying the division with a Truth Bomb :lol


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats on a great career, Hendo, it's been an honour watching you fight.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Mad Max said:


> Congrats on a great career, Hendo, it's been an honour watching you fight.


Yes I of course share the same thoughts as I said earlier in the week in this thread. Not quite in my top five: but for sure a top ten career. Good fight and again I iterate: what the hell was up with that 49-46? I had it scored Bisbing 2-4 and Hendo 1,5 and can see where two was a toss-up. Where the hell did 49-46 come from?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Yes I of course share the same thoughts as I said earlier in the week in this thread. Not quite in my top five: but for sure a top ten career. Good fight and again I iterate: what the hell was up with that 49-46? I had it scored Bisbing 2-4 and Hendo 1,5 and can see where two was a toss-up. Where the hell did 49-46 come from?


Yeah, I can see 48-47 either way depending on how you'd score that knockdown in round 2, but 49-46 is reaching. I suppose the atmosphere of a pro-Bisping crowd could sway the judges.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I scored it 48-47 for Bisping, too. 49-46 is really not that crazy, either. You could have given Bisping rounds 2-5. 2 was close because he got dropped but he totally dominated that round until that point and I gave him a slight edge in the 5th as well.

He didn't quite get it, but still a hell of a way to go out for Henderson.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Absolute legend is Hendo, genuinely thought it was over for Bisping with the two H-Bombs but the heart in that guy is incredible. For Hendo to take Bising 5 rounds and make it a very close call at age 46 shows what a legend he is.

Bisping burying the rest of the division after :evans


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I had Bisbing too unfortunately though he showed a load of heart. A judge had that 49-46 What the hell?


I had it 48/47 but you can see why one judge scored it 49/46. Hendo 1st and Bisping 2,3,4 and the 5th could have gone either way so its not really a controversial score.

Bisping looked petrified of that right hand and rightly so. The K.O from the first fight would have been playing on his mind big time and he even admitted it after the fight. Put Bisping in with anybody else in the division and no way will he look as weary or fight as nervous. Bisping has never been known for his skills ot technical ability but he has a massive heart and did what was needed. Hendo is a legend and still carries ridiculous power for a man his age. Full respect to him

Overall the card wasn't very good at all but i didnt really have high hopes for it


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

He had one Hell of a career. *#ThankYouHendo*

- Vic


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

On another note where the fuck is Blackbeard ?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I bet Rockhold is still kicking himself for not taking Bisping seriously.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Overall the card wasn't very good at all but i didnt really have high hopes for it


 I thought the card played out decently though certainly not great but yeah, for sure an appetizer for the ridiculously loaded 205! It would be so stellar if everyone or close to it managed to stay healthy. What a showing for how far the sport has come that'd be!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I thought the card played out decently though certainly not great but yeah, for sure an appetizer for the ridiculously loaded 205! It would be so stellar if everyone or close to it managed to stay healthy. What a showing for how far the sport has come that'd be!



I am not a religious man at all, but I pray every single day to the MMA Gods that everyone stays healthy and makes it to MSG. If that thing falls apart, especially if Conor or Eddie gets injured, it would be too depressing.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> I am not a religious man at all, but I pray every single day to the MMA Gods that everyone stays healthy and makes it to MSG. If that thing falls apart, especially if Conor or Eddie gets injured, it would be too depressing.


Even if half the fights fall out (sans the title fights), 205 is still stacked.

November can't come soon enough. :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> I bet Rockhold is still kicking himself for not taking Bisping seriously.


Bet he is more than kicking himself

9/10 Rockhold beats Bisping . His arrogance lost him that fight


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Guy might be in some hot water right now but if Romero bests Weidman, gotta sit on it and give Romero the next shot yeah?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Post UFC 204 Thoughts. *


Watched the card with mates today, so wasn't able to post here. 



Bisping/Hendo - Was back and forth on this one in terms of who I thought was going to win, but at the end just went fuck it and cheered for Hendo, and boy when he landed that fucking right hand sent chills through my body, couldn't believe what was happening, but Bisping is a tough son of a bitch and this fight proved it yet again. I ultimately had it 48-47 Bisping, super close fight overall. The judge who scored it 49-46 fucked up badly. 

In terms of Dan's legacy, he's a fucking legend of this sport and gonna miss that right hand. 

Gegard/Vitor - Always love watching Gegard fight, one of the most intelligent, durable and more importantly underappreciated fighters in the UFC. Glad he's getting more and more exposure now, especially after that Uriah Hall setback. Sucks top 4 guys are booked but would love to see him against the loser perhaps of either of those fights. On a side note - think Vitor should hang it up too along with Dan. 








Overall probably one of the fuckin best cards of the year, had like 9 straight finishes. Thanks Manchester, crowd was great too. Iuri Alcântara looked amazing and Mike Perry is the fucking future of the UFC BOYYYYY AAAAAARRRRGHHHH




























*

NOW IT'S ON TO UFC 205 * :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

The Middleweight division is insane with Rockhold, Jacare, Weidman, Romero and Mousasi. Genuinely think any one of those guys beat Bisping as much as I am a fan of his. If Jacare beats Rockhold he gets next shot imo, dude is an absolute monster.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bisping's fucking roast of the top 4 after his fight.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Just finished watching the card now (since the fuckers wouldn't air it at a reasonable time for European audiences even once).

Tense main event. I was pretty indifferent heading into it since I'm a big fan of both guys, but once the fight started I was Team Hendo all the way. Deserved decision for Bisping, but not the obvious landslide decision like I predicted it would be. Nothing to be ashamed of, Hendo. Thanks for a legendary career.

Mousasi definitely has a case for the next shot, but the Weidman/Romero winner will most likely get it. If this Silva vs GSP fight at 185 is actually happening, the winner of that will surely be immediately thrown in the mix for a shot. Can't discount the winner of Rockhold vs Jacare either. Still hard to believe that Michael Bisping of all people is the champion, considering that the top 6 or 7 in the division are killers.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I thought Bisping won 48-47. Good fight, every time Hendo loaded a right hand you felt that it could be the end, but Mike is a tough SOB.

The post fight roasting was hilarious. Bisping's trash talk is the best in the UFC for me, just feels more real than Conor's.

Vitor needs to retire. He has done all he can in the sport.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

What a night! shit ton of finishes. Mike Perry is the villain we need, what a fight. Diakese was kinda disappointed, I expected more of him. Keep a eye on him, real contender at 155. My fellow countrymen Struve and Moose did great, Struve finally uses his reach and Moose did as I expected. Vitor should retire, he doesn't even look like himself anymore.

That Main-Event was sick, Hendo knocking down Bispin in the 1st and the 2nd had my hard beating twice as fast. Is Bispin the best fighter, no he's not but every fight he shows so much heart you can't hate the guy. Hope he has a long reign and just shits on everybody.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

As for the scoring, I could have been both 48-47 and 49-46. Just the way how you score a knockdown.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Bisping better to enjoy it cause it won't last long


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

:banderas


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> The Middleweight division is insane with Rockhold, Jacare, Weidman, Romero and Mousasi. Genuinely think any one of those guys beat Bisping as much as I am a fan of his. If Jacare beats Rockhold he gets next shot imo, dude is an absolute monster.


Don't forget Robert Whittaker and Derek Brunson. Exciting times for the division.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bisping's run down of the middleweights was amazing.

I watched it this morning after knowing what happened. I'm okay with 47-47. Henderson 10-8/Henderson/Bisping/Bisping/Bisping


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Was a great card to watch live, even the prelims brought it. 

I was sat with all the people who were from Davey Grants team/family and they were rude as fuck, throwing drinks and smoking in the venue. Watching him tap was fantastic.

Manuwa KOing Preux was great. Huge reception for the British fighters.

When Bisping got knocked down in the 1st and 2nd, arena was tense. Great fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

It's gonna be a long 3-4 weeks now....


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

48-47 to Henderson for me

´+ Bisping should have had 1 point taken away after the 2nd groin kick


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> It's gonna be a long 3-4 weeks now....


So long I'm gonna start watching Bellator


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just watch old UFC events/fights bruh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

enjoy this break!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Watched UFC 204 this morning. I enjoyed Bisping vs. Hendo II, but it speaks to what a weak champion Bisping is that Hendo, who has been experiencing 1st round KOs late in his career, took him to a competitive decision and put him on his arse twice.

The scoring is funny though, because is a knockdown the be all end all in a round? In his first round, Hendo blasted him, followed up and nearly finished him. For sure, give the man round 1. Bisping was in control early, but the amount of damage Hendo landed late gives him the clear edge.

In the second though, Bisping was bringing more fight and causing more damage, clearly hurting Hendo a good amount before Hendo uncorks the H Bomb yet again. This is where it gets dicey for me. No real follow up, Hendo just stayed in Bisping's guard unable to go for the finish as the round ended. Bisping gets 4 minutes of damage, arguably stunned Hendo, but one single punch that puts Bisping on his back negates that? Doesn't seem right to me.

Bisping gets rounds 3 and 4.

Hendo could have got round 5. He put everything in it, was either ahead or dead close on strikes and got a takedown with a brief bit of ground control. Bisping's flying knee with 10 seconds left might have edged it.

But again, for 80 year old Dan Henderson to go 5 rounds with Bisping and have an argument for winning? Shows what kind of champ Bisping is, a lucky one. Imagine Hendo going 5 rounds with Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare? Not a chance in hell. Romero would have probably sparked 90 year old Hendo inside of 3 minutes too and dedicated it to gay Jesus.

I make jokes about Hendo and his age, but on a serious note, I have a lot of respect for him and his great career. Just really didn't agree with him getting a title shot of a 2-7 recent record. Didn't watch him in PRIDE, but he gave us one of the most iconic KOs ever at UFC 100 and maybe the greatest UFC fight ever with Shogun. Glad he got to go out looking so good. Hope he enjoys retirement.

Now paper champ Bisping can get destroyed by whoever the next contender is. He benefitted from Rockhold and Anderson taking him lightly and clowning around, and barely scraped past a 46 year old that took him seriously.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Bisping might be many things, but he isn't a paper champion.

He didn't become champ by someone getting injured or suspended, he knocked Cockhold spark out and Mike is no spring chicken either.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Michael Myers said:


> Bisping might be many things, but he isn't a paper champion.
> 
> He didn't become champ by someone getting injured or suspended, he knocked Cockhold spark out and Mike is no spring chicken either.


if he beats Weidman and rockhold a 2nd time hell be remember as the greatest of his weight-class

I dont think he will


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785507445967822848
Wow if Conor has to pull out, Khabib will be jumping for joy.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

If Khabib gets the shot #andNEW Conor just a mouth piece who hasn't fought a wrestler, since Mendes, even on two weeks mendes took him down at will.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

would love to see this super fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/785507445967822848
> Wow if Conor has to pull out, Khabib will be jumping for joy.



Kavanagh has already denied it, but of course people will believe what they want to believe.




























:Brock


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I saw a comment regarding that, that said Conor and his team put that fake news out on purpose so Eddie will see and strike with Conor instead of grapple, at this point wouldn't put it past Conor to try something like that haha. 




I don't like this type of news before 205 still :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Juggernaut said:


> I don't like this type of *news* before 205 still :mj2



How exactly is it NEWS? Someone put out a rumor saying "someone close to the gym" says something "allegedly" happened. Then the guy running the gym tells you it's bullshit. Conor is already talking shit on twitter again (I doubt he did that while getting his nose checked at the hospital).

Again, the haters are gonna believe it because they want to and then they can post hilarious comments about Conor getting knocked out all over the internet, making themselves feel like tough guys in the process. Who cares about facts? Who cares about evidence? 

We'll see if he shows up November 12. The proof is in the pudding and right now I have ZERO reason to believe he won't.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> How exactly is it NEWS? Someone put out a rumor saying "someone close to the gym" says something "allegedly" happened. Then the guy running the gym tells you it's bullshit. Conor is already talking shit on twitter again (I doubt he did that while getting his nose checked at the hospital).
> 
> Again, the haters are gonna believe it because they want to and then they can post hilarious comments about Conor getting knocked out all over the internet, making themselves feel like tough guys in the process. Who cares about facts? Who cares about evidence?
> 
> We'll see if he shows up November 12. The proof is in the pudding and right now I have ZERO reason to believe he won't.


Go fucking calm down, I obviously just meant any stuff coming out regarding the health of the fighters before 205.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Go fucking calm down, I obviously just meant any stuff coming out regarding the health of the fighters before 205.


I got that right off the bat. But he's one of the calamity kids, captivated by Conor's comical cookiness.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Juggernaut said:


> Just watch old UFC events/fights bruh


Can't make $ on past events  Although I will definitely be watching old fights with my shiny new fight pass subscription!



Rookie of the Year said:


> Watched UFC 204 this morning. I enjoyed Bisping vs. Hendo II, but it speaks to what a weak champion Bisping is that Hendo, who has been experiencing 1st round KOs late in his career, took him to a competitive decision and put him on his arse twice.


Bisping is my guy, but I agree with everything you've written. He won for sure, but how the fuck do you get desroyed by that twice in one fight with an old gassed out Hendo, when that's literally all you had to prepare for? His camp should have been defensive wrestling and evading big overhand rights. The defensive wrestling was good (although relatively untested) but honestly... I forgot who was mentioning during the fight that his striking defense was on the side of lazy. I was somewhat disappointed by the performance.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't really see the point of the flags if half the fighters on the 3 title fights are from the same country. BUt I'm glad they're moving away from those generic PPV poster they've had.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I got that right off the bat. But he's one of the calamity kids, captivated by Conor's comical cookiness.


Internet tough guy alert


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Internet tough guy alert


Tough guys don't usually have a fondness for alliteration and the word cooky. Internet or otherwise...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Tough guys don't usually have a fondness for alliteration and the word cooky. Internet or otherwise...


So a pseudo intellectual internet tough guy, then. Great gimmick.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Steady on lads.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Looks like the bitch is back.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

About time, would've preferred she try to get back at Holly Holm instead of getting an immediate title shot but whatever. 207 looks pretty good now with Ronda/Nunes and Cain/Werdum, potentially Cruz/Garbrandt too.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bit odd to put Rousey's return fight on the 30th card given the draw it could be. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

omg guys she's available again

http://entimports.com/2016/10/rumor-miesha-tate-breaks-up-with-long-time-boyfriend-bryan-caraway/

DIBS


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hopefully Rousey gets ko'd and disappears forever.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

It's amazing how so many people forget how fucking badass Ronda was before the Holm KO. She rightly got fucked up for her hubris but her hubris existed for a reason.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

AryaAnark said:


> It's amazing how so many people forget how fucking badass Ronda was before the Holm KO. She rightly got fucked up for her hubris but her hubris existed for a reason.


Nobody ever said Ronda wasn't a badass. I just disliked her attitude and bully personality. Watch her TUF season. You'll see why people got turned off by her.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Stephen90 said:


> Nobody ever said Ronda wasn't a badass. I just disliked her attitude and bully personality. Watch her TUF season. You'll see why people got turned off by her.


I've been into MMA since 1953, mate. I saw Ronda winning fights in primary school. I invented jiu jitsu. YOU watch her TUF season, if that educates you. I'm too busy knowing all the things there are to know. Yeah.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AryaAnark said:


> omg guys she's available again
> 
> http://entimports.com/2016/10/rumor-miesha-tate-breaks-up-with-long-time-boyfriend-bryan-caraway/
> 
> DIBS


:drose


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Dislike Ronda's 'bully' personality...

Love Conor's 'bully' personality.

Uh-huh, I think I sense some man love going on there. And not the non-sexual kind.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Confirmed: Ronda coming back for her shit.

Nunes vs Rousey @ UFC 207


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Ugh Ronda getting a title fight straight after getting mulled by Holm makes me sick


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

When you are someone who makes special numbers, you get special treatment.

Get over it. The sport would get boring as fuck very fucking quickly without the personalities. If you disagree then go watch Bamma or something. Maybe one of those Middle-Eastern ones.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

AryaAnark said:


> Dislike Ronda's 'bully' personality...
> 
> Love Conor's 'bully' personality.
> 
> Uh-huh, I think I sense some man love going on there. And not the non-sexual kind.


well McGregor talks shit but he takes his L like a man praising his opponents and get back on his horse very fast. 

wtf did Rousey since one year exept sitting his ass on Ellen's sofa and making a fool of herself talking about killin herself and shit ?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

AryaAnark said:


> Dislike Ronda's 'bully' personality...
> 
> Love Conor's 'bully' personality.
> 
> Uh-huh, I think I sense some man love going on there. And not the non-sexual kind.



So... if you like Conor and you don't like Ronda you're gay? Now I've heard it all.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Moan all you want but you're only saying it's unfair because you don't like her. I'm not arguing for immediatle title rematches being the norm but they shouldn't be taboo like some act like they should be. In certain circumstances it's fine and Riusey definitely fits into that category. Plus it's not like she's leapfrogging a more worthy contender atm. And then from the business side which as much as some like to dismiss is a major factor Rousey MUST win her first fight back so this works better than an immediate rematch with Holm. Plus I'm not even sure Rousey comes back if she loses again. I just wonder if the same people will complain when Holly inevitably gets an undeserving Title match just so they can do that rematch. *


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Conor's not a bully, he's a shit talker with tons of charisma. He doesn't come across as a guy who legit hates his opponents and has no real social graces. That's the difference between him and Ronda. Look at her in movies, she has absolutely no charisma or talking ability. She's an interesting personality because she's a cunt and she was winning fights.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> So... if you like Conor and you don't like Ronda you're gay? Now I've heard it all.


If you think that means you heard it all, you must be new.

Are you new?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

seabs said:


> *And then from the business side which as much as some like to dismiss is a major factor Rousey MUST win her first fight back so this works better than an immediate rematch with Holm. *



That remains to be seen. If she's gonna be as stupid as she was in the Holly fight there's a good chance she could get REKT again.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

One defeat and all these haters getting excited. Prepare your bumholes, gentlemen. Ronda's dick is coming for you.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*So I've got Rousey over Nunes and then Tate vs Shevchenko at 208 as a #1 contender match, with the winner of both at the July Vegas show?*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Ronda submits Nunes inside a minute with a fucking ARMBAR and all y'all will be like 'yeah but nunes ain't shit' :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

AryaAnark said:


> Ronda submits Nunes inside a minute with a fucking ARMBAR and all y'all will be like 'yeah but nunes ain't shit' :lmao



The point is, she thought she could stand with a far superior striker like Holly just because her name is Ronda Rousey. Nunes will be the better striker as well so if Ronda didn't learn her lesson and doesn't give a fuck about silly things like a "game plan" or "strategy" she will get rekt again. If she actually focuses on what she needs to do she'll probably get her title back.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> The point is, she thought she could stand with a far superior striker like Holly just because her name is Ronda Rousey. Nunes will be the better striker as well so if Ronda didn't learn her lesson and doesn't give a fuck about silly things like a "game plan" or "strategy" she will get rekt again. If she actually focuses on what she needs to do she'll probably get her title back.


No, she didn't think she could out-strike Holm because SHE WAS RONDA ROUSEY, she thought could out-strike her because her coach was an imbecile who also bought into the Ronda hype. 

Ronda has had the hype torn the fuck down in front of her. She's no longer thinking she's the best at everything. Now, she's coming back with her judo flips and her armbars.

Goodnight Nunes, Goodnight bantamweight division.

Sorry about your arms.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

can't wait to see Ronda rekting shit again. been way too long.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

"It was never really about a psychological problem with Ronda" - Dana White about a woman who talked about wanting to kill herself on national television


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I think Ronda getting an immediate title shot is the right decision, Forget money or her drawing power the bitch held the belt down for like 3 years and mauled the entire division in devastating fashion so she totally deserves a shot at getting the title back. If Ronda can fight to her strengths she should beat Nunez but I rewatched UFC 200 the other day and her power is no joke, As soon as she landed just 1 of those bombs Meisha knew she was fucked straight away you could tell by her reaction. She has to be careful here after what happened against Holm but surely she can't make the same mistake twice.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

KC Armstrong said:


> That remains to be seen. If she's gonna be as stupid as she was in the Holly fight there's a good chance she could get REKT again.


*I'm not saying she'll win because it's MMA and literally anything can happen but if she makes the same mistake in her very next fight after this long off then she's really fucking stupid and I'm pretty certain someone that good is not really fucking stupid. *


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Conor told Dana he never wants to fight in Nevada again.

Also, if I had a dime for every single time Dana tells that story about Ronda being cheered by Brazilian fans...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing Ronda back.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I mean it could be possible, now that MSG is legal, we'll see how 205 goes, Conor has said Nevada is a shit plan to drain, too dry and to expensive for Irish fans. New York seems like the ideal place now.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Ronda became too cocky after finishing average fighters (bar Zingano and Miesha) she needs a real gameplan Nunes is no joke.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ronda getting the immediate title shot is absolutely the correct choice, not only because she dominated that division before she lost but also, everyone else is tied up,Tate is fighting at 205, Holm has lost twice, there's no one else, plus putting the belt on the line, is gonna generate way more hype than just a return fight. This one is a no brainer. And I don't even like Ronda


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

AryaAnark said:


> omg guys she's available again
> 
> http://entimports.com/2016/10/rumor-miesha-tate-breaks-up-with-long-time-boyfriend-bryan-caraway/
> 
> DIBS












She might have accepted the offer to spoon with him after all


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I might actually have to root for Ronda in this one. I'm not happy about it, but Dana told Colin Cowherd that Ronda vs. Cyborg "will definitely happen" if Ronda gets her title back. So if she loses I guarantee she retires, and if she wins we'll probably get the fight everyone wants to see. Damn.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

She's been gone too long and her striking isn't good compared to Nunes. One last fight for Ronda Rousey!

- Vic


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's hard to believe that she can go away for as long as she did and come back to win the title. But then again, we still haven't seen a whole lot of Nunes to say she's an elite fighter. Ronda at least WAS an elite fighter. I'd imagine Nunes just keeps her distance and tries to do what Holly did to her. Juliana Pena is probably gonna bitch hard.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Godway said:


> It's hard to believe that she can go away for as long as she did and come back to win the title. But then again, we still haven't seen a whole lot of Nunes to say she's an elite fighter. Ronda at least WAS an elite fighter. I'd imagine Nunes just keeps her distance and tries to do what Holly did to her. Juliana Pena is probably gonna bitch hard.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/10/...spoiled-brat-ronda-rousey-gets-title-shot-may

:duck


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/10/...spoiled-brat-ronda-rousey-gets-title-shot-may
> 
> :duck


Well. That didn't take long, lol. 

tbf I don't see why they couldn't do Miesha vs. Pena at 205 instead of Pennington. Pena beat Cat (in a pretty boring fight) so that's one down from the 'big 4' of Cat/Holly/Miesha/Ronda. 

I guess UFC just doesn't see money in her.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

YES! IT'S THE HOT CHICK BOWL!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lucrative as hell.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If Michelle wasn't laid off as long as she has been, I think she'd smash her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> Ronda Rousey set as more than 3-1 favorite over current champ Amanda Nunes



This is surprising, I'd put Ronda as s favourite but just barely. Too many unknowns.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sorry for double post but this seems pretty interesting.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Amazing fan made 205 trailer.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Provo said:


> Amazing fan made 205 trailer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mackenzie Dern just won her 2nd MMA fight, fuck that was a slick submission


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If she does it again, Dana's gonna be foaming at the mouth to get her. 

That was some ridiculous pretzel-holding, though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

MacKenzie did miss weight, although the UFC doesn't care if marketable female fighters make weight.

Cyborg was 141.5???? Close enough. Let her fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

You can still fight if you don't make weight, just get fined a percentage of your purse, was her first time so we'll see


Cyborg was at a catchweight though, and she still missed weight which is not allowed, so no idea what happened there


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

GSP revealed on the MMA Hour that he is no longer with the UFC. Free agent now. I guess Bellator will come calling and soon.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

GSP vs Chael Sonnen!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC just made a fucking huge mistake imo, letting one of the GOATS walk out the door. Gonna be hella intersting to see where he goes though


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I obviously haven't seen the contracts, but I would be stunned if he is a free agent.

UFC doesn't leave loopholes in their contracts.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> GSP revealed on the MMA Hour that he is no longer with the UFC. Free agent now. I guess Bellator will come calling and soon.


It'd be weird seeing GSP in a Bellator cage. He's still a marketable fighter that can sell ppv.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> GSP revealed on the MMA Hour that he is no longer with the UFC. Free agent now. I guess Bellator will come calling and soon.


It would be super interesting if he tried to arrange his own ppv in junction with like Showtime or Golden boy. 

I don't want him to sign an exclusive deal with Bellator/One/Rizin. It would be so dull to see him on Spike in front of 6000 people in San Jose.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So boring on the UFC front with no events. Hurry up Nov 5th with dat RDA vs Ferguson fight :homer


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Good night, Tito! :lol

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One more win for the BAD GUY


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Has everyone seen this? Joe Rogan is such a phony fake-tough guy. I think he is going for the kimura on Coleman? Coleman just manhandles the little man.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

cablegeddon said:


> Has everyone seen this? Joe Rogan is such a phony fake-tough guy. I think he is going for the kimura on Coleman? Coleman just manhandles the little man.


Rogan is a hard ass and just because he can't handle Mark Coleman doesn't mean he isn't.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Stephen90 said:


> Rogan is a hard ass and just because he can't handle Mark Coleman doesn't mean he isn't.


he's an old comedian who claims he competed in Takewondo.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

It's like a 10 second clip of two guys possibly both drunk? Screwing around. How would it prove anything about either of them? :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

cablegeddon said:


> he's an old comedian who claims he competed in Takewondo.


He's also got two black belts in BJJ, and could kick your ass.































Anyone else seeing the news so far, people from UFC getting fired left and right


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

I heard that Aldo brought up the idea of a union to Dana White, but White just offered him more money to keep his mouth shut or something. Dana and Vince McMahon should form a tag team called the "Union Busters".


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Juggernaut said:


> He's also got two black belts in BJJ, and could kick your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not shocking about the layoffs most companies layoff employees when they buy another company.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I never said it was shocking? 

Just surprised they're doing this all at once.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/10/...uz-vs-cody-garbrandt-in-the-works-for-ufc-207 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/10/...n-velasquez-rematch-made-official-for-ufc-207

207 is starting to shape up


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> He's also got two black belts in BJJ, and could kick your ass.


Trust me. No 50-year old midget is going to kick my ass. 

Not even the LA comedian with phony MMA-credentials.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

cablegeddon said:


> Trust me. No 50-year old midget is going to kick my ass.
> 
> Not even the LA comedian with phony MMA-credentials.


:whoa, sorry Mr. UFC Fighter




































What the fuck are they doing with the 206 card? With GSP gone, and only one decent fight on that whole card


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Ridiculous there making fights at 207 while 206 still looks like shit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

205 and 207 are their money making shows. 206 won't get as much attention, hell weren't the rumours that Rumble/DC was also supposed to be on 207, looks like it's only on 206 because UFC couldn't get GSP back for 206 and they need a main event.

There's still what, 8 weeks? They have some time but yeah, 206 looks like garbage right now aside from the Main Event of the evening!!! :buffer


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Guessing they were banking on GSP return, but that obviously fell through. Would have been the greatest 3 PPV cards in a row ever.


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

The Belfast main event Nelson/Kim is off, new main event is Mousasi/Hall 2.

Kinda bum out but Mousasi is one of my fav so I really have no problem with it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Moose loves keeping active, but thiss is a dangerous fight still, and even if he wins, doesn't improve his case for a title shot by much, beating the number 10 guy


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

no surprize at all that WMG is cleaning shop.

Also hearing rumors that they want to cut down to about 30 shows a year and they want to cut 150-200 fighters from the roster. I would pay extra for every show if that turned out to be true. Would help the card quality sooooooo much.

Good to see Shlemenko fighting in the States again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

30 shows a month would still be 2 shows a month plus bonus shows so yeah it could work.

And as far as fighters go, just get rid of 125 and 135....nothing ever happens in those divisions! :brock4


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Tito with incredible trash talk as always :dead2 :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

couldn't hit the mute button fast enough when that segment started.

TUF might be on the chopping block as well. Oh please be true. I've been keeping a bottle of champagne on ice for when that day comes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Good season to end it on though, this season has been fantastic


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Bellator is really protecting Lashley. Dude has been fed can after can.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Stephen90 said:


> Bellator is really protecting Lashley. Dude has been fed can after can.


What's wrong with that? He's a special attraction fighter, not a legit contender. Feed him cans and if one beats him he gets a credibility boost.

No harm in lower tier fighters fighting lower tier fighters.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Bodypunch of the year goes to Schlemenko!


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> What's wrong with that? He's a special attraction fighter, not a legit contender. Feed him cans and if one beats him he gets a credibility boost.
> 
> No harm in lower tier fighters fighting lower tier fighters.


Problem is he might be fighting for the Bellator heavyweight title.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/790658003187798017
:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cody about to be a lost kid in there :kobe


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

It's a pretty funny channel that kinda spoofs recent UFC happenings (press conferences for example), the guy who does the impressions is pretty good and really creative. I find it funny anyway :rollins


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> Dana White: Bisping-GSP 'not happening' at UFC 206



You know what this means......


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Guessing they were banking on GSP return, but that obviously fell through. Would have been the greatest 3 PPV cards in a row ever.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally a good fight, other than the main event


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Juggernaut said:


> Cody about to be a lost kid in there :kobe


9/10 Dom gives Cody a schooling. With the way this year has played out and the amount of upsets that have happened in title fights i can see Cody landing a bomb on Doms chin and ending it. Nothing would surprise me any more in this sport. It would end the year of craziness off perfectly


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> 9/10 Dom gives Cody a schooling. With the way this year has played out and the amount of upsets that have happened in title fights i can see Cody landing a bomb on Doms chin and ending it. Nothing would surprise me any more in this sport. It would end the year of craziness off perfectly


God dam that would suck, Dom been whooping Team Alpha Male's ass for years, don't want that to end. Dom has a solid chin on him too, just don't see him getting hit CLEAN that often, although Cody has some serious power, so one could be all it takes. 


I'm just as hyped for the build up as well. Dom's gonna slaughter him on that no doubt about it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Juggernaut said:


> Finally a good fight, other than the main event


Uhm Krylov/Cirkunov and Swanson/Choi are great fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SonoShion said:


> Uhm Krylov/Cirkunov and Swanson/Choi are great fights.


FUck had no idea Doo Ho Choi/Cub was on that. No idea on who Krylov is fighting though.


If its a great night of exciting fights, then it's allgood, just hard to be excited about it


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Cirkunov is a beast. 3 fights 3 finishes so far in the octagon.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/10/26/13428668/anthony-pettis-vs-max-holloway-added-to-ufc-206

Pettis v Holloway added to the 206 card :mark:

Max is on a roll atm and i cant see past him. Great fight


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Shiiii 206 just got TASTY af, these new few fight cards can't come soon enough.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

UFC 206 needs another name fighter or two. There's DC vs. Rumble and now Pettis vs. Holloway, which are great fights, but the card takes a nosedive from there. I try and watch as much UFC as I can, every card but sometimes don't get to say, the prelims of a fight night, but I feel like PPV cards should have all well known fighters, unless there's an injury replacement.



> Champ *Daniel Cormier* vs. *Anthony Johnson* – for light heavyweight title
> *Anthony Pettis* vs. *Max Holloway*
> Poliana Botelho vs. *Valerie Letourneau*
> *Zach Makovsky* vs. *John Moraga*
> ...


The ones in bold are the guys I know, I underlined Mercier because I vaguely know him, the commentators try and abbreviate his name like GSP and it just sounds awkward. You might think, "oh, that's a good number of bolded" but PPV should really be all of them.

Just to drive the point home, I'll highlight the fights I think are PPV worthy: DC vs. Rumble, Pettis vs. Holloway... Choi vs. Swanson at a stretch. Which leaves the flyweights to headline either the FS1 prelims or Fight Pass.

UFC 206, weak as piss, man.

EDIT: Went to check out the UFC 206 card on Wiki, and the Sacramento Fight Night a week later has 5 strong fights that I'd be happy with on PPV, or at least the FS1 prelims. Now that's tasty... not just because VanZant is fighting.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't get too excited about fight cards until like the week they happen. Too many injury drop outs these days.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dooho Choi vs. Cub Swanson is main card worthy but Ican see why they need at least one good well known fight on prelims to get them watching 



UFC COMES BACK NEXT WEEK. :mark:


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Seems so long since a UFC event  lol.

Next year, the new owners are cutting the events to 30 events. 

All for it or nah? What say you?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TCE said:


> Seems so long since a UFC event  lol.
> 
> Next year, the new owners are cutting the events to 30 events.
> 
> All for it or nah? What say you?


Nah fucking hate it


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

TCE said:


> Seems so long since a UFC event  lol.
> 
> Next year, the new owners are cutting the events to 30 events.
> 
> All for it or nah? What say you?


All for it. As I referred to in my last post, it's hard keeping track of all the fights and all the fighters. A UFC event takes up the majority of a Sunday here, and when they're on every week, that's a lot of time dedicated to MMA- not even taking into account if I want to watch the occasional Bellator event or something.

You could say, "well, you don't have to watch them all", but I like to keep up with my MMA fandom, specifically UFC. If I don't, then I get a card like UFC 206, where I'm thinking, "who the fook are these guys?!?" :lol

30 isn't a drastic drop anyway. There's 40 this year, remembering Lamas vs Penn got canned, which created a bigger gap in the schedule. 30 allows for monthly PPVs, with FOX/Fight Pass Fight Nights peppered throughout. We'll probably get a UFC event every two weeks, which is perfect IMO.

Means the level of UFC fighter should go up again. We've seen a bunch of painfully average fighters over the past couple of years just to fill cards. "UFC-calibre" means fuck all these days.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

30 sounds good to me, ESPECIALLY if they cut about 150 guys from the current roster.

Will make the cards so much stronger top to bottom.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Still prefer more UFC events, I like the feeling of looking forward to UFC almost every week, but I guess I can live with 30 shows, since it isn't a huge cut, any less fuck that.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/...turn-this-is-definitely-one-of-my-last-fights

Ronda appeared on Ellen and said the fight with Amanda Nunes is definitely one of her last fights. I hope before she retires we do finally get to see her vs Cyborg.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Even Flow said:


> I hope before she retires we do finally get to see her vs Cyborg.


Just to spite her haters, I hope that she doesn't....

not that you're a hater.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If Nunes loses this fight she's going to look like such a moron.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rockhold is injured and out of his fight with Jacare in Melbourne.

In other news, Michael Bisping broke his arms, foot and vagina in a freak bathroom accident this morning. In addition, his jaw has been wired shut and his fingers crushed. Therefore, he will be unable to respond to media and fans asking why he couldn't step in when he was so eager to fight GSP or Nick Diaz a week later at UFC 206.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Maybe Im just over analyzing it, but man Rousey seems like a completely different person now, her demeanor has changed a lot, no confidence, there doesn't say anything about how she's going to win etc. Talking about being domesticated and knitting now. If she loses again to Nunes, we'll probably never see her again. Dam


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> Maybe Im just over analyzing it, but man Rousey seems like a completely different person now, her demeanor has changed a lot, no confidence, there doesn't say anything about how she's going to win etc. Talking about being domesticated and knitting now. If she loses again to Nunes, we'll probably never see her again. Dam


You're right, but also I think that's the nature of Ellen. Completely different audience/demographic. If she were on Sportscenter, she wouldn't be talking about that stuff.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why are people "shocked" by Ronda's admittance this is one of her last fights? She was already hinting at retirement long before the Holm fight and has clearly had her mind set on acting and wrestling more than the UFC for quite some time. I would not be shocked for her to win and then turn around on the spot and announce her retirement. I think if she had beaten Holly last year, that might have been her last fight period. The loss just gave her one thing to come back for.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm not shocked at all.

Actually, I love the prospect of Ronda becoming a WWE superstar. Rousey vs. Charlotte? Rousey vs. Becky? Rousey vs. Steph? Hell yeah!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Ronda was a killer before the competition started catching up to her. That loss shattered her and probably watching the way Holly and Miesha both got jobbed just further hammered it home. 

I get what she's saying though, like if it was just fighting she'd be fine but the circus that comes with the fights is what is wearing her down. She's not a Conor type larger than life personality. He could lose and let it roll off his back and troll people who talked shit on him. She can't. It legitimately bothered her. Look at the way she snapped on PVZ for congratulating Holly :lol

You gotta have a serious passion to fight for a living, she doesn't have it. She'll bomb out of Hollywood for sure, that won't last long. She ain't Gina Carano kind of good looking. Not that Gina is a good actor, but Ronda makes her look like Meryl Streep. 

Maybe she should just sign with WWE, they're desperate for star power.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm not shocked at all.
> 
> Actually, I love the prospect of Ronda becoming a WWE superstar. Rousey vs. Charlotte? Rousey vs. Becky? Rousey vs. Steph? Hell yeah!


I'm sure Stephanie will text her 200 times over the next 24 hrs after this interview came out.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Godway said:


> Ronda was a killer before the competition started catching up to her. That loss shattered her and probably watching the way Holly and Miesha both got jobbed just further hammered it home.
> 
> I get what she's saying though, like if it was just fighting she'd be fine but the circus that comes with the fights is what is wearing her down. She's not a Conor type larger than life personality. He could lose and let it roll off his back and troll people who talked shit on him. She can't. It legitimately bothered her. Look at the way she snapped on PVZ for congratulating Holly :lol
> 
> ...


Come off it. It's not about larger than life anything, it's about being a decent person and having a modicum of sportsmanship. Ronda is a scumbag piece of shit who doesn't know how to lose. I don't find her lashing out at PVZ amusing in the least, I find it pathetic and fucking childish.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Come off it. It's not about larger than life anything, it's about being a decent person and having a modicum of sportsmanship. Ronda is a scumbag piece of shit who doesn't know how to lose. I don't find her lashing out at PVZ amusing in the least, I find it pathetic and fucking childish.


She definitely has some mental/social issues. Like I said, she was the "bully" and a killer until the competition caught up to her and she got her ass kicked. Rather than adapt to that, she wants to take the easy ways out. So one way or another, Ronda isn't really a warrior in the same sense that other fighters are. I don't know if I blame her for that, since you have to be the right type of person to live the fighter's life, especially when UFC became as immensely huge as it is now. She's one of the top two names in the sport, which makes her a national celebrity, and that's one of those things that is only good when you're on top. 

She'll probably fight Nunes and win or lose, she'll do some gimmick mega-fight or something after with like Gina Carano or some shit where they both get paid a billion dollars, then she's retired. She ain't ever fighting Cyborg, what would be the point? She'd get crushed and there's easier paydays out there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One thing I have a problem with is that people keep saying Ronda is this fucking massive movie star, she had like 2 scenes in Fast Furious and 5 minutes in Entourage, both movie projects got cancelled after she lost, what is she going to do when she retires?


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> One thing I have a problem with is that people keep saying Ronda is this fucking massive movie star, she had like 2 scenes in Fast Furious and 5 minutes in Entourage, both movie projects got cancelled after she lost, what is she going to do when she retires?


She's an awful actor I mean worst than some of the girls in the WWE at it. Ironically she wants to retire to focus on acting when she needs to keep fighting if he wants to keep acting because soon as she retires and loses all relevancy she's done in Hollywood too.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Was really looking forward to Rockhold/Jacare but I guess this opens the door to Bisping/Jacare now for 206 maybe. Bisping wants someone for 206 and keeps saying he has no Middleweight contenders to fight, well here you go buddy. And I don't think he'd refuse it either, he's the kind of fighter that will fight anyone.

Also, no injury drop outs for 205 so far, seems strange that everyone is fit and healthy only a week or so away from the event.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> .
> 
> Also, no injury drop outs for 205 so far, seems strange that everyone is fit and healthy only a week or so away from the event.


Wouldn't be surprised if, with the magnitude of the event, fighters are just sucking up any injuries they pick up. Last decade, when UFC's medical procedures were a bit different and not as strict, fighters hardly ever pulled out of fights. I'm a bit fuzzy on the details, think it's something to do with medical insurance policies (US are very different to Aus in that respect).

Bet a whole bunch fight on with minor injuries, just to be part of history.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That wouldn't surprise me, I mean there are rumours that Conor has a little foot injury from his last fight with Nate but you'll have to kill him to stop him fighting on this card. I'd do the same tbh, no way I'd drop out of 205 unless I absolutely had to.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Poor Bisping just lost his opportunity at another legacy fight. Jacare is going to slaughter him :mj2

I see Ronda's already got one foot out of the door :mj Holly really did a number on her.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Come off it. It's not about larger than life anything, it's about being a decent person and having a modicum of sportsmanship. Ronda is a scumbag piece of shit who doesn't know how to lose. I don't find her lashing out at PVZ amusing in the least, I find it pathetic and fucking childish.


If Ronda losses and disappears I wouldn't miss her. Her bullying immature attitude is embarrassing. At least with Conor it's an act.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793627317788565504


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

I got Tony beating RDA Darch choke and then UFC 205:mark: Alvarez, Thompson and Joanna also cerrone, Tate,Frankie, and khabib


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/793627317788565504


Guess they truly dont give a fuck about 206, lol or they added that fight, incase Dom or Cody pulls out.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Guess they truly dont give a fuck about 206


Why add that to 206 when they can just add Bisping vs. Nick Diaz instead :chrisholly

You're probably right though, I mean I don't want to jinx Cruz or anything but we all know his history with injuries....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

People sleeping on this fight man, potential fight of the year right here, gonna be fucking insane


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm definitely not looking past it, fully prepared for a Fight of the Year candidate.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry Jacare but...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Sorry Jacare but...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Yeah, Bisping's just flat out admitted that he'd be willing to fight through injury for GSP and Nick Diaz but not Jacare :duck

Can't say I blame him though, Jacare's easily one of the toughest defences out there for him in the division IMO.

I reckon Mike will opt to face Chris Weidman if he's successful next week.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

To be fair to Bisping, I do think he'd fight anybody when the time is right, even Jacare. I think he's ducking Jacare for the time being but it's not a cowardly duck, more of a strategic duck. He would have only fought at 206 (with his current injuries) if it was a big money fight which GSP would have been, potentially 3-4 million in it for Bisping whereas fighting Jacare (with his current injuries) for a LOT less at 206 wouldn't be in his best interests. I genuinely think he'd take on Jacare at a later date when his injuries have healed up.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Who's watching Bellator tomorrow?

They actually have a solid card...the debut of Kharitonov, return of Paul Daley vs. Derek Anderson and McGeary defending his belt against Davis.

Also, Tachi Palace Fights is live on Sherdog tonight, good 3 days of fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TCE said:


> Who's watching Bellator tomorrow?
> 
> They actually have a solid card...the debut of Kharitonov, return of Paul Daley vs. Derek Anderson and McGeary defending his belt against Davis.
> 
> Also, Tachi Palace Fights is live on Sherdog tonight, good 3 days of fights.


I will be busy, but def will follow it and watch the highlights for sure. Excited to see Kharitonov


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

15 minutes until the McGregor/Alvarez media call. :mark:
-edit- Don't listen with headphones. There's some loud beeping noise during the call. Scared the shit out of me.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I understand why many people dislike Ronda as a person but i dont get how short peoples memories can be when it comes to her. Its like her reign as champion and squashing every opponent put in front of her with absolute ease never happened. I dont get why so much hate towards her


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ronda went from people loving her, to hating her, to loving her, to hating her. 

Been a really unique roller coaster ride that I can't remember for any other MMA fighter.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuck Bisping. :lol :lol :lol



> Michael Bisping continues to send mixed signals regarding his immediate fighting future.
> 
> A week after claiming that he had been approached to take a fight with Georges St-Pierre, Bisping went of UFC Tonight on Wednesday to explain why he cannot take a fight with the newly available Jacare Souza.
> 
> ...


How anyone could justify this... :lol

What lying scum. As if he's injured. I'd have more respect if he just left it at the money point, but then he tries to insult everyone's intelligence with that bullshit. If he was injured, why was he issuing challenges to fighters that aren't even active? Why would a Bisping vs. Diaz or GSP fight HAVE to happen at UFC 206 in Toronto? Why not wait until he's fully healthy?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

We've already covered this, it's a high risk low reward scenario.

FYI I've been a Ronda hater since day one :justsayin


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Diego :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fuck Bisping. :lol :lol :lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because anyone would fight with injuries if it meant they would make a couple million from it and he would make that money fighting GSP and even Diaz, these opportunities won't come around often and he thought he could get is done for 206. He simply wouldn't make that money fighting Jacare at 206, simple as that, why fight Jacare with injuries when you can heal up and fight him without the injuries? He'll make the same amount of money either way.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> We've already covered this, it's a high risk low reward scenario.
> 
> *FYI I've been a Ronda hater since day one* :justsayin


This i do not doubt (Y)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> This i do not doubt (Y)


While I do admit Ronda is an incredibly gifted athlete I've never truly been impressed with her reign because I feel like the media built her up to be this mythical being when in reality the division just hadn't adapted to her judo style yet. She could probably be an all time great if she were to work with a trainer who wasn't a complete tool and if she had the mentality for it. But her attitude since the loss to Holly speaks volumes to me, she's a bully who can't handle it when the going gets tough. I mean she's already talking about retirement and of course she brought up her suicidal thoughts on Ellen which to me screamed of a sympathy plea. There's not been much humility. I've also always found her to be a rather unpleasant person, the way she's treated Cyborg, Miesha and PVZ has been disgraceful.

Say what you will about Conor and his antics but the way he handled defeat to Diaz was nothing short of exemplary. Now granted, he had tasted the bitterness of loss before but it was still the mentality of a competitive champion who shone through. He picked himself up and got right back on the saddle whilst making the proper adjustments for the rematch. Ronda on the other hand buried her head in a pillow, took a year off and waited for the UFC to hand her an immediate title shot on a silver platter.

She's also blatantly ducked the one real challenge out there in Cyborg IMO. Moved down a division to avoid her in Strikeforce and then hide behind a bs weight excuse in the UFC. I've seen no real desire from Ronda to prove that she's the better fighter.

Unless I see a drastic change in her attitude I'll never be a fan of hers.

Plus, her taste in men is awful


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Because anyone would fight with injuries if it meant they would make a couple million from it and he would make that money fighting GSP and even Diaz, these opportunities won't come around often and he thought he could get is done for 206. He simply wouldn't make that money fighting Jacare at 206, simple as that, why fight Jacare with injuries when you can heal up and fight him without the injuries? He'll make the same amount of money either way.


But why would he have to fight at 206? I get GSP in Toronto, but, his return would be just as big at Super Bowl weekend. Also, no athletic commission would clear a fighter with a broken orbital. Bisping is full of shit. Yes, he wants the big money fight, but either he's lying about an injury because the fight is no longer big money, or the injury is legit, in which case Bisping is a moron for calling for a big money fight while suffering an injury when he had no chance of getting cleared.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

My problem with Ronda is that all you fucking heard from her and her fans was that she was this badass woman, and how she kept telling us that she was not a DNB - Do Nothing Bitch. Then after one loss, the mometn she faces adversity, unlike pretty much all other great fighters who have lost they come back. What does she do? Become a DNB lol.

Among other things as well of course, that she's clearly a bully and not mentally stable.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> Because anyone would fight with injuries if it meant they would make a couple million from it and he would make that money fighting GSP and even Diaz, these opportunities won't come around often and he thought he could get is done for 206. He simply wouldn't make that money fighting Jacare at 206, simple as that, why fight Jacare with injuries when you can heal up and fight him without the injuries? He'll make the same amount of money either way.


I don't get it. It's acceptable for Bisping to talk trash and call out GSP and Diaz for a money fight when there's a challenger available right now. Ducking legit contenders is wrong, period. He even fought Dan Henderson for crying out loud.

But it was a deplorable act for Tyron Woodley to call out GSP and Diaz for a money fight when he won the title.

As for the Ronda points I love me some Ronda. She never failed to amaze me with her work. I loved all the trash talk and fiery stares. I hate when guys play a fake tv character trying to be cool. With Ronda it was real, she's a killer and was for years. The Cyborg stuff is moot. GSP and Silva cleaned out their divisions but never fought, neither man has been labeled a coward or was accused of ducking. Why is Ronda a coward but not them? As for the way she treated Miesha, Cupcake was asking for it. She poked Ronda and unleashed a beast on WMMA.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ronda took up knitting brehs, she's gonna get KO'ed.

Might as well get these shits in.










I'm hyped for the fights here. Want to see Sanchez lose. Also Alexa Grasso is a babe.

And the one for 205:










The Woodley/Wonderboy fight is the one I had a hard time predicting but I'll go Wonderboy because of the trend of changing titles. Can't wait for the event. Likely the first and last UFC I will actually order. Unbelievable card. We are fucking getting Khabib on prelims, how phenomenal. Should be a fun birthday gift.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Down goes Sergei!!!! Holy fuck!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Well, Kharitonov, fuck!!! 16 seconds. His real debut in Bellator will have to wait. Javy is young and improving, he could do things in that division. That KO!! Damn.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

FUCK he ded.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Don't remember if I said it on this thread, but I said it at other boards. I had no interest in seeing Sergei Kharitonov in 2016. Tonight proved why. I have always felt Sergei was overrated.

Phil Davis. It isn't sexy, but it's damn effective.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RKing85 said:


> Don't remember if I said it on this thread, but I said it at other boards. I had no interest in seeing Sergei Kharitonov in 2016. Tonight proved why. I have always felt Sergei was overrated.
> 
> Phil Davis. It isn't sexy, but it's damn effective.


Sergei KO'ing prime Overeem, defeating Werdum and KO'ing Arlovski is far from overrated. Smashing Schilt as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DOMINANT performance by Phil Davis, that was a 50-45 minimum, with 2 rounds arguably 10-8


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Alexa Grasso tonight.

Or should I say Alexa MmmmmDatAsso AMIRITE????

Dos Anjos v Ferguson should be an absolute belter, assuming Eddie didn't permanently wreck Dos Anjos' chin.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rookie of the Year said:


> But why would he have to fight at 206? I get GSP in Toronto, but, his return would be just as big at Super Bowl weekend. Also, no athletic commission would clear a fighter with a broken orbital. Bisping is full of shit. Yes, he wants the big money fight, but either he's lying about an injury because the fight is no longer big money, or the injury is legit, in which case Bisping is a moron for calling for a big money fight while suffering an injury when he had no chance of getting cleared.






DX-Superkick said:


> I don't get it. It's acceptable for Bisping to talk trash and call out GSP and Diaz for a money fight when there's a challenger available right now. Ducking legit contenders is wrong, period. He even fought Dan Henderson for crying out loud.
> 
> But it was a deplorable act for Tyron Woodley to call out GSP and Diaz for a money fight when he won the title.


Bisping fought just a month ago, he's also fought and defeated Silva and Rockhold this year. If the dude wants to take the rest of the year off no one should say a damn thing becaus he deserves it. The ONLY reason he'd fight again this year is for a big money fight, otherwise there's absolutely no need. Like I said, it wasn't so much a cowardly duck, it was a strategic one. I don't believe he's scared of anyone, he's got the heart of a champion, just look at the Silva fight and how he came back from an inevitable defeat. He'll fight Jacare/Weidman or whoever is next when the time is right.

The thing with Woodley is that he took a WHOLE YEAR out to wait for the title shot, he had no right calling out the big money fight. Bisping for the last year fought a shitload of times.

I don't know 100% about the injury, but my point stands that he has no obligation to defend his title 2 months after a greuling fight with Hendo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did y'all see Kharitonov getting KTFO? :sodone


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Arlovski had lost like his 4 previous fights before he fought Kharitonov, So had Overeem. And Werdum 10 years ago is not the fighter he is today. He was one dimensional as hell back in 2005.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

only one fight higher than WW tonight. 

Looks like the UFC has learned their lesson on going to Mexico City.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Alexa Grasso another UFC cutie :mj


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice card so far. Really dug Erik Perez vs. Felipe Arantes, Joe Soto with a sweet heel hook, Grasso being cute as fuck and Martin Bravo looking like a TUF winner with real potential.

Now the top 3 fights, which is stacked for a Fight Night. Picking Lamas, Held and Ferguson.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

HERE WE GO :mark:


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That reversal from Deigo. :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Incredible fight so far, I have it 2-1 RDA


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I had RDA 1 and 3. Great fight. The commentary team were awfully bias for Ferguson though


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

48-47 was the right decision. 



Fuck, Tony Ferguson is a fucking demon, more deserving of the title shot than Khabib, even if he beats Michael Johnson, unless if its a 1 round KO or some shit. Ferguson chin is incredible, he might just be my favourite fighter to watch after tonight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Wonderful performance. Beyond proud of El Cucuy. His next fight he's winning the LW title for sure.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Notorious vs Ferguson. Come on :done


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RDA rounds 1 and 3 for me. Great fight, warriors but Ferguson is fucking terminator. Nothing stops him moving forward, big shots from RDA and he just kept pacing forward like he wasn't touched. If Conor wins he's absolutely in trouble, no way he can avoid both Khabib and Ferguson, hell even if Alvarez wins, he's in trouble too.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Notorious vs Ferguson. Come on :done


:banderas

Can Ferguson's chin hold up against Conor's power? And can Conor's cardio hold up against Ferguson's pressure? Which gives out first? So much potential for that fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

El Cucuy is a freaking machine!







His cardio is relentless, on a par with a prime Cain Velasqeuz.

It's going to be really interesting to see what Sean Shelby & Joe Silva do regarding the Lightweight title scene, I mean Tony just handled the former champion, would it be fair to overlook him even if Khabib impresses against MJ? Either way they're not short of contenders at the moment.

BTW I don't think Dos Anjos is done at all, he just ran into a man with a lot of moment and belief behind him, he certainly had his moments during the fight. He might end up becoming a gatekeeper for the division though.

If we end up seeing Ferguson vs. McGregor next year :krillin3 Tbh I'd still prefer to see Ferguson vs. Diaz but that doesn't seem likely at the moment :sad:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I was bored out of my mind by that card. Main Event was good at least.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> El Cucuy is a freaking machine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diaz/Ferguson would be INSANE!! Diaz wouldn't be interested though, he wants Conor for a third time and then he might be done and Ferguson is only looking up now, either Khabib or the winner of Conor/Alvarez next for him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Diaz/Ferguson would be INSANE!! Diaz wouldn't be interested though, he wants Conor for a third time and then he might be done and Ferguson is only looking up now, either Khabib or the winner of Conor/Alvarez next for him.


If Tony doesn't end up getting the winner of McGregor vs. Alvarez then he should just sit and wait for a title shot IMO. He's done more than enough to earn one, plus Edson Barboza is the only other Lightweight contender free at the moment and he's already beaten him. Although I wouldn't object to a rematch.

You never know though, say Conor wins for all we know he could end up defending his Featherweight title next (It's highly unlikely I know). That could open the door for Ferguson vs. Khabib, they could even do it for an interim title if they like.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

main event was an excellent scrap.

Like all the judges, I had RDA/Ferguson/RDS/Ferguson/Ferguson for 48-47 Ferguson.

Really disappointed with Held. He was not ready for that Mexico City altitude at all.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*WE ARE OFFICIALLY 7 DAYS AWAY LADS*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:woo:woo:woo

I take it there will be a final press conference on Tuesday or Wednesday?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Let's just hope it isn't shitty audio


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

It's fight week and I would like to thank the MMA Gods for letting this card go as planned after all the shit we've went through. MMA Gods, take 206 and do whatever you want with it and let us have 207 go the same route. 

Thank you.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

MMA Gods took a whole card away from us, but it's all been worth it. :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@Rowdy Yates


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Best card ever put on in MMA history on paper. Shits over 100 and 200, imo.

Hopefully the fights deliver, I'm sure they will.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795687706328109057

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795688844544704513

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795689449241743360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/795693326519308290


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Contamination means it's not his fault. Why punish them at all?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jon BONER Jones


:jonjones


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:jonjones camp till I die brehs. 

Open workouts are on Wednesday and will feature all fighters from the three title fights. A job interview will kind of interfere but I think I can still make it. Also there are meet and greets in the city to meet Stipe Miocic which is so fucking random. I'll be at the weigh-ins at least, I'm expecting great atmosphere like the presser. 

5 DAYS


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

“UFC is aware of the one-year sanction levied against Jon Jones as a result of his UFC Anti-Doping Policy violation, decided by a three-person arbitration panel held on Monday, October 31, 2016. UFC has been advised that the one-year suspension commenced on Wednesday, July 6, 2016. While the decision indicates no evidence of Jones’ intentional use of banned substances, it does highlight the care and diligence that is required by athletes competing in the UFC to ensure that no prohibited substances enter their system.”

:jonjones Redemption Tour part 2 starting soon...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

He's on juice. Dana paid off the right people.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Godway said:


> He's on juice. Dana paid off the right people.


:kobe Jon Jones has his own people



DX-Superkick said:


> Contamination means it's not his fault. Why punish them at all?


First of all, because he's on steroids.

Second of all, if he wasn't on steroids, this case is the doping equivalent of criminal negligence regardless. Jon Jones' "defense" was that he thought the nondisclosed pill he took that he got off his friend who for some reason got it off some super shady website instead of I dunno, _the pharmacy_, happened to be contaminated with a prohibited substance and he had no way of knowing. If you are an athlete worth millions of dollars, and you know you have to pass drug tests or else be liable for fines and suspensions, you don't take a random pill your friend hands you, period. If the 20 year old MMA novice knows it, fucking Jon Jones definitely knows it. If you for some reason do decide to take it, you don't then fail to disclose that pill (or what you thought it was) in the appropriate forms. Third of all, cialis is not some obsure dick drug that you have to get specially imported from the backlands of Vietnam. It's cheap, readily available, and best of all, when you get it through the proper means and not some shady fucking website (???seriously? Is it actually AT ALL credible that anyone with a net worth anywhere near as high as his would go this route for a legal substance?) then it's guaranteed to be legit, and not laced/tainted with weird shit that will make you pop a drug test.

The logistics are kind of irrelevant though because like I said, he's on steroids.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Best way to describe Jones great talent, but cant keep off coke and drugs. What a waste of talent


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> :jonjones camp till I die brehs.
> 
> Open workouts are on Wednesday and will feature all fighters from the three title fights. A job interview will kind of interfere but I think I can still make it. Also there are meet and greets in the city to meet Stipe Miocic which is so fucking random. I'll be at the weigh-ins at least, I'm expecting great atmosphere like the presser.
> 
> 5 DAYS


Open workouts are the biggest waste of time. 95% of fighters don't give two shits about them, and do about 10 minutes of light sparring at 20% effort.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Pretty sure most people know that, they just go to see the fighters.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:bateman

The videos and clips UFC make are just beautiful


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor - "Who's this fact bitch...Does he fight? Does he wanna fight? Cause if you're talking like that you better be ready to fight". :lmao


Gangster


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:mcgregor2

I legit LOL'd when he said that.

FOOK MARK HENRY!!


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Conor - "Who's this fact bitch...Does he fight? Does he wanna fight? Cause if you're talking like that you better be ready to fight". :lmao
> 
> 
> Gangster


When did he say that?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The really frustrating thing about Jon Jones is that all these incidents have taken away precious time from the prime of his career. That's a good two years he's lost because of his stupidity. Years that could of been used to further solidify his status as GOAT. I just hope for his sake he's not lost any of his explosiveness or speed.

Also I find it disturbing that a 28 year old man needed to use Cialis.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Whoever was thanking the MMA gods the other day spoke too soon...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796107580099690501
Seems to be a medical issue that concerned the athletic commission.

EDIT - Have y'all seen Jon's new twitter avi?










:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

^^LOOOL



Fuck dam no Rashad/Tim. I hope he takes a short replacement fight, it's been ages since we last seen him fight.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL at Rashad being taken off for not meeting the commission's medical standards, even though he's fine. Just... lowkey insulting, tbh :lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bummed for Kennedy. Thought he was a fairly safe bet actually.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Apparently it was some MRI shit dam. And the fight wont' be replaced


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796092920382242816


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The legend Miesha Tate fighting in 3 more days :zayn3


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Bones continuing fuck ups really is the saddest mma story for 2016 imo, its kinda gotten a bit underplayed with all the other fuckery going on, or we've just gotten used to it at this stage, either way its tragic, dont see it changing much either its just who he is. Still the reigning GOAT til anyone proves otherwise though. 

Anyway, had to make an appearance in the old thread for an event of this magnitude, I have fizzy balls for saturday, really feels like the big one, everything 200 should have been, :mcgregoat makes history and becomes two weight champ just as Mystic Hanoi predicted in this thread years ago, and even if he doesnt, fuck it, his whole run the last few years has been the funnest ride in all of sports.

Otherwise I got T Wood(not entirely confident)
Joanna obvs
The Chris - I see Yoel winning the first rd and most of the second, then gasses and Weidman finishes him in the third to a deafening hometown babyface reaction
Cowboy - Im a Kelvin fan and this is a super interesting fight but Cowboy just seems to feed on mid level guys like this
Tate
Khabib
Frankie
Natal 

disappointed about Kennedy/Rashad, wanted to see that fight, had Kennedy winning


btw I was looking on sherdog earlier and see they stole my :buffer smiley

didnt WF get shit for stealing smilies from the coli? who do I sue?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cashmere said:


> The legend Miesha Tate fighting in 3 more days :zayn3


This fight should be tailor made for Tate, Pennington doesn't really have any weapons to be dangerous. We'll see. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jon was finally stripped of his interim title today











Cashmere said:


> The *legend* Miesha Tate fighting in 3 more days :zayn3


:red


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He can do it all :mcgregor


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

:mj4


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TCE said:


>


:deandre

That was really awkward. Ariel was genuinely getting heated.

EDIT - Rashad Evans vs. Tim Kennedy rescheduled for UFC 206.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/11/rashad-evans-vs-tim-kennedy-rescheduled-for-ufc-206-in-toronto


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Why the fuck is Khabib blaming Ariel for not getting the title shot? Blame the UFC and his management team lol.


Ariel was ready to fight Khabib :mj


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

as long as Khabib wins this weekend and makes the call out, he will get the next shot. Ferguson really blew it by not calling out the winner last weekend. MMA fighters need to learn from pro wrestlers and ALWAYS have a name ready to call out in your post fight interview.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No need, just learn from Chael Sonnen he talked his way into two title fights lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

TCE said:


> :mj4


KHABBIIIB :klopp6

Love this guy, him and Ariel building that feud tho


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

TCE said:


> :mj4



Ariel basically stood in front of Khabib and took the piss out of him for 5 minutes :lmao


Khabib come across as a first class wanker to me acting like a little girl because Ariel didn't report things the way he wanted him to


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Holy shit, Khabib and Ariel UFC 207 :sodone

Anyway got a $100 multi on Conor, Wonderboy, Joanna, Cowboy, Khabib and Frankie. Normally I don't go with all the favourites but this seems like I'll have it in the bag. The last two fights I have some doubts about tho, they scream like they could be upsets to me.


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Really excited for UFC 205, that's one hell of a stacked card. I'll definitely be rooting for McGregor, I'm expecting it to be great fight but I don't see it going beyond round 2. Then again, I didn't think Diaz/McGregor II would go five rounds and they did, so I guess we'll see what happens. :hmm:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Flay said:


> Holy shit, Khabib and Ariel UFC 207 :sodone
> 
> Anyway got a $100 multi on Conor, Wonderboy, Joanna, Cowboy, Khabib and Frankie. Normally I don't go with all the favourites but this seems like I'll have it in the bag. The last two fights I have some doubts about tho, they scream like they could be upsets to me.


Those are who I'd have winning too and my heart says Wonderboy is too slick and he'll keep his range, but I just have a gut feeling Woodley's gonna tag Wonderboy and KO him.

I honestly think Conor will dominate Eddie. Eddie is a lot smaller and Conor has a 5 inch reach on him. Conor can play his game, keep his range and just tee off on Alvarez, bonus is that Eddie is smaller than Diaz so instead of punching upwards at Diaz and losing some power there, he'll be punching a lot lower at Eddie. All Eddie really has over Conor is wrestling and Conor has been working on that not only for this fight, but the 202 fight with Diaz too.

Joanna is Joanna, she'll put on a 10/10 performance. Too bad, Karolina is cute af.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Those are who I'd have winning too and my heart says Wonderboy is too slick and he'll keep his range, but I just have a gut feeling Woodley's gonna tag Wonderboy and KO him.


Yeah I thought about that too. Woodley is explosive and got powerful hands but to think he can just run in and tag Wonderboy? Nah Wonderboy is too much of a standup pro, and not just the MMA standard of pro. Woodley could do it with Lawler because he was smaller and ain't the type to be tactical with his defence. I think there's a good chance it goes 5 rounds tho.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796715293582249984
3pm Eastern

12pm Pacific

8pm Greater Manchester

?? Australian Koala Bear Dingo Time


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Flay said:


> Holy shit, Khabib and Ariel UFC 207 :sodone
> 
> Anyway got a $100 multi on Conor, Wonderboy, Joanna, Cowboy, Khabib and Frankie. Normally I don't go with all the favourites but this seems like I'll have it in the bag. The last two fights I have some doubts about tho, they scream like they could be upsets to me.


I have Gastelum upsetting Cowboy but other than that I agree.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Conor by KO in round 1
Wonderboy by decision
JJ by decision
Weidman by decision
Gastelum by decision
Pennington by TKO
Stephens by decision
Khabib by decision


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796715293582249984
> 3pm Eastern
> 
> 12pm Pacific
> ...



every journo gonna be fishing for that juicy Conor on Trump headline quote


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> every journo gonna be fishing for that juicy Conor on Trump headline quote


I hear Drumpf might even be attending 205. :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This crowd is nice and rowdy :mark::mark::mark:

Love how Eddie is heeling it up :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is nuts :lmao:lmao:lmao

Eddie walked out :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I hope y'all are watching this


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

That was disappointing.

The event on Saturday will likely live up to the hype, though. Hopefully. Such a fantastic card.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Eddie's trash talking is awful. He'd fit great in modern WWE.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol next press conference they're gonna start throwing tables. :lmao






2 more days


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

shit really is turning into the last raw before mania. Eddie was like "fuck this Im not waiting round for this cunt" then obviously waited around for Conor to turn up. McGregor got out wrestled by Dana and dragged away like a child by the security guy, wouldnt be so bad but when you wear a coat like that any L's (or W's) you take are greatly magnified.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Woodley and Wonderboy filming the Connor/Eddie confrontation :booklel

EDIT: Dana with dat "my bad" when Joanna and Karolina touched heads LOL


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joanna "KEEP DREAMING BABY". Gangster

Tyron "WORLDSTAR" wOODLEY


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

That Khabib interview with Ariel was Gold. This is why people love Ariel only he can get shit like this done. Love how that went down, it had everything. 

Press Conference:

Eddie is terrible at trash talk. I applaud his effort because he is at least not sitting there taking it from Conor. That being said everything feels forced. I honestly think he did a better job in the first presser. It felt like someone was texting him shit to say. That Dee having two kids joke got drowned out the first time so he went and tried to deliver it again and it didn't even get much of a reaction. It was awkward as all hell. Eddie also took the wrong belt and then accused Conor of being flustered. 

:ken

Also, Eddie saying there is no Santa Claus in previous interviews and Conor pretty much dressed like Pimp Santa was hilarious to me.

All that being said I like Eddie, I like his career. I like his nickname. I marked when he won the title off RDA and I was gutted that Frankie couldn't bring a second belt back to the team. That would have been nice to see. I think Eddie beating Conor will help elevate his status. I do want to see Conor as two weight champ before he rides off for a year and honestly even as a fan I don't mind if he does go off for a year. It would be very interesting to see what UFC is like without him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is where he got it from ahah


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That Khabib interview with Ariel was Gold. This is why people love Ariel only he can get shit like this done. Love how that went down, it had everything.
> 
> Press Conference:
> 
> ...


It won't garner as much interest AT ALL bar the Ronda Rousey return fight. Sure there'll be good fights, even great fights, but there'll be no spectacle. The biggest events have been McGregor vs Diaz, McGregor vs Diaz II, this MSG card and 200. The rest were just another MMA event. UFC without Conor means there'll be no big fight feel. Good thing that won't happen tho. :kermit


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They gotta start looking to the future now, Ronda's done and Conor's flirting with the idea that he could be done. Even though I don't think Conor is going anywhere any time soon. He's making way too much money to walk away right now. He'll wait for the bottom to drop out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can't wait guys.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Conor, Woodley, Jedrzejczyk, Romero, Cerrone, Pennington, Edgar, and Khabib in the top ones.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That Khabib interview with Ariel was Gold. This is why people love Ariel only he can get shit like this done. Love how that went down, it had everything.
> 
> Press Conference:
> 
> ...


Eddie's lines sounded so bad and rehearsed, but they were so terrible like some WWE writer had neutered them. It was like when Kramer was feeding lines to Newman at the record store. 





I bet against Connor in the second Diaz fight, but I think he takes Alvarez. He's too big, too long, and too precise with his striking for Eddie.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This picture is so fucking great. :lmao :lmao

Conor looks like a fucking elf, Eddie's face and Tyron WORLDSTAR Woodley in the back


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bet on the Cowboy, The Silent Assassin, Wondeboy and Joanna Champion. Let's hope this works out. Either way 205 is going to be INSANE.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Woodley recording Conor's tantrum was gold. The speed in which he whipped out his phone and hit record. :banderas

He missed a huge opportunity to set up a future fight with McGregor though. Kinda surprising given his desire for money fights.

Gotta say Conor's take down defence against Dana and the security guard was quite shocking. He was easily manhandled and even got dragged away by one arm. :mj

I thought Eddie handled himself quite well during the conference. He was playing up to the crowd and firing back at Conor. His bombshell about Conor's baby drama certainly hit a nerve.

Only one day to go!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I have Stephens and Romero getting the upset. Not sure if Cerrone's an underdog too but it wouldn't surprise me.

I had convinced myself for the last few weeks that Eddie would come out and wrestle for 25 minutes, not even attempting a finish. He was absolutely furious last night though. He may well try to take Conor's head off. He really can't afford to stand with McGregor though. McGregor fights too long, and he's particularly efficient against orthodox guys with shorter reach. Eddie's quick at getting in the pocket, firing off a combination and getting out of range again. McGregor can generate serious power without much room to work with though.

Can't wait for the card. Easily the most stacked ever. It'll be insane.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:lol Conor looked so stupid in the conference and trying way to hard now with his act.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> :lol Conor looked so stupid in the conference and trying way to hard now with his act.


I thought that too. I usually love watching his press conferences but this one was waaayy OTT, like it's become incredibly obvious that he's acting up. It was always obvious but he went that extra mile this time.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Dana acting like a Soccer Mom :maury 

Joanna is a true OG


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mj

Both Thiago Alves and Kelvin Gastelum have missed weight. :moyes8


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797074562575908865
Then why isn't he facing Tim Kennedy tomorrow night? :wtf2:wtf2:wtf2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cowboy vs. Gastelum is now off :fuckthis


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:trips7

Gastelum you fat shit. He's pretty much a middleweight now, feed him to Jacare at 205 as punishment.

No Cerrone tho, sad times.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's just as well I've been holding off on making any bets so far. Hopefully I've missed all the drama by now. _*touch wood_

I really feel for Cowboy, he deserves to fight on a card of this magnatude. I wonder what they'll do with him now? :hmm:


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> @Rowdy Yates


Brilliant watch as usual. Hardy really as got a fantastic insight into mma


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

So wait, what the fuck happens to my multi bet now?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797100926117040128


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

im probably going to be in the odd votes but i want the winners to be , alvarez (want conor to lose again i really dont care for any fighter that people heavily dickride hes already lost once and people still think hes invincible after nate mopped the floor with him in their first fight) im picking woodley (thomson is overrated imo and tyron is the underdog again despite him being champion people think stephen is going to run through him but lets be honest everyone thought lawler was going to run through him so dont really understand all the doubt. Joanna is probably my only pick thats pretty favored by most fans.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797096599251980288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797099397884604416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797100038237421568


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

"I'm a fucking pimp, rocking all white Gucci mink, and without me, this whole fucking ship sink"


Dunno where he got that one from but I fucking lost it when I heard that. That's how you make an entrance!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Just in case you haven't seen it.

Woodley would tear Conor to shreds. The way Conor tried to punk him out and then said "what's up?" when Woodley wasn't having it lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


>


Ariel with his very best impersonation of Sir David Attenborough there :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797100038237421568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797115758933344256

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797118655259672576

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797120667422494720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797127993810264064


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> :trips7
> 
> Gastelum you fat shit. He's pretty much a middleweight now, feed him to Jacare at 205 as punishment.
> 
> No Cerrone tho, sad times.


Well, he won TUF at MW but his move down was fraught with issues. He made Dana promise that Kelvin would never fight at WW again almost 20 PPVs ago



Flay said:


> So wait, what the fuck happens to my multi bet now?


The odds will be adjusted as if you never included the KG fight


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl Conor/Woodley. Hasn't even fought yet and he's already setting up his next feud.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

its hard times being a Kelvin fan, man :trips7

Ive always liked him since he was the last guy picked on TUF then immediatly washed fuckhead Bubba McDaniel, and was the underdog in every fight since, often not given a hope and won most of em, the weight shit is inexcusable though, third strike now and what a fucking time for it to happen :no:

Cowboy is begging for Maia at 206, make that fight and that card is starting to look decent, 205 is still stacked and im actually glad its back to normal ppv length, lotta fights with potential to go the distance and that includes the 5 rounders


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Conor is a legend.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gastelum isa fucking piece of shit, he's the one that begged for this fight, and now he's fucked over Dana, Cerrone, UFC and the fans. How can you be a fucking idiot and cost yourself a spot on the biggest card in UFC history. 



Cut this fat shit from the roster.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

'I have one trainer'

'He's an author!'

'We do it all! It's a bestseller!'

That was pretty great.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

155 definitely seems like the optimum weight for Conor


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cerrone vs. Matt Brown is in the works for UFC 206 in Toronto. :bjpenn


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this is why I don't get overly excited about fight cards til the weigh ins.

Still an amazing card, but those were two really stellar fights that fell through the week of the fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

206 actually turned out to be a real decent card now haha.


WEIGH INS TIME


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rousey hasn't learned humility....


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WTF is this shit? God, Dana's level of desperation has really hit a new all-time high. He so badly wants Ronda to overshadow Conor, it's not even funny anymore. Keep trying, though, you bald fuck. It ain't gonna happen.




> Rousey hasn't learned humility....


Our special snowflake won't even talk to Rogan now. Has he been "put in the penalty box" by Ronda just like Helwani?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*ARRIVE




ACT LIKE A BITCH




LEAVE


*


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797224117124694016


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797224117124694016



Rogan should feel blessed and honored. The biggest bitch in his... , uh, I mean the "once in human history" athlete, the queen, has just graced us with her presence. What a cunt.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Matt Brown is retiring at 206. 

RIP.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Called him a bitch again. Woodley told Ariel he wouldn't tolerate that face to face.

:hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

In other news, Conor trying to fight the whole roster backstage 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797221522616254464


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797216451958624256


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Conor is really starting to irritate me now. I used to find him entertaining but nowadays he just come across as a first class prick. Similar to Jose Mourinho


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

He only talks shit when there's 5 security guards to hold him back lol. One of these days hes gonna caught slippin, preferably by Woodley


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Conor McGregor is the greatest thing to ever happen to the UFC.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Called him a bitch again. Woodley told Ariel he wouldn't tolerate that face to face.
> 
> :hmm:



He'll do fookin nuttin. Woodley probably won't even remember this whole thing after getting his ass whooped by Wonderboy tomorrow night. After that, he'll go back to calling out retired fighters and dudes who haven't won a fight in 5 years.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

lol Woodley and Khabib would demolish Conor.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Had a UFC fueled day today. Met Vanessa Hanson and Dustin Poirier at a signing event. Then met Brittney Palmer and Arianny Celeste. Arianny seemed moody idk.I was walking to lunch and I caught Frankie Edgar walking with his kids and wife, decided not to bother him although I really wanted to talk to him. Also met two cool like minded UFC fans who got Alvarez tomorrow night. Vanessa did too. They got some good shit tomorrow too before the event, I'm going to try to meet Chrissy Blair this time. The weigh-ins were fun live but it made me really realize that I won't be there live the following night. :mj2 I'll get over it though since I've already got it ordered. :mj

Actually they should have fucked off with the fight pass shit since two fights got cancelled. Move KHABIB to the main card, and bring that Carmouche and other fight into the Fox prelims.

Some thoughts. FUCK KELVIN GASTELUM. I wanted to see Cerrone on the card bad and he was absolutely shattered in that interview with Ariel. Got screwed out of MSG because of that fuck, fucking hell. I wonder why Jacare weighed in I'm excited for every fight tomorrow. I kind of want Karolina to win although I see a Joanna decision. Woodley/Wonderboy still hard to predict but I'll stick with the Wonderboy KO although it could easily go the other way. I have Alvarez in a later round by KO, probably 3rd or 4th although I'm usually wrong on McGregor fights so who knows. I'm honestly most excited for KHABIB/Johnson. Fully on that KHABIB train. Maybe a Stephens upset coming too, who knows. So much excite, so little time.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Guy LeDouche said:


> lol Woodley and Khabib would demolish Conor.


Look at this man reppin' Yair Rodriguez. 

Respect.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Also lol at Ronda/Nunes coming out at the end. Was pointless, since Ronda didn't even talk and stormed off. Nunes is class though. I really can see Nunes KO'ing her

Also, FUCK KELVIN GASTELUM again. Stop eating cheeseburgers you fat fuck.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Can't wait for tomorrow nights fights. Fuck this waiting game!

Gutted for Cerrone, was well looking forward to that fight.

UFC 206 has suddenly turned into a good card with Cerrone/Brown and Evans/Kennedy. 

With Choi on the card too, that's a decent card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yoel's physique man.... jeez can't stop staring no ****.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

:mark:


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

CM Chump said:


> Conor McGregor is the greatest thing to ever happen to the UFC.


It's very tough to argue against this. :lol

While Memes, pop culture and Internet in general are factors McGregor is someone who somehow managed to suck _me_ (could probably be defined as a 'casual' if you will) into the UFC franchise. I don't know how to describe it: it's like watching Tyson, Ali, Steve Austin and other legendary loud-mouths in *2016*. 

McGregor is a very fascinating character, granted (for better or worse haha) a very noisy one.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797276293045882880
About what WM32 did - WM did a $17.3 million gate. UFC 205 will likely set a PPV buys record as well - which will shatter anything WWE has ever done (as have several other UFC events.)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That absolutely smashes the gate record at UFC 129 then. My prediction is that it will do around 1.8 million PPV buys


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

CM Chump said:


> Conor McGregor is the greatest thing to ever happen to the UFC.


Agreed


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797276293045882880
> About what WM32 did - WM did a $17.3 million gate. UFC 205 will likely set a PPV buys record as well - which will shatter anything WWE has ever done (as have several other UFC events.)


Yeah but think about context. A stadium holding 90,000+ vs. a venue holding 20,000 and change. UFC's MSG gate is complete fucking insanity. 

I don't buy it beating Manny/Floyd in buys though. That number is soooooo hard to reach.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol who's even saying it will? It's not going to reach even half that


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mcgregor's a fucking pussy, no way he'd do that to Khabib and Woodley without security there. Just look at earlier where Woodley walked past him and all he could muster was "what's up". He's getting ridiculous now.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Jaxx said:


> Mcgregor's a fucking pussy, no way he'd do that to Khabib and Woodley without security there. Just look at earlier where Woodley walked past him and all he could muster was "what's up". He's getting ridiculous now.


An armchair fan calling an MMA fighter a "fucking pussy"? :mj4 :mckinney


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

TCE said:


> An armchair fan calling an MMA fighter a "fucking pussy"? :mj4 :mckinney


:brock

Yeah because I'm the one going around confronting people backstage like I'm gonna whoop their ass when there's a shit ton of security around.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Confronting people?? Where do you see him starting anything? You're only getting brief clips and making baseless assumptions. You need to take into account that all these bums are trying to start with him to get DAT PAYDAY he's not just going to sit there and let them run their mouths. Bitter jealous bitches all over the fight game.


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

My predictions for the 3 final fights:
*Joanna*
*Woodley*
*Alvarez* (even tho I'm a Conor fan, but what he is doing with Tyron and Khabib...ridiculous)

GET HYPE








Yeah, I'm using that pic @Blackbeard


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

CM Chump said:


> Confronting people?? Where do you see him starting anything? You're only getting brief clips and making baseless assumptions. You need to take into account that all these bums are trying to start with him to get DAT PAYDAY he's not just going to sit there and let them run their mouths. Bitter jealous bitches all over the fight game.


Come on, let's be honest, based on their personalities and previous actions who's more likely to have started the confrontation backstage? Conor or Khabib/Woodley?

Believe it or not I'm actually a big Conor fan and I hope he smokes Alvarez tonight, it just annoys me a bit that he acts like Billy big bollocks when the cameras and guards are around. There are fighters like Aldo and Cerrone who have said he's nothing like that when there is no one around but whatever. It's 205 tonight!!!!!


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope Alvarez wins but I reckon Conor will stop him with a barrage of punches up against the cage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So since the last time I've been online Conor has had verbal confrontations with both Tyron Woodley and Khabib :done I am not sure that's so wise on the eve of such a pivotal moment for his career, we'll see, at least he's got no shortage of feuds for the future :lol

Alright then, I think it's time for me to stick my neck out and make some picks :hmm:


> *Jim Miller* v Thiago Alves
> *Khabib Nurmagomedov* v Michael Johnson
> *Frankie Edgar* v Jeremy Stephens
> *Miesha Tate* v Raquel Pennington
> ...


They all just happened to line up like that. :side: Tbh I could easily see a lot of those fights going differently, there's certainly the potential for upsets tonight, in fact I actually was going to pick Gastelum before he fucked up.

We're only hours away now. :woo:woo:woo

I hope the card lives up to the hype.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Gotta hold my hands up, looks like Khabib is the one who went after Conor. 

Khabib and Conor win tonight and set up the SUPER FIGHT!!!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> Yeah but think about context. A stadium holding 90,000+ vs. a venue holding 20,000 and change. UFC's MSG gate is complete fucking insanity.
> 
> I don't buy it beating Manny/Floyd in buys though. That number is soooooo hard to reach.


Exactly, the fact that they did it at MSG is more impressive. 

It's definitely not going to beat Manny/Floyd in terms of PPV buys. But it's going to break the previous record set at UFC 202 most likely. I'll be surprised if it doesn't.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

By the way, Trump said he wants to attend the event, but the Secret Service are trying to talk him out of it due to security risks.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Once Khabib beats Ariel Helwani at UFC 209 in Brooklyn, I can definitely see him facing Conor in the future.

But Alvarez is winning tonight... so :mj




:mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Unless Khabib turns in a scintillating performance tonight I'd much rather see Conor face Tony Ferguson or Nate Diaz next. Assuming he wins of course. :mj


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Exactly, the fact that they did it at MSG is more impressive.
> 
> It's definitely not going to beat Manny/Floyd in terms of PPV buys. But it's going to break the previous record set at UFC 202 most likely. I'll be surprised if it doesn't.


I misread what you meant about the record. Yeah, you're right, it's definitely breaking UFC's records. I could see it breaking every record BUT Floyd/Manny.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Most recent embedded also showed what happened with Conor and Woodley. First of all, that "what's up"
stuff Woodley was bragging about was extremely tame. And then later, when Conor was walking through getting ready for the weigh ins Woodley is gossiping with Alvarez and said "please" sarcastically as he walked by. Just like I called it, it's these broke bitter fighters who are mouthing off. Just like with Khabib, McGregor is simply responding accordingly.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a cunt. I hope Nunes sends her into retirement.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ronda wouldn't act like that if she wasn't ugly, true story.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hopefully we'll get an explanation during her next Ellen appearance.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I looked forward to the return of her purple pillow.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Gotta hold my hands up, looks like Khabib is the one who went after Conor.
> 
> Khabib and Conor win tonight and set up the SUPER FIGHT!!!


The only way that this'll be a Super Fight for the UFC is if they hold an event in Moscow. Maybe Khabib can kill John Kavanagh in an exhibition fight to speed up the process.

:lundgren


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't even know why Ronda even shows up for that and walks off like a bitch. You would be nothing without the fans of MMA. Your failed movie career is also gonna be because of your fans. 

UFC had a bunch of shit going on outside MSG today. I only went to see Chrissy Blair (completing my full stalking of ring girls :bird). The line for Amanda Nunes was long and it was cold out or I would go to her and tell her to KO Ronda. Showtime Pettie, STIPE, and SUPER SAGE were also doing interviews and stuff. I really wish I had tickets to the show. Not fair that it cost as much as it did. :mj2

Imagine if :trump shows his face at the event tonight with these massive protests going on in the city.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam thought the prelims already started, still got another hour and a bit. Wait is killing me


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Just a few more hours


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

First fight ever in New York about to begin. :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

event already started but managed to get these in earlier today:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chookagian just rocked Carmouche with that kick. Fun fight.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I picked Chookagian. When I saw that I went nuts haha.

Liz got the nod though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful kick in the third round, but had Liz winning first two rounds for sure. 


Alvez/Miller time


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Fun fact: I was there live when Thiago Alves flying knee TKO'd Matt Hughes at UFC 85 in London. God, feels so long ago. That whole card had a bunch of great fights on it.

Can't wait for this fight.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I don't even know why Ronda even shows up for that and walks off like a bitch. You would be nothing without the fans of MMA. Your failed movie career is also gonna be because of your fans.
> 
> UFC had a bunch of shit going on outside MSG today. I only went to see Chrissy Blair (completing my full stalking of ring girls :bird). The line for Amanda Nunes was long and it was cold out or I would go to her and tell her to KO Ronda. Showtime Pettie, STIPE, and SUPER SAGE were also doing interviews and stuff. I really wish I had tickets to the show. Not fair that it cost as much as it did. :mj2
> 
> Imagine if :trump shows his face at the event tonight with these massive protests going on in the city.


:lmao this ain't wrestling buddy where the fans make the superstar.

Believe me when I tell you I don't like Rousey one bit but you do realize that she did the talking in her career, right?

If King Kong Bundy went 12-0, you think he wouldn't have fans?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

^^^Weren't you the one who thought McGregor/Aldo was fixed?? Yea your right this isn't WWE. :kobe

Miller should win that


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

god damn I really wanted Belal Muhammad to win. good KO by Luque, great counter. I'm really into this ppv so far, I don't regret getting UFC Network one bit. Smartest dumbest purchase of my life.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Vicente Luque got some serious power, 4 straight finishes. One to look out in this stacked division.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

She's still an absolute ass for coming out and then walking off when Dana told her to stay. A lot of people were psyched to see her too (she got a pretty loud reaction), she could have easily said something. I'm sure a lot of people were supportive to her when she went into hiding and was crying on Ellen. And of course her fans make her more popular than she is. Same thing with any star. Would McGregor be where he is today if no one gave a fuck about him? Fans and their support obviously play a big part. Otherwise you are a Mighty Mouse

Idk what King King Buddy is I don't watch that fake wrestling shit, so that reference was lost on me breh.

The Luque KO was great. I had Muhammad winning. Caught him on the counter. I also was marking for Chookagian lighting Carmouche up but the first two round takedowns were enough.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

daaamn Tim Boetsch. Nice finishes so far, keep them coming.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BOETSCH BY KO. 


I've got every prediction except Miller wrong so far (Y)


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> BOETSCH BY KO.
> 
> 
> I've got every prediction except Miller wrong so far (Y)


who you got for khabib vs. johnson ? I hope Johnson gets an upset KO, it'd be fucking glorious. But I really think that Nurmagomedov will take the win. Decision most likely.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Khabib just mauls you on the ground.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Khabib is what every ground fighter should aspire to be. It's actually fun to watch him.


----------



## CM Chump (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone have a link to fs1 prelims? I have the main card ordered but can't watch the others.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

First time seeing Khabib fight live.

Color me impressed. Performance exceeded my expectations. Johnson hung in there though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so impressive.

no idea why so many people thought Johnson was a sexy underdog pick.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

holy shit I got it right and then edited it out, Khabib via submission. That Kimura was nasty. Michael Johnson looked good from time to time, but Khabib's ground pressure and takedown offensive is just too much for a striker to handle.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

RKing85 said:


> so impressive.
> 
> no idea why so many people thought Johnson was a sexy underdog pick.


tbf he was closer than he should have been to KO'ing him in the first. Definitely could have happened. But Khabib was obviously the much better fighter.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam that was a fucking mauling, how the fuck do you stop that grappling??? The next title shot for sure.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That was a great fight. Johnson had some man lay on top of him and bunch him in the head for like 10 minutes straight and he didn't quit.

Love this guy pissing off the MSG crowd after his win.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I wanna see a bunch chickens wearing those ridiculous hats.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, Ivan Koloff should definitely be getting a LW title shot next.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man whoever wins in the main event is gonna face that man.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> God dam that was a fucking mauling, how the fuck do you stop that grappling??? The next title shot for sure.


praying you ko him before he gets his hands on you, johnson wobbled him, but i don't know how close was him to finish him, when khabib is trading blows he has always this weird kinda panicked expression that makes it hard to understand (at least to me) when he's legit hurt


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man Khabib is truly a monster. The crowd shitting on his truth bomb at the end lmao, haters. It'll be a travesty if he doesn't get the next shot.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

All hail the king :mcgregor :mcgregor2 You bunch of bums.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Imagine if Khabib mounted Conor like that. Dear o dear. Ridiculous strength and technique


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Going with Edgar here.

Are we sure this card is happening in New York City??? Not sure if it has been mentioned yet on this broadcast....


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Imagine if Khabib mounted Conor like that. Dear o dear. Ridiculous strength and technique


Khabib polishing Conor's boots would be a career higlight :mcgregor2


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Khabib is an absolute machine.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can see why some people had Johnson because of his hard quick KO ability. Khabib was rocked but from there it was really a mauling. If Conor wins tonight (nah :mj) I sort of expect that fight to go the same way. Conor will have to try a quick KO or go down and get fucked.

24-0 is some Wrestlemania streak shit. And that includes RDA and now Johnson. :done


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*NO ONE FUCKING KNOCKS OUT FRANKIE EDGAR *




TIME FOR PPV.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

let's get this PPV rocking!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I got Alvarez, Woodley and Weidman all winning with second round KOs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

already so sick of hearing the words "New York" and "Madison Square Garden".


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

WAR FUCKIN TATE :mark:.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Miesha! :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was disappointing as fuck. 


The student has become the master . :mj


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tate needs to retire now and Switch to porn.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Miesha really is bog standard in the octagon. I can not recall one time ever when i have been impressed with her work


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Her retirement????????


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Tate needs to retire now and Switch to porn.


Women's MMA is definitely evolving.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*MEISHA TATE HAS RETIRED * 










RIP CASHMERE


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Vince's Massive Bulge said:


> Tate needs to retire now and Switch to porn.


She'd be great for Ultimate Surrender.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Miesha no :mj2


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nunes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Damn Miesha :hogan

Love her forever.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Time for straight Jesus vs Gay Jesus


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

She just lost to a fucking tomato can. This some bullshit :Fuckyou


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> *MEISHA TATE HAS RETIRED *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fuckthis

She better be entering the porn industry :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Got Weidman winning but this is a fucking toss up


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Now I have to look at Weidman... Fuck this night :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*JESUS CHRIST THAT CUT *


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

OUCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DEAR GOD!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hes a fucking cheater, but my god, he moves like a freak of nature.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Shit.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Yoel Romero is my new favorite MMA heel.

The buildup to the Bisping fight is gonna be LIT.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Why does he need a translator?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

RIP Mike :lolengland


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Gutted for Weidman but what a KO. Yoel taken #1 heel of the night over Khabib


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

fucking yoel romero! This guy is going to destroy bisping. If he is willing to take the fight though. This whole shit has been great since the prelims.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

What a strange character Romero is. His translator pulled the meanest faces i have ever seen :lmao

Unlucky for Weidman there. He was not in any danger at all. It was not a measured Knee by any means.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey Cashmere if you want a female fighter to support I know a lady.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Never liked Weidman so happy that he lost.

Conor getting taped up with suit hehe.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Weidman. :mj2

God, I love Bisping. But not as much as GAY JESUS does apparently.

Hoping for a Karolina upset but its unlikely. Probably a dominant Joanna decision.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

I was able to download the full copy of UFC 2 a few days ago with my EA access account. I hope the game is good.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I would be stunned if Joanna lost her title here.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Rogan's dickriding for Joanna is disgusting.

New fan for Karolina right here. Second match is needed.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

And I thought WWE women were cringe on the mic. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

ReekOfAwesomenesss said:


> Rogan's dickriding for Joanna is disgusting.
> 
> New fan for Karolina right here. Second match is needed.


What he said was true though?



AND STILL!!!! Valiant performance by Karolina


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Wolverine and Spiderman at UFC 205, it seems the Avengers just might be taking over!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Why is a second match needed? Cause Karolina won 3 minutes of one round????

Result was what was expected.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> What he said was true though?
> 
> 
> 
> AND STILL!!!! Valiant performance by Karolina


Gospel. Every word of it. Too quick and just to good. Was surprised that JJ looked much the stronger in the clinches as well


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> What he said was true though?
> 
> 
> 
> AND STILL!!!! Valiant performance by Karolina


Its not about Joanna. Rogan just loves to cream over some fighters so much so that even when their opponents lands a couple of good combo he just shuts up and says nothing. 

I don't know who Joanna can face next but I would definitely see rematch just because Karolina was her hardest challange.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Rogan's worst ever was Karo/GSP. GSP dominated that fight and Rogan was all over Karo's nuts for 14 minutes and 30 seconds.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Is Sami Zayn in the building?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

whatever the decision is here between Woodley and Thompson, someone's fan base is going to be throwing their feces.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Majority Draw?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done :done 



Don't think I can handle another fight,


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Loved that fight. I had Woodley edging the fight. I want a rematch.

ALVAREZ time. No more Santa Claus yada yada.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Wonderboy won 2,3,5 no question, so the judge who scored it for Woodley must have give him 2 10/8 rounds. Other than the forth when Woodley caught him flush he done absolutely nothing. He was backed up to the cage 90% of the fight. Strange judging


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mcgregor fights are next level shit


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I just want to go to bed. haha.

Going with Conor here and Eddie to drop to 1-4 in his UFC career.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Ohhh.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And now the obnoxious percentage of his fans are gonna be cuntier than ever....


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:lmao Eddie Alvarez

Fucking pathetic.Got dropped 5 times of straight fucking jabs. Under Ground king my arse. Fucking feeble 

:ha


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Flawless peformance...


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

ALL HAIL THE MOTHERFUCKING KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Looked like he was fighting a 5 year old. And he was the champ going in?


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)

Sup guys havent being watch wrestling for a while so thats why I'm not on here, but I just wanna say.

HE FUCKING DID IT, FOOK THE HATERS!


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

*GREATEST OF ALL TIME *


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Lets fuckin' go :mark:


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

Connor makes history

not an expert by I think him being left handed plus his insane reach lets him win 75% of his fights


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao Eddie Alvarez
> 
> Fucking pathetic.Got dropped 5 times of straight fucking jabs. Under Ground king my arse. Fucking feeble
> 
> :ha


Hahaha come on man, that left shot is a fucking force to be reckoned with


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

TEARS OF JOY.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

GOAT.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Gate record. PPV record. First simultaneous 2-division champ ever. #Legend


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor just became Dana's daddy.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Hahaha come on man, that left shot is a fucking force to be reckoned with



Its a fantastic shot no doubt but fuck me. Eddie looked petrified as soon as he walked out. I have seen Eddie fight many times and no way is his chin that weak. He wanted out from the get go. If your going talk a good fight at least attempt to try and back it up. Honestly, You know i watch a lot of UFC and am i regular poster in this thread but fucking hell. That was totally pathetic from Eddie. Lost all respect for the guy

Conor is a rest round, He has never been in with anybody like me etc. Totally feeble


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Its a fantastic shot no doubt but fuck me. Eddie looked petrified as soon as he walked out. I have seen Eddie fight many times and no way is his chin that weak. He wanted out from the get go. If your going talk a good fight at least attempt to try and back it up. Honestly, You know i watch a lot of UFC and am i regular poster in this thread but fucking hell. That was totally pathetic from Eddie. Lost all respect for the guy



But I thought those mind games didn't have any effect on anyone. I thought Conor was just a clown. Now I'm confused.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That was Conor's most impressive peformance yet. 155 is gonna be fucking insane/ Head still spinning
































*ICONIC NIGHT*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

McGregor's fists are scary when he's against a smaller guy. I want to see them test the chin of either Ferguson or Nurmagomedov (whoever gets the next fight) but Tony is the exact same size and frame as Diaz with a similarly solid chin, so I'm wondering if we would see the same effect?


Rowdy Yates said:


> Its a fantastic shot no doubt but fuck me. Eddie looked petrified as soon as he walked out. I have seen Eddie fight many times and no way is his chin that weak. He wanted out from the get go. If your going talk a good fight at least attempt to try and back it up. Honestly, You know i watch a lot of UFC and am i regular poster in this thread but fucking hell. That was totally pathetic from Eddie. Lost all respect for the guy


idk if his chin's that weak, I feel Conor's fist is that strong. However he didn't seem all there, mentally - bizarre that we had to wait so long to see him feebly attempt some wrestling. Getting cracked the first couple of times definitely broke him.


Anyway, more importantly, HOW ABOUT FUCKING STEPHEN THOMPSON???!?!?!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Conor is too good. That left is dangerous. Absolutely mugged Alvarez with utmost confidence. 

Alvarez didn't even deserve the post fight talk with Rogan. :mj

Oh man, I want Conor/Khabib but knowing MMA gods Khabib is gonna be out for another 2 years.

Great night imo. I think this well trumped trump3) UFC 200. I'm looking forward to Bisping/Gay Jesus and a Woodley/Wonderboy rematch.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LADS, SANTA CLAUSE IS REAL


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a performance by Conor. Eddie was a fly buzzing at him in that fight. Holy shit was that bad. 

RIP Miesha, was obviously time to hang it up.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Congratulations to Conor McGregor, The King Of New York!










- Vic


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Eddie knew he was out of his depth within the first minute. He was a terrified little boy in there once he felt those shots. Santa Claus is real. He's every bit as special as he says he is. Watch as the anti-McGregor brigade jump on the "Khabib will kill him" defense.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Congrats to McGregor and thanks for earning me some coin. :bayley2


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> But I thought those mind games didn't have any effect on anyone. I thought Conor was just a clown. Now I'm confused.


I am not a Conor hater, I was one of the only guys in this thread who predicted Conor would beat Nate in the rematch

I know Conors mind games work. Aldo and now Eddie, both destroyed before they have even got in the octagon. Look who Eddie has been in with in the past. Cerrone. Pettis RDA, all quality strikers and all landed clean on Eddie, He was dropped off straight lefts tonight ffs. Look how many lefts Chad took before he crumbled. Conor has a cracking left but its not made of cement, As i said no way is Eddies chin that weak. His arse fell out totally and he embarrassed himself 

Conor v Khabib :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

That was ace, the best fight was the Tyron Woodley Vs Stephen Thompson fight for me, just wow, I love Tyron so wanted him to win, and I think he did to be fair, wasn't keen on that decision in the end, I felt Woodley won that quite well, but man, Thompson is tough and what a fantastic and gracious fighter that guy is, dude can fight and just doesn't go down, maybe he's a Cena fan, I dunno, but dude never gives up lol

And what was the fight previous to that where the blood just spilt lol, all in all, a great PPV, although the McGregor fight was a flawless victory lol

And you know what, despite all the bravado and things McGregor portrays, I think he's actually quite a humble guy, he just knows how to sell an event and to make money and that's pretty much what it is, and he does it well too, he's quite a funny guy lol

Would love to know what he was saying while they were muting it though lol


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Conor is amazing. Eddie looked like a lost child in there wtf. 

Oh and people calling Conor the GOAT. Are you high? He is definitely king of the toddler divisions tho.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Amazing performance from Conor on an amazing night. So many talking points.

1) Wasn't Conor going to announce something? Maybe at the post fight presser.
2) His next opponent needs to be Khabib, not a thiird Nate fight and although Ferguson deserves a shot, Khabib has deserved one a lot longer.
3) YOEL VS BISPING!!! Bisping has no choice but to take the fight now unless Jacare gets the shot but I doubt that.
4) Miesha :mj2
5) Is Michael Johnson's heart still beating after that mauling from Khabib
6) 207 will not come close to 205
7) Sign that Wonderboy/Woodley rematch, fight of the night for sure.
8) Karolina still looked cute after the fight


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I am not a Conor hater, I was one of the only guys in this thread who predicted Conor would beat Nate in the rematch
> 
> I know Conors mind games work. Aldo and now Eddie, both destroyed before they have even got in the octagon. Look who Eddie has been in with in the past. Cerrone. Pettis RDA, all quality strikers and all landed clean on Eddie, He was dropped off straight lefts tonight ffs. Look how many lefts Chad took before he crumbled. Conor has a cracking left but its not made of cement, As i said no way is Eddies chin that weak. His arse fell out totally and he embarrassed himself
> 
> Conor v Khabib :mark: :mark: :mark:



Sorry, I didn't mean you personally. You just hear that a lot.

... and yeah, there's a good chance he might get mauled by Khabib like everybody else. But you know what? Tonight I really don't give a fook!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> 1) Wasn't Conor going to announce something? Maybe at the post fight presser.


Maybe a change of plans. If he was gonna make a big announcement he would have made it with millions of people watching, not at the press conference.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Surely he either goes back to 145 adn fight Aldo or he drops the belt??? But then again who the fuck knows


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

fook yea, won me some nice $$ too.


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Surely he either goes back to 145 adn fight Aldo or he drops the belt??? But then again who the fuck knows


McGregor riling up Woodley previously also haha, I think the dude just knows how to create attention around a PPV and make his money lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Conor/Khabib has to be next, especially with that whole fiasco with him signing contacts for Alvarez at this event. I can just imagine how bad the trash talk will be with Conor running rings around Khabibs terrible poverty trash talk. I mean with Conor you never know, he has KO ability but when Khabib takes it down he is elite. I think Conor may one day enter GOAT territory talk but its still too early. He has to defend a title first. I think he will eventually drop featherweight when he's done strolling around with two titles. Please do not do Conor/Diaz III.

I hope Tate reconsiders. The loss to Raquel Pennington is bad but I'm sure she could bounce back. I really just want to look at her. Woodley/Wonderboy is FOTN for me.

I wouldn't be surprised if Eddie was rattled. There's a mind games element, the loud Pro-McGregor crowd and just eating the first left playing around in his head. Conor was great in the fight but Eddie was just awful as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor vs Khabib 
Conor v Ferguson


Which one you wanna see????


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I'm not surprised. I picked Conor to win by KO in round 1. Happened in round 2, but I knew he would finish it early.

For those saying Khabib would be tough for McGregor, you're right. But McGregor would be tough for Khabib as well. He's never fought a striker like Conor. Conor has really good TDD too.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Conor/Khabib is next, why else would Conor set it up?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Conor vs Khabib
> Conor v Ferguson
> 
> 
> Which one you wanna see????


Conor V Woodley 



lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Post fight conference


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Godway said:


> Conor/Khabib is next, why else would Conor set it up?


He didn't. If you're referring to that backstage argument, it was Khabib who started it.

Khabib deserves the title shot, but it will most likely be McGregor vs Diaz 3 for the title.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Conor vs Khabib
> Conor v Ferguson
> 
> 
> Which one you wanna see????


Both would be intriguing fights. I think Conor would prefer Tony since it'll be a stand up fight but Ferguson has a very similar body shape to Nate and also has a great chin, can it stand the Conor left punch though?

With Khabib, Conor will have about 20 seconds per round to KO him before he's on the mat getting mauled. Khabib is all kinds of trouble and shit will look obviously corrupt if he doesn't get the next shot.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Conor V Woodley
> 
> 
> 
> lol



You know there are weight classes in MMA, right? Just like saying Woodley vs Stipe lol


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Khabib deserves the title shot, but it will most likely be McGregor vs Diaz 3 for the title.


Not a chance, not happening.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> You know there are weight classes in MMA, right? Just like saying Woodley vs Stipe lol


I was obviously trolling, that's why the lol was at the end. Im just referencing Conor and him Beefing but the difference is Conor has been at 170 before. I don't think Conor has the stones to step to him at 170 tho


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Not a chance, not happening.


Sure it will. They both agreed to a 3rd fight at lightweight after 202, and there's a lot of money in it.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I will NEVER doubt Conor again. This guy is a fookin freak of nature and we are blessed to see him fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seriously how the FUCK did Nate Diaz take shots by Conor for 5 rounds and still not get knocked out?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Seriously how the FUCK did Nate Diaz take shots by Conor for 5 rounds and still not get knocked out?


Nate isn't a toddler


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Surely he either goes back to 145 adn fight Aldo or he drops the belt??? But then again who the fuck knows


Surely he drops the strap. The weight cut to 145lbs must be a fucking nightmare for him. He looked horrendous on the scales for the Aldo fight. The 145 division is Max Holloways for the taking imo

As feeble as Eddies chin was tonight it makes you think how tough Nate Diaz is, He ate left after left in both fights and never really looked hurt at any stage. Thinking about it wasn't Eddie trying to shit on Nate in the build up :lmao. Dear o dear


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797693890493116416


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Gate was $17.7 million. Beat WM32.

Also, broke the UFC PPV buys record.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

CONOR HAD WOODLEY'S BELT CONFIRMED

Will Conor fight Woodley at 170 to become a 3 division champ?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Woodley vs Wonderboy rematch confirmed by Dana during post fight conference.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> CONOR HAD WOODLEY'S BELT CONFIRMED
> 
> Will Conor fight Woodley at 170 to become a 3 division champ?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797704615131226112
Edit: Tyron made it seem like he did indeed have a problem with it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Very strange scoring

One judge gave Woodley the 1st round 10/8 and the 4th 10/9. Do these judges know wtf they are watching?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/797704615131226112
> He had no problem with it.


notice at the end it says per White.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

WTF is wrong with Woodley? After his last fight he calls out retired dudes and guys who haven't won in 5 years. Now he's sitting at the press conference campaigning hard to fight against a much smaller guy. Is he gonna call out Joanna next?


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> WTF is wrong with Woodley? After his last fight he calls out retired dudes and guys who haven't won in 5 years. Now he's sitting at the press conference campaigning hard to fight against a much smaller guy. Is he gonna call out Joanna next?


What? Campaigning? He called it like it was, he said he would school him. He hasn't been 145 since sophomore year. Conor will stay in the toddler division.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Gate was $17.7 million. Beat WM32.
> 
> Also, broke the UFC PPV buys record.


And some people on here called Conor a no drawing midget :lol He holds the top 3 gate records and top PPV buys. He has the right to talk shit unlike some athletes acting like divas while absolutely sucking


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tough day for New York boys, cept Frankie


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

attituderocks said:


> And some people on here called Conor a no drawing midget :lol He holds the top 3 gate records and top PPV buys. He has the right to talk shit unlike some athletes acting like divas while absolutely sucking


I have never once seen anybody on here say Conor doesn't draw unkout


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Maybe it's because I'm hopped up on adrenaline (and alcohol) after both a Trump and McGregor victory this week, but if Conor says he'll knock out Khabib, I'll have no choice but to believe him, despite what my head tells me. Stylistically it's a terrible match up for McGOAT, but that's what they said about Mendes and Alvarez too.

Aldo, Khabib, Ferguson, Woodley, Nate. Lots of options from here. Whatever happens, you can be guaranteed the world will be watching. That can't be said about a lot of fighters. Long live the fookin' King.


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I have never once seen anybody on here say Conor doesn't draw unkout


It was in a thread about Conor dissing WWE a while back. Bunch of butthurt marks claim he is a no draw despite evidence of the contrary. At least insult him with something that can't be disproven through Google. :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

In the WWE section may be. Anybody who has half a brain cell about mma wouldn't say something so stupid


----------



## Provo (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Where is that fucking buffoon in here earlier who said the fans have no influence on who's the star, because this isn't the WWE?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Conor's uncensored post-fight interview with Rogan:





If that video doesn't work then the interview starts at 7:30 in Part 12 of the Daily Motion videos here:

http://watchwrestling.uno/watch-ufc-205-alvarez-vs-mcgregor/

or go here:

http://www.punditarena.com/mmaufc/sraftery/watch-conor-mcgregor-apologises-entire-ufc-roster/


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I had Wonderboy vs Woodley as a draw. Would love to see them do it again. There's no denying Woodley is world class caliber though. As much as I was rooting for Wonderboy, Woodley proved that he really is at that level.

Seriously though, has there ever been a better babyface than Wonderboy? It's like he was plucked straight out of The Waltons.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man when Woodley had that guillotene fucking locked in, there was a moment I thought for sure he was out, the nhestarts throwing those baby punches, that was fucking awesome. Wonderboy is fucking awesome.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Ariel is not getting out of Ronda's "penalty box" anytime soon.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Ariel is not getting out of Ronda's "penalty box" anytime soon.


I need an explanation...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Surely he drops the strap. The weight cut to 145lbs must be a fucking nightmare for him. He looked horrendous on the scales for the Aldo fight. The 145 division is Max Holloways for the taking imo
> 
> As feeble as Eddies chin was tonight it makes you think how tough Nate Diaz is, He ate left after left in both fights and never really looked hurt at any stage. Thinking about it wasn't Eddie trying to shit on Nate in the build up :lmao. Dear o dear


Eddie looks like a right idiot for talking shit about Nate, he did beforehand as well just claiming that Conor had only fought mediocre competition...apparently Aldo, Mendes and Nate are all mediocre according to this fool. But Eddie got absolutely schooled by Conor and barely put up any semblance of a fight, while Nate submitted Conor and almost beat him a second time...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man this card had everything 

2 weight world champion
Thrilling fight that ended with draw
Joanna retains
Romero superman flying knee
Frankie 
No more Cupcake 






















































*I LOVE THE UFC*


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Eddie still a little punch drunk in this interview. He looks fucking broken at the end.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rated R Maryse said:


> I need an explanation...


Ariel told the story on Thursday's MMA Beat that Ronda doesn't talk to him anymore. Right before the Holly Holm fight he was told by one of Ronda's people that he was "put in the penalty box". I assume because he didn't kiss Ronda's ass enough so he was officially on her shit list.

Now Ariel refuses to repeat Dana's bullshit (who keeps saying over and over again that Ronda is the biggest draw) and states the obvious fact that it's McGregor #1, Rousey #2. She's not gonna like that.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

"Everybody has a game plan until they get hit!﻿" 

i feel for Eddie he looked so fucking lost in the shuffle after he got dropped in the first minute but Conor is really one of the kind


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Ariel told the story on Thursday's MMA Beat that Ronda doesn't talk to him anymore. Right before the Holly Holm fight he was told by one of Ronda's people that he was "put in the penalty box". I assume because he didn't kiss Ronda's ass enough so he was officially on her shit list.
> 
> Now Ariel refuses to repeat Dana's bullshit (who keeps saying over and over again that Ronda is the biggest draw) and states the obvious fact that it's McGregor #1, Rousey #2. She's not gonna like that.


Ah okay. I thought he was trying to say Conor isn't the biggest star.

I like Ronda but she's batshit crazy and Conor is clearly a bigger star.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Romero flying knee was scary. Credit to Weidman to even make it back to his feet post fight. I can safely say if that was me I would've asked for a stretcher job.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Great night, great fights.


Mischa :sadpanda

God, I hate Yoel Romero. Cheating dick. And now hes fighting for the title...against Bisping.

JJ vs. KK :applause

Woodley is the new Benson Henderson. Great fighter, but hes annoying as fuck.

Conor :applause Im not a fan, but he is impressive af. EDIT: "The easiest dude in the division".


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I scored that Woodley/Wonderboy fight as a draw too. Rounds 2,3 and 5 for Wonderboy but Woodley with a 10-8 in round 4. Can't wait for the rematch.

Conor has so many avenues to go down now, I think he wants the Nate fight. He'd be stupid to go after Woodley, Khabib would be VERY bad for him, Ferguson is very tough too and there's no way he's killing himself to make 145 for an Aldo fight which makes me think Nate makes the most sense for him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

1 thing I will say about Conor v Woodley is a lot of people being realistic didn't give Conor much of a chance at 155...

But Woodley is waaaaay too big for him, big and strong as an ox.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rated R Maryse said:


> 1 thing I will say about Conor v Woodley is a lot of people being realistic didn't give Conor much of a chance at 155...
> 
> Woodley is waaaaay too big for him, big and strong as an ox.


Well considering Conor was the favourite for this fight I think most people gave him a chance at 155. The way he drains himself to make 145 isn't healthy. He looks in amazing shape at 155 and it's his natural weight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> 1 thing I will say about Conor v Woodley is a lot of people being realistic didn't give Conor much of a chance at 155...
> 
> But Woodley is waaaaay too big for him, big and strong as an ox.


Conor said it himself, you're going to need some attributes if you're going to stand a chance against him. Eddie had none. McGregor was quicker, stronger and more powerful. Woodley would at least be stronger and potentially more powerful so it should be a damn good fight.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

The results didn't embedded at first...










Another solid night. At least this worked out for me :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Well considering Conor was the favourite for this fight I think most people gave him a chance at 155. The way he drains himself to make 145 isn't healthy. He looks in amazing shape at 155 and it's his natural weight.


He was the favourite because he's Conor. A lot of people were saying the 155ers were too big for him, even though he looked like skeletor to make 145. I much prefer him at 155, 145 is just an insane cut for him to make.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rated R Maryse said:


> He was the favourite because he's Conor. A lot of people were saying the 155ers were too big for him, even though he looked like skeletor to make 145. I much prefer him at 155, 145 is just an insane cut for him to make.


Dude he was the much bigger fighter last night, taller and longer. He definitely doesn't look out of place at 155, it's his naturally healthy weight.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Conor is definitely the biggest draw in the company, Ronda is a distant second. Ronda making these penalty box lists. If Nunes knocks her out it might honestly be the best wrap up to 2016. :mj4

Not fond of Conor/Woodley talks. They really need to act on Conor/Khabib. The Woodley/Wonderboy rematch is good but Maia should also be up for a title shot, don't want to leave that hanging around.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Hell of a show. It really did have so much. Retirement, insane KO, build for next title fights, two total wars and a perfect McGregor performance while making history and cementing himself as THE ace of the sport if he wasn't already. Plus the best promo ever afterwards. Awesome show that deserves the records.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

attituderocks said:


> It was in a thread about Conor dissing WWE a while back. Bunch of butthurt marks claim he is a no draw despite evidence of the contrary. At least insult him with something that can't be disproven through Google. :lol


I remember that they got so butthurt that they wanted to see Conor fight Brock.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Dude he was the much bigger fighter last night, taller and longer. He definitely doesn't look out of place at 155, it's his naturally healthy weight.


Both fighters were billed as 5,9 and 154.5lbs which looked ridiculous to me. Conor was miles bigger in every aspect. No way are them two the same height. Reflecting back on the fight i cant believe how pathetic Eddie was. Embarrassing is a fair assessment


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I spent 5 hours this morning watching the entire show prelims and all and felt totally drained by the end of it. But in a good way. Hell of a show indeed. Only fight of the main ones (Khabib onwards) that wasn't at least really good was Tate/Pennington but even that had Tate's boobies intent on escaping to provide the drama. Weidman/Romero wasn't all that good actually but it had a great finish and you come for the big moments not the consistency. Khabib/Johnson was a close to a legalised massacre as you're gonna get. Just brutal. I don't think Conor fights again for a good while now but if he does it's hard not to give Khabib his title shot this time around. But then again Ferguson looks like a killer coming off a great win too. If you didn't see it Conor basically said in the presser that he's got a kid coming and he wants to focus on that and that if UFC want him back he basically wants shares in the company. So I think the most likely scenario is he's forced to vacate 145 and Khabib/Ferguson for interim 155 while Conor bleeds UFC for every penny he can get. And good on him for it too. He's likely made enough money this year alone to live off forever and without the amount that UFC needs to be making every year to pay off the debt they need him more than he needs them. Edgar/Stephens was one heck of a fight. BT fucking cutting to ads for the decision of a close fight and then coming back with Edgar being interviewed was AAARRGGGHHHH. Strawweight bout was a total dozefest until the 4th when Karolina showed up out of nowhere. I mean she got well and truly beaten but still came out of it a beloved hero off that one flurry in the 4th. J-CHECK though. Woodly/Wonderboy fight was great. And by that I mean the 4th was nuts and the rest of the fight was good but moments make fights. 47-47 seemed the right decision to me. If anyone should have nicked it I thought it would have been Thompson so Woodly getting the only decision was a surprise. Buffer with the shenanigans lel. Rematch will be BIG after this. Couldn't have gone any better from a business perspective. Conor/Alvarez was a spectacle as all Conor fights are. Brutally one sided. Conor must have some serious power in those hands because I'm constantly amazed at how much such weak (weak is totally the wrong word but you know what I mean, not massive hits) shots totally rock his opponents. Not sure anyone is gonna outbox him but he's vulnerable if you take him out of that game. Which is obviously easier said than done. BT trying to outdo themselves by butchering the interview lel.

If you're on the fence about getting into UFC and are kinda waiting for a good opening into it then this is the show to jump right into. But watch the pressers as well for the full effect.*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Rockhead said:


> Conor is definitely the biggest draw in the company.


Not just currently, but all time. He's definitely bigger than Lesnar ever was.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if Ronda/Nunes underperforms wherever Dana is projecting it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Conor's left hand might be one of the most deadliest weapons in the sport right now. The precision, range and speed at which he uses it just keeps planting guys on their arse. I could definitely see it hurting Tony Ferguson and Khabib IF it lands.

I feel for Tyron Woodley, I really do, the guy just can't seem to catch a break at the moment. Going for that guillotine was a huge error though, he wasted too much energy that ultimately might of cost him the fifth round. Do I feel the decision was fair? eh, I'd need to re-watch but live I felt he'd done enough to win. Wonderboy showed heart but I honestly don't feel like he did enough to dethrone the champion IMO. We certainly saw a few holes in his game last night. It turns out he's human after all.

Yoel Romero is a freak athlete. The dude is almost 40 years old and has the athleticism and body of a prime Cristiano Ronaldo. Good luck Bisping, you're gonna need it buddy. :lol

Joanna, bleh, she's a talented fighter for sure but her demeanour and attitude continues to rub me the wrong way. She's just a smaller less hot version of Honda.

Miesha :mj2 At least she choose to wear those tight pants for her last fight. kada

How on earth does Frankie Edgar keep surviving these shots? The dude is tougher than a block of granite.

Overall the event was a huge success for the UFC. They must be so pleased.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Didn't like Conor's press conferences leading up to this fight though he defiantly brought it in the cage this fight really shows what a monster Nate Diaz is taking all them punches from Conor.

Fight to make seems to be Nate or Khabib vs Conor, can't see Conor winning against Khabib unless he gets a quick knockdown.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

If Conor can keep his distance, defend and land shots like he did against Eddie I see no reason he can't give any of the guys in the division a hard fight. Khabib is a different animal though. Very interesting fight. Ferguson too. If he can land, that left can knock any of these guys down, but if they get through he's in trouble. 

All that said, no doubt Conor is a threat at 155. Eddie gets hit a lot but I've never seen that happen to him. No way these fighters can continue to say he's just all talk.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I know Khabib publicly called McGregor out and probably has the tools to defeat him but I honestly would prefer to see Tony Ferguson get the title shot next. His style & relentless cardio will mesh with Conor's for a potential FOTY contender IMO. That's if he can survive that left hand of course. And it's not like he doesn't deserve it, the dude is on a nine fight winning streak.

Khabib will probably get it though, especially after the way the UFC dicked him around prior to scheduling 205.

If that's the case then can they pleeeeeeeeeease attempt to make Tony Ferguson vs. Nate Diaz? Hell I'd even set that up as the co-main event to McGregor vs. Khabib. Or better yet, make it the headliner for UFC 209! 

BTW if I am Bisping I'd be getting down on my hands and knees, begging, Dana & Ariel Emanuel to give the go ahead for a GSP or Nick Diaz fight early next year. Cause Jacare & Romero are going to violently molest him. :mj2

Poor Demian Maia's going to need to wait even long for his title shot. :francis


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I am not looking forward to Bisping/Romero. Jesus.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Conor's left hand might be one of the most deadliest weapons in the sport right now. The precision, range and speed at which he uses it just keeps planting guys on their arse. I could definitely see it hurting Tony Ferguson and Khabib IF it lands.
> 
> I feel for Tyron Woodley, I really do, the guy just can't seem to catch a break at the moment. Going for that guillotine was a huge error though, he wasted too much energy that ultimately might of cost him the fifth round. Do I feel the decision was fair? eh, I'd need to re-watch but live I felt he'd done enough to win. Wonderboy showed heart but I honestly don't feel like he did enough to dethrone the champion IMO. We certainly saw a few holes in his game last night. It turns out he's human after all.
> 
> ...


Woodley just doesn't do it for me, He doesn't do enough, without that big bomb he is limited. The take down in the first round was more from a Wonderboy error than anything. When he did land the bomb in the 4th he made terrible decisions. He went from being in total control to being mounted and he can count himself very lucky that the round ended when it did.Round 5 he done absolutely nothing.He spent the majority of the fight with his back against the fence

Saying all that Wonderboy was well off his A game. Never seen him make as many mistakes and he nearly got punished to the maximum. I see Wonderboy winning the rematch convincingly if it happens


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Khabib deserves the next shot simply because he hyped it up and Ferguson beat Dos Anjos in a great fight and said naff all about a title shot. They're both worthy but Khabib/Conor is outdrawing Conor/Ferguson for sure. I think Khabib/Ferguson for an Interim belt is probably next for both though with Conor taking a year off before coming back. I don't think he's coming back until he gets his shares and that won't be a quick process if it's even a process at all and he'll be at home for the birth of his kid in May so unless he has another 3 month turnaround I'll be surprised to see him fight again before 2018. And if you're Conor he really doesn't need to another fight in the forseeable future. He can hold out and get every last penny out of UFC for his future fights and family comes first when you don't need your career anymore. He wouldn't be leaving money on the table either. He'll be back at some point and the 3rd Diaz fight will always be there for a massive payday and so will whoever's at the top of the LW Division. Or frankly whoever he faces will be a massive payday for him when he wants it. And UFC will just ride the Rousey train throughout 2017 like they did the Conor train this year assuming she beats Nunes and they'll be fine. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Khabib has actually done fuck all to deserve a title shot over Ferguson. His 'undefeated streak' mostly consists of Russian bums he beat between 2008 and 2011, some of them on the same night. Such fight. Much quality. In 2011, he racked up seven wins I think (I've been reading Wikipedia), with all but one finishing in the first round. The only big name of note he's beaten (again, I think) is Dos Anjos and that was by decision over two years ago. It's trendy to ride the Khabib train right now but he's not head and shoulders above Ferguson. If anything they should have a No.1 contenders fight while Conor's off doing his daddy thing.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

AryaAnark said:


> Khabib has actually done fuck all to deserve a title shot over Ferguson. His 'undefeated streak' mostly consists of Russian bums he beat between 2008 and 2011, some of them on the same night. Such fight. Much quality. In 2011, he racked up seven wins I think (I've been reading Wikipedia), with all but one finishing in the first round. The only big name of note he's beaten (again, I think) is Dos Anjos and that was by decision over two years ago. It's trendy to ride the Khabib train right now but he's not head and shoulders above Ferguson.* If anything they should have a No.1 contenders fight while Conor's off doing his daddy thing*.


Agreed.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

With Conor supposedly taking a break (maybe a year?) I can see Khabib and Ferguson fighting for an interim belt and the winner gets Conor next year at MSG (and of course he drops the FW belt).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Woodley did what he could once he knocked Wonderboy down. I still have the PPV on DVR so I'll give it a watch again but the choke looked tight and was on for a while. Wonderboy is a bit of a freak, imo. I think Woodley may have been looking for a bomb to hit while Wonderboy spent his time attacking, which probably explains being back against the cage. I kept thinking that it was a strained approach by Wonderboy who was hesitant at times when he had him against the cage. Wonderboy's kicks are great but he looked for them at times where he should have used his hands. I still have Woodley edging the fight. We might need a rematch soon but it just might be Maia getting on the winner like a snake and then becoming the champion. Like Maia is unreal at the moment. I don't know the business aspect of getting shares in the company but I know Dana will be wanting his moneymaker fighting again soon. Rousey (if she does not win) will probably retire right there. So maybe they can give Conor word on his demands and have him fight again in February/March before he takes a hiatus for his kid. Both Khabib/Ferguson have cases for the title. I'd prefer Khabib because he already called out McGregor, they had a scuffle backstage, and because of the whole ploy with him being used to get Alvarez/McGregor on for 205. Its a better sell. Dana even said he was yelling at him between rounds yesterday telling him to give him the title shot. Sure, Russian cans make up a bulk of his record but what he does on the ground is top notch and its a more marketable fight right now than Ferguson. And Ferguson already lost to Johnson who Khabib just took the soul of so... :mj


Also I can see the case for a Joanna/Karolina rematch. Tbh, that division isn't great. You are either getting Joanna/Claudia III, or the Karolina rematch. Joanna champion is really just gonna Mighty Mouse her division.

Also being the BISPING BELIEVER I am I think he'll beat Romero. Should do a sort of similar approach to Hendo 2 and combo in and out. He'll also probably get in Yoel's head. It was a real freak kick that beat Weidman, THE COUNT will be ready. But with all that said, what the heck is going on with Jacare?


----------



## attituderocks (Jul 23, 2016)

Holds 3/5 biggest gates and 3/5 highest PPV buyrates in UFC history :bow


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Great video explaining why Wonderboy didn't tap from that guillotine, he still showed tremendous heart for sure, but if Woodley had gone for that shallower grip that would have been game over. You see this quite a lot in the UFC to be fair.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Surprised Tate retired... other than that not much I'll remember about this card. It was pretty dull outside two or three brief flurries of excitement and until the last fight really. But when you are only really built around two fighters bringing people in constantly, this should be expected. If Ronda retires and Connor takes that lengthy break the UFC is in trouble.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

btw, I'm guessing UFC also fakes some of their fighters height?
Eddie didn't look anything like 5'9 ( the same height as Conor) last night, Conor looked like he had at least 1.5-2 inches on him, right?


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I was really impressed by the way Mcgregor took the center of the octagon and backed Eddie Alvarez up. If you re watch that fight pay close attention to how much space Conor has to his left/right and behind him. Now compare that to Alvarez, he had space to his left/right but was backed up towards the fence where Conor could dictate how Eddie moves and cut his angles a bit. I was very impressed with that element on it's own. In addition to that point, that he beat Eddie Alvarez who is a highly regarded Lightweight, that die hard fans had wanted in the ufc for many years, based on his resume' in Bellator, fighting Aoki, Chandler and Curran. That then went on to fight but did lose to Cerrone, but then redeemed that against Melendez, Pettis and destroyed RDA , for Mcgregor to beat him in the fashion that he did was impressive.

I also think that the time has come to make Yoel Romero vs Michael Bisping, based on the interaction those two had at the post fight interview and Bisping's ability to sell a fight, I actually think that could do well as perhaps one of the main fights during superbowl weekend.

I think that Tony Ferguson will get overlooked and Khabib will get the shot if it is at 155. Tony left money on the table last week after he won, he should of called out the winner of the mcgregor/alvarez fight...that would of started the anticipation for fans and created a demand to want to see that....instead he said nothing, however Khabib saw that opportunity and knew to start talking about fighting the winner of alvarez/mcgregor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kabraxal said:


> Surprised Tate retired... other than that not much I'll remember about this card. It was pretty dull outside two or three brief flurries of excitement and until the last fight really. But when you are only really built around two fighters bringing people in constantly, this should be expected. If Ronda retires and Connor takes that lengthy break the UFC is in trouble.


IF you were bored from last night, then do yourself a favor and just stop watching MMA (Y)


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> Surprised Tate retired... other than that not much I'll remember about this card. It was pretty dull outside two or three brief flurries of excitement and until the last fight really. But when you are only really built around two fighters bringing people in constantly, this should be expected. If Ronda retires and Connor takes that lengthy break the UFC is in trouble.


:WTF2

Other than the Tate Pennington fight i thought the card was brilliant. Weidman looked great until he unfortunately shot for the take down just as Romero was attempting the flying knee

JJ V KK was a intriguing match up with JJ totally dominating but never really hurting KK that much. When JJ got caught in the 4th the excitement levels increased but up until then watching JJ was a joy to me

Woodley v Wonderboy was a great fight. Slow to get going but that was to be expected while they worked each other out. Wonderboy was so cautious of Woodleys power yet controlled the fight from distance for the majority for me. That 4th round :sodone


I cant believe how mentally destroyed Edward was once the fight got going. He got dropped a couple of times off straight lefts. All the talk of Conor being a rest round and the easiest fight in the division etc made Edward look even more silly. He honestly looked like he did not want to be there and put in a embarrassing performance tbh. Conor improves with every fight. His striking in unrivalled in the UFC for me, his timing and range very impressive.You cant take your eyes away from the fight for a second when he is fighting. Another entertaining fight with plenty of knock downs

Overall i thought it was a great show and lived up to the hype. 200 is a good example of a show that did not live up to the hype. The prelims last night deliverd more than the whole 200 card for me


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Also being the BISPING BELIEVER I am I think he'll beat Romero. Should do a sort of similar approach to Hendo 2 and combo in and out. He'll also probably get in Yoel's head. It was a real freak kick that beat Weidman, THE COUNT will be ready. But with all that said, what the heck is going on with Jacare?


Yep I'm with you on that. Never EVER count out Bisping, idc what anyone says, the guy has the heart of a lion in that octagon. He'll own Romero in the pre fight build up and out work him in the fight imo.

Also I think it was Khabib who said Rockhold wants to fight in February so they may just make Jacare wait for Feb time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> He'll own Romero in the pre fight build up and out work him in the fight imo.


It's easy to "own" someone when your shit talk isn't in their language. Like talking shit to a dog....or a wall.


----------



## El Conquistador (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought the show was underwhelming and was way too drawn out. Every fight seemed to go deep into the rounds and there were so many of them. I'm an MMA guy, so I enjoy the intricacies and don't get bored watching a 5 round fight, but seeing Joanna and then Woodley go back to back as 25 minute fights a piece had all of my company lose interest. I had about 15 people over and I noticed the casual fan all became sidetracked until Conor came back on.

I agree with the guy who made that comment above. I think his point is valid, even though some are ridiculing him and saying "don't watch MMA if you didn't like last night".


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I thought the Woodley fight was the only fight I'd only go back and really watch or WANT a re-match of.

I did enjoy the event though. I don't really care much for UFC but I was brought in by the buzz of Madison Square Garden as well as charismatic stars like Conor McGregor, which just shows that charismatic people can DRAW you in. Take note WWE.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm going to try to keep this short and to the point:

- Ordered the PPV with friends, mostly casuals and I'm talking CASUAL. They loved it. "Best card so far" etc. 
- Khabib is a beast. Khabib tells it like it is and apparently the NY crowd doesn't take kindly to the truth. Khabib over Ferguson for #1 contender. Khabib played his cards right. 
- Nice to see Frankie get a W. Stephens now relegated back to irrelevancy. 

- Felt I could miss the Tate/Pennington fight and went to go get a bite. Friend texted me about Tate's retirement. I was initially shocked but realised it wasn't that surprising. The future is now, Tate and Ronda are on the way out. 
- Poor Weidman. When I saw that sequence I was reminded of the MVP/Cyborg Santos situation. For a minute I was really worried. All that blood didn't help. Nice confrontation between Romero and Bisping.
- Karolina proving me wrong. I knew she was tough but I was sure Joanna would be too much and let's be real she was. Karolina did get close and she battered Joanna's face.
- Wonderboy/Woodley has me nervous. I was pulling for Wonderboy and the nerves came from the fact that Woodley brings more to the table than people give him credit for. How anyone was so sure Wonderboy would win, I can't understand. My boy Wonderboy proved he is a warrior. I also felt pretty bad for Tyron when the whole controversy went down. He had his could briefly removed from his body. 
- A re-match for Joanna/Karolina in Poland and a re-match for Wonderboy/Woodley is cool with me. 

- Conor proving the doubters wrong win after win. Eddie having to eat a lot of his own words. He even went so far as shitting on Nate. He is one loss away from being a .500 fighter in the UFC, like he said Nate was. As I said before I like Eddie but he has a lot of embarrassment to get over. A compilation of his trash talk being shoved back into his face is being made somewhere.

- Conor the business man leveraging his position in the company to get a piece of the pie. Even having a kid for more leveraging power. 

:banderas

What a businessman. 

'Santa is back' - Dana White. Just in time for Christmas.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I know I am beating a dead horse here, but the UFC is fucking horrendous at pacing. There is no reason what so ever for 5 fights to go almost 3 and a half hours. 

Conor needs to fight Khabib next. I won't complain if Ferguson gets the next shot, but I really hope it's Khabib. Or Aldo. No money weight fight please.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll fight anyone who calls Khabib the #1 contender right now. 



Blackbeard said:


> Joanna, bleh, she's a talented fighter for sure but her demeanour and attitude continues to rub me the wrong way. She's just a smaller less hot version of Honda.


Watch yourself Blackbeard! :cussin:

Regarding Weidman,


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

UFC 205 delivered. :mcgregor


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Yoel Romero is a freak athlete. The dude is almost 40 years old and has the athleticism and body of a prime Cristiano Ronaldo. Good luck Bisping, you're gonna need it buddy. :lol
> 
> Joanna, bleh, she's a talented fighter for sure but her demeanour and attitude continues to rub me the wrong way. She's just a smaller less hot version of Honda.



Ronaldo ain't got shit on Romero. :kobe Although to be hones,t I'd rather have Ronaldo's physique. 



Difference between Joanna and Honda is how they treat their opponents after :mj, plus Joanna's antics seemed a lot more calculated whereas I think Honda is legmintely just a nasty mentally unstable person. e.g - Paige incident


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Difference between Joanna and Honda is how they treat their opponents after :mj, plus Joanna's antics seemed a lot more calculated whereas I think Honda is legmintely just a nasty mentally unstable person. e.g - Paige incident


I agree. Joanna has a healthy level of confidence. Ronda was completely delusional, talking about how she could beat male fighters.

There's something hugely likeable about Joanna. The opposite is true of Rousey.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DX-Superkick said:


> It's easy to "own" someone when your shit talk isn't in their language. Like talking shit to a dog....or a wall.


So he'll still own him then?

Bisping is a grade A talker, he's up there with Conor and Chael imo. He'll own Romero even if English was his first language.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@Machiavelli I just realized Bisping is doing an injection sign in that gif. :lmao:lmao:lmao



seabs said:


> *Khabib deserves the next shot simply because he hyped it up and Ferguson beat Dos Anjos in a great fight and said naff all about a title shot. They're both worthy but Khabib/Conor is outdrawing Conor/Ferguson for sure. *


You're probably right about Ferguson, saying nothing after thrashing Dos Anjos was a huge error on his part, that was a golden opportunity to get himself involved in the McGregor sweepstake's.

I disagree about Khabib vs. McGregor outdrawing Ferguson vs. McGregor. At this stage it's all about Conor, he could sell out stadiums fighting almost any top ten guy from FW to WW.



AryaAnark said:


> If anything they should have a No.1 contenders fight while Conor's off doing his daddy thing.


That's probably not a bad idea but I can't imagine Khabib will be too happy about it. :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Dude he was the much bigger fighter last night, taller and longer. He definitely doesn't look out of place at 155, it's his naturally healthy weight.


Im not saying otherwise, Im saying when he first announced he was going up to 145 agaisnt RDA people were claiming the LW's were just too big for him.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> - Conor proving the doubters wrong win after win. Eddie having to eat a lot of his own words. He even went so far as shitting on Nate. He is one loss away from being a .500 fighter in the UFC, like he said Nate was. As I said before I like Eddie but he has a lot of embarrassment to get over. A compilation of his trash talk being shoved back into his face is being made somewhere.


I wouldnt hold things said in the build up against him, when Conor is needling you like that he has to say something or look shook, but yeah I do recall Eddie on the mma hour after the first McG/Diaz fight (dont even think he'd signed to fight RDA yet) laughing about how both of them were sloppy brawlers, get wrecked by most top 10 lws and how Mendes wrote the blueprint on how to beat Conor and any fighter would be an idiot to not follow it, lel, I think he actually did have a good gameplan with leg kicks and wrestling but the first knockdown knocked all the sense out of him, went full retard and fought Conor the dumbest possible way anyone can, downright embarrassing, like watching a man fighting a boy. Was watching with a mate who's a big boxing fan but never watches mma, he was legit laughing his bollocks off the whole time and refused to believe Alvarez was considered an elite fighter. 

Must sting a fair bit for Mark Henry too, his whole beef with Kavanagh started cos he got majorly offended and went on a twitter rampage when coach K offhandedly said he thought Conor would ko Eddie in the second round, oops.


If Conor is out a while might as well do Khabib/Ferguson for no 1 contender, big fan of El Cucuy's current run but still think Khabib beats him, I said years ago in this thread that no one at fw would beat Conor and no one at lw would beat Khabib so a showdown of the two is the stuff of superfight dreams for me, the most elite wrestler vs the most elite striker, yes fucking please! plus as terrifying as Khabib looked while in control, him getting wobbbled a few times early on the feet just adds to the intrigue. Only problem is that means Khabib would have to get through another 2 camps without getting injured


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I know trash talk goes a long way but Ferguson has been active for the last 2 years winning all his fights, including the former champ RDA. Compare that to Khabib and it's night and day. Khabib needs to prove to me, the paying customer, that he can stay healthy. And who has Khabib beaten? Even people here say he's only fought cans.

It's not the same for Khabib as it was Dom Cruz. Cruz beat and embarrassed legit killers and relinquished his title voluntarily. And when the log of contenders who built themselves up in his absence had all fought, he got his shot after. He didn't leap legit and active fighters, he waited in line. That's what Khabib needs to do. It's not 2013/14 anymore. He needs to earn a title shot and Michael Johnson isn't that fight.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

@Blackbeard

So, you got off the hook with THE GOAT retiring :mj. Fancy a wager on Fat Honda?






I got Lioness. You can change my stuff to whatever you see fit if you win. Just sign the contract big boi :kermit


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I know trash talk goes a long way but Ferguson has been active for the last 2 years winning all his fights, including the former champ RDA. Compare that to Khabib and it's night and day. Khabib needs to prove to me, the paying customer, that he can stay healthy. And who has Khabib beaten? *Even people here say he's only fought cans.*
> 
> It's not the same for Khabib as it was Dom Cruz. Cruz beat and embarrassed legit killers and relinquished his title voluntarily. And when the log of contenders who built themselves up in his absence had all fought, he got his shot after. He didn't leap legit and active fighters, he waited in line. That's what Khabib needs to do. It's not 2013/14 anymore. He needs to earn a title shot and Michael Johnson isn't that fight.


Then they have no idea what they're talking about or just recently started watching the sport. RDA is certainly not a "can."

Khabib is the only guy in the division at the moment who can give Conor a legit challenge. He's definitely the most worthy #1 contender.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Khabib is the only guy in the division at the moment who can give Conor a legit challenge. He's definitely the most worthy #1 contender.


Tony Ferguson?

9 fight win streak, he is a lengthy fighter who can give Conor problems


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Michael Myers said:


> Tony Ferguson?
> 
> 9 fight win streak, he is a lengthy fighter who can give Conor problems


Too hittable. He wouldn't fare well against Conor's speed, timing, and precision.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bisping should def talk some Gay Jesus stuff, to see how Romero reacts. :lmao




Probably by doing this :done


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Then they have no idea what they're talking about or just recently started watching the sport. RDA is certainly not a "can."
> 
> Khabib is the only guy in the division at the moment who can give Conor a legit challenge. He's definitely the most worthy #1 contender.


RDA is the only top guy Khabib has beaten. And that was by decision over two years ago. His undefeated record is a joke. I could get a record like his by inviting bums from my local pub to fight me, which is pretty much what the first 16/17 people on his record were. He beat Johnson fair and square, fine, but don't forget it took him ages to get the sub on a guy who has half the ground game Conor has, plus he was fucking ROCKED in the first round by a guy who has a quarter the striking game Conor has.

Khabib fights Conor? Khabib gets knocked out in the first round.

(I know I'm being hyperbolic here but I still haven't calmed down from the weekend, so let let me apologise









































































TO ABSOLUTELY NOBODY)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Basically Conor/Khabib comes down to this, can Conor knock out Khabib before he takes him down? We've barely seen any of Conor's ground game so far


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> I wouldnt hold things said in the build up against him, when Conor is needling you like that he has to say something or look shook, but yeah I do recall Eddie on the mma hour after the first McG/Diaz fight (dont even think he'd signed to fight RDA yet) laughing about how both of them were sloppy brawlers, get wrecked by most top 10 lws and how Mendes wrote the blueprint on how to beat Conor and any fighter would be an idiot to not follow it, lel, I think he actually did have a good gameplan with leg kicks and wrestling but the first knockdown knocked all the sense out of him, went full retard and fought Conor the dumbest possible way anyone can, downright embarrassing, like watching a man fighting a boy. Was watching with a mate who's a big boxing fan but never watches mma, he was legit laughing his bollocks off the whole time and refused to believe Alvarez was considered an elite fighter.
> 
> Must sting a fair bit for Mark Henry too, his whole beef with Kavanagh started cos he got majorly offended and went on a twitter rampage when coach K offhandedly said he thought Conor would ko Eddie in the second round, oops.
> 
> ...


Conor masterfully kept Alvarez at bay with his arm maneuvering and remained perfectly calm. You can tell from the pressers that Alvarez was nervous and probably wasn't calm at all during the fight. It was a calculated mental game of timing and speed for Conor and I'm sure that fucked with Alvarez's head and made him restrain from going for a takedown. The multiple knockdowns certainly didn't help his self esteem, ether. He seemed too focused on Conor's hand-motions and that's probably why he forgot about the leg kicks?

Khabib is a phenomenonal wrestler, a phenomenonal dodger, but his standup isn't really the best when it comes to offensive striking. You're right about the contrasting styles making for a great fight because Khabib ends him on the ground while Conor outstrikes hi. Both guys are good at defending against the other's stance and both are emotionally in control. I'd pick Khabib to win, but I wouldn't be surprised if Conor beats him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> We've barely seen any of Conor's ground game so far


He's vulnerable when he's gassed, as Nate Diaz showed everybody. But he has also defended against Chad Mendes, an excellent wrestler, and Eddie Alvarez, another excellent wrestler who repeatedly professed he knew that wrestling was how to beat Conor. You have TDD like Conor, you don't need to wrestle.

How many wrestling specialist do you want him to knock out before you except that in any fight that starts standing up, striking >>> wrestling.

Start the fight on the floor and sure, wrestling >>> striking, but until that happens, Khabib and every other Feather or Lightweight fucker who can't fight on his feet is going to struggle against Conor.

Michael Johnson wobbled Khabib in that first round. Michael fucking Johnson. Jaysus fucking Christ. I fear for Khabib's long term health if he steps in the octagon with Conor.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

when RDA smashed Pettis, I took that as confirmation Khabib was the best fighter at 155 and the unofficial true champ, remained that in absentia and doesnt appear to have stagnated with the time off, the Horcher fight doesnt really count but mauling MJ was a legit impressive win (as it was for Nate), thus if you want to truly be The Fuckin Man at lw you need to beat Khabib and thats true for Tony or Conor.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

First of all, Khabib's grappling is on a whole different level, compared to Eddie. If you saw in the Michael Johnson fight, all he needs is one underhook and you're fucked. Not saying he will do that to Conor but he's got way more ways to take you down, not just a double leg.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Khabib vs. Ferguson to decide who fights Conor, while Conor can take his time off. If he wants time off. He's got the hot hand right now, it's kind of hard to walk away when you're at your peak, and he's pretty much at his peak right now. Maybe he can go fight Diaz for the finale on the same card as Khabib/Ferguson, that would be fun. 

I do think Khabib vs. Conor is a much more interesting match up, not that Conor vs. Ferguson isn't as well. You can talk all you want about the context of Khabib's record, undefeated is undefeated and sells well as a storyline in the fight game.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Conor to defend against Aldo maybe? :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anark said:


> Michael Johnson wobbled Khabib in that first round. Michael fucking Johnson. Jaysus fucking Christ. I fear for Khabib's long term health if he steps in the octagon with Conor.


You're acting like MJ has pillows for fists or something :mj Tbf on Khabib I get the feeling he wanted to bang, he mentioned something like that during press week, he was probably keen to put on a show for the MSG crowd and get his name in the McGregor sweepstake's with a stoppage.

Conor's left hand and overall striking is deadly for sure, it can definitely cause Khabib issues, but that's what makes this such a fascinating match up. Conor's TDD has improved for sure though, but has it improved enough to stop the likes of Khabib?

Khabib probably did himself a favour by getting wobbled. He's shown vulnerability which might now entice Conor to defend against him.

EDIT - @Cashmere You must be high if you think I'd pick Honda for any bet. :mj4


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Khabib put on an absolute clinic and you are focusing on the 15 seconds that Johnson won. Wow.

No need WHAT SO EVER to have Khabib fight Tony to determine a true number one contender. Keep them on parallel paths and you have two title fights lined up, not one.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

John Kavanagh on The MMA hour with Ariel giving his opinions on certain things

Believes that a Conor v Khabib fight will be a very similar outcome to Edward. Says Khabib is a great wrestler but he could not deal with Conors striking

Said Ferguson is very easy to hit and like Khabib could not deal with Conors striking

Believes that Nate Diaz is number 2 at 155lbs and thinks he is still Conors toughest opponent in the division. Thinks Nate turned a corner after the MJ fight and Nate beats both Khabib and Ferguson

Thinks Max Holloway is number 2 at 145lbs

Was totally confident that Edward was a very easy fight for Conor and that it was a total mismatch which he knew when the fight was signed. Didn't think it was possible for Conor to lose the fight

Has no idea when Conor will fight next but was adamant that Conor wont fight again until he has guarantees regarding more money 

Overall it was a great interview and Kavanagh comes across as a very intelligent guy. Has a great mma brain. Also worth pointing out that he predicted Conor would stop Edward 3 minutes into the second round. He was 4 seconds out 

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/14/13618640/the-mma-hour-with-john-kavanagh-in-studio-demian-maia-in-studio-tyron

Kavanagh starts at 1 hour 24


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure what this talk of Khabib taking ages to submit MJ is about, he wasn't even attempting any submission up until the point he locked the kimura in. For 2 and a half rounds it was all Ground n Pound where the ref could have stopped it at any point. It was a massacre.

Khabib is an ELITE grappler, one of the best in the game along with Maia. He's a totally different animal to Mendes and Alvarez, totally different animal. Conor doesn't get up once Khabib takes him down imo. The way he dominated RDA was incredible, sure RDA got better over time but Khabib was injured for 2 years after that, no doubt if he kept putting performances on he would have been the Lightweight champion.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit did anyone else know that there is two events on the same day this week?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

To be fair, Kebab vs McChicken does market itself.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Shit did anyone else know that there is two events on the same day this week?


Definitely looking forward to Moose/Hall more, not so interested in Bader/Nog but I'll catch the replay anyway. Putting my money (not literally) on Moose to stop Hall, he's on a tear up atm.



Anark said:


> To be fair, Kebab vs McChicken does market itself.


It would, especially if they do it in Russia :trips5


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> Not sure what this talk of Khabib taking ages to submit MJ is about, he wasn't even attempting any submission up until the point he locked the kimura in. For 2 and a half rounds it was all Ground n Pound where the ref could have stopped it at any point. It was a massacre.
> 
> Khabib is an ELITE grappler, one of the best in the game along with Maia. He's a totally different animal to Mendes and Alvarez, totally different animal. Conor doesn't get up once Khabib takes him down imo. The way he dominated RDA was incredible, sure RDA got better over time but Khabib was injured for 2 years after that, no doubt if he kept putting performances on he would have been the Lightweight champion.


I genuinely believe Khabib gets KO'd if he fights Conor.

MJ was tagging him pretty badly the other night early in the first. If MJ was able to hit him and hurt him, you can be damn sure Conor would, and he'd probably hurt him a lot worse.

Also, Khabib is a highly strung guy. Look at how wound up he got over the Ariel Helwani thing last week. He takes himself way too seriously, which Aldo proved is a glaring weakness against McGregor's mental warfare. I have no doubt Khabib would go into the fight ready to kill Conor, and that's the reason he'd get caught. Gotta think Conor would crack him early off the counter.

You also have to consider that Khabib's record isn't half as impressive as it seems at a glance. Most of it is padded out with a bunch of Russian nobodies. His demolition of RDA is the only hugely impressive win I can think of.

A week ago I'd have agreed that Khabib would be a nightmare match-up, but McGregor looked unbelievable on Saturday, and Khabib looked average on the feet.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Zydeco said:


> I genuinely believe Khabib gets KO'd if he fights Conor.
> 
> MJ was tagging him pretty badly the other night early in the first. If MJ was able to hit him and hurt him, you can be damn sure Conor would, and he'd probably hurt him a lot worse.
> 
> ...


For sure, I definitely think Conor has a chance of knocking out Khabib. He's as precise as anyone in the game today. Khabib's stand up isn't the greatest and he got wobbled against MJ which was worrying but man, if he takes Conor down the fight is over. 

Even if Conor survives one round with Khabib on top he'll be so damn gassed (and that's nothing to do with Conor's cardio, it's not as bad as people think). You guys have to understand that when you're under someone, fighting to get them off you, it takes a hell of a lot out of you. Just look at MJ, the punches he was throwing in round 2 were so tired and laboured. Conor won't be able to throw punches as precise and deadly after a round with Khabib on top. It'll make taking Conor down even easier with each passing round. Khabib's ground game shits on anyone Conor has fought before, I rate him as the best in the UFC along with Maia and DC.

That's why I think if Khabib takes him down early in round 1 he wins the fight. Conor has about 10/20 seconds at the start of each round to KO Khabib. But hey, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Khabib is an AMAZING grappler, but he looked shit on the feet, and was getting tagged so easily.

Also calling Conor a Chicken is the stupidest insult I've ever heard from a fighter. I dont think his translator told him what "chicken" means. Being a Champion and going up 1 or even 2 weight classes to fight Champions/top 10 fighters...I'd say thats the opposite of Chicken.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Ferguson is very hittable, but so was Diaz and look what happened in the first fight between him and Conor. McGregor is a great fighter, but he is beatable for sure. Reach plays its part in fights like it or not, and Tony would negate the reach advantage Conor had against Alvarez for example. Tony also has a great chin and hits harder than Diaz and Nate was able to rock Conor.

Not an easy fight by any means.

The fight with Khabib comes down to one thing. Can Conor hurt Khabib before he gets hold of him? Conor's striking is way better than Khabib's but the Russian's grappling is arguably the best in the business. if he gets Conor down i reckon it would be a mauling.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Definitely looking forward to Moose/Hall more, not so interested in Bader/Nog but I'll catch the replay anyway. Putting my money (not literally) on Moose to stop Hall, he's on a tear up atm.


First time I saw Mousasi fight I thought his name was something like Gaygarden Saucy because of the way the commentator pronounced it. Now that's all I think of when I see him.

Gaygarden Saucy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Michael Myers said:


> Ferguson is very hittable, but so was Diaz and look what happened in the first fight between him and Conor. McGregor is a great fighter, but he is beatable for sure. Reach plays its part in fights like it or not, and Tony would negate the reach advantage Conor had against Alvarez for example. Tony also has a great chin and hits harder than Diaz and Nate was able to rock Conor.
> 
> Not an easy fight by any means.
> 
> The fight with Khabib comes down to one thing. Can Conor hurt Khabib before he gets hold of him? Conor's striking is way better than Khabib's but the Russian's grappling is arguably the best in the business. if he gets Conor down i reckon it would be a mauling.


Ferguson was getting put on his ass repeatedly vs Landon Vannata a couple of months ago. I think Nate is one of the very few guys who can comfortably stand and trade with Conor. Plus, I think Conor learned a lot after the first Diaz fight. He knows how to deal with taller guys who have greater reach.

Khabib would be the right fight to make. People can try to predict how it would go down, but no one truly has any clue. It would be very unpredictable, because it would all depend on which one of them can impose their will and implement their gameplan. Khabib would be by far the best grappler Conor has faced, and Conor would be by far the best striker Khabib has faced.

I still think we'll see McGregor vs Diaz III instead, though.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Gee, I wonder what this could possibly be about.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798579764336492544


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

> “No, come on,” Jedrzejczyk said on Monday’s edition of The MMA Hour. “She lost the fight. It was like 10-8 every round. Maybe the fourth round she was dangerous for like 10 seconds. In Woodley and Thompson, Thompson deserved the rematch, you know, the fight was so close. But come on, she can’t talk about the rematch. I heard she was running to Dana [White] right after the fight and asking for the rematch, but come on, come on. “She’s tough, but I’m a champion because I’m so humble in the gym, I’m so humble everyday,” Jedrzejczyk said. “I’m hard on myself, I learn everyday, and I’m making the right decision in my life and fighting career. Karolina was tough. I didn’t disrespect her before the fight. I had really tough fights with Claudia Gadelha, Valerie Letourneau, so it wasn’t the toughest fight for me. I was so dominant in this fight, I felt so great, I felt like I could do more, but I did just enough. Okay, she dropped me in the fourth round, but that’s all, so she was just dangerous for like 15 seconds, that’s all. I felt great, and I’m good. She was not the toughest, but I expected very tough fight from her. She was the challenger, and I know that Polish chicks are tough.”


Joanna ducking. She's not wrong, she completely dominated the fight aside from Karolina's late burst, but she's underselling that. Joanna was hurt pretty bad. I don't really recall Karolina ever looking hurt in that fight, and she took a shit ton of punishment. 

Who else you gonna fight though?


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony was preparing to fight Khabib, Vammata was a late replacement who Ferguson probably under-estimated. Either way he won the fight and is is on a 9 fight winning streak. He has done more to earn a shot than Khabib in my view. Khabib is awesome but he did get injured and was out for two years whilst Tony was racking up wins.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Godway said:


> Joanna ducking. She's not wrong, she completely dominated the fight aside from Karolina's late burst, but she's underselling that. Joanna was hurt pretty bad. I don't really recall Karolina ever looking hurt in that fight, and she took a shit ton of punishment.
> 
> Who else you gonna fight though?


*She never looked like being finished off but she did get totally dominated for 25 minutes outside of that one very brief opening. But Joanna doesn't really have knockout power so saying that isn't a great defence for her getting a rematch. Gadelha deserved an instant rematch infinitely more than Karolina does and should probably get the next shot again if she beats Casey. That was a close fight unlike Saturday. I expect Karolina to face someone else next and if she beats them then they go for a rematch in Poland because you may as well book Joanna for money fights when there's nothing else on the table. And then hope Rose, Paige and/or Alexa rack up enough wins that they can keep giving Joanna marquee fights. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Godway said:


> Joanna ducking. She's not wrong, she completely dominated the fight aside from Karolina's late burst, but she's underselling that. Joanna was hurt pretty bad. I don't really recall Karolina ever looking hurt in that fight, and she took a shit ton of punishment.
> 
> Who else you gonna fight though?


And people wonder why I can't stand her. unk2

There's no clear cut #1 contender at the moment anyway. A rematch isn't going to harm the division.

If I were the UFC I'd stick the rematch Poland.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I forgot about Alexa Grasso. She looked legit against cans, should try hot shotting her to see if she doesn't get demolished like PVZ did.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> And people wonder why I can't stand her. unk2
> 
> There's no clear cut #1 contender at the moment anyway. A rematch isn't going to harm the division.
> 
> If I were the UFC I'd stick the rematch Poland.


You can't stand her because she's telling the truth?? :kobe

Arguably she lost to Claudia the first fight, and immediately took the rematch and won. No ducking there, and already been mentioned earlier, but she schooled Karolina in 4 out of the 5 rounds. 


To me, the biggest threat currently to Joanna is Jessica Andrade


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> You can't stand her because she's telling the truth?? :kobe
> 
> Arguably she lost to Claudia the first fight, and immediately took the rematch and won. No ducking there, and already been mentioned earlier, but she schooled Karolina in 4 out of the 5 rounds.
> 
> ...


Andrade should be serving a suspension from USADA before she ever gets to JJ.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'll give her the benefit of hte doubt until she actually get's caught. :side:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Edward after the Conor fight




> Congrats to Connor and his camp on an amazing accomplishment , these guys continue to deliver ,hats off to you fellas . As for my performance , the only thing I can honestly say was I fucking blew it ... I did nothing I trained , I did the complete opposite of what we planned on a daily basis for 10 weeks . To sum up our plan in a sentence it was "Go left and mostly wrestle " instead I circled into his left hand and mostly boxed . Fighting the way I did was a for sure death sentence and the result was fitting . I say it all the time, there is really small margin for error at this level and I paid for my mistakes . I managed to make it to the biggest stage and audience in my long career and fucked it all up when I arrived , my heart sincerely hurts and when I dwell on it I fill up with regret and anger . If there was a list of what not to do against an Opponent of this nature I did them all on Saturday . I am disappointed in myself and this is not a reflection of my coaches , training Partners , and the endless hours of training I commit to this sport . Every Time I get into the cage I negotiate being vulnerable and possibly embarrassed against the opportunity to do something great and Grow more . I always choose the latter regardless of the uncomfortability and anxiety it brings to me , I think this choice is the only reason I ever succeeded in the first place . I thought in my head at least making a lot of money would make me happy but I am having a lot of trouble enjoying myself regardless of the check thats going to be written , I am very uneasy and discontent for the most part . I am lucky to have my wife and my child at a time like this to help me laugh and smile and let me know everything's gonna be all right , they are my saving Grace , without them I am a shell of a man . Besides the outcome I thoroughly enjoyed fight week and the lead up , it was a lot fun . I have never defined myself off one win and I'll never define myself off one loss ,I simply had a bad night .. I'll have the opportunity again to have a good one ,, and I'll make the Walk to see what I got Everytime . Thanx for listening -EA




Edward before the fight was even signed



> ""I don’t know him personally, but thank God he’s good at talking because he can’t fight for (expletive)," Alvarez said. "Look, in this sport – the good thing about the UFC and MMA in general is a lot of it’s based on perception. They’re very good at tweaking this perception. If I can put the right guy with the right mouthpiece in front of the right opponents, we can build a champion, but he doesn’t really have to beat the best guys; we just have to give him the right match-ups. This is what this guy’s been given. Any real fighter, anybody who knows the sport of MMA, sees the style match-ups that he picks and understands this guy is not putting himself in any danger. He’s not fighting anyone who he feels he can lose to.



:duck


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:flair4:eddie

That was the biggest humbling in a loooong time


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Stun Gun vs. Tarec Saffiedine has been added to 207.



> *UFC 207*
> 
> Amanda Nunes vs. Ronda Rousey
> Dominick Cruz vs. Cody Garbrandt
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/11/tarec-saffiedine-gets-replacement-dong-hyun-kim-at-ufc-207-in-las-vegas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798961806181969920


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Here's UFC 206











What a way to end the year.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

206 has certainly benefited from injuries. It still lacks a certain French, Canadian chap though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799015923013169152
:mj

in b4 Dana does Conor/Nate III and Khabib faces some random fuck in Bellator :done


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Conor/Khabib is by far the fight I want next for Conor. While I would also be okay with Aldo or Ferguson, Khabib is a clear number 1 for me.

206 has really benefited from those 205 fights falling through. Casuals might not flock to it, but hardcores will love it.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*@ Hanoi*: As I said in a previous post, I applauded Eddie for attempting to trash talk but he said a lot of things that make him look really bad now. He played himself. 

One thing I remember that Eddie told Ariel in an interview after he won the title off RDA. He said that he does better when he has fear, he feared RDA because he is a beast and he said that helped him. He never took Conor seriously and may have played a big factor in his downfall. I am not saying that's why he lost or taking anything away from Conor but he should have taken him more seriously. It might not have saved him in the fight but it for sure would saved him from underselling the guy that took him apart in the end which in turn made him look incredibly bad. I remember thinking, when he told people that he didn't fear McGregor at all, well this is a bad thing for you Eddie according to your comments about fearing your opponent.

*Eddie's coach, Mark Henry on Conor*: 



> *“You cannot teach someone how to swing like that. It takes hips, it takes a certain shoulder, it takes a flick of the wrist.”
> 
> “It’s so many tiny mechanics. Like what it takes to make an eyeball work is the same thing that it takes to make the perfect swing. You know? Like Babe Ruth. I just compare Conor, his swing, to Babe Ruth, man. I always watch tape of it but to be that close and watch it, was a whole other thing. It comes along once in a lifetime or once every 100 years or what not. God has just blessed him with a swing that I will probably never see again.
> 
> ...


That's some high praise. Full article: http://www.punditarena.com/mmaufc/sraftery/eddie-alvarezs-coach/

- - - - 

Here is the transcript of Eddie's corner. It paints quite a picture and I would love to see more of these:



> The approach to cornering on the opposite side of the cage was very different. Alvarez has spoken before about how there is a lot of code involved in Mark Henry’s coaching and corner instructions. That should be apparent from the transcript below. Alvarez has also said that his initial transition to Henry’s camp was not so smooth due to the fact that he wasn’t yet familiar with these codes.
> 
> Based on the tone of the instructions being yelled from the corner on Saturday night, it appears that Alvarez was once again struggling to execute Henry’s plan.
> *
> ...


Link to the article and Conor's corner: http://www.punditarena.com/mmaufc/s...r-and-eddie-alvarezs-corner-audio-at-ufc-205/


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Here's UFC 206
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The year is gonna end with UFC 207 which is even a better card.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

No wonder he got drilled with a corner like that

:duck


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> No wonder he got drilled with a corner like that
> 
> :duck


It's like reading the transcript of the last moments of a flight recording before a crash.

"Don't go outside again..."

"Eddie, please listen..."


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> It's like reading the transcript of the last moments of a flight recording before a crash.
> 
> "Don't go outside again..."
> 
> "Eddie, please listen..."


:lmao

Like Edward the corner was a total shambles. Henrys words on Conor make it sound like they had no idea he was that good or dangerous. I know watching up close makes it a lot easier to identify his attributes but fuck me, Its not exactly a well kept secret. Edward and his whole team had totally not prepared properly it seems like


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> :lmao
> 
> Like Edward the corner was a total shambles. Henrys words on Conor make it sound like they had no idea he was that good or dangerous. I know watching up close makes it a lot easier to identify his attributes but fuck me, Its not exactly a well kept secret. Edward and his whole team had totally not prepared properly it seems like


Would love to hear his honest opinion on what he thinks Frankie's chances are to beat Conor after what he witnessed :hmm:

*On a side note*: Khabib vs Conor is a very real possibility and Rush isn't here. Dark times.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> *On a side note*: Khabib vs Conor is a very real possibility and Rush isn't here. Dark times.


Dana allegedly is in Russia right now looking for a stadium :banderas


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Dana allegedly is in Russia right now looking for a stadium :banderas


As soon as he mentioned Russia being one of the places they'll be going next, my balls started tingling. 

Can we unban Rush when that fight happens? @seabs


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Would love to hear his honest opinion on what he thinks Frankie's chances are to beat Conor after what he witnessed :hmm:
> 
> *On a side note*: Khabib vs Conor is a very real possibility and Rush isn't here. Dark times.


I like Frankie but have always been of the opinion that Conor would totally butcher him. Conor would look like a monster stood next to Frankie. I am glad Edward took the beating that made Henry and the whole camp realise that Conor is serious. I would take no joy in seeing Frankie get destroyed


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SonoShion said:


> The year is gonna end with UFC 207 which is even a better card.


I know, I was talking about overall, with 205,206 and 207 being amazing cards.


By the way, can't stop watching that combo that knocked out Eddie, Conor was rattling his head like a pinball machine lol


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Rush got banned? da fuck?

I thought he was just avoiding the thread cos every Conor win was making him look more hopelessly clueless about MMA :torres

either that or he'd just killed himself when Faber announced his retirement.



Anark said:


> First time I saw Mousasi fight I thought his name was something like Gaygarden Saucy because of the way the commentator pronounced it. Now that's all I think of when I see him.
> 
> Gaygarden Saucy.


Gayguard Bukaki, imo.

he beats Hall this time, dont give much of a shit tbh, lost interest in this card when Gunni v The Dong was off. Only worth watching now for the GOD Artem.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Crazy. Was watching Dan Hardy's analysis of the first Moose/Hall fight and both he and Brad Pickett reckon Mousasi will be either #1 contender or MW champ by the end of 2017. I can certainly see it happening if he wins this fight which I think he will and then go on to beat one of the big boys (Rockhold, Jacare etc).


----------



## Simpsons Modern Life (May 3, 2013)

*Tyron Woodley's details of his mid fight conversation with Stephen Thompson!!*










Tyron Woodley is one of my favourite UFC fighters, he seems to have a lot of respect for his opponents and the business, as well as life itself, and he's also a great fighter, when he beat Robbie Lawler I was well made up as many people didn't think he would do it, and then when the fight ended so quickly it was like 'Woah', I'm so glad that he got the title, however when he fought Stephen Thompson recently, even though I wanted Woodley to win and glad he retained, I couldn't help gain a massive amount of respect for Stephen Thompson, not only for not giving in during the fight but he was so humble and gracious within his loss too and I thought he was great, he gave Tyron a run for his money and put up a great fight also, however it seemed like the guys had a bit of conversation within the octagon also, as mentioned here.



> "I was calling his kicks out to him. I said, I know what you're about to do. You're about to throw that wheel kick aren't you?" Woodley said. "[Thompson] said, 'no, I was about to throw a one-two-high kick'. I said, you throw that kick I'm punching you. We were having a whole conversation. I said, you're about to blitz, remember last time you blitzed I knocked your ass down with that right hand? You come in again, I'm blasting you with this right hand."
> 
> It was playful, but it was also two fighters in the prime of their careers enjoying a challenge from each other.
> 
> "It was enough fun in there to allow us to be martial artists, but there was [also] enough respect," Woodley said. "I respected him already."


Also, another part worth noting, which just goes to show just how good Stephen Thompson was, and how he did give Tyron a run for his money was the following :



> One of the key moments of the welterweight title fight was the choke that seemed to last forever. It was almost a microcosm of the entire fight itself, with Thompson's resilience at war with Woodley's unending pressure.
> 
> "I got to preface everything I say because everyone wants to take it out of context: [Thompson] does not have a large head," Woodley said. "He was dry heaving, he was panicking. At moments, I thought he was going to tap or pass out. So, I said, you know what? Tyron, just keep squeezing the sh-t out of him. Do not care. Squeeze, squeeze, squeeze. Then when that little nugget popped out at the top, I was like — Oh. My, God."


Honestly, this was easily fight of the night for me on that card and both guys put up a great fight, I'm glad Tyron retained, I did feel he won the fight also to be honest, but the decision did at least get him to keep the title, I've got nothing but huge respect for both these guys, but I did want to share this article here, as I thought many of you guys would have wanted to read this also, so let me know what you think.

Source : https://champions.co/p/ufc-205-tyron-woodley-stephen-thompson-funny-conversation/4146541​


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

If the UFC secures a venue in Moscow then it's on like Donkey Kong.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Y'all are nuts if you think Conor is going to defend the Lightweight title in Khabib's backyard. It ain't happening. unk2

Anyways speaking of Khabib....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/799066348718538755
Poor MJ. :mj2

Also....



Spoiler: For the lol's


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Pretty sure that's Meisha, she's breaking up with Dana :lmao


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

The McGregor vs Floyd stuff has started again. Anyone who thinks Conor could even touch Floyd's shadow in a boxing match is a delusional fanboy.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

jim courier said:


> The McGregor vs Floyd stuff has started again. Anyone who thinks Conor could even touch Floyd's shadow in a boxing match is a delusional fanboy.


Add Coach Mark Henry to that delusional fanboy list because he thinks he can more than touch Floyd. 
*
“Before this fight, I would highly doubt him fighting Mayweather. But, man, I think this dude could take out Mayweather,” said the fawning Henry. “I don’t know about if it went far, but I could easily see him knocking anybody out.”*

He's got the biggest boner for Conor after 205. It's amazing how he went from calling Conor a joke to changing his tune in the lead up to the fight and now being the biggest fanboy in the world.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I hope Conor vs Floyd doesn't happen to be honest, It's an interesting fight but we've seen time and time again how Mayeweather can nullify virtually any type of opponent and I am 100% certain the same thing would happen to Conor here. Floyd has 49 professional wins to his name and Conor has never had a pro boxing match as far as I know so it would be delusional for him take that fight thinking he can win but knowing Conor he probably just wants that HUGE fucking payday and I can't blame him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Y'all are nuts if you think Conor is going to defend the Lightweight title in Khabib's backyard. It ain't happening. unk2


He probably would. It's an opportunity to broaden his brand in international markets, make history again by being the main event on the first Russian card, and the story writes itself. On American soil, Khabib is just another fighter with an undefeated streak, in Russia his value is upped tenfold. That helps generate interest in the fight and Conor certainly isn't stupid when it comes to business.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Conor's in his fucking prime, why does he want to waste time with this gimmick bullshit? Well I know why ($$$) but come on, be a fucking revolutionary for MMA, don't go doing this gimmick shit. Floyd/Conor doesn't interest me in the slightest. It would be a boring "Floyd outpoints-Conor" fest while neither one of them get hurt at all, so what's the fucking purpose as fans? It's just an excuse for the two of them to laugh their way to the bank.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

Godway said:


> Conor's in his fucking prime, why does he want to waste time with this gimmick bullshit? Well I know why ($$$) but come on, be a fucking revolutionary for MMA, don't go doing this gimmick shit. Floyd/Conor doesn't interest me in the slightest. It would be a boring "Floyd outpoints-Conor" fest while neither one of them get hurt at all, so what's the fucking purpose as fans? It's just an excuse for the two of them to laugh their way to the bank.


It will never happen. Floyd vs Manny 2 will probably happen sometime next year.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam so this weekend there is 2 UFC Fight Nights, Bellator (Benson vs Chandler), Invicta FC and Kovalev vs Ward.



BLESSED


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> God dam so this weekend there is 2 UFC Fight Nights, Bellator (Benson vs Chandler), Invicta FC and Kovalev vs Ward.
> 
> 
> 
> BLESSED


:mark: :mark: :mark:

Also Utd v Arsenal, Milan derby, Dortmund v Bayern and the Madrid derby

Top weekend of sport


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

UFC fight Night, Bellator, Kovalev/and NXT all on at the same time.

Talk about the ultimate first world problem.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

As much as I love the UFC, Kovalev/Ward is the one to watch live this weekend. Won't get a bigger match up than that for a looooong time.

Also all the football derbies and Liverpool about to annihilate Southampton :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> He probably would. It's an opportunity to broaden his brand in international markets, make history again by being the main event on the first Russian card, and the story writes itself. On American soil, Khabib is just another fighter with an undefeated streak, in Russia his value is upped tenfold. That helps generate interest in the fight and Conor certainly isn't stupid when it comes to business.


Nah he wouldn't. No insane amount of money is going to drag Conor out to a corrupt country rife with hooliganism.

IF Conor vs. Khabib happens it'll take place in America, Ireland or maybe Canada.

Maybe if Khabib's lucky he'll get to face Tony Ferguson in Russia. He's probably silly enough to travel to that wild land.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Is Doo Ho Choi's fight tomorrow or am I thinking of another event?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TCE said:


> Is Doo Ho Choi's fight tomorrow or am I thinking of another event?


He's fighting on 206 I think.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ian McCall has come down with illness and his #UFCBelfast fight with Neil Seery is off.


Dude should just retire, universe does not want him to fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Ian McCall has come down with illness and his #UFCBelfast fight with Neil Seery is off.
> 
> Dude should just retire, universe does not want him to fight


You have got to be joking me? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

^^think you have to click on it to play it


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/11/ufc-middleweight-champ-michael-bisping-accepts-spring-fight-with-yoel-romero

"I LOVE YOU MIIIII"

Dude will never duck a fight, like I say, heart of a champion.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Blackbeard said:


> Nah he wouldn't. No insane amount of money is going to drag Conor out to a corrupt country rife with hooliganism.
> 
> IF Conor vs. Khabib happens it'll take place in America, Ireland or maybe Canada.
> 
> Maybe if Khabib's lucky he'll get to face Tony Ferguson in Russia. He's probably silly enough to travel to that wild land.


:lol this is MMA, it's not politics. Why would Conor be phased? He doesn't have to spend a month there. The reward for him and the UFC is higher than the theoretical risk. Russians will pay much more to see one of their own challenge for a belt rather than vying for a #1 contender spot.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Forgot Bendo/Chandler were fighting this weekend, thats an interesting match :bjpenn



Machiavelli said:


> Ian McCall has come down with illness and his #UFCBelfast fight with Neil Seery is off.
> 
> 
> Dude should just retire, universe does not want him to fight



fuck sake, guy is cursed, was just watching the pre fight interviews yesterday and he was so relieved to have an opponent he could rely on to show up. Feel worse for Seery, this was supposed to be his retirement fight, getting his show money but said he wont go out like this.



Jaxx said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/11/ufc-middleweight-champ-michael-bisping-accepts-spring-fight-with-yoel-romero
> 
> "I LOVE YOU MIIIII"
> 
> Dude will never duck a fight, like I say, heart of a champion.



Yoel absolutely cracks me up man, easily one of the most entertaining characters in the game right now. Ariels description of him is spot on - the perfect comedy foreigner heel who thinks hes a good guy and doesnt understand why anyone would boo him. The look of total innnocence on his face when he's pulling some fuckery in the cage, the promos, NO FOR GAY JESUS and his heel translator/manager/bestie who's old as fuck, haggard and balding but still manages to rock a man bun. Add to all this the superman punches off the cage, highly elite grappling and flying knee decapitations and you have a total package. Cant wait for this fight, build up is gonna be Bisping trolling the shit out of him about steroids and Jesus, fight ends with Bisping getting violently nuked early (although I said that about Rockhold and Hendo too so what the fuck do I know?)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Who y'all picking for tomorrow's fights? :lenny2



Jaxx said:


> http://mmajunkie.com/2016/11/ufc-middleweight-champ-michael-bisping-accepts-spring-fight-with-yoel-romero


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

God I love the internet sometimes.....










:maury


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

can't believe the McCall luck. Insane. 4 straight fights have fallen through for him, the last 3 have all been within 72 hours of the event.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn, I like Ian McCall, but he has to be the world's unluckiest fighter!

20+ fights in one day. Bring on tomorrow! I kinda want to stay up and try and watch the Ireland card live in the middle of the night, but I don't think I have it in me.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Finally, a UFC card on at a decent time for us UK fans. 5.30pm. The Brazil card starts straight after.

Also, Michael "Venom" Page is fighting tonight in Bellator.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh damn, didn't realise Moose/Hall is on at a decent time for us :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I fear what Mousasi is about to do to Hall.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Easy work for Mousasi, he's one fight away from a title shot imo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That Northern Ireland card was a bit :deandre. 

It's time for Moose to get a crack at someone like Jacare or Luke Rockhold next. The winner should be in line to face the Bisping vs. Romero winner IMO.

FYI Demian Maia revealed that the UFC have just offered him a fight with Robbie Lawler. He says he'd consider fighting again IF that Woodley vs. Wonderboy rematch goes ahead. He also said he'd consider fighting Cowboy as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Moussasi to fight winner of Whittaker/Brunson imo.

Weidman vs winner of Kennedy/Evans

Rockhold/Jacare 2


Bisping/Romero.



Thats how I see the middleweight division going


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fedor/Mitrione set for February in Bellator. Meathead will have the honor of knocking that fuck out. :mj

I'm tuned into the Bellator tonight and the UFC's. GADELHA time. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wanted to watch MVP fight in Bellator, but couldn't find a working stream, will watch the highlights later. 

Probs won't be watching Bader/Nogueria cause of Ward/Kovalev though


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Machiavelli said:


> Wanted to watch MVP fight in Bellator, but couldn't find a working stream, will watch the highlights later.
> 
> Probs won't be watching Bader/Nogueria cause of Ward/Kovalev though


cricfree.sx, in cage announcements about to start.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

MVP is so frustrating, he can get the guy out of there but he's being an idiot and not pulling the trigger.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That MVP fight was awful. Page just sitting back/showboating for the majority, Gonzalez only really pushing in the third. 

Gadelha wins but an illegal knee on Casey.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Crowd took a giant dump on that MVP fight. What was he playing at?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like I didn't miss much in the Michael Page fight then. 

This ALmedia fight should be good.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> That MVP fight was awful. Page just sitting back/showboating for the majority, Gonzalez only really pushing in the third.
> 
> *Gadelha wins but an illegal knee on Casey*.


I dont even think she connected with it

Casey rolling round like she had been shot in the head Ronaldo style :lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Outstanding fight. Almeida is a killer. it just sucks that him and Garbrandt had to face each other and be in the same division. Such an entertaining fighter. Props to Morales too, landed some in round one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

FUck yea Almedia is back, definitely one of my favorite prospects in the UFC, dude is exciting as fuck.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

LOL at Bellator thinking they fooled everybody with Fedor vs The Meathead


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

please be done fighting Lil Nog


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Holy fuck, between UFC FN 99 and 100, TakeOver, Bellator and Kovalev/Ward, today was sun up to sun down of watching fights and wrestling. I literally did nothing else with my day. :lmao

- Good to see Moose is finally putting together a streak. Who's next for him? Whittaker/Bruson winner?
- Artem didn't look like total trash for a change. 
- Horiguchi looked great, expecting a big next fight for him. Maybe Cejudo/Benavidez winner?
- Bader looked good, despite fighting a dude who is all but done at an elite level. 
- Good to see Almeida pick up a win, though he still needs to fix the wholes in his game, because he's going to get exposed when he steps up in competition again otherwise.
- Good wins for Munhoz and Eduardo too.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Also, that fucking suplex by Chandler. :banderas


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800199139753652224
Suplex City, bitch! :lelbrock


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hopefully Derek Brunson wins his fight so we can see him face Moose. 

Sad that my dude Ishihara lost to fucking Artem Lobov though. :mj2


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Guy LeDouche said:


> Hopefully Derek Brunson wins his fight so we can see him face Moose.
> 
> *Sad that my dude Ishihara lost to fucking Artem Lobov though.* :mj2


In his defense, Artem didn't look like the worst fighter on the roster for a change.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FEDOR HAS SIGNED WITH BELLATOR!!!! :sodone:done:krillin

Was it just me or was that quite sad to witness? Because I thought Lil Nog looked like a really old man last night. :sad: He should probably retire before these beatdowns start becoming a habit.

I hope the UFC or Bellator end up making Ryan Bader a good offer, he's a hardworking, solid fighter who deserves to get paid IMO. And if DC wins next month then Ryan will be the only challenger left out there for him.

BTW lol at Casey's Oscar worthy performance last night. Claudia's foot only touched the bun of her hair and yet she was acting like she'd been soccer kicked by a prime Shogun. :lol


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

cant believe uriah lost i feel like he was going to be more dominate in the ufc hes not a bad fighter he just lacks consistency he can never stay on a solid win streak. Sometimes he shows up some nights he doesnt. With such a dominant reign in his ultimate fighter career i dont want to say hes overhyped but he hasnt done anything truly noteworthy since being in ufc imo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why are y'all thinking so small time with Moose? :kobe He's ranked 5th and you want him to fight the winner of Whittaker vs. Brunson, nah mang, he should be facing Rockhold or Jacare in a title eliminator. If all goes to plan he should arguably be fighting for the title by Summer/Fall IMO. The dude has paid his dues and avenged that blip on his record, it's time for him to fulfil his potential and become champ.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> Why are y'all thinking so small time with Moose? :kobe He's ranked 5th and you want him to fight the winner of Whittaker vs. Brunson, nah mang, he should be facing Rockhold or Jacare in a title eliminator. If all goes to plan he should arguably be fighting for the title by Summer/Fall IMO. The dude has paid his dues and avenged that blip on his record, it's time for him to fulfil his potential and become champ.


Spot on. He's already fought a lower ranked fighter in Hall and murdered him, he should only be looking up. Moose is elite now, he doesn't deal with peasants anymore. 

Winner of Brunson/Whittaker should fight Weidman imo, makes sense for Weidman to fight one of those two after two losses in a row and Brunson/Whittaker really get to make a name for themselves if they can beat him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tbh if I am Chris Weidman I'd maybe strongly consider moving up to LHW. He's got the frame to move up and that division is bereft of fresh challengers.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I just wanna see Wide Man get wrecked again! Where's your talent now you phony!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Moose is definitely within sniffing distance of the title now. He's in that Jacare, Rockhold group now, with a possibility of being a fill-in for a injured Romero. That's where Moose belongs. Not stuck beating middle of the pack challengers.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd like to see Weidman move up to LHW, won't take away anything from the MW division since it's so rich with top contenders. All we have at LHW is DC and Rumble until Bones is back, who else? Bader? Glover? No one else really comes close to the top 3.

LHW and HW divisions are pretty dead outside a few top guys. Tis a shame.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Why are y'all thinking so small time with Moose? :kobe He's ranked 5th and you want him to fight the winner of Whittaker vs. Brunson, nah mang, he should be facing Rockhold or Jacare in a title eliminator. If all goes to plan he should arguably be fighting for the title by Summer/Fall IMO. The dude has paid his dues and avenged that blip on his record, it's time for him to fulfil his potential and become champ.


Lol dam I thought he was 7th, and he just beat Hall who was like 10th so didn't expect him to move up much imo. Guess Im now use to Moose being underlooked throughout his whole career


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> LHW and HW divisions are pretty dead outside a few top guys. Tis a shame.


Which makes me wonder why they keep cutting/allowing guys like Phil Davis and Meathead to leave. If Bader ends up leaving for Bellator then they'll really be fucked.

Hell, they could of even been doing with Fedor on the roster. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Who the hell is the winner of Johnson/Cormier gonna fight? lol If Bader leaves, that is


----------



## irishwrestlingjunk (Nov 21, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Who the hell is the winner of Johnson/Cormier gonna fight? lol If Bader leaves, that is


I think Bader will stay if DC wins that's an obvious fight if AJ wins I be shocked if he fights till July when Bones is back. he has pretty destroyed everyone in the top ten.


----------



## irishwrestlingjunk (Nov 21, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Which makes me wonder why they keep cutting/allowing guys like Phil Davis and Meathead to leave. If Bader ends up leaving for Bellator then they'll really be fucked.
> 
> Hell, they could of even been doing with Fedor on the roster. :mj


Davis pretty dull fighter and no real loss to the UFC. the guys mentioned are not UFC calibre. Meathead was easily beat out of the UFC. tbh Fedor at this point is a bit of freak show and would be killed in UFC his time has passed look at his last fight against Fabio whom was destroyed in the UFC.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Khabib will be on with Ariel at some point. Dunno if it's by phone or in the studio, but hopefully we got some chicken talk etc.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

irishwrestlingjunk said:


> Davis pretty dull fighter and no real loss to the UFC. the guys mentioned are not UFC calibre. Meathead was easily beat out of the UFC. tbh Fedor at this point is a bit of freak show and would be killed in UFC his time has passed look at his last fight against Fabio whom was destroyed in the UFC.


The divisions are severely lacking depth though. Phil Davis might not be the most exciting guy out there but he's a legit top ten, maybe even top five LHW IMO.

Seriously take a look at each division, we're faced with a backlog of rematches upon the horizon. It's gotten to the point where they should probably start considering a superfight between Cormier and the HW champ.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Khabib didn't show.

That Tim Kennedy special sniper shit is nuts though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Isn't Punk suppose to be on the show today? Is he going to fight again?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800786728399216640
:moyes8

EDIT -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800787290616303617

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800789135866793984
EDIT #2 - Is anyone else starting to get a little concerned about Shad's health? That's now two cards in a row that he's been unable to get clearance for.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Isn't Punk suppose to be on the show today? Is he going to fight again?


Hopefully not in the UFC


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Hopefully not in the UFC


CM Punk vs. Wanderlai Silva in _Rizin_ please. :evil


----------



## irishwrestlingjunk (Nov 21, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> The divisions are severely lacking depth though. Phil Davis might not be the most exciting guy out there but he's a legit top ten, maybe even top five LHW IMO.
> 
> Seriously take a look at each division, we're faced with a backlog of rematches upon the horizon. It's gotten to the point where they should probably start considering a superfight between Cormier and the HW champ.


well looking his UFC record he has very few legit wins and lost to guys such as Rashad, Johnson, Bader, what's the point keeping a guy who is stylistically boring. talent will always emerge man UFC is top promotion in world.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

The future king of the FW division Yair 'El Pantera' Rodriguez has been paired with BJ Penn for Jan 15th 

:banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The matchmakers sure hate B.J Penn. :mj2



irishwrestlingjunk said:


> well looking his UFC record he has very few legit wins and lost to guys such as Rashad, Johnson, Bader, what's the point keeping a guy who is stylistically boring. talent will always emerge man UFC is top promotion in world.


Are you blind? I just told you the division is severely lacking *DEPTH*. DC and Bones could be doing with having someone like Phil around, he's a fresh challenger for them. Boring style or not, this is still a sport after all, not everyone is going to be an exciting brawler.

Few legit wins? :kobe King Mo, Glover, Machida, Lil Nog, Gustafsson, Stann, Beotsch.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> CM Punk vs. Wanderlai Silva in _Rizin_ please. :evil


He should do the first ever intergender fight. I can't think of many women in the sport who wouldn't beat him up. Punk vs. Jessica Andrade who's 115lbs but actually like 165 lbs of steroids = FOTY.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800830117467459584

Fuck Kelvin Gastelum


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I guess that rules him out of 206 then. :francis


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BJ went from fighting Dennis Siver to fighting Cole Miller to fighting Ricardo Lamas to now fighting Yair Rodriguez....



lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Fuck that stupid fat fuck. He can weigh in after six months where he will proceed to break that scale. 

Time for Rashad to hang it up :mj

Same with Penn :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

6 month suspension. So right about when he would have had his next fight anyways.

Just stay retired BJ. I was not a BJ fan and even I don' want to see him get his ass kicked.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That last Frankie Edgar beatdown might have been the saddest fight of all time


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Just caught the MMA Hour. Khabib has some nerve calling anybody a chicken considering the fact that he acts like Helwani is his ex who cheated on him. First this paranoid bullshit at 205, now he books an interview and cancels last minute because Ariel has been covering Conor too much. Go wash your pussy, Khabib.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> That last Frankie Edgar beatdown might have been the saddest fight of all time


Not as sad as Shogun vs OSP.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Just caught the MMA Hour. Khabib has some nerve calling anybody a chicken considering the fact that he acts like Helwani is his ex who cheated on him. First this paranoid bullshit at 205, now he books an interview and cancels last minute because Ariel has been covering Conor too much. Go wash your pussy, Khabib.












You've got some nerve considering Conor wants to take paternity leave before his baby (babies) is even born. :mj4


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801054787374632960
Pretty sure Mike said he was going to be unavailable until Spring. I wonder what changed? :hmm:

Oh well.....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> You've got some nerve considering Conor wants to take paternity leave before his baby (babies) is even born. :mj4


Lol if he fights again in around 3 months time, it will be right around the time of Dee's pregnancy, she always looks stressed as fuck during his fights, I think it's fair to let us know he's gonna take a break.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

that Tim Kennedy interview on the MMA Hour :woah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801126663962513408









What's the deal with Silva anyway? He's not fought since 200 and doesn't seem to be in the running for any potential match ups. Unless he's being kept on ice for GSP's return. :hmm:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801146337366593537
If that's actually true. :mj4



Machiavelli said:


> Lol if he fights again in around 3 months time, it will be right around the time of Dee's pregnancy, she always looks stressed as fuck during his fights, I think it's fair to let us know he's gonna take a break.


Can't she just go dark during his fight? Nobody is forcing her to watch them cageside. I can understand why he'd want time off when the child is born, which is why I thought he might sneak another fight in before the birth. That Featherweight title though, something needs to be done soon about it, especially if he's going on a lengthy break. Strip Aldo's interim title and give it to the Hollaway vs. Pettis winner IMO.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WHat do you mean go dark? If he's fighting, she's obviously going to know, and her being there or not is irrelevant imo. But yea i agree if he;s gonna take like a year off, he has to drop the 145 belt.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> What do you mean go dark? If he's fighting, she's obviously going to know, and her being there or not is irrelevant imo.


Basically just going dark until Conor's done & dusted with his fight. Avoiding the arena, TV, Twitter etc. She'll be nervous sure but at least she won't be witnessing him in a fight.

The baby's not due till May anyway? So he could sneak a fight in during February or March.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wouldn't it be much easier if he didn't fight until the baby is born. 

Bottom line for Conor imo is either give up the 145 belt OR fight before the baby comes.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Russian Voice* Come Dana, Let Khabib smash your son. He best, you know this.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Lol if he fights again in around 3 months time, it will be right around the time of Dee's pregnancy, she always looks stressed as fuck during his fights, I think it's fair to let us know he's gonna take a break.


That's what Dana and Owen Roddy said as well. But hey, real keyboard warriors would never give a shit about anything like that. They would tell the bitch to deal with it, get in the kitchen, make em a sandwich and shut the fuck up. That's what a real man does.

In the meantime, until Conor returns, Khabib can keep crying about Helwani.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Blackbeard doing his best mong impression in here atm. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Wouldn't it be much easier if he didn't fight until the baby is born.


But once the baby is born won't he be constantly distracted by having to look after it? He's in for a big surprise if he thinks this is going to be easy. Makes more sense to me to have a fight before the baby is born, that way he can dedicate all of his time and energy to the baby plus there won't be claims he's holding up divisions if he defends one of the titles.

Making history was all well and good but I am getting a little tired of the dude holding up divisions. Especially when you've got people like Tony Ferguson and Max Holloway busting their ass for titles shots.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Mmm, something about Khabib's promo game reminds me of a certain somebody from early TDL. I forget his name. He went on to do quite well for himself though. Bolo somebody? @seabs


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

hhh

Lobov probably would get rekt though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I really want to see the earlier chats between Conor/Khabib because it seems all lovely with Khabib asking Conor for rehab tips and Conor spelling definitely wrong and then calling him champ. Imagine Conor's surprise when it elevates to "die like a samurai" :CENA

He's been ducking a response since Sunday :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Khabib is selling this fight really good. 



I FIGHT YOUR CHICKEN


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/801540384065097728
:chan


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> But once the baby is born won't he be constantly distracted by having to look after it? He's in for a big surprise if he thinks this is going to be easy.


You're in for a big surprise if you think the majority of caretaking isn't going to be done by a squadron of hired help! Being there for the pregnancy itself is more important because you feel like shit constantly. Once it's actually born you still feel slightly shit but the majority of your problems will be external at that point so it's easier for your actual partner to be less present.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Frankie Edgar fought Jeremy Stephens with a torn MCL


I think it's literally impossible to have more heart than Frankie Edgar


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Meltzer said Ronda had to be "consoled" after her face-off with Nunes.....whatever that means :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> I think it's literally impossible to have more heart than Frankie Edgar


Kurt Angle won an Olympic Gold Medal with a broken freakin neck!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Kurt Angle won an Olympic Gold Medal with a broken freakin neck!


Yeah but he tapped out to a teacher. :mj


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Look at how quickly Rumble drops DC, probably the fighter with the scariest one punch KO ability. I still feel like the fight leans to DC taking him down and grinding it out but a part of me thinks Johnson might tag him and end it. As we get closer I might go full fledged Rumble for it. This is a wonderful rematch IMO.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

DC's chin is amazing. No idea how he survived that knockdown. I gained a ton of respect for him even more when he survived that knee strike from Gustafsson as well.

Still hope Rumble takes the belt though.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Genuinely like both guys and I'm split right down the middle over who's going to win this. I think it'll be a fight of two halves with Rumble being the likely winner in the first and if it gets to the second half then you have to favour DC. I think I'm leaning SLIGHTLY towards DC because of his amazing chin and cardio but man all it takes is one punch in the sweet spot and it's lights out. Either way, we better enjoy this fight because we won't get a great LHW title fight until Jon Jones is back.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It's DC, guys. No cracking the chin on that head of his.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Frankie Edgar fought Jeremy Stephens with a torn MCL
> 
> 
> I think it's literally impossible to have more heart than Frankie Edgar


That's not quite as impressive as it sounds. Athletes often play through torn MCLs. It doesn't hurt or affect performance as much as you may think.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Also, I was hoping to watch a UFC PPV in 4K for the first time, but apparently you can only do so on Sony TVs for now. Gay.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Cormier injured, out of 206.

Fuck's sake.



> UFC 206 is need of a new main event.
> 
> Light heavyweight champion Daniel Cormier has been forced to withdraw from his Dec. 10 title fight against Anthony Johnson due to an injury, MMA Fighting has confirmed with multiple sources. The promotion is currently working on a new headliner, however, nothing is finalized just yet. The plan, as of right now, is to keep Johnson on the card.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/...t=chorus&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

206 will be a train wreck.

AKA guys are made of glass.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhhhh ffs. 206 is cursed, only way they can save it now is by having Bisping/Romero as the main even but I highly doubt it. Every other championship is a no go at this stage. Potentially they could throw a crap load of cash at GSP but who knows. Fuck.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I bet Ari Emanuel and







wish they had







on the card now.

Here's hoping they can find a decent replacement opponent for Rumble. :fingerscrossed

I wonder if Tim Kennedy would be willing to step up? :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> I wonder if Tim Kennedy would be willing to step up?


WE JUST GOT LEGALIZED IN NY AND YOU WANT TO ORGANIZE A SNUFF FILM!?!?!?!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> WE JUST GOT LEGALIZED IN NY AND YOU WANT TO ORGANIZE A SNUFF FILM!?!?!?!


But 206 is taking place in Toronto, Canada. :chrisholly


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Godway said:


> Meltzer said Ronda had to be "consoled" after her face-off with Nunes.....whatever that means :lol


I see her losing this match in worst fashion than she did to Holm and announcing her retirement shortly after.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Cormier :moyes8


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> I see her losing this match in worst fashion than she did to Holm and announcing her retirement shortly after.


Please Zeus let this happen. :fingerscrossed


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That's not quite as impressive as it sounds. Athletes often play through torn MCLs. It doesn't hurt or affect performance as much as you may think.


Is that for other sports or just for MMA? 










































Daniel Cormier injured, out of UFC 206 main event


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

DC saw my video of himself getting knocked down and pulled out. :mj

206 is awful again.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

How many Cormier fights is that in the past year that have been ruined? The guy is cursed. Probably the age and lack of steroids.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Everyone at AKA really needs to stand back and look at how they are training. At this point its just unprofessional.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Brothers, I kid you not. I was at work listening to podcasts and when they were mentioning Rockhold having to pull out from his fight with Jacare, I thought to myself 'There is a high probability of Cormier pulling out of 206'. 

-

Also, Jackson's firing shots @ AKA:



:bjpenn


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cormier should have bought the MacLife training progam. :mcgregor. 






But seriously, Cain,ROckhold and Cormier have pulled out of main events mutliple times in this year along together. AKA need to sort their training out


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If they can't find Rumble a good fight (will they even? The LHW division is a bit piss atm) they should put this card on FS1. Its not worth the :vince$ even with a great Holloway/Pettis fight and COWBOY. The fight night a week after 206 is miles better even.

Interesting developments, Ariel is reporting that Pettis/Holloway for the interim FW title is close. Which would mean the strap will go to Aldo setting him up for the winner, reportedly UFC want to strip Conor. He won't be happy. The situation seems a bit of a mess tbh, but he was going to have to drop one belt ideally.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's about time the brass put their bloody foot down. Glad to see Holloway is finally getting closer & closer to his much deserved title shot.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802340310919643136
Moose with that IDGAF mentality :banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This Melbourne card is pretty meh. Main event should be a banger though


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> If they can't find Rumble a good fight (will they even? The LHW division is a bit piss atm) they should put this card on FS1. Its not worth the :vince$ even with a great Holloway/Pettis fight and COWBOY. The fight night a week after 206 is miles better even.
> 
> Interesting developments, Ariel is reporting that Pettis/Holloway for the interim FW title is close. Which would mean the strap will go to Aldo setting him up for the winner, reportedly UFC want to strip Conor. He won't be happy. The situation seems a bit of a mess tbh, but he was going to have to drop one belt ideally.


Nah bruh, there's gonna be 3 interim champs at 145. :mcgregor


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

since October 2015:

Cormier: 0 title defenses, 1 fight, pulled out twice
McGregor: 0 title defenses, 4 fights, won 2 titles

Which guy is getting stripped of his belt in December? Hahahaha


Don't get me wrong. If they strip both guys I'm not complaining, but if 2 guys don't defend their title and you're only punishing the active fighter while you're rewarding the other guy for training like a fucking retard, I can only laugh my ass off.

They might as well cancel this PPV and turn it into an FS1 Fight Night like they did when Cain pulled out of the Werdum re-match.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cormier's last 3 fights - At 205.

McGregor (THE 145 CHAMP) last three fights. - 170, 170, 155. 


Which guy is actually trying to defend his belt? Hahahahahah


Don't talk about who's more active when they're NOT fighting in the fucking division that they hold a belt in lmfao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Which guy is actually trying to defend his belt? Hahahahahah



TRYING? The result is the same. Like I said, you're rewarding a guy for repeatedly failing to show up. I guess Conor should have just injured himself like Cain and DC always do rather than fighting 3-4 times a year. How many times does DC get to sit at home while keeping the belt? 4 times, 5 times, 6? Where do they draw the line?

I'm a little disappointed in Rumble as well. I understand that it's frustrating to lose a shot at the title for the second time and I know he has nothing to gain by showing up anyway, but I know a certain fighter who has repeatedly saved the day when all he had to gain was the payday. You really can't deny that this person is right when he says not everyone is willing to work as hard as he does and put it all on the line time and time again. Say whatever you want, the proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> TRYING? The result is the same. Like I said, you're rewarding a guy for repeatedly failing to show up. I guess Conor should have just injured himself like Cain and DC always do rather than fighting 3-4 times a year. How many times does DC get to sit at home while keeping the belt? 4 times, 5 times, 6? Where do they draw the line?
> 
> I'm a little disappointed in Rumble as well. I understand that it's frustrating to lose a shot at the title for the second time and I know he has nothing to gain by showing up anyway, but I know a certain fighter who has repeatedly saved the day when all he had to gain was the payday. You really can't deny that this person is right when he says not everyone is willing to work as hard as he does and put it all on the line time and time again. Say whatever you want, the proof is in the pudding.


WHat are you talking about? Do you see Cormier campaigning to move up to Heavyweight and take that belt, while leaving 205 high and dry. Fighters get injured, it happens (e.g - Cruz)? If you are healthy and active like Conor is, then that should me *MORE* reason to go and defend your belt. Does that make sense man?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

And as much as the iron sharpens iron expression is brought out for AKAs training, especially with DC and Cain. Supposedly "pro" fighters beating the shit out of each other in training is just stupid. Especially when they keep getting injured.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think Joanna should be number 6. Cyborg at 10????


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey guys am new to viewing mma...was wondering why did megregor get a rematch with diaz when people like aldo didnt get a rematch???


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Cormier's last 3 fights - At 205.
> 
> McGregor (THE 145 CHAMP) last three fights. - 170, 170, 155.
> 
> ...


The two 170 fights were accidental so to speak, with the first just so he could have a fight after RDA pulled out, and the second to avenge the loss of the first. Conor has always jumped being 145 and 155 through his whole career. The 170 fights are anomalies. If Conor had his way he'd have won the LW title against RDA instead of fighting Nate and then defended the FW. Context is important. Though, tbh, I agree circumstances are not favorable towards Conor keeping the FW. Just seems a bit of a joke to see it go back to Aldo.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anark said:


> The two 170 fights were accidental so to speak, with the first just so he could have a fight after RDA pulled out, and the second to avenge the loss of the first. Conor has always jumped being 145 and 155 through his whole career. The 170 fights are anomalies. If Conor had his way he'd have won the LW title against RDA instead of fighting Nate and then defended the FW. Context is important. Though, tbh, I agree circumstances are not favorable towards Conor keeping the FW. Just seems a bit of a joke to see it go back to Aldo.


Yep the first fight at 170 wasn't really his fault since he was scheduled to fight RDA at 155. However he should have been never granted the rematch, especially with the first fight being no controversy and basically Conor refused to fight anyone besides Nate again. (Go find another instance in UFC history where they made a immediate non-title rematch where one guy got finished in 2 rounds with no controversy). So yea he fights at 170 again, and wins which by this time should be trying to defend his 145 belt first before trying to go for that 155 belt IMO. Instead he goes straight to the 155 belt and now wants to take an extended break, further leaving 145 in a clusterfuck. 

Not saying he doesn't deserve a break, he probably deserves one the most, he just needs to make a choice between staying the 145 champion or give it up.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

$id said:


> Hey guys am new to viewing mma...was wondering why did megregor get a rematch with diaz when people like aldo didnt get a rematch???


Because he's Conor McGregor!

Because he makes the UFC so much money, more than anyone else on the roster. A rematch vs. Diaz was a big money fight, and Aldo as great as he is, and deserving of a rematch as he is, the UFC is a business and Also was never a money maker.


----------



## $id (Jan 20, 2006)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Because he's Conor McGregor!
> 
> Because he makes the UFC so much money, more than anyone else on the roster. A rematch vs. Diaz was a big money fight, and Aldo as great as he is, and deserving of a rematch as he is, the UFC is a business and Also was never a money maker.


Wont argue with that...I started watching ufc and enjoyed the fights but connor was the first one that got me specially interested in him and his journey


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

$id said:


> Wont argue with that...I started watching ufc and enjoyed the fights but connor was the first one that got me specially interested in him and his journey


Its quite amazing to look back when he was a brash newcomer declaring he'd be a dual Champion...and now he has actually did it. And made both Champions he dethroned look mediocre in doing so.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Machiavelli said:


> Yep the first fight at 170 wasn't really his fault since he was scheduled to fight RDA at 155. *However he should have been never granted the rematch,* especially with the first fight being no controversy and basically Conor refused to fight anyone besides Nate again. (Go find another instance in UFC history where they made a immediate non-title rematch where one guy got finished in 2 rounds with no controversy). So yea he fights at 170 again, and wins which by this time should be trying to defend his 145 belt first before trying to go for that 155 belt IMO. Instead he goes straight to the 155 belt and now wants to take an extended break, further leaving 145 in a clusterfuck.
> 
> Not saying he doesn't deserve a break, he probably deserves one the most, he just needs to make a choice between staying the 145 champion or give it up.


*2 biggest drawing fights is all the reason you need and trumps any arguments against. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Conor's boasts of becoming a two division champ worked out a little better than Brandon Vera's did. lol.

No amount of money could get me to watch tonight's card.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

RKing85 said:


> Conor's boasts of becoming a two division champ worked out a little better than Brandon Vera's did. lol.
> 
> No amount of money could get me to watch tonight's card.


No point in watching with Walters vs Lomachenko tonight. :draper2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

$id said:


> Hey guys am new to viewing mma...was wondering why did megregor get a rematch with diaz when people like aldo didnt get a rematch???


UFC have deemed Brazilian fighters an "unmarketable" brand. Damian Maia, Jacare Souza and Aldo got past up for title shots so guys who were on 1 fight win streaks could fight for titles. Dan Henderson, Carlos Condit, Frankie Edgar and Uriah Faber all got undeserved and repeated title shots despite coming off multiple losses in a row. But they're not Brazilian soooooo......yeah

Shady shit like that goes on in Dana Land. Till a couple weeks ago Jon Jones was still champion despite cocaine and drug busts.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

seabs said:


> *2 biggest drawing fights is all the reason you need and trumps any arguments against. *


Yea I get that, but how far do you want to take it? There are a lot of fights at 155 or 170 that draws more than Aldo rematch, what is even the point of anyone at 145 trying to move up the rankings then?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I do think that he should drop 145 now but only now. If there was an obvious fight at 145 being ducked at the time of the RDA fight then fair point but there wasn't. Rematching with Nate after the loss was an easy decision. Sure in a bubble where business is second to fairness he defends the belt before the rematch but there's just no winning argument aginst the Nate rematch. He probably should have defended vs Aldo before chasing another belt but again it was a rare instance where business has to trump fairness. 205 was lacking a big fight without Conor and it NEEDED something huge. Plus the chance to market your biggest attraction ever as the only ever double champ. That's the stuff UFC's dreams are made of and you don't turn that down because it's fairer to give Aldo and Khabib title shots first. Conor/Aldo rematch wouldn't have drawn the same and maybe wouldn't have broke the gate record either. Breaking that gate record is so huge for UFC's business in ways I don't think most fans appreciate. Plus I bet UFC were more confident in Eddie to make it to fight night than Jose. 

There's no reason for him to sign on for another fight now without vacating though. Which I think he will because I don't see him fighting again until the end of 2017 and you can't go that long keeping 2 divisions on ice with interim belts for Conor. 

And Conor really shouldn't fight again for the next year. Give the owners the feel of a Conor-less UFC for a while and his negotiating power gets considerably stronger. He can get his big paydays after the kid is born. They'll wait, the stress of having a kid won't. Be there with your family when they really need you and then come back and make more than anyone's ever made before (and more than he would taking a fight around Feb/March time) after the chaos and stress of having your first child is over and done with. *


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802608182254325760
It's official. McGregor no longer a two division champ.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Best thing for the FW division now then is for Pettis to run through Holloway and then beat Aldo for the undisputed title. Then at least there'll be a champ Conor didn't either KO in the first round or out-point with one leg.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So then Aldo gets given the FW Championship? Or will there be two interim champs that fight for the actual belt? Clusterfuck.

Either way, Holloway vs Pettis headlining 206 is a major let down, it's a great Co-Main but they really fucked up with GSP. GSP vs Nick Diaz would have saved the PPV.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I think Aldo is going to be the champ. 

I hope Conor enjoyed strutting around with two titles.




For all of two weeks. :mj4


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> I think Joanna should be number 6. Cyborg at 10????


Cruz above McGregor, bump up Aldo and then switch DC with Joana.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Goddamit. Biased because I'm a huge Conor fan, but I wish they'd have held off on this until Conor made his next fight announcement. So, he's no longer the featherweight champ because UFC didn't have a strong enough card and had to quickly turn a top contender's fight into an interim title fight? Or, slim possibility that there's two interim belts now, but the other interim champ said he was retired. So... do we ignore Aldo and the winner of Pettis vs. Holloway fights McGregor? Much confusion. Such fuckery. I don't know what the hell is going on.

If they're stripping Conor just like that, it's equal to the fuckery that got Conor into the double champ spot (well, I don't see it as fuckery, but his haters do). The best thing for all parties involved IMO, was to wait for Conor's next fight announcement. It would be a while because Conor's having a kid, so Aldo should probably defend his interim title around Superbowl weekend (against Pettis or Holloway). Bring Conor back for the big July show. If he agrees to fight at 145, easy done, it's McGregor vs. the interim champ (winner of Aldo vs. Pettis/Holloway). If he wants to fight at 155, that's approx 18 months of Conor not defending his featherweight title, and the interim champ then officially becomes the undisputed champ.

Even if I wasn't a fan of Conor, I'd still want to see this ride through. He's said he can hold both belts, being as active as he has been (current time off for the kid notwithstanding), and I'd like to see him attempt it. If McGregor fought every 3 months- which he has shown he is capable of doing- neither 145 or 155 would be held up. Then it's a hell of a ride- how long before Conor loses/gets burnt out? It'd be unprecedented, and it could occur if they actually treat Aldo and the interim belt the right way. When was the last time an interim belt got defended? There was Renan Barao, and before that? Most of the time, that belt is a prop to serve as a placeholder for no. 1 contendership, I'd like to see them defended more often.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Cruz above McGregor, bump up Aldo and then switch DC with Joana.


Yea I'd put Cruz above Conor too, esp if UFC now gonna strip his 145 belt.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> So then Aldo gets given the FW Championship? Or will there be two interim champs that fight for the actual belt? Clusterfuck.
> 
> Either way, Holloway vs Pettis headlining 206 is a major let down, it's a great Co-Main but they really fucked up with GSP. GSP vs Nick Diaz would have saved the PPV.


Yes, since Aldo was the interim champion, he gets promoted.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802654915462070272


Machiavelli said:


>


Mixed gender P4P lists. :red


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cyborg would probably destroy that entire list anyways.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's basically just a rankings of their champions (Cyborg aside). I don't really consider it a legit P4P list. Bisping and Stipe don't deserve to be in the top ten IMO.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Goddamit. Biased because I'm a huge Conor fan, but I wish they'd have held off on this until Conor made his next fight announcement. So, he's no longer the featherweight champ because UFC didn't have a strong enough card and had to quickly turn a top contender's fight into an interim title fight? Or, slim possibility that there's two interim belts now, but the other interim champ said he was retired. So... do we ignore Aldo and the winner of Pettis vs. Holloway fights McGregor? Much confusion. Such fuckery. I don't know what the hell is going on.
> 
> If they're stripping Conor just like that, it's equal to the fuckery that got Conor into the double champ spot (well, I don't see it as fuckery, but his haters do). The best thing for all parties involved IMO, was to wait for Conor's next fight announcement. It would be a while because Conor's having a kid, so Aldo should probably defend his interim title around Superbowl weekend (against Pettis or Holloway). Bring Conor back for the big July show. If he agrees to fight at 145, easy done, it's McGregor vs. the interim champ (winner of Aldo vs. Pettis/Holloway). If he wants to fight at 155, that's approx 18 months of Conor not defending his featherweight title, and the interim champ then officially becomes the undisputed champ.
> 
> Even if I wasn't a fan of Conor, I'd still want to see this ride through. He's said he can hold both belts, being as active as he has been (current time off for the kid notwithstanding), and I'd like to see him attempt it. If McGregor fought every 3 months- which he has shown he is capable of doing- neither 145 or 155 would be held up. Then it's a hell of a ride- how long before Conor loses/gets burnt out? It'd be unprecedented, and it could occur if they actually treat Aldo and the interim belt the right way. When was the last time an interim belt got defended? There was Renan Barao, and before that? Most of the time, that belt is a prop to serve as a placeholder for no. 1 contendership, I'd like to see them defended more often.


All of what you've written is news to me. Two interim belts? Conor got stripped? Pura sacanagem, as the Brazilians would say. And no ones's fault but UFC.


Blackbeard said:


> It's basically just a rankings of their champions (Cyborg aside). I don't really consider it a legit P4P list. Bisping and Stipe don't deserve to be in the top ten IMO.


Well it's the UFC's list, so they can't do that because it would be openly admitting the title picture in most of their divisions is dogshit. I didn't give it a proper look because I think p4p is stupid and pointless, but giving it consideration, it's a lot more flawed than I realise. Someone like Thrillashaw beats out Stipe easy, and probably DC, and probably Bisping etc - but it's weird and silly to imagine him as a 205lb dude which is why you wouldn't realise it. Gegard would be in there. Maia would be top 3. Cerrone deserves a spot etc. 

Also, idk if Cyborg is all that legit. What does she fight at, 140? Even transfering her exact skillset onto a male, I don't think she'd convincingly beat the top 5 of the lighter divisions.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If Conor had showed a genuine desire to defend his Featherweight title then I really doubt they'd of stripped him like this. He's only got himself to blame. Yes he deserves a break but not once did he say with sincerity post 205 that he'd be going back down to defend. You wanna be a double champion? That's fine, then stay active and defend your titles!! The division shouldn't be put on hiatus while Conor's off having a baby and battling ego's with Ari Emanuel & Dana White. The brass were already extremely lenient and generous by allowing Conor to have his adventures at Welterweight and Lightweight this year, I am actually surprised they didn't strip him as soon as he defeated Eddie. There comes a point when you need to put your foot down. When guys like Max Holloway are constantly busting their ass without a title shot in sight then something needs to change. They already had to create an Interim title for Aldo and even that didn't help much. Conor's ego is getting a little out of control, he was allowed to achieve his historical moment but if he's not going to defend at 145lbs then why allow him to continue hogging the title?

And I reckon they'll make Tony Ferguson vs. Khabib for an Interim Lightweight title. Is it necessary? Absolutely not but who cares, it's just another marketing tool to build up a fight between the winner and McGregor in the Summer/Fall.

Also :mj4 at comparing Cormier and McGregor's title reigns. Daniel would of defended at 200 if it weren't for :jonjones addiction with Cialis. Plus he's still actually defended his title once, unlike Conor.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

@Rookie_oF_the_year They've just made the new FW main event official and lol, I'm disgusted. Jose Aldo quietly recrowned, Pettis and Holloway going at it for the #1 contendership - hilarious, btw, that they're calling it an interim title - and everything is looking and sounding very amateur hour with all of this IMO.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

As much as I like Cyborg having her in that P4P list is ludicrous. Her main asset is her sheer brute strength and size, so hypothetically in that mythical division where they're all the same size, height, gender etc it would end up being cancelled out. Having Joanna in there isn't so crazy cause at least she's got a decent set of skills to fall back on.

To me P4P isn't just about who you've beaten, it's about how naturally gifted and intelligent a fighter you are. So at least in that sense Cruz and Johnson have been ranked appropriately IMO.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

samizayn said:


> All of what you've written is news to me. Two interim belts? Conor got stripped? Pura sacanagem, as the Brazilians would say. And no ones's fault but UFC.


It's official now that Conor is stripped, per Jon Anik and Dan Hardy on the Fight Night Melbourne telecast. Trying to make sense of making Aldo the official champ and stripping McGregor when McGregor beat Aldo in 13 seconds, but y'know, gotta sell those PPVs.

I'm not totally against Conor being stripped, but it's just timing. He just became two weight champ, he should have been afforded the opportunity to defend at 145 in his next fight. But yeah, right now Aldo has very little credibility been handed the belt from a guy who destroyed him, and this new interim belt has ZERO credibility (at least with Aldo you can point to UFC 200).

What a fucking mess.

EDIT: Haha, yeah the tag didn't work. What bullshit, man.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can see why Aldo got the title. Yes he lost to Conor, but him and Frankie were the next top contenders at the time and he beat Frankie. If Conor is not defending I can sort of understand what they did by giving him the strap. Ideally they could have had Aldo wait, see who the winner is between Pettis/Holloway and then give the Featherweight title to whoever wins that next fight between Aldo and the winner. The interim bit is a ploy to make the fight and card more glamorous than it is (not that that fight isn't great already on paper). 

In before Conor gets stripped of his other title because of the extended break and Khabib/Tony is for the title. :mj4


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> As much as I like Cyborg having her in that P4P list is ludicrous. *Her main asset is her sheer brute strength and size,* so hypothetically in that mythical division where they're all the same size, height, gender etc it would end up being cancelled out. Having Joanna in there isn't so crazy cause at least she's got a decent set of skills to fall back on.
> 
> To me P4P isn't just about who you've beaten, it's about how naturally gifted and intelligent a fighter you are. So at least in that sense Cruz and Johnson have been ranked appropriately IMO.


Well at the same time, that's not fair to Cyborg as a fighter. Size/strength ends up being the apparent deciding factor because she really is that much bigger, but let's not discount her striking chops, or for that matter her BJJ. I think the latter is what would give her the edge over Joana in a true p4p fight (ie without Cyborg showing up 2 days later and 20lbs heavier)



Rookie of the Year said:


> It's official now that Conor is stripped, per Jon Anik and Dan Hardy on the Fight Night Melbourne telecast. Trying to make sense of making Aldo the official champ and stripping McGregor when McGregor beat Aldo in 13 seconds, but y'know, gotta sell those PPVs.
> 
> I'm not totally against Conor being stripped, but it's just timing. He just became two weight champ, he should have been afforded the opportunity to defend at 145 in his next fight. But yeah, right now Aldo has very little credibility been handed the belt from a guy who destroyed him, and this new interim belt has ZERO credibility (at least with Aldo you can point to UFC 200).
> 
> ...


Aldo won the interim belt because they had to make one for him and Edgar to fight for on account of McGregor being an inactive champ. Real champ being stripped means interim champ becomes real champ. No excuse for then creating another interim championship lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

God, could imagine the uproar if that happened. :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> *And I reckon they'll make Tony Ferguson vs. Khabib for an Interim Lightweight title.* Is it necessary? Absolutely not but who cares, it's just another marketing tool to build up a fight between the winner and McGregor in the Summer/Fall.


This is something I absolutely would not do. I know that the best fight the best and iron sharpens iron. BUT! The one thing that UFC needs to stop doing is giving title shots to guys on 1 or 2 fight win streaks. If Ferguson beats Khabib, or vice versa, the loser will just win 1 or 2 fights and get a shot again for no reason. I'd say give Tony Ferguson the shot as he's been more active AND injury free. Problem is Conor's baby. But if Conor turns around and fights in January or February that'd be great, and he could because he took 0.002% damage at 205.

I know that WW isn't as glamorous these days, but at no point did anyone say Thompson vs Maia was the plan because that would kill off a legit contender and no one needed that fight to happen. We SHOULD have rankings for a reason. Form a line and fight the guy above you.

I agree that Conor turned 2 divisions into shit shows and that the dam is leaking and ready to explode into chaos and bad booking but we need non-damaging solutions. We don't need 4 guys in 2 divisions being called champion.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/26/13755344/conor-mcgregor-relinquishes-ufc-featherweight-title



> Conor McGregor is no longer a two-division world champion. At least, according to the UFC.
> 
> The Irishman, who also holds the UFC lightweight belt, has relinquished given up his featherweight title, the UFC announced Saturday night during the UFC Fight Night 101 broadcast.
> 
> ...


UFC saying Conor relinquished the belt :lmao I do not believe that for 1 second

Would love to hear Conors reaction to this rite now 

:banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Serious question, how in the hell is Aldo the UNDISPUTED Champion? Conor is alive, healthy, clean (USADA) and unbeaten in UFC's 145 division. That's the definition of disputed.

It's not like at WW were GSP retired and they crowned a new champ with a fight between the top ranked guys.

This "making history" thing really has fucked up the UFC!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/26/13755344/conor-mcgregor-relinquishes-ufc-featherweight-title
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have decided to retire young again.... Thanks for the cheese and the two belts. 


Catch ya'll later













:mcgregor


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> *Serious question, how in the hell is Aldo the UNDISPUTED Champion? *Conor is alive, healthy, clean (USADA) and unbeaten in UFC's 145 division. That's the definition of disputed.
> 
> It's not like at WW were GSP retired and they crowned a new champ with a fight between the top ranked guys.
> 
> This "making history" thing really has fucked up the UFC!


Because he was the interim champion at the time the undisputed title got vacated. Simple as that.

6 fight win streak for Whittaker now..


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hahhahaha that main event was fucking fun to watch. Made up for the giant snooze the rest of the card produced.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That main event delivered like I thought it would. I had Brunson via KO but knew this wouldn't go to a second. I know Brunson likes rushing in but man he was so careless, rush in, chin exposed. Whittaker's counter rocked Brunson and then he kept at it. That head kick before the punches to end the fight was insane. Well fought, Whittaker. He's top 5 in the middleweight division now and whoever he fights next it'll be big and may lead to a title fight after depending on how the division plays out


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

In most places I've read online, they were picking Brunson and looking past Whittaker- Vegas odds be damned- but I was picking Whittaker the whole way. I'd love to say it's because I analysed their styles carefully, but it's really just bias because I've met Whittaker through a mutual friend- hometown bias haha. What a crazy fight! Whittaker looked much smaller than Brunson in the cage, and I guess Brunson thought he could steamroll the smaller guy. It looked like Brunson had the power advantage, but Whittaker moved enough, and had the speed and technique to counter and put together that great finishing flurry.

Volkanovski, nasty, nasty ground and pound! Liked how gritty he was in putting Yusuke down and laying in the leather. Glad he's going to FW/BW- at 5'5 or so he's definitely too small at LW. He's got one punch KO power too so hopefully we all see that in his next fight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Not that Brunson's a fight-Einstein in the best of days but jesus, that's probably the stupidest fight I've ever seen fought. Very entertaining, but Brunson should be at least a little ashamed. He was begging to be KOed and Whittaker obliged.


Rockhead said:


> That main event delivered like I thought it would. I had Brunson via KO but knew this wouldn't go to a second. I know Brunson likes rushing in but man he was so careless, rush in, chin exposed. Whittaker's counter rocked Brunson and then he kept at it. That head kick before the punches to end the fight was insane. Well fought, Whittaker. *He's top 5 in the middleweight* division now and whoever he fights next it'll be big and may lead to a title fight after depending on how the division plays out


There's still a solid murderer's row keeping him out of top 5 but he's definitely the prospect once the madness at the top of that division clears.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Epic finish for Whittaker, even as a Kiwi it seems like a stretch to rank him near the top 5 though.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Because he was the interim champion at the time the undisputed title got vacated. Simple as that.
> 
> 6 fight win streak for Whittaker now..


That makes sense, but at the same time its hard to call Aldo or anyone else the Champion when Conor isn't retired, or injured and he beat Aldo, and is undefeated at that weight class.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Brunson throwing wild punches with his chin fully exposed, gassing himself out in the process. Deserved to get knockdd out, Whittaker's intelligence cane through in the end.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Derek Brunson might be one the most sloppiest and reckless fighters I have ever seen. The dude swings so wildly that he falls over half of the time. fpalm

Credit to Whittaker though, he kept his composure fought/defended smartly and waited for his moment to pounce. He's definitely going to be the future of this division.

I'd rather not see him face Moose next since you'd be potentially killing off a future contender. Give him Belfort or Silva please.



Rated R Maryse said:


> That makes sense, but at the same time its hard to call Aldo or anyone else the Champion when Conor isn't retired, or injured and he beat Aldo, *and is undefeated at that weight class*.


It's easy to remain undefeated in a weight class when you don't fight in that weight class. :mj

It's coming up for a year since McGregor won that Featherweight title and there's no hint or sign that he's coming back to defend, so I have absolutely no problems with this decision. Like I said earlier, if he had shown some enthusiasm I might of taken issue but since it's clear he's staying at 155lbs then you might as well strip him and allow the division to continue flourishing.

The Holloway vs. Pettis winner taking on Jose Aldo will be more than a worthy champion. It's not their fault Conor refuses to defend his title.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802818849020088321
:lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Kennedy vs Gastelum set for 206. Didn't UFC suspend him for 6 months? Or was it the state of New York?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Kennedy vs Gastelum set for 206. Didn't UFC suspend him for 6 months? Or was it the state of New York?


It was the New York commission. Gastelum has appealed the decision though. We'll see what happens, technically Toronto could ignore that decision if they wanted although commissions tend to respect other commissions. But if the UFC are announcing the fight then they must be confident that a comprimse can be reached. He'll probably pay some sort of the fine.

New York have recently been going overboard though. I mean they punished Soldier of God for hopping over the fence after he KO'd Weidman. :kobe



Anark said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802818849020088321


:lmao:lmao:lmao:banderas


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

I understand giving Aldo the belt, but why does there need to be an interim belt if Aldo has _the_ belt?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bubz said:


> I understand giving Aldo the belt, but why does there need to be an interim belt if Aldo has _the_ belt?


Without Conor, "midget fighting" needs as many bells, whistles, thrown bottles, angry foreigners and flipped tables you can _tastefully_ advertise.....


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Bubz said:


> I understand giving Aldo the belt, but why does there need to be an interim belt if Aldo has _the_ belt?


Probably for promotional purposes. They need SOMETHING for 206, and they're probably struggling to get an actual championship fight on the card. Joanna just fought, Nunes is on 207, Johnson was recently injured and short on credible contenders, Cruz fights once every leap year, Conor just fought, Woodley just fought, Cormier is out. That would leave Aldo, Bisbing and Miocic. Aldo's potential opponents are already fighting each other and Bisbing is waiting on the Romero fight.

If it were me, I'd give GSP the moon and have him fight Bisbing at 206 even on short notice. That's the only fight I see saving this card atm. Unless they can do Miocic/Velasquez or Miocic/Werdum?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I personally would have taken the Cruz/Garbrandt fight from 207 and put it on 206, it may have disturbed their training schedule but it was needed. Ronda's return will sell 207 and they still have Cain/Werdum as well and TJ/Linekar.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Derek Brunson might be one the most sloppiest and reckless fighters I have ever seen. The dude swings so wildly that he falls over half of the time. fpalm
> 
> Credit to Whittaker though, he kept his composure fought/defended smartly and waited for his moment to pounce. He's definitely going to be the future of this division.
> 
> ...


I don't necessarily disagree with that but Conor did still beat a lot of guys at 145. Aldo and Hollaway included, it's hard to call Jose the Champ when he got KO'd in 13 seconds to lose the belt and the guy who did it is still around.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*People have short memories. It was only a few months ago that Aldo schooled the next best challenger in Edgar but apparently that's been forgotten. As has how dominant Aldo was in this division before Conor came along and made him his bitch. He's the best in the division because Conor isn't IN the division anymore. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I believe we will see Conor back down to 145 in the distant future, with all the baby stuff and just got the 155 belt, easier weight cut and looks sensational in his first fight at that weight in the UFC, why give that up right now. People keep saying he can't make 145 anymore, ignoring the fact he's NEVER missed that weight before, unlike some others (cough cough fat fuck kelvin gastelum.)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bubz said:


> I understand giving Aldo the belt,* but why does there need to be an interim belt if Aldo has the belt?*


When Daniel Cormier pulled out of 206, the main event had to be scrapped and the UFC desperately needed to do something to salvage the card. Their response was elevating Holloway vs. Pettis to the main event and attaching an interim title to legitimise the bout.

It's essentially a marketing manoeuvre to keep people purchasing the PPV/tickets. But it also helps promote a future clash between Jose Aldo and the winner. The title is pointless yeah but it's not like it's going to be around that long.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Cruz fights once every leap year.












He's already scheduled for 207 against Garbrandt.



Rated R Maryse said:


> I don't necessarily disagree with that but Conor did still beat a lot of guys at 145. Aldo and Hollaway included, it's hard to call Jose the Champ when he got KO'd in 13 seconds to lose the belt and the guy who did it is still around.


It's not Aldo's fault that Conor has no interest in defending his Featherweight title and giving him a rematch. :draper2

BTW it's funny how fans seem to overlook Cain vs. Cigano I when they bring up how quickly Conor stopped Aldo. unk2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cruz is about to fight 3 times and Pettis is about to fight 4 times this year. Wow....



















*KNOCK ON WOOD*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

This is all kinds of :franklol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello, and welcome to Anark's Fact of the Day. I am your host, Anark.

_Did you know that Jose Aldo is now a 2-time UFC Featherweight champion despite never having actually won it (as in, taken it off someone by beating the previous champ). Not counting defences where he already had the title, he also already had the World Extreme Cagefighting FW title when it became the UFC title._

Tune in next week for another Fact of the Day by Anark.

This post is sponsored by Anark.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Id always assumed the belt was gonna be stripped/relinquished after he won the LW title, funny another fight cancellation/weak card was what forced their hand. Not mad at it, division needs to move on, Conor can (and will) still carry 2 belts around and call himself the true double champ, should he ever want to actually fight at fw again he's guaranteed a TS(even if he was on 3 fight skid at LW theyll still give it to him). Calling it now - Holloway wrecks Pettis then beats Aldo in a decision, been the second best striker at fw for a minute now imo, been on a tear and deserves a run at the belt. Imagine the fuckery if Pettis wins and is carrying around a fw belt lol, at least the whole thing gives the fw division a shot in the arm, unlike the bushes that is LHW right now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803304751999827968
Pretty decent fight IMO. :jjones


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Good fight. Will probably set up the future LHW title challenger after Rumble gets DC.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

needs it. LHW is painfully thin with challengers at the moment.

Conor will never fight again at 145. The money fights, which is all he cares about, are at 155 and 170.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803346187227189248
:hmm:


most people seem to believe it's fighters union related, but we'll see. All of them except Cerrone represented by WME-IMG's rival agency CAA.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The suspenders are killing me!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam, probs the best ref in the game


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I find Cruz/Garbrandt fascinating. I think Cruz is the favorite but his fight is usually a five rounder and I got the feeling Cody is going to come out swinging. I 'm almost certain that I've bought too much into Cody's hype but imagine something crazy happens and he wins. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I want Cruz to win just solely so he can continue to own/torment Team Alpha Male


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

It's a shame Conor is not likely to fight at Featherweight again because I think a rematch with Aldo could be a good one, that fight won't really sell that well as opposed to other match ups but Alphy has a wealth of experience and will have learned his lesson from the first fight so it could be an interesting fight for me.

EDIT: Alphy fpalm IPhones are so shit :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Anyone excited for the card this weekend?



MoxleyMoxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803346187227189248
> Most people seem to believe it's fighters union related, but we'll see. All of them except Cerrone represented by WME-IMG's rival agency CAA.


Interesting. GSP sure isn't making life easy for himself. :lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Aldo has always been one of my absolute favourite fighters but the way he's behaved since losing the belt has left a bad taste in my mouth. Immediately after the fight he was telling Joe Rogan that "it wasn't a fight". As Big John brought them to the centre of the octagon Conor was trying to show respect while Jose seemed to be saying "fuck you" or something along those lines. Then there was his clamouring for another crack at Conor, yet wouldn't take the short-notice fight at 196, then gloated when Nate won despite being too apprehensive to take the fight himself. Now he's saying that he "was always the champion" and pretty much deciding that he's just going to pretend this whole McGregor business never happened. He's an absolute basket case who refuses to accept his loss like a man. He plans on one title defense before pursuing the Conor fight again. I genuinely believe Holloway will beat him if he can find an answer for the leg kicks.

Regarding Cruz vs Garbrandt, I don't know why this is really being discussed as a hard to call fight. 9/10 times Dom will toy with this guy. Dom is on another level to the rest of that division. I don't see why people are so convinced that a guy with heavy hands and not much else is the one to beat him.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Aldo is so damn bitter, his complaints about Conor taking an age to defend the FW belt is so hypocritical, Aldo has pulled out of many fights and once took a whole year to defend his belt. I'm happy the Conor loss is haunting him, the fact that he wants to defend and then move up to LW to fight Conor is hilarious, he'll have to go through an army of killers in the LW division before he can even sniff Conor's ass.

Also agreed above with regards to Cruz/Cody. Garbrandt will need to pray that Cruz has an off night because 99 times out of 100 he gets outclassed. I like Cody but he doesn't offer much besides KO power. However, it is a puncher's game these days and all he needs to land is one shot so he's got a very slight chance.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, would love Cody to win it just because Cruz has been champ for so long (Barao never beat Cruz, and the way Dom came back from injury showed me that he never really lost his spot as THE guy at 135). Plus I'm a fan of anyone with power in those lower divisions- Garbrandt, Lineker, Dodson, McDonald... the other day made me consider Ben Nguyen as a guy with potential too, he's not a one punch KO guy but he can sure crack.

Back to Garbrandt, love what I've seen from him, super exciting kid, but it seems obvious that Cruz will almost literally run circles around him for 5 rounds.

The fighter's union thing is interesting. Fighters deserve rights and I definitely think they don't get paid enough, especially since the bullshit Reebok deal. I wonder what effect all this will have on us directly as fans? I'm a bit worried that Cerrone is involved- the idea that someone as awesome as him could get on the wrong side of UFC management is a worry. Imagine if we lost Cowboy to Bellator or something?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> Anyone excited for the card this weekend?


I'm more excited than last week. Mighty Mouse fighting a randomer from TUF, is a cool way of finding a contender because that flyweight division is thin as hell. Of course, I think Mighty Mouse will still win but I won't complain about a title fight on free TV ever.

Also Benevidez/Cejudo is a fight I want to see.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rockhead said:


> I'm more excited than last week. Mighty Mouse fighting a randomer from TUF, is a cool way of finding a contender because that flyweight division is thin as hell. Of course, I think Mighty Mouse will still win but I won't complain about a title fight on free TV ever.
> 
> Also Benevidez/Cejudo is a fight I want to see.


There's some pretty decent fights on the card, Masvidal vs. Ellenberger should be a one good.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Bantamweight is Cruz>>Dillashaw>>>>>>>>>>everyone else, Barao and Faber both spent time in the spot TJ is in now but I think he's much closer to being able to beat Cruz than either of them, gained a ton of respect for him for how competitive he made the end of the fight.

Garbrandt has the same punchers chance as most of the top 15, Linekar, Assuncao, even down to McDonald, Dodson, even Brad Pickett id give the same benefit of maybe a huge crazy perfect punch landing as Im giving Cody here. Not likely, Dom reads this type of guy way too easy, come out swinging for the fences while Dom potshots and next thing you know youre three rounds down and looking desperate. btw Cruz is an alltime top 10 p4p GOAT and we should be celebrating his technical genius and savvy shittalking while we still can


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This has been one of the better seasons of TUF, however I don't see either guy in the final posing a threat to DJ. The one fight I really wanna see is TJ vs DJ, after TJ said he can make 125, and would be interested in that fight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Some interesting info on the possible future TV deal for the UFC.......



> When Zuffa sold the UFC to WME-IMG earlier this year for $4 billion, one of the key talking points in the aftermath was the upcoming TV rights deal expiration and renegotiation. The UFC's current broadcasting deal with Fox Sports is a seven-year deal for $115 million annually, and by most accounts, FOX is getting a bargain for that price.
> 
> Well, soon they won't be. On Monday, the Sports Business Journal put up a piece delving into the plan WME-IMG has for the new TV rights deal, and among other things, it includes a major price bump with *the UFC seeking $450 million per annum for ten years*.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/29/13773374/morning-report-ufc-looking-to-quadruple-its-tv-broadcasting-deal-up

EDIT -

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803660810794827777


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803749353345007616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803761740680859651


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Apparently Jon Jones is gonna be o Joe Rogan's podcast. :jonjones looking forward to that one. 




There should be a rogan smileyon here


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/803660810794827777


I don't like that. The fighting game is supposed to be hype. No one gets excited for boxing why kill UFC by conforming to a shitty way of producing your shows?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> The fighting game is supposed to be hype. *No one gets excited for boxing* why kill UFC by conforming to a shitty way of producing your shows?







I like the majority of Boxing's commentators. I would miss Joe Rogan and Mike Goldberg greatly though, those two are the heart & soul of the UFC. :sad:






:lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wouldn't mind Goldberg leaving but Rogan MUST stay imo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Rogan MUST stay imo


It won't be the same without Rogan's creepy obsession with the stare downs....


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

last few seconds of this fight is such a classic moment, Lamas trying to stunt for the judges and crowd like hes the only who came to scrap, Holloway like "oh so thats how you want? stand right here motherfucker" let them bang, bro


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/...e-four-other-ufc-stars-announce-launch-of-mma



> Five of the most well-known fighters in the UFC are starting a fighters association.
> 
> The group, headlined by all-time great Georges St-Pierre, will be called the Mixed Martial Arts Athletes Association and will focus on evening the playing field between fighters and the UFC, it was announced on a media conference call Wednesday.
> 
> ...


Dana going to be livid about this but fuck him. These guys need some sort of security. Good for them


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BNco6zPh_cM

Shit just got real.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kinda looks amateurish, from the outfits to the logo, but I support their cause. Interesting to see what happens from hereo n out.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

UFC 'responds':



> *"We respect all of our athletes and are always open and willing to hear their thoughts on how to improve the sport," a UFC official said.
> 
> The same official added that the UFC would not have further comment at this time simply because the organization felt not enough details were shared on the call.*


http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/11/30/13802022/ufc-responds-to-launch-of-mma-athletes-association


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

another fighter union attempt.

yawn.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> another fighter union attempt.
> 
> yawn.


Not really

With guys like Gsp, Cowboy, Cain and TJ behind it then this is the one that could break the mould. I do not recall active members of the roster (Big names as well) putting it out there so publicly. Like him or not the Conor effect has a big part to play in all this. He is showing the other fighters that you dont have to be treated like a fucking mug and you can rebel against the system without fear of loosing your spot. Hopefully more big names will join the movement and if enough do eventually the U.F.C top brass will have to address the problem and back down on some things. Time will tell but at least these guys are attempting to make a stand. The UFC without the fighters is nothing. Hopefully they can finally drill that point home


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

That's one hell of a lineup. :done

Good for them too. Fully support it.

I'll watch that Holloway fight in a bit. UFC also put up that Pettis/Lauzon fight. Instant head kick and KO. :done


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Bound to happen. Company sold for BILLIONS of dollars. Can't continue holding fighters down after that. And like they said, security was a big part of this too. 

Hopefully some WWE guys follow this example.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

The Association's logo is ass. 

They should have reached out to me for a design.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804145493861351428

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804151184961470464


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Godway said:


> Bound to happen. Company sold for BILLIONS of dollars. Can't continue holding fighters down after that. And like they said, security was a big part of this too.
> 
> Hopefully some WWE guys follow this example.


Perfect combination of things is happening that means this has traction, where unfortunately a WWE equivalent never could. Not unless they got Undertaker to start it


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Perfect combination of things is happening that means this has traction, where unfortunately a WWE equivalent never could. Not unless they got Undertaker to start it


Sadly true.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Really hope this turns out well for the fighters, they've been treated like garbage for a looong time now and they deserve better. MMA is arguably the hardest sport in the world on its athletes, these guys train 2/3 times a day and get peanuts for it. Sure $50000 a fight looks good to an average person but for someone performing in the UFC it's nothing, especially considering what athletes in other sports get. Shitheads like Robert Huth probably earn about £50000 a week!! It's time for the UFC to pay its fighters what they are worth.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Good for the fighters, reebok deal was the final straw, they got raped, a ton of their supplementary income taken away just so the Fertita's could use a corporate apparel sponser to drive up the company's pricetag, remember all that absolute horseshit they spouted at the first pressers about how it was a deal for fighters, Uncle Frank and Big L probably sitting on a private beach somewhere now loling about how they got out at just the right time, just after theyd got passed their last big union problem too (NY), Dana gonna have to deal with it all now, probably looking at his 400mil and wondering why he bothered sticking around.


Downside of all this it might not actually work out well for fans, whose general interests are more in line with the UFC than the fighters,i.e. keep the machine rolling along same as normal with loads of fights and events happening, now you could have a potential shit ton of aggrieved guys from champs to jobbers who wont be so quick to sign fight contracts til they see if the union can work them a better deal, union dispute could be to 2017 what injury bug was to 2014.

2016 will go down as the craziest, most pivotal game changing year in mma history, more so than 05 or 09, or 93 for that matter, the sale, the disputes, the unions, the 200 fuckery, the McGregor show, Dada v Kimbo, shits been exhausting


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Has anyone noticed Cerrone's eye? Looks bruised up and cut only 2 weeks away from 206.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Hollywood Hanoi said:


> *Good for the fighters, reebok deal was the final straw, they got raped, a ton of their supplementary income taken away just so the Fertita's could use a corporate apparel sponser to drive up the company's pricetag, remember all that absolute horseshit they spouted at the first pressers about how it was a deal for fighters, Uncle Frank and Big L probably sitting on a private beach somewhere now loling about how they got out at just the right time, just after theyd got passed their last big union problem too (NY), Dana gonna have to deal with it all now, probably looking at his 400mil and wondering why he bothered sticking around.
> *
> 
> Downside of all this it might not actually work out well for fans, whose general interests are more in line with the UFC than the fighters,i.e. keep the machine rolling along same as normal with loads of fights and events happening, now you could have a potential shit ton of aggrieved guys from champs to jobbers who wont be so quick to sign fight contracts til they see if the union can work them a better deal, union dispute could be to 2017 what injury bug was to 2014.
> ...



I know it's beating a dead horse, but this still really bothered me as a fan just trying to put myself in the fighters shoes. I'm sorry, I meant put myself in their Reebok Crosstrainers. 

They basically monopolized the way their fighters CAN earn a living. Which is really fucked up.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

doubt Reebok are too happy with it either, PR disaster after disaster, its certainly not helping them sell shoes and no one is buying those fighter kits, I live in Dublin and ive never even seen anyone in a McGregor one, but I still see people all the time in his old Dethrone stuff (some of which were actually pretty decent by mma shirt standards), or years ago you'd see guys all the time in UFC hoodies or Tapout gear, to the point they became a gymbro cliche, at least it was good branding, reebok and mma just dont fit at all.




Jaxx said:


> Has anyone noticed Cerrone's eye? Looks bruised up and cut only 2 weeks away from 206.


he posted a gruesome looking vid of it a few weeks ago and everyone assumed it was fake cos he was filming a tv show at the time, maybe hes just trying to fuck with people and keep up the gimmick, cant imagine anyone allowing him to fight with an eye like that


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

_ESPN.com news services

Jose Aldo told UFCBrazil.com in an interview Monday that he was not surprised to hear that Conor McGregor was vacating his featherweight title in favor of keeping his 155-pound belt, but Aldo still wants another shot at him.

McGregor (21-3) won the UFC's 145-pound title in December, when he knocked the Brazilian Aldo out in 13 seconds at UFC 194, but he never defended the belt. The Irish star opted for a pair of welterweight fights against Nate Diaz in 2016 before challenging Eddie Alvarez on Nov. 12.


McGregor vacates featherweight title, UFC says
The UFC says Conor McGregor has vacated his featherweight title in favor of keeping his 155-pound belt, meaning Jose Aldo has been elevated to undisputed 145-pound champion.
The decision made room for Aldo (26-2), who defeated Frankie Edgar for the interim featherweight title at UFC 200 in July, to be elevated to undisputed champion.

"I knew for certain that this would happen," Aldo, widely considered one of the greatest fighters of all time, said in his first public comments about McGregor ceding the featherweight belt. "In my opinion, I never stopped being the champion. I lost that fight because of an accident."

Despite succumbing to McGregor in his first loss in more than 10 years, Aldo insisted to UFC Brazil that he was the better fighter and would win a rematch."I knew that I would win a rematch and would become champion again," Aldo said in Portuguese. "It's not my fault that he's a coward. He was never the champion. I don't see myself losing to anyone in my weight class or any other one."

Aldo, who campaigned for a rematch against McGregor all year before publicly asking the UFC for his release after the Alvarez-McGregor fight was announced in September, said he is intent on moving up to the 155-pound class and getting a rematch with the Irish superstar.

"It's logical that I give a lot of thought to that rematch, and it's a certainty that it will happen," he said. "But I want to defend my [featherweight] belt first. Then I can start preparing to face McGregor [at lightweight]."

However, before he can get a rematch with McGregor, Aldo will most likely first face the winner of the interim featherweight title fight between Max Holloway and former lightweight champion Anthony Pettis in a unification bout, which will be contested at the UFC 206 main event on Dec. 10.

"I will be prepared to fight whoever wins that fight," Aldo said. "It's clear that Pettis has a bigger name -- he already was the champion. It would be a big fight. But if it goes the other way, I don't have a problem with that either. I will win either way."_

What a sore loser this guy is...


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

BornBad said:


> _ESPN.com news services
> 
> 
> Despite succumbing to McGregor in his first loss in more than 10 years, Aldo insisted to UFC Brazil that he was the better fighter and would win a rematch."I knew that I would win a rematch and would become champion again," Aldo said in Portuguese. "It's not my fault that he's a coward. He was never the champion. I don't see myself losing to anyone in my weight class or any other one."
> _


_

Haha, MMAFighting reported this quote completely different lol.


"I knew that I would win a rematch and would become champion again, It's not my fault that he's such a pussy. He was never the champion. I don't see myself losing to anyone in my division or any other division."_


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

One thing that bothers me about the MMAAA is that it seems to be all male _UFC_ fighters. Surely having a _Bellator_ and female fighter on board would send a much stronger message throughout MMA? Just food for thought. :justsayin


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804182623119699968

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804184193248980992
:surprise:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804342489637326848
:moyes8


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jon Jones is live on Rogan's podcast right now if anyone's interested. Could be worth a listen.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804401431931404288


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Zydeco said:


> Jon Jones is live on Rogan's podcast right now if anyone's interested. Could be worth a listen.


been pretty tame so far.

When he said "God has a plan for me" at the start I just let out a big sigh


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't think Khabib is fighting Ferguson. He's stated a trillion times he wants the title next. Aka, he's going to Bellator. :trump2

Not even gonna bother with the :jonjones unless he tells us why he can't get it up. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> I don't think Khabib is fighting Ferguson. He's stated a trillion times he wants the title next. Aka, he's going to Bellator. :trump2
> 
> Not even gonna bother with the :jonjones unless he tells us why he can't get it up. :mj









Here's your answer. :jonjones


























*JON JONES GET YOUR DICK HARD, I'M WAITING FOR YA!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Has anyone noticed Cerrone's eye? Looks bruised up and cut only 2 weeks away from 206.


Go on his instagram. I shit myself because it looked like he was mauled by a bear, but commenters were saying things along the lines of "oh I almost believed you, nice stage make up!" so I thought it was down to me being incredibly naive. That was literally like two weeks ago now though, so why would he run with the gag for so long?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bellator taking some shots at the UFC about them cancelling that Anaheim event. Considering they are running the same night less than an hour away, they should be thanking the UFC.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lol, is this Cerrone eye thing legit? I thought it was a joke when I saw on insta a couple of weeks back.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Bendo is now claiming he's had a torn ACL during all of his _Bellator_ fights. :red

http://www.espn.co.uk/blog/mma/post/_/id/23427/benson-henderson-plans-acl-surgery-chandler-rematch



> Mirko CroCop Filipovic
> 7 hours ago
> 
> *I just received a message from Rizin Fighting Federation that Wanderlei "the Braveheart" Silva doesn't want to fight me. He gets scared and he changed his mind, but he know it from the beginning. He played tough guy on the press conference in July and he called me out for a fight. Then I said to myself, this man has a guts, but now we all see what is he made of, nothing but shit. Once he was a fearless and true axe murder but now he's just a scared homie and only thing he can kill is his mosquito. And Wanderlei, don't you dare to come to Saitama to see the tournament like a guest because I will slap you like a bitch just like you deserve, you are nothing but a scared bitch and I had so much respect for you as a fighter until now. I suggest a new name for you that will fit you well... WANDERLEI "THE CHICKEN" SILVA*


http://mmajunkie.com/2016/12/mirko-cro-cop-blasts-scared-homie-wanderlei-silva-following-rizin-ff-3-withdrawal

:damn



> White said McGregor decided on his own to give up the belt. And because there hadn’t been a title defence yet in 2016, White said he decided to elevate Aldo from interim champion to regular champion and have Anthony Pettis and Max Holloway fight for the interim belt in the main event of UFC 206 on Dec. 10 in Toronto.
> 
> Since losing to McGregor in Boston on Aug. 17, 2013, Holloway has reeled off nine consecutive victories.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/dana-white-created-interim-featherweight-belt-because-of-huge-logjam-205341255.html?soc_src=social-sh&soc_trk=tw


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

demetrius johnson first or second round tko, ko, or submission cause we all know he can do it all


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

It's the return of the Korean Zombie...Can't fucking wait. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/804728830762090497


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

ZOMBIE!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I have heard as much about the card this week as I heard about that card last weekend from Australia.

Such a slap in the face to Demetrious and the division that he had to defend his title this way. Granted the division should be cut, but since it's still here, you should at least try.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

WME-IMG ain't messing around. They just sacked Chuck Liddell and Matt Hughes. unk

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/2/13820376/chuck-liddell-matt-hughes-part-ways-with-ufc


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Chuck Liddell was never my friend


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Conor speaks about Floyd and still being the two-weight champ.






"I got my boxing licence, now Floyd's in the Bahamas!"


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Can't wait to watch Ryan Hall snatch Gray Maynard's soul from his body.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

can't believe the amount of people I'm seeing who are "shocked" that Liddell and Hughes got canned. Are you fucking kidding me? I was stunned that they lasted as long as they did under the new owners. They were probably making 5-10 times as much as their "job" actually was worth.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I know Lidell did some media work here and there, but no idea what Matt Hughes job was. Dana even said he gave Lidell a job so he would stop fighting lol


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

This doesn't seem like that great of a move. Aren't the UFC fighters pissed about pay. There was the idea that the company would take care of some people when you got older and retired. So they fire two ex-fighters. 


On a side note I watched the Bellator show on Spike last night. Not very exciting. Every fight went to a decision and none of them were all that close going into the 3rd round.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Actually looking forward to this show. Threw a bet on the top 3 fights. The Tim Elliott thing reminds me a little of Matt Serra. I fully expect Mighty Mouse to destroy him, but when the odds are that good, it's worth a shot.

Think there will be a lot of great action. I've really come around on Mighty Mouse. He found a killer instinct somewhere along the way as champ, which I really appreciate.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Ryan Hall is an annoying fighter. He's like a PS3 player who keeps spamming the same move to avoid being punched. I hope one day someone KO's him on his way down to lay on his back like a bitch.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ellenberger got screwed. That should be changed to a no contest.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Whaddaya know, another boring Flyweight fight......

Cut this division!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Elliot fared better than I thought he would. He did well to win Round 1 but the rest was basically DJ winning each round by staying in top position. I guess we will get Mighty Mouse/Benavidez yet again. I liked the Benavidez/Cejudo fight. Close and quick. Masvidal/Ellenberger was going well until the weird toe getting caught in the cage. I don't think the fight should have ended like that and I genuinely thought Dean called for a time out and they would resume afterwards. Oh well, I think Mavidal would have won anyways as he was landing heavy on Ellenberger. McMann will probably be up for another title shot in a fight or two.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

In no world should MM be in the running for GOAT. He's beaten a division of nobodies and in snoozefests no less.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

This is really fucking hilarious. Mighty Mouse can't even get over with the fans when he's fighting a TUF winner. That is really hard to do considering how great he is. He might just be the biggest charisma vacuum of all time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> He might just be the biggest charisma vacuum of all time.


Damian Maia.....?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

He needs to move back up to Bantamweight where he will face better challenges. Otherwise, we are just having repeat fights in that division.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Damian Maia.....?


Nah, I'll take Mighty Mouse over anyone in that category.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Boring fight Johnson needs to move up to batemweight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well, he's got that ONE fan....


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Stephen90 said:


> Boring fight Johnson needs to move up to batemweight.


I really won't give a fuck until he grows a pair and fights Cruz again. Un-fucking-believable that Rogan has the audacity to call Johnson the P4P GOAT when he's not even as good as the champ of the division right above his. Ridiculous.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I really won't give a fuck until he grows a pair and fights Cruz again. Un-fucking-believable that Rogan has the audacity to call Johnson the P4P GOAT when he's not even as good as the champ of the division right above his. Ridiculous.


Like Rogan but man he's biased as hell sometimes.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'd take almost every other champion over MM purely based on the fact that they fight legit challengers. Can't take MM seriously until he fights at Bantamweight. I mean what othet champion fights their title fights on fight nights and not PPVs, its insane.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

"GSP needs to move up and fight Anderson/etc and not cans."
"Anderson needs to move up and fight Jones/etc. and not cans."
"Jones needs to move up and fight Cain/etc. and not cans."

MM is in good company. 
Next one is probably Conor if he defeats Khabib & Ferguson. 

Because fuck weight classes.


PS:
Enjoyed the Main Event.

PPS:
Cruz > MM on P4P.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

feel bad for DJ that his 9th title defense is in a fucking highschool gym. Cut that division already and make it fight Cruz


If No Love doesn't send him behind his desk forever :mj4


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Felt like Tim Elliot def held his own in that fight, interesting to see his second run in the UFC. Said hes going to move up to 135.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Ryan Hall is an annoying fighter. He's like a PS3 player who keeps spamming the same move to avoid being punched. I hope one day someone KO's him on his way down to lay on his back like a bitch.


If you're scared to approach someone who's literally sitting on his ass, you're not the bitch :^)

Gray Maynard is a SCARED COWARD, what's new


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it wrong that I want Sara McMann to give me a handjob? :mj Just look at those gargantuan arms. :moyes1

I don't get the hate for Mighty Mouse or Flyweights in general, it seems like y'all are just mad because he's so dominant. The dude is 5'3 for Christ Sake, he shouldn't need to move up just because nobody seems to unable to defeat him. Although Elliot definitely gave him a run for his money in that first round.

Ryan Hall, all I have to say to you buddy is.....










Absolutely pathetic and embarrassing performance from him. He should be ashamed of himself for stinking out the joint like that. I hope to god we see him knocked out cold in the near future.

Why the fuck did Herb Dean stop that fight? Couldn't he just call a time out and allow Ellenberger to get his toe free? So stupid and annoying, the fight was really heating up as well.

That Cannonier vs. Cutelaba fight!!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really don't understand why people aren't pointing the finger at Maynard, showed no hesitancy when he was obviously going to lose. Even when they were standing he was getting his head kicked off.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Because Maynard was the only who was actually trying to engage in a fight. All Hall seemed concerned about was rubbing his ass all over the canvas like a dog with worms. The prick even had the nerve to taunt Maynard at times. :no:

He's even got one of this irritating faces that you just want to slap senseless....










Fuck him, he's a cunt. He might even give Honda run for her money as the most despised fighter on the planet.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Is it wrong that I want Sara McMann to give me a handjob? :mj Just look at those gargantuan arms. :moyes1
> 
> I don't get the hate for Mighty Mouse or Flyweights in general, it seems like y'all are just mad because he's so dominant. The dude is 5'3 for Christ Sake, he shouldn't need to move up just because nobody seems to unable to defeat him. Although Elliot definitely gave him a run for his money in that first round.
> 
> ...


from what i understood he had to stop it after he involved the comission because they deemed Ellenburger wasnt defending himself which is total bull shit along with Glen Trowbridge giving Joe a 30-26 he shoul;d never be allowed to judge in mma again


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> from what i understood he had to stop it after he involved the comission because they deemed Ellenburger wasnt defending himself which is total bull shit


So basically it was another blooper from good old Herb Dean. :mj4


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Absolutely pathetic and embarrassing performance from him. He should be ashamed of himself for stinking out the joint like that. I hope to god we see him knocked out cold in the near future.
> 
> Why the fuck did Herb Dean stop that fight? Couldn't he just call a time out and allow Ellenberger to get his toe free? So stupid and annoying, the fight was really heating up as well.
> 
> That Cannonier vs. Cutelaba fight!!!!


Again, what's embarrassing is Gray Maynard acting like Ryan Hall had cooties. I wish I had GIF animations on hand to show you the number of times Maynard disengaged Hall because he didn't like where it was going. Don't get me wrong, Hall did the same thing when he was too in the pocket for his own liking, but Maynard was *far *more evasive. Hall's jiu-jitsu is good, but he's mortal. No excuse for Maynard to have backpedalled the way he did. Ryan Hall at least ventured for striking when it fancied him. Maynard refused to grapple even when in dominant positions.

Herb did say at the time that "he has called a time out" but after deliberation they told him it had to be a TKO. Ellenberger wasn't gonna win the fight, but such a shame it had to be that way.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah lets all blame Maynard for being unwilling to jump into the guard of a black belt. :red

Hall was clearly getting the better of Maynard with his kicks and yet he continued to go back to the stalling tactics of flopping around on the floor like a douche. If only those _Pride_ rules were allowed, soccer kicks would put an end to that nonsense quite quickly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea Hall should have just stand and banged with Maynard, instead of playing to his strengths, be smart and pick his shots. Yea he takes advantage of the rules, not kicking a downed opponent etc. But if you wanna be mad, be mad at the current rules.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Imagine if Masvidal was the one who got his toe caught in the cage. He was on the verge of finishing Jake anyway so it worked out as well as it ever could. Feel bad for Herb because there's been how many MMA fights and this is the first time anyone can recall that happening. Let's not act like anyone had a clue what to do. Probably should just called for a break and let Jake back to his feet once he realised the situation (which he did). 

I thought the MM fight was fun :shrug*


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Erik. said:


> :banderas


I wrote this on Sherdog regarding the slam. 

That slam is lethal.

He did the exact same type of slam to Branch, too.

It's obviously a devastating technique that more fighters should utilize, because obviously it works.

Putting the forearm on the face/neck area and then power slamming the guys head off the canvas, essentially knocking them the fuck out.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

On another note, heard people mentioning soccer kicks, here's my second video I made the other day of One FC and soccer kicks:






My first one went viral. It's a shame they discarded them, only Rizin have the full rules now I believe.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Yeah lets all blame Maynard for being unwilling to jump into the guard of a black belt. :red
> 
> Hall was clearly getting the better of Maynard with his kicks and yet he continued to go back to the stalling tactics of flopping around on the floor like a douche. If only those _Pride_ rules were allowed, soccer kicks would put an end to that nonsense quite quickly.


Gray Maynard is a black belt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And tbh as the saying goes, Maynard could have stomped with any foot he wanted... just not any foot he wanted back.



JOY~! said:


> *
> I thought the MM fight was fun :shrug*


It was. Unfortunately I fell asleep after the second or third round but Tim Elliott has a good head on him. Reminded me of a Scoggins/Thompson hybrid.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Dominick Cruz on Cody Garbrandt

"I don’t think that he’s smart enough to know if that would even be possible,” Cruz said. “I honestly believe that. I think he’s literally about as smart as a rock. He’s had multiple concussions. If you look at any of the spelling that he does on any of his stuff, I mean, he wrote ‘plain’ as like a ‘plan.’ He just doesn’t have the intelligence to understand if somebody was in his head. All he knows is he’s either angry at you, or he’s cool with you, and that’s it. And that’s alright. If he wants to be angry with me, that’s fine. I applaud that. I look forward to it. It makes this thing more fun for me.”

Cruz just buried Cody before they even get to fight :banderas

Can't wait for the 207 presser now


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

^ :lmao

Cruz is consistently making Team Alpha Male his bitch like it's his day job.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Love Cruz to death and back. Best trash talker in UFC. His say-no-more conviction is what does it for me personally - he's not screaming at you to believe it's true, he's explaining it like you could never imagine it anything but true. Never gets old.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Has one of the most unique and interesting styles to watch in the cage as well. It's as calculated and surgical as his trash talk.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

BTW Have y'all seen the _UFC_'s new insanely hot card girl, *Lindsey Pelas*?



Spoiler: NSFW

































Blows Arianny and Palmer's fake asses out of the water IMO.

Google her more naughty pictures at your own pleasure. :bbrown3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/805936888703913984


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam that instagram chick joined UFC team? I'm not mad at that at all.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

As if UFC girls couldn't get any hotter :trips5

Vanessa Hanson still the GOAT though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Valentina Shevchenko vs. Julianna Pena headlines FOX UFC Fight Night in Denver


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So the _UFC_ are finally willing to make a Featherweight division for Cyborg. :bjpenn It's about damn time! I wonder if this was an idea to save 206? :hmm:

The less said about Cyborg's prima donna required weight cutting schedule the better. Even I have a hard time defending her on that one. :side:

Here's hoping Cyborg vs. Holm or whoever can happen in March. :fingerscrossed

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18221247/ufc-president-dana-white-said-pitched-145-pound-title-fights-cris-cyborg-justino

It's interesting to note that Holm's coaches seem hesitant about letting her face Cyborg, cause I've always felt Holly is one of the few fighters in the UFC who could actually give her a tough fight. But then again, they're paid professionals and I am just a lewd lad from Scotland so what the fuck do I know. 8*D


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I watched the FS1 UFC card and I've now decided that Hall is my favorite fighter. That shit was great.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> So the _UFC_ are finally willing to make a Featherweight division for Cyborg. :bjpenn It's about damn time! I wonder if this was an idea to save 206? :hmm:
> 
> The less said about Cyborg's prima donna required weight cutting schedule the better. Even I have a hard time defending her on that one. :side:
> 
> ...


Holly's probably done, she's like 68 years old. She should give Featherweight a shot though if they do it, maybe she'll get another couple of years fighting at a comfortable weight. 

The Cyborg thing sounds like a game. She talks all this shit about wanting this fight and that fight, yet she's saying making any weight they want her to is going to kill her. Maybe she shouldn't be a professional fighter if she's that worried about the medical side of things?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

fuck off with more UFC weight classes, male or female.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Can't fuckin wait to see Korean Superboy, Cowboy/Means and the main event


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Y'all realise there's a _UFC Fight Night_ card on Friday as well right? The Black Beast and Francis Ngannou are competing.









EDIT - According to







we may not have been hearing all the truth from







(what a shock) regarding Cyborg.....






I am not surprised by Dana's smear tactics, he's had it in for her since day one.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Despite the Rumble/DC fight being dropped, it's still a pretty good event. I'm just thinking of this as a really stacked fight night rather than a PPV.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Conor's taking 10 months off. Oh boy..

When he returns there's gonna be one hungry Russian bear holding the real Lightweight belt ready to maul this chump. Exactly what Conor doesn't want to see


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Y'all realise there's a _UFC Fight Night_ card on Friday as well right? The Black Beast and Francis Ngannou are competing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man that's crazy, how hard the weight cut is for her. People on here was saying that shit too - "Eat less run more!!", idiots :mj


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Conor's taking 10 months off. Oh boy..
> 
> When he returns there's gonna be one hungry Russian bear holding the real Lightweight belt ready to maul this chump. Exactly what Conor doesn't want to see


Tony Ferguson is American, not Russian!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I forgot there was a fight night on Friday.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Buttermaker said:


> Conor's taking 10 months off. Oh boy..


And people wonder why they stripped him of his FW title. :mj

Ferguson vs. Khabib needs to happen now!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Buttermaker said:


> Conor's taking 10 months off. Oh boy..
> 
> When he returns there's gonna be one hungry Russian bear holding the real Lightweight belt ready to maul this chump. Exactly what Conor doesn't want to see


It's going to for the interim belt bruh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nick Diaz is now free to fight again! :drose

Diaz vs. Lawler II, UFC 209, BOOK IT!!!

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/7/13875482/nick-diaz-reaches-agreement-with-nac-free-to-participate-in-all-fight

For whatever reason (most likely to keep Jimi free for a UK card) Glover Teixeira vs. Jimi Manuwa at UFC 208 has been scrapped, instead we're going to get Glover vs. Jared Cannonier.









Glover better go back to utilising his wrestling or he might be in for other short night IMO. :cudi

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/7/13874792/glover-teixeira-vs-jared-cannonier-in-the-works-for-ufc-208

Also Aljamain Sterling vs. Raphael Assuncao has been added to _UFC_ on _FOX_ 23.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/7/13876136/raphael-assuncao-vs-aljamain-sterling-slated-for-ufc-on-fox-23


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Also Aljamain Sterling vs. Raphael Assuncao has been added to _UFC_ on _FOX_ 23.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/7/13876136/raphael-assuncao-vs-aljamain-sterling-slated-for-ufc-on-fox-23


Oh gee, really? Bit of a mismatch. Would really have preferred a tune up fight for the young prospect, this is more feeding him to the wolves.


Machiavelli said:


> It's going to for the interim belt bruh


The interim belt will be the real belt because Ferguson and Nurmagomedov are better than the sitting champ, and the three champions that held it before him. Literally, respectfully.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Oh gee, really? Bit of a mismatch. Would really have preferred a tune up fight for the young prospect, this is more feeding him to the wolves.
> 
> 
> The interim belt will be the real belt because Ferguson and Nurmagomedov are better than the sitting champ, and the three champions that held it before him. Literally, respectfully.


Yea, I was just saying that cause of UFC handing out interim title fights left and right. Plus they won't strip Conor of 155. But whoever wins between Tony and Khabib will be the 'real' 155 champ and will fight Conor when he's back.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Buttermaker said:


> Conor's taking 10 months off. Oh boy..
> 
> When he returns there's gonna be one hungry Russian bear holding the real Lightweight belt ready to maul this chump. Exactly what Conor doesn't want to see


Wouldn't bet on it. Look at how badly MJ clipped him up early in their fight at 205. If MJ was landing those shots, you can bet your ass Conor is going to land, and that left hand hurts people bad. Khabib has never fought a striker on Conor's level. Conversely, Conor has never fought a grappler on Khabib's level. Every round starts on the feet though. You also have to consider that Conor will destroy him in the mental warfare before the fight. Khabib is a highly strung guy who takes himself way too seriously, similar to Aldo.

I'm not saying that I'm completely confident that McGregor would win, but I'm finished doubting him at this stage. Those acting like he hasn't got the tools to beat anyone in his division on any given day are blinded by their dislike for his antics out of the octagon. Every time Eddie even thought about moving in for a TD, Conor stabbed that front kick to the body. Even when Eddie did manage to close the distance, Conor was never really in any danger, and he dominated the grappling exchanges. I get that Khabib's grappling is far more ferocious than Eddie's, but people really need to stop pretending that Conor isn't able to at least handle himself in that regard. I'm not saying he's Kevin Randleman on the ground, but before every fight we have to hear about how Conor has no chance due to how terrible he supposedly is at grappling, and every time (aside from last March) those people have had to eat their words. A Khabib win over Conor is far from a sure thing, and I'd argue that there's a case to be made for Conor being the favourite.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This Albany card got some good fights on it


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: I Back*








Is back in negotiations with the _UFC_. Coincidentally they reached out to him the day _MMAAA_ was announced. :mj

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/8/13880756/morning-report-georges-st-pierre-back-in-negotiations-with-the-ufc

:jonjones will be free to fight again in July after reaching a settlement with the _NSAC_.

Bones vs. Gus II please.

http://mmajunkie.com/2016/12/jon-jones-reaches-agreement-with-nsac-eligible-to-fight-again-in-july






:surprise: Matt Brown really doesn't seem to like Cowboy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this union/association lasted all of 8 days. lol. Cerrone's not happy with it, Kennedy's not happy with it, and GSP is going back to the UFC. (in theory).

welcome back Bjorn. lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Matt Brown does that with everyone lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: I am not impressed by your performance.*















:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

EDIT - 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807020598039822336
I am dying. :maury


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Joe's like "Can't wait till I leave so I don't have to deal with this shit."


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:lmao Joe looks like he is loving it




----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Pettis misses weight by 3lbs.






Probably all dem tattoos.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Suppose we should call him Anthony 'Dinnertime' Pettis now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Dat Mcgregor fuckery gets maximized with that weight miss.
The horse shit just keeps piling up

According to Helwani the fight will continue however only Holloway will win the belt if he wins Pettis wont... What the actual fuck is that.


----------



## NoChanceInHell95 (May 4, 2016)

am i the only person who isnt hyped for 206? pettis and holloway not main card worthy but i guess dana had no choice.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:rockwut

Holloway and Pettis not main card worthy? You want them on the prelims son?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Be nice guys, dudes cars got torched by some maniac, so maybe he just ate a bit too much comfort food?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

laugh my balls off at it only being a title fight for one guy.

honestly Im a lot more hype for this ppv than i thought id be a few weeks ago, every fight on the main card is interesting to me, not even mad about the title thing in the ME cos everyone was gonna consider it a bullshit title anyway, just an excuse to build up either guys name, with some proximity to McGregors and hype up a fight with Aldo. Max on an absolute tear trying to cement his status, constantly improving but he was always good, lost to Poirier cos he was a green rookie, beat Bermudez but got robbed by judges, had the bad luck to fight Conor when he wasnt ready for that level striking, whooped everyone else's ass. Wasnt long ago Pettis was the premier flashy superstar champ in the company, career shit the bed in horrific fashion, RDA fight fucked him mentally, missing weight doesnt bode well, still everything to prove for him now, might as well come out throwing showtime kicks and spinning shit and hope for the best. Max's fight to lose imo and his big chance to really get over.

Cowboy/Brown has the potential to be an all out war, love Matt Brown but got a feeling Cowboy could smoke him early, we know how Brown reacts to body kicks and we know how Cowboy throws em.

Fuck the haters, Im a loyal Kelvin fan, the ultimate underdog will once again over come the odds, choke Kennedy the fuck out mid way through the second round. Then he'll miss weight for his next MW fight, be forced to move up to LHW where he'll be the first guy to beat Bones, bet on it, saving this quote now for future sigging.

Remember there was a time when Cub Swanson said Conor McGregor wasnt worthy of fighting him and actually had a fair point? long time ago, Cubs fight with Frankie had the same effect the RDA fight had on Pettis, broke him, classic grizzled vet vs rising superstar match up here, hoping for some highlight reel shit from Superboy.

Jordan Mein seems like a nice guy and Emil Meek murked Paul Harris and does some viking schtick, I'll watch that.

also interested in the Krylov and Vannata fights on the prelims, good card overall


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Buttermaker said:


> Dat Mcgregor fuckery gets maximized with that weight miss.
> The horse shit just keeps piling up
> 
> According to Helwani the fight will continue however only Holloway will win the belt if he wins Pettis wont... What the actual fuck is that.


Lol watch Pettis win now


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Lol watch Pettis win now



... and then Pettis gets rewarded with another title shot right after he failed to make weight for this one. Pretty hilarious.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> ... and then Pettis gets rewarded with another title shot right after he failed to make weight for this one. Pretty hilarious.


No way. Dana's involved in fuckery, but he's been pretty strong lately in his response to weight misses, forcing fighters to change divisions etc.

So it's a bit of a must win for Holloway as far as the featherweight division is concerned. If an overweight Pettis wins, he doesn't get a shot... leaving the next contender, Edgar? Aldo vs. Edgar III? Or do they go with the winner of Swanson and Choi.

They fucked up taking the belt of Conor, man. The division's holding itself up anyway without McGregor even being there. And he's a guy who would hit 145 in non-title fights.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Pettis bro, were you eating burgers with that FAT FUCK Kelvin Gastelum?

Only one guy winning the title in an interim title fight :walphtf

Also plz stop talking about fucking up with taking the strap for McGregor. He's taking a 10 month break ffs, the FW division would have been held up for around 2 years. He had 3 fights in 2016 and none had to do with FW, hes done there.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> No way. Dana's involved in fuckery, but he's been pretty strong lately in his response to weight misses, forcing fighters to change divisions etc.
> 
> So it's a bit of a must win for Holloway as far as the featherweight division is concerned. If an overweight Pettis wins, he doesn't get a shot... leaving the next contender, Edgar? Aldo vs. Edgar III? Or do they go with the winner of Swanson and Choi.
> 
> They fucked up taking the belt of Conor, man. The division's holding itself up anyway with McGregor even being there. And he's a guy who would hit 145 in non-title fights.


They absolutely did the right thing taking the belt away, UFC fucked up when they added an interim title for this fight. Should have just made Aldo champ and made this a No 1 contender fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> Pettis bro, were you eating burgers with that FAT FUCK Kelvin Gastelum?
> 
> Only one guy winning the title in an interim title fight :walphtf
> 
> Also plz stop talking about fucking up with taking the strap for McGregor. He's taking a 10 month break ffs, the FW division would have been held up for around 2 years. He had 3 fights in 2016 and none had to do with FW, hes done there.



The point is, the only reason they stripped him NOW was to save this shitty PPV and now they look like complete fucking morons. Can't wait to see the PPV numbers for 206. I predict Demetrious Johnson headlining numbers, meaning barely cracking 100K.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> They absolutely did the right thing taking the belt away, UFC fucked up when they added an interim title for this fight. Should have just made Aldo champ and made this a No 1 contender fight.


The end result would be the same, really. They're not going to give Pettis a title shot after missing weight, whether the billing on the fight is "interim title" or "contender fight". It's literally the only thing that's kept John Lineker from a title shot.

The issue is, if Pettis win, Holloway gets set back, and they've got to make more fights to determine a suitable challenger... what's the odds Aldo doesn't defend the belt until Conor's ready to come back. And even if Holloway won, there's like a 80% chance Aldo gets injured before the fight can happen.

...In case you can't tell, I'm still pretty salty about UFC stripping Conor for inactivity... and awarding the title to someone as unreliable and inactive as Jose Aldo.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The end result would be the same, really. They're not going to give Pettis a title shot after missing weight, whether the billing on the fight is "interim title" or "contender fight". It's literally the only thing that's kept John Lineker from a title shot.
> 
> The issue is, if Pettis win, Holloway gets set back, and they've got to make more fights to determine a suitable challenger... what's the odds Aldo doesn't defend the belt until Conor's ready to come back. And even if Holloway won, there's like a 80% chance Aldo gets injured before the fight can happen.
> 
> ...In case you can't tell, I'm still pretty salty about UFC stripping Conor for inactivity... and awarding the title to someone as unreliable and inactive as Jose Aldo.



I'm not salty about Conor getting stripped, just thoroughly amused by all the bullshit that's going on. Shit, why didn't they just make Aldo defend the belt right now if they were gonna hand it to him? You're just gonna award the title to a dude who says he doesn't want to fight anyone but Conor? A guy who talked about throwing fights? Really? Holloway even said that Aldo keeps refusing to fight him, so I just don't get it. It should have been Aldo vs Holloway for the real fake belt. That's the only thing that would have made sense to me.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: This is the Ultimate Fighter. We don’t vote guys off, we beat them off.*

Bummed about Pettis missing weight but I am still excited to see the fight tomorrow night.



> But the answer is yes. The answer is yes, *we're going to make a 145-pound division*, whether it's with Cyborg or not.


This new found urgency to create a female Featherweight division makes me wonder if Ronda is planning to move up. I mean Cyborg is a draw and all but I am not quite convinced the _UFC_ would create one just solely for her. :hmm:

Maybe they want Ronda to become a two weight champion so Conor's not constantly overshadowing her. :jericho2

Just speculation on my part of course.









http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/9/13902142/ufc-plans-to-add-womens-featherweight-division-whether-its-with

Sounds like we'll be seeing some changes in the commentary team next year. Farewell, Mr. Goldberg, I'll miss all of your gafs and bloopers. :mj2

http://www.sportsnet.ca/mma/dana-white-hints-joe-rogan-may-get-new-ufc-broadcast-partner-2017/


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I prefer Goldberg to Rogan so this honestly sucks. I don't mind another women's title. It'll still be better than Mighty Mouse's division. :mj4


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This isn't MMA related but the biggest heavyweight kickboxing bout in recent years takes place tomorrow BADR VS RICO


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: I want to f**k… I want to fight, with Chuck.*



Rockhead said:


> I don't mind another women's title. It'll still be better than Mighty Mouse's division. :mj4


That's not very nice.









As a fellow short man you should be rooting and supporting these _Hobbit_ divisions. :cudi



Machiavelli said:


> This isn't MMA related but the biggest heavyweight kickboxing bout in recent years takes place tomorrow BADR VS RICO


Isn't Ubereem going to be doing commentary for the fight as well? :moyes1


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea he is, should be amazing. Will be watching 206 and this simultaneously. 






The Fight night today has been boring as fuck so far


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

This fight is unreal! Holy fisticuffs!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy fuck what a fight!!!!










Also Bard vs Rico is earlier in the day so get to watch both :mark:


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Something about Corey Anderson is wicked boring..

Good win tho


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Francis is fucking legit, tremendous strength. Scary


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope Lewis fights don't all go this way from now out..

Lewis timid to strike due to take down.. Opponent scared to strike due to Lewis power.. Opponent gets clinch/take down and fuck all happens


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Derrick Lewis being too hard on himself.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

So close. :mj2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Not bad not bad


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:mj


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Strawweight was FOTN, though I feel Yoder was kinda robbed.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The main event was a bit of a damp squib.









Francis Ngannou has frightening strength. HW's right now must be like......:regal

That first round of Villante vs. Safarov was fun stuff. And I loved Gian's attitude in the post fight interview. :lol

Now we count down to 206. :woo:woo:woo 

Can't wait for Swanson vs. Choi and Cowboy vs. Brown. :mark::mark:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I didn't really think the main event was all that bad. I kind of enjoyed the chess match myself.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Man Francis N'Gannou is a serious contender. Really hope he continues rising up the ranks, the title picture needs some new blood, really tired of seeing the same faces over and over again.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Betting on the dogs = $$$$$$$


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Betting on the dogs = $$$$$$$


You've missed the livest dog on the card. Very significant chance the chick Létourneau is facing bullies the shit out of her tomorrow.



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> I didn't really think the main event was all that bad. I kind of enjoyed the chess match myself.


What chess lol. Abdurakhimov's clinch-and-pray was hardly cerebral. And Derrick Lewis' performance? He knows what he did lol, I will say no more.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

samizayn said:


> You've missed the livest dog on the card. Very significant chance the chick Létourneau is facing bullies the shit out of her tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> What chess lol. Abdurakhimov's clinch-and-pray was hardly cerebral. And Derrick Lewis' performance? He knows what he did lol, I will say no more.


Judging by the way she looked at the weigh ins I didn't want to pick her, but shes a Canadian so i couldn't pass it up
:grapes


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Overeem on commentary for GLORY, saying he's not really into watching women fight... as he's calling a women's title fight. He has exactly ZERO fucks to give.

:duck


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

So, a pretty average Fight Night in the books. I'd rank Francis Ngannou ahead of Derrick Lewis now, the wins side by side against roughly equal opposition... and Ngannou was impressive. He hadn't really registered with me before, but I won't soon forget the way he just wrenched that kimura. Elsewhere, the Villante vs. Safarov fight was fun, and so was Shane Burgos. Guy had some serious presence and confidence for his UFC debut.

Onto UFC 206! It's funny, I think this card will turn out to be the hidden gem of the year. It lacks the star power of a Conor McGregor, Ronda Rousey, Jon Jones, and all the fuckery with losing fights from the card and Pettis battling the scales... I don't see it going great in the buyrate on PPV. That said, it's a ridiculous card for action fighters, something that the dedicated fans can latch onto without the media circus of big cards. Holloway vs. Pettis, Cerrone vs. Brown and Swanson vs. Choi are 3 insane fights! Then, as we go down the card, we have the likes of Jordan Mein and Lando Vannata doing their thing. I'm excited! One of the first times I didn't hesitate buying a non-title PPV (Mir vs. Cro Cop burnt me bad in my first UFC purchase years ago).

My picks:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*HOLY FUCK CROWD IS INSANE AT BADR VS RICO *



*BADR BROKE HIS ARM IN SECOND ROUNDS FUCKCKCKC*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> *HOLY FUCK CROWD IS INSANE AT BADR VS RICO *
> 
> 
> 
> *BADR BROKE HIS ARM IN SECOND ROUNDS FUCKCKCKC*



Unfortunate ending, but other than that everything about this main event was fucking awesome. Fights breaking out in the crowd before the actual fight even starts? You gotta love that.

Awesome promo by Badr at the end, too, showing respect to Rico and then telling him right to his face that he's gonna knock him the fuck out in the re-match.

Rico wanting to focus on MMA? Yes, please.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

what a cheeky wheel kick KO by NANDO LANDO :trips8


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LANDO MOTHERFUCKING VANNATA.


I'm on the hype train


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

I was already on the hype train after he almost rekt Ferguson, but that just confirms it tenfold. 

Lando Vannata for LW Champ. :avit:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Barboza like KO. Hunt like walk off


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Woah, that was awesome!!!



Jaxx said:


> Man Francis N'Gannou is a serious contender. Really hope he continues rising up the ranks, *the title picture needs some new blood*, really tired of seeing the same faces over and over again.


Which is why I hope Sean Shelby avoids matching Ngannou up with Black Beast. Those two could be future contenders.

I like Stann's idea of matching up Black Beast with Josh Barnett next.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

If Vannata has good defensive grappling he'll most likely make it to the top. If he actually becomes a great grappler there's no telling what he becomes. For sure this post is going to sound very nauseating and hype-trainey, perhaps even premature but consider that we've already seen the trajectory of fighters who fight like he does. They become Dominick Cruz. They become TJ Dillishaw (who is his clone, except for being the tiniest bit less effective.) Hell, they become Tony Ferguson -- and I know it doesn't sound like saying much considering two of those three are not even champions, but they are the embodiment of the ideal mixed martial artist. If you're moving with that amount of fluidity and confidence at this point in your career already, nothing can stop you.


Blackbeard said:


> Which is why I hope Sean Shelby avoids matching Ngannou up with Black Beast. Those two could be future contenders.
> 
> I like Stann's idea of matching up Black Beast with Josh Barnett next.


Thought he retired?

And honestly, I don't like it. It's twice now that Lewis has had no answer for people grappling with him, and if he were to face someone of Barnett's calibre I could honestly see it not going well for him. That's the kind of guy Lewis needs to train with, yeah, but not for an actual fight until he's got that part of him sorted out.


Mad Max said:


> I was already on the hype train after he almost rekt Ferguson, but that just confirms it tenfold.
> 
> Lando Vannata for LW Champ. :avit:


To be fair, he _did _wreck Fergie. He didn't get the W but Ferguson hadn't been smacked like that for a while by anyone. RDA himself didn't do as much damage.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

So pissed I missed the Lando fight. I had to run some errands. 

Yeah, if his performance against Ferg didn't make you believe in the kid then you need to check yourself. That fight put him on the radar. 

He's going places.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

So glad I didn't miss this fight!

THE QUEBEC KID IS MY BOY!

:banderas


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Impressed loads with Kelvin's boxing in this fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Premium members don't forget to check out the chatbox during UFC cards! :cudi


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

First time I've seen a bigger guy be neutralised by someone's boxing. Very interesting. Changes a lot about how I see things.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Why doesn't Gastelum just ask God to help him with his weight cuts? Asshole.




> First time I've seen a bigger guy be neutralised by someone's boxing. Very interesting. Changes a lot about how I see things.


Why? We all knew Gastelum was the superior boxer and Kennedy gassed out very quickly for some reason. 2 years was probably too much time to take off.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This might be Fight of the Year. Incredible stuff. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good fight! :clap


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

There's no doubt about it, that was Fight of the Year! Absolutely amazing back and forth slobberknocker.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Good Lord!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Superboy 


What a warrior. What a fight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

That was some of the craziest shit I've ever seen. Doo Ho Choi? Ho Lee Fuk!


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fight of the year :goldberg2

damn that fucker had a steel chin :enzo


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Nasty head kick KO by Cowboy. Lots of complaints before the show, but once it's all said and done everyone will go home happy.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Dat fucking kick!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cowboy continues to impress at Welterweight. It wasn't easy though, Brown made him work hard for that victory.

The sound of that kick landing was sickening.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

"VICIOUS BODY KICK" - Goldberg. Then Rogan corrects him :lmao Gonna miss this partnership


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Showtime is shot....

Holloway picked him apart.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Yeah, Showtime is over. Lost 4 of his last 5 and now has to go back to lightweight. Can't wait for Holloway vs Aldo... if José shows up...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a beautiful flurry from Holloway to finish the fight. Those body shots were nasty. The crazy thing is he's only 25, he's only going to get better. unk

Fantastic main card, loved all of the fights, it exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Change the thread name to "WHERESJOSEWALDO'


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:mark: Cowboy :mark:

 Showtime


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Change the thread name to "WHERESJOSEWALDO'


I second this. @Rockhead


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

206 completely delivered. Imagine if it still had DC/Rumble? Some quick thoughts.

VALHALLA is a star in the making.

Choi/Swanson was insane. Both are tremendous, god knows how Choi didn't go out.

I expected Cerrone to win but Brown made him work for it. I'm glad they actually hugged before the KO. Cerrone's been trying to work at that for over 24 hours.

MAD MAX Holloway. Sono, do you member telling me Pettis wouldn't get finished? :mj Pettis couldn't get into that fight at all. Max was moving around too much, lighting him up on the right eye, and then broke his hand. I like the idea of Aldo/Holloway. Pre Conor, Aldo was pretty unbeatable so I'd favor him in the fight but anything can happen. Holloways been on an absolute tear and deserves that shot. Glad Pettis didn't win amidst the weight cutting fuckery.

The last two events of the year are both pretty good.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Great night of fights, so many interesting match-ups to make.

*Fights to make IMO:*
Holloway vs. Aldo (obviously :lol)
Pettis vs. Poirier
Cowboy vs. Lawler
Brown vs. Condit
Gastelum vs. Jotko
Kennedy vs. Leites
Meek vs. Jouban/Perry Winner
Mein vs. Jouban/Perry Loser
Cirkunov vs. C. Anderson
Krylov vs. Villante
Lando vs. Miller


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> The crazy thing is he's only 25, he's only going to get better.


Jon Jones was young once too.......


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

That was a very special fight card. I know it's not quite the last PPV, but it would have been a great way to cap off the greatest year in MMA history. I'm never doubting Cerrone again, nor my boy KG. Groovy Lando was already MY BOY too, but he delivered above and beyond anything I would have dared hope for. As for next week,










Main event is anyone's game - rooting for both of them to be honest.

Northcutt/Gall is going to be so much fun, and it's such a tossup because we don't have any decent footage of Gall standing, so there's no way of knowing how he deals with Sage's super aggressive striking game. Important because conversely, Sage started training at Tri-Star, is super athletic, and apparently retained like a sponge -- really good chance he's developed defensive grappling good enough to neutralise Gall in that aspect.

Faber via any way he wants. Is there a reason they call him one punch? Don't think I've seen Pickett knock anyone out ever.

His being a meme makes it easy to forget that Perry is verry good at what he does. Jouban is one of those technically sound safe fighters, so it's entirely Platinum's fight to win or lose.

I need to watch tape on this Scottish fellow but good chance he KOs Henrique da Silva if his standing is as good as it looks on paper. Da Silva is very, very slow and hittable.

Oh and Covington to wrestlefuck Barberena to a decision or sub, whichever comes first. Can't stand that bloke!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Amazing card.

Swanson/Choi? Damn!!!!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Mad Max said:


> Great night of fights, so many interesting match-ups to make.
> 
> *Fights to make IMO:*
> Holloway vs. Aldo (obviously :lol)
> ...


Good picks. IMO, Meek needs someone lower than either Perry or Jouban still. Also that's a much better matchup for Cirkunov. Tried to call out Shogun, the wuss! :lol:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Jon Jones was young once too.......


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Sleeper card for sure. I mean God Damn. 

- Meme Master Holloway got me putting in work on Photoshop tonight. Also, Max is a man of Christ and so Jesus broke Pettis' hand for not touching gloves. Lesson learned. 

- Aldo's Instagram getting hit up with 'Where's Waldo' now. :lmao

- Korean Superboy and Wonderboy proving that their nicknames are well earned and both winning people over in defeat. That's special. Choi needs to work on defence, imo. 

- While Matt Brown's fate was sealed, I kinda wish he didn't give Cerrone that love before the final round. It's better to stay in Cerrone's head than let him loosen up. Another highlight reel finish for Cerrone. 

- Meek wants Sage or Gall next. Winner of that fight to face Valhalla then? :mark:

- Gastelum making Kennedy second guess any intention he had of being a border patrol officer when he retires.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cowboy vs Nick Diaz PLZ


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807830777291489280
I'd be down for Belfort v Gastelum in Brazil.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Where's Jose Waldo?*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807843325315284992


Mad Max said:


> I'd be down for Belfort v Gastelum in Brazil.


Vitor is pretty washed, he's beneath Gastelum at this point IMO. 

Honestly I'd consider making Gastelum vs. Whittaker.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am still buzzing from that fantastic card. :mark::mark::mark:

I recorded the main card and the pre-lims so I am gonna watch it all again today. :drose

And just think, we've got _UFC on Fox 22_ next week. :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Epic night lads!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rockhead said:


> MAD MAX Holloway. Sono, do you member telling me Pettis wouldn't get finished? :mj Pettis couldn't get into that fight at all. Max was moving around too much, lighting him up on the right eye, and then broke his hand. I like the idea of Aldo/Holloway. Pre Conor, Aldo was pretty unbeatable so I'd favor him in the fight but anything can happen. Holloways been on an absolute tear and deserves that shot. Glad Pettis didn't win amidst the weight cutting fuckery.
> 
> The last two events of the year are both pretty good.



I only questioned on what you based your KO prediction when neither man has ever been finished and the likelihood of Pettis being finished a weight class below :mj


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Just saw the main card and man did it exceed expectations, what a great set of fights.

Absolutely love Meek, maybe because I'm a big fan of Vikings. Dude reminds me of Ragnar. Great win for him.

Gastelum put in a top performance too. Lit Kennedy up once he managed to get him off of him. His stand up was on another level. He should really stay at MW.

Enough has been said about the FOTY. Cub and DHC, take a bow. Loved what DHC said after the fight, "this is what losing feels like, I'll never lose again" warrior spirit.

Brown and Cerrone put on a good fight, happy Cowboy won with that brutal head kick.

Knew Holloway would win. Hes ripping that 145 division to shreds and I'm fully behind him to beat Waldo lmao. A division ruled by the Blessed one is what's best for business.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Blackbeard said:


> I second this. @Rockhead


You got it, bro.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Only watched the main card, and it certainly overdelivered. Beating myself up for not attending this live. Swanson/Choi and Cowboy/Brown MADE 206. :clap

This card badly needed a marketable headlining main event and it probably won't do that good in the buys, but it's good stuff for the core fans. GSP taking the middleweight title to cap off the night might've easily made it PPV of the year over 199, 202 and 205. IMO.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Onto UFC 206! It's funny, I think this card will turn out to be the hidden gem of the year. It lacks the star power of a Conor McGregor, Ronda Rousey, Jon Jones, and all the fuckery with losing fights from the card and Pettis battling the scales... I don't see it going great in the buyrate on PPV. That said, it's a ridiculous card for action fighters, something that the dedicated fans can latch onto without the media circus of big cards. Holloway vs. Pettis, Cerrone vs. Brown and Swanson vs. Choi are 3 insane fights!


Just quoting this brilliant bastard, he was completely on the money! 

I honestly never expected Swanson vs. Choi to be THAT good though. Holy fuck does Superboy have a chin! Easy FOTY, while fights like Lawler vs. Condit, McGregor vs. Diaz and Woodley vs. Wonderboy were all excellent fights, they did slow down at certain points, whereas Swanson vs. Choi had zero rest, just two dudes trying to take each other's heads off!

Cerrone hit a sick head kick finish there too, should have got the POTN bonus over Holloway. I realise Pettis had never been finished before, but he's clearly diminished from 5 years ago, and basically turtled up for the stoppage. Brown kept coming forward like the Terminator, and seemed to walk through a few headkicks without issue- until the last one. Clean as a whistle.

Holloway vs. Pettis was a decent fight, I feel like I might be underrating it considering the two wars it had to follow. Felt like Holloway was never in huge trouble and was able to pick Pettis apart without too much issue. Best thing about the fight was the result- Pettis winning would have really fucked up the division, especially when he said post-fight he was going back to 155. You gotta feel like Pettis would have said that win or lose- if you miss weight for a title fight, even an interim title, pretty much shows you're not going to go forward in that division. I like Max Holloway, and look forward to Holloway vs. Aldo. I'm still not convinced Aldo fights before Conor gets back, but that's another discussion.

And Lando Fucking Vannata! I picked him to win by 1st round KO/TKO because I was that impressed by his performance against Ferguson, but I could have never imagined he'd pull off something like that! Video game shit.

Awesome show. Well worth the PPV purchase.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Doo Ho Choi vs. Cub Swanson was the Fight Of The Year, absolutely awesome fight. Anthony Pettis has lost it, he's just a gate keeper now. Cowboy should face the odd man out between Wonderboy and Damien Maia.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: "I’m going to beat him into a living death"*

Is it wrong that when I was re-watching Korean Superboy vs. Swanson I had a gigantic grin on my face the whole time? :evil

Speaking of....






I don't think I've ever heard Greg Jackson that animated before. :lol



Rockhead said:


> You got it, bro.














Mad Max said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807830777291489280
> I'd be down for Belfort v Gastelum in Brazil.


On second thought I've come around to this idea. Perhaps I was being a bit too harsh on Vitor last night. If Gastelum is willing to fight him in Brazil then why the hell not!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*













Jones looks a bit fat here :jonjones Expected result though of course


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: "I’ve got fresh guys coming on me every five minutes."*

I see Bones is bulking up for Heavyweight early. :flabbynsting


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Maybe he can fight Kelvin Gastelum :side:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Mickey Gall opening as the favourite is decidedly ridiculous.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Delighted to see Max get his shine, long time coming and well deserved, plus 2 headkick murders and FOTY contender, great stuff.

Fave part of the night was seeing my dude Kelvin over come the odds again, Ive actually turned a corner on Kennedy recently, guys a dick but he's lived such a fascinating life you have to respect him, hes done and seen more insane shit irl than I'll even look up on the internet. Still so damn satisfying to see badass Ranger Tim get beat up by a fat kid lol. Thats what I love about Kelvin fights, its like everyone underestimates him and theres always that moment in the fight where he starts putting things together and you can see the look on the opponents face like "oh shit, this wasnt supposed to happen" start of the 3rd was that moment, Kennedy chicken dancing around the cage.

Pettis getting washed and Faber retiring next week, somewhere Rush like :mj2


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808424681153802240

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808450887794294784
:mj4

This is definitely happening. Probably an interim title too?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I hope he loses just for capitalising every word.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808519930312294400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808488789098328064
Music to my ears!!! :lenny


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Gonna wait for confirmation before getting my hopes up :side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808407795112419328
Lesnar planning to fight again?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808401537085018118
:fingerscrossed


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808519506700226564
I am not a fan of this. IMO Wonderboy got his ass kicked, Maia deserves the next title shot.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I dont think i wanna see Diaz Lawler just yet.. I wanna see Nick around a bit, maybe picking up some a classic Nick Diaz win over a over matched opponents then fall into those tough fights..


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So 209 looking like Woodley/Wonderboy and Lawler/Diaz, not bad UFC. They had to get a Diaz brother on 209 and Nate certainly isn't fighting anyone but Conor.


----------



## Jackal (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808519506700226564
> I am not a fan of this. IMO Wonderboy got his ass kicked, Maia deserves the next title shot.


Yeah, this is BS. Dana favouring Wonderboy on this one.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

But it was a draw. Wonderboy deserves another shot. Woodley with rounds 1 and 4 (10-8) and Wonderboy with rounds 2,3 and 5. Sure the points system is a little flawed in that Woodley looked better in the fight but those are the rules and as a result, Thompson earned the draw and a rematch.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

:evil






:creepytrips


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

And I'm down to fight Cain if he wants to meet me at 170 :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I wouldn't mind seeing Woodley vs Wonderboy again, BUT Maia should go first.

Woodley blasted Wonderboy into space in their fight. Ref should have stopped it. And the judges should have awarded it a 10-7.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

There's more talk of Khabib vs Tony on some of the MMA sites. I don't see why they shouldn't make the fight. Conor will be gone for a while. Let them determine a #1 contender. I genuinely believed Ferguson would be the one to beat Khabib the last time the fight was scheduled. Fuck it, I'm sticking with my pick if this fight happens. El Cucuy to put the 1 in 24-1.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BN-zRJthpRX/

Oh shit. Holly could be the first female two weight champion.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BN-zRJthpRX/
> 
> Oh shit. Holly could be the first female two weight champion.


Holy shit. That is going to be a fucking WAR.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BN-zRJthpRX/
> 
> Oh shit. Holly could be the first female two weight champion.







Absolutely disgraceful and disgusting. If it wasn't clear how much Dana had it in for Cyborg, it is now.

The winner will be nothing more than a paper champion. Holly is 0-2 since beating Honda for Christ Sakes.

I hope one of them gets injured during camp and fucks up their plans.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Well UFC was the one who fucked up and forced her to cut down to 140, which nearly killed her for god sakes. She didn't have time to recover. 



That being said LET'S GO HOLLY :mark:, win this belt and enjoy it while you can before Cyborg comes back.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

It's just another example of the _UFC_ creating a title out of thin air to accommodate a PPV. :no:

I am calling it now, IF Honda wins this month she'll be the one to the face the winner, not Cyborg!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/808381070530019328
Fuck, I hope this happens. :dance


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I suppose the one blessing in disguise about the new Featherweight division is that we might now see Megan Anderson compete in the UFC.










kada


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> It's just another example of the _UFC_ creating a title out of thin air to accommodate a PPV. :no:
> 
> I am calling it now, IF Honda wins this month she'll be the one to the face the winner, not Cyborg!


THats very likely if Holly wins, cause thats gonna sell wit their history


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So Cyborg wanted a the fight in March and UFC couldn't wait just a month for her? Dana must reaaaaaally have it in for her. Isn't UFC 208 supposed to host Aldo/Holloway anyway? They really could have delayed the fight for 209/210. 

I'm a Holly fan though so I'm glad she's got the fight. No idea who the other girl is.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809034291355193345
Huh, this one sure came out of nowhere.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Absolutely disgraceful and disgusting. If it wasn't clear how much Dana had it in for Cyborg, it is now.
> 
> The winner will be nothing more than a paper champion. Holly is 0-2 since beating Honda for Christ Sakes.
> 
> I hope one of them gets injured during camp and fucks up their plans.


LOL, really? UFC are doing her a massive favour and trying to actually make this division viable, instead of a mini feeder roster to Cyborg. De Randamie and Holm kill each other, they're both put over as well as the division. Because in all honesty whichever one ends up facing Cyborg will likely end up being mauled badly. That's the scenario that gets Cyborg painted as a meaningless champ in a useless division. What UFC have gone with has the potential for HYPE~!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

They really couldn't wait another month and do Cyborg/Holms? This whole title situation is a mess, and 3 (potentially 4) women's divisions seems like overkill with the roster that they have currently. With Joanna planning on moving up to 125, that'll leave the Strawweight division in shambles. Claudia would probably end up fighting the winner of Paige VanZant vs. Chun-Li in Sacramento for the interim title at some point.

At least Joanna is trying to test herself in uncharted waters instead of Mighty Mouseing her division for another 3 years...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I get home from work and there's a new title up for grabs!!! Kind of odd that it's not Cyborg being handed the title on a bloody and silver platter. But I'm sure they'll get there.

What are the odds Ronda beats Nunes and gets a crack at the 145 belt BEFORE Cyborg?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> They really couldn't wait another month and do Cyborg/Holms? This whole title situation is a mess, and 3 (potentially 4) women's divisions seems like overkill with the roster that they have currently. With Joanna planning on moving up to 125, that'll leave the Strawweight division in shambles. Claudia would probably end up fighting the winner of Paige VanZant vs.* Chun-Li* in Sacramento for the interim title at some point.
> 
> At least Joanna is trying to test herself in uncharted waters instead of Mighty Mouseing her division for another 3 years...


:booklel



DX-Superkick said:


> I get home from work and there's a new title up for grabs!!! Kind of odd that it's not Cyborg being handed the title on a bloody and silver platter. But I'm sure they'll get there.
> 
> What are the odds Ronda beats Nunes and gets a crack at the 145 belt BEFORE Cyborg?


That would be the ultimate fuck you to Cyborg. God I hope Nunes KOs Ronda.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Just get rid of Straw all together. Most of those women could/should fight at 125. Fly/Bantam/Feather, boom. No reason to have 4 different female divisions, unless you just want to give them their own off-shoot fed to have their own PPVs and shit.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Some sick fights forthcoming that I am pumped for. 
Cerrone vs Masvidal 
Struve vs JDS
Arvloski vs Francis 
Belfort Gastelum 

:mark: :mark: Combat sports is sweet!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The absolute last thing in the world the UFC needs right now is more weight classes, male or female.

I hate this so much.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: “Half of this game is 90% mental”*

Well you guys better start getting use to it because more divisions being added is inevitable. :cudi

To be honest with you, with the amount of events the organisation does throughout the year across the globe they could be doing with the extra divisions. I am ok with it, just as long as they don't go wild like Boxing did.

*



Donald Cerrone vs. Jorge Masvidal, Jan 28th
Andrei Arlovski vs. Francis Ngannou, Jan 28th
Kelvin Gastelum vs. Vitor Belfort, March 11th
Edson Barboza vs. Beneil Dariush, March 11th

Click to expand...

*









Those are all pretty sweet match-ups IMO.

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18278617/donald-cerrone-agrees-fight-jorge-masvidal-ufc-fight-night-denver-jan-28
http://mmajunkie.com/2016/12/ex-champ-andrei-arlovski-vs-francis-ngannou-set-for-ufc-on-fox-23
http://mmajunkie.com/2016/12/kelvin-gastelum-vs-vitor-belfort-slated-for-ufc-fight-night-107-in-brazil
http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/14/13957066/vitor-belfort-vs-kelvin-gastelum-headlines-ufc-fight-night-107



samizayn said:


> LOL, really? *UFC are doing her a massive favour* and trying to actually make this division viable.


:red

Please. This only happened because the _UFC_ was in dire need of a title fight to headline 208. Refusing to wait until March for the only fighter who made the division relevant shows you they don't care. It's just a business move, and possibly a sneaky path to hand Honda a second title down the road.

They're having a title fight without the number one fighter in the division. There's no sugarcoating this move, it's flat out BS. Especially when one of the fighters involved is a Bantamweight who's currently on a losing streak.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: “Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordan of BJJ”*

@CHAMPviaDQ


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809248751277608960
Lord have mercy. Honda, you better prepare your funeral dress.









EDIT - There's some rumours swirling around that







wants Jim Rome to replace Mike Goldberg. @Machiavelli I am not familiar with this dude, is he any good?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> They're having a title fight without the number one fighter in the division. There's no sugarcoating this move, it's flat out BS. Especially when one of the fighters involved is a Bantamweight who's currently on a losing streak.


Dariush vs Barboza?? :dead:

Hm, I see that. And honestly, sadly, if Ronda does get past Nunes, Cyborg would be holding the title by then. So Ronda will never challenge for the 145 title because Ronda will never change as a person, and old Ronda is scared to fight Cyborg. Though I would actually appreciate it if the UFC attempted to maneuvre it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> Hm, I see that. And honestly, sadly, if Ronda does get past Nunes, *Cyborg would be holding the title by then*. So Ronda will never challenge for the 145 title because Ronda will never change as a person, and old Ronda is scared to fight Cyborg. Though I would actually appreciate it if the UFC attempted to maneuvre it.


Holly could be holding the title come February. So a Honda vs. Holly rematch at 145lbs is definitely a strong possibility. Especially IF she defeats Nunes this month. I am sure Ari Emanuel and Dana would love nothing more than to see their Golden Goose back on top as a double Champion. Would give them more leverage to use against McGregor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

He's already even floating the idea out there..........



> *If Holly wins and becomes a champion, and that’s the scenario [Rousey regains the title]? I guarantee people will want to see [Ronda move up to fight Holly].”*


http://wmmarankings.com/dana-white-fires-back-cyborgs-complaints-says-ronda-rousey-get-first-shot-featherweight-belt/


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Holly could be holding the title come February. So a Honda vs. Holly rematch at 145lbs is definitely a strong possibility. Especially IF she defeats Nunes this month. I am sure Ari Emanuel and Dana would love nothing more than to see their Golden Goose back on top as a double Champion. Would give them more leverage to use against McGregor.



If they want to use Ronda against Conor, they better keep her as far away from Holly as they possibly can. There's a 98% chance she would get REKT again by Holly and then it would really be over.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> If they want to use Ronda against Conor, they better keep her as far away from Holly as they possibly can. There's a 98% chance she would get REKT again by Holly and then it would really be over.


Honestly I am not so sure anymore. Given Holly's recent performances and Honda's tactics/hubris I have the feeling the rematch might be a very different fight.

You of all people should know that with the proper preparation and the right gameplan loses can be avenged. :cudi


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: “Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordan of BJJ”*



Blackbeard said:


> @CHAMPviaDQ
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809248751277608960
> ...


Fuck no, he's shit. Much rather have Goldberg stay than him. No way man.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: “Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordan of BJJ”*



Machiavelli said:


> Fuck no, he's shit. Much rather have Goldberg stay than him. No way man.


I don't think we have much say in the matter.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Holly could be holding the title come February. So a Honda vs. Holly rematch at 145lbs is definitely a strong possibility. Especially IF she defeats Nunes this month. I am sure Ari Emanuel and Dana would love nothing more than to see their Golden Goose back on top as a double Champion. Would give them more leverage to use against McGregor.


It was having her out for 1yr+ that made me think ~2 months was a short turnaround, but you're right, that is actually doable. I was assuming Cyborg would be holding the title by the time Ronda decided to fight again.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: “Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordan of BJJ”*



Blackbeard said:


> @CHAMPviaDQ
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809248751277608960
> ...


BLACK BEAST IS GOING TO DESTROY THE EYE POKING WOMAN BEATING SACK OF SHIT. FUCK YEAH. Hopefully UFC cuts his ass after this.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> It was having her out for 1yr+ that made me think ~2 months was a short turnaround, but you're right, that is actually doable. I was assuming Cyborg would be holding the title by the time Ronda decided to fight again.


Ahh ok, I understand where you're coming from now. It's definitely possible that Honda might take another long lay off. Depending on how things go this month I probably don't expect to see her back until late Spring or early Summer.

There's also her flourishing troll) acting career which may get in the way of her schedule.

I get the feeling that if the stars align a rematch will take credence over Cyborg getting her title shot. Hope I am wrong though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Miesha already retired and Ronda was banking on squashing her for the belt and then retiring herself. She don't wanna fight Nunes or Cyborg. There's all of this goofy shit surrounding Cyborg in the UFC anyways, combine that with how difficult Ronda makes everything, I don't see why we should ever expect that fight to happen. Ronda's probably done after the Nunes fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: “Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordan of BJJ”*



Blackbeard said:


> I don't think we have much say in the matter.


if only you could mute one commentator while still listen to Rogan.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Has anyone else been following the Vader drama on Chael Sonnen's podcast? It really seems like Chael didn't get the memo that Vader is dying. Somebody should probably tweet him or something. That's going to be an awkward revelation after all the stuff Chael's been saying about him.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: “Travis Lutter is the Michael Jordan of BJJ”*



Machiavelli said:


> if only you could mute one commentator while still listen to Rogan.


You will get sick of Romes style of talking very quickly. He probably won't make the mistakes Mike does as he won't try to explain holds and techniques, but I have a feeling he'll be quite annoykng.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






Paige knows how to sell a fight. The second best thing about that video are the fucking losers shitting on her in the comments section. Shit, I'm glad I'm not that bitter about life.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Any Paige hater in my thread will be BANNED and NEGGED accordingly. She's an angel.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The Karate Hottie in action tomorrow night. All will be right in the world. :lenny5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rockhead said:


> Any Paige hater in my thread will be BANNED and NEGGED accordingly. She's an angel.


Fucking fair weathered bitch. How dare she be happy for Holm. :mj


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Faber on PVZ said:


> On when he bought into her completely: “She got into a heated fistfight with a kid that we had on the team. He was a little Brazilian kid; he was just right about to be 13 or 14, and he was a stud kickboxer. And those two went at it, like a war. He pissed her off, and she pissed him off, and next thing I know, she’s dropping knees on his head, and we had to break it up. I’m like, alright, this girl’s here to play.”


tbf that's pretty great. 

I don't see why there's PVZ haters. She's awesome. Let her do her thing, it's not hurting anybody. Because she is who she is, she got another awesome person like Michelle Waterson a TV main event. And that's awesome too. And Michelle is probably going to reward her by killing her. But that's also why I like Paige, because she don't give a shit, she'll get her ass kicked. I actually buy that she likes fighting.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Remember when Brock Lesnar said he was going to get to the bottom of this? :mj



KC Armstrong said:


>


:lenny

That woman is wife material.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Why does that video have so much dislikes lol? Dam


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Why does that video have so much dislikes lol? Dam



Very unhappy people. 


A lot of fans just hate everyone and everything. When they look at Amanda Nunes, they complain about her looking like a dude and at the same time when they look at a cute, girly chick like Paige who knows she's hot af and knows how to use that, they call her a whore. These people should follow Conor's advice and "stop holding bitterness deep in their bum soul".


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809508791481929734
208's starting to shape up to be a decent card. Here's hoping Aldo vs. Holloway ends up being the main event.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809428904612163584
:lol that's awesome.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*










Faber not being the Main Event, or even on the poster/marquee is just embarrassing. I understand pushing people but shit. they cant just take a backseat to the fucking California Kid!?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Buttermaker said:


> they cant just take a backseat to the fucking California Kid!?


When he starts winning fights that matter then yeah.......


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






That fucking scream by Mike Perry @ the 7:36 mark :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*







"I beat up the guy who taught you everything you know, badly. What do you think I'm gonna do to you"


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Sage fistbumping the octagon girls broke my cringe meter.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Irene Aldana can geddit.

That is all.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Mike Perry's girl as well :homer


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Man so much memes on one card, this is gonna be fun!!












FIGHT OF THE NIGHT


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Good luck going 4/4 on the main card tomorrow. Great matchmaking.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Buttermaker said:


> Faber not being the Main Event, or even on the poster/marquee is just embarrassing. I understand pushing people but shit. they cant just take a backseat to the fucking California Kid!?


It's his last fight as well, they can even respect him for his swansong.











CHAMPviaDQ said:


> That fucking scream by Mike Perry @ the 7:36 mark :lmao


:maury:mj4:lmao:lmao:lmao

That quite possibly might be the gayest "roar" of all time. Are we sure Perry posses a set of testicles?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809844515662086145

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/809779897652625408
Told ya. :jericho2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Meltz needs to just cover MMA full time. Fuck wrestling.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Sportsbet gave me the $25 I bet on Hunto against Brock so I just multi bet PVZ/Sage/Pickett hope this works. Wish me luck, WF


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That dance-off at the weigh-in was super cringeworthy. Saw PVZ being interviewed on some show in the week and she referred to herself as 'all this cuteness' and that was cringey too. She's hot as fuck for a fighter but also seems to be disappearing up her own hole.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> Sportsbet gave me the $25 I bet on Hunto against Brock so I just multi bet PVZ/Sage/Pickett hope this works. Wish me luck, WF







Betting on Pickett is risky, very risky indeed IMO. I also think Gall could end up surprising people tonight.



Anark said:


> That dance-off at the weigh-in was super cringeworthy. Saw PVZ being interviewed on some show in the week and she referred to herself as 'all this cuteness' and that was cringey too. She's hot as fuck for a fighter but also seems to be disappearing up her own hole.












Como se atreve a blasfemar contra a nossa deusa.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

pretty sure I am fighting fort an interim title in 2017.

Fuck this is ridiculous.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Betting on Pickett is risky, very risky indeed IMO. I also think Gall could end up surprising people tonight.


More like a surefire way to lose your money. And the only surprise would be his defeat, Gall opens and closes as far more of a significant favourite than he deserves.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> It's his last fight as well, they can even respect him for his swansong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has a dry throat from weight cutting bro. Don't ever question Platinum's manhood.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Mizugaki has been finished in the first round 3 times in his last 5 fights (4 losses). 

Poor little guy.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

What a round! Holy shit.. Leslie Smith is fighting someone as tough as her.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Fuck I missed the Aldana fight. Been shit with my predictions so far


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Forgot that Fight Night shows started at 8 and prelims at 6!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

^ It's crazy that the new UFC owners still haven't met with him. He's said he wants the meeting a few times now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Sensational win for Jouban. Platnium needs a decent break, fought like 3 times in 4 months, had a war in his previous fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That was a uneventful fight. Was the plan to bore Perry into running in? Hope the rest of the night is a lot more lively.

And that, Faber, is why you were never UFC Champion......


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

:clap Faber :clap


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

They had to mute almost this entire exchange.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Can we cancel the rest of the show and just let Cruz/Cody continue debating? I like how only about 30 seconds of that was able to air on TV.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Man I can just listen to Cruz talk all day.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

lol that was the most fun I've ever seen in a Sage fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Dana is gonna be pissed!

Great fight!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Fuck off Faber, Mickey Gall is my favorite fighter now :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Sage lasted a few more minutes than Punk.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Yeah, Punk has to feel pretty good about this one. Looks like he at least lost to a legit prospect (even though he obviously would have lost against any member of the roster). The Super Sage hype train has been derailed for now, but then again, he's only 20.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



FITZ said:


> They had to mute almost this entire exchange.



It was not muted on BT Sport in the U.K. They let it run :lmao

It was great until they started calling each others ties


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

This fight clarified a lot w/regards to both fighters. Northcutt coasts on pure strength and it's going to take him several years to attain professional level BJJ. Gall is a legit fighter, and I don't recall who was mentioning "it factor" in chatbox but this is a very important thing to stress. There are a few people that have all the technical ability in the world and cannot transfer it into a competitive environment. Gall is tough and skilled, which means he will go very far.



Godway said:


> Sage lasted a few more minutes than Punk.


Funny, but let's not act like Gall wasn't hurt badly right before he got the win. This is the other thing I was going to stress, you see how he unraveled slightly? Doesn't happen to someone with more pro fighting experience. That's my fear about Mickey Gall atm, he's gonna face people that are more or less as skilled as him, except with more fight experience. It would be a shame to see someone who would be a legit prospect fall to the wayside bc of something like that.


KC Armstrong said:


> Yeah, Punk has to feel pretty good about this one. Looks like he at least lost to a legit prospect (even though he obviously would have lost against any member of the roster). The Super Sage hype train has been derailed for now, but then again, he's only 20.


Honestly though? If they instead started pushing HEEL SAGE I would buy all. The. Merch.

And PVZ is likely gonna lose tonight too but neither of them are going to stop being pushed as 'faces' of the UFC IMO.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> This fight clarified a lot w/regards to both fighters. Northcutt coasts on pure strength and it's going to take him several years to attain professional level BJJ. Gall is a legit fighter, and I don't recall who was mentioning "it factor" in chatbox but this is a very important thing to stress. There are a few people that have all the technical ability in the world and cannot transfer it into a competitive environment. Gall is tough and skilled, which means he will go very far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was impressive though the way the second the momentum went to Sage's favor, Gall turned it all around and that's when he beat him. He was hurt, and I think if he was fighting someone more legit than Sage, he probably doesn't get a chance to recover the way he did. But it was still a good win. He remained calm and technical under pressure and did exactly what he needed to do.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

SQUASH.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

And Dana with the suicide!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Figured Michelle would dominate. That was pretty damn automatic. Poor PVZ.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> This fight clarified a lot w/regards to both fighters. Northcutt coasts on pure strength and it's going to take him several years to attain professional level BJJ. Gall is a legit fighter, and I don't recall who was mentioning "it factor" in chatbox but this is a very important thing to stress. There are a few people that have all the technical ability in the world and cannot transfer it into a competitive environment. Gall is tough and skilled, which means he will go very far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I said he had 'it' and that he could be a huge UFC star if he could back it up in the octagon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

All the hype trains got derailed tonight. Dana must be fuckin pissed


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> All the hype trains got derailed tonight. Dana must be fuckin pissed



Dana is way too worried about his girl Ronda to give a shit about Paige and Sage losing tonight. If Ronda wins in 2 weeks, all will be right in Dana's world.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Don't gotta look at it as hype derailed. Waterson is a fantastic fighter, and just as hot or hotter than PVZ (marketability!!!), but she's been hurt for over a year. This gives her a huge spotlight win to get the hype train going for her. 

Sage is only 20. Mickey is maximizing every opportunity he gets and doing a pretty good job of building his own hype train. Paige/Sage will be fine.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



> Waterson is a fantastic fighter, and just as hot or hotter than PVZ


Great fighter yeah, but I honestly don't see how some people think she's super hot. Don't get it and she's not even close to being as marketable as Paige. That's not a matter of opinion, that's a matter of fact.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Wow, we are down to one final event for the year. The return of Rousey.

Hey guys have you seen this promo? Not sure if you guys have seen this yet


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Great fighter yeah, but I honestly don't see how some people think she's super hot. Don't get it and she's not even close to being as marketable as Paige. *That's not a matter of opinion, that's a matter of fact.*


Umm no, that is completely your opinion. Nothing suggests Michelle isn't just as marketable.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Pix!










Interesting I lost faith in Emmett for these picks. He has gotten better by leaps and bounds, and he and Holtzman had a nice little war. Watch out for him.



Machiavelli said:


> Man I can just listen to Cruz talk all day.


Me too. It's honestly the best.

Next week!










@Donnie asked about betting on Cruz, but actually I'd go in on Dillishaw with a lot less hesitance. Lineker is like a sloppier, less crisp version of Garbrandt, made for guys like Cruz and Dillishaw to pick apart.


KC Armstrong said:


> Great fighter yeah, but I honestly don't see how some people think she's super hot. Don't get it and she's not even close to being as marketable as Paige. That's not a matter of opinion, that's a matter of fact.


Chiming in to agree that it is a matter of opinion, and you've a very weak one to boot. Fortunately you don't market for UFC!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Umm no, that is completely your opinion. Nothing suggests Michelle isn't just as marketable.


Let's talk again in a couple of years and let me know if Michelle has become a star. If I had 10 million in the bank I'd bet it all on her never being a star or a draw in any way, shape or form. Not gonna happen so don't hold your breath.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Let's talk again in a couple of years and let me know if Michelle has become a star. If I had 10 million in the bank I'd bet it all on her never being a star or a draw in any way, shape or form. Not gonna happen so don't hold your breath.


She's been on the shelf for most of her UFC career, there hasn't really been an opportunity to market her. Until now. 

And Michelle ain't going anywhere. I'm not saying Paige is, because she's made it pretty clear she wants to be a fighter, but fuck, with everyone beating down her door and the fact that she's entering a competition level that she might not be able to handle in the sport, why's she going to stick around for the next 5 years? She's fought two people who are at a high skill level in Rose/Michelle and she was erased in both fights. 

Just for the simple fact that Michelle can actually fight top 5 fighters is going to give her a better opportunity to be marketable than PVZ.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



> Chiming in to agree that it is a matter of opinion, and you've a very weak one to boot. Fortunately you don't market for UFC!


Well, the people who do run the UFC apparently agree with me, because they promoted Michelle about as much as they did Nunes for 207.





> Just for the simple fact that Michelle can actually fight top 5 fighters is going to give her a better opportunity to be marketable than PVZ.


Amanda Nunes is a current champion and her marketability on a scale of 0-100 is about a negative 50. Fighting ability in and of itself doesn't mean shit in that regard.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

How the fuck are you going to market for someone when they don't have an upcoming fight and had a series of injures?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Ace said:


> I said he had 'it' and that he could be a huge UFC star if he could back it up in the octagon.


Ah. And what did you mean by "it"? I think I interpreted it for you instead of letting you elaborate.


Godway said:


> It was impressive though the way the second the momentum went to Sage's favor, Gall turned it all around and that's when he beat him. He was hurt, and I think if he was fighting someone more legit than Sage, he probably doesn't get a chance to recover the way he did. But it was still a good win. He remained calm and technical under pressure and did exactly what he needed to do.


Is that how you saw it? I'll rewatch it eventually, but what I saw is Gall get hurt badly with his body language falling like it would when someone senses their own defeat. Fortunately he dropped Sage not two seconds later (because what is head movement, right lol?) and managed to capitalise, because I don't like how he looked just beforehand. I'm afraid what I saw was not calm in that moment. He was in his element as soon as he jumped on Sage's back though.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Let's talk again in a couple of years and let me know if Michelle has become a star. If I had 10 million in the bank I'd bet it all on her never being a star or a draw in any way, shape or form. Not gonna happen so don't hold your breath.


Your head is up your ass if you don't think Michelle can be a star. Yes "a pretty face" is a factor but that only goes so far. Arguably Miesha Tate was the hottest 135-er but she didn't have talk show spots, big time movie rolls or a ton of hype outside of the MMA bubble. PVZ may be Hitler's vision for the world but the blonde hair and pretty smile only do so much.

Anything can happen, and to write off one girl cause she isn't blonde and blue is truly idiotic....


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Waterson and Jouban getting it done tonight :mark:

Aside from that I wasn't too passionate about who won or lost in the other fights. I did want Irene Aldana to win though.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Well, the people who do run the UFC apparently agree with me, because they promoted Michelle about as much as they did Nunes for 207.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nunes is also a dude in drag. Waterson is hot. I don't understand why you keep mentioning her, she has nothing to do with anything. Ronda's comeback was one of the top 2 most hyped things in MMA this year next to Conor, why the fuck would Nunes be marketed over Ronda???


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> How the fuck are you going to market for someone when they don't have an upcoming fight and had a series of injures?


Uh, she just fought and all I saw leading up to the fight was Paige on every fucking show. If they thought Michelle even had the slightest chance of being a draw for them down the road, she would have had some appearances and shared some of the promotion load. They could have even sent both of them together to do interviews. Nope, all Paige all the time.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> Ah. And what did you mean by "it"? I think I interpreted it for you instead of letting you elaborate.
> 
> 
> Is that how you saw it? I'll rewatch it eventually, but what I saw is Gall get hurt badly with his body language falling like it would when someone senses their own defeat. Fortunately he dropped Sage not two seconds later (because what is head movement, right lol?) and managed to capitalise, because I don't like how he looked just beforehand. I'm afraid what I saw was not calm in that moment. He was in his element as soon as he jumped on Sage's back though.


tbh I thought the punch he rocked him with was total blind luck. But the moment that punch connected everything changed, and all of Sage's momentum disappeared. Mickey finished him so quickly after that, and that kind of killer instinct is always impressive to me. 

Maybe it was all just Sage being too cocky once he started getting offense in.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Let's talk again in a couple of years and let me know if Michelle has become a star. If I had 10 million in the bank I'd bet it all on her never being a star or a draw in any way, shape or form. Not gonna happen so don't hold your breath.


You wouldn't, lol. There's been nothing to market for Waterson because she's barely fought in the UFC. Same way UFC didn't market PVZ until she strung some wins together and there was actually something to market.

BTW everyone, these guys made a documentary on Waterson that looks really good, I'm checking it out! 

Actually proving my point somewhat now that I mention it. Getting this made based on nothing but they find her life interesting, imagine what UFC giving her half a push would look like?


Godway said:


> tbh I thought the punch he rocked him with was total blind luck. But the moment that punch connected everything changed, and all of Sage's momentum disappeared. Mickey finished him so quickly after that, and that kind of killer instinct is always impressive to me.
> 
> Maybe it was all just Sage being too cocky once he started getting offense in.


Yes on all counts, absolutely.



Godway said:


> Nunes is also a dude in drag. Waterson is hot. I don't understand why you keep mentioning her, she has nothing to do with anything. Ronda's comeback was one of the top 2 most hyped things in MMA this year next to Conor, why the fuck would Nunes be marketed over Ronda???


In addition, I will add this: If Nunes had been a dominant champ, it would have been billed as former superstar making her return against a formidable, high level champion. But the reality is the BW title has been hot potatoed since Ronda left, as far as anyone is concerned, Nunes has no credibility. It's excessive the level they've done it IMO but in Fightlogic point of view they're right, Nunes is a meaningless opponent.

Oh and best believe they will play to Waterson being a mother.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Your head is up your ass if you don't think Michelle can be a star. Yes "a pretty face" is a factor but that only goes so far. Arguably Miesha Tate was the hottest 135-er but she didn't have talk show spots, big time movie rolls or a ton of hype outside of the MMA bubble. PVZ may be Hitler's vision for the world but the blonde hair and pretty smile only do so much.
> 
> Anything can happen, and to write off one girl cause she isn't blonde and blue is truly idiotic....



Of course Paige isn't gonna be a draw because she keeps getting REKT, but she at least had the potential. Michelle could murk Joanna in 2 minutes and nobody outside of the MMA bubble would give a fuck. You clearly have problems with reading comprehension because I never said you have to be a smokin hot blue eyed blonde chick to be a draw. Fucking Cyborg is a draw and she looks like a ******. There are different ways to get there, but you have to stand out (Cyborg's appeal being that she's a monster).

Michelle is a nice, average looking girl who happens to be a good fighter. Nothing, and I mean NOTHING about her is special. I will let the results speak for themselves. Like I said, let's revisit this conversation in a couple of years and you'll see that I was right.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Of course Paige isn't gonna be a draw because she keeps getting REKT, but she at least had the potential. Michelle could murk Joanna in 2 minutes and nobody outside of the MMA bubble would give a fuck. You clearly have problems with reading comprehension because I never said you have to be a smokin hot blue eyed blonde chick to be a draw. Fucking Cyborg is a draw and she looks like a ******. There are different ways to get there, but you have to stand out (Cyborg's appeal being that she's a monster).
> 
> Michelle is a nice, average looking girl who happens to be a good fighter. Nothing, and I mean NOTHING about her is special. I will let the results speak for themselves. Like I said, let's revisit this conversation in a couple of years and you'll see that I was right.


The only real superstar draw for women has been Ronda. Period. If you're saying Michelle can't make it to Ronda-level, that's unrealistic to begin with, because probably no other woman is going to make it there. But to act like she can't be as popular as say...PVZ....that's nuts. Most of Paige's mainstream appeal (which isn't even much) came from Dancing with the Stars. Why do you think Michelle can't be on that show and do the same thing? 

To get to Ronda levels you have to be a legit cunt and develop that heel persona. Women like PVZ and Michelle just aren't that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Of course Paige isn't gonna be a draw because she keeps getting REKT, but she at least had the potential. Michelle could murk Joanna in 2 minutes and nobody outside of the MMA bubble would give a fuck.
> 
> Michelle is a nice, average looking girl who happens to be a good fighter. Nothing, and I mean NOTHING about her is special. I will let the results speak for themselves. Like I said, let's revisit this conversation in a couple of years and you'll see that I was right.


You're the one who said Waterson wasn't marketable. She just got back in the cage you're already saying it won't matter. Waterson has the appeal of a killer in the making. She's got talent, looks, can talk and unlike Paige, can string meaningful fights together. Paige had MMA hype for being cute and on the side taking pictures in her bra and panties, who wouldn't market that, no matter how untested and unproven? UFC got flack for her signing a lucrative contract that wasn't earned but hey, pretty smile right?

Give her time in the spotlight and wait for the results. Waterson has just as much as Paige save for the push by UFC.

That said I'm done with you, I know your type, insult to bait and troll.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



> Most of Paige's mainstream appeal (which isn't even much) came from Dancing with the Stars. Why do you think Michelle can't be on that show and do the same thing?



The point is Michelle won't even get those offers. Nobody at ABC is sitting around going "Man, we gotta get the Karate Hottie on our hit prime time show".




> Give her time in the spotlight and wait for the results. *Waterson has just as much as Paige save for the push by UFC.*


Sounds exactly like angry wrestling fans crying about CM Punk not getting pushed like Cena even though Punk had sooo much more to offer. Hilarious, but keep dreaming. NEVER GIVE UP!

:duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Literally only been an hour since she just won.......


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> The point is Michelle won't even get those offers. Nobody at ABC is sitting around going "Man, we gotta get the Karate Hottie on our hit prime time show".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Machiavelli said:


> Literally only been an hour since she just won.......


Yeah. You mean Michelle's phone HASN'T been ringing off the hook yet?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> Yeah. You mean Michelle's phone HASN'T been ringing off the hook yet?



I hope she doesn't stare at her phone in the next couple of weeks. I would hate to see her waste her valuable time.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So the over hyped Barbie doll gets choked out in the first round. :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The problem with the Karate Hottie is she is anything but hot and hopefully she turns that nickname in to someone who lives up to it. I agree with the guy who says she is not really going to amount to much away from the octagon. Very little charisma and no more than a 4/10 on looks. Dana and the UFC are not silly and i cant see them wasting much time and resources on trying to push someone like that. Weather people find her attractive or not is down to opinion but i reckon it would be 40/60 if you asked about. PVZ on the other hand is genuinely hot and opinion on her would be about 95/5 with the 5 percent blatantly lying simply because they dont like her. Comparing the 2 on a scale of hotness and marketability is like comparing The Maldives and Syria as a holiday destination. Its a no brainer

Very harsh me saying this with the guy being so young and green but Mickey Gall did not really impress me at all tonight and his hype train has been derailed a bit for me. He was hurt in both rounds and didnt react too well in either situation. The kid is legit good on the floor but he wont get away with that sort of sloppiness against the majority of guys he will face

Cruz and Cody going at each other was just :banderas


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> I hope she doesn't stare at her phone in the next couple of weeks. I would hate to see her waste her valuable time.


You're working overtime here, bro.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Oh and one more thing I thought it pertinent to mention: Barberena actually showed very impressive defensive wrestling today. At the end of the day it didn't matter because Colby Covington, but do bear that in mind everyone. Oh and he's still far too hittable. But still somewhat impressive!



Rowdy Yates said:


> Wether people find her attractive or not is down to opinion but i reckon it would be 40/60 if you asked about. PVZ on the other hand is genuinely hot and opinion on her would be about 95/5 with the 5 percent blatantly lying simply because they dont like her.


I think Waterson is very charismatic and far more objectively attractive than you give her credit for. These  images wouldn't exist if she wasn't, and no one would have bothered making a documentary about her if she wasn't. Fine if you don't personally find her attractive, but you're having a giggle if you think 60% of men agree.

Honestly, I thought I would have left this kind of argument behind in the WWE section.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I kinda find Michelle more attractive than Paige. Then again I prefer women who look.... ethnic over "traditional blondes". :draper2 Michelle was hot back then and she's still hot now for a 30 year old mother.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Karate Hottie getting shit done! Glorious day :banderas:grrrroudwens3:flairdance :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> I think Waterson is very charismatic and far more objectively attractive than you give her credit for. These  images wouldn't exist if she wasn't, and no one would have bothered making a documentary about her if she wasn't. Fine if you don't personally find her attractive, but you're having a giggle if you think 60% of men agree.
> 
> Honestly, I thought I would have left this kind of argument behind in the WWE section.













Waterson without photoshop. I agree it is a silly debate. Silly in the fact that any body can try to claim that Waterson is anywhere near par with PVZ in regards to looks and marketability


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Waterson without photoshop. I agree it is a silly debate. Silly in the fact that any body can try to claim that Waterson is anywhere near par with PVZ in regards to looks and marketability


I find her attractive as hell even without the makeup. You don't have to look like you're stepping off the Baywatch set to be marketable.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Notice the way Michelle's kid was everywhere with her this weekend. That shit right there is how she's going to be marketable. Not solely as a sexbomb. 

Though I do think she's very attractive.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Waterson without photoshop.



Okay? Here's Paige without photoshop, wearing makeup, and here's Michelle without photoshop and almost no makeup.

Beautiful women sometimes don't take the most flattering photos, can you believe it! 


Rowdy Yates said:


> I agree it is a silly debate. Silly in the fact that any body can try to claim that Waterson is anywhere near par with PVZ in regards to looks and marketability


Oh, don't be a boor. What I'm talking about is the needless self-righteousness based on absolutely nothing you've got going on there. How is it possible to be smug for absolutely no reason?

@Godway stresses something I was trying to point out earlier, too. The fact that she's so big on being a mother is huge. "I'm a mom _and _I ____" is really big with yuppie women who otherwise would never tolerate something so 'barbaric'.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Platinum Mike lost :mj2 

gonna miss Faber too, always entertaining. nice to see him go out with a win.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Man Cruz destroyed Cody in that interview that was brutal


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Mike Perry, what a giant disappointment. :francis

Little to no head movement and very few feints. He's good at cutting off the octagon and clearly has power but he's a bit of a punching bag IMO. Unless he drastically improves his game he'll be another Chris Leben.

Urijah Faber roud I am going to miss you bro :mj2 Credit to Pickett for being able to survive that knockdown and onslaught on the ground to make it somewhat a memorable final fight for Faber.

I told y'all, Mickey Gall is a legit prospect! People keep writing him off because of the Punk fight but this kid has a lot of potential and a very bright future ahead of him. His braggadocios nature and intuition should be admired. Calling out Dan Hardy is ingenious, it's a very winnable fight for him IMO.

My sweet, PVZ. :hogan

Please god let Michelle Waterson be the one to dethrone the evil tyrant _Smeagol_ aka Polish hag Queen, Joana jakwoak;cmpasinvsldnv lcn . :evil
@Donnie how did that bet work out for you? :heston


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Mike Perry, what a giant disappointment. :francis
> 
> Little to no head movement and very few feints. He's good at cutting off the octagon and clearly has power but he's a bit of a punching bag IMO. Unless he drastically improves his game he'll be another Chris Leben.
> 
> ...


:mj2 this is THE last time I ever multi bet I keep getting screwed, of course in this case I went 0-3 so I was doomed either way. But still this is it. 

Also fuck the Gall of Gall calling out my dude DAN HARDY, young fella wants to fight an outlaw he's going to regret that.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Buttermaker said:


> ?


Mickey fucking Gall boys!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> :mj2 this is THE last time I ever multi bet I keep getting screwed, of course in this case I went 0-3 so I was doomed either way. But still this is it.
> 
> Also fuck the Gall of Gall calling out my dude DAN HARDY, young fella wants to fight an outlaw he's going to regret that.


We've all been there bro. :mj2 Accumulators are always the most difficult to predict.

Why did Hardy walk away again? Wasn't there an irregularity with his heart or something? I can't believe he's been gone for four years now. unk Time flies.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> We've all been there bro. :mj2 Accumulators are always the most difficult to predict.
> 
> Why did Hardy walk away again? Wasn't there an irregularity with his heart or something? I can't believe he's been gone for four years now. unk Time flies.


Thankyou for the support, mate I appreciate it. :mj2 

207 I'm only betting on Dom, Nunes and Werdum in singles. 

He has Wolff–Parkinson–White syndrome People with WPW are usually asymptomatic. However, the individual may experience palpitations, dizziness, shortness of breath, or syncope (fainting or near fainting). He's been waiting 3yrs to get cleared and I hope they let him fight again. Been too long


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> Thankyou for the support, mate I appreciate it. :mj2
> 
> 207 I'm only betting on Dom, Nunes and Werdum in singles.
> 
> He has Wolff–Parkinson–White syndrome People with WPW are usually asymptomatic. However, the individual may experience palpitations, dizziness, shortness of breath, or syncope (fainting or near fainting). He's been waiting 3yrs to get cleared and I hope they let him fight again. Been too long


Even Hardy's ailments sound pretty badass. I've always been a fan of his, so If he gets cleared I'll be excited to see him back. :mark::mark::mark:

I am not sure who I am betting on for 207 yet. My gut is telling me Honda's gonna win, do I follow it. :hmm:

Sucks Perry lost because I just discovered this....










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/810330873799143424
:gameover


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Even Hardy's ailments sound pretty badass. I've always been a fan of his, so If he gets cleared I'll be excited to see him back. :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> I am not sure who I am betting on for 207 yet. My gut is telling me Honda's gonna win, do I follow it. :hmm:
> 
> ...



When Honda is 100% focused she's one of the scariest motherfuckers on the planet I mean the hype got completely out of control and Holm will forever be MMA's hero for ending it. But the hype was real and she was unstoppable, but she hasn't fought in 12 months and she's seemingly broken. I honestly don't see this ending well for her, I got Nunes via sub in the 1st and Honda goes away forever. 

PVZ is smart, talented and hot and she has legit potential to be a star if she wants to peruse that. I assume this is her speaking in the moment and she'll be back next year but time will tell. 

Oh, before I forget Cody Garbrandt is THE worst fucking trash talker I have ever heard. Dude makes Shamrock sound like Shakespeare. "I've never chased pussy and I'm not going to chase it in there" That was one of those sounded SO much better in your head moments. Can't wait for Dom to dominate him and kill Alpha Male off for good.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Came here to read all your interesting and intelligently observed opinions on last night's fights.

Read a playground argument about who is hotter out of PVZ and Waterson.

Insightful.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Platinum Mike Perry...more like Aluminium Mike Perry. Am I right? :rollins4

Hype train well and truly derailed. Versace schooled him.

My boy Mickey Gall, I knew he was good but was debating whether he was UFC good and he definitely is. Was looking forward to this fight the most and it was definitely the most enjoyable for me. Mickey got rocked but hes made of guts and heart, GREAT ground game.

Urijah :vince7 legend.

Cutest UFC main event ever ended how I thought it would. PVZ will never be competitive at the top imo, she'll hang around in the middle of the division so I can definitely see her hanging it up. She's pretty and popular and after Ronda is the most mainstream UFC womens fighter and judging by her tweet, she's thinking the same.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Bet Punk was having 'Nam flashbacks last night when he saw Super Corny Sage Corncutt getting choked out :cmj2 :sleep


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

https://r9---sn-aigllnzd.c.doc-0-0-...AxLmxocjI1KhgyMDAxOjQ4NjA6MToxOjA6MTVlNzowOmI

Anyone who wants to watch Cruz dismantle Cody last night. I lost it when Cruz said "what are you talking about?" after Cody says something about not chasing pussy :booklel

Cody's such a meathead.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That Cody/Cruz banter was so bad I couldn't look away. I need more of it. You can tell Cody's had multiple concussions from the way he talks. :mj

I admit I was one of the people who thought Sage would beat Gall. Thought it would stay on the feet and Sage would KO him but Gall looks really smart in a fight. Dropped him and then immediately transitions to get the back. I'm hyped if they do end of doing Gall/Hardy (although this comes out of the blue since I didn't even know Hardy was coming back).

I'm hyped for 207, plz Nunes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I wish I could have watched the talk between Cody and Cruz without it being muted. But something tells it was just intelligible nonsense.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> I wish I could have watched the talk between Cody and Cruz without it being muted. But something tells it was just intelligible nonsense.


It's linked in the comment below, though I'm not sure why people are getting excited about it. Was kinda lame tbh.



Jaxx said:


> https://r9---sn-aigllnzd.c.doc-0-0-...AxLmxocjI1KhgyMDAxOjQ4NjA6MToxOjA6MTVlNzowOmI
> 
> Anyone who wants to watch Cruz dismantle Cody last night. I lost it when Cruz said "what are you talking about?" after Cody says something about not chasing pussy :booklel
> 
> Cody's such a meathead.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Watching Bernard Hopkins unceremoniously bow out of Boxing made me realise and appreciate just how lucky we are to see Urijah Faber walk away with a victory in his home town. It's rare to witness a fighter walk away when he knows it's time, Faber sensed that his best days were long behind him and decided it was time to move on to another chapter in his life. He's left relatively young and still physically able to compete, which I admire. Like they say, quit while you're ahead!

Farewell sweet prince, I shall forever be grateful for what you did for this sport, you paved the way for the smaller fighters to make a name for themselves and get paid. It was your blood, sweet and tears that transformed _WEC_ into a major organisation in MMA. Thank you and good luck with your future endeavours. You'll always hold a special place in my heart.

PS: I am gonna miss that graphic chin of yours.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






This is a pretty awesome video, could you imagine if this massive fuckhead did this to Diaz brothers or something. Hall seems like a pretty chill dude


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That was a smart move filming the whole thing.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Did terrible on my predictions for Sacramento. Picked Waterson over Paige, but by TKO. Credit to Paige for her heart, but she needs to work on that sub defence. Picked Sage over Gall, figured Gall wouldn't be able to handle Sage's stand up. But nah, Gall's legit. At least that's some ammo for Punk- he didn't lose to some jabroni.

Had a bad experience meeting Urijah Faber a couple of years ago, so I'm not his biggest fan, but I was very impressed by his final fight. He seemed to have an aggression and a killer instinct that seemed to be missing since the Michael McDonald fight.

Onto UFC 206!










I just can't see Ronda being successful anymore. She was a monster, but I'm not picking against her due to her loss, I'm picking against due to her reaction to the loss. That's someone with a terrible reaction to adversity, and if any fighter can make Rousey experience adversity, it's Nunes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Am I the only one here expecting Rousey and Garbrandt to end the night as champions? :lol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I think Rousey winning can happen. Nunes too. I'm going Nunes purely for the long Ronda layoff, the nerves she will have, and the possibility of Ronda failing a judo throw and Nunes lighting her up on the fight.

Don't see Garbrandt happening although I think he has KO ability. If Garbrandt doesn't get something done early its going to be Cruz controlling 5 rounds.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I would love Garbrandt to win. I appreciate the skill and intelligence of Cruz's style, but it's not the most exciting to watch. On the other hand, Cody is a devastating striking with KO power. Unfortunately, all I see from this fight is Garbrandt winging power shots and Cruz using his footwork and the jab to pick him apart for 5 rounds.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Would have loved to have seen the look on Dana's face Sage Northcutt and Paige VanZant lost.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Hope Ronda looks better than ever on her return. I do not recall anybody being wrote off and bombarded with so much hate after one loss in the history of combat sports, especially someone who was so dominant for so long, It is like nobody remembers how she walked through the division and rekt every opponent with ease. The majority seem to think that she is done after the Holm fight and will never be the same again. Must have been a massive shock to the system to get destroyed the way she did but hopefully she has been working her arse off and is hungrier than ever. Nunes is a very dangerous striker though and if Ronda is not 100% on her game it could end very bad and very quickly for her

Hoping Cody can land that big bomb and put Dom to sleep but not really convinced it will happen, Cody looks far to angry for my liking and realistically i can see him blowing his load quick time in pursuit of that big shot and Dom will just pick him off at will. 

Really looking forward to this card :mark:


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I just can't see Ronda being successful anymore. She was a monster, but I'm not picking against her due to her loss, I'm picking against due to her reaction to the loss. That's someone with a terrible reaction to adversity, and if any fighter can make Rousey experience adversity, it's Nunes.


Feel like Liz Carmouche did a decent job of it if you go back and watch their fight. But that was also before Ronda's star was huuuuge. And also Rousey and Nunes are more similarly sized.

I'd like to see more of Nunes' grappling, but I'm guessing it'll show that Rousey won't have a great time of it if she tries to ragdoll her like she did almost every one of her opponents.










Marvin Vettori is so pretty and he's also going to have a helluva fight with Cara de Sapato.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rockhead said:


> Don't see Garbrandt happening although I think he has KO ability. If Garbrandt doesn't get something done early its going to be Cruz controlling 5 rounds.


I'm expecting Garbrandt to catch Cruz off his guard because Cruz keeps stamping Garbrandt as a one-trick knockout artist that he'll easily deflect. Garbrandt can wrestle at an elite level, not on Cruz's level, but he can get it done on the ground like he's shown in practice. I think he'll be unpredictably explosive right out of the gate with a few takedown attempts (maybe even faints) because Cruz won't be expecting it, and try to knock him out on the ground. Cruz seems too focused on defending the standup because he talks as if he has Garbrandt all figured out, and I think the overconfidence and underestimating will be his downfall.

It would be an upset if Garbrandt wins, but he's been training for Cruz pretty much his entire career just like Holms trained for Rousey, and he's on fire right now. If anyone on TAM can put the Dominator down, I believe it's him. It certainly won't be easy because Cruz is arguably the smartest fighter in the game right now -- albeit seemingly (and foolishly?) showing his hand in the pressers/interviews leading into the fight.

Garbrandt has good cardio but he IS unproven in 5-round fights. Like you said he'll have to attempt a fairly early win because a dragged-out mental chess match with "Deep Blue" incarnate isn't wise.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*





















Well fuck...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

King Mo vs. Cro Cop is going to happen at _RIZIN_'s open weight GP next week.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/19/14006532/rizin-openweight-gp-quarterfinals-mirko-cro-cop-vs-king-mo-lawal

Talk about a random match-up I had never envisaged taking place. :wtf2



Stephen90 said:


> Would have loved to have seen the look on Dana's face Sage Northcutt and Paige VanZant lost.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

There Are Some Huge MMA Rule-Changes Due To Come Into Effect Next Month

Big John McCarthy is one of MMA’s most recognisable and iconic faces. His role as a referee inside and outside of the UFC has seen him become one of the sport’s most experienced and respected members and now he has featured in an informative video outlining some new changes that will be made to the ruleset of mixed martial arts in the coming year.

The improved ruleset, entitled “The New Unified Rules Of Mixed Martial Arts” are as follows:



Heel kicks to the kidneys of your opponent (as they sit in your guard) are now legal, as long as they do not strike the spine, which is protected under the rules.
Grabbing the clavicle is now legal, as long as the skin of the shoulders in not pinched or twisted.
Extending your arm and your hand out into your opponent’s face with your fingers facing towards your opponent’s face in order to measure distance is now illegal due to the increasingly high number of eye-pokes occurring in the modern game. If the officiating referee notices either fighter breaking this rule, they now have the option to briefly pause the action and issue a warning before restarting the contest. This was all brought into effect to greatly decrease the chances of eye injuries where a reach advantage is held by one fighter over another.
 
A ‘grounded’ opponent is no longer an opponent standing on his/her two feet who has one hand touching the mat. Now, you are not considered to be grounded unless you have two hands touching the floor. If a fighter does place one hand on the ground, they can now – under the new ruleset – be stomped on by their opponent, either to their foot or their hand. If a fighter has at least one knee on the ground they are still seen as grounded.

The original judging system, one that rewarded several key elements of the fight including effective striking, aggression, ground control, etc. have now been narrowed down to two key areas, striking and grappling, as well as several minors ones to be used after the primary pair. Impact is now the key word when judging a round and with this set of changes, McCarthy put forth his hope that the actual impact of each particular strike will give it more importance in the eyes of the judges when these rules are brought into effect.

McCarthy at this point stresses it is quality over quantity of the striking.
_
“This is not a game of numbers. If you are giving more credit to numbers over quality we’re making a mistake. If we have one fighter who landed six jabs and another who landed one beautiful right cross to his opponent, that person with that one right cross is winning our fight. We want you to go off who is doing the most impact at the end of this fight. Who is doing more to end this fight?”_

On the subject of round-scoring, McCarthy continued to speak on the fact that the same principle applies to ground exchanges.

_“When it comes to the ground it’s the same thing. Who is going after submissions? Who is putting their opponent into a position where they have to defend to get themselves out?”_

From there, McCarthy put forward the idea that if the two principle scoring areas of striking and grappling do not establish a clear winner of a given round, then the sub-categories of octagon control, aggression and some of the more familiar factors will be called on.

In the event that none of the above areas can decide a winner, then the round will be scored as a 10-10 on the judges cards.

For 10-8 rounds the 3 ‘D’s that are used to decide if a round was one sided enough are now damage, domination and duration. McCarthy stressed the fact that the idea of a 10-8 round will be one seen more often in MMA, something that ties into the seemingly greater emphasis now put on the damage a fighter can sustain from his/her opponent over a round with him saying that _“if a fighter deserves the 10-8, give him the 10-8.”_

In summary, McCarthy broke down the new standards for what each round-scoring should indicate.

*A 10-10 round is going to be a completely even round.*

*A 10-9 round is going to be a close margin round, where one fighter wins it but it can be very close. There can be marginal 10-9’s but there can also be a pretty good separation.

A 10-8 round is when there is a large margin between the two fighters and what they did in that round.

A 10-7 round is now described as an overwhelming round. They will still be rare but now will be given where the credit is due for a round that was a strong and consistent display of both damage and domination. 
*

Source:
http://www.punditarena.com/mmaufc/ccunningham/huge-mma-rule-changes/

Video:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Really like the changes with the "grounded" rule. Too many fighters doing the "bitch hand" in recent times.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I'm loving this free UFC Fight Pass giveaway.. Been watching the shit out of some old TUF Episodes recently.. Currently going through UFC 47


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Anark said:


> There Are Some Huge MMA Rule-Changes Due To Come Into Effect Next Month


Awesome, I wonder what the first 10-7 will look like.

I imagine gyms will begin to implement "monkey paws" for striking now, because erasing distance measuring altogether is not particularly plausible to me.

Also why would you grab the collarbone, lol? Heel kicks to someone inside your guard also seems like a pretty good way to get passed.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> Awesome, I wonder what the first 10-7 will look like.
> 
> I imagine gyms will begin to implement "monkey paws" for striking now, because erasing distance measuring altogether is not particularly plausible to me.
> 
> Also why would you grab the collarbone, lol? Heel kicks to someone inside your guard also seems like a pretty good way to get passed.


Royce Gracie disagrees


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Buttermaker said:


> Royce Gracie disagrees


O yeah? Which fight, I actually want to see those implemented.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Off the top of my head i cant name a particular fight he used that tactic, but i know it was a very popular move to inflict damage to people in your guard.. I think Royler Gracie might have used it multiple times against Sakuraba.. Royce very well have too. Also i believe Royce may have done it against Kimo


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






What the fuck, they literally slapped some of the same footage from UFC 200. They truly don't GIVE A FUCK about Nunes. And before you say "she's not as marketable', there's still a need to at least fucking promote the other fighter somewhat.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> Awesome, I wonder what the first 10-7 will look like.
> 
> I imagine gyms will begin to implement "monkey paws" for striking now, because erasing distance measuring altogether is not particularly plausible to me.
> 
> Also why would you grab the collarbone, lol? Heel kicks to someone inside your guard also seems like a pretty good way to get passed.


I'd be interested in seeing some expert types like Rogan on his podcast do a retrospective scoring of some of the recent close decisions like McGregor v Diaz 2 and Woodley v Wonderboy according to the new rules.




Machiavelli said:


> What the fuck, they literally slapped some of the same footage from UFC 200. They truly don't GIVE A FUCK about Nunes. And before you say "she's not as marketable', there's still a need to at least fucking promote the other fighter somewhat.


Yeah, the UFC promotion department are putting an awful lot of eggs in a Ronda-shaped basket.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The new owners of the UFC run Ronda's talent agency so I am not surprised to see them heavily promote their gal. It still doesn't change how disrespectful they are treating their current Bantamweight champion though. It just makes me want to root for Amanda Nunes to spoil their plans even more.

@Donnie yeah you're right, Mark Hunt accepting to face Ubereem again does make him look like a bit of a hypocrite. :lol

I am genuinely starting to fear for Alistair's health though, this could most likely end up being another knockout loss for him and I can't imagine his brain has been enjoying being clobbered about for the past couple decades. Even if he's abused roids in the past I don't want to see him end up with brain damage.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> The new owners of the UFC run Ronda's talent agency so I am not surprised to see them heavily promote their gal. It still doesn't change how disrespectful they are treating their current Bantamweight champion though. It just makes me want to root for Amanda Nunes to spoil their plans even more.
> 
> @Donnie yeah you're right, Mark Hunt accepting to face Ubereem again does make him look like a bit of a hypocrite. :lol
> 
> I am genuinely starting to fear for Alistair's health though, this could most likely end up being another knockout loss for him and I can't imagine his brain has been enjoying being clobbered about for the past couple decades. Even if he's abused roids in the past I don't want to see him end up with brain damage.


When I saw the post on Reddit I thought it was a joke, like "Yeah, Hunto is going to fight Overeem the same dude who eats steroids for breakfast, and has dinner with his best mate HORSE" and then it turns out its true and I was in shock. Only thing I can figure is Hunto is making serious bank and he wants to KO a known drug cheat so he can get some vindication for Bork. He needs to be careful though because granted Reem's brain in 90% mush he can still wreak any HW on the planet. Very interesting fight ahead of us, Blackbeard.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> When I saw the post on Reddit I thought it was a joke, like "Yeah, Hunto is going to fight Overreem the same dude who eats steroids for breakfast, and has dinner with his best mate HORSE" and then it turns out its true and I was in shock. Only thing I can figure is Hunto is making serious bank and he wants to KO a known drug cheat so he can get some vindication for Bork. He needs to be careful though because granted Reem's brain in 90% mush he can still wreak any HW on the planet. Very interesting fight ahead of us, Blackbeard.


As they say beggars can't be choosers. He's still got to make a living at the end of the day. Hopefully this news means that Dana or the new owners have finally reached out to Hunt over the whole Brock debacle.

Overeem is certainly still dangerous. I mean he did just knockdown the current HW champ in his recent fight. And he'll have a significant height, reach and striking advantage over Hunt. It's just his fragile chin that worries me. I don't want to see the dude getting repeatedly knocked out during his career. :sad:


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Oh, I have to say Bisping winning fighter of the year is well bloody deserved. He beat Anderson, Rockhold and Hendo and has looked like a new man who could beat anyone. I was never a big Count fan I thought he was a loud mouthed dickhead who couldn't back it up, boy was I wrong. He went through wars and lost vison in his eye. Fought drug cheats who's blood samples "vanished' but he didn't stop and quit. Nope he went out and got faster and stronger and at UFC 199 he KO's one of the most unlikable motherfuckers to ever step foot in a cage and then he emasculates the silly sod at the press conference and eats his soul. Then he goes and avenges his most brutal loss and retires Hendo. 

The Count is the best and we all must bow down to him.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> As they say beggars can't be choosers. He's still got to make a living at the end of the day. Hopefully this news means that Dana or the new owners have finally reached out to Hunt over the whole Brock debacle.
> 
> Overeem is certainly still dangerous. I mean he did just knockdown the current HW champ in his recent fight. And he'll have a significant height, reach and striking advantage over Hunt. It's just his fragile chin that worries me. I don't want to see the dude getting repeatedly knocked out during his career. :sad:


That's a very good point and I can understand it, still funny he's fighting Reem. I just read Hunt wants ALL of his opponents money if they piss hot. He's smarter than he looks. 

I felt the same way when Leban was fighting and continually getting the piss beaten out of him, all those hits are going to cause damage down the line and its not worth it. Hopefully Alistair fights smart as he did against JDS, use feints and footwork, stay on the outside and only go for the kill when your absolutely sure he's nearly dead. Otherwise he might be another victim of the Walk Off and he doesn't need that this last in his career.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

9 days till Cruz take Cody to the school. And after that only worthy matches for the king in the division is rematch with TJ and maybe DJ.

Can't wait for the media day of the event.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811306920170717184
:trips5


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> Oh, I have to say Bisping winning fighter of the year is well bloody deserved. He beat Anderson, Rockhold and Hendo and has looked like a new man who could beat anyone. I was never a big Count fan I thought he was a loud mouthed dickhead who couldn't back it up, boy was I wrong. He went through wars and lost vison in his eye. Fought drug cheats who's blood samples "vanished' but he didn't stop and quit. Nope he went out and got faster and stronger and at UFC 199 he KO's one of the most unlikable motherfuckers to ever step foot in a cage and then he emasculates the silly sod at the press conference and eats his soul. Then he goes and avenges his most brutal loss and retires Hendo.
> 
> The Count is the best and we all must bow down to him.


:frank3

This man right here knows what's up.



Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811306920170717184
> :trips5


Moose is an animal, anyone and everyone, he doesn't care. Proper old school attitude. Not sure if beating Weidman will give him the next shot though, he needs to beat Rockhold/Jacare for that imo.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Do yourself a favour and read this fascinating interview with Jose Aldo. Apparently he's possibly going to be fighting for an Interim Lightweight title in March and that Khabib turned down the opportunity to participate in this bout. :surprise:



> *So, in the end, do you think you will fight Max Holloway in Brooklyn on Feb. 11?*
> 
> No, the Brooklyn fight is not happening. I now expect and believe I will be fighting in early March. Either March 3 or March 4, I can't remember. I believe they will soon announce an interim lightweight title fight with me. They've been trying to find me an opponent, and -- surprise, surprise -- at least one has already turned down the fight against me. I'm waiting to see who they will find.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/20/14034596/jose-aldo-q-a-on-max-holloway-fight-falling-through-clown-mcgregor


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811405481424146433
:wow


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Why is Aldo even getting a shot at the LW interim title? That's gotta be Khabib/Ferguson surely, no two other guys deserve that more. Either way, I'd love to hear Khabib's reasoning for denying the fight, seems really out of character.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> Why is Aldo even getting a shot at the LW interim title? That's gotta be Khabib/Ferguson surely, no two other guys deserve that more.
> 
> Either way, I'd love to hear Khabib's reasoning for denying the fight, seems really out of character.


Maybe UFC don't want to kill off a contender by putting Ferg and Beeb together. It's gonna be a loooong Conor-less year, you gotta keep guys looking good.

Maybe Beeb is worried about fighting an Aldo who's not only awake now but wouldn't have to cut weight?


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Maybe UFC don't want to kill off a contender by putting Ferg and Beeb together. It's gonna be a loooong Conor-less year, you gotta keep guys looking good.
> 
> Maybe Beeb is worried about fighting an Aldo who's not only awake now but wouldn't have to cut weight?


Thing is Khabib doesn't train or fight during Ramadan which I think is around May next year. He'd need to get a fight in before then, win the interim title before Ramadan and fight Conor after Ramadan which would be around September time. Fits perfectly around Ramadan, don't know why he'd deny the fight. 

He's still a bigger man than Aldo, he wrestles with Rockhold and DC in training, Aldo should be so much easier to handle than those two guys despite his great takedown defense.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Maybe it's Khabib who turned down the Aldo fight :wow

EVERYONE'S DUCKING EVERYONE


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Aldo-Khabib would be fucking insane.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

It was Khabib, he responded on his Instagram.



> Aldo says, referring to me, that I refused to fight with him.
> Tell him that I do not bully the little.
> I want a real battle, and only Tony can give it to me. At this stage of my career, even if I win Daniel Cormier, fans will say that I have to fight with Tony, and I agree with them.
> I have spent my career in the UFC asking for the strongest opponents, currently in this division we must decide who is stronger, me or Tony? Without exception, all the fans and experts want to see this fight and I want to give it to them.
> And you, Aldo, I advise you not to lose the respect of your fans, including me, do not lose your head, do not fall for the mind games of the UFC, and be yourself.


https://www.instagram.com/p/BOSgFXtDA0Z/

He puts up a good argument. :bjpenn


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Can't disagree with what he says tbh. He's so anti UFC, gotta praise him for that.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Aldo having the best takedown defence in the UFC would be a bad match up for Khabib. 

Wouldn't be surprised if that was the mystery opponent.

EDIT: Nevermind. Missed SK's post.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Can pretty well take this with a grain of salt however its out there and with what has been happening with the UFC lately I wouldnt doubt it.

http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/nate...ered-interim-title-fight-khabib-nurmagomedov/


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cucuy asking for millions, Aldo offered to become a two weight world champ, asking Nate to fight arguably the best grappler around :lmao 

Not to mention Rousey might get her beautful ass whooped in a weeks time. Way to go into the new year WME-IMG :mcgregor2


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Buttermaker said:


> Can pretty well take this with a grain of salt however its out there and with what has been happening with the UFC lately I wouldnt doubt it.
> 
> http://www.bjpenn.com/mma-news/nate...ered-interim-title-fight-khabib-nurmagomedov/




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/811747497572007940


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


















*GOD DAMIT*


EDIT -











Hmmmmm.....


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Maybe it was dick pills


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Even if she did take prescription drugs, still should have notified USADA beforehand.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I won't jump to conclusions on the pop because I am not going to act like USADA is infallible. From what I have been hearing they really fucked Machida over. The substance he took doesn't even enhance your performance in any way and he got suspended for what? 18 months?

Just gonna wait and see.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cain might be out of UFC 207............_sigh_


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Cain might be out of UFC 207............_sigh_


Thankfully not, according to Ariel. I love watching this guy fight, and it would have been a huge disappointment if he couldn't make 207. We need to see more of his spinning shit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Thankfully not, according to Ariel. I love watching this guy fight, and it would have been a huge disappointment if he couldn't make 207. We need to see more of his spinning shit.


Great news, looks like he's ready to go


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Makwan to return at UFC Fight Night 108 in London :drose


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Makwan to return at UFC Fight Night 108 in London :drose


Against Arnold Allen! Rough.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Thankfully not, according to Ariel. I love watching this guy fight, and it would have been a huge disappointment if he couldn't make 207. We need to see more of his spinning shit.


Spinning shit? Cain? Are you mixing him up with someone else? I don't recall him ever doing spinning shit. I suppose he made Brock spin around a lot...

I hope he can stay injury free. If it wasn't for these damn injuries, he'd have a serious case for best heavyweight ever... besides maybe Fedor, who came to the States too late in his career.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Spinning shit? Cain? Are you mixing him up with someone else? I don't recall him ever doing spinning shit. I suppose he made Brock spin around a lot...
> 
> I hope he can stay injury free. If it wasn't for these damn injuries, he'd have a serious case for best heavyweight ever... besides maybe Fedor, who came to the States too late in his career.


I guess you missed UFC 200.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I guess you missed UFC 200.


I'm gonna have to watch it back haha, I remember him finishing Travis Browne with ground and pound, but yeah drawing a blank on the spinning.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So is Cain injured or not? Release him already if he is.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm gonna have to watch it back haha, I remember him finishing Travis Browne with ground and pound, but yeah drawing a blank on the spinning.


He fucked Travis Browne up with a spinning back kick.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812485462376017924if this happens in Moscow or St Petersburg it might give me the only legitimate reason to ever visit Russia :trips8

the ticket prices would probably be through the roof though. :hogan


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I hope that fight happens in Russia because Blackbeard said it would never happen. 

He said it reaaal smug-like too.

:red


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812610830843965440
They're still teasing this fight. :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

*The difference in how Dana treats Conor and Ronda is really something. Not good or bad or anything. Just quite something. Conor (the champion) having to fight Khabib (the challenger) in Russia (Khabib's home) would be some Grade A fuckery. Imagine him saying if Rousey/Cyborg happened it could happen in Brazil. Not in a million years would he even entertain the idea. Come back to this when Dana allows Ronda to miss the 207 presser and spins Ronda doing no promotion for her fight into Ronda being the Best In The World.

FYI that is actually a click bait headliner. He never says Conor/Khabib is even under consideration to happen in Russia. *



> “We’re focused very heavily on Russia right now,” White said, per Mike Bohn of MMA Junkie. “First of all, there’s tons of talent coming out of Russia, and a lot of fans. There’s a fighter named Khabib who’s from Russia, and he’s insanely popular. The next fight could be Conor vs. Khabib.”


*He was being asked about Russia and UFC and he was basically just talking up the talent coming from Russia and how at the forefront of that is Khabib who could be facing Conor next. See if you can see the "hint" :quite. *


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I had picked Cain to beat Werdum but all this talk of back problems and CBD oil makes me second-guess that assessment. It's kind of starting to feel like Cain might be winding down at this stage. Still hoping he wins, partly due to wanting Cain vs Stipe but also because there's something about Werdum's personality that's insufferable to me. 

I don't think I'd bet on anyone against Stipe at this stage. He's about as well-rounded a champion as that division has had. Prime Stipe vs prime Fedor is probably above GSP vs Anderson on my "what if" dream fight list.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812659341136367616

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812659643440910336

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812660082563551232I can see the PPV buyrates taking a huge hit because of this. A lot of my friends didn't even know the fight was next week.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Ronda coming for the gold like a thief in the night! No wind up, just dine, dash and cash!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

the amount of people who think Ronda winning in armbar on 30 seconds has 0% chance of happening is mind boggling.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I'm in two minds about the whole thing. Having the old badass Ronda back would be cool AF, even if just for a couple more fights after this one, as she's one of the reasons I got into following MMA in the first place. But if she isn't going to be that person anymore and she's going to be all douchey and Travis-Browney and appearing-on-Ellen-ly then I kinda hope she gets starched.

Not gonna lie though; she can act up all she wants, I'll still mark like a geek if she judo throws Nunes into an armbar inside the first minute. Inside any minute for that matter.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Exceptions being made for Ronda that weren't made for McGregor. Watch Dana continue to insist that Rousey's by far his biggest star even after 207 falls well short of 202 and 205. The fact that it's taking place on Friday rather than Saturday will probably cause the buyrate to take a hit. I believe they did the same with one of their Lesnar cards in the past and it hurt sales.

Mainstream news will have nothing to report on regarding this fight if Ronda's not doing a presser. Like McGregor, most of Rousey's drawing power rests on the casual fans. Many probably won't even know the fight is happening without a press conference to hype it. I wonder will Ronda face off with Amanda at the weigh ins or run backstage to be consoled again.

I'm not counting out the possibility of Ronda winning by early submission, but she's not exactly displaying signs of confidence or mental stability heading into this fight. My brain and my gut are both telling me Nunes smashes her.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

What's wrong with wanting my World Ender back at 135?

It's gonna be interesting to say the least. I know I'm gonna be on the edge of my seat, pins and needles, sweating bullets the entire time and that's how it should be. I hope Ronda proves that it was just an off night during a time where she was being pulled in way too many directions.

I hope Ronda is like Aldo after his loss in that she's woken up and is more dangerous than ever. Look at Aldo vs Edgar 1&2, night and day. Edgar looked like a jobber in the second fight and that's cause Aldo was no longer on cruise control. This is what I want to see from Ronda. The Take No Prisoners, Just Arms, World Ending Bitch of before!

I'd hate for her to become GSP, post Matt Serra, and snuggle fuck her next two opponents and retire.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I think Nunes winning is more likely, but if Ronda wins in 20 seconds with an armbar I'll be "of course she did, she's Ronda fucking Rousey"


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






Real main event


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

*The buyrate won't be near Conor numbers. I've no idea of how much mainstream media this fight is getting but it will have to be all coming from video packages. Plus Friday Night during holiday season. Rousey's audience is much more of a non combat sports audience than Conor's is so it will hurt her even more if non MMA viewers either aren't aware of her fighting again or find better things to do with a Friday Night during the holidays. Still probably easily be a top 10 buyrate of all time though and when her and Holly both win their Title matches that Champion vs Champion fight that Dana is already having wet dreams about will break the record.*



Zydeco said:


> I'm not counting out the possibility of Ronda winning by early submission, but she's not exactly displaying signs of confidence or mental stability heading into this fight. My brain and my gut are both telling me Nunes smashes her.


*That's really creating your own story out of her doing a lack of promotion for the fight. You can flip it around and say she got over confident going into the Holm fighting, didn't focus enough of her attention on her giving her the due respect in her preparation and it cost her. The only takeaway you can really make is that Ronda's focused on absolutely nothing other than beating Nunes and regaining her Title. And apparently that makes people doubt her chances of winning even more. If you're going into a fight with someone and they're focusing quite literally their entire efforts on nothing but beating you then you should be quite worried. And if you take that as a lack of confidence or mental stability then you're only increasing the chances of having your arm torn off. 

I don't see Ronda losing for the reasons mentioned above. She's gonna want this win more than anything else in life. Obviously anything can happen but Ronda's leaving nothing to chance and giving herself the best possible preparation. I think we're getting the best possible Ronda Rousey on Friday and that should be a scary proposition for Nunes. People have short memories and have decided that one loss undoes everything that comes before it. Elite athletes come back stronger after a loss. Same thing happened with Conor and I expect the same with Rousey. Obsession plus talent is a combination and a half. Let's not also pretend like Nunes has a better resume than Ronda or overhype her because she beat a washed out Meisha Tate.*


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



JOY~! said:


> *The buyrate won't be near Conor numbers. I've no idea of how much mainstream media this fight is getting but it will have to be all coming from video packages. Plus Friday Night during holiday season. Rousey's audience is much more of a non combat sports audience than Conor's is so it will hurt her even more if non MMA viewers either aren't aware of her fighting again or find better things to do with a Friday Night during the holidays. Still probably easily be a top 10 buyrate of all time though and when her and Holly both win their Title matches that Champion vs Champion fight that Dana is already having wet dreams about will break the record.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For sure Nunes doesn't have a better overall resume than Rousey, but I'd cite her Shevchenko and McMann wins more so than her Miesha one when assessing how dominant she can be. She's a BJJ black belt and her stand up is so far ahead of Ronda's that there's no denying she's by far the more well rounded fighter. Ronda can't stand with her, and she's not going to have her way with Amanda on the ground like she did with so many others. 

As for Rousey's mental state, I'm not necessarily saying the refusal to do a presser is the main indicator of her not being all there. The refusal to face off with Amanda a couple of months back and Meltzer's claims that she was upset and needed to be consoled afterwards is definitely suspect. Her blocking Amanda on Instagram is pretty neurotic too. Maybe it's just that she's focused solely on the fight like you said, but it's hard to buy that she's 100% mentally stable given that she was a suicidal recluse less than a year ago. Maybe an unhealthy obsessive attitude will help her rather than hinder her, but it's telling that a few fighters have come out saying that they hope she wins purely because Amanda could handle a loss while Ronda couldn't.

The mental factor could be either a positive or negative in terms of Rousey's performance, but solely in terms of skill, Amanda has all the tools to get the job done. I'm 60% leaning towards Amanda, but like others have said a 20 second Rousey armbar isn't out of the question. Either way I doubt it goes past the first round.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

*Ronda was like that when she was on top as well though. Let's not pretend like she had a total personality transplant because she lost a fight. Obviously it comes out more when you lose and the happy faces come out more when she's unstoppable and on top of the world. 

I'm not downplaying Nunes but it feels as though it needs to be pointed out because the hype train on her has gone into overload because she won the Title and because people WANT her to beat Rousey. Same happened with Meisha and look at how that panned out. It's not open and shut either way but the idea that some are making out Nunes to be the favourite and that Ronda is washed after one loss needs raining in a bit. 

All that said though this is what makes fights and UFC so exciting. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



ShadowKiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812659341136367616
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812659643440910336
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812660082563551232I can see the PPV buyrates taking a huge hit because of this. A lot of my friends didn't even know the fight was next week.


It's really pathetic when you realize the reason she's not doing media and hasn't been doing any (Going on Ellen and Fallon with fucking pre planned questions to suit you doesn't count) is because she has this idea that the whole MMA media turned on her, even Joe Rogan who called her "once ever in human history" lols. Complete spoilt brat mentality.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> It's really pathetic when you realize the reason she's not doing media and hasn't been doing any is because she has this idea that the whole MMA media turned on her, even Joe Rogan who called her "once ever in human history" lols. Complete spoilt brat mentality.


To be fair to her, Rogan turns on a dime. For YEARS it was, Silva's this, Silva's that, he's a different type of striker, who can stop this phenomenon?, the way he moves is unprecedented.....then one bad night and suddenly it's "you don't play games in the Octagon." As if every act of Silva walking on MMA water never happened. It's been said before, Rogan is great, BUT he always comes with a narrative and sometimes it gets in the way of his job, calling the fight down the middle.

I can't speak for any other MMA journalist cause I don't follow them, but Rogan is part of the product and I've seen his foot fly into his mouth more than few times.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So Dana's talk about "fairness" and all fighters being treated equally when he kicked Conor off the 200 card was all bullshit? I am shocked. If we can't trust Dana anymore, who in this world can we trust? 


Seriously, though, fuck this hypocritical asshole and fuck his BFF Ronda, too.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Seriously, though, fuck this hypocritical asshole and fuck his BFF Ronda, too.


I understand being upset with Dana. But what did Ronda do? Reaping the benefits of another's wrongdoing doesn't make that person the bad guy.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> I understand being upset with Dana. But what did Ronda do? Reaping the benefits of another's wrongdoing doesn't make that person the bad guy.



She's not the bad guy?

- Blaming the media for losing - CHECK
- Putting journalists who ask her real questions "in the penalty box" (seriously) - CHECK
- #HowDareYouCrossMeYouFuckingFairWeatherBitch gate - CHECK

... and the list goes on. So, yeah, while you choose to put 100% of the blame on Dana, I will still think she's a Hugh Jassole.











Cain unable to make it to the cage once again. Just as shocking as Dana's dishonesty.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> To be fair to her, Rogan turns on a dime. For YEARS it was, Silva's this, Silva's that, he's a different type of striker, who can stop this phenomenon?, the way he moves is unprecedented.....then one bad night and suddenly it's "you don't play games in the Octagon." As if every act of Silva walking on MMA water never happened. It's been said before, Rogan is great, BUT he always comes with a narrative and sometimes it gets in the way of his job, calling the fight down the middle.
> 
> I can't speak for any other MMA journalist cause I don't follow them, but Rogan is part of the product and I've seen his foot fly into his mouth more than few times.


It's pretty stupid to think Rogan actually thinks Silva's dominance never happened. Just like how he still praises Ronda


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Another hit to AKA's pull out numbers. Another MMAAA member looking suffering a setback.

This can't be a shock to anyone. Cain mentioned getting surgery after the fight.

Dude will not be trusted to headline a card or fight for a tittle any time soon.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Another hit to AKA's pull out numbers. Another MMAAA member looking suffering a setback.
> 
> This can't be a shock to anyone. Cain mentioned getting surgery after the fight.
> 
> Dude will not be trusted to headline a card or fight for a tittle any time soon.



Rockhold, Cormier and Cain pulling out back-to-back-to-back.

:duck


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> It's pretty stupid to think Rogan actually thinks Silva's dominance never happened. Just like how he still praises Ronda



Tis the way of the wacky world of MMA :shrug


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812783751537143808He's cleared by doctors too. Whole thing is pretty strange.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/812787943400050688Wth is going on :lol

EDIT: ^ oh man just saw Helwani's tweet, that's so fucking disappointing.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Maybe Cain is in denial, but he's definitely out of 207.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Did someone forget to tel lCain he's out?

Edit - Just saw the tweets now, extremely disappointing


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Did someone forget to tel lCain he's out?


Would you wanna look Cain in the eye and tell him he's incapable of fighting? Lol

Never been a fan of Cain, but I wish no ill will on him outside of the cage. Would have loved to see Fabricio school him again.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

A lot of us knew Cyborg was going to be popped again once she came to UFC. It was only a matter of time. 

- Vic


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So disappointing, really wanted to see the Werdum/Cain rematch. Card took a huge blow for me. :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Its just unprofessional at this point from Cain and his camp/coaches. If he gets seriously injured so much stop doing the same thing. How can the UFC ever book him in a fight when he's probably not going to turn up?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Its just unprofessional at this point from Cain and his camp/coaches. If he gets seriously injured so much stop doing the same thing. How can the UFC ever book him in a fight when he's probably not going to turn up?


What? He didn't pull out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



samizayn said:


> What? He didn't pull out.


He got injured once again to the point where he cant fight. This is the third time he's pulled out/been pulled from a fight just against Werdum, on top of all the other fights he's had to pull out from. Its unprofessional. Going forward how do you waste other HW's time by booking them vs. Cain knowing theres a 50/50 at best chance Cain actually shows up? Cant see him being booked for a Title fight for a looooooooong time, it'd be stupid to do so regardless of who he beats once every two years.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Jds agreed to step in for Cain and Werdum declined kind of a bitch move


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Roxinius said:


> Jds agreed to step in for Cain and Werdum declined kind of a bitch move


Not really. Cain and JDS are polar opposites of each other, and JDS is a lot more dangerous a fighter. What Werdums been training to defend against doesn't matter against JDS.

When all these rumblings started a week or so ago and JDS offered to step up then, Cain should have just maned up and admitted he's made out of glass and AKA are a ridiculous gym.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

There need to be some sort of repercussions for gyms like AKA that keep having their fighters pull out. Such a shame, I really like Cain but dude is made of glass. This was the fight I was looking most forward to aswell, card is still decent though I guess. The two BW fights and the Ronda/Nunes fight too should be good to watch.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> There need to be some sort of repercussions for gyms like AKA that keep having their fighters pull out. Such a shame, I really like Cain but dude is made of glass. This was the fight I was looking most forward to aswell, card is still decent though I guess. The two BW fights and the Ronda/Nunes fight too should be good to watch.


Even just beyond that, all the coaches, trainers, owners, staff at a gym like AKA need to step back and realise MMA is a professional sport now. It demands professionalism in every area, it demands care and fighters/trainers fulfilling their duties. Injuries happen and always will but the rate of injuries at AKA is absurd. Rockhold, DC and Cain all pulled from major fights in the space of a couple of months. 

And fighters like DC who has proudly said he ignored his coaches when they told him to reign it in to avoid injury need to think about that like a grown ass professional man. There's no point apologizing to Rumble for getting injured when you've admitted you ignore your coaches and overtrain.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Roxinius said:


> Jds agreed to step in for Cain and Werdum declined kind of a bitch move


JDS caved his face in back in 2008 and absolutely annihilated Ben Rothwell earlier in the year with pure boxing. I wouldn't want to fight that motherfucker on short notice either. :lol


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813025520640204800God I hope this is true. Not interested in either Aldo or Nate fighting for the interim.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Please no more interim titles. It was always a shaky concept, but considering we've had about 20 interim title fights over the past couple of years, it's really dead in the water.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Will AKA fuck Khabib up before UFC 208????????????????


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Eugh not another Interim belt.

Werdum saying he'll fight anyone at 207, and speculating JDS has a crush on him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Lol willing to fight anyone, just not Werdum. I did feel for him though when speaking on how much he spent on his camp only to have Cain fucking pull out again, probably won't be getting his show money Im assuming?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Well Werum is saying he was never even offered the JDS fight. Who knows. Fighters bullshit all the time, even Dana lies about what fights have been offered to people.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cain getting pulled from the 207 card is a bit of a kick in the guts. Think it's officially safe to say Cain is in Aldo territory now with all these injuries and pull-outs.

Makes UFC 207 look considerably weaker, too. Not that it counts for much, all the promotion is behind Rousey anyway (who isn't doing a single bit of media- tangent), but the main card had a strong top with Rousey vs. Nunes, Cruz vs Garbrandt and Cain vs. Werdum II. Now, the top of the card is the Rousey fight, the Cruz fight, and... Dillashaw vs Lineker? Had to check Wiki to tell you that too.

There's some good fighters on the card- Neil Magny gets to pick the bones of Johny Hendricks and Brandon Thatch is gonna fuck some guy up, but the card's not strong enough to take a hit like Cain and still be at the same level.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Any card losing Cain/Werdum will look weaker tbf. I'm actually looking forward to TJ/Linekar too, expecting TJ to win but Linekar has an amazing chin and hands that must feel like taking a bat to the face. Still a very good top 3 fights imo.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Oh yeah, it'll be a good fight. I like Lineker a lot, I just hope he can sort out his weight issues. Bantamweight though, even with a hard hitter like Lineker, lacks the edge of your seat excitement that the higher weight classes can. Heavyweight can end with any single shots, and when they actually have elite MMA skills like Cain and Werdum, it's can't miss TV.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Was really looking forward to seeing Cain beat up Werdum. Those AKA guys must spar with chainsaws or something.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So Ronda skips media obligations and she's just focusing on her fight, but when McGregor wanted did it at UFC 200 his fight gets scrapped? :mj4

I really wish Nunes dig a hole in her face


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Anyone in here exciting for the Rizin events over the next couple days??


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Shit totally forgot Hendricks/Magny was on this card


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



ShadowKiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813025520640204800God I hope this is true. Not interested in either Aldo or Nate fighting for the interim.


I just saw a video posted today from Dana White that it's likely Conor vs. Khabib is happening next in Russia.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Everyone's ducking everyone.. No ones telling the truth...


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Ronda returning gets me back in, she's my favorite in MMA and I hope she wins back her title. I know some people like her, some people hate, but you can't deny the skills and she laid the path for females to have a chance in the UFC. Earlier I was watching the UFC Countdown 207 vid on their Youtube Channel don't know what they deleted those vids. Nunes is the most dangerous fighter Ronda has faced, because she can fight on her feet, and handle her business on the ground. I'll be shocked if either lady gets KO, I see a Decision or Submission ending this. Dominick Cruz vs. Cody Garbrandt could be a show stealer, I saw clips on the both of them, and someone is going to so bloody you might not be able to see their face.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*







LAST EVENT OF THE YEAR LADS!!! With the way 2016 has been for MMA< you can fucking guarantee there's gonna be some crazy shit going down, whether it's in the comain or main event.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I'll eat a fucking hat if Conor signs on for a fight against Khabib in Russia, but I'd love to see it. It would be the most marketable fight to make atm (next to Diaz 3) given the circumstances of Khabib's dominance and where the fight would be taking place. From a historical standpoint it would be beneficial to Conor. He could say that he headlined the first ever UFC card in Moscow -- or wherever the hell they'd book the event.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'll eat a fucking hat if Conor signs on for a fight against Khabib in Russia, but I'd love to see it. It would be the most marketable fight to make atm (next to Diaz 3) given the circumstances of Khabib's dominance and where the fight would be taking place. From a historical standpoint it would be beneficial to Conor. He could say that he headlined the first ever UFC card in Moscow -- or wherever the hell it'd take place.



If I'm Conor I'm telling them to go fuck themselves. If they want him to fight outside the US they better figure out a way to get that big stadium fight in Ireland done. After everything he has done for them, why the fuck should he fight in Khabib's backyard? Not happening.

By the way, awesome editing on the Countdown show for 207. They actually wanted to make people believe that Ronda received a hero's welcome at the UFC 205 weigh-in. Fucking hilarious. That was Total Divas style editing.

:duck


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> If I'm Conor I'm telling them to go fuck themselves. If they want him to fight outside the US they better figure out a way to get that big stadium fight in Ireland done. After everything he has done for them, why the fuck should he fight in Khabib's backyard? Not happening.


Broadening his own brand in another significant market, and helping the UFC further expand their business abroad. What other fight would be buzzworthy enough to headline that specific card? Bagautinov / buyrate killer Johnson? :lol 

It's a calculated high-risk gamble for sure, but it has it's major potential upsides. IF Conor can shut Khabib down in his own backyard then that would be the statement of the year. Plus, being in Russia greatly adds to the appeal of Khabib as an opponent and would help generate even more revenue and interest from that country. They can save Ireland for another fight down the line.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I also think there's little to no chance of Conor accepting a fight in Russia. He's been very vocal about wanting a show in Ireland, and that he's not interested in fighting anywhere else internationally. For Conor, it's Vegas, NYC or Ireland. Maybe once they do the Irish stadium he'll be more open to it. He was heavily rumoured to headline the Melbourne, Australia card in Etihad Stadium, which would have afforded him the opportunity to smash UFC's buyrate and attendance records. I was at that event, and while with Rousey headlining, they set the attendance record, there were 56,000 people in a stadium that could have comfortably seated 70,000. Imagine how huge UFC 193 would have been if it was Conor and Ronda on the same card?

Conor was asked about it at a press conference, and he was VERY dismissive of the idea of coming to Australia, which admittedly as a massive Conor fan hurt a lot. But, it was all about the Ireland issue. He had a chance to make a ton of money and history, and didn't care. So, like fuck is he going to Russia.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rookie of the Year said:


> I also think there's little to no chance of Conor accepting a fight in Russia. He's been very vocal about wanting a show in Ireland, and that he's not interested in fighting anywhere else internationally. For Conor, it's Vegas, NYC or Ireland. Maybe once they do the Irish stadium he'll be more open to it. He was heavily rumoured to headline the Melbourne, Australia card in Etihad Stadium, which would have afforded him the opportunity to smash UFC's buyrate and attendance records. I was at that event, and while with Rousey headlining, they set the attendance record, there were 56,000 people in a stadium that could have comfortably seated 70,000. Imagine how huge UFC 193 would have been if it was Conor and Ronda on the same card?
> 
> Conor was asked about it at a press conference, and he was VERY dismissive of the idea of coming to Australia, which admittedly as a massive Conor fan hurt a lot. But, it was all about the Ireland issue. He had a chance to make a ton of money and history, and didn't care. So, like fuck is he going to Russia.


Did he change his tune on Nevada? He apparently vowed never to fight there again after being fined by the SAC.

I wouldn't put him past fighting anywhere if the money was right, and there's no better story for the UFC to promote than Conor / Khabib in Russia right now unless they cash in on the Diaz rubber fight for the LW title at 155. It'd be far bigger than him fighting Ferguson, and perhaps even bigger than a rematch with Aldo. Conor DID say that he has little interest in Khabib as an opponent because of his failure to fight on a regular basis -- so there's that.

Personally, I think that Aldo is still his toughest opponent and would most likely beat Conor in a rematch, but the 13 second KO warped that perception for many people. Khabib's 24-0 record looks great on paper and it's an easier sell (on top of the charismatic personality that comes with it).


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Broadening his own brand in another significant market, and helping the UFC further expand their business abroad. What other fight would be buzzworthy enough to headline that specific card? Bagautinov / buyrate killer Johnson? :lol
> 
> It's a calculated high-risk gamble for sure, but it has it's major potential upsides. IF Conor can shut Khabib down in his own backyard then that would be the statement of the year. Plus, being in Russia greatly adds to the appeal of Khabib as an opponent and would help generate even more revenue and interest from that country. They can save Ireland for another fight down the line.


*This isn't pro wrestling where you just take whatever fight makes the most money. That fight is bigger in Dublin than Russia anyway and the gate would be bigger too. If Dana even suggests having the fight in Russia to Conor then he should just walk out or slam the phone down on him because it would be so disrespectful to their biggest asset who would have every right to be pissed the fuck off. If Conor was challenging Khabib for the belt then fair enough he fights where he's told to. It's amazing how few people realise that Conor holds all the bargaining power not UFC. They need him way more than he needs them. That was true before the sale but it only amplified since then. *


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



JOY~! said:


> *This isn't pro wrestling where you just take whatever fight makes the most money. That fight is bigger in Dublin than Russia anyway and the gate would be bigger too. If Dana even suggests having the fight in Russia to Conor then he should just walk out or slam the phone down on him because it would be so disrespectful to their biggest asset who would have every right to be pissed the fuck off. If Conor was challenging Khabib for the belt then fair enough he fights where he's told to. It's amazing how few people realise that Conor holds all the bargaining power not UFC. They need him way more than he needs them. That was true before the sale but it only amplified since then. *


I don't have any doubt that negotiating the fight with Conor wouldn't be simple, but it's what the UFC wants and been wanting for a long time. Russia is a major untapped market while they pretty much have the Irish fans cornered with Conor as their megastar. I'm sure they want to strike while the iron is hot with promoting Khabib because they need that in Russia more than in Ireland. There's many fight combinations that could be huge in Dublin, much fewer in Moscow. Dana said in the past that Conor is easy to do business with and he steps up. It's not disrespectful if they reward him handsomely for playing ball. Ireland will happen sooner or later, I'm sure.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813801445262663680It's just a rumour, but fucking LOL if true :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

*Meltzer reported that too the other day. Pretty surreal. *


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813827730525425664Nevermind. I wonder if she'll let Rogan ask her questions. :hmm:


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

God... I hope Nunes KO's her, badly.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

God, even I was hoping that isn't real lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I think you guys are overreacting to what she's doing. This is all an angle, it's not because of her attitude. She's trying to give the least amount of exposure to ensure the most people order the PPV. Like you're not really going to see me until December 30th, so you best order the show.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

You'd have to be stupid not to cater to Khabib. Muslim market AND Russian. Conor better get the best deal he can because Khabib will destroy him. I'd take a Diaz rematch if i was Conor


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> I think you guys are overreacting to what she's doing. This is all an angle, it's not because of her attitude. She's trying to give the least amount of exposure to ensure the most people order the PPV. Like you're not really going to see me until December 30th, so you best order the show.



I'm not promoting the fight or telling anyone about the fight so you better order the PPV?!?!?! Riiiight, that makes a lot of sense. Boy, how could the UFC be so stupid for such a long time and actually promote their shows? They would have made so much more money if they never told people about the upcoming fights.













ShadowKiller said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813827730525425664Nevermind. I wonder if she'll let Rogan ask her questions. :hmm:


Rogan will have to do a pre-interview with Ronda, like they do on Ellen, Jimmy Kimmel, etc to see what type of questions Queen Ronda would be comfortable answering. If Joe doesn't stick to the script, he too will be sent to the penalty box, just like Helwani.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> I think you guys are overreacting to what she's doing. This is all an angle, it's not because of her attitude. She's trying to give the least amount of exposure to ensure the most people order the PPV. Like you're not really going to see me until December 30th, so you best order the show.


This will most likely hurt the PPV buyrate if anything, tbh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> I think you guys are overreacting to what she's doing. This is all an angle, it's not because of her attitude. She's trying to give the least amount of exposure to ensure the most people order the PPV. Like you're not really going to see me until December 30th, so you best order the show.


How the fuck is petulant behavior like this going to make people want to buy the PPV more? Granted in hindsight, it was fake but still...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

She's been gone for over a year with a very low profile. Everyone wants what they can't have.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> She's been gone for over a year with a very low profile. Everyone wants what they can't have.



I was listening to Rogan's podcast with Schaub and Eddie Bravo yesterday and Schaub said he knew people, casuals, who had absolutely no fooking idea that Ronda was fighting on Friday before he told them. Do you think they've done all these press conferences, promotional tours and all that stuff, spent all that money for shits and giggles? No, they do it because it's necessary.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Saviorxx said:


> God... I hope Nunes KO's her, badly.


I'd be surprised if it happened. This is a fully rested Ronda with a fire under her ass and something to prove. I'll give Nunes credit if she keeps it on the feet long enough to KO her, but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cyborg :mj2

I am still a little sceptical in regards to Conor accepting a fight with Khabib in Russia. It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me, why would he travel to someone else's backyard when he's the champion? Unless Conor thinks this is going to be his _Rumble In The Jungle_ moment or something like that. We'll see, nothing shocks me anymore when it comes to MMA. Obviously there's a huge financial gain by cracking a massive market like Russia. If Conor wants the added pressure of travelling to such hostile territory then good luck to him.



Godway said:


> I think you guys are overreacting to what she's doing. *This is all an angle*, it's not because of her attitude. *She's trying to give the least amount of exposure to ensure the most people order the PPV*. Like you're not really going to see me until December 30th, so you best order the show.


I think perhaps you're giving Honda a little too much credit here mate. Do you really think she came up with this elaborate plan in order to generate hype and sell more PPV's? unk2

I could maybe see Ari Emanuel or Dana White conjuring up something like this but not her, she's a little too dense for that IMO. This is nothing more than an emotional power trip to punish all of the media for "turning on her".

No doubt some of her insecurities factor into these decisions as well.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Cyborg :mj2
> 
> I am still a little sceptical in regards to Conor accepting a fight with Khabib in Russia. It just doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me, why would he travel to someone else's backyard when he's the champion? Unless Conor thinks this is going to be his _Rumble In The Jungle_ moment or something like that. We'll see, nothing shocks me anymore when it comes to MMA. Obviously there's a huge financial gain by cracking a massive market like Russia. If Conor wants the added pressure of travelling to such hostile territory then good luck to him.
> 
> ...


I was assuming it was a group effort. I watch her on stuff like Ellen or Conan and she doesn't seem all shook and cunty. I think the no-media thing is just a ploy to make her fight a bigger spectacle. 

I'm sure her attitude plays into it SOMEWHAT. Like yeah, she's only doing media she wants to do, and she doesn't want to do all of the fight week shit, okay. But I also think the reason there's no pushing of the issue with the UFC is that it's part of this angle they've created where you're not going to see her until she enters the cage. 

It be more of a gamble if she wasn't gone for a year. They're letting that anticipation build.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> I was assuming it was a group effort. I watch her on stuff like Ellen or Conan and she doesn't seem all shook and cunty. I think the no-media thing is just a ploy to make her fight a bigger spectacle.
> 
> I'm sure her attitude plays into it SOMEWHAT. Like yeah, she's only doing media she wants to do, and she doesn't want to do all of the fight week shit, okay. But I also think the reason there's no pushing of the issue with the UFC is that it's part of this angle they've created where you're not going to see her until she enters the cage.
> 
> It be more of a gamble if she wasn't gone for a year. They're letting that anticipation build.


Well of course Honda's going to be all smiles and giggles when Conan and Ellen have already agreed to ask her predetermined softball questions.

I can definitely see the promotional angle from the _UFC_, create all this mystique and mystery surrounding Ronda by playing up to her petulant media demands. Given what time of year it is though I say this is going to have a detrimental effects on the PPV sales but I guess we'll find out soon enough.

If anything all this is really doing is giving Conor more leverage to battle with the brass. He got punished severely for refusing to attend a press conference prior to _UFC_ 200. I can't imagine he'll be happy with how they're bending over backwards to cater to Honda's demands.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Well of course Honda's going to be all smiles and giggles when Conan and Ellen have already agreed to ask her predetermined softball questions.
> 
> I can definitely see the promotional angle from the _UFC_, create all this mystique and mystery surrounding Ronda by playing up to her petulant media demands. Given what time of year it is though I say this is going to have a detrimental effects on the PPV sales but I guess we'll find out soon enough.
> 
> If anything all this is really doing is giving Conor more leverage to battle with the brass. He got punished severely for refusing to attend a press conference prior to _UFC_ 200. I can't imagine he'll be happy with how they're bending over backwards to cater to Honda's demands.


Im not saying that's what is definitely happening or anything, I'm just thinking about it from a showbiz perspective and that there could be an angle to this rather than just "Ronda being a cunt." But she is a cunt anyways. 

But yeah, the real winner this week is Conor.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> If anything all this is really doing is giving Conor more leverage to battle with the brass. He got punished severely for refusing to attend a press conference prior to _UFC_ 200. I can't imagine he'll be happy with how they're bending over backwards to cater to Honda's demands.


That's what you get when you're represented by WME-IMG. :draper2 

I'm sure that the new owners will start loosening up on the pressers and push for more viral campaigning in the future. Ether way, double standards suck, and Ronda being this dismissive of media does raise eyebrows.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



> Well of course Honda's going to be all smiles and giggles when Conan and Ellen have already agreed to ask her predetermined softball questions.



Seriously, how do people not get that? The only reason she still does those shows is because she can show up and get her ass kissed for 10 minutes. 


Ellen: "OMG, Ronda, why are you so wonderful? Why are you such an inspiration to young girls all over the world?"

Ronda:"Oh, I don't know, Ellen. It's just the way I am. I've been a wonderful human being since the day I was born. It just comes naturally to me."

Ellen:"That is so inspiring, Ronda. Everybody, give it up for the biggest star on the planet, Queen Ronda Rousey."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That's what you get when you're represented by WME-IMG. :draper2
> 
> I'm sure that the new owners will start loosening up on the pressers and push for more viral campaigning in the future. Ether way, double standards suck, and Ronda being this dismissive of media does raise eyebrows.


If I was a fighter on the roster I'd be a little bit annoyed and concerned with the preferential treatment she's been receiving. It could be setting a worrying precedent that fighters who are represented by _WME-IMG_ might be favoured over everyone else. I sure hope that isn't the case, maybe they're just giving Ronda some leeway since she's likely on her way out soon.

Still, with the way they've completely ignored and disrespected Nunes during this build up has certainly raised some red flags for me. IF she does indeed defeat Ronda then I sure as hell hope they'll start rolling out the red carpet and PR train for her. I mean ffs, she's the first openly gay fighter on the roster to hold a title, surely she should be the one appearing on Ellen, no?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> If I was a fighter on the roster I'd be a little bit annoyed and concerned with the preferential treatment she's been receiving. It could be setting a worrying precedent that fighters who are represented by _WME-IMG_ might be favoured over everyone else. I sure hope that isn't the case, maybe they're just giving Ronda some leeway since she's likely on her way out soon.
> 
> Still, with the way they've completely ignored and disrespected Nunes during this build up has certainly raised some red flags for me. IF she does indeed defeat Ronda then I sure as hell hope they'll start rolling out the red carpet and PR train for her. I mean ffs, she's the first openly gay fighter on the roster to hold a title, surely she should be the one appearing on Ellen, no?



By the way, even people like myself who root against Ronda on Friday, understand that Ronda is the star, the attraction, while Amanda will never be that. However, so was Conor leading up to 205. Eddie Alvarez is a legend to die hard MMA fans, but certainly not a star outside of the MMA bubble. Yet he was featured a hell of a lot more than Amanda is now in all the promos. They didn't make it look like Conor was gonna fight himself in MSG. His opponent actually existed.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> I mean ffs, she's the first openly gay fighter on the roster to hold a title, surely she should be the one appearing on Ellen, no?


But that type of stuff has jack shit to do with MMA. Also, don't shows contact who they want and accept those who'll pull in the ratings? I don't think Nunes' level of English would make for a good 10 to 15 minute interview.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> By the way, even people like myself who root against Ronda on Friday, understand that Ronda is the star, the attraction, while Amanda will never be that. However, so was Conor leading up to 205. Eddie Alvarez is a legend to die hard MMA fans, but certainly not a star outside of the MMA bubble. Yet he was featured a hell of a lot more than Amanda is now in all the promos. They didn't make it look like Conor was gonna fight himself in MSG. His opponent actually existed.


That's a great point. Eddie was shown far more respect than Nunes has been. And yeah, Ronda is definitely the star for sure, I am just saying there's no harm and shining some of the spotlight on her opponent to at least give the casuals fans a little insight into who her opponent is, because there's a strong possibility that Amanda might be the one who sends Ronda into retirement.



DX-Superkick said:


> But that type of stuff has jack shit to do with MMA. Also, don't shows contact who they want and accept those who'll pull in the ratings? I don't think Nunes' level of English would make for a good 10 to 15 minute interview.


But promoting someone like Nunes better could open up the _UFC_ to a whole new entire audience. I don't see the harm in at least trying to broadening things, the more exposure and different demographics, the more PPV sales and possible ratings increase. The new owners are after all looking for a significant increase in their TV revenue.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

You know what would be incredible, if Ronda wins and the MMA media turns the tables and ignores her. Would never happen but just imagining it lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

If there's any truth to these weigh-in rumours, I don't understand how anybody could not want to see Ronda get fucking smashed on Friday. What an entitled cunt. I'm not a betting man but I'm really tempted to put money on Amanda humiliating her in the first round. Might make a bit of cash if I do an accumulator with Dom hammering the final nail into the Team Alpha Fail coffin.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> You know what would be incredible, if Ronda wins and the MMA media turns the tables and ignores her. Would never happen but just imagining it lol



It would be hilarious, because we all know Ronda's gonna start yapping again if she dismantles Nunes the way she did everyone else pre-Holly.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Apparently this was taken a couple days ago.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813879325414096897
This no media diet is certainly doing wonders for her physique. :mj

#handjobarms #usada #cankles #stillbettertattoosthancubswanson 8*D


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

^ To each his own, I guess, but I still don't get why many people act like Ronda is the hottest thing they've ever seen. I saw her on Conan a couple of weeks ago and she literally looked like a dude wearing a dress.

"I'm a white chick and I'm jacked. Deal with it." - Ronda Rousey


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Some people like their women jacked. I hear @CHAMPviaDQ is into that sort of thing.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> This no media diet is certainly doing wonders for her physique.


She could get it....:draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

My intention wasn't to start a debate on whether Honda was hot or not. You're gonna disappoint Anark again. :mj2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Some people like their women jacked. I hear @CHAMPviaDQ is into that sort of thing.


You shut your filthy whore mouth, you trap loving degenerate.

Anyway, as for Honda, like KC said, I don't 'get it' either. Then again I don't really latch onto female fighters for their looks. Like when I said I liked Joanna in the chatbox that one time, Blackbeard reacted to that like I was saying I found her super attractive. Getting judged by the guy that faps to the likes of Cyborg and Gabi Garcia.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

:lmao:lmao:lmao










:lenny5


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Meanwhile...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

@Blackbeard If Chyna '97 and Jessie Godderz had a kid.....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

For the 4th time as well,


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

:mj4 Josh Barnett giving absolutely no fucks. 

It's a huge blow for the division though, as old as he is we desperately need him around for depth. He'd be a good test to gauge how far someone like Francis Ngannou has come along.

Oh well, is Frank Mir's suspension up yet? :troll


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

LOL Warmaster, never learns.

I like Ronda the fighter, cant stand the person with each passing day. I'd like to see her get smashed here to be honest.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*











Incredible year of events


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

BTW don't forget that there's also _Rizin_ cards on this week. King Mo vs. Cro Cop is tomorrow and the Grand Prix final is on Saturday. :cudi


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

RIZIN event on tomorrow morning for us UK fans, 12 hours from now. Can't wait.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






Damn Garbrandt's girl got skills :kobe4


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I'm more pumped for Cruz/Garbrandt than I've been for any other fight this year and it's only 2 days away. :mark: -- that shit has FOTY potential. 



Dom, you've had an illustrious streak as a bantamweight with entertaining-as-fuck TAM :burieding pressers, but all good things come to an end. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Fuck I thought there would be a pre fight press conference with just Cody and Dom, guess not.... Thanks a lot Ronda


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Fuck I thought there would be a pre fight press conference with just Cody and Dom, guess not.... Thanks a lot Ronda


Dana White is such a pussy and Ronda is unprofessional ruining all the hype for the event runing from the media who don't lick her ass. 

The buyrates of the PPV are going to be awfull with such poor promotion


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

no more Goldberg after UFC 207 :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


















He's definitely fucking her. No other explanation at this point.

This was my favorite quote, by the way:










Catch Dana tonight doing a set at The Laugh Factory.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*










:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

A few interesting stuff.

Khabib/Ferguson money issues. Khabib's new contract must be great.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814219627198705664
Nunes gets PPV points, a shame the buys probably won't cross 1m


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814217760653750272
Werdum turns down fight with Overeem


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814218186497196032Werdum's response

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOk9Sf4gvZu/

*Zero* chance Dana will agree to pay that amount.

EDIT: Dana White's media scrum:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> no more Goldberg after UFC 207 :mj2


:gameover

Farewell sweet prince.......


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The fuckery in the UFC is at an all time high. If dana had any hair he wouldn't be pulling it all out.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Gotta admit I've lost a little bit of respect for Werdum with the way he's handled himself since Cain got pulled from the card. He's only one fight removed from getting knocked out silly so I am not sure why he's acting so entitled at the moment. Plus all that stuff about insinuating Cigano gay was in poor taste.

BTW Is Khabib getting paid Anderson Silva money or something? Cause I am not really sure why Ferguson would be denied the same amount as him, they're both on equal footing in the division IMO.



Buttermaker said:


> The fuckery in the UFC is at an all time high. If dana had any hair he wouldn't be pulling it all out.


Is it just me or has Dana White been looking more dishevelled and bloated since the sale? He looked a bit rough at the media scrum today. I am genuinely starting to worry about the dude's health.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*











AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH





In honor of Mike Goldberg's last event -"IT IS ALLLLL OVERRRRRRR"


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



BornBad said:


> Dana White is such a pussy and Ronda is unprofessional ruining all the hype for the event runing from the media who don't lick her ass.


I thought Dana explained himself very well at the 207 scrum. Ronda has done far more media throughout her reign as champion than the majority of fighters do in their life. Ronda requested that for 207 this is how she wanted it to be so Dana agreed. Being a pussy has nothing to do with it. As Dana said at the scrum this will not be a regular thing, its one and done



> The buyrates of the PPV are going to be awfull with such poor promotion


They might be poor compared to Ronda numbers but they will shit all over any PPV numbers in 2016 that did not include Brock or Conor 



KC Armstrong said:


> He's definitely fucking her. No other explanation at this point.


Brock got special treatment in regards to USADA testing. Conor got special treatment in regards to fighting for the 155 belt in his first appearance in that division and now Ronda is getting special treatment in regards to the media block. It comes as no surprise that the biggest draws and money makers in the company get special treatment every now and then. Try and look beyond the hate for one second and maybe you will see that from a business perspective it makes sense to accommodate the top people every now and then

Quite a few posters on here (whos opinions respect btw ) are going to have egg on there face if Ronda comes out and deals with Nunes at 207. Some of the knee jerk stuff i have read since the Holm fight has been embarrassing tbh. Ronda is done. Ronda is mentally destroyed. Ronda will never be the same again blah blah blah. I have never seen any fighter wrote off so much after one defeat. It is more than possible that Nunes will take her out but i am expecting to see the most focused and prepared Ronda we have ever seen








00.35- 02.40 As per usual Mr Cruz hits the nail on the head


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



> Gotta admit I've lost a little bit of respect for Werdum with the way he's handled himself since Cain got pulled from the card. He's only one fight removed from getting knocked out silly so I am not sure why he's acting so entitled at the moment. Plus all that stuff about insinuating Cigano gay was in poor taste.


Werdum turning down Stipe when Cain pulled out the first time earlier this year, now turning down JDS and Overeem. I actually love that Dana threw him under the bus at the media scrum.




> BTW Is Khabib getting paid Anderson Silva money or something? Cause I am not really sure why Ferguson would be denied the same amount as him, they're both on equal footing in the division IMO.


I really don't like to defend Dana, but if Ferguson signed a new deal recently why the fuck should the UFC re-negotiate at this point? You can only pull that shit when you're a draw and Tony unfortunately isn't.




> I thought Dana explained himself very well at the 207 scrum. Ronda has done far more media throughout her reign as champion than the majority of fighters do in their life. Ronda requested that for 207 this is how she wanted it to be so Dana agreed. Being a pussy has nothing to do with it. As Dana said at the scrum this will not be a regular thing, its one and done


... but he didn't want to hear that at the 200 presser. In 2015 Conor was all over the fucking world with Aldo, did The Ultimate Fighter immediately after a fight and got right back in there to promote the Aldo fight again. He was on Jimmy Kimmel, Conan O'Brien, etc. That didn't count for anything and still wouldn't. As Dana said today, he would pull Conor from another card if he asked to skip a press conference, and that's after he broke every fucking record in terms of PPV and gate. Dana for some reason only feels gratitude when it comes to Ronda. Hence my theory that they are fucking. Seriously, when he talks about Ronda he sounds like he's in love.




> Try and look beyond the hate for one second and maybe you will see that from a business perspective it makes sense to accommodate the top people every now and then


Actually, no, from a business perspective it doesn't make sense not to promote a huge PPV fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

this sets a very dangerous precedent. you think Conor is not going to try and get this treatment in the future???

I am very curious as to what this buyrate is going to be. Friday night. No main event promotion. But it's still Ronda.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

@Blackbeard I agree. The pressure that must be on him is unreal. I don't think I can remember a period in the UFC where everything seems to happen at once.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



RKing85 said:


> this sets a very dangerous precedent. you think Conor is not going to try and get this treatment in the future???
> 
> I am very curious as to what this buyrate is going to be. Friday night. No main event promotion. But it's still Ronda.



This Friday bullshit is way overrated imo. They use Brock's lowest buyrate as an example, but they always leave out the fact that Brock got murked by Cain right before that Overeem fight. I'm sure Brock losing some of that mystique had a lot more to do with the buyrate than the fight happening on a Friday.


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> ... but he didn't want to hear that at the 200 presser. In 2015 Conor was all over the fucking world with Aldo, did The Ultimate Fighter immediately after a fight and got right back in there to promote the Aldo fight again. He was on Jimmy Kimmel, Conan O'Brien, etc. That didn't count for anything and still wouldn't. As Dana said today, he would pull Conor from another card if he asked to skip a press conference, and that's after he broke every fucking record in terms of PPV and gate. Dana for some reason only feels gratitude when it comes to Ronda. Hence my theory that they are fucking. Seriously, when he talks about Ronda he sounds like he's in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conor also got pulled for not doing a press conference for a fight that was like 3 1/2 months from even happening. Ronda has refused to do any media the week of the fight. Those are radically different things and in my view does make Dana look bad. 

I'd honestly be ok with Ronda not doing media if Nunes at least could do the media stuff. She's gotten nothing from the UFC in terms of promotion for this event. The least they could have done was let her do some interviews and let her get her story out and let fans get to know who she is. I don't get why they aren't having Nunes do any of it just because Ronda isn't.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

As for the buyrate. I am going to predict between 750-900K. I just see the time of the year having a detrimental effect more so than Honda's media blackout tbh, although that certainly won't help matters. But I do expect her fan base to come out and support her.

Anything lower than that would signal that Honda's star is dwindling IMO.



KC Armstrong said:


> I really don't like to defend Dana, but if Ferguson signed a new deal recently why the fuck should the UFC re-negotiate at this point? You can only pull that shit when you're a draw and Tony unfortunately isn't..


I suppose I can agree with that. Tony probably thinks he's in a strong position at the moment to demand extra dough since Conor's off preparing to be a father and Khabib doesn't seem interested in facing anyone else other than those two.

I am slightly curious though to discover what Khabib's earning. Surely it can't be that extravagant? :hmm:

BTW you can expect a lot more of this throughout 2017. Fighters are going to drag their heels and see if they can squeeze extra dollars out of the new owners now that they know how much the company is worth.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Freeway.86 said:


> Conor also got pulled for not doing a press conference for a fight that was like 3 1/2 months from even happening. Ronda has refused to do any media the week of the fight. Those are radically different things and in my view does make Dana look bad.



Exactly. He never asked for a total media blackout like Ronda, just a reduced schedule including a press conference in April for a fight that was gonna happen in July.

But whatever, it is what it is. Let these two lovebirds do their thing.


By the way, I can't believe nobody during that media scrum pointed out to Dana how fucking retarded an interim lightweight title fight for Jose Aldo would be after recent events. Do your job, guys.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> ... but he didn't want to hear that at the 200 presser. In 2015 Conor was all over the fucking world with Aldo, did The Ultimate Fighter immediately after a fight and got right back in there to promote the Aldo fight again. He was on Jimmy Kimmel, Conan O'Brien, etc. That didn't count for anything and still wouldn't. As Dana said today, he would pull Conor from another card if he asked to skip a press conference, and that's after he broke every fucking record in terms of PPV and gate. Dana for some reason only feels gratitude when it comes to Ronda. Hence my theory that they are fucking. Seriously, when he talks about Ronda he sounds like he's in love.


Very different circumstances, Ronda obviously negotiated and told Dana that she did not want to do media when she agreed to fight Nunes months ago. Conor tried being a clever fucker and said the week of the 200 presser oh i aint coming and then took to social media to openly challenge Dana and the UFC into giving him his own way. He tried being a clever prick and he lost on that occasion






> Actually, no, from a business perspective it doesn't make sense not to promote a huge PPV fight.


How is the fight not promoted? Everything has been the same apart from Ronda not doing a pre fight presser. By all accounts she is doing the weigh in as normal. She has appeared on Embedded. Just because she does not want to give Ariel and other mma journalists a interview means the fight has not been promoted?. Just a total over reaction all round imo

What if Ronda told Dana if he does not agree to the media block then she is done and wont fight again. Does it not make business sense as far as Dana is concerned to agree to this one time thing and get her back rather than her not appearing again at all. The UFC will make a lot more money with Ronda being on the 207 card than if she was not


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



> What if Ronda told Dana if he does not agree to the media block then she is done and wont fight again. Does it not make business sense as far as Dana is concerned to agree to this one time thing and get her back rather than her not appearing again at all. The UFC will make a lot more money with Ronda being on the 207 card than if she was not



If that's your argument then the "one time thing" is absolute bullshit. If Ronda wins and she wants to do the same exact thing for her next fight, Dana will be doing another media scrum telling people that the words that came out of his mouth the last time meant jack shit, just like the ones about fairness and every fighter being treated equally at the 200 presser. Ronda is gonna do whatever she wants and Dana will obey her orders like a good little doggie. Good boy, Dana!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> I can't believe nobody during that media scrum pointed out to Dana how fucking retarded an interim lightweight title fight for Jose Aldo would be after recent events.


Part of me kinda wants to see that fight happen now. 8*D I agree it doesn't make a whole lot of sense from a rankings perspective, although I can certainly see the business rational behind it.

Aldo vs. Khabib has the potential to be an extremely fascination match up. As long as Jose doesn't get completely overpowered (which is highly possible given Khabib's size and freakish strength) he could give him a long night IMO. His take down defence is phenomenal and I would love to see how Khabib would handle those vicious leg kicks. 

Maybe it'll still happen if Tony continues to play hardball. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Rather see Ferguson vs Khabib just because of less fuckery, Aldo needs tonight Holloway first to unify the belt, then maybe consider lightweight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> Part of me kinda wants to see that fight happen now. 8*D I agree it doesn't make a whole lot of sense from a rankings perspective, although I can certainly see the business rational behind it.
> 
> Aldo vs. Khabib has the potential to be an extremely fascination match up. As long as Jose doesn't get completely overpowered (which is highly possible given Khabib's size and freakish strength) he could give him a long night IMO. His take down defence is phenomenal and I would love to see how Khabib would handle those vicious leg kicks.
> 
> Maybe it'll still happen if Tony continues to play hardball. :mark:



I actually thought it had to be a joke when I first heard it. This bald fuck strips Conor for fighting outside the 145 division and not defending the belt, which is fine. Then he hands the belt to Aldo and the first thing he does is offer Aldo an interim title fight in another division. Either that's the most retarded thing I've ever heard or I'm missing something. Feel free to educate me.

By the way, couldn't Aldo technically now refer to Khabib as Chickengomedov since he didn't want that fight? I don't see anyone giving Khabib shit for turning down Aldo because "his father thought he needed to rest".


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> If that's your argument then the "one time thing" is absolute bullshit. If Ronda wins and she wants to do the same exact thing for her next fight, Dana will be doing another media scrum telling people that the words that came out of his mouth the last time meant jack shit, just like the ones about fairness and every fighter being treated equally at the 200 presser. Ronda is gonna do whatever she wants and Dana will obey her orders like a good little doggie. Good boy, Dana!


If Ronda beats Nunes then not for one second do i think she would request a media block again, she would be delighted to sit there in front of Ariel and co with a smug grin on her face and talk away. You are missing my point here. Ronda has indeed acted like a first class arrogant prick and her behaviour since the Holm fight has been strange to say the least but if she comes back and deals with Amanda in quick time then you have to say she was write to demand such stupid things. She had become that used to winning that when Holly destroyed her and made her look like a novice she had no idea how to handle it.

She had every fucker in the MMA world fawning over her on a daily basis for so long from Dana to Rogan to Ariel etc and she more than likely bought into the hype. Rogan saying shit like once in a lifetime athlete and all that crap. Totally embarrassing and i am not surprised that the loss to Holly hit her so hard and if the media block shit is what she wants on her comeback then as Dana said in the scrum she has done enough in the past for the company to have this one time request granted. If she fights after 207 (win or lose) and the media block stuff happens again then your assessment would be correct and more fool Dana but in this occasion i do not think Dana agreeing to it for 207 is that much of a big deal


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

There was going to be a interim belt regardless of Aldo's involvement. I thought that was common knowledge at this stage? There wouldn't be any need for one if Conor weren't taking a break, but he is so it is what it is. I personally don't have much issue with one being on the line for Ferguson vs. Khabib since those two are the top guys in the division at the moment.

Now if we start seeing more interim titles popping up in divisions that Conor's not involved in then I will begin to get extremely worried. I can't really think of anymore scenarios that might create one, LHW maybe if Cormier keeps on getting injured?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> There was going to be a interim belt regardless of Aldo's involvement. I thought that was common knowledge at this stage? There wouldn't be any need for one if Conor weren't taking a break, but he is so it is what it is. I personally don't have much issue with one being on the line for Ferguson vs. Khabib since those two are the top guys in the division at the moment.
> 
> Now if we start seeing more interim titles popping up in divisions that Conor's not involved in then I will begin to get extremely worried. I can't really think of anymore scenarios that might create one, LHW maybe if Cormier keeps on getting injured?



The interim title is not my issue, create 100 fucking fake belts if you want to. But why the fuck involve Aldo in that when Aldo just took over a belt from a guy who was stripped for competing outside of the division all the time? Again, it's retarded. If Dana was so fascinated by a potential Khabib vs Aldo matchup he shouldn't have handed the FTW belt to Aldo. If there was any chance of Aldo going up to lightweight, Holloway and Pettis should have fought for the real belt. Had they done that, Aldo could do whatever the fuck he wanted, but if you specifically handed Aldo the belt because you needed the FTW Champ to stay inside his division and defend that belt, you don't give him a shot at a fake lightweight belt. It is beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> There was going to be a interim belt regardless of Aldo's involvement. I thought that was common knowledge at this stage? There wouldn't be any need for one if Conor weren't taking a break, but he is so it is what it is. I personally don't have much issue with one being on the line for Ferguson vs. Khabib since those two are the top guys in the division at the moment.
> 
> Now if we start seeing more interim titles popping up in divisions that Conor's not involved in then I will begin to get extremely worried. I can't really think of anymore scenarios that might create one, LHW maybe if Cormier keeps on getting injured?


But if Aldo wins he's going to have two interim belts in two weight classes for fucks sake. Plus Tony is a lot more deserving of the title shot than Aldo is.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Showdown Joe and Joe Warren just kicked off the event!! We are live with Rizin.

Anybody watching? @Blackbeard ?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Who knows what could happen but I have to say I dont think any Championship fight in UFC has ever had someone less prepared for it than Garbrandt. Every single thing Dom says sends him into a rage because Cody's mental ability is so low, he flips out all the time, and all his trash talk makes zero sense and as Dom has said is just generic meathead shit. I dont see how its not just a showcase fight for Cruz.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Who knows what could happen but I have to say I dont think any Championship fight in UFC has ever had someone less prepared for it than Garbrandt. Every single thing Dom says sends him into a rage because Cody's mental ability is so low, he flips out all the time, and all his trash talk makes zero sense and as Dom has said is just generic meathead shit. I dont see how its not just a showcase fight for Cruz.


Cruz fits in so well with Alpha Male to me. He's just as aggressive and pompous, he's always poking and prodding. I could easily imagine a world where he's a proud member of TAM. He comes off like the condescending dick head that stereotypical frats have. Him, Cody, TJ, Benavidez, and Urijah just all come off douchey at times to me


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



RapShepard said:


> Cruz fits in so well with Alpha Male to me. He's just as aggressive and pompous, he's always poking and prodding. I could easily imagine a world where he's a proud member of TAM. He comes off like the condescending dick head that stereotypical frats have. Him, Cody, TJ, Benavidez, and Urijah just all come off douchey at times to me


Anyone watching Rizin atm??

Exciting fights so far


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



RapShepard said:


> Cruz fits in so well with Alpha Male to me. He's just as aggressive and pompous, he's always poking and prodding. I could easily imagine a world where he's a proud member of TAM. He comes off like the condescending dick head that stereotypical frats have. Him, Cody, TJ, Benavidez, and Urijah just all come off douchey at times to me


True, he's at least in the fight game a lot smarter than the TAM guys. Even Cruz's trash talk feels technical.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> True, he's at least in the fight game a lot smarter than the TAM guys. Even Cruz's trash talk feels technical.


He is, except for maybe Dillashaw (thought TJ won but I see the case for Dom). I think his anaylist role kind of brings down the hype for his trash talk for me. Like when he said 70% of strikes thrown at him miss. That's a great stat, but as trash talk for me it's not gripping 

For me if you're going to trash talk, then trash talk. I don't want analysis trash talk, I can't buy into when you're spouting off random fight stats, it comes off like you planned on saying it. With Cody his obvious frustration and random blurt outs seem real. But with Dom it comes off like he could really give 2 fucks about Cody, but it sets up a storyline so he'll pretend he's just as worked up.

Like when he started talking about how 70% of strikes thrown at him miss, it just came off like he had a script in his head. 

(Obviously I could be wrong)




Machiavelli said:


> Anyone watching Rizin atm??


Link? Is Cro Cop fighting and is Krazy Horse going to be on one of the cards this week?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Rizin on YT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egQSuq6FrDU

LOL @ the Cody and Dom side by side. Dom is too much for that thick fuck Cody. Ended him quick.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The guys talking on that link I posted are kind of annoying btw.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Still not use to seeing head kicks on downed opponents lol.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

For anyone who isnt using it, eversport is the live link for the event..

Sick fights so far tho.. The Cruickshank - Kitoaka fight was a war.. Kitoaka is a beast for overcoming that onslaught on the feet.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



RapShepard said:


> He is, except for maybe Dillashaw (thought TJ won but I see the case for Dom). I think his anaylist role kind of brings down the hype for his trash talk for me. Like when he said 70% of strikes thrown at him miss. That's a great stat, but as trash talk for me it's not gripping
> 
> For me if you're going to trash talk, then trash talk. I don't want analysis trash talk, I can't buy into when you're spouting off random fight stats, it comes off like you planned on saying it. With Cody his obvious frustration and random blurt outs seem real. But with Dom it comes off like he could really give 2 fucks about Cody, but it sets up a storyline so he'll pretend he's just as worked up.
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of that trash talk personally. I dig the classic McGregor style, but I really appreciate Dom's fight hyping abilities. Because everything he says is the truth, he's not spouting possibilities and hyperbole, he's just rubbing it in guys faces how good he is, and its hilarious with guys like Cody who dont know how to process anything Dom says.

If nothing else a brash, and somewhat douchey Dom Cruz is whats needed to make the 135ers important and possibly draw.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

How the hell did Nasukawa escape that armbar


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I'm a fan of that trash talk personally. I dig the classic McGregor style, but I really appreciate Dom's fight hyping abilities. Because everything he says is the truth, he's not spouting possibilities and hyperbole, he's just rubbing it in guys faces how good he is, and its hilarious with guys like Cody who dont know how to process anything Dom says.
> 
> If nothing else a brash, and somewhat douchey Dom Cruz is whats needed to make the 135ers important and possibly draw.


His return definitely has helped, and he's speaks truth. But it just comes off even more pro wrestling to me than Conor or Chael. I can believe that cocky people exist like Conor because it's seen frequently. But with Cruz, at the moment I just don't buy that the bad feelings are mutual. I believed him and Faber, even him and Dillashaw. But I don't think Cruz thinks Cody even deserves the shot, let alone is a threat. I feel like I'm being sold a rivalry that's not really a rivalry at this point due to Cruz being that good, and on top of that he doesn't seem to have any real interest in Cody. I would of been fine with just selling it as, here's a young kid knocking folk out, can Cruz dance on him long enough to win, and oh this is a TAM guy." Would have been fine for me


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



RapShepard said:


> His return definitely has helped, and he's speaks truth. But it just comes off even more pro wrestling to me than Conor or Chael. I can believe that cocky people exist like Conor because it's seen frequently. But with Cruz, at the moment I just don't buy that the bad feelings are mutual. I believed him and Faber, even him and Dillashaw. But I don't think Cruz thinks Cody even deserves the shot, let alone is a threat. I feel like I'm being sold a rivalry that's not really a rivalry at this point due to Cruz being that good, and on top of that he doesn't seem to have any real interest in Cody. I would of been fine with just selling it as, here's a young kid knocking folk out, can Cruz dance on him long enough to win, and oh this is a TAM guy." Would have been fine for me


I do agree with that. I doubt Cruz gives two shits about a nobody like Cody who hasn't beat anyone of note and hasn't earned this shot, but he's selling the fight.

Sidenote Chaels trash talk is garbage especially thesedays in Bellator you can tell he scripts every single word.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cruz has explicitly said that Cody only got the shot because he tried to beef with him.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Fling on a string

:booklel


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I like Garbrandt he looks like a cool dude and got power in his hands but i don't think he's ready to take on Cruz yet.... the only way for Cody to win is a lucky punch.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Motherfucking Cro Cop! Get In!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

@CHAMPviaDQ did you catch







claiming that







was bigger than







during the scrum yesterday?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814227210873647104
:lol



KC Armstrong said:


> But why the fuck involve Aldo in that when Aldo just took over a belt from a guy who was stripped for competing outside of the division all the time?


Aldo's available and desperate for a rematch with Conor.



Machiavelli said:


> But if Aldo wins he's going to have two interim belts in two weight classes for fucks sake. Plus Tony is a lot more deserving of the title shot than Aldo is.


I never said he wasn't. All I said was the Aldo vs. Khabib match up fascinates me. :draper2

Look I don't disagree with either of you but this is what happens when you get fighters who start dragging their feet, requesting breaks and more pay. Ferguson, Holloway and McGregor are just as much to blame for creating these scenarios as is the _UFC_.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Nate Diaz is legit 265 lb and needs to cut weight to make welterweight


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



ShadowKiller said:


> Nate Diaz is legit 265 lb and needs to cut weight to make welterweight


Nate Diaz walking around at Rumble Johnson weight now that he's rich.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Hendricks missed weight again. Uh oh.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Apparently Stephens and Garbrandt were going after each other backstage.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

My body is ready for UFC 207. :maisie


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*







Poor Cody looking like a lost child at the end :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Hendricks misses weight..................again










Whose idea was it to have him fight just after the holidays? Must have been Joe Silva's final prank :lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Pretty soon Khabib is just going to straight lose it.. I'm losing patience with this Lightweight stuff and it hasn't even been that long. Lets make some fights!!

Rizin in two more days!! Cro-Cop Baruto :mark:


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Blackbeard said:


> @CHAMPviaDQ did you catch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao That's awesome.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Hendricks missed weight again. Uh oh.


Oof. Watch this interview if you haven't. Hendricks seems off and annoyed. Ariel asks him how much more weight he has to cut and he just says he's very close.






- - - - - 

So I was seeing comments last night about Garbrandt looking like the type of dude that snorts condoms and seeing those comments get so many 'likes' and I wondered why. Then I saw the third embedded and got my answer :lmao

For some reason this strange 'practice' to get Cody to clear his airways reminds me a bit of Miesha seeing a sport's psychologist before her fight with Nunes. Seems like a load of crap that didn't do anything to help in the end. Hopefully that's the case here. 

- - - - -

Also, I had a dream about the Dom/Cody fight last night so let's have some fun:

I turned to the fight and it had already started Cody gets a big knockdown on Cruz. Cruz looks partially out and Cody seems like he doesn't know whether to pounce or pick his shots. Dom recovers a bit then Cody goes to the ground. Dom still seems a bit out but does well in the scramble and manages to get a triangle choke from side control but Cody gets out. They stand up and Cody tries to connect again pushing Dom to the fence and the round is over. 

Dom's corner start dousing him with water right away and people start thinking he's pulling a Romero but they wipe him down quick. For some reason a cornerman puts a baseball cap on Dom backwards like he had just won the fight and is showing off his sponsors :lmao They splash him with water again near the end of the break and now everyone's confused. They start wiping him down and Cody runs over to get into it with the cornerman and shouts at Dom, Dom raises his arms taunting Cody and smiling (he still has the cap on). Cody in his infinite wisdom grabs a water bottle and throws water on Dom killing more time and Dom starts laughing at him. Big John pushes Cody back to his corner as Dom gets wiped down and they start the next round. 

Cody comes in hot 'cause he's pissed and gets clipped by Dom (still wearing the baseball cap backwards) and gets knocked down. Crowd freaks out and Dom goes down to start raining shots on him but Cody scrambles out. Back on the feet and Dom looks confident that he softened Cody's chin, Cody's eyes look glazed over and unleashes a sloppy flurry that Dom counters with another straight right and Cody goes down against the cage and looks out. Dom doesn't go for the kill cause he can see that he's completely out. Big John seems to be giving Cody time and Cruz goes up to Cody and gives little taps on the head and Big John stops it. 

:lmao 

That's all I remember. I don't even remember if there was a celebration after. I do remember thinking 'Wow he actually ended up knocking Cody out'. I also remember thinking why is John letting Cruz fight with the baseball cap on?


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

^ I forgot to put the Hendricks interview in my post. It's in there now.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Garbrandt picking fights with everyone backstage. :lmao Dude is legit gotten to and I can't image him keeping his composure in that cage. Cruz might've already won by owning residence in Garbrandt's head.

That staredown at the weigh-ins will be :sodone


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


>


WTF? Khabib says the UFC is lying when they say he doesn't want to fight Aldo and in the same post he goes on to say that he does not want to fight Aldo. Did he have a stroke or something?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Poor Johny :no:

remember when he was a devastating exciting KO machine? (and remember how he suspiciously lost all that power round the time GSP starting asking to see his drug tests? :side I still think he beat Georges, you could make a good case for him winning the 2nd Robbie fight, was legit the best WW in the world for a time, wars with Lawler took a big toll on him, career fell off a cliff since then.


hope Ronda wins, shes a basket case but I'm a fan, brought a ton of entertainment over the years taking arms, murking bitches in seconds, she handed out so many humiliating L's it was only karma that she receive one herself, the best walkout in the game, plus she gets mma fans all up in their feelings and the GOAT year of mma fuckery needs one more big internet exploding moment. Its just best for business and the division in general, if she loses and retire we never see her again the WBW is co-main for the forseeable, the only fighters casuals care about are Rousey, Tate and Holm and theyll all be gone (if Holly wins the fw belt witch i have my doubts about). If Ronda wins its a big money division again, big fights with big cards built around them.

If I had to actually put money on it Id go with Nunes tho, early too, fight looks something like Lesnar/Reem, anticlimatic, Ronda eats a few big punches and realizes shes not bout that life anymore.

otherwise Cruz (obv), Dillashaw (obv),the Dong, Smolka


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






WEIGH INS


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

... aaaand of course bitch doesn't talk to Rogan. 

Amanda should always wear that lion mask, by the way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

So did Ronda not do a post weigh in 1 minute interview because that was also a distraction too?








FUCK Cody "No Dad" Gabrandt 



WAR CRUZZZZZ


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I have a weird feeling Cody will shock the world. And Rousey in the 3rd.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Well then. Fake weigh in done, and a total of 10 seconds of audio from Ronda Rousey in the entire build up to this fight. If those few words from her were genuine, maybe it's what she needed and it'll serve her well. Definitely doesn't do her any favours with the fans though- she went from a mostly positive reception when she first appeared to getting showered with boos as she took off down the stairs rather than get interviewed by Rogan. She looks in phenomenal shape though, have to give her that.

Fuck Johny Hendricks, man. Didn't he miss weight last fight too? He's a former champion, so he knows what he needs to do to hit 170, it's like he just can't be arsed. Between his weird interviews and now the weight miss, I hope he gets smashed. Ray Borg missed weight worse, but he doesn't have the history of weight misses and being a dick that Hendricks does.

Saffadiene and DHK had a real intense staredown. It's a fight I didn't realise was happening, should be a great one worthy of that main card.

Lineker hit championship weight! Good boy.

Garbrandt is a headcase. He's like the young street gang member trying to mess with the head of the Yakuza in Cruz. Every time I see him acting crazy, I get more convinced Cruz is going to dissect him like a surgeon.

Getting hyped for this show. The Ronda weirdness is adding to the anticipation for me- we don't know until the fight starts whether her tactics represent a hyper focus or whether it means her head isn't in the game.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Fuck me Ronda was looking fine at the weigh ins!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

According to Helwani turnout for the weigh-in not comparable to a McGregor show, but of course Ronda is still by far the biggest star ever...

Rogan probably got a nice little speech from Dana as well. A couple of months ago they were all talking about Cyborg being the baddest woman on the planet and now in the new promo video for 207, Ronda is BY FAR the greatest female mixed martial artist ever. "There is not even a close second". 

:duck


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> According to Helwani turnout for the weigh-in not comparable to a McGregor show, but of course Ronda is still by far the biggest star ever...
> 
> Rogan probably got a nice little speech from Dana as well. A couple of months ago they were all talking about Cyborg being the baddest woman on the planet and now in the new promo video for 207, Ronda is BY FAR the greatest female mixed martial artist ever. "There is not even a close second".
> 
> :duck


Why do you seem pissed or angry in 90% of your posts? More cruzing and less garbrandting, pal.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

My God, Ronda fuck me she's fit as fuck! Love the Sports Bra, Abs, Jeans and Half Braided Hair. She looks like a bad ass, action girl character out of my dreams!

I wonder if Nunes noticed she was wearing a lion mask as opposed to a lioness....?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



SonoShion said:


> Why do you seem pissed or angry in 90% of your posts? More cruzing and less garbrandting, pal.


Doesn't Cruz like to point out when his opponent is spewing nonsense? Same thing I just did, bud.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Doesn't Cruz like to point out when his opponent is spewing nonsense? Same thing I just did, bud.


Yet with you it's, "bitch this" and "bitch that," "Ronda is a whore who slept her way into the boss' heart...."


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Yet with you it's, "bitch this" and "bitch that," "Ronda is a whore who slept her way into the boss' heart...."


To be fair, I never claimed to have evidence. I just strongly believe that Dana and Ronda are fucking. Also, I don't think I'm the only person in the world who has pointed out that Ronda does indeed act like a bitch. If you want to try and dispute that, go ahead.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> To be fair, I never claimed to have evidence. I just strongly believe that Dana and Ronda are fucking. Also, I don't think I'm the only person in the world who has pointed out that Ronda does indeed act like a bitch. If you want to try and dispute that, go ahead.


:tenay


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Why would Nunes get booed? That's so fucking weird. She comes across as such a cool, down to earth chick.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Why would Nunes get booed? That's so fucking weird. She comes across as such a cool, down to earth chick.


She's Brazilian.

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I consider myself somewhere between casual and hardcore in terms of fandom, but I must say Dom schooling No Love in his typical best-in-the-world style is far more exciting to me than Amanda vs Cuntface. 

I won't lie and say I'm not intrigued by the unpredictability of the main event, but the humiliation Cruz is about to lay on Cody will be something special to behold.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Why would Nunes get booed? That's so fucking weird. She comes across as such a cool, down to earth chick.


She's a "nobody" fighting "WMMA in Human Form" to the casual fan.....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Anyone else notice the complete disdain and disgust from Arianny when Honda was on stage? She's clearly rooting for Nunes to smash her face in. :ken

Hendricks failing to make weight after his whole tirade yesterday. :mj4

I gotta be honest, I am slowly starting to root for Cody to pull off the upset tomorrow. Cruz's act is starting to get a bit stale for me.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*







Jesus Cody... :booklel


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> View attachment 46970


Khabib's lowkey ducking Aldo at this point. :mj


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Khabib just wants the fight that will get him Conor is all. Beating Ferguson will make him undisputed number one contender.

Ronda always looks good on weigh in day, her face is less round and pudgy than usual, she'll be back to normal tomorrow night. Don't understand why she wouldn't answer one question from Rogan though, would take literally 30 seconds.

Cody/Cruz is the main event for me though, build up has been glorious and for all the verbal beating he's taken, I do like the confidence from No Love. Plus it's a puncher's game these days, all it takes is one strike in 25 minutes to end Cruz. Anything can happen.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> Khabib just wants the fight that will get him Conor is all.


Yeah but that fight is going to be for the Lightweight Interim title anyway. So he'll get a shot at







regardless of who he faces on the night. Unless of course Conor decides to go for that third title at Welterweight next. :mj

I wonder how Khabib would react if they offered him Barboza instead of Aldo. :hmm:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> She's a "nobody" fighting "WMMA in Human Form" to the casual fan.....


Why the fuck should not being as "well-known" warrant getting booed. Like one of the youtube comments said - "Bunch of cunt casual soccer moms and house husbands". Casual fans can be the fucking worstsometimes


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Why the fuck should not being as "well-known" warrant getting booed. Like one of the youtube comments said - "Bunch of cunt casual soccer moms and house husbands". Casual fans can be the fucking worstsometimes


Ronda's why we're all here, of course we'll boo the competition.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Hendricks missed weight again. Uh oh.


He's done. I'm a fan of his but he's clearly struggling for any motivation. At least for the Kelvin fight he was only training a few times a week. I feel like him experiencing such highs, but suffering from two horrendous judging decisions in a short time just killed all his passion for MMA but he keeps doing it because its all he knows really.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> View attachment 46970


Khabib cant keep up the Chicken McGregor bullshit which never made any sense while he's ducking a guy from a lower weight class...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Which fighter would you rather call out though? Conor (which means you are getting way more attention and money, or Aldo a dangerous fight with little upside). Of course hes going to be more vocal about a Conor fight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Which fighter would you rather call out though? Conor (which means you are getting way more attention and money, or Aldo a dangerous fight with little upside). Of course hes going to be more vocal about a Conor fight.


True, but Khabib looks like a hypocritical idiot when he's calling Conor a chicken which never made any sense and then Khabib turns around and ducks Aldo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I wouldn't want to fight Aldo either. :deandre

I'm a fan of Nunes tbh. She seems humble and I dig that she came out with a lions head mask. I don't think Ronda is an underdog by any stretch but I think if it stays on the feet Nunes will knock her out. I predict a scramble with Ronda trying to judo throw Nunes down and Nunes standing up and rushing her for the KO.

Cruz/Garbrandt is looking like a lot of fun. I think Cruz is totally inside Cody's head but this isn't necessarily a bad thing. Cody might be the toughest opponent Cruz has faced in terms of pure KO ability. But if he can't find that punch early and has to go five rounds, Cruz is gonna be in cruz mj) control.

I think Dillashaw/Lineker might be the most underrated fight of the night. It could easily be a three round battle where we are in awe at neither guy getting KO'ed (especially Lineker).

Dana does look FATTER and unhealthy imo.

Can't wait. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*










I reckon Brock belongs in the first category, although arguably Conor should be in a category of his own. And Also should def not be that high. Overeem should be one level higher as well


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I was wondering what the hell Champ was talking about earlier but now I've finally seen that clip of Cody having condoms shoved up his nose. Good lord. Surely that can't be a legit method of opening up your airways? :maury


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That looked like some nose fetish shit, maybe Cody enjoys sticking things up his nose. :mj


----------



## dummy (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*










Ten fights is unfortunately low for this card. Shame they didn't get any replacement fights together.

I'm still hesitant to count Hendricks out at this stage despite his hilariously bad fight week.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

10 fights on a card is ideal. 12-14 fight cards is fucking ridiculous.

So glad CroCop won last night. I don't even dislike King Mo, but CroCop is one of my all time favs.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> I reckon Brock belongs in the first category, although arguably Conor should be in a category of his own. And Also should def not be that high. Overeem should be one level higher as well


I think Bisping and Aldo could swap places. Aldo is a much more skilled fighter IMO, but if we're talking popularity and drawing power, Bisping can speak English and is a great trash talker and villain. I'd be interested to see the numbers for UFC 204, it was a lacklustre card for star power and Hendo at that stage of his career wasn't really a legit challenger. So it was really Bisping carrying the weight of that. Aldo had the advantage of being in high profile spots his last two fights- vs Conor at 194 then having a title fight at UFC 200.

Holly Holm, similar. UFC 193 vs. Ronda and UFC 196 below McGregor vs. Diaz. I don't think she's a big enough star to sell a PPV on her own, especially after two losses. If they don't add another title fight to UFC 208 in Brooklyn, I think she'll tank badly.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

My predictions for 207 based on the promos I've seen:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Anark said:


> My predictions for 207 based on the promos I've seen:


*There's only 10 fights. GEEK.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I'm expecting Garbrandt to catch Cruz off his guard because Cruz keeps stamping Garbrandt as a one-trick knockout artist that he'll easily deflect. Garbrandt can wrestle at an elite level, not on Cruz's level, but he can get it done on the ground like he's shown in practice. I think he'll be unpredictably explosive right out of the gate with a few takedown attempts (maybe even faints) because Cruz won't be expecting it, and try to knock him out on the ground. Cruz seems too focused on defending the standup because he talks as if he has Garbrandt all figured out, and I think the overconfidence and underestimating will be his downfall.
> 
> It would be an upset if Garbrandt wins, but he's been training for Cruz pretty much his entire career just like Holms trained for Rousey, and he's on fire right now. If anyone on TAM can put the Dominator down, I believe it's him. It certainly won't be easy because Cruz is arguably the smartest fighter in the game right now -- albeit seemingly (and foolishly?) showing his hand in the pressers/interviews leading into the fight.
> 
> Garbrandt has good cardio but he IS unproven in 5-round fights. Like you said he'll have to attempt a fairly early win because a dragged-out mental chess match with "Deep Blue" incarnate isn't wise.


^ I'm sticking with my original prediction. Garbrandt wins, and he finishes the fight. Last night I wondered if Cruz was getting in his head, but after watching the most recent interviews I'm starting to think it's the other way around. Cruz looks more afraid than I've ever seen him

Rousey will win, and she'll win in less than 3 rounds. She's a BEAST at her best, and now she's fully rested with a fire under her ass and something to prove. Nunes won't keep it on the feet long enough to have an advantage.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I done goofed again, WF. Multi Bet on Cruz, Nunes and Lineker, why do I do this to myself :cmj2


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> I done goofed again, WF. Multi Bet on Cruz, Nunes and Lineker, why do I do this to myself :cmj2


Don't worry, brother, I'm doing the same. We'll win together or lose together.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



SonoShion said:


> More cruzing and less garbrandting, pal.


 :ha

def stealing this line, so many uses for it irl


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Excitement building :mark: :mark: :mark:

For UK fans the prelims start at 1am and main card at 3am on BT Sport 3.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I think I made a mistake think Kron will submit Kawajiri in the first round.. Kawa is an extremely tough out, and even tho Kron has amazing BJJ this is an MMA fight... Kawajiri will prove to be an extremely tough challenge for Kron


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814671669625319429
: bringbackwee-bey/fuckthecoli

Perhaps Honda's a marketing genius after all. :wtf2



Anark said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao

You never cease to crack me up.











Donnie said:


> I done goofed again, WF. Multi Bet on Cruz, Nunes and Lineker, why do I do this to myself :cmj2


If it makes you feel better I've put on a couple of multi bets on myself. I went with Nunes, Cruz, Dillashaw, Magny and Kim. It's just gambling though, try to enjoy the card even if things don't go our way. :cudi


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> I was wondering what the hell Champ was talking about earlier but now I've finally seen that clip of Cody having condoms shoved up his nose. Good lord. Surely that can't be a legit method of opening up your airways? :maury





Machiavelli said:


> That looked like some nose fetish shit, maybe Cody enjoys sticking things up his nose. :mj


I told y'all :lmao Trust me I was confused about all the condom snorting comments too. For some reason it really did remind me of Miesha going to see that shrink before her fight with Nunes. It seemed so hokey and Miesha ended up getting rekt. 



Bill Paxton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814671669625319429
> : bringbackwee-bey/fuckthecoli
> 
> Perhaps Honda's a marketing genius after all. :wtf2


Really? No one I know is really talking about this card. Not like when Conor fights. I guess my friends are in the minority.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Really? No one I know is really talking about this card. Not like when Conor fights. I guess my friends are in the minority.


That's what I thought. Maybe the media blackout has generated interest and excitement for Honda's return. :draper2

If 207 can crack a million I will be shocked but impressed.









Look on the bright side, at least Nunes and Cruz will be getting paid extra. :cudi


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*






Dana touching Ronda like she wants a piece of her ass
Garbrandt getting angry like usual 
Cruz is relax

Just another day at the office


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Even though I bet on Cruz I am secretly rooting for Cody to pull off the upset. I understand that it's all just mind games but I wouldn't mind seeing him humbled a bit.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cody is probably the future of the division but i think that fight is coming too soon for him. It's not Cruz is a washed hasbeen.

Then again sometimes you only need one punch...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Anark said:


> My predictions for 207 based on the promos I've seen:


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao How??? :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> That's what I thought. Maybe the media blackout has generated interest and excitement for Honda's return. :draper2
> 
> If 207 can crack a million I will be shocked but impressed.
> 
> ...


I think someone suggested that in this thread and was immediately told he was an idiot. All of you get on your knees. 

I personally wouldn't order it myself, Cruz/Cody is probably the most interesting fight to me. Ronda vs Nunes is just....Ronda's return fight. It's a shame the way Holly Holm's career went since she beat Ronda, because that rematch would have been soooooooooo much bigger right now.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> I done goofed again, WF. Multi Bet on Cruz, Nunes and Lineker, why do I do this to myself :cmj2


The thrill of the excitement!

Have a feeling Lineker will be the one to bone you in this one. Tarec Saffiedine and Marvin Vettori are the livest dogs tonight for whoever is interested. I feel that Vettori and Carlos might sneak FOTN.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Yea just cause someone predicts this is gonna break the PPV record, doesn't guarantee it's going to happen, wait for the actual numbers to come out before getting your pitchforks out


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

It doesn't have to break records. Doing a million buys on Friday December 30th is fucking outstanding. 

I'm very interested to see how it does though, just because I consider the relation between "social media mentions" and actual PPV buys and concrete revenue to be thin.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Yea I was responding to the tweet which said it was going to contend for the UFC's pay-per-view sales record. Personally I think it would do about 800k-1 million


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



> "*I'm done fighting at welterweight*," he said, just hours before the fight. "Unless they open up a 175-pound division, *I'm moving up to middleweight*."


http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/30/14129374/johny-hendricks-im-done-fighting-at-welterweight

Hendricks and Gastelum gonna rule Middleweight brehs. :CENA


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I'm ordering the PPV tonight because why the hell not? I wouldn't mind a surprise Cody KO'ing Dom but idk.

Hoping for a Nunes win.

Was rewatching Holm v Rousey. Oh man, if it stays standing up Rousey's dead. Her standup was so atrocious.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I see Ronda losing this and retiring afterwards.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Are people still falling for this shit? I think Dana has said that a PPV was "trending" to break every record about 10 times in the last 2 years and it has happened ONCE. He said it about Conor vs Aldo, too, and while that did very well it didn't come close to breaking the record. At the risk of being called a hater once again, I call bullshit until the actual numbers are revealed in a couple of weeks. As I have pointed out numerous times, Dana has to perpetuate this myth of Ronda being the biggest star ever so he will probably claim this fight sold more than Floyd vs Pacquiao.

The guy who actually reports the numbers doesn't seem to think they're gonna sell 1.7 million...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The last time UFC had a PPV on Friday, it was Brock vs The Reem. A few factors:

-Like Rousey, it was Brock's first fight after his devastating title loss to Cain Velasquez.
-It did significantly less buyrates than the usual Brock fight- 535,000. Now, whether that was down to it being a Friday night or that Brock was coming off a huge loss, who knows.
-Most importantly, Brock lost in the first round and promptly retired.

I see history repeating itself and Ronda doing the same thing. I don't think she can handle Nunes' pressure on the feet, and she'll get cracked early.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Going to predict a big upset with Cody dethroning Dom.

Also think Nunes will KO Ronda.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814671669625319429
> : bringbackwee-bey/fuckthecoli
> 
> Perhaps Honda's a marketing genius after all. :wtf2
> ...



I'll do my best, mate I actually have a feeling this might be the show of the year and we get some amazing fights. And hopefully Honda going away forever win or lose.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Don't worry, brother, I'm doing the same. We'll win together or lose together.


Hahahah thanks mate, hopefully it works out


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Donnie said:


> I'll do my best, mate I actually have a feeling this might be the show of the year and we get some amazing fights. And hopefully Honda going away forever win or lose.


I've got my fingers crossed for both of those.









Not long to go now. :woo:woo:woo


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Just watched the latest embedded and Cody looks confident af, he's got so much self belief I feel like he might just do it. 

HYPEEEEE :goldberg2


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> Even though I bet on Cruz I am secretly rooting for Cody to pull off the upset. I understand that it's all just mind games but I wouldn't mind seeing him humbled a bit.


Humbled? Seriously? Cody hasn't beat anyone of note and thinks he's God's gift. Takeya is washed and Almeida is a hot prospect but he's not highly ranked. A lot of respected people in MMA feel Dom should be in consideration as P4P best (whatever that's really worth nowadays) and it's his absence that muddies the waters on that. The guy is pretty honest about himself and is one of the best minds in the sport. 

I really don't get the hate. If someone dislikes his fight style, fair enough, but Dom has backed his claims up and has come back from years off due to injury to get his belt back. Has one of the best rivalries in the sport and has a whole gym gunning for him. 

I'm pretty baffled with your posts on Dom, tbh. You act like he's got Conor's I'M A GOD level ego. 

:frank2


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Only watching for Ronda for this night, I'll admit. Hoping she wins, turns around to throw up the middle finger then retire just to piss the MMA fanbase off. Outside of the MMA world being mostly boring, the fans have really soured me on the sport these past 5 or so years. Not sure which is worse at this point: wrestling fans or MMA fans. They are all fickle motherfuckers that just seem to want to take the piss all the fucking time.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Kabraxal said:


> Only watching for Ronda for this night, I'll admit. Hoping she wins, turns around to throw up the middle finger then retire just to piss the MMA fanbase off.



Wouldn't piss me off at all. I would start celebrating the new year early.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Wouldn't piss me off at all. I would start celebrating the new year early.


Given your recent posts, I highly doubt you wouldn't rip into Ronda some more when given a reason.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Kabraxal said:


> Given your recent posts, I highly doubt you wouldn't rip into Ronda some more when given a reason.


Why would I shit on her for giving me exactly what I want? Sure, I'd rather see her retire after getting her ass whooped, but if she wins and retires I'd still be happy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That was nasty man. The way Pyle's eyes were rolling to the back of his head as he was on his way down to the canvas. :damn


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Perfect card for those with a short attention span so far. All 1st round finishes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Crazy to think not that long ago Hendricks was WW Champ and beat GSP.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Yeah, Hendricks probably just got robbed. :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Not seeing that decision at all.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Crazy how much Hendricks has fallen off since GSP called him out on PED use. Never ending trouble with weight cut + KO power is a thing of the past, things that make you go hmmmm?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Fuck, I was desperate for Big rig to get the decision there.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



dclikewah said:


> Crazy how much Hendricks has fallen off since GSP called him out on PED use. Never ending trouble with weight cut + KO power is a thing of the past, things that make you go hmmmm?


He's fallen off so hard. Nothing about his last 3-4 fights even remotely suggests he is/was a World Championship level fighter.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I appreciate Ronda for changing the business. Its too bad she's losing what may be her final fight tonight.

- Vic


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That fight with the guy named Marvin and the eye poking cost UFC $60. Not good when you have 3 people in a room that were awake and by the time the fight ended all 3 were asleep. I was going to order but I'm not spending money to fall asleep and watch it in the morning.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

FITZ said:


> That fight with the guy named Marvin and the eye poking cost UFC $60. Not good when you have 3 people in a room that were awake and by the time the fight ended all 3 were asleep. I was going to order but I'm not spending money to fall asleep and watch it in the morning.


UFC ppvs are not worth what they are charging regardless of who is fighting.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



FITZ said:


> That fight with the guy named Marvin and the eye poking cost UFC $60. Not good when you have 3 people in a room that were awake and by the time the fight ended all 3 were asleep. I was going to order but I'm not spending money to fall asleep and watch it in the morning.


Aren't you the one who enjoyed Ryan Hall's fight? :mj


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

what time does the ronda fight start?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

probably around 12:30 am eastern.

time for the good Dong Hyun Kim to fight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is going to be a boring night it seems...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> Aren't you the one who enjoyed Ryan Hall's fight? :mj


Yeah that shit was hilarious.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Could have some fireworks here sandwiching another boring Cruz fight to finish the night here. Dillashaw vs Garbrandt would be awesome to see though.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

alright, time for the good stuff to start


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Dillashaw with that dominating performance. I like his new cocky, braggadocios demeanour, it's made me a fan.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Dillashaw was sensational, can't be denied the next title shot.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> Dillashaw was sensational, can't be denied the next title shot.


If anyone can figure out a way, its Dana and co.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

TJ looked awesome.

going with Cruz to retain here.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

VERY interesting opening round. We know Cruz can go for 5 rounds like this, wonder if Cody can do the same. That level change on the late takedown was amazing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Tuning in to see the Ronda match, is this the last fight before the ME?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

yes, Ronda fight is next.

This is a fun scrap


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cody Garbrandt I love you. :ken


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cody showed the fuck up!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cody earned the fuck out of that. Brilliant performance. He never overstepped and gave Dom and opportunity.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Cody Fuckin Garbrandt

:drose :drose :drose

Crazy shit. He took Dom to school :lmao. Glad Dom has been humbled


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> Humbled? Seriously? Cody hasn't beat anyone of note and thinks he's God's gift. Takeya is washed and Almeida is a hot prospect but he's not highly ranked. A lot of respected people in MMA feel Dom should be in consideration as P4P best (whatever that's really worth nowadays) and it's his absence that muddies the waters on that. The guy is pretty honest about himself and is one of the best minds in the sport.
> 
> I really don't get the hate. If someone dislikes his fight style, fair enough, but Dom has backed his claims up and has come back from years off due to injury to get his belt back. Has one of the best rivalries in the sport and has a whole gym gunning for him.
> 
> ...


:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Incredible performance from Cody. Precise with his punches and very composed, hell his movement was waaaaay better than Cruz's tonight, who would've thought?

Looks like condom sniffing work :booklel


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Does Cody have a twin? No way the guy with the IQ of a fish who snaps at everything and storms around sulking after everything Dom says and the guy who did that in the cage are the same person.

I dont get the talk about Dom being humbled, I mean is there a more arrogant douchebag in MMA outside of Cody? Rockhold and Weidman maybe?


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

WOW what a performance by Cody, did not see a dominant decision going his way. 

Could see TJ getting screwed out of a title shot cuz of the accidental headbutt and Cruz getting immediate rematch.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Holy hell at that Cody performance. :done

NUNES


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Ok let's see how it goes for Ronda. I think she is losing and will then retire. But...you never know.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> Looks like condom sniffing work :booklel


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Does Cody have a twin? No way the guy with the IQ of a fish who snaps at everything and storms around sulking after everything Dom says and the guy who did that in the cage are the same person.
> 
> I dont get the talk about Dom being humbled, I mean is there a more arrogant douchebag in MMA outside of Cody? Rockhold and Weidman maybe?


Dom is far more arrogant than Cody. Weidman comes across as a decent down to earth chap from what i have seen. Cant disagree with Luke being arrogant though


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Here we go.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

ROFL


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I JUST CAME :sodone


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Edmund is the worst coach in MMA history, zero improvement in Ronda's striking and defense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I knew it, Ronda is no longer in this anymore...her mind is not in it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

:sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone :sodone


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

HOLY SHIT


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

THIS IS THE GREATEST NIGHT IN MMA HISTORY! BROKEN RONDA WAS DELETED!!!!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That was...not even competitive. Ronda just stood there eating punches like they weren't going to hurt her. 

It's been fun, Ronda. You're done. No one will ever pay money to watch her fight again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

for fuck's sakes Punk lasted longer :lmao


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Ronda has no place in UFC anymore.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

This should have been the first time they escort the winner from the ring and interview the loser. Her promo is more brutal than Ronda's fight.


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



El Dandy said:


> for fuck's sakes Punk lasted longer :lmao


OUCH! LMAO damn


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Ronda has no place in UFC anymore.


Her heart/mind is no longer into it. I expect her to announce retirement soon.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Biggest fraud of all time BUT BUT SHE COULD BEAT FLOYD IN A BOXING MATCH.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Oh dear Nunes :lmao

She just come across as the biggest prick i have ever seen


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Ronda is now a jobber.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Seems the coach taught her nothing about strikes still... o well. Maybe cody can keep my interest but that was one boring card.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Huge fan of Ronda Rousey, but for the life of me why did try to strike with Nunes that's not your game babe. I think she wanted to show her toughness and wanted to stay on their feet. If she would of went of the ground, difference fight, but for Ronda to fight standing up twice first with Holm, and now with Nunes just dumb. If Ronda has any interest in fighting again, she might as well move up in weight to face ladies like Holm in that new division they are creating.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Thanks for everything, Ronda. See you in Orlando!

- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The Michael Jordan of MMA... #BrokenRonda #DeleteDeleteDelete


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Dolorian said:


> Her heart/mind is no longer into it. I expect her to announce retirement soon.


I am not joking about this you might have to worry about her being found dead in her closet if what she said about losing last year Holly has any bit of truth to it. She could also kiss goodbye doing anything with WWE after this type of performance.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Even if her mind was in it, she would still get lit up and get KO'ed. She's a shit striker and always has been. So happy for NUNES. Her promo was so good :mark:


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Her movie career is finished now too lmaoo. The only reason she got big movies is was because she was seen as this unbeatable machine. She has no charisma or acting talent at all. She best hope the WWE is stupid enough to throw millions at her.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Steph vs. Rousey has been cancelled for Mania. WWE said it would be unrealistic to expect Ronda to duck or take a Steph slap.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The Lioness came to feed! Ronda is retired. She is such a poor sport. She didn't even congratulate Nunes on the win. I don't even feel bad for her. Like Nunes said, she is gonna go to Hollywood and make tons of money.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



jim courier said:


> Her movie career is finished now too lmaoo. The only reason she got big movies is was because she was seen as this unbeatable machine. She has no charisma or acting talent at all. She best hope the WWE is stupid enough to throw millions at her.



That is exactly what people were too fucking dumb to understand. They were acting like she's the next Jennifer Lawrence or a female version of The Rock. With her badass image thoroughly destroyed, it is game over for #BrokenRonda .


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I knew that could happen but I'm still shocked that it did in fact happen. She may as well have done the press beforehand, wouldn't have changed shit.

Those last two fights are why I love watching this sport, edge of your seat stuff all the way. Massive hype for both fights and they both delivered in different ways.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

She's jobbing to Steph now at Mania lol.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I am not joking about this you might have to worry about her being found dead in her closet if what she said about losing last year Holly has any bit of truth to it. She could also kiss goodbye doing anything with WWE after this type of performance.


It was definitely a hard fall from grace when reality came knocking. She believed her own hype and now that the invincibility aura is gone she's been exposed and I don't think she has it in her anymore to make a comeback. She is retiring soon what she does next who knows.

One thing is for sure her stock just fell really hard after tonight's performance. I doubt Stephanie will be as interested in her now.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I am not joking about this you might have to worry about her being found dead in her closet if what she said about losing last year Holly has any bit of truth to it. She could also kiss goodbye doing anything with WWE after this type of performance.


She should be on 72-hour suicide watch.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



HoHo said:


> Huge fan of Ronda Rousey, but for the life of me why did try to strike with Nunes that's not your game babe. I think she wanted to show her toughness and wanted to stay on their feet. If she would of went of the ground, difference fight, but for Ronda to fight standing up twice first with Holm, and now with Nunes just dumb. If Ronda has any interest in fighting again, she might as well move up in weight to face ladies like Holm in that new division they are creating.


I don't really think she was trying to strike with her. Nunes landed early and then just kept coming forward. Ronda was basically dazed as fuck immediately and just kept eating punches with no defense. She had no idea what to do, looked downright confused and punch drunk.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I think she was rushing in for the clinch without being tactful and vs a really good striker got her clock cleaned accordingly. Either way put Rousey down as another once elite fighter who loses one and is not close to the same again. Neutral on Mcgregor but wherever one stands on him no denying he is in a hell of a somewhat serendipitous business situation right now steering that aggregate demand.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rockhead said:


> Even if her mind was in it, she would still get lit up and get KO'ed. She's a shit striker and always has been. So happy for NUNES. Her promo was so good :mark:


Lolz she might need subtitles in her interviews, this coming from a Puerto Rican. I mean Ronda could go to WWE of course boboheads, didn't Lesnar lose before coming back to WWE? She can easily come to WWE and be the female Lesnar easy.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Dom is far more arrogant than Cody. Weidman comes across as a decent down to earth chap from what i have seen. Cant disagree with Luke being arrogant though


Granted Cody is now Champ, but prior to tonight he had beat nobody yet he acted like he wa sthe greatest thing ever. He's a smug little Uriah Faber meathead. Not saying Dom isn't douchey as well, but this was two douchebags fighting, not Dom the douchebag vs. Virgin saint Garbrandt.

Weidmans always seemed like a right dick to me, but the MMA media always portrays him as this stand up dude. He's a dick the way he acts and talks about other fighters.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Jesus Christ.

Conor can now ask for any amount of $ and they'd have to give it to him :mcgregor2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Seriously, though, I don't think she's gonna be suicidal after this. Last time she actually thought she was an invincible, superhuman entity from some other planet. She knew she was done before she stepped inside that cage tonight. She just needed to get it over with.

Also, on the bright side, she just made 3 million plus millions more off the PPV for 48 seconds of work. Life ain't so bad for her.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815074634424954882
*A year of hiding, and all that hype for her return, just to get her ass whooped AGAIN :mj4*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

That post fight interview from Nunes was awesome too, she sounded like she had a list of things to say and splurged it all out at once in Portuguenglish.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

She's finished but the WWE are usually behind the times with celebrities so they'll still be dumb enough to throw millions at her.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



jim courier said:


> She's finished but the WWE are usually behind the times with celebrities so they'll still be dumb enough to throw millions at her.


They just threw their plans for the WrestleMania main event out of the fucking window.

:duck


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Jaxx said:


> That post fight interview from Nunes was awesome too, she sounded like she had a list of things to say and splurged it all put at once in Portuguenglish.


Promo was on point!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Lousy Ronda Rousey tbh


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

THANKYOU 2016 FOR YOUR GREATEST GIFT. I didn't win money but I got to watch Honda go away forever and that's worth more than any amount.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I liked the last three fights a lot. Dillashaw looked great and could be a good challenge for Cody's title. I'm genuinely surprised at Dom losing still. After the first round I started to think Cody would get the KO and while it didn't happen Cody looked excellent and got Cruz back for his trash talk by dancing and shit during the fight. In the fourth it was just going so well for Cody, can't even picture Cruz KO'ing a legit contender out. 

I always thought Bisping had the best 2016 but Cody's year has been up there too now. Loved the main event. I expected Nunes to win but not in that completely one sided mauling. Ronda just stood there and ate it up. I knew she had nerves after her loss and time away but she just froze up immediately and thats that.

Great year of UFC. Apart from the death of :jonjones I've thoroughly enjoyed so much of the sport this year. ards


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rockhead said:


> Great year of UFC. Apart from the death of :jonjones I've thoroughly enjoyed so much of the sport this year. ards


Easily the greatest year in MMA history. It's absolutely insane how much crazy shit you can pack into 12 months. We shouldn't have expected anything but more crazy shit to close out this year.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

WWE will sign Ronda in a heartbeat, anyone who thinks otherwise is out of their mind. And they'll pay her more than Lesnar.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

I don't even want her WWE after that. Imagine she comes in and just destroys all the top girls? They'd look like absolute geeks.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

The Lioness dominated The Olympian. This ain't no Hercules fairy tale. :ha


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

2016 sucks....My Bengals are trash, Michigan falls apart and my favorite fighter gets wrecked


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Vic Capri said:


> Thanks for everything, Ronda. See you in Orlando!
> 
> - Vic


No way, maybe for 34. Cant have Ronda coming in as anything other than a joke right now after getting blasted twice in a row.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*

Not sure how long the negotiations would take but dont be shocked to see WWE throw out a pretty penny for some "undefeated on ppv vs undefeated in MMA for almost five years" Charlotte vs Ronda Rousey angle. Given she will still have some name value and Shaq still has plenty of relevance through loads of commercials and the popularity of Inside the NBA and then they might supplement that with Taker's retirement match vs Cena: that would probably lock down a nice buy.

edit: on second thought perhaps expect this. Particularly for a one shot.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Strategize said:


> I don't even want her WWE after that. Imagine she comes in and just destroys all the top girls? They'd look like absolute geeks.


Shut up :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

At the height of Rondamania I was fully on her bandwagon and picked her to beat Cyborg. How wrong I was, she's been exposed badly and celebrity status got to her. She's not a can though, its ridiculous so see her get shat on like she's nothing. She was invincible at one point and with no Ronda you have no women in the UFC.

I have to say one thing I really love about womens MMA is how its almost the opposite to mens MMA. When it comes to the guys its always traditionally been dull, boring cuddly wrestlers who dominate via takedowns that go nowhere, in WMMA it seems to be the badass strikers who cross over to MMA that excel.


----------



## jim courier (Apr 5, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> Shut up :lol


Ronda might be the most overrated fighter of all time but she'd still beat Charlotte, Sasha and Bayley up 3 on 1 really badly lol.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Looking forward to whatever Ronda does. Even if she just got dominated, she did what most of the losers taunting her couldn't do even without a vicious loss in her last fight... step in and try. Respect.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Hmmmm when did Inoki take over WWE and turn it into NJPW 2000's? Who the fuck cares that she got eviscerated again? 

WWE is the circus; they would take her in a second.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> Shut up :lol


We have a problem here pal? Yeah she'd destroy them in a real fight. But y'know, kayfabe. Doesn't exactly look good if a girl who got KO'd in 40 secs comes in an destroys everyone.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

That's the last time I'm staying up to watch a UFC fight. I've took a piss that lasted longer than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Holy crap what an absolute mugging. :sodone


I have no idea how Ronda can bounce back from this. It's pretty much over.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Double post*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



> Ariel Helwani ‏@arielhelwani 14m14 minutes ago
> 
> You can make a very strong case for Bisping, Garbrandt, Miocic, McGregor and Nunes all being FOY. Very strong cases. Tightest race in years.


Its true. :lol All had fairly terrific years.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*






























ronda is going to be on suicide watch


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

This was so pointless. Anybody with good knowledge of MMA knew Amanda would destroy Rousey. This fight shouldn't have been made at all. Dana was hoping she would pull off a lucky victory so he can get the cash cow going again. Now Conor is his only money maker


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Was watching the PPV with friends so couldn't comment before but some quick thoughts, will give a more detailed response after.






Cruz/Garbrandt fight made me question my whole life, Cody dodging punches, knocking down Cruz multiple time, clowning Cruz. It was like a fucking nightmare I couldn't wake up from :mj2 :mj2

Nunes/Rousey just shows you can't coddle someone once that Octagon door closes. Wow fucking wow

My love for MMA just increased tenfold yet again, it's a fucking rollercoaster crazy fucking sport full of highs and lows and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

My prediction was Nunes win by submission, with Ronda retiring after the fight. 

Wasn't expecting another knockout like that, would have thought she learned her lesson from the Holm fight. No matter what Ronda put women's MMA on the map and she'll always have my respect, but like Miesha, her time has passed, she needs to walk away from the sport.

Guess we'll never get Rousey vs Cyborg


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Either she never recovered from her loss or just doesn't care anymore. She didn't learn her lesson from trying striking last time.



> Guess we'll never get Rousey vs Cyborg


Fight would've been trash anyway.

- Vic


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Strategize said:


> We have a problem here pal? Yeah she'd destroy them in a real fight. But y'know, kayfabe. Doesn't exactly look good if a girl who got KO'd in 40 secs comes in a destroys everyone.


Yes, we have a problem. You're coming into an MMA thread that you don't even post in, to claim a real fighter, who just got KO'd by eating hard punches from probably the hardest hitting woman in the sport, is somehow less credible than Charlotte who jobs in fake wrestling matches to another woman hugging her and hip tossing her to the canvas. Sasha, who just tapped out TWICE in the same match to a fake submission hold that doesn't even work. Or Becky, who just jobbed to getting tossed through a fake table. 

Just stop talking and leave.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

No chance of Dana showing up at the presser, I suppose...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

If you want somebody to blame, blame that greasy dodgy tax evading piece of shit overrated trash excuse of a coach Edmund


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

https://streamable.com/vcdm6

lol Edmond is hilarious. This video is perfect


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

There's only one table and chair for post fight?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Conor's bargaining power just increased even more now. :mcgregor


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Vic Capri said:


> Either she never recovered from her loss or just doesn't care anymore.


Seems like it is both, I think she is really done with it, that lost to Holm killed her.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> If you want somebody to blame, blame that greasy dodgy tax evading piece of shit overrated trash excuse of a coach Edmund


#ThankYouEdmond


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Those last three fights were nuts. What a way to end a PPV.



DX-Superkick said:


> There's only one table and chair for post fight?


Yeah they've been doing fight for a while now. They just bring out one fighter at a time and give them ten or twenty minutes to answer questions.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> Yes, we have a problem. You're coming into an MMA thread that you don't even post in, to claim a real fighter, who just got KO'd by eating hard punches from probably the hardest hitting woman in the sport, is somehow less credible than Charlotte who jobs in fake wrestling matches to another woman hugging her and hip tossing her to the canvas. Sasha, who just tapped out TWICE in the same match to a fake submission hold that doesn't even work. Or Becky, who just jobbed to getting tossed through a fake table.
> 
> *Just stop talking and leave.*


Hahahaahaaha, the fuck is wrong with you? 

Again WWE is fake, of course, but they try and pretend it isn't. WWE promotes fights and UFC promotes fights. If a girl who got fucking steamed in UFC comes into WWE and dominates then what message does that send about WWE? You're basically admitting that you're the lesser brand.

Now go eat your wheaties and cool off.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I hate Ronda coz she was that one who started the divas revolution in WWE ayyy lmao

Jokes aside, we can all show some respect to her. Lots of people wouldnt watch any UFC PPV if it was not her. Also she opened a lot mainstream medias to the sport. Connor have to be always grateful to her, if it was not her he wouldnt be such a draw aswell.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815065096896528385




What is life??????????????? :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*






Dom's speaking at the moment.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Don't follow UFC but LOL at Ronda getting beaten in 48 seconds. Even Punk did better than that.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Speaking of what easy money that was for Ronda, you're ignoring what easy money that was for Nunes :lol She gets to be the now most dominant female in the UFC, make the biggest payday of her life, for a fucking effortless squash match.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> :mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj:mj


So you ducked my post until after the result :lmao You know I was right. That's why you didn't reply. right away, son. 

Cody's performance was pretty damn impressive but I'll say that headbutt played a factor. Cody's demeanor after the fight is what a Champ should act like so hopefully he keeps it up. He's got my respect.

Now they can hype Cody vs TJ with all the Alpha Male drama. So this one ia gonna be easy to sell. 

lolronda. She was legit a DNB in that fight. Everyone I was watching with was cheering with every punch. I went straight to her Insta after to witness the savagery. Some of the posts were a bit too much though tbh.

Also lol @ thise fans that thought Ronda was going to rekt shit because she was in great shape. Seriously stop watching MMA.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Chrome said:


> Don't follow UFC but LOL at Ronda getting beaten in 48 seconds. Even Punk did better than that.


Yeah, it's not lol, that's the fight game. Aldo lost in 13 seconds after a decade of dominance.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Godway said:


> Speaking of what easy money that was for Ronda, you're ignoring what easy money that was for Nunes :lol She gets to be the now most dominant female in the UFC, make the biggest payday of her life, for a fucking effortless squash match.


And sadly, no woman in UFC will ever see a "red panty" night again......


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Cody vs T.j next hopefully :mark: :mark: :mark:

Holly Holm said something like until you get hit for the first time after a K.O loss you are not sure where you are at and she was spot on. Ronda looked totally stunned from the first shot Nunes landed and just folded. WTF her game plan was though i do not know. I think her biggest regret will be not having a tune up fight first as she could have saved herself that embarrassment. I am not going to gloat and celebrate somebody who has done so much for the sport getting destroyed like that though. I can not imagine we will see her in the octagon ever again after that

Nunes come across as a complete and utter nobhead in the post fight interview imo. I cant imagine she has endeared herself to many people who did not know about her before the fight which is a shame as whenever i have seen her speak beforehand she comes across quite well. The reason all the hype was about Ronda pre fight was because she is the 2nd biggest draw in the whole U.F.C male or female and the majority seem to be completely over looking that. For as good as Amanda is in the octagon she will not draw a dime for the company in the future

Codys performance though :banderas


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I just re-watched the fight, damn Ronda looked like she'd never been in the octagon before. For her sake, I hope she isn't left alone the next little while, if she was suicidal after the Holm loss, I'm sure those thoughts are running through her head again.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Strategize said:


> Hahahaahaaha, the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Again WWE is fake, of course, but they try and pretend it isn't. WWE promotes fights and UFC promotes fights. If a girl who got fucking steamed in UFC comes into WWE and dominates then what message does that send about WWE? You're basically admitting that you're the lesser brand.
> 
> Now go eat your wheaties and cool off.


They ARE the lesser brand. The only reason you're in here is because you're a little mark and want to believe the WWE are going to sign the most dominant female fighter in history to come in and job to a 90 lb girl. Again...this isn't the thread for your mark shit. We're talking about real fighting in here. Not fake wrestling delusional fantasy booking.

You came in here to say signing her would make a bunch of women look like "geeks" despite the fact that all of those women have already been jobbed to each other in embarrassing fashion. Kind of like how Ronda lost tonight. Except Ronda is a real fighter who had one of the most dominant runs in fight history before that. 

Leave. And grow up.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> So you ducked my post until after the result :lmao You know I was right. That's why you didn't reply. right away, son.


I just wasn't a big fan of the way Dom conducted himself during the build up. I begun to sour on him, it was too disrespectful for my tastes. I still respect and admire him as a fighter and an analyst though and I never hated him, his actions just made me root against him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Holy fuck Amands went over to Edmund after the fight and shushed him....


Thank you Amanda, the CHAMP


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*










Remember this moment? Ronda just runs out of the cage like a fucking coward. Unreal how people still defend this chick.

Dominick Cruz, just like Conor post 196, showing Miss Hollywood how a real champ handles a loss.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Going to predict a big upset with Cody dethroning Dom.
> 
> Also think Nunes will KO Ronda.


Damn, I'm good.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Remember this moment? Ronda just runs out of the cage like a fucking coward. Unreal how people still defend this chick.
> 
> Dominick Cruz, just like Conor post 196, showing Miss Hollywood how a real champ handles a loss.



Do you not get bored with the amount of drivel that you post?

Can you post a link to Doms post fight interview with Rogan in the octagon? Or did he just disappear like the majority of fighters do immediately after a loss. Change the record pal, Its boring


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

:heston

48 seconds.

And WWE will still gladly take her.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Real talk folks. At Buffalo Wild Wings I really noticed how big a hero Rousey is for female fans. I never really paid too much attention to it but tonight it was like 40-ish percent female in the house. Does The loss of Ronda hurt the sport for female fans moving forward? Who can replace the Female GOAT?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rowdy Yates said:


> Do you not get bored with the amount of drivel that you post?
> 
> Can you post a link to Doms post fight interview with Rogan in the octagon? Or did he just disappear like the majority of fighters do immediately after a loss. Change the record pal, Its boring



If Ronda ever changed her cunty behavior, I could stop shitting on her. Unfortunately for all of us, that ain't happening anytime soon.

Watch Dominick at the presser, buddy. THAT is a champion. He didn't blame the media for losing his belt, either.




> Does The loss of Ronda hurt the sport for female fans moving forward? Who can replace the Female GOAT?


If they only show up for Ronda and boo the shit out of the first ever openly lesbian champion, why would it hurt the sport? It's not like Ronda turned all those girls into stars.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Godway said:


> They ARE the lesser brand. The only reason you're in here is because you're a little mark and want to believe the WWE are going to sign the most dominant female fighter in history to come in and job to a 90 lb girl. Again...this isn't the thread for your mark shit. We're talking about real fighting in here. Not fake wrestling delusional fantasy booking.
> 
> You came in here to say signing her would make a bunch of women look like "geeks" despite the fact that all of those women have already been jobbed to each other in embarrassing fashion. Kind of like how Ronda lost tonight. Except Ronda is a real fighter who had one of the most dominant runs in fight history before that.
> 
> Leave. And grow up.


Really because the last 15 pages of this thread have been making fun of Ronda and discussing her future, it's open season up in here. And even if they are lesser brand that doesn't give them the excuse to openly admit it.

If you're gonna sign her, at least wait a year or two until this mess has died down. 
In the eyes the general public she's a laughing stock. You already know if she signs soon it's just gonna bring the "HAHA she sucks at real fighting so she went to fake ass WWE lololol" garbage. It's bad news, and I'd doubt she'd draw that much after this either, maybe once or twice, but not long term.

Also I don't feel like leaving so no thanks.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Real talk folks. At Buffalo Wild Wings I really noticed how big a hero Rousey is for female fans. I never really paid too much attention to it but tonight it was like 40-ish percent female in the house. Does The loss of Ronda hurt the sport for female fans moving forward? Who can replace the Female GOAT?


I would love to know why females rally towards her so much. It boggles my mind as to why she's so popular. Yes she was a tremendous athlete but she was an incredibly unlikable and nasty person.

I am not sure who can carry on the torch for WMMA. Joanna Jedrzejcyk I guess but even she's a bit of a bitch at times IMO. Michelle Waterston?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Wonder if sticking condoms up your nose is gonna be more popular among fighters after that legendary peformance by Cody. 





And lol this thread at the moment.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> I would love to know why females rally towards her so much. It boggles my mind as to why she's so popular. Yes she was a tremendous athlete but she was an incredibly unlikable and nasty person.



A lot of women think Lena Dunham is a great role model as well, so nothing really shocks me anymore.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Chrome said:


> Don't follow UFC but LOL at Ronda getting beaten in 48 seconds. Even Punk did better than that.


That wasn't even a surprise to me, or most hardcore MMA fans. Ronda was overhyped and she simply does not belong in the octagon with strikers the level of Holm, Nunes, Valentina Shevchenko, etc.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Now as far as Nunes, I feel like Holm or Shevchenko can both beat her. Nunes' is a fantastic striker, and she's got a black belt in BJJ, but her cardio is atrocious and I feel like both of the aforementioned fighters could outlast her and beat her by decision.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bill Paxton said:


> DX-Superkick said:
> 
> 
> > Real talk folks. At Buffalo Wild Wings I really noticed how big a hero Rousey is for female fans. I never really paid too much attention to it but tonight it was like 40-ish percent female in the house. Does The loss of Ronda hurt the sport for female fans moving forward? Who can replace the Female GOAT?
> ...


Many modern female athletes wear that tag or are tagged with it. I don't think many care as much ad some diehards.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> I would love to know why females rally towards her so much. It boggles my mind as to why she's so popular. Yes she was a tremendous athlete but she was an incredibly unlikable and nasty person.
> 
> I am not sure who can carry on the torch for WMMA. Joanna Jedrzejcyk I guess but even she's a bit of a bitch at times IMO. Michelle Waterston?



I doubt the majority of her female fan base take any notice about things like not doing pressers etc.They see the media hype of when things are going good and they will see her on shows like Elen and immediately have sympathy for her. My gf for example wanted and predicted Nunes to beat her and after the fight said awww, i feel sorry for her. I guess women aint as bitchy as guys when it comes to certain stuff nor are they invested into mma the same


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Fuck Rousey. She admitted to being an abuser. Glad she got her ass beat.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> I would love to know why females rally towards her so much. It boggles my mind as to why she's so popular. Yes she was a tremendous athlete but she was an incredibly unlikable and nasty person.
> 
> I am not sure who can carry on the torch for WMMA. Joanna Jedrzejcyk I guess but even she's a bit of a bitch at times IMO. Michelle Waterston?


Well a lot of the guys, especially the draws, are assholes to the naked eye. Diaz Bros., Sonnen, Lesnar was hated for his WWE past and played it up because they were gonna hate him regardless, Conor, Jones, all bad guys in a sense and are the biggest draws. Hell even Tito was the Bad Boy. Ronda was just one of the guys.

I know that Ronda is not getting replaced as an ICON TRAILBLAZER HERO, but I'm a little afraid for the future.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

This also proves Holly's win wasn't some bullshit fluke, her striking defense and overall striking is atrocious, and literally showed no improvement after all that time, if anything she was worse....


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Strategize said:


> Hahahaahaaha, the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Again WWE is fake, of course, but they try and pretend it isn't. WWE promotes fights and UFC promotes fights. If a girl who got fucking steamed in UFC comes into WWE and dominates then what message does that send about WWE? You're basically admitting that you're the lesser brand.
> 
> Now go eat your wheaties and cool off.


Brock Lesnar looked like the biggest pussy in the world in his final two fights, and no one is complaining about him dominating the entire roster.

Not that I care if she goes to the WWE. I haven't watched that piece of shit product in months.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Now as far as Nunes, I feel like Holm or Shevchenko can both beat her. Nunes' is a fantastic striker, and she's got a black belt in BJJ, but her cardio is atrocious and I feel like both of the aforementioned fighters could outlast her and beat her by decision.



Agree with that. I think Hollys style is all wrong for Amanda and no question she is the better boxer of the two. I feel Holly would comfortably counter her all night long

:lmao Cody burying Dom in the presser


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Don't know if it's true, but word is Dana is apparently trying to get Ronda to talk at the press conference...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I wish herb would have let that fight go for another minute


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Don't know if it's true, but word is Dana is apparently trying to get Ronda to talk at the press conference...


Surprised she's still in the building.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> At the height of Rondamania I was fully on her bandwagon and picked her to beat Cyborg.


:|


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Don't know if it's true, but word is Dana is apparently trying to get Ronda to talk at the press conference...


Source?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Source?


ObsessedwithRonda.com


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Source?


It's some dude I don't know on twitter, but the official UFC account follows him, so maybe he knows something. Like I said, rumor at this point.




Rowdy Yates said:


> ObsessedwithRonda.com


Adorable.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

https://streamable.com/a99q3



Brilliant, fucking love Dom's stoicism. He will be back even better I'm confident in that


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Brock Lesnar looked like the biggest pussy in the world in his final two fights, and no one is complaining about him dominating the entire roster.
> 
> Not that I care if she goes to the WWE. I haven't watched that piece of shit product in months.


Different with Brock since he was already in WWE before and can actually work a match, also the whole diverticulitis excuse gave him a pass.

With Ronda they'd be signing her just because she's a name, a now tainted name however.
All she really had was her dominance, and now it's gone. She doesn't have an infectious personality and great promos like Conor or Brock's experience and wrestling ability.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*










This is coming from a journalist who is actually at the presser, so a fitting end for Ronda's career.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> I would love to know why females rally towards her so much. It boggles my mind as to why she's so popular. Yes she was a tremendous athlete but she was an incredibly unlikable and nasty person.
> 
> I am not sure who can carry on the torch for WMMA. Joanna Jedrzejcyk I guess but even she's a bit of a bitch at times IMO. Michelle Waterston?


Because despite all that she did one great thing for women; she opened the worlds eyes up to female athletes. She transcended her sport and had men rooting for her, men paying attention to her fights. She showed the world that female athletes can be taken seriously.

On top of that look at the biggest mens stars; 95% of them are pricks as well, just Ronda gets judged a lot more harshly for it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Amanda made UFC eat their own shit. What a way to cap off 2016 in MMA


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Still baffled at how many people counted Cody out. Him winning was as clear cut to me as the fact that Nunes would retain. When everyone claimed that Dom was in his head, it was obvious to me the opposite was true. Also, I cringed every time I saw someone claim that Cody is one dimensional and just a "knockout artist."


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Amanda burying Edmond at the press conference.

:duck


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I had a feeling that Rousey would skip appearing after the fight. She has no excuses though. Dana gave her what she wanted and she still lost. 

Crazy how much that division is changing within a year. Tates gone, Rouseys probably done, Holm is moving to another division..

Wanted to see Dom lose tonight but he won me over after the fight. He took the loss with class.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Press conference over, no Ronda.

What a night.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> Press conference over, no Ronda.
> 
> What a night.


She's a mentally soft individual. I doubt there's anyone on the planet who was expecting her to speak.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

... and even Dana was too butthurt to come out and gloat about the supposedly fantastic PPV trends. In retrospect I actually hope they broke the record tonight. This needed to be seen by as many people as possible.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I cant help but wonder if things would have been different if she lost to Miesha the first time, if she took a loss early on before the fame and all the plaudits got to her. Granted she was always a focused bitch but still taking an early loss rather than completely falling apart when she suffered one loss later on might have benefited her.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I haven't watched the presser yet because I just got home but I was watching the UFC on Fox show before I left and Cody was pretty humble and showed Dom respect, which like I said before is what you want from a Champion. They played Dillashaw's post fight interview and I couldn't hear what Cody was saying about it but I swear I heard him say he was going to give Cruz a rematch and was showing him ever more respect. 

Crazy how this guy made me do a 180 on him so quickly.

If TJ doesn't get next he's gonna lose his shit though and that fight can be sold soooo easily with all the drama.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> ... and even Dana was too butthurt to come out and gloat about the supposedly fantastic PPV trends. In retrospect I actually hope they broke the record tonight. This needed to be seen by as many people as possible.


:rock5

Now picture that as the size of Texas....


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

That division really is a trainwreck now. Miesha's done. Ronda's done. Holly moved up (and she's like what 35 anyways?). Cat's probably got like a fight or two left and done. They're looking at shit like Nunes vs. Pena as title fights now lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I cant help but wonder if things would have been different if she lost to Miesha the first time, if she took a loss early on before the fame and all the plaudits got to her. Granted she was always a focused bitch but still taking an early loss rather than completely falling apart when she suffered one loss later on might have benefited her.


A lot of the greats got there's out of the way early. But if there was no mystique, then there may be no division....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Because despite all that she did one great thing for women; she opened the worlds eyes up to female athletes. She transcended her sport and had men rooting for her, men paying attention to her fights. She showed the world that female athletes can be taken seriously.
> 
> On top of that look at the biggest mens stars; 95% of them are pricks as well, just Ronda gets judged a lot more harshly for it.


These are all fair and valid points. I am just allowing my hatred for her to cloud my judgement. It is pretty impressive to think of the wonders she's done for WMMA, I mean just look at the difference between this sport and Female boxing, it's night and day. It never occurs to me of how cool it must be for women to see a star like Rousey headlining major PPV's and earning as much or more than her male colleagues. She's definitely a pioneer who's opened the door for a lot of female fighters out there.

I will say though that there's a huge difference between Ronda and the likes of Mayweather, Conor, Sonnen etc, most of the time they're just playing up to the camera, where as Ronda was just being unpleasant a lot of the time.

And Ronda did have the huge aid of having the full might of the UFC's PR machine behind her, that certainly helped catapult her to stardom.

I just assumed the fans would begin to sour on her the moment her true nature came out but I guess the casuals were completely oblivious or simply didn't care that she has a nasty streak. The excessive booing of Nunes was a bit much though. Her only crime was being Ronda's opponent tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Godway said:


> That division really is a trainwreck now. Miesha's done. Ronda's done. Holly moved up (and she's like what 35 anyways?). Cat's probably got like a fight or two left and done. They're looking at shit like Nunes vs. Pena as title fights now lol.


I would love to have seen Cat be a steady fighter, but unfortunately her husband died and she was different afterward.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



> "The illusion of greatness will soon be over" - Eddie Alvarez


Eddie knew what he was talking about after all. Just turns out he wasn't talking about Conor...


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> I would love to have seen Cat be a steady fighter, but unfortunately her husband died and she was different afterward.


I fucking LOVED watching Cat fight. But yeah, her personal life pretty much killed her career. She's up there in age now too, so it's likely she's downhill from here too, if she continues fighting.

She has wins over the current champ and the one before her. And I still think a rematch between her and Ronda, with Cat not fighting stupid would have been Ronda's first loss.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> :|


She looked unstoppable at her peak yo...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> She looked unstoppable at her peak yo...


Short term memory issues are a side effect of being a hater.....


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> These are all fair and valid points. I am just allowing my hatred for her to cloud my judgement. It is pretty impressive to think of the wonders she's done for WMMA, I mean just look at the difference between this sport and Female boxing, it's night and day. It never occurs to me of how cool it must be for women to see a star like Rousey headlining major PPV's and earning as much or more than her male colleagues. She's definitely a pioneer who's opened the door for a lot of female fighters out there.
> 
> I will say though that there's a huge difference between Ronda and the likes of Mayweather, Conor, Sonnen etc, most of the time they're just playing up to the camera, where as Ronda was just being unpleasant a lot of the time.
> 
> ...


Dont get me wrong while I was once a huge Ronda fan, I cant stand the person, and as a fighter she's lost it because of the person she is. She's a total bitch. But as you said its got to be amazing for women to see this female professional fighter come along and destroy everyone like Tyson in his prime, and headline PPV's and become a bigger star than most of the guys, and get put up on this pedestal. As guys we see male athletes do that all the time, so many male athletes transcend their sport, its commonplace, women dont get that as much. And especially not to the point where guys embrace said female athlete for her skills as well. WMMA is light years ahead of womens boxing in terms of mainstream acceptance solely due to Rousey, thats huge. She's a total bitch, but she did something huge for pretty much every woman on earth, even those who never even dream of being a fighter.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> This is coming from a journalist who is actually at the presser, so a fitting end for Ronda's career.


You're the only one who cares though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Godway said:


> That division really is a trainwreck now. Miesha's done. Ronda's done. Holly moved up (and she's like what 35 anyways?). Cat's probably got like a fight or two left and done. They're looking at shit like Nunes vs. Pena as title fights now lol.


Very true. And they missed out on making Nunes into a star as well. I get the feeling Cat is done as well, went through a lot of shit in a short time period, took a long time off after that and came back to put on a sub par performance. The division lost their only two stars, Holms moved up. There's no fights you can sell to the casuals at all.



DX-Superkick said:


> A lot of the greats got there's out of the way early. But if there was no mystique, then there may be no division....


Thats very true. It may have benefited her to lose earlier but there would be no Ronda mystique and possibly still no women in the UFC. Which would mean no Joanna, and that would be terrible.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Dana's gotta start scouting and getting new 135-145lb stars in there for the females. I'm sure there's plenty of talent out there.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Just watched the main events. 

Sad for Dom but Cody has won me over. Great performance. Always nice to see guys leave it in the octagon, shake hands and walk away afterwards, regardless of the result. I'd like to see them do it again down the line.

Immensely satisfying to watch Amanda beat the brakes off Rousey. Once again handling the loss like a child. I sincerely hope little girls around the world find a better role model than her. No excuses this time. Either own it or stay quiet.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Godway said:


> Dana's gotta start scouting and getting new 135-145lb stars in there for the females. I'm sure there's plenty of talent out there.


They need to bring in Megan Anderson from _Invicta_ for the new Featherweight Division. She's a 6ft badass Aussie. :trips5


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Watching the presser now, this comment on the video killed me :lmao

"waited hours to see Ronda speak. lying fat fucking bitch dana. that's why i stream your shit for free ******.﻿"


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



KC Armstrong said:


> This is coming from a journalist who is actually at the presser, so a fitting end for Ronda's career.


I cant help but feel that, that cant really be the end. A fighter of Ronda's level, even with the fame and everything going to her head, doesn't seem right to just get KO'd again and then nothing. Granted its Ronda and its what she did after the Holly fight. But as a competitor you'd imagine there comes a day where she realizes she cant leave like that.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Godway said:


> Dana's gotta start scouting and getting new 135-145lb stars in there for the females. I'm sure there's plenty of talent out there.


He should scout out kickboxing and Muay Thai gyms, kickboxers seem to be crossing over really well into WMMA. Better than they grapplers are.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I expected Nunez to win but not in such a devastating fashion, I actually thought Ronda might actually take her down and attempt a submission but the power Nunez possesses is freakish and Ronda was fucked as soon as she landed for the first time, The same thing happened to Miesha. I'm not sure anyone could take those kind of shots if they land clean, Maybe Holm would be able to beat her with a good gameplan but I can't see Nunez not landing on her because she's so accurate.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I cant help but feel that, that cant really be the end. A fighter of Ronda's level, even with the fame and everything going to her head, doesn't seem right to just get KO'd again and then nothing. Granted its Ronda and its what she did after the Holly fight. But as a competitor you'd imagine there comes a day where she realizes she cant leave like that.


She'll either fade into irrelevancy, come up with some ridiculous excuse or go on Ellen again and play the victim. Either way, I'd be extremely surprised if she fights again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Very true. And they missed out on making Nunes into a star as well. I get the feeling Cat is done as well, went through a lot of shit in a short time period, took a long time off after that and came back to put on a sub par performance. The division lost their only two stars, Holms moved up. There's no fights you can sell to the casuals at all.
> 
> Thats very true. It may have benefited her to lose earlier but there would be no Ronda mystique and possibly still no women in the UFC. Which would mean no Joanna, and that would be terrible.


On the first point, Holly got the interviews, but was she a draw for casual crowds? It's really depressing to think about.

That's the biggest factor in the phenomenon, does the undefeated record make Ronda the icon or is it the dominance under the brighter lights of UFC?

I said it last year and got a reaction akin to a troll, but after the loss I immediately said that "WMMA is dead." Since that kick the title bounced around, all the women have lost, Miesha, Holly, Cat, and no one has any shred of momentum. Even Nunes was a non factor in all of this, despite beating Ronda. I just don't see this division being viable now for a "broader" audience. At 200 people checked out and left after Brock won. And that was Miesha 'Tits' as the main event. No disrespect, but that's what's she's known for. Outside of Ronda "nobody" cares and it's scary.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Dom's post-fight presser and backstage interview :banderas Smooth and no excuses. 

That's how a legend conducts himself after a loss.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

How can WMMA be dead? There's multiple cards being headlined by women, Waterson vs. PVZ just generated huge ratings on FOX. Please stop with this nonsense, DX. :kobe

Stars come and go all the time. Life will go on once Ronda retires.

The only way WMMA would be in serious trouble is if the UFC were tp suddenly abandon supporting it. But I can't see that happening.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Zydeco said:


> She'll either fade into irrelevancy, come up with some ridiculous excuse or go on Ellen again and play the victim. Either way, I'd be extremely surprised if she fights again.


I guess I'm looking at things too logically, because those options seem up Ronda's alley. It just doesn't seem right that a dominant World Champion, who change the world would walk away like that.



DX-Superkick said:


> On the first point, Holly got the interviews, but was she a draw for casual crowds? It's really depressing to think about.
> 
> That's the biggest factor in the phenomenon, does the undefeated record make Ronda the icon or is it the dominance under the brighter lights of UFC?
> 
> I said it last year and got a reaction akin to a troll, but after the loss I immediately said that "WMMA is dead." Since that kick the title bounced around, all the women have lost, Miesha, Holly, Cat, and no one has any shred of momentum. Even Nunes was a non factor in all of this, despite beating Ronda. I just don't see this division being viable now for a "broader" audience. At 200 people checked out and left after Brock won. And that was Miesha 'Tits' as the main event. No disrespect, but that's what's she's known for. Outside of Ronda "nobody" cares and it's scary.


It is definitely dead now, or at least down to a level where most people dont care about it. Then again outside of McGregor weight most people dont care about any of the divisions. If Miesha was still passionate she could have been a good decent level star for WMMA, but there's no one now. I doubt Holms a draw at all, she's just that chick who KO'd Ronda, and now someone else has done that even quicker.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Not a big MMA fan but even I realize her UFC career is over.

She stands no chance against women who can box, it was stupid of her to try outbox boxers...

She just stood there and took it like a punching bag fpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I cant help but feel that, that cant really be the end. A fighter of Ronda's level, even with the fame and everything going to her head, doesn't seem right to just get KO'd again and then nothing. Granted its Ronda and its what she did after the Holly fight. But as a competitor you'd imagine there comes a day where she realizes she cant leave like that.


I don't know how you feel about Gina Carano, but between Fast and Deadpool, I say she's done pretty good. And that was after getting mauled by a roided out Cyborg. :draper2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> They need to bring in Megan Anderson from _Invicta_ for the new Featherweight Division. She's a 6ft badass Aussie. :trips5


I recently started following her myself. Would smash. Want to smash. But she seems like a good prospect, too, but pretty raw.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I cant help but feel that, that cant really be the end. A fighter of Ronda's level, even with the fame and everything going to her head, doesn't seem right to just get KO'd again and then nothing. Granted its Ronda and its what she did after the Holly fight. But as a competitor you'd imagine there comes a day where she realizes she cant leave like that.


She can't leave like that? brah you're implying Ronda still has it in her to be on top, it's all over.

Yes, champs don't leave like that, but let's be honest here if Ronda comes back for another fight and so on she will continue to be humbled, like I just said it's all over for her.

Can't leave like that...psshh :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> How can WMMA be dead? There's multiple cards being headlined by women, Waterson vs. PVZ just generated huge ratings on FOX. Please stop with this nonsense, DX.


I understand ad space and ratings, but does free tv count? I mean until recently Mighty Mouse was free tv, then after a brief stint on ppv, it was back to free tv.

Not trying to troll or nothing. Not a contrarian, just open discussion I guess.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Yeah, who could Ronda realistically fight now if she wanted to go out with a win? All of her jobbers are TV undercard fighters now. Anyone semi-high level would smash her. And there's the issue of likely no one ever paying money to watch her fight again....


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> How can WMMA be dead? There's multiple cards being headlined by women, Waterson vs. PVZ just generated huge ratings on FOX. Please stop with this nonsense, DX. :kobe
> 
> Stars come and go all the time. Life will go on once Ronda retires.
> 
> The only way WMMA would be in serious trouble is if the UFC were tp suddenly abandon supporting it. But I can't see that happening.


While Holly's losses may have hurt her popularity a bit with fair weather fans and casuals, her fight with Schevchenko actually did really well ratings-wise. So even after her losing her belt people were watching. If the UFC are going to put all their eggs in one basket with fighters then this is the risk they take when their stars lose. You have got to promote in ways that will protect you in case things don't go according to plan.

This is something that was brought up a lot when Amanda was 'under-promoted'. Amanda may not set the world on fire with promos or her looks but she is genuinely nice and a badass fighter. If you treat your current Champion like an afterthought, then that's what she will be and that won't generate revenue or interest.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> I don't know how you feel about Gina Carano, but between Fast and Deadpool, I say she's done pretty good. And that was after getting mauled by a roided out Cyborg. :draper2


Big fan. Decent-good fighter, gorgeous, and a decent actress. I've liked her movies so far.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> I understand ad space and ratings, but does free tv count? I mean until recently Mighty Mouse was free tv, then after a brief stint on ppv, it was back to free tv.


TV is one of the main ways the new owners are going to recoup their loses. They're looking for a huge increase in the deals, so PVZ vs. Waterson generating huge ratings is certainly going to help build their case.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R™ said:


> She can't leave like that? brah you're implying Ronda still has it in her to be on top, it's all over.
> 
> Yes, champs don't leave like that, but let's be honest here if Ronda comes back for another fight and so on she will continue to be humbled, like I just said it's all over for her.
> 
> Can't leave like that...psshh :lmao


Again I'm looking at things logically, and she doesn't have to be on top, or even win the fight. Its just everything. To lose two in a row, shun the media, and not even want to face the music doesn't feel right.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Big fan. Decent-good fighter, gorgeous, and a decent actress. I've liked her movies so far.


I meant more on the fact that that she went out on a devastating loss. Lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Gina Carano getting killed in MMA and being successful in movies is kind of a different story than Ronda. Because A) Gina Carano is WAY better looking than Ronda, like supermodel kind of good looking. And B) While she's not a good actress or anything, she's usually not embarrassingly terrible either. Ronda has absolutely zero screen talent or charisma. She was painful in every movie she's done. 

And Gina's profile was never as big as Ronda's in MMA. I bet there's people who see her in movies and don't even know she was an MMA fighter, then go google her and see her get beat up and go "Yeah, I figured that would happen."


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Godway said:


> And Gina's profile was never as big as Ronda's in MMA. I bet there's people who see her in movies and don't even know she was an MMA fighter, then go google her and see her get beat up and go "Yeah, I figured that would happen."


So those not privy to her MMA past would define her by the sole loss as opposed to the several wins?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> I meant more on the fact that that she went out on a devastating loss. Lol


A lot less spotlight for Gina though, and as said below she's prettier and a better actress.



Godway said:


> Gina Carano getting killed in MMA and being successful in movies is kind of a different story than Ronda. Because A) Gina Carano is WAY better looking than Ronda, like supermodel kind of good looking. And B) While she's not a good actress or anything, she's usually not embarrassingly terrible either. Ronda has absolutely zero screen talent or charisma. She was painful in every movie she's done.
> 
> And Gina's profile was never as big as Ronda's in MMA. I bet there's people who see her in movies and don't even know she was an MMA fighter, then go google her and see her get beat up and go "Yeah, I figured that would happen."


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> So those not privy to her MMA past would define her by the sole loss as opposed to the several wins?


I think those not privy would likely take one look at her from her acting career and think there's no way she could have been a good fighter. 

I'm just saying, Gina wasn't built up as female Tyson like Ronda was. Gina was more like "Hey, look at this nice thing we have!" and then she was gone. While it won't affect Ronda doing something like wrestling, which is a freakshow and doesn't require the same commitment as acting, it will probably affect her in Hollywood. Like they were going to reboot ROAD HOUSE with her as the lead :lmao How the fuck could you do that now? Sam Elliot now could kick her ass, let alone when he first played Wade Garrett, the most legendary cooler in the business.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Could UFC sell Rousey vs Carano and not be laughed at?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Lmaooo now it's Ronda's turn to get GIF'd :lmao


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Could UFC sell Rousey vs Carano and not be laughed at?


I actually said that WOULD be her final fight in the UFC a while back. And would make the most sense as a "money match" for her. Since Gina's been away for so long and Ronda's obviously washed now too. 

But Dana's also more or less said Gina fighting for UFC is an impossibility. Said she was the most difficult person they've ever had to negotiate with.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Could UFC sell Rousey vs Carano and not be laughed at?


Not now, though it'd probably still draw. I mean Tito vs. Bonnar was Bellators biggest ever fight and outdrew the UFC card on the same weekend.

Crazy to think a bit over a year ago Ronda v Gina was a serious potential dream fight...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Godway said:


> Said she was the most difficult person they've ever had to negotiate with.


How? Conor exists....Lol I mean what could she want?

I say give them a season of TUF to get some heat and reintroduce fans to Gina, then BOOM! Dream Match!

Welcome to Fantasy Island....


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> How? Conor exists....Lol I mean what could she want?
> 
> I say give them a season of TUF to get some heat and reintroduce fans to Gina, then BOOM! Dream Match!
> 
> Welcome to Fantasy Island....





> "I didn't see it coming," White said (via FOX Sports). "I don't know, we'll see how these things play out. Just incredibly difficult. We've dealt with (Brock) Lesnar, Tito (Ortiz), Chuck (Liddell) was f--king king of the world, Ronda Rousey, we've pretty much done deals with everyone on Earth and she is the hardest f--king athlete we have ever dealt with.
> 
> "The problem is she allows herself to be handled by these Hollywood f--king idiots. It's absolutely crazy. We've had all the biggest superstars in the world. You're talking about a girl who hasn't fought in a while. Any time you deal with anyone in f--king Hollywood it's a joke. It's literally a joke, it's comical. You feel like you're in a Saturday Night Live skit. This can't be f--king real. In dealing with her people, I don't know if it can be done."
> 
> ...



It's just the game of it all. Hollywood is a whole different bag of bullshit than pro sports. The WWE likely have to go through the same shit every time they deal with the Rock. Movie stars have so many different people pulling them in so many different directions, everyone's "protecting" you because they want a piece of you, etc etc.. Gina's more trouble than she's worth to the UFC.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

My boy Cody No Love schooling the champ' roud roud roud


Ronda getting squashed in 43 seconds :booklel :booklel :booklel

What a night


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

No thank you or anything for Goldie :hogan :dana

Bonne chance :salute


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

That was embarrassing :lol

A year off and you come back WORSE. Fuck outta here.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

AND IT IS ALL OVER!






Never forget


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

My entire Facebook timeline is full of people sermonizing about how everyone is turning on Ronda just because she lost. These are the same people who've probably never watched a fight that wasn't McGregor or Rousey and get their MMA news from The Lad Bible. Any day a hypocritical bully gets beaten up is a good day in my eyes. I don't mind legitimate Ronda fans being upset that she lost. It's the uninformed people who are acting like they have some unique insight into the thought process of MMA fans that are forcing me to bite my tongue.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

This entire PPV can be summed up this way :











*AS FAR AS I'M CONCERNED....*THAT*..WAS THE MAIN EVENT.*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

RIZIN :lmao

that shit with Gabi Garcia and Alpha Female :mj4


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

What an event. Not the greatest card overall, but when the top fights deliver like they did, it works out. Both did so in very different, but equally spectacular ways.

I could have never predicted how the Cruz vs. Garbrandt fight went down. If Cody were to win, you'd think it'd be by connecting on a bomb and getting an early finish. But that was a complete role reversal in there. Cody went from being a hot-head pre fight to, dare I say it, Cruz levels of cerebral fighting. Brilliant, well rounded performance from Cody, I'm happy about the result. I picked against him but I was never rooting against him. Young blood in the division is always welcome, and when they have the power that Cody has, it's awesome.

Nunes starching Rousey in the first pretty much covered the cost of the PPV for me- after Lineker got shut down, I made a separate Nunes R1 KO bet. That was the most dominant version of a first round stoppage you could have gotten. Not massively surprising but still a huge moment. Did Ronda land a single punch? She had a couple of clinch attempts and I think threw a half hearted front kick to push Nunes away, but it was almost like she'd never been in a fight before. I compared Ronda's likely loss to Brock vs. Reem, but at least Brock landed some strikes and drew blood before going down. Hell, CM Punk did a better job with a modicum of defensive ability, whereas Ronda had fucking nothing.

Ah well. Her fight career has to be over, but that was still the easiest way to make 3 million dollars.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Zydeco said:


> My entire Facebook timeline is full of people sermonizing about how everyone is turning on Ronda just because she lost. These are the same people who've probably never watched a fight that wasn't McGregor or Rousey and get their MMA news from The Lad Bible. Any day a hypocritical bully gets beaten up is a good day in my eyes. I don't mind legitimate Ronda fans being upset that she lost. It's the uninformed people who are acting like they have some unique insight into the thought process of MMA fans that are forcing me to bite my tongue.


My sister who's watched a total of TWO MMA events (coincidentally both events where Ronda got beaten) was up in arm about the hate on twitter. I wanted to comment that Honda is an actual awful person who acts like a petulant fucking child when she doesn't get her way, and she's just not a nice person. But I walked away, because she doesn't get it. 

Honda refused to hug or even shake Amanda's hand after the fight she ran out of the cage. Even that sack of shit Edmund who's part of the problem (What kind of delusional up their own ass motherfuckers, watches their TOP star get the piss beaten of them because they can't fight on the feet. And does NOTHING to fix the problem so it happens again only 100times worse) hugged Amanda. Honda is a terrible person and I hope she goes away forever.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Erik. said:


> That was embarrassing :lol
> 
> A year off and you come back WORSE. Fuck outta here.


She's pretty much the same great judo and horrid striking skills. And that god awful defense.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



SHIRLEY said:


>


Jesus Christ. 

Ronda only lasted 7 seconds longer than that old lady.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I've been watching UFC religiously for like 8 years and 2016 is hands down the best year of fights I've seen. Not eveN just about the fights but all the stories, history, and shocks along the way.

- Bisping beating Silva, Rockhold, and becoming a champion
-Conor losing in the UFC and then going on to hold two titles at one time
-Brock return
-All the fuckery involving 200
- NYC getting MMA
-Cyborg coming to UFC
- Women's Bantamweight title spreading around
- Cody beating Dom, Ronda loss

if :jonjones didn't die this year would have been extremely :trump2


----------



## Happ Hazzard (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Ronda will likely move to the new Featherweight division if she does keep fighting.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Ronda would be stupid to move to FW if there is even a slight chance she fights Cyborg. If what Nunes did was bad, what Cyborg would do to her would be borderline murder. Cyborg even said she wouldn't end Ronda early, she'd punish her. Holly Holm vs Cyborg is the fight I'd rather watch.

Ronda's stock has fallen massively though, I doubt she makes much money now anywhere besides WWE or UFC cos Dana will still pay her shit loads and WWE are WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Granted Cody is now Champ, but prior to tonight he had beat nobody yet he acted like he wa sthe greatest thing ever. He's a smug little Uriah Faber meathead. Not saying Dom isn't douchey as well, but this was two douchebags fighting, not Dom the douchebag vs. Virgin saint Garbrandt.
> 
> Weidmans always seemed like a right dick to me, but the MMA media always portrays him as this stand up dude. He's a dick the way he acts and talks about other fighters.


I like Weidman, but he definitely has done a 180 since he lost to Rockhold. His disrespect of while being set to fight Romero was aggravating.

But did you see Cody's post fight press conference interview? He came off really down to earth, humble, and even admitted Dom's way with words was getting to him lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Mra22 said:


> 2016 sucks....My Bengals are trash, Michigan falls apart and my favorite fighter gets wrecked


The only bright spot about the Bengals is now there's an excuse to see if we can find better than Marvin Lewis, who's a decent enough coach, but isn't going to take us all the way


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Just woke up an re watched the Cody vs Dom fight without the influence of alcohol and holy fuck Cody was sensational. His footwork ,speed and defence are insane. Dom was made to look stupid at times and i do not see a rematch going any different. Cody legit beat Dom at his own game with movement and his ability to make Dom miss. A few people had Cody winning but i dont think any had him controlling the fight the way he did and winning comfortably by decision. Very impressive from No Love


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

[YOUTUBE]BsdHiwhly4[/YOUTUBE]

Someone bring Pop Corn to Miesha pls


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> I would love to know why females rally towards her so much. It boggles my mind as to why she's so popular. Yes she was a tremendous athlete but she was an incredibly unlikable and nasty person.
> 
> I am not sure who can carry on the torch for WMMA. Joanna Jedrzejcyk I guess but even she's a bit of a bitch at times IMO. Michelle Waterston?


I'd imagine that the fact that Ronda can be great, aggressive, and seemingly kind in non MMA related stuff is what's inspiring. Star female athletes aren't in abundance. Especially not ones that mean mug, may have an attitude, and tends to back it up. 

I think TUF really ruined it for her with the hardcore fans. We've seen rivals bicker on the show. But I think it just came off bad because Miesha wasn't really matching Ronda's negativity. So she's had that bitchy reputation for a while. Then the out of the blue snap on Holly Holm and subsequent refusal to not be a sore loser makes her come off way worse than she probably is, but since casual fans know none of that there's no real reason to dislike her.



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Ronda keeps trying to out boxe opponents while sucking at it. What the hell is wrong with her coach...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



RapShepard said:


> I like Weidman, but he definitely has done a 180 since he lost to Rockhold. His disrespect of while being set to fight Romero was aggravating.
> 
> But did you see Cody's post fight press conference interview? He came off really down to earth, humble, and even admitted Dom's way with words was getting to him lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Now I wont deny Weidman beating one of my faves in Anderson Silva twice is a factor, but I really soured on Chris when he celebrated breaking Anderson's leg. I just found that to be utterly classless, especially compared to when Tyrone Spong broke his leg in Glory a few months later and Gokhan Saki I believe it was didn't celebrate at all.

Chris has definitely turned it up since losing the belt though. The shit he talks despite getting his head caved in in his last two fights is absurd. And he looks insanely petty and jealous when he shit talks to Bisping who KO'd the guy who raped Chris like they were in a prison shower.

I saw little bits of Codys post fight stuff, its a complete 180 from how he appeared before the fight, not just in the leadup to the Dom fight. But his entire career he's been this entitled little douchebag meathead, yet he out Cruz'd Dom himself and was humble in victory.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Now I wont deny Weidman beating one of my faves in Anderson Silva twice is a factor, but I really soured on Chris when he celebrated breaking Anderson's leg. I just found that to be utterly classless, especially compared to when Tyrone Spong broke his leg in Glory a few months later and Gokhan Saki I believe it was didn't celebrate at all.
> 
> Chris has definitely turned it up since losing the belt though. The shit he talks despite getting his head caved in in his last two fights is absurd. And he looks insanely petty and jealous when he shit talks to Bisping who KO'd the guy who raped Chris like they were in a prison shower.


With the leg break I was okay with it, just because it's Silva the joy of 2 wins and proving the 1st wasn't a fluke is how I rationalized it, but the Bisping stuff was weak. I'm a big Bisping fan, but like you said the shit talk was weird. I know MMA Math doesn't work, but saying the guy who just KO'd a guy that mauled you is a joke sounds plain bitter. I'm still a Weidman fan still, but he needs to talk less and win some fights


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I strongly doubt that RR will want to show her face in public especially at a huge WWE event. She will take her 3mill ass beating and go live in the woods. I am glad Dom lost too. He seems like a total prick too but then again I am a Faber fan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



RapShepard said:


> With the leg break I was okay with it, just because it's Silva the joy of 2 wins and proving the 1st wasn't a fluke is how I rationalized it, but the Bisping stuff was weak. I'm a big Bisping fan, but like you said the shit talk was weird. I know MMA Math doesn't work, but saying the guy who just KO'd a guy that mauled you is a joke sounds plain bitter. I'm still a Weidman fan still, but he needs to talk less and win some fights


I get that, as a Silva fan it sucked seeing him lose again and then I found it utterly classeless the way he celebrated, especially when even after that the MMA Media still portrayed him as the ultimate good guy.

And yeah it just seemed really weird, jealous and a little pathetic to call Bisping a joke. The guys the Champ, and has defended his belt. Hows he joke? Especially when he KO'd the guy that wrecked Weidman.

I feel like part of that is just the Conor effect. There's a lot of guys in MMA thesedays that try and talk shit but they simply aren't witty or funny at all so it just comes off really badly. Its weird to me as well because its almost like MMA fighters are in this little bubble. Conor didn't invent trash talk, he's not the first professional fighter to ever talk shit and make himself into an even bigger star. Fighters have done that since the dawn of professionalism in combat sports. Yet it seems like a lot of MMA fighters never realised that until Conor came along.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

*How stupid do you have to be to come out as a judo specialist trying to outbox a boxing specialist and have no striking defence whatsoever. It's like she watched the Holm fight and thought meh may as well just drop my hands for the whole of the fight and see what happens. NOW everyone can call her washed and pathetic and everything. Proper garbage. 

Don't sleep on the Tim Means fight. Real fun fight for 2-3 minutes and then SHENANIGANS. Also that Alex Garcia KO was fucking scary. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FearTheReturn RONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I get that, as a Silva fan it sucked seeing him lose again and then I found it utterly classeless the way he celebrated, especially when even after that the MMA Media still portrayed him as the ultimate good guy.
> 
> And yeah it just seemed really weird, jealous and a little pathetic to call Bisping a joke. The guys the Champ, and has defended his belt. Hows he joke? Especially when he KO'd the guy that wrecked Weidman.
> 
> I feel like part of that is just the Conor effect. There's a lot of guys in MMA thesedays that try and talk shit but they simply aren't witty or funny at all so it just comes off really badly. Its weird to me as well because its almost like MMA fighters are in this little bubble. Conor didn't invent trash talk, he's not the first professional fighter to ever talk shit and make himself into an even bigger star. Fighters have done that since the dawn of professionalism in combat sports. Yet it seems like a lot of MMA fighters never realised that until Conor came along.


They were setting him up to replace Couture as Captain America. The trash talk stuff is annoying though, I can appreciate someone like DJ who owns the fact that, that isn't him, and is comfortable with the fact that it probably won't get him Conor money. 

I do think the UFC needs to do a better job at promoting their top 10's though. Like I get making sure the Conor and Ronda's get exposure since people are their for them. But no reason they shouldn't be doing everything in their power to get Max Holloway out their in the public eye. People shouldn't have to be caricatures or a surefire ko highlight reel to get attention from the promoters


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



glenwo2 said:


> This entire PPV can be summed up this way :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN YOU, EZGIF!!!! DAMN YOU TO HELL!!! :lol


BTW, for those who didn't get to see it, it was showing a portion of the Cody/Cruz fight where Cody made Cruz miss a bunch of times and then start breakdancing. 


And THAT'S what I referred to as this being the REAL Main Event. 

The Rousey/Nunes fight was such a joke....even more of a joke than the so-called "Main Event" of UFC 200(Tate/Nunes) since Brock/Hunt was the real main, but I digress...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> She looked unstoppable at her peak yo...


Because she was facing cans who couldn't take advantage of her glaring weakness. She never had any head movement, her footwork was always atrocious, and she looked very hittable, even at her peak. Go back and rewatch some of her fights - these weaknesses show up. They just weren't capitalized upon. 

I always knew a good striker would annihilate her - especially Cyborg (which is why that fight was never going to happen.)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Even with the Bethe fight, it seemed like her striking is just basically, swing until the other person fall first, a lot of wild wingers thrown and Ronda was getting tagged in that fight as well by BETHE CORRERIA


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Her standup was always garbage, she just got away with it because she was fighting women who are midcard TV fighters, or women like Miesha or Cat who grapple and wrestle so they're good matchups for her. She can't actually stand up with legit strikers. Holly would probably beat her 9 out 10 times. Nunes would kill her every time, because her power is nuts. 

But I still don't think she was really trying to stand up with Nunes. Nunes herself said that Ronda tried to because her coach convinced her she's a good boxer lol but I don't think that's the case. She came forward early just to see what Nunes had, and Nunes fucking tagged her. And like people have said, after you're KO'd it's all about how you handle that first shot. And Ronda handled it like a deer in the headlights. She was DONE after getting tagged early. Like completely baffled and confused and scared. That's how you really know she's done, because it's not just a skill thing. Mentally, she's shot. She convinced herself to take this fight, but deep down she knew she was just there for the money. She knew she was going to get annihilated. It was like suicide by cop, she wanted to retire but she couldn't just retire, she had to force herself to get KTFO to step away. 

It's like people said, she has no mental capacity to be a pro fighter. When she was Bill Goldberg, yeah, it was perfect for her. But when the MMA world caught up to her, she couldn't handle it. She ain't Conor, who understands it's a game and give and take. Hell, she ain't Miesha either, who also got washed in the last 6 months and gracefully bowed out and now still continues to represent the sport like a champ as an analyst.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

The Goldberg era is over . Despite all his mistakes, I will miss that goof commentating alongside Rogan


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Ok, so I've had a good night's sleep and calmed down a bit since the craziness of last night. I re-watched the fights again whilst I was having my dinner. I am not an eloquent writer and I may ramble so bear with me.

What a solid and almost flawless performance from T.J Dillashaw. Great footwork & movement and exceptional use of kicks to keep Lineker out of range for almost all of the fight. He was able to mix it up perfectly by using his take downs at key moments and battered John on the ground. Aside from the last couple seconds of round three where he got tagged with some body shots against the cage it was an A+ performance from him. And as I said yesterday I really like his new cocky, braggadocios demeanour, it will help sell that upcoming fight with Garbrandt. 

Cody Garbrandt, wow just wow, talk about a coming out party for a potential new star in the _UFC_. He displayed incredible composure and discipline for such a young fighter. It's ironic how Cruz ended up being the emotional one in the cage being taunted by the seemingly "dense" and "irrational" fighter, karma's a bitch. The way he was able to keep Cruz out of range with his movement was brilliant. He's just got so much confidence in his punching ability that you're going to be on your A game to outpoint him for five rounds. Not that Cruz didn't have his moments, he was able to land shots here and there but the problem is his style isn't really built for power so it didn't really have much effect on Cody, and when he stood his ground and traded he got punished severely for it. He did show tremendous heart and recover ability though, multiple times he got knocked down and yet he popped right back up and continued to attempt to implement his gameplan, he's a determined motherfucker alright. I also have to give a shout out to his cut man who did a tremendous job of keeping that nasty contained in those later round. Cody's sprawls and take downs were also on point last night. But yeah, just a sensational performance from him, I never thought I would see Cruz taunted and embarrassed like that inside the cage, and it's not like he's that old or anything like that, he did just beat (by razor close decision) the former champion at the beginning of the year, the stars just aligned for Cody tonight.

Garbrandt vs. Dillashaw is going to be such a fascinating and intriguing match up. I honestly can't pick that one at the moment. I maybe lean slightly towards Cody because of his game changing power and solid take down defence. It could potentially be a Fight Of The Year contender IMO.

BTW now that Cruz is no longer Champion could we please see him face Renan Barao. I've always been curious to see how those two would match up.

And now on to Honda. Look I know Edmund and her are going to receive a lot of blame for what happened last night but I would just like to point out that you can't just click your fingers and take a fighter down, you need to set them up and unfortunately that does require striking your way to close the distance and clinch, the problem is that Amanda Nunes immediately popped her jab in Rousey's face and continued to fire away with those long arms of hers. She's got such ferocious power in her hands and when Ronda tasted that she started panicking and The Lioness smelt blood and simply pounced in for the kill. My questions are what goes on in Edmund's gym? Because it doesn't seem like to me that Ronda is able to handle adversity and slightly bigger opponents well. Is she receiving the proper sparring or does Edmund just constantly blow smoke up her ass all the time? Clearly there's a mental issue with Rousey, she seems very insecure and takes any criticisms to heart. I feel like she made a huge mistake remaining loyal to Edmund, she should of moved camps and hooked up with a more competent coach IMO. But at the end it's all about desire and I honestly feel like that completely evaporated on November 15th, 2015. Her long layoff, petulant behaviour towards the media and playing the sympathy card tells me she's done.

And I would also like to say that I had no issues with Nunes passionate post fight speech. She was speaking from the heart and venting her frustrations with the way some people view WMMA, it was a rallying call to show the other female fighters out there respect and to stop the naysayers spouting doom & gloom just because Honda's going to run off to Hollywood or Travis Browne's loins. The sport and division must go on, it can't rely on Honda's presence.


Anyways as suppose I should stop rambling. In the end all I've got to say is 2016 has been one crazy, unpredictable year for MMA and last night was the perfect way to cap off the year. God bless you all and Merry New Year!!!

#Don 'tBelieveDanaWhite'sLies #That 'sFuckingillegal #MikeGoldbergImissYouAlready #ChampViaDQWantsToImpregnateCyborg #RichRockheadToPurchaseEverySinglePPVIn2017


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Renan Barao has moved up to Featherweight, he might be done with 135. Like to see Dom maybe fight someone like Lineker or maybe even Assuncao


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> The Goldberg era is over . Despite all his mistakes, I will miss that goof commentating alongside Rogan


I'm glad we at least got to hear a 

*JUST
LIKE 
THAT*

one last time :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



ShadowKiller said:


> I'm glad we at least got to hear a
> 
> *JUST
> LIKE
> ...


Was expecting more of a tribute to Goldberg, especially after working with UFC for like 19 years?? He will likely get a job at another organisation.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> I am not an eloquent writer and I may ramble so bear with me.


You're not a very eloquent sniper either. 

That was a good write up though. Cody = decent star now. Ronda comeback might have been interesting had she switched coaches, but even then who knows. I don't think she was ever going to beat Nunes. I think if anything this should show that you can't go sit at home and mope for a year, then waltz right back in as if you're a main event fighter. You need a fucking tune-up fight at the very least. If she wasn't such a baby, she could have attached herself to any of the fucking MEGA-CARDS they've had over the last 6 months to be a co-main event for a tune up fight. 

It be one thing if it was Ronda being out because she has a bunch of injuries that need to heal, etc etc, like happens with some fighters and they're gone for a year. It's another when you're admittedly sitting at home because you're "suicidal" over a loss. 


Also I think this is my last post of 2016. I'm off to get laid now, see you gentlemen next year.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I actually need to see the Bethe/Honda fight again because I was in England at the time and kind of glazed over the card. From my understanding that's her only win that was a clean KO on her feet, which baffles me as she's so crappy on her feet. I understand that Ronda can't go for the takedown immediately and had to stand for a bit. She got tagged early but there's things fighters can do at that time to push the opponent towards the cage and shake the cobwebs but she just stood there and watched the fists come. I believe it was a 100% mental thing with her. She never really had adversity prior to the Holly fight and was clearly not trained in a Plan B for when you are losing a striking battle on your feet. Either way its a horrid defeat for someone who dominated the division for years and is supposed to be considered the best of women's MMA. As far as I'm concerned she's not coming back. She can't even do a post fight presser after a loss because her ego won't allow it. She won't have the mindset of coming back stronger and fixing the holes in your game, she's riding into the sunset.

I think Cruz (and a lot of people) underestimated Cody as a one trick pony with power. Cruz probably wrote the fight off a bit in his head and thought he would control the fight. Cruz is a cerebral trash talker and probably thought Cody would have nerves beforehand for the fight. Don't know where the fuck Cody pulled that performance from but it was bad for Dom. He got mocked, trash talked, knocked on his ass a few times, its the worst way to lose apart from getting straight KO'ed. I wouldn't mind a Cruz/Lineker fight. That would be a crazy fight as Lineker swings for the fucking fences and Dom who really doesn't posses the power to KO anyone going against that granite chin.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

“I want to say thank you to all of my fans who have been there for me in not only the greatest moments but in the most difficult ones,” Rousey said Saturday in a statement to ESPN . “Words cannot convey how much your love and support means to me.

“Returning to not just fighting, but winning, was my entire focus this past year. However, sometimes — even when you prepare and give everything you have and want something so badly — it doesn’t work how you planned. I take pride in seeing how far the women’s division has come in the UFC and commend all the other women who have been part of making this possible, including Amanda.


“I need to take some time to reflect and think about the future. Thank you for believing in me and understanding.”


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Jaxx said:


> “I want to say thank you to all of my fans who have been there for me in not only the greatest moments but in the most difficult ones,” Rousey said Saturday in a statement to ESPN . “Words cannot convey how much your love and support means to me.
> 
> “Returning to not just fighting, but winning, was my entire focus this past year. However, sometimes — even when you prepare and give everything you have and want something so badly — it doesn’t work how you planned. I take pride in seeing how far the women’s division has come in the UFC and commend all the other women who have been part of making this possible, including Amanda.
> 
> ...


Her publicist is good. :mj



> I need to take some time to reflect and think about the future.


You just had a whole year to do that. :chan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Because she was facing cans who couldn't take advantage of her glaring weakness. She never had any head movement, her footwork was always atrocious, and she looked very hittable, even at her peak. Go back and rewatch some of her fights - these weaknesses show up. They just weren't capitalized upon.
> 
> I always knew a good striker would annihilate her - especially Cyborg (which is why that fight was never going to happen.)


Not denying that, but again at her peak she looked unbeatable. And the hype around Rousey v Cyborg was all about grappler vs. striker. She was/is hittable but she was still armbaring the best the division had to offer with ease.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> She was/is hittable but she was still armbaring the best the division had to offer with ease.


Didn't ya hear, those were jobbers and cans to give Ronda THE STREAK! #Who'sNext?! #Mania


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

@BB Post that Edmond corner audio in here, breh. :lmao

I saw that on YT earlier today and lost my shit.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



CHAMPviaDQ said:


> @BB Post that Edmond corner audio in here, breh. :lmao
> 
> I saw that on YT earlier today and lost my shit.


http://alaysia4.tumblr.com/post/155198486534/thechlostertalkssports-dirtyboxing-enjoy-the


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Bill Paxton said:


> http://alaysia4.tumblr.com/post/155198486534/thechlostertalkssports-dirtyboxing-enjoy-the


Time for Edmond to find real employment. Dude's a bigger con artist than Virgil.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Stephen90 said:


> Time for Edmond to find real employment. Dude's a bigger con artist than Virgil.


Every body likes to shit on Edmond and rightly so on a lot of occasions but in this audio he is trying to give her the correct advice. He clearly shouts make her miss as his last instructions before the fight starts and before Nunes even lands a punch he is repeatedly shouting head movement, head movement which again is exactly the correct instruction to be giving. When she had been tagged a few times he shouts clinch,clinch, again the correct instructions. The way he was shouting make her miss leads me to believe that indeed that was the game plan and instructions she was given

Edmond can only do so much and for all we know they could have spent the last 6 month working on head movement and implementing the plan that he thought would work. If Ronda goes in there and has a total brain fart which it appears she did then he can not do anything about it. Ronda honestly looked as green and new to the sport as punk did against Gall

It is obvious now that she is mentally broken and the Holly loss has destroyed her on every level. Amanda has some serious power in them fists but come on. She was walking straight forward and throwing basic punches and Ronda just fucking stood there and ate them. Ronda made no attempt to initiate a take down, close the distance, create distance by backing up or even get out the way of punches. She did not throw a single leg kick or implement herself in anyway. She just fucking stood there like a rabbit in headlights and had no idea at all what to do. Not for one second do i think Edmond instructed her to go out and basically go toe to toe with Amanda. The few instructions that he give would all support that claim

I have said a few times in the build up that i thought Ronda would have learned from the Holly loss and come back better than ever, I hold my hands up and admit i was spouting utter tripe and i could not have been more wrong but nobody can seriously say they expected her to be as bad as that. Granted a few posters here called it correctly and are delighted but surely not in their wildest dreams could they have foreseen that level of performance from Ronda. Truly shocking how mentally weak and shot that girl is


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Justin Gaethje survived a scare today. 

Him and Moraes both finished out their WSOF contracts today I believe. I am fully expecting both of their next fights to be in the UFC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



> “I want to say thank you to all of my fans who have been there for me in not only the greatest moments but in the most difficult ones. Words cannot convey how much your love and support means to me.
> 
> “Returning to not just fighting, but winning, was my entire focus this past year. However, sometimes -- even when you prepare and give everything you have and want something so badly -- it doesn't work how you planned. I take pride in seeing how far the women's division has come in the UFC and commend all the other women who have been part of making this possible, including Amanda.
> 
> “I need to take some time to reflect and think about the future. Thank you for believing in me and understanding.”


Obviously written by her PR team. 
http://www.mmafighting.com/2016/12/31/14136910/ronda-rousey-breaks-silence-following-loss-to-amanda-nunes-with-statement


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rowdy Yates said:


> It is obvious now that she is mentally broken and the Holly loss has destroyed her on every level. Amanda has some serious power in them fists but come on. She was walking straight forward and throwing basic punches and Ronda just fucking stood there and ate them. Ronda made no attempt to initiate a take down, close the distance, create distance by backing up or even get out the way of punches. She did not throw a single leg kick or implement herself in anyway. She just fucking stood there like a rabbit in headlights and had no idea at all what to do. Not for one second do i think Edmond instructed her to go out and basically go toe to toe with Amanda. The few instructions that he give would all support that claim
> 
> I have said a few times in the build up that i thought Ronda would have learned from the Holly loss and come back better than ever, I hold my hands up and admit i was spouting utter tripe and i could not have been more wrong but nobody can seriously say they expected her to be as bad as that. Granted a few posters here called it correctly and are delighted but surely not in their wildest dreams could they have foreseen that level of performance from Ronda. Truly shocking how mentally weak and shot that girl is



There were a few attempts by Ronda to engage in clinch if you look back, but Amanda broke the clinch like it was nothing.






















It's important to know that Ronda isn't the only fighter to suffer under Edmund's coaching, Travis Browne use to train at Jackson's MMA and was on a fucking tear, then suddenly moves to Glendale and goes like 1-5 on the verge of being cut. Same thing with Jake Ellenberger who goes like 1-7 after moving to Glendale. Overall Edmund is a trash coach who won the lottery the day Ronda stepped to his gym when trying to pursue her MMA career.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Just saw this earlier so decided to post it here.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> There were a few attempts by Ronda to engage in clinch if you look back, but Amanda broke the clinch like it was nothing.
> 
> It's important to know that Ronda isn't the only fighter to suffer under Edmund's coaching, Travis Browne use to train at Jackson's MMA and was on a fucking tear, then suddenly moves to Glendale and goes like 1-5 on the verge of being cut. Same thing with Jake Ellenberger who goes like 1-7 after moving to Glendale. Overall Edmund is a trash coach who won the lottery the day Ronda stepped to his gym when trying to pursue her MMA career.


To be fair Berger and Browne are both just middle of the pack fighters. The Jacksons era Brown just spammed superman punches and front kicks while getting by on athletic ability, and Berger was just a power puncher. It was always just a matter of time before the competition they were facing was too good for them. Not even sticking up for Edmund here but its not like he's taking World Champions and turning them into garbage.



Rowdy Yates said:


> Every body likes to shit on Edmond and rightly so on a lot of occasions but in this audio he is trying to give her the correct advice. He clearly shouts make her miss as his last instructions before the fight starts and before Nunes even lands a punch he is repeatedly shouting head movement, head movement which again is exactly the correct instruction to be giving. When she had been tagged a few times he shouts clinch,clinch, again the correct instructions. The way he was shouting make her miss leads me to believe that indeed that was the game plan and instructions she was given
> 
> Edmond can only do so much and for all we know they could have spent the last 6 month working on head movement and implementing the plan that he thought would work. If Ronda goes in there and has a total brain fart which it appears she did then he can not do anything about it. Ronda honestly looked as green and new to the sport as punk did against Gall
> 
> ...


Yeah I dont get the hate for that audio either. In a fight you want basic, easy instructions, you dont want some long winded rant you have to listen to every word of. He was clearly aiming to keep her defensive and out of harms way until she could get in and initiate the grappling. But Ronda's striking and movement just wasn't good enough to get her to that point. That can be on Edmund though, and is, but you can have a great coach, it all comes down to what you do though.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> There were a few attempts by Ronda to engage in clinch if you look back, but Amanda broke the clinch like it was nothing


She was already seeing stars by then ,it was to late. it was more of a attempt to hold on to Amanda and stop the blows raining down than a clinch
























> It's important to know that Ronda isn't the only fighter to suffer under Edmund's coaching, Travis Browne use to train at Jackson's MMA and was on a fucking tear, then suddenly moves to Glendale and goes like 1-5 on the verge of being cut. Same thing with Jake Ellenberger who goes like 1-7 after moving to Glendale. Overall Edmund is a trash coach who won the lottery the day Ronda stepped to his gym when trying to pursue her MMA career.


I am fully aware of Browne and Jakes decline since joining Glendale and
not for one second did i say or do i think that Edmond is a good coach, the guy is obviously a fraud and out of his depth but that audio from last night he was giving the correct instructions and once Ronda steps in the octagon it is down to her


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rowdy Yates said:


> She was already seeing stars by then ,it was to late. it was more of a attempt to hold on to Amanda and stop the blows raining down than a clinch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't responding to your earlier comments lol, I was just giving my general thoughts that's why I left a huge space.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> I wasn't responding to your earlier comments lol, I was just giving my general thoughts that's why I left a huge space.


:lmao My p.c is doomed and half the time links to youtube videos and other links do not appear. Presumed there was something in the gap (Y)


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

There's definitely too much blame being placed on Edmond. Those "make her miss" instructions clearly imply that they had been drilling head movement and striking defense for months. Ronda just froze up when she ate the first shot. Not saying Edmond is a great coach, or even a good one, but the blame can't fall entirely in his lap. The division has just passed Ronda by at this stage.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*






CLIIIIIINCH :booklel


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

God damn Cody Garbrandt. Made a fan out of me. Amazing performance. And god bless Cruz for his post fight presser.

Ronda just doesn't have it any more. This shouldn't tarnish her legacy though, she's a very important part of MMA history and should be remembered for that. I'm not about to shit on her like a lot of other people. Her time is up though.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

208 looks bad tbh. Not a lot on there that excites me. Interested in seeing Black Beast and how he does against a decent HW in Travis Browne. Not entirely sure who Holly Holm's opponent is tbh, only thing saving that for me is that I'm a Holly fan. Islam Makhachev (Khabib's mate) is on the card, he's baasically a Khabib lite. Otherwise nothing excites me.

Actually looking forward to the Pena/Shev card a lot more. Pena/Shev, Cowboy/Masvidal, Arlovski/N'Gannou plus some other decent fights.

Also next card is headlined by Yair Rodgriguez and BJ Penn :banderas


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Zydeco said:


> There's definitely too much blame being placed on Edmond. Those "make her miss" instructions clearly imply that they had been drilling head movement and striking defense for months. Ronda just froze up when she ate the first shot. Not saying Edmond is a great coach, or even a good one, but the blame can't fall entirely in his lap. *The division has just passed Ronda by at this stage.*


Seems to me more like this is the real case here where strikers have worked on their stand up and striking game knowing that this is where Rousey is weak. 

It's also not the coach's fault when he can't do something and the actual fighter doesn't have the guts to fire him and get a new coach. Blame falls on both the fighter and the trainer where they just didn't recognize (or worse, accept) their entire camp's weaknesses and made no changes whatsoever. 

It doesn't help that from what it looks like Rousey actually only spent a few months in training since late August and it wasn't until October that her fight was announced. So this means that she technically only spent 2 months training for Nunes (whereas Nunes has been claiming for at least a year that she's been working on a fight style specifically designed to crush Rousey) which imo wasn't enough for her to make up the weaknesses in her striking game esp considering that her major weakness was exposed and that Nunes is a good to great puncher. 

She should have picked a few easier fights to get her confidence back and get rid of the year's worth of rust and that's also on her and no one else. So yes, I agree that blaming her trainer solely for this isn't enough. There's plenty of blame to go around and a lot of it is on Rousey. Her entire situation is a clusterfuck of mismanagement and her own arrogance leading to her demise. 

PS> I'm not a huge fan of MMA and my knowledge is limited so this is my read on the situation based on what little I know through news and my own assumptions.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I'm not that hyped for 208 either. I would love to go to a UFC in Brooklyn but I looked at the prices a few weeks back that and its not worth it for the card. New title is cool and all but its not a great headliner, especially with someone coming off of two loses. Browne/Lewis is a good fight for wanting to see Browne get beaten. Also interested in Poirier and McCall, but not to the extent that I would want to order or go to this event. They should have put BJ/Yair on this card. Speaking of that, I think BJ is gonna get demolished and it pains me to say it. Wish he just retired.

The next good looking card is the Fox with Pena/Shevchenko. Main event sets up Nunes' next fight. Cerrone/Masvidal could be really fun. And ARLOVSKI.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Ronda needs to retire at this point. She's at the same stade than Mike Tyson when he got out of jail in 95... he fought 2-3 jobbers and looked weak when he was in front of Holyfield and Lewis. I don't know what's on her mind but Dana will probably never booking in a non main event ppv to fight somebody under the top 5 ranking.

In most sports you needs to retire by yourself before tarnishing your legacy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815561873840107520


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

208 doesn't have a lot of star power but there's some interesting match ups on the card. Aldo vs. Holloway was all set to be the original headliner but Max put the kibosh to that. :francis


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I noticed when they hyped 208 that they showed a four fight main card. So it's possible that they're trying to put together a bigger main event to boost the show. If they don't, it shows a funny strategy in bringing MMA to New York. They get maybe the strongest card ever in the debut, followed by one of the weaker Fight Nights in recent memory in Albany, and now a below average PPV in Brooklyn.

I'm not very excited for it either. Barring a big main event addition, it'll be the first PPV in many months that I stream or download after the event instead of buying on PPV.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

It's just a really awkward time of year to put together PPV's. Most of the marquee names were involved in a lot of the fall cards and fighters would rather enjoy the holidays than be stuck training & dieting during Christmas.

As I said Aldo vs. Holloway was on the cards, along with possibly Cyborg but things just didn't go according to plan. It happens. :francis

Not every PPV is going to be stacked to the brim and filled with big names. You've got spread it out and accommodate the TV cards as well.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

People shitted on 206 a lot cause there was no GSP, and other big names, but still turned out to be an amazing card due to the amazing fights. 





And lol :jonjones loves to act like he's some sanctimonious dickhead


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> People shitted on 206 a lot cause there was no GSP, and other big names, but still turned out to be an amazing card due to the amazing fights.


That's a great point. There was little buzz for 206 and that ended up being spectacular (to the point where they replayed it on _FOX_ during Christmas Eve). I am not saying 208 is going to end up replicating those results but fans should try to be little more optimistic. :justsayin


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Woodley calls out Bisping 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BOvGaFWhRNL/

I'm down for that :bjpenn


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

You know how like everyone has a friend in their life (or you are this friend to others) who will stop and say "Look....this is why ____ hates you." when you're acting stupid? Well, Ronda really needs someone like that to say Look. This is why PEOPLE hate you. After reading that stupid PR statement. You need a PR statement to accept L's for you. That is such ridiculous diva behavior. You're so delusional that you say you need time to reflect on this when you just hid for a year before getting KO'd in 40 seconds :lol MORE TIME THOUGH. What a stupid person. You just lost an MMA fight, not the Civil War. 

Hurry up and bring on the next PPV to erase Ronda from my mind.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Jesus christ, does nobody feel like they have an obligation to defend their belts anymore?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



ShadowKiller said:


> Woodley calls out Bisping
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOvGaFWhRNL/


They must be trolling :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Woodley pisses me off, man. So entitled. He sat on his ass for ages waiting for a title shot, a year and a half after eeking a split decision of Kelvin Gastelum. Before that, he got beat convincingly by Rory and beat Condit by a fluke injury. If I was Dana, I would have said, "Get your ass back in the cage, you ain't getting shit." Credit for doing what he did to Lawler, but he was acting like a diva then, and he's continued to do it now. Motherfucker thinks he's GSP or something. He's still yet to have two consecutive impressive victories in the UFC, where does this mindset come from?

On comparing UFC 208 to 206, 206 was always fire on paper. Cards can be stacked in two ways, star power or exciting fights. 206 was all about the exciting fights, a card featuring Holloway vs. Pettis, Cerrone vs Brown and Swanson vs. Choi was never going to suck. UFC 208, I don't know. Holm vs. de Randamie could be a striking war with their credentials, but Holm is a major question mark. She had extremely average fights leading up to the Rousey fight, which was one great night against someone who couldn't do shit on the feet. Then Holm vs. Tate was way more methodical and it was Tate bringing the excitement with the two chokes. Holm did sweet fuck all on FOX main eventing against Shevchenko. So there's like a 10% chance for excitement, but high chance we get a bit of a dud main event.

Browne is shot since joining Edmond. I like Derrick Lewis so seeing him score another big KO should be fun. Teixeria vs. Cannonier and Poirier vs. Miller should be good, but they're not "take my money now!" fights like 206 had. I like Uncle Creepy but I've learnt my lesson about getting hyped for a McCall fight.

...Damn, that's a negative post. How do people post like this all the time? I feel a little depressed just writing it, haha.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

No way Bisping/Woodley is made, that holds up two divisions. Dana won't allow it. Bisping/Romero and Woodley/Wonderboy is happening, they can fight when they both lose their titles.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Well you know what Bisping vs. Woodley means then.....

Yoel Romero vs. Moose, Wonderboy vs. Demian Maia *INTERIM TITLES BABY!!!!*


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

It wasn’t the losses — in 2016, Ronda Rousey just wasn’t easy to root for. Chuck Mindenhall


Holy shit this article is savage, and spot on lol. Well written by Chuck


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

_The Man In The Hat_ telling it like it is. :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Woodley most likely fucks Bisping up IMO. Then again, I've said that about 2 of Bisping's last 3 opponents and was proven wrong. 

I just saw Cody's octagon interview now. Just watched the fights yesterday morning but heard about what he did once the fight was over so I had to go back and watch it. What a great guy. I genuinely thought he was a dumb, tatted-up hype train who had no chance of derailing the king. Not only did he make me look silly by beating Dom at his own game, but he proved that as amazing a fighter as he is, he's an even better human being.

Never thought a guy with neck tattoos would make me almost tear up through his kindness. :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Bisping has tremendous cardio and pretty solid take down defence. That's a tough match up for Woodley IMO. He might have a speed advantage though, and if he's able to carry up his power to Middleweight then he could cause Mike problems.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Easy win for Bisping. I'm down.

This is a very good matchup for him.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Zydeco said:


> Woodley most likely fucks Bisping up IMO. Then again, I've said that about 2 of Bisping's last 3 opponents and was proven wrong.


For some reason, people are still underestimating Bisping. The guy has beaten both Silva and Rockhold this year and became Middleweight champion.

This is actually a good matchup for Bisping. His counter wrestling has always been very good, so I don't see Woodley being able to utilize his wrestling to dominate Bisping on the ground. Woodley is explosive and has a very powerful overhand, but I don't think he has enough diversity in his striking offense to do much against Bisping. Bisping will either KO him early or outlast him in a fairly convincing decision victory.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> For some reason, people are still underestimating Bisping. The guy has beaten both Silva and Rockhold this year and became Middleweight champion.
> 
> This is actually a good matchup for Bisping. His counter wrestling has always been very good, so I don't see Woodley being able to utilize his wrestling to dominate Bisping on the ground. Woodley is explosive and has a very powerful overhand, but I don't think he has enough diversity in his striking offense to do much against Bisping. Bisping will either KO him early or outlast him in a fairly convincing decision victory.


Equally Woodley has the KO power to make it a short night for Bisping. As for the wrestling question, Bisping has proven that he's able to handle himself in that regard, but Woodley's pure strength is absolutely monstrous. He's a freak. Good fight either way. I think Woodley would beat him and do it convincingly, but with Bisping's track record over the last year I wouldn't be surprised if he got the win.

Maybe it's just preconceptions, but Bisping seems like an incredibly hard-working guy with tons of heart but not a huge amount of athletic gifts when compared to the likes of a Yoel Romero or a Tyron Woodley. Then again, he got it done against Rockhold so I wouldn't be confident betting against him either. I'm a Bisping fan by the way. I'd be rooting for him against Woodley, but I'd be doing it pessimistically.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

I cannot see that fight being confirmed.. We cant have every division in the UFC in utter disarray.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Am I the only one not buying Bisping? He beats an aged 40 plus Silva, a cocky Rocky and pushing 50, 1 for 6 Dan Henderson all the while getting blasted when he actually tried to fight him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Bisping is the man. Middleweight champion of the world, don't deny his greatness buddeh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> To be fair Berger and Browne are both just middle of the pack fighters. The Jacksons era Brown just spammed superman punches and front kicks while getting by on athletic ability, and Berger was just a power puncher. It was always just a matter of time before the competition they were facing was too good for them. Not even sticking up for Edmund here but its not like he's taking World Champions and turning them into garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Machiavelli said:


> Lol, Travis Browne was absolutely on his way to being a world champion with the way he was smashing through the division, he wasn't just spamming superman punches, he had amazing footwork and movement for a 6'7 heavyweight. Now he just looks like a shell of his former self.


But, but, but, but, Ronda and the pussy! HASHTAG I DIG CRAZY CHICKS!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

That Bisping/Rockhold post fight conference is the best ever. Luke was so damn salty, it was amazing.



Machiavelli said:


> Rated R Maryse said:
> 
> 
> > To be fair Berger and Browne are both just middle of the pack fighters. The Jacksons era Brown just spammed superman punches and front kicks while getting by on athletic ability, and Berger was just a power puncher. It was always just a matter of time before the competition they were facing was too good for them. Not even sticking up for Edmund here but its not like he's taking World Champions and turning them into garbage.
> ...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



DX-Superkick said:


> Am I the only one not buying Bisping? He beats an aged 40 plus Silva, a cocky Rocky and pushing 50, 1 for 6 Dan Henderson all the while getting blasted when he actually tried to fight him.


I feel the same. He was lucky the ref didn't call the fight at the end of the 3rd in the Silva fight, he went down and limp like a sack of shit, fights have been stopped for way less. Like you said, Rockhold was cocky as fuck because he beat Bisping before, so had chin up, hands down, no defense, way too confident that Bisping couldn't hurt him. It's still 4 ounce gloves in there. I would bet a lot of my money that a motivated, angry Rockhold DESTROYS Bisping in a rematch.

When your best win is a close decision against a 46 year old who was on a serious decline, I'm sorry, that's serious grounds for questioning a champion's credibility. A series of very fortunate circumstances have put Bisping in this spot. I don't know if there's anyone to match him up against next that wouldn't murk him. Maybe Nick Diaz?

People just have to take Bisping seriously. He's not that good, but he technically does the right things. So when people treat him like a joke, like Anderson and Rockhold did, he can capitalise.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815738503858417665
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This was like when she predicted exactly how Holly was gonna knock her the fuck out on Conan


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*

Gotta say while a lot is deservedly being made of Garbrandt and the way he handled himself. Dom Cruz is the perfect example of how to take a loss, made me an even bigger fan of his. He said he was 100% going into the fight and he's standing by that statement, giving Cody props and saying how he still really enjoyed the fight. That's really admirable when most fighters have 100 excuses lined up. 



Rookie of the Year said:


> I feel the same. He was lucky the ref didn't call the fight at the end of the 3rd in the Silva fight, he went down and limp like a sack of shit, fights have been stopped for way less. Like you said, Rockhold was cocky as fuck because he beat Bisping before, so had chin up, hands down, no defense, way too confident that Bisping couldn't hurt him. It's still 4 ounce gloves in there. I would bet a lot of my money that a motivated, angry Rockhold DESTROYS Bisping in a rematch.
> 
> When your best win is a close decision against a 46 year old who was on a serious decline, I'm sorry, that's serious grounds for questioning a champion's credibility. A series of very fortunate circumstances have put Bisping in this spot. I don't know if there's anyone to match him up against next that wouldn't murk him. Maybe Nick Diaz?
> 
> People just have to take Bisping seriously. He's not that good, but he technically does the right things. So when people treat him like a joke, like Anderson and Rockhold did, he can capitalise.


A lot has been made of Luke fighting cocky, but if you watch his other fights, Luke always fight in a similar style, maybe not to that extreme but he's an incredibly arrogant douchebag so he's always fought with that style.

I'm not a fan either of poking holes in big wins like that, you can do it to any fighter. You can discredit every Jon Jones Title win by saying everyone he fought was past their prime or had no cardio. You can discredit Conor becoming a dual Champion by saying Eddie fought stupid. You can poke holes in every win ever. The only thing that matters is that he won those fights, its not Bispings fault Luke's a cocky bastard.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> I'm not a fan either of poking holes in big wins like that, you can do it to any fighter. You can discredit every Jon Jones Title win by saying everyone he fought was past their prime or had no cardio. You can discredit Conor becoming a dual Champion by saying Eddie fought stupid. You can poke holes in every win ever. The only thing that matters is that he won those fights, its not Bispings fault Luke's a cocky bastard.


Of course it's not Bisping's fault, I even said that if you don't take Bisping seriously, as Rockhold did by being so cocky, he's going to capitalise. Rockhold has a cocky demeanour, but I've never seen him ignore the fundamentals like that with his chin so high and hands so low. We saw what happened between Rockhold and Bisping in the first meeting, when Rockhold was doing the right stuff.

I poke holes in Bisping's wins because I don't like him. I've been there live and seen him spit on his opponent's cornermen. He threw a calculated illegal knee in the same fight all because there was bad blood in the build-up. Not that Rockhold's any better, but he's at least shown more skill and class throughout his career.

Yeah, Bisping won the belt. Good for him. Now let's see what happens when he defends it against a top 5 guy... unless Bisping spends the rest of his career calling out everyone not fighting in his division... GSP, Nick Diaz, Tyron Woodley... remember when he campaigned heavy to fight GSP on 206, but as soon as Jacare became available (a day or two later), he suddenly had a broken orbital bone?

Damn, if Bisping does fight Woodley, it's going to be tough to root for a winner. Both disrespectful, egotistical assholes. Maybe we could have the first double KO in UFC history.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Of course it's not Bisping's fault, I even said that if you don't take Bisping seriously, as Rockhold did by being so cocky, he's going to capitalise. Rockhold has a cocky demeanour, but I've never seen him ignore the fundamentals like that with his chin so high and hands so low. We saw what happened between Rockhold and Bisping in the first meeting, when Rockhold was doing the right stuff.
> 
> I poke holes in Bisping's wins because I don't like him. I've been there live and seen him spit on his opponent's cornermen. He threw a calculated illegal knee in the same fight all because there was bad blood in the build-up. Not that Rockhold's any better, but he's at least shown more skill and class throughout his career.
> 
> ...


Well there you go, you dislike the guy so you want to discredit him. But we're all Quilty of that. 

Even if he loses to Yoel, that's not a knock against Bispimg, Yoels murdered pretty much everyone he's fought. It doesn't make Weidman a bum because Yoel caved his head in.

As far as fighting GSP but not Jacare goes, we as fans tend to have this romantic idea of professional fighting, but it's a job. These guys who are all underpaid for what they do have to make as much money as they can in a short time frame. GSP brings huge money to the table, Jacare does not. It's worth fighting injured for the cash a GSP fight offers but not worth fighting injured against Jacare.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

couldn't be happier with the 2016 year Bisping had. Always been a fan. Love that he finally reached the pinnacle.

That said, there is 0% chance he makes it through this calendar year as champ, unless he is out for most of the year with an injury or something


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rated R Maryse said:


> Well there you go, you dislike the guy so you want to discredit him. But we're all Quilty of that.
> 
> Even if he loses to Yoel, that's not a knock against Bispimg, Yoels murdered pretty much everyone he's fought. It doesn't make Weidman a bum because Yoel caved his head in.
> 
> As far as fighting GSP but not Jacare goes, we as fans tend to have this romantic idea of professional fighting, but it's a job. These guys who are all underpaid for what they do have to make as much money as they can in a short time frame. GSP brings huge money to the table, Jacare does not. It's worth fighting injured for the cash a GSP fight offers but not worth fighting injured against Jacare.


Yeah I figured I should be honest and admit my strong dislike for Bisping- couldn't say hate, for all I know he might be a nice guy underneath all the bullshit. My feelings on him probably cloud my judgement a little haha.

That aside, not a fan of Bisping vs. Woodley. The divisions need to move on. My boys Whittaker and Wonderboy need to claim their titles, and I cannot handle another interim title this year.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: MMA Discussion Thread- #FEARWHAT? HONDA*



Rookie of the Year said:


> Yeah I figured I should be honest and admit my strong dislike for Bisping- couldn't say hate, for all I know he might be a nice guy underneath all the bullshit. My feelings on him probably cloud my judgement a little haha.
> 
> That aside, not a fan of Bisping vs. Woodley. The divisions need to move on. My boys Whittaker and Wonderboy need to claim their titles, and I cannot handle another interim title this year.


Dont get me wrong I'm not a fan of Woodley v Bisping while there's legit contenders in both divisions either.

As far as Interim belts go...when's the last time Stipe defended it, few months ago? Probably need an Interim Title there, Joanna hasn't defended hers for a few months either, another Interim Title needed there as well. I really dont get why they're so quick to make Interim Titles thesedays, especially the 145 Interim belt which they made at the same time they crowned Aldo as the Champ, so dumb.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh lord I forgot about this...... :StephenA6 The media during her peak was something else.....


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

This is harsh, man. :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Anark said:


> This is harsh, man. :lol


Damn that's harsh lmao.

It's easy to poke fun when you're fighting nobodys in Bellator. This guy can't be taken seriously until he fights the best Welterweights in the UFC.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't matter what Joe, Edgy Brah or Schaub said; madflavor stole the show.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Anark said:


> This is harsh, man. :lol


He could have been way harsher haha, I was expecting a dance move where he had his arms and legs in a kinda star pose, like Ronda was right as she got blasted into the fence.

Feel a bit bad for her. Yeah, she does herself no favours with her attitude and lack of sportsmanship, but still, the amount of memes, photoshops, and general shit like this in the wake of her two losses- have we seen it to this extent with anyone else? When Bisping got KOed, Aldo got KOed, Anderson... some people took a couple of digs when Conor tapped- but there's a real venom with the amount of different ways people have shat on Rousey. I genuinely can't think of any other fighter where the general public took such joy in their defeats.

I mean, I went off Rousey with the way she handled herself just before and after the Holm fight, her likeability definitely went out the window. But if I was copping the amount of mocking and hate that she did and currently is, I'd probably be a bit of a reclusive asshole too.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Khabib is a fucking BOSS. :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815966148327936003When you're so badass you pay people to fight you.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I want to see that fight, but at the same time I hate that they are killing off a contender.

There are times to do 1v2, and there are times not too. This is one of those times not to IMO. Both guys have done more than enough to get a title shot.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> He could have been way harsher haha, I was expecting a dance move where he had his arms and legs in a kinda star pose, like Ronda was right as she got blasted into the fence.
> 
> Feel a bit bad for her. Yeah, she does herself no favours with her attitude and lack of sportsmanship, but still, the amount of memes, photoshops, and general shit like this in the wake of her two losses- have we seen it to this extent with anyone else? When Bisping got KOed, Aldo got KOed, Anderson... some people took a couple of digs when Conor tapped- but there's a real venom with the amount of different ways people have shat on Rousey. I genuinely can't think of any other fighter where the general public took such joy in their defeats.
> 
> I mean, I went off Rousey with the way she handled herself just before and after the Holm fight, her likeability definitely went out the window. But if I was copping the amount of mocking and hate that she did and currently is, I'd probably be a bit of a reclusive asshole too.


It does make her newfound dislike of the media understandable. Ultimately none of us know whats going on in her head, in her life, but we all talk about it, and plenty of people were overjoyed to see her lose to Holm. When you get more media attention than any other MMA fighter and a lot of it is celebrating and mocking your defeat that would put you off the media the next time.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> I want to see that fight, but at the same time I hate that they are killing off a contender.
> 
> There are times to do 1v2, and there are times not too. This is one of those times not to IMO. Both guys have done more than enough to get a title shot.


I said the same thing a while back. I didn't want Wonderboy to fight Maia cause it kills a legit contender. Same here, one guy should fight before the other guy, in this case I say the guy who's been healthy for the last few years should get the shot. Not the guy with the padded record and seldom appearances.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What should be the new thread title? :hmm:

BTW the latest Joe Rogan podcast is a really good one. They go over the events of 207.



Machiavelli said:


>


That was just a shameless attempt by _Ring Magazine_ to stay relevant. :no: But yeah, it's hysterical considering how awful her boxing turned out to be. :lol



Anark said:


>


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Conor/Khabib would do more buys I think cause Khabib would talk it up better. And the new owners obviously need to make tons of money. But I would have no problems with Tony getting a shot first if that is the direction the UFC went. Both have done enough like I said in my first post.

1v2 is for when both guys have won maybe two or three in a row and are missing a big name victory to make them a clear number 1. Both Tony and Khabib don't need one more win.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tony Ferguson can talk it up as well. Just because he foolishly remained silent after the RDA fight doesn't mean he's not a trash talker. Remember, this is the dude who was an absolute nut job on _TUF_. :lol Once Tony and Conor meet there will be fireworks.

Stylistically it's a more fan friendly fight as well. Tony's more likely to stand and trade with Conor than Khabib is.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> Don't matter what Joe, Edgy Brah or Schaub said; madflavor stole the show.


Let's be real. It never matters what Schaub says and he would never steal the show even if he was the only guest on :kobe3


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/815797319643774976
Maybe they're not trolling after all. :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Bill Paxton said:


> Remember, this is the dude who was an absolute nut job on _TUF_.


Where's your kid? WHERE'S YOUR FUCKING KID!?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> "*I must have tears, blood and boogers all over my f---ing jacket. I went in there and hugged her for 45 minutes*," White said. "*I told her, 'I love you so much, and whatever you want to do next, I got your back. You built this. This doesn't exist without you. You're the best decision I ever made*.'"


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2017/1/2/14147290/mma-news-dana-white-after-ufc-207-i-went-in-there-and-hugged-ronda-rousey-for-45-minutes

He's so infatuated with her. I am beginning to think Dana's personally selecting Travis Browne's opponents in the hope all these loses force Honda to leave Travis so that he can swoop in and save the day. :mj


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

THE GANG IS BACK!!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Missed 207 due to holiday festivities (DRUNK) and holy shit, do I regret it.

More shocked about Garbrandt beating Cruz for the strap than Ronda getting dropped again. Gonna have to watch the show when I get a chance, for sure.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Has anyone had a look at the steaming pile of shit that the next UFC card is? Porra


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Can I just say that I love the Joe Rogan podcasts when they analyse fights before and after the show, the chemistry between Joe, Schaub (who I like) and Eddie is awesome, that fat guy was hilarious too. When he gets fighters on as well like the recent one with Jon Jones.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Can I just say that I love the Joe Rogan podcasts when they analyse fights before and after the show, the chemistry between Joe, Schaub (who I like) and Eddie is awesome, that fat guy was hilarious too. When he gets fighters on as well like the recent one with Jon Jones.


That fat guy's name is King Joey Diaz cocksucka 















*KHALABIB TIME *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/1/2/14137104/mma-fightings-2016-fighter-of-the-year-conor-mcgregor

http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/Sherdogcoms-2016-Fighter-of-the-Year-115585


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> That fat guy's name is King Joey Diaz cocksucka
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO when they were talking about eating calf brains and Eddie and Schaub thought they were talking about cat brains, their reaction was priceless.



Bill Paxton said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/1/2/14137104/mma-fightings-2016-fighter-of-the-year-conor-mcgregor
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/articles/Sherdogcoms-2016-Fighter-of-the-Year-115585


No way Mcgregor is FOTY, dude started the year off tapping like a chicken as Khabib would say. Great achievement on becoming a two time champ but he was handed that title shot.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> No way Mcgregor is FOTY, dude started the year off tapping like a chicken as Khabib would say. Great achievement on becoming a two time champ but he was handed that title shot.


If not, Conor, then who? And please don't say Bisping.....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Question 

Do you think guys like Phil Davis and potentially Rory MacDonald going over to Bellator and dominating homegrown talent is more beneficial for Bellator. Or someone like Benson Henderson coming in and looking mundane against homegrown talent is more beneficial?

All of these guys were still respectable top 5-10 caliber fighters when they left, so it's not like they're UFC castoffs in a can't cut it sense. So what do you think is more marketable for them long term?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I just think its a matter of getting people to watch the product. Pride in the homegrown talent could be prevalent in the back of their minds, but im sure they just want the good fighters to attract viewers. 

UFC fighters carry much more star power.. The way i look at it, Koreshkov is no more popular now then he was before beating Benson. So Benson winning and being at the top of the card is obviously something they want


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joey Diaz at his clueless nobhead best . If Schaub spouted half the shit this clown does he would get crucified


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Do you think guys like Phil Davis and potentially Rory MacDonald going over to Bellator and dominating homegrown talent is more beneficial for Bellator. Or someone like Benson Henderson coming in and looking mundane against homegrown talent is more beneficial?


Well, looking at ratings, how can you say that backyard Kimbo wasn't a top tier guy for them? Ratings = Money and that benefits everyone. But strictly names you mention I say, popular guys winning is more beneficial.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Joey Diaz at his clueless nobhead best . If Schaub spouted half the shit this clown does he would get crucified



I wish I could have seen his face during McGregor vs. Alvarez.

Don't get me wrong, the guy is fucking hilarious, but it's funny when someone acts like a hardcore UFC fan, shits on the "casual" McGregor and Lesnar fans, but doesn't even know any of the fighters' names. He wants to see Khalibib vs. Tony Henderson, cocksuckers.

I also loved when he said Conor wants easy fights... you know? Easy fights like fucking Tyron Woodley at 170?

:duck




> If not, Conor, then who? And please don't say Bisping.....


I can respect not voting for Conor because he went 2-1, but picking Bisping is a fucking joke. Almost gets finished by a 40-year old Anderson Silva, almost gets finished by a 45-year old Dan Henderson who had lost 6 of his 9 last fights. Get the fuck outta here.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Joey Diaz at his clueless nobhead best . If Schaub spouted half the shit this clown does he would get crucified


Schaub was a former fighter while Joey is a comedian, yet Schaub still says ridiculous shit


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I cant stand Joey Diaz on the podcasts, he just shouts about all this shit like he's some OG Gangster but he just looks clueless.

And in regards to Bisping so if you have a back and forth fight, and dont just dominate then it means you're a can right? Yeah Anderson and Hendo dropped him, but he still beat them both. Didn't realize there was a one knockdown and you lose rule in MMA. And its worth saying with the Luke fight, Bisping went straight from a movie set to training for a week and KO'd the Champ in the first. 

I said it before but you can discredit any win if you want too. Nunes only won because Rousey was rusty and unmotivated. Rockhold only beat Chris because of that ugly ass kick. Weidman only beat Anderson because he didn't take him seriously. etc.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't mind people who pick Bisping, personally for me it's Cody Garbandt. Start of the year he wasn't even ranked. He goes on to KO Mendes, Almedia, and Mizugaki ALL in the first round, then to have the performance of a lifetime against the Bantamweight GOAT. For sure it's him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> I don't mind people who pick Bisping, personally for me it's Cody Garbandt. Start of the year he wasn't even ranked. He goes on to KO Mendes, Almedia, and Mizugaki ALL in the first round, then to have the performance of a lifetime against the Bantamweight GOAT. For sure it's him.


What holds Cody back for me is the Cruz win is literally the only win in his career worth mentioning. Doms the only top 10 guy he's ever faced, other than that he was just starching nobodies.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Almeida was the biggest upcoming fighter in that division and Mizugaki use to be a top 5 guy who fought for the title. Wouldn't say they're nobodies


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

There's absolutely nothing wrong with Bisping being fighter of the year. I don't get why people try to discredit his wins so much.

Personally I'd go for Stipe tbh. KO'd Arlovski in the first round, KO'd Werdum in the first round to win the championship IN BRAZIL, KO'd Overeem in the first round. Monster year for Stipe.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Almeida was the biggest upcoming fighter in that division and Mizugaki use to be a top 5 guy who fought for the title. Wouldn't say they're nobodies


Almeida was coming up the card, but like Cody prior to 2017 still hadn't done anything big or beat any big names. Mizugaki used to be top 5, but that was a long time ago now. Once Cruz tore through him the guy cant even buy a win. There's no disputing that Cruz is Cody's only top 10 win.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Completely random but following Mark Hunt on social media is so embarrassing. The guys, well he's pathetic constantly getting into rages over video games or similar shit and blocking anyone who says "calm down you idiot."


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Such a nice guy roud


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buttermaker said:


> I just think its a matter of getting people to watch the product. Pride in the homegrown talent could be prevalent in the back of their minds, but im sure they just want the good fighters to attract viewers.
> 
> UFC fighters carry much more star power.. The way i look at it, Koreshkov is no more popular now then he was before beating Benson. So Benson winning and being at the top of the card is obviously something they want


I could understand that, but my line of thinking was if what happened to Bendo happened to more guys coming from the UFC it helps to make them look better talent wise. It's like how Strikeforce looked even better in retrospect when you look at the impact they've had on the middleweight and heavyweight division since they got bought out. 

To me maybe some UFC guys going over and getting starched might go a long way to convince fans that Bellator has more to offer than freak show flights


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think Bisping easily was fighter of the year, with only Cruz had he won as a possible winner.

Conor doesn't get it because while it's historic box office wise the title win was great, but the Diaz loss and non defense of his FW title makes the double champ thing seem disingenuous at the moment, so Conor isn't fighter of the year, though he clearly made the most impact.

Stipe and Amanda both had a great year. But it was run of the mill generic good. 

To me Bisping has to get it he fits all areas he had a winning record, hit a major accomplishment, and he fulfills the optional "is there a story" and what's a better story than the old vet with his best year in his career. Each fight is a story within itself, each fight saw him come over some type of odd whether it be his perceived march to a slaughter against Rockhold, him coming back to continue his beating of Silva, or his weathering of the storm against Hendo. That's a year that's hard to top.

We've seen fighters come out the blue to stardom, we've seen fighters go on ko streaks, we've seen records broken. But we haven't exactly seen a Bisping type year, even with Robbie he was at least a champ somewhere else and was more a case of possible wasted potential at one point. Bisping went from career bridesmaid who couldn't win the ones that matter to champ, all while closing in on 40. That's FOTY



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

That is something that really seperates Bisping from the pack for me. Every fight was important, every fight was pivotal, and had drama, and beyond just the fight itself. Fighting Anderson was something he had been working towards for most of his career. He was a top guy at MW, but he could just never quite get to that Anderson Silva fight. Then he got his chance, survived a near KO loss and outside of that thouroughly outboxed the GOAT. The Rockhold fight was a rematch, it was a short notice fight, he was coming off a movie set, and above all that it was the Title shot he had worked his entire career for but couldn't get too. Yet here it was under the least ideal circumstances...yet he won. And against Hendo he had the chance to avenge his worst defeat, and he did so while coming back from the edge of defeat.

His 2016 might be my favourite year of any fighter ever, and it reads like a beautiful movie script as well.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Right the only thing close would have been Dom coming back from 3 knee surgeries and a groin tear, to win his belt and continuing going through Team Alpha Male would have been the only other option had he won Friday.

Bisping's year is great, I kind of feel bad for him that nobody is really celebrating the moment. I feel like fighters still seemingly refuse to accept it and hardcore fans seem super ready for somebody to relieve him of the belt lol. Can The Count get any love lol. He's having the best year of his career, and it feels like the Fox Sports desk is the only group in MMA that cares lol. All those years of being the bad guy might be taking the sheen off of it :lmao

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Completely random but following Mark Hunt on social media is so embarrassing. The guys, well he's pathetic constantly getting into rages over video games or similar shit and blocking anyone who says "calm down you idiot."


Really? I think Mark Hunt is frigging hilarious on social media.










How do you not laugh at this :lmao


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Really? I think Mark Hunt is frigging hilarious on social media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dont worry I laugh at how pathetic it is. Its just sad that this a 40 year old man who snaps at his fans like that when they have comments like that. Like what from that guys comment makes Hunto's reaction reasonable? Its just sad.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Of course the response was completely unreasonable, doesn't mean it isn't hilarious. :lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The advice was fuckin stupid, of course he should make complaints after UFC screwed him over. But that response is just ridiculous.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816386818375499776
Who is Todd Grisham and is this the chap who will be replacing Mike Goldberg?



Jaxx said:


> There's absolutely nothing wrong with Bisping being fighter of the year. *I don't get why people try to discredit his wins so much*.


It's just people allowing their hatred of Mike to cloud their judgement. Any rational, sensible fan is able to acknowledge the incredible year he's had. Two wins over first Ballot HOF'ers and becoming the Middleweight Champion is more than worthy of being involved in the FOTY discussion.

Someone else who has been completely overlooked when it comes to the FOTY talk is Donlad "Cowboy" Cerrone. He had a pretty spectacular 2016 by transforming himself into a formidable Welterweight with four impressive wins. Not saying he should of won but he should at least be in consideration IMO.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Very cool for Grisham! Best of luck to him. 



> Who is Todd Grisham


Are you serious, bro?

- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> That fat guy's name is King Joey Diaz cocksucka
> 
> *KHALABIB TIME *


I can't wait to see Khalabib vs. Tony Henderson. :mj



Vic Capri said:


> Are you serious, bro?


I wouldn't of asked otherwise.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Bill Paxton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816386818375499776
> Who is Todd Grisham and is this the chap who will be replacing Mike Goldberg?







He starts on January 15th. I've seen a few MMA pundits on Twitter state that he's basically on a trial run. Booked for like 4 events and then they'll see if they want to keep him around.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> I wouldn't of asked otherwise.


He's a former WWE interviewer & commentator then he went to ESPN to host there.

- Vic


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

december_blue said:


> He starts on January 15th. I've seen a few MMA pundits on Twitter state that he's basically on a trial run. Booked for like 4 events and then they'll see if they want to keep him around.


:CENA

Thank you for enlightening me.  I had stopped watching wrestling during that era so I had no idea who he was.

I'll give him a chance.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Not that anybody gives a shit but after watching The MMA hour yesterday and listening to Ariels choices thought i would post mine

*Male fighter of the year*: Cody Fucking Garbrandt. Unranked at the start of the year and goes 4-0 with 3 first round stoppages. That performance against Dom was fucking brilliant and people should be fawning over it more than they actually are. Bisping a close 2nd

*Female fighter of the year*: Amanda Nunes

*Fight of the year*: Diaz vs Mcgregor 2 for me. Conor landing ridiculous power shots flush on Nates chin for the first 2 rounds only for Nate to come back and very nearly stop him in the 3rd. Conor then surprising everybody with his cardio and gaining control again in the 4th and majority of the 5th. The amount of damage Nate can take is insane. Lawler vs Condit and Choi vs Swanson also deserve mentions

*Round of the year*: Woodley vs Wonderboy round 4. Wonderboy was knocked cold and very nearly got decapitated but somehow did not tap and ended the round on top piling on the pressure when in reality he should have been in a ambulance. Crazy shit

*Knockout of the year*: Rumble Johnson vs Glover at 202. Scary power rumble has in them hands

*Submission of the year*: Miesha holding on to choke Holly in the last minute of round 5 despite being miles behind on the scorecards and finally winning the UFC strap

*Breakthrough fighter of the year*: Cody fucking Garbrandt

*Most improved fighter of the year*: Tough but would go with Cowboy Cerrone. Has looked a different fighter since his step up to 170

*Comeback of the year*: Dominic Cruz

*Upset of the year*: Bisping landing left hook larry on Rockhold and winning the belt on 2 weeks notice :banderas

*Rivalry of the year*: Conor vs Nate

*Coach of the year*: Has to be my boy Edmond :smile2:

*Event of the year*: Ufc 205

*Crowd of the year*: Have to be bias and say UFC 204 in Manchester. The main event started at 4.55 a.m local time and the event still sold out in a couple of hours

*Walkout of the year*: Urijah Faber a few weeks ago in his last fight on home turf :mark:

*Promo of the year*: Conor after destroying Eddie at 205

"Not one bit was surprising, they are not at my level.

They have got to have size, reach, length, you have got to have some attributes. If you are going to come in any way equal to me I'm going to rip your head off, it happens every time. 

Eddie is a solid competitor, Eddie is a warrior, but he shouldn't have been in here with me and that's just the truth of it. 

I have spent a lot of time slating everyone in the company. I have ridiculed the entire roster and I just want to say from the bottom, I want to take this opportunity to apologise...to absolutely nobody"

*Impact person of the year*: Cody fucking Garbrandt

*Story of the yea*r: UFC sold for 3765768657777 trillion dollars 

*Moment of the year*: Watching Bisping finally get a title shot and sparking Luke out cold

*Story to watch in 2017*: Potential returns of Jones, GSP, Nick Diaz and of course Chael :mark:

*2017 Male fighter of the year*: Yoel Romero 

*2017 Female fighter of the year*: Holly Holm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Not bad, Rowdy, not bad at all.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> Not bad, Rowdy, not bad at all.


Everytime i see one of your posts i just end up watching your sig over and over again

Unbelievably cheeky cocky and dam right fucking outstanding for Cody to be taking the piss like that :lmao. Dom will be mortified watching that fight back


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Everytime i see one of your posts i just end up watching your sig over and over again
> 
> Unbelievably cheeky cocky and dam right fucking outstanding for Cody to be taking the piss like that :lmao. Dom will be mortified watching that fight back


The thing that amazes me is Cody was showboating and taunting as early as round one. :ken He must of had Dom's speed and timing figured out pretty quickly. That's pretty impressive.

I should of figured something was in the air when the ref was giving out the instructions. Dom was still attempting to play mind games while Cody was cool as a cucumber and completely composed. I even recall him replying to Dom with some like "you're going to find out". Amazing stuff. A star was born that night.

If Cody can handle Dillashaw even half as impressively as he did Dom then perhaps he's the heir to McGregor's throne. Not saying he'll achieve the same heights or status as him but he's got all the ingredients to become a marquee attraction. Especially with WME-ING in his corner.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> The thing that amazes me is Cody was showboating and taunting as early as round one. :ken He must of had Dom's speed and timing figured out pretty quickly. That's pretty impressive.
> 
> I should of figured something was in the air when the ref was giving out the instructions. Dom was still attempting to play mind games while Cody was cool as a cucumber and completely composed. I even recall him replying to Dom with some like "you're going to find out". Amazing stuff. A star was born that night.
> 
> If Cody can handle Dillashaw even half as impressively as he did Dom then perhaps he's the heir to McGregor's throne. Not saying he'll achieve the same heights or status as him but he's got all the ingredients to become a marquee attraction. Especially with WME-ING in his corner.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/1/2...ht-with-jose-aldo-next-wants-to-test-his-chin

Says he wants Aldo next. :trumpwoah

Dom looked the more flustered at the weigh in while Cody seemed very calm and assured. He can go as far as he wants imo. Just needs to keep working hard and focused. He seems a lot more intelligent than he is given credit for so that hopefully will not become a problem for him


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's a bit too soon to be talking up an Aldo fight but I admire the kid's ambition.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I'll steal Rowdy Yates’ template 

*Male fighter of the year*: Cody Garbrandt is a no-brainer for what he just achieved, but Cowboy also had a standout year. Changed division, finished all 4 of his fight against formidable opponents. Conor also deserves mention for doing huge business and making history.

*Female fighter of the year*: Amanda Nunes. Goes without saying. Main evented UFC 200, became champ and shut down two legends of the sport in dominant fashion.

*Fight of the year*: MacDonald vs Wonderboy at FN 89. Not quite as good as Lawler/MacDonald, but it was an amazing dogfight that marked the end of Rory MacDonald's chapter in the UFC

*Knockout of the year*: Woodley finishing Lawler quickly. 

*Submission of the year*: Miesha choking out Holms at the last minute. 

*Breakthrough fighter of the year*: Amanda Nunes

*Most improved fighter of the year*: Cowboy

*Comeback of the year*: The Karate Hottie Michelle Waterson (for me, anyway :smile2. but objectively it's Cruz. In terms of publicity it's Lesnar by far.

*Upset of the year*: Jon Jones destroying UFC 200 via 1st round KO

*Rivalry of the year*: Conor vs Nate

*Coach of the year*: Edmond. He's still employed by Rousey after killing her career, that's an amazing achievement.

*Event of the year*: UFC 199

*Crowd of the year*: 203 during the main event

*Walkout of the year*: CM Punk

*Promo of the year*: Cruz destroying TAM at the post-199 presser.

*Impact person of the year*: Khabib Nurmagomedov

*Story of the yea*r: UFC selling, of course. 

*Moment of the year*: Diaz shutting down Conor and stepping out of big brother's shadow

*Story to watch in 2017*: GSP's return to action

*2017 Male fighter of the year*: Khabib Nurmagomedov

*2017 Female fighter of the year*: Cris Cyborg


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816430706532315136





:lol

He actually looks not bad with a shaved head.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Bill Paxton said:


> :CENA
> 
> Thank you for enlightening me.  I had stopped watching wrestling during that era so I had no idea who he was.
> 
> I'll give him a chance.


It should have been Mauro Ranallo, but fucker signed with WWE last year I believe 

I'm with you on this one. Don't have a clue who he is, let's see how he does.

RIP Goldie!


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Bill Paxton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816430706532315136
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was expecting the bald look! Haha, still fair play.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bill Paxton said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816430706532315136
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like :theroon


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/1/3...suffered-broken-jaw-in-first-round-of-ufc-207 



> John Lineker suffered his first defeat as a bantamweight in the UFC against former champion T.J. Dillashaw at UFC 207 on Dec. 30, and will be sidelined from training from a while.
> 
> Lineker confirmed to MMA Fighting on Tuesday that he broke his jaw in the opening round, after being hit by a head kick in the first minute of the fight, but won’t need to undergo surgery. According to the Brazilian, doctors said he should be cleared to train in two to three months.
> 
> ...


That explains why he looked so hesitant compared to normal. What a tough little S.O.B that guy is


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

shaving it himself like a champ.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bill Paxton said:


> I can't wait to see Khalabib vs. Tony Henderson. :mj
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't of asked otherwise.


Don't forget Stopic vs Brock


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Don't forget *Stopic* vs Brock


That damn immigrant 

:tripsscust


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*Male fighter of the year:* Cody Garbrandt. Gave my reasons earlier in the thread. Other worthy nominees were Bisping, Stipe and Nunes

*Female fighter of the year:* Amanda Nunes, finishes the two most well known women in less than a round combined, my girl Joanna a close second

*Fight of the year:* Condit/Lawler, other nominees were Diaz/Conor II, Swanson/Choi, Ferguson/RDA

*Round of the year:* Woodley vs Wonderboy round 4. Incredible

*Knockout of the year:* Groovy Lando's spinning back kick, amazing

*Submission of the year:* Mackenzie Dern's gogoplata

*Breakthrough fighter of the year:* Cody Garbrandt

*Most improved fighter of the year:* Cerrone

*Comeback of the year:* Dominic Cruz

*Upset of the year:* Bisping knocking out Rockhold 

*Rivalry of the year:* Conor vs Nate

*Coach of the year:* Probs Coach Kavannagh

*Event of the year: *Ufc 205

*Crowd of the year:* 205 in New York

*Walkout of the year:* Nate's walkout at 202 

*Promo of the year:* Everything leading up to Mcgregor/Diaz II

*Impact person of the year:* Conor Mcgregor

*Story of the year:* Sale of the UFC

*Moment of the year: *Watching Bisping finally get a title shot and sparking Luke out cold

*Story to watch in 2017:* What futher changes WME makes to UFC 

*2017 Male fighter of the year:* Khabib

*2017 Female fighter of the year: *Joanna


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Guys, who's up for some projections/predictions? Always fun to look back at how right/wrong we have it.

*In 2017 I expect:* Chael to finally fight Wanderlei after handing Tito another L
Bisping to retire
Joana to retire
DC to retire
Khabib to become LW champ
St Pierre to fight... somewhere
CM Punk headlines UFC on Fox
Germaine de Randamie FW champ


*I hope:* Mousasi MW champ
Maia fights for WW title

Err I'm not thinking very outside the box so if anyone wants to add that'd be cool


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Garbrandt have everything to be a major star for a long time. I hope Dana took some good note


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Guys, who's up for some projections/predictions? Always fun to look back at how right/wrong we have it.
> 
> *In 2017 I expect:* Chael to finally fight Wanderlei after handing Tito another L
> Bisping to retire
> ...


I'll play, Sami

2017 predictions 
Cro Cop vs. Sliva happens in Japan and Cop wins and both men retire for good. 
Rumble KO's DC in the first minute to win the belt
Jones FINALLY gets his shit together and beats DC and sends his ass into retirement. 
Rumble KO's Jones
Nunes keeps the belt for the year via killing everyone in her path
Ronda retires and we never hear about her again
Cruz beats Cody to win the belt back
Might Mouse finally loses to a 1000-1 underdog and I win big. You said "think outside the box" 
Black Beast murks Browne, Hunt and Cain on his way to murking Stipe
Bisping's insane luck runs out and he loses to GAY JESUS :mj2
Conor KO's khabib in Russia and causes the worst riot the MMA world has ever seen. 
Pettis continues losing because in his words "they weren't real fights" and he ends up retiring. 
Meathead KO's Fedor (should really bet on that now that I think of it) 
Rothwell goes on another win streak only to get stopped by Bigfoot who then pisses hot. 
Speaking of pissing hot 2017 will see Aldo getting banned for 2 years because USADA finally got their shit together
Cockhold will return and fight Cowboy Cerone and get Head Kicked into retirement. 
And I'll FINALLY win a multi bet and everyone in this thread will congratulate me :mj2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Male fighter of the year:* Michael Bisping. Forget people discrediting his wins, fact is after being the perrenial runner up and always being almost there he finally got those big wins. He beat the GOAT, he won the Title and avenged a loss, and then he avenged his worst loss ever in a FOTY candidate. Conor is my runner up. 

*Female fighter of the year:* Joanna Jedrzejczyk. Showing her some love. Nunes had the bigger year as far as high profile wins go, beating the #2 and #1 of her division back to back. But Joanna was on a tear as well, its just that she was already Champion. She clearly beat the woman who had previously given her a really close 50/50 fight, and then outclassed a fellow Polish kickboxer, showing that her striking ability in MMA isn't just above the MMA standards but still at a high level regardless.

*Fight of the year:* Conor vs Nate II. When Conor turned it back on in the 4th after he had started to fade in the 2nd and 3rd; epic. And it was just a real back and forth war where both guys gave it all they had.

*Round of the year:* Woodley vs Wonderboy round 4. By all rights Wonderboy should have been finished twice in that round, anyone else would have been. But he survived and ended the round on top.

*Knockout of the year:* Rumble absolutely murdering Glover.

*Submission of the year:* Nate tapping out Conor. With Maia just raping Condit in the first and Mackenzie Dern's slick as gogoplata right behind. High level BJJ is beautiful to watch.

*Breakthrough fighter of the year:* Cody Garbrandt. Unranked at the start of the year, spent most of the year smashing cans, then showed talent that defied everything about him to outclass Dominic Cruz in every way.

*Most improved fighter of the year:* Michael Bisping. His striking is smoother than ever.

*Comeback of the year:* Dominic Cruz. Finally got to come back uninterrupted and reminded us all of how great he is.

*Upset of the year:* Bisping knocking out Rockhold and turning him into Rocksalt.

*Rivalry of the year:* Easily Conor vs Nate.

*Coach of the year:* Jason Parillo, Bisping's coach. Cyborg and Woodleys(?) as well I think. Severly underrated because he stays away from the media and attention. Gangsta as fuck when Bisping won though: 





*Event of the year:* Gotta be UFC 205.

*Crowd of the year:* Again has to be UFC 205.

*Walkout of the year:* None stand out to me at all. 

*Promo of the year:* That movie style Rousey hype package for 207, or for like in cage promos: Conro after dismantling Eddie and dropping a couple of what will be immortal quotes.

*Impact person of the year:* Conor Mcgregor

*Story of the year:* Bisping finally putting it all together and getting three huge wins.

*Moment of the year:* Bisping coming in off two weeks notice tops and KOing Rockhold in the first.

*Story to watch in 2017:* Whatever the hell Conor does. And how many more Interim Titles we get. 

*2017 Male fighter of the year:* Conor McGregor.

*2017 Female fighter of the year:* Joanna Jedzejczyk.

*And some 2017 Predictions:*
Cain suffers two fight cancelling injuries in 2017.
DC suffers one inury.
Rockhold suffers one injury as well.
Kahbib goes down injured a week out from the Conor fight in Russia.
We get no less than three more Interim Titles.
Ronda returns once again and armbars a bitch.
Bisping beats Yoel.
Rockhold and Weidman keep crying about Bisping being Champion.
Cruz wins his Title back in a split decision.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*ESPN's Fighter of the Year* - Michael Bisping

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18402220/2016-fighter-year-michael-bisping-ufc-mma

*MMA Junkie's Fighter of the Year* - Cody Garbrandt

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/01/mmajunkies-2016-fighter-of-the-year-cody-garbrandt-1










Don't have a problem with either guy winning.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

No Love showing Love roud

for 2017 i just hope to see great fights and they are going to stop the interim belts party bs... Cain retiring would not be a surprise too


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Weird large veins in her arms. Would not bang. :mj


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

BornBad said:


> Garbrandt have everything to be a major star for a long time. I hope Dana took some good note


He doesn't have enough interesting rivals imo. It's a rarely mentioned ingredient in Conor's rise to fame, which is the standard of fighters around him for him to feud with. Does Cody have that kind of thing? I don't mean to reach Conor's level of stardom, but enough to reach something worthy of the name.

The diddymen need excitement and interesting match-ups way more than the heavier divisions.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/1/4/14168746/brock-lesnar-suspended-by-usada-for-one-year-in-doping-case

Brock Lesnar eligible to return in July after only being suspended for a year by USADA. I can't wait to see Mark Hunt's reaction to this news.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Make him fight :jonjones


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Make him fight :jonjones


That might break the 2 million barrier. :vince$


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Make him fight :jonjones



Contrary to popular belief, Brock is not a dumbass.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Ronda will quietly retire similar to Prince Naseem Hamed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:hmm:

*Male fighter of the year*: Michael Bisping

*Female fighter of the year*: Amanda Nunes

*Fight of the year*: Cub Swanson vs. Choi Doo-ho

*Round of the year*: Swanson vs. Choi Round 2

*Knockout of the year*: Rumble Johnson knocking Glover Teixeira out at UFC 202 in such a quick and devastating manner.

*Submission of the year*: Miesha Tate sinking in that last minute rear naked choke on Holly Holm at UFC 200 to finally clinch the Bantamweight title.

*Breakthrough fighter of the year*: Cody Garbrandt

*Most improved fighter of the year*: Donald Cerrone

*Comeback of the year*: Dominic Cruz

*Upset of the year*: Michael Bisping showing Luke Rockhold why you should never underestimate an opponent at UFC 199. :ken

*Rivalry of the year*: Dominick Cruz vs. Team Alpha Male

*Coach of the year*: John Kavanagh

*Event of the year*: UFC 205

*Crowd of the year*: The New York crowd for UFC 205.

*Walkout of the year*: Urijah Faber's hometown swansong on Dec 17th. :mj2

*Promo of the year*: " I am not surprised Motherfuckers!"

*Impact person of the year*: Nate Diaz

*Story of the year*: The UFC being sold for $4 billion.

*Moment of the year*: Watching Michael Bisping knockout Luke Rockhold and finally achieve his dream.

*Story to watch in 2017*: Unions and free agency.

*2017 Male fighter of the year*: Gegard Mousasi

*2017 Female fighter of the year*: Michelle Waterson

*2017 Predictions*

Gegard Mousasi will win the UFC Middleweight Title.
Jon Jones will get knocked out by Rumble.
Bellator will sign GSP.
CM Punk will win a fight.
Joe Rogan will step down as a UFC commentator.
Junior Dos Santos will reclaim his UFC Heavyweight Crown.
Demian Maia will win the UFC Welterweight Title.
Tony Ferguson will defeat both Khabib and Conor McGregor.
Nate & Nick Diaz won't fight all year.

Watch these predictions come back to bite me on the ass. :mj4


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

> Tony Ferguson will defeat both Khabib and Conor McGregor.


Goose bumps reading this. I need a lightweight ME bout announcement already


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> :hmm:
> 
> *Male fighter of the year*: Michael Bisping
> 
> ...


Oh, i forgot about Damien and the scary streak he's been on for 3 and half years. I'll agree with this prediction and ill add it come when he chokes Tyrone out in 50 seconds. 

JDS's brain is mush the only thing he's winning is early retirement after Struve uses his reach to put him to sleep.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Predictions for UFC
1 Connor fights one fight this year as he knocks out Diaz to end the trilogy.
2 CM Punk retires after losing to another young rookie fighter.
3 Bethe ,Evil Eye and other lower female fighters are released for younger talent.
4 Junior Dos Santos wins the heavyweight title from Stipe.
5 Todd Grisham is released from announcing and the hunt begins for another announcer.
6 Brock fights again against another gatekeeper
7 Ronda quietly retires
8 TUF is finally cancelled and replaced with looking for a fighter
9 Jones beats DC for the light heavyweight title
10 UFC starts negotiating with other networks for a deal.

Bellator
1 Royce Gracie fights against Pat Miletich
2 The winner of Meathead vs Fedor fights Bobby Lashley for the vacant Bellator heavyweight title
3 Half of women cut by the UFC are signed by Bellator.
4 The winner of Cheal vs Tito fights Rampage.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Donnie said:


> JDS's brain is mush the only thing he's winning is early retirement after Struve uses his reach to put him to sleep.


Do I sense a forum bet upon the horizon?


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> Do I sense a forum bet upon the horizon?


Given how awful all of my bets have gone these past few months, and the fact I can't help myself i'll take the bet, Blackbeard. 

Winner picks loser's sig for a week.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Given how awful all of my bets have gone these past few months, and the fact I can't help myself i'll take the bet, Blackbeard.
> 
> Winner picks loser's sig for a week.


:hmm:

Throw in Avi's as well and you've got yourself a deal! :chrisholly


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Throw in Avi's as well and you've got yourself a deal! :chrisholly


Done!

JDS is probably going to kill Struve because LOLDONNIELOSES


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


>


Is this for real? Did the _UFC_ finally agree to Hunt's wacky terms or just offer him a boatload of cash?

And that's not going to be _UFC_ 209's main event is it? It needs to be Khalib vs. Tony Henderson. unk3



Donnie said:


> Done!
> 
> JDS is probably going to kill Struve because LOLDONNIELOSES


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> Is this for real? Did the _UFC_ finally agree to Hunt's wacky terms or just offer him a boatload of cash?
> 
> And that's not going to be _UFC_ 209's main event is it? It needs to be Khalib vs. Tony Henderson. unk3


Oh that's fucking gross! When I win and I will win mj2) Feet are going in your sig and av.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Nunes stating what most of us have been thinking for a while:



> "I Trained Way Harder For The Miesha Tate Fight. Ronda Rousey Is Overrated"


http://www.tmz.com/2017/01/04/amanda-nunes-ronda-rousey-overrated/


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

She's only overrated by the idiots that thought she could legitimately beat high-level male fighters back in her prime years. As a striker she's pretty bad, but her Judo is undeniable. When Ronda takes you down her chances of fucking you up are extremely likely. I still consider her a top 5 bantam even with her back-to-back embarrassing losses. Best female fighter ever? Probably won't even be in the conversation 3 years from now, but she's certainly the most successful.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

She should calm down. She only smashed both Tate/Rousey to begin with because she killed them early. I feel like the book is already out on beating Nunes by making her fight deeper. Just that Miesha/Ronda are both washed, so they weren't going to do it. And that's pretty much it as there is no rest of the division. Nunes is running her mouth on Ronda despite basically being in the same spot as Ronda was years ago, being better than a bunch of nobodies until the division catches up with you.

And yeah, nobody had any illusions about Ronda the fighter. Just the media. Like calling her the greatest female athlete in history and shit :lmao That was always embarrassing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Its ridiculous how suddenly many are labeling Ronda a can with no skills who never beat anyone or did anything. Yeah her striking sucks but she still carved through the best women's fighters for 12 fights prior to her losses. Yeah the hype went out of control with her, but having subpar striking doesn't change the fact she was able to do what she did for so long, and looked unstoppable. Its not like she won a coupe of fights and had people going "ZOMG she's the GOAT". She destroyed everyone she fought with ease.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Bill Paxton said:


> Is this for real? Did the _UFC_ finally agree to Hunt's wacky terms or just offer him a boatload of cash?
> 
> And that's not going to be _UFC_ 209's main event is it? It needs to be Khalib vs. Tony Henderson. unk3


The Women's 145 belt is the main event I think at the moment


----------



## Paul Hendricks (Sep 30, 2016)

*Any UFC fans here? Interview with Cody Garbrandt and Amanda Nunes*

Any MMA, UFC fans here?
I've found some interesting interview and want to share it with you:
UFC Unfiltered Podcast Episode 58 - Cody Garbrandt and Amanda Nunes





01/05/16 UFC Bantamweight champions Cody Garbrandt and Amanda Nunes both call in to discuss their UFC 207 title fights on today's episode. First, Amanda talks about her first title defense against Ronda Rousey, Edmond Tarverdyan as a coach, her beef with Cat Zingano, training with her girlfriend Nina Ansaroff for her upcoming fight, and more. Then, Cody Garbrandt joins the guys to talk about executing his gameplan against Domnick Cruz, enjoying putting a five round beating on him, a potential matchup with TJ Dillashaw, and coughing up a balloon.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> The Women's 145 belt is the main event I think at the moment


Women's 145 is on 208 

:jericho2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Bill Paxton said:


> Is this for real? Did the _UFC_ finally agree to Hunt's wacky terms or just offer him a boatload of cash?
> 
> And that's not going to be _UFC_ 209's main event is it? It needs to be Khalib vs. Tony Henderson. unk3


I'd guess they offered him a boatload of cash. In theory, Hunt's terms would be a great thing to stamp out cheating by having the harshest penalty for it possible, outside of a multi-year suspension. But it'd be a hard thing to implement for the simple fact that there's been plenty of cases lately of failed drug tests, and the fighter clearing his name due to a tainted sample/issue with supplements etc.

It's only ever been about money to Hunt anyway. Before the fight, Hunt was saying, "I don't care that he's juiced, I'll still knock him out." Plus he never had the animosity towards Mir and Bigfoot that he showed towards Brock. I think Hunt was just looking for a way to take a huge payday from a superstar of Brock's calibre. I'm not saying he's wrong in any of it, just that it's a bit convenient that he doesn't care that much if he wins the fight, and it seems like a thing where he's salty because Brock got a huge payday and took a shortcut. It's a cash grab way more than a moral objection to juicing, otherwise Hunt would have been going on about this stuff for years.

I really like Hunt, he reps Aus/NZ and has been in some great fights, but he's painted himself in a bad light when fans have brought up the above points to them, and he starts ranting, "Fight me bitch boi, you little steroid loving gay boi". It's so OTT you'd think it was some parody account, but no, it's 100% him on Facebook.

Anyway, they're not getting away with a fight like that as the main event of a numbered show, not in the current climate of a dozen titles, champs always calling for super fights, Anderson Silva a quick call away, and they just need the right number ($) for a GSP or Diaz fight. Overeem vs. Hunt gets a little poster because it's from Main Event, the Aussie PPV provider.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Perhaps this has been covered in here already, but has anyone heard that Todd Grisham is joining the commentary booth for Penn vs Yair card?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> The Women's 145 belt is the main event I think at the moment





Jaxx said:


> Women's 145 is on 208












209's going to go ahead with neither of the Diaz Bros. :francis

Come on Nick, stop turning down all these fights!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

If Holm wins the title at 208, I wonder if she goes back down to 135 to challenge Nunes for the title. I think Holm matches up well with her and has a good shot at beating her and becoming the first female in the UFC to hold two titles simultaneously.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> If Holm wins the title at 208, I wonder if she goes back down to 135 to challenge Nunes for the title.


Had Honda won I am in no doubt that a rematch between those two would of been next.

It's certainly a possibility. Although I would hope that the Pena vs. Schevchenko winner gets a title shot first.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Bill Paxton said:


> Had Honda won I am in no doubt that a rematch between those two would of been next.
> 
> It's certainly a possibility. *Although I would hope that the Pena vs. Schevchenko winner gets a title shot first*.


That's the most probable scenario. I expect Schevchenko to beat Pena, and I think she matches up very well vs Nunes too. Schevchenko is likely the next 135 champion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Bellator* will soon *make a bid* for one high-profile UFC free agent. But its interest in another apparently has waned.
> 
> The Viacom-owned promotion will make light heavyweight *Ryan Bader* (22-5 MMA, 15-5 UFC) an offer within the next two weeks, according to a senior Bellator official.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/01/bellator-bidding-for-ufc-free-agent-and-tuf-winner-ryan-bader-but-not-lorenz-larkin

Larkin must be asking for dat Rory MacDonald money.









If _Bellator_ sign Ryand Bader the _UFC_'s Light Heavyweight division will become pretty poor. It's already in a bad shape as it is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Male fighter of the year*: Michael Bisping

*Female fighter of the year*: Amanda Nunes

*Fight of the year*: Lawler vs Condit

*Round of the year*: McGregor vs Diaz 1 round 2

*Knockout of the year*: Stipe on Overeem

*Submission of the year*: Nunes on Tate, she stole her soul 

*Breakthrough fighter of the year*: Cody Garbrandt

*Most improved fighter of the year*:

Derrick Lewis has quietly made himself a top 10 guy, who would of thought when Meathead and Shawn Jordan were KOing him

*Comeback of the year*: Dominic Cruz

*Upset of the year*: Michael Bisping on Rockhold

*Rivalry of the year*: Ronda vs Hardcore MMA fans and media

*Coach of the year*: John Kavanagh

*Event of the year*: UFC 206

*Crowd of the year*: Cleveland crowd for 203

*Walkout of the year*: Ronda's only walkout.

*Promo of the year*: Teruto Ishihara UFN: Rodriguez vs Caceres

Dude shouted out all his salt lake city bitches then took this picture later 












*Impact person of the year*: Conor McGregor

*Story of the year*: Where's Ronda

*Moment of the year*: Stipe "I'm a champion argghhhh"

*Story to watch in 2017*: Conor vs UFC

*2017 Male fighter of the year*: Michael Bisping

*2017 Female fighter of the year*: Angela Hill

*2017 Predictions*

Jon Jones goes to heavyweight 

Cain retires due to injury

Punk wins a fight (against a can)

Brock vs Hunt 2 goes the same way

Woodley loses title to Cowboy

Ronda returns against a Jessica Eye level talent

Dana tells random lie

Amanda Nunes goes up to 145lb 


[/QUOTE]



Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

^^^Solid picks.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817123594333396992
Way higher than I anticipated. Honda's star hadn't dwindled at all.

*MEDIA BLACKOUTS FOR EVERYONE!!!*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> ^^^Solid picks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And people still questioned her drawing power only last week :lmao

They should let Nunes headline a PPV against Pena or somebody like that then people might start to realise why all the build up and promos to 207 was Ronda heavy


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If only she had returned and fought a couple warm up fights like Dom had after coming back. Her name alone equals buys, no title required. Hell, no media required. I just wished she would have won.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

She had that one last pop in her. She's done as a legit draw after that fight though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> That's the most probable scenario. I expect Schevchenko to beat Pena, and I think she matches up very well vs Nunes too. Schevchenko is likely the next 135 champion.


Nunes beat Shevchenko just 2 fights ago.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

SonoShion said:


> Nunes beat Shevchenko just 2 fights ago.


It would be a 5 round fight this time around. Shevchenko outlasts her easily in that scenario.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't know if she could be a successful champ; she's so small. I'd love to see a 125 division ruled by her and eventually she'll give Joanna another go after she whooped her ass thrice already :mj


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817087415005245440
White Knight Cat :mj


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bill Paxton said:


> ^^^Solid picks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not surprising to me. Of note, getting sick of the people trying to shred Ronda's impact and legacy because of the last two fights... surprising to see a few fighters in that fray. I understand the fans, being that fans are always fickle and pretty stupid, but any fighter, especially female, should be thanking Ronda every day that they have any ability to get money in the UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mj


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817101733432147969











SonoShion said:


> Nunes beat Shevchenko just 2 fights ago.


She gassed pretty badly in the fight though. I'd be curious to see what would happen with the extra two rounds.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Cat hasn't won a fight in 28 months. I know she had some injuries and personal shit, but still. She needs a few wins before getting a title shot. Thankfully for her, women's 135 is pretty thin.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> And people still questioned her drawing power only last week :lmao
> 
> They should let Nunes headline a PPV against Pena or somebody like that then people might start to realise why all the build up and promos to 207 was Ronda heavy



Who the fuck questioned Ronda's ability to draw? I certainly didn't and I don't know anybody who thought that PPV would tank. I just called bullshit when people started talking about "oh, this is trending to break the PPV record". We've heard that so many times, it's usually bullshit and surprise, surprise, it was bullshit once again.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Who the fuck questioned Ronda's ability to draw? I certainly didn't and I don't know anybody who thought that PPV would tank.


You was claiming for weeks how much Dana had fucked up not promoting Nunes and how Rondas media block was such a bad idea business wise



BornBad said:


> Dana White is such a pussy and Ronda is unprofessional ruining all the hype for the event runing from the media who don't lick her ass.
> 
> The buyrates of the PPV are going to be awfull with such poor promotion





ShadowKiller said:


> Nunes gets PPV points, a shame the buys probably won't cross 1m





KC Armstrong said:


> Actually, no, from a business perspective it doesn't make sense not to promote a huge PPV fight.



The fight did not need promoting. Nobody gives a toss about Nunes so Rondas media block did not affect anything. All the UFC had to do was promote the fact that Ronda was fighting and it would sell. So it proved


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If Amanda kills winner of Valentina/Pena then I could see Cat getting hot-shotted to a title shot after, provided she wins a fight in between. Who else is there? Let alone someone with a decisive win over the chick who just KILLED the two biggest names in the game. Then Amanda could brag about beating the holy trinity of women's MMA, Cat-Miesha-Ronda should she beat Cat.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Bill Paxton said:


> She gassed pretty badly in the fight though. I'd be curious to see what would happen with the extra two rounds.


So it is guaranteed the fight to go exactly like it went + 2 rounds? :mj


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Michael 'buddeh' Bisping

:booklel

Fuck this fight ever happening though.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Not interested in this card at all.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Not surprising to me. Of note, getting sick of the people trying to shred Ronda's impact and legacy because of the last two fights... surprising to see a few fighters in that fray. I understand the fans, being that fans are always fickle and pretty stupid, but any fighter, especially female, should be thanking Ronda every day that they have any ability to get money in the UFC.


The only unintelligent people are the ones who still refuse to accept the fact that Ronda was extremely overrated and that she succeeded in a division that was still evolving at the time. Once her competition got significantly better, her weaknesses and one dimensionality were exposed. Her level of striking can't even be called amateur. It's as if she has never sparred in her life.

The fighters, who know a lot more about the sport than fangirls like you, are 100% right.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The only unintelligent people are the ones who still refuse to accept the fact that Ronda was extremely overrated and that she succeeded in a division that was still evolving at the time. Once her competition got significantly better, her weaknesses and one dimensionality were exposed. Her level of striking can't even be called amateur. It's as if she has never sparred in her life.
> 
> The fighters, who know a lot more about the sport than fangirls like you, are 100% right.


Did you even read what you were responding to before pulling bullshit out of your ass? Her IMPACT and LEGACY. You can think whatever you want of her fighting skills, even though some of the best fighters around think she is still one of the best, but you can't deny her impact and that she is the Roy Gracie of the women's division. But keep on your hate paraded and calling people unintelligent while completely missing the original point and proving you are the one with issues here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Not interested in this card at all.


It's such bull shit. Like why in the world would you ever start a 145 division without Cyborg. Why would Holly Holm be fighting for the belt coming off of 2 losses. Cyborg should have been in the original title fight plan, and the division should have been scrapped the moment that Cyborg. At this point it makes more sense to make a 125lb division than a featherweight if they don't have Cyborg

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Did you even read what you were responding to before pulling bullshit out of your ass? Her IMPACT and LEGACY. You can think whatever you want of her fighting skills, even though some of the best fighters around think she is still one of the best, but you can't deny her impact and that she is the Roy Gracie of the women's division. But keep on your hate paraded and calling people unintelligent while completely missing the original point and proving you are the one with issues here.


Her impact and legacy had to do with the UFC promoting her far more than any female in the history of the sport and selecting the best possible match ups for her so she would look dominant. 

She's great at Judo and at PR. Embarrassingly horrendous at everything else.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Shogun is back in the mix fellas! March 11th he's gonna slug it out with Gian Villante! :mark:

I'm tired of seeing overrated Ronda everywhere. We should be concentrating on people who actually show up on our television screens and bang it out like Shogun and Gian, Joe Lauzon coming up, Bj Penn. Cerrone vs Masvidal, Arvloski! Shit there some fun tilts coming up


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Her impact and legacy had to do with the UFC promoting her far more than any female in the history of the sport and selecting the best possible match ups for her so she would look dominant.
> 
> She's great at Judo and at PR. Embarrassingly horrendous at everything else.



Just take one moment to think about this without your ridiculous hatred and you'll see your points are absolute nonsense. She popularised the women's division and made it possible for it to make tons of money... and you are arguing about being overrated still. You aren't even talking about her god damned impact and legacy. You are simply ranting about how the UFC did their best to rig the game in her favour. That still has nothing to do with her bloody impact. 

Christ, the Ronda haters are beyond reason it seems.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> It's such bull shit. Like why in the world would you ever start a 145 division without Cyborg. Why would Holly Holm be fighting for the belt coming off of 2 losses. Cyborg should have been in the original title fight plan, and the division should have been scrapped the moment that Cyborg. At this point it makes more sense to make a 125lb division than a featherweight if they don't have Cyborg
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


*Because Ronda was supposed to win and beat the winner to make Dana's willy explode. I mean everyone sees through the division and I don't making the fight a title fight means much to a significant amount of people but the idea that it's bullshit because Cyborg wasn't chosen to be in the fight is daft because she was offered the fight but said she couldn't make weight in time for 208 because she shouldn't really be fighting even at 145. Plus she's a dirty rotten cheating scoundrel. And Brazilian too. There shouldn't be a division period with or without Cyborg. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Because Ronda was supposed to win and beat the winner to make Dana's willy explode. I mean everyone sees through the division and I don't making the fight a title fight means much to a significant amount of people but the idea that it's bullshit because Cyborg wasn't chosen to be in the fight is daft because she was offered the fight but said she couldn't make weight in time for 208 because she shouldn't really be fighting even at 145. Plus she's a dirty rotten cheating scoundrel. And Brazilian too. There shouldn't be a division period with or without Cyborg. *


It's obvious Ronda vs Holly (or Cyborg had she not screwed up) was the hopeful endgame. My point is they should have not made the division without Cyborg because Cyborg is the division. If she wasn't ready hold it off a month or don't do it. Whether she's a dirty cheat or not is irrelevant to the fact that Cyborg is the women's 145b division. It would of been like them starting a 145lb men's division during the WEC days but not bringing over Aldo and the other top guys.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> Just take one moment to think about this without your ridiculous hatred and you'll see your points are absolute nonsense. She popularised the women's division and made it possible for it to make tons of money... and you are arguing about being overrated still. You aren't even talking about her god damned impact and legacy. You are simply ranting about how the UFC did their best to rig the game in her favour. That still has nothing to do with her bloody impact.
> 
> Christ, the Ronda haters are beyond reason it seems.


Plenty of other women could have made the same impact, or even bigger, with the same backing of the UFC. Take any English speaking woman, give her the best possible stylistic match ups, and promote the hell out of her, and you'll have another huge star on your hands.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Plenty of other women could have made the same impact, or even bigger, with the same backing of the UFC. Take any English speaking woman, give her the best possible stylistic match ups, and promote the hell out of her, and you'll have another huge star on your hands.


If you actually believe that... there are intangibles that determine who draws an audience, not just "stick X in here AND POOF! STAR!". If it were that easy, Vince wouldn't be struggling to recreate Hogan all these years later and Dana would have a line of superstars lined up and ready to go to keep the UFC selling 2 million PPVs every month..... o right, he doesn't because that isn't how reality works. 

Ronda was special, despite your obsessive need to say otherwise. It's the same thing with Connor. There are just some people that draw attention that others can't. So no, just picking some random woman that could speak English and rig the fights would not actually have had the same impact. 

Please, at least come up with one good reason to discount Ronda's impact and legacy. One.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kabraxal said:


> If you actually believe that... there are intangibles that determine who draws an audience, not just "stick X in here AND POOF! STAR!". If it were that easy, Vince wouldn't be struggling to recreate Hogan all these years later and Dana would have a line of superstars lined up and ready to go to keep the UFC selling 2 million PPVs every month..... o right, he doesn't because that isn't how reality works.
> 
> Ronda was special, despite your obsessive need to say otherwise. It's the same thing with Connor. There are just some people that draw attention that others can't. So no, just picking some random woman that could speak English and rig the fights would not actually have had the same impact.
> 
> Please, at least come up with one good reason to discount Ronda's impact. One.


There's something special about Conor. He's charismatic and he can promote fights unlike any current fighter not named Floyd Mayweather. 

There's nothing special about Ronda. She's very good at PR, but she doesn't stand out in the same way Conor does. Not even close.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> There's something special about Conor. He's charismatic and he can promote fights unlike any current fighter not named Floyd Mayweather.
> 
> There's nothing special about Ronda. She's very good at PR, but she doesn't stand out in the same way Conor does. Not even close.


Wow. Just wow. You are just flat out wrong.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817448579140698112
Is RDA big enough to compete at Welterweight? :hmm:



SonoShion said:


> So it is guaranteed the fight to go exactly like it went + 2 rounds?


Well unless Valentina Shevchenko has drastically declined overnight it's a very strong possibility IMO.

Unlike Miesha Tate and Honda she's got a legit Muay Thai, Kickboxing and Boxing background. So she's aware of how to actually slip and dodge Nunes shots, not block them with her face. Obviously Amanda is more than just an all out striker but my point is Shevchenko's unlikely to get worked over on the feet like those two did. I mean she did just handle an ex professional boxer quite easily.

This is putting the cart before the horse though, lets wait and see how the Juliana Pena fight turns out first.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Jacare vs Tim Boetsch added to 208. Not exactly the fight I thought Jacare would have next, seems like they're desperated for big names to be put on the card.

Ps how do I copy tweets into my posts?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Jacare vs Tim Boetsch added to 208.


Huh, that's a bit of a step back for Jacare. Oh well, at least they're continuing to add to 208.



Jaxx said:


> Ps how do I copy tweets into my posts?


Click on a tweet and only copy the digits. Then paste the digits in between the tweet thingy.

If that doesn't make sense then just quote my comment and you'll see what I mean. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817460310865039361


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> It's such bull shit. Like why in the world would you ever start a 145 division without Cyborg. Why would Holly Holm be fighting for the belt coming off of 2 losses. Cyborg should have been in the original title fight plan, and the division should have been scrapped the moment that Cyborg. At this point it makes more sense to make a 125lb division than a featherweight if they don't have Cyborg
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Already been explained, she turned down two title fights because she wasn't able to make the weight. SO it raised suspicion and then she failed a USADA test, nothing they can do


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bill Paxton said:


> Huh, that's a bit of a step back for Jacare. Oh well, at least they're continuing to add to 208.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel like an idiot but I can't find the digits, what do I do specifically to get the digits?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Feel like an idiot but I can't find the digits, what do I do specifically to get the digits?


It's in the twitter link at the end of the URL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Already been explained, she turned down two title fights because she wasn't able to make the weight. SO it raised suspicion and then she failed a USADA test, nothing they can do


I know she turned it down and I know she failed. My point is still she's the division starting without her is nonsense. Especially with Holly on a loss. Just give her the same fight at bantamweight, see if she can rebuild. Nobody is about to pay to see 2 loss streak Holly and an unknown fighter, for a brand new belt. How do you sell that, " hey remember hey remember Holly and how she beat Ronda. Well since then she's been choked out and out struck, but she's fighting for a title. " No Cyborg no need for 145 she sells that division, call an audible.


Even with their new "let's just make belts" mentality okay you want to make another women's belt do flyweight. At least there you can have someone like Andrade at a comfortable weight, maybe a young prospect like Paige fighting more decent. You have a logical next step for Joanna who they want to use to go to Poland anyway. Not to mention more useful fighters in Invicta and esle where than 145.

The 145 division is bull shit the UFC and Cyborg both fucked up.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The problem is there's now uncertainty as to when Cyborg will be able to return, they have to go ahead without her now. Plus I imagine 208 lacking a significant headliner really forced their hand to create the division this early.

Maybe the plan was always to do this straight after 207. Ride the Ronda Rousey hype wave and garner attention for the new division.

All just speculation of course. :justsayin



Jaxx said:


> Feel like an idiot but I can't find the digits, what do I do specifically to get the digits?





Machiavelli said:


> It's in the twitter link at the end of the URL


I probably should of specified that part more clearly. My bad. :doh


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Dana most definitely wanted Ronda to beat Nunes, then move up to challenge Holly or Cyborg for the new division. No doubt about it. That storyline was never going to work out, because Holly has to win too, and she could be washed herself. Ronda/Holly II would have done fucking huge business.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Godway said:


> Dana most definitely wanted Ronda to beat Nunes, then move up to challenge Holly or Cyborg for the new division. No doubt about it. That storyline was never going to work out, because Holly has to win too, and she could be washed herself. Ronda/Holly II would have done fucking huge business.


He is probably panicking now since he really doesn't have many major draws left in the division... Meisha retired. Ronda is probably gone. Holm has to win or that new belt really isn't going to mean anything (still quite meaningless anyway). Cyborg has never been a huge draw and her constant issues only make it harder to build anything around her. 

Who is left for Dana? Zingano, who isn't a huge draw. Van Zant, who has some appeal but isn't anything special. Nunes? I mean, these are the only three names that seem to have any sort of cache with the main stream public but that is still pushing the definition of awareness. 

But this isn't just a women's division problem... while buys are currently high for the UFC, they don't have a lot of mainstream names that are signed or capable of a fight that will produce interest by themselves. I think we are a bit more skewed being a little more "hardcore" than the typical fan so we see "stars" when there were actually very few stars in the UFC.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They should could cut Cyborg. She's a freakshow and horrendous for PR.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> It's in the twitter link at the end of the URL


:tucky



Bill Paxton said:


> The problem is there's now uncertainty as to when Cyborg will be able to return, they have to go ahead without her now. Plus I imagine 208 lacking a significant headliner really forced their hand to create the division this early.
> 
> Maybe the plan was always to do this straight after 207. Ride the Ronda Rousey hype wave and garner attention for the new division.
> 
> ...



Don't let it happen again buddeh


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

free win for Jacare


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> *How did an agreement to be Rousey's sparring partner for her last camp come together?*
> 
> I actually talked to Ronda the night of the weigh-ins in New York [before UFC 205]. I bumped into Ronda and she asked if she could contact me and bring me out for some work. I've been out to Los Angeles to see her and [teammate] Shayna Baszler before. A lot of us are friends outside the Octagon. I'm always up for challenges. Everybody brings something new to the table. It was definitely a solid experience.
> 
> ...


Most mentally weak and sensitive athlete ever.

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18421274/ufc-bantamweight-raquel-pennington-injured-shoulder-sparring-ronda-rousey-mma


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I like how they turned that interview with Pennington, who's coming off like the best year of her life, into Ronda Rousey questions by the end. 

Is it really that strange to sign a non-disclosure agreement after sparring with a pro fighter? You could reveal things that would move the line in Vegas otherwise. Now that the fight is over it's a little strange that you're not allowed to say anything other than "It was solid" though :lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jacare would do well to just Demian Maia his way through the Boetsch fight. He's underrated and crafty on the feet.


SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Her impact and legacy had to do with the UFC promoting her far more than any female in the history of the sport and selecting the best possible match ups for her so she would look dominant.
> 
> She's great at Judo and at PR. Embarrassingly horrendous at everything else.


Any matchup is a best possible matchup when your opponents are C- level talents.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817615620078387200PLEASE BE KHABIB PLEASE BE KHABIB PLEASE BE KHABIB


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

RKing85 said:


> free win for Jacare


I'm pulling for Boetsch here.

Fan of both, but more a fan of Boetsch, and he has been so up and down in the UFC. If he pulls this win off, incredible, and he most certainly can. He has great power that can knock anyone out.

It's like Jacare gets him down early though and submits him, like Thales did (although Tim was winning that fight until the takedown).


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So they've finally come to an agreement with Tony Ferguson then? :YES


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817804280178573313









I would prefer Demian Maia to get his title shot next but eh, I can't complain too much.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817806834383933443


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/817607272213848066
I'll miss you, Mike. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seriously go back and watch the Nunes/Rousey fight ending, listen to the way he shouts "JUST LIKE THAT" you can tell he gave it his all. :mj2


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Godway said:


> I like how they turned that interview with Pennington, who's coming off like the best year of her life, into Ronda Rousey questions by the end.
> 
> Is it really that strange to sign a non-disclosure agreement after sparring *with a pro fighter? *


Ronda is not really what people can call a pro after the way she acted the last 14 months. 

She have enough money to get the best coachs and training in the best academy in the world but she rather sticking with Edmond and nobody in her entourage had the balls to tell her she was going straight to a wall. 

Also her attitude of old washed Diva during the promo of the PPV was a pain in the ass.... " no press conference, no i don't want doing embedded, no open workout too... i go to the weight in then storm to the stage " all that wrestling circus to get the beating of year


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

As much as I want Nick Diaz on 209 if they can pull off Woodley/Wonderboy and Khabib/Ferguson that is a hell of a PPV. Still though, I'm not sure why they don't get Nick on the card, forget about Nate he's not fighting anyone but Conor.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Double main event cards in 2017 isn't a very clever idea. *


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

seabs said:


> *Double main event cards in 2017 isn't a very clever idea. *


Why not?

209 looks promising. They should load it up with more goodness so I can order it. :sk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm guessing he saying because f the lack of big draws in 2017, so they should spread out the big fights across different events. But at the same time I heard they're cutting down the number of shows this year, so it should even out anyway. 



Personally I'd love to see Khabib/Tony and Woodley/Wonderboy on the same card :mark:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They're gonna really struggle for good main events this year. Just look at 208. Khabib/Ferguson and Woodly/Thompson are arguably the two biggest fights they have on their hands in the forseeable future so why get just one buy from the people who would pay to see both. Which is a big number. They should have saved Cruz/Cody for 208 really because I bet that would have done a nice buyrate by itself. 2016 was massive but really they need every year to be at least as good as that until a new TV deal helps offset some of that. And with no Ronda and likely no Conor until at best the last quarter of the year they need to be maximising the return on absolutely everything. I don't see them running significantly less events either because that doesn't really solve the debt problem. *


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BornBad said:


> Ronda is not really what people can call a pro after the way she acted the last 14 months.


2 losses and a year of refusing to do interviews with mma media and now she should not be classed as a pro :lmao

Honestly the hate towards this girl is absolutely ridiculous



seabs said:


> *They're gonna really struggle for good main events this year. Just look at 208. Khabib/Ferguson and Woodly/Thompson are arguably the two biggest fights they have on their hands in the forseeable future so why get just one buy from the people who would pay to see both. Which is a big number. They should have saved Cruz/Cody for 208 really because I bet that would have done a nice buyrate by itself. 2016 was massive but really they need every year to be at least as good as that until a new TV deal helps offset some of that. And with no Ronda and likely no Conor until at best the last quarter of the year they need to be maximising the return on absolutely everything. I don't see them running significantly less events either because that doesn't really solve the debt problem. *


There is still loads of options available for this year. Conor will be back for August. Jones will be back before the end of the year. DC and rumble yet to go again. Both Diaz brothers, Lawler potentially GSP as well as Max vs Aldo. Bisping, Luke, Weidman, Romero will be ready soon, Cody vs Dom rematch. Stipe will defend again. Cowboy, Alvarez, RDA will soon be back in action. No doubt the year gets off to a slow start but the potential for the second half of the year is massive


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> 2 losses and and a year of refusing to do interviews with mma media and now she should not be classed as a pro :lmao
> 
> Honestly the hate towards this girl is absolutely ridiculous


It's a childish argument to begin with, as I'm pretty sure my point is valid. There's a reason why fighters don't allow cameras in their camps when it comes to their actual strategy and skill level training. So I don't really see how signing a non-disclosure agreement is grounds for shitting on a fighter, when that information is private and could give away key elements to your game, as well as move the line in Vegas.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jones won't be in a marquee fight this year. I don't see Nate fighting this year unless Dana offers him something worth a huge payday. GSP ain't returning to UFC. Bisping/Romero isn't a drawing fight. Stipe hasn't been a draw. Maybe Cody vs Cruz/TJ can do something after he looked great in front of a big PPV audience. There's plenty of fights that have great appeal to MMA fans but that's not what I'm talking about and not what UFC can rely on in order for 2017 to be anything but a failure for them.

Edit: That said I do expect a big PPV fight for Brock once his ban is up when they start feeling the heat. *


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Jones won't be in a marquee fight this year. I don't see Nate fighting this year unless Dana offers him something worth a huge payday. GSP ain't returning to UFC. Bisping/Romero isn't a drawing fight. Stipe hasn't been a draw. Maybe Cody vs Cruz/TJ can do something after he looked great in front of a big PPV audience. There's plenty of fights that have great appeal to MMA fans but that's not what I'm talking about and not what UFC can rely on in order for 2017 to be anything but a failure for them.
> 
> Edit: That said I do expect a big PPV fight for Brock once his ban is up when they start feeling the heat. *


What sort of numbers do you think Khabib vs Fergurson and a Woodley Vs Wonderboy rematch will do?

I personally do not see either fight drawing particularly well. Granted i do not think the UFC will make the money in 2017 than they did in 2016 but i do not see them being in trouble to draw decent money. Still plenty of good fights out there to make


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

As MMA fans we are absolutely fine this year, guys like us get excited to see how Bisping can overcome the odds against the monster that is Romero, we wanna see who is truly better between Khabib and Ferguson, Woodley/Wonderboy rematch excites all of us, DC/Rumble will be hotly anticipated etc. 

In terms of PPV buys the UFC will suffer with Conor probably fighting only once this year (scheduled back for September?), Jon Jones won't be as big a draw and he'll most likely take a tune up fight first. Ronda is finished.

As true MMA fans we really shouldn't be worried, so many great fights to come in 2017 that may not bring the casuals in but will sure as hell excite the passionate fans.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:vince2



Jaxx said:


> Still though, I'm not sure why they don't get Nick on the card.


It's not for a lack of trying. They've been offering Nick fights (most notably a rematch with Robbie Lawler) but he's been turning them down. I think he's holding out for a title shot or is that financially secure enough to where he doesn't need to accept anything that's offered to him these days.

It's a pity because he's such an entertaining fighter inside and outside the Octagon.









The same goes for Nate, those two Conor fights have probably set him for life.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Rowdy Yates said:


> 2 losses and a year of refusing to do interviews with mma media and now she should not be classed as a pro :lmao
> 
> Honestly the hate towards this girl is absolutely ridiculous


I don't "hate" Rousey but fact she's mentally unstable and can't afford critics ( probably why a lot of media are in her " penality box" ) when McGregor got chocked out by Diaz a lot of people said it was the debut of the end that he was only a left hand with no cardio but he got back on his horse very quick. 

But what did Ronda besides crying on Ellen show talking bout suicide and cooking Travis dinner ?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Rewatched the Bisping KO of Rockhold again. That's probably my favorite moment of the year (Conor/Nate fight 1 probably is second). Man I just loved Bisping in the buildup and knew he would do it. I really hope he beats Gay Jesus.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

RICH ROCKHEAD said:


> Rewatched the Bisping KO of Rockhold again. That's probably my favorite moment of the year (Conor/Nate fight 1 probably is second). Man I just loved Bisping in the buildup and knew he would do it. I really hope he beats Gay Jesus.


I mean, you never really know. Nobody thought he had a chance against Rockhold, but we all know that happened mostly due to Rockhold not taking the fight seriously and thinking he was invincible. Bisping was close to getting finished by an old as fuck Dan Henderson, so I would still be very surprised if Romero didn't fuck him up.











Meryl Streep shitting on MMA at the Golden Globes. The sport really has gone mainstream.

Also, fook that liberal cunt.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

0 interest in BJ's fight this weekend. None.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I mean, you never really know. Nobody thought he had a chance against Rockhold, but we all know that happened mostly due to Rockhold not taking the fight seriously and thinking he was invincible. Bisping was close to getting finished by an old as fuck Dan Henderson, so I would still be very surprised if Romero didn't fuck him up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What'd she say



EDIT - Just watched the speech now, MMA is the greatest form of expression and also one of the most diverse sports in the world. So fucking ironic considering most of her movies are full of white people. Just fuck off to Canada like they all said they were going to. Seriously I can't stand people who are not involved in MMA in any way, make comments about it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bill Paxton said:


> :vince2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I heard the rumours, such a shame. He's just come off a suspension, you'd expect him to be itching to get back into the octagon.



Machiavelli said:


> What'd she say
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - Just watched the speech now, MMA is the greatest form of expression and also one of the most diverse sports in the world. So fucking ironic considering most of her movies are full of white people. Just fuck off to Canada like they all said they were going to. *Seriously I can't stand people who are not involved in MMA in any way, make comments about it.*


Couldn't agree more with this statement.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818300674169597952


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RICH ROCKHEAD said:


> Rewatched the Bisping KO of Rockhold again. That's probably my favorite moment of the year (Conor/Nate fight 1 probably is second). Man I just loved Bisping in the buildup and knew he would do it. I really hope he beats Gay Jesus.


Him going in to finish him after the 2nd drop was epic, you could feel the "holy shit, this is my moment" energy.



Jaxx said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818300674169597952


Can't wait for Woodley to close the book in this. Fight should have been a 47-46 Woodley or 47-45 Woodley. Wonderboy shouldn't be awarded for survival when his offense wasn't effective at all


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't agree with that. 47-47 is what I called before the decision was announced. Wonderboy won rounds 2, 3 and 5 and Woodley won round 1 and 4 with a 10-8 in the 4th. You can shit on the points system but that's what is in place at the moment and by that, Wonderboy gets the rematch.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rowdy Yates said:


> There is still loads of options available for this year. Conor will be back for August. Jones will be back before the end of the year. DC and rumble yet to go again. Both Diaz brothers, Lawler potentially GSP as well as Max vs Aldo. Bisping, Luke, Weidman, Romero will be ready soon, Cody vs Dom rematch. Stipe will defend again. Cowboy, Alvarez, RDA will soon be back in action. No doubt the year gets off to a slow start but the potential for the second half of the year is massive


I agree minus the Diaz part; Nate is set for life and won't accept anything other than Conor and if not, he'll ask for a ridiculous amount of money they're in no position to hand out at this time. His brother is turning down fights left & right and probably asks for a multi-million dollar contract + a immediate title fight, so I wouldn't hold my breath on them coming back. GSP has far much luggage now with the Ronda & Conor fiasco. Jones is back this summer and might fight for the belt in winter, probably in the Garden too. Brock might be back as well. I can see it taking off in the 2nd portion of the year just like in 2016.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> Jones is back this summer and might fight for the belt in winter, probably in the Garden too.



You don't seriously believe Dana would trust Jones enough to let him headline a huge MSG card, do you? No chance in hell.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

He's reached the level of fuckery in which you'd have to think what the hell else could happen? I reckon he'll do well in summer and gain Dana's trust back to put him on a Garden card, ideally among another crazy event w/ 2 additional title fights to not solely depend on him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> UFC welterweight champ *Tyron Woodley* weighed his options, but ultimately “*Wonderboy*” will get his *rematch*.
> 
> Woodley today announced on his podcast, “The Morning Wood Show,” that *he’ll face Stephen Thompson at UFC 209*, and UFC President *Dana White confirmed the booking *with MMAjunkie via text.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/01/welterweight-champ-tyron-woodley-rematch-with-stephen-thompson-set-for-ufc-209

I hope Woodley wins decisively this time so we can hurry up and give Demian Maia his much deserved title shot.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SonoShion said:


> I reckon he'll do well in summer and gain Dana's trust back to put him on a Garden card, ideally among another crazy event w/ 2 additional title fights to not solely depend on him.



That's what I mean, though. Dana will never trust Jones to HEADLINE and carry a huge card or a special event like 200/MSG again. If you wanted Jones to challenge for a title at MSG he could be co-main event at best, maybe with Conor headlining against the winner of Khalabeeb vs Tony Henderson.

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me ... uh, you can't get fooled again. We've seen the apology tour/"I'm the new and improved Jon Jones who will never fuck up again" tour too many times.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Looking at Khabib's and Tony's twitter they might have finally come to a deal. Expecting it to be official any hour now :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> That's what I mean, though. Dana will never trust Jones to HEADLINE and carry a huge card or a special event like 200/MSG again. If you wanted Jones to challenge for a title at MSG he could be co-main event at best, maybe with Conor headlining against the winner of Khalabeeb vs Tony Henderson.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me ... uh, you can't get fooled again. We've seen the apology tour/"I'm the new and improved Jon Jones who will never fuck up again" tour too many times.


This is







 we're talking about. He went from actually wanting to fight







to promoting him again, he changes his mind more than I change the pair of socks I wear each week.

Plus the company is not exactly in a position to be picky when it comes to headliners at the moment. IF :jonjones comes back in the Summer and dominates a top Light Heavyweight he'll be in line for a shot at the winner of Rumble vs. DC II. And that fight would be more than worthy to headline a huge card like MSG.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^Agreed. Plus I can see WMEIMGBBQ bigwigs overriding Dana if it would even have to come to that. They're out to get their money's worth from this purchase and it's not like anyone else is about.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally official. Early pick is Woodley


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BPDxfkgjk65/


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

3 Million Dollars is a pretty nice rock bottom


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Be interesting listening to Mauro on JRE tomorrow.. I'm very interested to see what he has to say to Joe.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

3 million is just her purse money of course. When you factor in sponsorship and her cut of the PPV buys, I'm thinking Ronda will probably make 6-7 million for that fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

2 Ton 21 said:


>


Can someone please pass me a bucket. I think I am about to throw up.









Also we all know Honda would be a member of House Slytherin. :mj


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> You don't seriously believe Dana would trust Jones enough to let him headline a huge MSG card, do you? No chance in hell.


He'll be headlining soon. They can't be too worried about Jones falling out and ruining a card name value wise, if you look at the offering on 208. Jones is too valuable to not be headlining. The only way he doesn't headline if is him and Conor are on the same card, who is worthy of being booked over Jones fuck up or not? What they'll probably start doing is making sure he's backed with a good co-main though.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

209's potential card looks awesome. Woodley/Wonderboy, Khabib/Ferguson and Overeem/Hunt :trips5

That would definitely make up for the shit that is 208.

I'm gonna guess Bisping/Romero for 210 and DC/Rumble for 211 if DC is ready.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cody Show Love :mj2

Edmund :booklel


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

It was hard to like Cody before the fight, it's tough to hate him now. A bit dumb tbh but a great guy and a very good fighter.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/818886672364408833


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hopefully the UFC poster of them comes out today :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> I hope Woodley wins decisively this time so we can hurry up and give Demian Maia his much deserved title shot.


I fancy Wonderboy to win convincingly this time around 

Reasons being i do not think there is a chance of Wonderboy being as cautious this time around. He will let them kicks go and much earlier, It has to be playing on Tyrons head that he hit Wonderboy with everything he had on more than one occasion and could not get him out of there, also the fact that Woodley has been trying to set up a fight with every other fighter on the planet that is not Thompson tells me he is not to keen on the rematch. As much as Wonderboy looked to be finished in the 4th round you have to remember that by the end of the round Tyron had been mounted and was in big trouble. 10 more seconds and i think Wonderboy would have had him

I like both fighters though and either way it should be a great fight :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

2 Ton 21 said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BPDxfkgjk65/


Part of me feels for her, as strange as that sounds. For some people it's not ALL about the money, and I think that Ronda is one of those people. It must suck to legitimately earn your success through years of training and application of your skills, get placed on a pedestal by the media, get big Hollywood offers, to suddenly lose it all because of 2 dominating losses. She was sold merely on hype and became an influencial figure in the process, I won't even pretend to understand what it must feel like being in that position and falling from grace. She was too prideful and groomed in a disciplinary matter since childhood for it NOT to eat away at her. 

If she can use the experience to gain maturity and build a comfortable life away from the spotlight then I can respect that, but if she's doing this merely for sympathy, and prematurely jumps right back in the lion's den in a desperate attempt to restore her image then she deserves the shit coming her way.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

there is no chance anybody has ever used the #CompeteCleanorGoHome


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why is nobody talking about this..........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819031099796049921
:banderas


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Bill Paxton said:


> Why is nobody talking about this..........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819031099796049921
> :banderas


Love Hunt, but hasn't he just signed to fight Overeem at UFC 209? Guaranteed he gets pulled now.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TCE said:


> Love Hunt, but hasn't he just signed to fight Overeem at UFC 209? *Guaranteed he gets pulled now*.


Pulling Hunt from 209 would probably only strengthen his case tbh. I mean I don't know all the logistics of it but I am not sure if they can punish him like that, especially if he's signed a bout agreement. We'll see, it's going to be interesting to watch it all play out. If Hunt isn't removed from the card then fight week is going to be very interesting indeed. Can't wait to see Dana being pestered with constant questions about the case. :ken



> *"I asked to get out of my contract but I can't. I need to work like everyone else*."


Can't fault him for that. The only way to get out of that contract will be to play it out or hope that they end up cutting him.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Wonderboy basically saying he won't be so hesitant this time around. Start throwing them kicks dawg !


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad they signed for that rematch and not doing that Woodley vs McGregor no sense


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

I think Conor learned his lesson from the Diaz fights, he's not fighting at 170 ever again.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Wonderboy basically saying he won't be so hesitant this time around. Start throwing them kicks dawg !


We can only hope. Not even kidding, a less hesitant Woodley would probably have a GOAT contender career by now.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

samizayn said:


> We can only hope. Not even kidding, a less hesitant Woodley would probably have a GOAT contender career by now.


It was Wonderboy who said that, not Woodley.

Wonderboy definitely needs to utilize his kicks more than he did last fight. That's part of what allows him to control the distance and what makes him so effective on his feet. His boxing is pretty fundamentally weak (he keeps his arms down and head straight) so he won't want to find himself trading punches with Woodley, especially given Woodley's power and explosiveness. 

If he does that, he should be able to get a decision victory.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh, lol. I can't read.

Point still stands though. I find it amusing that Wonderboy feels that way when he wasn't the one throwing three strikes in as many rounds. Thompson is not a boxer indeed, he relies on his karate for hand striking but I think that's been historically less effective.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I don't see anyone beating Nunes ever again. Unless someone can prove her cardio is still mediocre, which is hard to do because her power finishes ppl off quickly now.

Maybe Pena because her fighting style is weird and annoying, but :ken


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Surprised they even gave Hunt a fight, knowing he wasn't done with what happened at 200


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> I don't see anyone beating Nunes ever again. Unless someone can prove her cardio is still mediocre, which is hard to do because her power finishes ppl off quickly now.
> 
> Maybe Pena because her fighting style is weird and annoying, but :ken


Holm could beat her if she decided to go back down to 135. Shevchenko could beat her in a rematch as well.

People need to realize that while Nunes has looked impressive in her last two fights, she was fighting two women who were on their way out of the sport.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> I don't see anyone beating Nunes ever again. Unless someone can prove her cardio is still mediocre, which is hard to do because her power finishes ppl off quickly now.
> 
> Maybe Pena because her fighting style is weird and annoying, but :ken


I think Holly beats Amanda if they ever got it on. You can see from the Ronda fight that Holly is the perfect counter striker. Against both Meisha and Shevchenko she was the one going forward and it took a lot out of her game. I feel with the way Amanda applies pressure going forward and throwing strikes it would be a great match up style wise for Holly. Also a Shevchenko rematch would be interesting especially with the it being a 5 round fight. Pena could also cause Amanda trouble. 

Amanda is probably the hardest puncher in the division but she is more than beatable. The victorys over Meisha and a mentally shot Ronda might have just created a bit of a false aura about her


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> I don't see anyone beating Nunes ever again.


Simmer down. She's had an impressive year sure but lets not start acting like Miesha Tate and Honda were some fearsome fighters in the middle of their prime. Nunes has holes in her game that can be exploited, we've seen it in the past. That's not to say she's not a formidable Champion though. Lets just wait and see how she looks against the Pena vs. Schevchenko winner before we start getting carried away with hyperbole. :justsayin



Machiavelli said:


> Surprised they even gave Hunt a fight.


Have you seen the current state of the _UFC_'s HW division? It's bereft of talent and fresh challengers.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Wonderboy basically saying he won't be so hesitant this time around. Start throwing them kicks dawg !


I highly doubt he does because that just opens him up to a takedown, and we saw when he got took down he didn't get up. It's easy to say you're going to do X, Y, and Z more in the build up. But after not being able to work with him on the ground and getting his bell rocked, I don't believe him for a second when he says he's going to be less hesitant. He could definitely KO Woodley, but at this point that's the only way I see Wonderboy winning. He's not as complete of a fighter as Woodley.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I still think Tate is the best thing since sliced bread and Nunes beating her like she did was her greatest achievement









Fuck common sense / logic. My dick knows best :mj


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I highly doubt he does because that just opens him up to a takedown, and we saw when he got took down he didn't get up. It's easy to say you're going to do X, Y, and Z more in the build up. But after not being able to work with him on the ground and getting his bell rocked, I don't believe him for a second when he says he's going to be less hesitant. He could definitely KO Woodley, but at this point that's the only way I see Wonderboy winning. He's not as complete of a fighter as Woodley.


I don't think he needs to use his kicks to try to KO Woodley, he just needs to use them to maintain distance and prevent Woodley from closing in. He didn't fight a typical Wonderboy fight at 205. He usually uses his footwork to keep his distance and he uses his lead leg side kick as a jab to jam the advance of his opponents, and from there, once he establishes that distance, he can start picking guys apart using his more impressive techniques and his wide variety of kicks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't think he needs to use his kicks to try to KO Woodley, he just needs to use them to maintain distance and prevent Woodley from closing in. He didn't fight a typical Wonderboy fight at 205. He usually uses his footwork to keep his distance and he uses his lead leg side kick as a jab to jam the advance of his opponents, and from there, once he establishes that distance, he can start picking guys apart using his more impressive techniques and his wide variety of kicks.


I know you can use different strikes with intentions besides offense. I think he didn't use his kicks at 205 because he was trying to minimize the chances for Woodley to grab a kick and take him down. Compound that with him learning that Woodley can be still be dangerous until at least the 4th round, from my armchair I just don't see any solid game plan to him winning outside of a KO. (Which as a long time fan I should know anything can happen but I'm fanning out at the moment lol). But I think Woodley turned the tables with that fight.

Initially I thought Woodley would just catch him and KO him. But in all honesty Woodley had a career making performance and showed that he had a lot more abilities than most thought. I was impressed with him being able to match Wonderboys striking, I was impressed that he didn't just brawl but kept on a strict game plan, and I'm sure everybody who's not a coach or teammate was surprised he was still functioning come the 4th.

I do think Wonderboy is elite, but without a ground game I just don't see many ways to victory for him besides KO. Woodley has shown WB has no answers for his ground game, and while he's clearly not the level of striker WB is Woodley showed that he's not the same fighter who was befuddled by Rory. I think Woodley switched the tables to the point were realistically we should be asking what can WB do to win this, WB should be the one with questions to answer this time.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Wonderboy can definitely out point Woodley, not just KO him. In fact if he didn't get annihilated in the 4th round he would have been the new WW champion on points at 205, it's all ifs and buts obviously. 

One thing I know is that Woodley is an elite fighter and I'll never doubt him again after KO'ing Lawler and almost doing the same to Wonderboy, it's an intriguing fight at 209. Hoping for a Thompson win since Woodley is such an unlikable dick but anything can happen.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Bill Paxton said:


>


Man Mauro Ranallo should have been the one to take over from Goldie, wtf is he doing in WWE.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Man Mauro Ranallo should have been the one to take over from Goldie, wtf is he doing in WWE.


:no

I could only watch one episode of Smackdown because of this guy. Horrible at his job. He ruined that podcast with Rogan with his constant interruptions boring stories and fake loud laughing. What a annoying prick he is. Rogan himself at one stage told the guy to stop talking over people. He seemed to be off his tits on something to me. Anybody but this clown please


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819524724627804160


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Really keen to see what type off BJ is going to be in the octagon this week


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Rowdy Yates said:


> What sort of numbers do you think Khabib vs Fergurson and a Woodley Vs Wonderboy rematch will do?
> 
> I personally do not see either fight drawing particularly well. Granted i do not think the UFC will make the money in 2017 than they did in 2016 but i do not see them being in trouble to draw decent money. Still plenty of good fights out there to make


*I have no idea numbers wise but they'll both do a good number on their own coming off of 205. A lot of people saw the fights Woodley/Thompson fight which was a great fight so there'll be people looking out for that one that wouldn't normally and Khabib/Ferguson will draw off the Conor train to boost it up from the numbers who will buy because it's a fucking great fight.

It's all relative but they will be in trouble because of much they NEED to make because of this debt. 2016 numbers are pretty much the par they have to hit at worst for them not to fall behind. From a fan perspective there's lots of great fights to make that will happen but that's not the pov I'm arguing this from. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Wonderboy can definitely out point Woodley, not just KO him. In fact if he didn't get annihilated in the 4th round he would have been the new WW champion on points at 205, it's all ifs and buts obviously.
> 
> One thing I know is that Woodley is an elite fighter and I'll never doubt him again after KO'ing Lawler and almost doing the same to Wonderboy, it's an intriguing fight at 209. Hoping for a Thompson win since Woodley is such an unlikable dick but anything can happen.


I disagree with he outpointed. him. If you look at the stats he only outstruck him in 2 rds, and one of those rounds (the 3rd) he had to throw 10+ more strikes to outland him by 2 strikes, and still didn't have the hardest strike of the round. Woodley's strike was more efficent and effective that night. 

But I don't get the Woodley is an unlikable dick narrative. I mean is looking for a big time fight that can build your brand, while still fighting who's in front of you a bad thing? It just seems like most of the dislike stems from KOing Lawler and a lot of fans really really want to see WB or Maia as champ.





Machiavelli said:


> Really keen to see what type off BJ is going to be in the octagon this week


An old but motivated BJ. Which is going to make his likely destruction sad. It's one thing when you can hang on BJ wasn't taking it serious, hell it's one thing to say BJ was serious but Frankie/Rory/Nick are too elite. But this is about to be bad. 

If he wins I'll be happy, but idk why Yair took this, it's a lose-lose. Either he beats an old BJ Penn with no credibility in the current landscape or he loses to an old BJ Penn with no credibility in the current landscape. I get showcase fights, but those only work with no names like Siver who you can sell however to casuals, it's clear when a name like BJ has fallen off. I don't see how Yair beating him up helps him stock wise. Should have fought a Brian Ortega or Bermudez


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> But I don't get the Woodley is an unlikable dick narrative. I mean is looking for a big time fight that can build your brand, while still fighting who's in front of you a bad thing? It just seems like most of the dislike stems from KOing Lawler and a lot of fans really really want to see WB or Maia as champ.


I don't get that narrative either. I don't see it at all. He was a guy that "hardcore" fans wrote off who got a title shot and won. That's his biggest crime in UFC. Dana said he would get a shot and he waited for him to deliver. WB earned no. 1 contender status after being a shot Rory, and said he wanted to fight Robbie. When Tyron won, he told WB, "Robbie's all yours." And that caused the hardcore fans to chew nails they were so pissed. Then he blasted WB anyway and the salt never eroded, it's festered ever since.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't get that narrative either. I don't see it at all. He was a guy that "hardcore" fans wrote off who got a title shot and won. That's his biggest crime in UFC. Dana said he would get a shot and he waited for him to deliver. WB earned no. 1 contender status after being a shot Rory, and said he wanted to fight Robbie. When Tyron won, he told WB, "Robbie's all yours." And that caused the hardcore fans to chew nails they were so pissed. Then he blasted WB anyway and the salt never eroded, it's festered ever since.


Right! Like how dare this guy want to take fights that advance his career or makes him big bucks. The WB stuff is silly to like, don't be mad Woodley wanted to make WB eat his words. Like shit you want Robbie so bad go fight him. 

Even with the fight, I'm almost positive had the roles been reversed, people would be crying WB got robbed that fight was no where near a draw. Because it really wasn't. That fight only looks like a draw if you're rooting hard for WB.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ayeeeeeeeee


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lets go, Tony! Please make the first part of my 2017 prediction come true. :fingerscrossed


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

never been so torn on a fight being made in my life. On one hand, that is an awesome fight. On one hand, it is not needed. Both guys have done more than enough to get a title shot.

Hey Conor, how about you defend a title for once!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

2 warriors on a warpath in the most competitive division (imo). 

8 wins in a row vs 9 wins in a row in the UFC

Grappling juggernaut vs the most dynamic unorthodox fighter in the game


*CAN'T WAIT*


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I disagree with he outpointed. him. If you look at the stats he only outstruck him in 2 rds, and one of those rounds (the 3rd) he had to throw 10+ more strikes to outland him by 2 strikes, and still didn't have the hardest strike of the round. Woodley's strike was more efficent and effective that night.
> 
> But I don't get the Woodley is an unlikable dick narrative. I mean is looking for a big time fight that can build your brand, while still fighting who's in front of you a bad thing? It just seems like most of the dislike stems from KOing Lawler and a lot of fans really really want to see WB or Maia as champ.
> 
> ...





DX-Superkick said:


> I don't get that narrative either. I don't see it at all. He was a guy that "hardcore" fans wrote off who got a title shot and won. That's his biggest crime in UFC. Dana said he would get a shot and he waited for him to deliver. WB earned no. 1 contender status after being a shot Rory, and said he wanted to fight Robbie. When Tyron won, he told WB, "Robbie's all yours." And that caused the hardcore fans to chew nails they were so pissed. Then he blasted WB anyway and the salt never eroded, it's festered ever since.





RapShepard said:


> Right! Like how dare this guy want to take fights that advance his career or makes him big bucks. The WB stuff is silly to like, don't be mad Woodley wanted to make WB eat his words. Like shit you want Robbie so bad go fight him.
> 
> Even with the fight, I'm almost positive had the roles been reversed, people would be crying WB got robbed that fight was no where near a draw. Because it really wasn't. That fight only looks like a draw if you're rooting hard for WB.


C'mon really? There's nothing wrong with calling out big money fights when you've actually earned it and are a big money fighter yourself. Dude literally just won the title and was calling out every name under the sun that wasn't Maia or Wonderboy. You're the WELTERWEIGHT champion, go and fight the top ranked contenders, go beat WB and Maia and then maybe you deserve that big money fight with Bisping/Diaz/GSP/whoever. You're not Conor Mcgregor mate, UFC call your shots, not the other way around. It was funny him calling WB entitled when clearly he's the entitled one.

Constantly playing the race card, did he not just call all WB fans KKK members lmao. Dude is a prick of the highest order.

There's not saltiness or bitterness about him DRAWING with WB at all, if anything I think Woodley gained fans from that fight because he was the underdog and almost ended WB. He's an elite fighter and I can never doubt his ability again. 

PS if their first fight was a straight up street fight Woodley would have won but it was in the UFC where there is a points system. WB did enough for the draw. That's all subjective though, we'll never agree on that.



SonoShion said:


> ayeeeeeeeee


:rollins4:rollins4:rollins4

Khabib to ground and pound Ferguson to oblivion plz


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Beej has $4.00 odds :mj2 I'm going to bet and lose again, my bad luck is never going to end :cmj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> C'mon really? There's nothing wrong with calling out big money fights when you've actually earned it and are a big money fighter yourself. Dude literally just won the title and was calling out every name under the sun that wasn't Maia or Wonderboy. You're the WELTERWEIGHT champion, go and fight the top ranked contenders, go beat WB and Maia and then maybe you deserve that big money fight with Bisping/Diaz/GSP/whoever. You're not Conor Mcgregor mate, UFC call your shots, not the other way around. It was funny him calling WB entitled when clearly he's the entitled one.
> 
> Constantly playing the race card, did he not just call all WB fans KKK members lmao. Dude is a prick of the highest order.
> 
> ...


1. Closed mouths don't get fed, the idea that he did something wrong because he asked for a money fight is ridiculous. Fans telling fighters what they "deserve" or are allowed to ask for is bull shit. I could see if he asked for a money fight, then started turning down fights but he hasn't. He's getting chastised because he wanted to make money that's bull shit.

He's not delusional and saying he's a draw. What he's consistently said is hey Nick and GSP are legends I'm a champ but I don't have their legacy I'd like to fight one of them so I can make some money and show that I'm worthy of being in that upper echelon of WWs. But I'd argue WB thinking he won that fight or he deserves a rematch is what Woodley meant by entitled, Woodley doesn't think the draw was the right call (as anybody reasonable should). 

2. Yeah he definitely over generalized. But look at his Twitter and look on any site were the mods don't give a fuck how he gets talked about, and it makes more sense. For the majority WB fans who aren't like that I get that annoyance. But you got to understand that the bottom of the barrel piece of shit people are the ones who's tweeting him racist shit and leaving racist shit on message boards. Stuff like that overshadows the others. 

It's probably seems even worse because WB is a nice guy so it's jarring. As shitty as it sounds Big County fans saying racial shit to somebody wouldn't seem out of place, but with clean cut WB it's probably jarring as fuck :lmao 

3. Yeah so never agree on that, even if you give WB 3 Rds I still don't see how you look at either Rd 1 or Rd 4 and go yeah that was equal to RD 2, 3, and 5.


4. I hope Ferguson submits Khabib. Khabib is great, but El Cacuy is my guy. I see more fun fights with him than if Khabib wins. I mean the fucker wrestled bears as a youth, that's pretty much steroids without the needle. You can't get that type of training in America ?, Khabib is using his Russian privilege to beat up on people and it's wrong lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just realised that the Khalabeeb vs. Tony Ferguson is going to be a five round fight because of the Interim Lightweight Title.









It's going to be extremely interesting to see what happens IF that fight goes past the third round. :hmm: Tony's got tremendous cardio, Khabib you better be ready my son. :cudi

BTW Fabricio Werdum.......










He's flat out ducking Cigano at this stage. Hope someone else will be brave enough to step up for that Feb 19th card, hell they might as well just promote Junior to a title shot next anyway.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Closed mouths don't get fed, the idea that he did something wrong because he asked for a money fight is ridiculous. Fans telling fighters what they "deserve" or are allowed to ask for is bull shit. I could see if he asked for a money fight, then started turning down fights but he hasn't. He's getting chastised because he wanted to make money that's bull shit.
> 
> He's not delusional and saying he's a draw. What he's consistently said is hey Nick and GSP are legends I'm a champ but I don't have their legacy I'd like to fight one of them so I can make some money and show that I'm worthy of being in that upper echelon of WWs. But I'd argue WB thinking he won that fight or he deserves a rematch is what Woodley meant by entitled, Woodley doesn't think the draw was the right call (as anybody reasonable should).
> 
> ...


1. Well he can't turn down fights really, this isn't boxing. Every fighter is under UFC's employment, they get told who they are fighting and more often than not it happens. Especially being the champion, UFC could potentially strip you if you keep denying fights. Let's not pretend he hasn't done it before, he refused to fight for a year and a half until he got his title shot (which I don't blame him for that much, but it goes to show he will refuse fights for something he wants).

2. Fair enough, he gets racist shit thrown at him from disgusting MMA fans but I'm sure every other non white American gets their fair share too. You don't see guys like Rumble, Jon Jones, Khabib, DC etc going around calling a large majority of people KKK.

3. Completely agree with you, rounds 1 and 4 definitely look better than rounds 2, 3 and 5 but like I said, under UFC rules, WB rightfully earned a draw.

4. Lol. Khabib is a scary animal, he'll eat a few shots to close the distance but Ferguson hasn't really got KO power like Conor so he can afford to do that. Will be interesting, I'm 65/35 in thinking Khabib will win. All I know is that 209 looks fucking insane right now. Also Haye/Bellew on the same night GOD DAMN 4th March can't come quick enough.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Now let's just pray neither pulls out............................ :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819660238051831813











Machiavelli said:


> Now let's just pray neither pulls out............................ :mj2


You do realise you've just cursed them.









Edson Barboza should be able to replace one of them if an injury happens. He's scheduled to fight the week after I think.

If I were the _UFC_ I'd have







on standby just in case. :mj


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> 1. Well he can't turn down fights really, this isn't boxing. Every fighter is under UFC's employment, they get told who they are fighting and more often than not it happens. Especially being the champion, UFC could potentially strip you if you keep denying fights. Let's not pretend he hasn't done it before, he refused to fight for a year and a half until he got his title shot (which I don't blame him for that much, but it goes to show he will refuse fights for something he wants).
> 
> 2. Fair enough, he gets racist shit thrown at him from disgusting MMA fans but I'm sure every other non white American gets their fair share too. You don't see guys like Rumble, Jon Jones, Khabib, DC etc going around calling a large majority of people KKK.
> 
> ...


1. Are you forgetting he signed on to fight Hendrix in a number 1 contender fight? Not his fault Johnny didn't show. After the Gastelum fight he said he wanted fights that advanced his career or got him paid. Nothing wrong with having a plan. He couldn't get his dream fight, but where there's a will, there's a way to duck.

2. Different people react to things differently. Like I said it was an over generalization no doubt, but it easy to see where it come from. Plus you got to remember Woodley has never been this relevant so it's probably all new getting that level of hate lol. It probably went from the odd racist tweet to bus loads of racist tweets.

3. Judging is just so weird, but I do think Rds 1 and 4 should be the poster child for what a 10-8 should be going forward. Rd 1 is a "you weren't about to kill him, but you made him so ineffective it was ridiculous" 10-8 and Rd 4 is that "I don't know he made it out past the halfway mark let alone the end of the Rd 10-8" both were examples of sustained dominance. But hopefully this next fight ends violently with Thompson put to sleep, so there's no confusion. 

4. I think Ferguson's best bet to finish is to submit him. That dude is pretty legit with randomly catching something out of a scramble. It's just weird because with Khabib, Maia, and even Wonderboy it seems like one dimensional but elite in the discipline fighters are making a small resurgence in the deepest weight classes


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Khabib vs Ferguson sounds great and interesting but making this match for another interim belt is beyond stupid


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's Conor's fault, he's the one who chose to have a mini sabbatical. :draper2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean Conor only won the LW Title recently, making an Interim belt because none of the dweebs at LW are a big enough fight for him is silly.

At least let 7-8 months pass between defences.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

SO FUCKING EXCITED FOR THIS. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

#ITSKHABIBTIME


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Are you forgetting he signed on to fight Hendrix in a number 1 contender fight? Not his fault Johnny didn't show. After the Gastelum fight he said he wanted fights that advanced his career or got him paid. Nothing wrong with having a plan. He couldn't get his dream fight, but where there's a will, there's a way to duck.
> 
> 2. Different people react to things differently. Like I said it was an over generalization no doubt, but it easy to see where it come from. Plus you got to remember Woodley has never been this relevant so it's probably all new getting that level of hate lol. It probably went from the odd racist tweet to bus loads of racist tweets.
> 
> ...


We could go on forever debating whether Woodley is a dick or not and I just can't be bothered lmao. All I know is that I'll be sure to @ you when Khabib and Wonderboy dominate 209, can you dig that suckaaaaa !!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah fuck Conor for having a kid and taking time off while one of the most special and stressful events in your life happens. *


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I actually respect and like Woodley more for wanting big fights. I'd rather see big fights. And on a professional level while we as fans tend to have this romantic idea of MMA it is still ultimately a job. A job with a very short window to make money and a job that is comparatively low paying to many other professional sports.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Conor taking time off to have his child is fine, but Ferguson vs Khabib should be five rounds none the less whether for an interim belt or not.

Can't wait for this!!! :mark:


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

McGregor taking time off is fine, can't blame him since he fought a lot since two years and to be honest he is in position where he can take a year off if he wants cause he's the one who call the shot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> We could go on forever debating whether Woodley is a dick or not and I just can't be bothered lmao. All I know is that I'll be sure to @ you when Khabib and Wonderboy dominate 209, can you dig that suckaaaaa !!


:lmao okay so I am a sucka.... But I will be here running virtual victory laps come 209, and I will be kind enough to only mildly rub it in your face lol. Woodley via KO and El Cacuy via D'arce choke.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> SO FUCKING EXCITED FOR THIS. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> #ITSKHABIBTIME


Is that an official poster? That's one of the coolest posters they've done if so.

I hope Rumble steps in against JDS

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

UFC only do cookie cutter posters, that's fan made. If UFC did posters like that I bet they'll do better buy rates.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> UFC only do cookie cutter posters, that's fan made. If UFC did posters like that I bet they'll do better buy rates.


They do unique posters for PPV's. 



That poster is phenomenal wow.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Is that an official poster? That's one of the coolest posters they've done if so.
> 
> I hope Rumble steps in against JDS
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Nah it's by Twitter user BossLogic. He makes _insane_ MMA posters.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> Nah it's by Twitter user BossLogic. He makes _insane_ MMA posters.


This is one of those "give that person a job" scenarios. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> UFC only do cookie cutter posters, that's fan made. If UFC did posters like that I bet they'll do better buy rates.


The UFC is a prestigious sports organisation, they have uniform attire and non hype man announcers....

Fun posters are for rasslin'


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Khabib/Ferguson will go just like Khabib/RDA in my ****. It'll be Khabib taking him down every round but failing to finish him but just pummeling away.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It's almost comical at this point with the interim titles. I'm all for Conor taking time off, but I despise the gimmick-y-ness of constant interim title fights. Comes off like a cheap money grab. 

The fight itself should be something as it's two great fighters. I'm a big fan of Toney F, but I think that Khalib is too much for him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

_During an appearance on ESPN’s “First Take,” Floyd Mayweather said he attempted to make a fight with Conor McGregor and offered him $15 million while he would rake in $100 million. Dana White caught wind of Mayweather’s comments and appeared on “The Herd” to counter the retired boxer with an offer of his own to make the dream fight come to fruition.

“Here’s a real offer: We’ll pay you $25 million, we’ll pay Conor $25 million and we’ll talk about pay-per-view at a certain number. There’s a real offer,” White said.

White’s offer is merely 25 percent of Mayweather’s asking price while McGregor’s purse is $10 million more than what Mayweather offered. Despite the offer, White made it clear that there are a number of variables that come into play when attempting to make a fight happen between a UFC fighter and a boxer. But he did make one thing clear: Mayweather suggesting that he attempted to make the fight is absolutely false.

“He hasn’t talked to anybody about this fight,” White said. “If you’re talking to anybody about this fight, you are talking to me. I’m the promoter and Conor McGregor is under contract with me.”

White also scoffed at the notion that McGregor hasn’t made more than $8 million in a fight while suggesting that if the fight were to happen, Conor McGregor would get top billing over boxing’s pound-for-pound king.

“How are you the ‘A’ side?” White incredulously asked.“The last major fight that you were in, you left such a bad taste in everybody’s mouth that nobody wants to see you fight again. His last fight did 350,000 pay-per-view buys. Conor’s last two pay-per-views did 1.3 million and 1.5 million buys.”

With so many hoops to jump through in order to make a fight of this magnitude happen, one can simply deem this as posturing by both sides. But if the fight were to be made, there’s no doubt that it would perform well and be one of the most talked about events since Mayweather’s record-breaking bout with Manny Pacquiao in 2015.

“I would be disappointed if a Conor McGregor vs. Floyd Mayweather match didn’t do over 2 million pay-per-view buys,” White said. Mayweather-Pacquiao did an unprecedented 4.6 million pay-per-view buys while smashing a number of records. The fight didn’t live up to the hype as Mayweather cruised to a unanimous decision victory. Mayweather also earned over $200 million for the fight.

With Mayweather stating he’s happily retired and would only fight again if the money were right, there are very few opponents in the boxing world that could command another hefty payday. But a fight with McGregor certainly seems to have his attention.

“The reason you want this Conor McGregor fight so bad is because you know that is your money fight,” White said.

With both sides appearing to be far apart in negotiations, a fight between the two remains unrealistic. Nevertheless, the topic remains in the headlines and will continue to do so as long as they keep talking about it._

:mj4


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820046739969146880


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

The above makes unreal happy!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

208 jsut got injected with a lot more excitement!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:CENA:CENA:CENA:CENA:CENA

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820004570944438272:CENA:CENA:CENA:CENA:CENA​
Is today April 1st by any chance?

That Anderson Silva vs. Derek Brunson fight being added to 208 is a random but welcome surprise.

Although there's a legit possibility that Silva might end up being KO'd.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah I genuinely think Silva may get KO'ed. But then again Brunson may go in swinging like an idiot again and get caught.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Brunson only fights one way, that crazy pressing and swinging for the fences, which plays perfectly for Silva's style. But does Silva still have the sharpness and timing there is the question. 




And lol Dana offering Floyd 25 million knowing he'd never accept that offer. That's like UFC offering Conor 10k/10k for his next fight


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Anderson saving another card :swanson


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone else's only relation to Invicta is watching the weigh-ins? :homer


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Machiavelli;64949585
And lol Dana offering Floyd 25 million knowing he'd never accept that offer. That's like UFC offering Conor 10k/10k for his next fight[/QUOTE said:


> The only way this fight turning entertaining would be McGregor hitting Mayweather's head with a spin kick after 30 seconds just for the lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820461495330881536
Amanda already planning to duck the Pena vs. Schevchenko winner.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Forget Amanda Nunes, it's Megan Anderson who should be in line to face the Holm vs. De Randamie winner. Sign her up pronto, Dana!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820481862380306432


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well as long as she doesn't get her face rearranged by Cyborg, would love to see her in the UFC


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Woke up this morning expecting a UFC show on my planner :romo5*


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

BornBad said:


> The only way this fight turning entertaining would be McGregor hitting Mayweather's head with a spin kick after 30 seconds just for the lol


In straight up boxing though Floyd would own Conor so badly it won't be a defence heavy performance like Floyd vs elite level boxers.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

seabs said:


> *Woke up this morning expecting a UFC show on my planner :romo5*


Avoided social media for hours waiting for the website I use to watch UFC events to put the links up :doh


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Woke up this morning expecting a UFC show on my planner :romo5*


Literally caused a row asking who the fuck deleted it.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Woke up this morning expecting a UFC show on my planner :romo5*


:lmao 

I put BT sport on at 1 this morning and was like WTF. A Sunday night UFC show though at a time when i have a week off work

:banderas


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cody Garbrandt and TJ Dillashaw Tapped as Coaches for TUF 25: All Stars






Fight companion tonight :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He broke his cup?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Fight companion tonight :mark:


No edgy brah & no madflavor but that mutt Callen though. no buys :sleep


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Another Ring movie?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

nice tribute to Snacks


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

OMG that submission by Oleksiy Oliynyk, one of the best I've ever seen


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Anticipation building for BJ Penn!! :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This walkout is giving me chills


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm sad


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

BJ has got to hang em up, going out there 2 fights in a row with the Homer Simpson defense is very bad for his long term health.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Should have just given him Dennis Siver :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 






























Yair is a fucking animal


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

B.J for the love of god please hang them up.









Overall that was not a particularly scintillating main card. :francis

But I won some money because I did an accumulator on Lauzon and Rodriguez. :gameon

Did anyone else notice Mike Goldberg in the crowd?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820851116229308417


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spoiler: pic















Goldie forced to sit in with the unwashed masses :cmj2

Bet he even had to pay for the tickets :dana


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh BTW regarding Cody and T.J coaching the next season of TUF all I have to say is..........


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yair is scary, I'd put money on him becoming a UFC champion at some point although he'll come up against much tougher opponents than BJ Penn. BJ was done years ago, why and how he's still fighting I'll never know.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

How many times will Cody call TJ a snake.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jaxx said:


> BJ was done years ago, why and how he's still fighting I'll never know.


two options: For the love of the sport or he needs money. But he should stay away before tarnishing his records even more.


Garbrandt and TJ being the coachs for TUF is gonna be so good 



Machiavelli said:


> How many times will Cody call TJ a snake.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820839807190499328 :mj4


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Couldn't the Siver, Miller or at least Lamas fights went through. Wouldn't be quite as bad a beat down. Yair was just an animal. There was a couple instances where BJ could have countered hard but he just didn't have the speed


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Sucks to see Penn go out like that.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Main event was hard to watch but went exactly how I thought it would. Never thought BJ coming back was going to be good for him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Penn was clearly finished 6 years ago.

Sad to see but the UFC is unforgiving - This shit was only going to end one way. It shouldn't have happened.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

That the sad reality about combat sports ( or sport in general )... if you don't hang the gloves when the time is right some younger and stronger dude is going to send you in retirement. 

Just look at Tyson getting his ass kick by two jabronis to end his career


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*When you bet on Lauzon and THAT happens :ha*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Moose still doesn't have a fight lined up. :wtf2


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821229904435908608


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Bill Paxton said:


> Moose still doesn't have a fight lined up. :wtf2
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821229904435908608


I know a COWBOY they will be happy to hunt and kill a MOOSE. 

Amazing how many awful jokes I can make out MMA nicknames.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Tom Selleck said:


> Forget Amanda Nunes, it's Megan Anderson who should be in line to face the Holm vs. De Randamie winner. Sign her up pronto, Dana!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/820481862380306432


I actually watched this show because I had a free Fight Pass weekend or whatever and wanted to try it. I came to the conclusion that Megan's not a very good fighter right now and would get massacred by Holly Holm or Cyborg. But it was good for her to do the call out to try and get into UFC.

I can't remember the one girl's name, Andrea Lee I think? She does a female Cowboy gimmick. She looked awesome and should be UFC-bound.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Penn was clearly finished 6 years ago.
> 
> Sad to see but the UFC is unforgiving - This shit was only going to end one way. It shouldn't have happened.


They should be ashamed for actually allowing him to fight. Just because he isn't getting KO'd like Lidell was doesn't mean he's not taking unnecessary punishment that he can no longer take. BJ Penn just isn't a top tier MMA fighter in this stage of his career. Nothing wrong with that, father time and mother nature are undefeated. If he fights again it really needs to be against someone of comparable age and fall off. Hell I'd actually like to see BJ go up to fight current Matt Serra that would be fun lol.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Incase anyone's forgotten, the American Gangster is gonna kick Ortiz's ass this weekend.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Donnie said:


> I know a COWBOY they will be happy to hunt and kill a MOOSE.
> 
> Amazing how many awful jokes I can make out MMA nicknames.


I was about to call BS but you know what? He probably would. Regardless, that shouldn't have to be cowboy's fight to take. The entire middleweight division is DUCKING moose because pretty much the entire top 5 believes themselves rightful #1 contender, and losing to Moose would really put a dampener on that. But you know, ducking fights isn't exactly strengthening their case either.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

samizayn said:


> I was about to call BS but you know what? He probably would. Regardless, that shouldn't have to be cowboy's fight to take. The entire middleweight division is DUCKING moose because pretty much the entire top 5 believes themselves rightful #1 contender, and losing to Moose would really put a dampener on that. But you know, ducking fights isn't exactly strengthening their case either.


Yeah the top MW are acting like entitled shitheads who want the title, when GAY JESUS is the only one who can be that guy. And Moose is killing anyone they put in front of him, and he's getting shafted. Shit isn't right. I hope they give him The Chris or Cocksalt and he wreaks them, and forces UFC's hand.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:rockwut

Woodley race baiting AGAIN


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This guy has a giant victim complex.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

So Woodley is being treated worse than any UFC Champion in history, Demetrious Johnson is not as popular as Conor because he's black and all of Wonderboy's fans are KKK members. Also, hitting a pregnant woman with your car and fleeing the scene = slipping on a banana peel. Obviously a white guy would not have gotten in trouble for that. Got it.

What a fucking douche.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Tyron Woodley needs to drink some cold water and chill out sometimes


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:klopp2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol Sage's appearance was just so out of the blue :lmao


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

I'm a Woodley fan, but fucking hell..can we stop with the race baiting please?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

“Who’s the pound-for-pound fighter in the world right now? Demetrious Johnson. African-American male, complete Tasmanian Devil. Why isn’t he getting the big endorsements? Why isn’t he making the most money? What’s the difference?

No disrespect for DJ but a lot of people don't give a shit about the Flyweight divison that he cleaned, time to move in Bantamweight

“Think about it. The second Jon Jones slipped on a banana peel — granted he’s his own worst enemy — but they can’t wait to throw him underneath the bus. People of different races are given several chances.”

Didn't Jon Jones was the first ever fighter to get a Nike deal ? and still considered by a lot of people as the goat ? Too bad he rather driving drunk and snorting cocaine... 



Go back asking Joanna a picture Woodley you're full of shit


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

This is why Wonderboy has to defeat this clown. If anyone has any right to complain about being held back in that weight class, it's Demian Maia. Not Tyron Woodley.

Speaking of which, Demian Maia would defeat Woodley pretty handily.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

I don't know about Maia defeating Woodley pretty handily but I definitely wouldn't bet against him if they fought. Maia deserves his due but Dana's gonna Dana.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Moose vs Weidman official for UFC 210


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

This Bellator 170 presser :lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Buttermaker said:


> Moose vs Weidman official for UFC 210


That's a fucking fun fight. Wanted Weidman to take an easier fight coming off two brutal losses, but he's game as fuck


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

For anyone that hasn't checked out Chael's Bellator presser today, do it. Skip to his and Tito's sections like I did. It's too GOLDEN to pass up.


BornBad said:


> “Who’s the pound-for-pound fighter in the world right now? Demetrious Johnson. African-American male, complete Tasmanian Devil. Why isn’t he getting the big endorsements? Why isn’t he making the most money? What’s the difference?
> 
> No disrespect for DJ but a lot of people don't give a shit about the Flyweight divison that he cleaned, time to move in Bantamweight
> 
> ...


Oh wait, hang on, I can do this.


Who's the greatest of all time? Who, according to popular opinion and most MMA pundits that you ask, is the best ever to do this sport? Anderson Silva. What white guy defeated him twice, via TKO, pretty overwhelmingly, and was unable to get any credit for it? Why do you think that is? Why? Different standards for different people.

That's what he means, right?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

how much will you pay me to listen to Chael and Tito talk????

Fuck interim titles. Fuck them all.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

Wonderboy over Woodley
Khabib over Ferguson
at 209


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Easily in my top 5 press conferences

That Jenna Jameson line holy shit.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:hbkshrug

^^^

Chael's reaction after every line 

:booklel


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Easily in my top 5 press conferences
> 
> That Jenna Jameson line holy shit.


Lol, the bit where he said he is "basically clean" had me in stitches to.

Chael killed it at the presser. :bayley2


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Chael is amazing. Tito was awful in that presser though, that lion story :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Credit to Weidmann for taking the Moose fight ahead of fighting a lower ranked guy like Uriah Hall for example, a loss here would be devastating for him. To go from dethroning the great Anderson Silva to a potential third loss in a row (good possibility of a stoppage too) would fuck his career up big time. I expect a loss to Moose would be the catalyst to a move to the LHW division for Weidmann.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Credit to Weidmann for taking the Moose fight ahead of fighting a lower ranked guy like Uriah Hall for example, a loss here would be devastating for him. To go from dethroning the great Anderson Silva to a potential third loss in a row (good possibility of a stoppage too) would fuck his career up big time. I expect a loss to Moose would be the catalyst to a move to the LHW division for Weidmann.


Why do you keep misspelling his name lol

That's actually something I like the sound of though. I love MY BOY but I don't fancy him against Gegard at all. Moving up a weight division has the benefit of being badass, and it will also be much easier pickings for him there. Honestly astounding how shallow that division is. Alex Gustafsson is #2. Shogun Rua is in the top ten!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

samizayn said:


> Why do you keep misspelling his name lol
> 
> That's actually something I like the sound of though. I love MY BOY but I don't fancy him against Gegard at all. Moving up a weight division has the benefit of being badass, and it will also be much easier pickings for him there. Honestly astounding how shallow that division is. Alex Gustafsson is #2. Shogun Rua is in the top ten!


Lmao it's just a sub conscious thing, there's a football player called Antoine Griezmann so it fucks up my spelling of Weidman.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wowwww that line on Tito's ex caught me off guard 

Tito looks like he's ready to explode


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One more win for the American Gangster tomorrow!



Glory 37 tonight!!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821621652949782528
:woah


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/821621652949782528


Wonder if he'll catch hate for this?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

this moneyweight thing is out of control these days.

I mean I completely understand where these guys are coming from, it is after all PRIZE fighting, but jesus guys, just fight the best in your division please.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

He'd never beat Aldo or McGregor. NEVER.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

All power to him if he gets past TJ quite comfortably like he did to Cruz. If you told me a half a year ago there will be someone who'll beat both these guys in impressive fashion I would've laughed and told you to shut up. That's an insane task right there.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Cody had a awesome year and he's the champion but he should focus on cleaning his division before talking about dream match with Aldo ( who just want his rematch with McGregor it's pretty obvious ) or McGregor ( who probably never step a foot at 145 ) 

But hey everybody want the " Money Fight " these days. I don't blame then if i was a second rate UFC fight i will call McGregor every time i can cause this fight is a jackpot for me and my family


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

You guys should check out Lyoto's little brother Chinzo's fight in Bellator tonight.. Violent finish


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Ye Cody needs to chill lol, focus on your division

Aldo points you, McGregor finishes you


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Paul Daley with that spinning elbow, flying knee finish!

Tito with that amped as fuck National Anthem acknowledgment. So pumped, he's bumping into people left and right.

Chael gave that away.....fuck


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Chael threw that fight. That was garbage.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Buttermaker said:


> Chael threw that fight. That was garbage.


I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

DX-Superkick said:


> I'm inclined to agree.


Went for the guillotine extremely aggressive while in half guard. Weird coming from a dude who submitted Shogun with that same choke. That rear naked wasn't close to being under the chin, till Chael allowed it to be. Can't believe that


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Buttermaker said:


> Chael threw that fight. That was garbage.


Just showing WWE he's willing to do business if they wanna throw a Rumble or Mania payday his way. :jericho2


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

What a fucking trash event :lol Bellator is such a farce man. And yeah, main event was obviously fixed. They didn't throw punches or hurt each other at all, just some logic-defying grappling and a quick finish.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Paul daley still knocking people the fuck out














The main event was the white version of Kimbo/Dada 5000


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Godway said:


> They didn't throw punches or hurt each other at all, just some logic-defying grappling and a quick finish.


Yeah, two elite level grapplers using grappling to win a fight....

But yeah, maybe rigged.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

How would Chael throwing the fight make sense for Chael or the company? This was Tito's last fight while Chael made his debut after signing a multi-fight deal. Chael getting finished in 2 minutes is a terrible look for him and the company. Sorry, I don't see it.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Yeah, two elite level grapplers using grappling to win a fight....
> 
> But yeah, maybe rigged.


Not the point. They did no damage to each other, it was just a quick and uninspired grapple. Where the "elite" Chael just let himself get choked out.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Chaels never been truly "elite" and his submission defence is woeful. Are people seriously surprised that a man three times his size squeezed the fight out of him?

Calling rigged is absurd as well. This isn't like boxing where if a fight is rigged it ends the managers career and destroys the fighters credibility. In MMA with the promotions as they are; companies. If they get caught for rigging a fight, that's it, the companies dead and no commission would ever sanction a fight under that companies banner ever again.

I enjoyed it, some epic KOs and Chael looked like a goofball same as he always did vs most top talent he fought.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Chael :ha

Even a White belt would defend that choke better. In fact he's not even defending it


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Chael <<<<

Daley's knee >>>>>>

dayum


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope the money they paid Sonnen to take a dive was worth it!



> How would Chael throwing the fight make sense for Chael or the company? This was Tito's last fight while Chael made his debut after signing a multi-fight deal. Chael getting finished in 2 minutes is a terrible look for him and the company. Sorry, I don't see it.


Same reason why Shamrock let Slice win. To make him look good. 

- Vic


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Did you guys see how purple Chael's face was? He weren't fixing shit, just a shit fight


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Chael made $50,000 disclosed.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Tito ever so subtly taps from the Darce choke causing Chael to switch position. I actually only noticed that now. Awfully weird thing to do 
For those saying it couldn't have been a fix cause of how Tito choked Chael, rewatch the Shamrock Kimbo fight where Kimbo takes his head off at the end. Finish looks real, what leads up to it isnt


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

BornBad said:


> Even a White belt would defend that choke better. In fact he's not even defending it


Which is what's so confusing. He literally started training at a Gracie Barra for exactly this. Apparently he had a d'arce that he let go of for no reason too.

I haven't watched the entire fight yet but I was truly heartbroken to hear of this.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

I don't think the fight was fixed. I just think Chael didn't give a shit.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Stephen90 said:


> I don't think the fight was fixed. I just think Chael didn't give a shit.


But there's no upside to that. There's nothing to gain by not giving a shit. Beating Tito into retirement opens up so many advertising avenues, it would foolhardy to fuck all that possible momentum and money up. That's why I smell fish. And it's not like Bellator hasn't put on "odd" main events before.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

After last night, not sure I really want to see Chael fight anymore either


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> But there's no upside to that. There's nothing to gain by not giving a shit. Beating Tito into retirement opens up so many advertising avenues, it would foolhardy to fuck all that possible momentum and money up. That's why I smell fish. And it's not like Bellator hasn't put on "odd" main events before.


Could be Coker called Chael to take on Ortiz. Chael takes the fight for the quick easy money.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

So much more excited for the FOX 23 card than 208. You have the big 3 + Caceres vs Jason Knight which could easily steal the show and Assuncao vs Sterling that's sadly getting zero attention whatsoever. 

Road to the Octagon episode for this was awesomesauce.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Couldn't give 2 shits about 208 tbh


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

_Conor's interview with Ariel Helwani to be a $4.25 PPV hosted January 28 on his website_


:lmao I ain't paying shit for an interview


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

That's ridiculous, and people actually have respect for Ariel. I'm beginning to think the UFC were right about him, Seems like a snake in the grass to me.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Woulda-Coulda-Shoulda... Something something... Anderson Silva.

That's all I can hear every time Chael speaks. Dude is just a playground hype man.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

give me all of Chael's big wins in his career.

I'll wait......


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Stop making fun of MY BOY CHAEL


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Stipe vs. JDS @ UFC 211

http://sportv.globo.com/site/combat...como-desafiante-de-miocic-para-o-ufc-211.html

OMFG :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Not gonna lie, I thought Stipe won the first encounter. :draper2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

you definitely aren't the only one who thinks that.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I decided to watch an episode of celebrity apprentice and it turned out to be the one where Chael got eliminated. In the most Chael way possible. Hilarious


DX-Superkick said:


> Not gonna lie, I thought Stipe won the first encounter. :draper2


I think I remember that fight. IIRC I knew it could have gone either way but I was fine with the judges.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think I recall JDS winning that fight, just. Either way amazing fight, excited for the rematch. Surprised they didn't do another Clevland show for Stipe, could have added Cody onto the co main as well if the timing fits?


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Stipe >>>>


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SonoShion said:


> So much more excited for the FOX 23 card than 208. You have the big 3 + Caceres vs Jason Knight which could easily steal the show and Assuncao vs Sterling that's sadly getting zero attention whatsoever.
> 
> Road to the Octagon episode for this was awesomesauce.


I'm a few hours away from Brooklyn and considered trying to get some friends to make a trip but the card isn't worth the expensive tickets and trip.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Daniel Cormier vs. Anthony Johnson 2 set for UFC 210

This with Moose/Wediman already makes for a sick card, just please don't pull out.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Daniel Cormier vs. Anthony Johnson 2 set for UFC 210
> 
> This with Moose/Wediman already makes for a sick card, just please don't pull out.


If DC/Rumble gets pulled again I swear I'm gonna kill someone

:HHH


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I want Rumble to win, but this is a KO or lose fight for him. DC has a chin on him, Rumble might get broke again. Rumble just seems to fold when he isn't the one dishing out the violence and dictating the pace, and for as annoying as DC can be he is no walk in the park for anybody.

My heart wants Rumble via 1st Rd KO. But my brain is telling me DC via wtf he wants.

We have a guy who dominates you or gets tapped out vs a guy who has dominated multiple weight classes, beaten up much bigger competition that hits just as hard if not harder than Rumble. A guy who is an Olympic wrestler and has already shown the ability to get Rumble down 

Logic says DC, fanboy in me says Rumble

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If DC gets out of the first it should be an easy night. Expect a very similar fight and probably an even more dedisive DC win. Don't see him even trying to engage standing up.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Light work for DC. Might fuck around and fall asleep during it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Light work for DC. Might fuck around and fall asleep during it.


Dope signature, did you make that?


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

I hope DC is working on his cardio since 200. it's probably gonna be a repeat from the fight from 2015 and i will laugh myself if DC is going to call " JAWN JONES " again during the post fight interview

Also Yoel turning mad on twitter cause Bisping rather have a money fight :duck


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If anyone needs to work on their cardio it's Rumble, especially after their last fight where DC broke him pretty much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> If anyone needs to work on their cardio it's Rumble, especially after their last fight where DC broke him pretty much.


Yeah that's the only disappointing thing about Rumble, DC is spot on when he said he breaks easily


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Love Michelle but title shot after beating Paige? Lol no. 


Jessica Andrade is the clear challenger for the title against Joanna


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Love Michelle but title shot after beating Paige? Lol no.


But, pretty.....and ratings and buys. Sex appeal....blah....


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Paige is ok but Joanna is on another level. She's not ready to a title shot 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824872167896543233

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/824873281270394880
Bisping begging at the USADA for back up now :mj4


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

:mark: Michelle Waterson :mark: 

I wouldn't be surprised if she got the shot after her dominant high-profile win against Paige. Plus she's an attractive Asian fighter that the UFC would want to promote given their desire to tap into those markets overseas.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*She doesn't deserve the shot but everyone else is probably a win away from really deserving a shot too. Gadelha is still the most worthy contender by far J-CHECK'S best challenge. Kowalkiewicz rematch in Poland would be a relative draw. No idea why people think Andrade deserves the shot. Not that it matters because they're all just people for J-CHECK to beat. *


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

that would be a free win for Joanna.

This is way to early for a MMA card to start. Be back in a few hours.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Party time, folks. I hope Pena loses. It's something about her that's rubbed me the wrong way since TUF.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ngannou continues to fuck up everyone at heavyweight.....


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Sad to see Cerrone go out like that. I was hoping he'd win here and move into a fight with Robbie Lawler.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cerrone was doen after the end of the 1st round. Looked liek Herb stopped it then changed his mind. Props to Masvidal


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Cerrone was doen after the end of the 1st round. Looked liek Herb stopped it then changed his mind. Props to Masvidal


That's exactly what I saw too. IDK what Herb was doing, maybe he was counting in his head, but was off just a bit. That was over in the 1st and you could tell on the stool despite following his coach's words.

Come on Shevchenko!

FUCK YES!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Shevchenko is the next Bantamweight champion. Guaranteed.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Lol. Pena was talking hella shit for a month and just got out-maneuvered on the ground by a kickboxer


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Conor's full PPV interview in Manchester


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Made me happy to see Shevchenko tear Penas arm off like that. Forget aRousey, Pena is the most unlikable woman in the sport. Clearly has a screw loose, hasn't achieved anything yet thinks she's some huge name superstar. Valentina is legit, just maybe a little undersized for Nunes. Hilarious that Pena talked all this shit about Valentina being a boring point fighter and then Penas whole strategy is to hug against the cage and grind.

Nguannu is a beast, and just what HW needs; a young killer.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

This is fucking awesome. :lmao


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

glad Pena lost. She is a nutjob.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Valentina beat Holm at her own game, then goes in and pretty much squashes Pena at hers. That was really impressive. She's actually one of the best stand up fighters they have, so I'm very curious to see her and Nunes. Best possible outcome for the main event. Pena needed humbled, too. You all are right, she's been running her mouth endlessly over nothing. You won the Ultimate Fighter....you're not a superstar.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> This is fucking awesome. :lmao


Lol that was so fucking random :booklel

N'Gannou is a monster, he's gonna knock everyone out cold on his way to the gold. Very well spoken as well.

Masvidal is legit, don't sleep on him. Could become the Mousasi of the WW division.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The best thing about victory dances is that it's your moment and they can't take it away from you.

Gah, I miss you Jimmo!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Glad Valentina won, fuck Pena

A bit sad for Cerrone... dude was on nice winning streak at WW and got destroyed by Masvidal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Dominating doesn't really do Ngannou justice. Absolute monster of a fighter. If Shevchenko can outlast Nunes in the first with best of 5 she's the new champ. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Lol that was so fucking random :booklel
> 
> N'Gannou is a monster, he's gonna knock everyone out cold on his way to the gold. Very well spoken as well.
> 
> Masvidal is legit, don't sleep on him. Could become the Mousasi of the WW division.


I want to get hype on N'Gannou, but I just feel like his rawness is going to get exposed if he faces a Stipe, JDS, Werdum, or Cain. He's scary, but idk if they should hot shot him to the top.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I want to get hype on N'Gannou, but I just feel like his rawness is going to get exposed if he faces a Stipe, JDS, Werdum, or Cain. He's scary, but idk if they should hot shot him to the top.


Yeah definitely. Don't think he should fight any of the top guys right now, I would give him someone like Travis Browne or the winner of Reem/Hunt and if he makes short work of them then the only way up is through Cain, Werdum etc. But even right now he's got a a great chance of beating any of those guys simply because of his KO power, like Rumble, all he needs is one shot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Yeah definitely. Don't think he should fight any of the top guys right now, I would give him someone like Travis Browne or the winner of Reem/Hunt and if he makes short work of them then the only way up is through Cain, Werdum etc. But even right now he's got a a great chance of beating any of those guys simply because of his KO power, like Rumble, all he needs is one shot.


Browne is tied up with Derrick Lewis. I know people tend to hate matching up young prospects. But provided Black Beast beats Browne, I thing him and N'Gannou is a great main or co-main for a fight night or Fight Pass card


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> Neil Seery reveals he has withdrawn from UFC 208 bout with Ian McCall



:lmao :lmao :lmao

This guys has 6 of his last 7 fights scrapped


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Antonio Carlos (MW fighter) just flying triangled Garry Tonon tonight at SUG, guys. Garry fucking Tonon. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

N'Gannou has immense power. He didn't even step into that punch, yet fucking ended Joblovski like nothing. Feed him a fringe-top 5 guy to see what he does, since obviously Arlovski is long washed. Give him Rothwell or let him punch Mark Hunt's loud mouth off his face so he can go whine about how he's roided, which he probably is but who cares. 

He's got a puncher's chance against anybody, since it's only going to take one shot. And his size will play against anyone in the division. They're rapidly losing the HW division, they should feel an urgency to get a fresh star in there fighting meaningful fights.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I really like Ngannou vs Rothwell and if he gets through that then potentially a top 5 or top 3 guy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I swear it's like Herb Dean has some sort of freaky sixth sense and deliberately fucks up anytime I place a bet on a fight.









But thankfully Jorge Masvidal was able to overcome Herb's incompetence and sealed his victory during next round. :drose
@Donnie the betting gods have been kind to me lately my friend :vince$ Tito Ortiz and Jorge Masvidal both netted me some coin, will Germaine de Randamie continue my luck? :fingerscrossed

It's time to find out if Francis Ngannou is for real or not. I say give him someone like Roy Nelson or Ben Rothwell next please.

And yeah, I am calling it now, Valentina Schevchenko will dethrone Amanda Nunes when they meet in a rematch. And to celebrate afterwards she'll sit on my face.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Dana confirms Romero faces Bisping next.

http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/...-romero-will-face-michael-bisping-next-013117

Welp, Bisping's getting his head knee'd in. It was a fun run.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What if Bisping beats him by decision and goes on this crazy reign


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I like Bisping but if he leaves his chin as exposed as he did against a barely-mobile reaching 50 Dan Hendo, we're saying And New, and fast. Yoel doesn't have much of a gas tank but he won't need one.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't rule out Bisping beating Romero, if he can survive the first few rounds and take it into the championship rounds then I'd definitely favour Bisping, he's a cardio machine and Romero is the polar opposite.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Terms that should be banned from all MMA discussions and commentary:
Beast, killer, assassin, freak athlete, gorilla, pitbull, monster, he-man, turtle, monkey, ape...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The only way i see Bisping beating Romero is 1) Yoel acts like a douche bag with his hands down like Rockhold and get caught 2) Romero failing USADA test. 

Speaking of USADA....



> *Dana White says Jon Jones will likely face the winner of Cormier vs. Johnson 2*
> 
> There are no such thing as tune-up fights in the UFC and that’s why former champion Jon Jones will likely return to action later this year to face the winner of the upcoming bout between Daniel Cormier and Anthony “Rumble” Johnson.
> 
> ...


:jonjones redemption tour part X can begin


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Tbh I'd rather see







earn a title shot by defeating Alexander Gustafsson in a rematch first. It's weird how that fight never seems to be on the agenda despite how close and controversial their first fight was. :aries2

Oh BTW, Mousasi vs. Weidman is in jeopardy because of that twat :trump. GFY Murica.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man that LHW is so fucking dead.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Man that LHW is so fucking dead.


And it looks like Ryan Bader may be on his way to _Bellator_ pretty soon. :francis


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Let's see if Bones can stay away of doing stupid shit for the next 6 months before talking title shot :sip


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jones should come back at HW. He could reign for the next 5 years minimum (assuming he can keep his nose clean. Which is a big if of course)


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> *Jones should come back at HW. He could reign for the next 5 years minimum* (assuming he can keep his nose clean. Which is a big if of course)


I am not so sure anymore. Can Jon really compete with the likes of Cigano, Cain, Ngannou, Stipe etc? Those are some pretty big dudes who pack a hefty punch and have solid take down defence. And Bones isn't really known for having game changing power at LHW, at HW it would be even more diminished IMO.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tom Selleck said:


> I am not so sure anymore. Can Jon really compete with the likes of Cigano, Cain, Ngannou, Stipe etc? Those are some pretty big dudes who pack a hefty punch and have solid take down defence. And Bones isn't really known for having game changing power at LHW, at HW it would be even more diminished IMO.


Gotta agree there. As good as Jones is, HW is a step too far. I don't think he's big enough to beat the very top guys, just imagine him up against Brock Lesnar, God have mercy on his soul.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> just imagine him up against Brock Lesnar, God have mercy on his soul.


At least I'd get an answer to the question, "what happens if they both fail the drug test?" Lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

ummm, have we forgotten that HW MMA is complete garbage??? Being a good MMA HW doesn't mean you are a good MMA fighter (well you are, but you get what I am saying)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> ummm, have we forgotten that HW MMA is complete garbage??? Being a good MMA HW doesn't mean you are a good MMA fighter (well you are, but you get what I am saying)


But at HW all it takes one blow and it's lights the fuck out! :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> ummm, have we forgotten that HW MMA is complete garbage??? Being a good MMA HW doesn't mean you are a good MMA fighter (well you are, but you get what I am saying)


I think you're being extremely harsh there. Sure, there's a lack of depth in the division at the moment, but that doesn't mean that the guys still around aren't talented, skilled fighters who couldn't give Jon a difficult time. Remember, the last time Jon actually faced someone who was roughly the same size as him he struggled badly. :cudi

Don't get me wrong though, I am not completely writing Jon off at HW, I am just not as confident as I use to be about him being successful in the division. :justsayin


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Tom Selleck said:


> Tbh I'd rather see
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's Gustafsson himself that no longer wants any part of that fight. It's not really been warranted ever since Anthony Johnson simulated his murder, and then Jan freaking Blachowicz gave him trouble. There was a time where he was doing nothing but harping on about that fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Oh BTW, Mousasi vs. Weidman is in jeopardy because of that twat :trump. GFY Murica.


Dana and King Don Juan are good pals so i do not see Mouse getting entry into the U.S being a problem at all

Gegard is just being dramatic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The executive order clearly allows for exceptions, if it even comes to that.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

there is 0 interest in this weekend's card. 0.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Interested in Korean Zombie and Alexa Grasso. Das it


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Tbh I'd rather see
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I don't think Bones wants any parts of that :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Even Rumble respects Francis Ngannou....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/813721297486286848
I can't seem to muster much enthusiasm for tonight's card. Hopefully it ends up surprising me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lesbian Tornado?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

10 fights 10 decisions... lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

It's picking up. Where was this Khalil a year ago? Good lawd!

3 slams in 30 seconds! Dat leg tweek!

Angela looks like Paul Daley's little brother.

Is she trying to tire her out with rope a dope? Does that work in lighter classes?

Angela is just taking it. This could have been better if Angela had more power. Still a good fight!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MY GOD!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Dude got rocked


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zombie, just like that!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Of course I put money on OSP! Fuck a duck.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

It's like he never left. Good KO. :bayley2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

WELCOME BACK Chan Sung Jung !!!!!!






Grasso :mj2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

glad the long layoff didnt seem to affect KZ in any way.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pleasantly surprised with how well that card turned out.









Hill vs. Andrade, good lord.









Will she be the one to dethrone the Polish hag? Please, Zeus, I hope so! :fingerscrossed










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828120312441094144

























DX-Superkick said:


> Zombie, just like that!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

the wavior of The Featherweight Divison maybe :drose

And holy shit the knee injury during the pre card on Fox was nasty


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Pleasantly surprised with how well that card turned out.


Same ere but i am always optimistic that a card that looks crap on paper actually turns out well (if that makes sense)




> Will she be the one to dethrone the Polish hag? Please, Zeus, I hope so! :fingerscrossed


Doubt it very much. She is far to wild and easily hit. JJ would box her head off


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Same ere but i am always optimistic that a card that looks crap on paper actually turns out well (if that makes sense)
> 
> 
> Doubt it very much. She is far to wild and easily hit. JJ would box her head off


It makes perfect sense and I'm actually the same way. Don't know if there's basis for it but I feel like regarding both individual fights and cards on a whole, the more expectation there is, the worse they'll perform. I strongly feel like this is rooted in reality but it's probably my superstition. This UFC was better than UFC 200 for example. Think about it!

Agreed on your JJ/Andrade forecast, disagree with whoever called JJ a hag. Fite me irl @Tom_Selleck


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Tom Selleck said:


> Hill vs. Andrade, good lord.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see female Wanderlei outstriking JJ for 25 minutes.

Could find that chin though.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

samizayn said:


> It makes perfect sense and I'm actually the same way. Don't know if there's basis for it but I feel like regarding both individual fights and cards on a whole, the more expectation there is, the worse they'll perform. I strongly feel like this is rooted in reality but it's probably my superstition. This UFC was better than UFC 200 for example. Think about it!
> 
> Agreed on your JJ/Andrade forecast, disagree with whoever called JJ a hag. Fite me irl @Tom_Selleck


Absolutely, totally agree with you. I could be totally off-base here, but I think fighters are aware when they're on a card that the majority of people aren't hyped about. So they come out with a chip on their shoulder, like they have something to prove, and fight with more aggression and intensity (unless you're OSP).

I've started writing a blog about both pro wrestling and MMA, and my latest entry is about this UFC card. Click the link in my sig and let me know what you think.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

This should be added to the WF gif collection imo


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Grasso is a gif machine of a qt 3.14. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Grasso should go to an established MMA camp to fully realize her potential


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Absolutely, totally agree with you. I could be totally off-base here, but I think fighters are aware when they're on a card that the majority of people aren't hyped about. So they come out with a chip on their shoulder, like they have something to prove, and fight with more aggression and intensity (unless you're OSP).
> 
> I've started writing a blog about both pro wrestling and MMA, and my latest entry is about this UFC card. Click the link in my sig and let me know what you think.


I think there are a hundred guys doing play by play breakdowns already and IMO you'd do well to keep pure action description to an absolute minimum to stop these from looking like more of the same. You've got it perfect in the OSP and KZ write ups, just to illustrate. Something happened to your spelling of Gadelha in there too.

Read the Herrig/Grasso paragraph over again, I'm not sure it's coherent. Right where you start with "The lack of hype and promotional support for Amanda Nunes has nothing to do with her fighting ability..." I think wants a sentence introducing the new train of thought. Something like "although Nunes is a skilled fighter, she is unlike her predecessors..." or whatever.

I really like reading your thoughts, though I can't believe you thought Hamilton was a contender! Zombie/Yair would be fun but idk, I feel it's likely that Yair gets handed an L and it's not fair to cut his legs off so early. Jeremy Stephens has apparently called him out and that's the kind of fight I'd be more comfortable with. Hope you keep sharing with us!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828689469716979713
UFC 213
McGregor vs Khabib/Ferguson 
DC vs Jon Jones 2 

:trips5


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Absolutely, totally agree with you. I could be totally off-base here, but I think fighters are aware when they're on a card that the majority of people aren't hyped about. So they come out with a chip on their shoulder, like they have something to prove, and fight with more aggression and intensity (unless you're OSP).
> 
> I've started writing a blog about both pro wrestling and MMA, and my latest entry is about this UFC card. Click the link in my sig and let me know what you think.


Good write up for the card. 

Just to let you know, the UFC are having 41 events this year, just like they did in 2016 and 2015, which is great news. I know people say it's a watered down product, but the more MMA, the better, at least for me.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BornBad said:


> UFC 213
> DC vs Jon Jones 2


DC better not be sleeping on Rumble or he'll end up sleeping......._under_ Rumble?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

TCE said:


> Good write up for the card.
> 
> Just to let you know, the UFC are having 41 events this year, just like they did in 2016 and 2015, which is great news. I know people say it's a watered down product, but the more MMA, the better, at least for me.


What happened to cutting 10 shows?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

cutting 10 shows and cutting 200 fighters would improve the UFC product 10 fold.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

samizayn said:


> I think there are a hundred guys doing play by play breakdowns already and IMO you'd do well to keep pure action description to an absolute minimum to stop these from looking like more of the same. You've got it perfect in the OSP and KZ write ups, just to illustrate. Something happened to your spelling of Gadelha in there too.
> 
> Read the Herrig/Grasso paragraph over again, I'm not sure it's coherent. Right where you start with "The lack of hype and promotional support for Amanda Nunes has nothing to do with her fighting ability..." I think wants a sentence introducing the new train of thought. Something like "although Nunes is a skilled fighter, she is unlike her predecessors..." or whatever.
> 
> I really like reading your thoughts, though I can't believe you thought Hamilton was a contender! Zombie/Yair would be fun but idk, I feel it's likely that Yair gets handed an L and it's not fair to cut his legs off so early. Jeremy Stephens has apparently called him out and that's the kind of fight I'd be more comfortable with. Hope you keep sharing with us!


Yeah, I get you on the play by play part, reading it back it comes across a bit dry compared to my bit where I get a bit excited talking about Zombie's comeback.

The bit about Nunes tied to my thoughts about Dana being pissed about Grasso being beat. I believe he wants a pretty face that's easy to market at the top of the women's division, and my reasoning behind that is the treatment Amanda Nunes has received compared to the likes of Rousey and Vanzant in terms of media and promotional opportunities. But yeah, I get how the shift between ideas reads a bit jarring, I'll try and make it flow better.

On Hamilton, I think it was more that we had a new heavyweight that wasn't a Russian with a totally unpronounceable name haha. He's shown good boxing and scored a 14 second finish at UFC 201. I view heavyweight a bit differently to any other division- it's not necessarily who has the best skills, any newcomer with power can make a splash- For example, I don't think Ben Rothwell or the 2016 version of Frank Mir are very good at all, but power is the last thing to go and can always make a difference in the fight, regardless of the level of athleticism.



> Good write up for the card.
> 
> Just to let you know, the UFC are having 41 events this year, just like they did in 2016 and 2015, which is great news. I know people say it's a watered down product, but the more MMA, the better, at least for me.


Ah okay, just feels like everything's really slowed down since WME-IMG. Fight announcements are coming slower at least, surely.

Thanks for the feedback guys, really appreciate it!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

UFC 213, I now have a date when I get to watch DC die roud lets hope his "bad" knee doesn't mysteriously blow out again :bunk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

You know what would be amazing? If Rumble knocks out DC cold and then does the same to Jon Jones, that would be epic.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted yet..........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828645817623908352









I am leaning towards Cigano right now. :hmm:



samizayn said:


> Disagree with whoever called JJ a hag. Fite me irl @Tom_Selleck























Jaxx said:


> This should be added to the WF gif collection imo


So adorable.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Miller always delivers a good fight. Other than that, this weekend is dry. 

Don't even care about a washed Silva now


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Miller always delivers a good fight. Other than that, this weekend is dry.


I am actually quite looking forward to the main card. Y'all are sleeping on Glover vs. Cannonier. :cudi

I've got some money on Germain De Randamie to pull off the upset as well. :vince$


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jaxx said:


> You know what would be amazing? If Rumble knocks out DC cold and then does the same to Jon Jones, that would be epic.


It would be a disaster... :mj2

DC and Jon Jones have legit bad blood for so many time now and it's clearly not only about the " let's get spicy for promoting the fight " 

i just want to see them in a fight again, add McGregor to the card and it's gonna break records


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rumble knocking out both Daniel Cormier and







in back to back Pay Per Views would be a disaster?














He'd become a mega star IF that were to happen.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828049817230245889
Da hell? :wtf2 We lost







for this? :no:

Poor @Donnie 's going to need ear plugs to get through 208. :cmj2


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Tom Selleck said:


> I am actually quite looking forward to the main card. Y'all are sleeping on Glover vs. Cannonier. :cudi
> 
> I've got some money on Germain De Randamie to pull off the upset as well. :vince$


Given the aggression de Randamie has shown in her recent fights, and her style, it could work against her. Unless she goes in there with an entirely different gameplan than we've seen her use in the past, Holly should be able to do what she does best - maintain distance and use her counter striking all the way to a decision victory.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

quote=Tom Selleck;65498810]

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828049817230245889
Da hell? :wtf2 We lost







for this? :no:

Poor @Donnie 's going to need ear plugs to get through 208. :cmj2[/quote]

Hey it could be fun. Was always going to be Rogan and Anik, the random addition of DC is awesome imo although would have preferred Cruz.



Tom Selleck said:


> So adorable.


That smiley definitely doesn't make her look innocent lmao. 

Bae tho.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tom Selleck said:


> Not sure if this has been posted yet..........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828645817623908352
> ...


Some girls look better during weight cut, some don't. Not a fair pic


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

208 looks fucking terrible

Just wanna see Silva win though


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Donnie said:


> UFC 213, I now have a date when I get to watch DC die roud


:maisielol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

samizayn said:


> :maisielol


Don't laugh, Sami, I've been waiting for 4 years for this. Daniel "PUSSY" Corimer is going down. Jon Jones bless


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/828049817230245889
> Da hell? :wtf2 We lost
> 
> 
> ...


:mj2 this is my hell, Blackbeared, my hell :bunk. Just wait for DC to jerk himself off and say something like "Oh, you know I beat Silva" :fuckthis 


If the MMA Gods are real than either Rumble or Jones shatters DC's jaw and breaks his "bad" knee and he goes away forever.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DC is nothing but class.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> DC is nothing but class.


DC is a fake piece of shit, holier-than-thou, morally superior jackass. Cheated on his wife, bitched out his teammates and for not working hard enough, and then the fat fuck misses weight himself and ruins his Olympic chances. He HATES Jon Jones, NOT because of any logical reason someone can hate Jones for. Coke/DUI/Hit & Run etc. NO, he hates him because the first time he met Jones, Jon shook his hand and said "bet I can take you down", and DC felt this was THE most disgusting thing anyone has ever said to him, he hates him because of a JOKE. This dude's ego is SO fragile, he's a fucking bitch that knows on his best day he can't beat Jones. So he keeps getting mysteriously hurt so he doesn't have to have his shit pushed in. He KNOWS he's wearing a fake belt and he KNOWS either Rumble or Jones is going to end his shitty life. Fuck him, I'm sick and tired of his shit, and I can't wait for him to be done.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

lol you mad bro?


When DC was a child his school friend was killed in a car accident. A year after that his cousin was killed in a car accident. Then in 2003 his infant daughter was killed in a car accident after being hit by an 18 wheeler. So yea when Jones drives like a jackass that's really why he gets upset.





> a fake piece of shit, holier-than-thou, morally superior jackass


Lol sounds a lot more like someone else we all know :jonjones Jon "God has a plan for me" Jones.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I know about his family and I feel bad for him, truly I do. No one should go through that, and I hope he's been able to deal with it. Still doesn't change the fact he thinks his shit doesn't stink and he's an unbearable douchebag. I want him gone and that's it. 

As for Jones I know he's a fuck up and he should be in jail for the shit he's pulled. But this is about DC and like I said, FUCK DC


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829366165965266945"This is Mike, he will be needing money to survive after me and him meet in the octagon approximately May of 2017."

:ha


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Swissblade said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829366165965266945"This is Mike, he will be needing money to survive after me and him meet in the octagon approximately May of 2017."
> 
> :ha


Watch Bisping beat him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did y'all see Holly at the stare-down today? My lord, she does clean up well. :moyes1






Looks like Ben Rothwell  hisweirdmaniacallaugh) vs.







is going to be the co-main event for 211.









http://mmajunkie.com/2017/02/report-fabricio-werdum-ben-rothwell-will-join-champ-stipe-miocic-vs-junior-dos-santos-at-ufc-211

Correct me if I am wrong, but doesn't this now pave the way for Ngannou vs. Cain? :krillin3


----------



## JonnyAceLaryngitis (Dec 1, 2015)

Deleted.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Francis ain't ready for Cain yet imo. Think he will fight the winner of Lewis/Browne I think.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Francis ain't ready for Cain yet imo.


I agree. He should face someone like Roy Nelson next. There's no need to rush him just yet. But I brought it up since those two now have free schedules.



Machiavelli said:


> Think he will fight the winner of Lewis/Browne I think.


Not a huge fan of that idea since you'd be potentially eliminating a contender. Ngannou vs. Lewis down the road could be a pretty big fight IF things go according to plan.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Donnie said:


> DC is a fake piece of shit, holier-than-thou, morally superior jackass. Cheated on his wife, bitched out his teammates and for not working hard enough, and then the fat fuck misses weight himself and ruins his Olympic chances. He HATES Jon Jones, NOT because of any logical reason someone can hate Jones for. Coke/DUI/Hit & Run etc. NO, he hates him because the first time he met Jones, Jon shook his hand and said "bet I can take you down", and DC felt this was THE most disgusting thing anyone has ever said to him, he hates him because of a JOKE. This dude's ego is SO fragile, he's a fucking bitch that knows on his best day he can't beat Jones. *So he keeps getting mysteriously hurt* so he doesn't have to have his shit pushed in. He KNOWS he's wearing a fake belt and he KNOWS either Rumble or Jones is going to end his shitty life. Fuck him, I'm sick and tired of his shit, and I can't wait for him to be done.


:Wat?

DC has pulled out of 2 UFC fights through injury that is it. Jones pulled out of the first scheduled fight with DC at 178 then DC returned the favour at 197. The fight at 200 was scrapped due to Jones finally pissing hot. So out of the 3 cancellations 2 of them have been down to Jones

If you was shitting on DC while mentioning any other fighter you might have a legit case but honestly he is 10 times the man the coward dishonest juiced up piece of shit Jon Bones Jones will ever be on every level in life


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Stipe vs. JDS should be a good fight. Probably the most I've looked forward to a Heavyweight Title fight in a good minute. I'm leaning towards JDS, but that'll be a year or so layoff by the time the fight rolls around and could go against, whereas Miocic has been active as fuck with 3 fights 2016 (you're lucky to get more than 1 fight a year outta most high ranked heavyweights these days).

Also, I'll :lmao if Rothwell somehow submits Werdum and holds submission victories over two of the best grapplers in the history of heavyweight MMA.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm in a situation where I want Stipe to beat JDS for two reasons 

#1 Stipe is a fighting champion and he's been a big reason the HW dvison is awesome again. 

#2 If JDS wins then somehow the UFC will give Glass Cain a shot and we all know how that ends :bunk

WAR STIPE


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man a lot of people were calling this the worst PPV of all time, but looking at the matchups this really ain't that bad overall. Dustin, GLover, Silva, Miller, Brown and the main event of course


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> A high-profile welterweight bout between *Rory MacDonald* and *Paul Daley* will headline *Bellator 179* event on *May 19* in *London*.
> 
> Bellator officials announced the 170-pound contest Thursday. The event will take place at *SSE Arena*.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18651891/rory-macdonald-paul-daley-welterweight-bout-headline-bellator-179










Now that's a great fight! Well done _Bellator_.

Right now I am rolling with The Canadian Psycho by 3rd or 4th round submission.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Not sure why so many are giving JDS the edge vs Miocic. Miocic handled himself very well against him in their last fight, and has looked progressively better in each of his following contests. Meanwhile, JDS has only had two fights since then - with one of them being a loss.

I think Miocic wins via early KO.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I am leaning towards Cigano because of how impressive he looked against Rothwell. If the same person shows up at 2011 Stipe's going to be in for a long night IMO. That loss to Ubereem seemed to light a fire up his ass.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

This fight is right down the middle with the fans, kind of crazy. Personally I've got Stipe, tore up the division last year and I expect it to continue. The idea of getting his W back should spur him on too.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829685697804169216
Biggest fight outside of the UFC .


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

GDR gonna smoke Holly, worried about her counterstriking though



Machiavelli said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829685697804169216
> Biggest fight outside of the UFC .


>>>>

This is huge

Pulling for Daley


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tempted to get tickets for that :homer2


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Miocic is going to beast JDS. Don't be dumb.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Tom Selleck said:


> http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18651891/rory-macdonald-paul-daley-welterweight-bout-headline-bellator-179
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure Bellator non-title main events are only 3 rounds.

Good fight, but I'm hoping MacDonald goes out there and puts on a stellar performance so we can see MacDonald vs. Lima ASAP :mark:. Bellator's welterweight division is starting to fill out. Koreshkov, MacDonald, Lima, Daley, MVP and Chidi are gonna make for some fun match-ups in 2017.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Daley/MacDonald is a great fight. Just asked me mate, we may go to this one.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Tempted to get tickets for that :homer2









The RainMaker said:


> Miocic is going to beast JDS. Don't be dumb.


Just like Stipe beasted (that phrase sounds like visceral prison sex :regal) Cigano in the first match?











Mad Max said:


> Pretty sure Bellator non-title main events are only 3 rounds.


My mistake. It's a fight that definitely should warrant five rounds though. :cudi


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

http://www.flocombat.com/article/51845-jose-aldo-vs-max-holloway-set-for-ufc-212-in-brazil

Aldo vs. Holloway set for UFC 212 in Brazil.

#MaxHoliday
#MaxHollowayoverthere


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

June 3rd??????? That's ages away. :moyes8

You just had to visit Disney World didn't you, Holloway.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Waldo's back and coming for you Max


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> UFC president Dana White on Friday told ESPN he's encouraged that female mixed martial artist Cris "Cyborg" Justino, who faces a one-year suspension, will be granted a retroactive therapeutic-use exemption for using a banned substance.
> 
> The future has been uncertain for Justino (17-1) after she tested positive for spironolactone, a banned substance, in December. However, Justino has claimed innocence under the UFC's antidoping program, stating a doctor had prescribed the medication, and she has applied for the exemption.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18660426/ufc-president-dana-white-encouraged-cris-cyborg-justino-get-exemption-banned-substance

I am not going to build my hopes up too much but this sounds promising. The sooner, Cyborg, gets to fight for that Featherweight title, the sooner the division will become legitimised.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did y'all see the latest embedded?



Spoiler: NSFW! Pervbeard has been activated


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Max better win via stoppage otherwise he's getting fucked by the judges


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol if Holloway even stood a slight chance it's gone now

Aldo on pts

Couldn't care less about whiny ass Cyborg though


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

The UFC has removed all of these fighters from their roster, which according to BloodyElbows Zane Simon, this means it's a 99% chance their contracts have been terminated. Some of them on here have retired, while others their contract negotiations failed.

Anthony Birchak
Clay Collard
Maximo Blanco
Geane Herrera
Brock Lesnar
Taylor Lapilus
Seohee Ham
Takeya Mizugaki
Rick Story
Ali Bagautinov
Lorenz Larkin
Brendan O’Reilly
Erik Perez
Jessamyn Duke
Cole Miller
Elvis Mutapcic
Joe Gigliotti
Fredy Serrano
Fernando Bruno
Thiago Tavares
Zach Makovsky
Yao Zhikui
Tim Kennedy
Sean O’Connell
Aisling Daly
Adam Hunter
Joey Gomez
Bartosz Fabinski
Augusto Montano
Yaotzin Meza
Yves Jabouin
Milana Dudieva
Anton Zafir
Tony Sims
Lukasz Sajewski
Tiago Trator
Kenny Robertson
Francisco Rivera
Roldan Sangcha-an
Gasan Umalatov
Jon Delos Reyes

Another one that wasn't removed from the roster, but it looks like he's done in the UFC:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830218748195909638
The biggest WTF's to me are Larkin, Cirkunov, Perez, Story, Rivera, Lapilus, Ham, Bagautinov, Tavares and Birchak.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Won't be long before Larkin is in Bellator tbh


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lorenzo, please come back, the ship is sinking.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tim Kennedy, ie, what happens when you don't end that fucker Kelvin!

Brock will be back if the money is right. There's too much money to be made by all parties.

They can't just kill off 125?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dam Misha was a big upcoming LHW prospect and UFC really needs mofre of those


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What's the point in even having a Light Heavyweight division if they're just going to allow all the contenders and prospects to leave?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

0 interest in tomorrow's card. None.

If anything worth while happens I'll find the clip online Sunday.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I forgot Jacare was on the card. Eh. Still not enough.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Quietly optimistic for tonight's card tbh. I do not think it is as bad as people are making out. I was so hyped for 200 and what a sack of shit that turned out to be. When you are not really excited for a event is usually when it delivers


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Damn, people are really hating on this card. The main event is terrible, I agree, but there's some good fights on this card. 

Any card with Silva on, I'm watching. Souza, Poirier, Glover, Boetsch and Miller are all on the card, that's worth watching at least for me. Hell, even the Lentz/Islam fight has me interested, Lentz is always entertaining, especially recently.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830477653350182917

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/830479232853749760
Talk about the worst possible luck for a fighter ever.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Damn

Only interested in Silva tbh


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Agree with the card sounding a bit meh... i hope Holm vs de Randamie is going to deliver. 

Love Silva but dude is close to 42 and never really looked the same after he broke his tibia it's a hard to be hyped


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Ian McCall. Unbelievable. That's what, 5 times in the last few years that his fight has been cancelled within 48 hours of the event?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man this isn't even funny anymore. Think about how many hard weight cuts he's had with no actual fights, tihnk his body just can't do it anymore.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

McCall got sick before the planned Seery fight and suffered an injury before the Dustin Ortiz fight. Before the planned Borg and Scoggins fights, they got sick and had weight cutting issues, respectively. So, it's been a mixed bag- sometimes it's on McCall, sometimes his would-be opponent, but it boils down to a shitload of bad luck. I really like McCall and it's a terrible situation. I could see UFC releasing him off the back of this- how many times can they promote a fighter only for it to fall through last minute? It would add to the shit pile for Ian McCall, but at the same time, you couldn't blame the UFC.

EDIT: Oh, fight picks. The biggest question mark is Silva, but his situation is a lot different to BJ Penn. Anderson basically knocked out the current middleweight champion a year ago and somehow still lost the fight. He beat Nick Diaz a couple of years ago, how much PEDs had to do with it, who can say. He lost his last fight jumping up in weight to fight a champ on 3 days notice. There's a ton of asterisks next to his losses, and while time might be starting to catch him, I think he has more left. Then again, Brunson is younger, maybe faster, with ridiculous power. If he beats Silva, while Whittaker sits on the sidelines, I'll be so pissed.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Holm and Silva are both underdogs tonight. I'm picking both of them in upsets.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't understand why people are so down on 208. :aries2 I am genuinely excited for all of the fights on the main card. :quimby


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah same, the card is good. I think if it had a different main event with two bigger names people would be more excited for the whole card.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

I can't justify spending 50 bucks on a weak card like this, and I say that as Holm Nuthugger


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I've said in the lead up to this that you should be excited for Poirier vs. Miller if you have a pulse, that'll be a fantastic opener. Then, Glover Teixeira is fighting, so that'll be a hard hitting brawl, and Jarod Cannonier made me a fan with the way he walked through punches like a zombie in one of his recent fights. Then, you have Jacare displaying his skills, while Boetsch is always a live dog. I'll always tune in for an Anderson Silva fight, and I'm hoping Brunson walks into a woodchipper- not a metaphor, I'd actually be fine with that happening**. Then we have the beginning of a division and a new championship- it seems like a nothing division with two fighters, but once we get Cyborg, Megan Anderson, and a few other Invicta and UFC 135ers moving up, and this'll look better in retrospect. Plus, stylistically, it should be a wicked striking battle.

BUY IT NOW!










(That's UFC 208, not 201)

** I don't really dislike Brunson that much, just a huge Whittaker fan, and I don't want to see the guy he smashed advance further in the division while he spends a couple of months recovering from his hand injury.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Nothing would please me more than for, Brunson, to bring out the old vintage, Anderson Silva, tonight. Here's hoping he's still got enough left in the tank (and chin) to give us a spectacular treat. I just wanna have one last moment of magic before he inevitably succumbs to father time. :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm liking the banter in this 3 man commentary booth haha.





































inb4


> CORMIER IS A FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT AND I HOPE HE DIES


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> I'm liking the banter in this 3 man commentary booth haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:andre I don't want him dead, I just want him gone from the UFC


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Don't understand why people are so down on 208. :aries2 I am genuinely excited for all of the fights on the main card. :quimby


Blackbeard please convince me to buy 208 :grin2:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Did @rockhead buy 208?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Decent fights so far. Really enjoyed Reis vs. Sasaki. 

The bloodthirsty side of me wants a finish or two now though. Good chance of it given the names on the main card.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jim Miller is like a little slab of granite. He's one tough, durable mofo. :lol Those low leg kicks were lethal.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was not expecting Glover Cannonier to be on the ground lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I am warming to the 3 man commentary team. It is weird without Goldberg but so far so good


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Next time take out Anik and put Dom in there, would be even better.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

free win for Jacare, as expected.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Glad JAcare won and kept his spot as the next title contender. Is Bisping vs Romero confirmed?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, it's confirmed.

Worst undercard of the modern era. AWFUL. Everyone on it should be ashamed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

One of the most atrocious decisions ever. 30-27? Just fuck off


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

And the winner is................ Nobody. That was fucking awful

:lmao Anybody else hear the guy shouting fuck you Dana i want my money back :lmao


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

What a terrible fight


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shit card. Shit. judging. Shit reffing.



Holly shoulda won


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Shitty PPV fpalm

Joe shouldn't have let Germaine get away with saying Holly didn't want to fight. She was easily the aggressor 100% of the fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I had no issues with either decisions. Brunson, did absolutely fuck all, he was too tentative and got controlled by a surprisingly intelligent, Silva. And, Holly, was her usual predictable point fighting self, Germaine, was the only landing the more significant and meaningful shots. Plus she pretty much stuffed every single takedown attempt. :draper2

Germaine, thank you so much for keeping my betting streak alive. :vince$

In saying that, I fear for your health because, Cyborg's, gonna eat you alive. :lol

Overall the card didn't turn out the way I hoped it would. :francis


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Holly won that fight easy. What a crock of fucking shit. These judges have these new unified rules fucked up. Yes, lay and pray and wall and stall shouldn't win you the fight..(most of the time..) But neither should doing fucking NOTHING. What did GDR do besides wait for Holly to charge and get wrestlefucked against the cage for 9 minutes while throwing her hands up waiting for a break instead of trying to reverse and disengage? Holly also knocked her down twice. Fuck that shit. Oh, and GDR should have had a point taken. Fuck off UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

People thought, Holly, won?







Madness, I like substance and quality behind my work, not activity just for the sake of activity. Those two eye catching moments shouldn't win you a fight.

She should retire anyway IMO. It's clear to me that she's nothing more than a point fighter who got lucky in facing an arrogant, idiotic, Rousey. She's been found out and doesn't have enough time on her side to change her style, nor does she have enough malice inside her to start really damaging her opponents. She's also starting to get pretty long in the tooth if you accumulate her whole combat career.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

The RainMaker said:


> Holly won that fight easy. What a crock of fucking shit. These judges have these new unified rules fucked up. Yes, lay and pray and wall and stall shouldn't win you the fight..(most of the time..) But neither should doing fucking NOTHING. What did GDR do besides wait for Holly to charge and get wrestlefucked against the cage for 9 minutes while throwing her hands up waiting for a break instead of trying to reverse and disengage? Holly also knocked her down twice. Fuck that shit. Oh, and GDR should have had a point taken. Fuck off UFC.


Welcome aboard, new fan.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The only thing I enjoyed about this PPV was the Rogan-DC duo on commentary. Everything else fucking sucked.

I hope this is the end of Holly headlining cards. Not only has she lost 3 in a row, but she has had ONE impressive showing in her entire UFC career. The wins she had pre-Ronda were not particulary great performances and post-Ronda she has lost every fucking fight. Even if they had given her that decision tonight, the fight sucked dick and she failed miserably trying to be a wrestler.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> People thought, Holly, won?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Substance and quality? That's ridiculous. Holm knocked her down TWICE and had 9 minutes of cage control to 45 seconds. So what? GDR hit a few bombs, Holm walked right through her shit and pinned her against the cage helpless. Because you land a few more effective shots you're supposed to just lay on the cage for 10 minutes waiting for a ref break and win a world title that way? I'm sure Dana is just overjoyed to have two butch looking dudes fight for a title. Great.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The RainMaker said:


> Holly won that fight easy. What a crock of fucking shit. These judges have these new unified rules fucked up. Yes, lay and pray and wall and stall shouldn't win you the fight..(most of the time..) But neither should doing fucking NOTHING. What did GDR do besides wait for Holly to charge and get wrestlefucked against the cage for 9 minutes while throwing her hands up waiting for a break instead of trying to reverse and disengage? Holly also knocked her down twice. Fuck that shit. Oh, and GDR should have had a point taken. Fuck off UFC.


I agree with everything up to, fuck UFC. They don't pick refs and judges. That's up to the state commission. Remember Dana, fighters and Rogan, all HATED Steve Mazzigatti. The worst ref in history. Then you had Cecil Peoples as a terrible judge who knew very little about MMA.

As for GDR, WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK!?!? Why the fuck was she not pointed for the first cheap shot and then DQed for the 1-2 combo? Holly had her hands down and the ref was there for the first cheap shot. Holly was out on her feet and lost her mouth guard. Happy she was KO'ed, but still.

Cyborg still gonna maul her. And you know what, it's gonna be karma-tic as fuck!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I too surprisingly enjoyed the Rogan & Cormier pairing. Anik, felt like a bit of a third wheel, I am not a fan of the three man combo, it flows better when it's just two guys IMO. He's got better chemistry with, Brian Stann anyway.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The RainMaker said:


> had 9 minutes of cage control to 45 seconds.


And yet she did fuck all with that control. Was unable to take, Germaine, down and barely done any damage in the clinch. Thank god the judges have stopped rewarding that lay n pray shit.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Germaine clearly had the most significant shots. Holly had a hard time landing and didn't accomplish much in the clinch. The commentator may be right though, we might've seen a tie with a point deduct.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Germaine clearly had the most significant shots. Holly had a hard time landing and didn't accomplish much in the clinch. The commentator may be right though, we might've seen a tie with a point deduct.


Or a Holly win with 2 points removed. The first cheap shot was like "Whoooa?!" But then a 1-2 cheap shot combo the second time.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> And yet she did fuck all with that control. Was unable to take, Germaine, down and barely done any damage in the clinch. Thank god the judges have stopped rewarding that lay n pray shit.


It takes two to lay and pray and wall and stall. So you reward the person just laying against the cage waving her arms at the ref because she can't do anything about it? So basically GDR gets love because she did nothing, while Holly gets penalized because she was ineffective at at least trying SOMETHING. Okay. Like I said, these rules are being misinterpreted. No, lay and pray shouldn't USUALLY win you a fight, but in this case, it should, because the other person did nothing. The rule is utilized fine in fights like Hendricks/Magny, where the guy on bottom is throwing subs and trying to move, this wasn't that. This was a wrestlefucking that Holm easily won.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme (Jun 2, 2015)

spider should not have won that fight
judges were stoned on favoritism


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The RainMaker said:


> It takes two to lay and pray and wall and stall. So you reward the person just laying against the cage waving her arms at the ref because she can't do anything about it? So basically GDR gets love because she did nothing, while Holly gets penalized because she was ineffective at at least trying SOMETHING. Okay. Like I said, these rules are being misinterpreted. No, lay and pray shouldn't USUALLY win you a fight, but in this case, it should, because the other person did nothing. The rule is utilized fine in fights like Hendricks/Magny, where the guy on bottom is throwing subs and trying to move, this wasn't that. This was a wrestlefucking that Holm easily won.


:duck

I like this guy


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tom Selleck said:


> And yet she did fuck all with that control. Was unable to take, Germaine, down and barely done any damage in the clinch. Thank god the judges have stopped rewarding that lay n pray shit.







Only significant strikes Germaine landed was after the fucking bell. Uselees cunt ref. Holly was the one who nearly knocked her out.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> Or a Holly win with 2 points removed. The first cheap shot was like "Whoooa?!" But then a 1-2 cheap shot combo the second time.


True, but I don't think they were intentional cheap shots. It just seemed like Germaine was getting emotional and didn't stop in time. Still, there's no excuse for the shit, and she should've been penalized.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The RainMaker said:


> It takes two to lay and pray and wall and stall. So you reward the person just laying against the cage waving her arms at the ref because she can't do anything about it?


Defending takedown attempts, reversing control and throwing knees and punches is doing nothing? Ok then, stay salty. :mj


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Defending takedown attempts, reversing control and throwing knees and punches is doing nothing? Ok then, stay salty. :mj


She reversed control for what, a combined twenty seconds? Lol. Whatever, we obviously see things differently.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Only significant strikes Germaine landed was after the fucking bell.


:red

Go back and re-watch the fight. She landed multiple hooks, counters, jabs, straights and leg kicks throughout each round. And she was throwing them with bad intentions as well. I am absolutely baffled by the reactions on here, people seem to have viewed this fight too emotionally.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> :red
> 
> Go back and re-watch the fight. She landed multiple hooks, counters, jabs, straights and leg kicks throughout each round. And she was throwing them with bad intentions as well. I am absolutely baffled by the reactions on here, people seem to have viewed this fight too emotionally.


Bad intentions, yet the granite chinned Holly Holm was the one who had the two Knockdowns.












lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Are you also baffled ref didn't do shit after Holly got hit multiple times after the bell had clearly rung? Cause you haven't said a word about that, and it had a massive influence on the outcome of the fight lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The RainMaker said:


> It takes two to lay and pray and wall and stall. So you reward the person just laying against the cage waving her arms at the ref because she can't do anything about it? So basically GDR gets love because she did nothing, while Holly gets penalized because she was ineffective at at least trying SOMETHING. Okay. Like I said, these rules are being misinterpreted. No, lay and pray shouldn't USUALLY win you a fight, but in this case, it should, because the other person did nothing. The rule is utilized fine in fights like Hendricks/Magny, where the guy on bottom is throwing subs and trying to move, this wasn't that. This was a wrestlefucking that Holm easily won.


Well Holm didn't "easily win" to be fair, she was outstruck quite significantly. But generally I can't say I agree with your interpretation of the grappling. There's a significant difference between active top control (on the cage or on the ground) and what Holly did tonight. Glover was a pretty decent example from tonight, for example. Pressuring here to advance there, always active, always countering Cannonier's attempts to sweep. Neutralising his offense and providing plenty of his own.

Then you have someone like Roy Nelson who believes that lying down on top of Derrick Lewis is enough to win him a fight. No, because only neutralising the other guy's offense is not a form of offense in itself. Holm had some okayish offense against the cage but not enough to offset the serious leather De Randamie was connecting with. And again, it's not a position she completely dominated like you're suggesting, GDR got in plenty of reversals/offense in the clinch herself.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tom Selleck said:


> Defending takedown attempts, reversing control and throwing knees and punches is doing nothing? Ok then, stay salty.





The RainMaker said:


> She reversed control for what, a combined twenty seconds? Lol. Whatever, we obviously see things differently.


Pitter-patter shots for the most part. Yes she put knees in there, but they were few in between. But, Holly threw them right back and so it's still moot, shot for shot. Maybe if GDR had put some elbows to Holly who was lower for the takedown. There was a distinct lack of effort by GDR against the cage.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Well Holm didn't "easily win" to be fair, she was outstruck quite significantly. But generally I can't say I agree with your interpretation of the grappling. There's a significant difference between active top control (on the cage or on the ground) and what Holly did tonight. Glover was a pretty decent example from tonight, for example. Pressuring here to advance there, always active, always countering Cannonier's attempts to sweep. Neutralising his offense and providing plenty of his own.
> 
> Then you have someone like Roy Nelson who believes that lying down on top of Derrick Lewis is enough to win him a fight. No, because only neutralising the other guy's offense is not a form of offense in itself. Holm had some okayish offense against the cage but not enough to offset the serious leather De Randamie was connecting with. And again, it's not a position she completely dominated like you're suggesting, GDR got in plenty of reversals/offense in the clinch herself.


Serious leather..You mean like two Knockdowns? lol.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Are you also baffled ref didn't do shit after Holly got hit multiple times after the bell had clearly rung? Cause you haven't said a word about that, and it had a massive influence on the outcome of the fight lol.


Not really, those were moments that happened during the heat of the moment. I have no problem with the ref not wanting to spoil a championship fight. Rogan's reaction was ridiculous. You'd think it was a repeat of Daley vs. Koscheck by how animated he was.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Glad i didnt waste money watching on ppv. Feel sorry for the people who bought tickets to see that live.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tom Selleck said:


> I am absolutely baffled by the reactions on here, people seem to have viewed this fight too emotionally.


What emotions? This is was a fight with no heat or build. My BWW was hollow tonight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tom Selleck said:


> Not really, those were moments that happened during the heat of the moment. I have no problem with the ref not wanting to spoil a championship fight. Rogan's reaction was ridiculous. You'd think it was a repeat of Daley vs. Koscheck by how animated he was.


Seriously?? So how many heat of the moment shots can you land after the bell before getting ONE point taken away?


Taking a point away is also not spoiling the fight, if it is justified. It's his JOB


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Not really, those were moments that happened during the heat of the moment. I have no problem with the ref not wanting to spoil a championship fight. Rogan's reaction was ridiculous. You'd think it was a repeat of Daley vs. Koscheck by how animated he was.


The second time was almost as bad as Daley vs. Koscheck.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Poirier vs. Miller wasn't so bad, all that fight lacked was a scintillating finish.

I wonder what they'll do with, Jacare, next? Do they keep him on the sidelines as the #2 contender, or perhaps throw, Whittaker in there with him next? Or will, Whittaker, end up facing, Silva, next so they'll just pursue the, Rockhold, rematch again? :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Seriously?? So how many heat of the moment shots can you land after the bell before getting ONE point taken away?


Enough to rock a pro boxer so hard she falls into the ref and her mouth guard goes flying.... :draper2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The RainMaker said:


> Serious leather..You mean like two Knockdowns? lol.


I mean the counters and combos she let off while Holm whiffed pretty much everything she tried at standing distance. She's wearing the damage on her face right now.


Tom Selleck said:


> Not really, those were moments that happened during the heat of the moment. I have no problem with the ref not wanting to spoil a championship fight.


A really, really ridiculous mentality my dude. As a fan, yeah, but the referee is not a fan. Last time we had refs not wanting to "spoil" a special fight we had Gustafsson nearly dying from Rumble's GnP, and Weidman from Rockhold's. The referee's job is to enforce the rules, not to worry about "spoiling" shit!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

samizayn said:


> I mean the counters and combos she let off while Holm whiffed pretty much everything she tried at standing distance. She's wearing the damage on her face right now.


Oh you mean the cut after the headbutt after Holly sent her ass to the ground again? Oh okay. lol.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Dumbass ref definitely should have taken a point from GDR, so a unanimous 48-47 would have been a draw, but that still doesn't excuse the fact that Holly "The One Hit Wonder" Holm had another bad performance tonight. I guess a draw would have been appropriate, because quite frankly, neither girl deserved to leave with a belt tonight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

If, Joe Rogan, hadn't made such a big song and dance out of those moments I doubt people would be so up in arms over this. It's a fight, when the adrenaline is flowing shit happens, stop being so overly dramatic ffs. It's the ref's job to get in there as soon as the bell sounds.

There's a huge difference between being in the heat of the moment and then clearly going out of your way to hit someone when the round has finish. Germaine's, not that kind of fighter.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The RainMaker said:


> Oh you mean the cut after the headbutt after Holly sent her ass to the ground again? Oh okay. lol.


Her entire face. I'm guessing you don't want to look too closely, you sound bitter AF


Tom Selleck said:


> If, Joe Rogan, hadn't made such a big song and dance out of those moments I doubt people would be so up in arms over this. It's a fight, when the adrenaline is flowing shit happens, stop being so overly dramatic ffs. It's the ref's job to get in there as soon as the bell sounds.
> 
> There's a huge difference between being in the heat of the moment and then clearly going out of your way to hit someone when the round has finish. Germaine's, not that kind of fighter.


Come off it, live audience can't hear anything Rogan is saying and they booed the shit out of Germaine both times it happened. There was outrage because these after-the-bell fouls are so incredibly rare, and we've never had TWO in one match. Heat of the moment does not hold up. Hundreds of fighters have fought in the UFC, many of them in fights a lot more intense than that one, yet they're somehow perfectly fine to hear the bell and stop. How does that work, and she somehow can't control herself?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wait! Is that the whole post conference?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Tom Selleck said:


> If, Joe Rogan, hadn't made such a big song and dance out of those moments I doubt people would be so up in arms over this. It's a fight, when the adrenaline is flowing shit happens, stop being so overly dramatic ffs. It's the ref's job to get in there as soon as the bell sounds.
> 
> There's a huge difference between being in the heat of the moment and then clearly going out of your way to hit someone when the round has finish. Germaine's, not that kind of fighter.



Nah, I don't care what Rogan said. It was dirty as fuck and Germaine did it in back-to-back rounds, so I guess she IS that kind of fighter.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Her entire face. I'm guessing you don't want to look too closely, you sound bitter AF


No, you're talking about all this serious leather GDR threw, which Holly walked right through no problem. Holly is the one who dropped her twice.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tom Selleck said:


> If, Joe Rogan, hadn't made such a big song and dance out of those moments I doubt people would be so up in arms over this. It's a fight, when the adrenaline is flowing shit happens, stop being so overly dramatic ffs. It's the ref's job to get in there as soon as the bell sounds.
> 
> There's a huge difference between being in the heat of the moment and then clearly going out of your way to hit someone when the round has finish. Germaine's, not that kind of fighter.


Yea not like she stuck her tongue out and laughed after the second time she hit her after the bell or anything. Rogan had nothing to do with it


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tom Selleck said:


> If, Joe Rogan, hadn't made such a big song and dance out of those moments I doubt people would be so up in arms over this.
> 
> It's a fight, when the adrenaline is flowing shit happens, stop being so overly dramatic ffs. It's the ref's job to get in there as soon as the bell sounds.


Sorry, bro but that's BS. We all were up in arms about that shit and you really don't here commentary at BWW during fights. It's dirty as fuck, period.

I could understand if it was on the buzz but we're talking home run KO power. And that's not hyperbole, Holly was out on her feet. And she did it back to back rounds. Ariel even mentioned it at the presser. It was dirty plain and simple.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard I edited a reply into that post before, read it



The RainMaker said:


> No, you're talking about all this serious leather GDR threw, which Holly walked right through no problem. Holly is the one who dropped her twice.


Yep, congrats on Holly for having a chin. What does this have to do with you being unable to accept her loss?


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Blackbeard I edited a reply into that post before, read it
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, congrats on Holly for having a chin. What does this have to do with you being unable to accept her loss?


She didn't lose? And lol at GDR already ducking Cyborg. "I need surgery, see you next year, hopefully you retire or something by then and I will avoid you mauling me."


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

samizayn said:


> Come off it, live audience can't hear anything Rogan is saying and they booed the shit out of Germaine both times it happened. There was outrage because these after-the-bell fouls are so incredibly rare, and we've never had TWO in one match. Heat of the moment does not hold up. Hundreds of fighters have fought in the UFC, many of them in fights a lot more intense than that one, yet they're somehow perfectly fine to hear the bell and stop. How does that work, and she somehow can't control herself?


Well obviously the live audience are going to boo it when they're being show an instant automatic replay on the big screen. Plus Holly was clearly the fan favourite in the arena so their biased reactions have no bearings on what was happening to me.

Put yourself in her shoes, when she got knocked down by that kick all she was focused on was immediately trying to reply with a significant combo of her own to stop Holly from stealing the round. It's easy for people at home to cast blame without understanding the emotions and adrenaline that was pumping through her body at the time. She was just focused on winning the fight, nothing else. It's not the first time its happened in a fight, and it won't be the last. It's the ref's job to immediately separate the two fighters once the bell sounds.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Well obviously the live audience are going to boo it when they're being show an instant automatic replay on the big screen. Plus Holly was clearly the fan favourite in the arena so their biased reactions have no bearings on what was happening to me.
> 
> Put yourself in her shoes, when she got knocked down by that kick all she was focused on was immediately trying to reply with a significant combo of her own to stop Holly from stealing the round. It's easy for people at home to cast blame without understanding the emotions and adrenaline that was pumping throw her body at the time. She was just focused on winning the fight, nothing else. It's not the first time its happened, and it won't be the last.


So should they have taken a point or no? I defy you to say no.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The RainMaker said:


> She didn't lose? And lol at GDR already ducking Cyborg. "I need surgery, see you next year, hopefully you retire or something by then and I will avoid you mauling me."


Wonder who's decision it was to not have the new 145 champ do the psot ifght interview lol. She was obviously gonna get lynched


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Tom Selleck said:


> Well obviously the live audience are going to boo it when they're being show an instant automatic replay on the big screen. Plus Holly was clearly the fan favourite in the arena so their biased reactions have no bearings on what was happening to me.



Did I miss something cause I didn't hear Holly get that much of a reaction. She wasn't exactly Stipe in Cleveland/Conor in Dublin over.

:duck


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> Did I miss something cause I didn't hear Holly get that much of a reaction. She wasn't exactly Stipe in Cleveland/Conor in Dublin over.
> 
> :duck


They were actually booing her much of the fight with her clinch. But according to this dude, she was over like Conor in Ireland and people were pissed because they were extremely biased towards Holly and not because it was obvious bullshit cheating.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackie, you won your money, you're feeling good, you don't have to fight anymore. Go buy yourself something nice and let those who understand the rules talk.....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The RainMaker said:


> So should they have taken a point or no? I defy you to say no.


Nope. I am not a fan of deducting points from fighter's unless they cause a blatant foul or they've been warned. The ref warned after the second incident and it never happened again. Neither of those moments were dirty IMO, it was just action in the heat of the moment.

It says something about, Holly's, performance tonight that she needed point deductions to eek out a draw. Her tactics and style of fighting have become so predictable and easy to counter.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Tom Selleck said:


> Nope. I am not a fan of deducting points from fighter's unless they cause a blatant foul or they've been warned. The ref warned after the second incident and it never happened again. Neither of those moments were dirty IMO, it was just action in the heat of the moment.
> 
> It says something about, Holly's, performance tonight that she needed point deductions to eek out a draw. Her tactics and style of fighting have become so predictable and easy to counter.


LMAO. Then we're done here.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The RainMaker said:


> LMAO. Then we're done here.


Back off man, he's spittin red!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Germaine should just have kept swinging till she fucking knocked Holly out then, since it was in the heat of the moment.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

If those are the new rules, people need to take advantage of that. At 209, after the first round is over, Wonderboy kicks the shit out of Woodley's head and the ref goes "That's fine, just don't do it again".

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> If those are the new rules, people need to take advantage of that. At 209, after the first round is over, Wonderboy kicks the shit out of Woodley's head and the ref goes "That's fine, just don't do it again".
> 
> Fucking hilarious.


No, because Big John or Herb will be there to take a point, not like these fucking bullshit NY refs.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Serious disappointment from NYSAC all round tonight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So save for Jacare, all decisions tonight. Wow....


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI - Cub Swanson vs. Artem Lobov, Michelle Waterson vs. Rose Namajunas and Alan Jouban vs. Gunner Nelson were all announced last night. :jjones


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tom Selleck said:


> FYI - Cub Swanson vs. Artem Lobov, Michelle Waterson vs. Rose Namajunas and Alan Jouban vs. Gunner Nelson were all announced last night.


Ooooooo, I hope in New York! Anything goes up there! Cub can swing a club, Rose can really Thug and Gunner can bring a gun!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Missed the Jouban-Nelson fight announcement, that'll be sweet.

Judging by the conversation I'm catching up on here with the Holm-Randamie fight, breaking the rules doesn't matter if there was no intent behind it. Cool. I guess Germaine sticking her tongue out and smirking after the second one was just her being fired up in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought Germaine won the first 2 rounds. Holly was getting lit up every time she missed a shot and she looked a bit shell shocked. I was genuinely worried that Holly was going to get knocked to sleep but the longer the fight fight went on the more comfortable she looked . I would definitely give Holly rounds 4 and 5 so that leaves round 3. I will have to watch the round again as when it was on live i missed a couple of minutes.

I dont think there can be any question about a point deduction for Germaine. The 2nd time she done it she landed a 1,2 combo and for me that should have definitely been a point deducted but them rounds were hard to score. It depends on what style you like. Holly was far more busy and was instigating 95% of the action, Germaine had her feet planted and was quite static but she was landing by far the cleaner and more damaging shots especially early in the fight. When they went to the scorecards i legit had no idea how the judges had scored it. Neither of the fighters clearly won. 

Overall it was a poor fight in terms of quality and action


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Overall it was a poor fight in terms of quality and action



I think everyone should at least agree on that, regardless of who you thought deserved to win. There was no clear winner, only a clear loser: all the fans who watched the fight (especially those who paid to see it).


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Once Yoel has fucked up Bisping Jacare has to get the next shot surely

Glad Silva & GDR won but shit fights.. Holm didn't clearly win should have been a draw after the deduction but guess they wanted a clear winner lol

3 in a row for Holm now :lol

Feel for Brunson though


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Anybody denying that the main event should have been a draw is out of their mind. GDR looked better for most of the fight but cheating is cheating. This "heat of the moment" bullshit is no excuse.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

I've got no problem with Germaine continuing to throw punches after the bell. Made that boring as piss fight slightly more interesting. Slightly.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

What a fuckery.... unanimous decision after TWO illegal shots 

and that Dumb ass ref should be fired asap


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

BornBad said:


> What a fuckery.... unanimous decision after TWO illegal shots
> 
> and that Dumb ass ref should be fired asap


It was a horrible fight, also the ref stepped in way too soon at the very end of the fight....One of the worst fights I've ever witnessed


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That card actually churned out crap as expected, only Jacare turned up.

Main event was so bad idc who won but clearly a point should have been deducted, what a dirty fighter GDR is. When Cyborg tears her limbs off :heyman6


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

If Holly wasn't sportsmanship she could easy take a dive after the punch round 2 and trying to get De Randamie dq. 

Hope Cyborg is going to dig a hole in her face after that sorry ass fight


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Of course when a potential fight with Cyborg comes up, GDR is getting surgery for a injury that happened last year. What a fucking ****** :done


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cashmere said:


> Of course when a potential fight with Cyborg comes up, GDR is getting surgery for a injury that happened last year.


Just like Holloway with Aldo....


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Managed to call 5/5 winners from last nights main card but the final 2 were a little screwy eh. GDR throwing shots after the bell seemed overly enthusiastic more than anything to me.*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Blackbeard doing his best to top his Dee pregnancy posts in here today. Holly's a moron for not making a bigger deal of it. Doing nothing about the first one was bullshit let alone the second time. The movement started after the bell rang and caught Holm clean after she dropped her hands. The rule is there for a reason and it's not like losing a point for a series of accidental eye pokes. It was intentional and it was dirty and it gave her an unfair advantage. If I'm a fighter watching that then I know what I'm doing in my next fight at the end of any 2 rounds. Get them shots in brothers, it's an all gain strategy. Letting her do it again in the next round though. Jesus fucking christ. Ref absolutely bottled making a big call and embarassed himself further by stepping in a good 2 seconds too early at the end of the 5th. 

I had GDR winning though if you disregard the points deduction that should have happened. Holm was controllling the clinch but GDR stopped every single takedown attempt out of it along with totally outstriking Holm the first 2 rounds. It was maybe tight due to the scoring system but Holm did absolutely nothing to deserve the win. Was it 8 unsuccessful takedown attempts. Yeah that's something that will lose you a fight when you only get a couple of decent strikes in. The division is a farce though and became even more of one last night too. SMH at promoting Cyborg that hard too while she's been flagged for a failure. Remember that this was all setup for a Rousey/Holm Champion vs Champion fight so Dana could undermine Conor through Ronda. The Holm train should be taken off the tracks now. Didn't look great in her pre Ronda fights and the Nunes fight devalued that win greatly. 

Had Brunson winning but I can see 28-27 Silva because Brunson's takedown attempts percentage was dreadful. Wow at the judge who gave Silva the 1st though. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

This is going to be my hill to die on dammit! 8*D

I re-watched both incidents later again that night just to clarify matters for myself. And I honestly feel like Germaine was already in the process of throwing those combinations when the bell sounded. Neither moments felt like intentional dirty attempts to get in some cheap shots to me. If you disagree with me that's fine but I just didn't see her actions as cheating. So you can mock me all you like but at least I am being honest and truthful to myself. Sports can be subjective at times. :draper2

Also that moment where Germaine stuck her tongue out was just a little bit of bravado IMO. She was just involved in a heated exchange which had resulted in her being dropped by a kick, I do not think for any second she was gloating because she tagged Holly after the bell.

That response when Rogan asked her about Cyborg "I need to have hand surgery".......










I really hope they decide to bring over some of the Invicta talent to strengthen the Featherweight division. Megan Anderson would be able to inject some life and excitement into it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

First illegal punch was _maybe_ inattentional but Holly got rocked hard, Second time fucking bitch laughed after the left and right... Jackass needed to take away a point at least 

three-fight losing streak since Ronda fight for Holm that's a bit depressing but loosing like that.... shiiiiit... 


shittest UFC event since a long time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holly's past her prime now. She'll be turning 36 this year and has had over 50 professional fights in her whole combat career. I honestly feel like she should seriously consider retirement at this stage. Don't really see her having much success back at Bantamweight, the other gals on the roster seem to have her figured out now.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I think your focusing too much on whether she tried to cheat or not and not enough on the complete incompetence of the ref. 

Even if it was just in the head of the moment, how often do you see fights where on two separate occasions a fighter throws strikes after the bell?? Or is Germaine so much more in the moment than other fighters out there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

You're making it sound like Germaine just sat and waited for the round to end before throwing any punches. On both instances she was already in the motion of throwing combos during exchanges. That's why I am not so up in her arms over what happened.

As for the ref, yeah, I'll admit he had a bad night. He should of warned her immediately after the first instance. Hopefully he'll learn from this experience and improve as ref.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm not saying Germaine just sat and waited for the round to end before throwing any punches. I'm just saying if being in the motion of throwing combos during exchanges is a valid excuse, shouldn't we see that a lot more often during fights.




That ref should never ref a title fight again


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That ref was shambolic, he was pretty much in between Holly and GDR at the end of the 5th with 10 seconds to go.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Dana White is critical of UFC 208, main event referee Todd Anderson


With nine of its 10 fights going to decision, and a slew of questionable commission gaffes marring the event, UFC 208 will not go down in the annals as an instant classic UFC pay-per-views. And no one was more disappointed with the action that unfolded on Saturday night in Brooklyn than UFC president Dana White.

“Not one of our better events,” White said on FOX Sports 1’s post-fight show. “I always feel like that if we come into a place, you’re going to have at least a few good fights that are going to get you up out of your seat. We didn’t have any of those.

“Well, I shouldn’t say that. The (Dustin) Poirier-(Jim) Miller fight was awesome and obviously the ‘Fight of the Night.’ Those guys gave it everything they had, and props to them, they put on a great performance tonight.”

The Poirier-Miller fight was one of the lone bright spots on a pay-per-view that otherwise was short on big moments. But while the fights were what they were at UFC 208, many of the decisions made by officials appointed by the New York State Athletic Commission (NYSAC) ended up being the bigger story.

Several puzzling scorecards were handed in from judges assigned by the state — a point of contention which was most noticeable in the night’s co-main event, which saw former UFC middleweight champion Anderson Silva capture a controversial unanimous decision victory over Derek Brunson.

Then, in the main event, referee Todd Anderson declined to take a point away from Germaine de Randamie despite the fact that de Randamie twice cracked Holly Holm with hard strikes in the seconds after the bell signaled the end of a round.

De Randamie wound up winning a judges’ decision by unanimous 48-47 scores to capture the inaugural UFC women’s featherweight title, however the contest would’ve ended in a draw had Anderson taken a point away from de Randamie.

“I feel like the ref from New York shouldn’t be reffing a main event fight,” White said on the UFC’s post-fight show. “They don’t have enough experience. He should not have been in there. But again, we don’t make those decisions. The commission does. That was a bad decision by them, and if that guy takes a point for hitting after the bell, it’s a draw. The only possible way this night could be any sh*ttier.

“Everybody was blowing me up on the phone, ‘what’s wrong with this ref?’ and ‘what’s wrong with this ref?’” White added. “What’s wrong with this ref is he doesn’t have big fight experience like that. None of these guys do in this state yet, and they should’ve had one of the experienced MMA refs in there reffing that main event.”

White’s lack of excitement about the night was reflected in the UFC’s post-fight bonuses. Rather than awarding four bonuses to fighters on the card, the UFC only handed out three at UFC 208, an obvious indictment of the action that took place at the Barclays Center on Saturday night.

And though the scoring in the main event bout between de Randamie and Holm generated plenty of discussion of its own, White could only offer a resounding “no” when asked whether he was left satisfied by the result.

“It wasn’t the best fight I ever saw,” White said. “I was hoping that the main event would deliver and erase most of the rest of the night. That didn’t happen. You know me, it’s been a long time since we’ve had a bad show, and they happen. It happens.”

fair enough i guess...


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Was I the only one who was actually impressed with Silva's performance last night? I saw a more cagey, crafty mentality from him with a sprinkling here and there of his old self. It seems like he's realised that it's time to adapt in order to maintain fighting at such an advanced age.

That post fight interview though, it almost sounded like he was getting ready to retire. :mj2

I would love it if they finally made Silva vs. GSP happen next. If ever there was a time for that fight it's now IMO.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Tom Selleck said:


> That post fight interview though, it almost sounded like he was getting ready to retire. :mj2


To be honest he should cause sooner or later a younger dude is going to send him in retirement and it could be ugly to watch but i think he's a bit "afraid" of his post fight life


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Al Swearengen said:


> Was I the only one who was actually impressed with Silva's performance last night? I saw a more cagey, crafty mentality from him with a sprinkling here and there of his old self. It seems like he's realised that it's time to adapt in order to maintain fighting at such an advanced age.


I was impressed with the idea of what he wanted to do, but the execution itself... It felt like he went out and did 60% of what he wanted to do. He was perfect in taking advantage of Brunson's timidity, excellent in making him look useless by stuffing 9/11 TDs, but had he reeally turned it on, he would have embarrassed him instead of just squeaking past with the win.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> Poirier vs. Miller wasn't so bad, all that fight lacked was a scintillating finish.
> 
> I wonder what they'll do with, Jacare, next? Do they keep him on the sidelines as the #2 contender, or perhaps throw, Whittaker in there with him next? Or will, Whittaker, end up facing, Silva, next so they'll just pursue the, Rockhold, rematch again? :hmm:


Jacare needs a Whittaker on his resume, right now his best win is a prestreak Mousasi. It's not Jacare's fault, but his resume is poor and if Mousasi beats Weidman he deserves to jump Jacare in my eyes. But no top contender seems to want a piece of him


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> RUMOR: Joanna Jedrzejczyk - Jessica Andrade title bout at ufc 211 in Dallas


I dig it, same card as the heavyweight title fight. Nice to see JJ continuously featured on the big PPV cards.



edit - false apparently :mj2


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> > RUMOR: Joanna Jedrzejczyk - Jessica Andrade title bout at ufc 211 in Dallas
> 
> 
> I dig it, same card as the heavyweight title fight. Nice to see JJ continuously featured on the big PPV cards.
> ...


You sure? I see it being slated everywhere.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

She said it was false herself apparently and that she's not fighting in Dallas. 













Don't believe her lies?? :dana :mj


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

First it was Germaine, now it's Megan Anderson.....



> "*The thing is, I want to fight Cris, but right now in my career, I'm not going to get the type of money she's getting*," Anderson said. "*Cris was the highest-earning athlete in Invicta because the UFC was involved with her contract. If I'm fighting Cris, I would want to make sure I'm getting more than basic, entry-level pay*."
> 
> "*I'm not running from her, but yes, I know that I need to work on my skills if I'm going to fight the best pound-for-pound female in the world*," Anderson said. "*I would want a few more fights. It doesn't mean I'm ducking her. I just want one or two more fights, especially on a big platform*.
> 
> ...


http://www.espn.com/blog/mma/post/_/id/23468/megan-anderson-feels-cyborg-fight-doesnt-make-sense-right-now

"Interim Champion"


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

one rumour out of Poland and everybody went with it. 

There is not one women's in the women's 115 that Joanna is losing a second of sleep over.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Al Swearengen said:


> First it was Germaine, now it's Megan Anderson.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that from Anderson. Telling it how it is, she knows she's not ready for Cyborg just yet so why go in there and get mauled. She's not the champion so she doesn't have to accept the fight, I'd do the same in her shoes tbh.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No mention of hand surgery this time :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> I like that from Anderson. Telling it how it is, she knows she's not ready for Cyborg just yet so why go in there and get mauled. She's not the champion so she doesn't have to accept the fight, I'd do the same in her shoes tbh.


Yeah but the huge problem here is that Megan's the *Invicta Interim Featherweight Champion* so she's really in no position to be picking and choosing her opponents. If she's not ready to unify with Cyborg then she needs to immediately vacate that title.

It's ashame she's decided to take this bizarre stance because I am a big fan of hers. :francis


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Al Swearengen said:


> Yeah but the huge problem here is that Megan's the *Invicta Interim Featherweight Champion* so she's really in no position to be picking and choosing her opponents. If she's not ready to unify with Cyborg then she needs to immediately vacate that title.
> 
> It's ashame she's decided to take this bizarre stance because I am a big fan of hers. :francis


So how does it work with the Invicta Championship? It's a completely different championship from the UFC one is it not? So why does she need to unify it? I actually don't know, srs question.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> So how does it work with the Invicta Championship? It's a completely different championship from the UFC one is it not? So why does she need to unify it? I actually don't know, srs question.


You're getting too caught up on the organisation, it's a genuine world title! Cyborg is the current Featherweight Champion, Megan's the Interim Champion. So when Cyborg says she's ready to defend Megan's really got no leg to stand on here. The whole point of an Interim Championship is to fill in for the regular Champion until he or she is ready to return. They're essentially a glorified #1 contender who's guaranteed a title shot.

Put it this way, if Holloway was saying "I am not ready to face Jose Aldo" people would be absolutely livid.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Al Swearengen said:


> You're getting too caught up on the organisation, it's a genuine world title! Cyborg is the current Featherweight Champion, Megan's the Interim Champion. So when Cyborg says she's ready to defend Megan's really got no leg to stand on here. The whole point of an Interim Championship is to fill in for the regular Champion until he or she is ready to return. They're essentially a glorified #1 contender who's guaranteed a title shot.
> 
> Put it this way, if Holloway was saying "I am not ready to face Jose Aldo" people would be absolutely livid.


Ahh okay, that makes sense. Sooo if Cyborg and Megan fight it would be in an Invicta cage I'm assuming.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Remember when you said Floyd vs Conor would never happen @Al Swearengen :mj

Come on and bet me, chump :mark:. FLOYYYYYYYYD :mark:.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/829366165965266945
:LOL


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Hope Bisping beats the P4P biggest cheater in UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Hope Bisping beats the P4P biggest cheater in UFC.


Jon "Pitch Fork, Dick Pills, Crackhead" Jones?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> You're getting too caught up on the organisation, it's a genuine world title! Cyborg is the current Featherweight Champion, Megan's the Interim Champion. So when Cyborg says she's ready to defend Megan's really got no leg to stand on here. The whole point of an Interim Championship is to fill in for the regular Champion until he or she is ready to return. They're essentially a glorified #1 contender who's guaranteed a title shot.
> 
> Put it this way, if Holloway was saying "I am not ready to face Jose Aldo" people would be absolutely livid.



It is not as simple as that though is it. The only way it could happen is part of a UFC event and in the Octagon. No way would Dana allow Cyborg to fight under the Invicta banner while she has a deal with the UFC

Unless Cyborg has her contract with the UFC terminated or she returns to Invicta when it ends it is actually Cyborg who has not got a leg to stand on. She can call Megan out all day long but unless Megan is willing to fight her on a UFC card then Cyborg can do fuckall about it. Besides Cyborg has defended her Invicta title 3 times in 3 and a half years, just get the juiced up ****** stripped of the title and have done with it


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Jon "Pitch Fork, Dick Pills, Crackhead" Jones?


I meant inside the ocatogn, this guy has the worst track record in history of UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> I meant inside the ocatogn, this guy has the worst track record in history of UFC.


Whhhaaaaaaatttt? Kennedy, Jacare, Machida and Wide Man, all fallen prey to the Soldier of God!


----------



## Freeway.86 (Jul 5, 2006)

Machiavelli said:


> I meant inside the ocatogn, this guy has the worst track record in history of UFC.


What are you basing that on? Far as I can tell, Romero has one failed test to his name. Josh Barnett has 4. Bones Jones has 2. Belfort basically escaped any testing for like 3 years by never fighting in the US.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Freeway.86 said:


> What are you basing that on? Far as I can tell, Romero has one failed test to his name. Josh Barnett has 4. Bones Jones has 2. Belfort basically escaped any testing for like 3 years by never fighting in the US.


Have you not seen a Yoel Romero fight? lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I've said it before and I will say it again. I will believe Conor/Floyd when I see it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Come on guys, y'all are slipping............


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831886220342988801
:fuckyeah:YES



Rowdy Yates said:


> It is not as simple as that though is it.


Invicta and Zuffa (or WME-ING now) have an agreement with each other. All of their cards air exclusively on Fight Pass. Cyborg's involvement with the UFC has merely been an experiment, she's not officially 100% bound to the UFC as far as I know. So technically there's nothing stopping her from going back to defending her Featherweight title while Germaine gets hand surgery. If that weren't the case she'd of been stripped of her title.

Invicta has essentially become a feeder organisation of female fighters for the UFC. So if Megan Anderson surprised us all and defeated Cyborg the UFC would be gaining a new star anyway and they'd be able to use the footage to promote her.

EDIT- FYI Brock Lesnar has seemingly retired from MMA.

http://www.espn.co.uk/mma/story/_/id/18687517/ex-ufc-champion-brock-lesnar-retires-mma-competition

I don't venture into the wrestling sections so if it has already been posted there then


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Al Swearengen said:


> Put it this way, if Holloway was saying "I am not ready to face Jose Aldo" people would be absolutely livid.


Unrelated, but he did, and people were.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm glad Woodley has started playing the bad guy to be honest, He should have done this from the start and not let himself get offended by the crowds booing him.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Woodley shoulda won tbh, hope he wins the rematch

Hoping Khabib wins cause he if faces Conor & survives the 1st he'll rag him like a sack of potatoes, worrying point though is that he took some shots against Johnson who isn't as good a striker so he really needs to work on his stand up

I like Ferguson but needs to chill with the shit smacktalk "You're a fucking headache & I got the pills for that" ..:lol

Great preview


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

GSP vs Bisping would be :trips5


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm interested in the new welterweight Ultimate Fighter that's coming out. Kinda similar to TUF 5 The Comeback it's a comeback of past Ultimate fighter contestant. Names of note include Joe Daddy Stevenson and Jesse Taylor. I'm extremely excited for Joe Daddy. Being only 34 I'm hoping he has a good showing, returns to lightweight and causes some trouble in the division


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Omg can't wait for 209. :done


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Brock Lesnar retires again, George St. Pierre finally coming back. What an interesting turn of events.



> GSP vs Bisping would be


GSP Vs. Anderson Silva was like their biggest money fight and they blew it!

- Vic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Hopefully Wonderboy puts an end to that geek's title reign so I can start paying attention to the welterweight division again.

GSP returning is huge. There was a post a few days ago in the wrestling section about how the UFC was headed downhill due to the quality of UFC 208 and McGregor's long absence/his desire to fight Mayweather. In reality, 2017 will very likely be another great year for the UFC.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*IF* GSP vs. Bisping happens I wonder if the UFC will consider making Jacare vs. Romero II. :hmm:

Can't wait to see their reactions if this fight gets made, they're going to be furious. :heston

BTW I think GSP would get absolutely slaughtered by both men, especially Romero who's got godlike wrestling skills in his back pocket.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Why would he come back and fight Bisping at MW when he's been a WW for most, if not all of his career. Surely he'd fight winner of Wonderboy/Woodley at WW? Unless he's stated he wants to be a MW now.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

209 is gonna be awesome. The card up and down is worth looking forward to, especially the double main event. In fact, we're in for some awesome fights for the next three or so months: Cormier vs Johnson at 210, Stipe vs Santos II (and possibly Joanna/Andrade) at 211, Aldo vs Holloway at 212, etc.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

Jaxx said:


> Why would he come back and fight Bisping at MW when he's been a WW for most, if not all of his career. Surely he'd fight winner of Wonderboy/Woodley at WW? Unless he's stated he wants to be a MW now.


He and his team have said for awhile that they'd be most interested in going after the Middleweight Championship when/if he comes back. 

Hopefully he goes after the Welterweight Title and challenges the winner of Woodley/Wonderboy instead, though. That's the title he never officially lost when he retired (although most seemed to think Hendricks deserved the decision in that fight, but I digress), and I really don't want Bisping having any excuses to duck Yoel Romero.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I have no fucking interest in a GSP/Bisping fight. Futher screwing over legit 185 title contenders being one of many reasons


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Agreed. Although poor Maia will be screwed with GSP coming back to WW, better than just Maia than all of Romero, Jacare and Moose.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Why would he come back and fight Bisping at MW when he's been a WW for most, if not all of his career. Surely he'd fight winner of Wonderboy/Woodley at WW? Unless he's stated he wants to be a MW now.


He probably views Bisping as a winnable and marketable fight. There's also the possibility of adding the Middleweight crown to his already impressive legacy.

Given all the sacrifices Mike has made for the UFC over the years I honestly don't mind him getting a payday here. Yeah there's viable and worthy contenders in the division who're anxiously waiting for a title shot, but he's on the verge of retirement and wants to cash out against a big name, he's earned it IMO.

I know people detest Interim titles but I feel like perhaps they could put one on the line for Jacare vs. Romero II. I say this because I am not entirely sure that IF GSP beats Bispings he'll be eager to face either guy later this year. But that's just speculation on my part. :justsayin

This could all be moot of course if the fight ends up taking place at a catch weight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832034575270440960
Hmmm.......


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

My guess is a Holly rematch, as long as it doesn't main event again. Cyborg still has the whole doping thing going on so she'll have to wait regardless.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a great start to the division.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:moyes8

A rematch between GDR and Holly Holm is a gigantic waste of time. I have absolutely zero desire to sit and watch that fight again, especially with Holly's excruciatingly redundant, dull, point fighting tactics.

They should just wait and see what's happening with Cyborg first. Hell I'd even settle for GDR vs. Megan Anderson instead of this nonsense.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Y'all do realise that Fedor vs. Meathead is on Saturday night right? :mj


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> In reality, 2017 will very likely be another great year for the UFC.


You have to hope so. 2016 was the GOAT year but Zuffa made it. 2017 is gonna be Dana White and a team of people with what so far looks like questionable competency, giving us ballyhoo like Swanson v Lobov. The potential is there, but the breaking in phase puts a question mark on it.




Al Swearengen said:


> *IF* GSP vs. Bisping happens I wonder if the UFC will consider making Jacare vs. Romero II. :hmm:
> 
> Can't wait to see their reactions if this fight gets made, they're going to be furious. :heston
> 
> BTW I think GSP would get absolutely slaughtered by both men, especially Romero who's got godlike wrestling skills in his back pocket.



Yoel Romero is a huge man, and if gassing didn't play a factor he would hurt GSP very badly. No shame in that IMO.

I don't think Jacare is nearly as dangerous as most people think he is, and I would actually fancy GSP's chances in that matchup.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Al Swearengen said:


> Y'all do realise that Fedor vs. Meathead is on Saturday night right? :mj


Got Matt knocking Fedor out and that'll be the end of it unfortunately.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Browne is gonna shock the world. You watch.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

The RainMaker said:


> Browne is gonna shock the world. You watch.


I wouldn't be shocked. Lewis showed appalling fight IQ in his last fight, and Browne has a significant edge in terms of that. IDK how good Lewis' camp is but he knows he fought like shit so I am hoping he at least somewhat gets his act together but yeah. I'm hesitant.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Fedor tomorrow m8s :woo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Is it true that Travis Browne finally decided to ditch







?


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

He's back


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832685550079315968


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:mark:


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Fox Sports also confirms: http://www.foxsports.com/ufc/story/georges-st-pierre-inks-new-deal-to-return-to-the-ufc-021717

Bisping's reaction:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832699593896783872


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The return of GSP will do huge numbers. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

A certain fighter is due some apologies..........


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832710033322356736
EDIT-


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832714350414532609
:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> A certain fighter is due some apologies..........
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/832710033322356736
> ...


Absolute joke of a situation all around tbh

If Cyborg was flagged for having anything at all that is on the banned list in her system then she should be banned, No exceptions. If she took the stuff to help with the weight cut or even recovering from it then it should not matter. If she can not make the weight then tough shit. If a product is on the banned list and any fighter is found to carrying the said product in the system then they have failed the test and should have the book thrown at them

On the other hand controversies like this do the fighter no good at all. Mud sticks and especially with someone like Cyborg people will view her achievements with caution which again if she has done nothing wrong is not fair on her

Usada and the UFC really do need to sort out the difference between a performance enhancing drug and stuff that can be found in every day over the counter medication


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

smh what a shitstorm


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> .


You should click on the link and read it thoroughly.



> In the case of Justino, the application for a TUE was granted because the athlete had an unequivocally diagnosed chronic medical condition for which the use of Spironolactone is the appropriate standard of care. Further, it was determined that the athlete and her medical team pursued and exhausted all non-prohibited alternatives and that the low dose of the medication is consistent with best medical practice to treat her condition and would return the athlete to a normal state of health *without providing a performance-enhancing benefit*.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> You should click on the link and read it thoroughly.


I read it thoroughly and that is my point exactly. Why put her through all this shit and make it public knowledge when she had done nothing wrong. All of this shit could have been avoided


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I bet GSP asin't part of that MMAAA shit anymore :mj


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/02/bellator-172-main-event-between-fedor-emelianenko-matt-mitrione-scratched

Not a good look cancelling the main event hours before the show starts.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

FITZ said:


> Not a good look cancelling the main event hours before the show starts.


Well fuck....

Least Kos got dropped!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just found a new dime piece in MMA, from Bellator. Brooke Mayo. :kobe5


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And she's not too shabby in the cage either....

OH MY GOD THAT GUY!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

She lost :mj2.


Nasty eye injuiry as well.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Mayo was begging to continue too. The feels man.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Chieck Kongo with that WWE entrace


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

And the Punk is out! It's good to see Bellator and UFC guys trade wins. Proves that no one organization is better than the other. Benson and Kos lose, but Davis and Daley win, good stuff.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> And the Punk is out! It's good to see Bellator and UFC guys trade wins. Proves that no one organization is better than the other. Benson and Kos lose, but Davis and Daley win, good stuff.


:mj4




The UFC are so clearly head and shoulders above Bellator in terms of talent. Kos hadn't won a fight in 5 years by the way. Sample size is way too small to represent either organisation.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> The UFC are so clearly head and shoulders above Bellator in terms of talent. Kos hadn't won a fight in 5 years by the way. Sample size is way too small to represent either organisation.


Let me put it another way. I like seeing healthy competition in the MMA world. Fighters need options for a better living, ie sponsorship logos, and Bellator has it. They put on a show was light years better than UFC 208 and showed what hungry fighters looked like, instead of point game nothingness.

How's that?


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Are we still pretending that elite fighters don't exist outside of the UFC? :aries2


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Koscheck is beyond a shell of himself at this point.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Mad Max said:


> Are we still pretending that elite fighters don't exist outside of the UFC? :aries2


No one is, but thats clearly not the same as Bellator = UFC is it?





@DX-Superkick My mistake I thought you were talking about the fighters.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

What is it with Bellator and fighters' kidneys?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

There's life in the outside organisations yet. New UFC owners seem determined to take a massive shit all over themselves, UFC's 205lb division has recently been declared dead after Cirkunov and Krylov were let go almost within the same week, and OSP lost to some jobber no one has ever heard of. Shogun Rua is a top ten fighter in this division! Sad, honestly.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> There's life in the outside organisations yet. New UFC owners seem determined to take a massive shit all over themselves, UFC's 205lb division has recently been declared dead after Cirkunov and Krylov were let go almost within the same week, and OSP lost to some jobber no one has ever heard of. Shogun Rua is a top ten fighter in this division! Sad, honestly.


"Do they speak English?"

"No....."

"Then, FUCK 'EM!"


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I read it thoroughly and that is my point exactly. Why put her through all this shit and make it public knowledge when she had done nothing wrong. All of this shit could have been avoided


For the sake of transparency, folk that want to discredit her are going to do it anyway because how she looks and her 1st test failure. But they needed to let folk know something may be up. The last thing they want is a situation like Jones vs Belfort where later it turns out that something fishy may have went on, but the organization was silent about it

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

https://twitter.com/GeorgesStPierre/status/833082079688679424


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Woodley beats Thompson again then KO's GSP is what I'm hoping for the next 6-7 months at WW

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Woodley beats Thompson again then KO's GSP is what I'm hoping for the next 6-7 months at WW


What about Maia? Also, this is exactly what I wanted for Woodley. A name fighter on his resume. I said it before, GSP is the uncrowned king at 170, let's make official in the calendar year, Who is the True 170 Pound King?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> What about Maia? Also, this is exactly what I wanted for Woodley. A name fighter on his resume. I said it before, GSP is the uncrowned king at 170, let's make official in the calendar year, Who is the True 170 Pound King?


I think Maia deserved the 2nd shot Thompson is getting (as I scored the first fight for Woodley.) While Maia should be fighting for the belt next month and should be next in line. GSP will trump him because he's GSP and he retired as champ. The only way GSP doesn't get that fight is if he doesn't want the fight. But I think it's most likely GSP fights 1. Woodley 2. Bisping 3. Diaz.

I know Bisping is the odds in favorite ATM to fight GSP. But I don't think GSP wants permanent fights at middleweight. He didn't want them at his athletic prime and there are way more killers at MW than when it was just Silva. I think come the end of 209 GSP will be sauntering into the cage for a staredown or Joe Rogan will be mentioning to Woodley if he's excited for GSPs return


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Maia hasn't lost in 3 years while choking bitches out. He should've been had a title shot tbh.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Maia continues to get shafted, agree with that it should be him not Thompson again as Woodley imo won the 1st one.

GSP Woodley then Maia strangles the winner


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I have this weird feeling that Travis Browne might win tonight. Do I risk putting my money where my mouth is? :hmm:

I really hope Demian Maia doesn't end up getting screwed over because of GSP's return. He's almost 40 for Christ Sakes.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Thiago "Edson Barboza" Santos. 


Nice KO.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> *I have this weird feeling that Travis Browne might win tonight*. Do I risk putting my money where my mouth is? :hmm:
> 
> I really hope Demian Maia doesn't end up getting screwed over because of GSP's return. He's almost 40 for Christ Sakes.


I have a feeling Travis will come out on top tonight. I will not be betting any money on it though :smile2:

More action in that first fight than the entire 208 card

Sunday night UFC cards though :mark: :mark: :mark:

Could get used to this


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That spinning heel kick from Thiago Santos. :banderas


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I have a feeling Travis will come out on top tonight. I will not be betting any money on it though
> 
> More action in that first fight than the entire 208 card
> 
> ...


Bellator did the same last night. Completely destroyed 208.

I'm pulling for Lewis, personally. Love his win pose! Wish Jacare would bring his back...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Bellator did the same last night. Completely destroyed 208.
> 
> I'm pulling for Lewis, personally. Love his win pose! Wish Jacare would bring his back...


Dont get me wrong i want Derrick to win. The guy is ace but i think Travis is a much better fighter than his last few performances suggest


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Dont get me wrong i want Derrick to win. The guy is ace but i think Travis is a much better fighter than his last few performances suggest


Is this where we blame Edmond?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Is this where we blame Edmond?


I would not put all the blame at Edmonds feet but he has to take some of the blame. Travis was looking great after the Reem And Barnett victory's and has not really looked the same since. 

What is most alarming is the way he has lost his last 2 vs Cain and Werdum. He looks to be totally disinterested and not a patch of him former self


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This has been a war from Randa and Carla!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was a fun little scrap. Enjoyed it. :jjones

Randa Markos my Canadian warrior Queen :bbrown3

Zahabi's little brother looks promising.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Randa lowkey trash talking Joanna with that bullying speech.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Probably a bit harsh after only a few fights but really not enjoying Todd Grisham on commentary. His voice is boring and has very little excitement in his tone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Probably a bit harsh after only a few fights but really not enjoying Todd Grisham on commentary. His voice is boring and has very little excitement in his tone


As opposed to Anik who isn't?


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> As opposed to Anik who isn't?


Who said anything about Jon Anik ? :lmao


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Probably a bit harsh after only a few fights but really not enjoying Todd Grisham on commentary. His voice is boring and has very little excitement in his tone


I am a bit miffed at why they've split up Anik and Stann, those two were just starting to develop some great chemistry together.

It's only Grisham's first card so it's a bit early to judge the guy IMO. He'll take a while to settle in and find his rhythm.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Who said anything about Jon Anik ?


Well Rogan and Goldie did ppvs but Anik and Stann did FS1. That's why I asked.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well Rogan and Goldie did ppvs but Anik and Stann did FS1. That's why I asked.


I was not comparing him to anyone. Always found him boring in his WWE days


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Come on hopefully some good fights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

FYI Joe Rogan's doing a fight companion tonight. Ian McCall's going to be in the studio with him and Eddie Bravo.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Dont get me wrong i want Derrick to win. The guy is ace but i think *Travis is a much better fighter than his last few performances suggest*


I don't see it. I think he was always an overrated fighter who struggled against most of the top guys he faced. Winning tonight won't change that, since I'm not high on Lewis either.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Felder Ricci was a very good tilt while it lasted.. Was obviously pulling for the Canadian but it didn't go out way. Felder is quick and lands lots of clean shots. Looked much better than vs Trinaldo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Does that chick have a sloth tattoo on her arm? :lmao:lmao:lmao

EDIT - Fails to make weight on her debut. fpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Al Swearengen said:


> Fails to make weight on her debut.


Short notice replacement. She had two weeks to get ready for UFC Top 10 fighter....:red


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well that didn't last long. :lol Sara McMann's a true amazonian goddess. :moyes1



DX-Superkick said:


> Short notice replacement. She had two weeks to get ready for UFC Top 10 fighter....:red


Unacceptable. She should of been 3lbs under the limit.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Sara McMann is a fucking BEAST


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Elias Theodorou is a beautiful man. There, I said it. :armfold


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Sara McMann is a fucking BEAST


.....tell that to Ronda.

I still believe


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Who gives a shit about Ronda, they fought 3 years ago.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Who gives a shit about Ronda, they fought 3 years ago.


Twas a joke. Next time I'll use a smiley....


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Something about Theodorou just makes me want to puke.. But I couldnt pick against the fellow countryman. Like South Park when its regular devil vs the Canadian Devil you gotta cheer for the Canadian Devil


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Elias seems sluggish out there.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Elias seems sluggish out there.


It's just the way he fights. Somehow it's oddly effective. Like a wet blanket, sloppy but overwhelming.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Yeah, Elias looked like he was moving in quicksand at times. Not exactly a scintillating performance.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Gavin Tucker is fucking fun to watch.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks like Roy Jones Jr.. That take down setup was unreal


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a cocky little shit. :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Clinical


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol I like this Gavin Tucker dude


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

"I had to play it safe"

:red

Lombard vs. Hendricks next!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So anyway I'm in love with that Tucker guy now.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

:mark: :mark:

Big Rig is fucking huge.. Holy shit does he eat :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So Hendricks makes weight, but loses KO power...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Interesting to see who Hendricks get's next at Middleweight, he looks way fresher


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

If only Lombard had decent cardio . In his last two fights vs Hendo and Magny he looked sensational in the first round but gassed far to easily and ended up getting stopped in both. Tonight he was concentrating on pacing himself and looked awful. Explosive power wasted


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lewis doesnt stand a snowballs chance in hell of getting anywhere near Travis

Edit: Ignore me


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Why does that slow fucker always have to win


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*SWANGIN AND BANGIN*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Disgusting officiating. Travis was sparked cold taking shots and the referee is telling him to defend himself :lmao WTF was that. Shocking

Travis took a extra 3 or 4 clean bombs to the head that were not needed at all


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Buttermaker said:


> Lewis doesnt stand a snowballs chance in hell of getting anywhere near Travis
> 
> Edit: Ignore me


OH MY GOD! HEAVYWEIGHT THUNDER! GOD DAMN! BEAUTIFUL! 

Browne was a walking rag doll!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Not surprised. Browne was always overrated. Still not impressed with Lewis though. Any of the top guys would easily beat him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Disgusting officiating. Travis was sparked cold taking shots and the referee is telling him to defend himself :lmao WTF was that. Shocking
> 
> Travis took a extra 3 or 4 clean bombs to the head that were not needed at all


Yamasaki strikes again


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I hope Todd Grisham sticks around by the way.. I don't care about his lack of knowledge his enthusiasm is unreal. Like its the WWE

"Get out of there Travis!"


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

"I just gotta boo boo" - Derrick 'The Black Beast' Lewis


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha

Lewis is fucking golden on the mic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Derrick's post fight interview :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Lewis doesnt stand a snowballs chance in hell of getting anywhere near Travis
> 
> Edit: Ignore me


:lmao


Buttermaker said:


> Why does that slow fucker always have to win


Because H-TOWN IN THIS HO.

This card was fucking dope. Two weeks out:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a brutal finish. Mario Yamasaki obviously waiting for Travis Browne to recieve brain damage before he stopping the fight. :regal

I'd like to see Lewis face the Werdum vs. Rothwell winner next.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Not surprised. Browne was always overrated. Still not impressed with Lewis though. Any of the top guys would easily beat him.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Black Beast putting wife beating cunts in the hospital :tucky


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Derrick Lewis starts slow, but once he gets up to speed, he is a dangerous HW.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lmao at that entire post-fight interview.

Nice KO too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Black Beast vs Ngannou imo


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Where Ronda Rousey's fine ass at?*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:maury:sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Black Beast vs Ngannou imo


I was thinking that, but maybe not kill off a potential contender.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Black Beast vs Ngannou imo


Too soon. If both guys continue to tear through the Heavyweight division that will be a huge fight down the road. They should save it for a potential PPV main event or co-main event IMO.

There's other fights out there for both guys. Rothwell, Nelson etc.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Al Swearengen said:


> Too soon. If both guys continue to tear through the Heavyweight division that will be a huge fight down the road. They should save it for a potential PPV main event or co-main event IMO.
> 
> There's other fights out there for both guys. Rothwell, Nelson etc.


Well Nelson has already felt the Beast and Nganno is beyond that.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well Nelson has already felt the Beast and Nganno is beyond that.


Roy Nelson would be a stiff test for Ngannou IMO. He's not going to roll over and fold so easily. I'd rather see him face Roy next than be rushed into a Cain Velasquez fight.

Both guys have the potential to be huge stars for the UFC IF they're brought along the right way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I don't know if Ngannou has the personality to be super popular. Lewis on the other hand......


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Al Swearengen said:


> Roy Nelson would be a stiff test for Ngannou IMO. He's not going to roll over and fold so easily. I'd rather see him face Roy next than be rushed into a Cain Velasquez fight.


I say get Bigfoot Silva in there. But seriously I know Cain is too far up, but what about Hunt?

Well shit, he just called out Hunt!

Doing his baby deer impersonation. Derrick 'The Black Beast' Lewis is gold!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Saw this on Reddit and I had to steal it

The dude beat him unconscious on live TV, called him a fucking wife beater in front of millions AND hollered at his girl. this is up there in the p4p most embarrassing losses of all time. it was glorious.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Donnie said:


> Saw this on Reddit and I had to steal it
> 
> The dude beat him unconscious on live TV, called him a fucking wife beater in front of millions AND hollered at his girl. this is up there in the p4p most embarrassing losses of all time. it was glorious.


Repped!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> I don't know if Ngannou has the personality to be super popular.


You don't really need to be that charismatic when you're a monster Heavyweight who's built like an Adonis. :lol



DX-Superkick said:


> I say get Bigfoot Silva in there.












Silva is currently on a four fight losing streak. Are you trying to kill the man?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/833553881892155393
:booklel


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Lewis and Ngannou won't get by any of the top 4-5 guys. They're never going to reach stardom. 

Don't buy into the hype.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> Too soon. If both guys continue to tear through the Heavyweight division that will be a huge fight down the road. They should save it for a potential PPV main event or co-main event IMO.
> 
> There's other fights out there for both guys. Rothwell, Nelson etc.


Never too soon, plus this might be the last chance one of them gets to fight someone who hasn't been top tier for years. I've always hated how they avoid having contenders fight each other. Stuff like Almedia vs Garbrandt is exciting because you hardly ever get two young prospects against each other. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQuUQFIjWqr/

How can you not love Black Beast


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Travis is officially :ralph

Horrible stoppage by Mario but fuck that wife beater anyway... I'm not going to cry for that asshole


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mario Yamasaki is a joke, pretty sure he reffed Weidman/Romero too but in this instance, I don't think anyone cares since it was Browne getting his brain rattled :booklel

Still don't think Black Beast is cut out for the big guns of the division, Werdum/Cain/Stipe would muller him.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

You lot seen this wally yet? It's glorious. 






:lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anark said:


> You lot seen this wally yet? It's glorious.


Can you post the link


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> Can you post the link


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmgMuBmyYAg


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Never too soon, plus this might be the last chance one of them gets to fight someone who hasn't been top tier for years. I've always hated how they avoid having contenders fight each other. Stuff like Almedia vs Garbrandt is exciting because you hardly ever get two young prospects against each other.


I just don't see the need to kill off a contender at the moment. Especially when the heavyweight division is bereft of fresh challengers. Why blow your wad now when Ngannou vs. Black Beast could headline a PPV in the near future? That fight deserves to be built up properly.



Donnie said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BQuUQFIjWqr/


Savage. :ken


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Anark said:


> You lot seen this wally yet? It's glorious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what you get when you're a scrub and you're trying to be like Cody Garbrandt.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Al Swearengen said:


> I just don't see the need to kill off a contender at the moment. Especially when the heavyweight division is bereft of fresh challengers. Why blow your wad now when *Ngannou vs. Black Beast could headline a PPV in the near future*? That fight deserves to be built up properly.


You don't actually believe that, do you?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You don't actually believe that, do you?


Given how high Dana is on Ngannou, yes, yes I do.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Al Swearengen said:


> Given how high Dana is on Ngannou, yes, yes I do.


There are only 3 ways you can headline a PPV as a heavyweight.

1. Fight for the title
2. Be Brock Lesnar
3. Fight Brock Lesnar

Those last two options seem to be gone now, given Brock's apparent retirement.

You're now left only with option #1 . Both Lewis and Ngannou have huge glaring weaknesses. What makes you believe they'll have any chance against any of the top 5 guys? Sure, it's heavyweight and "all it takes is one punch," but Mark Hunt has been the hardest hitter in recent history and has 0 UFC championships to show for it. At some point, your lack of overall skill will negate your one dimensional strength.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Just because you don't have faith in their abilities doesn't automatically mean they'll never achieve success in the division. Ngannou definitely has the potential to become Champion in that division.

Most of the top guys aren't exactly spring chickens either, Cain, Cigano and Werdum have been around the block and have extreme wear and tear on their bodies. I don't see how it's crazy for either Lewis or Ngannou to be in the title picture this time next year.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> I just don't see the need to kill off a contender at the moment. Especially when the heavyweight division is bereft of fresh challengers. Why blow your wad now when Ngannou vs. Black Beast could headline a PPV in the near future? That fight deserves to be built up properly.
> 
> 
> 
> Savage. :ken


Because me personally I've never liked the idea of protecting contenders, I've always hated it. Not saying you should always just match up young prospects, but there's no better time than now for that fight. Lewis is on a great streak and Ngannou is looking scarier than ever. I'd rather see this fight now, than pray to the MMA gods they continue to win.

Sometimes it just makes sense like Jones vs Bader when they looked like the future of LHW(they were) or even a lesser example like Sage vs Gall. 

You could even sell it as a title eliminator especially since, nobody in the top 5 is on a longer streak of whoever comes out of this on top. Tbh it's not like any of the top 5 really deserve a title shot at the moment anyway seeing as all of them are one fight removed from a finish loss (besides Rothwell). Cain got choked out, has been injured and Browne is his only win, not worthy. Rothwell doesn't deserve a title fight after the JDS loss. Werdum isn't far removed from getting face planted and should need more than a 2 fight win streak, before getting a title shot. Overeem nor Hunt deserve it regardless of their fights outcome.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

They'll be in the title picture because you can't have the same 4-5 guys fighting eachother over and over. That being said, they'll never achieve any real success. People were sure that Travis Browne was destined to become champion at one point, but I never bought into the hype. I get the desire to see young new fighters making waves in the heavyweight division, but these two won't be the ones to dethrone the older guys. They certainly will never main event a PPV against one another.

Stipe has a good chance of holding onto the title for years.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because me personally I've never liked the idea of protecting contenders.


They won't be protected though. Like I said last night, they should match Ngannou up with Roy Nelson and have Lewis face the Werdum vs. Rothwell winner.

Stipe's going to have his hands full with Cigano and Velasquez (IF he stays healthy) this year anyway. There's no need to rush either guy.

I would maybe settle for a scenario where Ngannou vs. Lewis happened at the end of the year and it was a title eliminator. I just think we should pump the brakes, hold off and show a little patience.

I mean just look at Khabib vs. Ferguson. Granted injuries helped set the time and date for that clash but that's a huge fight because of how both guys have been built up. 

Being a boxing fan I can certainly understand the hesitation and reluctance to allow a fight to marinate for too long *cough JuanMa vs. Gamboa cough.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> They won't be protected though. Like I said last night, they should match Ngannou up with Roy Nelson and have Lewis face the Werdum vs. Rothwell winner.
> 
> Stipe's going to have his hands full with Cigano and Velasquez (IF he stays healthy) this year anyway. There's no need to rush either guy.
> 
> ...


Cain doesn't deserve shit, he needs to go on a streak and stay healthy. They need to stop babying him just because they desperately want to break into Mexico. Unless he can pull a Khabib and show he can win and stay healthy for a year screw him. Cain has pulled out of his last two title fights and been more than injured, a single win over Travis Browne is not impressive enough to over rub that stench.

Ngannou vs Nelson is going backwards. Derrick Lewis beat him 2 fights ago. You shouldn't KO Arlovski then go fight Nelson who isn't even a KO threat it seems anymore. 

Leaving this fight up to fate is silly, especially since they are legitimate top 7 guys. Let them go at it, everybody in the top 5 presents multiple threats too them anyway and I don't bank on both of them being able to beat top 5 guys. This could be a solid co-main on a PPV title eliminator. The winner of Stipe vs JDS facing off against the winner of Lewis vs N'Gannou sounds like the most exciting prospect. Werdum and Rothwell should have to string together something to build up the right to a title fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Ngannou vs Nelson is going backwards. Derrick Lewis beat him 2 fights ago. You shouldn't KO Arlovski then go fight Nelson who isn't even a KO threat it seems anymore.


Roy's incredibly tough and durable though, he's most likely going to take Ngannou the distance and show us all what he's made of. Beating him would be more impressive than beating Arlovski IMO. And Lewis didn't exactly have an easy night with him either, hell I thought Roy won.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Al Swearengen said:


> Roy's incredibly tough and durable though, he's most likely going to take Ngannou the distance and show us all what he's made of. Beating him would be more impressive than beating Arlovski IMO. And Lewis didn't exactly have an easy night with him either, hell I thought Roy won.


Roy is a decent taste test for any heavyweight looking to move up. He's incredibly durable while packing a decent punch and a great ground game. I have to agree with you about the Lewis Nelson fight. I honestly thought Nelson won. Even tho there wasn't much damage from my recollection Lewis was on his back a lot.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

the heavyweight division is a bit messy... imo Ngannou should fight the winner of Hunt/Overeem and if he got the W let's talk about title shot


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> Roy's incredibly tough and durable though, he's most likely going to take Ngannou the distance and show us all what he's made of. Beating him would be more impressive than beating Arlovski IMO. And Lewis didn't exactly have an easy night with him either, hell I thought Roy won.


Totally disagree, I'm not interested in seeing this fight. I don't see the appeal of "Nelson takes a beating, how long can N'Gannou beat on him". I don't think Roy won that fight though, at least not at the time, and I'm definitely not going to rewatch. It wasn't a Lewis blow away I remember that much, but I don't remember thinking Nelson could have or should have won.

There's plenty of great matches for both, I think the most attractive matchup is against each other though


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

I really want Ngannou and Lewis to fight each other, sounds like lots of fun. But I'm thinking that it should be a long-run scenario in which Ngannou takes the winner of Reem vs. Hunt, and Lewis takes the winner of Werdum vs. Rothwell. After that, if both men keep their performances up and won against any of those 4, they should face each other in a title eliminator fight. 

Also what the fuck is up with the Fight Night 108 Main Event? Cub Swanson vs. Lobov? are you fucking serious? You give one of the most exciting fighters on the FW division a fight versus fucking Lobov of all people? Give me a fucking break. Is anyone actually invested into this joke fight? At least 3 fights in that same card are more worhty of being in the main event than a fight involving a jabroni like Lobov. Swanson shouldn't have accepted that fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I still say Bigfoot Silva needs to be in the mix! Lol

I like Hunt vs Lewis, he said it himself, they'll be fireworks. But as far as how things shake out, I say Nganno gets the winner of Hunt vs Reem, and Lewis gets the loser.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> I really want Ngannou and Lewis to fight each other, sounds like lots of fun. But I'm thinking that it should be a long-run scenario in which Ngannou takes the winner of Reem vs. Hunt, and Lewis takes the winner of Werdum vs. Rothwell. After that, if both men keep their performances up and won against any of those 4, they should face each other in a title eliminator fight.
> 
> Also what the fuck is up with the Fight Night 108 Main Event? Cub Swanson vs. Lobov? are you fucking serious? You give one of the most exciting fighters on the FW division a fight versus fucking Lobov of all people? Give me a fucking break. Is anyone actually invested into this joke fight? At least 3 fights in that same card are more worhty of being in the main event than a fight involving a jabroni like Lobov. Swanson shouldn't have accepted that fight.


Agree with you there with UFC FN 108, it's fucking embarrassing and sad.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

this fucking guy :tysonlol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Also what the fuck is up with the Fight Night 108 Main Event? Cub Swanson vs. Lobov? are you fucking serious? You give one of the most exciting fighters on the FW division a fight versus fucking Lobov of all people? Give me a fucking break. Is anyone actually invested into this joke fight? At least 3 fights in that same card are more worhty of being in the main event than a fight involving a jabroni like Lobov. Swanson shouldn't have accepted that fight.


Mate there was literally a collective round of laughter when it was first announced. Didn't know it was now also main event, of all things :lmao

And are you kidding? Swanson's picking up a free meal!


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

samizayn said:


> Mate there was literally a collective round of laughter when it was first announced. Didn't know it was now also main event, of all things :lmao
> 
> And are you kidding? Swanson's picking up a free meal!


I mean, yeah it's all about gettin' paid, I hope swanson gets a KO of the night or a performance of the night bonus out of Artem Lobov, but I think that taking this fight is getting in the way of a possible title contendership, I might be wrong, but still.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Heavyweight needs all the help it can get obv, so I'm rooting for Ngannou. Let's see how he looks after crushing a few more tomato cans. Or sending Blaydes to the ER in a rematch would be a message.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

You're all looking in the wrong places for help for the HW division. Ngannou and Lewis are simply not well enough equipped to make any big waves. The sooner you accept that reality, the better off and the less disappointed you'll be.

The only guy who can reinvigorate the division is Jon Jones. If he ever moves up, I think he can be very competitive with the top guys, despite the weight difference.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You're all looking in the wrong places for help for the HW division. Ngannou and Lewis are simply not well enough equipped to make any big waves. The sooner you accept that reality, the better off and the less disappointed you'll be.


Ngannou and Lewis are green, which means they won't ever get better and may as well just go home now. lol okay, whatever.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

OH SHIT!!!

yes! Yes! YES! *YES!*

- Vic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

samizayn said:


> Ngannou and Lewis are green, which means they won't ever get better and may as well just go home now. lol okay, whatever.


They've had enough pro fights for us to know what they are. What they are: one dimensional fighters who will get dismantled by the elite and more complete mixed martial artists.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

209 card looking amazing right now.

God I hope Khabib smeshes Tony and wins bullshit interim title.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> They've had enough pro fights for us to know what they are. What they are: one dimensional fighters who will get dismantled by the elite and more complete mixed martial artists.


For sure stop trolling


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> For sure stop trolling


You're embarrassing yourself if you think those two will ever achieve anything substantial. I suggest you watch several more years of MMA before getting into discussions about talent evaluation.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ngannou is legit. Lewis isn't super great but it's heavyweight and he has great power and it doesn't take much. He's definitely someone who I see getting knocked out by the better fighters before he gets chance to offload. Ngannou though. Ell eee gee it. *


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You're embarrassing yourself if you think those two will ever achieve anything substantial. I suggest you watch several more years of MMA before getting into discussions about talent evaluation.


I gave you good rep, I know. BUT you got to stop baiting and trolling. For a decade Bisping was a choke artist gatekeeper, this is MMA, anything can happen.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You're embarrassing yourself if you think those two will ever achieve anything substantial. I suggest you watch several more years of MMA before getting into discussions about talent evaluation.


Yeah but I've been into MMA since Ali vs Inoki, mate.

In fact, I was watching the UFC before the UFC was even invented, so why don't YOU watch several more years of MMA before getting into a discussion with ME, you bland facsimile of a hundred other wallies who came before you who also left when they realised nobody cared about whatever self-serving superior nonsense they shat out of their mouths.

Go like your own tweets or whatever it is you do to impress your ma.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Anark said:


> Yeah but I've been into MMA since Ali vs Inoki, mate.
> 
> In fact, I was watching the UFC before the UFC was even invented, so why don't YOU watch several more years of MMA before getting into a discussion with ME, you bland facsimile of a hundred other wallies who came before you who also left when they realised nobody cared about whatever self-serving superior nonsense they shat out of their mouths.
> 
> Go like your own tweets or whatever it is you do to impress your ma.


Those two will never be world champs. They've got far too many glaring weaknesses in their game to overcome. 

As I stated previously, I completely understand wanting fresh talent to do well in the HW division. At the moment, there's no one on the horizon who fits the bill. Maybe we'll get someone within the next 2 years, or perhaps Jon Jones will move up. Until then, it will be Miocic, Velasquez, Werdum, and maybe JDS, trading the title back and forth.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> I gave you good rep, I know. BUT you got to stop baiting and trolling. For a decade Bisping was a choke artist gatekeeper, this is MMA, anything can happen.


USADA gave Bisping an even playing field.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Random question, I was thinking about all the women's title changes on Raw and how people feel about that makes the belt feel unimportant. Then I started thinking about MMA, but do you guys prefer when a division has a long standing dominant champ or when a handful of people could be champ? 

Are you more a fan of when somebody like GSP, Anderson, or Jones is on top, or when it's like 205 in the late 2000s or basically LW always where nobody can hold onto the belt?



.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

You know you've got a great main card when Overeem/Hunt is the opener.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Random question, I was thinking about all the women's title changes on Raw and how people feel about that makes the belt feel unimportant. Then I started thinking about MMA, but do you guys prefer when a division has a long standing dominant champ or when a handful of people could be champ?
> 
> Are you more a fan of when somebody like GSP, Anderson, or Jones is on top, or when it's like 205 in the late 2000s or basically LW always where nobody can hold onto the belt?


For me it all comes down to the champion/fighter. I love a great and dominant champ, but one that knows that it's a spectator sport and they know that it's "best for business" when they are exciting to watch.

With Jon Jones, Silva and Rousey, it was always exciting. "How are they gonna do it this time?" was always the question you had going in. Jones could end you with devastating knees, Ground and Pound FROM FULL GUARD or catch you in a standing guillotine and drop you like a sack of dead jellyfish. Not to mention going to war with Gus. Silva could go high front kick to the chin, Triangle choke after a beat down, murderous Muay Thai or LITERAL MATRIX SHIT! Ronda had armbars OUTTA NOWHERE, 18 second KO, countering a flying knee into 13 second armbar. Those are the type of champions I like.

That's not to say guys like Robbie Lawler aren't Saiyan warriors ready to die by the sword everytime they fight, I can give points to him and a lesser extent Edgar. Those fights with Gray were amazing.

But there are bad dominant champions like GSP and Mighty Mouse who could cure insomnia with their fights. Boring wrestle-fuckings or pitter patter sparring matches do nothing for nobody. You don't go the distance with a literally ONE EYED Josh Koscheck who been blind since a few minutes into round one. You don't tussle around with Dan "Green as Grass" Hardy. Jake Shields has no stand up and went the distance with GSP. Same goes for Mighty Mouse, he's so boring they put him on free tv all the time. He's only main evented a ppv once I believe. You can't sell his kind of "dominance" to a crowd for $50.

So yeah, dominant champions all the way. Just not boring point fighters who "pad their stats" all the time.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I think I like a mix of things. A few divisions with dominant champions and then the rest of the divisions have the fighters trying to become that dominant champion. 


I have a question to. I live a few hours away from 2 casinos. Mohegan Sun has Bellator 178 and Turning Stone has World Series of Fighting 35. I know Bellator is considered the higher level promotion and they do have their Featherweight Title Fight headlining that card. But World Series of Fighting is in a smaller venue, cheaper tickets, and I should have a much better view. World Series of Fighting is also advertising 3 title fights. 

I don't want to go to either alone and I doubt that I can get people to make the trip to both. Any idea on which one would be the better live experience?


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Until then, it will be Miocic, Velasquez, Werdum, and maybe JDS, trading the title back and forth.


The HW division is the shits right now tbh. Its absolutely begging for a new generation of young, skilled, athletic HWs to show up like Cain and JDS did years ago and breathe new life into things.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Random question, I was thinking about all the women's title changes on Raw and how people feel about that makes the belt feel unimportant. Then I started thinking about MMA, but do you guys prefer when a division has a long standing dominant champ or when a handful of people could be champ?
> 
> Are you more a fan of when somebody like GSP, Anderson, or Jones is on top, or when it's like 205 in the late 2000s or basically LW always where nobody can hold onto the belt?


Anderson Silva's dominant reign got me into MMA, so I gotta go with him. The way he made Griffin look like a dumbass was hilarious.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834135312246964225
:woah

He's relentless.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Speaking of Heavyweights, what do you guys think of Alexander Oleynik? If he can beat some top 7 fighters he could solidify himself as a contender in the divison in a future, I believe. He has the tools to be a threat in the HW division, maybe.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> They've had enough pro fights for us to know what they are. What they are: one dimensional fighters who will get dismantled by the elite and more complete mixed martial artists.


It sounds like you are struggling to understand the concept of growing as a mixed martial artist.



RapShepard said:


> Random question, I was thinking about all the women's title changes on Raw and how people feel about that makes the belt feel unimportant. Then I started thinking about MMA, but do you guys prefer when a division has a long standing dominant champ or when a handful of people could be champ?
> 
> Are you more a fan of when somebody like GSP, Anderson, or Jones is on top, or when it's like 205 in the late 2000s or basically LW always where nobody can hold onto the belt?


Hum, good question.

Actually, that's made me realise something and I will expand on it for you here. Championship fights by nature are made to answer the question "Who is the baddest (wo)man at XXX pounds?" Definitive answers are always nice. If you want a wrestling analogy I'll give you Dominick Cruz, who I came to realise had become my Undertaker. There's something appeasing about that certainty, and I think it's a similar kind of thing people got from Anderson Silva, though I could never stand the man until post-Weidman. 

On the other hand, when that question has genuine uncertainty about it it can also be very exciting, because it becomes a Game-of-Thrones like power struggle where so many guys have very legitimate claims to that crown. In theory, that looks like the MW division, where any of the top five could realistically fuck up the sitting champion depending on the day of the week. (It could be said Bisping is running the heel champ gimmick, sitting in the analyst's booth talking shit on the sidelines, and only jumping into the ring to barely survive babyface contenders like Dan Hendo.) In practice, it looks like WBW, where the last three champions have had one or less defenses between them, and one of them even retired after losing it.

All in all I think the key is not to string us along too much. Both of the latter divisions I mentioned still hold their intrigue and have that suspense, but where it starts to drag on for ages and there's three new champs by the time you win, with former champs then losing to unranked guys it becomes less "they are all great" and more "they all suck."




FITZ said:


> I have a question too. I live a few hours away from 2 casinos. Mohegan Sun has Bellator 178 and Turning Stone has World Series of Fighting 35. I know Bellator is considered the higher level promotion and they do have their Featherweight Title Fight headlining that card. But World Series of Fighting is in a smaller venue, cheaper tickets, and I should have a much better view. World Series of Fighting is also advertising 3 title fights.
> 
> I don't want to go to either alone and I doubt that I can get people to make the trip to both. Any idea on which one would be the better live experience?


Coinflip, honestly. If WSOF is cheaper go for it, can't comment on the card as only the ME has been announced and it doesn't look all that compelling.


PaulHeyamnGuy said:


> Speaking of Heavyweights, what do you guys think of Alexander Oleynik? If he can beat some top 7 fighters he could solidify himself as a contender in the divison in a future, I believe. He has the tools to be a threat in the HW division, maybe.


Dude with the padded record? It's whatever. The ezekiel is a pretty fun party trick but I automatically don't look highly on him for the record alone.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't question his knowledge mate, he knows everything there is to know about every fighter with 600% accuracy. He can also see into the future,


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

samizayn said:


> It sounds like you are struggling to understand the concept of growing as a mixed martial artist.


They don't excel in any single area. When Werdum was struggling with his standup, you could see that all he needed to take it to the next level was an improvement in the striking department. His BJJ was already world class. The two you're pimping need years to perfect what they're best at, let alone to become more complete fighters. Trust me, these two aren't going anywhere. 

This is coming from someone who saw potential in Cody Garbrandt early in his career and who picked him to beat Dom in this very thread when everyone thought Dom would easily defeat him. It's not difficult to see when someone truly has potential.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> They don't excel in any single area. When Werdum was struggling with his standup, you could see that all he needed to take it to the next level was an improvement in the striking department. His BJJ was already world class. The two you're pimping need years to perfect what they're best at, let alone to become more complete fighters. Trust me, these two aren't going anywhere.
> 
> This is coming from someone who saw potential in Cody Garbrandt early in his career and who picked him to beat Dom in this very thread when everyone thought Dom would easily defeat him. It's not difficult to see when someone truly has potential.


lol oh my god. It's very difficult to take you seriously when you say "trust me" like your opinion on Cody Garbrandt's early career makes you the sage MMA guru on the block. Fuck outta here with that noise LOL. Nothing you have said is special or unique in any way, nothing you say carries any sort of authority, and I cannot understand where this complex of yours has come from.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

samizayn said:


> lol oh my god. It's very difficult to take you seriously when you say "trust me" like your opinion on Cody Garbrandt's early career makes you the sage MMA guru on the block. Fuck outta here with that noise LOL. Nothing you have said is special or unique in any way, nothing you say carries any sort of authority, and I cannot understand where this complex of yours has come from.


It doesn't matter what you take seriously. I remember when people in this thread were convinced that Overeem would become champion and that he would defeat Stipe. I told everyone that Stipe would handle him easily. It's hilarious that the same people are now building up two much less talented fighters. People thought Browne was destined to become champion a couple of years ago too, but I never bought into the hype.

Hopefully one of these guys gets a real fight soon. Then you'll understand.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It doesn't matter what you take seriously. I remember when people in this thread were convinced that Overeem would become champion and that he would defeat Stipe. I told everyone that Stipe would handle him easily. It's hilarious that the same people are now building up two much less talented fighters. People thought Browne was destined to become champion a couple of years ago too, but I never bought into the hype.
> 
> Hopefully one of these guys gets a real fight soon. Then you'll understand.


It's not me though, you're the one conducting yourself like this, begging everyone to treat you like the fool you seem to want to look like. So far, everyone has responded in kind


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *2017 Prediction*
> 
> Bellator will sign GSP.


Nailed it.









Here's hoping I have better luck with my Tony Ferguson one.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It doesn't matter what you take seriously. I remember when people in this thread were convinced that Overeem would become champion and that he would defeat Stipe. I told everyone that Stipe would handle him easily. It's hilarious that the same people are now building up two much less talented fighters. People thought Browne was destined to become champion a couple of years ago too, but I never bought into the hype.
> 
> Hopefully one of these guys gets a real fight soon. Then you'll understand.


How did Stipe handle Overeem easily when he nearly got knocked and choked out early on. Calm yourself.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> How did Stipe handle Overeem easily when he nearly got knocked and choked out early on. Calm yourself.


Dominated the fight, had Overeem running the entire time, and KO'd him in round 2.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> Nailed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tony is going to break the Eagle's jaw and then he's going to fuck Conor's day.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

nah, Khabib's got this. Course Conor will stall the fight out as long as he can.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Think I might go into a state of depression if Khabib loses. Love fighters like Ferguson with that 'anyone, anywhere' type attitude and will die in the octagon if they have to but I don't know how far that takes you, Khabib clearly has the superior ground game and it's hard to see any 155'er surving his ***** skills. Eddie Bravo was saying something interesting, Khabib needs to be careful with his ground game because Ferguson has A LOT of wins by submissions, he can pull out a choke from nothing, regardless, my head and heart says Khabib but there's always that doubt.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

RKing85 said:


> nah, Khabib's got this. *Course Conor will stall the fight out as long as he can*.


:lol Conor's going to take a LONG trip to Iceland for "training" and he's never coming back. Hope I'm wrong and he fights the winner in June/July, but I just can't see it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Dominated the fight, had Overeem running the entire time, and KO'd him in round 2.


It was in the first round actually. But I'm pretty certain your just trolling so I'll just leave it here


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> It was in the first round actually. But I'm pretty certain your just trolling so I'll just leave it here


That's right, my bad. That just further proves my point though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Cashmere said:


> Anderson Silva's dominant reign got me into MMA, so I gotta go with him. The way he made Griffin look like a dumbass was hilarious.


Lmao that fight was embarrassing, I thought Forrest would be too big... Wrong


DX-Superkick said:


> For me it all comes down to the champion/fighter. I love a great and dominant champ, but one that knows that it's a spectator sport and they know that it's "best for business" when they are exciting to watch.
> 
> With Jon Jones, Silva and Rousey, it was always exciting. "How are they gonna do it this time?" was always the question you had going in. Jones could end you with devastating knees, Ground and Pound FROM FULL GUARD or catch you in a standing guillotine and drop you like a sack of dead jellyfish. Not to mention going to war with Gus. Silva could go high front kick to the chin, Triangle choke after a beat down, murderous Muay Thai or LITERAL MATRIX SHIT! Ronda had armbars OUTTA NOWHERE, 18 second KO, countering a flying knee into 13 second armbar. Those are the type of champions I like.
> 
> ...


You don't like mighty mouse, he's a boring person. But I think his fights are fun lol

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk



samizayn said:


> It sounds like you are struggling to understand the concept of growing as a mixed martial artist.
> 
> 
> Hum, good question.
> ...


As a long time Bisping fan, him just being champ is great. But him not wanting to fight Romero because of his drug test problem (that wasn't his fault) is hilarious considering he just fought Anderson and the former TRT Hendo. But yeah I could see anybody being champ their. Personally I want to see Mousasi on top, dude is so chill. Seeing him come out of his shell personality wise as he's hitting his UFC groove has been fun to watch

Holly and Miesha's post fight belt run had been underwhelming



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> It doesn't matter what you take seriously. I remember when people in this thread were convinced that Overeem would become champion and that he would defeat Stipe. I told everyone that Stipe would handle him easily. It's hilarious that the same people are now building up two much less talented fighters. People thought Browne was destined to become champion a couple of years ago too, but I never bought into the hype.
> 
> Hopefully one of these guys gets a real fight soon. Then you'll understand.


Who where some people you believed had potential, that never lived up to the hype

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Who where some people you believed had potential, that never lived up to the hype
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


I can't think of any examples, but that's probably because I get behind very few fighters. The closest would be Bisping, who didn't live up to his potential until very recently.

One guy I'm certain will be a champion within the next 2 years (barring an injury that will keep him out of action for a considerable amount of time) is Gavin Tucker. A very talented and well rounded fighter.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Can see Khabib taking Tony down early in the fight and mauling him tbh. Personally do not think it will be the close encounter many are expecting


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Liverpool martial arts fighter (Terry Etim, ex-UFC) seriously injured in Old Swan road horror



> It appeared he threw himself against as many as four vehicles, including three single-decker Stagecoach and Arriva buses. All except one were believed to be stationary at the time.
> 
> He was eventually restrained by police and taken to hospital. His conditon was this evening described as serious.


:woah


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Can see Khabib taking Tony down early in the fight and mauling him tbh. Personally do not think it will be the close encounter many are expecting


Tony's got a tremendous ground game though, he's incredibly dangerous off his back.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Silvasbrokenleg is being ridiculous the past few pages if serious.

Genuinely PUMPED for next week. I'm predicting a Tony win, another addition to Vanatta's highlight reel and Reem being knocked into oblivion.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Al Swearengen said:


> Tony's got a tremendous ground game though, he's incredibly dangerous off his back.


Tony's ground game isn't on the level of RDA, and we all know what Khabib did to RDA. 

Tony has a good chance if he can keep the fight standing, because I'm not sold on Khabib's standup. Having said that, very few have been able to keep the fight standing for any considerable amount of time vs Khabib, which is why I'm leaning towards him winning.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Think I might go into a state of depression if Khabib loses. Love fighters like Ferguson with that 'anyone, anywhere' type attitude and will die in the octagon if they have to but I don't know how far that takes you, Khabib clearly has the superior ground game and it's hard to see any 155'er surving his ***** skills. Eddie Bravo was saying something interesting, Khabib needs to be careful with his ground game because Ferguson has A LOT of wins by submissions, he can pull out a choke from nothing, regardless, my head and heart says Khabib but there's always that doubt.


Yeah. Those Dagestan ***** dudes out of wherever it is that DC and Luke Rockhold train are savages, straight up. Seen all of those dudes ruin people's day with just pure grappling. Nurmagomedov is the best of them all and obviously very hard to stop at 155.


Donnie said:


> :lol Conor's going to take a LONG trip to Iceland for "training" and he's never coming back. Hope I'm wrong and he fights the winner in June/July, but I just can't see it.


I hold him in higher regard ever since the Nate fight. As a martial artist you can see he is truly dedicated to being the best. As a personality, I have a feeling he can roll with the punches yet again should a loss come his way. Maybe not if it's a Ronda-at-207 domestic abuse incident, but anything in the realm of a fair fight, yes.



RapShepard said:


> As a long time Bisping fan, him just being champ is great. But him not wanting to fight Romero because of his drug test problem (that wasn't his fault) is hilarious considering he just fought Anderson and the former TRT Hendo. But yeah I could see anybody being champ their. Personally I want to see Mousasi on top, dude is so chill. Seeing him come out of his shell personality wise as he's hitting his UFC groove has been fun to watch
> 
> Holly and Miesha's post fight belt run had been underwhelming


Yep, agreed. 

How about you, does WBW look less prestigious these days, or more?



SonoShion said:


> Genuinely PUMPED for next week. I'm predicting a Tony win, another addition to Vanatta's highlight reel and Reem being knocked into oblivion.


I think Vanatta and Teymur are going to be FOTN actually. Like Teymur but I love Vanatta more, and I still do see him getting like a 3rd round finish after a war, if he's sorted out his defensive striking enough.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hopefully Terry can get the help he apparently needs.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Jedrzejczyk vs Andrade is official for UFC 211


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Looks like it wasn't just a rumor after all. :dana




:mark: :mark:


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

209, 210 and 211 all looking :banderas


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Please save us from the Evil Hag Queen, Andrade.


















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834887006257750016


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

JJ over Andrade in a unanimous decision, with Andrade dominating the first couple of rounds before JJ takes over in the second half of the fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/834773018740195328


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> JJ over Andrade in a unanimous decision, with Andrade dominating the first couple of rounds before JJ takes over in the second half of the fight.


Bold prediction mate, can't wait to read your posts after the fight.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah I forgot what is on 210 but 209 and 211 are lit!


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

DC/Rumble II and Weidman/Moose!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony/Khabib trash talk :lmao


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

That shit is hilarious :lmao

Khabib's broken English is almost badass wtf :booklel


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Tony is right, Khabib vs. Tony is the real main event.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Andrade 1st or 2nd round stoppage

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swissblade said:


> Tony is right, Khabib vs. Tony is the real main event.


For a fake belt?

Anyway, I'd love it if UFC would make a belt with a big 1 on it instead of Interim titles.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I have to agree with Tony. It's the more interesting and meaningful match up IMO. There's a better story surrounding this fight than the rematch with Woodley and Thompson. You've got two of the best Lightweights in the world hot off impressive win streaks who are about to collide for bragging rights and the opportunity to possibly face McGregor later this year. Oh and they just happen to also be in their primes. It should be the headliner, there's more at stake and the intrigue is high.

Woodley's not even facing the top guy in his division either, he's being forced into a pointless rematch with a guy who was doing the stanky leg dance in their first encounter. If Woodley was facing Maia I'd be waaay more excited. Stephen probably could make the proper adjustments to win this time but it's just hard to get that excited given what happened in their first fight.

And I've never really been a fan having title fights automatically be the main event out of principle. The fight with the most interest and hype should be the main event.

But that's just me. :justsayin


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835293061534081025
It's crazy to me how the UFC is allowing all these legit top ten fighters to leave now. They're essentially helping Bellator become a more viable competition. I get that WME-ING needs to trim the fat, lower costs and recoup their loses from the purchase but it's starting to have a detrimental effect on some of their divisions.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Al Swearengen said:


> Tony's got a tremendous ground game though, he's incredibly dangerous off his back.


Tony is excellent on the ground i agree but Khabib is a different beast totally. Ridiculous strength and once he mounts you the fight is only going one way which is exactly what i see happening in this


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Really hope Larkin gets a good deal with Bellator. He's too good not to be picked up by them.

Horiguchi not being re-signed by UFC is pretty bizarre too considering the lack of competition in the 125lbs division. Looking forward to seeing him in Rizin.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

No disrespect to Tony cause he is great on the ground but I just see this being similar to Khabib Johnson


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Tony is excellent on the ground i agree but Khabib is a different beast totally. Ridiculous strength and once he mounts you the fight is only going one way which is exactly what i see happening in this


But Tony is crazy good in scrambles, I see Khabib tapping honestly.



MMMMD said:


> No disrespect to Tony cause he is great on the ground but I just see this being similar to Khabib Johnson


Possibly, but I'm hoping Tony busts him up on the feet, then catches him in a sub as Khabib goes for takedowns. I just want Khabib to lose, the whole talkative Khabib isn't interesting, it feels forced.



samizayn said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I hold him in higher regard ever since the Nate fight. As a martial artist you can see he is truly dedicated to being the best. As a personality, I have a feeling he can roll with the punches yet again should a loss come his way. Maybe not if it's a Ronda-at-207 domestic abuse incident, but anything in the realm of a fair fight, yes.
> 
> ...


I actually like WBW more now, it just seems so open to anyone being champ. Nunes is looking nice, but she's been beaten before. I prefer that than when it was "who's Ronda's next victim"


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Possibly, but I'm hoping Tony busts him up on the feet, then catches him in a sub as Khabib goes for takedowns. I just want Khabib to lose, the whole talkative Khabib isn't interesting, it feels forced.


I can see a D'Arce tbh

I can barely understand Khabib all I can hear is "break your face" & "chicken", that conference call made my ears bleed

I just think he's too strong for him, but Ferguson is so unpredictable you'll always be thinking that he can catch him with something at any point, can't wait for this fight


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MMMMD said:


> I can see a D'Arce tbh
> 
> I can barely understand Khabib all I can hear is "break your face" & "chicken", that conference call made my ears bleed
> 
> I just think he's too strong for him, but Ferguson is so unpredictable you'll always be thinking that he can catch him with something at any point, can't wait for this fight


I just don't like the biting of style thing. The broken English is fine, it's just your clearly not a shit talker don't start now. I hated it when Tony did his little promo before he fought Barboza. For me I don't mind shit talk when it feels natural. Derrick Lewis talked shit about Travis Browne, I thought it was a little much, but it didn't feel like he planned on saying it. Watching Khabib go on the broken English rantfest has been pitiful.

Fight should be dynamic either way both guys are finishers. Though knowing the MMA gods, this will be a boring fight like Condit vs Diaz lol


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

As annoying as he is, Black does do great analysis


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

One thing about Tony vs Khabib is the cardio. This is a 5 round fight, and we do not know if Khabib can keep his game going for the whole distance. Ferguson on the other hand has shown he is tough as nails and went five rounds in Mexico and looked fresh at the end.

If Tony can survive the opening 2 or 3 rounds, i can see him taking over the fight.

I can't wait for this.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Michael Myers said:


> One thing about Tony vs Khabib is the cardio. This is a 5 round fight, and we do not know if Khabib can keep his game going for the whole distance. Ferguson on the other hand has shown he is tough as nails and went five rounds in Mexico and looked fresh at the end.
> 
> If Tony can survive the opening 2 or 3 rounds, i can see him taking over the fight.
> 
> I can't wait for this.


Well we know Khabib can go 3 rounds and look fresh by the end of it, how he does with 5 rounds if it goes that far will be interesting but I'm not too worried about his cardio. Khabib's game is so tiring for his opponents, he's so heavy on top and when his opponents are fighting non stop to get him off while eating his fists, it eats into anyone's cardio. 

There are so many variables to this fight, it's so difficult to predict the pattern of the fight, obviously hoping it's another domination from Khabib like the MJ bout but I'm prepared for a back and forth night.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I hope ant-eater face Jedrzejczyk finally losses. That ain't happenin tho









Not until Paige gets to whoop her ass down the line. Shit is gonna be glorious


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cashmere said:


> I hope ant-eater face Jedrzejczyk finally losses. That ain't happenin tho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835682132500570113
:jjones


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/Eddie%20Alvarez%20vs.%20Dustin%20Poirier%20being%20discussed%20for%20UFC%20211

Big test for Dustin.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Eddie Alvarez vs. Dustin Poirier being discussed for UFC 211


Fantastic addition to the card. :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not confirmed yet, but if it happens 211 will be fucking lit. UFC have been pretty on point with their PPV shows lately, with the exception of 208.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

MMMMD said:


> As annoying as he is, Black does do great analysis


I don't find him annoying as he comes across as a really nice bloke. His analysis is deffo top notch though.

Also, I only found out recently he was a glam rock star with tunes/videos so bad they're good. :lol


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Jaxx said:


> Well we know Khabib can go 3 rounds and look fresh by the end of it, how he does with 5 rounds if it goes that far will be interesting but I'm not too worried about his cardio. Khabib's game is so tiring for his opponents, he's so heavy on top and when his opponents are fighting non stop to get him off while eating his fists, it eats into anyone's cardio.
> 
> There are so many variables to this fight, it's so difficult to predict the pattern of the fight, obviously hoping it's another domination from Khabib like the MJ bout but I'm prepared for a back and forth night.


Yeah, what makes this fight so interesting is the different variables on how it could go. I think they will both be tested like never before.

I believe Khabib will have the advantage early but as the fight wears on i think Tony will grow into it. Ferguson is a bit of a slow starter then he grows into the fights as they go on. Lando almost stopped him before Tony turned it around.

I think the opening two rounds will be key. If Khabib can establish dominance then i can see him winning the fight, but if he does not do much in the early goings i can see Tony taking over.
-----------------------

Nobody at 115lbs is taking the belt for Joanna. I can only see her losing at 125lbs if that division is born


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I don't know who to root for between Khabib and Ferguson. I think Khabib takes it, but I don't know if I want him to; Tony is a lot more unorthodox and unpredictable, and that would probably make for a funner fight between him and McGregor. But at the same time, the 'tougher' fight would probably be with Nurmagomedov, and according to Dana White the fight would likely take place in Russia, which would make for an incredible atmosphere. Plus, it enhances Conor McGOAT's legacy a little bit more to defeat an unbeaten fighter thought to be the most feared man in the division than it would to simply defeat Ferguson (although that's a debateable point.)


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> Report: Demian Maia vs. Jorge Masvidal set to headline UFC Nashville



Daam, this is risky for Maia but at least Artem Lobov won't be in the main event now


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Daam, this is risky for Maia but at least Artem Lobov won't be in the main event now


Oh God what if he loses....UFC's stalling would pay off for them, but Maia would be done.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Report: Demian Maia vs. Jorge Masvidal set to headline UFC Nashville


Woah, I could be wrong but this signals to me that the Woodley vs. Wonderboy II winner will be facing GSP next. I mean why else accept a fight when that rematch is only one week away?

I agree though, this is an incredibly risky and dangerous fight for Maia to take, Masvidal is no joke.

It's a worthy main event though. :cudi


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

It's not official. Just anothe instance of Dana trying to push guys around. Hope Demian tells him to shove it.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Was waiting for this all day. Only a couple more days. :done


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Eh. Maia is gonna strangle his ass too :trips5


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

samizayn said:


> It's not official. Just another instance of Dana trying to push guys around. *Hope Demian tells him to shove it.*


If I were in Maia's shoes I'd be doing the same thing. But at the end of the day the dude has to eat and there's no guarantee he'll even receive a title shot in this WME-ING era of UFC so I can't blame him.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

:rockwut


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

3 rounds and in Brazil.... I smell a Claudia decision. 


They should add Nunes vs Valentina on that card too, a double Brazil title fight. :mj


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ronda!

Anywho, I see Claudia vs Not Johanna to go about the same as Claudia vs Johanna.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Which tomato can will Ronda step into the octagon with in order to get her self esteem back?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Shouldn't you know the answer to that already?


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

I'm really surprised to see the majority of fans favouring Khabib in Saturday night's real main event. Khabib's undefeated record is mostly padded out with scrubs (not to mention the fact that he stole a decision from Gleison Tibau). El Cucuy's gonna fuck this guy up. Tony Ferguson is probably the most complete fighter in the world today. He's the Jon Jones of the smaller weight classes. Tony by 3rd round D'arce.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Zydeco said:


> Tony Ferguson is probably the most complete fighter in the world today. He's the Jon Jones of the smaller weight classes.


Probably the most absurd thing that has been posted on this forum in a while. This is a guy who was almost defeated by Lando Vannata.

Khabib smashes him and then goes on to face Conor.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835935063619555329
How can you not respect that man? So much class and dignity. :applause



Jaxx said:


>


Is it possible for Honda to speak to the fight world without using a quotations book?














Here's hoping she's come to the realisation that she needs to ditch











BornBad said:


>


Awesome fight! :mark: Can't wait for both gals to become hot sweaty messes by the end of round three. :bbrown3


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Probably the most absurd thing that has been posted on this forum in a while. This is a guy who was almost defeated by Lando Vannata.
> 
> Khabib smashes him and then goes on to face Conor.


Don't lie. Yet another Khabib fan desperately distorting the truth in order to defend the honour of the most over-hyped fighter in the UFC. Vannata (who's a huge prospect for the future) rocked him momentarily but Tony beat him pretty handily. Also, if you're going to use that as an argument, what about the clear decision win Gleison Tibau had over Khabib? Khabib got his ass handed to him for the majority of that fight but got lucky and was gifted the decision.

Khabib will have no idea what to do when Tony is using that range to box him up, clipping him as he shoots and sprawling the majority of his takedowns. It makes me laugh how Khabib fans consider themselves legit hardcore MMA fans yet you're throwing in with a guy who's never really been tested against a killer. It's the same section of the fanbase who look down on Conor McGregor fans as "casuals" despite the fact that there's a strong case to be made for McGregor being more legit than Khabib.

It's hilarious how blind to the facts Khabib fanboys can be. You see the 24-0 and want to believe that this guy is as legitimate as the record indicates. The fact is that this guy has never shown that he's champion caliber outside of the RDA fight. The emperor has no clothes. Noboby's ever taken the fight to him before. I'm not saying he's a bum. He's absolutely one of the best LWs in the world but so many people are acting like he's invincible. Tony's ground game is more than good enough to hang with Khabib. His striking is on a completely different level. Khabib will panic when his usual wrestlefuck techniques don't work, and Tony will clip him up and strangle the life out of him. Tony then goes on to submit Conor. If Khabib somehow gets through Tony, Conor will snap his jaw in half.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Zydeco said:


> Don't lie. Yet another Khabib fan desperately distorting the truth in order to defend the honour of the most over-hyped fighter in the UFC. Vannata (who's a huge prospect for the future) rocked him momentarily but Tony beat him pretty handily. Also, if you're going to use that as an argument, what about the clear decision win Gleison Tibau had over Khabib? Khabib got his ass handed to him for the majority of that fight but got lucky and was gifted the decision.
> 
> Khabib will have no idea what to do when Tony is using that range to box him up, clipping him as he shoots and sprawling the majority of his takedowns. It makes me laugh how Khabib fans consider themselves legit hardcore MMA fans yet you're throwing in with a guy who's never really been tested against a killer. It's the same section of the fanbase who look down on Conor McGregor fans as "casuals" despite the fact that there's a strong case to be made for McGregor being more legit than Khabib.
> 
> It's hilarious how blind to the facts Khabib fanboys can be. You see the 24-0 and want to believe that this guy is as legitimate as the record indicates. The fact is that this guy has never shown that he's champion caliber outside of the RDA fight. The emperor has no clothes. Noboby's ever taken the fight to him before. I'm not saying he's a bum. He's absolutely one of the best LWs in the world but so many people are acting like he's invincible. Tony's ground game is more than good enough to hang with Khabib. His striking is on a completely different level. Khabib will panic when his usual wrestlefuck techniques don't work, and Tony will clip him up and strangle the life out of him. Tony then goes on to submit Conor. If Khabib somehow gets through Tony, Conor will snap his jaw in half.


I'm not a fan of his. Khabib smashing Tony is a fact that you're going to have to deal with, though.

Tony's fight vs Vannata was much more recent. He wasn't momentarily rocked, he was nearly finished on multiple occasions. Saying that he's by far the most complete lightweight and the Jon Jones of that division is silly.

As for Tony's ground game - it's not nearly on the level of RDA, and RDA wasn't able to hang with Khabib.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I'm not a fan of his. Khabib smashing Tony is a fact that you're going to have to deal with, though.
> 
> Tony's fight vs Vannata was much more recent. He wasn't momentarily rocked, he was nearly finished on multiple occasions. Saying that he's by far the most complete lightweight and the Jon Jones of that division is silly.
> 
> As for Tony's ground game - it's not nearly on the level of RDA, and RDA wasn't able to hang with Khabib.


I don't really get why people are talking about Vannata hurting Ferguson when Khabib is nowhere near a similar fighter to Lando. Ferguson got cracked by Vannata, what does that have to do with Khabib who isn't close to that level of striking? What we do know about Ferguson is that he's able to fight back from bad spots, that's not something you can say about Khabib. 

It's easy to be the bully and the guy whooping ass, but for all we know Khabib might be like Rumble who looks for the first way out when he gets in bad to really bad situations.

I'd bet on Ferguson not because I think it's impossible Khabib wins. But because he has more avenues to win, he can finish on the feet or on the ground, is pretty damn good in scrambles, has cardio for 5 rounds and could win a decision, and we know he can fight through adversity without losing confidence. 

With Khabib we know if the ground goes his way it's a wrap, but we don't know much else. We don't know if he can hang on the feet, we don't know if the MJ thing was a strike that Rogan overblown, or if he might have a chin that can be cracked, if he can handle it if Tony starts to beat on him, we don't know if he is good defending submissions under duress. Chael was great at wrestling horrible at defending subs. We just don't know anything about Khabib besides he's really phenomenal at grappling.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I don't really get why people are talking about Vannata hurting Ferguson when Khabib is nowhere near a similar fighter to Lando. Ferguson got cracked by Vannata, what does that have to do with Khabib who isn't close to that level of striking? What we do know about Ferguson is that he's able to fight back from bad spots, that's not something you can say about Khabib.
> 
> It's easy to be the bully and the guy whooping ass, but for all we know Khabib might be like Rumble who looks for the first way out when he gets in bad to really bad situations.
> 
> ...


My comments about Lando were in regards to the silly claim that Tony was the Jon Jones of the lightweight division. It had nothing to do with the upcoming fight.

Khabib isn't just some random grappler, he's arguably the most dominant grappler in the UFC. Who else has been able to make RDA, a world class BJJ black belt, look like a complete amateur on the ground? I don't think Tony (despite being good on the ground) has anywhere near the skills to deal with that aspect of Khabib's game. I'm not sure if anyone in that division does. His takedowns are also pretty varied, unlike Ronda's for example (who relied solely on the clinch throws), so I don't see many fighters being able to consistently defend them.

Khabib will win this in whichever way he desires. He could stretch it out to a 5 round beat down, or he could break Tony's arm if he wishes.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> My comments about Lando were in regards to the silly claim that Tony was the Jon Jones of the lightweight division. It had nothing to do with the upcoming fight.
> 
> Khabib isn't just some random grappler, he's arguably the most dominant grappler in the UFC. Who else has been able to make RDA, a world class BJJ black belt, look like a complete amateur on the ground? I don't think Tony (despite being good on the ground) has anywhere near the skills to deal with that aspect of Khabib's game. I'm not sure if anyone in that division does. His takedowns are also pretty varied, unlike Ronda's for example (who relied solely on the clinch throws), so I don't see many fighters being able to consistently defend them.
> 
> Khabib will win this in whichever way he desires. He could stretch it out to a 5 round beat down, or he could break Tony's arm if he wishes.


I think Ferguson realistically could tee off on the feet and force him into a bad takedown attempts. Ferguson has also shown to be able to quickly latch on to submissions in scrambles. RDA may be a black belt in BJJ, but it's not like that is a key part of his game. He hasn't had a solid victory in ages, Ferguson has 4 submission wins in his last 6. The dude has 3 submissions in the UFC by D'arce he may not have the same color belt as RDA, doesn't mean he's in reality worse on the ground.

Ferg is a complete fighter while Khabib is a highly dominant wrestler. I think the smart money is on the guy who is more complete and has shown he can pull crazy shit on the ground.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I think Ferguson realistically could tee off on the feet and force him into a bad takedown attempts. Ferguson has also shown to be able to quickly latch on to submissions in scrambles. RDA may be a black belt in BJJ, but it's not like that is a key part of his game. He hasn't had a solid victory in ages, Ferguson has 4 submission wins in his last 6. The dude has 3 submissions in the UFC by D'arce he may not have the same color belt as RDA, doesn't mean he's in reality worse on the ground.
> 
> Ferg is a complete fighter while Khabib is a highly dominant wrestler. I think the smart money is on the guy who is more complete and has shown he can pull crazy shit on the ground.


He's not only beaten, but completely embarrassed various fighters with excellent grappling/ground games. RDA certainly wasn't the only one. Remember what he did to 4 time All American wrestler Abel Trujillo? His ***** is world class, he's not going to be submitted by Tony. That's something you can completely forget about.

Being a complete fighter is important, but it's not always enough when a particular fight doesn't favor you stylistically. I also think too much is made about Tony being complete. He has plenty of weaknesses in his game. Tony's "unorthodox" takedown defense has served him well against a lot of fighters, but I'm confident it won't be enough vs Khabib. There are a lot of holes for Khabib to exploit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> He's not only beaten, but completely embarrassed various fighters with excellent grappling/ground games. RDA certainly wasn't the only one. Remember what he did to 4 time All American wrestler Abel Trujillo? His ***** is world class, he's not going to be submitted by Tony. That's something you can completely forget about.
> 
> Being a complete fighter is important, but it's not always enough when a particular fight doesn't favor you stylistically. I also think too much is made about Tony being complete. He has plenty of weaknesses in his game. Tony's "unorthodox" takedown defense has served him well against a lot of fighters, but I'm confident it won't be enough vs Khabib. There are a lot of holes for Khabib to exploit.


Idk it just seems to be very silly to pretend that because Khabib is very solid that he can't be touched, it's like pretending that Maia couldn't possibly be twarted on the feet or just have his ground game neutralized (like Rory had done to him). 

Khabib getting submitted isn't some unbelievable thing, especially when scramble submissions are Ferguson's thing. Tony is hittable, but that's not a flaw Khabib is likely to exploit. Meanwhile we know that Khabib isn't a dynamo on the feet, that is something he could potentially exploit. We don't know what his gas tank will be in a 5 round fight, and we don't know how he handles adversity. 

Khabib has been dominant not trying to deny that or paint him as a bum. It's just for someone who has a lot of unanswered questions it seems weird hardcore fans seem so willing to ignore those questions for war Khabib. The same way people had questions for Conor, I feel they should have questions for Khabib. What happens if he gets into another Tibau situation where he can't get it to the ground easy and he's dealing with a superior striker. Stuff like that is fair game to consider


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone know if theres gonna be a press conference for 209?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Idk it just seems to be very silly to pretend that because Khabib is very solid that he can't be touched, it's like pretending that Maia couldn't possibly be twarted on the feet or just have his ground game neutralized (like Rory had done to him).
> 
> Khabib getting submitted isn't some unbelievable thing, especially when scramble submissions are Ferguson's thing. Tony is hittable, but that's not a flaw Khabib is likely to exploit. Meanwhile we know that Khabib isn't a dynamo on the feet, that is something he could potentially exploit. We don't know what his gas tank will be in a 5 round fight, and we don't know how he handles adversity.
> 
> Khabib has been dominant not trying to deny that or paint him as a bum. It's just for someone who has a lot of unanswered questions it seems weird hardcore fans seem so willing to ignore those questions for war Khabib. The same way people had questions for Conor, I feel they should have questions for Khabib. *What happens if he gets into another Tibau situation where he can't get it to the ground easy and he's dealing with a superior striker.* Stuff like that is fair game to consider


Then he wins by unanimous decision? I'm comfortable with the judge's decision. Tibau did well defending the takedowns (he's got amazing TDD from both a technical standpoint and because of his size; much better than Tony's) but he didn't do much else. Khabib was chasing him all fight long and grinding him against the cage. Not to mention that Tibau was clearly juiced to the gills (he's failed several drugs tests since.)

I wasn't referring to Tony being hittable. There are holes in Tony's takedown defense that are exploitable by Khabib. Tony has an unorthodox style of defending takedowns that has been successful against many opponents, which will be ineffective vs Khabib. I've seen him "roll with a takedown," for lack of a better description, plenty of times. This won't work if/when Khabib gets hands on him. 

Khabib's stand up is questionable, but his team will try to minimize that. My guess is that Khabib will use a style similar to what Cain utilized vs JDS - he'll employ a cage-heavy approach based on pressuring and grinding Tony down. Once he establishes dominance against the cage, he'll ragdoll Tony and get several takedowns where he'll have his way with him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Then he wins by unanimous decision? I'm comfortable with the judge's decision. Tibau did well defending the takedowns (he's got amazing TDD from both a technical standpoint and because of his size; much better than Tony's) but he didn't do much else. Khabib was chasing him all fight long and grinding him against the cage. Not to mention that Tibau was clearly juiced to the gills (he's failed several drugs tests since.)
> 
> I wasn't referring to Tony being hittable. There are holes in Tony's takedown defense that are exploitable by Khabib. Tony has an unorthodox style of defending takedowns that has been successful against many opponents, which will be ineffective vs Khabib. I've seen him "roll with a takedown," for lack of a better description, plenty of times. This won't work if/when Khabib gets hands on him.
> 
> Khabib's stand up is questionable, but his team will try to minimize that. My guess is that Khabib will use a style similar to what Cain utilized vs JDS - he'll employ a cage-heavy approach based on pressuring and grinding Tony down. Once he establishes dominance against the cage, he'll ragdoll Tony and get several takedowns where he'll have his way with him.


I think Tony will surprise a lot of folk Saturday. But we're probably not going to agree on prefight analysis. I just hope this fight lives up to the hype one way or another, and doesn't become another one in the long list of "pre fight hype real fight dud".


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't think Ferguson will surprise many if he wins, this isn't expected to be a lop sided fight (although it could turn out that way if Khabib truly brings out his A game).

My main card winners:
Wonderboy (almost split 50/50 on this)
Khabib
Rashad Evans/Kelly don't care
Lando
Hunt


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

watch Woodley/Thompson go to a draw again 

I won't have a problem if Ferguson wins, he is a worthy top contender if he wins, but I really hope Khabib wins.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Demian Maia vs. Jorge Masvidal confirmed for UFC 211 in Dallas, which means the UFC 211 main card looks like this



Stipe vs. JDS
Joanna vs. Andrade
Werdum vs. Rothwell
Maia vs. Masvidal


The other rumoured fight for 211 Alvarez vs. Poirier and if that happens then omg............. :done


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> My comments about Lando were in regards to the silly claim that Tony was the Jon Jones of the lightweight division. It had nothing to do with the upcoming fight.


Tony is absolutely the JBJ of the LW division. No matter where the fight goes he's an absolute killer. There's no-one else at LW whose game is comparable to Jones in terms of being well-rounded.

Tony is going to take the fight to Khabib like no-one else has. He'll get taken down but there won't be a second that he's not making Khabib work hard to keep him there. Even if Khabib dominates the first few rounds, when he sees that Tony isn't going to break mentally, that's when he'll get caught.

Tony got rocked by Vannatta and you're acting like it's proof that he's a bum. I believe he's the best lightweight in the world and he'll prove it on Saturday.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Khabib's best avenue is to try clinch takedowns rather than shooting in. Tony has a great D'Arce and if Khabib leaves his neck out whilst shooting in then i can see Tony getting the submission.

I don't think there is any fight you can look back on at these guys and point to being similar to the one this weekend. This is a completely different test than both have ever faced and it is fascinating. RDA is a great grappler, but he is more of a top control guy than one who threatens off his back, and Tony is aggressive off his back. Tony has faced good grapplers himself, but none with the control that Khabib has.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I put down some money on Tony Ferguson and Tyron Woodley to win this weekend. Here's hoping lady luck will be shinning down upon those two come Saturday night. :fingerscrossed

Thought about Ubereem vs. Hunt but Alistair's atrocious chin just makes it too risky IMO.



> A former flyweight title challenger is set to take on a former bantamweight title challenger and ex-WEC champion in Nashville.
> 
> *John Dodson* (18-8 MMA, 7-3 UFC), who recently returned to the bantamweight division, will face *Eddie Wineland* (23-11-1 MMA, 5-5 UFC) at *UFC Fight Night 108* in April. Officials announced the new booking today.
> 
> UFC Fight Night 108 takes place *April 22* at *Bridgestone Arena in Nashville*. It airs on FS1 following early prelims on UFC Fight Pass.


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/02/john-dodson-meets-eddie-wineland-at-ufc-fight-night-108-in-nashville

Ricardo Lamas vs. Frankie Edgar is in the works.

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/02/ricardo-lamas-waiting-for-ex-ufc-champ-frankie-edgar-to-sign-on-dotted-line



Machiavelli said:


> Demian Maia vs. Jorge Masvidal confirmed for UFC 211 in Dallas, which means the UFC 211 main card looks like this
> 
> Stipe vs. JDS
> Joanna vs. Andrade
> ...












With an incredibly stacked card like that why the hell aren't the UFC staging it inside the Dallas Cowboys Stadium? :aries2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I have to ask; does anyone else not care about Khabib v (I forgot his name) one bit?

It just does not interest me one bit, and holy crap Khabib's striking is so bad.

I'm all in on Joanna Champion though. Cant wait for her fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't mind Khabib, he's a fun character with relentless grappling skills. I can understand why he's starting become quite popular with the masses. But personally I am more a fan of Ferguson's, the dude is an absolute maniac who reminds me a lot of the Diaz bros. 

It's weird why fans are so eager to see Khabib vs. McGregor when stylistically Ferguson matches up better with him.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Zydeco said:


> Tony is absolutely the JBJ of the LW division. No matter where the fight goes he's an absolute killer. There's no-one else at LW whose game is comparable to Jones in terms of being well-rounded.
> 
> Tony is going to take the fight to Khabib like no-one else has. He'll get taken down but there won't be a second that he's not making Khabib work hard to keep him there. Even if Khabib dominates the first few rounds, when he sees that Tony isn't going to break mentally, that's when he'll get caught.
> 
> Tony got rocked by Vannatta and you're acting like it's proof that he's a bum. I believe he's the best lightweight in the world and he'll prove it on Saturday.


You, and anyone else expecting a good fight, will be very disappointed. This will be Khabib grinding Tony against the cage or wrestlefucking him on the ground for the majority of the fight. It'll be a boring fight because Khabib will impose his dominance. The guys over at AKA already have a blueprint on how to approach this match up based on similar match ups with some of their other fighters in the past.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Woodley KO

Ferg-Sub


Kelly- split decision that should be unanimous

Lando- via grooviness

Overeem- decision 

I haven't been invested in a fight like the main event in a while. I really want Woodley to emphatically win this and challenge GSP and beat him come international fight week

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/836988821677867014
:banderas

EDIT -



> A news conference will be held *Friday* in Las Vegas, where UFC 209 takes place this week, and will be attended by both St-Pierre and Bisping.
> 
> “*We haven’t set a date yet, but that’s the fight*,” White said. “*He has to go through USADA – he has to be tested by USADA for the next three months. There’s a lot of things that have to happen for Georges St-Pierre to come back, and then we’ll pick a date*.


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/03/georges-st-pierre-return-official-will-fight-champ-michael-bisping-for-ufcs-middleweight-title

Romero vs. Jacare II for an Interim title please. :ken


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Bisping getting the huge fight he deserves. Has the opportunity to add to his resume as the "legend killer."

2017 will be another good year for the UFC.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Romero got screwed but it's all about money fight these days... :meh


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The press conference on Friday will be spectacular.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The press conference on Friday will be spectacular.


I can already envisage it....



> *You're on steroids buddeh*


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Delighted that Bisping will get the big money fight he deserves

Yoel Vs Jacare rematch makes sense also

That 211 card 

:sodone :sodone


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


>


That's a fucking hilarious shot, by the way. He legitimately looks inebriated.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837000416277622784
EDIT -










:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

LOL! The people on r/MMA are fucking losing it. It's amusing. These same people will buy the PPV and will be hyped as fuck for this fight as we get closer to it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good shit for Bisping, im predicting he wins handidly. I don't. see GSP wrestlefucking him. or KOing him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

You know what's crazy, is that Bisping might possibly end up retiring with wins over Anderson Silva, Dan Henderson and GSP. If you had told me that a couple years ago I would of thought you'd just been let out of an insane asylum. :lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> You know what's crazy, is that Bisping might possibly end up retiring with wins over Anderson Silva, Dan Henderson and GSP. If you had told me that a couple years ago I would of thought you'd just been let out of an insane asylum. :lol


And also with the most wins in UFC history.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> You know what's crazy, is that Bisping might possibly end up retiring with wins over Anderson Silva, Dan Henderson and GSP. If you had told me that a couple years ago I would of thought you'd just been let out of an insane asylum. :lol


And for me the Rockhold victory would still be his most impressive. Crazy how things work out


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

I was looking forward to Bisping/Romero :crying: but I can't take anything away from Bisping, one of my favourite fighters and after his 2016 a win over GSP which isn't that far fetched would be insane.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking hate this, it's bullshit. Turned into a freakshow now







Will still watch it of course :side:. Just give Romero the winner plz. And I don't even know what to say with Jacare


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I wonder what the number of buys will be for this fight. GSP's long awaited return, in a title fight, against a guy who knows how to sell a fight and who will likely turn it up even more. I wouldn't be surprised if it does 1 million buys, especially if we get other interesting fights on the card.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

So is anyone gonna sue UFC for discriminatory practices against brown men?

I'm all for a GSP return but he's unranked and has never fought at 185 before. This is just like Edgar, Faber and Condit losing their way into multiple title fights.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> So is anyone gonna sue UFC for discriminatory practices against brown men?
> 
> I'm all for a GSP return but he's unranked and has never fought at 185 before. This is just like Edgar, Faber and Condit losing their way into multiple title fights.


No, everyone (including and especially you) will be too busy enjoying a huge money fight.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Bisping winning against Rockhold completely f*cked the division. I feel so bad for Romero and Jacare, they both deserve a shot and are so much better than Bisping...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tony seems to one of those guys who's alwyas at 150% intensity.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You, and anyone else expecting a good fight, will be very disappointed. This will be Khabib grinding Tony against the cage or wrestlefucking him on the ground for the majority of the fight. It'll be a boring fight because Khabib will impose his dominance. The guys over at AKA already have a blueprint on how to approach this match up based on similar match ups with some of their other fighters in the past.


You could well be right. I'm picking against a guy who's 24-0 so I'm not going to pretend that this is a safe bet. I could easily be wrong. I can see an avenue to victory for Tony no matter where the fight goes though. He's far too long and rangey for Khabib standing up, he's got lethal knees in the clinch and his bottom game is probably better than anyone else Khabib has faced thanks to Eddie Bravo. 

Tony has a hell of a lot of tools at his disposal. Khabib will revert to the takedown when things get messy, and you can bet Tony will make him fight for it and make Khabib fight to keep him down once he gets him there. Khabib's a straitjacket but that won't stop Tony from constantly moving and trying to roll out during every transition Khabib makes. 

Khabib has never gone 5 rounds either. Tony just went 5 against a former champion more than 2km above sea level. Whether that will play a factor or not I don't know, but it's another variable that favours El Cucuy.

Whenever two guys this good are fighting nobody actually knows what's going to happen. My gut and head both say Tony though. I'd be very confident that Khabib won't mentally break him. Even if Khabib mauls him on the ground for 24 minutes you can bet Tony will be fighting until that final bell goes. I don't know if the same can be said for Khabib if his usual style is neutered in the first half of the fight.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

As much as I hate to bet against Bisping _again_ for the 3rd time in 4 fights, I don't see him winning this fight. It's going to be the same usual GSP bullshit, making zero effort to finish the fight and coasting to a handy decision. If Bisping pulls it off, his legacy is immortalized. If GSP wins, Yoel just might murder him on his first title defense.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Turned into a freakshow now


It has always been this way though. Lorenzo and Frank weren't that much different, I mean those two were in charge when Randy Couture fought an ancient, obese James Toney.

Y'all seem to forget that at the end of the day this is a business that's all about generating Pay Per Views buys and selling out venues and arenas.

The reaction towards this fight has been ridiculously over the top. I mean it's not like GSP is just some bum off the street, he's an MMA legend who'll probably go down as one of the greats of all time.

I mean it's not like they can't stage Romero vs. Jacare II for the same card.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Tony seems to one of those guys who's alwyas at 150% intensity.


The intensity is real in Tony, you can tell he's not putting that on. Dude is a machine and whoever wins out of Tony and Khabib will be considered the LW champion in my eyes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I love the Bisping v GSP fight and really hope The Count can pull off another big win. I want to live in a world where Michael Bisping can say that in a single four fight stretch he beat one of the GOATS; Anderson Silva, won a World Title by first round KO, Beat an all time great in Hendo, and then beat another GOAT in GSP. That would be all time GOAT run material. Its crazy to think he could line up those four wins in succession.

And I find it funny how people are putting all this "entertainment" match making on the new owners. UFC has long done this shit. Tate got a rematch with Rousey off a loss. Condit got a WW Title fight when he'd won once in his past four. Edgars three Title fight losses in a row. etc. Its never been a simple case of the best contender gets the Title fight, professional fighting is a business first and foremost.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Jaxx said:


> The intensity is real in Tony, you can tell he's not putting that on. Dude is a machine and whoever wins out of Tony and Khabib will be considered the LW champion in my eyes.


Why? Neither guy has beaten the champ. Both are very capable of beating McGregor but it's far from a sure thing in either case.

Unless you're thinking that Conor will end up vacating before defending, which is a real possibility considering the talk of Mayweather and 170.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Zydeco said:


> Why? Neither guy has beaten the champ. Both are very capable of beating McGregor but it's far from a sure thing in either case.
> 
> Unless you're thinking that Conor will end up vacating before defending, which is a real possibility considering the talk of Mayweather and 170.


Well, firstly I think both Tony and Khabib are very likely to beat Conor for different reasons, not that I'd ever bet against Conor but both guys are stylistically bad match ups for him. 

I'm also annoyed by the fact that Conor jumped the queue and got a title shot not even having had a previous fight at LW. I get why, he's the biggest star and 205 needed him but Khabib and Ferguson have been grinding out wins in the LW division for years, I feel like they're more established as LW contenders.

Add to the fact that Conor is no where to be seen, he's edging towards that Mayweather fight and won't take a UFC fight that puts that in jeopardy, so once again he's a champion that isn't defending his title. Pretty sure he said he was prepared to wait a whole year to get the Mayweather fight on in his PPV interview.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837282911388856320
RIP Struve


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Surely if any fighter has earned the rite for a big pay day and a say so on who his next opponent will be then it is Bisping. The guy has got it on with who ever has been put in front of him and entertained while doing it. His next fight could be his last so it makes sense for him to get as much money for his future as possible


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The dude has given up an eye for this sport for Christ Sakes, he's more than earned the right to a payday and the opportunity to face a legend like GSP. If anyone's to blame for this scenario it's the UFC, they're the ones who keep offering Mike fights against guys who aren't top Middleweight contenders.

Stefan Struve is a pretty a good test for Francis Ngannou. I am glad they're aren't rushing him into the title scene. Seems like Sean Shelby's been secretly browsing this forum and heeding my advice.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837355749244301316


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


>


My exact picks for the main card, including rounds and method except I have Reem by knees in the first rather than Hunt. Don't really know enough about the undercard guys to make predictions. 

Really pumped for this card overall though. It's a pity they couldn't book both Diaz boys for fights on the 209 card but Khabib and Tony alone makes this a must-watch for anyone with more than a passing interest in the sport.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jesus Christ Tony :lmao That scared the shit out of me. Khabib din't even flinch. 





And that Hun/Overeem/Dana exchange :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4 :mj4


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Jesus Christ Tony :lmao That scared the shit out of me. Khabib din't even flinch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 6 inches and 60 pounds on Tony and he terrifies me more than almost any other human being on the planet. :lol

Khabib looks as focused as ever too. This is the most intriguing fight in a long time. I think Tony gets it done. Dude's got elbows and other ninja shit from the bottom to at least discourage wrestlefucking.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Sea level Cain vs Ubereem with a chin?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> A pair of welterweights capable of delivering fireworks will be on display in Nashville on *April 22*.
> 
> Veteran *Jake Ellenberger* will meet up-and-coming *Mike Perry* at *UFC Fight Night 108*.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/3/3/14799160/jake-ellenberger-vs-mike-perry-set-for-ufc-nashville


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GSP IS BACK!!

I think I will start to feel better about the 185 title fight, after what is sure to be an entertaining press conference


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Although I haven't had much time to write about it lately, this last week has really got me hyped on UFC again. I've been watching for a long time and know the majority of the fighters, so I'm not some filthy casual, but there's no denying there's a certain buzz in the air when marquee/exciting names make moves.

GSP-Bisping. My dislike of Bisping and my worry of GSP's lay-off has me a tad worried about this. The idea that Bisping picks his moment and manages to get wins over an aging Anderson, Hendo and now potentially a smaller GSP makes me a little mad. But I can't really stay mad about it. That might be the weed talking, but still... we're talking about the return of GSP! I've gotta be happy about that. And if GSP did the improbable and beat a bigger Bisping after a 3 year layoff to become a two division champ? That would be glorious! But I'm excited to see two big names lined up to fight. 2017 has been a rough year so far with a lack of big time fights on the schedule. The return of BJ Penn could have been a highlight, but he got kicked into oblivion. The historic creation of a new 145 pound was mired in controversy, and taking away the controversy it was a pretty average fight. Anderson Silva fought and won, but it was a dodgy decision and not a great fight either. Really, Korean Zombie is the best thing to happen in 2017 so far.

But now... this weekend. UFC 209. Woodley and Wonderboy had such a great fight last time. It was largely overshadowed by Conor's double champion moment, but it was fantastic. I think they'll pick the right moments for their aggression and we could see a finish. Hoping by Wonderboy, then maybe Woodley could wake up from the KO and start accusing the ref of an early stoppage because he's a racist. But seriously, it's going to be dynamic and dramatic.

Then Khabib vs. Tony... should be a wild fight between #1 and #2 for the interim belt. I was against the interim title belt being made here, but I've come around on the idea. One, because it gives the two fighters 5 rounds to go to war instead of 3, but also, Conor seems to be pushing against the UFC so hard on this Mayweather thing, they might get pissy and strip him of another title, leading the winner of this fight to become THE champ.*

*Disclaimer- As a huge Conor fan, I would hate for that to happen. But I've got this funny feeling the new owners and Dana are really up to some fuckery with Conor since the whole UFC 200 issue.

Then, my boy Mark Hunt is back in the Octagon! Look... I never thought we'd see him fight again in the UFC. He's been so damn outspoken- and hasn't wavered for a second here in fight week- I thought he was going to hold a grudge, maybe get some kind of settlement and fight in Japan again. But here we are. I hope Hunt KOs Overeem, gets a Performance bonus, and he fights his last few fights in UFC and finished up with a couple more walk away knockouts.

Never been a huge fan of Rashad, but I'm curious to see him in a new division after so much time away. And the fact he's fighting an Aussie, Mr Dad Bod himself, Dan Kelly... I love Kelly's underdog story. He's an extremely talented judoka, but has some of the weirdest, sloppy looking stand up I've ever seen. But he's somehow made it all work for him and rattled off 3 straight. He's coming off a battering of Chris Camozzi, but there's a world of difference between Camozzi and Rashad Evans. I see Rashad being faster, the better striker and likely the bigger guy coming down in weight, getting a finish in the 2nd.

And Lando Fucking Vannata. Love that dude. Don't know his opponent at all, but Lando is one of my favourite newcomers. Cool name and crazy finishing ability.

On the prelims, keep an eye out for Tyson Pedro. 25, beat Khalil Rountree by first round RNC in his UFC debut and is undefeated- as is his opponent, Paul Craig. Should show us a lot about the future of the UFC 205lb division.

This meme explains my current feelings better than I ever could:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> I think I will start to feel better about the 185 title fight, after what is sure to be an entertaining press conference


Just as I mentioned right after the fight was announced, everyone complaining about the fight will get over it and will by hyped to the max once the promoting starts.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

This build up all week has got me like 

:banderas


I think the whole occasion is starting to get to Tony. The realisation that Khabib is going to throw him around like a rag doll is also setting in. The closer the fight gets the more i firmly believe that Khabib will physically be far to much for him. Tony seems to be getting more hypo while Khabib appears to be calming down and focusing more on the job at hand. I much prefer the calm approach tbh

Would love for Wonderboy to dethrone this whining Bitch Woodley also. I did not used to mind Tyron but he has become a moaning boring prick since sparking Robbie out. I am far more confident of a Khabib win than i am of a Wonderboy one thats for sure

No matter what the results this card should be a cracker :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Rumors going around about Khabib having a difficult weight cut and going to the hospital a few hours ago. According to Helwani, a source close to him confirmed that Khabib has had a rocky road with regards to his weight cut.

This could greatly affect the fight (even if it happens, if this is true, he won't be in good shape.)

Edit: now confirmed by Helwani that Khabib did visit the hospital.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Rumors going around about Khabib having a difficult weight cut and going to the hospital a few hours ago. According to Helwani, a source close to him confirmed that Khabib has had a rocky road with regards to his weight cut.
> 
> This could greatly affect the fight (even if it happens, if this is true, he won't be in good shape.)


FFS

Khabib has always had problems...

Really looking forward to this card regardless


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Khabib is like Cain. Both are beasts and very fun to watch, but it's a shame they can never make it to fight night.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Khabib might be out... hasn't weighed

I swear if this fight is pulled..


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

He has under 30 mins left..


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

It doesn't look good. It's a shame. This was the real main event.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Fight is off.................................................................... FUCKKKKKKKKK

"Weight management & health issues"


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Fight officially cancelled.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Fuck, this was the fight I was looking forward to the most.

Ah well, more big fights happening tomorrow to make up for it.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Fucking hell.... that sucks i was hyped for Ferguson vs Khabib and it looks like the fight is in jeopardy :fpalm


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

So fucking disappointed, man.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

And now I don't care.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Sad day. This was the fight that sold me on this PPV. Looks like there will likely be an interim LW title in Tony's very near future...

Also I seriously doubt that we'll ever see Conor/Khabib now. Conor would basically refuse the fight because Khabib is too ''unreliable''. He was already using that argument before this at his last post-fight presser.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Noooooooooooo! Better be soon!!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837741693273157633


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Was so pumped for this, will Tony get a replacement? People saying Diaz but doubt he is anywhere near 155 atm..

So doubt it

Still a good card but such a blow


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:dead3 :dead3 :dead3


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MMMMD said:


> Was so pumped for this, will Tony get a replacement? People saying Diaz but doubt he is anywhere near 155 atm..


Nate Diaz could legitimately save this mess. As much as I love Khabib, Nate is a much bigger draw and hasn't fought since 202. I'm sure that he wouldn't take the fight on a 1-day notice without a proper training camp, tho. At this point in his career I don't see him gambling against a killer like Ferguson. He has too much to lose regardless of where his weight is at. His rubber fight with Conor is almost a given at this point, and a loss at 209 could drastically fuck up those tentative plans. Also, I can't even imagine the kind of money he'd ask for 209. :lol


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

LAS VEGAS — Disaster struck UFC 209 on Friday, as the highly-anticipated interim lightweight championship fight between Khabib Nurmagomedov and Tony Ferguson was officially scratched from Saturday’s pay-per-view card.

Nurmagomedov (24-0) was transported to the hospital in the early hours Friday morning after falling ill while cutting weight. The undefeated Dagestani was treated and discharged, according to UFC officials, and the fight was called off due to “doctor’s recommendation.”

Ferguson successfully weighed in at 154.5 pounds.

Nurmagomedov’s manager Ali Abdel-Aziz released the following statement to MMA Fighting on Friday:

“I feel bad for Tony and his camp, I really do.

“The most important thing right now is Khabib's health. He's currently resting in his room. We're not thinking about what's next at this time.

“I want to sincerely apologize to Tony, his team, the UFC and the fans. We were all looking forward to this fight very much.”
The unfortunate turn of events on Friday marked the third time that a match-up between Nurmagomedov and Ferguson has failed to make it to fight night.

The two lightweights were previously scheduled to meet in 2015 and 2016. The first booking fell through due to an injury suffered by Nurmagomedov, while the second fell through due to an injury suffered by Ferguson.

As a result of the fallout, a fight on UFC 209’s undercard will likely be elevated onto the pay-per-view card.

UFC 209 takes place March 4 at the T-Mobile Arena in Las Vegas


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

What's Khabib's walking weight? 180/190? He has spoke of his problems with cutting before


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

They should have Lando fight Tony again. Lando wins, then gets a title shot vs McGregor. That would be some entertaining shit.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

MMMMD said:


> What's Khabib's walking weight? 180/190? He has spoke of his problems with cutting before


195. Yeah...


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks cutting weight is a pain in the ass for Khabib... not surprised than it turned wrong now


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:JLCsad

People are sleeping on the fact that Woodley/Thompson is still a brilliant main event. *


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Cashmere said:


> 195. Yeah...


Damn man


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

seabs said:


> *:JLCsad
> 
> People are sleeping on the fact that Woodley/Thompson is still a brilliant main event. *


I can't get interested in anything that Woodley is involved in.

The real main event was just cancelled.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cus the first match wasn't a great watch...*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Apparently Michael Johnson is in Vegas and ready to go. The UFC are just waiting for Tony's response.

That would be a decent replacement.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

FUCK FUCK FUCKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What did we do to deserve this.



:mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2 :mj2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Meh I don't like fill in fights on this short notice. On the plus side Johnson might just go in and stand and bang and think fuck it. *


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't think we'll ever get the Khabib/Tony fight now, 3rd time this fight has been cancelled. I think Tony is first in line to fight either Conor or someone else now for interim. Which means we'll probs never get the Khabib/Conor fight either.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

AKA is cursed lol, sucks for him though, I'd be for Ferguson vs Lando 2 but that's I unlikely. I feel like Khabib needs to be out of title talks for a while though. To not be a former champ he has way too sketchy of an injury rate. If you can't stay healthy you don't deserve opportunities. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hell even Ferguson-Barbosa 2. You can't deny that kick on the ground did damage, and that fight was fun anyway

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Machiavelli said:


> Which means we'll probs never get the Khabib/Conor fight either.


Yeah, that fight will surely never happen now. Conor has every reason in the world to turn down that fight if it's ever offered to him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

"Have fun with that weight cut, your conditioning sucks" Tony to Khabib yesterday lol. Fuck who woulda thought


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Well the match was too perfect to be true so...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Imagine if Michael Johnson steps in and wins. That would be the most hilarious outcome.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Looks like short list of replacement is Landon Vannata, Eddie Alvarez and Michael Johnson. Nate Diaz is too heavy ( 182 lbs )

Not sure if taking Ferguson on a one day short notice fight is a brilliant idea...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

BornBad said:


> Looks like short list of replacement is Landon Vannata, Eddie Alvarez and Michael Johnson. Nate Diaz is too heavy ( 182 lbs )
> 
> Not sure if taking Ferguson on a one day short notice fight is a brilliant idea...


Eddie is currently at 185 lbs. he's not making 155 or anything close to it.

MJ is the front runner so far and probably the only realistic replacement.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Nobody is making 155 at this stage, if it happens, which very likely won't it will be at a catchweight. 

But that fuckign sucks for Tony since he made the actual weight, don't see how this is going to work


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

I don't think Tony'll fight sadly


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

They should just let him knock out some loser fighter in 30 seconds


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

This can't be real, I told my mate literally today that I had a nightmare about Khabib pulling out, we were laughing about it...

Such a shame, I wonder if Ferguson can't get a fight if they'll move Khabib/Ferguson to 210? Has that been done before?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> AKA is cursed


Cursed? Really? Yeah, let's feel bad for Khabib and his team of dumbasses who never show up again. WTF? Will anyone ever hold them accountable for being unprofessional retards?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Last week Fedor, then this. It get's harder and harder to stay excited for big fights


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Time to get over it and enjoy the fireworks (at 5PM EST):


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:mark: 15 mins

In


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

FFS

Wave goodbye to your title shot Khabib.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/837785937186738176


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Hopefully that means they want to reschedule for 210. Rather that than a useless fight against MJ.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

My quote from November.....



DX-Superkick said:


> I know trash talk goes a long way but Ferguson has been active for the last 2 years winning all his fights, including the former champ RDA. Compare that to Khabib and it's night and day. Khabib needs to prove to me, the paying customer, that he can stay healthy. And who has Khabib beaten? Even people here say he's only fought cans.
> 
> It's not the same for Khabib as it was Dom Cruz. Cruz beat and embarrassed legit killers and relinquished his title voluntarily. And when the log of contenders who built themselves up in his absence had all fought, he got his shot after. He didn't leap legit and active fighters, he waited in line. That's what Khabib needs to do. It's not 2013/14 anymore. He needs to earn a title shot and Michael Johnson isn't that fight.


Said it when Khabib fought Johnson, he shouldn't be anywhere near a main event until he proves he can stay healthy. You don't leave for 2 years, beat a "lesser" opponent and get a title shot. Khabib can officially fuck the fuck off!


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Ferguson declined MJ's offer.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

YOU ARE FUCKING KIDDING ME.

You are kidding me.

Yer kiddin' me, right?

Right? RIGHT?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fuck! I jinxed it by talking about how excited I was for this card. Fuck Khabib, Conor was right, how can you sign on the dotted line to face this man, put all the money and effort into training camps, only for his body to fall apart in the final hour?

Still going to be a great card. The welterweight title fight and Mark Hunt's return alone make it worth the purchase. Way more worth it than 208, even with this hit to the card.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

By the way, it's fucking hilarious to see Dana get triggered every single time he sees Ariel Helwani at a press conference.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ferguson shouldn't have to accept any fight at this stage. 




Press conference was entertaining


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Luckily there's some big events this weekend so the cancellation of that fight didn't disappoint me too much. It's still gutting though because it had all the makings of an amazing fight. And Bisping showing up to the press conference pissed was hilarious.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

It's INSANE that Khabib cuts like 30 pounds on fight week... Fighters who weigh more than 170 pounds on fight week shouldn't compete in the LW division... That's just crazy.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> *Dana White: Khabib Nurmagomedov’s team could have ‘saved’ fight with Tony Ferguson*
> 
> Dana White said it was 4 a.m. Las Vegas time when he first learned about Khabib Nurmagomedov’s illness. There was a major problem, though, according to White, who spoke Friday afternoon to Megan Olivi on the FS1 UFC 209 weigh-in show.
> 
> ...



This is not looking good for Khabib. Dana is maaad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KC Armstrong said:


> This is not looking good for Khabib. Dana is maaad.


Yeah that just makes it worse, like why would you not inform the promotion. That could have been more time to find a potential fight, maybe their doctor finds a way to keep you on the car. Just bad all around considering Khabib's really unreliable. Maybe he needs to join RDA at 170. Khabib vs Cowboy at 170 could be fun or Khabib Lawler.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> *Dana White sick of calls for money fights: ‘If you’re not Conor McGregor, shut up*
> 
> UFC president Dana White has had just about enough of fighters calling for ‘money fights’. In fact, he’d really rather his athletes stopped demanding huge promotional backing, or opponents from other divisions until they prove that they deserve the special attention.
> Special attention like, say, Conor McGregor gets
> ...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Joe Rogan and others can continue to shift all the blame on to the weight cut but ultimately the fighter is at fault. 

Khabib signed a contract to fight at 155lb and turns up fight week needing to cut 30lbs (totally crazy if true). I am sure i seen him on the first embedded this week (or UFC countdown) in the restaurant laughing about how he was eating Tiramsu before he even had his meal. Absolute fucking disgrace tbh. He has moaned and moaned about how has he been ignored and over looked by the UFC etc even to the point that he fell out with Ariel for not sticking up for him or some crap and then when he finally gets his chance he does this shit. Totally undisciplined and unprofessional. I have zero sympathy for the guy or anybody else who leaves it so late to attempt such a ruthless weight cut. Just go to 170lbs (like Cowboy and RDA have) and stop moaning about everything. Really disappointed with Khabib atm

Another point not that a lot of you will want to hear it but maybe now people will start to see why Dana fawns over Conor so much. Never missed weight or pulled out of a fight and as Dana said he will fight anybody any time, something Tony refused to do for 209 (not that i blame him btw) but If Johnson was willing to take it on a days notice then Tony realistically should have took the fight. He is in top condition and done a full camp and has been telling every one who will listen all week long about how he is the main man at 155lbs etc. Also the fact that he was given chance to avenge his only loss in the UFC. I doubt very much that if a fighter bailed on Conor the day before a fight that he would turn down the chance to avenge a loss especially as the opponent is coming off a savage beating last time out and has only a day to prepare

Tony has handled the situation with class and decorum no doubt but he should have took the MJ fight when all said and done


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Saviorxx said:


> It's INSANE that Khabib cuts like 30 pounds on fight week... Fighters who weigh more than 170 pounds on fight week shouldn't compete in the LW division... That's just crazy.


that would eliminate half the lightweight division. Cutting 15 pounds in a week isn't unusual at all.

The ONLY good thing about this fight falling through is one less interim title in the world.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Joe Rogan and others can continue to shift all the blame on to the weight cut but ultimately the fighter is at fault.
> 
> Khabib signed a contract to fight at 155lb and turns up fight week needing to cut 30lbs (totally crazy if true). I am sure i seen him on the first embedded this week (or UFC countdown) in the restaurant laughing about how he was eating Tiramsu before he even had his meal. Absolute fucking disgrace tbh. He has moaned and moaned about how has he been ignored and over looked by the UFC etc even to the point that he fell out with Ariel for not sticking up for him or some crap and then when he finally gets his chance he does this shit. Totally undisciplined and unprofessional. I have zero sympathy for the guy or anybody else who leaves it so late to attempt such a ruthless weight cut. Just go to 170lbs (like Cowboy and RDA have) and stop moaning about everything. Really disappointed with Khabib atm
> 
> ...


But it's kind of shitty to ask somebody to take a short notice fight then dock their pay. Taking the interim title and docking his pay, is a weird way to ask Ferguson to scratch their backs. Especially since we know ultimately unless you bring Ronda or Conor money you're succeptible to get thrown under the bus at any moment. And hell Conor only gets a heads up before they attempt to throw him under buses lol.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Joe Rogan and others can continue to shift all the blame on to the weight cut but ultimately the fighter is at fault.
> 
> Khabib signed a contract to fight at 155lb and turns up fight week needing to cut 30lbs (totally crazy if true). I am sure i seen him on the first embedded this week (or UFC countdown) in the restaurant laughing about how he was eating Tiramsu before he even had his meal. Absolute fucking disgrace tbh. He has moaned and moaned about how has he been ignored and over looked by the UFC etc even to the point that he fell out with Ariel for not sticking up for him or some crap and then when he finally gets his chance he does this shit. Totally undisciplined and unprofessional. I have zero sympathy for the guy or anybody else who leaves it so late to attempt such a ruthless weight cut. Just go to 170lbs (like Cowboy and RDA have) and stop moaning about everything. Really disappointed with Khabib atm
> 
> ...


Weight cutting is a real issue. But Totally agree with your first point. Why the hell would you get up to 195 outside of camp when you're a Lightweight? He's a wrestler so he loves having the size advantage for sure, and why the fuck are you eating tiramisu mid camp? Why are you going to set yourself up for failure and making it harder on yourself with a ridiculous water cut? Sick of these unprofessional fighters who fucking pig out and go balloon over 200 pounds like Hendricks and consistently miss weight. At least Hendricks just saying fuck it and moving up to 185 now.




With the second point though, I agree Conor is more game than anyone in the whole fucking company, but he also get's paid more than everyone else. Give Tony what Conor made for 196 when he took the Diaz fight on short notice and I guarantee you he would have taken the fight. I don't blame Tony one bit on this one.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony was in a lose-lose situation. I am not surprised her turned down the fight with less pay and no title on the line.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Joe Rogan and others can continue to shift all the blame on to the weight cut but ultimately the fighter is at fault.
> 
> Khabib signed a contract to fight at 155lb and turns up fight week needing to cut 30lbs (totally crazy if true). I am sure i seen him on the first embedded this week (or UFC countdown) in the restaurant laughing about how he was eating Tiramsu before he even had his meal. Absolute fucking disgrace tbh. He has moaned and moaned about how has he been ignored and over looked by the UFC etc even to the point that he fell out with Ariel for not sticking up for him or some crap and then when he finally gets his chance he does this shit. Totally undisciplined and unprofessional. I have zero sympathy for the guy or anybody else who leaves it so late to attempt such a ruthless weight cut. Just go to 170lbs (like Cowboy and RDA have) and stop moaning about everything. Really disappointed with Khabib atm



I agree 100%. Like I said, I can't stand these fans who continue to make excuses for Khabib and his fucking team. At some point you have to hold these fuckers accountable for repeatedly not doing their job. Every single fighter on the card has to go through the weight cut and unless I missed something, Khabib was the only one on this card who was unable to get the job done. 

Eat
Sleep
Talk shit
Pull out of a fight
Repeat

Get the fuck outta here with that bullshit. 3 fights since September 2013 and one of those was against Darrell fucking Horcher. Keep telling us how you deserve all the things, Khabib. Just give Tony the fucking title shot when Conor comes back. In the meantime Khabib can get back to praying and eating tiramisu.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That's it, I am done with Khabib! :armfold Biggest fight of your career and you blow it in spectacular fashion. It's not like this is the first time you've bailed on a Tony Ferguson fight either. All that whining and talk about Conor McGregor, yet you go on to completely shit the bed, what a joke. He should be embarrassed of himself. And to make things worse he and his team didn't even inform the UFC before heading straight to the hospital.

Tony Ferguson is without a doubt the clear cut #1 contender at Lightweight. As far as I am concerned Khabib is now a non factor in the division, he should immediately be put to the back of the line. I don't care how big of a market Russia is, it's time for this dude to be severely punished for his actions. You had one job to do and that was make weight. If you're too big to compete at Lightweight that move up to Welterweight like any responsible fighter would do.

If I were in the UFC's shoes I'd look to book Tony Ferguson vs. Nate Diaz for the Summer (on the GSP vs. Bisping card) while McGregor attempts to play with the big boys in Boxing. There's no reason to remake the Ferguson vs. Khabib fight, it's time to move on from that debacle!

BTW that GSP vs. Bisping conference was pretty entertaining. Twas funny seeing GSP going back and forth with Mike, I've never seen him that animated or trash talkey before. You gotta admire the balls on Mike to show up late to a press conference absolutely hungover. :lol

Something tells me GSP might end up jabbing Mike to death on the night. Similar to what he did with Koscheck. :hmm:


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Was so looking forward to watching Khabib wrestlefuck Tony. This sucks.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

> “_He’s fought once in eight years. He doesn’t fight too frequent for my liking. For me to commit to something like that, I need to be sure that people are going to show up, but he’s a consistent pull-out merchant. He had a good performance tonight. We’ll see where it goes. I need to see activity. I need to see consistency. If you want me to pick you, you better have some reasons for me to do that._”


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

As a massive Khabib fan not even I can back him in this situation, complete lack of professionalism for the biggest fight of his career. I don't wanna hear anything from him about UFC treating him wrong, they gave him a golden ticket to Conor and he threw it back in their face. Tony is undisputed #1 contender no doubt, plus I don’t think he should have taken the MJ fight, they were cutting his pay and the interim title would not have been on the line, he gains nothing from winning it and a flash KO would have put his contendership into question.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> BTW that GSP vs. Bisping conference was pretty entertaining. Twas funny seeing GSP going back and forth with Mike, I've never seen him that animated or trash talkey before. You gotta admire the balls on Mike to show up late to a press conference absolutely hungover.
> 
> Something tells me GSP might end up jabbing Mike to death on the night. Similar to what he did with Koscheck. :hmm:


I think GSP is in for a rude awakening personally. I think he's seriously underestimating Bisping. Mike had a great point when he called out GSP for wanting the fight because he thinks he's a gimmie fight. I think Bisping takes him out. As amazing as GSP was I highly doubt an even close to comparable GSP is coming back. He was already slowing down when he left, taken more damage in every fight. I don't buy that a layoff to that extent was at all beneficial.

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm not even surprised that Khabib pulled out...AKA gonna AKA.

But seriously, what an idiot. The amount of shit he talked about the UFC holding him back and about Conor and Alvarez, yet he cant even make it to the fight...again. If you're going to talk that much shit you have to at least show up to the fight.

Fighters like Khabib who balloon up in weight so much are idiots. You're a supposedly professional fighter, act like it. Trying to cut 30 pounds in the seven days before the fight is stupid, especially after all his talk about being overlooked and underappreciated by the UFC. Well the UFC got right behind him...and he screwed it up. He's only had a handful of fights in the last few years due to injuries and now he pulls this. Let the division move on without him.

And yes this is part of whats so great about Conor. He never backs out of a fight.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

MMMMD said:


>


What a stand up guy! 

His own weight cut was very difficult so he sympathises with Khabib, I think he still wants the Khabib fight.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> *Give Tony what Conor made for 196 when he took the Diaz fight on short notice and I guarantee you he would have taken the fight. I don't blame Tony one bit on t*his one.


Tony will not draw any where near the money Conor draws for the company so no way should he be getting money like that

At some stage you have to start to look at it from Dana point of view. Everybody constantly gives him shit but very few fighters are willing to go out of their way to do something for the company. Tony could have took this MJ fight and put himself in good grace with Dana but he is not willing to do it over money so the card suffers and so does the company

It is a catch 22 and i do not really blame Tony for declining the fight but ultimately he has done himself no favours at all. He has no reason not to fight other than money so in the future why should Dana go out of his way to do Tony any favours when Tony is not willing to do the same. My point is Conor has proven on multiple occasions (Chad and Nate) that he is willing to fight anyone on any amount of notice to save the card and not many other fighters are willing to do the same so you can see why Dana gives Conor certain privileges others do not get


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Something really needs to be done about weight cutting. It's genuinely a matter of time before there's a high profile death/issue. The sort of publicity the sport doesn't need. 

New weight classes will probably just see even more ambitious weight cuts, so don't think that's the solution.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Something really needs to be done about weight cutting. It's genuinely a matter of time before there's a high profile death/issue. The sort of publicity the sport doesn't need.
> 
> New weight classes will probably just see even more ambitious weight cuts, so don't think that's the solution.


Just tell me this doesn't end up like boxing with 20 weight classes with 3 pound differences between them.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I think Tony would have won the fight anyway. I was confident in that prediction, but i thought he would drag him into deep waters and win a decision or late stoppage


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Conor vs Tony will be nuts


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Khabib would have smashed Tony. No doubt about it. Conor must be ecstatic, because Tony will be a much easier fight for him. Tony will be willing to stand and trade, and if you're not significantly bigger than Conor, you won't beat him at his own game.

Khabib had a legitimate chance to win the real title, but fucked it up and likely won't get another chance.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Has Khabib ever hit 155? I always remember him weighing in at 156. It may be physically impossible for him.


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Khabib would have smashed Tony. No doubt about it. Conor must be ecstatic, because Tony will be a much easier fight for him. Tony will be willing to stand and trade, and if you're not significantly bigger than Conor, you won't beat him at his own game.
> 
> Khabib had a legitimate chance to win the real title, but fucked it up and likely won't get another chance.


What makes you so sure? It is not like Khabib has mauled everyone he has faced (Tibau stopped his wrestling well) and he is untested in deep waters. Judging by his weight cutting problems, i am willing to guess he wouldn't fare too well compared to Tony who went five rounds in Mexico and looked fresh at the end

Not saying it wasn't possible Khabib would have taken him down and mauled him, but i don't see how anyone can be so sure given they are both facing someone that is completely different to what they have faced before. That's why it was such a great fight


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Not sure why everyone is ruling out the fight being rescheduled for 210 or 211. I think ideally they'd want to tell Khabib to shove off but it's still a main event they can't afford tonpass up on. Plus they're in a treading water period for almost all of 2017 until Conor fights again so dragging Khabib/Ferguson out in a way works for them. 

100% agree about the weight cutting issue. This is true for every sport but fans really are vultures at times. I'm not defending Khabib in amy way but I don't think most people think about what goes into cutting so much weight. And yes if it's such a hard cut he should be fighting in a heavier division. I have no idea what the solution to it is but it really is only a matter of time before one of these drastic weight cuts goes tragically bad. Maximum weight cut over a 3 month period. IDK. It's not healthy though and it's only a matter of time. *


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Because Dana is clearly not happy about this. I can see Khabib going down the pecking order and having to fight his way back to a shot.

Good news is at least LANDO is still on the card.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Something really needs to be done about weight cutting. It's genuinely a matter of time before there's a high profile death/issue. The sort of publicity the sport doesn't need.
> 
> New weight classes will probably just see even more ambitious weight cuts, so don't think that's the solution.


Was talking with a friend earlier, and we thought maybe do a double weigh in. As in say if you fight at 185, then the day before the fight you weigh in, then on the day of the fight you weigh in again, and there's a limit in which you can't pass over, like say maybe 15 pounds. This should prevent guys from cutting huge amounts of water weight right before the fight. Just a suggestion idk.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Michael Myers said:


> What makes you so sure? It is not like Khabib has mauled everyone he has faced (Tibau stopped his wrestling well) and he is untested in deep waters. Judging by his weight cutting problems, i am willing to guess he wouldn't fare too well compared to Tony who went five rounds in Mexico and looked fresh at the end
> 
> Not saying it wasn't possible Khabib would have taken him down and mauled him, but i don't see how anyone can be so sure given they are both facing someone that is completely different to what they have faced before. That's why it was such a great fight


Tibau had some of the best TDD - much better than Tony's. He was also juiced to the gills. Oh, and most importantly, Khabib won every round of that fight unanimously. 

Khabib has dominated world class jiu jitsu guys on the ground. He would have smashed Tony. I don't think it would have been a great fight at all.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Of course. There's always something, isn't there?


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Tibau had some of the best TDD - much better than Tony's. He was also juiced to the gills. Oh, and most importantly, Khabib won every round of that fight unanimously.
> 
> Khabib has dominated world class jiu jitsu guys on the ground. He would have smashed Tony. I don't think it would have been a great fight at all.


Tony does have good TDD though and is more aggressive on the ground than anyone Khabib has faced. He is also very unorthodox and much better on the feet.There is the very real possibility that Tony catches Khabib on the feet early and puts him away. There is the possibility that Tony locks in a choke whilst Khabib shoots in.

If you think Khabib would have won handily then fine, but you make it out to be NID. If MMA has taught us anything, no result is set in stone.

I think you are seriously underestimating Ferguson. Both are elite and the best in their division, you are making it sound like it is top 10 vs amateur.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That rules out 210 then. And 211 already has two title fights. Fuck Khabib


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Legitimate question here. Would MMA benefit by moving/adjusting the weight classes? We've seen the rules change and not just inside the cage, I'm talking no IV rehydration too. So I'm just asking if for all parties involved, fighters, promoters and paying customers, that we adjust the weight limits?

Heavyweight is mostly fine the way it is, but how often do you see 220 pound heavys? Why not bump Light Heavyweight up to 210 or 215? Middleweight can be bumped to 190, not many guys fuck up at Middleweight. Welterweight can be 175, although you run the risk of fatties like Kelvin and Hendrick trying to waddle back down. Lightweight can be an even 160 and the smaller weights can stay the same as weight management is usually fine down there.

Just a quick summary....

Heavyweight - 216 - 265
Light Heavyweight - 191 - 215
Middleweight - 176 - 190
Welterweight - 161 - 175
Lightweight - 146 - 160

And again, this wouldn't just benefit fighters, it would benefit everyone. Not asking for more weight classes, just wider ones. Last thing we need are more guys with belts.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Of course. There's always something, isn't there?


A better question would be, what the fuck would that have to do with March!?!?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Legitimate question here. Would MMA benefit by moving/adjusting the weight classes? We've seen the rules change and not just inside the cage, I'm talking no IV rehydration too. So I'm just asking if for all parties involved, fighters, promoters and paying customers, that we adjust the weight limits?
> 
> Heavyweight is mostly fine the way it is, but how often do you see 220 pound heavys? Why not bump Light Heavyweight up to 210 or 215? Middleweight can be bumped to 190, not many guys fuck up at Middleweight. Welterweight can be 175, although you run the risk of fatties like Kelvin and Hendrick trying to waddle back down. Lightweight can be an even 160 and the smaller weights can stay the same as weight management is usually fine down there.
> 
> ...


Everyone whos on the lower end is just going to try and cut down to the lower weight classes.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> A better question would be, what the fuck would that have to do with March!?!?


Ariel was talking about a possible new date for the fight. Either they do it prior to May 26 or it ain't happening until at least late August/early September due to Khabib's obsession with his imaginary friend.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't see why they can't adjust the weight limits considering MMA weight classes are bullshit anyway.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

https://twitter.com/georgeaustin316


Reporting CM Punk vs. Sage Northcutt is finalized for May.













Punk is gonna die holy fuck.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> That rules out 210 then. And 211 already has two title fights. Fuck Khabib


210 which is before Ramadan and why not 3 title fights for 211? Just make it a super card like 205. I think 210 and 211 are real possibilities.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not worth it, unless Conor is on the card. They can have 3 title fights and still won't sell over a million IMO


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The RainMaker said:


> https://twitter.com/georgeaustin316
> 
> 
> Reporting CM Punk vs. Sage Northcutt is finalized for May.
> ...


Sage Northcutt's thoughts on this: "Yes sir."

This seems far from credible, though.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Holy fuck if that's true. This could be way worse than Mickey Gall fight. :lmao


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

During the prelims they just showed Becky Lynch in the crowd!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

aye her bae is fighting tonight, sorry but i never use the word "bae" but i guess i just did


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

no way, talk about phwnd


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Poor :becky


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

jesus did you see that gash on his forehead, thats nasty


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bektic is a machine.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Elkins' face.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and holy fuck he survived and won, wow just wow


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Bektic lost :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

these prelims have been outstanding


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The guy has no face left and he just KO'd an undefeated dude. What an upset.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Legitimate question here. Would MMA benefit by moving/adjusting the weight classes? We've seen the rules change and not just inside the cage, I'm talking no IV rehydration too. So I'm just asking if for all parties involved, fighters, promoters and paying customers, that we adjust the weight limits?
> 
> Heavyweight is mostly fine the way it is, but how often do you see 220 pound heavys? Why not bump Light Heavyweight up to 210 or 215? Middleweight can be bumped to 190, not many guys fuck up at Middleweight. Welterweight can be 175, although you run the risk of fatties like Kelvin and Hendrick trying to waddle back down. Lightweight can be an even 160 and the smaller weights can stay the same as weight management is usually fine down there.
> 
> ...


You'd still have the same issues. The biggest problem with weight cutting in MMA as it is, is that the weight classes are too big. Especially with grappling involved, a 10, 15, or even 20 pound difference between weight classes is huge. Especially the gaps between WW, MW, LHW and the HW limit. This is an incentive to the fighters to cut as much weight as possible to get away from the giants.

Like in Khabibs case, its hard to see him stacking up against someone like Tyron Woodley or Demian Maia at WW, or a Hendricks/Lombard/Kelvin if they cut back down. Of course though Khabib is an idiot because he has that wrestler mindset of wanting to be as heavy as he possibly can because he doesn't have enough faith in his skills so he tries to cut too much and fails.

The issue for me starts at the top. MW is the greatest example of this; look at the top MW's; Rockhold, Weidman, Jacare, Romero, Bisping. These guys are all naturally HW's, they're all around that 205-210 range at least if not 220 and beyond, and cut down to 185. So if you are a natural MW, and you weigh 190 or so and see these guys 20-30 pounds heavier than you cutting down to your weight class, then you'll do the same thing and cut as much as possible so you don't have to be the little guy fighting monsters.

Thats where more weight classes, or tighter governing of weight cutting makes sense.

But all of that said ultimately the blame lies with the fighters. They're professionals, they signed a contract to be at a certain weight on a certain date and have an entire camp spanning a couple of months to get there. They can also manage their weight better when not training. Especially in Khabibs case, he's an elite level fighter, who acts like hes been mistreated and talks all this shit. Well act like an elite level fighter and do what you signed onto do then.


----------



## PaulHeyamnGuy (Feb 2, 2015)

Holy shit dude. I was rooting for Bektic on this one, but holy fuck that was one hell of a comeback. Very fucking impressive. These whole prelims had been fucking awesome. Let's just hope that the main card fighters tear shit up too.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck what a FIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!! 

209 has been amazing so far


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

the beast has arrived, this could get interesting


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Wonderboy's odds have dropped quite a bit over the last hour or so. Looks like sharp money is coming in on Woodley as we get closer to the fight.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Loving Rogan and Cruz commentating, soo much knowledge


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

its weird not hearing goldberg say "here WE GO"


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hunt gets beat and cries on the internet again


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

hunt busted open big time on the leg, that gash looks nasty


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What the fuck was Overeem doing? :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Crucial said:


> What the fuck was Overeem doing? :lol


felt a twinge in his knee and hunt is dead


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Fuck! :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

that wee blonde cooper is got one sexy arse


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

War fucking REEM. Stipe tapped!


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

and cooper gets chocked out


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Do the mix!


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Kelly earned that one.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Good fight.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

this match has absolutely sucked, its pretty much on the roman reigns proportions of crowd boo's


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jesus, I've never been less amped in a title fight outside of Mighty Mouse. Neither man deserves the belt after that nothing fest.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tyron did what he had to do to keep the title.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Smart fighting by Woodley minimal risk. He knew his power could knock him down so he waited till the end. Anybody that would rush wonderboy the whole fight is a fool. Wonderboy should have known you have to take the belt from the Champ and not just play it safe


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

I had it has a draw. Wonderboy: 1, 2, 4, Woodley: 3,5 (10-8)



How does Woodley win 3 rounds? Wtf? lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

GOd dam that ending, that was enough to be stopped imo. Was legit expecting another draw


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Tyron with a pitiful performance worthy of a loss. Mediocre fighter and easily the worst current champion. Pretty much killed his chance of ever main eventing a PPV unless it's against GSP.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

The RainMaker said:


> I had it has a draw. Wonderboy: 1, 2, 4, Woodley: 3,5 (10-8)
> 
> 
> 
> How does Woodley win 3 rounds? Wtf? lol


New rules. 

:draper2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Disappointing to see Wonderboy come up short, but he just didn't do enough to win the title.

By the way, I hope Woodley keeps demanding more "money fights" after just getting booed out of the arena. Dana is gonna lose his shit.

:duck


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> New rules.
> 
> :draper2


They weren't in effect tonight.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Woodley, IMO, only looked good in round 3 and the last 40 seconds of round 5.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

KingCosmos said:


> New rules.
> 
> :draper2


It doesn't matter what rule system you're under. HOW THE FUCK did Woodley win 3 rounds of that fight? At BEST for Woodley it's a Draw if you give him a 10-8 in the 5th.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

That was fucking awful. Give Maia the next shot and end this reign of terror


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

The RainMaker said:


> It doesn't matter what rule system you're under. HOW THE FUCK did Woodley win 3 rounds of that fight? At BEST for Woodley it's a Draw if you give him a 10-8 in the 5th.


Woodley was more effecint and they had about the same number of significant strikes landing with wonderboy throwing more. Just because Wonderboy was feinting doesn't mean he hit anything.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Such a terrible fight but Wonderboy edged that for me, at best Woodley gets a draw if the last round is scored 10-8. That phrase "never leave it to the judges" is spot on because that decision was a shambles. 

Maia to choke out Masvidal and then choke out Woodley imo.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> New rules.
> 
> :draper2


New rules weren't applied here


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Horrible main event with a bad result.

I had Wonderboy winning 3 rounds to 2, Woodley didn't do enough in round 5 for a 10-8.

I'm a big fan of Woodley, the dude has immense power but no balls.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> Woodley was more effecint and they had about the same number of significant strikes landing with wonderboy throwing more. Just because Wonderboy was feinting doesn't mean he hit anything.


Here's the thing, Wonderboy wasn't missing because Woodley was elusive with his counters or anything. If that was the case then yeah it would have shown Woodley shutting his game down, but it wasn't. And throwing volume counts for aggression and octagon control, which matters just as much if you had been going by the new rules anyway.

Both men should be absolutely disgusted with themselves. Especially Woodley, who I know for a fact is going home happy with his "victory." Awful fight, awful performance.

Anyway. Next week:










Dariush/Barboza is next week's version of Teymur/Vannata. Both so talented, can't they both win?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KingCosmos said:


> Woodley was more effecint and they had about the same number of significant strikes landing with wonderboy throwing more. Just because Wonderboy was feinting doesn't mean he hit anything.


If all of that was even, then it's decided by aggression and octagon control, which Wonderboy dominated in 3 rounds.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> If all of that was even, then it's decided by aggression and octagon control, which Wonderboy dominated in 3 rounds.


You are trying to say a white man dominated and controlled Woodley. That's racist


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuck what if Masvidal beats Maia, then whos the next challenger for 170? Plz Maia


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Tyron with a pitiful performance worthy of a loss. Mediocre fighter and easily the worst current champion. Pretty much killed his chance of ever main eventing a PPV unless it's against GSP.


 Bisping's up there. 

All talk and little ability.

Got bossed by an arrogant Silva in the 5th, who would have ended Bisping if he didn't think he was ahead and was fortunate to survive a past his prime Hendo. It's embarrassing he struggled against those two.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Machiavelli said:


> Fuck what if Masvidal beats Maia, then whos the next challenger for 170? Plz Maia


I'd say Masvidal in that situation.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Media scores


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

I feel the fight was a draw, a lot of people screaming robbery but meh, Wonderboy didn't do much himself and he was actually in danger.. I don't feel Woodley was hurt or in danger for a second in that fight.

Either way, kinda sad that GSP didn't go back to 170. He would still rule the division with utter ease, no doubt in my mind that he'd smash Woodley and Wonderboy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Predictions were below average tonight. Only 6/11


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> You are trying to say a white man dominated and controlled Woodley. That's racist



Absolutely, and all those white people in the arena booing this boring ass fight? That's racist, too. If it had been two white cisgender males putting on the same exact fight, people would have loved it.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Regardless, Woodley/Wonderboy was a huge let down.

I was pumped for this fight, and it sucked. I was even more pumped for Khabib/Ferguson, and we know how that played out.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Dana just announced at the post fight press that Overeem had been throwing up all night before due to food poisoning. Still went out and knocked out Mark Hunt. (Y)


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Dana just announced at the post fight press that Overeem had been throwing up all night before due to food poisoning. Still went out and knocked out Mark Hunt. (Y)


Reem is a monster. Without his glass jaw he would be unstoppable


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I was so happy about Reem shutting up that fat crybaby.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

One Winged Angel said:


> Bisping's up there.
> 
> All talk and little ability.
> 
> Got bossed by an arrogant Silva, who would have ended Bisping if he didn't think he was well ahead and was fortunate to survive a past his best Hendo.


The difference between the two is that while both faced guys who were bad match ups for them, Bisping didn't bitch out. He ate two H bombs that would have knocked anybody out, and still clearly won 3 rounds.

He also very clearly defeated Silva. If Silva thought he was well ahead, he's an idiot, since Bisping took rounds 1,2 and 4 without much dispute.

Woodley has been getting overrated ever since he knocked out the lifeless body of Robbie Lawler (who was not all there that night.) He's got a powerful overhand right - that's his striking game. Not much variety or depth.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Of course you know for a fact that Robbie Lawler wasn't there that night, even though the fight only lasted 2 minutes.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838273278028328960
Dana being racist again.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838273278028328960
> Dana being racist again.


Tyron pisses Dana off so much with money fight talk. I hope Tyron keeps winning and annoying the hell out of him.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

KingCosmos said:


> Tyron pisses Dana off so much with money fight talk. I hope Tyron keeps winning and annoying the hell out of him.


He's annoying all the fans, not just Dana. The guy is not a draw, he made everyone regret they spent money on this card tonight, yet he keeps demanding shit. 

Whether you like it or not, Dana was absolutely right. If you're not a draw, shut the fuck up and fight.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

The main card wasn't anything special, but Elkins had the performance of the night on the prelims. Superb comeback.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Dana being racist again.


He's not racist, he's just named White!

He can't be racist, he's got black champions!

He does a third of his business in Brazil!

He's not racist, Jon Jones may very well STILL be interim champion, despite being on his 8th strike!


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> He's annoying all the fans, not just Dana. The guy is not a draw, he made everyone regret they spent money on this card tonight, yet he keeps demanding shit.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, Dana was absolutely right. If you're not a draw, shut the fuck up and fight.


He's not a draw but money fights are getting ridiculous. Rankings are being shitted on. Example if GSP wresltefucks Bisping and wins you think he will fight Yoel? Hell no he is going to do some old man super fight with Silva or fight Conor. I don't have a problem with money fights but when divisions are being fucked it's a problem


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

It was actually a good card overall, but when you lose the co-main and the main event sucks dick it's still kind of underwhelming.




> He's not a draw but money fights are getting ridiculous.


You don't have to tell me. I'm not the guy who wanted to defend his title against someone who hasn't won a fight in the UFC since 2011.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KingCosmos said:


> He's not a draw but money fights are getting ridiculous. Rankings are being shitted on. Example if GSP wresltefucks Bisping and wins you think he will fight Yoel? Hell no he is going to do some old man super fight with Silva or fight Conor. I don't have a problem with money fights but when divisions are being fucked it's a problem


Yep. Ali act can't come any sooner IMO.

I can't help but feel wistful about tonight still. A good night of fights that could have been great with that one special addition. O well. 

Not to mention the fact I'll be old and senile before Conor comes out to defend his title anyway. For the first time in his life.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The difference between the two is that while both faced guys who were bad match ups for them, Bisping didn't bitch out. He ate two H bombs that would have knocked anybody out, and still clearly won 3 rounds.
> 
> He also very clearly defeated Silva. If Silva thought he was well ahead, he's an idiot, since Bisping took rounds 1,2 and 4 without much dispute.
> 
> Woodley has been getting overrated ever since he knocked out the lifeless body of Robbie Lawler (who was not all there that night.) He's got a powerful overhand right - that's his striking game. Not much variety or depth.


 Exaggerated with well ahead, but Silva was way too casual when trailing, he had a finish there for him but he didn't go for it. I was disgusted after the fight. Bisping was extremely lucky to walk out with the victory.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

samizayn said:


> Not to mention the fact I'll be old and senile before Conor comes out to defend his title anyway. For the first time in his life.



Well, at least you can be sure that he will show up when he signs on the dotted line unlike some of these "real fighters" out there...



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/838281840821612544
I'm still a fan, Wonderboy, but NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Dana just announced at the post fight press that Overeem had been throwing up all night before due to food poisoning. Still went out and knocked out Mark Hunt. (Y)


 Where does Hunt go from here? Swear he's been losing match after match for a while now.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KingCosmos said:


> He's not a draw but money fights are getting ridiculous. Rankings are being shitted on. Example if GSP wresltefucks Bisping and wins you think he will fight Yoel? Hell no he is going to do some old man super fight with Silva or fight Conor. I don't have a problem with money fights but when divisions are being fucked it's a problem


Kills me every time someone gets shafted because they don't speak English. Maia, Jacare, Romero, Aldo technically etc. All the while Jones can fuck up over and over, but never in the cage. But guys like Henderson 1-5, Condit 2-3(?), Edgar loses 2 155lb title fights back to back and still gets title fights, Urijah is the face of Alpha Fail for losing every title fight in UFC but still got 4 shots. It's fucking ridiculous and it's just swept under the rug for "marketablility" and sound bites.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

One Winged Angel said:


> Where does Hunt go from here? Swear he's been losing match after match for a while now.



Where does Hunt go from here? Straight to The MMA Hour to whine about all those dirty cheaters for half an hour again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

KC Armstrong said:


> Where does Hunt go from here? Straight to The MMA Hour to whine about all those dirty cheaters for half an hour again.


 I haven't followed Hunt's career closely, but why do the UFC still keep him around when he's not a contender and keeps losing? His height will always hold him back.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Kills me every time someone gets shafted because they don't speak English. Maia, Jacare, Romero, Aldo technically etc. All the while Jones can fuck up over and over, but never in the cage. But guys like Henderson 1-5, Condit 2-3(?), Edgar loses 2 155lb title fights back to back and still gets title fights, Urijah is the face of Alpha Fail for losing every title fight in UFC but still got 4 shots. It's fucking ridiculous and it's just swept under the rug for "marketablility" and sound bites.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I bet UFC 209 will still be better than Fastlane :lol


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

One Winged Angel said:


> Where does Hunt go from here? Swear he's been losing match after match for a while now.


What!? He's only lost to Brock, which got overturned and just now. Before that he beat roided Mir and Big Foot. His record only looks like shit because he was around in Pride. And we can't say for certain that those fights were legit. It's been rocky in UFC but UFC have the best of the best.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Kills me every time someone gets shafted because they don't speak English. Maia, Jacare, Romero, Aldo technically etc.


What are you talking about with Aldo? Not getting a rematch with Conor? That doesn't have shit to do with business or him not speaking English.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> What are you talking about with Aldo? Not getting a rematch with Conor? That doesn't have shit to do with business or him not speaking English.


Aldo loses to Conor, buyrate is huge, BUT no rematch.

Conor loses to Diaz, buyrate is huge, BUT Conor gets a rematch.

Smells like fish to me.....


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I don't think it has anything to do with not being able to speak English, but rather with lack of drawing power. However, after tonight, Dana may as well unleash Maia on Woodley. Woodley has never drawn well and had a poor showing. At the very least they'll get another Brazilian champion. Their Brazilian media deals are a pretty big source of revenue.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Aldo loses to Conor, buyrate is huge, BUT no rematch.
> 
> Conor loses to Diaz, buyrate is huge, BUT Conor gets a rematch.
> 
> Smells like fish to me.....



You know why? Because Conor wanted the rematch with Nate and he had no interest in building the Aldo fight for a third time. It has nothing to do with Aldo not speaking English. If Conor had lost to Aldo, he would have asked Dana to run it back, but he destroyed him in 13 secs and was done with him. 

To compare that situation to guys like Maia or Jacare is ridiculous. Shit, Aldo should be grateful that the UFC put all this money into that world tour when Aldo had never drawn a fucking dime without Conor. A lot of people can complain about not getting opportunities they deserved, but Aldo is not one of them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with not being able to speak English, but rather with lack of drawing power. However, after tonight, Dana may as well unleash Maia on Woodley. Woodley has never drawn well and had a poor showing. At the very least they'll get another Brazilian champion. Their Brazilian media deals are a pretty big source of revenue.


1 bad title fight out of 3 doesn't make anyone a bad champion.

Drawing capability aside, Woodley was only boring in this fight, but it takes two to tango. Thompson is just as much as at fault here as Woodley, if not more. Challengers have bring it. Remember Shogun vs Machida 1 and 2? Everyone said Shogun won the 1st fight, but the judges said no. What happens in the rematch? Shogun takes his fucking soul! Thompson didn't do that AT ALL. It was Thompson's fight to lose and guess what? He lost.

There is no worse a champion in my eyes than Mighty Mouse. At least Woodley talks, MM is just a bore and chore. I just want an exciting fight. Robbie Lawler has not had a boring fight since his return, yet he's the same kind of draw as Woodley, not a major star.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> 1 bad title fight out of 3 doesn't make anyone a bad champion.
> 
> Drawing capability aside, Woodley was only boring in this fight, but it takes two to tango. Thompson is just as much as at fault here as Woodley, if not more. Challengers have bring it. Remember Shogun vs Machida 1 and 2? Everyone said Shogun won the 1st fight, but the judges said no. What happens in the rematch? Shogun takes his fucking soul! Thompson didn't do that AT ALL. It was Thompson's fight to lose and guess what? He lost.
> 
> There is no worse a champion in my eyes than Mighty Mouse. At least Woodley talks, MM is just a bore and chore. I just want an exciting fight. Robbie Lawler has not had a boring fight since his return, yet he's the same kind of draw as Woodley, not a major star.


You're counting the 2 minute Lawler fight as an exciting fight?

Also, the first Wonderboy/Woodley fight had 1 exciting round. The other rounds may have been better than what we saw tonight, but not anything special.

I don't think Thompson lost at all tonight. He clearly won 3 rounds. The champ looked scared, lethargic, and put together a performance worthy of a loss.

Demetrious Johnson can at least claim he's the best p4p fighter in the promotion. Woodley isn't even the best in his division.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


> Woodley, IMO, only looked good in round 3 and the last 40 seconds of round 5.


To be fair Wonderboy never looked good.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> 1 bad title fight out of 3 doesn't make anyone a bad champion.
> 
> Drawing capability aside, Woodley was only boring in this fight, but it takes two to tango. Thompson is just as much as at fault here as Woodley, if not more. Challengers have bring it. Remember Shogun vs Machida 1 and 2? Everyone said Shogun won the 1st fight, but the judges said no. What happens in the rematch? Shogun takes his fucking soul! Thompson didn't do that AT ALL. It was Thompson's fight to lose and guess what? He lost.
> 
> There is no worse a champion in my eyes than Mighty Mouse. At least Woodley talks, MM is just a bore and chore. I just want an exciting fight. Robbie Lawler has not had a boring fight since his return, yet he's the same kind of draw as Woodley, not a major star.


I don't feel sorry for Wonderboy at all. He had 10 rounds and did NOTHING significant and Tyron had the best moments of both fights. It's on him to take it to the champ. As for Tyron he played it smart which was the right thing to do. Wonderboy isn't a traditional fighter and at anytime a weird angle shot would have caused Woodley to go night night . Woodley is clearly capable of bringing the explosive power to people when he chooses to. It's not a accident he knocked wonderboy down when he got aggressive.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> You're counting the 2 minute Lawler fight as an exciting fight?
> 
> Also, the first Wonderboy/Woodley fight had 1 exciting round. The other rounds may have been better than what we saw tonight, but not anything special.
> 
> ...


I do, I really do. There was an exciting, out of nowhere KO finish on a guy who is known for going to war for 5 full rounds while begging for a 6th. 

The 1st Woodley/Thompson fight not be a classic, but it was a close technical fight between 2 very good fighters. It kind of goes in the class with Holm and Tate. Even/uneventful on the feet but when it hit the ground it came unglued.

I don't know if you read my post about Shogun vs Machida, but it's up to challengers to win, not champions to lose. A close fight that gets you a rematch is when you go for broke. Shogun takes his fucking soul in the rematch. Wonderboy got the rematch, he just tried to Holly Holms it. It's plastered all over the TUF House, "Never Leave It in the Hands of the Judges."

Johnson can be p4p, but unlike Floyd Mayweather, you can't get people to give a shit. That's why most of his title fights are on free tv. No one cares. Even his fellow 125ers say he's killing the division and no one's making money at 125 because of him. No one can get excited for 125 because it always ends the same, boring MM winning after 25 minutes of zzzzzzzzZZzzzZzZZzzZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Are people seriously claiming robbery? Really? Were we all watching the same fight? Wonderboys best result was a draw. He did nothing for 25 minutes. He won one round, the 4th and that's only because Woodley did zero in that round. The first two rounds were both 10-10. No one did anything. Third was another 10-10 or 10-9 for Tyron. 5th was the only real round of the whole fight and was clearly Tyrons.



DX-Superkick said:


> What!? He's only lost to Brock, which got overturned and just now. Before that he beat roided Mir and Big Foot. His record only looks like shit because he was around in Pride. And we can't say for certain that those fights were legit. It's been rocky in UFC but UFC have the best of the best.


He's done as a contender. He's been KOd by JDS, Werdum, Stipe, and Reem recently.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> The difference between the two is that while both faced guys who were bad match ups for them, Bisping didn't bitch out. He ate two H bombs that would have knocked anybody out, and still clearly won 3 rounds.
> 
> He also very clearly defeated Silva. If Silva thought he was well ahead, he's an idiot, since Bisping took rounds 1,2 and 4 without much dispute.
> 
> Woodley has been getting overrated ever since he knocked out the lifeless body of Robbie Lawler (who was not all there that night.) He's got a powerful overhand right - that's his striking game. Not much variety or depth.


No Woodley is underrated, at the end of the day a lot of hardcore fans are salty Woodley is better than they thought and beating their guys. Similar to wrestling Woodley wasn't the guy the decided would be champ and they're salty.

I mean the talk before Lawler was how he was going to get beat up, then it didn't happen the excuses of "all the wars. Even though before hand Woodley was walking to an ass kicking. Then it was oh we don't get WB vs Lawler, but Wonderboy is going to smash him. Not only did he not kick his head off, WB received the most damage by far. They've fought twice and the only damage done was by Woodley. Hardcore MMA are salty he's not the guy they choose and they're salty he's mentioning the very clear racist comments he receives and the dick head way Dana treats him.

If Woodley is overrated what is WB. He's the guy who was the new flavor of the month uncrowned champ who was supposed to run through Woodley who's "just an overhand right" and can't. For this great striker he can't get past that overhand right. WB's had 2 fights to prove fans right that he's the true champ. Yet the y only thing worth mentioning are him getting pounded. It's funny Woodley is clearly more well rounded than both Maia and WB but they get the praise.



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with not being able to speak English, but rather with lack of drawing power. However, after tonight, Dana may as well unleash Maia on Woodley. Woodley has never drawn well and had a poor showing. At the very least they'll get another Brazilian champion. Their Brazilian media deals are a pretty big source of revenue.


Isn't masvidal Cuban 




Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Are people seriously claiming robbery? Really? Were we all watching the same fight? Wonderboys best result was a draw. He did nothing for 25 minutes. He won one round, the 4th and that's only because Woodley did zero in that round. The first two rounds were both 10-10. No one did anything. Third was another 10-10 or 10-9 for Tyron. 5th was the only real round of the whole fight and was clearly Tyrons.
> 
> 
> 
> He's done as a contender. He's been KOd by JDS, Werdum, Stipe, and Reem recently.


I think Woodley is in the closest place to a real life Reigns situation. He isn't the guy they picked. Wasn't supposed to beat Lawler, messed up Lawler vs Wonderboy, messed up WB as champ. So they can't stand him. That's why WB's nothing offense has been so hyped up. Woodley is a bad champ, but Wonderboy the great striker who's the uncrowned champ, can't figure out just an "overhand right".


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He's done as a contender. He's been KOd by JDS, Werdum, Stipe, and Reem recently.


Nothing wrong with a gatekeeper. Guy has his fans and is never boring in my eyes. UFC may sit him down for the talk pretty soon but no problem in my eyes with him facing an Arlovski who was doing good until he ran into the future champ, Stipe.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That was without a doubt one of *THE* worst title fight I have ever witnessed. In both MMA and Boxing. An atrocious stinker of epic proportions. Both guys should be embarrassed and ashamed of themselves. I get that two counter strikers rarely match up well but that was just fucking awful. Nobody showed any guts, urgency or bravery during that debacle aside from the last minute and by then it was too late.

I actually thought Wonderboy was going to be awarded the decision but I am kinda glad he never won because aside from the odd single punch or kick here and there he was just as hesitant and reluctant to engage as Woodley was. Yeah he backed him up and controlled the octagon at times but he rarely took advantage of those moments to inflict any damage or really assert himself during the fight. You gotta rip the title away from the Champion's hands!!! And he never did that IMO. He's now had ten rounds to defeat Woodley and yet he's been the one who has been taken down and almost finished twice. He needs to work his way back up to a title shot.

So I am assuming that take down in the third and the flurry in the fifth was what secured Woodley the win then? Ugh, if only it was Demian Maia in there tonight. 

Lando Vannata is one incredibly fun fighter but his style isn't made for longevity. Enjoy him while you can cause he's a highlight reel knockout waiting to happen. I was actually shocked when I found out he was only 24, dude looks old as hell.

BTW isn't David Teymur the dude on TUF who wanted to take off Cody Garbrandt's underwear and fuck him? :mj



Spoiler: NEVER FORGET!



0:39









Man what a tough debut for Shad in the Middleweight division. Daniel Kelly is one relentless zombie with constant pressure, Shad just wasn't throwing enough combo's to keep him at bay and he seemed unable to handle the nonstop pace and activity from Kelly. I think it might be time for him to retire. :sad:

Poor Mark Hunt, the guy just seems to have no luck at the moment. :francis

Anyone else catch Ari Emanuel celebrating and giving Dana White a high five after Ubereem KO'd Hunt? That slimy bastard. :no:

Watch Overeem end up being fed to Lewis or Ngannou next. :done

Was it just me or was the crowd incredibly flat all night? I get that Ferguson vs. Khabib's cancellation must of put a dampener on things but the atmosphere felt really weird to me.

Terrible main event aside I thought overall it was a decent main card. Vannata vs. Teymur was one fun back & forth brawl.

Oh well at least Woodley won me some money tonight. :vince$


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wondrboy never really put Woodley in any danger in the 10 rounds they fought. Meanwhile Woodley has dropped Stephen FOUR Times, both fights Woodley was the one on the verge of winning the fight


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Woodley will never be rated tbh sadly

That fight was shit though, Carr really needed the LW bout

Woodley Maia?


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

MMMMD said:


> Woodley will never be rated tbh sadly
> 
> Woodley Maia?


He will give him time. These last two fights have been counter fighter vs counter fighter in a sense. Woodley said it himself at the post show, give him an opponent that wants to fight and it'll be back to fireworks and highlight reels. Counter vs Counter has always been boring ie, Diaz vs Silva. Give him Robbie, Maia or Masvidal and it'll be a different story. Not just Thompson miming jump rope for half an hour.

As for Woodley vs Maia, well Maia has to get past Masvidal. Never look past anyone in the Octagon. GSP learned that with Serra and that example has stood as one of the biggest upsets in MMA history.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> That was without a doubt *THE* worst title fight I have ever witnessed. A complete stinker of epic proportions. Both guys should be embarrassed and ashamed of themselves.
> 
> I thought Wonderboy was going to be awarded the decision but I am kinda glad he never won. Because aside from the odd single punch or kick here and there he was just as hesitant and reluctant to engage as Woodley was. You gotta rip the title away from the Champion's hands IMO.
> 
> ...


Lmao did Ari actually do that? Fuck him


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Lmao did Ari actually do that? Fuck him


Maybe they were overjoyed that 209 was so far, LIGHT YEARS better than 208? :draper2


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

To the people saying Woodley deserved to win that main event, I want some of what you're smoking. One big punch and a takedown don't make up for being on the back foot eating combinations for almost all of the fight. 1, 2 and 4 were clearly Wonderboy's. I genuinely can't see the reasoning for the decision. I could understand it going either way in Conor/Nate, Lawler/Condit, GSP/Hendricks and lots of other close fights but I can't wrap my head around this one at all.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Apparently two of the judges gave Woodley the second round. :hmm:

One judge scored the fifth round 10-8. Which indeed caused his card to end up being 47-47.



Machiavelli said:


> Lmao did Ari actually do that? Fuck him


Yup. You could clearly see him celebrating with Dana at cage side after it happened.

BTW I just found out about Whittaker vs. Jacare. :sodone

I wonder if that means we might see Rockhold vs. Silva or will Anderson be kept on ice for a potential GSP fight? :hmm:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> To the people saying Woodley deserved to win that main event, I want some of what you're smoking. One big punch and a takedown don't make up for being on the back foot eating combinations for almost all of the fight. 1, 2 and 4 were clearly Wonderboy's. I genuinely can't see the reasoning for the decision. I could understand it going either way in Conor/Nate, Lawler/Condit, GSP/Hendricks and lots of other close fights but I can't wrap my head around this one at all.


You gave great examples and I can't argue with them, but I'll quote Dana White from day freakin 1.....

"Never Leave it in the Hands of the Judges." It's all over the TUF house. Make a statement, win the fight. Shogun vs Machida 1, people say Shogun won, judges said no. What happens in the rematch? Shogun takes his soul! Say what you want about hating Woodley, the judges scored it for him and that's never gonna change. Thompson should have been Shogun tonight, instead he Holly'ed himself. He didn't fight to win, he fought not to lose.


----------



## TheJack (Mar 13, 2006)

Blackbeard said:


> That was without a doubt *THE* worst title fight I have ever witnessed. A complete stinker of epic proportions. Both guys should be embarrassed and ashamed of themselves.


QFT.


Correct me if Im wrong, but didnt Woodleys corner say they need a finish? 
I had it 48-47 Thompson and Im still looking for the magical 3rd round that Woodley won. 
But Im kinda glad that Woodley won, a draw or close Thompson win would result in a 3rd fight and I dont want to see them fight ever again. 

Still, fun night, some great fights and Woodley is still the worst UFC champion. Please, ask for the money fight, please, Im also looking for a good laugh.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

TheJack said:


> QFT.
> 
> Correct me if Im wrong, but didnt Woodleys corner say they need a finish?
> I had it 48-47 Thompson and Im still looking for the magical 3rd round that Woodley won.
> ...


I think so. Any sensible coach would of been lighting a fire underneath Woodley's ass going into that fifth round.

As I said a couple posts above two judges gave Woodley the second round which seems to of clinched him the victory. Or maybe it was the judge who scored it a draw. If he had only scored the fifth round 10-9 then Wonderboy might of won. I need to re-check the cards.

I completely agree though, we do not need to see a third fight between those two unless they both continue to dominate the Welterweight division for the foreseeable future. Their style's and mentalities just don't mesh well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> No Woodley is underrated, at the end of the day a lot of hardcore fans are salty Woodley is better than they thought and beating their guys. Similar to wrestling Woodley wasn't the guy the decided would be champ and they're salty.
> 
> I mean the talk before Lawler was how he was going to get beat up, then it didn't happen the excuses of "all the wars. Even though before hand Woodley was walking to an ass kicking. Then it was oh we don't get WB vs Lawler, but Wonderboy is going to smash him. Not only did he not kick his head off, WB received the most damage by far. They've fought twice and the only damage done was by Woodley. Hardcore MMA are salty he's not the guy they choose and they're salty he's mentioning the very clear racist comments he receives and the dick head way Dana treats him.
> 
> ...



It really stands out to me that in 10 rounds, in 50 minutes of fighting Wonderboy hasn't been able to land anything truly significant. He's been nearly finished via strikes twice but he cant get anything truly significant off against Tyron.



DX-Superkick said:


> Nothing wrong with a gatekeeper. Guy has his fans and is never boring in my eyes. UFC may sit him down for the talk pretty soon but no problem in my eyes with him facing an Arlovski who was doing good until he ran into the future champ, Stipe.


There's nothing wrong with it, its just he's falling down on the pecking order of things at HW. He's not someone that people should be taking seriously as a genuine Title threat. He's not even Iron Chinned anymore with how often he has been stopped in recent years. 



Zydeco said:


> To the people saying Woodley deserved to win that main event, I want some of what you're smoking. One big punch and a takedown don't make up for being on the back foot eating combinations for almost all of the fight. 1, 2 and 4 were clearly Wonderboy's. I genuinely can't see the reasoning for the decision. I could understand it going either way in Conor/Nate, Lawler/Condit, GSP/Hendricks and lots of other close fights but I can't wrap my head around this one at all.


To you I ask what are you smoking to think Wonder boy won that fight? Name one thing Wonderboy did in 25 minutes? Point out one good strike. Backing your opponent up, but doing less than nothing and getting taken down once and dropped twice doesn't deserve a World Title. People just hate Woodley so refuse to accept anything positive about him. Saying Wonderboy won that fight when he did nothing for 25 minutes is ridiculous. 

And there's a difference between throwing a combination and landing a combination. Woodley outlanded Wonderboy, Wonderboy missed a lot.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

So Woodley would of still won regardless of Sal D'Amato's card.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wonderboy didn't win shit lol


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> To you I ask what are you smoking to think Wonder boy won that fight? Name one thing Wonderboy did in 25 minutes? Point out one good strike. Backing your opponent up, but doing less than nothing and getting taken down once and dropped twice doesn't deserve a World Title. People just hate Woodley so refuse to accept anything positive about him. Saying Wonderboy won that fight when he did nothing for 25 minutes is ridiculous.
> 
> And there's a difference between throwing a combination and landing a combination. Woodley outlanded Wonderboy, Wonderboy missed a lot.


Wonderboy was advancing for almost the entire fight. He didn't do a lot of damage but he controlled the octagon for most of the fight and was landing quite a bit. Woodley had 2 big moments but it doesn't make up for Wonderboy controlling almost 20 mins of the fight.

I have no feelings towards Woodley one way or another. Same with Wonderboy. Compared to most title fights, I felt that I was pretty objective when watching this. I don't have too much sympathy for Wonderboy since he didn't pull the trigger and seek the finish, but he really should have won that decision.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Man that's crazy how Overeem had food poisoning prior to the fight. From the way Dana was talking as well it sounded like a really bad dose. Full credit to Alistair for sticking in there, a lot of other fighters would of pulled out...._*cough Khabib cough_


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Wonderboy was advancing for almost the entire fight. He didn't do a lot of damage but he controlled the octagon for most of the fight and was landing quite a bit. Woodley had 2 big moments but it doesn't make up for Wonderboy controlling almost 20 mins of the fight.
> 
> I have no feelings towards Woodley one way or another. Same with Wonderboy. Compared to most title fights, I felt that I was pretty objective when watching this. I don't have too much sympathy for Wonderboy since he didn't pull the trigger and seek the finish, but he really should have won that decision.


I'm not saying Woodley was great or anything but I just cant reward Wonderboys performance with a win, let alone a World Title. He did nothing to deserve the win. And again, yes he backed Woodley up, but he still did nothing, Woodley outlanded Wonderboy...WB was walking him down for 24 minutes yet was outstruck...

The only real fighting was done by Woodley, Wonderboy needed to do something. Woodely counteracted his nothingness by occasionally doing something, while WB was content to just play pattycake and try and employ a Diego Sanchez style of swinging punches, missing them, but swinging again anyway to look busy.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I just watched the Darren Elkins fight............*HOLY SHIT WHAT A COMEBACK!!!!* 








:sodone


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Had it as a draw with a 10-8 final round. Not sure how Woodley got the win but I'm glad Thompson didn't get the win because that would have been such a garbage title win. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Both Woodley and Thompson should be cut.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Zydeco said:


> Wonderboy was advancing for almost the entire fight. He didn't do a lot of damage but he controlled the octagon for most of the fight and was landing quite a bit. Woodley had 2 big moments but it doesn't make up for Wonderboy controlling almost 20 mins of the fight.
> 
> I have no feelings towards Woodley one way or another. Same with Wonderboy. Compared to most title fights, I felt that I was pretty objective when watching this. I don't have too much sympathy for Wonderboy since he didn't pull the trigger and seek the finish, but he really should have won that decision.


I like WB and I think we see this fight again eventually, I just think Woodley is a bad match up for him. Woodley has a chin he seemingly can't crack, he threatens him with power and the takedown, and Woodley just is better than folk thought.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Man that main event was awful. Both fighters should get a stern talking to from Mr. White.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> No Woodley is underrated, at the end of the day a lot of hardcore fans are salty Woodley is better than they thought and beating their guys. Similar to wrestling Woodley wasn't the guy the decided would be champ and they're salty.
> 
> I mean the talk before Lawler was how he was going to get beat up, then it didn't happen the excuses of "all the wars. Even though before hand Woodley was walking to an ass kicking. Then it was oh we don't get WB vs Lawler, but Wonderboy is going to smash him. Not only did he not kick his head off, WB received the most damage by far. They've fought twice and the only damage done was by Woodley. Hardcore MMA are salty he's not the guy they choose and they're salty he's mentioning the very clear racist comments he receives and the dick head way Dana treats him.
> 
> ...


I think Wonderboy is overrated too, which is what makes Woodley's performance even worse. I never bought into the hype. Wonderboy's grappling and ground game are very weak, and with Woodley's wrestling background, he should have exploited that more.

The reality is, Woodley's wrestling ability is grossly overstated. Guys with strong wrestling/jiu jitsu background haven't had any issues with him. In fact, they've historically given him a lot of trouble for the most part. 

His striking game consists of a powerful overhand right. There's not much variety or sophistication there.

He's gotten extremely overrated by some fans for some bizarre reason. His first two title defenses consisted of a draw and a fight he arguably lost. And if he fights Maia in his next one, he'll get schooled on the ground and lose his title. I think Masvidal would have a very good shot to dethrone him as well.

Not sure what this has to do with Roman Reigns and a fake sport, but if there are any similarities between them, it's that neither guy can draw.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It really stands out to me that in 10 rounds, in 50 minutes of fighting Wonderboy hasn't been able to land anything truly significant. He's been nearly finished via strikes twice but he cant get anything truly significant off against Tyron.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pressuring your opponent, pinning him up against the cage, controlling the octagon, and hitting him with several combinations and accurate counters isn't "doing nothing." That's a casual fan's idea of "doing nothing." Based on the scoring criteria, Wonderboy won 6 out of the 10 rounds they fought (3 in each fight.) The judges get it wrong from time to time. Shit happens.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I think Wonderboy is overrated too, which is what makes Woodley's performance even worse. I never bought into the hype. Wonderboy's grappling and ground game are very weak, and with Woodley's wrestling background, he should have exploited that more.
> 
> The reality is, Woodley's wrestling ability is grossly overstated. Guys with strong wrestling/jiu jitsu background haven't had any issues with him. In fact, they've historically given him a lot of trouble for the most part.
> 
> ...


So who do you think is rightly rated lol. Could of swore you thought Thompson would have it. Woodley just doesn't shoot stupid shots. WB was very rarely open for a legit takedown attempt. Woodley could have been more aggressive, but he probably didn't want to be over aggressive which is fine. He let WB come to him and won. Dude has a nice list of names on his list I don't see how you can call him overrated. Especially when the fan base is pretty much picking everybody to beat him because they hate him. 

Maia is about to be funny next. Folk are going to jump on the Maia train when realistically Maia has nothing for Woodley standing up, and probably won't be able to get him to the ground. Condit and Matt Brown Woodley is not. He's not unstoppable because we've seen him lose years ago, but Woodley might be champ for a while. He has the most dynamic tools. I certainly wouldn't pick Maia or Masvidal to beat him. Masvidal loves to bang and do you really think he wants to bang with Woodley. It's not like Masvidal is a ground ace. That's if Masvidal would even fight a teammate, Woodley will but Masvidal might not. I think you're seriously underrating him because you don't like his style or might not like him. But in reality Woodley is looking pretty secure with the title


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> So who do you think is rightly rated lol. Could of swore you thought Thompson would have it. Woodley just doesn't shoot stupid shots. WB was very rarely open for a legit takedown attempt. Woodley could have been more aggressive, but he probably didn't want to be over aggressive which is fine. He let WB come to him and won. Dude has a nice list of names on his list I don't see how you can call him overrated. Especially when the fan base is pretty much picking everybody to beat him because they hate him.
> 
> Maia is about to be funny next. Folk are going to jump on the Maia train when realistically Maia has nothing for Woodley standing up, and probably won't be able to get him to the ground. Condit and Matt Brown Woodley is not. He's not unstoppable because we've seen him lose years ago. But Woodley might be champ for a while, I certainly wouldn't pick Maia or Masvidal to beat him


I didn't make a prediction because I'm not interested enough in the welterweight division. Lawler was absent minded during his last fight and who knows when/if he'll be back. Woodley and Wonderboy are overhyped and I can't find it in me to get interested in either guy. Maia is one of the best grapplers in the UFC, but his fights aren't exactly the epitome of excitement. 

Of course he'll be able to get Woodley to the ground. Woodley has struggled against high level wrestlers and jiu jitsu guys for the most part throughout his career. He hasn't faced anyone on Maia's level when it comes to grappling and jiu jitsu. It'll be another snoozefest of a fight with Maia smothering him for the majority of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pressuring your opponent, pinning him up against the cage, controlling the octagon, and hitting him with several combinations and accurate counters isn't "doing nothing." That's a casual fan's idea of "doing nothing." Based on the scoring criteria, Wonderboy won 6 out of the 10 rounds they fought (3 in each fight.) The judges get it wrong from time to time. Shit happens.


In the 1st fight Woodley outlanded him in 3 of 5 rounds 

http://www.fightmetric.com:8081/events/fight-info/6336/

In the 2nd fight they both won the strike count in 2 rounds and they split the remaining round. But in all 5 rounds Woodley was more efficient. Which mean he was doing more with less. Which means he wasn't just getting controlled just because Wonderboy was moving forward. Because WB did move forward, just not to a point to reward for octagon control. Diego Sanchez and Jon Leniker type moving forward where you also throw a lot of strikes and draw your opponent into a brawl is octagon control you're dictating where the fight goes and the pace. A lot of Woodley being on the cage is purely his choice as we see consistently throughout his career 



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I didn't make a prediction because I'm not interested enough in the welterweight division. Lawler was absent minded during his last fight and who knows when/if he'll be back. Woodley and Wonderboy are overhyped and I can't find it in me to get interested in either guy. Maia is one of the best grapplers in the UFC, but his fights aren't exactly the epitome of excitement.
> 
> Of course he'll be able to get Woodley to the ground. Woodley has struggled against high level wrestlers and jiu jitsu guys for the most part throughout his career. He hasn't faced anyone on Maia's level when it comes to grappling and jiu jitsu. It'll be another snoozefest of a fight with Maia smothering him for the majority of it.


Lack of interest in WW is weird tbh. But I don't think Lawler was absent minded he just got put to bed by a heavy hitter. He could use the rest though, I'd get saying he was shop worn, but I don't think he was distracted. Unless you just meant he was burned out on fighting.

But Woodley doesn't struggle with high level wrestlers. His takedown defense is 90+ percent. The Shields lost wasn't due to wrestling not where the Rory fight and those were long ago.

http://www.fightmetric.com:8081/fighters/detail/1386/

So yeah idk how Maia survives getting in close on a much quicker, possibly stronger, guy with KO power without it going wrong. Sure if he can get the submission on it's a wrap. But he has to be play a very very dangerous game to get it there.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, at least you can be sure that he will show up when he signs on the dotted line unlike some of these "real fighters" out there...


And he will actually have an entertaining fight.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

god I was really hoping for a draw when the cards were read. That would have been awesome/horrific.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> In the 1st fight Woodley outlanded him in 3 of 5 rounds
> 
> http://www.fightmetric.com:8081/events/fight-info/6336/
> 
> ...


Lawler was a zombie that fight. Not sure what was going on, but I'm sure there's a reason why he hasn't fought since and why his return isn't anywhere in sight.

A lot of those strikes came when Woodley had him on the ground. Of course that will increase his overall accuracy. Wonderboy was significantly better on the feet for the vast majority of the fight. He had Woodley looking downright confused, he had several nice combinations, and countered most of Woodley's charges very accurately and effectively. 

Rory completely bullied and humiliated him on the ground. Maia will have plenty of opportunities when Woodley overcommits with an over hand right. Maia's takedown technique and timing have both improved into a thing of beauty in recent years, and he's especially adept at landing in positions which are ideal for attacking guard passes once he takes opponents down. It's truly high level grappling at its finest.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

How the Woodley/Thompson fight was scored according to the Anark rules:

7-7
7-7
7-8
7-7
8-10

Woodley wins via not being a complete bore for the less amount of time.

If Thompson thought he had done so much in the previous four rounds that the judges' cards weren't important and he didn't need to come out and bang like a bastard in the fifth like Tyron did then he's a joke who shouldn't be anywhere near a title. Watching Wonderboy fight Woodley is like watching a primary school demonstration of how to avoid getting into a stranger's car.

Having excellent counter striking in your arsenal is great, but not when it's all you've got.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Lawler was a zombie that fight. Not sure what was going on, but I'm sure there's a reason why he hasn't fought since and why his return isn't anywhere in sight.
> 
> A lot of those strikes came when Woodley had him on the ground. Of course that will increase his overall accuracy. Wonderboy was significantly better on the feet for the vast majority of the fight. He had Woodley looking downright confused, he had several nice combinations, and countered most of Woodley's charges very accurately and effectively.
> 
> Rory completely bullied and humiliated him on the ground. Maia will have plenty of opportunities when Woodley overcommits with an over hand right. Maia's takedown technique and timing have both improved into a thing of beauty in recent years, and he's especially adept at landing in positions which are ideal for attacking guard passes once he takes opponents down. It's truly high level grappling at its finest.


Woodley didn't look confused he looked like he was looking for an opening. Wonderboy wasn't exactly throwing volume and landing in volume. Rory did piece him up, but clearly he's grown since then people just have to admit it. Wonderboy tried to point fight and ultimately failed. You can say most of Woodley came from the ground, but whatever strikes are strikes and Woodley had the best ones. 

As for Maia I feel like you're going to be disappointed. If his best shot is maybe Woodley will overcommit and miss him and then he'll take him down that's not something to put stock in. It's not like Maia is light on the foot with great footwork. It's not like he's Wonderboy who's quick and can slip punches. Maia getting knocked out seems likely to me. That's what I'd put money on. Woodley can be more open on the feet because Maia is less of a stand-up threat, so his takedown threat becomes even less viable. 

Maia is great and it sucks casual fans don't revere his brilliant BJJ, but personally I think he is better off in a WB fight. Not that I think he's overall better, but WB is easier to get down than Woodley. 

But who are you really sold on, instead of talking about who you don't like who are you sold on. Any top contender fights or title fights you excited for. I'm ready for that Rumble DC myself. I want to root for Rumble, but man Rumble is hard seems to lose confidence when he isn't playing bully

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Woodley didn't look confused he looked like he was looking for an opening. Wonderboy wasn't exactly throwing volume and landing in volume. Rory did piece him up, but clearly he's grown since then people just have to admit it. Wonderboy tried to point fight and ultimately failed. You can say most of Woodley came from the ground, but whatever strikes are strikes and Woodley had the best ones.
> 
> As for Maia I feel like you're going to be disappointed. If his best shot is maybe Woodley will overcommit and miss him and then he'll take him down that's not something to put stock in. It's not like Maia is light on the foot with great footwork. It's not like he's Wonderboy who's quick and can slip punches. Maia getting knocked out seems likely to me. That's what I'd put money on. Woodley can be more open on the feet because Maia is less of a stand-up threat, so his takedown threat becomes even less viable.
> 
> ...


I don't think he has to rely solely on Woodley overcommitting, I just think it's inevitable at some point if the fight remains standing long enough. Woodley doesn't have a varied striking attack.

Jake Shields was able to hump him along the cage for 15 minutes. I think Maia could have success against him in the clinch and grinding him along the cage until Woodley tires and he's able to finally land a takedown. 

Maia's takedowns have improved so much in recent years that he has numerous ways to take a guy to the ground, and his technique and timing are impeccable. This would be one of the fights where I'd feel extremely confident about the outcome.

As for upcoming fights I'm looking forward to - Weidman/Mousasi, Miocic/JDS, JJ/Andrade, and of course Bisping/GSP. I think Weidman is looking at his 3rd consecutive loss. Also looking forward to Jon Jones' return.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I don't think he has to rely solely on Woodley overcommitting, I just think it's inevitable at some point if the fight remains standing long enough. Woodley doesn't have a varied striking attack.
> 
> Jake Shields was able to hump him along the cage for 15 minutes. I think Maia could have success against him in the clinch and grinding him along the cage until Woodley tires and he's able to finally land a takedown.
> 
> ...


Shields is a better striker than Maia, don't forget he had a few good rounds standing with GSP. Shields is also a much better wrestler than Maia and like Maia is superior to Woodley in BJJ. He was a different threat. Again that fight was years ago though Woodley has grown since then. 

He didn't open up on Wonderboy true, but he also was able to hang back and land at a more accurate clip. That's against a world class elite striker. Maia does not lose that threat on the feet. The longer it stays up the better chances he gets KO'd. This is going to be a tough fight for him to get to the ground despite the fact he hasn't been getting hit as of late. It's one thing when you're dragging guys like Condit and Brown who get takedown easily to the ground, it's another against someone who can stuff the takedown and KO you. If he gets his back though then yeah he's almost certainly winning.

I want Moose to win, he's a cool dude. Weidman really needed a tune up fight, sometimes you got to gain momentum. Even if he wins that just means he has to fight Rockhold or Romero in some sick turn of events. That's not good for his health. Take like a Sam Alvey or Thiago Santos lol.

Miocic needs to win. I like JDS but I want Stipe to break the record, plus I don't want some goofy "let's do Cain vs JDS 4 for the title". Cain doesn't deserve a title shot.

Andrade idk she lit Hill up, but JJ is better. JJ has been lightly stunned, maybe power comes in, but I could see her lighting Andrade up.

Bisping I think is disrespectful. It's a blatant "you're an easy fight" to Bisping and a fuck you to the division lol. It's going to be great. I think Bisping being the underdog is crazy. It would be shocking if he comes in good enough to walk back in and win the MW title. Bisping has been winning and putting in good, great, and gusty performances and GSP has been inactive. That doesn't seem in GSPs favor. 

Who do you for on those fights


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Shields is a better striker than Maia, don't forget he had a few good rounds standing with GSP. Shields is also a much better wrestler than Maia and like Maia is superior to Woodley in BJJ. He was a different threat. Again that fight was years ago though Woodley has grown since then.
> 
> He didn't open up on Wonderboy true, but he also was able to hang back and land at a more accurate clip. That's against a world class elite striker. Maia does not lose that threat on the feet. The longer it stays up the better chances he gets KO'd. This is going to be a tough fight for him to get to the ground despite the fact he hasn't been getting hit as of late. It's one thing when you're dragging guys like Condit and Brown who get takedown easily to the ground, it's another against someone who can stuff the takedown and KO you. If he gets his back though then yeah he's almost certainly winning.
> 
> ...


I got Mousasi, Stipe, JJ, and Bisping.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I got Mousasi, Stipe, JJ, and Bisping.


Besides Woodley who do you think are the next champs to lose lol


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Besides Woodley who do you think are the next champs to lose lol


Hard to say without knowing specific match ups or dates, but I think Nunes would lose to Shevchenko. It will be interesting to see what happens with Jones when he returns, but if he gets a title shot, I'm pretty confident he'd beat DC again. Cody vs TJ will be a hell of a match up that will be tough to call.

As far as Cain not deserving a title shot, I'd pay anything to watch him and Stipe go at it. Of course there's a high probability that he wouldn't make it to fight night, but that would be an epic heavyweight bout.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Hard to say without knowing specific match ups or dates, but I think Nunes would lose to Shevchenko. It will be interesting to see what happens with Jones when he returns, but if he gets a title shot, I'm pretty confident he'd beat DC again. Cody vs TJ will be a hell of a match up that will be tough to call.
> 
> As far as Cain not deserving a title shot, I'd pay anything to watch him and Stipe go at it. Of course there's a high probability that he wouldn't make it to fight night, but that would be an epic heavyweight bout.


Jones is my guy, but he's unreliable too lol. It's in his favor though because he's the rightful champ. I think he gets DC too.

Cain though it's just he's injured and he's fought none of the new relevant guys. Browne is more like a test dummy. I want to see him vs Stipe but Cain needs like a solid 2 in a row no injuries. But hell with the way heavyweight goes maybe we get Stipe vs Cain in a title eliminator. 

AKA needs to bring in better trainers, they're clearly doing something wrong. They have the talent and success, but are constantly major training injuries worth it.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Jones is my guy, but he's unreliable too lol. It's in his favor though because he's the rightful champ. I think he gets DC too.
> 
> Cain though it's just he's injured and he's fought none of the new relevant guys. Browne is more like a test dummy. I want to see him vs Stipe but Cain needs like a solid 2 in a row no injuries. But hell with the way heavyweight goes maybe we get Stipe vs Cain in a title eliminator.
> 
> AKA needs to bring in better trainers, they're clearly doing something wrong. They have the talent and success, but are constantly major training injuries worth it.


Jon Jones, oh what could have been.... Do you see DC beating Rumble the same way or does Rumble learn to scramble away and clip while retreating?

How would Stipe vs Cain be a titles eliminator? Are you saying JDS wins against Stipe in the rematch. Because no man's the baddest man for more than 2 defenses? Lol

Cain's the president of pull out and injuries. Khabib's earned a spot next to him and neither guy should be anywhere near co-main events, let alone title shots and closing bouts.

The way I hear it is most guys get injured in wrestling training. All the strained grind really kills the muscles. AKA needs to do something because it's a mess there.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Jon Jones, oh what could have been.... Do you see DC beating Rumble the same way or does Rumble learn to scramble away and clip while retreating?
> 
> How would Stipe vs Cain be a titles eliminator? Are you saying JDS wins against Stipe in the rematch. Because no man's the baddest man for more than 2 defenses? Lol
> 
> ...


Jon Jones is weird he's easily the greatest LHW champ ever. In the goat conversation, he just fucks up recently. He can add to it, I expect him too. He has a lot of time and the division hasn't really caught up, just get it together lol.

Rumble can KO him perhaps, relying on always eating that shot is silly. Which is why I think DC immediately tries to wrestle. He was so successful with it and won that way. He's tasted that power and survived, but I'm sure he isn't relying on that. Rumble at this stage is who he is, he's going to headhunt and ignore his wrestling, not that I think he would be successful wrestling DC. I think DC submits him again, but I want him to KO him in the first.

I want Jones vs Rumble it's his last test at LHW. Gus would have been a great rematch if he hadn't lost all of his big shots. He's like Urijah Faber with out the in-between win streaks. After Rumble maybe he tries to fight Stipe just to hold the title, don't see him sticking at HW.

I think Stipe knocks JDS out this time and would beat this version of Cain. In the last 3 years he's lost to Werdum and styled on Travis Browne that's not very promising. I just don't won't JDS to win even if he demolishes Stipe not because I hate him, but because I think they'd hotshot Cain to a title shot. 

JDS already doesn't want to fight Werdum since Werdum turned him down. He's also beat Rothwell recently. Overeem has beat JDS recently, but if the option is Overeem vs Cain, it's Cain. They want to go into Mexico with Cain him as champ is a goal. Its going to be a quadrilogy it's sells in Brazil or Mexico.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Pressuring your opponent, pinning him up against the cage, controlling the octagon, and hitting him with several combinations and accurate counters isn't "doing nothing." That's a casual fan's idea of "doing nothing." Based on the scoring criteria, Wonderboy won 6 out of the 10 rounds they fought (3 in each fight.) The judges get it wrong from time to time. Shit happens.


Standing in front of Woodley and backing him up but doing nothing with it is nothing. This isn't Ultimate Control Championships. 

The first two rounds in this fight were a draw, I had them both as 10-10 or even 9-9 because they were both terrible.

Yes Woodley was shit in this fight but people need to stop pretending Wonderboy wasn't just as shit, or even worse because he never did anything at all.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> This isn't Ultimate Control Championships.


:maisielol

Yeah, according to a lot of the journos there were one or two 10-10 rounds. I'd have probably scored the same if I had been paying attn. What baffles me is, timidity is a foul - how can two men at the championship level go five whole rounds breaking the rules without so much as a warning?


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Woodley is a much more worthy champ than Wonderboy imo. I had it at a draw though


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

samizayn said:


> :maisielol
> 
> Yeah, according to a lot of the journos there were one or two 10-10 rounds. I'd have probably scored the same if I had been paying attn. What baffles me is, timidity is a foul - how can two men at the championship level go five whole rounds breaking the rules without so much as a warning?


A big issue in MMA is that referees are too afraid to influence the outcome of a fight. Its why you can see numerous groin strikes, eye pokes, cage grabs etc. in a fight and they just get 20 warnings. The ref's need the balls to do their job properly, if fighters are screwing around; punish them.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That main event was honestly one of the worst I've ever seen. The Anderson fights with Leites and Maia had a lot of stalling and timidity too, but they weren't THIS inactive. The commentators or whoever else can justify it as smart tactics, but honestly, if you're that afraid to engage, how can either man say they came to fight? They both came to survive the clock. Woodley finally remembered he's a champion in the Ultimate FIGHTING Championship with 30 seconds to go in a 25 minute fight, but he let Wonderboy back him up against the cage with essentially feinting punches and kicks for the rest of the time. Too bad there's no way to vacate the title after that shambles, neither deserve the title after that "fight".


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Standing in front of Woodley and backing him up but doing nothing with it is nothing. This isn't Ultimate Control Championships.
> 
> The first two rounds in this fight were a draw, I had them both as 10-10 or even 9-9 because they were both terrible.
> 
> Yes Woodley was shit in this fight but people need to stop pretending Wonderboy wasn't just as shit, or even worse because he never did anything at all.


This is just ignorance of the rules. You can dislike or dispute the rules all you like, but aggression and octagon control are indeed part of the scoring criteria.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I've only just watched 209 and dear oh dear what an embarrassing main event that was, Wonderboy didn't deserve to win that title in a million years after that pathetic performance, I'm a big fan of him but he's had 2 shots at glory now and completely blown the both of them and the crowds reaction to it said it all. If these talk about money fights after a showing like that then they are deluded, At least put on entertaining fights first before whinging about not getting treated like a star.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why aren't more people talking about that spectacular Elkins comeback? :armfold


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Why aren't more people talking about that spectacular Elkins comeback? :armfold


I did. I mentioned that it was easily the performance of the night. That was a very deep cut too - you could see his skull.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm gonna watch the prelims later on, I heard the Elkins comeback was tremendous though. That's one to look forward too for sure. Does anyone think the UFC are just gonna scrap Khabib vs Ferguson and do Conor vs Diaz III when he's ready to return? I think that would be the best possibly match up at the moment maybe give Ferguson a tune up fight in the process and let him face the winner.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Why aren't more people talking about that spectacular Elkins comeback? :armfold


Because it was too pure and good for this world.


Unorthodox said:


> I'm gonna watch the prelims later on, I heard the Elkins comeback was tremendous though. That's one to look forward too for sure. Does anyone think the UFC are just gonna scrap Khabib vs Ferguson and do Conor vs Diaz III when he's ready to return? I think that would be the best possibly match up at the moment maybe give Ferguson a tune up fight in the process and let him face the winner.


I see them doing that because of this shitty era of "MONEY FIGHTZ" we're in but honestly, fuck that. Ferguson versus McGregor for the title please. Let Fergie claim his rightful 155lb crown and then Conor can go and do whatever the fuck he wants with Diaz or Mayweather or whothefuckever.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ferguson will have an interim title fight against someone before Conor comes back. That'll be a long ass time without a title fight in that division. *


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

samizayn said:


> Because it was too pure and good for this world.
> 
> 
> I see them doing that because of this shitty era of "MONEY FIGHTZ" we're in but honestly, fuck that. Ferguson versus McGregor for the title please. Let Fergie claim his rightful 155lb crown and then Conor can go and do whatever the fuck he wants with Diaz or Mayweather or whothefuckever.


I wouldn't count on Tony beating Conor.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> This is just ignorance of the rules. You can dislike or dispute the rules all you like, but aggression and octagon control are indeed part of the scoring criteria.


It's not at all. You might be interested to know that officially in the entirety of rounds 1 and 2 there was *zero* control time. So for all this talk of WB controlling Woodley he wasn't, and did you really say Wonderboy was aggressive?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It's not at all. You might be interested to know that officially in the entirety of rounds 1 and 2 there was *zero* control time. So for all this talk of WB controlling Woodley he wasn't, and did you really say Wonderboy was aggressive?


What? Wonderboy controlled the octagon for the vast majority of the first two rounds. He was dictating the pace.

"Aggression" in the sense that he was walking Woodley down. Woodley had his back pinned up the cage for pretty much all of rounds 1, 2, and 4. He was moving forward, and Woodley was moving back.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Ferguson will have an interim title fight against someone before Conor comes back. That'll be a long ass time without a title fight in that division. *


Hm. I guess I'd be alright with that. Who though? Just had a peek at the lightweight rankings and I was actually very surprised - always had the impression that it was one of the most lethal divisions in the UFC but in actuality there is a significant gap IMO between the top three and the rest of the upper top tens. Towards the bottom there are guys who will be top guysin a couple of years or so, but aren't quite there IMO right now. Like Chiesa



Blackbeard said:


> gifs


Oh wow. Is that the current season.


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> It's not at all. You might be interested to know that officially in the entirety of rounds 1 and 2 there was *zero* control time. So for all this talk of WB controlling Woodley he wasn't, and did you really say Wonderboy was aggressive?


Holy shit, that's what the statisticians had down? VERY interesting.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Ali Abdelaziz (Khabib's manager) thinks May 13th on UFC 211 could be a realistic date for Khabib's return.

Potential card of Stipe/JDS, JJ/Andrade and Khabib/Ferguson.

:vince5


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaxx said:


> Ali Abdelaziz (Khabib's manager) thinks May 13th on UFC 211 could be a realistic date for Khabib's return.
> 
> Potential card of Stipe/JDS, JJ/Andrade and Khabib/Ferguson.
> 
> :vince5


If weightcutting was easy it would be called *****.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

How do you not see that Woodley has a much more impressive mma-record than Wonderboy? Yes Woodley is a crybaby who is playing the race card but who cares?

Woodley has wins over Paul Daley, Robbie Lawler, Gastelum, Saffedine, Condit (fluke win but he looked dominant).

Wonderboy has a win over a very weak Johnny Hendricks and a decision over Rory Mcdonald (super disappointing fight).

Who in your mind is the legit champion and who is the most overrated fighter in MMA today?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I wish the UFC would just pay Nate Diaz so we can see him and Tony Ferguson battle for the interim title. That would be a WAR!

Khabib needs to move up to Welterweight. He was 6lbs off the Lightweight limit ffs. The division shouldn't revolve around an unreliable, injury prone fighter who's also going to be unavailabe due to Ramadan soon. It's time to move on.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> I wish the UFC would just pay Nate Diaz so we can see him and Tony Ferguson battle for the interim title. That would be a WAR!
> 
> Khabib needs to move up to Welterweight. He was 6lbs off the Lightweight limit ffs. The division shouldn't revolve around an unreliable, injury prone fighter who's also going to be unavailabe due to Ramadan soon. It's time to move on.


Tbf to Khabib he's only missed weight once before (one time too many I know) against Trujillo so I think he can make weight at 155 IF he's more disciplined, eating tiramisu in fight week is insane. His manager mentioned that they may start the cutting process 2 months in advance instead of 6 weeks which would be wise and will help no doubt.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Tbf to Khabib he's only missed weight once before (one time too many I know) against Trujillo so I think he can make weight at 155 IF he's more disciplined, eating tiramisu in fight week is insane. His manager mentioned that they may start the cutting process 2 months in advance instead of 6 weeks which would be wise and will help no doubt.


If he needs such extreme weight cutting methods that signals to me that his body has outgrown the division. We've already been through this with Hendricks and Gastelum, he should move up now and stop wasting everyone's time.

That was the biggest fight of his career and he blew it in spectacular fashion.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> If he needs such extreme weight cutting methods that signals to me that his body has outgrown the division. We've already been through this with Hendricks and Gastelum, he should move up now and stop wasting everyone's time.
> 
> That was the biggest fight of his career and he blew it in spectacular fashion.


Don't think it's extreme to start cutting weight 2 months before rather than 6 weeks, in fact I'd argue it's the healthier and less extreme option. 

He clearly wasn't disciplined enough for this fight, the blame lies on himself with the whole Tiramisu thing, if he applies himself more then I see no reason why he can't make 155. I mean he made 155 against MJ only in November, you're telling in only 5 months his body can't make 155 any more? With him I think it's more a discipline thing more than anything. But hey, I'm not against him moving to WW, I think he'd dominate most of the guys there, if not all of them and the cut will no doubt be easier on him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:wtf2:wtf2:wtf2


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Jaxx said:


> Ali Abdelaziz (Khabib's manager) thinks May 13th on UFC 211 could be a realistic date for Khabib's return.
> 
> Potential card of Stipe/JDS, JJ/Andrade and Khabib/Ferguson.
> 
> :vince5


Meh. He'll never show up. I'm done counting on Khabib.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Don't think it's extreme to start cutting weight 2 months before rather than 6 weeks, in fact I'd argue it's the healthier and less extreme option.
> 
> He clearly wasn't disciplined enough for this fight, the blame lies on himself with the whole Tiramisu thing, if he applies himself more then I see no reason why he can't make 155. I mean he made 155 against MJ only in November, you're telling in only 5 months his body can't make 155 any more? With him I think it's more a discipline thing more than anything. But hey, I'm not against him moving to WW, I think he'd dominate most of the guys there, if not all of them and the cut will no doubt be easier on him.


I feel you on he doesn't have a record, but I think when you're going to the hospital the day before the fight of your career for weight cutting issues, and you're already really heavy for the weight class you should go up. I don't think they should go back to the days of Rumble Johnson consistently missing before they force you up. He should at least have to take one WW fight just to test it out. Not like he deserves a chance for a LW title now anyway 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

See you soon boy. :dana


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I feel you on he doesn't have a record, but I think when you're going to the hospital the day before the fight of your career for weight cutting issues, and you're already really heavy for the weight class you should go up. I don't think they should go back to the days of Rumble Johnson consistently missing before they force you up. He should at least have to take one WW fight just to test it out. Not like he deserves a chance for a LW title now anyway
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Yeah understandable, I'm certainly not against him making the move to WW as I think he's just as likely to become champion there, I'd kill to see Khabib vs Maia. My point is that I think his disciplinary issues are what caused him to miss weight rather than him physically not being able to make it. Start the cut a few weeks earlier and eat right and he'll make 155.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Yeah understandable, I'm certainly not against him making the move to WW as I think he's just as likely to become champion there, I'd kill to see Khabib vs Maia. My point is that I think his disciplinary issues are what caused him to miss weight rather than him physically not being able to make it. Start the cut a few weeks earlier and eat right and he'll make 155.


Yeah he probably can make it again, but I think his history is more why folk are over it. He shouldn't be awarded with a chance for another interim title or to remain a contender. At least not at the moment


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

Alvarez vs. Poirier confirmed for UFC 211 in Dallas.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

cablegeddon said:


> Who in your mind is the legit champion and who is the most overrated fighter in MMA today?


You think Thompson is most overrated? Hmm.



Blackbeard said:


> I wish the UFC would just pay Nate Diaz so we can see him and Tony Ferguson battle for the interim title. That would be a WAR!


You know what? Yeah. Yeah, alright, I'll allow it. That is actually starting to sound better and better the more I say it.



Jaxx said:


> Khabib vs Maia.


OrgasmingVince.gif


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Swissblade said:


> Alvarez vs. Poirier confirmed for UFC 211 in Dallas.


Oh my god. UFC 211 is absolutely incredible 

Stipe (c) vs. JDS
Joanna (c) vs. Andrade
Werdum vs. Rothwell
Alvarez vs. Poirer
Maia vs. Masvidal

OH MY GOD.

Inb4 the inevitable pullout 1 day before fight






Edit - Ben Rothwell has been flagged by USADA for a potential anti-doping violation. FUCK MAN


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

UFC on FOX Kansas City card is looking pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Fantastic policy from the President.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Flyweight fight between Henry Cejudo and Sergio Pettis added to UFC 211.


:woah


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

WTF 211 on steroids

:suckit


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Flyweight fight between Henry Cejudo and Sergio Pettis added to UFC 211.
> 
> 
> :woah


Has to be some fuckery with pullouts no doubt

On paper this card looks far to good to be true


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> WTF 211 on *steroids*





Rowdy Yates said:


> Has to be some fuckery with pullouts no doubt
> 
> On paper this card looks far to good to be true




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/839263504683053056


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> UFC on FOX Kansas City card is looking pretty fucking sweet.


I know they have to be very underwhelmed with Rose and Paige's success 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@Donnie





> What is this? How many favors did Rumble have to call in to make this shit happen? Just remember last time the challenger looked so big on the poster RDA beat cowboy in one round


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

I hope Mighty Mouse loses. Flyweight can do with a shake up


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Michael Myers said:


> I hope Mighty Mouse loses. Flyweight can do with a shake up


And Silva will still be the king!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> @Donnie


The UFC is clearly getting ready for the RUMBLE ERA kada 

I mean its just one more month until DC gets KO and the reign of terror ends. So they might as well get ready to promote the future champion. 



I'm going to ball my eyes out when this fat fuck chokes Rumble out again :mj2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I freaked out a bit when I saw that Daniel Cormier was trending on my Facebook. Thought we had yet another AKA injury. Turns out he's just having a cry about a poster.

At least he can't cry racism about this like Woodley does. Actually, can someone tweet this to Woodley?

The reason Rumble dwarves Cormier is that Rumble is way more likely to sell PPVs. He's an exciting fighter. DC... not so much, he tends to smother more than anything. Sure, he finished Rumble in the last fight, but his MO is to just "embrace the grind". Doesn't get fans excited. Of course, you promote the killer knockout artist over the guy who generally grinds his way to decisions.

EDIT: Went to fact check, okay, he does have finishes. His two RNCs in the UFC came after wearing his opponent down with the grind, and he TKO'd the rookie Patrick Cummins. I actually forgot he finished Hendo, I just remembered it being a big wrestle-fucking. Big mark against DC was UFC 200 though. Biggest spotlight of his career, and he fights the most conservative fight of his career. Didn't even try and advance position.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> UFC on FOX Kansas City card is looking pretty fucking sweet.


Say what you want about Johnson but I do like that we get title fights on TV because of him.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

DC is LOSING It on Instagram 



Its coming, boys, its coming. AND NEW


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Would be somewhat hilarious if DC loses, but I don't see it. Plus, it could rob us of a potential DC/Jones II for the title, which is a great feud. If anyone is going to take the title off of DC, it should be the GOAT.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*UFC 211 IS THROUGH THE FUCKING ROOF* :done


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

GOD DAMN :tucky


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *UFC 211*
> 
> Stipe Miocic vs. Junior Dos Santos II
> Joanna Jedrzejczyk vs. Jessica Andrade
> ...


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wait, wait, wait, waitwaitwaitwaitwait! Jose Aldo really whooped Frankie's ass back to prelims!

Still too far away to get amped.....Lookin at you, Khabib.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

That fight has classic Edgar fight written all over it, Yair knocks Edgar down with a kick then Edgar comes back with unstoppable heart and beats him.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

How's Yair's takedown defence and ground game? Cause if I were Frankie I'd take him down before being lit up on the feet.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Not sure but Frankie has the second most takedowns in UFC history pretty sure, and unless Yair has Aldo's god level takedown defense. He's getting taken down


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I know they have to be very underwhelmed with Rose and Paige's success


WHADDAYA MEAN!? :vince4


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I feel like KICKY SHIT is just made to feed the game of a veteran wrestler like Frankie. Though since it's so obvious, he'll be practicing defensive grappling and TDD extensively, which he already started to prepare for BJ Penn. Will be a wonderful fight.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> WHADDAYA MEAN!? :vince4


Lol it's sad because they're seemingly cool chicks, but it was too much too soon promotion wise. I feel like by the time Paige hits a real competitive stride folk won't care. With Rose she seems stuck as a gatekeeper this fight means a lot.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Forget PVZ, Rose, Waterson etc Mackenzie Dern will be the new poster girl of UFC soon enough. Pretty, hot, young and incredible Maia level jiu jitsu, I believe she's the number one female on the planet, just needs to work on her stand up in the smaller promotions.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Well she can't seem to make weight for shit, already missed weight twice in her career. Needs to sort that out ASAP. 




Dime piece though


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jaxx said:


> Forget PVZ, Rose, Waterson etc Mackenzie Dern will be the new poster girl of UFC soon enough. *Pretty, hot*, young and incredible Maia level jiu jitsu, I believe she's the number one female on the planet, just needs to work on her stand up in the smaller promotions.


No.










She is talented though, I'll give you that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Dime piece though


Nickel and a couple pennies at best......


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

She's ite tbh


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Tits and Ass doth not equal, "dime piece."


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Nickel & couple cents indeed


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Forget PVZ, Rose, Waterson etc Mackenzie Dern will be the new poster girl of UFC soon enough. Pretty, hot, young and incredible Maia level jiu jitsu, I believe she's the number one female on the planet, just needs to work on her stand up in the smaller promotions.


Maia has been a black belt for as long as Dern has been training, idk about that. Also Maia has striking



SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> No.
> 
> 
> She is talented though, I'll give you that.


You post a picture of a pretty woman pulling a face as if to prove some point? How does that make any kind of sense?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

samizayn said:


> Maia has been a black belt for as long as Dern has been training, idk about that. Also Maia has striking
> 
> 
> 
> You post a picture of a pretty woman pulling a face as if to prove some point? How does that make any kind of sense?


Look at that nose, those teeth, and that smile.

Repulsive.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll back Mackenzie once I see how she reacts to getting punched in the face. Everyone has a plan... etc

Also, referring to her as a 'dime piece' presumably because you heard Brendan Schaub say it on Rogan's podcast is deffo entering sad cunt territory. Please don't.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Anark said:


> I'll back Mackenzie once I see how she reacts to getting punched in the face. Everyone has a plan... etc
> 
> Also, referring to her as a 'dime piece' presumably because you heard Brendan Schaub say it on Rogan's podcast is deffo entering sad cunt territory. Please don't.


Her instagram is dedicated to stoking the imagination of saps like these. Can't blame her because money, but it is more than a little annoying having these guys drool all over my combat sports.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Ladies please, Dern is smoking hot. When I said pretty I meant by MMA standards, about average when it comes to your every day girl imo but I wouldn't say there are many current prettier girls than her in MMA that I know of, maybe PVZ, Waterson, Megan Anderson and Alexa Grasso. Gina Carano obviously number one of all time tho.



samizayn said:


> Maia has been a black belt for as long as Dern has been training, idk about that. Also Maia has striking


Dunno, I'd say she's pretty close. She's ranked number one in the world so she can't be far off.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Tits and Ass doth not equal, "dime piece."


It's all subjective man, for example I think Miley Cyrus looks like shit. 


And of course SilvasBrokenLeg goes and tries to find the worst picture he can find to prove his point that he finds her ugly. It's comical at this point reading his posts


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

K-1 library added to Fight Pass :trips8


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> It's all subjective man, for example I think Miley Cyrus looks like shit.
> 
> And of course SilvasBrokenLeg goes and tries to find the worst picture he can find to prove his point that he finds her ugly. It's comical at this point reading his posts


Personal attack, much! I didn't say the woman was a dog, just saying that there are many much more attractive MMA chicks, let alone a "dime piece" in any sense of the phrase.

As for BrokenLeg, he's a troll, that's a know fact at this point.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anark said:


> I'll back Mackenzie once I see how she reacts to getting punched in the face. Everyone has a plan... etc
> 
> Also, referring to her as a 'dime piece' presumably because you heard Brendan Schaub say it on Rogan's podcast is deffo entering sad cunt territory. Please don't.


Mackenzie Dern is a D-D-D-D-D-D-D-Diiiimmmee pieece, with a great work ethic and is extremely marketable. Conor's next fight is with WME/IMG. Does that make sense man?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Jaxx said:


> Ladies please, Dern is smoking hot. When I said pretty I meant by MMA standards, about average when it comes to your every day girl imo but I wouldn't say there are many current prettier girls than her in MMA that I know of, maybe PVZ, Waterson, Megan Anderson and Alexa Grasso. Gina Carano obviously number one of all time tho.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, I'd say she's pretty close. She's ranked number one in the world so she can't be far off.


No, not close. You're comparing Undertaker and Chris Jericho, kayfabe-wise. Good/great, but they aren't in each other's leagues.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Frankie vs Yair is a hell of a fight. Strongly leaning towards Frankie but my predictions for Frankie Edgar fights have almost always been wrong in the past, whether I backed him or not.

Laid down 100 quid on a bet with my friend on Masvidal beating Maia. Maia is his favourite fighter but he doesn't really follow the sport closely and he doesn't know what a killer Masvidal is. It's a tough one to call but it's hard to bet against that Jorge that showed up against Cowboy.

Tonight's card is pretty stacked for a Fight Night. I have Gastelum by early TKO, probably in the second. I firmly believe Kelvin will be champion at 185.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> As for BrokenLeg, he's a troll, that's a know fact at this point.


I always assumed he was Rush's rejoin account for some reason. I'm probably wrong, but there are a few similarities in their posts.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MMMMD said:


>


:ken


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hello :lenny5*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Zydeco said:


> I always assumed he was Rush's rejoin account for some reason. I'm probably wrong, but there are a few similarities in their posts.


That's were my mind is too. His post are really, confrontational and hostile. Rush was always a piece of shit, glad he got his dick kicked in.

As for tonight, I hope Vitor catches him fast and early. Just piston punches to a satisfying 1st round KO!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

@Rush :hogan


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

havent been on here since the day of 207,been in a shock induced coma at Codys godlike performance, seriously where the fuck did that come from? punchers chance is one thing but making Cruz chase his tail over 25 mins, he made fools of us all, so fucking hyped for the TJ fight now.

Only other fight I was looking forward to all year was Khabib v Tony, balls, imagine how exciting and entertaining would MMA be right now if Conor, Nate, Tony and Khabib were all active and fighting eachother in various combinations this year. GSP/Bisping could be fun but Id rather see Romero get his shot and GSP fight T Wood. Only other thing is Bones return and cant get anyway excited about that until he's physically in the cage fighting DC or Rumble, and even then it feels like only a matter of time til he fucks up and has to disappear again, this is just the guy he is and we have to accept it, depressing thought for the GOAT.

So fuck mma in 2017, only reason im herre is GOATSELUM is fighting tonight and after he destroys old man Vitor and Im gonna have to tax everyone jumping on the kelvin bandwagon after shitting on him over 205, I been down since the day he was the last pick on tuf and first thing he did was murk bone's bestie shithead Bubba McDaniel and i never stopped believin


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Zydeco said:


> Frankie vs Yair is a hell of a fight. Strongly leaning towards Frankie but my predictions for Frankie Edgar fights have almost always been wrong in the past, whether I backed him or not.
> 
> Laid down 100 quid on a bet with my friend on Masvidal beating Maia. Maia is his favourite fighter but he doesn't really follow the sport closely and he doesn't know what a killer Masvidal is. It's a tough one to call but it's hard to bet against that Jorge that showed up against Cowboy.
> 
> *Tonight's card is pretty stacked for a Fight Night. I have Gastelum by early TKO, probably in the second. I firmly believe Kelvin will be champion at 185.*


I don't see it, he's way too small for the division. Can you imagine him going toe to toe with Rockhold or Weidman? Gastelum is what, 5'9? 5'10? Rockhold is 6'3.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> I don't see it, he's way too small for the division. Can you imagine him going toe to toe with Rockhold or Weidman? Gastelum is what, 5'9? 5'10? Rockhold is 6'3.


I agree, but WideMan's looking pretty beatable these days.....


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jaxx said:


> I don't see it, he's way too small for the division. Can you imagine him going toe to toe with Rockhold or Weidman? Gastelum is what, 5'9? 5'10? Rockhold is 6'3.


His reach will be a bigger detriment than his height. I also don't think he has the talent or the tools to hang with the top guys in middleweight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Rush


Can suck a cock! 

Anywho....no matter the winner of GSP vs Bisping, who gets the next shot? Has Yoel received one of Dana's Golden Promises? Or will he have to continue murking fools into bloody pulps till he gets some respect? I'd hate for a guy like Romero to demolish the calibre of fighters he has and not get a shot till he's lost one, then won two.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

There's actually a lot of great fights, tonight. Barboza/Dariush is just... :done


Kevin Lee/Trinaldo, main event, Means/Olivera and Borg/Formiga


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, this card is loaded as hell for a Fight Night. There's no one massive fight or fighter (Belfort and Shogun are a good 5 years off being one of those massive names), but the consistency up and down the card is amazing.

I see Gastelum absolutely starching Belfort. Not because Kelvin's a killer, but because Vitor has fallen off a cliff. People say "Oh, but Belfort's only lost to the top of the division." True, but he's looked terrible in doing so. He lost to Weidman far worse than Munoz did, and lost to Jacare even worse than Camozzi did. Gastelum stops him with ground and pound in the second.

Hoping Shogun turns back the clock against Villante.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

One crappy thing about living in London is that I have to watch any UFC card when I wake up in the morning unless it's a PPV I wanna see live in which case I'll stay up.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Anyone watch ACB earlier? Was an amazing card, great fights.

Mamed Khalidov KO'd Luke Barnatt in the main event in 21 seconds, lol.

He continues to prove he's the best MW in the world outside of the UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Somewhere there's a vampire beatin' off to that second round!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Massive win for Kevin Lee. 


Lets go Means


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Cowboy!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Bethe Correia - the last woman Ronda was able to defeat lol


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Did anyone catch Joe Soto dry humping Yaya while in mount :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Barbosa taking another soul!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

*OHHH MY GODDDDD*


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Barboza vs McGregor would be an exciting fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Shogun with a strategy. Then again, Bryan Stann called it. The left hand comes, slip and rip!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ol Shogun still showing us some magiv. Beautiful combinations


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Gastelum vs Silva sounds right

Ferguson vs Barbosa 2 for the interim title as well set up a striker vs striker affair for Conor's maybe return

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lmao, how about you fight a dude not in their late 30's, Kelvin?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

A satisfying night










Very finish heavy, too. 










Card full of HITTERS next week


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What an awesome show tonight! Great fights and finishes from top to bottom all card long. :mark:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

If only they let Vitor have his candy.......


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam that was an entertaining fight night. 

Predictions have been dropping as of late.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

^To be fair, I also feel fights have gotten trickier lately. I had Trinaldo, Dariush, Yahya, Formiga and Correia winning tonight, any of them could have easily happened had the wind been blowing a bit differently. It's interesting but weird that these kind of cards are new to the post-Joe Silva era.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm absolutely loving the Shogun finish!! I'm seeing lots of shit on Sherdog about him being slow, flat footed and heavy and not standing a stance against the DC's, Rumbles and Jones's of the world. To that I say fuck it. If I can see shogun in there banging against middle of the road dudes and showing he's still got some fight I'm happy. Just let the dude fight for who he is. War shogun!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

samizayn said:


> ^To be fair, I also feel fights have gotten trickier lately. I had Trinaldo, Dariush, Yahya, Formiga and Correia winning tonight, any of them could have easily happened had the wind been blowing a bit differently. It's interesting but weird that these kind of cards are new to the post-Joe Silva era.


More than a few questionable judges decisions as well lately I feel.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Barboza with that flying knee. :damn Tbh I actually thought he was losing up until that point. Forget that twat Khabib, I wanna see Ferguson vs. Barboza II for the Interim Lightweight title!

Shogun rolling back the years to give us a vintage performance. roud

Kelvin "The Legend Killer" Gastelum. :mj Vitor might be washed but Kelvin still got him out of there in impressive fashion. Hell I thought he defeated Vitor way more spectacularly than Moose did. 

And you know what, I'd be totally down for Gastelum vs. Silva in the summer. :jjones

BTW is it just me or is Bethe Correia one of the most nonathletic fighters in WMMA?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great show. Prazeres' destruction of Burkman was fun. Soto/Yahya was a bloodbath and a really fun fight too. Soto humping Yahya like a crazy motherfucker as the fight ended. Lee/Trinaldo and Means/Oliveira were both good. Correia/Renau was really good, especially the final round. Beth just getting straight from a 5 minute pounding and then shaking her ass around the cage like a motherfucker. Barboza KO was awesome, Sogun fight was fun and Vitor/Kelvin was a fun sprint.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> If only they let Vitor have his candy.......


I'm sure we'll get Bellator or Rizin Vitor soon. I doubt he full on retires


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Vitor still looked dangerous yesterday so I have no problem with him fighting after the UFC. Feed him novelty fights in Japan and let him scramble some brains. Would be awesome to see one more successful Vitor blitz


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's going to be interesting to see how far Gastelum can go in the Middleweight division. I too feel he's a tad undersized but perhaps it may end up being a blessing in disguise and will present him with a speed advantage over some of the bigger guys. We'll see. Time is certainly on his side so he can put on some muscle mass and grow more into the division. And a lot of the top guys are quite long in the tooth so maybe he'll end up facing them just at the right time.

It's a shame his body is no longer able to make Welterweight because down there I feel he's got all the tools to become Champion.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

A healthy and in shape Gastelum becomes WW champion imo, I'd love it if he does the business at MW but there's way too much against him unfortunately.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> A healthy and in shape Gastelum becomes WW champion imo


The same was said for Hendricks and people say the same for Khabib, but we all know they love their frosted, deep fried, chocolate mousse fat cakes.....:draper2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Tis a shame although Hendricks was a champion and I haven't given up hope on Khabib :mj2


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/840791903847235587


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Think they're forgetting about making 210 a big card and just focusing on 211 in Dallas. Same with what they did with 208 and 209.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Jaxx said:


> TWEET


I wouldn't sign for a fight with Khabib either. It's one thing to get hurt, accidents happen. But it's another to be negligent and unprofessional the week of the fight. It takes way too much time, effort, money and discipline to make it to the show for someone else to fuck you over. Fool me once....

As for 210, yeah it lacks star power but it's a NY card with Wideman on it. Granted, he's damaged goods at this point especially after USADA stepped in. This could be a sleeper hit like 209, minus the dual main event fuck ups. If these guys bring it and try to earn some rabid NY fans this could be a show. I already know, win or lose, Rumble's gonna show up with Thunder and Lumber!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

rumor I heard is that Tony was scared to fight Khabib and spiked his meals.

(watch somebody take this seriously and tell me to go fuck myself)


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Cormier vs Johnson 2 and The Chris vs the Moose alone is better than UFC 208 so it is ok.

I don't think Weidman is done by any means. I had him ahead of Rockhold before throwing that spinning back kick, and I had him level with Yoel before the knee. It was not like he was outclassed in both fights, and i have him beating Mousasi. 

That said this is too dangerous of a fight for a guy on a losing streak. They should have had him fight someone who is on the fringes and is a fight he should win but the opponent is dangerous enough to be a respectable win. Somone like Boetsch or Brunson


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao


RDA should fight this guy anyway, would be good to see how he is at 170


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Was just thinking about what my favourite entrance music is from the UFC and there's a few awesome ones.







Pretty sure Wonderboy must have named himself after this song.







The Scarface track for Masvidal is gangster af, can't wait to hear it at 211.







The way the crowd 'WOOHOOO' with the song :clap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> A healthy and in shape Gastelum becomes WW champion imo, I'd love it if he does the business at MW but there's way too much against him unfortunately.


It would be fun to see this Gastelum against Woodley without a broken foot, but idk I think Kevin's KO power only translates to Middleweight. If you​ look at his record all of his KO/TKO wins are at middleweight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

:mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Kelvin "Legend Killer" Gastelum. I got KG by KO in this one.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Oooooo that's ever so intriguing! Luckily I can get my hopes up about this one and not have to worry about it falling through like every other fight in the UFC


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


>


Fucking hell :sodone They don't beat around the bush do they. :lol


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Buttermaker said:


> Oooooo that's ever so intriguing! Luckily I can get my hopes up about this one and not have to worry about it falling through like every other fight in the UFC


Yeah, these guys are gonna show up. Anderson for the first time in Brazil since 2012, too! Gonna be insane :mark:


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

hate that Anderson is being used as a showcase for young guys. But I guess it's the pro wrestling mentality of putting over the new guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Kelvin "Legend Killer" Gastelum. I got KG by KO in this one.


Mmmm I'm in inclined to say Kelvin via KO. But he's hittable and aggressive I could see him eating a highlight reel kick and going out. Silva isn't as depleted as Vitor either. But fuck it Kelvin via ko


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Put Nunes vs Valetina on the co main and that card is stacked and lit


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Put Nunes vs Valetina on the co main and that card is stacked and lit




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841253694981169153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841368833558487040
:tenay


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> Put Nunes vs Valetina on the co main and that card is stacked and lit


Oh lol just seen that bottom fight. Eric Spicely is going to die :ti


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh wow this card has some BANGERS


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Matt Hughes considering a comeback fight :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Matt Hughes considering a comeback fight.


Say what?









I hope to god he reconsiders.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Matt Hughes vs BJ Penn. Loser STAYS retired


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Matt Hughes considering a comeback fight :done


Awesome let him get his arrogant ass kicked.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hughes is only 43.

Or as Bellator would call him, a young up and comer.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Matt Hughes vs. Dan Hardy coming soon. They've got some beef that needs settling.











RKing85 said:


> Hughes is only 43.
> 
> Or as Bellator would call him, a young up and comer.










Nice one.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/842434743157297153


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

He had like 1 fight in UFC?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> He had like 1 fight in UFC?












Do you even UFC bro? He's had ten fights in the organisation. Was in Strikefroce before Zuffa bought them.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

No impression left then....


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> No impression left then....


Lorenz Larkin? The guy who snatched Neil Magny's soul from his body the last time he fought for UFC.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> Lorenz Larkin? The guy who snatched Neil Magny's soul from his body the last time he fought for UFC.


Sorry....all I remember is the hair


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God dam Bellator's 170 division is stacked


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I really hope Bellator can keep signing these genuine world class fighters like Rory and Larkin. The bigger Bellator is, the better it is for the sport and the for the fighters.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

i'd be down for a one night Bellator 170 tournament.

Cause the world is a better place with more one night tournaments in it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Marc Diakiese :banderas


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

RIP Packalen. 

hope Makwan does a bit better than that.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Marc Diakiese oh my god what a performance.


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Fucking Gunnar! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gunnar is soooo chill, and amazing too.


I wanna see Gunnar vs Cowboy


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Damn, Gunnar fucking murked the pretty boy. Now Jouban can tell Schaub again how the UFC needs to push him...


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jimi is a fucking scary dude, right up there with the upper echelon of the division. Probs get the winner of Gus/Glover, he wants title shot but GOAT :jonjones will get the winner of DC/Rumble


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Pretty decent card if I must say so. I enjoyed all of the televised fights. :jjones Jimi Manuwa with that devastating walk off KO. :ken

It sucked having to witness Brad Pickett end his career like that.







Although I suppose at least he went out on his shield like a true warrior.

Surprised to see Gunnar rock Jouban like that, he seemed to have a sturdy enough chin in the Perry fight.

BTW Poor David Haye getting the piss taken out of him by Jimi. :lol


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

That was a pretty fun night. Diakiese made the pre-lims worthwhile all by himself ("He marbleized him!") while every fight on the main card was enjoyable. Gunnar was awesome, plus Duffy looked good too, though he always seems to lack a ruthless edge to his game. That fight was there for the finish, Madadi could barely see for most of the fight. Also, am I the only one who wants to see Makwan move into boxing so we can see Amir Khan vs Amirkhani? Loser has to change their name. BOOK IT.

I thought the crowd was kinda lame. Maybe because half of them were Irish and there for the SBG guys (and Welsh/English/Canadian Duffy as well I suppose), I dunno. But even the London lads didn't get much reaction until practically begged to by the fighters. I had a BT Sport stream and the commentators were annoying AF as well, kept apologizing for any bad language we might have heard even after 11pm. "You've just watched this man have a giant bloody gash elbowed into his face but sorry about his colourful language." I think it was the Gooden lad as well, constantly saying dumb shit like "He'll want to go out on his sword," (about Pickett).


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Also my girl Anissa Meksen won in her 100th pro Muay Thai fight last night (97 wins). She's been trying to get into one of the bigger MMA companies for a while and she's said she's got 'very good news' to announce soon. I doubt it's the UFC but hopefully she'll fight in one of the bigger ones.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Anark said:


> That was a pretty fun night. Diakiese made the pre-lims worthwhile all by himself ("He marbleized him!") while every fight on the main card was enjoyable. Gunnar was awesome, plus Duffy looked good too, though he always seems to lack a ruthless edge to his game. That fight was there for the finish, Madadi could barely see for most of the fight. Also, am I the only one who wants to see Makwan move into boxing so we can see Amir Khan vs Amirkhani? Loser has to change their name. BOOK IT.
> 
> I thought the crowd was kinda lame. Maybe because half of them were Irish and there for the SBG guys (and Welsh/English/Canadian Duffy as well I suppose), I dunno. But even the London lads didn't get much reaction until practically begged to by the fighters. I had a BT Sport stream and the commentators were annoying AF as well, kept apologizing for any bad language we might have heard even after 11pm. "You've just watched this man have a giant bloody gash elbowed into his face but sorry about his colourful language." I think it was the Gooden lad as well, constantly saying dumb shit like "He'll want to go out on his sword," (about Pickett).


That commentator next to Dan Hardy was so annoying, he's the guy that hosts the fight break downs with Hardy on youtube.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

I like John Gooden. He seems to be genuinely enthusiastic about MMA and has some good chemistry with Dan Hardy. :draper2 Lay off him or there will be trouble! :armfold

British sports broadcasters are always apologising for bad language. It's the same in Boxing. It's silly I know but I think Sports channels just want things to remain classy if possible.

That Diakiese KO was pretty sweet BTW.

I too thought the crowd was a little flat but tbh the card wasn't exactly that sexy on paper. At least they showed respect and love to Gunnar though.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843455829202354176
There you go, he has to apologise because some broadcasters get fined for the language.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

we're absolute ******* over here for anything 'ungentlemanly'. it's rather annoying given that telling someone to fuck off is worse than shitting on someone's face compared to just beating the shit out of each other


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Does anyone understand the physics of Manuwa's KO punch? It's was like a hook but with no body movement and with his lead arm (left).


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Scary power + unexpectedness was probs what resulted in knocking the dude out. Its the punch that you dont see coming is what knock you out.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mark Hunt vs Derrick Lewis being targeted for fight night Auckland.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Mark Hunt vs Derrick Lewis being targeted for fight night Auckland.












Although it's kinda weird matchmaking considering the opposite directions both guys careers are going in.


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

when you try and watch Rogan's fight companion but 90% of it is himself and Eddie Bravo getting lit and talking about conspiracy theories. :mj2


CHEMTRAILS!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Muta said:


> when you try and watch Rogan's fight companion but 90% of it is himself and Eddie Bravo getting lit and talking about conspiracy theories. :mj2
> 
> 
> CHEMTRAILS!


That's the main reason why I watch them. :lol


----------



## itsmutacantrememberinfo (Dec 31, 2009)

Blackbeard said:


> That's the main reason why I watch them. :lol


dem kettlebells ain't no joke tho 


how I feel after I try to do more than 10 reps....











:mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Ryan Bader to Bellator is a done deal.

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/03/ufc-vet-ryan-bader-to-sign-multi-fight-deal-with-bellator-debut-not-set


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843890593751285761





On the plus side hopefully this means GDR vs. Cyborg is in the works. :mark:


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

holly go-holm amirite


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/843890593751285761
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is it, must win for Holm. 









And really don't like Hunt coming back so soon after that brutal KO. Wanted to have his last fight in his home maybe.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

If Holly loses that she's done for sure, could argue she's already finished. Can only see a Ronda rematch getting any sort of hype for a Holly fight now.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Joe Rogan is a pussy @ 7:20


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Apparently Wandy vs Sonnen is official for Bellator 180!

Seeing Wandy return calls for a multitude of praise to the JUST BLEED GOD!!!! And Hunt vs Lewis!










PS: Whats the just bleed smiley tag?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Buttermaker said:


> Apparently Wandy vs Sonnen is official for Bellator 180!


























R.I.P Shale.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Fedor-Mitrione and Sonnen-Wanderlei at MSG. Not bad Bellator. Hope they get Bader a fight for that card too


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Fedor-Mitrione and Sonnen-Wanderlei at MSG. Not bad Bellator. Hope they get Bader a fight for that card too












Scott Coker's hard work is finally about to pay off.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

20/80 odds that Chael/Wanderlei actually happens.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The real legends ass kicking tour continues. Undefeated and undisputed. Chael P Sonnen. The P stands for GANGSTA


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Silly they let a top 4 guy in Bader go


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rory MacDonald, Ryan Bader and Lorenz Larkin now fight for Bellator. Welcome to the WME-IMG era everyone......


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If the rematch is half as good as their first fight, it's gonna be sick


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Fedor vs Meathead on that same card :mark:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


>


Is it just me or did Wandi attempt to give Shale a Stockton slap there?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Silly they let a top 4 guy in Bader go


I mean to be fair he's there because the division is a shambles. At least they got Cirkunov back, he'd murk Bader at any rate


Machiavelli said:


> If the rematch is half as good as their first fight, it's gonna be sick


I CAN'T LET YOU GET CLOSE


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol at people talking like this fight is actually going to happen.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

It's very bizarre to me that only a couple of weeks out from UFC 210, DC is an underdog vs Rumble (albeit a very very slight underdog) according to most bookmakers.

I foresee a similar result to their first fight. Seems like an opportunity to make some serious $$$.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Cormier is an underdog, really? That's surprising. Although I suppose Rumble's recent tear on the division combined with Daniel's injury woes may have convinced people that a title change might be on the cards.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Cormier is an underdog, really? That's surprising. Although I suppose Rumble's recent tear on the division combined with Daniel's injury woes may have convinced people that a title change might be on the cards.


It's so close that it's almost a pick em. But Rumble is an ever so slight favorite in most places I've checked. I kind of expect that to change as we get closer to the fight, though.

Either way, I think DC retains ... only for the GOAT to beat him again when he returns.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Cormier is an underdog, really? That's surprising. Although I suppose Rumble's recent tear on the division combined with Daniel's injury woes may have convinced people that a title change might be on the cards.


Did they not watch the last fight? :mj

I doubt DC is gonna get damaged at all this time around.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Funnily enough I re-watched the fight last night. Forgot how badly Rumble faded in the second round, the way he panicked when that cut opened on his head was quite alarming. I hope he's made some major improvements on his cardio since then.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

New fight announced for UFC 210:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844679084038918151

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844679327581192194


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol wtf Luke??? Would still love to see it. FOOK WEIGHT


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

The hell? What beef?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Werdum would crush the fuck out of Rockhold.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> The hell? What beef?


Rumor has it that Werdum stole Rockhold's girl at a nightclub when Luke was just an up and comer, and they almost got into a fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Rumor has it that Werdum stole Rockhold's girl at a nightclub.


I find that hard to believe......


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I find that hard to believe......


:duck

Minimum of 3 socks and a banana stuffed down them shorts surely


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> I find that hard to believe......


Believe it. That's no match for this:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Believe it. That's no match for this:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

The fight that should have just been remade, can still see BJ winning this


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

B.J is done, he needs to retire. Hopefully this is just him wanting a proper send off.










Tough fight for Hendricks IMO.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> B.J is done, he needs to retire. Hopefully this is just him wanting a proper send off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Tim is tailor-made for Hendricks tbh. Not as explosive or as fast as Lombard and we seen how hard it was for Hector to land anything significant on johnys chin, add the fact Tim has no interest in taking it to the mat which will possibly be Johnys biggest weakness at 185lbs

Comfortable UD for Hendricks i reckon


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> I think Tim is tailor-made for Hendricks tbh. Not as explosive or as fast as Lombard and we seen how hard it was for Hector to land anything significant on johnys chin, add the fact Tim has no interest in taking it to the mat which will possibly be Johnys biggest weakness at 185lbs
> 
> Comfortable UD for Hendricks i reckon


I could certainly see Johny striking his way to a decision. But IF Boetsch is able to trap him against the cage and make him carry his weight it could be a long night for him. This will be a real barometer to see how Hendricks copes with the size disadvantage at Middleweight. Boetsch is that type of tough, stubborn gatekeeper guy who can lure you into an ugly, gruelling brawl. Lombard was a relative small Middleweight by comparison. Albeit an incredibly dangerous one.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

really BJ? What the fuck is wrong with you? What in your last fight made you think you should try again?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Blackbeard said:


> Funnily enough I re-watched the fight last night. Forgot how badly Rumble faded in the second round, the way he panicked when that cut opened on his head was quite alarming. I hope he's made some major improvements on his cardio since then.


Doubt it honestly.

Cormier/Rumble is a pick 'em as of now.

Boetsch/Hendricks :mark:

Penn/Siver is going to be cancer. I can see it already

I would pay money to see Rockhold/Werdum.


RKing85 said:


> really BJ? What the fuck is wrong with you? What in your last fight made you think you should try again?


A payday facing an equally retirement-defying old dude? He probably needs the cash, BJPenn.com


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

samizayn said:


> BJPenn.com


I remember this shit popped up on my Facebook recommendations. It's a bunch of clickbait garbage :done


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Lil Nog vs. Ilir Latifi has been added to that Oklahoma card.



> B.J. Penn vs. Dennis Siver
> Tim Boetsch vs. Johny Hendricks
> Felice Herrig vs. Justine Kish
> Jeremy Kimball vs. Josh Stansbury
> Ilir Latifi vs. Antonio Rogerio Nogueira


http://mmajunkie.com/2017/03/ilir-latifi-vs-antonio-rogerio-nogueira-added-to-ufc-fight-night-112-in-oklahoma-city


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845009226774777856
:sodone


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fuaaarrk that will be the first Bellator card I watch from start to finish


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

The Bellator main card is good but PPV worthy? A fight that was originally on a free card, so essentially we're paying for Chael/Sonnen. 

Neither will turn up to the fight or if it does happen, Sonnen goes down from a swipe of Wands hand and taps.

Larkin/Lima is a great fight, but not PPV worthy.

Who the fuck is Primus?

That's the PPV portion fellas, enjoy.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol as if, the majority of people on here pay for the PPV's in the first place. It's a really decent card for Bellator. 














Check out this meme Colby Covington made Holy Shit :lmao


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

Not gonna lie, the pro wrestling fan in me is excited for the Chael vs Wanderlei build. Handy win for Chael IMO. Wanderlei's not good enough off his back at this stage to avoid Chael taking him down and doing what he wants with him. Not to mention that it will have been over 4 years since Wanderlei last fought by the time the PPV comes around. I see the fight playing out similarly to the teaser we saw on TUF a few years back. I'm a huge Chael mark though so I'm not exactly objective.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Michael McDonald has signed with Bellator.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/3/24/15051234/a-week-after-parting-ways-with-the-ufc-michael-mcdonald-inks-multi-fight-deal-with-bellator


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Mark Hunt’s lawyers track down Brock Lesnar in Canada, serve him with UFC lawsuit*

http://www.mmamania.com/2017/3/24/1...brock-lesnar-canada-serve-him-ufc-lawsuit-mma


Meanwhile :

*Brock's Lawyers file motion to dismiss Lawsuit*




> Attorneys for Brock Lesnar on Thursday filed a motion to dismiss Mark Hunt’s lawsuit, forcefully denying allegations the former UFC heavyweight champion was involved in a criminal conspiracy stemming from UFC 200.
> 
> In a 30-page response, which can be seen here, the attorneys blast Hunt’s legal action, stating the fighter attempts “to convert a positive test for trace amounts of a banned substance … into a scheming RICO claim.”
> 
> ...


Welp....this should be "interesting", to say the least. The real winners of this will be Mark Hunt's Lawyers. :lol


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> Michael McDonald has signed with Bellator.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/3/24/15051234/a-week-after-parting-ways-with-the-ufc-michael-mcdonald-inks-multi-fight-deal-with-bellator


That's a much needed contender for Bellator's bantamweight division. There was only so many times I was going to be able to watch Dantas/Galvao/Warren fight each other.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

glenwo2 said:


> *Mark Hunt’s lawyers track down Brock Lesnar in Canada, serve him with UFC lawsuit*


I just want to thank The Dark Knight for telling me what a RICO was!

This could be interesting honestly


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/845466138414923776
Shit just got real.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

GDR right now

:enzo


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Well, at least a real fighter will soon hold the belt.

I'd love to see Cyborg's reaction to GDR trying to cheap shot her between rounds. But she ain't lasting that long.

BITCH GON' DIE!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Better delay that hand surgery


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol RIP GDR


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSErw9OAIBQ/?taken-by=tjdillashaw&hl=en

Smart move by TJ.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BSErw9OAIBQ/?taken-by=tjdillashaw&hl=en
> 
> Smart move by TJ.












He was sparring with Lomachenko earlier this week.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844741931586351105


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Seems to hold his own pretty well, (purely from only what I see in the video)


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah TJ doesn't look bad even though Lomachenko is clearly taking it easy.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

That Cody/TJ fight will be something else. FOTY may not even do it justice. I expect it to be one of the best of the last few years.

Also, as I expected, the betting odds are shifting towards DC as we get closer to the fight. He was an underdog, and now the line is a pickem.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Be sure to check out King Mo's interview on The Swerve at www.russosbrand.com and Podcast One!

- Vic


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

:lmao


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

I thought I was done watching Sonnen get embarrassed after Ortiz choked him, but nah. 

Can't wait to see what Wanderlei does to him. It never gets old :trips5


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wanderlei - "Suck my balls" 




:mj


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Cashmere said:


> I thought I was done watching Sonnen get embarrassed after Ortiz choked him, but nah.
> 
> Can't wait to see what Wanderlei does to him. It never gets old :trips5


What the fuck are you talking about? Chael Sonnen is still undefeated, and STILL the true UFC Middleweight champion.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Meanwhile Fedor's just sitting there like...


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Had to change my prediction when I saw the Rampage interview King Mo dominates Rampage.


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

I would compare Chael Sonnen/Wanderlei Silva to Ken Shamrock/Tito Ortiz. Now that does sound crazy, as the the whole tito/ken saga was rather one sided as it involved a way past his prime Ken Shamrock. However what it did do was generate some momentum for the UFC in 2002 , which to many was the beginning of the UFC's resurgence. I could also point out that when the company decided to revisit this rivalry again in 2006 it was very profitable and enabled The Ultimate Fighter season 3 to perform favorably in the ratings. To go even further what spun out of that show or I could say benefited from this the most was current middleweight champion Michael Bisping , as he was exposed to quite a big audience as a result and was able to make himself quite a relevant name within the sport.

I hope that Sonnen/Silva can do the same , Bellator can draw a big audience with this as the hook and then hope that a Michael Chandler or Jamie Gallagher can benefit from this.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

UFC made that??

THat looks sexy


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847185748331683840


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

They're at it again.......


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847131189668306944

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847243740339093504

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847244265969209345

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847244520609599488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847279744861167616









In all seriousness word is GSP won't be ready until the fall. Makes me wonder why they announced that fight so early. :hmmm


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

On one hand I want to see T-Wood get beaten to a bloody pulp by the COUNT. But on the other that means I actually HAVE to watch T-Wood fight, and given how badly his last two fights sucked and nearly made me cry. I'm not sure I can risk it.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

*UFC 213*
Bisping vs Romero
Werdum vs Overeem

kada


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Mark Hunt has decided to get himself a chest tattoo......










David Haye wants to fight Jimi Manuwa :CENA

http://www.espn.co.uk/boxing/story/_/id/19036180/david-haye-discussing-bout-ufc-star-jimi-manuwa


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rampage weighed in at 253lbs today.






King Mo was only 212lbs.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

bet he house on King Mo.

And good god that Hunt tat is horrendous.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/847847218530963457


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Anyone watched the King Mo/Rampage fight??




Don't bother


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Saw the highlights while I was working out, took about 10 seconds.

On the topic of Bellator, anyone know any sites to watch the replays of Bellator events? I've got one for UFC that replays links on Dailymotion in HD but they don't show Bellator. Linking it for anyone looking for something.

http://www.allwrestling.org/ufc/


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Anyone watched the King Mo/Rampage fight??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. I'm glad Rampage got his ass handed to him.

- Vic


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Bisping would be a tough match up for Woodley. Woodley does have a powerful overhand, but his striking is not varied enough to do what Hendo did to him. Meanwhile, Bisping has great footwork and cardio, will be able to push the pace all fight long, and he's got very good boxing. Also has some efficient counter wrestling, which will negate Woodley's takedowns. Bisping fought at light heavyweight, so he probably has a good size advantage, too. Woodley is often "too patient" at range or against the fence, and has been known to wait too long for fighters to over commit. Bisping rarely over commits, and this would be Woodley's downfall, as Bisping would beat him by volume. 

Regarding Werdum vs Overeem, not much needs to be said. Werdum will wreck the fuck out of him with ease. Overeem is done winning against legit competition. I'm sure Reem will get overrated and overhyped on here just as he did prior to the Stipe fight, though.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Machiavelli said:


> Anyone watched the King Mo/Rampage fight??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was pretty anti-climactic.. Only 3 rounds tho?

Freakin part-timers.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> Saw the highlights while I was working out, took about 10 seconds.
> 
> On the topic of Bellator, anyone know any sites to watch the replays of Bellator events? I've got one for UFC that replays links on Dailymotion in HD but they don't show Bellator. Linking it for anyone looking for something.
> 
> http://www.allwrestling.org/ufc/


Cheers for sharing this site man!! (Y) 



UFC is finally back this week :mark:


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

No pullouts this time, let's go :mark:


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Lawler is going to take his soul. This is going to be ugly for Cowboy.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

:lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/849320356674449410


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Bellator often have full fights on their official page.










Weidman/Mousasi is giving me acid reflux and we're still 5 days out


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Geez let's hope both both our predictions are correct, but more finishes


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Might want to focus on the task at hand DC. 

:jonjones


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

lol @ DC being back as a +100 underdog. Absolutely insane. Easy money to be made by taking him at that line. DC will maul this guy and finish him fairly early.

Weidman/Mousasi is set at even right now. I got Mousasi winning.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Gastelum flagged by USADA for marijuana metabolites. 

Always something with this guy :mj2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Gastelum flagged by USADA for marijuana metabolites.
> 
> Always something with this guy :mj2


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Fucking disgrace that Weed is still on the banned list




Silava fight is off :mj2


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Silava fight is off


The fuck is Silava?!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Fucking disgrace that Weed is still on the banned list
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's no excuse. They all know what the rules are, so don't break em... and stay off the WEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It baffles me that they still test for Marijuana in 2017. Talk about an archaic way of thinking.

Fuck you USADA!









Wouldn't mind seeing Hendricks replace Gastelum for the Silva fight. No thank you in regards to Romero or a Belfort rematch.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850193601250373632
:larry


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Haĺl vs Silva meh


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> That's no excuse. They all know what the rules are, so don't break em... and stay off the WEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


Did I say it was an excuse? It's still stupid to have it on the banned list.








Silva vs Romero for interim 185 title while Bisping GSP fight for the most meaningless superfight of all time. RIP Silva :mj2


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Apparently DC said that he has been preparing for Jon Jones throughout this camp. I love that kind of discrete insult. "Hey Rumble you're a effing footnote, I'm preparing for the next fight bitc...."


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Good, DC, look over Rumble forget that this walking talking monster is coming for your fat ass. This fucking nightmare is FINALLY going to end on Sunday and I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I'm not a fan of DC's by any means, but I at least respect him as a fighter. I have a hard time finding any respect for Rumble. Guy always gives up when things don't go his way. DC is right to disrespect him, and he'll beat him easily for the second time.

Then hopefully the GOAT will get his title shot so he can regain the title he never lost.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The line for this fight makes so little sense that i'm now convinced Rumble will win.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Irish Jet said:


> The line for this fight makes so little sense that i'm now convinced Rumble will win.


He won't. Rumble was the favorite going into their last fight as well. All people seem to remember are his two quick KOs in his last couple of fights.

Never bet against underdog champions. Especially in this case, where DC is the better and more complete fighter.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Pearl Gonzalez pulled from UFC 210 because she has breast implants. NYSCA won't allow them.

Is this a new thing? Not relevant to NY, but doesn't Miesha have implants as well?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Why the fuck did nobody bring that issue up before now at the last minute. All time great reason for a fight being scrapped though in fairness. *


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

So DC missed weight, came back 2 minutes later a pound lighter and made weight lol the fuck.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Miesha Tate has breast implants confirmed.

Miesha Tate's last fight was in...

...New York City.


EDIT: Rumors that Dana has fixed things and Pearl will fight. Stay tuned for more Titgate updates.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DC was EVS this morning which persuaded me to put down a little coin on him. So If Daniel ends up being KO'd it'll be coming out of your piggy-bank @SilvasBrokenLeg :cudi



Jaxx said:


> So DC missed weight, came back 2 minutes later a pound lighter and made weight lol the fuck.


Mind games?



Anark said:


> Miesha Tate has breast implants confirmed.
> 
> Miesha Tate's last fight was in...
> 
> ...


I'll never forget where I was the day Titgate happened.









Fake tits in general though. :tripsscust


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> DC was EVS this morning which persuaded me to put down a little coin on him. So If Daniel ends up being KO'd it'll be coming out of your piggy-bank @SilvasBrokenLeg :cudi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad you weren't able to get him when he became the underdog again. He's currently at +115. His odds keep dropping, which is insane. People who don't regularly watch the sport must be in love with Rumble's last two performances. Rumble's only path to victory is a KO, but DC is too fundamentally sound and has to high a fight IQ to get put down. He took Rumble's power last fight and survived, but I don't even think he'll have to survive another shot like that again. DC will maul him from they get go.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jaxx said:


> So DC missed weight, came back 2 minutes later a pound lighter and made weight lol the fuck.


God dame so much drama today, TITgate, Towelgate. Just glad both fights are still happening


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

DC's team celebrating as he made weight. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850470610484547585

SCUM GOAT :jonjones :lmao


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*How has the towel thing been allowed?!*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

What happened with the towel?


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

seabs said:


> *Why the fuck did nobody bring that issue up before now at the last minute. All time great reason for a fight being scrapped though in fairness. *


New York is horrible with their athletic commission in general. MMA just became legal so their making things up on the fly it feels like. I've read today that some sports websites can't find anything in writing about this rule or the 2nd weight in that Cormier had. 

And if you go online you can find a video where some guy from the athletic commission wouldn't let a man wrestle a woman because it was against their rules. No citing of authority the guy just made it up as he was sitting there.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850475295534710787
:ken


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Jon Jones - not only the greatest mixed martial artist of all time, but also the greatest heel. Fuck, I can't wait until this guy returns, and STILL gets cheered over DC.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/850475295534710787
> :ken


Yes that's it, just embrace being the bad guy. :jonjones


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Jon Jones really is a vile piece of shit. He is on a par with Adrian Broner for me as the biggest tosser in all combat sports


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fucking Jon Jones. :lol

If we're assuming Jones fights the winner of today's fight- I'm damn near praying for a Rumble victory, and I'm not even religious. Jones vs. Rumble just seems a million times more fun than Jones vs. DC II. Cormier couldn't do shit in the first fight with Jones, but there's always the potential of Rumble landing a serious kill shot on Jonny Boy.

I can't stand DC's style. Still bitter about the Anderson fight, and the Hendo fight when he got a late finish only after realising Hendo was offering basically no defence. Fingers crossed Rumble uppercuts his head into the nosebleeds.

Great to get back into MMA after a really pro wrestling heavy couple of weeks. Hoping Weidman gets back on track and Charles Oliveira pulls off another crazy submission (my head says no on the latter though).


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Fucking Jon Jones. :lol
> 
> If we're assuming Jones fights the winner of today's fight- I'm damn near praying for a Rumble victory, and I'm not even religious. Jones vs. Rumble just seems a million times more fun than Jones vs. DC II. Cormier couldn't do shit in the first fight with Jones, but there's always the potential of Rumble landing a serious kill shot on Jonny Boy.



I really don't know who to root for tonight. I think Rumble has a way better chance of beating Jones, but with DC the lead up to the fight would be a lot more fun. Damn.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Hoping for Rumble to win it all. Guy's a monster.

Also want Moose to send Wide Man packing to WSOF!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

I can't believe people are getting their hopes up for Rumble. The guy is going to get SMASHED. He's simply not on DC's level, and I'm not even a fan of DC. 

Don't worry though, Jon GOAT Jones will end DC's reign and take his rightful place on the light heavyweight throne.

Mousasi will also make some noise in the MW division tonight, defeating Weidman.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Should be a fun card tonight.

Buffalo is a fucking shit hole, by the way.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow Oliveria looked strong at 155, should stay there


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> I can't believe people are getting their hopes up for Rumble. The guy is going to get SMASHED. He's simply not on DC's level, and I'm not even a fan of DC.
> 
> Don't worry though, Jon GOAT Jones will end DC's reign and take his rightful place on the light heavyweight throne.
> 
> Mousasi will also make some noise in the MW division tonight, defeating Weidman.


Any idea when Jon Jones is coming back?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

JafarMustDie said:


> Any idea when Jon Jones is coming back?


July. That's when his suspension ends.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> July. That's when his suspension ends.


:banderas 

The GOAT


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cynthia is a little gangsta


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Time for Mousasi to lay the smackdown on Weidman.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Struggled like mad to predict a outcome of this Moose vs Weidman fight. Settled for Chris winning by submission


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Lmao, Rogan is raging. This is like the ice spill all over again. :lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Well, I'm not surprised Mousasi won. Weidman sounds fucked up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Jon Jones really is a vile piece of shit. He is on a par with Adrian Broner for me as the biggest tosser in all combat sports


I don't disagree but what did he do this time? I only just tuned in to the show.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Another massive fuck up in New York, first 209 then this. Sigh we had an amazing fight up until that point, most likely a rematch 
\












Absolutely legal, absolutely.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Well I don't think anyone foresaw that major fuckery coming. :lmao


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Strange situation. I initially thought it was a illegal knee and it took a few slow motion replays to prove it was legal. Tough call for the referee to make but it looked like nobody was totally convinced on what the rules actually are. What a farce New York is turning out to be:lmao

Weidman was tiring rapidly though and if it had have continued i feel it would not have been long before Mousse got the stoppage


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Hopefully Rumble has made his adjustments. 

War Rumble


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> Weidman was tiring rapidly though and if it had have continued i feel it would not have been long before Mousse got the stoppage


That's the impression I was getting. His takedown attempts started looking really laboured and lethargic, he seemed to be fading. He tried to use the knees for a breather and it backfired.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DC :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

Rumble was an idiot


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Rumble with the WOAT tactics. What on God's green earth was he thinking?


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Told everyone DC would smash him. Rumble had virtually no chance.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Solid night of fights.

Can't wait for DC vs. Bones II. :mark:

Jon Jones with that no sell. :lol


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

That was a hella weird retirement. 

Best of luck to Rumble.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

What a bizarre turn of events. Heel DC is pretty entertaining though. :lol


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

:ha

DC just buried that sly coward Bones :lmao


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

DC was trying to avoid Jones because he knows what we all know - Jones would easily whoop his ass again.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I am so fucking disgusted right now. Was Rumble trying to lose or WTF was he thinking? This fucking retard goes in there against DC and wants to grapple, and after the fight he tells us that he was already done with MMA before the fight started. Thanks a lot, asshole.

On the bright side, we get another chapter in the DC vs Jones feud. Also, DC with a fantastic promo. That shit was hilarious.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

DC going full heel


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cormier is one of the greatest of all time. His record is incredible.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> DC was trying to avoid Jones because he knows what we all know - Jones would easily whoop his ass again.



Well, if Jones can go 3 full months without committing another crime or pissing hot again, we're gonna find out.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

That sub was almost as awkward as the Tito Chael sub a few months back. Not sure I buy it. Also don't buy Rumble's game plan at all what the fuck man. This shit is full blown pro wrestling now days smh.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Corey Anderson must of been sitting at home thinking "The fuck did I do?" :lol


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Moose was on the up and Weidman was fading, would have ended in a Moose TKO anyway imo.

Rumble's gameplan completely baffled me. Wrestling DC? Lol wth. LHW division is fucked now without Rumble.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Don't leave Rumble :mj2


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Told everyone DC would smash him. Rumble had virtually no chance.


Jones didn't smash anyone. They got to a decision.

When was the last time that Jones finished a fight?.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cormier said before the fight he needs 7 minutes to beat Rumble, and he won just over 7 minutes. Incredible, with a broken nose too. 



HYPED for Jones/Cormier rematch :mark:


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> I don't disagree but what did he do this time? I only just tuned in to the show.


Nothing new. Just listening to the clown at the presser from the other day made me realise how much i have not missed the guy. Nothing is his fault, he actually believes that he did nothing wrong when he crashed into a pregnant womens car while off his tits on who knows what and then run away without giving two fucks about anybody but himself. He actually thinks people believe the utter BS the he constantly spouts. Even the failed USADA test was not his fault, nothing to do with him he would have you believe

Unbelievable talent when it comes to fighting but i can not even pretend i like such a vile selfish dishonest self absorbed piece of shit like him just because he is good at fighting



Blackbeard said:


> Rumble with the WOAT tactics. What on God's green earth was he thinking?


Crazy tactics by Rumble, just played into DCs hands from the first second of the fight


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> HYPED for Jones/Cormier rematch :mark:


The lead up is gonna be fucking epic. I'm sure Dana is happy, too. Jones vs DC 2 will sell a lot more PPVs than Jones vs Rumble would have.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Jaxx said:


> Moose was on the up and Weidman was fading, would have ended in a Moose TKO anyway imo.
> 
> Rumble's gameplan completely baffled me. Wrestling DC? Lol wth. LHW division is fucked now without Rumble.


Gus is fighting soon.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just didn't seem like Rumble committed to the tactics that gets him the win, and with the retirement announcement seems like he didn't even care if he won or not.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

The rest of the Light Heavyweight division just breathed a huge sigh of relief when Rumble announced his retirement. He's an exciting guy but if he stuck around he'd just eliminate viable contenders and that division is bereft of them at the moment.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

BrotherNero said:


> Jones didn't smash anyone. They got to a decision.
> 
> When was the last time that Jones finished a fight?.


I said DC smashed Rumble...


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BrotherNero said:


> *Jones didn't smash anyone. They got to a decision.*
> 
> When was the last time that Jones finished a fight?.


:confused


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

God another crazy night of MMA, 2 retirements and a giant clusterfuck in the co-main


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

In the span of one week we've had Gastelum popping for weed. Towel & Titgate. The Weidman vs. Moose fuckery and now Rumble's bizarre wrestling tactics and his shock retirement. MMA is a crazy sport.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Cormier is one of the greatest of all time. His record is incredible.



Barnett, Big Country, Antonio and Anderson Silva. Gus, Rumble (twice) Frank Mir, Hendo have all fell to DC

The guy does deserve far more respect than what he gets


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Moose vs Romero interim 185 plz.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Fuck man why did Rumble's corner leave him at the end lmao. I get a feeling that wasn't the gameplan and they got pissed off, I mean who tells a KO artist to wrestle.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Glad Wide Man's shitty strategy of trying to play the downed game failed. "I can't fight...."

It was a legal knee.

"Oh shit!"

The fuck Rumble?


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Jaxx said:


> Fuck man why did Rumble's corner leave him at the end.


That was kinda odd. It was almost like they had abandoned him.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> In the span of one week we've had Gastelum popping for weed. Towel & Titgate. The Weidman vs. Moose fuckery and now Rumble's bizarre wrestling tactics and his shock retirement. MMA is a crazy sport.


And that's just UFC.....

No Post Conference?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> That was kinda odd. It was almost like they had abandoned him.


Maybe Henri was so pissed at Rumble's gameplan who knows.






Hopefully teh post fight press is just delayed as it usuaally is.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


>


Lol Kavanagh is such a tool.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

90% sure I'm jusst setting myself up for disappointment again when Jones fucks up, but tonight made me so pumped to see him back :jonjones


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Wide Man can go fuck himself! He sat there after what he thought was an illegal knee. Just like Koscheck vs Daley. Kos played like he was hit and the replay said it wasn't an illegal knee, Kos didn't even get hit.

Wide Man played the game and lost, ha fucking ha!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Dana says July might be too soon for Jon's return because of the suspension. He also says Jon's return will be a co-main event regardless if it's a title fight because he's lost faith after all the shenanigans.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Dana says July might be too soon for Jon's return because of the suspension. He also says Jon's return will be a co-main event regardless if it's a title fight because he's lost faith after all the shenanigans.


Sad but understandable. I just wanna say that it's not just Jones. DC needs to stay healthy.....


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Dana says July might be too soon for Jon's return because of the suspension. He also says Jon's return will be a co-main event regardless if it's a title fight because he's lost faith after all the shenanigans.


Well, DC already said that he would only fight Jones in a co-main on a McGregor card... so somebody's gonna have to change their mind.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

so glad with both of the results in the top 2 fights.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Anderson vs Rockhold!

Moose going all in!

"Must I dye my hair blonde?"


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, if Jones can go 3 full months without committing another crime or pissing hot again, we're gonna find out.


That pussy DC needs to make the fight without letting his fragile nature get the best of him. Those princesses over at AKA get hurt way too frequently.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DC with that wrestling, WWE sell! Boo me, cheer me, just don't be silent.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Wide Man can go fuck himself! He sat there after what he thought was an illegal knee. Just like Koscheck vs Daley. Kos played like he was hit and the replay said it wasn't an illegal knee, Kos didn't even get hit.
> 
> Wide Man played the game and lost, ha fucking ha!


Very harsh on Weidman tbh. The referee shouted stop fighting. It took a few replays in slow motion to find out that it was a legal knee. My initial thought was that it was illegal. When it happens in real time i can fully see Chris thought it was illegal. The fuck up come immediately after when nobody seemed to have a clue what to do, You cant blame the fighters for that. Chris was hurt massively and he looked like he did not have a clue where he was let alone what was happening. Kos was play acting when every man and his dog knew he was not hurt

Moose was as classy as ever , he even told his team to stop celebrating a couple of times. He looked by far the fresher of the two although Weidman was clearly winning the fight at that stage

I do not understand the hate towards Chris. Guy seems like a decent chap, think it is time he knocked it on the head though. He got a hammering of Rockhold the Romero K.O was savage and the knees from moose knocked him silly, his speech was slurred badly after the fight. He should quit while he can and focus on his family before he suffers unrecoverable long term damage


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

After looking at it again, it def seemed like he tried to milk it and it worked against him. He might appeal this to a NC who knows, 3 knockout losses in a row wow


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Dana calling Bob Arum a piece of shit at the press conference

:ti


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

At least won some money :mj


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

DC doing New Day's 'WHO?' schtick made me lol a bit.

I see why he gets the hate, but he keeps delivering.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Always fan of DC and after tonight like him even more


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Anthony Johnson didn't learn shit from the first fight.... Going for the clinch against the cage for almost one round obviously dude was beggin for oxygen in his corner and DC just had to finish the job.

Good job DC. 



Cody Garbrandt vs. TJ Dillashaw is confirmed for 213 :dance


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

God damn 213 :banderas

Cody/TJ
Lawler/Cowboy
Overeem/Werdum


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Moose was on his way to knocking out the Chris reguardless of what happened there so I don't think the rematch is entirely necessary.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*The rematch is entirely necessary. It's the definition of a necessary rematch. Fuck Moose's team for celebrating like that wasn't a dubious win too. At least Moose was putting them in their place. *


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

seabs said:


> *The rematch is entirely necessary. It's the definition of a necessary rematch. Fuck Moose's team for celebrating like that wasn't a dubious win too. At least Moose was putting them in their place. *


Based on the circumstances that surrounded the finish yes, it is necessary. But if you take into account the fact that had the fight not been called at that moment, there's a really decent chance that Moose was gonna put his lights out with one more knee. 

I'm not totally bias to one side in this case, either argument makes sense. However I'm pushing more to the side of settling it, moving on and rematchjng in the future if that situation arises.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rumble retiring to look after dogs :hoganinbred


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

DC, what a guy.

I'd fucking love it if he beat Jones.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Green Light said:


> Rumble retiring to look after dogs :hoganinbred


" Where is my coach... ? "










Poor dude that was sad to see for his last match...


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Kamaru Usman will be a real player in the welterweight division. The guy should already be fighting top 5 guys. Future champion, no doubt. Exceptional and well rounded fighter.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

LOL @ Weidman at the post fight presser. He said because NYSAC doesn't have instant replay, he should have won by DQ. GTFO.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Mousasi would just wreck Weidman in a rematch. He started slow, but he clearly took over in the 2nd round and would have finished that fight soon thereafter, even without that controversy.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah I don't see the need for a rematch. Weidman was fading big time and was taking punishment from Moose who didn't look tired at all, if Mirgliota didn't stop the fight there you could argue Moose would have put his lights out after the knees, Weidman was visibly hurt and was slurring his words. Plus the fact that Weidman tried to win by DQ is snakey, dude was milking it with the doctor until he realised they were legal knees and suddenly he's fine and ready to fight. Moose should be fighting Romero/Jacare next.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Everyone in this thread has seen enough fights to know that just because you're taking punishment does not mean that you would have lost the fight. Especially as it's not like this was deep into the 3rd round of a fight Moussasi was 2 rounds up in and going for the KO in the 3rd. He lost the 1st and just started coming on strong with some big shots in the 2nd. I'm fine with "if they rematch I favour Moose based on how the fight was going when it was stopped" but acting like the rematch a) isn't needed or b) is a predictable conclusion already is just daft. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

seabs said:


> *Everyone in this thread has seen enough fights to know that just because you're taking punishment does not mean that you would have lost the fight. Especially as it's not like this was deep into the 3rd round of a fight Moussasi was 2 rounds up in and going for the KO in the 3rd. He lost the 1st and just started coming on strong with some big shots in the 2nd. I'm fine with "if they rematch I favour Moose based on how the fight was going when it was stopped" but acting like the rematch a) isn't needed or b) is a predictable conclusion already is just daft. *


Weidman doesn't deserve it, he tried to pull a Koscheck and get a DQ win talking about he couldn't continue, then when it comes out they were legal suddenly he's good to go. Nope you lost, suck it up and move on. I like Weidman and Moose. But Weidman tried to pull some bull shit, so he deserves that L. What he was doing before the knees is irrelevant to the clear about to be finished danger he was in. Given that he was still slurring words way after the fact I don't want to see the rematch at all. Give him a tune up with a Hendricks or CB Dollaway when ever he gets healthy

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Weidman definitely did not look right at all after the knees, I wouldn't be surprised if he suffered a concussion of some sort. Sure Weidman won the first round but the fight really turned on it's head in the second, Weidman visibly had very little left in the tank and Moose was landing some great shots. I agree that anything can happen and there's a chance that Weidman could have won but all indications suggest Moose was going to finish it. 

I wouldn't be completely against a rematch if Weidman didn't try to get Mousasi disqualified, that's left a bad taste for me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Green Light said:


> Rumble retiring to look after dogs :hoganinbred


I thought he was retiring to become a yoga instructor




In regards to the Weidman situation, normally I'd agree just because you're taking punishment does not mean that you would have lost the fight, but he was in such a bad spot, Moose had both his arms trapped, if the ref hadn't stopped it most likely Moose would have landed at least 3 more knees to the dome and probs finished the fight after that. I think we can all agree that was a giant clusterfuck and rematch will most likely happen. Keep in mind that was the last fight on Gegard's contract and he's been talking a lot on UFC not paying him enough so who knows.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

What Seabs said is all that needs to be said. Seriously some of you lol. And find me anywhere you hear or see Chris say "I can't continue" - the ref stops the fight and tells him he gets a time out because he was fouled! Of course you take your allotted time out! Does a premiere league player say "aw no thanks ref just play on I wasn't tackled that hard anyway" after a yellow? Nah. You take what the referee gives you, and that's not an admission of weakness or saying you forfeited the fight. Weidman handled Gegard in the first and Gegard was turning it up in the second, the only outrage we should see is over the fact that Miragliotta robbed us of a FOTYC. Rematch is going to be insane.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Did anyone feel like that Rumble DC fight was a little bit of a work or am I just crazy? Between the behind the scenes before with them all chummy and DC saying he's never making the weight cut again to Rumble Retiring after the fight and his coaches not joining after he called for them for awhile. To the gameplan Rumble had. I know some of the shots were real. They have to be to make it look good but that whole fight felt like a work to me.

I'm a big mma fan not some newb and I didn't have a dog in the fight, hate to be a conspiracy theorist but it seemed weird to me.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Miragliotta fucked up, but bigger issue is there needs to be video replay, I mean watching it live does seem like it was illegal and we needed a zoomed in super slow motion replay to definitely see that it was 100% legal knee under the new rules.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

samizayn said:


> the ref stops the fight and tells him he gets a time out because he was fouled! Of course you take your allotted time out! Does a premiere league player say "aw no thanks ref just play on I wasn't tackled that hard anyway" after a yellow? Nah. You take what the referee gives you


The very same ppv Patrick Cote got kicked in the cup and told the ref to let it go. :red

And soccer's fake as shit. I've seen more flopping in soccer highlights than seasons of Deadliest Catch!


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Weidman just seemed like he was looking for an out once he realised Gegard is a far, FAR superior kickboxer and was just teeing off and making Chris look dumb and slow. He tried to claim a nut shot like 20 seconds before the illegal legal knees. 

Rumble retired in the worst possible way. Has anyone else ever had a Title shot that they clearly did not give a shit about and were just going to retire afterwards? Watching that fight knowing he retired its clear he doesn't give a shit about being Champ. Just collecting one last paycheck. Completely understand Hooft being pissed at him, Rumbles trainers would have busted their ass training the guy to beat DC and be a World Champion and then he goes and pulls that crap and doesn't listen to them at all.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Weidman just seemed like he was looking for an out once he realised Gegard is a far, FAR superior kickboxer and was just teeing off and making Chris look dumb and slow. *He tried to claim a nut shot like 20 seconds before the illegal legal knees.*


I noticed that as well. I can't help but feel like Chris was beginning to panic and started looking for a way out. He was clearly gassing IMO. Tbh I am not even all that bothered about seeing an instant rematch. Moose has bigger fish to fry.

It's crazy how far Weidman's fallen. Two years ago the dude was on top of the world, now he's needing to rely on referee mistakes to avoid being on a three fight losing streak. His days contending for the title are over. Maybe a move up to Light Heavyweight might breath new life into his career.

As for Moose. We've learned that he's still susceptible to takedown's which could prove costly if he ends up facing Romero or Rockhold.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> I noticed that as well. I can't help but feel like Chris was beginning to panic and started looking for a way out. He was clearly gassing IMO. Tbh I am not even all that bothered about seeing an instant rematch. Moose has bigger fish to fry.
> 
> It's crazy how far Weidman's fallen. Two years ago the dude was on top of the world, now he's needing to rely on referee mistakes to avoid being on a three fight losing streak. His days contending for the title are over. Maybe a move up to Light Heavyweight might breath new life into his career.
> 
> As for Moose. We've learned that he's still susceptible to takedown's which could prove costly if he ends up facing Romero or Rockhold.


I mean everything around the stoppage is a little murky. It did seem like Chris was happy to milk it (pro athletes do this) but then when they were deemed legal he was fine and ready to go. But he just gave me the impression that he was panicking, he was clearly outmatched on the feet and Gegard had him mesmerised while he was gassing, making it even worse. The entire end of the fight is just Gegard laying into Chris, and hitting him with everything he threw while Chris is clearly panicking.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DX-Superkick said:


> The very same ppv Patrick Cote got kicked in the cup and told the ref to let it go.


As is his prerogative if he feels it would be to his advantage. But only IF. 


Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He tried to claim a nut shot like 20 seconds before the illegal legal knees.


I definitely concede that. Chris was blown up or just not feeling in the groove, most fighters play super safe and dance around a little but he chose to do that instead. I'm just still not happy with the idea that flagging a little bit during a fight means you concede that fight. Otherwise Dan Henderson would be Middleweight champ, Pat Cummins would have lost to Jan Blachowicz etc. Totality of a fight matters. Glad we'll see this nonsense overturned to a NC


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

seabs said:


> *Everyone in this thread has seen enough fights to know that just because you're taking punishment does not mean that you would have lost the fight. Especially as it's not like this was deep into the 3rd round of a fight Moussasi was 2 rounds up in and going for the KO in the 3rd. He lost the 1st and just started coming on strong with some big shots in the 2nd. I'm fine with "if they rematch I favour Moose based on how the fight was going when it was stopped" but acting like the rematch a) isn't needed or b) is a predictable conclusion already is just daft. *


It's not needed and Mousasi would have, with 100% certainty, won that fight even without the stoppage. Weidman was out, and had no idea what day it was according to his corner: https://streamable.com/s9evi

Mousasi would have pounced and won by TKO.

There's literally no need to have a rematch. The better fighter won, just as I predicted.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Blackbeard said:


> It's crazy how far Weidman's fallen. Two years ago the dude was on top of the world


To be fair, look at who he beat while on that run. A washed up Silva, Machida, and Belfort. All guys who were way past their prime. Once he started fighting top guys who were still in their prime, he had nothing for them.

This is why I laughed when people said he would beat Bisping if they were fought.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol actually expected DC to point him but never saw any scenario where Rumble would win, cya

lol at Moose too


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/4/1...ree-agent-after-saturdays-ufc-on-fox-24-event

WME will probably let him and Moose walk away too. :mj4


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Guy LeDouche said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/4/1...ree-agent-after-saturdays-ufc-on-fox-24-event
> 
> WME will probably let him and Moose walk away too. :mj4



No, they won't. Jacare and Mousasi are not going anywhere.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

For French sake! It makes you wonder why we have rankings when at anytime somebody can just say "give me a title shot lol...."

These guys have a point.



KC Armstrong said:


> No, they won't. Jacare and Mousasi are not going anywhere.


Rory and Phil Davis left. Anything can happen. :draper2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Rory and Phil Davis left. Anything can happen. :draper2


That doesn't mean every top contender who's not a draw will now go to Bellator. Mousasi already said that his #1 priority is getting that UFC belt, so Bellator would have to make an insane offer to even get his attention. 

Also, it's not like Bellator can afford to sign all these fighters and throw more money at them than what they are worth. They are still in the business of making money. If you assemble an entire roster of ex-UFC guys who can't draw flies to shit while giving these guys huge deals, it's not gonna work.











Quickly losing all respect for Rumble. Now that DC made him his bitch again he wants to whine about 1 fucking pound.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't have much respect for Johnson in the first place.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Guy LeDouche said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/4/1...ree-agent-after-saturdays-ufc-on-fox-24-event


On the one hand I am grateful that these top quality fighters will be able to test the free agency market and raise there value, on the other I find it alarming that the so called top MMA organisation in the world is willing to flirt with the danger of losing genuine top ten talents.

I do expect Moose and Jacare to re-sign with the UFC but if I am Bellator I do everything in my power to lure them away.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

> According to Johnson's manager, Ali Abdelaziz.......


Seems like more of his manager's decision, Rumble didn't really seem like he gave a fuck about the weigh in shit


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

> *Holly Holm* will *return to the bantamweight division* for her next fight.
> 
> The former UFC 135-pound champion, who lost a decision against Germaine de Randamie for the inaugural featherweight gold at UFC 208, is targeted to meet *Bethe Correia* in the *main event* of *UFC Fight Night 111* in *Singapore* on *June 17*, multiple sources told MMA Fighting.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/4/11/15262796/holly-holm-bethe-correia-targeted-ufc-fight-night-111-main-event-singapore


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Man as the main event???? Geez


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Holm doesn't deserve a main event and she's quickly proving she was a one hit wonder as far as MMA. I sure Dana wishes he had gave Miesha that promised title shot now. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Absolute win or done for Holm, if you can't beat Bethe. A tailor made fight for rher style wise


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I sure Dana wishes he had gave Miesha that promised title shot now.


She did get a title shot. 2 in fact. She beat Holly but lost to Ronda.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Ronda was gonna get absolute fucked up eventually, giving the title shot to Meisha wouldn't have done shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Ronda was gonna get absolute fucked up eventually, giving the title shot to Meisha wouldn't have done shit.


Yeah but they probably get a few more fights before the fall. Holly beat her then immediately lost that momentum that has to feel shitty from a promoters perspective is my point



DX-Superkick said:


> She did get a title shot. 2 in fact. She beat Holly but lost to Ronda.


No I mean he didn't want Tate 3 because little interest Ronda had beat her before. In hindsight I'm sure he wishes he took the trilogy and got more Ronda.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Who else would they have gotten Ronda to fight though? Probs Nunes and we saw what happened there


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> Who else would they have gotten Ronda to fight though? Probs Nunes and we saw what happened there


Maybe an under prepared Julianna Pena cause she has a more "marketable look." A Cat rematch would have been cool too. But I don't exactly remember where each woman was around the time before the fall of Rousey.

Also the fight that never happened. The fight ALL FANS have been clamouring for. Two titans locked inside of a steel cage, live on pay per view. Ronda Rousey vs Gina Carano! 2.7 million buys!

Other than legitimacy in boxing of all things, Holly had no MMA rep going in and her UFC fights pre AND post Ronda all proved she wasn't ready anyway. Fluke is a fluke.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852578158087815168


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow wth Rumble. He really didn't look like he gave a shit after the fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Told you Jacare ain't going anywhere. Neither is Mousasi.


... and Rumble, stop acting like a fucking pussy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Jacare I never doubted would go anywhere.

Mousasi I still see a chance he goes to Bellator. A small one, but a chance. It's not secret than he loves Coker and Coker loves him.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

I do agree with the part where a lot of people had a fucking massive cry when Daniel leaned on the towel, then when the other fighter makes an appeal, he get's shit for itlol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/852713736573988864


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Meh. 

I don't see a problem with it. It doesn't matter if he filed this late. DC cheated and his actions are swinging back at em.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Did he really cheat though? Cause as far as I know there's technically no rules that forbids you from touching the towel while you weigh-inn.

DC clearly had a difficult weight cut this time that's for sure. He looked like absolute shit. I think his age and diet are starting to catch up with him.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Why are fighters always signing these long ass deals? It doesn't guarantee long term security cause the UFC can still cut them whenever they please.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Good for the UFC, bad for the fighters


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Blackbeard said:


> Why are fighters always signing these long ass deals?


Long deals? Cowboy and Magny get 8 done inside of 15 months!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

This first round is what those lucha/indy exchanges look like. Smooth transitions and reversals!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Tim Elliot is so fun to watch


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Even Renato can't believe he won!

TYRON!


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Holy shit, Whittaker - what an upset


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Holy shit, Whittaker - what an upset


Not in my book. Had money on him and now I just need Namajunes to come through as well to get that sweet payday!

Whittaker's a beast, been saying it since the Smashes.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Wow flawless performance by Whittaker just overtook JAcare as the next title contendor.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

At least Jacare / Whitaker was a fight, and not someone running away for 15 minutes.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

The Karate NOT SO Hottie :lmao

Hype train derailed

CM Punk levels of ability


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Not in my book. Had money on him and now I just need Namajunes to come through as well to get that sweet payday!
> 
> Whittaker's a beast, been saying it since the Smashes.


Congrats bro!!! I lost money lol.



There's your next 115 number one contender


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Machiavelli said:


> There's your next 115 number one contender


But how? She's 1-1 in her last 2. Where's the momentum?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The Karate NOT SO Hottie :lmao
> 
> Hype train derailed
> 
> CM Punk levels of ability


Yeah but we got to find out that she's a squirter, if you know what I mean :mark:


----------



## Jay Valero (Mar 13, 2017)

DJ is the most dominant champ in mma.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Wow, Demetrious beat up another flyweight jabroni. I'm sooo impressed.


Joe "Hyperbole" Rogan: "Demetrious Johnson is the greatest combat sports athlete of all time"

WTF? If he's really that great, move up 10 pounds and mess with some real elite fighters like Garbrandt, snake in the grass and Cruz (who already beat him, by the way). Stop beating up these fucking jabronis.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Wow, Demetrious beat up another flyweight jabroni. I'm sooo impressed.


So what would you do differently, from a front office standpoint?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Holy shit, Mighty Mouse just demanded a 7 figure payday when he can't draw flies to shit. The arena, shockingly, wasn't even sold out tonight. Hilarious stuff.




> So what would you do differently, from a front office standpoint?


Move up to bantamweight and mess with some real elite fighters, like I said. If he does this shit to Garbrandt, Dillashaw, Cruz, I will never open my mouth about DJ ever again.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Joe "Hyperbole" Rogan: "Demetrious Johnson is the greatest combat sports athlete of all time"
> 
> WTF? If he's really that great, move up 10 pounds and mess with some real elite fighters like Garbrandt, snake in the grass and Cruz (who already beat him, by the way). Stop beating up these fucking jabronis.


Well, it's kind of his job to say stuff like that.

What do you think of a guy like GSP who laid on guys for years or sparred and jabbed for 25 minutes? Could he have gone up in his prime? Or is he a jabroni beater as well?



KC Armstrong said:


> Holy shit, Mighty Mouse just demanded a 7 figure payday when he can't draw flies to shit. The arena, shockingly, wasn't even sold out tonight. Hilarious stuff.


Biggest drawing crowd in Missouri history is what I think Brian Stann just said....


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Demetrius god dam unstoppable, man that was impressive. Would love to see him break the all time record. Man what a clinic. Why the fuck should he have to move up.


IF YOU DON'T GET 5 MILLION PPV BUYS YOU ARE NOT A DRAWL.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

> Biggest drawing crowd in Missouri history is what I think Brian Stann just said....


The arena wasn't even sold out, bro. 

:duck




> IF YOU DON'T GET 5 MILLION PPV BUYS YOU ARE NOT A DRAWL.


Of course I'm making this up. That's why Mighty Mouse defends his belt on FOX and FS1 cards.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Yea FUCKK Demetrius Johnson by far pound for pound king for asking for more money. Why the fuck does that bother you so much, I'd rather have people just demand more money than a pointless piece of shit money fight. *cough* Bisping vs GSP *cough*


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> Move up to bantamweight and mess with some real elite fighters, like I said. If he does this shit to Garbrandt, Dillashaw, Cruz, I will never open my mouth about DJ ever again.


How do you see a guy like GSP though?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

DJ is the smartest man in MMA: Win a ton of fights, take no punishment and position yourself to make lots of money. Dude is only 30 he has time to set the record and move up if he wants.

Smart man.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Yea FUCKK Demetrius Johnson by far pound for pound king for asking for more money. Why the fuck does that bother you so much,



I am merely pointing out the ridiculousness of someone who doesn't draw despite being a dominant champ asking for huge paydays. That's not how it works, like it or not. The only thing that bothers me is how ridiculously overrated Mighty Mouse is. I'm not saying he's not great, but the best of all time? Give me a fucking break. He couldn't even beat Cruz at 135 and he's the greatest of all time? How can you even mention him in the same sentence as a Jon Jones? DJ at one point lost to Brad Pickett. Jones has faced far better competition and never really lost a fucking fight.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> The only thing that bothers me is how ridiculously overrated Mighty Mouse is. I'm not saying he's not great, but the best of all time? Give me a fucking break. He couldn't even beat Cruz at 135 and he's the greatest of all time?


Sooooo you're just gonna ignore the fact that GSP did the same thing?


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> I am merely pointing out the ridiculousness of someone who doesn't draw despite being a dominant champ asking for huge paydays. That's not how it works, like it or not. The only thing that bothers me is how ridiculously overrated Mighty Mouse is. I'm not saying he's not great, but the best of all time? Give me a fucking break. He couldn't even beat Cruz at 135 and he's the greatest of all time? How can you even mention him in the same sentence as a Jon Jones? DJ at one point lost to Brad Pickett. Jones has faced far better competition and never really lost a fucking fight.


Lost to Brad Pickett god dam nearly 6 years ago, all you do is point out his losses 5 years ago, what about the 12 fight winnign streak he's on.



> How can you even mention him in the same sentence as a Jon Jones?


 Yea if your talking about being BUSTED by USADA, the nI can't mention them together


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> Lost to Brad Pickett god dam nearly 6 years ago, all you do is point out his losses 5 years ago, what about the 12 fight winnign streak he's on.



Well, if we're talking about being the GOAT, we're talking about the complete body of work. In the 12 fight win streak, the best guy he beat was Joseph Benavidez. I don't even like Jon Jones, but fuck, compare that to the list of guys Jones has beaten. Johnson is great, but he's slapping around inferior competition when he could easily take a bigger challenge at 135 and everyone calls him the GOAT. I just don't get it.




> Yea if your talking about being BUSTED by USADA, the nI can't mention them together


He was busted in a fight that never happened so that has nothing to do with his record/body of work.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

DX-Superkick said:


> Sooooo you're just gonna ignore the fact that GSP did the same thing?


Well, I guess so..... :draper2


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Great event. DJ submitting a legit BJJ black belt is damn impressive.

Whittaker and Rose with great performances, too. Feel bad for Jacare but Whittaker is the present.

Heads up. Rizin is on in a couple of hours.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> Well, I guess so..... :draper2


Dude, what the fuck do you want from me? I don't give a damn. This conversation was not about GSP, I didn't call GSP the GOAT. 











Well, well. If he's starting to talk now, get your ass up to 135. I will gladly eat crow if he schools an elite bantamweight.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

KC Armstrong said:


> I am merely pointing out the ridiculousness of someone who doesn't draw despite being a dominant champ asking for huge paydays. That's not how it works, like it or not. The only thing that bothers me is *how ridiculously overrated Mighty Mouse is. I'm not saying he's not great, but the best of all time? Give me a fucking break. He couldn't even beat Cruz at 135 and he's the greatest of all time? How can you even mention him in the same sentence as a Jon Jones?* DJ at one point lost to Brad Pickett. Jones has faced far better competition and never really lost a fucking fight.


Serious question, are you a real hardcore fight fan, or someone who likes to watch from time to time? He fought Cruz sooooo long ago, and Cruz is one of the GOATs as well. There is literally 0 shame in losing to Cruz. I still consider him a top 5 Pound-for-Pound fighter.

Jon Jones is lucky to be regarded so high. Sure he won a lot of fights dominantly, but he can't handle being a professional. How you conduct yourself is super important. If you literally can't keep your nose clean, are involved in drunk driving incidents, and don't look after what you put in your body, you are failing in a huge part of being a professional athlete. That's why when people say "DC is holding Jones' belt" they are ridiculous. If it was Jones' belt, he'd have it. But he's not as complete of a champion as DC is, even if he did beat DC.

My GOAT list:

1. Silva
2. DJ (when he gets 11 defenses he'll be #1)
3. GSP
4. Cruz
5. Jones

That is obviously just my opinion, but I can't fathom how anyone else could dispute the top 4 I listed. I could only see someone re-arranging them.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

KC Armstrong said:


> Well, if we're talking about being the GOAT, we're talking about the complete body of work. In the 12 fight win streak, the best guy he beat was Joseph Benavidez. I don't even like Jon Jones, but fuck, compare that to the list of guys Jones has beaten. Johnson is great, but he's slapping around inferior competition when he could easily take a bigger challenge at 135 and everyone calls him the GOAT. I just don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a difference between saying DJ is better than Jones and DJ is in the conversation of GOAT status. Your literally talking like DJ is some chump who fluked 10 consecutive wins. Submitting a BJJ World Champion, dominated an Olympic gold medalist in the clinch. BUT HES SHIT CAUSE HE'S NOT A DRAWLLLLLLLL. :mj


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Damn, that was impressive. Even by DJ standards.

GSP, Anderson, Fedor, DJ, and Jon Jones are the 5 GOAT in some order.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Holy Shit, Robert Whittaker!!!









What a sensational and near flawless performance. I knew the kid had potential but I had no clue he was that good. His speed was making Jacare look amateurish at times. He's a legit contender alright, no doubt about it now. Such maturity and intelligence for a young fighter, he's got an incredibly bright future ahead of him. Yoel Romero, Anderson Silva and Michael Bisping won't be around forever so it's really down to Whittaker, Rockhold and Moose to decide the future of the division. And based on last nights performance there's a real chance that Whittaker could come out on top IMO. I was very impressed.

Mighty Mouse solidifying once again that he's the P4P King. roud Such a classy fighter, he's got more than enough time on his hands to set new records. People asking him to move up baffle me, why should Demetrious move up when he's perfectly comfortable at Flyweight? The dude has found a weight class that suits his size, he's only 5'3 for Christ sakes. It's not his fault that he was gifted with tremendous speed, determination and talent. Stop hating and start appreciating what a talented individual he is. You'll miss him when he's gone!

Rose Namajunas you're a bald bitch! :armfold How dare you spoil Karatie Hottie's momentum with your atrocious haircut. She should be suspended indefinitely until she grows out her hair IMO. :quite Still incredibly salty but she fought well.

Anyone else think Whittaker vs. Jacare might be a glimpse of what may happen during Maia vs. Masvidal. I hope not but it could be a similar scenario IF Jorge can stuff those takedowns.


----------



## Jaxx (Aug 11, 2010)

Whittaker is LEGIT. To go and absolutely destroy Jacare is insane, such an intelligent and patient fight from Whittaker. After Romero next title shot goes to Whittaket or Moose, Rockhold needs a big win before he's considered.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Rose, Whittaker >>>

Put some respek on MMs name!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853423544763633664


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Sounds great!


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Rowdy Yates said:


> The Karate NOT SO Hottie :lmao
> 
> Hype train derailed
> 
> CM Punk levels of ability


Sit down. 

She's very talented but too small for this division.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Jules said:


> Sit down.
> 
> She's very talented but too small for this division.


Too small for the strawweight division?


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

MMMMD said:


> Too small for the strawweight division?


Yeah, I believe she's a true atomweight. 

I knew someone would utilize their size/reach over her eventually. I predicted Rose would finish her in 2.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't forget that Rose Namajunas is only 24 years old and seems to be improving and adding to her game at every opportunity. She's only going to get better with age.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Fans/UFC have gotta get out of that "you're only as good as your last fight" mentality. 

I noticed the shift in attention to Waterson and knew this wouldn't end well for them. :lmao


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Someone said Waterson's "hype train" is derailed? No lol, not at all.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/853423544763633664


Rockhold doesn't deserve that fight in my opinion. He hasn't fought in what feels like forever, and that fight was a first round KO loss. He shouldn't get matches up with anyone who is knocking on the door of a Title shot. Because then if he wins you have a Rocksalt on a 1 fight win streak and have lost a genuine and deserved contender.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

KC Armstrong said:


> I don't give a HOOT. This conversation was not about GSP, I didn't call GSP the GOAT.


Obviously you care enough to smear DJ for something that GSP did before. DJ has fought at 135 before but he was woefully undersized, proof is in his Flyweight record.

People look at DJ and see a guy who's got the record along with Silva now, that puts his name in the GOAT Hat. You know who else is in the GOAT Hat, GSP. Not moving up to 185, isn't held against GSP, 135 shouldn't be held against DJ. You're holding weigh class against DJ so I have to know if you hold the same bias against GSP. It's a simple question.



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Rockhold doesn't deserve that fight in my opinion. He hasn't fought in what feels like forever, and that fight was a first round KO loss. He shouldn't get matches up with anyone who is knocking on the door of a Title shot. Because then if he wins you have a Rocksalt on a 1 fight win streak and have lost a genuine and deserved contender.


Sadly UFC has proven they don't give two shits about legitimacy when it comes to rankings and title shots, sadly.

I mean Edgar and Faber were fed title shots for breakfast.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Rockhold played with fire and got burned... 

Badly. 

I still think he's best middleweight in the world. I'm not sure he wants to stand with Whittaker, though.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Obviously you care enough to smear DJ for something that GSP did before. DJ has fought at 135 before but he was woefully undersized, proof is in his Flyweight record.
> 
> People look at DJ and see a guy who's got the record along with Silva now, that puts his name in the GOAT Hat. You know who else is in the GOAT Hat, GSP. Not moving up to 185, isn't held against GSP, 135 shouldn't be held against DJ. You're holding weigh class against DJ so I have to know if you hold the same bias against GSP. It's a simple question.
> 
> ...


I'll never get the fascination with moving up weight classes that a lot of MMA fans have. It seems like every fighter that is in the GOAT discussion needs to go up a weight class to prove themselves. But fighters like Might Mouse have already proven how great he is.

And true about legitimacy and Title shots in the UFC. And its always been that way, long before WMG got involved. I just hope Rockhold doesn't get a Whittaker, Gegard or Yoel in his return. The guys needs to fight his way up to those kind of fights.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

But what do they do while they're waiting?

Bisping/GSP still doesn't have a date, mang. They'd have to fight each other in the meantime and who better than the former champion himself?

Shit. Technically, they just lost a legit contender in Jacare because the champion wanted "revenge" and money fights.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not surprised, mother...

"Hey Dana, nobody wants to see me, so pay me, you bald asshole"

:duck


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Jacare is a great fighter but slightly over-rated in my view. His biggest win is against Mousasi, other-wise he has never beaten a top five Middleweight.

He was behind Romero in the pecking order anyway so it was right to book him in another fight against a fringe contender. Now we have Whittaker in the discussion after a great performance and some fresh match-ups.

Middleweight is now an exciting division


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Michael Myers said:


> Middleweight is now an exciting division


How? What changed? You took out a contender and replaced him? 1 for 1 means nothing changed.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Would love to see Rockhold vs Whittaker.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah, man. 

Fuck Bisping vs. GSP. That's a middleweight title fight.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> How? What changed? You took out a contender and replaced him? 1 for 1 means nothing changed.


Whittaker was elevated to top contender status and Jacare is still a top guy despite that loss. So, yeah, the division became a little more interesting than it already was.




> Fuck Bisping vs. GSP. That's a middleweight title fight.


Well, blame Luke then. He's the one who got knocked the fuck out by Bisping.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Luke wasn't the one that made this useless fight lol. Could have gone with a LEGIT middleweight contender


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

Are we dealing with butthurt Jacare Souza fans here? He's old and he sucks. Let him sign with One FC of M-1


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

DX-Superkick said:


> How? What changed? You took out a contender and replaced him? 1 for 1 means nothing changed.


Whittaker is elevated, and Jacare will bounce back to contendersip with a win.

But i was thinking more the comparison between now and when Silva was on top.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Spoiler: The real people responsible for GSP vs. Bisping


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Serious question, are you a real hardcore fight fan, or someone who likes to watch from time to time? He fought Cruz sooooo long ago, and Cruz is one of the GOATs as well. There is literally 0 shame in losing to Cruz. I still consider him a top 5 Pound-for-Pound fighter.
> 
> Jon Jones is lucky to be regarded so high. Sure he won a lot of fights dominantly, but he can't handle being a professional. How you conduct yourself is super important. If you literally can't keep your nose clean, are involved in drunk driving incidents, and don't look after what you put in your body, you are failing in a huge part of being a professional athlete. That's why when people say "DC is holding Jones' belt" they are ridiculous. If it was Jones' belt, he'd have it. But he's not as complete of a champion as DC is, even if he did beat DC.
> 
> ...


Being a good person has no reflection on Jones résume. It's really

1. Jones
2. GSP
3. Silva
4. DJ
5. Fedor

Cruz's never ending injuries really hurt him. Coming back to get the title is impressive as fuck, but he missed too much time. Jones is the GOAT but I wouldn't argue GSP replacing him

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

By the way, I'll never forgive Swanson if he gets beat by Conor's offspring on Saturday.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Saturday night is all about Mike Perry vs. Jake Ellenberger.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

A strong wind could KO Jake these days.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Jules said:


> By the way, I'll never forgive Swanson if he gets beat by Conor's offspring on Saturday.


If he wins, you know they're going to put him in a title shot :lmao


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Jones
> 2. GSP
> 3. Silva
> 4. DJ
> 5. Fedor


Not arguing, but why GSP over Silva?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DX-Superkick said:


> Not arguing, but why GSP over Silva?


I think WW depth gave him better opposition. Not Silva's fault tho

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Pic of me and mah boys up in Liverpool

Just hanging out right before the Grand National










I wonder if anyone picks up on this meme, lol.

Added GSP just for shits and giggles...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

DX-Superkick said:


> Not arguing, but why GSP over Silva?


GSP didn't suffer the decline and stoppage losses that Silva did, but that could still happen now that he's making a comeback.

Love the idea of Whittaker vs. Rockhold, even though I'd be nervous as hell. Played it a few times yesterday on the PS4 and kept getting fucked up by Rockhold's range and kicks.

Then it had a funny glitch where it froze after I escaped a mounted triangle at the last minute, leading to a stalemate anytime Rockhold initiated grappling exchanges throughout the fight :lol


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854146169529704449

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854146641934172160
I still think Jon should face Gustafsson again before being granted an immediate title shot.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gus wouldn't be a tune up at all but will be a sick fight. Rather see Jones get someone like OSP again or vs DC rematch and if he wins the title then Gus rematch, feel like Gus rematch should be with a belt on the line


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

So angry for this next Fight Night card, as it looks extremely exciting on paper, but it will probably be a nightmare to bet on


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854146169529704449
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854146641934172160
> I still think Jon should face Gustafsson again before being granted an immediate title shot.


*FUCK NO*

Jones is the ONLY man on the planet that can end this nightmare and send the fat fuck into retirement, and make MMA great again. No tune ups, no piss tests. Put them in the cage and let the GOAT finish what he started. DC is going to be crying like the low self-esteem having cuck that he it is.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Donnie said:


> *FUCK NO*
> 
> Jones is the ONLY man on the planet that can end this nightmare and send the fat fuck into retirement, and make MMA great again. No tune ups, no piss tests. Put them in the cage and let the GOAT finish what he started. DC is going to be crying like the low self-esteem having cuck that he it is.












Jon should have to go through a murders row of contenders before being granted a rematch with Cormier. :vince2


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Jon should have to go through a murders row of contenders before being granted a rematch with Cormier. :vince2












Um, he already went through it when he destroyed the ENTIRE division. You might remember that, Beard, its where this image comes from









You know that DC's days are numbered and as soon as he gets in the cage with GOAT he's done. But its ok, BB, He can tell his fat shithead grandkids about the time the GOAT beat the fuck out of him TWICE.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Donnie, ya goof, you do realise I am Bones fan?



















He's still got unfinished business with Gustafsson that needs sorting out though. :armfold


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

I don't think Gus has anything for either man honestly. Hell even Rumble wrecked him. Gus the Gatekeeper Gustaffson....


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Machiavelli said:


> If he wins, you know they're going to put him in a title shot :lmao


I would lose it, man. 

Seems like all of those guys from Conor's camp are doing their best to utilize his persona. I saw Dillon Danis call Jon Jones a bitch not too long ago. :lmao

Sit down, young man.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

DX-Superkick said:


> I don't think Gus has anything for either man honestly. Hell even Rumble wrecked him. Gus the Gatekeeper Gustaffson....


Do you realize that DC was blind for something like a minute from one of Gustafsson's punches?

He also out-fought Jones for 2 full rounds.

Don't think he'll ever win the championship if that's what you mean.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854146169529704449
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854146641934172160
> I still think Jon should face Gustafsson again before being granted an immediate title shot.


Gus doesn't deserve that level of fight. He has a terrible record against the top 3. I feel like we got to stop pretending he's a top guy, let him build some wins


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

You guys are acting like they whooped his ass or something. 

Mauler's corner made a big mistake by calling that front kick ahead of time against Johnson. He gave Jones the fight of his career and gave Cormier all he could handle.... and then some. 

I'm not writing the guy off just yet.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Y'all seem to have short term memories. Gus gave Bones the fight of his life.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854051847702708225


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854051847702708225


Imagine the levels of salt and rage towards Conor he if got to fight for and win a 3rd belt before he ever defended any of belts he already won:lmao

Not sure how good Woodleys chin is tbh. Would be delighted if they actually got this fight signed :mark:


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Pretty sure Ariel shot down thart rumor.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Hell no. 

Conor isn't interested in MMA right now.


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Conor can't handle a guy like Woodley. top 5 170s best conor. Just the size and power difference alone, people think cause he decisions Diaz at WW he can beat anyone. He's talented but not at 170


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jules said:


> You guys are acting like they whooped his ass or something.
> 
> Mauler's corner made a big mistake by calling that front kick ahead of time against Johnson. He gave Jones the fight of his career and gave Cormier all he could handle.... and then some.
> 
> I'm not writing the guy off just yet.


There's nothing to write about though. His career highlights are all losses. He's yet to prove he can beat a top fighter. His best wins are an old Shogun and midtier Manuwa who both backed into top rankings due to Bellator leavings and Jones absence. Realistically Gus deserves the same or worse treatment than Bader. Gus has proven nothing as far as being elite goes.



Blackbeard said:


> Y'all seem to have short term memories. Gus gave Bones the fight of his life.


Jones was on the stretcher because of his toe if I recall his explanation. Gus was also at that hospital, and lost the fight. You can only live off a loss so long.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

lol Woodley McGregor aint happening

Woodley would stomp his ass anyway


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Mighty mouses Cell phone reception was in and out and he goes. Sorry Ariel I get terrible reception in my house, the walls are made of gold. Let me step outside. :Cocky Epic.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854051847702708225


Botter is an absolute shit source for MMA news, fuck that guy.










However it seems more likely that Conor would fight a light heavyweight than fucking defend a belt for once in his career


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Seriously. :lmao

That dude will never fight Ferguson nor Khabib. 

I believe he'll retire altogether if gets this Mayweather fight.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like Cyborg vs. Germaine de Randamie is in the works for UFC 214.

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/04/cyborg-justino-germaine-de-randamie-ufc-214-title-fight-possible


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

RIP GDR


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/854433085051596802


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> There's nothing to write about though. His career highlights are all losses. He's yet to prove he can beat a top fighter. His best wins are an old Shogun and midtier Manuwa who both backed into top rankings due to Bellator leavings and Jones absence. Realistically Gus deserves the same or worse treatment than Bader. Gus has proven nothing as far as being elite goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Jones was on the stretcher because of his toe if I recall his explanation. Gus was also at that hospital, and lost the fight. You can only live off a loss so long.


Wasn't that the Chael fight>?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Wasn't that the Chael fight>?


He broke it in the Chael fight, according to him it was still giving him problems back then

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855151908390129666


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cody seems like an absolute twat in that video, grabbing another guy's throat over nothing. TWAT


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Jones was on the stretcher because of his toe if I recall his explanation. Gus was also at that hospital, and lost the fight. You can only live off a loss so long.



On the stretcher because of his toe :duck


I would not take a world that piece of shit says as truth. Despite that look at the picture ffs. He is wired up to a ECG looking like the elephant man and you believe that is because of a injured toe? :lmao Gus kicked the shit out of him and give Bones more damage than he has ever received in all his other fights combined. Jones was very lucky to get the decision that night


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

december_blue said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855151908390129666


What a weird couple.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855225421922787329 @Donnie I reckon DC takes this. Bones is going to be rusty as hell.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> What a weird couple.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855225421922787329
> @Donnie I reckon DC takes this. Bones is going to be rusty as hell.












Jones takes DC's fat head off with the HELLBOW. 3rnd KO, BB. Mark my words, brother. 

Also, there is NO WAY Browne/Honda ends well for either of them. Divorce or death by 2019.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Donnie said:


> Jones takes DC's fat head off with the HELLBOW. 3rnd KO, BB. Mark my words, brother.


Lets scrap the GSP vs. Bisping bet and do this instead. Sig, Avi and NAME CHANGE......


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> Lets scrap the GSP vs. Bisping bet and do this instead. Sig, Avi and NAME CHANGE......












You got yourself a bet, young man. I only ask that Donnie stays apart of the new name you give me when I lose ANOTHER bet :mj2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855467241344823296
It's kinda unnerving how alike they are. :regal


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Eurgh wtf :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Rowdy Yates said:


> On the stretcher because of his toe :duck
> 
> 
> I would not take a world that piece of shit says as truth. Despite that look at the picture ffs. He is wired up to a ECG looking like the elephant man and you believe that is because of a injured toe? :lmao Gus kicked the shit out of him and give Bones more damage than he has ever received in all his other fights combined. Jones was very lucky to get the decision that night


He got busted up yes that's obvious, but his explanation was he wasn't walking because of the toe explaining the stretcher. Not to mention Gus was there himself to also get checked out. Gus did good damage but, lost the fight and was the only one close to being finished. And has yet to do anything to prove that he himself is an elite fighter. All of his best moments are losses, Gus could be great but as of now he's extremely unproven and undeserving of the praise. 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

It's time once again to re-visit this glorious moment........






:ken


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Gus hasn't done anything to prove he's an elite fighter??? Settle down.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> It's time once again to re-visit this glorious moment........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me bang, bro. :Cry


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Just watched the full epsiode of TUF premier, gotta say I am pumped for this season.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Frank Mir might be done. He won't be eligible to fight again until April 2018. He'll be approaching 39 by the time his suspension is lifted.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/4/21/15389778/frank-mir-receives-two-year-usada-suspension-for-banned-substance

Quite looking forward to tonight's card, there's some decent fights peppered throughout. :mark:



> *Cub Swanson* vs. Artem Lobov
> Diego Sanchez vs. *Al Iaquinta*
> *Ovince St. Preux* vs. Marcos Rogerio de Lima
> *John Dodson* vs. Eddie Wineland
> ...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Blackbeard said:


> Frank Mir might be done. He won't be eligible to fight again until April 2018. He'll be approaching 39 by the time his suspension is lifted.
> 
> http://www.mmafighting.com/2017/4/21/15389778/frank-mir-receives-two-year-usada-suspension-for-banned-substance
> 
> Quite looking forward to tonight's card, there's some decent fights peppered throughout. :mark:


If indeed that is all for Mir, while Mir may not be top tier of his division all-time, he deserves respect for alongside a few others representing the bridge between early specialists and "skilled" heavyweights that didn't just reign on only one aspect or pure size. The Big Nog fight where Frank seems to be completely out and Nog tries to prove a point to tap Mir, yet somehow Mir has enough left to survive, roll through and sub the master with a kimura is one of my favorite highlights of MMA. 

Anyone who has seen Mir breakdown fights knows he is a very good analyst. That combined with his pedigree and many wins over former champions and contenders will surely land him a nice post-fighting slot at Fox, UFC booth rotation or ESPN.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/855467241344823296
> It's kinda unnerving how alike they are. :regal


Thats like some Android 17 and 18 type shit, except theyre both blonde.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Machiavelli said:


> Thats like some Android 17 and 18 type shit, except theyre both blonde.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Penne should be cut after that


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

WOW 

Brutal elbow


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Platinum with the vicious knockout followed by a spinaroonie.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

SilvasBrokenLeg said:


> Platinum with the vicious knockout followed by a spinaroonie.


Not sure if the spinaroonie was really necessary while your opponent is fucking unconscious on the ground.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

When the camera moves torwards Jake's lifeless body at the end there :lmao Mike Perry legend


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

OSP back on the winming side of things. Dat sub!

Diego is done.......TUF Season 1, Leave the Memories Alone!


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

What a return by Raging Al!!!


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Love Diego but he's one of the most delusional fighters ever. He'll probably need an intervention before he stops fighting.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Love Diego but he's one of the most delusional fighters ever. He'll probably need an intervention before he stops fighting.


Totally agree

The interview on the mma hour with Ariel last week was worrying as well as being the most boring 45 minutes i have ever endured. The guy has lost the plot but hardly surprising with the amount of damage he has took over the years


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Swanson is chipping him away, but Lobav is still firing back.


----------



## Rowdy Yates (Nov 24, 2014)

Great scrap

Artem did well. Cub is so unpredictable. He must be a nightmare to fight. Unless you are Aldo and you just knee his head off :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

For all this talk of Lobov not even deserving a spot on the roster, he did just go 5 rounds with a top contender.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

Cub is such a pleasure to watch when he gets flowing, that spinning elbow was orgasmic. 




Credit to Lobov for hanging in there, got a sick chin.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> OSP back on the winming side of things. Dat sub!
> 
> Diego is done.......TUF Season 1, Leave the Memories Alone!


OSP is an odd dude though in that he will string together some good performances, seem like he is heading to contendership potential he carries, then have an odd loss and seem back near square one. We shall see. I always thought OSP had high potential though he is now starting to age in years and bout number.


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

If Yair loses to Frankie, then dont mind giving him Lobov or Choi vs Lobov


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

That elbow!!!

Hose me down.

RIP Jake Ellenberger


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

That knockout from Mike Perry was nasty.







Loved the classy restraint from him while Ellenberger was down, wish more fighters would do the same. Calling out Gunnar Nelson is unwise though, terrible match up for him IMO.

Diego Sanchez please retire.







Your chin is gone mate and your record is 6-7 since the B.J. Penn fight. Enough is enough, there's no reason to continue now.

What's the situation with Al Iaquinta's contract? Cause he's clearly not happy with the way the UFC has been treating him. I bet Scott Coker's paying close attention.

I was impressed with the resilience and determination from Stevie Ray. That was the type of fight where he'll learn a lot from and grow as a fighter.

Artem Lobov :bjpenn He did a lot better than I thought he would even though he was clearly outmatched. Showed us all he's got one sturdy chin on him to boot. I would love to see him face Doo Ho Choi next. :mark::mark::mark:

Cub Swanson is just a joy to watch. One of the most entertaining fighters on the whole roster. Enjoy him while you can!

BTW what in the blue hell was that OSP submission? I couldn't even see what exactly he was doing that caused his opponent to tap.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

Blackbeard said:


> That knockout from Mike Perry was nasty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That OSP sub was nuts. How in the hell do you tap someone else out while being in a guillotine choke yourself :banderas


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen (May 31, 2014)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Love Diego but he's one of the most delusional fighters ever. He'll probably need an intervention before he stops fighting.


Nah, he'll just change his nickname again and give it the o'l college try for the 1998383 time.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Watched the first episode of the new season of TUF today. Gotta say Cody's already coming across like quite a dick. Dillashaw seems like the more sensible and mature of the two. If I were competing on the show I'd feel more comfortable having him as my coach.


----------



## Stephen90 (Mar 31, 2015)

Blackbeard said:


> Watched the first episode of the new season of TUF today. Gotta say Cody's already coming across like quite a dick. Dillashaw seems like the more sensible and mature of the two. If I were competing on the show I'd feel more comfortable having him as my coach.


I gave on TUF year's ago. Most of there winners turn out to be disappointments like Eddie Gordon.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Al Iaquinta was going absolutely ham on the MMA Hour today. The dude is on the warpath. :ken

King Mo's injured so now Ryan Bader will be facing Phil Davis again for the LHW title at Bellator 180. That fight will be free on Spike as the lead in to the PPV.

http://mmajunkie.com/2017/04/phil-davis-vs-ryan-bader-title-fight-bellator-180-king-mo-lawal-out


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857301045352857600









EDIT - Diego Sanchez refusing to retire.









http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2017/4/26/15430796/ufc-diego-sanchez-retirement-al-iaquinta-ufc-nashville-mma-news


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857319362801414144


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Classy.......

Still hope he gets knocked the fuck out! :draper2


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

After watching TUF I've found myself rooting for Dillashaw.


----------



## Saviorxx (Jul 19, 2013)

Dillashaw is 100% the one in the wrong in this whole feud with Team Alpha Male but it is very hard to root for Cody. 

He is so stupid. :serious:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Even after 24 seasons, it never ceases to piss me off when a fucking fuckhead comes in over weight. How do you have a potential $300,000 in your hands and you fuck up like this! EVERY FUCKING SEASON!

I don't think that guy from Rousey's season will be topped though...."People keep, *nom-nom* telling me that I need to *nom-nom* watch my diet, I know what I'm doing....."

Guess what the fuck happens......did you guess he didn't make the fucking weight? Well he didn't make the fucking weight!

Ok, seriously, two hour premier with only one fight!


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Page will re-sign with Bellator or go to Japan. UFC are downsizing at the moment, as exciting a prospect as his arrival there would be.


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> BTW what in the blue hell was that OSP submission? I couldn't even see what exactly he was doing that caused his opponent to tap.


That was a Von Flue choke. Jason Von Flue did it on TUF 3 and then the name was created. It's essentially just a shoulder choke.

OSP also tapped Nikita Krylov with it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks @TCE 

Tyron Woodley claims he's fighting in July and has already started his training camp.










I swear if they're going to screw over Demian Maia again. He's fighting in two weeks for Christ Sakes!


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857693488837799936

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857697788825612288


----------



## Slickback (Jun 17, 2015)

BornBad said:


>


TUF has definetly delivered so far this season


----------



## TCE (Jun 29, 2002)

Blackbeard said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857693488837799936
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/857697788825612288


Fucking love this signing.

UFC has taken their best 3 fighters in just over a few months (Gaethje, Branch and Moraes).


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Don't know any of those guys.....

must be jobbers :side:


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/858048208098013184
One of the few winnable fights left in the division for Vitor IMO.

Oh BTW @TCE ..........


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Little Champ Champ is about to arrive.


----------

